# The Anti Progressive Thread



## FeXL

So, it seems that some want their own little safe space where they can all bask in the glow of socialism without reproach, 'cause everyone who shows up with facts automatically qualifies as a "lecturer" and a "troll" & the micro-aggressions give them headaches. Wah frickin' wah...

Fine.

This thread is where we'll dissect that little utopia into it's distinct parts & feed it back to them, tenfold.

Everyone welcome here. If you can defend your position with facts, post something. If you can't, consider yourselves beat & go back to the feel good place...


----------



## FeXL

So, the first topic I'd like to dissect is, what the hell took the NDP so long to decide to do nothing, diddley-squat, with the Royalty Review? 

There are some on these boards who feel that doing nothing & taking the better part of a year to do it has not chased off investment. They do not understand that the longer indecision reigns, the less confidence investors will have & they will go elsewhere to find a safer place to invest. As investors, their job is to invest money, not wait while some green, inexperienced government vacillates & waffles over Royalty Rates until the cows come home. What is so difficult with that concept? How long should investors wait? A day? A week? A month? A year? Too late...

So, here we are, months later & the decision is "no decision, we're not gonna do anything" & somehow that's hailed as progress? WTF?

The people in this province who were not NDP supporters in the first place could have told them that very thing on day one! And saved investment in the process!!!


----------



## FeXL

The next one I'm going to tackle is the BS concept that the Knotheads are somehow supportive of Big Oil. However, offerings of beer have been made & that takes priority over the Knotheads.

If you have something to offer in the mean time, feel free.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> So, it seems that some want their own little safe space where they can all bask in the glow of socialism without reproach, 'cause everyone who shows up with facts automatically qualifies as a "lecturer" and a "troll" & the micro-aggressions give them headaches. Wah frickin' wah...
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is where we'll dissect that little utopia into it's distinct parts & feed it back to them, tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome here. If you can defend your position with facts, post something. If you can't, consider yourselves beat & go back to the feel good place...



In other words, everyone is not welcome here. Why beat around the bush? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> In other words, everyone is not welcome here. Why beat around the bush?


I guess you missed this part didja?



FeXL said:


> Everyone welcome here.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, if you can defend your position, feel free. You haven't been able to anywhere else, I don't see that changing here. You avoid answering questions &, when the going gets tough & you are unable to respond to facts, you accuse people of trolling & lecturing & start doing the "Progressive Squirm", red herrings, _ad homs_, strawman arguments, whatever you can do to distract from the topic at hand. Your latest incarnation is that goofy thread you just started...

The thing is, I've been using kid gloves everywhere else. This thread, it's open season. Prepare to be offended.



fjnmusic said:


> In other words, everyone is not welcome here.


----------



## FeXL

(Haven't forgot about the "Knotheads supporting Big Oil" BS...)

So, over the course of the last few years there have been a number of left based or oriented news sources either editing comments or outright banning comments. Granted, there are trolls on both sides of the argument but by selectively editing or outright banning comments, any legitimate criticism is immediately sent to the bit bin. How does that further the discussion?

The Grunion is the latest to fall into this ever-widening hole.



> The Guardian Shuts Down Reader Comments as the Left's War on Dissent Continues - Breitbart





> _The Guardian_ has announced it will close comments underneath articles on race, immigration, and Islam. The reason, according to the ultra-progressive newspaper, is that such topics attract an “unacceptable level of toxic commentary.”


In other words, they can't defend their position.

Curious that the ones who preach "Freedom of Speech" the loudest are the first to knuckle under...


----------



## FeXL

On New York City Council's proposed pay raise.

Council clowns’ modest pay proposal

This one line paragraph sums it up perfectly:



> Progressive leadership in action.


Yep...


----------



## Macfury

Did you see the "progressive" rant against the Doritos Superbowl ad featuring an unborn baby:

Abortion Rights Group Attacks Doritos Super Bowl Ad for "Humanizing" Fetus - The Gateway Pundit



> The pro-abortion rights group NARAL Pro-Choice America attacked Doritos for *“humanizing” a fetus* depicted in ultrasound imaging in an ad promoting the popular snack chip that aired during the Super Bowl on Sunday night.


Humanizing a human baby? Perfect!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MacGuiver

Can you blame them Macfury? They've worked really hard to build the reality distortion field that makes those little clumps of tissue expendable. Ultrasound to a progressive is like sunshine to a vampire. I'm sure that commercial burned their eyes.


----------



## Macfury

MacGuiver said:


> Can you blame them Macfury? They've worked really hard to build the reality distortion field that makes those little clumps of tissue expendable. Ultrasound to a progressive is like sunshine to a vampire. I'm sure that commercial burned their eyes.


I've recently started suggesting that the "progressives" who are anti-carnivore would be perfectly happy if I ate fetal animals--they're not real cows and pigs.


----------



## FeXL

MacGuiver said:


> They've worked really hard to build the reality distortion field that makes those little clumps of tissue expendable.


Yep. It's a woman's right to abort if she wants to. Fine.

Except in the case of a chromosomal defect.



> Then, apparently, it's an "extinction event."


Down's Syndrome people risk 'extinction' at the hands of science, fear and ignorance



> But what do most women do when their baby tests positive for Down’s? They abort. Around 90 per cent of pregnancies that involve the condition end in a termination. In 2014, 693 abortions were carried out for this reason – a jump of 34 per cent since 2011. The rise is blamed on increased access to blood tests via private clinics. *American campaigners warn of the risk of "extinction". In Denmark, the head of a midwife association blandly told a newspaper: "When you can discover almost all the foetuses with Down Syndrome, then we are approaching a situation in which almost all of them will be aborted."*


M'bold.

So, which is it?

The hypocrisy is stunning.


----------



## FeXL

Gotta love a good, old fashioned Progressive tax policy...

For Cam Newton, Adding Super Tax Insult to Super Bowl Injury



> Now let’s look at the tax implication for Cam Newton.
> 
> _If the Panthers win the Super Bowl, Newton will earn another $102,000 in playoff bonuses, but if they lose he will only net another $51,000. The Panthers will have about 206 total duty days during 2016, including the playoffs, preseason, regular season and organized team activities (OTAs), which Newton must attend or lose $500,000. Seven of those duty days will be in California for the Super Bowl… To determine what Newton will pay California on his Super Bowl winnings alone, …looking at the seven days Newton will spend in California this week for Super Bowl 50, *he will pay the state $101,600 on $102,000 of income should the Panthers be victorious or $101,360 on $51,000 should they lose.*​_
> So what was Cam’s marginal tax rate for playing yesterday?
> 
> _Losing means his effective tax rate will be a whopping 198.8%. *Oh yeah, he will also pay the IRS 40.5% on his earnings.*​_
> In other words, Cam Newton will pay a Barack Obama-style flat tax. *The rules are very simple. The government simply takes all your money.*


M'bold.

Further:



> *However, if the Super Bowl was in a city like Dallas and Miami, there would have been no additional tax.*


Ouch...


----------



## FeXL

A shining example of Progressive gov't.

Venezuela is on the brink of a complete economic collapse



> The only question now is whether Venezuela's government or economy will completely collapse first.
> 
> *The key word there is "completely."* Both are well into their death throes.


M'bold.

More:



> Even triple-digit oil prices, as Justin Fox points out, weren't enough to keep Venezuela out of the red when it was spending more on its people but producing less crude. So it did what all poorly run states do when the money runs out: It printed some more. And by "some," I mean a lot, _a lot_ more. That, in turn, became more "a lots" than you can count once oil started collapsing in mid-2014. The result of all this money-printing, as you can see below, is that Venezuela's currency has, by black market rates, lost 93 percent of its value in the past two years.
> 
> It turns out Lenin was wrong. Debauching the currency is actually the best way to destroy the _socialist_, not the capitalist, system.


Italics from the link.

Related:

Venezuela asks more than 100 malls to close to save electricity



> Shops in malls across Venezuela have closed their doors early to comply with a government electricity rationing order.
> 
> Venezuela’s socialist government is asking more than 100 malls to close or generate their own power four hours each day...


----------



## Macfury

Don't blame Chavez--his dictatorial intentions were good. "Progressives" are only judged on their intentions, not the hideous fallout of their policies.



FeXL said:


> A shining example of Progressive gov't.
> 
> Venezuela is on the brink of a complete economic collapse


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Don't blame Chavez--his dictatorial intentions were good.


Maybe that's why PM Pompadour admires Chinese dictatorships so much...


----------



## FeXL

So...

In "real" science, you develop a hypothesis, collect empirical data & then see if that data supports your hypothesis. Or not.

In Progressive science, there's no need to go through that whole time consuming, resource eating data collection process. Progressive's already knows they're correct & merely need to go to the courts to "prove" it...

How the progressive left intends to use the courts to harass those who don’t agree with them on the climate



> On February 10th, the American Constitution Society for Law and Policy (“ACS”) hosted a panel discussion on legal approaches and activities associated with “combatting” climate change through legal action. Topics covered were RICO prosecutions, climate torts and the Supreme Court’s stay of the Clean Power Plan. The session was organized and moderated by Lisa Heinzerling, the attorney who was brought into EPA to manage the legal analysis of how to extend the agency’s powers beyond the limits of the Clean Air Act in order to implement the environmental activists’ climate agenda, and who had previously won the Massachusetts v. EPA case enabling EPA to regulate carbon dioxide.


Related:

The Law, Lawsuits, And Climate Change



> David Schnare wrote about how the progressive left intends to use the courts to harass those who don’t agree with them on the climate. His focus was on corporations and special interest groups using such legal devices as RICO to intimidate, harass, and even silence those with different opinions. The reality is they are all tantamount to suppression of speech, which creates the paradox of using the law to defeat free speech; the most fundamental of human rights.


Tip for the Progressives: If you cannot find any empirical, measurable evidence to support your hypothesis of Global Warming, your hypothesis has failed.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, progressive, left...

Hour 1: Liberals Respond to Antonin Scalia’s Death with Hatred, Mockery, Joy



> Within one hour of news breaking that Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia died in his sleep, progressives on Twitter put politics before basic human decency–both celebrating and mocking his death.


----------



## FeXL

Further on that shiny example of Progressivism, Venezuela.

Venezuela Declares Another Emergency: It Has Run Out of Food



> Venezuela’s opposition legislature has declared a “nutritional emergency,” proclaiming that the country simply does not have enough food to feed its population. The move comes after years of socialist rationing and shortages that forced millions to wait on lines lasting as long as six hours for a pint of milk, a bag of flour, or carton of cooking oil.


----------



## Macfury

If only Boxer would work a little harder.



FeXL said:


> Further on that shiny example of Progressivism, Venezuela.
> 
> Venezuela Declares Another Emergency: It Has Run Out of Food


----------



## FeXL

Naomi Klein wants Canada to be like Venezuela...

Kelly McParland: NDP ponders adopting Naomi Klein’s great LEAP forward



> Naomi Klein has long been a fan of the Bolivarian revolution in Venezuela, launched by Hugo Chavez, a man she similarly admired.
> 
> Klein championed Chavez’s use of Venezuela’s oil wealth to support a populist agenda that won him ongoing popularity from the country’s workers. She was appalled when business interests sought to oust him. She attacked “the commercial media’s” criticism of him and added her name to a letter of support ahead of a recall referendum, noting “you are investing your country’s vast oil wealth in ways that benefit everyone, not just small minority of well-connected elites.” In her recent book, This Changes Everything,” she argues that “only mass social movements can save us.” Mass social movements like Venezuela’s.
> 
> *Today Venezuela’s economy is among the most decrepit on the planet. Having raided the oil fund while neglecting production, it can no longer keep even toilet paper in supply.*


Yes, please...


----------



## FeXL

(cross-posted in the Alberta NDP thread)

So, with rather bizarre social experiments being foisted upon the unsuspecting populace by Progressive governments, it's always revealing to examine how said experiments have fared elsewhere.

Hey, Seattle! How's that $15 minimum wage working out for ya?

Well, in a nutshell:



> The American Enterprise Institute blog reveals the not very surprising news that 10 months into Seattle's radical experiment of boosting the minimum wage to $15 an hour over a period of years, *the city has suffered the worst job losses since the Great Recession.*


M'bold.

More:



> *The chart below shows that while the city of Seattle experienced a sharp drop in employment of more than 11,000 jobs between April and December last year (light blue line, BLS data available here), employment in Seattle’s neighboring suburbs outside the city limits (the Seattle MSA jobs less Seattle city jobs) increased over that period by nearly 57,000 jobs and reached a new record high in November 2015 before falling slightly in December.*


M'bold.
Please, Rachel, could you make it $20/hr? Pretty please, with Progressive sugar on top? :love2:


----------



## FeXL

Memes? Hey, we got them, too!


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

HURT FEELINGS AND FEAR



> American screaming campus garbage babies are traumatised following a genial British visitor’s speech:
> 
> _Rutgers University students expressed hurt feelings and fear in the wake of a controversial lecture last week by conservative writer Milo Yiannopoulos, saying the outspoken commentator’s takedowns of liberal views were *an assault on their sensibilities*.
> 
> “I felt *my identity was getting shot at* by what he was saying and by what other people were saying,” sophomore Jasmine Dennis noted during Monday’s forum …​_


Link's bold.

More:



> US university students can’t cope with Milo or a rubber puppet dog.
> 
> _As part of his “The Most Dangerous ****** Tour,” Yiannopoulos – who indeed is gay – lambasted many schools’ attempts to shield students from ideas that might offend them during his Feb. 9 speech, calling out their “culture of safe spaces and trigger warnings.”
> 
> “Of course, they’re not really traumatized or upset – they’re just upset that someone disagrees with them,” he offered. “*In my view, anybody who asks for a trigger warning or a safe space should be immediately expelled.*”​_


M'bold.

Or, sets up a safe thread...

The article closes, using pronouns from one of these sensitive types:



> Did xe? What a fxyxing tragedy for the sensitive little fxyxer. On the other hand, fxrx xem and the fxyxing horse xe rode in on.


Don't forget the hat xe's wearing...


----------



## FeXL

Here's another historical Progressive beacon...

“Don’t Drink the Kool-Aid!” Study of an American Cult Leader



> Despite greatly benefiting from it, he despised capitalism and denigrated “millionaires and billionaires”. He gathered the trust of the poor and oppressed by claiming he was a religious man. Only after establishing their trust and devotion did he admit he was an atheist.
> 
> He was lauded by Democrat politicians and dignitaries including California Governor Jerry Brown, San Francisco Mayor Willie Brown, Walter Mondale, gay activist Harvey Milk, and former first lady Rosalynn Carter—all of whom either donated money or attended testimonial dinners for him.
> 
> He claimed in a sermon that Jesus was a communist.
> 
> He was friend to many of the United States’ worldwide enemies, including the Nation of Islam, communist leaders, dictators and terrorists like Angela Davis. In fact he was once described as a combination of “Martin King, Angela Davis, Albert Einstein…ChairmanMao.”


Further:



> In one of his California sermons, Jones said, “If you’re born in capitalist America, racist America, fascist America, then you’re born in sin. *But if you’re born in socialism, you’re not born in sin.*”
> 
> Jim Jones’ ultimate goal—much like the organizers of Occupy Wall Street–was to create a *‘socialist utopia’* in the U.S. but when he realized that wasn’t going to happen, he moved to a strip of land in Guyana which he renamed “Jonestown”.


----------



## Macster Blaster

My kind of thread. Conspicuous absence of leftist degenerates or JIDF shills though, must be hard to post while shuddering from the continuous tremors/seizures resulting from being triggered by all the thougtcrime in here.

Here's one:

Looks like Cuckstin Trudeau is showing his true colors and status (rainbow, and thorougly pozzed).

Projet de loi émanant d'un député - C-279, Première lecture (41-1)



> *BILL C-279
> *An Act to amend the Canadian Human Rights Act and the Criminal Code (gender identity and gender expression)
> Her Majesty, by and with the advice and consent of the Senate and House of Commons of Canada, enacts as follows:
> 
> *CANADIAN HUMAN RIGHTS ACT
> 1. Section 2 of the Canadian Human Rights Act is replaced by the following:
> Purpose
> *
> 2. The purpose of this Act is to extend the laws in Canada to give effect, [...] to the principle that all individuals should have an opportunity equal with other individuals [...] without being hindered in or prevented from doing so by discriminatory practices based on race, national or ethnic origin, colour, religion, age, sex, sexual orientation, *gender identity, gender expression, *marital status, family status, disability or conviction for an offence for which a pardon has been granted.
> 
> [...]



Finally I will get the state-sanctioned recognition I deserve! I identify as a trans-misogynist demi-hitler pan-judaic asexual 33-rd degree ravioli-kin (pronouns are heil/oyvey/yumself) and will finally get access to the minority outreach programs I deserve.


Looks like Canada is competing with Sweden in a race to the bottom.


----------



## FeXL

More Progessivism...

Denmark Criminalizes Free Speech - Selectively



> *According to the court decision, pointing out the totalitarian and cruel aspects of Islam itself is now a criminal offense, considered "insulting and demeaning" to Muslims in Denmark and therefore constituting "racism." In effect, this means that the court is conflating what might possibly constitute blasphemy with racism.
> 
> *Conversely, when a Danish imam called Jews "the offspring of apes and pigs," he was officially reported to the police for breaching § 266b, but no legal charges were ever filed against him.
> 
> **In Denmark, apparently, it is a crime to criticize Islam and "Islamists," but calling Jews the "offspring of apes and pigs" and inciting their murder in a packed mosque (and calling non-Muslims in general "animals") can be done with impunity.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Unicorn Farts & $15/hr wages...

New evidence suggests that Seattle’s ‘radical experiment’ might be a model for the rest of the nation not to follow



> Bottom Line: Perhaps it’s too early to tell for sure, and perhaps there are other reasons that we observe such significantly negative effects on three of Seattle’s key labor market indicators last year. However, until the first minimum wage hike last April, all three of Seattle’s labor market indicators had been showing ongoing and strong signs of improvement for the previous five years: the city’s employment had been steadily increasing since early 2010, the number of unemployed workers in Seattle had significantly declined from a peak of more than 33,000 in 2009 to fewer than 13,000 by last April, and the city’s jobless rate had fallen steadily from a post-recession peak of nearly 9% to only 3% by last April (unadjusted). But then each of those key labor market variables for the city of Seattle reversed sharply starting last April when the city started suffering significant job losses, which then contributed to a noticeable spike in the number of the city’s unemployed workers and a sharp jump in the city’s jobless rate between April and December. *And each of those three reversals in the nine months of last year were the worst examples of labor market deterioration for each of those variables since the Great Recession.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Ken Dolls(!) Are 'Too Lean, Muscular,' Damage Vulnerable Boys



> To save you the time Steinberg cost me (ed. note: Steinberg believes time spent exposing SJWs is never wasted), *the article bemoans the fact that Barbie dolls are now culturally, ethnically, and anthropometrically diverse, but her lover Ken is still the same muscular white meathead he’s always been. This hideous inequity exposes males to unrealistically “idealized” body imagery, which then causes body dissatisfaction, with failure and disappointment hot on the heels of this potential psychological catastrophe.* This is all according to Dr. Thomas Hildebrandt of the Eating and Weight Disorders Program at the Icahn School of Medicine in Manhattan.
> 
> *Let’s first assume that lots of boys play with dolls, and that their entire childhood and subsequent adolescence and adulthood are colored by their experiences with dolls. If this is indeed the case, I submit that this phenomenon is localized in Manhattan, and perhaps in Southern California.* This just isn’t an important part of the culture here in Texas. I realize that boys in Texas are probably considered the offspring of semi-sentient beasts by the doctors at Mount Sinai, *but at least they don’t grow up with the kind of crippling psychological baggage that apparently burdens the male children of New York City.*


M'bold.

Beautiful...

From the comments:



> Let believers in this put their money where their wide mouths are and try to market Chris Christie action figures.


Yep.


----------



## fjnmusic

30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Hey, welcome to the thread!

Care to elaborate?



fjnmusic said:


> 30.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Hey, welcome to the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate?



Sure. Now I'm 32. You're 31.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Beautiful. :love2:

Same quality & content of post I've come to love about you elsewhere...



fjnmusic said:


> Sure. Now I'm 32. You're 31.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk socialism & other forms of entitlement...

Elsewhere (190)



> _A couple of years ago, the then minister of education admitted that the aim of the regime’s policies was “not to take the people out of poverty so they become middle class and then turn into escuálidos” (a derogatory term to denote opposition members). *In other words, the government wanted grateful, dependent voters, not prosperous Venezuelans.*​_


M'bold.



> And by happy coincidence, these little clownlings are currently ‘occupying’ a lecture hall at Sheffield University and demanding a “free, non-hierarchical” university education. *Because choosing to take a degree course that they don’t want to pay for, and don’t think is worth paying for, is apparently “a radical act,” and because, being so fabulous, so incredibly radical, they have a “right” to the money that other people had to earn by doing something of value.* According to the occupiers and their supporters, learning useful skills and thereby becoming employable “is exactly what education shouldn’t be [about].” Which suggests they probably aren’t the engineers and biochemists of tomorrow.


M'bold.

Two things. First, a quote:

“Since this is an era when many people are concerned about ‘fairness’ and ‘social justice’, what is your ‘fair share’ of what someone else has worked for?” - Thomas Sowell

Second, a cartoon:


----------



## FeXL

Further on that diamond studded example of progressivism, Venezuela.

AP Interview: Inflation-hit Venezuela to print bigger bills



> Venezuela's government will begin printing larger-denominated bank notes sometime this year, a top finance official said, as *runaway inflation has eroded the value of the nation's biggest bill to less than a U.S. dime on the black market.*
> 
> Central Bank President Nelson Merentes' comments in an interview Monday with The Associated Press were the first confirmation that Venezuela is preparing to print larger bills, something that had been rumored for months.
> 
> *Market economists have said bigger bills will only accelerate inflation that last year hit 181 percent — the highest in the world.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Well, they get some of it right.

How the Left Came to Reject Cheap Energy for the Poor



> But if developed-world progressives, comfortably ensconced in their own modernity, today reject the old progressive vision of cheap, abundant, grid electricity for everyone, progressive modernizers in the developing world are under no such illusion. Whether socialists, state capitalists, or, mostly, some combination of the two, developing world leaders like Brazil’s Lula da Silva understand that cheap grid electricity is good for people and good for the environment. That modern energy and fertilizers increase crop yields and allow forests to grow back. That energy poverty causes more harm to the poor than global warming. They view cheap energy as a public good and a human right, and they are well on their way to providing electricity to every one of their citizens.


----------



## fjnmusic

37. Whoo hoo! The other thread is at 349, and they were started the very same day. This is what negativity gets you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Wasn't aware there was a race. Guess I did't get the email. 

And yet, if you look at _facts_, like the number of views per post, this thread has nearly double what the other one has.

Apparently, this thread has nearly twice the interest. Huh...

Quality over quantity. Any day of the week...



fjnmusic said:


> 37. Whoo hoo! The other thread is at 349, and they were started the very same day.




Calling a spade a spade is negative? Go back to your safe space, foolish one. There's facts in this thread. It's scary here...



fjnmusic said:


> This is what negativity gets you.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Wasn't aware there was a race. Guess I did't get the email.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, if you look at _facts_, like the number of views per post, this thread has nearly double what the other one has.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this thread has nearly twice the interest. Huh...
> 
> 
> 
> Quality over quantity. Any day of the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a spade a spade is negative? Go back to your safe space, foolish one. There's facts in this thread. It's scary here...



Just pointing out that people seem to prefer playing in the playground I set up. Including you. Hmmm. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Yeah. And? 

Like most of your posts, the point is lost.



fjnmusic said:


> Just pointing out that people seem to prefer playing in the playground I set up.


So, what's the thrust here? I'm not allowed to discuss Progressivism on "your" thread?

I've put more salient content onto that thread then you've put here.



fjnmusic said:


> Including you. Hmmm.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Yeah. And?
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of your posts, the point is lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the thrust here? I'm not allowed to discuss Progressivism on "your" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> I've put more salient content onto that thread then you've put here.



That would be because I don't care about your thread. I have nothing to add to the anti-progressive movement, and apparently neither does anyone else for that matter. About 95% of the posts here are all from you. Great conversation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

It's not my thread. It's an open thread where anybody can come along & contribute to the actual topic, something you've been unable to do thus far. 

At the same time, you're drawn to it, like moths to the light. Welcome to enlightenment, my friend...



fjnmusic said:


> That would be because I don't care about your thread.


Despite this fact, a number of CFP's. And you talk about my manners...



fjnmusic said:


> I have nothing to add to the anti-progressive movement,


Don't see many disagreeing. Do you?

Again, just because there's no response doesn't mean there aren't people nodding tacitly in the wings. There's been nearly 900 views todate. Somebody's reading. Ain't all mine.



fjnmusic said:


> ...and apparently neither does anyone else for that matter.


Yeah, pretty one-sided, huh? Just like trying to have a factual conversation with you...



fjnmusic said:


> About 95% of the posts here are all from you. Great conversation.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> It's not my thread. It's an open thread where anybody can come along & contribute to the actual topic, something you've been unable to do thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, you're drawn to it, like moths to the light. Welcome to enlightenment, my friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite this fact, a number of CFP's. And you talk about my manners...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see many disagreeing. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, just because there's no response doesn't mean there aren't people nodding tacitly in the wings. There's been nearly 900 views todate. Somebody's reading. Ain't all mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty one-sided, huh? Just like trying to have a factual conversation with you...



People view commercials whether they want to or not. Doesn't mean they're paying attention or agreeing with the message. 

And yes, it's your own thread. You're pretty much the only one who writes here, hence the term "echo chamber" another ehMacer used to describe it. Anyway, have fun. I'm looking for better conversation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Funny, I don't watch commercials.

In addition, your analogy fails right out of the gate. In order to view the contents of this thread, you actually have to click on it, thereby showing some interest. It's not like it's broadcast to everybody who visits ehMac.



fjnmusic said:


> People view commercials whether they want to or not. Doesn't mean they're paying attention or agreeing with the message.


Call it what you like, I don't care. If you think that calling a particular thread, any thread, some pejorative term is going to offend me, once again, you're way off the mark.

Thread participation & thread views has never been very high on my priority list. I pay attention to them to prove guys like you wrong but that's where it ends.



fjnmusic said:


> And yes, it's your own thread. You're pretty much the only one who writes here, hence the term "echo chamber" another ehMacer used to describe it. Anyway, have fun.


<snort> Aren't we all...



fjnmusic said:


> I'm looking for better conversation.


----------



## FeXL

Well, let's look at the next shiny example of what happens to science when Progressivism hits it. Well worth the read. BTW, this is what $400,000 gets you these days...

Let's Go On a Science Adventure Together



> *Glaciers, gender, and science*
> 
> A feminist glaciology framework for global environmental change research
> 
> Mark Carey
> M Jackson
> Alessandro Antonello
> Jaclyn Rushing
> University of Oregon, USA
> 
> Mark Carey, Robert D. Clark Honors College, University of Oregon, Eugene, OR 97403, USA. Email: [email protected]
> 
> Abstract
> 
> Glaciers are key icons of climate change and global environmental change. However, the relationships among gender, science, and glaciers – particularly related to epistemological questions about the production of glaciological knowledge – remain understudied. *This paper thus proposes a feminist glaciology framework* with four key components: 1) knowledge producers; (2) gendered science and knowledge; (3) systems of scientific domination; and (4) alternative representations of glaciers. *Merging feminist postcolonial science studies and feminist political ecology, the feminist glaciology framework generates robust analysis of gender, power, and epistemologies in dynamic social-ecological systems, thereby leading to more just and equitable science and human-ice interactions.*


Emphasis from the link.

Say what? 

Further:



> This grant was provided by the National Science Foundation -- yet in that last paragraph, these people admit they're not going to be talking about the _science of actual glaciology_ but of post-modern criticism about how glaciers are perceieved or talked about.
> 
> One can say whatever one likes about post-modernism-- but this crap is definitely not science. So why is over $400,000 _intended for actual science_ going towards this crap?


Good question.

Stunning...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the above...

Feds Spent $412,930 Studying ‘Relationship Between Gender and Glaciers’

Unbelievable...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Party leader Broten condemns 'offensive' social media posts from ex-NDP candidate



> A social media post in which a now-former provincial NDP candidate said the mother of Brad Wall should have taken an abortion pill is being condemned by NDP Leader Cam Broten.


I jes' luvs it when their true colours come out...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the above.

NDP drops two more candidates for online posts, bringing total to four this week



> After the ousting of two more Saskatchewan NDP candidates by leader Cam Broten — bringing the number of casualties this week to four — at least one is still vowing that the election isn’t yet over for him.
> 
> At a hastily called news conference in Saskatoon on Saturday, Broten also told assembled media that he has relieved provincial campaign manager Frank Quennell of his duties.
> 
> “I was deeply disappointed … It’s clear there was a mistake. Proper vetting (of candidates) did not occur,” Broten said of Saturday’s unprecedented turn of events in a Saskatchewan political campaign.


More:



> Broten refused to release the material in question that prompted these latest candidates to be dropped. *He also refused to reveal the nature of the posts or other online activity.
> 
> “That line was crossed. I don’t think we need to get into those details,”* Broten said. “I’ve made the decision to dismiss them.”


M'bold.

On the contrary, I think it's very important...


----------



## FeXL

And, now, from the Departments of Patriarchy or Continuously Offended Feminists (I'm not sure which), sexist crosswalk signals!

The Glow of the Patriarchy



> Yarra Council announced yesterday the silhouette of a woman would be installed at a new pedestrian crossing in Richmond. Greens Councillor Misha Coleman said the initiative was a “unique and rare” way to display gender equity and she would like to see Yarra known for its ‘green lady’ signals. “I’m a mother of two young children and we always talk about waiting for the ‘green man’,” Councillor Coleman said. “From when kids are young enough to walk they are given an instruction _by a man_ and it has never occurred to any of us that that is inherently so biased.”​
> The suitably empowering and bias-free signal can be beheld here. Apparently, it depicts Mary Rogers, the second woman in Australia elected to local government, circa 1920. *And clearly it’s a vast improvement over the heinously oppressive stick figure previously in use, and which no doubt crushed the spirits of small girls across Australia and steered them towards lives of grinding gender conformity.*


Italics from the link, m'bold.


----------



## FeXL

(h/t SDA)

Only a guy who haunts union halls would think that a journeyman electrician needs specialized training to install solar panels...

Oilsands workers call on Alberta government to retrain electricians as solar installation specialists



> A company called Iron & Earth is asking the provincial government to help support its Solar Skills campaign, a project that aims to train 1,000 electricians from the oilsands sector to install solar panels on 100 public buildings, making their skills marketable across the energy sector.
> 
> “Now is definitely the time to be launching this organization,” said Iron & Earth founder Lliam Hildebrand, who came up with the idea during lunchtime discussions with fellow oil workers who felt oil and gas tradespeople could become the workforce behind Alberta’s renewable energy sector.
> 
> “My dream is that one day I’ll be able to go to my union hall and have a renewable energy job to choose from.”


Further:



> Josehp Bascu, director at Iron & Earth, said the goal isn’t to transition from oil and gas, but to optimize the labour potential of tradespeople in all areas of energy production.


Yeah, with taxpayer funded gov't make work projects that'll end in a matter of months, leaving everybody back at square one, poorer for the experience.

Lliam Hildebrand, Lliam Hildebrand, that sounds so familiar...

See 8th in list of cast. Notice also who the writer is. If that doesn't set off warning bells, you are woefully uninformed...


----------



## FeXL

Looking at more of the Special Snowflakes in what passes for academia these days...

Elsewhere (194)



> Heather Mac Donald pokes at the ongoing rot of academia:
> 
> _Earlier this week, several dozen Emory students barged into the school’s administration building to demand protection from “Trump 2016” slogans that had been written in chalk on campus walkways. Acting out a by-now standardised psychodrama of oppression and vulnerability, the students claimed that seeing Trump’s name on the sidewalk confirmed that they were “unsafe” at Emory. College sophomore Jonathan Peraza led the allegedly traumatised students in a chant: “You are not listening! Come speak to us, we are in pain!” As the Emory protesters entered the administration building, they drew on the_ Communist Manifesto _to express their pitiable plight: “It is our duty to fight for our freedom. It is our duty to win. We must love each other and support each other. We have nothing to lose but our chains.”_​
> Oddly, the chalk marks made by certain other groups did not induce similar fits of theatrical weeping.


More at the link.


----------



## FeXL

So, let's look at what happens when Progressivism invades school lunches!

Feds to Fine Schools for Not Following Michelle Obama’s Lunch Rules



> The federal government is taking steps to fine schools that do not comply with first lady Michelle Obama’s school lunch rules.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food and Nutrition Service issued a proposed rule Monday to codify parts of the Healthy, Hunger-Free Kids Act, which was championed by Mrs. Obama.
> 
> The regulation would punish schools and state departments with fines for “egregious or persistent disregard” for the lunch rules that imposed sodium and calorie limits and banned white grains.
> 
> A West Virginia preschool teacher was threatened with fines for violating the rules by rewarding her students with candy for good behavior in June 2015.


OK. So, what's the food & portion sizes like?



> Desperate students are still taking to Twitter to reveal the horrors of school lunch under First Lady Michelle Obama’s rules, including empty chicken nuggets and complaints that meals taste like “prison food.”
> 
> While the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) raves about “locally sourced chicken sandwiches” that meet nutrition standards served in a school district in South Carolina, students across the country complain about what they are eating under the new rules.
> 
> “My poor little sister has to eat prison food #ThanksMichelleObama,” one student tweeted on Friday.
> 
> Students are unhappy about their “chickpea sliders” and whole grain pizza, mandated by the Healthy Hunger-Free Kids Act, which was championed by Mrs. Obama. The USDA has a 33-page guide—complete with flow charts—telling schools how they can meet the whole grain requirements.


More:



> Many students complain about meager portions. One student was served only a plate of nachos with a side of coffee-flavored fat-free milk.
> 
> “This is not anywhere near enough….” tweeted another, with a picture of an unidentified piece of mystery meat.
> 
> “WHAT IS THIS!??!,?!!?” a student tweeted about their meat serving. Examples of questionable meat servings are numerous.
> 
> ...
> 
> Unappetizing selections also include “soggy rice” and rotten fruit. Students tweet pictures of rotting pears, “Chris Brown-ified” bananas, and nasty oranges.
> 
> ...
> 
> Meager portions are a common complaint about the standards. A school in Texas served tacos with barely any meat in them. Parents said the meat filled the size of a “thimble.”
> 
> “I first thought it had to be a mistake or the kids were messing around. And then when he told me that’s all we got, it’s just a little shocking,” said one parent of a high school student in Burleson, Texas.
> 
> “Any reasonable person can see there’s not enough meat on that taco,” an administrator said.


Mmmm, nummers.

And, as a matter of interest, what are Michelle's daughters having for lunch?

PHOTOS: Here’s What Obama’s Daughters Get for THEIR School Lunch… It’s Infuriating

Ya s'pose there's any salt in that?


----------



## FeXL

More Progressivism on campus.

In a nutshell, this black female was offended by this white guy wearing dreads, accuses him of "cultural appropriation", harasses & grabs him.

Video of Black Female College Student Harassing (And Grabbing) White Male Student Over His Wearing of Dreadlocks Goes Viral; College Allegedly Investigating the Incident



> "Do not put your hands on me," she demands, as he tries to _pry *her* hands off of *him* while she drags him into a corner to further harass him._


Oh, I so want someone to try this with me. Maybe I should turn my ponytail into a dread... beejacon


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Special Snowflakes from Emory.

Apparently, some Emory alumni don't exactly agree with all that's going on...

Emory President Chalks Pro-Speech Message After Trump Controversy as Students, Alumni Urge More Action



> Separately, a group of Emory alumni have begun circulating an open letter asking their alma mater to officially recommit to free expression. The letter, co-authored by Matthew Walker, ’07, and Ed Thayer, ’05, is posted on the group’s Facebook page, Concerned Emory Alumni. The letter calls for “President Wagner and the full administrative body of Emory University to publicly acknowledge the intrinsic value of free speech and the right of all to engage in spirited political debate”:
> 
> _No longer does Emory University serve as a beacon of intellectual diversity attracting some of the best and brightest young adults from across the world, much as it attracted us. Instead, Emory has become just another school in the well-documented pattern of universities that have surrendered to the demands of a vocal few that emotional comfort, ideological conformity and yes, “safe environments” trump fundamental notions of free speech. Critical thinking and exposure to other opinions are unwanted. But this does not have to be how the story ends. It is vitally important that we respond to this trend by reaffirming our foundational notions of freedom. Unfortunately, President Wagner and Emory University have thus far failed to rise to the challenge.​_
> Walker, the letter’s co-author, told FIRE that as an Emory undergrad, being able to discuss sometimes divisive political issues with friends who disagreed with him was an important part of his education.
> 
> “It was always [a] great, friendly, challenging discussion that really taught you to critically think,” Walker said, noting the discussions helped to both hone his political opinions and prepare him for his career as an attorney. “I took that with me to law school where I was challenged more on my viewpoints. *It’s really important to understand the opposing side and their arguments, where they’re coming from, and to form your own opinions. It’s formative. And it’s absolutely required, in my opinion, at the university level.*”


M'bold.

Thing is, facts have never been much of an issue for Progressives. They've got FB, Twitter, hashtags & MSM to control the narrative. Facts aren't required...


----------



## FeXL

So, what happens when you play an April Fool's joke on a Special Snowflake?

Stanford snowflakes meltdown over April Fools’ joke mocking leftist campus ‘demands’



> The conservative-leaning _Stanford Review_ took a *stab* at poking fun of all the “demand” lists campus activists nationwide have lodged with administrators in recent months — *including* at Stanford — to have a little fun this April Fools’ Day.
> 
> They nailed it:
> 
> Stanford University has repeatedly failed to address systematic issues on campus. We, the Students of the _Stanford Review_, have seen our voices silenced, our rights trampled, and our experiences ignored. Not once has an administrator inquired as to the relative health of our feelings – the system is broken! We, the Students of the _Stanford Review_, DEMAND change.
> 
> WE DEMAND that Stanford builds a wall around El Centro Chicano, and makes MEChA pay for it.
> 
> WE DEMAND that Stanford expels Panda Express from campus, since its food is culturally appropriative, and celebrates the harvesting of the endangered panda bear.
> 
> WE DEMAND that Stanford renames White Plaza to Black Plaza. Naming a central plaza after a race is hateful.
> 
> WE DEMAND that Stanford recognizes that half-lives matter, and establishes a committee to fund the Chemistry and Physics Departments accordingly.
> 
> WE DEMAND that Stanford’s Classics Department end its disgusting and exploitative profiteering off the lived experiences of ancient Greeks and Romans.
> 
> WE DEMAND that swimming pools be abolished at Stanford, since their blueness shows implicit support for the Israeli flag, further dehumanizing the Palestinian people.
> 
> We DEMAND that Stanford ends its use of European languages, since they are inherently colonialist. We recommend Xhosa, Zulu, and interpretive dance as alternatives for person-to-person communication.
> 
> WE DEMAND that Stanford’s Applied Quantitative Reasoning requirement not be fulfilled by cis-linear algebra. The experiences of marginalized matrices have been ignored for too long.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Brilliant!

Except, the Special Snowflakes didn't appreciate the humour:



> Perhaps not surprisingly, Stanford snowflakes had a meltdown, according to comments on the website, on Facebook, and among various student body listservs (copies of which were provided to The College Fix):


Screw 'em...


----------



## FeXL

I can't tell if this is satire or not. If it is, it's brilliant. If not, just another crystal example of the Special Snowflakes...

We just showed up at the meeting room and this was on the floor. Intentionally obv. Lots of pretty shaken up folk.


----------



## FeXL

More Special Snowflakes!

American flag called “unacceptable political statement” at Harvard



> "My friend — who’s a freshman — on the first day of college took out an American flag from his suitcase, and his roommate stopped him, saying that the presence of the flag on the wall was a political statement that he was unwilling to make,” Harvard University student Rachel Huebner recently told Fox News.
> 
> You can’t make this stuff up, folks.


Time to find a new school & a new roommate...


----------



## FeXL

And one more...

University student is ordered not to put her hand up to ask a question because she would be violating her classmates' 'safe space'



> A student was almost kicked out of a meeting after she violated a 'safe space' by raising her arm at Edinburgh University.
> 
> Imogen Wilson wanted to make a point at Thursday's student council session when she was told off by officials.
> 
> The vice-president for academic affairs at the university's Student Association was accused of failing disabled students by not responding to an open letter.
> 
> She immediately raised her arm to disagree but was made the subject of a 'ludicrous' complaint and told not to make the gesture again.
> 
> Imogen was also warned for shaking her head during the meeting as it again breached the 'safe space' which is part of the university's Student Association rules.


I can hardly wait for my children to come home with stories like this. And, while it's unlikely that they'll choose to be "Hahvahd Bastahds", this is just another shining example of the pestilence coursing throughout not only post-secondary institutions but primary & secondary schools, as well.


----------



## FeXL

This is what happens when Progressivism meets law enforcement.

Canadian police: 'Unnecessary' social media posts may be illegal



> Well, it appears that whatever freedoms of speech remained in Canada's largest province are dead – at least if the provincial police have their way.
> 
> The Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) sent out the following tweet on February 9, 2016: "T.H.I.N.K. b4 u post ... T - is it True ... H - is it hurtful ... I - is it illegal ... N - is it necessary ... K - is it kind #SID2016" with a poster attached:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Of course, the only letter that should be of relevance is "I" for illegal.
> 
> *And what is illegal is for the police force anywhere in Canada to intentionally or negligently misrepresent the state of the law to the public. That is exactly what the OPP did with this poster* that was sent out via the force's official Twitter feed, which attached a professionally made poster that includes the official OPP logo. It's a classic case of bringing the administration of justice into disrepute if there ever was one.


M'bold.

Oh, & just in case anybody missed it in Social class:



> Referring to the Charter of Rights and Freedoms within the Canadian constitution, *section 2 unequivocally states that "[e]veryone has the following fundamental freedoms: ... (b) freedom of thought, belief, opinion and expression, including freedom of the press and other media of communication."* Under no condition has whether or not "opinion and expression" is "necessary" been construed in any form by any court in the land as a criteria for limiting the freedom of opinion and expression under the Canadian constitution.


M'bold.


----------



## fjnmusic

60 !

(60....60....60....60....)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Watch it--that number might be a trigger for some of the more sensitive EhMac readers.



fjnmusic said:


> 60 !
> 
> (60....60....60....60....)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Watch it--that number might be a trigger for some of the more sensitive EhMac readers.




True true. 62.


----------



## FeXL

As always, your intellectual capacity & powers of observation astound.

Well over a hundred hits on this thread in less than 36 hours. 25 views/post, as opposed to 16 views/post on your thread. A full 50% more. Guess your inclusion of all things progressive worldwide ain't exactly blowing anybody's skirt up...



fjnmusic said:


> 60 !
> 
> (60....60....60....60....)





fjnmusic said:


> True true. 62.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> As always, your intellectual capacity & powers of observation astound.
> 
> 
> 
> Well over a hundred hits on this thread in less than 36 hours. 25 views/post, as opposed to 16 views/post on your thread. A full 50% more. Guess your inclusion of all things progressive worldwide ain't exactly blowing anybody's skirt up...




Yup, but no discussion. Call that success if you'd like.


----------



## FeXL

So add some! You can't seem to be able to stay away...



fjnmusic said:


> Yup, but no discussion.


You call somebody coming along & dissecting your arguments into shreds success? Sounds more like a Monty Python skit...



fjnmusic said:


> Call that success if you'd like.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Special Snowflakes in Edinburgh U whose heads explode when you raise your hand to disagree or shake your head in disagreement when someone speaks.

You Can Either Concur Or Agree


----------



## FeXL

How bad is it?

NYU students who back Trump afraid to show their faces



> Lying in class about their political beliefs and keeping online conversations strictly private are typical precautions taken by The Donald’s badly outnumbered followers on campus.
> 
> “Supporters generally try to keep it hidden from the rest of the student body,” said junior Dylan Perera, 22. “They’re afraid of losing friends, being ridiculed in class, getting worse grades and are even afraid of being assaulted and physically hurt.”
> 
> The computer-science major from LA said he was verbally accosted by a student who had asked about his affiliation.
> 
> “She freaked out and started yelling and screaming in my face, calling me a racist and a fascist. It was impossible to even have a conversation,” he said.
> 
> Another student was so concerned about being outed as a Trump supporter that he reserved a private room on campus — for “security reasons” — to speak to a Post reporter. He recalled being ostracized by his “radical social-justice warrior” roommates. “Their hatred towards me started escalating after we had a few political discussions,” he said.


----------



## FeXL

Can you imagine the hue & cry if an abortion clinic went to apply for a loan & was told, flat out, that the bank didn't loan money to such businesses?

In Voicemail, Bank Says It No Longer Lends to Firearms Dealers



> The stories of two businessmen who recently were denied banking services because they sell firearms suggest a secretive government program called Operation Choke Point still affects industries across the nation that the Obama administration considered undesirable.
> 
> In one case, a large bank in New England denied a line of credit to a former police officer who started a gun and tactical business in Monroe, Conn., saying it “no longer lends to firearms dealers.”
> 
> In the other case, a branch of a North Carolina bank refused to set up a new payment service for a firearms seller in Tryon, N.C., because of the nature of his industry, the business owner said.
> 
> The Daily Signal talked to both businessmen, who say they are being punished for their line of work despite efforts in Congress to end discrimination by banks against gun sellers.


----------



## FeXL

The Real Victims of Political Bias on Campus



> “The modern academy pays lip service to diversity,” notes my colleague Virginia Postrel in a column about “Passing on the Right,” a new book about the conservatives in academia. “Yet as a ‘stigmatized minority,’ the authors note, right-of-center professors feel pressure to hide their identities, in many cases consciously emulating gays in similarly hostile environments.” If conservatives aren’t being discriminated against, then why are so many of them, sitting in those same meetings and tenure reviews, afraid to show their ideological colors?


Further:



> The fact that conservatives are forced into the closet is probably at least as much a symptom as the cause of the problem. But luckily, either way, the cure is the same: to throw disciplines open to a wider array of viewpoints and interests. Every person is captive to their own biases and interests; every human sees but through a glass, darkly. But the more people we have looking through different glasses, the more likely it is someone will see what's really there.


Give 'em hell...


----------



## FeXL

Progressivism at the coffee shop.

Moonbat Starbucks Barista Refuses To Call Out ‘Trump’ Name On Cup



> Actor Scott Baio had a great idea.
> 
> I’m planning to try this at a Manhattan Starbucks.
> 
> Should be fun to watch Libs clutch their pearls.
> 
> Via American Mirror:
> 
> _Actor Scott Baio thought it would be funny to tell the Starbucks barista his name was “Trump,” which would then require the coffee shop worker to say the name out loud.
> 
> 
> Got wife a coffee(I've never had a cup)The barista refused to call out name.​_


Brilliant...


----------



## MacGuiver

This sums up the Left nicely.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeEPSjOBzRA&feature=em-subs_digest


----------



## FeXL

Interesting video. What I find most interesting about this whole Progressive charade is how they champion free speech but, when push comes to shove, they are the first to attempt to disrupt it or shut it down.


----------



## FeXL

More Special Snowflakes...

Student gov. member: Trump graffiti a 'hate crime'



> Yesterday, the phrase “Make America” (presumably the beginning of Republican frontrunner Donald Trump’s slogan, “Make America Great Again”) appeared in faint letters on a mural at Pitzer College. Additionally, the word “Trump” was spray painted on Pitzer’s clock tower.
> 
> In a widely shared Facebook post, Pitzer College Student Senate Executive Board member Elijah Pantoja described the statement as a “hate crime,” and called for the individual who painted it to be prosecuted. Pitzer College joins Scripps, Emory, Michigan, and other schools in protesting recent pro-Trump messages.


Further and, curiously:



> Pantoja does not state which California law he thinks writing part of the likely Republican nominee’s slogan violates.


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

Business is already moving out of California at an amazing rate. This will only accelerate things...

Jerry Brown signs $15 minimum wage in California



> Gov. Jerry Brown, casting a living wage as a moral imperative while questioning its economic rationale, signed legislation Monday raising California’s mandatory minimum to $15 an hour by 2022, acting within hours of a similar bill signing in New York.
> 
> The bill’s enactment comes one week after Brown, Democratic lawmakers and labor leaders announced an agreement on the wage increase, averting a brawl on the November ballot.
> 
> In adopting the measure, California joined New York as the first states in the nation to enact a plan to raise their statewide minimums to $15. New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo signed his state’s legislation and was cheered by labor unions at a rally moments before Brown spoke in California.


Good for Tejas!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Business is already moving out of California at an amazing rate. This will only accelerate things...


The unions are cheering because their own wages are based on minimum wage rates--and in many cases, the new rate makes the hiring of inexperienced workers unaffordable.


----------



## FeXL

Yep...


----------



## Macfury

I don't often visit McDonald's, but the last two visits I used one of those automated ordering devices. Incredibly, the person in his video appears totally oblivious as to why her job is now on the line. You can see the complete delusion--they want to prosper as an adult on an entry level job intended for high school students and part-timers.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







FeXL said:


> Yep...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> You can see the complete delusion--they want to prosper as an adult on an entry level job intended for high school students and part-timers.


Exactly. And, effectively, they are simply reducing entry level jobs:

White Castle CEO Responds to NY Minimum Wage Hike, Says They May Have to Raise Prices



> How sad is it that good companies like White Castle will not only have to jack up prices and pass the cost of a minimum wage hike on to the customer, *but also reduce the number of jobs available, preventing unskilled workers from getting their foot on the first rung of success?*


M'bold.

Related:

Unintended Consequences Of A $15 Per Hour Minimum Wage?

First off, life-long politicians rarely have any clue about how business operates:



> First, consider that the politicians who impose these regulations often have no business experience to speak of and only understand the following...That as a result of their actions they will be pleasing members of their constituency whose votes they seek.


So, instead of actually effecting good economic policy, they are pandering to low information voters who can't balance a checkbook, let alone make an informed choice.

Secondly,



> From a Forbes article titled, 'If California's $15 Minimum Wage Isn't Going To Reduce Poverty Then Why Bother To Do It?'...
> 
> _'...We do indeed know that there are going to be price rises as a result of this. But the distribution of them will not be equal at all. For low-wage workers are the largest consumers of goods and services produced by low wage workers. Think it through: Walmart’s target demographic isn’t Wall Street financiers after all. Any price rise Walmart has to impose to pay for higher wages will impact upon Walmart’s customers: who do indeed tend to be poorer than the national average. And as I say, studies have shown that while the income effect of a minimum wage rise is as Neumark states above, skewed towards richer families, the distribution of the price rises runs the other way. It’s skewed toward larger price rises in the goods and services that poor people buy.​_


Nails it.


----------



## Macfury

We're part of a brave new world where people slinging hash expect to be paid the wages of a skilled employee. Interestingly, it isn't only cashiers who are being affected by robotics. They're developing robots capable of cooking the food to consistent standards. They may require a couple of technically savvy people to run the machines and one person to smile as they hand out the machine-prepared food.

The mom and pop diners will be unable to afford the robots, so they will simply be driven out of business by the wage hikes, laving a clear playing field for large food conglomerates.

Solidarity forever!


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Who could have predicted this would happen?

University of Toronto Dumps Transgender Bathrooms After Peeping Incidents



> The administration at the University of Toronto was recently enlightened on why two separate washrooms are generally established for men and women sharing co-ed residencies.
> 
> The University is temporarily changing its policy on gender-neutral bathrooms after two separate incidents of "voyeurism" were reported on campus September 15 and 19. Male students within the University’s Whitney Hall student residence were caught holding their cellphones over female students’ shower stalls and filming them as they showered.


My $0.02?

OK, so you are transgendered, or you consider yourself transgendered or amenable to the concept of transgender washrooms or whatever. In that instance, you should have the choice to attend the third selection, the Transgender washroom. Those of us who are not comfortable changing, showering or going to the washroom in front of little girls or little boys can use the Women's or Men's washrooms.

Jes' sayin'...

Related:

Man in women's locker room cites gender rule



> Seattle Parks and Recreation is facing a first-of-a-kind challenge to gender bathroom rules. A man undressed in a women's locker room, citing a new state rule that allows people to choose a bathroom based on gender identity.
> 
> It was a busy time at Evans Pool around 5:30pm Monday February 8. The pool was open for lap swim. According to Seattle Parks and Recreation, a man wearing board shorts entered the women's locker room and took off his shirt. Women alerted staff, who told the man to leave, but he said "the law has changed and I have a right to be here."


More:



> The issue drew protesters from both sides to Olympia on Monday. *Opponents claim the rule opens up bathrooms to voyeurs but supporters say that's an unrealistic fear.*


Riiiight. See top article in this post. Again...

Further:



> No one was arrested in this case and police weren't called, even though the man returned a second time while young girls were changing for swim practice.


Any of you have female children? You OK with this?


----------



## MacGuiver

I think the robots are coming irrespective of wages. Fewer employees equals higher profits. Prosperous companies that aren't even struggling to meet payroll are gradually replacing employees with an electronic workforce. Companies like the banks, Home Depot, Costco, gas stations etc. are replacing staff with electronic self serve options wherever they can. When a robot can make a pizza or cook a hamburger, there will be a single guy handing out product and a few people to service the production equipment. Surely a higher minimum wage will accelerate the transition to automated employees but I think its coming anyway.


----------



## MacGuiver

FeXL said:


> Huh. Who could have predicted this would happen?
> 
> University of Toronto Dumps Transgender Bathrooms After Peeping Incidents
> 
> 
> 
> My $0.02?
> 
> OK, so you are transgendered, or you consider yourself transgendered or amenable to the concept of transgender washrooms or whatever. In that instance, you should have the choice to attend the third selection, the Transgender washroom. Those of us who are not comfortable changing, showering or going to the washroom in front of little girls or little boys can use the Women's or Men's washrooms.
> 
> Jes' sayin'...


On the bright side, maybe Toronto will be spared any concerts by Springsteen and Brian Adams as a result.


----------



## Macfury

MacGuiver said:


> I think the robots are coming irrespective of wages. Fewer employees equals higher profits. Prosperous companies that aren't even struggling to meet payroll are gradually replacing employees with an electronic workforce. Companies like the banks, Home Depot, Costco, gas stations etc. are replacing staff with electronic self serve options wherever they can. When a robot can make a pizza or cook a hamburger, there will be a single guy handing out product and a few people to service the production equipment. Surely a higher minimum wage will accelerate the transition to automated employees but I think its coming anyway.


It's a financial equation of robot affordability. If you get union-minded people at a high minimum wage, it's a slam dunk.


----------



## FeXL

MacGuiver said:


> On the bright side, maybe Toronto will be spared any concerts by Springsteen and Brian Adams as a result.


You caught that story, too, huh?


----------



## FeXL

Photo of MLK statue with ‘Make America Great Again’ hat sends college cupcakes into DEFCON 1



> A photograph of a statue of Martin Luther King Jr. wearing a Donald Trump hat is sweeping the Internet.
> 
> The photograph was taken on the University of South Florida campus.
> 
> Anti-Trumpsters went wild slamming the photo as “disrespectful,” “disgraceful” and “disgusting.”


Laughing my backside off... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

The Death Of Masculinity: Male Millennial Swears He Gets His Period Every Month



> The “men” of the millennial generation have tried with all their might to kill off what’s left of masculinity, bringing us man buns, male feminists, gender neutral clothing and a slew of men made in the image of Pajama Boy. But it looks like one 22-year-old university student, George Fellowes, finally put the last nail in the manhood coffin: Fellowes swears he gets his period each month.
> 
> According to the BBC, Fellowes claims that he has been getting his period “without bleeding” for three years now. “He says he's so close to his best friend and flatmate Amber-May Ellis that he gets cramps when she comes on each month.” This pathetic excuse of a man says he has even taken sick days because of his “period.” That he doesn’t have.


I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

Further on that shiny bastion of Progressivism, Venezuela...

Venezuela energy crisis: President tells women to stop using hairdryers and go with 'natural' style to save electricity



> The President of Venezuela has urged women to stop using hairdryers and offered alternative styling tips as the country’s energy crisis continues.
> 
> ...
> 
> Recommending that women reduce hairdryer use to “special occasions”, Mr Maduro added: “I always think a woman looks better when she just runs her fingers through her hair and lets it dry naturally. It's just an idea I have."


What would Justin do?

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## FeXL

Progressives visit the farm.

Farmer Says He’s Getting Harassed, Threatened by Protesters Who Want to Save Cow He Raised to Feed His Family: ‘They’re Trying to Tell Us How to Live’



> It all started about two weeks ago when Jean Benner took a birthday party group on a tour of the farm and a mother, Kimberly Sherriton of Commack, offered to help place Minnie in an animal sanctuary instead of becoming meat for the Benners, TBR News Media reported.
> 
> “Why would I send her to live in sanctuary someplace with no reason for being?” Jean Benner asked WCBS-TV. “Her reason for being is to be a meat animal. That’s what she was born to be.”
> 
> “Jean tried to explain the difference between an animal on a farm and a pet, explaining that our farm was a homestead where we raise animals for meat, as it has been since 1751,” Bob Benner told TBR.
> 
> That apparently wasn’t sufficient for Sherriton, who spoke with Bob Benner the next day with the pair not coming to a resolution. And since that point, the Benners have been “inundated and harassed with phone calls, Facebook posts, bad reviews and threats all aiming to change our mind,” Bob Benner told TBR.


Progressive heads worldwide are going to explode when they find out there are ranchers raising _thousands_ of head of cattle for slaughter, let alone one...


----------



## FeXL

Progressives on campus rape.

Campus rape culture: another chapter in the book of leftist lies



> Are America’s college campuses rape culture incubators? Are they scary, dangerous places for young women?
> 
> If you listen to feminists and politicians, you’d believe the answer to be yes. The rape culture rhetoric continues to spread like wildfire on America’s college campuses. This overheated rhetoric has led to various campus initiatives and state-mandated affirmative consent laws.


More:



> But is “rape culture” a legitimate thing? The answer, if you care about actual statistics, is no. The infamous “1-in-5” lie is just that–a misguided, inaccurate figure that leftist, feminists, and politicians use to push their progressive agendas and institute more government programs to tackle this rape culture “nightmare.”
> 
> With simple investigation into the 2007 study that so many reference when pushing their rape culture agenda, one will find the “facts” that progressives love to reference, are based on obscure findings from an obscure survey.
> 
> As Prager University outlines in its new video, the figures often used to push the rape culture narrative derive from the Campus Sexual Assault (CSA) Study. That’s right, *the entire rape culture agenda is based on a single, anonymous, unverified, internet-based survey performed at just two college campuses more than eight years ago.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Woohoo! Somebody who knows how to deal with Special Snowflakes.

Finally—A College President Finds a Backbone



> Here’s a 5-minute video of the announcement by university vice president Jay Kasey that the occupiers need to leave the building or be arrested and expelled. *The whining responses of the student protestors strongly suggest that they should be expelled for being imbeciles and embarrassing the serious students at Ohio State.* But maybe they can be put on probation and required to shine a bronze of Woody Hayes.


M'bold.

Yep.

He sums:



> Memo to all college presidents: This is how you do it. Why is this so hard?


Good question...


----------



## heavyall

FeXL said:


> Woohoo! Somebody who knows how to deal with Special Snowflakes.
> 
> Finally—A College President Finds a Backbone


My favourite part of that was when the students still thought that there was anything to negotiate about after they were told what the deal was. Thick as bricks.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk $15/hr minimum wages & subsequent fallout...

California minimum wage hike hits L.A. apparel industry: 'The exodus has begun'



> Felix Seo has been making clothes for wholesale in downtown for 30 years. His company, Joompy, used to count giant retailers like Forever 21 among its clients. But as prices have gone up in recent years, he said, those fast-fashion peddlers are no longer giving him orders.
> 
> "I used to pay $5 to get this sewn, and now it costs $6.50," Seo said, holding up a patterned dress. "But my customer doesn't want to pay that, so I can't sell it anymore."
> 
> To survive, Seo, 59, said Joompy may have to start importing goods instead of producing them locally. *"It will be impossible to make clothes in Los Angeles," he said.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

Ohio U. College Republicans under siege: ‘So much hate … we don’t have a say … attacking us’



> The College Republicans at Ohio University say they are under siege by peers for painting a message on the campus free speech wall defending the First Amendment.
> 
> In a barrage of cyber harassment over the last day, they have been called racists, described as Klansmen, and accused of literally threatening the campus — all over a painted message that read *“Trigger warning: there are no safe spaces in real life! You can’t wall off the 1st Amendment.”*


M'bold.

Good for them for standing up to the crazies...

More:



> *Parkhill said it’s ironic College Republicans have been accused of threats when it’s their group that has been physically threatened by a fellow student who tweeted he would “beat the **** out of whoever put that bull**** on the wall.”*
> 
> “That is an actual threat against us,” Parkill said. “Don’t act like we’re the ones posing unsafe ideas when we are the ones being attacked here.”


M'bold.

The compassionate, intellectual left...


----------



## FeXL

Even more...

Schools nationwide spiral into mass hysteria over pro-Trump messages



> A campaign calling on students to write pro-Trump chalk messages on college and university campuses across the country, "The Chalkening," has done a great deal to expose the extreme sensitivity that pervades American higher education. “Triggered” by such troubling communiques as “Trump 2016” and “Build The Wall,” students have reported the chalkings to police, Student Governments have offered counseling to the “victims,” and administrators have taken steps ranging from condemning the messages to banning political chalking entirely.


"The Chalkening". BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Lovin' it...

I've noted before, I don't know if Trump would make a good president or not. But I'm lovin' the hell out of the reactions the possibility thereof is netting from both sides of the camp.

Trump 2016!


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that shining bastion of Progressivism, Venezuela, doing?

Socialism Works: Venezuela Can't Call Long Distance Anymore



> First there was no toilet paper in stores. Then no milk. Then no money to buy anything with because the Socialist regime couldn't afford to print its own currency. Which inflation had sent shooting up wildly.
> 
> Now it's even being cut off from long distance phone service.


He sums:



> But I'm sure all this will work much better when Bernie Sanders does it.


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

<sigh>

Green Party BANS ‘Women’, Calls Them ‘Non-Men’ After Transgender Pressure



> If you are a member of those political party groups and happen to have two X chromosomes, you will henceforth be know as a ‘non-male’, Green Party Women and Young Greens have announced.
> 
> Female members first learnt of their new status when Young Greens tweeted last month: “…non-men who are Young Greens can find and join our Facebook group ‘Young Greens Women’”.
> 
> The idea was that it would be more “inclusive” to the confused, the transgendered and ‘non-binary’ people to stop referring to women all together. ‘Non-binary’, for the uninitiated, is a politically correct term for someone who does not consider themselves a man or a woman.
> 
> However, many predominant feminists were annoyed. They argued that it was absurd to “erase” women from a women’s movement just because biological men who consider themselves women (or somewhere in between) might get offended.


I jes' luvs it when they shoot themselves in the foot like this. The more rules they enact, the more conditions imposed, the more it becomes mired in bureaucracy. Fabulous...


----------



## FeXL

So, you want less police presence, less stops, less enforcement. Fine...

Back to Bedlam



> Will the anti-cop Left please figure out what it wants? For more than a decade, activists have demanded the end of proactive policing, claiming that it was racist. Pedestrian stops—otherwise known as stop, question, and frisk—were attacked as a bigoted oppression of minority communities. In March 2015, for example, the ACLU of Illinois accused the Chicago Police Department of “targeting” minorities because stops are “disproportionately concentrated in the black community.”
> 
> Equally vilified was Broken Windows policing, which responds to low-level offenses such as graffiti, disorderly conduct, and turnstile jumping. Black Lives Matter activist Shaun King launched a petition after the 2014 shooting of Michael Brown in Ferguson, Missouri, demanding that Attorney General Eric Holder “meet with local black and brown youth across the country who are dealing with ‘Zero Tolerance’ and ‘Broken Windows’ policing.”


More:



> Well, the police got the message. *In response to the incessant accusations of racism and the heightened hostility in the streets that has followed the Michael Brown shooting, officers have pulled back from making investigatory stops and enforcing low-level offenses in many urban areas. As a result, violent crime in cities with large black populations has shot up—homicides in the largest 50 cities rose nearly 17 percent in 2015.* And the Left is once again denouncing the police—this time for not doing _enough_ policing. King now accuses police in Chicago of not “doing their job,” as a result of which “people are dying.”


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Islam: Not conforming to liberal expectations



> No matter what the question, the liberal response is the same: native Europeans need to understand, ‘celebrate’ difference, and be willing to integrate alien ideologies – because it’s so enriching. But if it is all so enriching, liberals struggle to explain to themselves and others why Islamic communities are not ‘celebrating’ their own differences.


Further:



> *Central to the liberal narrative is the thesis that if you are understanding enough, tolerant enough, embracing enough and do enough ‘celebrating’ of everyone’s differences, eventually people will all come round to being like liberals: gushy, blindly optimistic utopians with a misguided though perhaps well-intentioned set of motives.*
> 
> This is – at best – a strategy for failure; at worst a cynical ploy providing cover to well-meaning fools to execute a policy of betrayal against their own civilization. To put it in Classical terms, liberals are not only throwing open the gates of Troy; they themselves built the horse and are wheeling it in.


M'bold.

One of the many reasons Why this thread...


----------



## FeXL

British school asks parents to help four year olds “pick their gender”



> In England, the city of Brighton and Hove is making history in terms of political correctness. Parents of children preparing to enter the school system received a letter informing them that they needed to be cautious when filling out their child’s registration forms and *not rush into anything complicated like identifying whether they were boys or girls. You see, that’s a really complicated question these days and you need to help your children “pick” which gender they want to be.* And no… I’m not even kidding.


M'bold.

Gobsmacked...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk $15/hr wages some more!

The Coming Minimum Wage Catastrophe



> The Left’s destructive push for a $15 an hour minimum wage threatens to make the American fast-food worker extinct while driving up the price of burgers and other dietary staples relied on by low-income consumers.
> 
> It’s actually a highly effective job-creation program – for those who manufacture robots and the touch-screen point-of-sale terminals that replace the comparatively expensive human help. White Castle, Carl’s Jr., Hardee’s, McDonald’s and plenty of other fast-food chains are already considering or making the move to get rid of their frontline employees.
> 
> *The current feel-good push for a $15 an hour minimum wage has nothing to do with helping workers and everything to do with advancing the goals of the left wing, especially the labor movement. It's a vote-buying scam that moves money around on an Alinskyite chess board.* The minimum wage has become a "motherhood" issue for the Left in recent years. It gets fuzzy-thinking bleeding-heart voters to the polls the way that opposition to same-sex marriage used to get conservative voters to the polls.


M'bold.

No argument...


----------



## fjnmusic

Congratulations on hitting 100 posts! A great milestone by any standard.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Hey, thx! Without your CFP's, it would have taken longer.


----------



## FeXL

Anybody hear of any of the followers of the Prophet Moroni going on a killing spree in response to this? No?

Alleged Jesus dartboard art stirs outrage at Rutgers



> An alleged “art display” at Rutgers University featuring a figure of Jesus Christ on a dartboard, with darts inserted where He was wounded on the Cross, is being held up as a contradiction of the school’s professed commitment to diversity.


----------



## MacGuiver

FeXL said:


> Anybody hear of any of the followers of the Prophet Moroni going on a killing spree in response to this? No?
> 
> Alleged Jesus dartboard art stirs outrage at Rutgers


Oh those brave, edgy, leftist artists and their masterpieces. Sticking it to oppressive forces the world over with little regard for their personal safety. :clap::clap::clap:
If they're dartboard crucifying the guy that spoke love and mercy I can't imagine the wrath about to fall from their brushes on that Mohammed character.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Anybody hear of any of the followers of the Prophet Moroni going on a killing spree in response to this? No?
> 
> Alleged Jesus dartboard art stirs outrage at Rutgers


Guess they've relaxed a bit since the Mountain Meadows days.
The Mountain Meadows Massacre of 1857 and the Trials of John D. Lee

Warning: This is not the officially cleansed version approved by the Latter Day Saints.


----------



## FeXL

MacGuiver said:


> Oh those brave, edgy, leftist artists and their masterpieces. Sticking it to oppressive forces the world over with little regard for their personal safety. :clap::clap::clap:


I jes' luvs me a post that drips with sarcasm... 



MacGuiver said:


> If they're dartboard crucifying the guy that spoke love and mercy I can't imagine the wrath about to fall from their brushes on that Mohammed character.


They don't have the stones.


----------



## FeXL

Got more Special Snowflake stories.

UCLA Student Calls Police over ‘Hateful’ Chalk Messages



> UCLA students called the police over a series of “anti-islamic” and “transphobic” messages chalked onto the university campus.
> 
> Pictures of the messages show phrases written in chalk on the campus grounds which read, “ISIS IS ISLAMIC,” “STOP THE JIHAD ON CAMPUS,” “HIGHER EDUCATION IS A PRIVILEGE NOT A RIGHT,” and “TRANSGENDERISM IS A MENTAL DISORDER.”


Related:

Look what these Harvard law snowflakes are saying is RACIST now…



> As reported by the Washington Times, _“A group of Harvard Law School activists are demanding the graduate school do away with tuition fees, which they argue are “racially biased.”
> 
> Members of the group Reclaim Harvard Law School published an open letter Sunday addressed to Law School Dean Martha L. Minow and members of the Harvard Corporation — the University’s highest governing body — demanding an end to tuition costs that they argue impose an unfair financial burden on students of color, The Harvard Crimson reported.​_


Even more:

“Non-binary” student in England tells Obama she literally has no rights



> You don’t often see a presidential trip abroad which stirs up so many hornet’s nests as Barack Obama’s quick stop in England this week. Much of the controversy came over his comments about Great Britain’s place in the European Union, but he also got together with a group of British youths to talk about social issues. That was when he took a question (as the media put it) “from a person who claims no gender” named Maria Munir (Washington Post)
> 
> ...
> 
> _“We literally have no rights . . . I really wish yourself and [Prime Minister] David Cameron would take us seriously as transgender people,” the questioner said to Obama.​_
> ...
> 
> And if someone else doesn’t want to go along with the way you “self-identify” you aren’t being deprived of any rights. *There are people all over the world who actually have no rights and die because of it on a daily basis. Trust me… you’re not one of them.*


M'bold.

Wah...

Right across the street from MSU in Bozeman, MT is a decent craft brewery, Bridger Brewing. I've been there during the day when there haven't been a lot of students. I'm going to have to head down there this summer & spend an evening or two, when the place is full & the beer is flowing, see if any of these special snowflakes rear their pretty, empty, little heads... 

More yet:

Pro-Trump Chalk Triggers HATE RESPONSE TEAM At State-Funded Wisconsin University



> The taxpayer-funded Hate Response Team at the University of Wisconsin–La Crosse has strongly criticized a recent campus smattering of sidewalk chalk in support of Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump, calling the chalk messages “discriminatory” and “hostile.”
> 
> *The messages written in chalk included “All Lives Matter,” “Build the Wall,” “Stop Illegal Immigration,” according to a Facebook post from the UW-La Crosse Hate Response Team.*


M'bold.

Brutal...


----------



## FeXL

Public Support For Transgender Bathrooms Twirls Down the Drain



> Public support for the progressives’ goal of mandatory mixed-sex rest rooms is down by 20 points since mid-April as more Americans face the once-ludicrous prospect of being forced to share facilities with people of the opposite sex, according to a new Reuters poll.
> 
> The poll showed that support for mixed-sex bathrooms dropped 8 points from 46 percent on April 13 to 38 percent on April 19.
> 
> Support for normal, single-sex, bathrooms shot up by one-third, or 12 points, from 35 percent up to 47 percent by April 19, according to the survey.
> 
> This 20-point public rebuke of the progressive agenda is occurring despite massive media cheerleading for progressives’ transgender priorities...


Like I said before, one washroom or change room for males, one for females, one for everybody else. If you have no issues with your little girls going to the bathroom or changing in front of some great, hairy, leering, self-ascribed TG bastard with spittle on his lips & drool dripping on his ready cellphone at the thought of his next voyeuristic conquest, door number 3 is where you want to be.


----------



## MacGuiver

FeXL said:


> I jes' luvs me a post that drips with sarcasm...
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the stones.


No they certainly don't. Like the school yard bully, they choose their victims carefully.


----------



## FeXL

Can't find a genuine crisis to pi$$ & moan about? Manufacture your own...

Former Black Student Group Leader Admits To Tweeting Anonymous Threats Against Black Students To Get Attention



> A former leader of a black student group has admitted tweeting anonymous threats against fellow black college students in New Jersey last fall.
> 
> Kayla McKelvey pleaded guilty Monday to creating a false public alarm. The former Kean University student faces a possible sentence of 90 days in jail plus restitution.
> 
> *Prosecutors said the 25-year-old McKelvey tweeted threats from a campus library because she wanted more people to attend a November 2015 rally on racial issues. She then returned to the rally to tell people about the threats.*


Related 1 (a nice little complilation):

11 Times The Left Pushed Anti-LGBT Hoaxes

Related 2 (further on the cake from above):

Two More 'Attacks' Proven to be Hoaxes Perpetrated by Social Justice Warrior 'Victims'



> _An Austin pastor who says the local Whole Foods flagship store sold him a cake with a homophobic slur written on it in icing is now suing the grocery chain for unspecified damages. Pastor Jordan Brown also said he wants Whole Foods to train employees to ensure something similar doesn’t happen again.​_


More:



> Well, the Whole Foods in question checked their security footage, and now they're the ones taking legal action:
> 
> _Austin-based Whole Foods Market said it is taking legal action against an Austin man who claims he purchased a cake from the retailer that included a slur against gay people.
> Whole Foods also released its security footage video from its North Lamar Boulevard flagship store that it says contradicts the man’s claims.
> 
> Whole Foods on Tuesday said it has investigated and said the man, Jordan Brown, made fraudulent claims and would take legal action.
> 
> “After a deeper investigation of Mr. Brown’s claim, we believe his accusations are fraudulent and we intend to take legal action against both Mr. Brown and his attorney,” the company said in the statement.​_


Finally:



> Sadly, leftists are in permanent "contentious victim" mode these days. Rather than taking an "If you see something, say something" approach, they've adopted an *"If you don't see anything, make something up" narcissistic mentality.*


M'bold.

Yep...


----------



## FeXL

Further on minimum wage hikes.

Get Out the Tissues Democrats, McDonalds Responds to Wage Hike!



> Liberals are insisting that privately-owned businesses be run the way that liberals insist upon, such as paying low-skilled workers a $15/hour minimum wage. McDonald’s, which is frequently in liberal crosshairs, has just responded to the idea of a minimum wage hike by imposing something that will surely make liberals cry.


More:



> _Andy Pudzer, CEO of Hardee’s and fellow fast food giant Carl’s Jr. said moving from people to technology is the future of the fast food sector.
> 
> He said the need to explore an “employee-free restaurant” is linked to higher minimum wage rates imposed by state and local governments. New York State and California are two of the largest states to recently embrace the drive for a $15 minimum wage.
> 
> “With government driving up the cost of labor, it’s driving down the number of jobs,” Pudzer said. “This is the problem with Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton and progressives who push very hard to raise the minimum wage. *Does it really help if Sally makes $3 more an hour if Suzie has no job?*”​_


M'bold.

Good question.

Related:

$15 Won’t Be The “Minimum” Wage, It Will Be The ONLY Wage



> In a recent Democratic presidential debate, former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Sen. Bernard Sanders outdid themselves by trying to prove who cares more about a $15/hr minimum wage.
> 
> Contrary to popular socialist belief, businesses, especially small ones, do not have a stockpile of cash to draw from if wages suddenly skyrocket. I worked for two small mom and pop businesses and learned very quickly of the sacrifices the owners had to make to keep themselves alive from month to month. Many small business owners actually reduce their own pay, or sometimes don’t pay themselves at all, just to meet their already depleted payroll.


----------



## Macfury

The problem is adults who believe that the minimum wage should allow them to live the life of a skilled employee. These minimum wage jobs should be for high school and college kids or seniors with time on their hands. They've ruined the youth job market by stealing these jobs from kids and then eliminating the jobs.


----------



## FeXL

On the Nanny-State.

CFS Winnipeg Investigates Mom For Letting Kids Play In Backyard



> A Winnipeg woman says she was reported to and investigated by Child and Family Services simply for letting her children play in her backyard.
> 
> Jacqui Kendrick, a stay-at-home mom, says a CFS worker showed up unexpectedly in early April, saying they had received a complaint about her children being unsupervised.
> 
> Kendrick has three children, ages two, five and 10, and says they often play in her fenced-in backyard after school.


Guess mom woulda had her butt tossed in jail. My siblings & I grew up on a half section of prairie. We frequently went "exploring", all over that mile by half mile chunk of land. Short grass prairie, crested wheat grass, brome and alfalfa fields, a free-flowing spring, wheat, barley & oat crops, barn, corrals, quonset, granaries, bunkhouse, out-buildings, one terribly interesting culvert, row upon row of caragana, spruce, elm, poplar trees, a 5 acre garden with all manner of fruit & vegetables, beef cattle, milk cows, horses, pigs, chickens, turkeys, cats, dogs, gophers, great horned owls, magpies, crows, Hungarian partridges, ring-necked pheasants, badgers, howly dogs (coyotes), quill pigs, mule & whitetail deer. We knew which barbwire fences we could cross & which ones we couldn't. Driving the tractors from the age of 10, driving a pickup truck from the age of 12, running the combine & driving the grain truck from the age of 14.

And, somehow, from the age of six on I managed to negotiate that wonderful maze without the help of CFS or a chaperone. Along with millions of other kids on family farms...


----------



## FeXL

Let me preface this by saying that I'm not a huge fan of Bear Grylls. I find his in-your-face style a bit abrasive compared to say, Les Stroud. That said, there is no doubt he is very masculine.

He’s Being Rugged, And We Can’t Have That



> In the pages of the _Guardian_, masculinity is once again being piously disdained. This time by Mr Grayson Perry, a part-time transvestite and maker of unattractive pottery:
> 
> _The Turner prize-winning artist has turned his sights on the survivalist [Bear Grylls] and his exceptionally rugged version of masculinity, arguing that it isn’t fit for the 21st century. “He celebrates a masculinity that is useless,” Perry said… Perry said that the masculine ideal presented by shows such as_ The Island, _in which Grylls is currently putting a third group of hapless contestants through survivalist hell, is making it harder for men to successfully negotiate modern life. “Men might be good at taking the risk of stabbing someone or driving a car very fast, but when it comes to opening up, men are useless,” Perry told the_ Radio Times _in an interview to promote his new series,_ All Man​
> And then, because we haven’t had one in a while, a classic _Guardian_ sentence:
> 
> _“Masculinity is a decorative feature that is essentially counter-productive.”_​


Well, you heard it here, folks. If you portray any manly traits, you've just become window dressing...

<snerk>


----------



## FeXL

Further on manufactured racist crises...

Black students connected in SU racist drawing



> The students identified as the people behind a recent racist drawing found at Salisbury University's library are black, school officials confirmed Tuesday.
> 
> The image, found April 10 on a whiteboard in Blackwell Library, showed a stick figure being hung and labeled with a racial slur. Underneath was the hashtag “#whitepower.”
> 
> The university confirmed Tuesday, April 26, the students involved in the incident were black, spokesman Richard Culver wrote in an email. *The university would not provide names of the students*, citing the federal Family Educational Rights and Privacy Act.


M'bold.

Of course not. Can't have the little Snowflakes found out...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that shiny socialist progressive jewel, Venezuela, doing?

Bedtime for Democracy in Venezuela?



> Leftist dictators like Nicolas Maduro of Venezuela like to bandy about how they are _democratically elected_ and that therefor anything they do must be legitimate, and any opposition is illegitimate… until the people turn against them.
> 
> Last year, the opposition won an overwhelming victory, capturing a super-majority in the Venezuelan Assembly. Unsurprisingly, Maduro had already packed the Venezuelan Supreme Court and other such bodies like the top commanders in the Venezuelan armed forces with faithful minions.
> 
> Now, he is threatening to lead a “revolution” should the Assembly be successful in removing Maduro from power.


Yep. As always, rules are for the little people...

Related:

I don't know why the people would be disgruntled! After all, the fridges are still on 20 hours a day..

Fridges go off as Venezuela power-rationing hits



> Fridges zapped off in kitchens across Venezuela as the government turned off the electricity supply to help ease a power shortage that is worsening the country's economic crisis.
> 
> It is the latest drastic measure by the government in a crisis that already has Venezuelans queuing for hours to buy scarce supplies in shops.
> 
> The government imposed a four-hour blackout in eight states starting Monday and said the measure will last 40 days.


Anybody else feel the Bern?

Related, two:

The Suicide of Venezuela



> Tonight there are no lights. Like the New York City of Ayn Rand’s “Atlas Shrugged”, the eyes of the country were plucked out to feed the starving beggars in abandoned occupied buildings which were once luxury apartments. They blame the weather – the government does – like the tribal shamans of old who made sacrifices to the gods in the hopes of an intervention. There is no food either; they tell the people to hold on, to raise chickens on the terraces of their once-glamorous apartments. There is no water – and they give lessons on state TV of how to wash with a cup of water. The money is worthless; people now pay with potatoes, if they can find them. Doctors operate using the light of their smart phones; when there is power enough to charge them. Without anesthesia, of course – or antibiotics, like the days before the advent of modern medicine. The phone service has been cut – soon the internet will go and an all-pervading darkness will fall over a feral land.


Yep.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Hey, how's that shiny socialist progressive jewel, Venezuela, doing?
> 
> Bedtime for Democracy in Venezuela?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. As always, rules are for the little people...
> 
> Related:
> 
> I don't know why the people would be disgruntled! After all, the fridges are still on 20 hours a day..
> 
> Fridges go off as Venezuela power-rationing hits
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else feel the Bern?
> 
> Related, two:
> 
> The Suicide of Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.


A two day work week??????? :love2: It's a worker's paradise come true. The only better job would be a Canadian senator. :lmao:

Venezuela orders 2-day work week to save electricity - Apr. 27, 2016


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> A two day work week??????? :love2: It's a worker's paradise come true. The only better job would be a Canadian senator. :lmao:


Thing is, a Canadian Senator gets paid for a whole year, working or not. Venezuelans will be fortunate to get paid at all and, once they do, there's nothing for them to purchase anyway...


----------



## FeXL

Ruling in favour of germaphobe hard to stomach



> There is enough real discrimination in this province to address — so why is Ontario’s human rights tribunal wasting its time and our tax dollars on salving the hurt feelings of the too easily offended?
> 
> The latest? A germaphobe has just been awarded $12,000 because, among other things, his local Baton Rouge restaurant put lemon in his water.


More:



> What a mockery this newfangled declaration of “human rights” makes of those who face real discrimination.


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

Defund. The. UN.

Moral Turpitude in Turtle Bay



> Last month, the *United Nations condemned only one country in the world for violating women’s rights.* Singling out Israel with specious accusations of harming Palestinian women is a popular annual ritual in Turtle Bay — *scapegoating democratic Israel while willfully ignoring the many states with actual, well-known egregious policies toward women.* Just because the UN repeats this accusation every year does not make it true. *The hypocrisy and institutional bias are mind-boggling.*


M'bold.

Stunning...


----------



## FeXL

Good.

The Citadel Rejects Muslim Student’s Request To Wear Hijab



> The Citadel is rejecting a potential female Muslim student’s request that she be permitted to wear the hijab if she decides to enroll in the military school.
> 
> “The standardization of cadets in apparel, overall appearance, actions and privileges is essential to the learning goals and objectives of the college,” said Citadel president Lt. Gen. John Rosa, as reported by Fox Carolina. “This process reflects an initial relinquishing of self during which cadets learn the value of teamwork to function as a single unit.”


Further, from a recent grad of the Citadel:



> “*Equality means the same set of rules for everyone. Not different rules for different people*,” he continued. “It means accepting everyone, and giving them the same tools to succeed as the rest. The inwardly self-contradictory arguments of the Left disagree with this mindset and I truly believe that if those arguments continue to prevail, this country will no longer be what it once was…”


M'bold.

Yep...


----------



## FeXL

Dig this.

Regina police have issued a nation wide warrant for a suspect involved in a nightclub shooting.

Canada-wide warrant issued for Regina man wanted in nightclub shooting investigation



> On April 29, a 22-year-old man and a 35-year-old man were shot at the Pump Roadhouse on the 600 block of Victoria Avenue East. Both victims were treated in the hospital for gunshot wounds.
> 
> Omar Abdi Hakim Haji-Hussein, 30, has been charged with attempted murder. He is described as 30 years old, non-Caucasian, brown skinned, 6’2″, weighing about 250 pounds. Haji-Hussein also has black hair and brown eyes.


Fine. What's he look like?



> *Police are not releasing a photo of the suspect.*


M'bold.

I got nuttin'...


----------



## heavyall

FeXL said:


> The Citadel Rejects Muslim Student’s Request To Wear Hijab
> 
> Yep...


Yep indeed. That's a statement that needs to be made more often in far more settings. We could use a huge dose of that in many places in Canada.



> *Equality means the same set of rules for everyone. Not different rules for different people. It means accepting everyone, and giving them the same tools to succeed as the rest. *


----------



## FeXL

heavyall said:


> Yep indeed. That's a statement that needs to be made more often in far more settings. We could use a huge dose of that in many places in Canada.


Exactly. And, I'd argue not just in Canada.

They don't want to accept my way of life but I'm just s'pose to accept theirs?


----------



## FeXL

This is what academia is publishing these days...

Fighting Capitalism With Hobo Pederasty

(in sum)



> Perhaps the most bat-s**t insane thing she claims is that the creation of hobos by Capitalism was all part of a plot to deal with… erectile dysfunction:
> 
> _“Medical science, then, produced the bourgeois male as the only body capable of suffering from the nervousness that accompanied life in the fast-paced city and the only subject capable of the will-power and reason to overcome the disorder.
> 
> “…
> 
> “Preoccupied with the loss of bourgeois sperm and middle-class reproductive capacities, medical researchers aided in not only transforming sperm into a commodity fetish, but in producing a system of normality that connected proper procreative sexual practice to masculinity, masculinity to proper labor practice, and perpetual labor to sanctioned sexual practices.”​_
> So, Capitalists created hobos as a means of dealing with their erectile disfunction, but were then assailed by those same hobos who fought to smash the eeevil Capitalists by raping little boys.


Got it...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury posted about this on another thread. I wanted to extrapolate.

Former FaceBook Employees: We Routinely Suppressed/Buried Conservative-Tilting News



> _Now, here’s the deal. There’s actually a whole lot more going on behind the scenes than I can tell you right now. Yes, there’ve been myriad things going on with Facebook for a very, very long time now.​_


Former Facebook Workers: We Routinely Suppressed Conservative News



> Facebook workers routinely suppressed news stories of interest to conservative readers from the social network’s influential “trending” news section, according to a former journalist who worked on the project. This individual says that workers prevented stories about the right-wing CPAC gathering, Mitt Romney, Rand Paul, and other conservative topics from appearing in the highly-influential section, even though they were organically trending among the site’s users.


Facebook denies censoring conservative news



> Breitbart News editor in chief Alex Marlow told the Guardian the Gizmodo report confirmed "what conservatives have long suspected: Facebook’s trending news artificially mutes conservatives and amplifies progressives." The Drudge Report ran a photograph of Facebook COO Sheryl Sandberg: "Not Leaning In ... Leaning Left!"


However, controlling the narrative is not just a feature of FB.

Why is Google Censoring Search Terms to Hide Elizabeth Warren's Past Scandals?



> Reddit user Chief_Ballout discovered yesterday the popular search term "Elizabeth Warren Native American" is no longer being Auto-Completed during a Google search.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is not the only term being censored, multiple search terms referencing her phony minority status claims as well as her plagiarism scandal have been purged.


Related:

The internet’s war on free speech



> Facebook is now effectively the biggest public square in history; if we don’t have free speech there, we have a problem. Moreover, Facebook and Twitter’s move towards censoriousness isn’t simply a case of private companies doing their own thing. State bodies are pressuring internet giants to restrict free expression. From the Culture Select Committee’s grilling of Twitter bosses in 2013 over their failure to tackle ‘trolls’ to Merkel’s pressure on Zuckerberg, we’re witnessing attempts by the state to outsource censorship to private companies.
> 
> Consider the right to be forgotten. Endorsed by the European Court of Justice two years ago, this ‘right’ allows people to call on Google to remove from its search results links to old news reports about themselves that they find embarrassing. In the first year, there were 218,320 requests for links to be removed; 101,461 were granted. That’s 101,461 pieces of information you’ll never find if Google is your main means of perusing the past. One of the great liberties of cyberspace — the freedom to rummage through the events and ideas of yesterday — has been pummelled.


More:



> What’s with this Stalin-like invasion of the realm of speech? When the Chinese erected their Great Firewall online in 1997, Europeans scoffed. The internet was unpoliceable, they said; the wall would fall. Instead, we’re copying the Chinese approach.


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's check on that shiny bastion of Progressivism, Venezuela!

How do you like your el gato?

Dystopia: Venezuelans Are Now Killing Cats, Dogs, and Birds For Food Because Socialism Can't Provide



> _Ramón Muchacho, Mayor of Chacao in Caracas, said the streets of the capital of Venezuela are filled with people killing animals for food.
> 
> Through Twitter, Muchacho reported that in Venezuela, it is a “painful reality” that people “hunt cats, dogs and pigeons” to ease their hunger.​_


But, hey, they still got the cheapest gas in the world!


----------



## Macfury

Bernie's virtually identical social and economic policies would have Americans hunting squirrels for food... but with dignity.



FeXL said:


> Hey, let's check on that shiny bastion of Progressivism, Venezuela!
> 
> How do you like your el gato?
> 
> Dystopia: Venezuelans Are Now Killing Cats, Dogs, and Birds For Food Because Socialism Can't Provide
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey, they still got the cheapest gas in the world!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Bernie's virtually identical social and economic policies would have Americans hunting squirrels for food... but with dignity.


Coming back from Montana over the weekend, there was a big, fat, road-killed one in Missoula. Looked pretty fresh...


----------



## FeXL

So, further on Citadel's refusal to make allowances for a Muslim hijab.

Muslim family considers suit against Citadel over headscarf



> The Citadel military college, known for its buttoned-up uniforms and strict discipline, decided Tuesday that a newly accepted female student cannot wear a traditional Muslim headscarf if she enrolls in the fall.
> 
> The decision disappointed the student, according to a family spokesman who said they are considering legal options because they believe "it's the same issue faced by African-Americans and women in this situation." The school didn't immediately embrace the first African-American cadets during the 1960s and fought the enrollment of women in the 1990s before relenting.


But it's not the same thing. Adding blacks & females to the population didn't change how they dressed. Plain & simple. 

More:



> "*Uniformity* is the cornerstone of this four-year leader development model. *The standardization of cadets in apparel, overall appearance, actions and privileges is essential to the learning goals and objectives of the college,*" Citadel President retired Lt. Gen John Rosa said in a statement.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on that shiny bastion of Progressivism, Bernezuela! Or, what happens when you combine socialism, unions & a shortage of bum wipe...

Venezuela Is Falling Apart



> Toilet-paper theft may sound like a farce, but it’s a serious matter for the entrepreneur: Failing to stock the restrooms puts him in violation of his agreement with the union, and that puts his factory at risk of a prolonged strike, which in turn could lead to its being seized by the socialist government under the increasingly unpopular President Nicolas Maduro. So the entrepreneur turned to the black market, where he found an apparent solution: a supplier able to deliver, all at once, enough TP to last a few months. (We’re not naming the entrepreneur lest the government retaliate against him.) The price was steep but he had no other option—his company was at risk.
> 
> But the problem wasn’t solved.
> 
> No sooner had the TP delivery reached the factory than the secret police swept in. *Seizing the toilet paper, they claimed they had busted a major hoarding operation, part of a U.S.-backed “economic war” the Maduro government holds responsible for creating Venezuela’s shortages in the first place.* The entrepreneur and three of his top managers faced criminal prosecution and possible jail time.
> 
> All of this over toilet paper.


M'bold.

Leftist Denial. Not just a river in Egypt anymore...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk about the fallout from $15/hr minimum wages some more!

Wendy’s Latest 6,000 Store Move Exposes a Damning Truth About the REAL Minimum Wage



> While the minimum wage issue has been framed as one of fairness to people working in low skilled jobs, as Carl’s Jr. CEO Andy Puzder told talk host Hugh Hewitt recently, there comes a point where they price themselves out of a job:
> 
> _“For example, Apple did $39.5 billion in business last year, and only has 97,000 employees. So they made about $407,000 dollars per employee, which gives you a lot of latitude to increase wages, if you want to do so.
> 
> In the retail segment, if you take all 22 retailers on the Fortune 500 and add them together, they did about $34 billion in business last year, and … made about $6,300 dollars per employee.
> 
> *Now if you give a minimum wage employee an increase to $12 dollars an hour, rather than making $6,300 dollars an hour on employees, you lose about $1,100. If you give them a raise to $15 dollars, you lose about $6,000 dollars per employee.*”​_
> Which is why *Wendy’s just announced it’s going exclusively to a computerized kiosk ordering system at all 6,000 restaurants later this year*


M'bold.

That's why. Welcome to the unemployment line, boyz n' girls. Hope you enjoyed the raise while the job lasted...


----------



## Macfury

Unemployment... with dignity!



FeXL said:


> Hey, let's talk about the fallout from $15/hr minimum wages some more!
> 
> Wendy’s Latest 6,000 Store Move Exposes a Damning Truth About the REAL Minimum Wage
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> That's why. Welcome to the unemployment line, boyz n' girls. Hope you enjoyed the raise while the job lasted...


----------



## FeXL

macfury said:


> unemployment... With dignity!


Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

So, if you have no desire to have your young daughters sharing the washroom with men, you get your federal funding shut off.

Loretta Lynch to NC: Let men use women’s restrooms or we’ll withhold funds for public safety, UNC



> Attorney General Loretta Lynch is now demanding that North Carolina let men use women’s restrooms, claiming that failure to do so somehow violates federal civil rights laws.
> 
> In a statement delivered Monday, she announced a federal civil rights lawsuit over the matter and further threatened to withhold certain federal funds from the state.


So, bathrooms, now. What's next? Dorms? Don't laugh...

Federal court ruling: Get ready for a 'transgender' roommate, college co-eds!



> Don't think this is coming? Even after everything else we've seen? Then you're in denial, and the federal courts are already inching toward making this a legal standard. A recent ruling by a federal appelate court held that any university that receives federal funding (that's just about all of them, friends) must adhere to the Obama Administration's reading of Title IX, which is that "transgenders" must be treated as the gender they claim to be in all areas of university life.
> 
> Including housing:
> 
> _Pushing the transgender agenda through the entire alphabet of the federal bureaucracy has been a high priority for the administration in President Obama’s second term. So it was that in January 2015 an obscure functionary named James A. Ferg-Cadima, in his temporary capacity as acting deputy assistant secretary at the Department of Education, signed his name to a letter and sent that letter to G.G. (and to various transgender activists). In his letter, Ferg-Cadima made two cursory legal claims on behalf of the department. First, he declared that Title IX’s ban on discrimination on the basis of sex includes a ban on discrimination on the basis of gender identity. Second, he asserted that schools that provide “sex-segregated restrooms, locker rooms, shower facilities, housing, athletic teams, and single-sex classes” must “treat transgender students consistent with their gender identity.”
> 
> Ponder for a moment some examples of what Ferg-Cadima’s second claim means for schools that receive federal funding. A young man who says his gender identity is female must be offered a college dormitory room with roommates who are women (irrespective of the wishes of those roommates). An athlete who is biologically male in all respects must be allowed to compete for a position on a women’s sports team if he identifies himself as female. A first-grade girl who thinks she’s a boy can use the boys’ bathroom. And, yes, high-school boys who say they’re transgender girls may use the girls’ locker rooms and showers on the same terms, and at the same time, as the girls do — and vice versa, of course, for girls who say they’re transgender boys. _​


----------



## FeXL

And, we have Progressive keepers of the law.

Attack victim claims police told her to dye hair



> She said: "At first I was scared, but now I'm more angry than anything. After the attack they told me that women shouldn't be alone on the streets after 8pm. And they also gave me other advice, *telling me I should dye my hair dark and also not dress in such a provocative way.* Indirectly that means I was partly to blame for what happened to me. That is a massive insult."


M'bold.

However, she appears to have figgered out the system:



> Asked what she would say if she saw the men that attacked again, she replied: "Nothing, I would simply spray pepper-spray in their faces."


Atta girl!!!


----------



## FeXL

Venezuela update: When Progressivism is in denial.

Venezuelan government seizes control of factories as country risks economic 'explosion'



> Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has threatened to seize factories that have ceased production and arrest their owners after extending emergency powers amid the country’s massive economic crisis.
> 
> Mr Maduro made his remarks Saturday, ordering “all actions to recover the production apparatus, which is being paralysed by the bourgeoisie.” He added that factory owners “sabotage the country” by halting production at their plants.


Yep. It's all the fault of the factories, not the Progressive gov't...

Related:

Venezuela crisis: Maduro threatens seizure of closed factories



> On Friday, he introduced a new, nationwide state of emergency.
> 
> Opposition protesters have been rallying in Caracas to push for a recall vote to eject him from power.
> 
> *Mr Maduro said the state of emergency was needed to combat foreign aggression, which he blamed for Venezuela's problems.*


M'bold.

Typical...

Related, too:

Venezuela seizing factories, arresting owners



> Socialist Venezuela is so bankrupt that it is unable to import key commodities and unable to supply electricity to factories, so scapegoats have become necessary. *The situation became critical when the country’s largest beer producer, Polar, halted production a couple of weeks ago because it was unable to import barley, owing to Venezuela’s lack of foreign exchange.* Venezuelans are among the world’s heaviest consumer of beer, and with the summer coming upon them, the lack of the cooling beverage became intolerable to the “masses” that are supposed to support the government on Nicholas Maduro.


M'bold.

Enough to start a revolt...


----------



## FeXL

Interesting read.

The Myth Of Progress



> President Obama is fond of using the phrase “the arc of the moral universe,” a line derived from Martin Luther King Jr’s longer quote, “The arc of the moral universe is long but it bends toward justice.”
> 
> King, in fact, lifted the often-used sentence from earlier Christian ministers. They, in turn, apparently borrowed the optimistic adage from its originator, Theodore Parker, a mid-nineteenth-century transcendentalist preacher. Obama also frequently favors sayings such as “the right side of history” and “the wrong side of history,” even though these Marxist nuggets refer to the supposed inevitable and morally overdue triumph of statism. Another favored presidential expression is “settled science,” as if natural inquiry always meets the end of history and becomes frozen in amber.
> 
> *There is an underlying theme in these expressions of President Obama: predetermination. When expressing and implementing his views on government services, taxes, social awareness, racial relations and diversity, gay marriage, foreign policy, or global warming, the president often seeks refuge in the notion that cosmic forces both agree with him and are unimpeachable. As a consequence, further debate is futile. Sophisticates understand that finality; rubes do not.*


M'bold.

Well, as a rube, I can safely say that sophisticates have severe cranio-rectal inversion...


----------



## Macfury

Economic collapse... with dignity. Feel the Bern!

QUOTE=FeXL;2229417]Venezuela update: When Progressivism is in denial.

Venezuelan government seizes control of factories as country risks economic 'explosion'



Yep. It's all the fault of the factories, not the Progressive gov't...

Related:

Venezuela crisis: Maduro threatens seizure of closed factories



M'bold.

Typical...

Related, too:

Venezuela seizing factories, arresting owners



M'bold.

Enough to start a revolt...[/QUOTE]


----------



## MacGuiver

FeXL said:


> So, if you have no desire to have your young daughters sharing the washroom with men, you get your federal funding shut off.
> 
> Loretta Lynch to NC: Let men use women’s restrooms or we’ll withhold funds for public safety, UNC
> 
> 
> 
> So, bathrooms, now. What's next? Dorms? Don't laugh...
> 
> Federal court ruling: Get ready for a 'transgender' roommate, college co-eds!


The more insanity I read the more I'm convinced progressives are nut jobs these days and they can't even think straight. Its like they're all taking crazy pills. They're so confused about very basic facts that I fear for future generations indoctrinated by these folk in our school systems. Men are women, women are men, up is down and left is right. Good is evil and evil is good. Watched a good video today where a guy asked university kids about gender. The mental gymnastics he put them through to maintain leftist dogma was hilarious but frightening at the same time. It was a real life version of "The Emperor's New Clothes".

Further to this article, the first time some woman or child is victimized by some guy in a ladies room they should have every right to sue the hell out of the government that forced this nonsense.


----------



## Macfury

MacGuiver said:


> The more insanity I read the more I'm convinced progressives are nut jobs these days and they can't even think straight. Its like they're all taking crazy pills. They're so confused about very basic facts that I fear for future generations indoctrinated by these folk in our school systems. Men are women, women are men, up is down and left is right. Good is evil and evil is good. Watched a good video today where a guy asked university kids about gender. The mental gymnastics he put them through to maintain leftist dogma was hilarious but frightening at the same time. It was a real life version of "The Emperor's New Clothes".


I suspect we're simply on the road to cultural collapse.


----------



## FeXL

MacGuiver said:


> Further to this article, the first time some woman or child is victimized by some guy in a ladies room they should have every right to sue the hell out of the government that forced this nonsense.


Thanks, Obama: Man chokes 8-year-old girl in restroom



> Liberals, including King Obama, think there’s nothing wrong with letting men in restrooms with little girls. They’ve even ordered every school in the country to let males who think they’re females use bathroom facilities set aside for women. Now comes news that an 8-year-old girl was choked until she passed out by a man in the ladies room of a Chicago restaurant.
> 
> ABC Chicago reported:
> 
> _A man is accused of choking an 8-year-old girl until she passed out in the bathroom of a restaurant in Chicago’s South Loop.
> 
> The girl was with her mother at the Jason’s Deli in the 1200-block of South Canal Street on Saturday, police said. The girl and her mother were inside the restroom separated by stalls around 1:15 p.m.
> 
> Police say 33-year-old Reese Hartstirn walked in and targeted the girl, choking her and trying to lock her in a stall. The mother heard her daughter scream and grabbed her._​


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Thanks, Obama: Man chokes 8-year-old girl in restroom


I hope this unfortunate and confused individual wasn't traumatized by the experience.


----------



## FeXL

Burlington College Feels The Bern



> I’m spending the summer in beautiful Burlington, Vermont – *where Bernie started his political career and where his wife just bankrupted Burlington College* – and walked away with $200,000.


M'bold.

I'm going to assume they went TU with _dignity_, however...


----------



## FeXL

Maybe Maduro can brew beer with all that money he printed before the presses shut down due to lack of electricity.

'Make beer or I will put you in prison': Venezuela's president orders brewery to begin operating again as he declares state of emergency



> Venezuela's president ordered the country's main beer producer to reopen its breweries or risk being jailed for 'sabotaging the country'.
> 
> Food and beverage company Empresas Polar, which supplies 80 per cent of beer drunk in Venezuela, shut down its last operating plant in April.
> 
> In response. President Nicolas Maduro has now threatened to take over idle factories, saying that business owners who 'sabotage the country' by halting production, risk being 'put in handcuffs.'
> 
> Speaking to supporters in the capital, Caracas, the president ordered 'all actions to recover the production apparatus, which is being paralyzed by the bourgeoisie.'
> 
> *Empresas Polar has shut down beer production completely as of last month, saying government mismanagement meant it was no longer able to import barley.*


M'bold.

While I understand the problems a shortage of beer can produce  , forcing a business to produce product is past Progressivism & well into dictatorship territory.

Or, is that merely the next step...


----------



## FeXL

Further on FB censorship.

Media Ignoring a MAJOR Part of the Facebook Scandal



> The liberal media are all over one part of the Facebook scandal story - and ignoring another. Generally, media have covered the accusations that the social media site is censoring conservative news and sources from their trending news feed. Coincidentally, this is also the part of the Facebook story affecting the media.
> 
> Potentially a bigger scandal (because it affects more people) is the accusation that Facebook censors individual member pages, blogs, smaller media outlets, and discussion groups reflecting a conservative point of view. Sometimes, the sites are shut down, sometimes they are simply threatened into silence.


More:



> Starnes' interest in Facebook censorship may stem from the time he was placed in the Facebook penitentiary. *You may want to make sure there are no kids in the room before you go on because the Fox News host's "horrible" violation was a post mentioning four offensive subjects in the same paragraph. The proper nouns were: Paula Deen, Chick-fil-A, the NRA and Jesus Christ.*
> 
> _"I'm about as politically incorrect as you can get. I'm wearing an NRA ball cap, eating a Chick-fil-A sandwich, reading a Paula Deen cookbook and sipping a 20-ounce sweet tea while sitting in my Cracker Barrel rocking chair with the Gaither Vocal Band singing 'Jesus Saves' on the stereo and a Gideon's Bible in my pocket. Yes sir, I'm politically incorrect and happy as a June bug."_​
> Mr. Starnes says he received a message from the Facebook police that said:
> 
> _"We removed this from Facebook because it violates our Community Standards," Facebook wrote me. "So you're temporarily blocked from using this feature."_​


M'bold.

Brutal. I can why FB was offended...


----------



## FeXL

They're coming after your red meat...

Swedish Govt Spends Millions Telling Citizens To Eat Insect “Meat” To End Climate Change



> Vinnova, the Swedish government agency that distributes money for research and development, is spending some 2.7 billion kronor ($261 million) to replace conventional meat with ‘climate-friendly’ insect ‘meat’ and other strange alternatives.
> 
> Yum…


Just wondering where you find the ribs in a mealworm...

More:



> _And if you think it’s just those liberal Europeans who are planning to restrict the consumption of beef, think again, says Patrick Wood, a U.S. economist and expert on global governance who authored the book “Technocracy Rising: The Trojan Horse of Global Transformation.”
> 
> *Wood says the attack on meat is global and – like many of the ideas that get made into policies by the White House, Congress and state legislatures – they originate at the United Nations and its agenda for “sustainability.”*_​


M'bold.

Screw the UN!


----------



## Macfury

Local place started offering a "grasshopper pie" made with real crickets. I think the product stopped being offered by the end of the month.



FeXL said:


> They're coming after your red meat...
> 
> Swedish Govt Spends Millions Telling Citizens To Eat Insect “Meat” To End Climate Change
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering where you find the ribs in a mealworm...
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> Screw the UN!


----------



## FeXL

Thought I'd posted about this somewhere but can't find it.

At any rate, a pastor accused a Whole Foods outlet in Austin, TX of putting a homophobic slur on a cake he purchased from them. Publicity, threatened lawsuits, hue & cry from the left, etc.

However, it never really happened...

Another hate-crime hoax gets iced



> Once again, the value of relatively inexpensive point-of-sale video systems has been demonstrated — this time in the hate-crime-hoax category. A pastor at an Austin, Texas church that proclaims itself an LGBT-welcoming congregation accused a Whole Foods bakery of decorating a cake with a homophobic slur, launching a lawsuit and creating a media stir complete with pictures of the cake itself. But when Whole Foods announced that it had video of the transaction and planned legal steps of its own against The Church of the Open Doors, suddenly Pastor Jordan Brown started backing away … at light speed


Once again, what kind of sack of $h!t has to manufacture a crisis in order to draw attention? There aren't enough genuine issues to focus on in the world today?

Apparently Whole Foods has withdrawn it's countersuit. They should sue his lying ass off...


----------



## MacGuiver

The Progressives next social justice project. They're already chumming the waters.


“I’m not a monster”: A pedophile on attraction, love and a life of loneliness - Salon.com


----------



## Macfury

Yep. They've been really working the progressive/pedophile axis in the UK over the last few years.

Can't have pedophelia looking like a negative behaviour when the Clintons have been in bed (so to speak) with noted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein.



MacGuiver said:


> The Progressives next social justice project. They're already chumming the waters.
> 
> 
> “I’m not a monster”: A pedophile on attraction, love and a life of loneliness - Salon.com


----------



## FeXL

Further on your bathroom du jour.

Schools reject Obama transgender decree: ‘Straight into the paper shredder’



> The Obama administration is issuing a decree today on transgender bathrooms in federally funded schools that demands officials allow transgender students to use whatever facilities they choose.


More:



> The blowback has been immediate, and fierce.
> 
> “I got news for President Barack Obama,” Texas’ Port Neches-Groves Superintendent Rodney Canvass told 12News. “He ain’t my president and he can’t tell me what to do. The letter is going straight into the paper shredder.”
> 
> “I have 5 daughters and I have 2,500 girls in my protection. Their moms and dads expect me to protect them. And that is what I am going to do,” he continued. “Now I don’t want them bullied … but there are accommodations that can be made short of this. He is destroying the very fiber of this country. He is not a leader. He is a failure.”


Related:

Sex and State Power — What’s Behind Obama’s Transgender Push



> The Obama administration has announced that from this day forward, all public schools in America must let children choose their bathroom and locker room based upon a child’s feelings about his or her gender on any given day. This means that, if a male sexual predator (or simply a sexually curious boy) feels that today is a good day to be a girl and watch the girls’ volleyball team strip off in the bathroom, that is his right and the school is obligated to comply


More:

The Fact-Free Universe of Transgender Activism



> In the “Dear Colleague” letter that was jointly issued by the U.S. Department of Education and the U.S. Department of Justice, it is clearly stated that asking for evidence of transgendered status is not permitted:
> 
> _The Departments interpret Title IX to require that when a student or the student’s parent or guardian, as appropriate, notifies the school administration that the student will assert a gender identity that differs from previous representations or records, the school will begin treating the student consistent with the student’s gender identity. Under Title IX, there is no medical diagnosis or treatment requirement that students must meet as a prerequisite to being treated consistent with their gender identity._​
> The objection made by many people opposed to establishing a right of the transgendered to use the bathroom or shower of their choice is not so much about the occasional transgendered person using a facility. *It is that by making someone’s gender choice unquestionable, you are actually saying that anyone, at any time, can use the facilities of the other gender, and if challenged, can simply claim to be transgendered. So any middle aged man who wants to shower with the girls’ soccer team at the local community college will now have a federal right to do so. And if anyone asks him to leave, they will be violating his legal rights.* (Some have argued that social norms will keep people in line in bathrooms; but it seems hardly worth commenting on the uselessness of social norms when the underlying policy is meant to destroy social norms.)


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

One thing I haven't touched on yet is the stupidity regarding sports team names.

New poll finds 9 in 10 Native Americans aren’t offended by Redskins name



> Nine in 10 Native Americans say they are not offended by the Washington Redskins name, according to a new Washington Post poll that shows how few ordinary Indians have been persuaded by a national movement to change the football team’s moniker.


More:



> What makes those attitudes more striking: The general public appears to object more strongly to the name than Indians do.


<snort> As if the general public has ever been noteworthy in its objectivity...


----------



## FeXL

Further on men in girls changing rooms.

Charlotte Observer: Girls must overcome 'discomfort' at seeing male genitals in locker room



> A shocking editorial in the Charlotte Observer counseled young girls to get over the "discomfort" they feel at the sight of male genitalia when transgender facilities are allowed in North Carolina.


Related:

What the restroom war is really about



> One of the rare defeats progressives have suffered in the last couple of generations occurred in the 1970s, when the states refused to ratify the Equal Rights Amendment, due in some large measure to the belief that the ERA would abolish separate male and female toilet facilities.





> And so, in this great liberal Game of Drones, everything that provides an alternate identity must go. Christianity, regional identities like the South’s, the vanity of European history, traditional family with its rock-hard loyalties, scholarship and its “ability status,” pride in economic success in the private economy, until eventually even the idea that you have a conclusive and individual sexual identity established by nature is to be delegitimized and masculinity abolished – replaced by some determination of sex, or the lack of it, by some law or government regulation.
> 
> At which point the left-wing liberal world is finally made safe. Safe in the almost exact same fashion Middle Eastern harem keepers were safe once their male servants and guards were all castrated.


----------



## Macfury

> And so, in this great liberal Game of Drones, everything that provides an alternate identity must go. Christianity, regional identities like the South’s, the vanity of European history, traditional family with its rock-hard loyalties, scholarship and its “ability status,” pride in economic success in the private economy, until eventually even the idea that you have a conclusive and individual sexual identity established by nature is to be delegitimized and masculinity abolished – replaced by some determination of sex, or the lack of it, by some law or government regulation.


Yep. "Progressivism" is about abolishing all identity and ensuring that people understand that all rights are granted by the state. You can see the some of the "prog" preeners on EhMac thinking they're going to get ahead in that system through their special status. Har!


----------



## fjnmusic

Clearly you have no idea what either the term "progressive" or the term "anti-progressive" actually means. But it is fun to watch you rail against any progress in the universe, though certainly monotonous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

You certainly have a crazily inflated idea of "progressivism" as some sort of good thing Sadly, it has nothing to do with progress, except the incremental progression off government control over all our lives.



fjnmusic said:


> Clearly you have no idea what either the term "progressive" or the term "anti-progressive" actually means. But it is fun to watch you rail against any progress in the universe, though certainly monotonous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

This is the definition I'm working with. Where exactly do you get yours?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

How does that square with "progressives" advocating such ideas as eugenics? H.G. Wells and fellow travelers were model "progressives" and very much admired German and Italian fascists for their scientific model of social progress. Yes they were "experimental" and yes they reformed the "old."


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> How does that square with "progressives" advocating such ideas as eugenics? H.G. Wells and fellow travelers were model "progressives" and very much admired German and Italian fascists for their scientific model of social progress. Yes they were "experimental" and yes they reformed the "old."



It doesn't. You've cherry-picked your particular definition of "progressive," contrary to any common sense meaning of the term, and based all of your anti-progressive rhetoric based on your mistaken assumption. Your ignorance of the language should not have to put those of us who favor a progressive mindset in a defensive stance. There is more than one way to interpret things, Macfury.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> It doesn't. You've cherry-picked your particular definition of "progressive," contrary to any common sense meaning of the term, and based all of your anti-progressive rhetoric based on your mistaken assumption. Your ignorance of the language should not have to put those of us who favor a progressive mindset in a defensive stance. There is more than one way to interpret things, Macfury.



So when a car maker delivers a car with a bigger engine that goes faster--that's "progressivism?"


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> So when a car maker delivers a car with a bigger engine that goes faster--that's "progressivism?"



Well, if you equate automobile manufacturing with politics, then I suppose so. A better example might be extending human rights legislation to include transgender persons, or allowing terminally ill patients to opt for assisted suicide as an alternative to extreme pain and expensive palliative care.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Well, if you equate automobile manufacturing with politics, then I suppose so. A better example might be extending human rights legislation to include transgender persons, or allowing terminally ill patients to opt for assisted suicide as an alternative to extreme pain and expensive palliative care.


So essentially, all "progressivism" involves handing increased power to government agencies. As I thought.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> So essentially, all "progressivism" involves handing increased power to government agencies. As I thought.


I wouldn't know. I wasn't talking about Progressivism, the term you seem to be fixated on. There is a difference between the Progressivism as a movement and progressive as an adjective to describe a word view. But, please continue ranting and putting words in other people's mouths.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> I wouldn't know. I wasn't talking about Progressivism, the term you seem to be fixated on. There is a difference between the Progressivism as a movement and progressive as an adjective to describe a word view. But, please continue ranting and putting words in other people's mouths.


All your examples involve government legislation forcing people to do something, or limiting their choices.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> All your examples involve government legislation forcing people to do something, or limiting their choices.



Nope. All my examples promote a particular world view, one that encourages advancement and growth. That can come with or without government involvement. To advocate for social justice, for example, can be done in many ways. Sometimes awareness is the goal.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Nope. All my examples promote a particular world view, one that encourages advancement and growth. That can come with or without government involvement. To advocate for social justice, for example, can be done in many ways. Sometimes awareness is the goal.



Your ideas ALL come with government involvement. This is why you are an old-style "progressive." "Progress" with an iron fist.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Your ideas ALL come with government involvement. This is why you are an old-style "progressive." "Progress" with an iron fist.



*yawn*


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> *yawn*


fjn, you have a reputation for simply withdrawing when you can't make your point successfully. Have a nice nap, buddy!


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> A better example might be extending human rights legislation to include transgender persons, or allowing terminally ill patients to opt for assisted suicide as an alternative to extreme pain and expensive palliative care.


So progressivism can be defined as the act of doing incredibly stupid things.

Thanks, but I think we already knew that.


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> So progressivism can be defined as the act of doing incredibly stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I think we already knew that.



Stupid is as stupid does. Best watch who yer callin' stupid, neighbor.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Stupid is as stupid does. Best watch who yer callin' stupid, neighbor.


Progressive policy is stupid. It's your choice to subscribe to it or not.


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> Progressive policy is stupid. It's your choice to subscribe to it or not.



So I take it you're not a big fan of Canadian Health Care. That's a progressive policy. So is Education. So are roads. So are firefighters and police. Anything paid for by taxes is essentially the progressive side of government.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> So I take it you're not a big fan of Canadian Health Care. That's a progressive policy. So is Education. So are roads. So are firefighters and police. Anything paid for by taxes is essentially the progressive side of government.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> Progressive policy is stupid. It's your choice to subscribe to it or not.


How about if being anti-progressive is "stupid" and it is one's choice to "subscribe or not"? This is turning into a back and forth argument with no end in sight. Some feel certain things are progressive while others feel that these same things are anti-progressive. Why not just agree to disagree? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> So I take it you're not a big fan of Canadian Health Care. That's a progressive policy. So is Education. So are roads. So are firefighters and police. Anything paid for by taxes is essentially the progressive side of government.


Again, this is simply a logical fallacy on your part. You're just making a list of things _you_ personally like and then declaring them "progressive." Like going to a restaurant and saying that the steak and potatoes are "progressive" but the prunes aren't-even though they were made by the same chef.

So eugenics, the seal hunt, residential schools and the war in Afghanistan are also "progressive" policies--they were paid for by taxes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Again, this is simply a logical fallacy on your part. You're just making a list of things _you_ personally like and then declaring them "progressive." Like going to a restaurant and saying that the steak and potatoes are "progressive" but the prunes aren't-even though they were made by the same chef.
> 
> So eugenics, the seal hunt, residential schools and the war in Afghanistan are also "progressive" policies--they were paid for by taxes.


You seem to attach the word "progressive" on certain things that are clearly not meant to be "progressive". As Alfred Korzybski once wrote "the map is not the territory" and "the word is not the thing". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> How about if being anti-progressive is "stupid" and it is one's choice to "subscribe or not"? This is turning into a back and forth argument with no end in sight. Some feel certain things are progressive while others feel that these same things are anti-progressive. Why not just agree to disagree? Paix, mon ami.



:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## heavyall

Dr.G. said:


> How about if being anti-progressive is "stupid" and it is one's choice to "subscribe or not"? This is turning into a back and forth argument with no end in sight. Some feel certain things are progressive while others feel that these same things are anti-progressive. Why not just agree to disagree? Paix, mon ami.


Opposing progressive policies is intelligent and prudent. Pursuing increasingly progressive polices requires a decided lack of intelligence and recklessness.


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> Opposing progressive policies is intelligent and prudent. Pursuing increasingly progressive polices requires a decided lack of intelligence and recklessness.


Actually, I say that opposing anti-progressive policies is "intelligent and prudent" and that to pursue increasingly anti-progressive polices "requires a decided lack of intelligence and recklessness." Guess we are back to "East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet". 

"But there is neither East nor West, Border, nor Breed, nor Birth, 
When two strong men stand face to face, tho’ they come from the ends of the earth!"

Paix, mon ami, and respects to Rudyard Kipling.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, I say that opposing anti-progressive policies is "intelligent and prudent" and that to pursue increasingly anti-progressive polices "requires a decided lack of intelligence and recklessness." Guess we are back to "East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet".
> 
> 
> 
> "But there is neither East nor West, Border, nor Breed, nor Birth,
> 
> When two strong men stand face to face, tho’ they come from the ends of the earth!"
> 
> 
> 
> Paix, mon ami, and respects to Rudyard Kipling.



Yeah, I've always considered the more conservative minded to usually be the lesser educated among us. Take Donald Trump, for example, and his band of merry followers. They aren't exactly the sharpest crayons in the box.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Yeah, I've always considered the more conservative minded to usually be the lesser educated among us. Take Donald Trump, for example, and his band of merry followers. They aren't exactly the sharpest crayons in the box.


And here it comes.., when you get angry, you seem to belch out exactly what's really on your mind. You consider your position to be emanating from the "elite."


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Yeah, I've always considered the more conservative minded to usually be the lesser educated among us. Take Donald Trump, for example, and his band of merry followers. They aren't exactly the sharpest crayons in the box.


Frank, while you and I agree on most things, comments like this are not productive. All this does is anger the other side and then they start to hurl insults. Stick to the high side of progressivism. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

fjnmusic said:


> Yeah, I've always considered the more conservative minded to usually be the lesser educated among us. Take Donald Trump, for example, and his band of merry followers. They aren't exactly the sharpest crayons in the box.


Frank, this line of thought is used by many. I have an acquaintance who is an atheist. The line taken here is that all believers are just not as clever to the free thinkers who don't believe. But I know many lawyers, medical doctors, PHDs and scientists who are believers.....are they dumb? The same seems to be a held belief for those who have strong conservative views.....liberals view them as backward, not with the times or just dumb. No one gets as far in the Presidential campaign as Mr. Trump by either being or surrounding themselves by dummies. I think your prejudice is showing


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Frank, while you and I agree on most things, comments like this are not productive. All this does is anger the other side and then they start to hurl insults.


It is an insult to begin with.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> And here it comes.., when you get angry, you seem to belch out exactly what's really on your mind. You consider your position to be emanating from the "elite."




Nope; just not from among the knucklewalkers. No offense. Not even angry, but I can see why you might be.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Frank, while you and I agree on most things, comments like this are not productive. All this does is anger the other side and then they start to hurl insults. Stick to the high side of progressivism. Paix, mon ami.



Fair enough. But when I watch the news coverage of the GOP conventions and such, I'm afraid I've yet to find one open-minded intellectual person among them. It must just be American politics though; one would never find that level of misinformation on this side of the border. Mind you, we'd best start stockpiling wall-building materials while we can still get them for a decent price.


----------



## fjnmusic

Rps said:


> Frank, this line of thought is used by many. I have an acquaintance who is an atheist. The line taken here is that all believers are just not as clever to the free thinkers who don't believe. But I know many lawyers, medical doctors, PHDs and scientists who are believers.....are they dumb? The same seems to be a held belief for those who have strong conservative views.....liberals view them as backward, not with the times or just dumb. No one gets as far in the Presidential campaign as Mr. Trump by either being or surrounding themselves by dummies. I think your prejudice is showing



Certainly I am prejudiced against the likes of Trump. Fortunately I do not live in the USA or my protests would be much louder. The man is dangerous not so much because of his attitude and wealth; he is dangerous because he has absolutely no idea how the word of politics works. His success (and bankruptcies) are in the world business and "reality" television. It's quite a different skill set. He is not fiscally conservative if he thinks he can honestly build a 20 foot wall between the US and Mexico and make the Mexicans pay for it. If I were a conservative, I would be ashamed to be associated with this buffoon. But since I am not, he is a fair target. He doesn't even have any particular allegiance to Republicans, other than he knows it's easier to pull the wool over their eyes.


----------



## Macfury

fjn, your thinking is very crabbed and narrow. No wonder you seem to be angry so much of the time. Get out of the echo chamber once in awhile!


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> fjn, your thinking is very crabbed and narrow. No wonder you seem to be angry so much of the time. Get out of the echo chamber once in awhile!



I thought this WAS the echo chamber.


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> I thought this WAS the echo chamber.


I think it's become your emoji chamber.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> I think it's become your emoji chamber.


----------



## FeXL

Well, well, well...

Take leave of this establishment for a few days & find this little thread a veritable hotbed of excitement. Kewl.

To those of you who contributed something salient to the topic, thank you. To those who did not, you may KMHUA...

Now, to clarify a word meaning. This thread is predicated on the definition of Progressivism, broadly based, as "leftist government run amok". Period. Supporters & promoters of said lunacy are termed Progressive(s). That said, Progressivism & Progressives also exist outside the hallowed halls of interfering governments. They largely take form as politically left Social Justice Warriors, SJW's. A more angry, blinkered, illogical, sanctimonious character cannot be found. Authoritarianism & extraneous rules, while espousing freedom, actually restrict freedoms and run rampant among Progressives of all stripes.


----------



## FeXL

Please enlighten the unwashed here exactly how men showering in the girls change room "encourages advancement and growth".



fjnmusic said:


> All my examples promote a particular world view, one that encourages advancement and growth.


----------



## FeXL

So what you're saying is, there was no Progressivism in Canada prior to 1917. Is that the thrust?



fjnmusic said:


> Anything paid for by taxes is essentially the progressive side of government.


----------



## FeXL

Fukc you.



fjnmusic said:


> Yeah, I've always considered the more conservative minded to usually be the lesser educated among us.


----------



## FeXL

Lessee, where is that... Ah, yes:

"Just because you say it's so does not make it so". 

beejacon



Dr.G. said:


> Actually, I say that opposing anti-progressive policies is "intelligent and prudent" and that to pursue increasingly anti-progressive polices "requires a decided lack of intelligence and recklessness."


----------



## FeXL

This, coming from one of the most closed-minded people on these boards. HA!



fjnmusic said:


> ...I'm afraid I've yet to find one open-minded intellectual person among them.


----------



## FeXL

Fukc you, again.



fjnmusic said:


> I thought this WAS the echo chamber.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Fukc you, again.



Such maturity you show. Should we follow your example, O Wise One? I thought you were against swearing on this forum, even if only the chicken**** variety.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> I thought you were against swearing on this forum, even if only the chicken**** variety.


Wrong again. FeXL is OK with it.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Wrong again. FeXL is OK with it.




Fcukin' eh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Fcukin' eh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, especially for a teacher. Glad to know the morals you impart to your students. Says all I need to know.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Nice, especially for a teacher. Glad to know the morals you impart to your students. Says all I need to know.


Yep.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Nice, especially for a teacher. Glad to know the morals you impart to your students. Says all I need to know.



Sanctimonious hypocrites. Did you not read the previous posts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGuiver

Another case of the insanity progressives have brought about.:roll eyes:

“Transmasculine” teacher awarded $60,000 because coworkers didn't refer to her as 'they' - The Rebel


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Sanctimonious hypocrites. Did you not read the previous posts?


What's your beef? Spell it out, because I sure don't get it.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> What's your beef? Spell it out, because I sure don't get it.



I believe it goes back to the "fcuk you" issued by the OP. Personally I think French Connection/United Kingdom is a fine clothing store, but not everyone appreciates their acronym.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I personally control my use of bad language in person and on the boards. I think the fashion brand chose a very low road and I refuse to buy anything from them.



fjnmusic said:


> I believe it goes back to the "fcuk you" issued by the OP. Personally I think French Connection/United Kingdom is a fine clothing store, but not everyone appreciates their acronym.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> I personally control my use of bad language in person and on the boards. I think the fashion brand chose a very low road and I refuse to buy anything from them.



"Foul" language doesn't bother me in the least, though I am careful not to use it in the classroom. I see it quite often on other boards and it seems much more like natural conversation. I can't think of many TV shows and Moviefilms that I like that don't use the "viewer discretion advised" language, and one of my favorite series, Rescue Me, uses it. A lot. So does OZ. So does Six Feet Under. So did Breaking Bad, though they were careful not to overuse it. Hell, even the People vs. OJ Simpson used at least three F-bombs that I remember. Not gratuitously, but as part of character development. But we are somewhat more prudish on this backwater forum, so I try to respect that. Most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Bad language never helps those shows. I recall how significantly it detracted from "Six Feet Under" which seemed ultimately to be almost entirely about debasing its main characters. It's largely a crutch writers use to attract attention. It's like no natural conversation I normally engage in.



fjnmusic said:


> "Foul" language doesn't bother me in the least, though I am careful not to use it in the classroom. I see it quite often on other boards and it seems much more like natural conversation. I can't think of many TV shows and Moviefilms that I like that don't use the "viewer discretion advised" language, and one of my favorite series, Rescue Me, uses it. A lot. So does OZ. So does Six Feet Under. So did Breaking Bad, though they were careful not to overuse it. Hell, even the People vs. OJ Simpson used at least three F-bombs that I remember. Not gratuitously, but as part of character development. But we are somewhat more prudish on this backwater forum, so I try to respect that. Most of the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

There is no need, nor demonstration of intelligence by the use of foul language in any situation, online or even in everyday conversation. It is little more than an out of control mouth fired by an similar brain and totally unnecessary in the vast majority of situations.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> There is no need, nor demonstration of intelligence by the use of foul language in any situation, online or even in everyday conversation. It is little more than an out of control mouth fired by an similar brain and totally unnecessary in the vast majority of situations.



How about stand up comedy? Not a fan of George Carlin, I take it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> How about stand up comedy? Not a fan of George Carlin, I take it.


I liked Carlin's philosophy and comedic talent, but detested his foul mouth. Same goes for any comic. Foul language is not necessary to be funny. Carlin was first introduced to me on the family friendly Ed Sullivan Show where he was extremely funny with a clean act called the Hippy Dippy Weatherman.


----------



## chasMac

Can't imagine Goodfellas without all the f-bombs. Apparently the actors adlibbed much of them. Gratuitous in the extreme but it worked. Speaking personally, except around children, I think no language should be taboo. That said, if I find myself chatting with an individual whom I suspect of suffering from delicate ears, I try to hold back.


----------



## FeXL

It's commensurate with the maturity that you displayed.

I could have gone into a long, drawn out, polite post pointing that out to you but I find that as I get older, I'm far less inclined to spend any of my remaining time being civil to uncivil persons.

You take the high road, I'm there. You wanna go play in the gutter, stand back. Yer gonna get splashed...



fjnmusic said:


> Such maturity you show.


Now, your turn:



FeXL said:


> Please enlighten the unwashed here exactly how men showering in the girls change room "encourages advancement and growth".


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> Can't imagine Goodfellas without all the f-bombs. Apparently the actors adlibbed much of them. Gratuitous in the extreme but it worked. Speaking personally, except around children, I think no language should be taboo. That said, if I find myself chatting with an individual whom I suspect of suffering from delicate ears, I try to hold back.


I don't think the language should be taboo, but I recoil from it anyway.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk $15/hr minimum wages s'more!

Fmr. McDonald's USA CEO: $35K Robots Cheaper Than Hiring at $15 Per Hour



> “I was at the National Restaurant Show yesterday and if you look at the robotic devices that are coming into the restaurant industry -- it’s cheaper to buy a $35,000 robotic arm than it is to hire an employee who’s inefficient making $15 an hour bagging French fries -- it’s nonsense and it’s very destructive and it’s inflationary and it’s going to cause a job loss across this country like you’re not going to believe,” said former McDonald’s (MCD) USA CEO Ed Rensi during an interview on the FOX Business Network’s Mornings with Maria.


----------



## chasMac

I suppose it all comes down to whom a person associates with and befriends. Most everyone I converse with on a day to day basis, from my blue-collar friends, to ivy-league educated executives pepper their language with curse words. Just everyday speech I guess. 



Macfury said:


> I don't think the language should be taboo, but I recoil from it anyway.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that platinum plated Progressive panacea, Venezuela, doing?

Venezuela: Research Confirms Censorship of News Platforms, Currency Websites



> A recent study conducted by the Institute for Press and Society (IPYS) in Venezuela has confirmed that *at least 43 different websites are being blocked in the country, shedding new light on the filtering practices of the Venezuelan government*.
> 
> The research focused on documenting incidents surrounding web access and net neutrality, zeroing in on the treatment of national networks during the 2015 elections. The organization measured connection speeds and blocking over 48 days (from November 25, 2015, to January 14, 2016) and gathered 6.4 million data points. They found that 44% of the websites blocked are related to the black market of currency, while 19% are media-related, 12% are blogs that are critical of the ruling party, and 9% are related to gambling. Some URL shorteners, anonymization and circumvention tools and hosting services were found to be blocked as well.


M'bold.

Can't have links to anything not following the narrative, I see. Merely the next step in a long process to ultimate control...


----------



## Macfury

Replaced by robots... with dignity.



FeXL said:


> Let's talk $15/hr minimum wages s'more!
> 
> Fmr. McDonald's USA CEO: $35K Robots Cheaper Than Hiring at $15 Per Hour


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> I suppose it all comes down to whom a person associates with and befriends. Most everyone I converse with on a day to day basis, from my blue-collar friends, to ivy-league educated executives pepper their language with curse words. Just everyday speech I guess.


My mechanic swears like nobody I've ever heard before. Most people I speak to daily rarely cuss.

Nice to see you back on the boards!


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Now, your turn:



I never said that it did. Why do you ask?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

fjnmusic said:


> I never said that it did. Why do you ask?


The implication is here:



fjnmusic said:


> A better example might be extending human rights legislation to include transgender persons,...





fjnmusic said:


> All my examples promote a particular world view, one that encourages advancement and growth.


Do you or do you not support biological males of any age, those born XX, using women's washrooms &/or change rooms, in grade school, middle school, senior high, college & university, the YMCA & other sports & recreation facilities, and washrooms in stores such as Target, merely because they feel like it that particular day? Why or why not?

In addition, please cite which part of Canada's Charter of Rights & Freedoms excludes TG persons.


----------



## Macfury

"Progs" are allergic to specifics. They trade in "feelings."


----------



## FeXL

Nails it...


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> The implication is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or do you not support biological males of any age, those born XX, using women's washrooms &/or change rooms, in grade school, middle school, senior high, college & university, the YMCA & other sports & recreation facilities, and washrooms in stores such as Target, merely because they feel like it that particular day? Why or why not?
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, please cite which part of Canada's Charter of Rights & Freedoms excludes TG persons.



Not going to play your game. You're taking a complex issue and oversimplifying it. Where do you think transgendered people should pee? The ones I know prefer to wait until they get home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Bull****...

It's as complex as you make it. When you distill it down to the salient facts, the question I asked _is_ the issue. Everything else is noise.



fjnmusic said:


> Not going to play your game. You're taking a complex issue and oversimplifying it.


----------



## SINC

Here's an idea. Stick yer hand down the front of yer pants. Feel a dick? Head for the men's room. No? Use the ladies. Problem solved.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Here's an idea. Stick yer hand down the front of yer pants. Feel a dick? Head for the men's room. No? Use the ladies. Problem solved.



As I said. Your response is not at all surprising. Sad, but not surprising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

SINC is dead right. Progs simply sow confusion and divisiveness. You've created a bizarre structure inside your head that is so complex and illogical that you're incapable of expressing it.



fjnmusic said:


> As I said. Your response is not at all surprising. Sad, but not surprising.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> SINC is dead right. Progs simply sow confusion and divisiveness. You've created a bizarre structure inside your head that is so complex and illogical that you're incapable of expressing it.



I believe the OP would refer to this as an ad hominem argument. Interesting that this kind of attack is okay with you as long as you're the perpetrator, and yet expressions such as "this is fcuking nonsense" would be offensive. Talk about bizarre and illogical thought structures. 

For the record, I haven't even stated whether I'm for or against gender neutral washrooms. However, I will state for the record that every single washroom in our house (and there are three) is gender-neutral. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

You said that transgender "rights" (whatever they're supposed to be, as opposed to simple human rights) were a great "progressive" achievement.



fjnmusic said:


> I believe the OP would refer to this as an ad hominem argument. Interesting that this kind of attack is okay with you as long as you're the perpetrator, and yet expressions such as "this is fcuking nonsense" would be offensive. Talk about bizarre and illogical thought structures.
> 
> For the record, I haven't even stated whether I'm for or against gender neutral washrooms. However, I will state for the record that every single washroom in our house (and there are three) is gender-neutral.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Not going to play your game. You're taking a complex issue and oversimplifying it. Where do you think transgendered people should pee? The ones I know prefer to wait until they get home.


It's not complex at all. Male and female are facts of biology. Everything else is made up bull****.


----------



## Macfury

heavyall said:


> It's not complex at all. Male and female are facts of biology. Everything else is made up bull****.


Yep. Someone's confusion about their sexuality is not my concern. Enjoy your life, but don't ask me to participate in the delusion.


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> It's not complex at all. Male and female are facts of biology. Everything else is made up bull****.



You mean you've honestly never heard of hermaphrodites? Better let Mother Nature know she missed a few.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermaphrodite

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> You mean you've honestly never heard of hermaphrodites? Better let Mother Nature know she missed a few.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermaphrodite


Not really:



> T*here are no documented cases in which both types of gonadal tissue function.*


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_hermaphroditism

Even with that serious birth defect, and the visible vestigial tissue, those people are still not "both".


----------



## fjnmusic

heavyall said:


> Not really:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_hermaphroditism
> 
> 
> 
> Even with that serious birth defect, and the visible vestigial tissue, those people are still not "both".



Given that short-haired lesbians have been removed from women's washrooms because someone thought they looked transgendered, I'd say this issue is considerably more complex than you are acknowledging. There are millions of people who are one gender but look another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Given that short-haired lesbians have been removed from women's washrooms because someone thought they looked transgendered, I'd say this issue is considerably more complex than you are acknowledging. There are millions of people who are one gender but look another.


Why do they have to be "short-haired lesbians"? Why not just short-haired women. Your prejudice is showing.

Regardless of their looks, they should still attend the washroom that matches their primary genitalia.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Given that short-haired lesbians have been removed from women's washrooms because someone thought they looked transgendered, I'd say this issue is considerably more complex than you are acknowledging. There are millions of people who are one gender but look another.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not complex at all. You can't control how other people react to you, but it's very simple to control what YOU do.


----------



## Macfury

It's one reason "progs" are always on their high horse or angry. Once they deal with their primary list of grievances they begin to invent imaginary ones.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Why do they have to be "short-haired lesbians"? Why not just short-haired women. Your prejudice is showing.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of their looks, they should still attend the washroom that matches their primary genitalia.



Well she did, and she was promptly hauled out by Walmart security. I say lesbian because she identified herself in the news story as a lesbian. You really should read the news more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Here's a video of one event:

https://youtu.be/_Z9g_T-zr_4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

What difference does it make if she's a lesbian? Are lesbians supposed to look like men? What a stereotype!



fjnmusic said:


> Well she did, and she was promptly hauled out by Walmart security. I say lesbian because she identified herself in the news story as a lesbian. You really should read the news more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

When a girl chooses to dress and behave like a boy, who is causing the issue here? If she dressed like a girl, she would have no issue. Instead society is supposed to change (because she won't) to accommodate these kinds of demanding oddball groups of people? Incredible.


----------



## MacGuiver

fjnmusic said:


> Here's a video of one event:
> 
> https://youtu.be/_Z9g_T-zr_4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watching the video I can understand the confusion. I'd certainly have mistaken her as a guy. Not only in looks but speech and behaviour. That said, what is a security guard to do in the event some pervert guy is lurking in the ladies room or change room? Don't intervene just incase its a manly woman and you're found guilty of a breach of political correctness? Strange times we live in.
I wouldn't rule out the idea that this isn't just another episode of social justice theatre either. We've seen it before where SJWs fake or attempt to instigate incidents so they can forward the cause with internet videos.


----------



## Macfury

MacGuiver said:


> Watching the video I can understand the confusion. I'd certainly have mistaken her as a guy. Not only in looks but speech and behaviour. That said, what is a security guard to do in the event some pervert guy is lurking in the ladies room or change room? Don't intervene just incase its a manly woman and you're found guilty of a breach of political correctness? Strange times we live in.
> I wouldn't rule out the idea that this isn't just another episode of social justice theatre either. We've seen it before where SJWs fake or attempt to instigate incidents so they can forward the cause with internet videos.


Err on the side of caution, and turf the bum out!


----------



## SINC

This nails it perfectly.


----------



## FeXL

This is halfway to an acceptable solution.

Yale University introduces gender neutral toilets



> The university has published an interactive map showing where to find 332 ‘gender neutral’ toilets across its campus in New Haven, Connecticut.
> 
> It’s designed to improve the environment more comfortable for transgender people who may not feel comfortable using a bathroom specified as for men or women.


If they made the rules thus: Birth males to the mens washroom, birth females to the ladies, TG & all others to gender neutral, I'd have no issues.


----------



## FeXL

This is what happens under the purview of a Progressive mayor.

It’s Perfectly Fine to Pee in the Streets of NYC – And If You Don’t Think So, You’re A Racist



> Good news Occupy Wall Street hippies. The New York City Council is about to hand you a dream come true, decriminalizing low-level offenses such as littering, possession of open alcohol containers, loitering, and – here comes your favorite – public urination.
> 
> This is what happens when you let far-left kooks run a city.


----------



## Macfury

To be fair, they will still ticket them--it's just not a criminal act. But the reasoning is spooky. It's because people from other countries feel out of place and rejected when they take a leak on the street!



FeXL said:


> This is what happens under the purview of a Progressive mayor.
> 
> It’s Perfectly Fine to Pee in the Streets of NYC – And If You Don’t Think So, You’re A Racist


----------



## FeXL

WATCH: College Professor Leads ‘Eco-Sexual’ Students to ‘Marry the Ocean’ (NOT A JOKE)



> Earlier this month, a professor at Santa Monica College led students in an ‘EcoSexual Sextravaganza’ in which participants ‘married the ocean.’
> 
> Amber Katherine, a philosophy professor who helped organize the May 14 event, explained toCampus Reform that the purpose of the “wedding” was to bring about a deeper love for the planet through *“ecocentric passion and even lust.”*


M'bold.



> Some students then made their way down to the water, where they were urged by event organizers to “consummate” the marriage and “make love with the water.”
> 
> “Stick your toes in the water … or any part of your body that you want.”


I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in Progressive Land?

Latin America's Largest Airline Says It Is Suspending Flights to Venezuela



> Latin America's largest airline, Chile-based LATAM Airlines, said on Monday it would suspend its flights to Venezuela due to the "economic scenario", following a similar decision by Lufthansa over the weekend.
> 
> "*Owing to the current complex macroeconomic scenario in the region*, LATAM Airlines has announced adjustments to its destination network... it will suspend temporarily and for an undefined time its operations to Caracas airport," the company said in a statement.


M'bold.

Is that leftist secret code for "Failed Progressive Policy"?

More:



> This has prompted many airlines to limit service to Venezuela and require that passengers pay fares in hard currency.


Well, that might be tough. There's not enough electricity to run the printing presses...


----------



## FeXL

Whither Trump?

Glenn Reynolds: Donald Trump is the response to a bullying culture



> _Political correctness is the biggest issue facing America today._ Even Trump has just barely faced up to it. *The ironic name disguises the real nature of this force, which ought to be called invasive leftism or thought-police liberalism or metastasized progressivism.* The old-time American mainstream, working- and middle-class white males and their families, is mad as hell about political correctness and the havoc it has wreaked for 40 years — havoc made worse by the flat refusal of most serious Republicans to confront it.”


Italics from the link, m'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the silence of the left on that Socialist, Progressive paradise, Venezeula.

Noisy Socialist Cheerleaders Are Silent On Venezuela's Demise 



> Where are they? The silence is deafening. The great and the good, the wealthy celebrities who stood in solidarity with the poor and oppressed from behind their mansion walls and atop their multi-million dollar fortunes.
> 
> Where are the career politicians on both sides of the Atlantic who, bloated on taxpayer funded loot, paraded before the world's media proclaiming their support for the late Hugo Chavez and his socialist revolution. The revolution that was going to abolish inequality and empower the disenfranchised and downtrodden?
> 
> Where is the former President of the United States, Jimmy Carter, who gave his blessing to the the rigged election that saw the dictator Chavez returned to power?
> 
> Where is Jeremy Corbyn the far-left leader of the British Labour Party, a life long socialist and prospective British Prime Minister at the next general election?


Good questions...

Related:

Socialism for the Uninformed



> With national income going down, and prices going up under triple-digit inflation in Venezuela, these complaints are by no means frivolous. But it is doubtful if the young people cheering for Bernie Sanders have even heard of such things, whether in Venezuela or in other countries around the world that have turned their economies over to politicians and bureaucrats to run.
> 
> *The anti-capitalist policies in Venezuela have worked so well that the number of companies in Venezuela is now a fraction of what it once was. That should certainly reduce capitalist "exploitation," shouldn't it?*


M'bold.

More:



> When Senator Sanders cries, "The system is rigged!" no one asks, "Just what specifically does that mean?" or "What facts do you have to back that up?"
> 
> *In 2015, the 400 richest people in the world had net losses of $19 billion. If they had rigged the system, surely they could have rigged it better than that.*


Curious, idn't it...


----------



## Macfury

Chavez brought the wealth to the people--for a minute-and-a-half. National dissolution... with dignity. Maybe they should raise the minimum wage. That ought to do it....

Feel the Bern!




FeXL said:


> Further on the silence of the left on that Socialist, Progressive paradise, Venezeula.


----------



## FeXL

Even more!

'We want food!', Venezuelans cry at protest near presidency



> President Nicolas Maduro, under intense pressure over a worsening economic crisis in the South American nation of 30 million, had been scheduled to address a rally of indigenous groups nearby around the same time.
> 
> The protest spilled out of long lines at shops in the area, witnesses said, after some people tried to hijack a food truck.
> 
> "I've been here since eight in the morning. There's no more food in the shops and supermarkets," one woman told pro-opposition broadcaster Vivoplay.
> 
> "We're hungry and tired."


----------



## Macfury

Hunger... with dignity!



FeXL said:


> Even more!
> 
> 'We want food!', Venezuelans cry at protest near presidency


----------



## FeXL

Further on FB censorship of right leaning perspectives.

CENSORED: Facebook deletes a Gatestone author's page!



> On Tuesday, the European Union (EU) announced a new online speech code to be enforced by four major tech companies, including Facebook and YouTube.
> 
> On Wednesday, Facebook deleted the account of Ingrid Carlqvist, Gatestone's Swedish expert.
> 
> It's no coincidence.
> 
> Ingrid had posted our latest video to her Facebook feed -- called "Sweden's Migrant Rape Epidemic." As you can see, Ingrid calmly lays out the facts and statistics, all of which are meticulously researched.
> 
> It's a video version of this research paper that Gatestone published last year. The video has gone viral -- racking up more than 80,000 views in its first two days.
> 
> But the EU is quite candid: it is applying a political lens to their censorship, and it now has teams of political informants -- with the Orwellian title of "trusted reporters" -- to report any cases of "xenophobia" or "hate speech" to Facebook for immediate deletion.
> 
> It's political censorship. It's outrageous. And it's contrary to our western values of free speech, political freedom and the separation of mosque and state. But in another way, it's a tremendous compliment -- the world's censors think that Gatestone Institute's work is important enough and persuasive enough that it _needs to be silenced._


Italics from the link.

When they control the narrative...


----------



## FeXL

Just like controlling large containers of soft drinks & other maligned gov't interference in foodstuffs...

Americans Can't Be Trusted to Control Salt, So Obama Will Do It for Us



> The Obama administration issued "voluntary guidelines" Wednesday to food manufacturers, urging them to remove most of the salt from their products because *Americans can't be expected to monitor their own sodium intake*.


M'bold.

More:



> Though most agree that those who have high blood pressure need to watch sodium levels, many experts disagree on how much salt is too much for the average person, and many warn that too little salt can actually lead to heart disease. *But federal officials are convinced that America is too salt happy and point to "overwhelming" scientific evidence.*


M'bold.

I'm from the government & I'm here to help you...


----------



## Macfury

Make marijuana legal and make salt illegal... got it.


----------



## MacGuiver

Macfury said:


> Make marijuana legal and make salt illegal... got it.


From reading memes potheads post on my Facebook wall, I've concluded marijuana is the magic bullet for all that ails us. Cures everything from stage 5 cancer to world hunger. Its like bran, so good for you and you can never have too much.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Make marijuana legal and make salt illegal... got it.


Damn. That's the second keyboard this morning. You're on a roll...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Political Correctness.

It's A Sad Day For England When A Crusader Costume Is Offensive But A Burka Isn't?



> The BBC website questioned whether it was right for the fans following the Three Lions to wear the fancy dress outfits as crusaders had carried out “violent attacks across Europe and the Middle East on Muslims, Jews and pagans”.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, BS (gawd, how appropriate...) just received a ringing endorsement from Maduro! Go, Bernie!

WORST ENDORSEMENT EVER: This Says Everything You Need To Know About Bernie Sanders!



> Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro believes Bernie Sanders would be headed to the White House if the U.S. held “free” and fair elections.
> 
> During a television broadcast on Tuesday night, Maduro — who has expressed support for Sanders, a self-described democratic socialist, in the past — called the Democratic candidate “our revolutionary friend” and said *it was only “an archaic (electoral) system that is 200 years old” keeping him from the presidency.*


M'bold.

Why, he can't be speaking of democracy, can he?


----------



## FeXL

Further on Basic Incomes. Seeing as this is a program supported largely by the left, it immediately becomes suspect. However, I'm willing to listen to anyone who can plainly & clearly talk about the financial benefits _to government_ (and subsequently, the taxpayer) of such a system.

Swiss reject universal basic income for all in referendum



> Voters in Switzerland have rejected a proposal for all citizens to recieve a basic monthly income from the government, whether they are in work or not.
> 
> In the first national referendum on a universal basic income, the proposal called for citizens to receive around 2,500 Swiss francs (£1,755) each month.
> 
> Around 78% voted against, projections by the GFS polling group for Swiss broadcaster SRF showed, while the government advised voters to reject the proposal.


More:



> But an association of mostly small businesses in the southwestern Swiss region of Valais region, UVAM, was among the many voices calling for voters to reject the proposal, writing on its Web site: "No bread without work."


Related:

John McDonnell: Labour taking a close look at universal basic income



> Labour is considering backing the idea of a universal basic income – a radical transformation of the welfare state that would ditch means-tested benefits in favour of a flat-rate payment.
> 
> John McDonnell, the shadow chancellor, who is keen to find policies to match his slogan of a “new economics,” will appear at the launch of a report on the proposal from the leftwing campaign group Compass in the House of Commons on Monday evening.
> 
> McDonnell said the research “makes an interesting case for a universal and unconditional payment to all, which could prepare our country for any revolution in jobs and technology to come – it is an idea Labour will be closely looking at over the next few years”.
> 
> A universal basic income (UBI) is regarded by some on the left as a response to the robotisation of the workforce, which it is feared could replace lower-skilled jobs and exacerbate inequality. *It would be paid to everyone, whether or not they were in work.*


M'bold.

Interesting that the version voted down in the Swiss referendum would not have paid anything to salaried workers earning above 2500 francs/mont, whereas, the UK version would pay everyone.

More:



> The centrist Labour backbencher Jonathan Reynolds, who resigned from Jeremy Corbyn’s shadow cabinet in January, will also appear at Monday’s event, indicating that the idea is not just under consideration on the left of the party.
> 
> Reynolds said: “As our economy and the jobs in it have changed, the welfare state has struggled to keep up. If we want a system that makes work pay and does something to tackle the appalling levels of poverty in the UK, then we need to think radically. *This is a welcome report into what could be the cornerstone of a modern welfare state.*”


M'bold.

This is what frightens me. I don't want any sort of "welfare state".


----------



## FeXL

School Bars 9-Year-Old From Wearing 'Make America Great Again' Hat



> A school in California barred a 9-year-old child from wearing presidential candidate Donald Trump's trademark red hat, featuring the words "Make America Great Again."
> 
> The Powers-Ginsburg Elementary School in Fresno sent third grader Logan Autry home Thursday claiming the student's hat -- which he'd worn three days in a row -- created a safety concern.
> 
> "The vice principal came up to me and told me to take my hat off because it brings negative attention from other students. And I said, 'No,' a few times, and then the principal told me again, and I still said, 'No,' and refused," Autry told reporters.


Good for Logan. Nihil illegitimi carborundum (Don't let the bastards grind ya down...).


----------



## FeXL

Could just as easily be posted in the Refugees thread...

Killers And Criminals Welcome - Not So Americans, Canadians or Aussies



> *A recent news story concerning hard working families from the civilized world getting deported while tens of thousands of terrorists, murderers, rapists and an assortment of other violent criminals are welcomed with open arms, illustrates perfectly that the erasure of civilization in Great Britain is the cold calculated policy of a government who are determined to fundamentally transform the country on behalf of the UN/EU global elite.*
> 
> American couple Jim and Vaughn Cavanagh along with their two young daughters have been given notice to leave the country despite supporting local jobs by investing $150K in their small business. They pay for private health insurance, private dentistry and private education for their daughters so they are not a drain on scarce public services. Their crime was 'not meeting the criteria' to remain.
> 
> Canadian couple Jason and Christy Zeilsdorf along with their five children, the youngest of which was born in Scotland, have been given notice to leave despite investing some $300K in their small business. Their crime was failing to employ two full time workers for twelve months as their business could only afford one.
> 
> In the same article Australian couple Gregg and Kathryn Brain along with their young son Lachlan have been given notice to leave despite the fact that they re-located halfway across the planet via a Home Office immigration program. Their crime was that the Home Office changed the criteria after they had sold up their home and possessions and re-located.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

Why All The Hippies Morphed Into Campus Fascists



> Meanwhile, at Emory University, some fascist from outside the perimeter jumped the razor wire and wrote “Trump 2016” on the sidewalk in chalk — a situation that could easily be remediated with a bucket of water. Instead, the student government allocated emergency funding for counseling sessions, and the college administration issued the usual limp apologies and assurances. Students were afraid to attend classes because they might sit near someone with a different worldview. One student at another college demanded that a pro-life student be moved as far from her as possible in the classroom, otherwise she would be incapable of learning. It sounds as if she already is.
> 
> *Today’s outraged, privileged, fragile snowflakes conjure up utterly trivial nonsense to consider as an affront: microaggression.* This can include using the wrong one of more than 50 gender pronouns, sideways glances, snort-chuckling, eye rolling, resigned sighing, and even merely existing in proximity to a person with raw sensitivity. Sorry to get too linguistically nitpicky (that’s Noam Chomsky’s territory), but shouldn’t behavior be required to attain a certain level of intensity to earn the term “aggression”? What’s next— nanoaggression? Will kindness be re-categorized as “negative aggression” and become another form of effrontery?
> 
> *What we’ve learned from this process, is when aggrieved people— even peace-loving flower children— acquire power, they invariably turn into oppressors as horrible as, or worse than, the tyrants they replaced.*


----------



## Macfury

Further on the "progressive" herb:

https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2016/06/06/pot-related-psychosis-linked-to-early-use.html



> Research studies have found that people who use high doses of marijuana frequently over many years, or who start using it in adolescence, are at increased risk of suffering side effects. A review of research on the recreational use of the drug looked at 116 studies and concluded that it is linked to various mental effects, including panic attacks, anxiety, cognitive impairment and psychosis. The study was published in 2015 in Deutsches Arzteblatt, a German medical magazine.


----------



## MacGuiver

Macfury said:


> Further on the "progressive" herb:
> 
> https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2016/06/06/pot-related-psychosis-linked-to-early-use.html


Don't fall for this paranoia garbage MacFury! This story is propaganda produced by "big pharma" and their political puppets to stop the cure for cancer and some nifty hemp products that will save the planet. 
Now who took my hash pipe?


----------



## Macfury

MacGuiver said:


> Don't fall for this paranoia garbage MacFury! This story is propaganda produced by "big pharma" and their political puppets to stop the cure for cancer and some nifty hemp products that will save the planet.
> Now who took my hash pipe?



It's still amazing to me that a government that wants people to eradicate tobacco will support marijuana. By what magic could marijuana pass Health Canada standards as a new product if they're trying to stamp out non-harmful "vaping?"

Don't get me wrong, I believe adults should be allowed to eat poison toadstools if they want to, but at least be honest about the effects of using the product.


----------



## FeXL

MacGuiver said:


> Now who took my hash pipe?


'Ear!


----------



## FeXL

No surprises here.

High School Boy Wins All-State Honors In Girls Track And Field



> High school girls in Alaska are crying foul after a male sprinter took home all-state honors in girls’ track and field. According to local reports, it was the first time in Alaskan history that a male athlete competed in the girls’ state championships.
> 
> Haines senior Nattaphon Wangyot–who self-identifies as a girl–advanced to the state finals in the 100-meter and 200-meter events. He won fifth place in the 100-meter dash and third place in the 200-meter. In both events, he competed against girls as young as ninth grade.
> 
> One of the girls Wangyot beat out for a slot at the state meet, Hutchison runner Emma Daniels, took issue with allowing a male athlete to compete in girls events.
> 
> “I’m glad that this person is comfortable with who they are and they’re able to be happy in who they are, but *I don’t think it’s competitively completely 100-percent fair*,” she told a local CBS station.


M'bold.

Realization dawns. A conservative is born...


----------



## FeXL

One more reason to avoid them like the plague. Their politics...

Google Doodle Honors Leftist Who Praised Bin Laden, But Not D-Day Veterans…



> So what Google is passively aggressively saying is they will not honor the people who saved the world from Hitler, but they will honor a woman who converted to Islam and praised Bin Laden as a freedom fighter, and who supported Mao and other revolutionary murderers.


----------



## chasMac

Didn't she applaud 9/11? Seems in very poor taste on Google's part.


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> Didn't she applaud 9/11? Seems in very poor taste on Google's part.


Yep.


----------



## Macfury

"Progressive" media gets to choose who to do business with. Cake bakers? Not so much: 

BuzzFeed: We Refuse To Bake The GOP's Pro-Trump Advertising Cake


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> "Progressive" media gets to choose who to do business with. Cake bakers? Not so much:


Curious, that double standard...


----------



## FeXL

It's a good thing Bernie's not giving up. Neither is Maduro...

As hunger mounts, Venezuelans turn to trash for food



> Until recently, Julio Noguera worked at a bakery. Now he spends his evenings searching through the garbage for food.
> 
> "I come here looking for food because if I didn't, I'd starve to death," Noguera said as he sorted through a pile of moldy potatoes. "With things like they are, no one helps anyone and no one gives away meals."
> 
> Across town, unemployed people converge every dusk at a trash heap on a downtown Caracas sidewalk to pick through rotten fruit and vegetables tossed out by nearby shops. They are frequently joined by small business owners, college students and pensioners — *people who consider themselves middle class even though their living standards have long ago been pulverized by triple-digit inflation, food shortages and a collapsing currency.*


M'bold.

In a word, socialism...


----------



## heavyall

FeXL said:


> No surprises here.
> 
> High School Boy Wins All-State Honors In Girls Track And Field
> 
> Realization dawns. A conservative is born...


I'm conflicted. 

When they are younger, sometimes combining the genders in one event is necessary just to get the numbers. My daughter competes in jiu-jitsu and submission grappling. Many times she has been slotted into brackets where she was the only girl, and she beats those boys more often than not. BUT -- she's only 12 and she's only 80 lbs. Any boys that are in her weight class are just not very strong so she can out grapple them and submit them on technique alone. That is absolutely not going to be the case by the time she's 17 or 18. 

Also, she is the one who chooses to agree to that when she registers -- they ask you if you'd prefer being moved into another age, weight, belt or gender category if their aren't enough competitors in your classification OR if you just want your money back. That is absolutely NOT what is happening here. These girls are not being given a choice. They are being seriously disrespected just because the school wants to facilitate the boy's mental illness. The girls absolutely should have the right to decide if they want to let him run against them or not.


----------



## heavyall

From the comments on the high-school tranny runner story:



> The runner who lost should self-identify as the winner. Problem solved.


Brilliant. Sums up the sheer stupidity of the left's position on this issue.


----------



## FeXL

heavyall said:


> That is absolutely NOT what is happening here. These girls are not being given a choice. They are being seriously disrespected just because the school wants to facilitate the boy's mental illness. The girls absolutely should have the right to decide if they want to let him run against them or not.


Agreed. I'm willing to bet no matter how huggy & feely the girls are, they really don't want to compete against such stacked odds.


----------



## FeXL

Further on males competing in women's sports.

Olympics: 'Genitals Included'



> Being a really great female athlete just got harder.
> 
> It also must really stink about now.
> 
> Title IX can’t even fix this.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee (which has had an impossible task of keeping performance enhancing drugs out of the systems of their athletes) has now sanctioned that men (complete with genitalia given at birth) will be allowed to compete against women.
> 
> The IOC believes that men who lower their testosterone level by a certain percent for a defined length of time have become sufficiently “female enough” to get to run, race, box, lift, jump, skate, etc against exclusively other women.


There will (rightfully) be a hue & cry about this.


----------



## FeXL

Even more on rapefugees.

When Political Correctness Comes Horribly Full Circle



> The inevitable disastrous and devastating consequences of political correctness coming horribly full circle:
> 
> _Pupils at the Herder school in Kassel, Germany have been subjected to months of sexual assault by “much older” migrant males on their way to and from school, dating back as far as September 2015. The three girls aged between 16 and 18 were repeatedly touched inappropriately and verbally abused, but they refused to report the incidents to the police or their school because the perpetrators were “refugees”.
> 
> German newspaper the Hessian Niedersächsische Allgemeine reports the girls realised the “social-political” implications of their reporting their crimes, with the significant amount of press attention swirling around migrant sex assault, leading to them becoming what the paper identified as “paralysed by political correctness”.
> 
> One of the girls, identified by the pseudonym ‘Anna’, said of their decision to suppress the sex attacks: “We do not want refugees to be discriminated against. We do not want people making sweeping accusations [about migrants], [and we didn’t want to] foment bad blood”. The school says “many others may have experienced this harassment as well”.
> 
> The girls were finally persuaded to come forward by a victim support group called ‘Kassel Help’, and they revealed how they were targeted by the men on public transport. The migrants who attacked them would find their way onto the same buses and trams daily to get near the girls, who were touched on the breasts, bottom, and between the legs. The report states “hardly a day went without harassment”._​
> *Victims so effectively brainwashed, they chose to protect these animals. The very picture of a successful progressive society.*


M'bold.

I hope the parents of these girls are proud...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Progressivism in the EU.

Socialism Strikes Again - Bankrupt EU Is Planning To Seize Private Wealth



> It's no coincidence that as the crisis unfolds the ruling bureaucrats in the European Commission are floating two consecutive regulations. (This is what they do prior to imposing a regulation)
> 
> i) Issue each citizen and business of the nation states with a Tax Identification Number (TIN). This is widely regarded as a prelude to pan-European taxation. See here
> 
> ii) Compile a Register of Global Assets. The politburo need to know the total wealth residing in the EU, where it is held and by who. See here
> 
> Coupling the instinctive totalitarian nature of the socialists that run the EU and the precedent of seizing private wealth to bail out the bankrupt economies of Greece and Cyprus one can see where this is heading.


More:



> The politicians have spent the economies of Europe, especially the Eurozone, into bankruptcy and abject poverty. The national Treasuries are empty leaving only one remaining source of money for them to pillage, i.e. private wealth.
> 
> *Totalitarianism and seizure of private wealth under the guise of common ownership for the collective good have been the hallmarks of socialism since it was first codified by Karl Marx.* If anyone was under the impression that this failed economic system died with its creator in the 19th century I suggest they watch the actions of the EU politburo and be enlightened.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

How about Campus Progressivism?

Harvard Brings Back the Blacklist for Final Club, Fraternity, Sorority Students



> In a stunning attack on freedom of association, Harvard University announced today that members of independent, single-sex, off-campus organizations will be blacklisted from Rhodes and Marshall scholarships and banned from leadership of on-campus organizations or athletic teams.
> 
> Harvard President Drew Gilpin Faust stated that next year, members of fraternities, sororities, and “final clubs” will begin to be denied these opportunities in an effort to foster “inclusion” and “address deeply rooted gender attitudes.” According to Dean Rakesh Khurana, who recommended the changes, such organizations have been independent from Harvard since 1984. They operate as off-campus entities and do not receive any recognition or benefit from the university.


More:



> "...I had hoped that universities were past the point of asking people, *‘Are you now, or have you ever been, a member of a group we don’t like?’* Sadly, they are not.”


M'bold.

Yep.


----------



## FeXL

Rex on Identity Politics.

Rex Murphy: The sterile, vapid, chauvinistic alley of identity politics



> “I would hope that a wise Latina woman with the richness of her experiences would more often than not reach a better conclusion than a white male who hasn’t lived that life,” [U.S. Supreme Court Justice Sonia] Sotomayor said. Call it the Sotomayor principle: you’re better because you’re different. Elsewhere in that same address, she nailed the point even more strongly: “Whether born from experience or inherent physiological or cultural differences … our gender and national origins may and will make a difference in our judging.”
> 
> This Sotomayor principle holds that ethnic and sexual considerations plainly offer an advantage, a superiority. The wise Latina woman, because she is a woman and Latina, would by the mysteries of identity, be a better judge, reach a “better conclusion,” than a “white male.” Something attaches inescapably to her biology and race, her personal sex and ethnicity, that lifts Sotomayor above, proves her as more competent or wise, than (the natural counterpoint and foil of all identity politics arguments) “a white male.”
> 
> If sex and race, in one instance, improve the judging mind that possesses the “right” combination, it is surely the case that in other circumstances, they will restrict and degrade it. To argue otherwise would be sexist and racist. Surely, the engine of “difference” doesn’t drive in one direction only, doesn’t belong to just one sex, or select ethnicities? Are we not then free, as Sotomayor was, to imagine a circumstance in which a “wise Caucasian male with the richness of his experiences would more often than not reach a better conclusion than a Latina woman who hasn’t lived that life. ” And if we are, her observations are null, since there is nothing “special” as such to any one race or sex.


More:



> This is the kind of sterile, vapid, chauvinistic alley identity politics draws you into. If we start claiming special and exclusive intellectual and moral capacities because of one’s race or sex, offering those capacities as intrinsic to race and sex, then have we not merely put a happy face on the repulsive and core ideas of racism and sexism?


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

Yale Students Tell English Profs to Stop Teaching English: Too Many White Male Poets



> Some Yale University students are demanding changes to the English Department curriculum: specifically, they don't think it should feature so many English poets who were straight, white, wealthy, and male.
> 
> "It is your responsibility as educators to listen to student voices," the students wrote in a petition to the faculty. "We have spoken. We are speaking. Pay attention."
> 
> The "Major English Poets" sequence, a mandatory two-course commitment for English majors, is particularly problematic, according to the students. These classes cover Geoffrey Chaucer, Edmund Spenser, William Shakespeare, John Donne, John Milton, Alexander Pope, William Wordsworth, and T.S. Eliot. It's not the most diverse line up, to be sure, but it's the one that best reflects history the way it actually happened. Inarguably, these are the most influential poets in the English language.
> 
> But students think this sequence "creates a culture that is hostile to students of color."


So, ya sign up for a course on straight, white, male poets & you expect to be talking about gay Asian female poets? 

However,



> In a brilliant piece for Slate, Katy Waldman eviscerates the idea that non-white students have nothing to learn from dead white poets:
> 
> _I want to gently push back, too, against the idea that the major English poets have nothing to say to students who aren’t straight, male, and white. For all the ways in which their particular identities shaped their work, these writers tried to represent the entire human condition, not just their clan. A great artist possesses both empathy and imagination: Many of Shakespeare’s female characters are as complexly nuanced as any in circulation today, Othello takes on racial prejudice directly, and Twelfth Nightcontains enough gender-bending identity shenanigans to fuel multiple drag shows and occupy legions of queer scholars. The “stay in your lane” mentality that seems to undergird so much progressive discourse—only polyamorous green people really “get” the “polyamorous green experience,” and therefore only polyamorous greens should read and write about polyamorous greens, say—ignores our common humanity._​


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Political Correctness.

Trump and Democratic Political Incorrectness



> Remember the time a presidential candidate suggested that Gandhi used to run “a gas station down in St. Louis.” No it wasn’t Trump. That was Hillary Clinton. Had Trump said it, we would still be hearing about it. But since Hillary Clinton was responsible for it, it went down the memory hole.
> 
> Along with her more recent “Colored People Time” gag.
> 
> And who can forget the time that Trump said, "You cannot go to a 7-Eleven or a Dunkin' Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent.” But that wasn’t Trump. It was actually Vice President Joe Biden.
> 
> But still it was indisputably offensive when Trump told the Asian Chamber of Commerce, "I don't think you're smarter than anybody else, but you've convinced a lot of us you are.”
> 
> Then he followed that up by joking, "One problem that I've had today is keeping my Wongs straight."
> 
> You would have to be ridiculously politically incorrect or an outright buffoon to say something like that to the Asian Chamber of Commerce. And this is exactly why Trump is… but wait, those lines actually came from Democratic Senate Democratic Leader Harry Reid.
> 
> Reid recently popped up to call Trump’s comments racist. And he ought to know. Harry Reid believed that Obama was electable because he was “light-skinned” with ”no ***** dialect”.
> 
> Memories are short when it comes to Democratic racial and ethnic stereotypes. Not to mention slurs.


More:



> Democrats actually say politically incorrect things all the time. Trump has become famous because he’s one of the few Republicans who talks like a Democrat and says the sort of things that Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton and Harry Reid have no problem saying in private and even in public speeches.


Further:



> Sensitivity is not a bad thing. But what we have is not sensitivity as a value, but as a weapon. *When one side is free to be as offensive as it wishes to be with no consequences whatsoever, then eventually the other side will escalate to match it.* When oversensitivity becomes used to enforce an agenda that limits basic personal freedoms then the reaction to that will run roughshod over any and all sensitivities.


M'bold.

fjn, you listening?


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Let's talk Political Correctness.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and Democratic Political Incorrectness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> 
> 
> fjn, you listening?




Wow. Impressive research. You need a hobby. Besides Internet forums, that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Wow. Impressive research. You need a hobby. Besides Internet forums, that is.


You overestimate the time it take us to produce genius.


----------



## Macfury

New York Times Can't Figure Out Orlando Terrorist's Motive

An interesting perspective:



> In the fantasyland of modern progressive politics, if a boy identifies as a girl, then he’s a girl. But if a gay Muslim registered Democrat identifies as a martyr for the Islamic State, he’s still a Republican.


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> You overestimate the time it take us to produce genius.




Not you. [BOLD]The other guy. [/BOLD] M'bold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

You underestimate the time it takes FeXL to produce genius--and do his bold formatting correctly.



fjnmusic said:


> Not you. [BOLD]The other guy. [/BOLD] M'bold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> You underestimate the time it takes FeXL to produce genius--and do his bold formatting correctly.




I guess we can't all be so blessed. M'sarcasm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Well, you certainly missed the consecration.

NO sarcasm...



fjnmusic said:


> I guess we can't all be so blessed. M'sarcasm.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that Progressive bastion, socialist Venezuela doing?

Imagine No Possessions, Imagine Venezuela



> _By morning, three newborns were already dead. The day had begun with the usual hazards: chronic shortages of antibiotics, intravenous solutions, even food. Then a blackout swept over the city, shutting down the respirators in the maternity ward. Doctors kept ailing infants alive by pumping air into their lungs by hand for hours. By nightfall, four more newborns had died. “The death of a baby is our daily bread,” said Dr. Osleidy Camejo, a surgeon in the nation’s capital, Caracas, referring to the toll from Venezuela’s collapsing hospitals._​


The Left should be proud...

Related:

The worst leftists imaginable



> _[P]olitical tourists are stuck in a sexless marriage to a Britain that offers them no excitement. The proletariat has refused their entreaties to revolt. Their radical fantasies are never fulfilled. So they scour the world. For years, the top radical tourist destination, the political equivalent of the Pattaya Beach brothel, has been Chavista Venezuela. Hollywood stars, the leaders of the British Labour party and Spanish “popular resistance”, and every half-baked pseudo-left intellectual from Noam Chomsky to John Pilger has engaged in a left orientalism as they wallowed in “the other’s” exotic delights.
> 
> Venezuela stroked all their erogenous zones. Hugo Chávez and his successor Nicolás Maduro were anti-American and “anti-imperialist”. That both allied with imperial powers, most notably Russia, did not appear to concern them in the slightest. Venezuela, cried Seumas Milne in the Guardian, has “redistributed wealth and power, rejected western neoliberal orthodoxy, and challenged imperial domination”. What more could a breathless Western punter ask for?_​


----------



## Macfury

They're feeling the Bern! I'm surprised Sanders hasn't gone on tour with some Venezuelans so they can tell America just how good it's going to get...


----------



## FeXL

Further on that Progressive jewel.

Venezuela protests: Teenager and four-year-old girl among the dead as country is rocked by unrest over food shortages



> At least five people have died in Venezuela in recent days, as protests against the country’s socialist government grow amid dire food shortages and prolonged economic turmoil. A 17-year-old boy was the latest to be killed, during a protest on Tuesday in Lagunillas in the western state of Merida. Jean Omana was reportedly shot in the head as soldiers and police clashed with demonstrators demanding food. He died on Wednesday at a local hospital.
> 
> The unrest over a drastic lack of food and medicine has seen dozens injured and hundreds arrested across the febrile Latin American oil state, *as its leftist President Nicolas Maduro tries to stave off opposition calls for a referendum on his leadership.*


M'bold.

A referendum? :yikes: I surprised he's not facing a coup yet...


----------



## Macfury

Got news for them--it's not the leadership, it's the system.


----------



## FeXL

So, how's that men-in-girls-changing-room in Target working out so far?

Target Hit With Wave Of Men Snooping On Teens



> Unfortunately, the Target bathroom story has been forgotten about a little bit by the press but that doesn’t mean that the issues have dissipated.
> 
> Just the opposite actually.
> 
> The decision to let men and women use whichever bathroom they are most comfortable in is an extremely slippery slope whether or not the liberal media wants to admit it or not.
> 
> Just ask this 16-year-old girl from North Dakota what happened to her recently.


Huh. Who would have predicted that...


----------



## FeXL

Can you imagine the hue & cry if someone had refused to bake a wedding cake for a gay couple?

Oh, wait...

'Hell No!' Cashier refuses to serve Trump backers



> Shannon Riggs and her cousins were famished after attending a Donald Trump rally last week in Richmond, Va., so they decided to drop by Cook Out – a regional restaurant chain known for its tasty burgers.
> 
> The group was decked out in Trump swag – from T-shirts to those iconic red hats emblazoned with the campaign’s slogan: “Make America Great Again.”
> 
> But apparently the cashier at the Cook Out in Colonial Heights does not believe Trump can make America great again. Nor do they believe his supporters deserve to eat Cook Out hamburgers.
> 
> Riggs explained what happened during the June 10 incident to television station WTVR.
> 
> *“As soon as we got to the window, someone inside said ‘Hell no! I’m not serving them,’” she recounted.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

A great but sad (on a couple of levels) story.

The Lemonade Menace

I'm going to go right to the end:



> There is nothing wrong with simply raising money for a good cause. (And there is nothing at all wrong with selling good lemonade to make a buck, or a whole bunch of them.) That is fine, and good, and honorable, and admirable. But one of the lessons of Alex’s short life is that it is possible, even for children — even for desperately sick children — to do more, and to be more, through their labor and originality, which are, like the children themselves, gifts from God, to be cherished. If the city health inspector says otherwise, we should throw him feet first into the nearest deep and preferably cold body of water.


----------



## FeXL

Social Justice Warriors Declare Battle On Colleague For Exposing Their ‘Research’



> A popular Twitter account that highlighted ridiculous academic papers from the social sciences and humanities — some taxpayer-funded — was abruptly deleted recently apparently because critics threatened to expose the name of the anonymous tweeter, who feared career-ending retaliation from campus colleagues.
> 
> The threats against @Real_PeerReview are telling about the state of soft academia. The tweeter’s primary activity was simply publishing links to abstracts and highlighting one or two sentences from their summaries. *If the scholars believed their work had value, they would presumably appreciate wide distribution.*


M'bold.

Surely...


----------



## FeXL

Prof. warns against cultural appropriation in shopping



> A professor at Simon Fraser University says that shoppers should first check if an item or design was created with permission from native or indigenous communities before they buy it.
> 
> Dr. George Nicholas, a professor of archaeology at SFU, believes that borrowing knowledge and ideas from other cultures is a sensitive issue and wrote a guidebook explaining how to avoid cultural appropriation.
> 
> The guidebook, called _Think Before You Appropriate_, is part of Dr. Nicholas’ project, Intellectual Property Issues in Cultural Heritage (IPinCH), which attempts to correct the “cultural appropriation and the imbalances of power” of the average individual.


I wonder if Native Americans consider that shiny new pickup truck they bought or that house out on the reserve that taxpayers funded cultural appropriation or not.

Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL

DOJ: 'Nearly Unprecedented' Rise in Homicides for Cities with 'Large Black Populations'



> A new DOJ study shows there's been "a nearly unprecedented" rise in homicides among cities with "large African-American populations."
> 
> As you read the following inflammatory study, keep in mind the head of the DOJ is a black woman, therefor it's impervious to being labeled "racist."


And, why?

Where Are the Black Fathers?



> *More black babies (72%) are born out of wedlock – without fathers today, than into married homes. It’s no wonder that young black men end up being gang bangers, toting guns in the hood, or killed by another black.* In 1963, that figure was 23.6% for blacks, and 3% for whites. In a 1965 report to President Lyndon B. Johnson, "The ***** Family: the Case for National Action," then-assistant secretary of labor, Daniel Patrick Moynihan, warned that the black family was on the verge of “complete breakdown.”
> 
> Moynihan wasn’t lying. Nothing has changed for blacks. Instead, things have gotten a whole lot worse. So why won’t Obama address the nation and tell black men to start being fathers, getting married before they have babies, and to be a parent to the babies they have? This would be a great way to demonstrate that black lives truly matter.


M'bold.

Sad? Yes. Surprising? Not to anybody whose been paying attention...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's Venezuela doing?

Economic collapse leads Venezuelans to riot over food shortages



> With delivery trucks under constant attack, the nation’s food is now transported under armed guard. Soldiers stand watch over bakeries. The police fire rubber bullets at desperate mobs storming grocery stores, pharmacies and butcher shops. A 4-year-old girl was shot to death as street gangs fought over food.


Related:

Kids, teachers ditch school as crisis engulfs Venezuela



> Mariangel Caceres' teachers, whose salaries do not buy enough food to live on, stopped showing up for classes early this year.
> 
> The state school in the verdant Andean state of Tachira in Venezuela also had to cut back on providing meals due to nationwide food shortages.
> 
> So when the leftist government in April decreed Friday school closings to save electricity, it was the last straw.
> 
> "I left school a week after Easter," said Caceres, a sports-loving 13-year-old who now spends her days traveling to neighboring Colombia with her mother to buy flour, rice or sugar they can no longer find or afford at home.


I know. The teachers need to get unionized to raise their wages. That'll solve all their problems...


----------



## FeXL

Sounds exactly like somebody on these boards...

For Liberals, All’s Fair When Starting a ‘Conversation’ 



> As the Washington Examiner’s Ashe Schow recently chronicled, this sort of thing is common on college campuses. Students and professors initiate or exacerbate a hate-crime hoax or a false rape accusation. The orchestrators are perfectly happy to pretend the fraud is real and demonize anyone who casts doubt on the claims.
> 
> Then, when the facts come to light, instead of apologies we’re saturated with a fog of pomposity and self-justification: We were just trying to start a conversation. Raising awareness of the larger issue is more important than the mere facts.


More:



> I don’t think people appreciate how pernicious and widespread this crowdsourced totalitarianism really is. Routine lies in the service of left-wing narratives are justified in the name of “larger truths,” while actual truth-telling in the other direction is denounced as hate speech or “triggering.”
> 
> *Even when liberals call for an “honest conversation” about this, that, or the other thing, what they really mean is they want everyone who disagrees with the prevailing progressive view to fall in line.*
> 
> Almost invariably, when I hear calls for “frank talk,” “honest dialogue,” or a new “national conversation,” I immediately translate it as, “Let the next chapter of indoctrination begin.” It’s a way of luring dissenters from political correctness out into the open so they can be smashed over the head with a rock.


M'bold.

Ding, ding, ding!!! We have a winnah!!!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Hey, how's Venezuela doing?
> 
> know. The teachers need to get unionized to raise their wages. That'll solve all their problems...


A five-point plan that has worked wonders in Alberta:

1. Raise teachers' salaries.
2. Raise the minimum wage.
3. Establish more folk festivals.
4. Review oil royalties and then leave agreements exactly the same.
5. Diversify the economy.


----------



## FeXL

So, I've been gone for a week. What's been happening in that Progressive Pariah, Venezuela?

A Socialist Les Miserables in Venezuela



> A mob of starving people advanced on the presidential palace chanting, “We want food”. They were met by soldiers and police dispatched by the tyrant from his lavish palace decorated opulently with a golden sun, giant rock crystal mirrors, sparkling chandeliers and towering oil portraits.
> 
> The scene wasn’t 19th century France, but 21st century Venezuela.
> 
> And if you are wondering why you haven’t seen it on the news, it’s because Venezuela is a Socialist disaster area that was once being used as a model by the left. Now it’s a place where the vast majority of people can’t afford basic food staples and a third are down to two or fewer meals a day.


"But our brand of Socialism/Progressivism is different..."


----------



## FeXL

Realization dawns, conservatives are born...

High School Girls Angry After Boy Is Crowned Prom Queen



> Teenage girls at one New York high school are upset after an 18-year-old boy who identifies as “nonbinary” — neither male nor female — was crowned prom queen earlier this month.
> 
> After Matthew Crisson was named prom queen of Manhattan’s La Guardia High School, some of his female classmates took to social media to complain about the fact that both the prom king and queen were boys. “It just sucks that men win everything and we thought we at least deserve that,” one girl said.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

Students ‘Depressed’ And ‘Traumatised’ By Brexit Say They Will Fail Exams



> Students have claimed they are experiencing physical trauma after UK voted to leave the European Union (EU), which could affect their ability to sit exams in the coming weeks.
> 
> “Can I class Brexit as a traumatic event when I fail my exams next week? Because honestly, I’m so distracted now because of it?” posted one young scholar on a thread in the_ The Student Room_, called: “Does anyone else feel genuinely depressed about Brexit.”
> 
> “Took about an hour for my hands to stop shaking, and for my knees to return to some semblance of working order after I saw the result this morning. How I managed to get through a regular day at work afterwards, I don’t even know”, recounted user AngryJellyfish.
> 
> “It’s absolutely horrible, it doesn’t even feel real. I feel unwelcome in my own country”, chimed in Plagioclase.


What the hell are these idiots going to do when a dose of real life slaps them in the face?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> What the hell are these idiots going to do when a dose of real life slaps them in the face?


Hang out in the "Progressive Thread" for comfort and solidarity?


----------



## FeXL

So, in a breathtakingly stupid Progressive effort to stop Muslim migrants & refugees from sexually assaulting & raping women in Sweden, we give you 'Don't Touch Me' Wristbands.

Genius: Swedish Police Unveil New 'Don't Touch Me' Wristbands In Effort to Stop Sexual Assaults by Migrants



> As part of its plan to combat migrant sex crimes, the Swedish police are gearing up to hand out wristbands to young women that read, “don’t touch me.” They will be passed out over the summer at events and festivals.
> 
> “By wearing these wristbands,” Sweden’s police chief said, “young women will be able to make a stand.”
> 
> The wristbands are written in Swedish, however, while the vast majority of those perpetrating the sexual assaults are thought to be migrants, who are unable to read Swedish.


More:



> *This sounds like about as good of an idea as gun-free zone signs.*


M'bold.

Yep...

Related:

To counter Muslim migrant sex assaults, Swedish cops giving girls “Do not molest me” bracelets



> This will work. Can’t you picture it? A Muslim migrant is about to attack an Infidel girl and make her a “captive of the right hand” (cf. Qur’an 4:3, 4:24, 23:1-6, 33:50, 70:30), but then he spies her “Do not molest me” bracelet, apologizes, and hurries away.


More:



> *Is there no one left in Sweden, or Europe in general, who has any spine?* Is every last Western leader determined to stand up to jihad terror and Islamic supremacism in the wimpiest possible manner?


M'bold.

Good question.

Related, too:

Migrant gang sexually assault children as young as 12 at festival



> A gang of seven to eight men have been preying on young girls to carry out 23 sex attacks this weekend.
> 
> Victims at the Putte Festival in Karlstad this weekend, said they were surrounded and then the gang started to grope them.
> 
> Police officer Per-Arne Eriksson said: “The girls said that a group of seven to eight young guys surround them. They groped their bottoms and breasts and forced their hands inside their cloths.”


More:



> One Twitter user wrote: *“So if I lose my band, it’s ok to grope?”*


M'bold.

Apparently...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Hang out in the "Progressive Thread" for comfort and solidarity?


That & hugs from the Hairdo...


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Another Progressive policy fails miserably. Who woulda guessed...

Man arrested after allegedly filming girls in Target dressing room



> A 22-year-old man was arrested and charged with violation of privacy last week after he allegedly recorded underage girls in a Target changing room.
> 
> The incident allegedly took place at a New Hampshire Target store on June 22, just days after the two-month anniversary of the retail giant’s announcement of a new policy allowing biological men to access women’s restrooms and dressing rooms and vice versa.


I'm gonna get me a patch like this made up for my riding vest:


----------



## FeXL

So, how's that 15 buck an hour minimum wage looking?

This robot-powered burger joint could put fast food workers out of a job



> A robot-powered burger joint is coming to San Francisco.
> 
> In 2012, secretive robotics startup Momentum Machines debuted a machine that could crank out 400 made-to-order hamburgers in an hour. It's fully autonomous, meaning the robot can slice toppings, grill a patty, and assemble and bag the burger without any help from humans. *The internet flipped out.*
> 
> Years of relative silence ensued, but in January, Hoodline's Brittany Hopkins learned that the San Francisco-based startup had applied for a building permit to convert a ground-floor retail space in the SoMa neighborhood into a restaurant.


M'bold.

Progressive heads gonna explode...


----------



## Macfury

Fast food unemployment... with dignity.

Wonder which industry the progs will force to robotize next?



FeXL said:


> So, how's that 15 buck an hour minimum wage looking?
> 
> This robot-powered burger joint could put fast food workers out of a job
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> Progressive heads gonna explode...


----------



## FeXL

More Progressive policy at work.

EU bans claim that water can prevent dehydration



> *EU officials concluded that, following a three-year investigation, there was no evidence to prove the previously undisputed fact.*
> 
> Producers of bottled water are now forbidden by law from making the claim and will face a two-year jail sentence if they defy the edict, which comes into force in the UK next month.
> 
> Last night, critics claimed the EU was at odds with both science and common sense. Conservative MEP Roger Helmer said: “This is stupidity writ large.
> 
> “The euro is burning, the EU is falling apart and yet here they are: highly-paid, highly-pensioned officials worrying about the obvious qualities of water and trying to deny us the right to say what is patently true.


And the EU elite wonder why the people with common sense want to leave...


----------



## FeXL

So, how did those Swedish 'Don't Touch Me' Wristbands work out this weekend at the music festival?

Swedish police report 27 cases of sexual assault at festival



> Swedish police say they have received reports of 27 cases of sexual assault against girls or young women at a music festival in southern Sweden over the weekend.
> 
> Karlstad police officer Eva Hogfeldt says they are searching for seven male perpetrators in the alleged attacks on Friday and Saturday at a concert in the central city, but didn't give any details about the suspects.


Yeah, not so much. 

Would have had better results if they handed out tasers or handguns...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the effectiveness of wristbands to stop sexual assault & rape in Sweden.

'I asked them to stop... but they grabbed my breasts very roughly': SECOND Swedish music festival sex victim reveals she was groped by a mob of men as police reveal FIVE more women were raped



> Five women say they were raped at Sweden's biggest music festival - on the same weekend as a mob of 'foreign youths' sexually assaulted 35 females, one as young as 12 at another concert.
> 
> Alleged victims at the Bråvalla music festival told police groups of men attacked them while others complained that they were filmed while using the toilets.
> 
> Two teenage girls said a man carried out a sex act in front of them.
> 
> *An anti-rape activist said she was even sexually assaulted by three men who were wearing 'don't grope' wristbands distributed by police in an effort to reduce such attacks.*


M'bold.

More:



> Ms Florman added: *'The ironic thing was that they were wearing the police bracelet with the text 'don´t grope'*, everything was really surreal now that I remember it.'
> 
> As well as reports of rape at the festival - headlined by Mumford and Sons - there was one report of attempted rape and 15 cases of sexual assault.


M'bold.

Further:



> 'A handful of men have been taken in to be questioned as suspects. The victims are mostly young women under the age of 18.
> 
> '*I won't comment about their background* but they are young boys aged between 15 and 25.'


M'bold.

Wait for it...


----------



## FeXL

And, speaking of failed Progressive policy, how's Venezuela doing?

Venezuelans storm Colombia border city in search of food and basic goods



> Five hundred hungry Venezuelan women have stormed across a bridge into Colombia, defying a year-long border closure in search of basic foodstuffs and goods which are hard to find back home.
> 
> Dressed in white T-shirts, the women from the Venezuelan town of Ureña marched up to the barriers manned by members of the national guard. The guardsmen formed a cordon to prevent the women from passing but they eventually broke through, cheering as they ran across the bridge into the Colombian city of Cúcuta.
> 
> *“The women of Ureña decided to come to the international bridge to cross the border because we don’t have food in our homes, our children are going hungry, there is a lot of need,”* one woman told the Cúcuta daily La Opinion.


M'bold.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> And, speaking of failed Progressive policy, how's Venezuela doing?
> 
> Venezuelans storm Colombia border city in search of food and basic goods
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.


Hey, Hugo--you're leading the way buddy!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Wonder which industry the progs will force to robotize next?


Here's two:

Uber hired a robot to patrol its parking lot and it’s way cheaper than a security guard




> Uber drivers who pay a visit to the company’s inspection lot near Mission Bay in San Francisco will be met with a rather strange sight: a five-foot-tall, white, egg-shaped robot wheeling around the lot, on the look-out for trouble.


Self-Driving Robots To Deliver Food In London



> It is cheaper than regular delivery - costing around £1 to transport goods within a 3 mile radius.


Note that in both cases reduced costs were noted as part of the decision making process.


----------



## FeXL

What is it about Progs not being able to recognize a hate crime as a hate crime?

Indigenous woman yells 'I hate white people' before punching white woman, but it's not a hate crime judge rules



> A Calgary indigenous woman who knocked out a Caucasian woman’s tooth while yelling “I hate white people,” didn’t commit a racially motivated crime, a judge says.
> 
> Provincial court Judge Harry Van Harten, in a written decision, said Tamara Crowchief’s motivation for striking Lydia White was not related to racial bias.


And WTF is an "indigenous" woman? Jeezuz...

Related:

Judge Rules ‘I Hate White People’ Attack Not A Hate Crime



> “There is no evidence either way about what the offender meant or whether … she holds or promotes an ideology which would explain why this assault was aimed at this victim,” Van Harten said.
> 
> “I am not satisfied beyond a reasonable doubt that this offence was, even in part, motivated by racial bias,” he added.


Purdy damn sure the shoe would have been on the other foot if a white female had shouted, "I hate Indians" and punched a tooth out of one...

Related, too:

Brooklyn: Muslims teens harass woman for 40 minutes, boyfriend teaches them brutal lesson



> Police said the 16-year-old (victims) were hitting on a woman inside a parked vehicle for more than a half-hour when her boyfriend emerged and attacked them. The boys had tried to open the woman’s door and poke their heads into her window, said police spokesman Sgt. Brendan Ryan.
> 
> “The hate crimes unit investigated it and determined that this incident is not a hate crime,” Ryan said. Police are still investigating the alleged assault and are looking for the man, he said.


Yet, the second someone is critical of Muslims or Islam, they are accused of hate crimes, Islamophobia, whatever.

Curious, idn't it...


----------



## FeXL

More conservatives are born.

The IOC’s Transgender Inclusion Threatens the Integrity of Women’s Sports



> Two unnamed British athletes born male are reportedly set to become the first transgender women to compete at the Olympic Games in Rio, and preparation to hail this human-rights breakthrough is already underway. But what the Olympic Committee and the media are loath to discuss is that their system for allowing transgender athletes to compete in the women’s category is ripe for abuse.


More:



> It is simply inconceivable that athletes who have spent most of their lives as men wouldn’t have greater muscle mass, skeletal growth, and lung capacity than someone born female even after undergoing the hormone treatments the IOC requires, which halt male development without entirely reversing it.


This will destroy women's sports, starting in school & going up.


----------



## FeXL

US states sue over toilets transgender school students can use



> Ten US states have sued the federal government over rules requiring schools to allow transgender students to use toilets conforming to their gender identity.


And before the Progs scream, "But where are they s'posed to go to the bathroom?", one for males, one for females, one for TG.

Done.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they start to eat their own...

Venezuela: Hugo Chavez’s brother dies, mother blames Health Minister



> 21st Century democratic socialism’s healthcare in the news:
> 
> Aníbal Chávez, brother of the late Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chávez, died on Sunday of complications of bacterial salmonella and brucellosis in the intensive care unit of the Military Hospital in Caracas, after having been transferred from the Varyná Clinic in Barinas and airlifted to the Santa Sofía Clinic in El Cafetal.


More:



> Elena, the Chávezes’ mother, blames the Health Minister for Aníbal’s death, according to unofficial sources (link in Spanish, my translation):
> 
> _“If my son Hugo was alive, this tragedy would never had happened to my Aníbal, he would have been in Cuba, getting treatment. The ministers are responsible for such negligence.”
> 
> “If he had been treated on time, he would be alive and recovering,”_​


----------



## FeXL

More Special Snowflakes.

Fancypants College In Cleveland Offers SAFE SPACE For Students Traumatized By Republican Convention



> Case Western Reserve University is providing a “safe space” for students who are upset about this week’s Republican National Convention.
> 
> The fancypants private school in Cleveland — where tuition, fees and room and board cost $60,304 per year — is located just over 4 miles from Quicken Loans Arena, where the GOP convention is occurring.
> 
> Completing this poll entitles you to Daily Caller news updates free of charge. You may opt out at anytime. You also agree to our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.
> A July 11 statement in The Daily, Case Western’s internal e-newsletter, informs students — and professors, and administrators — that the private school’s Social Justice Institute “will host a ‘safe space'” in the basement of concrete-laden Crawford Hall for the duration of the convention, which runs from July 18 to July 21.


Interesting poll question at the link...


----------



## Macfury

Did you see the trigger-warnings from MSNBC for Dem snowflake viewers before showing some Hillary buttons:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

So, when an opposition party rightly criticizes a ruling Progressive party, the Progs listen, right? 

Not quite. They work to ban the opposition...

Venezuela’s socialist government seeks to ban opposition party




> The opposition party has been trying to get the government to approve a referendum on removing Maduro, something which is allowed under the country’s constitution. The first step in that process was collecting enough signatures to start the referendum process. Only 200,000 signatures were required for that initial step and, back in May, the opposition party turned in 1.8 million signatures, way more than what was required.
> 
> Yahoo News reports the socialists in power are now claiming to have found 11,000 signatures which they claim belong to dead people, children or convicts. The opposition disputes this but even if it’s true what about the other 1,789,000 signatures? Are all of those invalid too? Based on a claim to have invalidated a tiny fraction of the signatures the socialists are attempting to ban the entire opposition party.


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

Feminist Declares The Invention Of The Alphabet The Root Of Sexism, Misogyny And Patriarchy…



> _Of all the sacred cows allowed to roam unimpeded in our culture, few are as revered as literacy. Its benefits have been so incontestable that in the five millennia since the advent of the written word numerous poets and writers have extolled its virtues. Few paused to consider its costs. . . . One pernicious effect of literacy has gone largely unnoticed: writing subliminally fosters a patriarchal outlook. Writing of any kind, but especially its alphabetic form, diminishes feminine values and with them, women’s power in the culture. […]
> 
> *Literacy has promoted the subjugation of women by men throughout all but the very recent history of the West. Misogyny and patriarchy rise and fall with the fortunes of the alphabetic written word.*_​


M'bold.

Seriously...


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin', two.

Illinois college defends 'blacks-only' course offerings



> An Illinois college has restricted certain sections of a mandatory introductory course to black students.
> 
> “While helping my son register for college at Moraine Valley Community College, we noticed that the required course College 101 has two sections limited to African-American students," one concerned parent told The Chicago Tribune. *"He wants to know why there are not two sections limited to Asian-American students? How about Native American students?"*


M'bold.

Good questions.


----------



## MacGuiver2.0

FeXL said:


> I got nuttin', two.
> 
> Illinois college defends 'blacks-only' course offerings
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> Good questions.


What if I identify as black? Can I attend?


----------



## FeXL

MacGuiver2.0 said:


> What if I identify as black? Can I attend?


Oh, beautiful... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

So, how's that shining bastion of our-socialism-is-different Progressivism, Venezuela, holding up?

Venezuela food crisis deepens as shipments plummet



> You name it, Venezuela is short of it: Meat, fish, fruits, sugar and bread. The government just doesn't have enough money to pay for them.
> 
> It's created a staggering humanitarian crisis in Venezuela, where citizens don't have enough food to eat. Looting and riots have rocked the country. The declines in exports of certain food categories are staggering.


More:



> Venezuela has denied food and humanitarian aid from groups like Amnesty International and the United Nations. Amnesty officials contest that the government doesn't want to accept aid because that would make the government look inadequate.


The hubris is stunning. The Progs would rather starve the people to death than admit there's a problem—THEM!!!.


----------



## FeXL

The truth cannot be legislated. However, the Progs will try...

How The Left Is Weaponizing The American Legal System



> But the weaponization of our legal system should not be judged by traditional metrics. The point is not for liberals to “win” any particular lawsuit or legal enforcement so much as it is to use lawsuits and the law as the weapons in and of themselves. *The process is the punishment.* And in most of these cases the punishment is very severe. That’s the idea.


M'bold.

More:



> In large part this reflects growing liberal opposition to a pluralistic society: not merely opposition to _ideas_ but rather opposition to _ideas about ideas_, *a strong and deliberate enmity towards intellectual diversity and dissenting thought.*


M'bold.

In other words, they want sheeple...

Good read.


----------



## Macfury

Of course they recently raised the minimum wage--I thought that would fix things.

fjn, what do you think?


----------



## FeXL

Further on hijabs & the Olympics.

Driving Ms. Muhammad 



> *The Olympics are only the latest event where our elites mistake diversity for "history."* One breakout star across the TV networks is Ibtihaj Muhammad, a 30-year-old fencer from New Jersey. *While a traditional Catholic woman from Maryland would register a collective yawn, a black Muslim woman in a hijab gets a perfect 10 from the diversity judges.*


Further:



> Here's what all these glowing stories omitted: Columnist Pamela Geller displayed a 2008 social media post in which Muhammad posted a picture of another Muslim woman, Leila Khaled, who made history as the first female hijacker of an airplane, working with the terrorist group Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine. In the photo, Khaled is holding a gun and smiling. Next to the photo, Muhammad wrote in a comment, "me with a gun."


More at the link. Just a shining example...

BTW, when Miss Muhammad lost her last bout, she held her hand out to shake with her opponent & was rebuffed.

Oh, wait...

Egyptian judoka snubs handshake after defeat by Israeli



> Egyptian judoka Islam El Shehaby refused to shake the hand of Israeli opponent Ori Sasson after Sasson defeated him...


Where's the hue & cry from the left?


----------



## FeXL

Good read.

The Left Doth Protest Too Much



> But now the term “liberal” itself, with its emphasis on economic freedom, democracy, and individual rights, has fallen out of favor with many Democrats. They’ve helped give birth to a new progressivism, which emulates its predecessor’s disdain for individual freedoms and its admiration for collective action. But the new version differs from the old in at least one crucial respect, as one left-leaning writer explains: “The almost complete lack of attention being paid by modern progressives to public administration and government structure.” *Even progressives themselves, when they’re not pontificating with overstuffed clichés about social justice, environmental harmony, and sustainable economics, worry about the movement’s flimsy track record of achievement.*


M'bold.

Flimsy, indeed...


----------



## FeXL

Headline sound familiar?

They’ve got nothing. The progressive left keeps showing its true colors



> It’s no accident that in a week when a “thousand-year” flooding event has huge swaths of Louisiana underwater, with 11 people confirmed dead, many still missing, and tens of thousands homeless, Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton are nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Well, not in Louisiana, anyway. They’re not in Milwaukee, either, where riots erupted over the weekend and the governor of Wisconsin had to call up the National Guard on Monday.
> 
> Nor are they in southern California, where more than 80,000 people are under mandatory evacuation orders as a wildfire rages out of control, shutting down a major interstate artery for two days and counting.


----------



## FeXL

Then they came for the guns...

Venezuela Confiscates Guns As Murder Rates Soar



> But might we suggest that *rising levels of violent crime might just have something to do with Venezuela's failed economic and social policies that have resulted in rampant inflation, severe food shortages and desperation among citizens* to do whatever necessary to survive?


Nope. It's definitely the duck hunters & skeet shooters on a rampage.


----------



## FeXL

The poor Snowflakes...

Millennials Outraged Over… Sitcom Mocking Millennial Outrage?



> _It started when EP Mike Gibbons, who noted that 40 is the new 80, mentioned that CBS focus-grouped the pilot, and the millennial in the group said he did not like it because of the jokes about millennials being coddled, too sensitive and thin-skinned. The woman running the focus group, Gibbons said, clarified: “So, you were offended by millennials being portrayed as too sensitive.”
> 
> A Millennial Media Member interrupted Gibbons. “I’m a millennial myself. How are we so coddled, and what about our overly politically correct workplace bothers you?” she asked, like she meant it to sting._​


More:



> Therefore making this show a must see in the fall…


Yep...


----------



## FeXL

But our brand of socialism is different...

Starving Venezuelans break into zoo to eat rare horse



> Venezuelans suffering from hunger and shortages in their struggling country broke into Caracas zoo and pulled a black stallion from its pen, then butchered the animal for food.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> But our brand of socialism is different...
> 
> Starving Venezuelans break into zoo to eat rare horse


Don't forget, FeXL, that Rachel Notley is over 50 and that makes all the difference. She'll just take a whizz on all of those Venezuelan policies and they'll magically work in Alberta!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Don't forget, FeXL, that Rachel Notley is over 50 and that makes all the difference. She'll just take a whizz on all of those Venezuelan policies and they'll magically work in Alberta!


If push comes to shove, I'm hitting the elephant pen at the Calgary Zoo. None of this skinny-assed horse BS...


----------



## FeXL

West Virginia University: Calling Someone The ‘Wrong’ Prounoun Is A Title IX Violation



> Referring to someone by the “wrong” gender pronoun is a violation of federal anti-discrimination law, according to West Virginia University’s Title IX office.


So, unless they've got a sign tacked to their foreheads identifying what the particular gender identity is that day, how are you s'pose to know? We need gender license plates...


----------



## FeXL

That's gonna leave a mark...

Judge Grants Texas-Led Injunction, Freezing Obama’s Transgendered Bathroom Policy



> In May, Texas, joined by twelve other states filed suit against the Obama Administration who’d recently issued a national transgendered bathroom use policy for publicly funded schools.
> 
> ...
> 
> _Reed O’Connor, a judge for the Northern District of Texas, said in a decision late on Sunday that the Obama administration did not follow proper procedures for notice and comment in issuing the guidelines. He said the guidelines contradict with existing legislative and regulatory texts._​


On a personal note, I experienced my fist gender neutral washroom/shower facility just this month in, of all places, the KOA in Moab, UT. You walked into the building via an entrance on the end of the building into a long hallway. On the both sides of the hall were a series of separate small rooms, the RH side were the washroom facilities, the LH were the showers, each individually doored & locked, with floor to ceiling walls. No chance of peeking, photos, vids, nothing.

That's a gender neutral washroom & shower facility I can support. 

However, having a large common area with only partially walled off washrooms, change rooms and shower facilities where there is complete access for any deviant to exploit, no...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual left...

Caution: Language Warning.

Don’t Oppress My People With Your Branded Headphones



> **** you, you filthy white ****s!” “**** you and your comfort!” “**** you, you racist ****s!” These shouted epithets were the first indication that many students had of the coming storm. The sign-wielding, obscenity-shouting protesters proceeded through the usually quiet backwaters of the library… and converged around fellow students who had not joined in their long march. They confronted students who bore “symbols of oppression” such as “gangster hats” and Beats-brand headphones.


----------



## FeXL

'Cause hiding the truth from parents is always the best course...

School district tries to keep field-trip transgender sleeping arrangements from parents



> A Maryland school district is instructing teachers and administrators not to tell parents if their daughters are bunking with male transgender students on overnight field trips.


----------



## FeXL

Can't have dissenters in the ranks!

Venezuela’s president orders massive firing of public employees who support recall



> In the last few months, Venezuelan politics pretty much has revolved around the opposition’s push for a vote to recall President Nicolas Maduro, which the socialist government has fought vigorously — and with the executive and judicial powers it still controls.
> 
> But the government’s latest effort to stop the referendum is by far the bluntest.
> 
> On Monday, a high-ranking Chavista announced that a big chunk of public employees who are supportive of the vote, and signed a petition for it back in April, will lose their job.


----------



## FeXL

Further evidence that $15/hr minimum wages does not have the desired effect.

Something "Unexpected" Happened When Seattle Raised The Minimum Wage



> *Seemingly no amount of empirical evidence can convince progressives that raising minimum wages to artificially elevated levels is a bad idea.* Somehow the basic idea that raising the cost of a good ultimately results in lower consumption of that good just doesn't compute.


Link's bold.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that shining bastion of Progressivism, Venezuela, doing?

Total Societal Collapse: What the Media Isn’t Telling You About Venezuela



> The food lines seen throughout Venezuela are reminiscent of the Great Depression. Thousands fill the sidewalks and wait for hours to get their hands on basic staples. Tensions have risen so dramatically that several people have been killed in recent food riots and lootings. Dogs, cats, and birds are finding themselves on the menu, and a group even broke into the Caracas’ Caricuao Zoo to slaughter the animals for meat.
> 
> In an effort to relieve some of the pressure, President Nicolas Maduro briefly opened the border with Colombia, *prompting over one hundred thousand people to pour across in search of products that have gone extinct in their own country.*


M'bold.

More:



> he Venezuelan healthcare system, once a symbol of socialism’s success, has been crippled by vast medical supply shortages. *Gloves, soap, and antibiotics have all vanished, with power often only working one or two days a week.*


M'bold.

Further:



> Yet another disturbing pattern has developed since traditional forms of birth control have become unavailable in stores. *Record numbers of women are resorting to sterilization to prevent unplanned pregnancies.* Local clinics have hundreds on the waiting lists for appointments. Aside from the financial burden, the possibility of watching their children starve is too much to handle and has prompted many women to take drastic action.


M'bold.

Hey, fjn, suddenly Trump's condoms don't appear so much a laughing matter, do they...


----------



## FeXL

From the "Actions Have Consequences" department.

Target Cries 'Uncle,' Begs Shoppers to Come Back



> _Target is launching a first-of-its-kind one-day sale to try and boost back-to-school shopper traffic amid a boycott over its bathroom policy. The retailer is offering a 10% discount on everything in its stores and online on Sunday. Target is calling the event #TargetRunDay.
> 
> It marks the first time Target has ever offered a 10% discount both in stores and on its website. The sale comes after Target last week reported its first quarterly traffic decline in more than two years._​
> This is what happens when you blindly hop on the social-justice bandwagon without consulting your customers, understanding their mores, or giving a damn about what they think. Serves Target right. Drive by any Target store since the "transgender" policy went into effect and witness an ocean of empty spaces in their parking lots.


On a personal note, the only Target store that I visited even on an infrequent basis is in Kalispell, MT. Find the occasional CD/DVD, supplies for the cabin, etc. Coupla hunnert bucks/year sort of thing.

Haven't been there once this year...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

U of Iowa Professor Worried That the School’s Hawk Mascot Is Too Scary for Students to Handle



> A professor at the University of Iowa is concerned that the school’s hawk mascot, Herky, looks angry — and its appearance could be contributing to a culture of violence, depression, and even “suicide.”


I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

Even more on Special Snowflakes.

First the Confederate Flag, now the Stars & Stripes. What next?

American flag BANNED from South Carolina high school football games because principal says they were used to taunt Hispanic students



> A high school principal from a small South Carolina town was the object of scorn and ridicule on social media this past weekend in response to his controversial decision to ban students from displaying the American flag at football games.
> 
> According to CBS Sports, Lou Lavely, the principal of Travelers Rest High School, is being criticized by locals and students after one of them posted a Facebook status indicating that he had been denied entry into a football game on Friday because he had been carrying the Stars and Stripes.


----------



## FeXL

As sad & twisted as this is, it's stunning that there haven't been a veritable host of rapes because of sexual frustration, idn't it?

New Yorkers these days aren’t having much sex



> Big Apple denizens have gone from the digital age back to the Victorian era when it comes to sex, with more adults — even young ones — remaining abstinent, a Post analysis of city Health Department data shows.
> 
> Nearly a third of all of the city’s adults said they had not had intercourse or oral sex in a year, according to the latest 2014 statistics.
> 
> That was the highest number since 2002, when the department first started keeping public records on the question.


----------



## Macfury

Rape is rarely the result of sexual frustration.


----------



## FeXL

A lengthy analysis on fallout from Microaggressions, Trigger Warnings, etc.

The Coddling of the American Mind



> *Attempts to shield students from words, ideas, and people that might cause them emotional discomfort are bad for the students.* They are bad for the workplace, which will be mired in unending litigation if student expectations of safety are carried forward. And they are bad for American democracy, which is already paralyzed by worsening partisanship. When the ideas, values, and speech of the other side are seen not just as wrong but as willfully aggressive toward innocent victims, it is hard to imagine the kind of mutual respect, negotiation, and compromise that are needed to make politics a positive-sum game.


M'bold.

Duh...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> A lengthy analysis on fallout from Microaggressions, Trigger Warnings, etc.
> 
> The Coddling of the American Mind
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> Duh...


Talked to a neighbour about parents accompanying job applicants to their interviews... it's happening.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Rape is rarely the result of sexual frustration.


It's the excuse at least some Rapefugees are using...


----------



## FeXL

h/t SDA

Just shaking my head. I've never heard of the idiot who authored this piece of trash but if he's a shining example of our education system we should hang our heads in shame...

Air show too traumatic for newcomers who escaped war



> Welcoming refugees into our communities implies a responsibility to provide a safe environment for rehabilitation and integration. *Yet next week thousands of our neighbours will be exposed to trauma in a spectacle most of us would do away with in the first place.*


M'bold.

Brian Lilley nails it:

Toronto Star writer wants CNE Air Show abolished because it “traumatizes” refugees



> He complains that it is too loud, but more importantly, that many of "our neighbours" who have fled war torn lands might be "traumatized" by this "antiquated" display of military might.
> 
> *I guess Smith doesn't realize that many of the "neighbours" Smith pretends to care about were liberated by good guys flying jets just like the ones Torontonians will flock to watch on the weekend.*
> 
> And of course, these same good guys ensure that fools like him have the freedom to write nonsense in the Toronto Star...


M'bold.

Yep.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> It's the excuse at least some Rapefugees are using...


Absolutely. An emergency.


----------



## FeXL

So, why, in a time & place where there is more than a fair share of *actual* issues to deal with, must the Progs fabricate lies to be offended by?

The True ‘We Only Tip Citizens’ Story Is Complicated, And Virtually Everyone Got It Dead Wrong



> The media has raced to declare a waitress the victim of a vile, unprovoked racist attack because she produced a receipt with the message “We only tip citizens.” In its haste to make the waitress a martyr for all things social justice, members of the media may have overstepped and libeled innocent people.


----------



## FeXL

I'm loving this...

#AllahuAkbarSyndrome - When Terror Attacks Have 'No Motive'



> Social media users fed up of the inability of mainstream media outlets and governmental organizations to label terrorist attacks motivated by the Islamist ideology have decided to term it #allahuakbarsyndrome.


More:



> The “syndrome” is described in mocking terms as a sudden-onset mental illness that is spreading throughout the world, *seemingly with no underlying cause.*


M'bold.

[Psssst. The underlying cause is called "Progressivism"...]


----------



## FeXL

This, too!

There's Nothing To Fight For....Except Our Own Culture; And That Isn't Cool At All!



> [T]hey traipse off to the local square and demonstrate against the patriarchy and Global Warming and the existential threat of no free tampons in the train station and cop-killer bullets and single-sex bathrooms in elementary schools and *a host of vapid, illogical faux issues that mean something to about 200 people, most of whom were their stoner buddies in college.*
> 
> ...
> 
> *These are small and unimportant people, and their only chance at power is to align themselves with similar weaklings and hope they can drive the discussion in the desired direction.*


My. Bold.

Beautiful...


----------



## FeXL

Not that it's difficult shredding most Progressive memes...

BOOM: Another Liberal Meme Promoting Socialism Ripped to Shreds



> This meme about Denmark has been virally making its way around the interwebs. It paints a rosy picture of a country where everything is free and people are remarkably happy but that isn’t quite true.


More:



> For some reason leftists who appreciate all this ‘free stuff’ never seem to realize that SOMEONE is paying for it and eventually, as repeated here often, you run out of other people’s money.


Like Venezuela? :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Interesting read.

Barbara Kay: How progressives perverted the study of history



> From the 1960s forward, when the New Left started calling themselves “progressives,” sociology was subsumed into the Marxist agenda as an activist tool for social engineering. As one textbook defines sociology’s mission today, it is “to alleviate human suffering and make society a better place to live.”
> 
> This is political activism, not truth-seeking. Like many humanities’ disciplines — gender studies springs immediately to mind — *sociology quickly became what high-ranking sociologist Stanislav Andreski called “a sloppy pseudo-science.”* And pseudo-sciences are to pure intellectual inquiry as astrology is to astronomy.


M'bold.

Related:

What’s wrong with social science today?



> Recently, Japanese universities started moving away from liberal arts and social sciences , sending global “shivers down academic spines.” The official reason given was a need to focus on disciplines more needed by society.
> 
> There’s been considerable self-examination about the direction of science at the highest levels, including in recent editorials in top science journal Nature. That’s a good sign: we can’t fix what we can’t discuss.
> 
> Social science, our “science of us”, is more susceptible to self-deception than other sciences. It is very much softer than particle physics and it has been especially hard hit by recent scandals.
> 
> *One factor may be the almost universally admitted progressive bias that makes frauds and hoaxes easy to perpetrate. There’s a technical term for that: “confirmation bias”, a tendency to attach more weight to evidence that confirms one’s own view. Much social science research seems to exist in order to provide evidence for theses that are already believed because they confirm the progressive worldview of the researchers.*


M'bold.

Why, that doesn't sound like anyone on these boards now, does it...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Not that it's difficult shredding most Progressive memes...
> 
> BOOM: Another Liberal Meme Promoting Socialism Ripped to Shreds
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Venezuela? :yikes:


The horrible reckoning in the next election will take Notley out, but she is already taking Alberta to Denmark. If she had enough time it would be Venezuela.


----------



## FeXL

Good.

Incredible scenes of protest in Caracas Venezuela...frustration with govt seems to have hit boiling pt

Perhaps they'll take a hint from Brazil...


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

"Don't worry buddy--we're catching up to Venezuela..."


----------



## FeXL

FJN, I wouldn't expect you to understand the "why" of either of those first two...

Nor would I expect you to be informed on the abuse of food stamps, especially by American Muslims.

Nor would I expect you to comprehend how much more renewables are subsidized per unit than petroleum.

And, if you are so supportive of women's rights, why do you never decry the abuse thereof by Islam?


----------



## Macfury

fjnmusic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eliminate socialism, Il Papa and we will see the end of government-made poverty. Meanwhile, it is incomprehensible that the Vatican is sitting on billions.


----------



## Macfury

Plenty of accomplishments--to the degree that they have managed to prevent at least some of the damage caused by Obama. They were elected to protect the Constitution, not just "make laws."



fjnmusic said:


>


----------



## fjnmusic

Macfury said:


> Plenty of accomplishments--to the degree that they have managed to prevent at least some of the damage caused by Obama. They were elected to protect the Constitution, not just "make laws."



Sounds more like a reactionary measure than an actual accomplishment. It's like playing defence as opposed to scoring any goals yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

"Progressives" haven't met common sense for more than a century. If I believed that you understood anything regarding the history of any of the other nonsense you posted there, I might weigh in. It's usually wasted, because the thoughts are not your own.



fjnmusic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

The numbers aren't even correct. This is simply pathetic--but go ahead and give us a breakdown of the calculations and we'll see how well you make your case.



fjnmusic said:


>


----------



## FeXL

On Colin Kaepernick, especially the complete line of bull**** about repressive ******.

Colin Kaepernick beclowns himself according to the cultural Marxist playbook.



> He’s not, strictly speaking, black — he’s bi-racial. Kaepernick’s biological father was black, and he took to the wind after impregnating Kaepernick’s biological mother. She was 19 at the time and wasn’t confident in her ability to raise a child by herself, and so put him up for adoption shortly after his birth; *he was taken in by a white couple* in Milwaukee, Rick and Teresa Kaepernick.
> 
> When he was four, Colin’s family moved from Wisconsin to Tustin, California, where a whopping 2.51 percent of the population is African-American. In Tustin, Colin played youth football, basketball, and baseball and excelled; he boasted a 94 MPH fastball in high school and on the gridiron he earned All-District, All-Conference and All-Academic recognition during a stellar career at Pitman High School in nearby Turlock. But Kaepernick’s throwing motion, which to this day is unconventional to be charitable, scared away most college football programs, so *Pitman head coach Larry Nigro, who is white*, made an exhaustive highlight reel of his exploits which his brother Chris made 100 DVD copies of and sent to virtually every Division 1 school.
> 
> And it turned out that the University of Nevada at Reno was the only one of those schools to offer Kaepernick a scholarship. *Nevada’s white football coach Chris Ault* offered the scholarship *on the advice of his white assistant Barry Sacks*, who interestingly enough was convinced he was worth signing when he saw him dominate a basketball game despite playing with a 102-degree fever.


White Americans have done nothing but support Colin Kaepernick, yet he still refused to stand during the playing of the national anthem at his last football game because BLM.

What a hypocrite...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> The numbers aren't even correct. This is simply pathetic--but go ahead and give us a breakdown of the calculations and we'll see how well you make your case.


HOLI posters don't defend their positions. They just know they're right because, internet meme...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> HOLI posters don't defend their positions. They just know they're right because, internet meme...


As long as the JPG is large enough, the meme must be true--it's "progressive" gospel.


----------



## Macfury

Here's what "progressives" have stooped to. The NFLis politicized because it plays the national anthem:

Kaepernick didn't bring politics into sports. The NFL did that by playing the anthem. - Vox


----------



## FeXL

So, how are enrolments at Mizzou after all the Special Snowflakes have had their say?

Black Lives Matter Has Officially Cost Mizzou 2,100 Students



> The University of Missouri’s (MU) flagship Columbia campus has officially lost a staggering 23 percent of its freshman class this year, an even worse figure than administrators initially predicted in the wake of major racial strife.
> 
> The big enrollment drop at MU has been brewing for months, but finally became a reality this week with the start of fall term on campus. MU’s freshman class this year has some 4,799 students, a drop of over 1,400 from last year, when freshmen numbered 6,211. Overall enrollment is down by over 2,200, a drop of about 7 percent, according to preliminary numbers released by the school.


'Nuf said...


----------



## FeXL

So, how's that minimum wage thingy doing?

D.C. Restaurants Lose 1,400 Jobs Amid Minimum Wage Increase



> Whenever someone tells you an increase in the minimum wage doesn't cost jobs, just point to the nation's capital in 2016.
> 
> In the first six months of 2016, leading up to a $11.50 per hour minimum wage, Washington, D.C., lost 1,400 restaurant jobs, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics. This is a full 2.7 percent decline in food service jobs in two quarters, the largest such drop since the 2001 recession 15 years ago. In fact, this is the first time since 1991 that restaurants lost jobs in five of the first six months of a year. Even the 2008 recession pales in comparison to this loss of employment.


I used to think that Progs were just grain dead for endorsing $15/hr minimum wages. Every piece of empirical evidence points to the flaws in such a system and all the reasons why it should not be implemented.

I'm beginning to flesh out another theory & it goes something like this: This minimum wage hike scenario is pure brilliance on behalf of the Progs. It's 100% self-sustaining. High minmum wages obviously creates more unemployment, creating more people dependent on the state for welfare of one sort or another, creating more support for government social programs, creating more Progressive voters!

Who knew?


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things down in that socialist paradise, Venezuela?

A potato general? Starved Venezuela appoints 18 czars to handle food distribution



> In an effort to contain the increasing scarcity of food and medicine, the government of Venezuela is moving forward with an initiative launched a couple of months ago that many at first took as a joke: the Great Mission of Sovereign Supply, headed by Defense Minister Vladimir Padrino.
> 
> Over the weekend, Gen. Padrino announced the appointment of 18 military generals and admirals to oversee the production, distribution and commercialization of 18 categories of food and items considered basic staples for Venezuela’s economy.


Whaddya s'pose chances are of 100% of the food intended for the common folk actually reaches them...


----------



## FeXL

Well, it damn well better be followed up by segregated buses & water fountains and washrooms for blacks only, too...

Cal State LA offers segregated housing for black students



> California State University Los Angeles recently rolled out segregated housing for black students.
> 
> The arrangement comes roughly nine months after the university’s Black Student Union issued a set of demands in response to what its members contend are frequent “racist attacks” on campus, such as “racially insensitive remarks” and “microaggressions” by professors and students. One demand was for a “CSLA housing space delegated for Black students.”


More:



> The newly debuted Halisi Scholars Black Living-Learning Community “focuses on academic excellence and *learning experiences that are inclusive and non-discriminatory,*” Cal State LA spokesman Robert Lopez told _The College Fix_ via email.


M'bold.

Apparently these fine examples of contemporary academia have no clew what the word "irony" means...


----------



## FeXL

Just shaking my head...

Edmonton man arrested for aggravated assault after saving his mother from two ‘violent’ carjackers



> After saving his mother from two would-be carjackers, an Edmonton man is facing an assault charge of his own.
> 
> “It was just terrifying, I’m shaking just talking about it,” said his mother, who asked not to be named out of fear of retribution.


More:



> Johnathan Tews, 24, was charged with aggravated assault and will appear before a judge on Sept. 15.
> 
> Despite the charge, both parents say they stand behind their son’s actions, afraid of what could have happened had he not been there to save his mother.


Only in a Progressive world would you be charged for defending your mother against attackers...


----------



## FeXL

Guess the whole grad class will receive participation trophies, then.

School District May Stop Honoring Its Valedictorians



> While colleges debate the use of trigger warnings and safe spaces, administrators in Indiana's Greater Clark School District are worrying about one word in particular they say may cause students angst, SheKnows reports, via MSN. That word is "valedictorian," a title the district is mulling dumping in lieu of a new recognition system for its high school seniors—mainly because that coveted honor may foster "unhealthy competition," per WHAS11. "*When students are competing for [valedictorian and salutatorian], they’re trying to find ways to maneuver through the system … and get the best grades they can possibly get, as opposed to taking the coursework that's truly in their own best interest*," Greater Clark Superintendent Andrew Melin says.


That tells me more about the flaws in the person than the flaws in the system...


----------



## FeXL

Can't have any reality in texts now, can we...

Cuban Government Censors Text Messages Containing ‘Democracy,’ ‘Human Rights’



> Cuban dissidents said Monday that Raúl Castro’s communist government is censoring mobile text messages that contain certain words, including “democracy” and “human rights.”
> 
> An investigation conducted by blogger Yoani Sanchez and journalist Reinaldo Escobar discovered at least 30 key words that are blocked from reaching cell phones in Cuba, though that number is expected to be higher, Reuters reported.
> 
> Text messages that included the Spanish translation for democracy, human rights, or hunger strikes, along with the names of some Cuban dissidents, all failed to deliver.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, those Special Snowflakes...

‘White Week’ Fliers Prompt Protest, Investigation on Kentucky Campus



> Fliers mocking “Welcome Black Week” with a “Welcome White Week” posted around the Northern Kentucky University campus this week have prompted demonstrations against racial intolerance on campus and an investigation by school officials.
> 
> The fliers advertise a number of events and seminars around campus such as “White Lives Matter vs. Black Lives Matter,” “Pizza Party for Tolerance” and “L.G.B.T.Q.R.S.T.U.V. and You” in an apparent attempt to ridicule the school’s annual “Welcome Black Week” events.


----------



## FeXL

Good for Coach Tortorella!!! :clap:

Team USA Hockey Coach: Stand for Anthem or 'Sit on the Bench'



> Stand up, or sit on the bench.
> 
> That’s the sentiment expressed by the coach of hockey’s Team USA, John Tortorella.
> 
> Tortorella, the Columbus Blue Jackets coach who will be making the calls for the American team in the 2016 World Cup of Hockey, told ESPN that he will not tolerate any players sitting in solidarity with San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick.
> 
> *“If any of my players sit on the bench for the national anthem, they will sit there the rest of the game,” he said*, according to the network's reporter Linda Cohn.


Bravo!!!


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's Venezuela doing?

Nationwide protests in Venezuela call for an end to Maduro's presidency



> Venezuelans took to the streets in cities across the country Wednesday in an effort to pressure the authorities to call a referendum on President Nicolás Maduro's future — and to do it this year.
> 
> The nationwide protests followed last week's massive mobilization of hundreds of thousands in the capital of Caracas.
> 
> While the numbers protesting this week did not compare, they did underline the geographical reach of dissatisfaction with the president as he struggles to find a solution to chronic shortages of basic goods, triple digit inflation, and a deep and painful recession.


Maybe if he raised taxes... :heybaby:


----------



## Macfury

That will solve one end of the equation--on the other hand a range of good old Notley-style minimum wage hikes should get them in good shape!



FeXL said:


> Maybe if he raised taxes... :heybaby:


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> That will solve one end of the equation--on the other hand a range of good old Notley-style minimum wage hikes should get them in good shape!


Stir in a helping of billion dollar climate change initiatives, et voila!


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

"Math Is Racist" -- CNN Goes Full Retard



> Affirmative action, housing subsidies, race-based employment quotas, government subsidies exclusively for minority owned businesses, preferential college admissions, all of these -- which are explicitly based on race -- are not enough (and totally not racist).


----------



## FeXL

Further on Venezuela (or, What Happens When You Run Out Of Other People's Money...)

Venezuela’s doomed love affair with socialism continues



> When Chávez called out imperialistic U.S. wars, the left smugly discovered their Latin American solidarity, happy to claim him as one of their own. *Now, the left is quickly looking to unpack recent Venezuelan history in such a way that they can keep the rhetoric and discard the policy*—which is exactly what they blamed Chávez for in the first place. He was socialist, until he wasn’t.


M'bold.

Curious, idn't it...


----------



## FeXL

Can't afford a wood coffin in Venezuela? We've got that covered...

Growing Demand For Cardboard Coffins In Venezuela



> Blanchard and Angulo are offering their product in funeral homes in Venezuela, home to one of the world’s highest murder rates, and business is looking promising. Biodegradable coffins are in vogue in Europe and the United States, but *they are also finding a niche in Venezuela in the face of shortages, triple-digit annual inflation and a deep recession.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Trigger words got you all butthurt? "Trump 2016" chalkenings have you afraid to leave your dorm room at night? Single sex bathroom signs causing you nightmares?

Special Snowflakes, have we got a reset button for you! Dial 1-800-P!$$&MOAN!

Oklahoma U. Now Has A 24/7 Bias Hotline You Can Call For Hurt Feelings



> After months of delays, the University of Oklahoma (OU) has finally launched a 24/7 bias incident hotline, so that students can immediately and anonymously report bias, discrimination, mental harassment and other sources of profound psychological distress.


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

Factual Feminist: Those Who Push For Toy Neutrality Don’t Get Little Girls At All



> If you are thinking of giving your daughter a Hello Kitty tea set or your son a Transformer, you may want to reconsider. There is a growing movement to abolish the pink-blue divide in children’s toys. It began with a few fringe Internet activists, but has gained steam.
> 
> Last year Target announced it would remove gender labeling in its toy aisles. This spring the White House hosted a day-long summit on the hazards of boys’ and girls’ toys. Gender-specific play apparently limits a child’s life prospects and may even endanger the nation’s economic future. Could that be right?


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me a Prog with a sense of ha-ha...

Venezuela’s President Tells His Starving People: My ‘Diet Gets You Hard, You Don’t Need Viagra!’



> During a broadcast this weekend promoting new socialist food distribution policies, Venezuelan president Nicolás Maduro jokingly referenced a popular nickname for the nation’s dire food shortages, telling a crowd, “Maduro’s diet gets you hard – no need for Viagra!”


----------



## FeXL

Yep. Sure are...

College students taught most U.S. terrorists ‘conservative’ white men



> Most acts of terrorism in America are committed by white men who are “religiously motivated and politically conservative,” a psychology professor recently taught his students, adding that “9/11 is basically the only act of foreign-born terrorism that has ever happened in the United States.”


<just shaking my head....>


----------



## FeXL

Wonder how many of them have written a bestseller?

SJWs Target J.K. Rowling for Not Making Sirius Black Gay



> Now, Potter fans are aghast that Rowling refuses to make another critical character in the franchise gay.
> 
> Gay rights proponents insisted Sirius Black, memorably played by Gary Oldman in several "Potter" films, is a homosexual.
> 
> Only Rowling seemed to suggest that wasn't the case. This is her world, and she sets the rules.
> 
> That wasn't good enough. Social media activists decried the news. Suddenly, goodwill toward the LGBT community disappeared.


Once again. No real issues in life to contend with? Have to fabricate new ones out of thin air?


----------



## FeXL

Most of you have probably seen the B&W photograph of the "Napalm Girl" from the Vietnam War. Well, Facebook thinks it should be censored...

Mark Zuckerberg accused of abusing power after Facebook deletes 'napalm girl' post



> Norway’s largest newspaper has published a front-page open letter to Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg, lambasting the company’s decision to censor a historic photograph of the Vietnam war and calling on Zuckerberg to recognize and live up to his role as “the world’s most powerful editor”.
> 
> Espen Egil Hansen, the editor-in-chief and CEO of Aftenposten, *accused Zuckerberg of thoughtlessly “abusing your power”* over the social media site that has become a lynchpin of the distribution of news and information around the world, writing, “I am upset, disappointed – well, in fact even afraid – of what you are about to do to a mainstay of our democratic society.”


M'bold.

Once again, when you control the narrative...


----------



## chasMac

A hollow victory for common sense at best. JK is a noted sjw herself.



FeXL said:


> Wonder how many of them have written a bestseller?
> 
> SJWs Target J.K. Rowling for Not Making Sirius Black Gay
> 
> 
> 
> Once again. No real issues in life to contend with? Have to fabricate new ones out of thin air?


----------



## chasMac

Truly millennials are f*cked.



> Concern over “safe spaces” at a Calgary university boiled over into a confrontation this week between two students, one of whom was wearing a ‘Make America Great Again’ hat.





> Since the video appeared online, the woman taking issue with the hat has posted a Facebook response explaining her concerns.
> 
> “Today (Wednesday) I got into an altercation with a guy wearing a ‘Make America Great Again’ hat. I went up and asked him if he would take the hat off, explaining a university should be a safe space,” she said.


Donald Trump ‘Make America Great Again’ hat causes stir at MRU | Calgary Herald


----------



## FeXL

chasMac said:


> Truly millennials are f*cked.


When I first read your post I thought, U of C? However, I see it was Mount Royal.

I'm not a hat wearer but I may have to pick one of these up, just to see who I can pi$$ off...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that diamond in the sky example of contemporary socialism, Venezuela, doing?

Socialism Fails Again: Venezuelan Hospitals Keep Babies in Cardboard Boxes



> The health care crisis in Venezuela has reached a shocking new low. Mesa de la Unidad Democratica, a political party in opposition to the socialist regime currently in power, *released photos online showing newborn babies being kept in cardboard boxes, due to a lack of incubators*:


M'bold.

Have a buddy, who was born in the back seat of a car. Don't know anybody born in a cardboard box...

Could make for interesting drinking conversation, no?

"Jose, what kind did of cardboard box did you have?"

"Castrol 20W50 Motorcycle oil. You, Miguel?"

"Jerome Brewing Company, Andean Red Ale."

"Nice!!! How about you, Luis?"

"I was born in a poor hospital, amigo. All I got was an empty cat litter box..."


----------



## FeXL

And then, this:

My Venezuela Nightmare: A 30-Day Hunt for Food in a Starving Land



> _Editor’s note: The looting, the blackouts, the mob lynchings, the hospitals with no supplies. *Venezuela’s collapse into disarray is of a scale unseen in the Western Hemisphere in decades.* In an effort to illustrate what day-to-day life is like on the ground, Bloomberg reporter Fabiola Zerpa documented her efforts to secure food for her middle-class family. This is a selection of entries from her month-long chronicle._


M'bold.

Only socialism could do this...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Only socialism could do this...


Yep. The type of "planning" Rachel Notley is forcing onto Alberta is no different. Even random anarchy could provide more food than socialism.


----------



## FeXL

Further on completely missing the pulse of your clientele...

Following Trans Bathroom Policy, Target’s Sales Tank



> _USA Today_ reported that Big Red’s second-quarter earnings fell 9.7 percent and it “lowered its sales estimate for the rest of the year.” Reuters explained that net _sales_ plummeted 7.2 percent compared to last year. New stores open for less than a year saw their sales decline by 1.1 percent, not a good trajectory for building an essential early customer base off the local buzz of a shiny new store in the neighborhood.


So, what's the alleged reason?



> *Target officials blamed their earnings drop on “a difficult retail environment,” but it was not so difficult for others.* As Target was reporting flagging sales, CNBC reported that “the world’s largest retailer got even bigger during the second quarter.” Big Blue enjoyed its largest sales gains across same-store comparisons in four years, an increase of 1.6 percent for Walmart’s American stores.


M'bold.

Denial. Ain't a river in Egypt anymore...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

Trigger Warnings In Actual College Courses Are As Dumb As You Imagine, Only More So



> A survey of over 800 professors and teaching assistants at America’s colleges and universities by National Public Radio shows that roughly half say they voluntary use or have used “trigger warnings” — notifications advising students that they may be about to view imagery or hear words which someone, somewhere might find offensive or somehow stressful.
> 
> Discussion of such warnings are all the rage on college campuses this fall, in part because social justice warriors persistently and shrilly insist upon them, and in part because a dean at the University of Chicago recently told incoming students that they should transfer immediately if they can’t handle opposing points of view.


----------



## Macfury

No toilet paper--with dignity....

Venezuela crisis: I flew to U.S. to buy toilet paper - Sep. 28, 2016


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> No toilet paper--with dignity....


Probably cheaper to use their own devalued currency...

But our brand of socialism is different!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Further on Special Snowflakes.
> 
> Trigger Warnings In Actual College Courses Are As Dumb As You Imagine, Only More So


Sad. In 1944, college age young men stormed the beaches of Normandy, fearful of death. Now, some college age young men and women have to be protected from words/ideas for fear of upsetting them.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Sad. In 1944, college age young men stormed the beaches of Normandy, fearful of death. Now, some college age young men and women have to be protected from words/ideas for fear of upsetting them.


:clap::clap::clap:

Albeit pleasantly, you surprise me, my friend...


----------



## FeXL

So, further on Special Snowflakes & personal pronouns...

So Brave: This University of Michigan Kid Selected ‘His Majesty’ as Personal Pronoun




> A student has taken advantage of the opportunity afforded by University of Michigan's new pronoun policy, which allows students to list their chosen pronouns on the official bios that are sent out to their teachers.
> 
> *The student, Grant Stroble, has listed his pronoun as "His Majesty."*
> 
> He is stunning and brave. Applaud his courage. Weep openly, if you must.


M'bold.

Lovin' it...


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Albeit pleasantly, you surprise me, my friend...


Well, there are issues that go way too far when looked at logically, especially on college campuses. I still recall the free speech protests at Berkley when I was in high school. Now, free speech is being stifled.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> So, further on Special Snowflakes & personal pronouns...
> 
> So Brave: This University of Michigan Kid Selected ‘His Majesty’ as Personal Pronoun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> Lovin' it...


There is a prof at the Univ. of Toronto that is taking this issue head on.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> There is a prof at the Univ. of Toronto that is taking this issue head on.


I ran across an article to that effect a couple days back. Good for him.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Sunday Talk: Has political correctness gone too far? - CBC News | The National

I have a friend who teaches at a university in Georgia, and he was told not to discuss "situations" where there were great losses of life (e.g., various US Civil War battles, the losses in various WWI and WWII battles, the Holocaust, genocides in Africa, 9/11, etc) since students could not comprehend these sorts of losses of human life. Unreal. It is as if should not talk about these sorts of events, they never happened.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> I have a friend who teaches at a university in Georgia, and he was told not to discuss "situations" where there were great losses of life (e.g., various US Civil War battles, the losses in various WWI and WWII battles, the Holocaust, genocides in Africa, 9/11, etc) since students could not comprehend these sorts of losses of human life. Unreal. It is as if should not talk about these sorts of events, they never happened.


I won't click on a CBC link but the situation must be bad if even they take notice.

As to your friend in GA, how sad for the students & the victims.


----------



## FeXL

Brutal...

Charlotte Officials are Threatening to Revoke Welfare and Food Stamps From Rioters



> _ According to multiple reports, city officials have announced new measures in an effort to curb the violence sweeping Charlotte since the shooting of Keith Lamont Scott. Any individuals caught rioting, looting, destroying property or otherwise reacting in a violent and unlawful manner will have their government benefits permanently revoked.
> 
> According to the local affiliate WBTC, the punishment also applies to minors who might be participating in the ongoing melee. Parents of underage individuals who are captured while engaging in criminal activities related to the rioting will be held fully accountable, and could risk losing state benefits, as well as the custody of their child.
> 
> “Parents are responsible for their children. If they are allowing them to engage in lawless behaviors there will be consequences for them as parents.” Charlotte City Official, Wilson Stewart, told reporters during the 30 minute press conference._​


What about their free phones? And, parents responsible for their children? What kind of freaks...


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> I won't click on a CBC link but the situation must be bad if even they take notice.
> 
> As to your friend in GA, how sad for the students & the victims.


Well, you missed a good discussion. The points made by the two younger persons were valid to a degree. However, the older person being interviewed made the most sense. It seems as if the uber-progressives have taken on a rather anti-intellectual anti-progressive attitude, and the actual progressives who desire freedom of speech and thought are seen as wrong in their views. Just like the fact that many religious extremists are not very religious, many extreme progressives are not, in fact, progressive.

"As to your friend in GA, how sad for the students & the victims." Yes, very sad. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

More Special Snowflakes.

Feminist PhD Candidate: Science Is Sexist Because It’s Not Subjective



> College science classes are hostile to women and minorities because they use the scientific method, which assumes people can find reliable truths about the natural world through careful and sustained experimentation, concludes a recent dissertation by a doctoral candidate at the University of North Dakota.


Two words: Fail her...


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> More Special Snowflakes.
> 
> Feminist PhD Candidate: Science Is Sexist Because It’s Not Subjective
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: Fail her...


Interesting. I wonder if I, as a white male, used the same argument, would I be successful in my dispute???


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. I wonder if I, as a white male, used the same argument, would I be successful in my dispute???


You shouldn't be. And neither should she.


----------



## FeXL

So, how's things in that socialist paradise, Venezuela, these days?

Socialist Venezuela New Food Police Unit Targeting People For Waiting In Supermarket Lines

Lessee...



> Venezuelans continue to fight for survival, as the nation’s socialist experiment has all but collapsed. Looting is commonplace. Hunger is rampant, with Venezuelans of every economic class eating out of garbage cans for sustenance. And a medical system that is so starved of supplies, like soap and gloves, that newborns are reportedly being put in cardboard boxes in maternity wards. That’s coupled with the spikes in infant deaths that began when the country started to falter. The energy shortages haven’t helped either. The rapid inflation has rendered the nation’s currency worthless, there’s no real domestic food production, and all of this has led to empty shelves at supermarkets.


And that's the good news!

More:



> The long lines have been a source of ire for the socialist government led by President Nicolas Maduro, the late Hugo Chavez’s successor, who says that his nation’s economic woes are brought on by outside sources. He’s banned lines outside of bakeries and supermarkets. Those who are willing to sleep outside of supermarkets to beat the rush are arrested and detained. As The Washington Post reported, these people are given sentences like community service and cleaning the streets, but they’re not defined punishments in Venezuelan law. Moreover, there’s no clear definition as to what constitutes hoarding or transactions on the black market. It’s the Maduro government’s attempt to find a scapegoat. *So far, almost 10,000 people have been scooped up by “Dracula’s bus,” which might as well be the nickname for the food police...*


M'bold.

In sum:



> When the nation’s military is part of a new policing unit to monitor food distribution, you know 21st Century Socialism is a total disaster.


As was the 20th...

Related:

'Capitalism is the problem,' CCSU socialists claim

Yeppers. Sure is...


----------



## FeXL

Aaaaand, let's not forget the Special Snowflakes...

Students Walk Out of ‘Patronising’ Sexual Consent Class



> The Women’s Officer at the University of York has labelled students “dangerously naive” after they protested the institution first ever sexual consent classes, walking out en mass as they felt “patronised”.


Perhaps there's hope for some of them after all.

On the other side of the coin:

Students walk out of veteran’s speech to protest his use of term ‘radical Islam’



> More than 100 students walked out on retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Allen West on Thursday as he began a speech at Saint Louis University to discuss the threat of radical Islam.
> 
> The students protesters — led by the SLU Rainbow Alliance and the Muslim Students’ Association — had arrived early and filled many of the seats in the two-story auditorium where West was slated to speak. As he took the stage they stood up and filed out.
> 
> At issue is West’s use of the term “radical Islam” — also the subject of his speech.


Well, that left another hunnert seats for those who actually wanted to listen to his talk. Win/win.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Progressive utopias...


Prisoners STARVE to death in Venezuela's jails as country's economic collapse sees food and medicine run out



> These shocking images show how prisoners are starving to death in Venezuela's jails as food and medicine continues to run out amid economic collapse in the country.
> 
> Video smuggled out of a jail at San Juan de los Morros, in the central Guarico region of Venezuela, show emaciated inmates struggling to survive.
> 
> With the country in the grip of a crippling economic crisis, starving prisoners can be seen standing in line and begging for help from the outside world.


I got no love for people in prison. Far too many are mollycoddled. However, this is reprehensible...


----------



## FeXL

Caution: extreme language. You've been warned. If you have tender sensibilities, don't read the linked article. Don't come crying to me afterwards.

From the "When You Are No Longer Useful For The Cause, The Progs Drop You Like A Hot Potato" department.

******* are officially out (of the progressive stack)



> ”Everything is racist, everything is sexist, everything is…” Hold on to your panties Anita, haven’t you heard of homonormativity? That’s right. Being in a group that corresponds to 3–5% of the population is too normal for the SocJus machine. They realized that gays can take a very scary form, the white male. That’s right. From Guy Benson to Milo Yiannopoulos to Peter Thiel (notice me Senpai), ****ING (gay) WHITE MALES have been causing tremendous disruption to the agenda of the socialites of the sore ******** camp (Not the gays, we don’t get sore.) And they’ve had enough. From now on, gays are not oppressed enough to be considered a special group by the liberal establishment.


I may not like his choice of language, but I can find little in his argument to disagree with...


----------



## Macfury

They're feeling the Bern! They gave their people everything for which Bernie Sanders advocated.



FeXL said:


> Further on Progressive utopias...
> 
> 
> Prisoners STARVE to death in Venezuela's jails as country's economic collapse sees food and medicine run out
> 
> 
> 
> I got no love for people in prison. Far too many are mollycoddled. However, this is reprehensible...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, Progressive snowflake...

Conservative students of color called ‘*****,’ ‘f*cking retarded’ for Star Parker anti-abortion talk



> A conservative student group at Cal State LA made up mostly of black, Latino and Asian students was targeted Thursday by verbal assaults and vandalism protesting the club’s plans to host a conservative black female speaker on campus.


----------



## FeXL

Military Academy: You Won’t Disrespect American Flag on our Football Field



> Jack Albert, the president the military academy, believes the blood shed by his cadets make their campus sacred ground.
> 
> So when Albert learned that some of the high schools in their athletic conference were allowing students to disrespect the national anthem, he decided to draw a line in the sand.


More:



> *“It is my intention to halt any game with any team whose players or coaches decide to disrespect the colors of our nation or the national anthem of our country in any way,”* he informed the Academy family.


My bold.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Sounds like a bunch of Progs in the making to me...

UCT Students Say Science is Racist, Discuss African Black Magic



> The group of students, insisting that *science is racist* and must be “decolonised”, have created the hashtag #ScienceMustFall to describe their “fallist” movement. The student expanded on what “decolonizing” science means, saying, “Decolonising the science would mean doing away with it entirely and starting all over again to deal with how we respond to the environment and how we understand it.”
> 
> The student also brought up South African witchcraft as an argument against the Western dominance in science.


M'bold.

Related:

Don’t Oppress My People With Your White Devil Science



> During the meeting, one of the staff, one of the “science people,” points out that, contrary to claims being made by a student protestor, witchcraft doesn’t in fact allow Africans to throw lightning at their enemies. He is promptly scolded for “disrespecting the sacredness of the space,” which is a “progressive space,” and is told either to apologise or leave. The offended speaker, the one claiming that Africans can in fact throw lightning at each other - and who disdains “Western knowledge” as “very pathetic” - then uses the apparently scandalous reference to reality as the sole explanation for why she is “not in the science faculty.”
> 
> There being no other, more obvious reason, of course.


Of course...


----------



## FeXL

Canada will soon have more data illustrating the folly of $15/hr minimum wages...

Quebecers march for $15 minimum wage



> Hundreds of Quebecers, including unions, anti-poverty activists and students, gathered in Montreal to call for a $15 hourly minimum wage in the province.
> 
> The message was clear: protesters argue Quebec’s $10.75 minimum wage is borderline poverty and it needs to change.
> 
> “It’s a question of respect for the workers,” said Dominique Daigneault, spokesperson for the Confédération des syndicats nationaux (CSN).
> 
> “*To recognize what they’re worth* and to recognize that a worker has a right to live above the poverty level when he or she are working full time.”


M'bold.

Apparently the irony of this statement was missed by Miss Dominique...


----------



## FeXL

When I was in university, there were a number of profs who would mandate 10% or so of your mark on effort/class participation. Never once did I think they were asking for sex...

CUNY Prof: I Was Accused of Sexual Harassment for Saying Effort Is 10 Percent of the Grade 



> A professor at Brooklyn College of City University of New York was forced to change his syllabus after a portion stating that effort was 10 percent of the grade was deemed “sexual harassment.”


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that hellhole of Progressivism, Venezuela, these days?

Corpses EXPLODING in Venezuela’s morgues as cash-strapped Socialist country cannot afford to provide air conditioning



> Decomposing bodies are exploding in morgues amid the crippling economic collapse in Venezuela as there isn't enough money to pay for air conditioning, it's been reported.
> 
> The shocking claim, made by the conservative political FrontPage Magazine, is one of the more macabre stories to emerge from the country lately.
> 
> It follows reports from other sources in recent weeks that prisoners are starving to death in the nation's jails, newborn babies are sleeping in cardboard boxes instead of incubators in hospitals and opposition lawmakers have not been paid for months.
> 
> According to the FrontPage article by Texas-based journalist David Paulin, *a corpse that had been decomposing for two days in tropical heat at University Hospital Antonio Patricio de Alcalá, in Cumaná, 'finally exploded in a spray of toxic fluids and gasses'*.


M'bold.

More:



> The morgue's barely functioning cooling system is said to be to blame as the health care system in the oil-rich yet *impoverished nation has collapsed under the socialist government.*
> 
> The hospital in eastern Venezuela reportedly had to be partially evacuated as patients in nearby rooms were sickened by the stench from the morgue.
> 
> *It was also reported that there were no disinfectants, chlorine or formaldehyde in the morgue where the incident happened.*


M'bold.

But our brand of socialism is different! Vote Bill's Wife, 2016... XX)


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes & their Handlers.

Word ‘Man’ Banned by California State University Fullerton, Along With ‘Secretary’, ‘Male Nurse’ And More



> * California State University Fullerton listed dozens of words as “inappropriate” because they’re too gendered, including “secretary,” “workmanship,” and “man-made”
> * The list is part of an Inclusive Language Program, which several other universities have also adopted
> * CSU-Fullerton asked students to suggest what words and phrases “you want people to eliminate”
> * Princeton recently backpedaled after putting out a similarly restrictive “inclusive language” guide


----------



## FeXL

Related to the above:

The University of Toronto cares more about creating a climate of political correctness than it does in fostering intellectual development



> University of Toronto psychology professor Jordan Peterson told LifeSiteNews Wednesday night he has no intention of obeying a directive in the University of Toronto’s “cease and desist” letter to stop talking and blogging about transgender pronouns.
> 
> “No I’m bloody well not giving in,” he said. “The bloody cowards. I’m very disappointed with the University of Toronto for not standing up for free speech but it’s not unexpected. I guess they don’t think it’s very important. The university is dead.”


Thankfully, the U of T is not on the list of post-secondary institutions my children want to attend...


----------



## FeXL

I've never been a follower of Wonder Woman & don't care that much for Lynda Carter. However, she nails this one.

PC Police ‘Concerned’ that ‘Large-Breasted, White’ Wonder Woman Sends Wrong Message



> Wonder Woman is under attack again, but not by a seething horde of rogue villains. It’s even worse — the politically correct crowd is after her golden lasso.
> 
> Recently, the United Nations named the fictional comic book character as its newest Honorary Ambassador for the Empowerment of Women and Girls. That was a terrible mistake, according to “concerned” U.N. staffers who started a petition to undo this obvious attack on feminism.


Screw. The. UN.


----------



## FeXL

More on SJW's...

Fisher-Price Bullied Into Changing ‘Stay at Home’ Mom Toy



> A Baltimore mom was severely triggered in a Toys “R” Us of all places by a toy that seeks to represent suburban housewives.
> 
> The Fisher-Price’s Little People toy showed a “mom” toy with an SUV saying “time for yoga and smoothie.” The audio chip on the figurine also said, “More like dirty diapers and screaming babies.”
> 
> Outraged, Gina Zuk Gerber went to the only place that would care if a dumb toy was offensive, Facebook of course.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

Brock University stamps out ‘prohibited’ Halloween costumes



> One Ontario university has already laid down the law on what costumes will be “prohibited” at the campus Halloween party this year.
> 
> Brock University’s list includes ankle-length robes worn by Arab men, makeup depicting Japanese geishas, anything with the Confederate flag on it, and costumes that depict Caitlyn Jenner, the transgender celebrity.
> 
> According to the school’s “costume protocol” developed by the student union, traditional or religious headdresses such as feathered bonnets and turbans, are also off limits.


Related:

University groups try to stave off offensive costumes in lead-up to Halloween



> The Canadian Civil Liberties Association says Halloween forces people to walk a particularly fine line as they juggle cultural sensitivity with freedom of expression.
> 
> Equality Program Director Noa Mendelsohn Aviv said Halloween is steeped in a long tradition of social activism which would not have been possible if participants were excessively concerned with offending others.


----------



## FeXL

Further on UofT political correctness.

Christie Blatchford: Embattled U of T professor a warrior for common sense and plain speech



> He’s a hurricane of fresh air, this university professor who baldly says that one of the many reasons he won’t adopt the faddish new non-binary gender pronouns is that “the people who made those words are possessed by ideology and not to be trusted anyway.”
> 
> In fact, Dr. Jordan Peterson, the man at the centre of a freedom-of-speech battle at the University of Toronto, isn’t even certain that the whole gender-identity/gender-expression issue isn’t really at heart a question of fashion.
> 
> “Because the logic underlying the arguments is that … biological sex, gender identity and gender expression vary independently,” he says — noting quickly that that is “absolutely contradicted by the data,” which shows 98% of people have the same gender identity as their biological sex — “it has become unmoored from the underlying reality” and is “all interpretation.”
> 
> *“Well, if it’s all interpretation it’s not distinguishable from fashion,” he says.*


Progs following a fashionable trend? Nah...


----------



## FeXL

I truly hope I run into idiots like this someday. They'll be head down & ass up in said creek...

Berkeley students barricade bridge, force whites to cross creek



> Students at the University of California, Berkeley held a violent protest on campus Friday to demand additional segregated “spaces of color” for non-white students.
> 
> A video of the protest shows demonstrators repeatedly heckling white passersby, barring them entry to a key bridge on campus by forming a human chain while simultaneously allowing students of color to pass unmolested.


Related:

They Say It All Belongs To Them



> If you can endure this five-minute video of the protesters being theatrical and unpleasant, you may discern the usual inchoate rumblings of oppression, and outrage at the unfairness of being expected to pay one’s bills as agreed in writing. Apparently, the entire campus and surrounding streets now belong to _them_, i.e., a tiny subset of leftwing students, which conveniently excuses all manner of exciting behaviour, including harassing other students, to whom the campus presumably _doesn’t_ belong. There’s also some anti-capitalist fervour aimed at local businesses and the on-campus student store, the mere existence of which is deemed an affront to socialist piety, prompting threats of further disruption, escalating in vehemence, “with the goal of eliminating any revenue generation.”
> 
> Such kind and lovely creatures. *Not narcissistic at all.*


My bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Nanny State.

The government’s unhappy meal: Eat well, and expect to be unemployed 



> A group of students in Calgary, rightfully ticked off at the ever-increasing helicopter parenting of government, will open a “Nanny State Store” on Tuesday to ridicule the increasing level of lifestyle regulations being foisted upon them.


----------



## FeXL

Further on cultural appropriation.

Canoes Reek of Genocide, Theft and White Privilege, Says Canadian Professor



> *Forget Halloween costumes and yoga, there’s a new symbol of cultural appropriation—the canoe.*
> 
> According to Misao Dean, Professor of English at the University of Victoria, the canoe can be a symbol of colonialism, imperialism and genocide due to history. She also accused the canoers of cultural appropriation because they are primarily white men and have a privileged place in society.


M'bold.

So, take out your brain, put it in a jar, place it in the fridge and, for the sake of argument, let's assume that there is such a thing as cultural appropriation.

Canoes are now cultural appropriation. Fine.

How about houses? First Immigrants lived in teepees. Now that they're all living in houses that they culturally appropriated from white men, they need to get the hell out.

What about pickup trucks, cars, vehicles? First Immigrants rode horses. No more vehicles for them.

What about those horses that First Immigrants rode? Isn't that another cultural appropriation? Yep. Europeans brought the horses over on ships. No more horses, shanks pony only.

How about firearms? Steel knives? Also appropriated from white men. Gotta hunt with arrows & spears from now on, and using stone tools.

OK, brain back out of the fridge.

This is only a couple examples from a single culture. Do they really want to take this to it's ultimate conclusion?

Idiots...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk BLM BS for a minute.

After Body Cameras Show That Black Lives Matter’s Claims Are Fabricated, They Don’t Want Them



> Reports show that police complaints are down 93% Why does a group so focused on police accountability want body cameras to go away?
> 
> On the Movement for Black Lives website, which is a coalition of black social justice groups including black lives matter, you will find a very large list of demands. Under the “End the War on Black People” section, demand number 7 states
> 
> _An end to the mass surveillance of Black communities, and the end to the use of technologies that criminalize and target our communities (including IMSI catchers, drones, *body cameras*, and predictive policing software)._​
> We are pro-black lives, but oppose Black Lives Matter, which is a political group that is doing more harm for black people than helping. Many police agencies are embracing body cameras. The public loves body cameras. They show 100% transparency when it comes to police accountability.


Links' bold.

Curious, idn't it.

Related:

7 Questions Black Lives Matter Followers Need To Ask Themselves



> *We’re a pro-black lives organization that is anti-Black Lives Matter.* We’re against organizations which perpetuate violence against the thousands of officers who are protecting our communities daily. We are against an organization that takes millions upon millions in donations and barely gives anything back to the communities that they claim to represent.
> 
> Here are a few questions that Black Lives Matter supporters need to ask themselves


My bold.

Good questions.

Perhaps those Progs among you who think that BLM is just a fabulous organization would take the time to answer a few of those questions. Even one...


----------



## FeXL

Wasn't sure where to post this but is sounds like something a Prog would do...

Doctor sues gay friend for child support, 16 years after he first donated sperm to her



> In 2000, a gay man donated sperm to help a friend from medical school conceive one child, and then another.
> 
> Now, 16 years later, the mother, a medical doctor, is suing him for child support using a loophole in Ontario law that means known sperm and egg donors can he held liable for child support based on biology alone.


----------



## FeXL

Hard times for the Special Snowflakes over the last 24 hours...

A freak out at UMass Lowell



> This is not a joke:
> 
> _Today there is a Post-election self-care session from 12-4pm in Moloney. *The event will include cookies, mandalas, stress reduction techniques and mindfulness activities.* Counseling and Health Services will also be available._​


If we had sent these princesses to D-Day we'd all be speaking German right now...

Related:

Universities help students cope with Election Day stress



> Universities across the nation are striving to help students cope with the stress of Election Day, such as offering tips on managing anxieties and events to help absorb election results.


Just shaking my head...


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Hard times for the Special Snowflakes over the last 24 hours...
> 
> A freak out at UMass Lowell
> 
> 
> 
> If we had sent these princesses to D-Day we'd all be speaking German right now...
> 
> Related:
> 
> Universities help students cope with Election Day stress
> 
> 
> 
> Just shaking my head...


Actually, we are in agreement here, mon ami. They should have been around in 1968. I stayed up all night on Election Day, and stayed up to see the result that Nixon had actually won (at about 7AM the next day). Then, I got a quick breakfast and went off for an 8AM class. Sadly, many of us knew that in a year of so, when we graduated, we were facing the draft .................. and the war in Vietnam due to Nixon's victory.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, we are in agreement here, mon ami. They should have been around in 1968. I stayed up all night on Election Day, and stayed up to see the result that Nixon had actually won (at about 7AM the next day). Then, I got a quick breakfast and went off for an 8AM class. Sadly, many of us knew that in a year of so, when we graduated, we were facing the draft .................. and the war in Vietnam due to Nixon's victory.


Johnson could have ended that war...


----------



## FeXL

Further on fractured Snowflakes.

Cornell students hold ‘Cry In’ over Trump victory



> _The Cornell Daily Sun_ reports that students hosted a “Cry In” on the quad Wednesday in the wake of the presidential election results.
> 
> “I’m quite terrified, honestly,” one student told the campus newspaper as she took part in the event. “It’s saying that people are really given into fear-mongering. They are willing to put people down based on their identity just so that they would feel vindicated that they would be getting rid of ‘Crooked Hillary.'”


This may be very first dose of actual reality these precious individuals have ever faced & this is how they handle it. Beautiful...

Related:

Open Letter To All Of The Whiny Safe Space Liberals Crying Over Our ‘Racist’ And ‘Sexist’ Country



> I’m sick and tired of it. I’m sick and tired of these uninformed jackholes telling me that I’m racist, sexist, Islamophobic and homophobic. They have _no basis_ for those claims. They’re consumed by their emotions. Do they honestly believe Hillary Clinton lost solely because she’s a woman? It couldn’t possibly have anything with her being a pathological liar who’s spent her entire life pursuing political power? It had nothing to do with the fact that America’s not satisfied with her vision for America– an America with open borders, higher taxes and more bureaucratic scumbags in D.C. telling us how to run our lives?
> 
> We’re not racist. We’re not sexist. We want people to come into this country _legally_. That’s not racist. Progressive leadership in the big, urban cities hasn’t pulled the black community out of poverty. It’s worsened it. Liberalism has failed them. We acknowledge that. We want them to prosper. That’s not racist. And as for being sexist? *All issues are women’s issues.* I have no idea why liberals continue to separate them. Do they really believe we only care about vaginas, boobs and killing our offspring? Liberals assumed we (women) would vote for Hillary based on those reasons alone. THAT’S sexist, if you ask me. Women care about the economy. We care about national security. We care about the almost $20 trillion national debt. We care about the erosion of our freedoms. We care about the future of the Supreme Court. The list goes on and on and _on_.


All emphasis from the link.

Nails it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Johnson could have ended that war...


Yes, and it would have saved his Great Society. Imagine the great social programs that fell by the wayside when the Gulf of Tonkin Resolution started the spiral into the vortex of the war in Vietnam. Clark Clifford warned him that this would happen, but his other advisors told him otherwise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cornell students hold ‘Cry In’ over Trump victory. FeXL, at least this is a form of peaceful protest. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Cornell students hold ‘Cry In’ over Trump victory. FeXL, at least this is a form of peaceful protest. Paix, mon ami.


No argument, my friend. However, hardly a reasonable response by so-called _adults_...


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> No argument, my friend. However, hardly a reasonable response by so-called _adults_...


Well, better to cry and then get on with their studies than to protest in a violent manner.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that bastion of Progressivism, Venezuela looking these days?

Venezuela’s currency is so devalued it no longer fits in ordinary wallets



> It’s not so easy to find someone who still uses a wallet in Venezuela, where inflation is expected to reach 720 percent this year and the biggest bill — 100 bolivars — is worth about 5 U.S. cents on the black market.
> 
> The currency has dropped dramatically in value as Venezuela’s oil-based economy has cratered and the government has frantically printed more money. Prices, meanwhile, are soaring. So Venezuelans must handle huge volumes of cash — so much that the bills don’t always fit in a standard wallet — with many people packing wads of currency in handbags, money belts or backpacks.


Hungry Venezuelans Flee in Boats to Escape Economic Collapse.



> _One evening at the end of September, Ms. Piñero, 47, climbed aboard a boat in a small town on the country’s northern coast. She dropped to her knees, praying to God that she would survive the journey and find a better life in Curaçao.
> 
> The other passengers, tears in their eyes, began to pray too, some joining hands in a circle on the beach. They muttered hopes that the Coast Guard would not catch them, that they were good people, that they were mothers and fathers.
> 
> They waded chest-deep into the water, hoisting their few possessions overhead, and climbed into the boat. Its motor started and it steered toward the horizon.
> 
> Even the smuggler seemed distraught at the misfortune bringing him profits.
> 
> “I would prefer that the crisis ended and my business was over,” the smuggler said after they had left. “I would prefer a thousand times that there was no crisis and we could live in the Venezuela from yesterday.”​_
> *Can you guess what word NYT’s Nicholas Casey failed to use even one time in his report on Venezuela’s economic crisis?*


M'bold.

Here's a hint: It starts with social & ends with -ism.

Curious, that.


----------



## FeXL

A short history lesson.

Progressivism’s Bigoted Past (and Present)



> Progressivism embraced racism early in its history, a line of thought that continues to this day, only with different targets of scorn. Theodore Roosevelt and Woodrow Wilson, two of the early advocates of progressivism in America, often manifested racial and/or ethnic prejudice. Although he believed in Anglo-Saxon racial superiority, TR generally soft-peddled his views about blacks. But, he frequently mouthed shibboleths about Jews. His antipathy toward hyphenated Americans who were not from the British Isles or northern Europe was also well known. As president, Wilson exhibited his Southern heritage by a series of acts, from screening D. W. Griffith’s racist movie, Birth of a Nation, in the White House to resegregating domestic and military bureaucracies. Wilson may have been the most virulent white racist to occupy the White House since slavery ended.
> 
> While Chief Executive, Franklin D. Roosevelt – probably the progressives’ favorite president – refused to admit Jews on the ocean liner St. Louis into America in 1939, incarcerated 110,000-120,000 individuals of Japanese descent in concentration camps after Pearl Harbor, and bowed to Southern racists in one New Deal program after another.


Excellent read.


----------



## Macfury

Notley just needs to send some Albertans down there to see what can be made of an oil-rich state in just a few years--with government help.


----------



## FeXL

'Bout time the Special Snowflake supporters got their comeuppance...

The “Suck It Up Buttercup” Bill is Real and Punishes Campus Cry Rooms



> [M]any colleges have set up counseling for depressed students. Some professors have cancelled exams, classes, and basically any kind of teaching. Seriously, how is a twenty-something Millennial supposed to focus on classes when the entire democracy is crumbling? (Don’t tell them it’s a Republic) #commoncore
> 
> In my home town of Iowa City, Iowa, some High School idiots…I mean America’s best and brightest, actually marched onto Interstate 80 and stopped traffic Friday night in protest of Donald Trump legitimately kicking Hillary’s @ss. No word on if any of the little whiners got smacked by an 18-wheeler!


More:



> In response to all this wailing and gnashing of teeth a couple of Iowa State Representatives have decided to lay down the law. Oh yeah…in a big way.
> 
> They are calling it the…_*Suck it up Buttercup*_ Bill!
> 
> Could it get any better?
> 
> Seriously take the time (1:12) to Click here and listen to State Representative, Bobby Kaufmann explain how it works on the WHO Radio show hosted by Simon Conway. He’s not having any “Cry Zones”. He’s partnered with another State Rep. Megan Jones and they are planning to penalize State Universities THREE times the amount they waste by pandering to the weak-kneed psychosis that is our youth in America.


Emphasis from the link.

Good.


----------



## SINC

Grab a suitcase!

Venezuela’s currency is so devalued it no longer fits in ordinary wallets

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ntent=link&utm_medium=website&utm_source=fark

Venezuela's currency now worth so little shopkeepers weigh vast piles of notes instead of counting them | The Independent


----------



## SINC

Good grief, nothing better to do?

Bank of England urged to make new £5 note vegan-friendly

More than 70,000 sign petition to cease use of tallow in production process, saying it is unacceptable to vegans and vegetarians

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Macfury

I hold these ninnies responsible for making McDonald's french fries taste like crap.




SINC said:


> Good grief, nothing better to do?
> 
> Bank of England urged to make new £5 note vegan-friendly
> 
> More than 70,000 sign petition to cease use of tallow in production process, saying it is unacceptable to vegans and vegetarians
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## heavyall

SINC said:


> Good grief, nothing better to do?
> 
> Bank of England urged to make new £5 note vegan-friendly
> 
> More than 70,000 sign petition to cease use of tallow in production process, saying it is unacceptable to vegans and vegetarians
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


They do know you're not supposed to eat the money, right?


----------



## FeXL

Well, we have another shining example of what socialism can do to a nation's economy:

Sweden On Way to Being a Third World Country – Ain’t Socialism Great?



> _According to UN projections, Sweden will be a much poorer country by 2030, much worse than what anyone in the Swedish government indicates.
> 
> The UN report HDI (Human Development Index) predicts a significant decrease in Swedish prosperity, unlike their Nordic neighbors, who will retain their top positions and even strengthen them globally in the long run.
> 
> In 2010 Sweden had the 15th place in the HDI rankings but according to UN forecasts, Sweden will be #25 in 2015, and in 2030 on the 45th place._​


More:



> _At one time, Sweden, a small nation, had the fourth-largest economy in the world. That was in 1970. Twenty-five years later, the economy had tumbled to 14th and the private sector stopped creating jobs, according to Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development data. This wasn’t caused by Sanders’ demonic duo of capitalism and free markets. It was caused by the very policies he idolizes.
> 
> *“Sweden got rich first with free trade and an open economy, before we had the big government,” Swedish economist Johan Norberg explains in a new YouTube video.
> 
> “In the 1950s, Sweden was already one of the world’s richest countries, and back then, taxes were lower in Sweden than in the United States.”
> 
> It was only after that, says Norberg, “did we start expanding the government dramatically.”
> 
> “And do you know what happened then? We started losing,” says Norberg.*
> 
> “It all ended in a terrible crisis.”_​


M'bold.

Just what every country & populace needs: More stinking gov't in their lives...


----------



## Macfury

MacDoc's favourite cause celebre, Norway is not doing so hot either--their nationalized energy industry has failed to save them in the wake of falling oil prices. Another warning to governments who think they can manage industry.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

College wants students to 'color away your testing stress!'



> Bucks County Community College in Pennsylvania is apparently encouraging students to reduce their testing stress by coloring.
> 
> The college’s Testing Center has sponsored stations to be set up in the testing center to “Color Away Your Testing Stress,” according to a promotional flyer obtained by _Campus Reform_.


Fortunately, at least one Bucks College student gets it:



> “I am appalled that my school is pandering to this,” Evan Cheney, a sophomore at BCCC, told Campus Reform.
> 
> “I would think that a school with an older average population would be more adult-like in the environment that it is trying to create for its students,” Cheney exclaimed. “But this, plus the ‘Kindness Week’ that the school is trying to promote, is starting to make me think that this is the beginning of an unfortunate downfall for the school that I do not want to see happen.”


In Oregon:

Taxpayer-Funded School District Bans SANTA CLAUS ‘To Create Inclusive And Welcoming Spaces’



> Officials in a taxpayer-funded suburban Portland school district have banned Santa Claus — and, it seems, any trace of the celebration of Christmas — because “images and artifacts” “like Santa Claus” create insufficiently “inclusive and welcoming spaces.”


Elsewhere:

These Are Actual College Courses - Chicks On The Right



> Young America’s Foundation _Dirty Dozen_ list was emailed to us this week, and it’s both hilarious and terrifying all at the same time. It shows the extent to which leftist nonsense has infiltrated our country’s higher education institutions.
> 
> Not that we didn’t know it was bad already, of course. I mean, we’ve written countless articles about how bad it is.
> 
> What you’re about to read is a list of Actual Courses being taught at colleges/universities.
> 
> If kids are wondering why their college degrees aren’t landing them good jobs, and they’ve got any of these classes on their transcript, they might want to consider that they’re not employed because they are the kind of morons who sign up for these classes.


Stunning.

And, related to the above & what should be a mandatory class, seeing as their parents & high school didn't address the issue:

There Is Actually A School That Teaches Millennials ‘Adulting.’



> It’s things like this that make me despise my own generation. Why do I have to be lumped in with these emotional toddlers?
> 
> According to this, “The Adulting School” opened up in Portland last week. Its purpose? To teach Millennials how to open a savings account, change a tire, cook a healthy meal, talk to people in social settings, how to get to work on time, etc. Things that I had a fairly good grasp on by the time I left home. Shoot, some of the stuff they’re teaching these helpless morons, I had a handle on by the time I was _twelve_. I mean, I was an exceptional child in some respects, but not _that_ exceptional!


----------



## FeXL

Further on $15/hr.

McDonald’s Fires Back at Minimum Wage Protesters by Detailing Its Newest Plans to Replace Them



> Former president and CEO of McDonald’s USA, Ed Rensi, responded to demonstrators demanding more money Tuesday by announcing in Forbes how the company will replace workers with “self-serving machines:”





> _“Numerous restaurant chains (both quick service and full service) have looked to computer tablets as a solution for rising labor costs that won’t adversely impact the customer’s experience. *Eatsa, a fully-automated restaurant concept, now has five locations—all in cities or states that have embraced a $15 minimum wage. And in a scene stolen from The Jetsons, the Starship delivery robot is now navigating the streets of San Francisco with groceries and other consumer goods.* The company’s founder pointed to a rising minimum wage as a key factor driving the growth of his automated delivery business.”_​


M'bold.

Well, mebbe they can polish the robots for the change they can shake outta them...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

College rejects conservative group for anti-communist views



> Samford University recently declined to recognize a prospective Young Americans for Freedom (YAF) chapter because of the group’s “inflammatory” anti-communist stance.
> 
> Karalee Geis, the student spearheading the effort to establish the group on campus, told Young America’s Foundation that she and other would-be YAF members spent at least 20 minutes presenting their case to the Faculty Senate, which then convened privately for another half-hour to discuss whether to approve the group.
> 
> According to Geis, two faculty members subsequently emerged to inform the YAF leaders that the Senate had voted to deny their application, but would be willing to reconsider the issue next semester provided that the group made revisions to its club constitution.


B..b..bu..but, they won't bake me a gay wedding cake!!!


----------



## FeXL

Even more Special Snowflakes!

Special Snowflake Cries Because She ‘Almost’ Was Assaulted By A Trump Supporter



> Though I question whether or not this “Almost Assault” took place. These anti-Trump whiners have a bad habit of making up crap to post on social media to garner sympathy.
> 
> I can’t even with these lunatics anymore. If I ever “could even” in the first place –
> 
> ...
> 
> Wait – wait – you’re upset because a guy _looked at you and made a fist?_ He didn’t take a swing at you or actively threaten you or call you names or chase you down or say that he was going to rape or kill you? And, somehow, it’s a white male police officer’s fault for looking away from a situation WHERE THERE IS CLEARLY NOTHING HAPPENING??


Victim! Victim, I tell you!!!

Related:


----------



## FeXL

And now, for something completely different: Racist Lingerie!

Yep. Culturally Appropriated undies. The shame...

Victoria’s Secret accused by Cosmo of making ‘racist lingerie’



> Victoria’s Secret is taking friendly fire from a leading women’s magazine for allegedly showcasing “racist” underwear at the Grand Palais in Paris this week.
> Cosmopolitan published an op-ed on Wednesday blasting the 2016 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show for “cultural appropriation” by “a sexist, patriarchal, mostly white corporation [that] continues to take what it wants for its own gain.” Themes and garments inspired by countries like China and Mexico were particularly galling to writer Helin Jung.


Related:

Victoria’s Secret Accused of Cultural Appropriation, Designing ‘Racist Lingerie’



> In an article, Helin Jung, executive lifestyle editor at the outlet, criticized what she called the “sexist, patriarchal, mostly white corporation” for its “brazen” perpetuation of “what is clearly cultural appropriation.”


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Oh, the iron...

Marxist Vegan Restaurant Closes After Customers No Longer Willing to Wait 40 Minutes for a Sandwich



> A “Marxist” “collectivist” “worker-run” restaurant in Grand Rapids, Michigan, closed its doors this week after customers complained that they could no longer tolerate the bizarre hours, high prices and long lines.
> 
> The Garden Diner and Cafe—previously known as the Bartertown Diner—featured a vegan, vegetarian and raw food menu that had met with significant national acclaim. But the restaurant’s business model, which did not allow for bosses or managers, promised a “living wage” to all employees and a strong union, did not allow the restaurant to make enough profit to stay in business.


I jes' luvs me a good, ol' fashioned, failed Prog social experiment...


----------



## FeXL

Further on $15/hr employment pipedreams

Amazon introduces next major job killer to face Americans



> Amazon on Monday unveiled the latest plan to automate American workers out of existence — a futuristic grocery store without any cashiers.
> 
> High-tech sensors and artificial intelligence are allowing shoppers at the Seattle food market to swipe an app when they enter, then roam the aisles and grab staples like bread and milk, artisanal cheeses and chocolates and ready-made meals.
> 
> ...
> 
> *It also threatens countless jobs at grocery stores, which are the leading employers of cashiers and had 856,850 on their payrolls in May 2015, according to the latest figures from the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

B..b...bu..but... GAY WEDDING CAKES!!!

Michigan university threatens to arrest conservative students for ‘free speech ball,’ drawing lawsuit



> Campus authorities pounced on members of the Turning Point USA chapter Oct. 17 when they left one of two free speech zones that “make up less than 0.03 percent of the campus,” according to the Alliance Defending Freedom, which is representing the students.


OK, fine. So they left the hallowed areas. Sue them.

However:



> Less than a month later, campus authorities made no attempt to stop a march around campus – well outside of the speech zones – to protest Donald Trump’s election. *Those protesters stood in the same place where Turning Point USA members had been threatened with arrest, the alliance said.*


M'bold.

Curious, ain't it...


----------



## FeXL

Further on double standards for the left.

Report buried Trump-related ‘hate crimes’ against white kids



> At least 2,000 educators around the country reported racist slurs and other derogatory language leveled against white students in the first days after Donald Trump was elected president. But *the group that surveyed the teachers didn’t publish the results in its report on Trump-related “hate crimes.”*


M'bold.

Not a surprise to anybody who has been paying attention...


----------



## FeXL

Goal achieved.

From Sexual Privacy to Sexual Police



> The “right to privacy” when it came to the bedroom was the _casus belli_ the Left used to upend social sexual mores and institute contrary values; the “right to privacy” when it came to sex was never the _purpose_, but solely the _means_. Now that the end of upsetting and recombobulating sexual norms has been achieved, “the right to privacy” when it comes to sexuality can be readily eschewed.


Further:



> _ “[T]he South Carolina university is asking students invasive and personal questions about their drinking habits and sex life as part of what they’ve billed as an online Title IX training course.
> 
> “‘How many times have you had sex (including oral) in the last 3 months?’ asks one question.
> 
> “‘With how many different people have you had sex (including oral) in the last 3 months?’ asks another.
> 
> “…
> 
> “[T]he school says that failure to complete the course will be a violation of the ‘Student Code of Conduct, General Student Regulation 8: Failure to Comply with Official Request.'”
> _​


Oh, what a tale I'd tell...


----------



## FeXL

So, if Black Lives Matter so much, why are black women killing more than 1 in 3 of their unborn?

CDC: 35% of Abortions are Black Babies



> _ According to the CDC report, the rate of abortion among African-American women is far higher than among white American women. While black women make up only six percent of the U.S. population, they account for 35 percent of abortions reported.
> 
> White people comprise 77 percent of the population, and white mothers account for 37 percent of abortions. Hispanics make up 17.6 percent of the population and account for 19 percent of abortions.
> _​


Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

Berkeley to offer course on the ‘politics of needing to go’



> A course description for the four-credit class confirms that students will spend an entire semester discussing how “a public restroom is a charged social site,” addressing questions such as: “Who has access to it? Who cleans it? How have public restrooms segregated people into strict categories of gender, race, class, and ability? What does it mean for a public space to be designed for private activities? [and] Who are we socially when our bodies need to go?”
> 
> Students taking the course will apparently “hone academic research skills” by writing a “substantial research paper” on the topic, earning students who successfully complete the class four academic credits, or units, as Berkeley refers to them, towards their degrees.


4 credits? Amazing. This may be easier than some of the underwater basket weaving courses (you have to hold your breath) I've seen before.

The jokes just write themselves...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that bastion of Progressivism, Venezuela doing?

Venezuela seizes almost 4mn toys to distribute among poor children at Christmas



> Venezuelan authorities seized 3.8 million toys from one of the country’s main distributors, accusing it of hoarding and hiking prices. They promised that the seized goods would be distributed among poor children.
> 
> Venezuela’s country fair pricing watchdog Sundde seized toys that distributor Kreisel kept in three warehouses located in Caracas and Guarenas on Friday, local media reported.


Ho, Ho, Ho...

More Progressivism:

Venezuela to remove most common banknote from circulation 'to beat mafia'



> The Venezuelan government has announced it will pull its largest bill from circulation within 72 hours as the country is mired in an economic crisis and facing one of the world’s highest inflation.
> 
> Data from the central bank showed there were more than six billion 100-bolivar notes in circulation in November, which is about 48 percent of all bills and coins in use.
> 
> Despite being the country's highest-denomination banknote, the 100-bolivar note has lost most of its value and is worth approximately two US cents (£0.015). One note can barely cover the cost of a piece of candy, while a stack of 50 notes is needed to buy a hamburger.


Well, that should cover the TP shortage issue...


----------



## FeXL

Only 10?

10 Childish Behaviors from the Left in the Wake of Trump's Election



> If the wild and wooly roller coaster that was the 2016 presidential election taught us anything, it's that *the left doesn't lose gracefully.* We've seen the worst side of Clinton supporters in the wake of her loss, and I don't believe that history will look kindly on the behavior of leftists after Donald Trump's victory. Here are ten examples of the childishness of the left after the election.


M'bold.

Really...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes.

Students rip down Shakespeare portrait at UPenn



> Students at the University of Pennsylvania removed a portrait of Shakespeare from a prominent location in the school’s English department after complaining that he did not represent a diverse range of writers.
> 
> In fact, the chair of the department confirmed in a statement that *the portrait was stripped from the wall by his students as “a way of affirming their commitment to a more inclusive mission for the English department,”*


M'bold.

I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the wide-eyed innocence is...charming.

University of Wisconsin students wear hijabs during ‘Islam Appreciation Week’



> University of Wisconsin students are participating in a “Hijabi for a Day” event that’s designed to spread awareness about the Muslim headscarf and counter “islamophobia.”
> 
> Student across campus donned hijabs last Wednesday – becoming what’s known as hijabis – as part of an event for Islam Appreciation Week put on by the University of Wisconsin Muslim Student Association and the Wisconsin Union Directorate Global Connection, the Badger Herald reports.


They can't do that! That's cultural appropriation!!!

A comment at another site sums it up for me:



> Reader “Arafat” posted to The Daily Cardinal:
> 
> _I think UW/ Madison women should go to Saudi Arabia – experience the searing heat while being forced to wear a burka. (A burka for the naive UW Madison women is a black cloth back that covers everything but a woman’s eyes.) They should experience how beautiful doing this is during the months of July and August and they should realize that Muslim women have no choice.
> 
> NO CHOICE. UW Madison women unknowingly are playing pawns in this Muslim game. The game of pretending Islam is about choices and respect of others, when in reality Islam means submission, with submission meaning the individual giving up all rights, ALL CHOICE for the group think of Allah.
> 
> This is why, of course, the Arab Spring was an embarrassment to Islam for it showed that democracy and Islam are incompatible for democracy means choice, individual freedoms and women’s rights.
> 
> *It cracks me up when liberal women and feminists get suckered into things like “Wear a Hijab Day.” How little … liberals and feminists really know about the real world of Islam.*_​


M'bold.

Yep...


----------



## FeXL

Had to read it to believe somebody could actually be this ignorant.

Was Muhammad Really a Feminist?



> As Robert Spencer has noted, the Quran, the Islamic Holy Book that Muslims regard as the incarnation of Allah, affirms the superiority of men over women and commands men “to beat those from whom they ‘fear disobedience.’” It as well likens women to commodities that can and should be used by men as the latter please; assigns only half of the value to the testimony of women that it assigns to that of men; and promotes polygamy, sex with slave girls, and marriage with pre-pubescent girls. The Quran as well stipulates that the inheritance for male heirs should be double that which it is for females.
> 
> And the bulk of those in Hell, Muhammad is said to have remarked, are women.


Yep. Sounds like feminism to me.


----------



## FeXL

Yep. Right back to the 19th century.

The madness of banning _Huckleberry Finn_



> After a single complaint from Marie Rothstein-Williams, a mother from Accomack County in Virginia, the county’s public schools and libraries have temporarily withdrawn copies of The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain and To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee. Twain is considered the father of American literature, and Lee’s famous novel is, among other things, a Pulitzer Prize-winner. But Rothstein-Williams argued she was ‘not disputing this is great literature’, but rather raising the point that there are so many ‘racial slurs in there and offensive wording that you can’t get past that’.


More:



> Withdrawing, and effectively banning, certain works of literature from the curriculum, making them inaccessible to thousands of children, especially black children, is a travesty. My dictionary describes a philistine as an individual who is smugly narrow of mind, and of conventional morality, whose tastes indicate a lack of, and indifference to, cultural and aesthetic values. Rothstein-Williams’ perspective can aptly be described as philistine. *If she’d read the books, she would know that both Huckleberry Finn and To Kill A Mockingbird are great works of anti-racist literature – they are important books for children to read.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Beautiful...

America’s “Snowflakes” are melting, and this time, global warming isn’t to blame.



> What happens when America’s political system shifts to the Right? America’s precious young snowflakes lose their minds, and folks, this is no laughing matter!
> 
> Our nation’s snowflakes are being cared for by colleges and universities across the country. These schools – no, HEROES – are financially supporting cry-ins, hot chocolate, bubbles, kittens, puppies and ponies, crayons, and Play-Doh to comfort these wounded snowflakes. Some schools even canceled exams and classes to ensure that America’s youth are treated with extra care and understanding during these difficult times.


See, fjn? _This_ is satire. Take notes...


----------



## FeXL

I hope business is good. He just alienated >50% of his customers...

Maine Gas Distributor Won’t Deliver to Trump Supporters



> An owner of a propane dealership in Maine is refusing to deliver gas to anyone who voted for President-Elect Donald Trump.
> 
> Michael Turner, owner of Turner LP Gas in Skowhegan, Maine, recorded a voicemail greeting that leaves little question as to his feelings for those in his community who supported Trump.
> 
> “Thank you for calling Turner LP Gas. If you voted for Donald Trump for president, I will no longer be delivering your gas — please find someone else,” the message states.


Time to call him on it & clearly illustrate that there are consequences to actions.

Oh, & GAY WEDDING CAKES!!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

My, but it's quiet over here. Perhaps there are just not as many anti-progressives as we thought. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Happens all the time:


----------



## FeXL

And yet today, as from day one, there are still significantly more views per post than in the Prog thread, even with SINC, MF & myself posting over there.

Apparently there are far more people on these boards who are interested in articles critical of the Progs than supporting them.

Suck it up, buttercup.



Freddie_Biff said:


> My, but it's quiet over here. Perhaps there are just not as many anti-progressives as we thought.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> And yet today, as from day one, there are still significantly more views per post than in the Prog thread, even with SINC, MF & myself posting over there.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there are far more people on these boards who are interested in articles critical of the Progs than supporting them.
> 
> 
> 
> Suck it up, buttercup.



Yup, you keep telling yourself that, sweetie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Another post!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Another post!



Enjoy it! There can be long dry spells around here without us "prog snowflakes" to spice things up a little. I wish I could say I like what you've done with the place....but you really haven't done anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

I know yer arithmetically challenged so if you need help with the ciphers, jes' let me know...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Yup, you keep telling yourself that, sweetie.


----------



## Macfury

To be honest, we don't _need_ prog snowflakes here--plenty of prog disasters in the rest of the world to report on! But stop by any time.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Enjoy it! There can be long dry spells around here without us "prog snowflakes" to spice things up a little. I wish I could say I like what you've done with the place....but you really haven't done anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Well, of course it does.

Liberals insist: “Climate change disproportionately affects women and girls”



> In a joint statement on World Day to Combat Desertification (June 17, 2016), Stéphane Dion, Minister of Foreign Affairs, and Marie-Claude Bibeau, Minister of International Development and La Francophonie, reiterated Canada’s commitment “to implement the 2030 Agenda and its ambitious objective to eradicate poverty, fight inequality and injustice, and tackle climate change.”
> 
> ...
> 
> “Canada is committed to improving the resilience of developing countries to climate change, which disproportionately affects women and girls,” both ministers said.
> 
> Stéphane Dion strongly believes that climate change, which tops the priority list of the federal government, has a significant negative affect on gender equality and the human rights of women and girls.
> 
> The following are excerpts of Dion’s speech at the Human Rights Council here in Geneva, Switzerland on March 1, 2016:
> 
> ...
> 
> _“For example, women and girls are the main producers of the world’s staple crops. But they face many types of discrimination, such as unequal access to land, credit and information.
> 
> “Women and girls also face an increase in water stress. As those who are primarily responsible for water collection, they spend more time collecting water and walking even further, which reduces the time available for education and income-building activities…_​


As to the first point, only a lefty politician could convert an issue of regressive human rights issues into one related to global warming. In typical politician fashion, they look at effect instead of cause.

As to the second point, perhaps, just perhaps, if we had spent all the trillions p!$$ed away on chasing a non-existant problem like Global Warming on drilling water wells, there wouldn't be an issue for _anybody_ collecting water...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that bastion of all things Progressive, Venezuela, lately?

In Venezuela, The Dictator Who Stole Christmas



> Stealing Christmas is not easy. It takes practice, and the Venezuelan government has gotten good at it.
> 
> This time around the task was in the hands of a sad little man called William Contreras, superintendent of the Venezuelan price control authority (Sundde for its acronym in Spanish). As a staggering 784.5 percent annual inflation was eating away at Venezuelan salaries, Mr. Contreras led a government-enforced Black Friday, where store owners were ordered to reduce prices (by 30-50 percent) under the threat of being sent to jail if they didn’t.
> 
> This sort of December crackdown on businesses has become customary since a few years ago when President Nicolás Maduro ordered appliance chain stores to lower their prices so Venezuelans could shop at discounts which, of course, don’t answer to inflation and other economic nuisances. The measure obviously drove more than one business owner into bankruptcy.


Lookin' up!


----------



## Macfury

Why can't Notley get Alberta there faster? Utopia is around the corner!




FeXL said:


> Hey, how's things in that bastion of all things Progressive, Venezuela, lately?
> 
> In Venezuela, The Dictator Who Stole Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' up!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Why can't Notley get Alberta there faster? Utopia is around the corner!


I can see it!!! <pant, pant, pant> It resembles a great, steaming pile of road apples but the Progs tell me that's just an illusion...


----------



## FeXL

Ya think?

Another failed Prog social experiment...

Swedish Six-Hour Workday Runs Into Trouble: It’s Too Costly



> Swedes looking forward to a six-hour workday just got some bad news: *the costs outweigh the benefits.*


M'bold.

The selfish, uncaring bastards. It's only money!!!


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Apple of Progs eyes, Venezuela!!!

The Venezuelan President's Cruel Fantasy World



> What does Venezuela President Nicolás Maduro have in common with history's worst leftist monsters? Like many narcissistic socialists before him – from Hitler and Stalin and Mao to Pol Pot and Castro and Kim Jong-un – Maduro is aloof to the suffering around him. He blames imagined enemies and ideological foes in Venezuela and abroad for severe food shortages, hyperinflation, and out-of-control crime. Above all, he pontificates about marching toward a socialist ideal, even as oil-rich yet impoverished Venezuela slides toward failed-nation status. He is a True Believer. The fantasy land Maduro inhabits has been especially evident over the Christmas holidays – holidays that never arrived because nobody could afford to buy the ingredients for traditional holiday meals.


Go, Nicky!!!


----------



## FeXL

The bad news is obvious. The good news is that every born female who gets her playing or medal hopes dashed by some guy identifying as a female is an instant conservative convert...

Absurdity: Transgender Men Allowed in Women's NHL



> Men posing as women may now compete in the National Women's Hockey League (NWHL) so long as they just believe in their fantasy. The organization already has one trans player, a woman posing as a man, who wouldn't last 10 seconds in the men's NHL.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes & Trigge Warnings.

Bible students are warned...you may find the crucifixion too upsetting!



> Theology students are being warned in advance that they may see distressing images while studying the crucifixion of Jesus, giving them a chance to leave if they fear being upset.
> 
> It is part of a trend at a number of universities for ‘trigger warnings’ issued by tutors to let students know about course content that might prove disturbing.
> 
> *Advocates say it helps to protect the mental health of vulnerable students.*


M;bold.

I don't think any further explanation is needed...


----------



## FeXL

More Special Snowflakes!

George Washington University Drops U.S. History Requirement — for History Majors!



> A university literally named after George Washington and located in the nation's capital just dropped its requirement for American history, for history majors. In order to graduate with a history degree from George Washington University (GW) in Washington, D.C., you do not have to study American history.
> 
> To make matters worse, the department said they made this stunning decision in order to kowtow to current trends and make history more popular. This change comes among other updates to the curriculum: history majors will no longer be required to take foreign language classes, can do an electronic capstone project instead of the traditional thesis, and will not have to study European, North American, or U.S. history.


Related:

‘Garbage’ university course on ‘The Problem of Whiteness’ enrages Wisconsin lawmaker



> Every Wednesday next semester, the students in Damon Sajnani’s class will meet to discuss, in depth, the problems caused by white people.
> 
> But the title of the course — “The Problem of Whiteness” — and its description has the University of Wisconsin at Madison mired in controversy before students have cracked open a book or peeked at a syllabus.


Yep...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Dems to rehang painting depicting cops as pigs after GOP rep took it down



> Democratic lawmakers plan to rehang a controversial painting on Capitol Hill that angered law enforcement groups with its depiction of police officers as pigs, after Republican Rep. Duncan Hunter personally took down the picture last week.
> 
> A Monday press release from the Congressional Black Caucus and Rep. Lacy Clay, D-Mo., whose office for months had sponsored the display of the student artwork, announced that Clay and CBC members will “rehang” the piece Tuesday morning in the Cannon Tunnel.


More:



> The painting, hanging since June, was done by high school student David Pulphus, who had won Clay’s annual Congressional Art competition.
> 
> The acrylic painting depicts a police officer as a pig in uniform aiming a gun at African-American protesters. Above the scene, two birds — one black, one white — fight, and beside them, an African-American protester holding a scale of justice is crucified.


Now, before the hue & cry starts... Freedom of speech? Absolutely. Freedom to your own facts? Not a chance...


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

Green MP: German state should provide prostitutes for the disabled



> Karl Lauterbach, a Social Democrat (SPD) politician and professor of health economics, told several news publications that the idea behind the proposal was "outlandish". The MP warned against "commercialization of this area" and added that there was no medical necessity for sexual assistance of this kind.


----------



## FeXL

Here's another "cultural appropriation" story.

'My culture is not your costume': Fury as Amazon customers accuse the retailer of selling 'disgustingly racist' and religiously offensive fancy dress



> Amazon has sparked outrage by continuing to sell 'racist' and religiously offensive fancy dress costumes despite criticism from customers.
> 
> The online retail giant is offering a 'traditional black burqa hood', 'Arab costume' and Jesus garment as part of its selection of party outfits.
> 
> The 'Arab' tunic and headdress, with a 'Palestine' scarf, is modelled by a white man covered in what looks like face paint.


More:



> Meanwhile, Amazon is also selling a 'naughty nun' costume, 'Orthodox Jewish Rabbi Fedora hat', and 'native Indian' outfit.
> 
> There are also 'French man' and 'Mexican bandit' costumes, the latter of which has been criticised by customers on the retailer's website.


Naughty Nun? :yikes: :heybaby:


----------



## FeXL

From the "Department of the Blindingly Obvious"...

Feds Spend Tax Dollars To Discover Frat Brothers Like Alcohol, Girls Like Dolls, And Sharks Are Scary



> Federal grants awarded by the National Institutes of Health (NIH) bankrolled studies to discover that fraternity brothers like to drink, that “Jaws” is a scary movie, that little girls like Barbie dolls and that most people generally fear pain at the dentist.


Well, now that Global Warming science is settled, I guess they need to find new causes to fritter away cash on...


----------



## FeXL

h/t to HoM

<just shaking my head...>

Canadian Organization Asks City’s Residents To Register As Non-Racist



> The Sault Ste. Marie and Area Local Immigration Partnership (LIP), a Canadian immigration and “anti-racist” organization, is asking residents of the city to sign a pledge to prove they aren’t racist.


From the Comments:



> "If you don't register, do you have to wear a yellow star on your clothing?"


Good question...


----------



## FeXL

Those Special Snowflakes...

They Kant be serious! PC students demand white philosophers including Plato and Descartes be dropped from university syllabus



> They are titans of philosophy, without whose work an understanding of the subject is all but inconceivable.
> 
> But now students at a University of London college are demanding that such seminal figures as Plato, Descartes, Immanuel Kant and Bertrand Russell should be largely dropped from the curriculum simply because they are white.
> 
> These may be the names that underpin civilisation, yet the student union at the world-renowned School of Oriental and African Studies (SOAS) is insisting that when studying philosophy ‘the majority of philosophers on our courses’ should be from Africa and Asia.


----------



## FeXL

Some New Year’s Resolutions for Our Progressive Pals



> The year 2016 was a great one for our progressive friends – except for that whole utter repudiation unpleasantness of last November. Now, as a concerned conservative friend eager to help, let me offer you some New Year's resolutions that will keep you on the path to success. *The bottom line: stay the course!*


M'bold.

Yep. Don't change a thing...


----------



## FeXL

<just shaking my head>

Georgetown Professor Wants Each White Person to Start Bank Account to Pay Blacks Reparations



> An African American Georgetown University professor thinks that in the face of a lack of government policies each white person in America should start a personal bank account from which they can individually pay blacks reparations for slavery.


Question: What about the blacks who put fellow blacks into slavery in the first place?


----------



## FeXL

Yep...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

(Caution: language warning)

BLM Anti-Trump Protest In Seattle: ‘We Need To Start Killing People’



> During an anti-Trump protest in Seattle this weekend, an activist associated with the Black Lives Matter (BLM) movement took to the megaphone to voice her support for, among other things, “killing people,” and “killing the White House.”
> 
> While she said that, another protester can be heard saying, “Burn it!”
> 
> She also says, “White people, give your ****ing money, your ****ing house, your ****ing property, we need it ****ing all,” as another protester responds “reparations!”
> 
> “**** white supremacy, **** the U.S. empire, **** your imperialist ass lives. That **** gotta go.”


Remind me again about all the violent politically right voters when Barry got elected?


----------



## FeXL

Of course not...

College Guide Says That Black People Can’t Be Racist



> “Reverse racism does not actually exist, because racism is a structure, and people of color do not structurally oppress white people,” the guide states. “Most social justice activists agree that “Reverse Racism” doesn’t make sense.”


Right out of the Prog playbook, page 1: Redefine well-defined, existing terms to suit one's agenda.

And, on a personal note, most "social justice activists" have cranio-rectal inversion...


----------



## FeXL

I'll bet there's a line of Special Snowflakes out the door & down the street...

Welcome to the "Social Justice" University



> Welcome to the "social justice" university. Its orientation is expressed by the School of Social Work, at Ryerson University in Toronto:
> 
> _School of Social Work is a leader in critical education, research and practice with culturally and socially diverse students and communities in the advancement of anti-oppression/anti-racism, anti-Black racism, anti- colonialism/ decolonization, Aboriginal reconciliation, feminism, anti-capitalism, queer and trans liberation struggles, issues in disability and Madness, among other social justice struggles._​
> Many universities are not as candid as Ryerson, but often their positions are much the same. Many have established "equity and inclusiveness" committees to oversee "just practice," to disseminate "correct" views through literature, posters, and re-education workshops, in some cases mandatory. They also sanction faculty members who express unacceptable views. Schools of education ensure that their graduates will be inculcating their school pupils in the principles of "social justice," and in identifying the deplorable "multiphobes" in their families and communities. American schoolchildren have been taught by teachers determined to discredit America, that slavery was an American invention and existed exclusively in America -- a staggeringly counter-factual account.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I'll bet there's a line of Special Snowflakes out the door & down the street...
> 
> Welcome to the "Social Justice" University


Thinking so narrow that they run in smaller and smaller circles until they wind up running up their own rear ends.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual left. This time at UC Berkeley.

Elsewhere



> _Vocal members of the progressive left took to social media to voice their support for the riot, dubbing it a legitimate resistance movement against the Trump administration. Feminist film director Lexi Alexander, who has directed episodes of Arrow, Supergirl and American Gothic, encouraged rioters to set the campus on fire. Her calls to “join the resistance” were echoed by comedian and actress Sarah Silverman, whose outspoken calls for violent insurrection have only escalated with each passing day... *Polygon senior editor Ben Kuchera expressed support for the violence, saying it was okay to punch anyone who mocked safe spaces.* And Arthur Chu, the perpetually “woke” male feminist ally, invited his followers to cheer about the brutalisation of a young woman who was assaulted as she conducted an interview._​


M'bold.

I'd like to meet this Ben Kuchera, face to face... beejacon


----------



## FeXL

Related to the screechy NYU prof from the above story.

VIDEO: Rabid NYU Professor Melts Down, Orders Cops To Assault Conservative "Vice" Co-Founder Gavin McInnes



> If there's a silver lining to the death of free speech on yet another US college campus, it's exposing people like this slobbering NYU professor who had a total meltdown over McInnes' mere presence. Her profanity-laced tirade is a perfect example of the type of fanatical, ignorant, intolerant, hyper-sensitized liberalism that US educators are steeping future generations in.
> 
> *She's shrieking at the cops to assault Gavin McInness "because the students shouldn't have to."*


Links' bold.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Further from the compassionate, intellectual left. This time at UC Berkeley.
> 
> Elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> I'd like to meet this Ben Kuchera, face to face... beejacon


I pride myself as being part of the "compassionate, intellectual left", but I don't like to see this sort of protest ............. especially at Berkeley, the home of the "free speech movement" back in the 60s.


----------



## FeXL

I think it's fabulous, Dr.G.

This election has brought out the absolute best in the left. What has been simmering under the surface for years is now coming to full boil and the planet gets to see how kind and compassionate the left really is. When I made the observation on these boards a few days back that the left is unhinged, I meant it.

Representative of everybody? Nope. But a large enough sample size to never be trusted again.

My eyes have been opened...


----------



## FeXL

No double standards here!

The Trump administration pulls the plug on official Islamophilia.



> At the very moment Pelosi and company forbid any criticism of Sharia law, they rip into Gorsuch as a “religious liberty zealot.” They mock those who worry about encroaching jihadists, then freak out over an Episcopalian judge.


Yep.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> I think it's fabulous, Dr.G.
> 
> This election has brought out the absolute best in the left. What has been simmering under the surface for years is now coming to full boil and the planet gets to see how kind and compassionate the left really is. When I made the observation on these boards a few days back that the left is unhinged, I meant it.
> 
> Representative of everybody? Nope. But a large enough sample size to never be trusted again.
> 
> My eyes have been opened...


Good to hear that your "eyes have been opened", since this protest is NOT representative of the "compassionist" left. We respect the freedom of thought and speech. Welcome to the cause. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear that your "eyes have been opened"...


Yes, but certainly not in the way that you intimate...


----------



## FeXL

Progs. Unhinged.

Crazed America: Woman Tries to Run Over Cop, Blames Trump



> A Connecticut woman tried to run over a cop and later told police that President Donald Trump made her do it.


----------



## FeXL

Progs. Attention grubbing liars.

Fake Hate Crime: Wisconsin College Student Put Anti-Muslim Graffiti on Own Door



> A student at a Wisconsin college was arrested for defacing his own dorm room door with anti-Muslim graffiti in order to get attention, according to police.


Like there isn't already enough real hate in the world without fomenting even more.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Yes, but certainly not in the way that you intimate...


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8AeV8Jbx6M[/ame]

Well, where once you were blind to the goodness of progressive thoughts and actions, now you see their quality. Welcome home, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> ...now you see their quality.


They have a certain quality... and it stinks like hell.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

'We need to start killing people. We need to start killing the White House': Preschool teacher is caught on camera spewing obscenities to Black Lives Matter demonstrators



> An activist associated with the Black Lives Matter movement took to the megaphone to spew obscenities and voice her support for killing people.
> 
> ...
> 
> 'And we need to start killing people. First off, we need to start killing the White House', says the woman, who claims she's a preschool teacher.
> 
> 'The White House must die. The White House, your f***ing White House, your f***ing presidents, they must go! F*** the White House'.


Remember all the white protestors calling for Barry's murder when he got elected? Yeah, me neither...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Screaming NYU Protester Woman Identified as Anti-Trump Porn ‘Artist’



> The highlight of Thursday’s protest against Gavin McInnes’s appearance at New York University was a woman who screeched at the police...
> 
> ...
> 
> In case you lost count, that was 16 F-bombs in less than two minutes, and she twice identified herself as a professor, prompting curiosity as to whether she taught at NYU and what subject. However, online investigators say she is in fact an artist named Rebecca Goyette, an adjunct professor at Montclair State University in New Jersey.


Left. Unhinged...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the fomentation of lies by MSM and the left, unhinged departments.

MSNBC Host Suggests Trump May Start Killing Journalists



> _MSNBC took its fear mongering smears of the Donald Trump administration to a dark new low Monday afternoon when reporter Katy Tur suggested the president’s war with the media would start racking up actual casualties. During an interview with Nebraska Senator Deb Fischer, a Republican, *Tur suggested Trump would take a page from Russian President Vladimir Putin’s playbook and start targeting journalists for death*._


Links' bold.

She should resign right now, in order to save herself...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Left, Unhinged file.

'Leftist Fight Club' trains UCF students to fight Republicans



> The “Knights for Socialism” group at the University of Central Florida (UCF) held a workshop Sunday to teach left-wing students how to “BASH THE FASH” with a “Leftist Fight Club” open to everyone but Republicans.
> 
> “In response to the record number of hate crimes against Latinxs, Immigrants, Muslims, Women, the LGBTQIA+ community, Jews, African Americans and other minorities since the rise of Donald Trump and other Alt-Right Neo-Nazis, Knights for Socialism has decided to host a series of self-defense clinics for anyone that wants to learn how to BASH THE FASH,” asserts the Facebook event page for “Leftist Fight Club: The Rumbles at Lake Claire.”


----------



## FeXL

Even more from the Left, Unhinged file.

In Their Own Words: Anti-Trump ‘Resistance’ Leaders Say They Want To Make America ‘Ungovernable’



> Behind the mass protests, choreographed chants and acts of violence, leaders of anti-Trump “resistance” efforts are communicating the same simple but dark message: they want to make America “ungovernable” for the president of the United States.
> 
> These protesters say they will do whatever it takes to keep Trump from enacting his agenda, and many of them have shown a willingness to destroy public property, assault law enforcement officers and inflict violence upon their fellow citizens.


Recall all those riots in Alberta when Red Rachel got elected? Yeah, me neither...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Snowflake Colleges.

College pledges to hire professors based on skin color, mandates social-justice workshops



> A women’s college is planning to hire new professors based on the color of their skin because of the “demonstrated benefits” of nonwhite faculty.
> 
> Whether such faculty benefit the college enough to be paid for a full teaching load remains to be seen, however.
> 
> After a year of deliberation, the Barnard College Task Force on Diversity and Inclusion released a set of draft recommendations last week with the aim of improving “representation, inclusion, and social justice” in the classroom and on campus.


----------



## FeXL

Nah! Can't be...

Marvel Comics Turning Away From Social Justice Warrior Storylines After Sales, Get This, Plunge



> It's almost as if the Social Justice Warriors claiming they want this and that in the comic books don't actually read comic books at all, just like they didn't play any of the videogames they claimed had to be changed so as not to disturb their delicate constitutions.


Almost, idn't it...


----------



## FeXL

Need anything more be said?

92% of left-wing activists live with their parents and one in three is unemployed, study of Berlin protesters finds



> The vast majority of left-wing protesters arrested on suspicion of politically-fuelled offences in Berlin are young men who live with their parents, a new report found.
> 
> The figures, which were published in daily newspaper Bild revealed that 873 suspects were investigated by authorities between 2003 and 2013.
> 
> Of these 84 per cent were men, and 72 per cent were aged between 18 and 29.
> 
> ...
> 
> A third of them were unemployed, and 92 per cent still live with their parents.


----------



## FeXL

"BUT IT'S ONLY THE FRIIIIIIIINGE!!!"

Seems to be an awful lot of the "fringe" around & in the news lately...

Anti-Trump Democrats calling for assassination of Tom Brady



> It’s come to this. Anti-Trump leftist Democrats are so upset over not only Donald Trump, but now ever Tom Brady after kicking Atlanta’s ass in Super Bowl LI. As usual, Twitter allows these threats of assassination of Tom Brady because he’s pals with Trump


More:



> There’s a difference between free speech and threats of assassination. Obviously, Democrat left wing radicals still haven’t figured that out yet. So where is Twitter in banning these fools?


Good question.


----------



## chasMac

Big NFL fan here. I'd always been indifferent to the Pats - but found myself consistently cheering them on after I learned of Brady's and Belichick's political leanings.


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> Big NFL fan here. I'd always been indifferent to the Pats - but found myself consistently cheering them on after I learned of Brady's and Belichick's political leanings.


I'm generally indifferent to the NFL, but found myself rooting for the Pats for the same reason. I was shocked at how hard Hillary supporters took the Falcons' loss. It was like an instant replay of election night for them.


----------



## chasMac

Macfury said:


> I'm generally indifferent to the NFL, but found myself rooting for the Pats for the same reason. I was shocked at how hard Hillary supporters took the Falcons' loss. It was like an instant replay of election night for them.


The left despise Brady. Deadspin writers (of ex-Gawker media) were apoplectic:

No One Is Happy For The Patriots

Let's Enjoy The Play That Left Tom Brady In The Dust

Tom Brady Seals Status As Greatest Player Ever As Nation Mourns

And much, much worse. Particularly the commentators - one suggested Trump supporters identify themselves with badges upon learning of Brady's leanings. I initially thought the guy was joking.


----------



## FeXL

chasMac said:


> Big NFL fan here.


Over the years I'd catch a handful of the games in a any given season & almost always the Superbowl. After the Kaepernick BS last year was supported by the NFL I swore I'd never watch another NFL game & have not done so.

By the look of their numbers & the fact that they've reduced commercial times in an attempt to bring back viewers, I'm not the only one.

Screw 'em.


----------



## chasMac

FeXL said:


> Over the years I'd catch a handful of the games in a any given season & almost always the Superbowl. After the Kaepernick BS last year was supported by the NFL I swore I'd never watch another NFL game & have not done so.
> 
> By the look of their numbers & the fact that they've reduced commercial times in an attempt to bring back viewers, I'm not the only one.
> 
> Screw 'em.


I boycotted them for the same reason. 'Cept for the Pats playoff run. Figured that was a protest in a way of its own. Goodell is not on good terms with Brady.

NFL fans skew conservative. Not sure what management is thinking here. Plus this a league that recently punished a player for wearing small stickers on his shoes commemorating a father lost to cancer. And then there's the well-known campaign against showboating in the end zone. Priorities?


----------



## FeXL

chasMac said:


> NFL fans skew conservative. Not sure what management is thinking here. Plus this a league that recently punished a player for wearing small stickers on his shoes commemorating a father lost to cancer. And then there's the well-known campaign against showboating in the end zone. Priorities?


Curious, idn't it...


----------



## FeXL

Absolutely, positively, 100% nails it.

The Outrageous Conservative



> Progressives aren't interested in what we have to say, or in having a "reasonable dialog" with us. It's nothing but "shut up or we'll shut you up!". This is what their shouty, dialed-up-to-11 rhetoric is designed to do. And this generally works, or at least, that's how it has worked in the past. But what has happened over time is a process very much like how we produced antibiotic-resistant superbugs. Like a dose of penicillin, the shouty rhetoric takes out "nice" conservatives or conservatives who decide they have better things to do than to get shouted at by shouty progressives. But some conservatives manage to survive, so the dosage is upped: the shouts get even louder and *the attacks get more vicious and are extended beyond the political arena into personal lives.* This creates a very hostile environment. But even it drives out or silences many conservatives, *it also creates a new strain of tough conservatives who don't mind fighting, who like to fight, and can throw 2 punches for every one they take.*


M'bold.

First bold, sound like anyone on these boards?

Second bold, same question. 

More:



> They've actually got a new drug they've been trying to use, they've left off calling Trump a "racist" because the word has lost its effectiveness due to overuse, like the little boy who cried 'wolf', after awhile, people stop responding. This new drug they've rolled out is "white supremacist", which I guess is supposed to a more potent version of "racist." They first tried it out on Trump aide Steve Bannon. But even though it didn't work, the specialists haven't figured out that it didn't work, and is not working on Trump, either. Another "next-gen" drug they're using is "literally Hitler." They tell us that Donald Trump is "literally Hitler." Now, at this point, the progressives have pretty much shot their wad. *What could possibly be worse than being "literally Hitler"? Literally Hitler's mom? Literally double-secret Hitler?*
> 
> There have been downstream consequences of the progressive failure. Many conservatives simply don't care anymore. Warden's excellent piece earlier this week makes this clear. The new, Trump-era "honey badger conservative" playbook appears to be this:
> 
> 1. conservative: says something
> 2. liberal: you're a racist | sexist | bigot | pejorative du jour
> 3. *conservative: fcuk you.*
> 
> Somewhere, Andrew Breitbart is smiling.


M'bold.

First bold, :lmao::lmao::lmao:
Second bold, 

Quote from the linked article:



> There's a frustrating game that the left plays with conservatives. It's an Alinksy tactic called, "Make them live up to their values." Now, living up to one's values isn't a bad thing, but setting high standards ultimately means that you'll sometimes fall short.
> 
> The left loves to exploit these shortcomings--every Christian who falls short of perfection is a hypocrite; the social values candidate you voted for just got arrested for drunk driving. Haha, everything you believe and advocate is now discredited.
> 
> They got away with it for years, waving away the lies, hypocrisy, indiscretions, and criminal behavior from their own politicians while beating the right mercilessly with the missteps of their own. *It's effective because the right always maintains a baseline of integrity not displayed by the left*, as evidenced by comparing what happens to Republican politicians when they're caught in criminal behavior with what happens to Democrats. Republican voters and politicians reluctantly dump the malefactor while Democrats defend their guy and launch an offensive against those who demand accountability.


M'bold.

More:



> *There aren't any rules anymore because the left only applies them one way. And in doing so, they've left what once was a civil compact between the two parties in smoldering ruins.*


M'bold.

Bang! Nails it, too. Another excellent read.


----------



## Beej

It's not hard to see how off the rails this is in their own words. The manipulation of language to justify violence and destruction is clear. Very Orwellian. They're not going to get less extremist when public opinion turns.

Violence as self-defense | The Daily Californian


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Absolutely, positively, 100% nails it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Outrageous Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> 
> 
> First bold, sound like anyone on these boards?
> 
> 
> 
> Second bold, same question.
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> 
> 
> First bold, :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Second bold,
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from the linked article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.
> 
> 
> 
> Bang! Nails it, too. Another excellent read.




Funny how you perceive yourself to be the attackee rather than the attacker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Guess you didn't read the article...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Funny how you perceive yourself to be the attackee rather than the attacker.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Guess you didn't read the article...


I'll put money on it.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I'll put money on it.


Large.


----------



## Beej

*Very Progressive*

I'm no fan of theocracy, but this is ridiculous.

https://www.thefire.org/dalai-lama-faces-opposition-at-uc-san-diego/

In the U.S.


> ‘The Dalai Lama is not only a religious personality but also a political exile who has long been carrying out actions to divide the motherland and to destroy national unity,’


Somewhat related, in the U.K.


> ‘The Chinese students are not comfortable about Lin because she’s not friendly to the Chinese government,’ the official said.”


----------



## Macfury

Man. The thinking (and spelling) expressed in the student messages is appalling.



Beej said:


> I'm no fan of theocracy, but this is ridiculous.
> 
> https://www.thefire.org/dalai-lama-faces-opposition-at-uc-san-diego/
> 
> In the U.S.
> 
> 
> Somewhat related, in the U.K.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me some good, ol' fashioned, Prog hypocrisy...

Hypocrisy alert: DNC verified voter IDs before chairman election



> Democrats fight voter ID laws tooth and nail while telling us there’s no such thing as voter fraud. Naturally, anyone who disagrees is a racist bigot who wants to disenfranchise minorities from voting. But, the American Mirror reported, Democrats not only required voter ID to participate in the election of their new chairman, they verified those IDs in order to prevent — wait for it — voter fraud.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!

The article linked inside:

DNC verifies voter IDs before chairman election



> The organization that fervently opposes checking IDs to vote in election did just that on Saturday during its election for party chairman.
> 
> The Democratic National Committee was planning to use electronic “clickers” to cast ballots for its next leader, but that plan was scrapped moments before the vote was scheduled to begin.


More:



> *We have to make sure that we can not just count the ballots but verify every name and signature,” Brazile said as party members began applauding. “And I want to make sure that at the conclusion of all of our votes, that you, the members of this party, will be able to review those ballots.”*


Yep, my bold... :clap:

RACIST BASTARDS!!!


----------



## FeXL

Perfect sense...

White Men Should Pay 5% Extra In Taxes Because They’re Privileged



> White people should pay extra taxes because they are more privileged, an op-ed at Wesplain argues.
> 
> The article, titled, “It’s Time for White People to Pay for Privilege: The Equality Tax,”argues that all minorities face economic disadvantages.
> 
> ...
> 
> To fix this, white people should pay a higher tax to make up for their privilege. The writer suggests a five percent tax to start with. A single white man should pay a five percent “equality tax,” while a single white woman would only pay 4.5 percent in the “equality tax.”


It's a good thing there ain't no tax on stupidity...


----------



## FeXL

Lawyer: Racist Note Given To Black Waitress In Virginia Is A Fake



> A black waitress who received thousands of dollars in donations after she claimed she received a racist note and no tip from a patron last month fabricated the incident, the customer claims.
> 
> Kelly Carter, a waitress at Anita’s New Mexico Cafe in Ashburn, Va., claimed that a white man stiffed her on his $30.52 restaurant bill and wrote “Great service, don’t tip black people” at the bottom of his receipt.
> 
> But the note was forged, says Daniel Hebda, a lawyer for the customer.


More:



> According to WTOP, the Loudon County NAACP says it is standing behind the waitress.


Of course they are.

Once again, why, with so many real problems in the world today, does the left feel the need to fabricate fake ones...


----------



## FeXL

RAF to ban women from wearing skirts on parade so transgender personnel don't feel excluded



> The RAF has banned servicewomen from wearing skirts on parade so that transgender personnel don't feel excluded.
> 
> The MoD has taken the stance on uniform after an increase in trans recruits and it hopes that the move will show it is a 'modern' and 'inclusive' force.
> 
> However, the decision has been slammed by servicewomen as political correctness gone 'mad'.


----------



## FeXL

Can you imagine the hue & cry if white students requested their own "safe space"?

UMich Students Demand 'No-Whites-Allowed' Safe-Space To Plot "Social Justice" Activism



> *A student activist group at the University of Michigan is demanding campus officials provide them with “a permanent designated space on central campus for Black students and students of color to organize and do social justice work.”*
> 
> The demand is one of several lodged by “Students4Justice,” who this month ratcheted up campus demonstrations to pressure administrators to cave, complaining in a newly launched petition that President Mark Schlissel has snubbed their demands.
> 
> *The clamor for a segregated space for students of color to organize social justice efforts comes even as the public university builds a $10 million center for black students in the center of campus.*
> 
> In their demands, students explain why the new black student center is not enough, “because we want a space solely dedicated to community organizing and social justice work specifically for people of color.”


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

(From Sep, 2016)

"It'll never happen!!!" "he's just an outlier!!!" 

This Disgusting Attempt to Make a Trans Student’s Lewd Behavior Acceptable Goes Too Far



> Let me lay out the reality of the situation beyond the make believe bubble that Think Progress and Ford have crafted around themselves. A male student claiming he is a girl is bullying other girls for not letting him watch them change, or engage in lewd acts around them. In any common sense situation, this student would viewed as a pervert, and the school would act immediately to protect the girls from this situation progressing.
> 
> Clearly, these girls want nothing to do with the boy, but due to the school enforcing rules that are supposed to “prevent bullying,” these girls are considered bullies for not going along with it. Because they are basing their views in reality, and not going along with the _cause_ célèbre, they are now villains, who in the eyes of the left, are bigots and “phobes.”


More:



> [_Think Progress'_ Zack] Ford needs to grow up, get with reality, or both before he ends up trying to excuse something even worse in some misguided attempt to be “inclusive,” and “progressive.” *There’s nothing progressive about this.*


M'bold.

Yep.

Related (two days earlier):

Girl Students Brought to Tears When Trans Student Continues Lewd Behavior Ignored by High School



> How often did we hear from progressives, social justice activists, and the LGBT community that trans bathrooms would not result in compromising situations where girls and women would be victimized? How many arguments have we had that nothing has or ever will happen (that wasn’t true even before the issue arose), and how often were we called “bigots” or “phobes” of some sort because we resisted allowing boys into girl’s restrooms?
> 
> Well, those concerns have been validated.


Related (current):

Chris Cuomo: If a 12-Year-Old Girl Doesn't Want to See a Penis In the Locker Room, That's Either Because of Her "Overprotective Dad" or Her Own Lack of "Tolerance"



> The horror is not the realization that an inbred, arrogant cabal is intent on changing human behavior and controlling human thought.
> 
> That, I always took it, was a given.
> 
> The horror comes from the realization of just how ****ing incompetent and dumb they are.


Sums it up for me...


----------



## FeXL

So, how's that high minimum wage thing working out?

Minimum Wage Massacre: Wendy's Unleashes 1,000 Robots To Counter Higher Labor Costs



> In yet another awkwardly *rational* response to government intervention in deciding what's "fair", the *blowback from minimum wage demanding fast food workers has struck again.* Wendy's plans to install self-ordering kiosks in 1,000 of its stores - *16% of its locations nationwide.*


More:



> Who could have seen that coming? As we noted previously, *minimum wage laws - while advertised under the banner of social justice - do not live up to the claims made by those who tout them.* They do not lift low wage earners to a so-called “social minimum”. Indeed, minimum wage laws — imposed at the levels employed in Europe — push a considerable number of people into unemployment. And, unless those newly unemployed qualify for government assistance (read: welfare), they will sink below, or further below, the social minimum.


Links' bold.

Huh...


----------



## FeXL

Just what Seattle needs.

An Anti-Racism Indoctrination Pre-School Is Coming To Seattle



> Being a guilty white liberal is exhausting business and parents don’t always have time to pass these lessons of shame on to their children. Luckily a couple of hipster doofus liberals are starting a pre-school to help indoctrinate children in the ways of social justice and identity politics. No, seriously, there will soon be an anti-racism pre-school in Seattle to teach 4-year-olds to check their white privilege.


You want to indoctrinate SJW's, you gotta get an early start...


----------



## FeXL

The stupid, it burns.

Education PhD candidate: Objectivity in science is sexist.



> _ College science classes are hostile to women and minorities because they use the scientific method, which assumes people can find reliable truths about the natural world through careful and sustained experimentation, concludes a recent dissertation by a doctoral candidate at the University of North Dakota.
> 
> Laura Parson, a student in the university’s education department, reviewed eight science class syllabi at a “Midwest public university” and said she discovered in them a hidden hostility to women and minorities:_​


There is much to address here, but I'll quote the most salient point in the article, & the same one that first popped into my mind:



> I am leaving it to whoever wants to jump in to make the point that women and minorities should be offended by the idea that they are not capable of thinking objectively.


----------



## FeXL

Just a good, ol' fashioned, entertaining, anti-left rant touching on a number of subjects. Don't agree with it all but much is salient.

Language warning.

Ghost Inside Your Haunted Head



> If today’s leftists pride themselves on anything, it’s their supposed rationalism. Leftists see themselves as enlightened and logical. They “****ing love” science and reject religious hokum, in contrast to the superstitious buffoons on the right, who live in, to quote Carl Sagan, a “demon-haunted world” of their own making. With every leftist I know, this is the characteristic about which they are most proud: They are rationalists and skeptics, with shibboleth-shorn minds free of bewitchment. The problem is, leftists who consider themselves rational and non-superstitious are like scrawny nerds who look in the mirror and see a chiseled Adonis in the reflection. One almost feels bad for people so possessed of a delusion.


----------



## FeXL

'There is no chance you will be labelled a sl** for sleeping around' University asks white male students to fill out a questionnaire 'to understand why they are privileged'



> University students were handed a 29-point 'male privilege checklist' during diversity workshops on orientation week.
> 
> The checklist detailed ways in which males were perceived to have advantages over females in careers, sexuality, personal safety, child rearing, and even clothing.
> 
> The University of Western Australia in Perth confirmed the checklist was part of 'Diversity Dialogue' workshops last week, along with material on race and sexuality.


Knew a guy back in university who was "promiscuous". Was never called a slut but was often called a whore. Is that better or worse?


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that socialist, Progressive paradise, Venezuela?

Caution: Link to CNN inside.

Socialist Paradise Venezuela Is Down to Its Last $10 Billion in Cash



> Venezuela continues its inevitable collapse.
> The Socialist paradise is down to its last $10 billion in cash reserves.
> The people are starving.
> School children recently told reporters they had not had milk in over a year.


Nice.

So, any of you Progs wanna step in here & defend this madness?

Thought not...


----------



## FeXL

Oh, sigh...

The Patriarchy Sits On Her Chest



> As ladies on the right report such difficulties much less often, perhaps the issue is not that Ms Edell is a woman being assailed by The Patriarchy and its all-pervasive sexism, even in one of the most scrupulously PC environments on Earth. Maybe it’s just the _kind_ of woman she is.


Italics from the link.

Nah...


----------



## Macfury

Bernie Sanders was going to have the same policies as Venezuela... but smarter. 

Rachel Notley is Venezuela light.



FeXL said:


> Oh, sigh...
> 
> The Patriarchy Sits On Her Chest
> 
> 
> 
> Italics from the link.
> 
> Nah...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's the compassionate, intellectual, left doing these days?

Ex-Clinton volunteer slammed, loses job, after swipe at widow of fallen SEAL



> A former Hillary Clinton volunteer drew swift condemnation -- and lost his job -- after mocking the widow of a fallen Navy SEAL who was honored by the president during his congressional address Tuesday night.


And no, I don't care that he lost his job. I care that the douchebag opened his mouth in the first place, especially after Jug Ears did the selfsame thing in 2014.


----------



## FeXL

'Cause it's _never_ really too early...

Chicago Will Require Kindergarteners to Take Sex Ed



> A new policy that was created in part with the consultation of Planned Parenthood of Illinois will require Chicago Public School students from kindergarteners and up to receive sexual health education instruction beginning in 2015.
> 
> According to the Chicago Public Schools website, the new policy passed last week requires “minimum instructional minutes” for students, and instructional material is tailored around *age-appropriateness* and “medically accurate information.”


M'bold.

So, just waiting for one of you Progs to jump in here with an example of kindergarden age-appropriate sex ed...


----------



## FeXL

Maths is hard for Progs...

And Now, a Word from the Feminists Who Are Showing How Important They Are To the Economy By Taking the Day Off to Go to a Parade



> _"Women birth half the population and we are half the population!" - Nelini Stamp from the Working Families Party _​
> Women are responsible for _half_ of human births?


Just shaking my head...


----------



## Beej

*Ideology and Religion*

A number of points are made regarding the ongoing mess. Familiar themes, from my atheist perspective. 

The article also has many points for people who hate Trump (different thread?).
Is Intersectionality a Religion?



> It operates as a religion in one other critical dimension: If you happen to see the world in a different way, if you’re a liberal or libertarian or even, gasp, a conservative, if you believe that a university is a place where any idea, however loathsome, can be debated and refuted, you are not just wrong, you are immoral.





> They are hostile, like all fundamentalists, to science, because it might counter doctrine.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> A number of points are made regarding the ongoing mess. Familiar themes, from my atheist perspective.
> 
> The article also has many points for people who hate Trump (different thread?).
> Is Intersectionality a Religion?


I would have to add that belief in catastrophic anthropogenic global warming by most people is also just as much a religion.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> I would have to add that belief in catastrophic anthropogenic global warming by most people is also just as much a religion.


I don't know that you have to, but you did. Noted that you included the word "catastrophic". Do you have a couple points to differentiate that from run of the mill anthropogenic global warming? At this point, with the political lines drawn, I'm not sure the difference is appreciated.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> I don't know that you have to, but you did. Noted that you included the word "catastrophic". Do you have a couple points to differentiate that from run of the mill anthropogenic global warming? At this point, with the political lines drawn, I'm not sure the difference is appreciated.


The difference being that even a beaver building a dam affects the climate. When I fill the kid's inflatable pool I also affect the climate. I like to get those stupid things out of the way so that I'm not arguing about whether humans have ANY effect on the climate. 

The notion of catastrophe or severe harm is based entirely on modeling that includes a preconceived outcome baked into the simulation. These are the religious books of the apocalypse. We're also talking specifically of a fiery hell of an apocalypse--Ice Ages don't worry them. The fiery end is the result of human badness, not physics. Any time I have asked people who believe in catastrophic warming whether they would increase CO2 output to avert an Ice Age, they don't even want to think about it--CO2 is the devil's tool.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Any time I have asked people who believe in catastrophic warming whether they would increase CO2 output to avert an Ice Age, they don't even want to think about it--CO2 is the devil's tool.


That's an odd response to get. I think emissions should be reduced at a reasonable cost, given current information. If an ice age were a more pressing matter, then emissions should be increased, at a reasonable cost. There is a lot of grey in "reasonable", but that's politics (and policy analysis).


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> That's an odd response to get. I think emissions should be reduced at a reasonable cost, given current information. If an ice age were a more pressing matter, then emissions should be increased, at a reasonable cost. There is a lot of grey in "reasonable", but that's politics (and policy analysis).


I heard Billy Nye, "the mechanical engineer" Guy the other day saying that the climate today would be a mini Ice Age if it were not for the influence of man. He was OK with an Ice Age because that's natural.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Extremist fascist fake news BS cup sure is overflowing here.


----------



## FeXL

Thanks for the feedback, MCB.

So, dya have a specific post in mind or are you writing off the whole thread?



MazterCBlazter said:


> Extremist fascist fake news BS cup sure is overflowing here.


----------



## FeXL

Here's some more fascist fake news...

Hey, how are things in that Progressive, socialist paradise, Venezuela?

Venezuela has a bread shortage. The government has decided bakers are the problem.



> Facing a bread shortage that is spawning massive lines and souring the national mood, the Venezuelan government is responding this week by detaining bakers and seizing establishments.


More:



> In a statement, the government said the bakers had been selling underweight bread and were using price-regulated flour to illegally make specialty items, like sweet rolls and croissants.
> 
> The government said bakeries are only allowed to produce French bread and white loaves, or _pan canilla_, with government-imported flour.


Further:



> The notion that bread could become an issue in Venezuela is one more indictment of an economic system gone bust.


Nah. Like all Progressive schemes, all you need to throw at it is MOAR MONEY!!!


----------



## FeXL

Further from the "Maths is hard for Progs" department & TANSTAAFL...

New York poised to pass free public college tuition statewide



> New York is poised to become the first state in the nation to provide *free tuition* to public colleges and universities, after a deal struck as part of larger budget negotiations announced Friday night.


Emphasis mine.

A breath of fresh air:

New York Becomes First State to Offer Free College Tuition



> Brabenec told the Hudson Valley News Network that Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s Excelsior Scholarship Program was *“misguided, irresponsible and the kind of nanny-state socialism that perpetuates New York’s image as one of the most expensive states in the nation in which to live and operate a business.”*
> 
> ...
> 
> “Senator, I think that’s a really interesting idea,” DeVos said when she was asked by Sanders about the plan he offered during his presidential campaign. “And it’s really great to consider and think about, but I think we also have to consider the fact that there’s nothing in life that’s truly free; *somebody’s going to pay for it*.”


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that shiny jewel of Progdom, Venezuela, doing?

China’s Bailing Out Venezuela’s Corrupt Regime. That’s Got to Stop.



> Socialist solidarity appears to be alive and well; Karl Marx would be oh so proud. China, whose one-party system has managed to successfully open up much of its economy in recent decades, has decided to prop up one of the worst socialist experiments in history: Venezuela. We believe this is dangerous, both for Venezuelans and for the region.


Coup? Venezuelan Supreme Court Strips Power From The Legislature



> With 21st Century Socialism continuing to plague the country, Venezuela’s Supreme Curt decided that the legislature, which is controlled by parties opposed President Nicolas Maduro, is in contempt and that they would—you know—take over that end of government business. This pretty much dissolves the legislature. The Court is, of course, packed with allies of Maduro, who is the late Hugo Chavez left wing successor


Venezuela on a Knife’s Edge



> The growing socialist dictatorship in Venezuela hit a speedbump briefly when the opposition to Venezuelan President Maduro gained a (disputed) supermajority in the legislature. Despite this, Maduro’s power grab had proceeded unabated, if not outright accelerated.


Warning! Venezuela Uses The Judiciary To Go Full Commie.



> News that the Supreme Court in Venezuela has stripped the Legislature of power comes as no surprise to the informed people around the world who keep themselves abreast of current affairs especially in relation to the socialist/communist movements; *this includes those who try to disguise their ideology by referring to themselves as liberals or progressives.* (See here)
> 
> This action by the judiciary completes the process of *transforming Venezuela into a full blown communist dictatorship* using the false promise of benevolent socialism to seduce the people. This deceitful _modus operandi_ was highlighted by none other *Lenin himself when he declared that the goal of socialism is communism.*


M'bold.

Violent clashes in Venezuela as demonstrators denounce 'dictatorship'



> Capriles, a two-time presidential candidate and current Miranda state governor, was seen by many as the opposition’s best chance in the presidential election scheduled for 2018. But he has been disqualified from holding office for what the national comptroller’s office call *‘administrative irregularities’*.


M'bold.

Ah, yes. The old "administrative irregularities" card...

And, finally:

Study: Venezuelans lost 19 lbs. on average over past year due to lack of food



> In a new sign that Venezuela’s financial crisis is morphing dangerously into a humanitarian one, a new nationwide survey shows that in the past year nearly 75 percent of the population lost an average of 19 pounds for lack of food.
> 
> The extreme poor said they dropped even more weight than that.


Guess we can call that the new Prog Diet...


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...


Teachers Should Allow Ebonics Because English Grammar Is Too Hard For Minorities To Learn



> An undergraduate researcher at the University of Wisconsin–Madison has gained national acclaim for her research showing, she says, that members of minority groups feel oppressed by standard, grammatical English.


----------



## FeXL

More conservatives born!

Transgender man cleared to compete for spot on Olympic women’s volleyball team



> A stocky, 32-year-old biological man who believes he is a “woman” has been cleared by the governing body of American volleyball to compete as a woman and possibly earn a spot on the U.S. Olympic volleyball team.


More:



> “A nice way to win a gold medal. A man says he is a woman and competes against biological women,” commented Ann Leisner in response to the KHNL-TV story.


Further:



> “So, basically USA volleyball has just sanctioned cheating. Way to go, you have just began the downward spiral of your sport for women,” said “mllyjul,” commenting on the KHNL story.
> 
> *The conservative Daily Wire noted: “Imagine being a biologically female athlete and working all your life to reach the top of your field, only to have it taken away by a biological male. Is this the ‘male privilege’ the Left always gripes about? *
> 
> “More of the liberals’ war on women. Pretty soon real women won't hold any sports records thanks to this insane political correctness,” said “Dmorris” in the comments area.


Personally, I think it's fabulous. The quicker this downward spiral comes crashing into the ground, the better...


----------



## FeXL

'Cause 100 million people dead in one century just isn't enough...

MIT Press Publishes ‘Communism for Kids’ Book



> MIT Press is out with a new book that teaches children the tenets of Karl Marx with fairy tales.
> 
> _Communism for Kids_, written by a German author who specializes in political theory and "queer politics," was released last month. *The thesis of the children's book is that communism is "not that hard," but has not been implemented in the right way.*


M'bold.

Riiiiight. Imagine how many dead if they finally hit a home run...


----------



## Rps

FeXL said:


> I got nuttin'...
> 
> 
> Teachers Should Allow Ebonics Because English Grammar Is Too Hard For Minorities To Learn


Are we in a time warp here.........what is it 1970?


----------



## FeXL

Rps said:


> Are we in a time warp here.........what is it 1970?


I believe the photo is from _Airplane!_, ca. 1980.


----------



## FeXL

And a Happy Easter to you, too!

Venezuela: Socialist Mob Assaults Archbishop of Caracas During Holy Week Mass



> A mob of supporters of Venezuela’s socialist dictator Nicolás Maduro stormed a Catholic Mass celebrating Holy Week on Wednesday, assaulting Archbishop of Caracas Cardinal Jorge Urosa Savino, injuring both believers attending the mass and media recording the scuffle, and reportedly looting the church.


Ah, yes, the compassionate, intellectual, left...


----------



## FeXL

Sure. Untold thousands of birds & bats being killed by hundreds of feet tall wind powered shredders every year & no issues. Somebody wants to build a 30' wall & suddenly, the hypocritical left is concerned...

MSNBC Fears Birds Won't Be Able to Fly Over Trump's Wall



> MSNBC had "wildlife biologist" Jeff Corwin on Friday to claim Trump's border wall could kill off a bunch of endangered species and even prevent birds from migrating.
> 
> This just might be the dumbest cable news segment of all time.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Maine Democrats Laugh About Rising Suicide Rates Among White Males



> Former Maine senatorial candidate Richard Fochtmann was filmed joking about rising suicide rates among white males at a recent event hosted by the Maine Democratic Party.


Can you imagine the hue & cry if the right had done this?


----------



## screature

I have to respect your persistence FeXL, as it seems that for the most part you are like a soapbox preacher in this thread.


----------



## FeXL

Why, thank you, screature.

You may note that even though there are fewer posts than the opposing thread, the views per post always were & continue to be higher here. Although same may just be attending to watch the freak show, there are many who nod their heads in tacit agreement, as well.

In addition, they don't much come to defend themselves here, either. Perhaps even they recognize Prog stupidity when they see it...


----------



## Macfury

I read this thread consistently. Just never been the type to do much "Plus One"-ing.

Also, some "progressives" in other threads are doing a great job of slagging "progressivism."


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Why, thank you, screature.
> 
> You may note that even though there are fewer posts than the opposing thread, the views per post always were & continue to be higher here. Although same may just be attending to watch the freak show, there are many who nod their heads in tacit agreement, as well.
> 
> In addition, they don't much come to defend themselves here, either. Perhaps even they recognize Prog stupidity when they see it...


I don't really give a rat's ass about the "opposing" thread but I don't think you can really blame me for my comment when at least 90% of the posts in this thread are posted by you.

It just looks kind of funny when post after post after post is by FeXL with no response by anyone else.

Call me crazy, I won't answer, but in my sick twisted sense of humour it seems like basically you are talking to yourself and I kind of find that funny.

Sorry no harm intended, it just struck me that way today.

Keep on keeping the good fight for what is right!


----------



## FeXL

Laughing at socialism in theory and practice



> I’m tempted to say that statism is sort of like a cult. Proponents of socialism and other big-government ideologies have a dogmatic zeal that blinds them to reality.
> 
> For instance, no nation has ever become rich with big government. But that doesn’t stop leftists from advocating in favor of higher taxes and more coercive redistribution.
> 
> They are equally capable of rationalizing that economic misery in places such as Greece and Venezuela has nothing to do with bad policy, and you can even find a few zealots willing to defend basket cases such as Cuba and North Korea.


Far too short of an article...


----------



## Macfury

It's important to keep kicking the Overton window. I don't want any statist to feel that they don't have to defend their perverse beliefs. 



FeXL said:


> Laughing at socialism in theory and practice
> 
> 
> 
> Far too short of an article...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> It's important to keep kicking the Overton window. I don't want any statist to feel that they don't have to defend their perverse beliefs.


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

Further on hiring quotas...

h/t David Thompson.

The De-Professionalization of the Academy



> I mentioned that I had received an email from one of the candidates and shared it with the committee members. After reading the email aloud, I argued that the missive effectively disqualified the candidate. The writing was riddled with awkward expression, malapropisms, misplaced punctuation, and other conceptual and formal problems. Rarely had a first-year student issued an email to me that evidenced more infelicitous prose. I asked my fellow committee members how we could possibly hire someone to teach writing who had written such an email, despite the fact that it represented only a piece of occasional writing. The candidate could not _write_. I also pointed back to her application letter, which was similarly awkward and error-laden. My committee colleagues argued that “we do not teach grammar” in our writing classes.


----------



## FeXL

It's political correctness gone Psycho! Remake won't show the killer cross-dressing in a shower scene in order to avoid 'transphobia'



> It is the chilling moment from the classic film Psycho that once seen can never be forgotten.
> 
> Deranged motel proprietor Norman Bates, dressed up in his mother’s clothes, launches a murderous knife attack on a defenceless guest in the shower.
> 
> But now the scene from the 1960 Alfred Hitchcock thriller starring Anthony Perkins and Janet Leigh has been remade, but with a crucial difference.
> 
> Bates is no longer wearing women’s clothes – for fear of damaging the image of the transgender community.


----------



## FeXL

It's too bad they aren't pads. Pads make great first aid accessories & with all the free ones I'd be all over them...

University of Wisconsin-Madison offers free tampons in men’s bathrooms



> The University of Wisconsin-Madison is rolling out a new pilot program to provide free menstrual products in several of its campus bathrooms — including some men’s restrooms.


More:



> The Herald also ran a “clarification” on its article, stating “a previous version of this article referred to these products as women’s hygiene products.” The article appears to have replaced “women’s hygiene products” with “menstrual products.”


Well, of course...


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, this speaks for itself...

This High School Girl Had A Water Gun On Campus. Now She Is EXPELLED FOR A YEAR



> In the latest incident of anti-gun hysteria to erupt in a school setting, officials overseeing a school district in Alabama have expelled a 16-year-old girl for an entire year because she had a water gun at school.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that bastion of Progressive paradise, Venezuela!

So lots of protests in South America recently, especially in Venezuela.

Young Man Shot In The Head During Venezuela Protest: Live Feed



> With Venezuela holding a massive protest today dubbed the "Mother Of All Protests" to challenge the rule of president Maduro, who meanwhile has ordered the army into the streets, while summoning a counterprotests, violence seemed inevitable and moments ago Reuters reported that a young protester was shot in the Venezuelan capital of Caracas.


More:



> In the culmination of a fortnight of violent demonstrations that have killed five people, protesters around the country will demand the government present a timeline for delayed elections, halt a security crackdown on protests, and respect the autonomy of the opposition-led legislature.


And now, this:

Venezuela illegally issued 10,000 passports to Syrians, Iranians, report says



> A former director of Venezuela’s Office of Identification, Migration and Foreigners said that during his 17 months in the post, the socialist government gave at least 10,000 Venezuelan passports and other documents to citizens of Syria, Iran and other Middle Eastern countries.


Ten thousand new, loyal subjects. Until they start exercising a little Muslim muscle...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Venezuela's protests.

'Today there were millions. Tomorrow, more must come': Opponents of Venezuela's president vow even bigger protests after 'mother of all marches' that saw three people killed



> Opponents of the Venezuelan government vowed fresh huge protests on Thursday, a day after three people were killed during deadly clashes in the oil-rich but beleaguered nation.
> 
> A teenager, a 23-year-old woman and a soldier died in the 'mother of all marches' in Venezuela, after it was revealed the country paid a larger sum than some corporations to Trump's inauguration.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands marched through the streets of Caracas on Wednesday, as the country's opposition accuses President Nicolas Maduro of resorting to dictatorial measures to quash popular outrage over a deepening economic crisis.


Related:

General Motors Quits Venezuela After Officials Seize Plant



> General Motors said Wednesday it has been forced to stop operating in Venezuela after one of its plants was illegally seized by local authorities.
> 
> The seizure, in the country's industrial hub of Valencia, comes amid a deepening economic and political crisis that has sparked weeks of deadly street protests.
> 
> General Motors Venezolana, GM's local subsidiary, did not provide any details about the seizure, other than to say the facility "was unexpectedly taken by authorities, preventing normal operations." It said other assets, "such as vehicles," had also been stripped from the site.


Nice...

More:



> The company said it "strongly rejects the arbitrary measures taken by the authorities and will vigorously take all legal actions, within and outside of Venezuela, to defend its rights."


Like Maduro gives a fat rodent's backside about "legal actions"...

But we need more socialism! It just hasn't been applied properly!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> But we need more socialism! It just hasn't been applied properly!


Rachel Notley will show you how it's done by only partially killing Alberta's economy.


----------



## Beej

Timely and funny Onion article.

Berkeley Campus On Lockdown After Loose Pages From ‘Wall Street Journal' Found On Park Bench - The Onion - America's Finest News Source



> the University of California, Berkeley declared a campuswide lockdown Thursday after several loose pages from The Wall Street Journal were found on a park bench outside a school building.


----------



## Macfury

The headline alone is enough!



Beej said:


> Timely and funny Onion article.
> 
> Berkeley Campus On Lockdown After Loose Pages From ‘Wall Street Journal' Found On Park Bench - The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## Beej

Long read.

This story sounds like someone interacting with members of a cult. Caveat: I don't know if this outlet verifies the background of the writers.

The Crucible of the Application Process | Quillette



> In other words, the Left’s obsession with structural oppression and social justice has led it to neglect problems like malaria which are, in my view, arguably more critical. When I would mention the problems posed by disease, either in my essays or in mock interviews, my reviewer would often respond with something like, and how do you view malaria as being related to structural oppression?


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Long read.
> 
> This story sounds like someone interacting with members of a cult. Caveat: I don't know if this outlet verifies the background of the writers.


Interesting. Haven't talked to anyone going into graduate work for some time, especially in something non-science, so can't confirm or deny with any anecdotes. However, still associate with a number of members of post-secondary academia & most of them will say that the political movement is to the left in universities.

Unfortunately, not many surprises in the article for me.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's Venezuela doing?

Hold the celebrity enablers of Venezuela's hellhole accountable



> Suddenly the Hollywood chi-chi crowd has gone silent. Only Jamie Foxx and 1-800 Dial Joe-4-Oil Joe Kennedy are known to have paid visits in the last year to the palace of Venezuela's now-reigning gang dictator, Nicolas Maduro, who was hand-picked by Chavez to succeed him. Some leftists have attempted to blame the hellhole on 'populism' instead of socialism, as their way of delecting criticism to the perfectly blameless Donald Trump. It's been done in a Times op-ed here, and Rachel Maddow was ripped by Fox News' Tucker Carlson when she tried it here. *Anything but put the finger where the culpability belongs - on socialism.* Anything but blame their own vile enabling of an indefensible gang regime.


Yeah, my bold.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me a good, ol' fashioned Prog success story. Unfortunately, this ain't it...

Taxpayer Funded Bird Condos in SF



> The old cantilever section of the Bay Bridge had become home to a bird known as the double-crested cormorant. Over the decades the cormorants had built nests in every nook and cranny in the bridge they could find. Environmentalists demanded that the new bridge be built complete with new homes for the birds. So, 2½-foot-wide, stainless-steel nesting platforms—which cost $709,000—were constructed along the bottom of the bridge. These costly bird condos were intended to become domiciles for the estimated 1,600 cormorants—a protected species.


More:



> Last year the state finally began deconstructing the old bridge. The cormorants’ special status meant special treatment with government officials scheduling the demolition of the old Bay Bridge around the birds’ annual nesting season, which runs from April to August. The demo delay cost Californians $12.8 million (certain union construction workers continued to be paid despite the work stoppage).
> 
> At the same time, California’s transportation agencies spent about $1 million to try to lure the birds off the old span. They attempted everything from daffy cormorant decoys hanging from strings, to recorded birdcalls played over outdoor speakers. Some of the new condos were even furnished with recycled Christmas wreaths to create instant nests. Nothing worked. Clearly not finding the new digs appealing, the cormorants flew elsewhere.
> 
> “We really thought when the old span was removed, [the cormorants] would choose to move over to the new span,” Metropolitan Transportation Commission spokesman Randy Rentschler told the San Francisco Chronicle.
> 
> *And, like a tried and true government bureaucrat, Rentschler blames the birds. “We did our best, but they didn’t,” he said.*


M'bold.

Obviously, it was the birds that were stupid...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the left controlling the language...

NYT Refuses To Use Term ‘Female Genital Mutilation’ Because It’s ‘Culturally Loaded’



> Worried the term “female genital mutilation” might sharpen the divide between those who oppose brutally cutting away a little girl’s genitalia to deprive her of sexual pleasure and those who practice the “rite,” one New York Times editor instead refers to the ritual as “genital cutting.”
> 
> “There’s a gulf between the Western (and some African) advocates who campaign against the practice and the people who follow the rite, and I felt the language used widened that chasm,” NYT science and health editor Celia Dugger explained Friday. She also said the widely used term (FGM) is “culturally loaded” in the explanation, which came as a result of inquiries from The Daily Caller News Foundation regarding a reporter’s decision to use the term “cutting” in a recent story about a doctor in Michigan.


And in a few short months "cutting" will soon be demoted to "scathing" which, in turn, will be down-graded to "pervasive" which will then be reduced to "distressing" or some such garbage & the issue will just quietly go away...


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> However, still associate with a number of members of post-secondary academia & most of them will say that the political movement is to the left in universities.
> 
> Unfortunately, not many surprises in the article for me.


This looks way beyond simply being of the left to me. But, then again, you may consider "us" all deranged, while this part of the left would call me far right. Fun times. beejacon


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> But, then again, you may consider "us" all deranged...


This statement deserves more than just a one-word response but, at this time, no.


----------



## FeXL

Why am I not surprised the parent in question is a Grope & Flail columnist...

Mom Sends Her ‘Gendered’ Son, 3, to Ballet Class to Make Him More ‘Girlish’



> One of the biggest perks of living in the USA, besides freedom and apple pie, is not having to pay attention to the columns of Leah McLaren at The Globe and Mail. Apparently her relatively high-profile writings have been victimizing our neighbors up north for years.
> 
> This month she had a fresh take on her own attempts to forcibly raise her child non-gendered. Apparently having a boy who so happens to like boy things is quite haram these days with libs, and the only way for McLaren to rectify the situation was to sign him up for ballet class.


Further:



> _I’m going to turn the little alphabet belcher into a proud princess whether he likes it or not._​


A shining example of parenting. When this male rebells (and he will), I hope she eats these words...


----------



## FeXL

When even the "Lesbian, feminist, gender abolitionist's" are criticizing.

White man who identifies as a Hindu woman is a university women’s centre coordinator



> It’s completely unbelievable that university women’s centres have become safe spaces for narcissistic MRAs and unsafe spaces for feminists.


I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

Kinda speaks for itself, don'it...

Leftist Fascism Reaches New Lows in Blatant Thuggery, as "Mainstream" Left Covers Up for Them and Blames the Right



> Remember the "Climate of Hate," where it was posited that somehow Sarah Palin had inspired a deranged man obsessed with the mind-control patterns of regular English grammar to shoot a Representative who didn't take his theories about grammar seriously?
> 
> If you believe in a "Climate of Hate" encouraging violence from more excitable members of a political cult, then you must also believe that the left's endless justification and excuse-making for violence -- when not openly calling for it-- creates a Climate of Hate on the left for visiting violence on the right.


----------



## FeXL

Cultural Appropriation of the Working Class!!!

Where's the hue & the cry from the left? Oh, wait...they're the ones buying the jeans... 

Cultural Appropriation: For $425, Nordstrom's Will Sell You Distressed Jeans Splattered With Fake Washer-Safe Mud So You Can Play Dress-Up as Someone From the Outdoors-Working Class



> From Mike Rowe, who gives the post a title that really can't be improved, Jeans Made to Look Like You Work Hard So You Don't Have To.
> 
> More and more of life seems to be nothing but artifice. The carefully-curated presentation of oneself on Instagram and FaceBook and Twitter, always eating a luxe restaurants and always taking selfies at exciting places.
> 
> Rock-climbed exactly once in your entire life? Perfect-- make that your avatar on Tinder.
> 
> Why not take that Life of Illusion into meatspace and just begin playing dress-up as something you are not?


----------



## FeXL

Oh, I _like_ this. 

Connecticut Company Offers ‘Snowflake’ Test to Vet Potential Employees



> A Connecticut-based marketing company has created a “snowflake” test to weed out entitled liberal Millennials.
> 
> The Silent Partner Marketing company has come up with a unique way to vet potential employees. The firm developed a survey for applicants asking a number of questions about themselves. Questions include “What does America mean to you?” and “How do you feel about guns?”


Gotta love free enterprise.

I'd use these questions to vet potential employees myself but, at $15/hr minimum wages, I can no longer afford to hire helpers...


----------



## FeXL

Why is it that the left bestows awards upon themselves for work that the right does daily?

Like Bill's Daughter, for instance. Packing grapefruits & sweet potatoes is award-worthy?

Stunning...

Chelsea Clinton Gets Another Award For Doing Nothing Special



> Like her mother before her, Chelsea Clinton appears to be creating a cottage industry for herself in receiving random awards for her unparalleled contributions to society, scintillating takes on current events, and incredibly generous heart.


More:



> On a single day in 2017, she helped City Harvest pack some grapefruit.


Further:



> We shudder to think at all the people who would have gone grapefruit-less had Chelsea Clinton not so generously offered several hours of her time to pack grapefruit in boxes.


I jes' luvs me some good, ol' fashioned snark...


----------



## FeXL

The irony is staggering...

Manitoba insurance takes back Star Trek fan's plate, says message offensive



> Manitoba Public Insurance has revoked a Star Trek fan's personalized licence plate after receiving complaints that its message — ASIMIL8 — is offensive to indigenous people.
> 
> Nick Troller has been driving around with the plate for two years.
> 
> It's held within a Star Trek licence frame that also bears the quotes, "We are the Borg," and "Resistance is Futile."


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> This statement deserves more than just a one-word response but, at this time, no.


A reminder. Interested in your take, but the terminology matters. Left versus leftist, liberal versus progressive etc. All inside baseball but, if you have something better to do you would not be here.


----------



## FeXL

Prof to admit students into geology class based on race



> _*“In resolving PERMs I will strive to identify students for whom the small-section setting has the potential to be of particular benefit,”* she adds, stressing that *“I am especially interested in seeing PERM requests from students of color, first generation or low-income students, international, and students early in their college career (first two years); such students are especially encouraged to apply”*_


Bold from the original.

More:



> The circular does not explain how preferential approval on the basis of race, income, national origin, or age might provide a tangible benefit in a course on geological science or why the students she mentions would stand to benefit more from a small-section class than other students.
> 
> Reinen did not respond to the _Independent_’s requests for comment.


There's a surprise.

This is a geology class, not some underwater basket weaving sociology course. Facts are facts. No racial, cultural, economic, religious, gender, whatever, perspective is going to change them.


----------



## FeXL

*Because it's 1996!*

Again...

Rules are for little people



> Subverting the law of the land... *and proud of it...*
> 
> _*"He was very confident that we were able to make those charges go away,"* Trudeau said of his father, former prime minister Pierre Trudeau.
> 
> "We were able to do that because we had resources, my dad had a couple connections and we were confident that my little brother wasn't going to be saddled with a criminal record for life."_
> 
> And remember how *Maggie Trudeau's impaired charges* suddenly went away?
> 
> _*"I shouldn't have got off. I was over the limit,"* Margaret Trudeau told an audience of occupational therapists at the University of Toronto._
> 
> Membership obviously has its privileges.


Bold from the link.


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to monoithic Canadian taxpayer funded lefty narrative site inside.

Further on <snort> cultural appropriation...

We Are All Treaty People



> Only Indigenous people have the right to paint like stone-age children decorating rocks, using blobs of highly refined pigments developed by Europeans, you racy-racist cultural genocider.


----------



## Macfury

To the above: 

Toronto gallery cancels show after concerns artist 'bastardizes' Indigenous art - Toronto - CBC News


----------



## FeXL

Snowflakes at UK universities want to ban whooping, clapping and cheering



> The latest thing they want to ban is whooping, cheering and clapping…and replace them with “jazz hands”:
> 
> _Students who whoop, cheer and clap should face “consequences” because they are excluding deaf people, delegates at the National Union of Students conference said.
> 
> Audience members were repeatedly warned that they must cease whooping to express support for a speaker, because it has a “serious impact” on the accessibility of the conference._​


What about breathing? Doesn't that leave out dead people?

Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL

Satirical regulations? Riiiiight...

With proposal to penalize men for masturbating, legislator aims to shake up health debate



> When it comes to issues related to health, state Rep. Jessica Farrar says that men should have to undergo the same “unnecessary” and “invasive” procedures that she says Texas women are subjected to under recently passed state laws.
> 
> That’s why the the Houston Democrat on Friday filed House Bill 4260, which would fine men $100 for masturbating and create a required booklet for men with medical information related to the benefits and concerns of a man seeking a vasectomy, a Viagra prescription or a colonoscopy. The bill would also let doctors invoke their "personal, moralistic, or religious beliefs" in refusing to perform an elective vasectomy or prescribe Viagra, among other proposed requirements in the bill.


I'm no politician but I'm thinking there are...superior...ways to get your point across than wasting taxpayers' money & politicians' time on a satirical bill.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's Venezuela doing?

Socialist-Run Venezuela Descends Into Chaos



> It wasn't supposed to turn out this way. Venezuela was going to be a workers' paradise. President Hugo Chávez said so and declared early into his first term, in 1999, that Venezuela and Cuba would sail toward the same “sea of happiness.” Not surprisingly, Venezuela is now a workers' hell. Authoritarian and dysfunctional, the oil-rich yet impoverished South American nation of 31 million people suffers dire food shortages; soaring levels of violent crime (28,479 deaths reported last year); and epic levels of corruption and drug trafficking. Unemployment is soaring – not surprising given that large swaths of the economy have been nationalized. Venezuela's court-ordered seizure of a General Motors plant is the latest such calamity.


Gotta love a good, ol' fashioned socialist paradise...


----------



## FeXL

Further on college campuses restricting guest speakers who do not follow the narrative, even if they are leftys...

The Mask Is Coming Off, And They Don't Care.



> Free Speech isn't complicated. Government (here in the form of a state university) has no business regulating speech in any form short of clear and unambiguous calls for violence. But they don't care.
> 
> And lest you think they were going after a crypto-conservative, this professor was a member of a loony-tunes hard-left socialist organization called "Hashomer Hatzair," and trust me, they are hard-core. And nuts. But definitely far, far to the left. But she made a fatal error...she is against honor killings and genital mutilation, and that just can't be tolerated, because those are the tools of the Islamists, who are at the vanguard of those who would destroy the West.


----------



## FeXL

FeXL said:


> However, still associate with a number of members of post-secondary academia & most of them will say that the political movement is to the left in universities.


Related:

All sides agree: progressive politics is strangling social sciences



> _ A survey from the Higher Education Research Institute at UCLA shows a 20 percent jump in the number of professors who identify as liberal over the past twenty-five years. In 2014, for example, 60 percent of professors identified themselves as either "liberal" or "far left." In 1990, the number was 42 percent.
> 
> Matthew Woessner, an associate professor of political science and public policy at Penn State Harrisburg told The Daily Signal that this shift goes beyond that of the general public, including students. According to a recent Gallup poll, 38 percent of Americans identify as conservative, while only 24 percent call themselves liberal.
> 
> In 2014, college professors were 30 percent more likely to identify as liberal then college freshmen. In 1990 the difference was only 16 percent.
> _​


More:



> Christopher Ferguson recently noted in Chronicle Review the attempt to change the American Psychological Association’s ethics code, so as to give psychologists justification for participating in interrogations involving torture.
> 
> _The APA created ethics tasks forces composed of members who had interests that would incline them to back the military's interrogation practices. Critics of the association's policy were not consulted. The APA appears to have crafted a corrupted “consensus” by excluding those who might disagree. … This case is a particularly disturbing example of a problem throughout the social sciences: the crafting of false consensus statements to promote ideological or political goals. False consensus does great, sometimes irreparable, damage to science._​
> As he says, *“Rallying toward consensus usually reflects not the strength of an argument but its weakness."*


M'bold.

Science is _not_ decided by a show of hands.

As an aside, something the Globull Warming consensus-callers should take note of...


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> A reminder. Interested in your take, but the terminology matters. Left versus leftist, liberal versus progressive etc. All inside baseball but, if you have something better to do you would not be here.


I agree BeeJ. Not that it really matters, because next to nothing really matters that is posted in a forum like this, it just gets read by the people who post here. It is really quite pathetic when I think about it.... 

It is really quite sad and I think that I had a part to play in the reduction of posts here and I regret that.

All I can say in my defense is that I was a newbie to this whole "online" thing and so I sank or swam. So I decided to swim and here I am 10 years later, a little bit bruised and battered by the experience, but still here.

Many others left for their own reasons... so it goes.


----------



## Beej

screature said:


> next to nothing really matters that is posted in a forum like this


I don't agree with this. It matters as much as a meet with a friend or two, and five or so other people you've run into on occasion but do not really know. You all sit down and solve the world's problems in the course of an evening. 

People at one end of the table pay little attention to the other. Some people move around and talk to a wide variety, and others are irritating but no one removes them from the invite list out of habit. Conversations get repetitive over the years, but do gradually change.

That matters. Not in some life-changing manner (except over time), but as part of the many ways that individuals exchange ideas.


----------



## FeXL

Slowly, surely...

Radical Feminists Among Those Urging Carson to Reverse Obama's Dangerous Gender Identity Rule



> It turns out President Obama’s gender engineering rules makes both conservatives and progressives uncomfortable.
> 
> A bipartisan coalition of concerned citizens called Hands Across the Aisle, made up of “radical feminists, lesbians, Christians and conservatives,” recently penned a letter to Housing and Urban Development Secretary Ben Carson to dismantle the previous administration's transgender agenda. They are specifically targeting Obama's “Equal Access in Accordance with an Individual’s Gender Identity in Community Planning and Development Programs,” which allows men to be placed in programs and shelters that are supposed to be reserved for women. As the authors explain, the rule requires shelters to permit men who “claim to feel female.”


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> A reminder. Interested in your take, but the terminology matters. Left versus leftist, liberal versus progressive etc. All inside baseball but, if you have something better to do you would not be here.


Noted.

Time here is at a premium and two 5 day trips in the next 2 weeks will push it back.


----------



## FeXL

The Top 5 Forms of Socialism Denial



> Last week, I argued that denying the disastrous consequences of socialism is the Left’s equivalent of Holocaust denial.
> 
> In response, I have been treated to many excellent examples of exactly the kind of denial I was talking about. Heck, the _New York Times_ even obliged by publishing an op-ed on Saturday that hails the “moral authority” and “sense of humanity” of American socialists and communists.
> 
> These are the same communists who toed Stalin’s party line, which is made clear when the author (who grew up among socialists of the era) describes the shattering impact on them of Khrushchev’s revelations about Stalin. That they can be viewed as a positive contribution to American history, misguided idealists at the worst, is a measure of how deeply socialism denial is entrenched in this country.


Good read.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Noted.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Macfury

At its very best I simply enjoy posting here and reading the posts of some of the contributors. Not too worried about why people stay or go, whether they're convinced or unconvinced by what I post. The exchange of interesting ideas is good, as is the vigorous smacking down of half-baked ideas that don't pass the smell test. 



Beej said:


> I don't agree with this. It matters as much as a meet with a friend or two, and five or so other people you've run into on occasion but do not really know. You all sit down and solve the world's problems in the course of an evening.
> 
> People at one end of the table pay little attention to the other. Some people move around and talk to a wide variety, and others are irritating but no one removes them from the invite list out of habit. Conversations get repetitive over the years, but do gradually change.
> 
> That matters. Not in some life-changing manner (except over time), but as part of the many ways that individuals exchange ideas.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> At its very best I simply enjoy posting here and reading the posts of some of the contributors. Not too worried about why people stay or go, whether they're convinced or unconvinced by what I post. The exchange of interesting ideas is good, as is the vigorous smacking down of half-baked ideas that don't pass the smell test.


Pretty much where I'm at, too.

Regarding the back half of your last sentence, it's been a rather pleasant week or so...


----------



## FeXL

Just...stupid.

Study: Describing Breastfeeding as ‘Natural’ Is Unethical Because It Reinforces Gender Roles



> It’s “ethically inappropriate” for government and medical organizations to describe breastfeeding as “natural” because the term enforces rigid notions about gender roles, claims a new study in Pediatrics.
> 
> “Coupling nature with motherhood… can inadvertently support biologically deterministic arguments about the roles of men and women in the family (for example, that women should be the primary caretaker,” the study says.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Stephen Colbert to Trump: ‘The Only Thing Your Mouth Is Good for Is Being Vladimir Putin’s C*ck Holster’

Ya know, I think I'll just let that stand on it's own... XX)


----------



## Beej

Did not put this in the MSM thread because it's about an online outlet. The practices are getting very common. This is not exclusive to progressive news outlets.

Ask for a sensational story, promote a story unverified, get hoaxed, try to wiggle out of full responsibility for the mistake. Journalism by twitter.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5u-czNXrRM[/ame]


A mundane example, but the same practices have been used in far more serious cases.

News media creating news by asking for sensational stories, then claiming partial/full ignorance when it comes out they published fiction. Sources say... or It started a conversation about...


----------



## Macfury

The precursor to this is: "it's not about whether it is true--it must be investigated because of the seriousness of the allegation."


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> I don't agree with this. It matters as much as a meet with a friend or two, and five or so other people you've run into on occasion but do not really know. You all sit down and solve the world's problems in the course of an evening.
> 
> People at one end of the table pay little attention to the other. Some people move around and talk to a wide variety, and others are irritating but no one removes them from the invite list out of habit. Conversations get repetitive over the years, but do gradually change.
> 
> That matters. Not in some life-changing manner (except over time), but as part of the many ways that individuals exchange ideas.


Ok I get what you are saying. But we don't really know each other as flesh and blood human beings here, face to face, shake hands, give a hug etc do we?. That is what really matters. It is not at all same here as what you compared it to above.

Imagine a world where everyone can only contact another person by computer, you are in a cubicle and that is where you live. No touch, no knowing what the other person looks like, no fluid flow of exchange of language, no being able to read another person's body language or facial expressions, etc.

In the end this place could go away tomorrow and really would not matter that much to anyone's lives here, because the *real * world would take over.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> At its very best* I simply enjoy posting here and reading the posts of some of the contributors.* Not too worried about why people stay or go, whether they're convinced or unconvinced by what I post. The exchange of interesting ideas is good, as is the vigorous smacking down of half-baked ideas that don't pass the smell test.


When there is an actual discussion I agree with you.


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> Did not put this in the MSM thread because it's about an online outlet. The practices are getting very common. This is not exclusive to progressive news outlets.
> 
> Ask for a sensational story, promote a story unverified, get hoaxed, try to wiggle out of full responsibility for the mistake. Journalism by twitter.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5u-czNXrRM
> 
> 
> A mundane example, but the same practices have been used in far more serious cases.
> 
> News media creating news by asking for sensational stories, then claiming partial/full ignorance when it comes out they published fiction. Sources say... or It started a conversation about...


Bang on!


----------



## Beej

screature said:


> Ok I get what you are saying. But we don't really know each other as flesh and blood human beings here, face to face, shake hands, give a hug etc do we?. That is what really matters. It is not at all same here as what you compared it to above.


This is why I recommend meet-ups. I don't think much in person contact is needed to materially change one's ehmac experience. Maybe once is not enough for everyone, but even meeting every few years makes a difference. 

People used to maintain fulfilling relationships over years through snail mail (pre-telephone). This plus DMs and emails is a far superior experience.

But I agree that if you never meet ehmacers in person, whether they are contributors you get along with or not, then this is much less of a thing.

I would say, "meet early, meet often", but there could be some crazies here, so best to evaluate for a bit before meeting.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> This is why I recommend meet-ups. I don't think much in person contact is needed to materially change one's ehmac experience. Maybe once is not enough for everyone, but even meeting every few years makes a difference.
> 
> People used to maintain fulfilling relationships over years through snail mail (pre-telephone). This plus DMs and emails is a far superior experience.
> 
> But I agree that if you never meet ehmacers in person, whether they are contributors you get along with or not, then this is much less of a thing.
> 
> I would say, "meet early, meet often", but there could be some crazies here, so best to evaluate for a bit before meeting.


Yep, there are some 'crazies' out there who like Stella Artois. Who knew? Me? I prefer Steam Whistle these days!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Yep, there are some 'crazies' out there who like Stella Artois. Who knew? Me? I prefer Steam Whistle these days!


Crazy like a fox! Stick to your Toronto beer, if that's what you like.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that shiny vanguard of Progressive thought the world over, that petroleum dipped example of both contemporary & historical socialism, the apple of the Left's eye, Venezuela, doing?

What caused Venezuela's collapse is no mystery—Except to economically illiterate journalists



> Why is it that reporters keep scratching their heads about Venezuela's descent into extreme poverty and chaos? *The cause is simple. Socialism.* End it and you will end the misery.


Yep. My bold.

But wait! There's more!

The Inflection Point: Venezuela's Military Begins To Defect, March With Protesters



> One month ago, when discussing the latest "explosive" turn in Venezuela's political situation, we predicted that the worst case for president Nicolas Maduro who has so far managed to keep the army on his side even as Venezuela faces now daily violent and in some cases deadly protests, would be the start of the local army turning on the regime, and defecting to join the protesters. Overnight, according to Thor Halvorsen of the Human Rights Foundation, this "inflection point" appears to have arrived when he observed in a Tweet that "_*the military in parts of Venezuela has begun to defect.* They are now marching *with* the protesters. Dozens of soldiers are under arrest._"


Links' bold.

Slowly, surely...

And, why little of this is known by John Q Public (just as easily posted in the MSM Thread):

American media hiding socialism’s devastation of Venezuela



> If you want a simple test to determine if a news source is in the fake news business, examine what it writes about Venezuela. If it writes about the mass starvation, riots, and shortages with no mention of socialism's role in the disaster, then you know that it's fake news provider.
> 
> *The fate of Venezuela, which has the largest oil reserves in the world, ought to be the final lesson conclusively proving that socialism is a delusion that impoverishes those it purports to help.* An entire nation is starving, unable to feed itself, generate enough electricity, or produce toilet paper. *In the midst of boundless opportunity, its economy is grinding to a halt because of socialism.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on those precious Snowflakes.

UW Madison Student Claims Racism over Burnt Toast



> According to documents obtained by the online campus watchdog site, the College Fix, an Asian female enrolled at the University of Wisconsin, Madison, submitted a bias incident report claimed that she experienced racial discrimination when a male employee served her a piece of burnt toast.


Imagine how a black cat or dog must set her off. How about black cars? The horror...


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> This is why I recommend meet-ups. I don't think much in person contact is needed to materially change one's ehmac experience. Maybe once is not enough for everyone, but even meeting every few years makes a difference.
> 
> People used to maintain fulfilling relationships over years through snail mail (pre-telephone). This plus DMs and emails is a far superior experience.
> 
> But I agree that if you never meet ehmacers in person, whether they are contributors you get along with or not, then this is much less of a thing.
> 
> I would say, "meet early, meet often", but there could be some crazies here, so best to evaluate for a bit before meeting.


Sorry Beej this a really late response, got some chite to take care of.

The fact of the matter is this: 

With such a diminished population of people who visit this place it is next to impossible to have "meet-ups". 

It may have been easier in the earlier days of ehMac, but if I want to "meet-up" with anyone that I may be interested in meeting up with it would require me buying a return flight plane ticket to Nova Scotia, Alberta, Toronto (the centre of the universe), Mexico or a lot of other places as well.

So while what you have to say is appreciated it is outdated for the reality of what ehMac is today. Logistically it is not possible for me at least.


----------



## Beej

screature said:


> So while what you have to say is appreciated it is outdated for the reality of what ehMac is today. Logistically it is not possible for me at least.


That's fair. There used to be a few active Ottawa users, plus I have moved and traveled in Canada a fair amount. At the same time, look for opportunity.

When times were financially better, did you consider a weekend trip to Toronto to have a meetup, and see some sites? 

Keep it in mind. Things will get better, and a long weekend in Toronto is a convenient train ride away. Nova Scotia, Alberta, and Mexico would require an unbelievable desire to explain to someone in person how they are wrong about everything. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> That's fair. There used to be a few active Ottawa users, plus I have moved and traveled in Canada a fair amount. At the same time, look for opportunity.
> 
> When times were financially better, did you consider a weekend trip to Toronto to have a meetup, and see some sites?
> 
> Keep it in mind. Things will get better, and a long weekend in Toronto is a convenient train ride away. Nova Scotia, Alberta, and Mexico would require an unbelievable desire to explain to someone in person how they are wrong about everything. beejacon


Beej, you and screature are always welcome here in Lunenburg, NS. I will give you both the two cent tour. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, you and screature are always welcome here in Lunenburg, NS. I will give you both the two cent tour. Paix, mes amis.


Thanks for the offer. A bit out of the way, but I'm sure the burgers and steaks are fine.


----------



## SINC

I agree with Beej about meet ups, they have enhanced my viewpoint of the few I have met here. Beej and I shared a few Stellas one day in Edmonton years back, Talonracer, FeXL and Chealion and I had a few one evening as well in Calgary. imactheknife and I also met and there are more like Margaret in Regina and Glorusty in Edmonton too. I have likely forgotten some since I joined over 16 years ago now.

And then there are those that I feel like I know from thousands of exchanges over the years like Dr. G., Rps, CubaMark, Macfury and tilt.

And there are more I have missed and I apologize for that. Age tends to do that to you.


----------



## screature

Beej said:


> That's fair. There used to be a few active Ottawa users, plus I have moved and traveled in Canada a fair amount. At the same time, look for opportunity.
> 
> When times were financially better, did you consider a weekend trip to Toronto to have a meetup, and see some sites?
> 
> Keep it in mind. Things will get better, and a long weekend in Toronto is a convenient train ride away. *Nova Scotia, Alberta, and Mexico would require an unbelievable desire to explain to someone in person how they are wrong about everything.* beejacon


:lmao:


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I agree with Beej about meet ups, they have enhanced my viewpoint of the few I have met here. Beej and I shared a few Stellas one day in Edmonton years back, Talonracer, FeXL and Chealion and I had a few one evening as well in Calgary. imactheknife and I also met and there are more like Margaret in Regina and Glorusty in Edmonton too. I have likely forgotten some since I joined over 16 years ago now.
> 
> *And then there are those that I feel like I know from thousands of exchanges over the years like Dr. G., Rps, CubaMark, Macfury and tilt.*
> 
> And there are more I have missed and I apologize for that. Age tends to do that to you.


Hey! What about me? I feel left out.  :-(


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Hey! What about me? I feel left out.  :-(


Hey, Steve, Sorry. As I mentioned I knew I would forget some. You too have been part of my ehMac group for many years now. Still got that old iTouch?


----------



## FeXL

Just shaking my head. As is my lovely bride, a math teacher...

Teachers learn to use math as Trojan horse for social justice



> According to the course developers, regular math is "too abstract" for many students, and incorporating social justice can help them better understand "the power and meaning" of math.


and:



> “Do you ask students to think deeply about global and local social justice issues within your mathematics classroom?” a course overview asks. “This education and teacher training course will help you blend secondary math instruction with topics such as inequity, poverty, and privilege to transform students into global thinkers and mathematicians.”


----------



## FeXL

Angry mother blasts Asda for selling top with the slogan Boys Will Be Boys - because it 'perpetuates rape culture'



> Debbie Dee, from Peterhead in Aberdeenshire, said the phrase on the children's jumper is 'problematic' and could encourage youngsters to launch sex attacks.
> 
> She claimed the £4 garment left her 'gobsmacked and raging' as she took to Facebook to blast the supermarket chain.
> 
> She added that the phrase is 'used to excuse bad behaviour (in boys and men) like hitting, being destructive or boisterous'.


I'm guessing the raping, killing & beating Muslim immigrants in the EU have probably got her in paroxysms then...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in...Venezuela?!

Poor, poor Maduro...

Venezuela president says politicians are 'the new Jews that Hitler pursued'



> The Venezuelan president, Nicolás Maduro, has likened the harassment of government officials and their families outside of Venezuela to the treatment of Jews under the Nazis.
> 
> Maduro also said in comments to a televised cabinet meeting late on Tuesday that planned opposition rallies in Caracas on Wednesday evening were reminiscent of rallies during the rise of Nazism and fascism in pre-second world war Europe.


Related (and the cause):

Venezuela’s Disaster Demonstrates Socialism’s Failure



> While Americans are subjected to a political circus in our nation’s capital, riots, shortages, and repression are rocking the streets of Venezuela as their citizenry is finally fed up with Socialist President Nicolas Maduro’s rule.
> 
> Thousands have been arrested as inflation spirals into Weimar territory and Venezuelans are even losing large amounts of weight en masse from food shortages in one of the world’s most oil-rich nations. *The Socialist experiment has neared the end of its natural and inevitable course in Venezuela.*


Yep, my bold.

MOAR MONEY!!!


----------



## FeXL

Why am I not surprised this is in the Red Star...

It’s time to get rid of Mother’s Day: Teitel



> For example: Both Mother’s Day and Father’s Day are extremely difficult for people who have lost parents or children, a reality that many who have experienced stillbirth pregnancies, for instance, have begun to write about openly in recent years.


Ya know, when my mother inlaw passed 6 years ago, I was approached to be the MC of a memorial with family & friends. When I asked my lovely bride & my inlaws what message they would like me to convey, one word popped up-celebration.

They didn't want this to be another funeral with mourning. We'd already had one of those. They wanted the event to be a celebration of her life. 

I spoke specifically to this when first on the microphone and, although there were tears shed, more were of laughter than sorrow. The event was a successful celebration of her life.

Perhaps if some of these idiots would deal with reality instead of being in denial all their lives, & celebrate their memories of lost ones, they wouldn't feel the need to disparage a holiday that remains just fine left alone.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Why am I not surprised this is in the Red Star...


We should get rid of Christmas, because it reminds me of the bad times that followed on Good Friday.


----------



## FeXL

So, how's that cultural appropriation thing doing?

Portland Burrito Shop Forced to Close After Getting Hounded for ‘Stealing From Mexico’



> Kali Wilgus and Liz “LC” Connelly, owners of Portland pop-up shop Kooks Burritos, just wanted to make and sell some really great burritos. So when they were on a trip to Puerto Nuevo, Mexico, they “picked the brains” of the local tortilla ladies and brought those recipes back to the States.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whelp, apparently this interview sparked an Internet ****storm, which ended in Kooks Burritos shutting down and the two white women who owned it scrubbing social media of the business’ existence.
> 
> Wilgus and Connelly were accused of cultural appropriation by the Internet mob, and even the theft of PoC’s recipes.


----------



## FeXL

Well, of course they are. The connections are clear as...mud.

Chelsea Clinton: 'Climate Change' Connects To 'Child Marriage'



> “Climate change” and “child marriage” are “interconnected” issues, said Chelsea Clinton on Monday. Participating in a left-wing discussion panel framed as a meeting for “social justice,” she was introduced as an “activist, thought leader, and change agent.”


Bill's Daughter having the same problems with reality as Bill's Wife...


----------



## FeXL

Further on those $15/hr minimum wages.

Surprise, San Francisco Restaurant Workers! Minimum Wage Hike Is Killing Restaurants By The Dozens



> If you’re a leftist in San Francisco or Oakland, California (highly likely), you probably cheered as the city implemented a *minimum wage hike* last summer raising the wage to $13 an hour, soon to be $14 an hour this July 1, and $15 an hour on July 1, 2018.
> 
> On the other hand, if you were a restaurant owner, you probably felt your heart sink when the decision was announced, as it seemed highly likely that you could be run out of business by the hike.
> 
> ...
> 
> In the winter of 2016-17, 64 restaurants around the Bay Area *have closed*. And these weren’t your garden-variety restaurants that were parts of national chains; they closed all over the area, from Berkeley to Hayes Valley to Oakland to the Embarcadero to Inner Richmond to the Marina to the financial district.


Links' bold.

Yes. Another Progressive social experiment gone awry. Colour me surprised...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Further on those $15/hr minimum wages.


It's why large corporations back these sorts of regressive policies--to drive independents out of business. Hooray for progressives, enablers of large corporations!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> It's why large corporations back these sorts of regressive policies--to drive independents out of business. Hooray for progressives, enablers of large corporations!


The iron...


----------



## FeXL

As usual, Rex nails it...

Rex Murphy: First the trigger-warning brigade came for my yoga mat. Will my Milton and Yeats be next?



> I’ve just read 8 Signs Your Yoga Practice is Culturally Appropriated, which warned that the image of yoga is often associated with “white, thin, able-bodied, middle-class women.” Well, that’s a horror. I am retiring the yoga mat forever.
> 
> The lament over yoga appropriation is risible on the face of it (recall the recent kerfuffle at the University of Ottawa). And there have been many equally risible examples of late as the strictures of trigger-warning brigades sprout like weeds from university campuses — composing new cultural crimes by the hour, and painting fresh scarlet letters on all who dissent from their trite obsessions. Check out Portland, Ore., site of many “white-owned appropriative restaurants” and the scandal of two white women selling — avert your children’s eyes — burritos. Have we not an international court of criminal justice precisely for such malefactions?


I still wanna talk about indigenous appropriation of non-Native culture: horses, vehicles, roads, fences, buildings, language, clothing, firearms, etc., etc., etc...

Related:

‘We’re asking for change’: Emerging indigenous generation flexes muscle over cultural appropriation



> ..._n 1990, Ojibwa writer Lenore Keeshig-Tobias, wrote an essay in the Globe and Mail accusing the Canadian cultural industry of “stealing … native stories as surely as the missionaries stole our religion and the politicians stole our land and the residential schools stole our language.” The country’s literary establishment denounced her as a would-be censor._


_

So, attending the liberal arts U of Lethbridge, one of the courses I chose as an elective was Native American Art. The prof, a native himself, gave specific instructions on how to produce art in particular native styles. They were required for us to be evaluated. If I now sit down & draw a whale in Haida tradition, who is at fault?_


----------



## FeXL

Don't agree with everything but find it an interesting read.

The Case for Evil 



> Understand nearly all western nations and societies can be broken down between the good, the bad, and the stupid. Where a small 10% of the population is good. Another small 10% of the population is bad. And though both of these minorities are smart, the remaining 80% of society is stupid.
> 
> This makes the battle between good and bad a lopsided one (I'd even say deterministic) in favor of the bad. The bad can easily prey upon the stupid. The bad can easily convince the stupid they're good. The bad can even get the stupid to attack the good. And with a few mere lies, the bad can more or less have the stupid at their complete disposal.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> If I now sit down & draw a whale in Haida tradition, who is at fault?


Don't know, but somehow progressive racists (redundant?) will decide that you are racist.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Don't know, but somehow progressive racists (redundant?) will decide that you are racist.


Or cultural appropriator or some other such nonsense.

Roomed with a gal years ago whose boyfriend was native. We sat down one afternoon & he showed me how to paint an eagle feather he had given me & adorn it with leather lacing & beads. Probably going to have to toss that out.

Was contracted a number of years ago to photograph a local ex-Lethbridge Mayor, a local retired judge and Governor General Adrienne Clarkson, among others, receiving their Honorary Chieftainship head dresses from the local Blood Tribe. Guess those files will have to be relegated to the bit bin, as well.


----------



## FeXL

Fighting sexism...

Alamo Drafthouse launches a 'women only' screening of 'Wonder Woman,' sparks outrage



> Alamo Drafthouse announced a “women only” screening of “Wonder Woman” for June 6.
> 
> “The most iconic superheroine in comic book history finally has her own movie, and what better way to celebrate than with an all-female screening?” wrote the Austin-based theater. “Apologies, gentlemen, but we’re embracing our girl power and saying ‘No Guys Allowed’ for one special night at the Alamo Ritz. And when we say ‘Women (and People Who Identify As Women) Only,’ we mean it. Everyone working at this screening — venue staff, projectionist, and culinary team — will be female.”


More:



> The announcement has sparked outrage among male attendees.
> 
> “Great, let us know when you have guys-only screenings of Thor, Spider-Man, Star Wars, etc,” wrote one viewer on Alamo’s Facebook page. “Let’s see you walk the walk now that you set this precedence.”


Can you imagine the hue & cry?


----------



## FeXL

Venezuela!!!

No electricity, no antibiotics, no beds, no soap: A devastating look inside Venezuela's crisis-hit hospitals where 7 babies die a day, bleeding patients lie strewn on the floor, and doctors try to operate without tools



> * President Nicolas Maduro claims Venezuela has the best healthcare in the world after Cuba
> * But death rates are soaring and hospitals are filthy as supplies run low and electricity is shut off
> * The nation is in economic crisis after price of oil - their main monetary reserve - plummeted
> * Images taken by the New York Times show patients lying on the floor covered in blood and babies dying


Pleasepleaseplease, prettyplease with sugar on top, can Canada get more socialism? I wanna have the best health care after Cuba, too... :love2:


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Venezuela!!!
> 
> Pleasepleaseplease, prettyplease with sugar on top, can Canada get more socialism? I wanna have the best health care after Cuba, too... :love2:


And they said these socialist reforms that would help the people would lead to the devastation of the economy. Where are the naysayers now?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> And they said these socialist reforms that would help the people would lead to the devastation of the economy. Where are the naysayers now?


Precisely. Wonder how difficult it would be to immigrate to Venezuela right now? Going to have to talk to the family. My Spanish is pretty sparse but I know a few swear words to hurl at Maduro and I can say "Dos cervezas, por favor". 

Paradise!


----------



## FeXL

More on those precious Snowflakes...

{language warning}

NEW VIDEO: Madness reigns at Evergreen State College as students ‘take over’



> A new video has surfaced of students this past week at Evergreen State College yelling and ranting about everything from “racist white teachers” and “white-ass administrators” to “black power!” during a so-called “meeting” with President George Bridges and other college administrators.


----------



## FeXL

Good.

Actions—>Consequences.

Mizzou likely to cut hundreds of positions amid expected 7 percent enrollment drop



> Mizzou has already said it is expecting its smallest freshman class in two decades. The enrollment drop discussed Monday is the first estimate pertaining to the school’s entire enrollment.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...[L]leaders pointed to the enrollment drop partly as fallout from the declining number of high school graduates across the region, as well as *ongoing “public perception concerns” since the fall of 2015 when protests that centered on issues of race led to two top leaders’ resigning.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on that socialist bastion...Venezuela!!!

Venezuela devalues currency in crisis dollar sale



> Crisis-hit Venezuela devalued its currency by 64 percent in a dollar auction that aimed to stabilize its foreign exchange market, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Under an overhauled official exchange system, the government let investors bid for the dollars at a new higher rate in what President Nicolas Maduro said was an effort to undermine the black market.


Related:

Protesters fire home-made mortar rockets at police who respond with tear gas and water cannon as anti-government clashes that have claimed 59 lives in Venezuela continue



> Protesters hurled stones and Molotov cocktails at security forces who retaliated with water cannons and tear gas as the violent clashes which have claimed 59 lives continue in Venezuela.
> 
> Police used the increasingly forceful measures to disperse tens of thousands of opposition protesters heading towards the foreign ministry as the Organization of American States held another meeting on the continuing crisis.
> 
> Two months of protests against President Nicolas Maduro's socialist government have convulsed the South American OPEC nation, with at least 59 people killed in the unrest.
> 
> In the latest uprising, opposition supporters demanding elections, freedom for jailed activists, and foreign humanitarian aid, marched onto Caracas' main highway aiming to reach the ministry.


Sounds like a Progressive Paradise to me...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Further on that socialist bastion...Venezuela!!!


The problem is that they need MORE socialism, because the remaining free-marketers and capitalists are ruining a perfectly good command-and-control economy.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> The problem is that they need MORE socialism, because the remaining free-marketers and capitalists are ruining a perfectly good command-and-control economy.


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

You can’t make it up! Women protest patriarchy by pretending to be horses and ‘galloping’ around the city



> If any particular ideology will be able to take credit for the eventual demise of Western Civilization, radical feminism will have as strong a case as any. Its more extreme adherents, like the ones who galloped around Stockholm, Sweden, on Saturday pretending to be horses to protest the “patriarchy,” would no doubt be thrilled at the “accomplishment.”


----------



## FeXL

Racism, cultural appropriation, sexism, whatever...

French luxury brand Chanel starts selling $2,000 BOOMERANG - as shoppers slam it as 'racist'



> Iconic French fashion label Chanel is celebrating the launch of its Spring-Summer pre-collection with the sale of a chic Chanel-branded boomerang.
> 
> Followers of high-fashion can now purchase the latest in vogue indigenous hunting weapons for only $1,930 each.
> 
> The luxury haute couture brand describes the boomerangs as 'black with wood and resin' and each have the distinctive Chanel symbol emblazoned in the middle.


Oooooo. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## FeXL

Curious how much the socialists love being capitalists...

Bernie Sanders Made More Than $858k in Book Royalties Last Year, And He’s Keeping the Money



> Bernie Sanders made more than $858,000 in royalties for two new books last year, according to the 2016 financial disclosure the senator quietly filed on Sunday.
> 
> And he’s keeping the money.


Wouldn't a good socialist be sharing the wealth among his comrades?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Curious how much the socialists love being capitalists...
> 
> Bernie Sanders Made More Than $858k in Book Royalties Last Year, And He’s Keeping the Money
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a good socialist be sharing the wealth among his comrades?


He's keeping it because he's smart.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> I got nuttin'...
> 
> You can’t make it up! Women protest patriarchy by pretending to be horses and ‘galloping’ around the city


This is very funny. The pinnacle of an important academic discipline put into practice.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> This is very funny. The pinnacle of an important academic discipline put into practice.


The visuals it generates are hilarious...


----------



## FeXL

When even some of the Progs are beginning to take note.

Progressive Editor: Democrats Making Huge Error Obsessing About Russia



> _The Nation_’s editor and publisher Katrina Vanden Huevel warned that Democrats’ obsession about Russia was a mistake and could torpedo efforts to effectively combat the Trump agenda. Granted, the latter part is typical run-of-the-mill progressive talk, _The Nation_ is a left wing magazine, but in March, Vanden Huevel ripped into Democrats for the Neo-McCarthyite furor that has engulfed the party over Russia.


More:



> ...the political Left has devolved into thinking that mere meetings with Russian officials are akin to treason.


The funny thing about the above statement is that none of the left is even talking about Bill's Wife's business dealings with the Russkies. Double standard, much?


----------



## Macfury

How about Ted Kennedy's secret appeals to the Russians to help him defeat Reagan?

Ted Kennedy Secretly Asked The Soviets To Intervene In 1984 Elections



> “On 9-10 May of this year,” the May 14 memorandum explained, “Sen. Edward Kennedy’s close friend and trusted confidant [John] Tunney was in Moscow.” (Tunney was Kennedy’s law school roommate and a former Democratic senator from California.) “The senator charged Tunney to convey the following message, through confidential contacts, to the General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, Y. Andropov.”
> 
> Kennedy’s message was simple. He proposed an unabashed quid pro quo. Kennedy would lend Andropov a hand in dealing with President Reagan. In return, the Soviet leader would lend the Democratic Party a hand in challenging Reagan in the 1984 presidential election. “The only real potential threats to Reagan are problems of war and peace and Soviet-American relations,” the memorandum stated. “These issues, according to the senator, will without a doubt become the most important of the election campaign.”
> 
> Kennedy made Andropov a couple of specific offers.
> 
> First he offered to visit Moscow. “The main purpose of the meeting, according to the senator, would be to arm Soviet officials with explanations regarding problems of nuclear disarmament so they may be better prepared and more convincing during appearances in the USA.” Kennedy would help the Soviets deal with Reagan by telling them how to brush up their propaganda.
> 
> Then he offered to make it possible for Andropov to sit down for a few interviews on American television. “A direct appeal … to the American people will, without a doubt, attract a great deal of attention and interest in the country. … If the proposal is recognized as worthy, then Kennedy and his friends will bring about suitable steps to have representatives of the largest television companies in the USA contact Y.V. Andropov for an invitation to Moscow for the interviews. … The senator underlined the importance that this initiative should be seen as coming from the American side.”
> 
> Kennedy would make certain the networks gave Andropov air time–and that they rigged the arrangement to look like honest journalism.





FeXL said:


> When even some of the Progs are beginning to take note.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> How about Ted Kennedy's secret appeals to the Russians to help him defeat Reagan?


Hey, he was a Kennedy. One does not criticize America's royalty.

Un. Touch. Able.


----------



## FeXL

Not even the Progs are interested.

Marvel Cancels Ta-Nehisi Coates’ Black Lives Matter Comic Due to Poor Sales



> No one is buying Marvel’s lineup of social justice-themed comics. It’s no surprise, given that few readers want politics to be forced down their throats. Thus liberal darling Ta-Nehisi Coates and Yona Harvey’s Black Panther & The Crew is getting the axe after poor sales, just two issues after its launch. Its cancellation comes just weeks after a Marvel VP revealed that comics with forced messages of “diversity” were responsible for the publisher’s sales slump.


----------



## FeXL

Colour me intolerant...

Those Who Dare to Criticize Ugly ‘Lace Shorts for Men’ Are Being Slammed as ‘Intolerant’



> Hot on the tail of the RompHim, a streetwear brand has introduced a line of pastel, see-through lace shorts and button-downs just for men. And if you think they look dumb, the social-justice crowd says, you’re basically intolerant.


More:



> On social media, the reaction was predictably scornful.
> 
> “You guys look like you’re about to have a butter knife fight in the back alley with a gang of seamstresses,” one Instagram user posted.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

The tolerant left...

Liberals Enraged About Canada’s Plan to Build ‘Victims of Communism’ Memorial



> The city of Ottawa, Canada will erect a large, bronze memorial to honor the “victims of communism.” The $3 million project is expected to be completed in 2018, and was planned by the country’s former Conservative government.
> 
> Despite the fact that the monument will memorialize tens of millions who died over the last century (Stalin, for instance, is believed to have killed more people than Hitler. Similarly millions of Chinese died in Mao’s “Great Leap Forward”), some on the left are peeved about the new monument. The tankies are out in full force, demanding a memorial for the victims of capitalism, colonialism and the United States, instead.


----------



## Macfury

For those who avoided the link:



FeXL said:


> Colour me intolerant...
> 
> Those Who Dare to Criticize Ugly ‘Lace Shorts for Men’ Are Being Slammed as ‘Intolerant’


----------



## FeXL

The left would go unhinged if some "Alt-Right" students started packing baseball bats around campus.

Bat-Wielding Mob of Left-Wing Students Are ‘Community Policing’ Evergreen College



> Evergreen State College erupted in protest two weeks ago when a biology professor Bret Weinstein spoke out against a social justice event that coerced white students and faculty to leave campus.
> 
> Since then, the Olympia, Washington, campus has devolved into chaos, while the school administration cowers and capitulates to student mob rule.
> 
> Things are getting so bad that the school is having issues with a group of bat-wielding vigilantes seeking to “community police” the campus. The school was shut down Monday because of acts of vandalism and window smashing the previous night.


Shut the whole school down...


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> For those who avoided the link:


At some point people will realize they can no longer distinguish pranks from reality. I may be there already.


----------



## Beej

Yup, I'm there. Trump being sued over blocking people.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-twitter-idUSKBN18X2LR

On Twitter.From his own Twitter account.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Yup, I'm there. Trump being sued over blocking people.


I ran across that earlier. Just shaking my head. Apparently these idiots don't realize that free speech also provides the option of turning someone off.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting read.

The Church of Globalism Wants Your Blood (and Money)



> The only benefit that is real in the globalization scenario is that which accrues to the Globalist Elite who are trying to squelch the natural resistance to it by calling our distress “rage”. They call us “bitter clingers” (Obama), “deplorables” (Clinton), “uneducated” (Mainstream Press), deniers and they belittle our very sacrifice with statistical cruelties like “London is still one of the safest cities” or “undocumented immigrants commit crimes at a lower rate than the general population”. These are untrue in any sense but they are most sinister in the way they negate real suffering. It is heartless to tell the families of the little girls killed in Manchester, or of the nine year old boy killed in Boston or of Kate Steinli that they should be comforted by those cold statistics when their loved ones would be alive today if immigration were under sufficient control. This is not inchoate “rage” as Barclay and the progressives try to invalidate it. It is not we who are “the deniers”.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Student org says House GOP should be 'guillotined'



> The University of Georgia’s “Young Democratic Socialists” club recently suggested that House Republicans should be “guillotined.”
> 
> In response to a story initially reported on by Campus Reform, in which an Art Institute of Washington professor claimed that Republicans “should be lined up and shot” for their passage of the Obamacare-replacement bill, the Young Democratic Socialists suggested that they should instead be “guillotined.”


Less & less this is the fringe element. More & more it becomes mainstream.


----------



## FeXL

This is my schadenfreude smile —>

Video: Transgender Antifa Talks, Behaves Like Man Until Victim Throws Counter Punch



> The Gateway Pundit identifies the Antifa member as “well known Portland area protester and transgender female” Lucy Elizabeth Smith and the videographer as Demetrius Cooper, who runs the YouTube channel ‘Airliner World & More.’
> 
> In the clip, Smith can be seen marching up to Cooper and shouting, “we got nothing to f*cking say to you. We got no use for you. Get the f*ck away from our march. You don’t want me to make you! Trust me!”
> 
> “Make me,” Cooper responds. “I dare you to make me move. “What the f*ck are you gonna do? You guys talk so much sh*t about me online, you ain’t done sh*t yet.”


You play a man's game, you play a man's rules...


----------



## FeXL

Still crazy, after all these years...

Gloria Steinem: Forced Childbirth ‘the Fundamental Cause of Climate Change’



> _“Are you kidding me? Listen, what causes climate deprivation is population. If we had not been systematically forcing women to have children they don’t want or can’t care for over the 500 years of patriarchy, we wouldn’t have the climate problems that we have. That’s the fundamental cause of climate change,” she said._​


----------



## FeXL

Once again, even the Progs don't want it...

Progressivism Can Only Be A Parasite



> Imzy has been described as a "social-justice kumbaya version of Reddit". I had never heard of it until dri posted a sidebar item announcing its demise after a little more than a year. And its investors took an $11 million bath.
> 
> Started by former fired Reddit Vice President Dan McComas, Imzy was built on the idea of "safe space". McComas said that he wanted to give users a "nice" place to have "nice" place to discuss "nice" things without "being harrassed." It was supposed to be "a community forum product that was heavily moderated so as to conform with social-justice norms."
> 
> In other words, it was an online version of The Village.
> 
> And it failed. Imzy was an enterprise set up along explicitly progressive lines, and it flopped.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Once again, even the Progs don't want it...
> 
> Progressivism Can Only Be A Parasite


This guy is dead on:


> And I think that progressivism's relationship to conservatism (AKA normal life) is exactly like evil's relation to good. Progressivism, like evil itself, is unoriginal, derivative, dependent, and basically parasitical. It can never be anything else. It is utterly dependent on something outside itself, usually something it was set up to oppose, in order to survive.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, it was a pretty good read.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in...Venezuela!!!

Inside Venezuela: The Socialist Haven on the Brink of Total Collapse



> While some still solely blame the current crisis on the collapse in oil prices in 2012, a vast majority of Venezuelans believe the country needs serious economic reform. After 17 years of hardcore socialism, egged on by left-wing elites around the world, many in leadership appear hesitant to accuse the socialist system itself – and not the people running it – of being the problem.


More:



> As one student put it to me: “Chávez succeeded in creating an equal society by making everyone poor.”


Sounds a lot like a quote from Churchill I used in my sig not so long ago:

“Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery.” —Winston Churchill


----------



## FeXL

How's Venezuela's finances doing?

Capital suggestion: Venezuela’s debt

In a nutshell, between 2007 & 2014 China loaned Venezuela $63 billion, to be paid back with oil. With the drop in the price of oil, Venezuela needs to double it's oil shipments. It can't keep up.



> Lo and behold, “Venezuela’s bonds are [now] the highest-yielding of any emerging market security due to concerns about default”. Foreign Policy concludes that “Venezuela’s road to disaster is littered with Chinese cash”.


----------



## Macfury

It seems like just a few short years ago some EhMacers were singing the praises of Venezuela, harnessing natural resources for the edification of the Venezuelan people. Cheap gas, free education... paradise! Cue CM to blame the CIA for this self-made disaster.

I love Rush Limbaugh's term for this sort of economic policy: "Trickle-up poverty."


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Rep. Mark Walker says gunman targeted congressional baseball practice 'to kill as many Republican members as possible'

Congressman Details Hectic Moment Under Fire: ‘We Were Sitting Ducks; Gun Saved Our Lives’

Left-Wing Twitter Celebrates Shooting of Rep. Scalise

I know, I know. Just another mentally ill Prog who didn't get enough hugs as a child and isn't representative of the general population.

Aren't they all...


----------



## Beej

> mentally ill Prog


I expect this to become more common. Also, fed by rightiousness, not just mental illness.


----------



## Beej

Tell NBC executives: stop the white conservative hiring spree.

https://act.credoaction.com/sign/msnbc_conservatives/?source=tw1


Crazy and bigoted.Very progressive.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> I expect this to become more common. Also, fed by rightiousness, not just mental illness.


I truly have difficulty accepting this as mental illness, at least anywhere close to the traditional definition. This is Trump Derangement Syndrome, in all it's glory.

It's more & more mainstream & fed by the fruit loops & whackos in the media, by leftist celebrities & leftist politicians.

Reading some of the responses on Twitter & FB is stunning. They are actually endorsing & encouraging violence.

Progressive Media Personalities Agree: Those Republicans Deserved To Get Shot



> In the wake of the shooting, lots of people on the Internet lost their minds. Several progressives even went out of their way to suggest the victims deserved to get shot because they have the wrong views on gun control, or Obamacare, or Donald Trump. Here are some of the most insane reactions to the Congressional baseball shoooting so far.


WaPo "Writer" Hopes Scalise Will Die In Surgery



> He deleted one of his pro-assassination tweets, which you can see in the Daily Caller article, but he still has these gems on offer:


This will come back to bite them on the ass. Big time.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Tell NBC executives: stop the white conservative hiring spree.
> 
> Crazy and bigoted.Very progressive.


I see it as merely the next step in a long, downward spiral.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> I see it as merely the next step in a long, downward spiral.


It is almost like this weird left wing cult has to play itself out. No self awareness or "My bad" moment beyond the individual level. The shrinking core believers group are rushing off a cliff. Taking media companies and one or more universities with them. A weird form of Marxism that seems incapable of connecting with blue collar workers.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> It is almost like this weird left wing cult has to play itself out.


If this gets carried to its ultimate conclusion, civil war (a likely endpont IMO), they will get their butts handed to them.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual left.

House Republican Receives Threatening Email After Scalise Shooting: ‘One Down, 216 to Go’



> Republican Rep. Claudia Tenney (N.Y.) received a threatening email from a constituent that referred to Wednesday's shooting of House Majority Whip Steve Scalise (R., La.), sporting the subject line "One down, 216 to go."
> 
> Capitol Police have been informed about the threat, according to Tenney's spokeswoman Hannah Andrews. The message made references to the party helping "the wealthiest among us," so "your own lives are forfeit."


Related:

Incitement to Violence



> Reputable figures in the media have normalized radical, violent discourse. Popular television writer/producer David Simon tweeted this week, “If Donald Trump fires Robert Mueller and is allowed to do so, pick up a goddamn brick. That's all that’s left to you.” Writing in _The Nation_, Natasha Lennard praised street violence as “kinetic beauty,” and Angelo Carusone, president of Media Matters, exhorted, “Don’t play footsie with proto-fascism. ****ing smash it.” A protestor at a rally in New York City’s Tompkins Square Park held a sign reading, “Hug a refugee (with permission); Punch a Nazi (with precision.)”


More:



> Following the shooting, liberal Twitter erupted in cynical snark. Op-ed writer Malcolm Harris wondered if the shooter could plead self-defense, in the event he had a pre-existing condition. Sonia Gupta, a Louisiana former prosecutor, counseled her followers not to be too sad about the wounding of Representative Steve Scalise, because “he’s a racist piece of **** and hateful bigot.”


----------



## FeXL

More on the above.

The Fringe Left Is Perpetrating Violence, While the "Respectable" Left Justifies Violence, Excuses It, and Promotes It



> Ever notice the left never patrols its own side for crazies, conspiracists, and assassination-fantasists?
> 
> Yet those on the right are always being demanded to do just that -- in fact, it's now so ingrained in us we do it without it even being asked of us.
> 
> At some point a dog learns the length of its leash, and knows, innately, what its master expects of it.
> 
> *Meanwhile, the left does everything it can to "contextualize" the violence its Armed Wing perpetuates, and to justify it, excuse it, and even encourage more of it.*


M'bold.

Huh. Sounds just like some of the Islam defenders around here, too...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in...Venezuela!!!

Venezuelan Police ‘Run Over and Torture’ 14-Year-Old Boy with Tank



> The Venezuelan military under Nicolás Maduro has targeted underage protesters for years, killing unarmed adolescents at alarming rates. Among the earliest cases was the killing of another 14-year-old, Kluivert Roa, who was shot by police while demonstrating and was photographed lying in a pool of blood which caused outrage across social media.
> 
> Both incidents are just two of numerous cases of government-instigated police brutality in Venezuela. So far, as many as 84 protesters, many of whom are teenagers, have been killed since daily anti-government protests began in late March, as police use water cannons, rubber bullets, and smoke bombs to contain protesters.


FWIW, I don't like the use of the word "tank" in the headline. It's an armoured car.


----------



## Macfury

Damned CIA!


----------



## FeXL

When even the left is beginning to take note...

Extremism Experts Are Starting To Worry About The Left



> “I think we’re in a time when we can’t ignore the extremism from the Left,” said Oren Segal, the director of the Center on Extremism, an arm of the Anti-Defamation League. Over the past few months, the ADL, which hosts regular seminars on homegrown extremism for law enforcement officials, has begun warning of the rising threat posed by far-left groups, most recently at a seminar just this past Sunday. “When we have anti-fascist counterprotests — not that they are the same as white supremacists — that can ratchet up the violence at these events, and it means we can see people who are violent on their own be attracted to that,” Segal said. “I hate to say it, but it feels inevitable.”


I don't agree with much of what the author notes but it's interesting to see the wake-up calls.


----------



## FeXL

The thing that bugs me most about Progs is their hypocrisy...

The One Environmental Lawsuit Against The Trump Admin That Liberals Want To Ignore



> Liberal groups like the Sierra Club have led the charge in filing environmental lawsuits against the Trump administration in its first five months.
> 
> But there’s one environmental lawsuit against the Trump administration that liberals seem to have avoided almost entirely: the Immigration Reform Law Institute’s lawsuit against the Department of Homeland Security, filed on behalf of several environmentalist groups, for ignoring the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA).


----------



## FeXL

Once again, more from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Antifa Slashes Tires, Bloodies Free Speech Rally Organizer at Evergreen State College



> An organizer of a free-speech rally against radical social justice activism at Evergreen State College this week was pepper-sprayed and left bloodied by Antifa activists. After the event, attendees of the free-speech march found several of their cars vandalized.


----------



## FeXL

I guess everyone will be getting participation trophies now. After all, it's only the next step after allowing non-graduates to stand on stage with those who actually worked hard enough to earn their diplomas...

High Schools Drop "Valedictorian" Distinction Fearing Lower-Ranked Kids May Feel 'Triggered'



> And, while we've been forced to write post after post detailing the lunacy of your behavior as you frolic aimlessly on the campuses of liberal bastions of higher indoctrination across this great country, growing more and more sickened with each new display of entitlement, we have to say that your efforts to eliminate high school rankings is a new low, even for you.
> 
> Unfortunately, as the AP points out today, that is exactly what seems to be happening at high schools all around the country as the title of "valedictorian" is being eliminated and/or bestowed upon so many kids in each graduating class that it's rendered meaningless.
> 
> _“*More and more schools are moving toward a more holistic process. They look deeper into the transcript*,” Gottlieb said.
> 
> Wisconsin’s Elmbrook School District has for several years ranked only the valedictorian and salutatorian, and only then because the state awards scholarships to schools’ top two graduates, according to Assistant Superintendent Dana Monogue. The change has been accepted by colleges and community alike, Monogue said.
> 
> “*We are encouraged by any movement that helps students understand that they’re more than a score, that they’re more than a rank*,” she said._​
> One school in Tennessee awarded the "valedictorian" title to 48 kids, or roughly 25% of the entire graduating class.
> 
> _Tennessee’s Rutherford County schools give the valedictorian title to every student who meets requirements that include a 4.0 grade-point average and at least 12 honors courses. *Its highly ranked Central Magnet School had 48 valedictorians this year, about a quarter of its graduating class.*_​


Links' bold.

Only 48?



> Try as you might, ignoring the principles of basic mathematics does not mean that they cease to exist. And while your enabling parents, high schools and colleges may share your view that ranking people on the basis achievement is racist, sexist and/or any other number of adjectives you may wish to throw out there....again, we assure you that the real world does not care.
> 
> *Life is competitive and your relative performance versus your peers will ultimately determine your success in life irrespective of how "triggering" that fact may be.* The sooner you realize that fact, the sooner you'll be able to move out of mom's basement.


Links' bold...


----------



## Macfury

I had read that the average mark in the US is now an A-. They're all above average now!



FeXL said:


> I guess everyone will be getting participation trophies now. After all, it's only the next step after allowing non-graduates to stand on stage with those who actually worked hard enough to earn their diplomas...
> 
> High Schools Drop "Valedictorian" Distinction Fearing Lower-Ranked Kids May Feel 'Triggered'
> 
> 
> 
> Links' bold.
> 
> Only 48?
> 
> 
> 
> Links' bold...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I had read that the average mark in the US is now an A-. They're all above average now!


Yeah, until they try to compete in the real world...


----------



## FeXL

<snort>

Irony Alert: Gender Bias Study by Women Researchers Suffers From Gender Bias, Peer Reviewers Say



> Internet feminists are outraged after a scientific journal told a group of female researchers that their work on gender bias in academia was gender biased.
> 
> Two female evolutionary geneticists collaborated on the piece, which claimed that fewer women Ph.D. candidates were published by established scientific journals, leading them to believe, based on interviews with women across the scientific fields, that the publishing industry was biased against female scientists.
> 
> When they submitted their article to a journal that specializes in publishing research on diversity in the fields of science and medicine, a reviewer suggested that the women include a male voice in their study, just to show that they, themselves, were not coming at the issue from a position of gender bias.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Trump Derangement Syndrome.

Liberals Are An Inferno Of Flaming Crazy And We Should Pour Gasoline On The Fire



> You look nuts. I mean wacko, zonked out, “Hey, that goldfish is firing a mind control laser at my brain and making me break dance” nuts.
> 
> But don’t stop. No, pump it up. You’re at “11,” and I say take it to “12.”
> 
> _This is great!_


Italics from the link.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Yeah, until they try to compete in the real world...


That's why ridiculous hikes in minimum wages and "guaranteed minimum incomes" are so popular. They hope to even out compensation across all employment categories.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Democratic Strategist Launches #HuntRepublicans After Congressional GOP Shooting



> So much for civility.
> 
> In the wake of the horrific shootings at a GOP congressional baseball practice in Alexandria, Virginia that left House Majority Whip Steve Scalise in critical condition and wounded four other people, a longtime New Jersey Democratic political strategist responded by introducing the hashtags #HuntRepublicans and #HuntRepublicanCongressmen.
> 
> “We are in a war with selfish, foolish & narcissistic rich people,” wrote James Devine on Twitter. “Why is it a shock when things turn violent? #HuntRepublicanCongressmen.”


Once again. When the shoe is on the other foot, we'll see if he's equally as philosophical...

Related:

MSNBC Host Suggests Rep. Steve Scalise Deserved To Be Shot Due To Conservative Record



> MSNBC hosts say a lot of nutty things, but this one goes right ot the top of the lengthy list.
> 
> On Saturday, MSNBC host, Joy Reid, all but said the words: Rep. Steve Steve Scalise deserved to be shot.


----------



## FeXL

Well, of course it is.

'Meritocracy' is a microaggression, university guidebook claims



> Rowan University has published a guide on “Interrupting Microaggressions” with strategies for "calling out" those who advocate concepts like "color blindness" and "meritocracy."
> 
> The guide—which is available on the website for the Rowan University Bias Assessment & Response Team (BART) along with several other resources billed as “tips to stop bias”—lists various examples of “microaggressions,” then provides suggestions for “Third Party Intervention” approaches, followed by more-detailed explanations under the heading of “Communication Approach.”
> 
> *Under the heading “Myth of Meritocracy,” for instance, the document asserts that saying “Everyone can succeed in this country, if they work hard enough” constitutes a microaggression, advising students and faculty members to respond to such statements by challenging the speaker to provide examples.*


M'bold.

:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

When even _Mother Jones_ produces a "surprisingly sane...article" critical of the left.

Another Left-Wing Science Scandal



> After decades of world-wide experience with glyphosate, it was accepted that the product was safe. So it was a bombshell when the International Agency for Research on Cancer declared, in March 2015, that glyphosate is “probably carcinogenic,” based on tests on rodents.


The punchline:



> But the whole thing turned out to be a fraud. Reuters has investigated, aided by access to deposition testimony in one or more of the lawsuits against Monsanto, which evidently was not subject to a protective order. Briefly put, the author of the IARC’s carcinogenicity study, Aaron Blair, an epidemiologist from the U.S. National Cancer Institute, covered up _his own research_ showing that exposure to glyphosate did not lead to a higher incidence of cancer in humans. The story, as reported by Reuters, is astonishing


Italics from the link.


----------



## FeXL

Well, of course! It's always ******'s fault in the Progressive mind...

Obama-Appointed BLM Activist Blames White People For Illegal Alien Murdering Muslim Girl



> Leftists initially blamed Trump supporters and Islamophobes for the murder of 17-year-old Muslim teenager Nabra Hassanen, who was killed early in the morning on Sunday in Virginia.
> 
> After police said the murder was not a hate crime, but was instead related to road rage and the suspect arrested for the crime was a 22-year-old illegal immigrant from El Salvador named Darwin Martinez Torres, their "Islamophobic Trump supporter" narrative was shattered.
> 
> Even still, that didn't stop Brittany Packnett, a Black Lives Matter activist who was appointed by Obama to take part in the President's 21st Century Policing Task Force, from blaming white people for this illegal immigrant's alleged actions.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Trinity College in Connecticut Reportedly Closed After Prof Posts Threats to GOP Online



> The shooting in Virginia last week brought out the crazy in some people. One professor at Trinity College in Connecticut posted comments on social media that may have temporarily closed the school. It’s unclear whether the school was closed because of the posting or because of threats in reaction.


----------



## FeXL

And even more from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Nebraska State Democrat Official: I Wish Our Leftwing Assassin Had Succeeded in Murdering Steve Scalise



> The official has been removed from her post, but that wouldn't be enough if she were a Republican.


Yep.

Good observation on MSM bias also at the link.


----------



## FeXL

And even more from the compassionate, intellectual, left. This one from the Socialist-in-Chief.

VIOLENT RHETORIC ALERT! Bernie Sanders deletes ‘ridiculous and indefensible’ tweet — but not fast enough

https://mobile.twitter.com/CuffyMeh/status/878314183070072832/photo/1

Way to distance yourself from the whacked out left, Bernie! :clap:

Cross-posted on the American Political thread.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk more about the fallout from $15/hr minimum wages.

McDonalds Is Replacing 2,500 Human Cashiers With Digital Kiosks: Here Is Its Math



> In a report released this week by Cowen's Andrew Charles, the analyst calculates the jump in sales as a result of the company's new Experience of the Future strategy which anticipates that digital ordering kiosks (shown above) will replace cashiers in at least 2,500 restaurants by the end of 2017 and another 3,000 over 2018. Cowen also cited plans for the restaurant chain to roll out mobile ordering across 14,000 U.S. locations by the end of 2017 (we did not show that particular math, but the logic was similarly compelling).


So, c'mon, all you Prog economists out there. Argue your case. Where's the math that refutes this argument?

Or is virtue signalling all you have?


----------



## FeXL

Here's a nice, peaceful demonstration. For Progs...

Trump Supporter Stabbed Nine Times Following Political Rally



> In other words, it looks like the left is moving past violent rhetoric and towards violent actions. Writers like Benn appear to be giving license to the rank and file progressive to use violence against the right while also providing cover for that violence.
> 
> *The idea isn't to make people change their minds, though. It's to make people too afraid to speak out against them so they can control the narrative completely. Once only one side is presented, they can go about convincing people that it's because there aren't any other sides to be considered.*
> 
> Do not remain silent. Continue to make your stands.
> 
> Don't go looking for trouble, either. But if trouble comes looking for you, be prepared to use any and all legal means at your disposal to put an end to it. Please.


Yeah, my bold.

Controlling the narrative. That's part & parcel of the Prog MO.

It ain't gonna happen on these boards.


----------



## Beej

This interview covers many topics, but I have linked to a point relevant to this thread.

Rubin Report interviewing Maajid Nawaz.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpit8jc3NeI&feature=youtu.be&t=20m20s

"I never expected to be attacked from the left"

"treachery of the highest order"

Referring to what the progressives (his term: regressive left) are doing with identity politics.


----------



## FeXL

Say what? :yikes:

I know women whom I would consider brilliant or geniuses. 

Now saying genius or brilliant 'can alienate female students': Cambridge academics are discouraged from using phrases with 'assumptions of gender inequality'



> Cambridge academics are being discouraged from using terms such as genius, brilliant or flair in feedback for fear of alienating female students.
> 
> It is one of a series of moves lecturers say will help women – including changing exams and even removing portraits of men from the library.
> 
> Dr Lucy Delap, lecturer in modern British history, said ‘vague talk of genius, brilliance [and] flair carries assumptions of gender inequality’. She said some women ‘don’t find it very easy to project themselves into those categories’.


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'.

These Are the ‘Official Fake Nipples of the Resistance’



> ...The Resistance has a new tool in their fight against the GOP: Fake nipples.
> 
> Enter Just Nips, the “official nipples of The Resistance movement,” according to founder Molly Borman, who adopted that line as the company’s unofficial slogan after seeing it circulate online.
> 
> Started last January in time for the Women’s March, Just Nips provides synthetic nipples that you can wear over your bra or over your nipples. I don’t know why anyone would want such a product, but maybe I’m just not enough of a feminist to understand.


Somebody should order Juthdin a pair...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Nebraska Democrat says he’s ‘f**king glad’ Scalise got shot



> A Nebraska Democratic Party (NDP) operative has been fired from his position on the Technology Committee of the of the NDP after recorded audio appeared in which he says he was “****ing glad” that Congressman Steve Scalise, R-La., was shot and that he wishes Scalise “was ****ing dead.”


Not enough.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes. From that bastion of Progressive policy, Baltimore, which also has the 4th highest homicide rate in the country.

6 Schools That Can’t Produce One Student Proficient in English or Math



> A Project Baltimore investigation has found five Baltimore City high schools and one middle school *do not have a single student proficient in the state tested subjects of math and English*. These are the dumbed-down Common Core tests.
> 
> Despite the fact that the students are illiterate, many are on track to pass and graduate. At least half will graduate.


M'bold.

Just handing them off from one social assistance department to another...


----------



## Macfury

I recall CM and Freddie dancing like Tom the Bug about restaurant wage hikes in Seattle and elsewhere.

A new study shows that they're achieving just what any level-headed economist expected. Either employment, hours worked or wages would ultimately fall. It's hours worked and wages, folks!

Minimum Wage Increases, Wages, and Low-Wage Employment: Evidence from Seattle


> This paper evaluates the wage, employment, and hours effects of the first and second phase-in of the Seattle Minimum Wage Ordinance, which raised the minimum wage from $9.47 to $11 per hour in 2015 and to $13 per hour in 2016. Using a variety of methods to analyze employment in all sectors paying below a specified real hourly rate, we conclude that the second wage increase to $13 reduced hours worked in low-wage jobs by around 9 percent, while hourly wages in such jobs increased by around 3 percent. *Consequently, total payroll fell for such jobs, implying that the minimum wage ordinance lowered low-wage employees’ earnings by an average of $125 per month in 2016.* Evidence attributes more modest effects to the first wage increase. We estimate an effect of zero when analyzing employment in the restaurant industry at all wage levels, comparable to many prior studies.


Meanwhile, McDonalds is using the new hikes to roll out an additional 2,500 kiosks to replace kids in 2017, and another 3,000 in 2018.

See what can happen when "people with a conscience" get together to make things happen!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I recall CM and Freddie dancing like Tom the Bug about restaurant wage hikes in Seattle and elsewhere.


Yep. Yet when you quote studies like this, you get either denial or silence. Never an acknowledgement that the facts of the study prove them wrong.


----------



## FeXL

Snopes is FOS? Nahhh...

Snopes and the 'Muhammad: Perfect Man' Billboard



> Snopes used to be a website that cared about getting it right. It dispelled false rumors circulating the Internet and was a fairly reliable source of accurate information, particularly when it came to busting hoaxes.
> 
> My how times have changed.


----------



## FeXL

"Huh? So we threw balloons filled with feces & urine. What's the issue?"

Portland mayor demands to know why cops detained Antifa activists after being pelted with urine, feces



> On June 4, there was a confrontation between Trump supporters in Portland, Ore., and Antifa members. Police formed a barrier between the two groups to prevent escalation of an already very intense situation.
> 
> The Antifa thugs began pelting the police, in riot gear, with balloons filled with feces and urine, as well rocks and pieces of brick. That would seem to be more than ample justification for arrests and charges for rioting and/or assaulting police officers.
> 
> Not in Portland, where liberalism is king. Keep in mind, these criminal anarchists were not actually arrested. They were simply detained and allowed to go free within an hour.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Venezuela.

Protests, looting, gov't offices burned in Venezuela



> A total of 68 stores were looted and several government offices were burned following anti-government protests late Monday and Tuesday in the city of Maracay, west of Venezuela's capital of Caracas.
> 
> Large protests against the government of President Nicolas Maduro have been regularly held in Caracas over the last three months, but significant protests have also occurred in provincial cities.


Maduro says helicopter dropped grenades on Venezuela's Supreme Court



> Caracas - President Nicolas Maduro said a police helicopter fired on Venezuela's Supreme Court on Tuesday in a confusing incident that he called a thwarted "terrorist attack" aimed at ousting him from power.


----------



## FeXL

New low for the left.

New Low: CNN Uses Sesame Street's Elmo to Attack Trump's Travel Ban



> Proving once again that there is no place you will find a happier leftist than in that influential sweet spot between parent and child, proving once again that *during a month of extraordinary lows*, CNN will always find a new barrel bottom, in the wake of President Trump's 9-0 Supreme Court triumph, the leftwing cable news network decided to use *popular Sesame Street puppet Elmo as a propaganda tool against President Trump's temporary travel ban.*


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Of course it is.

Democratic Rep: Citing Uncomfortable Data Is White Privilege



> Republican Iowa Rep. Steve King found himself accused of using his white privilege last week after he offered statistics that Democratic Louisiana Rep. Cedric Richmond didn’t like.


Reminds me of a quote I ran in my sig for some time:

“If you want to make a conservative angry — lie to him. If you want to make a liberal angry — tell him the truth.”—Unknown


----------



## FeXL

Could just as easily be posted in the MSM Thread.

Lib Journo Freaks Out During Press Briefing, Says It's 'Inflammatory' to Criticize Media For Poor Reporting



> A whiny liberal journalist had a public mental breakdown during Tuesday's White House press briefing, insisting it's "inflammatory" for the White House to criticize the media for shoddy reporting.
> 
> After Deputy Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders criticized CNN's coverage of the Russia-Trump hoax and said the media could do a better job, Brian J. Karem, a reporter for Playboy Magazine and the Maryland paper The Sentinel, loudly interrupted her to start crying about how the mass media is a group of powerless *victims.*


M'bold.

Yep. Always somebody else's fault.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the folly of $15/hr min wages.

Minneapolis City Council Ignores Damning Seattle Study, Passes Its Own $15 Minimum Wage



> A week after the release of a study revealing the high cost of Seattle's minimum wage, the Minneapolis City Council rammed through a $15 minimum wage over the strenuous objections of workers and businesses.


Related:

The Minimum Wage — Science Strikes Back



> It should shock no one: denying unskilled workers the opportunity to sell their labor for less ends up disadvantaging those unskilled workers against better-skilled ones.
> 
> That’s precisely what standard economic theory predicts. It’s what common sense should tell you.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Liberal Compassion: Bernie's Wife Tried to Kick Disabled People Out of Group Home



> Jane Sanders, wife of former Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders, is under investigation by the FBI for questionable actions in taking out loans to purchase property when she was president of Burlington College in Vermont. The college went under in 2016 due to the enormous debt Mrs. Sanders saddled the college with before she left in 2011. *Upon purchasing property to expand the college, Mrs. Sanders sought to evict a group of disabled people who lived in a group home on the property.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk socialized medicine.

The Death Spiral of Socialism



> The total abrogation of personal autonomy for the parents of baby Charlie Gard as courts in the United Kingdom and in Europe simultaneously and arbitrarily decided what his parents can and cannot do for their extremely ill child is another symptom of the chilling or, should I say, killing world of socialism.


More:



> *In fact, "socialized medicine's killing isn't just about money, but power." As Daniel Greenfield explains, "it would have cost the NHS less to allow his parents to take Charlie to America" but this would have sent the "message that socialized medicine is flawed." It would expose the horrible underbelly of the socialist regime.*


M'bold.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...
> 
> Liberal Compassion: Bernie's Wife Tried to Kick Disabled People Out of Group Home
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.


Ahh, what might have been if the US had let that old Russia-loving kook turn the US into Albania!


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's enrolment at Mizzou?

Shock: Mizzou Still Melting Down After Catastrophic Social Justice Warrior Locust Storm



> Who wants to go to school to be intimidated by Benetton Nazis?


Precisely.


----------



## FeXL

Beauty.

'Anti-Fascist,' Anti-Trump Protesters Applaud Hitler Quotes



> Daley’s whole point was to show that the very same people who accuse anyone of being fascist simply for disagreeing with them couldn’t recognize quotes from a true fascist (Hitler), and instead they applauded what they thought were the words of an anti-fascist.
> 
> Hypocrisy and ignorance comes in all forms. _The form exhibited in this video was stupidity._


Too polite by half...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> ..the very same people who accuse anyone of being fascist simply for disagreeing with them couldn’t recognize quotes from a true fascist...


Just like Obama's call to create a federal civilian police force as powerful as the military--a classic fascist tactic--didn't cause any antennae at EhMac to twitch.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting perspective.

Why Major Metros Deserve $15 Minimum Wages and Municipal Income Taxes



> But let me offer an alternative viewpoint. One that is in agreement with the left, the $15 minimum wage, and a municipal income tax on large metro area's richest. And one that might even get the non-left to agree with, as well as calm their nerves.
> 
> Let them have it.


Do they deserve everything they ask for? Absolutely! Give it to them in spades.

My only problem with the theory is that it won't stop at metro borders. It'll eventually creep out into smaller centres & rural areas & nail us all.

That's why the folly needs to be stopped in it's tracks. Now.


----------



## FeXL

Can't have any evidence contradicting the narrative now, can we?

San Francisco Transit Refuses to Release Robbery Videos Over Fears of Racism



> The Bay Area Rapid Transit (BART) authority has decided not to release surveillance videos of robberies occurring at BART stations for fear they videos might incite racism.
> 
> People have begun to fear for their safety due to the numerous crimes, but fears of stereotyping have taken priority with BART officials.


In sum:



> Kira Davis at RedState summed it up perfectly:
> 
> _Not the actual criminals. They’re not the ones creating a “racial bias” by beating and robbing people. No. It’s you dirty racists who would like to be informed of crime risks on the transportation you pay for dearly in one of the most expensive cities in the nations._​


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

Are the Social Sciences Undergoing a Purity Spiral?



> A couple of years ago, six social scientists published a paper describing a disquieting occurrence in academic psychology: the loss of almost all its political diversity. As Jonathan Haidt, one of the authors of the paper, wrote in a commentary:
> 
> _Before the 1990s, academic psychology only LEANED left. Liberals and Democrats outnumbered Conservatives and Republican by 4 to 1 or less. But as the “greatest generation” retired in the 1990s and was replaced by baby boomers, the ratio skyrocketed to something more like 12 to 1. In just 20 years. *Few psychologists realize just how quickly or completely the field has become a political monoculture.*_​
> While the paper focuses on psychology, it briefly mentions that the rest of the social sciences are not far behind:
> 
> _[R]ecent surveys find that 58–66 per cent of social science professors in the United States identify as liberals, while only 5–8 per cent identify as conservatives, and that self-identified Democrats outnumber Republicans by ratios of at least 8 to 1 (Gross & Simmons 2007; Klein & Stern 2009; Rothman & Lichter 2008)._​
> As these studies are now approximately ten years old, it’s quite plausible that the gap has widened further over the past decade (as it has in psychology) meaning that these figures most likely underestimate the current left-to-right ratio across the social sciences.


M'bold.

Longer read. Interesting.


----------



## FeXL

Heading out to Seattle in a coupla weeks. Should be an interesting experiment.

Seattle Councilman: Cleaning Poop Off Sidewalks Is Racist



> The crime and smell of urine and excrement have gotten so bad outside a King County courthouse that two judges are scrambling to find ways to fix the situation, reports the Seattle Times.
> 
> Seattle councilmember Larry Gossett isn’t a fan of one solution to power wash the feces from the sidewalks to tamp down on the smell. Power washing the sidewalks is too reminiscent of civil rights activists being hosed down, he said.


Guess we'll be taking courthouses off the tour list...


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Maine State Democrat Representative Threatens He'll Make Trump a "Half Term President" (Like JFK, If You Don't Get It) If He Ever Comes Within 10 Feet of Him



> _Immediately following was the threat that concluded his post: "Trump is a half term president, at most, especially if I get within 10 feet of that pussy."_​


----------



## FeXL

Sounds like what I term as "Progs" is what _Townhall_ calls the "left".

The Atlantic Publishes All You Need to Know About the Left



> Last week, The Atlantic rendered a great service to those of us who contend that America is in the midst of a civil war between the right and the left. It provided a smoking gun -- actually, the gunshot itself -- to those of us who contend that the left (never to be confused with liberals) is intent on dismantling Western civilization.


----------



## FeXL

Right. 'Cause the proper thing to do would be to just dump them into reg'lar classes and let them, the other students _and_ teachers sink or swim. It's worked so well elsewhere...

Leftists Slam ‘Special School’ for Undereducated Migrants as ‘Apartheid’


----------



## FeXL

Wah fricken' wah...

Trump Blocked Me on Twitter and It’s Costing Me My Career



> So when President Donald Trump blocked me in June, apparently for suggesting that Russia influenced the outcome of the 2016 election, he harmed me professionally.


Perhaps if you posted facts instead of Prog narrative, you wouldn't have been blocked in the first place.

Jes' sayin'...


----------



## FeXL

So, howz things in Snowflakeville?

Evergreen Student: This School Is So Obsessed With Race That It's Become, Get This, Actually Dangerously Racist



> A forbidden truth -- and an obvious one. When you begin setting up a system in which one race -- which supposedly is oppressed -- has institutionally-enforced _privileges_ over other races -- which supposedly *had* privileges, but are now an inferior caste -- well, what you've done my friend is achieved the KKK's dream, just race-swapped.


Links' emphasis.

Related:

Evergreen Student: ‘I’m Not Allowed To Speak Because I’m White’



> One student, who identified herself only by her last name, MacKenzie, stated that she was prevented from voicing her opinions on any issue at the school all because she is white and labeled a “white supremacist” for offering any sort of viewpoint.


----------



## FeXL

...is a great week for me.

A Miserable Week For The Left



> What a miserable week it’s been for Democrats. Not that they’ve had many good weeks of late, nor have Republicans for that matter. But for the political left it’s been deliciously bad…and a whole hell of a lot of fun to watch.


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'.

Feminist Magazine Explains Why You Must Not Gender Your Pets



> Progressives progress. Like the Geico commercials say, it’s what they do. No matter how insane their ideology, they always find a way to progress still further into lunacy... *Now they tell us that it is politically incorrect to assign genders to pets.*


M'bold.

More:



> Owners are advised to give their pets gender-neutral names and use gender-neutral pronouns.


Fine. "Cleo, she, her" are now passe. "$h!thead" and "it" outta cover the bases.


----------



## FeXL

And, while we're on the topic.

Feminism Is Leaving A Wake Of Unhappy, Unmarried, And Childless Women In Its Path



> Feminists claim to promote the advancement of women and gender equality, largely via the promotion of so-called sexual liberation, but their movement is leaving a wake of unhappy, unmarried, and childless women in its path, a real problem feminists seemingly refuse to entirely address.


Related:

Shortage of eligible men has left women taking desperate steps to preserve their fertility, experts say



> The first global study into egg freezing found that shortages of eligible men were the prime reason why women had attempted to take matters into their own hands.
> 
> Experts said “terrifying” demographic shifts had created a “deficit” of educated men and a growing problem of “leftover” professional women, with female graduates vastly outnumbering males in in many countries.


Frankly, I think this has less to do with careers & education & more to do with cray-cray feminazis...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that Prog paradise, Venezuela?

Venezuela Opposition Votes Against Maduro, Woman Shot Dead



> Gunmen in Venezuela shot into a crowd of voters on Sunday, activists said, killing one woman and wounding three others during an unofficial referendum organized by the opposition to push for an end to two decades of socialist rule.


But the world needs more "socialism", whatever the hell that is...

Related (from Snowflakeville):

Video: College Students Support Socialism Even Though They Can’t Explain What It Is



> Campus Reform published a video yesterday showing college students in Washington, D.C. responding to two simple questions. The first question was: Do you think socialism is good or bad? As you’ll see, there was enthusiastic agreement from the students that socialism was a good idea, one which is about “helping people” and spreading the wealth. Some of the students even seem defensive, noting that socialism, inexplicably, has a bad reputation.
> 
> The second question was also simple: What is socialism? All of the students who were confident socialism was a good idea seem unable to really explain what it is or how it works to produce all of the good outcomes it supposedly produces.


Nice.


----------



## FeXL

No more brown moo? Heretics!!!

San Francisco bans chocolate milk … because anything enjoyable is obviously evil



> In the battle to provide nutritional choices for schoolchildren, isn’t chocolate milk better than no milk at all?
> 
> According to San Francisco legislators and school officials, the answer. apparently. is no.
> 
> Students from elementary through high school grades will no longer be able to enjoy this cafeteria staple in the coming school year, the San Francisco Chronicle reported.


What're they going to do with all the brown cows?


----------



## Macfury

Third world cocoa farmers will suffer. Eventually all this virtue-signalling collapses on itself.



FeXL said:


> No more brown moo? Heretics!!!
> 
> San Francisco bans chocolate milk … because anything enjoyable is obviously evil
> 
> 
> 
> What're they going to do with all the brown cows?


----------



## FeXL

So, the _HuffPo_ wants to "rediscover" real Americans.

ROTFLMAO...

HuffPo’s Progressive Safari Through Middle America



> HuffPo staff will be embarking on a 23-city bus tour in September to “listen and learn what it means to be American today,” according to a story in Politico.
> 
> One would think the Americans on your payroll would know what it’s like to be an American, but progressive journalists apparently don’t, so they’re hitting the road.
> 
> Politico described it as “a unique project for a media organization,” but this is the problem with hiring like-minded drones. With a parking lot full of Priuses, each with its own “celebrate diversity” bumper sticker, HuffPo is not a bastion of differing thought.


Travelling from blue island to blue island in flyover country is going to show them what real Americans are?

Not...


----------



## FeXL

'Cause algebra is _clearly_ the problem...

College official: Drop algebra requirement because minorities keep failing it



> The chancellor of the California community college system has stated that institutions’ algebra requirements are “the biggest barrier” for “underemployed or unemployed Americans,” and as such is … a civil rights issue.


----------



## FeXL

MJ? :yikes: Nah...

Charles C.W. Cooke busts Mother Jones for ‘Underwear Gnomes’ type headline on guns



> There’s an old episode of “South Park” where the kids encounter “Underpants Gnomes” who have a scheme to get rich. Phase 1 of the plan is that the gnomes steal underpants. Phase 2 is blank. But Phase 3 is profit. Simple, right? Well, as long as don’t worry too much about what exactly happened in Phase 2 to make Phase 3 possible:
> 
> ...
> 
> Well, some Underpants Gnomes seem to be writing headlines for Mother Jones.


----------



## FeXL

No discipline for Ontario judge who wore Trump T-shirt while shopping



> An Ontario judge who wore a Donald Trump campaign T-shirt in public won’t be disciplined, according to a letter posted on the Canadian Judicial Council website last month.
> 
> Toni Skarica, an Ontario Superior Court judge who previously served as a Progressive Conservative MPP from 1995 to 2000, was spotted wearing a “Make America Great Again” T-shirt by Dundas resident Lorne Warwick while grocery shopping in June 2016.


Unbelievable...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

TAKE A BOW, DNC-MSM



> Last night, the Boy Scouts became the Hitler Youth. Today, Sean T. Collins, a freelancer who has written for the _New York Times, Rolling Stone, Wired_, and the _New York Observer_ among other publications, declares “The world would be a better place if McCain died in Vietnam,” in a since-deleted tweet, as he and other Democrat operatives with bylines attack McCain for wanting to “kill” people by repealing Obamacare, as _NewsBusters_ notes.


----------



## FeXL

UK University to Get Rid of Portraits of White Scholars Because They ‘Intimidate’ Ethnic Minorities



> A top UK university is to replace portraits of its founding fathers with a “wall of diversity” of scholars from different backgrounds following pressure from students.
> 
> Kings College London is planning to remove the portraits of former university staff from the main entrance wall and replace them with BME (Black and minority ethnic) scholars.
> 
> The proposal to exclude white scholars from the entrance wall follows criticism from students who claimed that the presence of such portraits is too “intimidating” for minorities, The Telegraph reported.


----------



## FeXL

A moron with a PhD remains a moron...

Ethics Professor On Charlie Gard: 'Children Do Not Belong To Their Parents'



> Authoritarianism, the repercussions of socialized medicine, and the culture of death are all fully on display in the tragic case of little Charlie.
> 
> But Ian Kennedy, a professor of health, law, and ethics at University College London, writing at _The Guardian_ has a different take, one consistent with the pure leftist ideology: infant Charlie Gard "does not belong to his parents," he belongs to Big Brother, and he _should_ be sentenced to death.


More:



> *"These are the steps. The first is to recognise that children do not belong to their parents," he writes.
> 
> In other words, caring, fighting parents, like Chris and Connie, do not have the final say over their child's life; the government knows better.
> 
> Let that sink in.*


My emphasis...


----------



## Macfury

At least the new BC government offers hope to the Maritime provinces:

https://www.localxpress.ca/local-ne...ws-in-planned-cape-breton-lng-terminal-684596


----------



## FeXL

Can't think of a better set of qualifications for a Detroit mayor...

That terrible, awful Donald Tru... 



> ...wait a minute...
> 
> _Half of the eight mayoral hopefuls on Detroit’s primary ballot next week have been convicted of felony crimes involving *drugs, assault or weapons*, a Detroit News analysis shows._​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on sexist Mathematics...

Elsewhere



> Toni Airaksinen on complaints that women are being held back in class by “white” and “heteronormative” mathematics:
> 
> In a recent article titled _Unpacking the Male Superiority Myth and Masculinization of Mathematics at the Intersection_, Professor Luis A Leyva argues that factors such as teacher expectations and cultural norms “serve as gendering mechanisms that give rise to sex-based achievement differences.” Citing the “masculinization of mathematics,” Leyva then suggests that the apparent “gender gap” in mathematical ability is socially constructed (as opposed to arising from inherently different cognitive abilities) and therefore a “myth of male superiority.”​
> Apparently, it’s “unfair” to hold all students to the same standards of proficiency, as this oppresses women. Or at least it oppresses feminists. And so mathematics must be corrected with “intersectionality theory” and lots of fretting about “whiteness” and “identity.” And very much related, this. Because the best way to teach engineering is to waste class time with lots of “social justice” hokum.


So, I'll reluctantly let this cat out of the bag. Our offspring heading to second year mechanical engineering this fall is, in fact, our _daughter_. Top 4% in her class of >250. Math classes galore.

There goes another narrative.

Just shows what you can achieve when you put your shoulder to the load, instead of performing the Progressive Whine & Dance...


----------



## FeXL

Here we go again. Another baker refusing to bake a cake.

Oh, wait...

Bakers refused to make pro-Trump birthday cake for 9-year-old boy: Report



> A boy whose letter to President Trump made national headlines last month reportedly wanted a pro-Trump cake for his birthday party, but his mother was unable to find a baker willing to fulfill the order.


But it's OK. It's not a gay wedding cake...


----------



## FeXL

And, one for the Snowflakes.

Prof lets students choose own grades for 'stress reduction'



> A University of Georgia professor has adopted a “stress reduction policy” that will allow students to select their own grades if they “feel unduly stressed” by the ones they earned.
> 
> According to online course syllabi for two of Dr. Richard Watson’s fall business courses, he has introduced the policy because “emotional reactions to stressful situations can have profound consequences for all involved.”
> 
> As such, if students feel “unduly stressed by a grade for any assessable material or the overall course,” they can “email the instructor indicating what grade [they] think is appropriate, and it will be so changed” with “no explanation” being required.


Just asked our engineering student daughter her thoughts on this. 

She replied, "That degree isn't going to be worth much."

That's my girl...


----------



## FeXL

So, what happens when you're a Harvard-graduated, PhD attributed, software engineer working for a large Silicon Valley software company and, perceiving political & sexist bias within the ranks of the company you work for, you put together a reasonable, rational case & present it to your superiors as a 10 page internal memo?

You get your butt fired...

Social Justice Warriors Furious as Internal Google Manifesto Slams Company for Political Intolerance



> A software engineer at Google published a ten-page memo where he criticized “Google’s Ideological Echo Chamber,” resulting in controversy amongst employees within the Google+ internal social network. The author argues within the memo that women are underrepresented in tech fields not because of discrimination, but because of inherent psychological differences between men and women, echoing a similar argument made by former Breitbart senior editor Milo Yiannopoulos in 2016. When discussing Google’s educational guidelines for young women, the memo’s author writes, “We need to stop assuming that gender gaps imply sexism.”


Related:

SJW Backlash Against Google Staffer: ‘I Would Beat The Sh*t Out Of Him’

Google Fires Author Of "Outrageous" Memo Slamming Company's Anti-Conservative Culture

(This headline just slays me... :lmao: )
And Lo, There Came A Great Bunching Of The Panties

And, in a series of interviews with disgruntled employees:

Rebels of Google: ‘Senior Leaders Focus on Diversity First and Technology Second’

The good news is:

Free Speech Platform Gab Wants To Hire Google's Anti-PC Manifesto Author



> Gab.ai, the famously free-speech friendly social media platform, has extended a job offer to the Google staffer currently facing a backlash for writing an internal memo criticizing political correctness at the company.


Must confess, never heard of them before.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the above.

Evil Monopoly Google Fires Engineer for Questioning Monopoly's Ideological Conformity



> Damore might have more legal options than you'd guess -- he filed a complaint with the National Labor Relations Board before publishing his memo, and the NLRB protects people against firing once they've lodged a complaint


Just one more reason to eliminate G**gle from your life. Use DuckDuckGo & get rid of Gm*il & Chr*me.


----------



## Macfury

Never touched a Gm*il account in my life.



FeXL said:


> Further on the above.
> 
> Evil Monopoly Google Fires Engineer for Questioning Monopoly's Ideological Conformity
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more reason to eliminate G**gle from your life. Use DuckDuckGo & get rid of Gm*il & Chr*me.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Never touched a Gm*il account in my life.


Nor I. Never used the browser, either. Haven't used the search engine in years & don't use their mapping service.


----------



## FeXL

Further on The Memo.

Here Are All The Media Outlets Blatantly Lying About The Google Memo



> Media outlets are lying about a memo written by one of Google’s top scientists, which calls out the tech-giant’s illegal discrimination practices and blinding liberal biases.
> 
> Google has fired the author of the memo, James Damore, after the document received considerable backlash and was unfairly portrayed by many news outlets.
> 
> Here are some of the more blatant lies about the memo perpetuated by news media outlets.


----------



## FeXL

<just shaking my head...>

Sorry, Everyone: PETA Says Eating Cheese is Sexist



> From the same people who declared that milk was a symbol of white supremacy comes this blisteringly-hot take: cheese is the most sexist food there is, cows are regularly raped on farms, and the act of eating cheese is failing to combat sexism.


More, & from the "Department Of The Particularly Stupid":



> Eyewitnesses also filmed workers attaching chains to unborn calves’ legs when their mothers had difficulty giving birth and yanking the babies out of their birth canals, causing the laboring cows to cry out.


Well, instead of pulling the calves, I s'pose PETA would prefer that both the calf & cow die in labour. 

And, I've personally pulled calves dozens of times over the years I was on the farm. Never once did I hear a cow "cry out" from pulling a calf.

Unbelievable...


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> So, what happens when you're a Harvard-graduated, PhD attributed, software engineer working for a large Silicon Valley software company and, perceiving political & sexist bias within the ranks of the company you work for, you put together a reasonable, rational case & present it to your superiors as a 10 page internal memo?


Much of the coverage on this story has been terrible.
https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...-error-in-coverage-of-the-google-memo/536181/

I recommend reading the memo itself to form your own opinions.
https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3914586/Googles-Ideological-Echo-Chamber.pdf

The nature vs nurture debate devolved into "say 100% nuture or else" for some.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Much of the coverage on this story has been terrible.


I haven't found an analysis by anybody who is critical of his memo who appears to have even _read_ the memo.


----------



## FeXL

So, Dr. King must (again) be proud.

School: AP and Honors classes will be decided by skin color, not intelligence



> A Virginia high school sent a disturbing letter to parents and students announcing they would be selecting students for Advanced Placement and honors classes at least partly based on skin color, a concerned parent told Fox News.


Let's do the same thing with basketball...

More:



> “Through our collective work, advanced classes such as AP and Honors will have proportional representation,” read the letter. “Proportional representation is 40% White, 35% Hispanic, 12% African American, 10% mixed race.”
> 
> The letter went on to explain that public schools across the country “continue to see outcomes that are disproportionate by race and social class.”


VICTIM!!!


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Snopes says claim NJ town forbade criticism of Islam “false,” then quotes: “No commentary regarding Islam permitted”



> This is sophisticated, skillful lying, but it’s lying nonetheless. Snopes is not a fact-checker, it’s a deliberately misleading Leftist propaganda site.


I can't argue with that.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

“Unhinged anti-Trump fanatic” MURDERS his Republican neighbor



> Authorities say a Pennsylvania man, who The Gateway Pundit labeled an “unhinged anti-Trump fanatic,” had a long-running dispute with his Republican neighbor.
> 
> Tuesday, police say this alleged liberal activist brutally murdered that same conservative neighbor over an argument — and the mainstream media is largely silent on the slaying.


----------



## Beej

Anti-identity politics, but also pro-liberal. WSJ, so you may need to open in an incognito/private tab, or search for the title, then click that link.

The Liberal Crackup
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-liberal-crackup-1502456857




> The politics of identity has done nothing but strengthen the grip of the American right on our institutions. It is the gift that keeps on taking. Now is the time for liberals to do an immediate about-face and return to articulating their core principles of solidarity and equal protection for all.


----------



## SINC

Rex Murphy: Canada so ripe with green activism old-fashioned employment has gone out of fashion | National Post


----------



## FeXL

Hey, we've got more from the compassionate, intellectual, _peaceful_, left...

Quebec City police declare protest illegal as far-right, anti-fascists face off



> Police have declared a protest illegal in Quebec City due to "violence and vandalism," after a group of anti-fascists opposed to a far-right gathering set fires and threw bottles at police.
> 
> CTV Montreal’s Rob Lurie reports that far-right demonstrators were unable to go ahead with a planned protest against illegal immigration at 2 p.m., after hundreds of far-left anti-fascist demonstrators showed up to counter them.
> 
> Lurie reports that the anti-fascist group set off fireworks, lit a garbage can and a flag on fire, threw bottles at police and threw chairs. He said *the far-right demonstrators, who had a permit for their rally, responded by heading into a government building.*


M'bold.

Imagine that...


----------



## FeXL

When you've lost Noam Chomsky...

Noam Chomsky Crushes Left's Antifa Narrative



> MIT linguistics professor, anti-capitalist activist and leftist icon Noam Chomsky disrupted the narrative being pushed by his colleagues on the Left about the "anti-fascist" Antifa movement. Rather than being the heroic defenders of the disenfranchised against the forces of fascism, as the left-leaning media is attempting to portray them, Chomsky described the group as a "major gift to the Right," "often wrong in principle," and "generally self-destructive."


More:



> "As for Antifa, it's a minuscule fringe of the Left, just as its predecessors were," Chomsky said of the movement, *composed of a ragtag group of loosely affiliated socialists, Marxists, racial activists, and anarchists* who are willing to use force to promote their agenda.


Yeah, my bold.

Gotta love the compassionate, intellectual, _peaceful_, left...


----------



## FeXL

Even more from the compassionate, intellectual, _peaceful_, left...

Pee-Filled Projectiles A Recurring Weapon Of Choice For ‘Anti-Fascists’



> In their efforts to drive political opponents from the public square, self-described “anti-fascists” (or “antifa”) are utilizing a disgusting and degrading weapon: human urine.
> 
> In just the latest instance of weaponized urine, counter-protesters demonstrating against a free speech rally in Boston on Saturday flung urine-filled bottles at police officers trying to maintain order amidst an already tense political climate.


More:



> The use of urine appears to be a trademark tactic of self-described “anti-fascist” demonstrators.
> 
> Antifa brought urine-filled projectiles to the violent clashes between white nationalists and antifa in Charlottesville, Virginia earlier this month. Journalists were among those hit with urine.


----------



## FeXL

Man Arrested For Attempting to Plant Powerful Explosives at Confederate Statue in Houston



> _A Houston man has been charged with trying to plant explosives at the statue of Confederate officer Richard Dowling in Hermann Park, federal officials said Monday.
> 
> ...
> 
> Schneck was arrested Saturday night after a Houston park ranger spotted him kneeling in bushes in front of the Dowling monument in the park, Martinez said.
> 
> When confronted Saturday night in the park, he tried to drink some of the liquid explosives but spit it out, officials said...
> 
> Schneck was holding two small boxes that included a viable explosive, a timer, wires connected to a homemade detonator, a battery and an explosive compound, according to the statement.​_


More:



> Antifa isn't violent at all. This is all a fiction created by the alt-right.


----------



## FeXL

Shock: Superfeminist Walking Pussyhat Joss Whedon Was Cheating on His Wife With Adoring Female Fans, Ex-Wife Says in Blogpost



> _Despite understanding, on some level, that what he was doing was wrong, he never conceded the hypocrisy of being out in the world preaching feminist ideals, while at the same time, taking away my right to make choices for my life and my body based on the truth. He deceived me for 15 years, so he could have everything he wanted. I believed, everyone believed, that he was one of the good guys, committed to fighting for women’s rights, committed to our marriage, and to the women he worked with. But I now see how he used his relationship with me as a shield, both during and after our marriage, so no one would question his relationships with other women or scrutinize his writing as anything other than feminist.​_


Classy guy...


----------



## FeXL

From the "Duh" department.

15 Years Later, Maine’s ‘One Laptop Per Child’ Initiative Hasn’t Helped Test Scores



> When the Internet and digital tools first rose into popular consciousness, one major concern was that the barriers to access them would create a “digital divide” between rich and poor. Those with access to expensive new technology, the thinking went, would rocket ahead of those without it.
> 
> The Maine Learning Technology Initiative was one of the earliest and largest efforts to bridge that divide. Starting in 2002, it provided a laptop to every seventh and eighth grade student in Maine. It now distributes about 66,000 devices annually, including some to teachers, at a total cost of about $11.5 million per year.
> 
> But that investment hasn’t provided clear returns. According to NPR, the state’s standardized test scores have not increased in the 15 years since the program started, and state leadership is beginning to reconsider the initiative.


Further:



> The most troubling part of the program’s outcomes is that it doesn’t seem to have closed the digital divide between rich and poor. Amy Johnson, an education researcher, told NPR that low-income and rural students get less training in how to use their laptops than those in larger and better-funded schools.


Moar money!!!


----------



## Macfury

Betcha they're wizards at Facebook!


----------



## FeXL

University of Michigan Fraternity Cancels Nile River-Themed Welcome Party



> A fraternity at the University of Michigan in Ann Arbor canceled a Nile River-themed welcome party after being condemned by fellow students for "appropriating Egyptian culture."
> 
> Delta Sigma Phi wrote they "sincerely apologize" in an Aug. 19 press release for the "insensitive" choice on the part of its social team to launch an event that focused on the fraternity's "Egyptian roots" and celebrated the chapter's "newly built pyramid."


So, just thought of something...Does this mean the complete fraternity system will have to be shut down, seeing as they are based on Greek characters (eg. Delta Sigma Phi)? Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL

Good question.

How about toppling Mackenzie King's statue?



> It could be argued, for example, that the statue of William Lyon Mackenzie King, Canada’s 10th prime minister, should be banished from its prominent spot on Parliament Hill because he turned back European Jews trying to escape Nazi atrocities, the most infamous being the docking refusal of the refugee-laden ocean liner, the MS St. Louis.
> 
> In fact, King was actually impressed with Hitler.
> 
> As he wrote in his diary following his meeting with Hitler in Berlin in 1937, “(he) is really one who truly loves his fellow man.”
> 
> *If putting the blinders on history is therefore part of the new feel-good game, and the removal of reminders like statues is how to get there, then down with them all.*


M'bold.

Nails it.

Related:

Vandals Smash Up Oldest Christopher Columbus Monument In Nation 



> Vandals smashed a 225-year old monument to Christopher Columbus in Baltimore early Monday morning. The edifice is documented as the oldest still standing in the nation dedicated to the explorer, the Baltimore Brew first reported.


Related, too:

Well, As Long as We’re Demolishing “Racist” Statues…



> A hat tip here to the actor James Woods for suggesting that we tear down a statue of the late Democratic Senator Robert Byrd. Seems to me that Byrd, who was once an “Exalted Cyclops” in the Ku Klux Klan (a position that the reviled Robert E. Lee never dreamed of holding) is a prime candidate for black racists to scrub from history. Byrd, the so-called “Conscience of the Senate” once filibustered for 14 hours against civil rights for blacks. Why aren’t blacks demanding that statues honoring him be removed?


----------



## FeXL

Sign me up!

Planned Parenthood Now Fundraising By Selling You a Uterus Emoji For Two Buck



> If you're wondering what this Hot New "Millennial Pink" (Seriously -- they say that) icon would look like, well, it basically looks like a uterine Poochey the Dog from the Simpsons.
> 
> Radical, guys!


More:



> So there you go: A further move to define the self as exclusively a function of skin pigment and genitals.


Further (hilarious...):



> Update: Joss Whedon just emailed me to say he banged Oooti after discussing Melissa Etheridge's third album with the emoji fangurl.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Yep--waiting for them to tear down that FDR statue. In fact, I want to tear it down myself!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Yep--waiting for them to tear down that FDR statue. In fact, I want to tear it down myself!


The line will be long & distinguished. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Seven police officers storm pensioner’s house to take her ‘dangerous’ Yorkshire terrier



> Police stormed the 73-year-old Claudia Settimo-Bovio’s home after Alfie chased a squirrel while a delivery driver dropped off a parcel.
> 
> The ‘savage beast’ ran towards the courier who fell to the ground screaming ‘he’s killing me’, according to the dog’s owner Claudia Settimo.
> 
> *However neighbours told him ‘don’t be such a pussy’ before taking him to hospital.*


M'bold.

'Nuf said.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, we gots s'more from the compassionate, intellectual, _peaceful_, left!

Red on Red Attacks: Antifa Making Friends All Over



> First up: Antifa attacks liberal feminists as "hypocrites" and effete weaklings for not being brave enough to riot and punch unwitting bystanders.


I jes' luvs when they eat their own...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left.

Texans deserve Hurricane Harvey because they voted for Donald Trump, Florida professor says



> A professor at the University of Tampa has apologised for posting a tweet suggesting Texas victims of Hurricane Harvey deserved the storm because the state supported Donald Trump in the presidential election.
> 
> Ken Storey, a *professor of sociology*, wrote on Twitter: “I don’t believe in instant karma but this kinda feels like it for Texas. Hopefully this will help them realise the GOP doesn’t care about them.”


M'bold.

Huh. Professor of sociology. With cranio-rectal inversion. Imagine that...


----------



## FeXL

Some of these idiots would cut off their nose to spite their face.

Hillary staffer TRIGGERED by rescue boat in Houston with Confederate flag



> Meet Logan Anderson, a former staffer for Hillary Clinton’s campaign. She’s been triggered by this boat with a Confederate flag on it rescuing people in Houston:


This crazy person tried to tear down my flag, any flag, after I hung my arse out in the wind to rescue her, she'd get tossed right back in the water...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, _unfunny_, left.

Toronto 'Free Speech Comedy Show' cancelled amid backlash



> The irony is almost too rich: A Toronto comedy show intended to parody the sensitivity over free speech events was shut down Saturday for the very reason it was created.


----------



## FeXL

Not a respectable poll? The polls weren't supporting the narrative? The Clinton's didn't approve? Bill's Wife was s'pose ta win? Who knows?

CNN Ditches Its Polling Firm of More Than 10 Years Amid ‘Fake News’ Charges



> ORC’s chief marketing officer Ana Mackay-Sim confirmed that CNN “did not renew their polling contract” with ORC International. The polling firm worked with CNN since 2006 and had continued their partnership after the 2016 presidential election until late April.
> 
> “We are thankful for the opportunity we have had to partner with CNN in the past and wish them well in their future polling work,” Mackay-Sim told Politico. “We have no further comment at this time.”
> 
> CNN has, instead, decided to switch to the major survey-research firm SSRS.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes, further from the compassionate, _intellectual_, left...

WATCH: Reporter Asks Antifa Why They're Protesting. They're Just As Clueless And Violent As You'd Expect.



> On Sunday, Antifa members took to the streets of Laguna Beach, California, to presumably protest President Donald Trump and the so-called "alt-right" in response to the Charlottesville rally-turned-fatal riot last weekend. But when reporter Austen "Fleccas" Fletcher hit the scene to let the protesters speak for themselves, most of the protesters were clueless as to what exactly the "alt-right" even was and, unsurprisingly, they advocated for violence, including the assertion that "neo-Nazis" must be murdered.


These idiots need to get out of the parent's basement a bit more often.

More:



> “It’s kind of like, newer rightist ideology that tries to —” started one female protester, attempting to define the alt-right. “I feel like I’m an idiot because I’m on the spot right now.”
> 
> Yes, yes you do.


Further:



> Another Laguna beach protester suggested that there are only a small number of estimated Nazis in the country because "that's probably registered Nazis."
> 
> Ah, yes, many people avoid the "Nazi Registry."


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Back to Call to Duty in between acts of violence!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Back to Call to Duty in between acts of violence!


While they wait for mom to wash the blood out of their balaclava...


----------



## FeXL

This'll set attendance records. Not...

Lord of the Flies to be remade with all-female cast



> Adaptation is already under fire as critics say Warner Bros have ignored the central themes of the novel


Ya think?! :yikes:

Now, granted, it's been a few decades since I put down Golding's novel, but there ain't no way in hell that story would happen within an all female group. Among other things, they'd need a conch for every member! 

Related.

h/t SDA, from which comes, among others, this prescient comment:



> Half the movie would be found with them looking for a place to pee. And with school uniforms tough for them to break into fashion and makeup clans


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Good. Actions, consequences. Just like Mizzou.

SHOCKER: Evergreen State Faces $2.1 MILLION Budget Crisis After Radical Students Go Berserk



> The Evergreen State College is facing a $2.1 million budget shortfall and a five percent plunge in enrollment in the wake of this spring’s continuous stream of high-profile protests led largely by radical black students.
> 
> Officials at the taxpayer-funded campus in Olympia, Washington broke the bad news to the school community in an Aug. 28 memo obtained by The College Fix.


----------



## Macfury

It'll clean up like that weak-kneed all-female _Ghostbusters_.



FeXL said:


> This'll set attendance records. Not...
> 
> Lord of the Flies to be remade with all-female cast
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?! :yikes:
> 
> Now, granted, it's been a few decades since I put down Golding's novel, but there ain't no way in hell that story would happen within an all female group. Among other things, they'd need a conch for every member!
> 
> Related.
> 
> h/t SDA, from which comes, among others, this prescient comment:
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Oh, this is rich. I jes' luvs me some crow served cold...

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> ******* Army saves National Guard.


From the comments:



> It seems to me the difference between Texas and Louisiana is the after disaster approach to relief. One is a let's get the boat/lifted truck/gospel choir out and the other is waaaaa/we're all dying/let's rape someone.


----------



## FeXL

Not just Venezuela?

Hungry North Korean soldiers 'ordered to steal corn because war is imminent'



> As North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un boasts of his military prowess and flaunts his high tech weapons to the world, his malnourished soldiers are said to be stealing corn from fields to stave off hunger pangs.


----------



## FeXL

This just speaks for itself.

Sweden: Man sentenced for eating bacon in front of Muslims


----------



## FeXL

As does this.

Break-in suspect shot, man in home charged



> A man is charged with attempted murder and a raft of firearms offences after helping fend off home invaders, one of whom he’s now charged with shooting.
> 
> Kyle Earl Munroe was arrested on July 12 after RCMP and Halifax Regional Police responded to a report of a home invasion involving firearms at a home in Porters Lake.
> 
> Police said that three men entered the residence with guns and a struggle took place with two men inside.
> 
> The two in the home seized a firearm from one of the suspects and several shots were fired as the suspects fled. Police later located one of the suspects, who had non-life-threatening gunshot wounds.


In what screwed up society is a man defending his home from armed attackers charged with a crime? Welcome to Canuckistan...


----------



## FeXL

Salon?! :yikes:

Time to give up on identity politics: It’s dragging the progressive agenda down



> Identity politics has only served to disempower the left and fuel the rise of white nationalism. Can we move on?


Gobsmacked...


----------



## FeXL

Interesting read.

What Criminologists Don’t Say, and Why



> The history of academic criminology is one of grand pronouncements that don’t often prove out in the real world. In the 1960s and 1970s, for example, criminologists demanded that public policy attack the “root causes” of crime, such as poverty and racism. Without solving these problems, they argued, we could not expect to fight crime effectively. On this thinking, billions of taxpayer dollars poured into ambitious social programs—yet crime went up, not down. In the 1970s and 1980s and into the 1990s, as crime rates continued to spike, criminologists proceeded to tell us that the police could do little to cut crime, and that locking up the felons, drug dealers, and gang leaders who committed much of the nation’s criminal violence wouldn’t work, either.
> 
> These views were shown to be false, too, but they were held so pervasively across the profession that, when political scientist James Q. Wilson called for selective incapacitation of violent repeat offenders, he found himself ostracized by his peers, who resorted to ad hominem attacks on his character and motivations. Wilson’s work was ignored by awards committees, and criminological reviews of his books, especially Thinking About Crime and Crime and Human Nature, were almost universally negative. In the real-world policy arena, however, Wilson attained significant influence: the Broken Windows theory of policing and public order, which Wilson developed with criminologist George Kelling, became a key part of the proactive policing strategies that would be largely responsible for the great crime decline starting in the mid-1990s.


----------



## FeXL

Only in the mind of a Prog could this work...

Sacramento plans to pay gang members $1.5M to keep the peace



> How bad has gun violence gotten in Sacramento, Calif.? City leaders now plan to pay gang members $1.5 million for a cease-fire.
> 
> Following a fatal shooting last weekend in a city park, the Sacramento city council unanimously approved a controversial program called Advance Peace in an effort to address a recent spike in violence.
> 
> The program offers gang members cash stipends for graduating from school and generally staying out of trouble.


First question: So, if you are generally good, law-abiding citizens who already attend school & don't get in trouble, you'll get nothing & like it?

Brilliant...


----------



## FeXL

Further on female 'Flies films.

All-Female ‘Lord Of The Flies’ Provokes Fauxrage Over Implication Women Can Be Bad



> “Lord of the Flies,” you might be surprised to learn from much of the press this week, is not about humanity’s inherently fallen nature. Nor is it about the dangerously thin line between civilization and savagery. If your high school English teacher taught you that, please publicly shame her immediately. No, “Lord of the Flies” has one central focus, and one focus only. Coincidentally, it’s the same central obsessive focus shared by our current tribe of batty leading feminists: Toxic masculinity.


<snort>

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Related:

Gender-Swapped "Lord of the Flies" Remake Draws, Get This, Outrage from SJWs, Because Apparently Women Aren't Capable of Cruelty or Tribalism



> You can only gender-swap male to female characters if it's a cool thing, like being Thor or a Ghostbuster.
> 
> Gender-swap women into a story about people doing bad things? That's just the Patriarchy on Steroids


----------



## FeXL

Good read. Sad & twisted, but good.

When "Progressivism" Crushes Muslim Women



> In spite of repeated and verified accounts of the physical and sexual abuse of women and girls throughout Muslim parts of the world, Western feminists at best remain silent, and at worst supportive of the male oppressors.
> 
> It seems illogical for self-described "progressives" to turn a blind eye to the misery of fellow females forced to endure the kind of unimaginable treatment documented by best-selling authors Ayaan Hirsi Ali and Azar Nafisi. The reason for that is rooted in a regard for "multiculturalism" in which anti-Americanism and anti-Zionism are considered more vital than the victimization of women.


----------



## Beej

Long video.

Interesting ideas on the group psychology behind what is happening with progressives. I don't have expertise in the topic, so take from it what you will. There is clearly something going on, and her ideas sound worthy of more research.

The Social Psychology of Leftist Mass Hysteria (Part 1)
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAodB1h_ozU[/ame]



> I take a look into the riots, protests and the media narratives associated with them that have occurred over the past few months, against Trump and the right, including the alt-right in particular, and the social psychological involved, particularly as it concerns anonymity, social identity/self-categorization, inter-group relations, cult-like behavior, and stigma.


----------



## Macfury

I can see the group identity of progressives. For progs I have observed, no evidence is ever brought to support positions--they believe their "correctness" is earned by group identification and virtue signalling.


Beej said:


> Long video.
> 
> Interesting ideas on the group psychology behind what is happening with progressives. I don't have expertise in the topic, so take from it what you will. There is clearly something going on, and her ideas sound worthy of more research.
> 
> The Social Psychology of Leftist Mass Hysteria (Part 1)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAodB1h_ozU


----------



## FeXL

Further on snowflakes...

College to offer thrice-weekly ‘cuddles' with therapy dogs



> The University of North Texas now offers students weekly healing sessions with therapy dogs.
> 
> According to an advertisement for the therapeutic sessions put out by the university’s Counseling and Testing Services Department, students are invited to “join Rockstar the therapy dog for some de-stressing art” every Thursday throughout the semester.
> 
> “We provide you with supplies to complete an art project designed to increase self -awareness, compassion, and gratitude,” a description for the session explains. “Come join us for art, or even just for cuddles with Rockstar.”


----------



## FeXL

Oh, and further from the compassionate, _intellectual_, left...

Deranged Leftists Think Trump Is Creating "Racist" Hurricanes



> Trump Derangement Syndrome has worsened to the point where hysterical haters of the president are now seriously claiming that Trump is responsible for creating “racist” hurricanes.
> 
> Yes, really.
> 
> “Hurricane Katrina, Hurricane Harvey, Hurricane Irma. The gov will manipulate the weather to exterminate blacks even if they have to kill whites, tweeted a writer for Complex.


The hilarity continues at the link.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

These...intellectual giants...voted for Bill's Wife. Stunning...


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me some good, ol' fashioned, Prog hypocrisy.

Those Social Sciences



> Meanwhile, in the Clown Quarter of academia, things rumble on as normal:
> 
> _An anthropology professor at a community college in California has instructed her students that stereotyping someone in class is a punishable offence — on the same day that she handed out a four-page “white privilege” checklist listing common generalisations about white people._​
> Only _four_ pages? It must’ve been very small print.


Italics from the link.

Har!!! :lmao:

And, in the social sciences! Difficult to believe.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bill's Wife never being POTUS & the fallout from her fragile supporters.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :lmao:

Proof: The Election Drove Half the Country Crazy and They're Not Coming Back



> These are not mentally-healthy people. Progressivism has always been more of mental crutch for the psychologically weak and mentally stunted than any kind of real politics -- it's basically just a primal scream about one's own perceived (or actual) inadequacy -- but now they're pretty much just coming out and admitting that.


I can find absolutely nothing, zero, to disagree with in that quote...


----------



## FeXL

So, I created this thread for 3 reasons:
1) In direct opposition to the other guy's thread;
2) To LYAO at the stupid crap the Progs think, say & do;
3) To celebrate manhood, masculinity.

That said, there have been few enough posts on the latter. Hopefully this helps.

Three Cheers for Toxic Masculinity



> From Harvey-flooded Houston to the Hamptons, what the feminists call “toxic masculinity” is helping make America great again.
> 
> As soon as the high winds abated, while the rains were still deepening the flood waters, dozens and then hundreds of them came, unbidden, to rescue their fellow Texans. Then more arrived from the “Cajun navy.”
> 
> We’ve all seen the pictures of them. Men, many in camo hunting gear, driving their 18- or 20-foot boats propelled by outboard motors to rescue people from the homes flooded by the storm.
> 
> One AP photo went viral. It showed a woman, baby cradled in her arms, both carried by a man through hip-deep water. My gal pal Katie Tweeted the picture, adding “Looks like that toxic masculinity the gals whine about comes in handy when the s**t hits the fan #menrock.”


More:



> I saw one photo of a smiling camo-clad guy who is an agent of the Texas Department of Public Safety standing with a group of people he just rescued. He may be one of the DPS agents who goes under the DPS’s old name, the Texas Rangers. They, and the others including the Texas National Guard, the Marines, and the Navy, have rescued — and are still rescuing — people from about 100,000 flooded homes.
> 
> Maybe manhood isn’t so bad. Three cheers for “toxic masculinity.”


Nice.

And truly the difference between the Texas & Louisiana disasters.

All that said, there was something else that came up in the article, unrelated to this thread but salient elsewhere.



> *My favorite retired admiral brought to my attention that the South Texas Electric Generating Station — one of the nation’s newest nuclear power plants — remained in operation throughout the Harvey disaster. If it hadn’t, the area would have remained dark. Rescuers would have been hampered by the lack of safe places to which to get the rescued thousands of people.*
> 
> The nuclear power plant is built to withstand even a Category 5 storm. It has watertight doors and four- to seven-feet thick concrete walls to prevent damage.
> 
> Preparing for the storm, the South Texas nuclear plant’s managers sequestered 175 people on site to ensure that essential energy could reach the shelters and help power the rescues.


Yeah, my bold.

I wonder how much electricity the wind & solar farms in the area were producing during the storm...


----------



## FeXL

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Millennial Chick Can't Stop Having Sex with Trump Supporters



> Glamour magazine's Korey Lane has a problem. Apparently, if there's a Trump supporter in a #MAGA hat within ten feet of her, her pants fall off and she ends up in bed with him. In her latest article, "Help, I Can't Stop Hooking Up with Trump Supporters," she hilariously writes:
> 
> _I started arguing with a Trump supporter at a bar and then before I knew it, I was waking up the next morning in his bedroom. There were flags everywhere: Ronald Reagan's face was emblazoned on one of them, “Don’t Tread On Me” made an appearance on another._​
> The poor dear. What a shock to wake up to a person who loves his country instead of a room plastered with posters of Chairman Mao and Che Guevara. But it wasn't a one-time lapse in judgment. She went back for more, and more, and more:


And she hasn't figgered out yet why.



> No woman wants a man she can push around, walk all over, or beat in an arm-wrestling match. Politics be damned. That's not how biology works. (Now, I realize I may be talking to biology deniers, but you asked "why can't I stop?" and this is why. Biology.) *Women are naturally attracted to alpha males and not that gamma guy in a onesie with fragile wrists. The left has emasculated their men to the point of putting them in dresses and sending them into the ladies' room. It's no wonder you need to shop outside your herd. Why the heck wouldn't you?*
> 
> The reality you're facing is that your guys are the ones getting a wedgie and ours are the ones you want to go home with. I don't blame you.


Yeah, my bold.

Beautiful...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the "Cajun Navy", toxic masculinity & the people helping out with the aftermath of Harvey.

I downloaded an app. And suddenly, was part of the Cajun Navy.



> After watching nonstop coverage of the hurricane and the incredible rescues that were taking place, I got in bed at 10:30 on Tuesday night. I had been glued to the TV for days. Every time I would change the channel in an attempt to get my mind on something else for a few minutes, I was drawn right back in.
> 
> I finally turned off the TV and picked up my phone to do a quick check of email and Facebook. I read an article about the Cajun Navy and the thousands of selfless volunteers who have shown up to this city en masse. The article explained they were using a walkie-talkie-type app called Zello to communicate with each other, locate victims, get directions, etc. I downloaded the app, found the Cajun Navy channel and started listening.


Excellent read.


----------



## Macfury

Many progs aren't even Beta males. They've been s***-tested by women and think they're scoring by capitulating instead of fighting back. Then they wonder why they're treated with disdain. 


FeXL said:


> Millennial Chick Can't Stop Having Sex with Trump Supporters
> 
> And she hasn't figgered out yet why.


----------



## FeXL

Beej, some time back (I think it was in this thread) you asked for a definition of my terms left, prog, liberal, etc. I still have not had the time to do that properly but this article clearly defines classical liberalism, a position I agree with. The author also talks about the "left", a term I use interchangeably with Progs.

Although there are fewer & fewer classical liberals to speak with these days, I find we at least have a few things in common when we do connect & can conduct a civil discussion.

I have zero, no, use for <spit> Progs. Period. My posts in this thread should clearly explain why & if not I will try harder. I don't even attempt to have a civil discussion with any of them for neither are they interested in debate nor are they interested in perspectives other than what their own blind, hypocritical ideology delivers in the first place. Facts simply do not matter to them.

From my perspective, these boards contain many Progs & very few classical liberals. In reading your posts I would place you in the latter category. If I have missed the mark I stand to be corrected. There is no one from the alt-right on these boards, despite the accusations some of the Progs throw around. There are some from the right to varying degrees, at least one dedicated libertarian and a couple of centrists.

Hopes this clarifies things some.


----------



## Beej

Thanks for the response. Your definition of me sounds correct with one clarification. I associate the term "classical liberal" more with the pre-depression era. For me that government was too small. I support post depression coverage of the safety net, with many detailed disagreements, and it could be done much more effectively. But I get how the term classical liberal is being updated because of how progressives have trashed the word liberal.

I also accept the term technocrat, mostly by training, and progressive conservative, which only makes sense in Canada.

Your points about progressives also makes sense. Many on this board are similar, but they don't seem nearly as extreme as the examples you document. Ehmac is a mostly mild mannered community. I would go easier on them, but to each their own. 

The demonstrated risk (on other internet places) of progressive tyranny through moderators and shaming is acknowledged as a point that favours your approach.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej said:


> Your points about progressives also makes sense. Many on this board are similar, but they don't seem nearly as extreme as the examples you document. Ehmac is a mostly mild mannered community. I would go easier on them, but to each their own.


A fine thought. We progressives are a strong group, and most in ehMacLand are reasonable people. Let our respect and love for each other spread throughout our community and fine country. Paix, mon ami.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXBbIZlokB4[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezyd40kJFq0[/ame]


----------



## FeXL

Not even close.

Just because you say it is does not make it so...



Dr.G. said:


> ...and most in ehMacLand are reasonable people.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Just because you say it is does not make it so...


Fair enough, but I like to think so, thus, it is my opinion that most here in ehMacLand are reasonable people. Paix, mon ami.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfMJ9bJDPLY[/ame]


----------



## FeXL

What? Only five?

Seattle Mayor Ed Murray resigns after fifth child sex-abuse allegation



> For five months, Seattle Mayor Ed Murray rejected calls for his resignation amid allegations he sexually abused teens decades before entering politics.
> 
> But Murray couldn’t withstand a devastating new allegation from within his own family.
> 
> He announced his resignation Tuesday, hours after news emerged that a younger cousin was publicly accusing Murray of molesting him in New York in the 1970s.
> 
> Murray, a former Democratic state legislator elected mayor in 2013, didn’t appear in public to make the announcement. Instead, he issued a statement saying his resignation would be effective 5 p.m. Wednesday.


----------



## FeXL

Well, Dr.G., you're definitely entitled to your opinion that most _progressives_ in ehMacLand are reasonable.

I'd point out the obvious but...



Dr.G. said:


> Fair enough, but I like to think so, thus, it is my opinion that most here in ehMacLand are reasonable people. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL

Pumpkin Spice Lattes fund 'white supremacy' in Trump White House, according to feminist group



> "Pumpkin spice just doesn't taste as good when you add a shot of racism," a feminist leader explained as the fall flavor began to pop up in coffee shops around the country. This is a shockingly weird claim, but it shouldn't be surprising.
> 
> In an editorial published last month, we wrote about the Left's effort to broaden the boundaries of concepts such as white supremacy and racism in a way that impugns the conduct of well-meaning people. Now, a feminist nonprofit is running a campaign to convince festive imbibers of Pumpkin Spice Lattes they're unknowingly boosting the cause of white supremacy.


Wonder how she feels about Pumpkin beer? :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Further fallout from the epidemic of Prog insanity that's _not_ sweeping the US.

SHOCKER: Absurdly Expensive College Faces $5 MILLION Budget Crisis After Radical Loons Run Wild



> Yet another American college is suffering an “unexpected” plunge in enrollment and a massive budget deficit after a series of outbursts by radical fringe protesters and professors.
> 
> This time, the school is Oberlin College, a private, 2,900-student enclave of progressivism in small-town Ohio where the cost for a single year of tuition, fees and room and board is $69,372.
> 
> Oberlin is facing a $5 million budget shortfall for the 2017–2018 academic year due to lower student enrollment and a related drop in revenue, reports The Oberlin Review, the student newspaper.


More:



> “As many of you already know, Oberlin’s primary source of revenue, student charges, will fall well short of our target because the incoming class is smaller than we expected and fewer students will return next year,” Canavan wrote.


Actions, consequences.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual left.

So, in other news, the KKK hanged a black child today.

j/k. It was a black rapper hanging a white child in a music video...

SHOCK: Black Rap Artist Hangs White Child In New Music Video



> The video has racked up nearly 5 million views in its first 24 hours – and shockingly has over 350,000 “thumbs up” votes verses only 30,000 “thumbs down” votes at the time of this writing.
> 
> The opening scenes depict the rapper leading a gang rampage in a school classroom, where he beats a white male teacher with a dildo before the crowd joins in for an collective attack on the defenseless man.


But this is ART!!!


----------



## FeXL

So, new day, same response from the compassionate, intellectual, _peaceful_, left.

Antifa activists say violence is necessary



> Anti-fascist activists, or “antifa,” increasingly mobilized in the wake of President Trump’s election, are unapologetic about what they describe as the necessary use of violence to combat authoritarianism.
> 
> While both experts on the movement and activists within it emphasize that not everyone who participates in anti-fascist activism engages in violence, they say the use of force is intrinsic to their political philosophy.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that contemporary bastion of Prog socialism, Venezuelaaaaaaa?

Venezuela's 'Plan Rabbit' encounters 'cultural problem'



> The president urged crisis-hit Venezuelans to breed rabbits and eat them as a source of animal protein.
> 
> Venezuela is facing record levels of child malnutrition amid persistent food shortages.
> 
> An opposition politician said the plan was "a bad joke".


So, instead of eating the Easter Bunny:



> "When he came back, to his surprise he found people had put little bows on their rabbits and were keeping them as pets, it was an early setback to Plan Rabbit."


Have a buddy with a daughter who has gone hippie, very much a lefty socialist. She raises rabbits for food. They rarely eat any meat save rabbit. Buddy won't even stay for a meal anymore. She's been telling me for years that "anytime now" rabbit meat will be occupying display space right beside the beef, pork & poultry.

Who knew she was talking about Venezuela?


----------



## Macfury

Always feel for slim rabbits stretched out in the grocery coolers. Also, their fragile bones make me feel sorry for them. No sir, can't eat those cottontails.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Always feel for slim rabbits stretched out in the grocery coolers. Also, their fragile bones make me feel sorry for them. No sir, can't eat those cottontails.


Never et a cottontail but had tame rabbits & a jackrabbit or two back on the farm. Bonus: 4 drumsticks!


----------



## FeXL

Just in case there are some among you (like me) who have difficulty sorting out the names that Progs call ya. There's a few missing but this is a good starting point...


----------



## Macfury

Good one!


----------



## FeXL

So, the short list for this trend that is definitely not happening in the US is Oberlin College, Kenyon College, Wesleyan University, Brown University, University of Missouri, Evergreen State College. There are others.

Enrollments, budgets fall short at universities known for ‘social justice warfare’



> Universities known for being hotbeds of campus protest and liberal activism are struggling with declining enrollments and budget shortfalls, and higher education analysts say that’s no coincidence.
> 
> Take Oberlin College. According to a document leaked to The Oberlin Review, the school’s student newspaper, the small liberal arts college famous for social justice hoaxes has had trouble attracting and retaining students, missing this year’s enrollment mark by 80 and racking up a $5 million budget deficit in the process.
> 
> William A. Jacobson, a professor at Cornell Law School who runs the Legal Insurrection blog, said *the “most obvious culprit” in Oberlin’s dwindling admissions is “relentless social justice warfare.”*


Yeah, my bold.

Actions—>Consequences...


----------



## FeXL

Further on cultural appropriation.

The Thought Police Strike Again



> “In my opinion anyone, anywhere, should be encouraged to imagine other peoples, other cultures, other identities,” Hal Niedzviecki, who was the editor of the union’s magazine, _Write_, defended freedom in an editorial. The Union then announced that Niedzviecki had resigned.


Amazing coincidence.


----------



## FeXL

'Cause good, ol' fashioned segregation solved so many racial issues in the past...

Brown University will offer segregated student dinners for black, Muslim students



> To promote “racial reconciliation” after the deadly clashes between white nationalists and counterprotesters in Charlottesville last month, Brown University plans to offer segregated events to its black students and female Muslim students.


----------



## FeXL

I know! Let's raise minmum wage to _$20/hour!!!_

Burger robots to appear at 50 locations



> *Might robots prove so cost efficient and reliable that restaurant employers replace a significant number of workers with these robots?*
> 
> It looks as if a marker is in the wings, with the announcement that robots called Flippy will be installed in 50 CaliBurger restaurants worldwide.
> 
> The CaliBurger patty-flipping robots are expected to roll out and replace human workers flipping burgers.


M'bold.

I'll take that as a rhetorical question...


----------



## FeXL

The _compassionate_, intellectual left.

Maxine Waters pushes Trump impeachment — during eulogy!



> The California congresswoman went on a stem winder of a eulogy during comedian Dick Gregory’s funeral on Saturday, quickly turning it political and attacking the president of the United States, instead of remembering her friend.


Wonder if she took any selfies...


----------



## FeXL

It's 1984...

The Long Night Ahead



> Facebook just declared war against "disruptive" information.  In addition to hundreds of new human censors, they are training AI censors capable of identifying and deleting 'unacceptable' information found in the discussions of all two billion members in real time. This development highlights what the real danger posed by a socially networked world actually is.
> 
> ...
> 
> This danger is an all encompassing *online orthodoxy*. A sameness of thought and approach enforced by hundreds of millions of socially internetworked adherents. A global orthodoxy that ruthless narrows public thought down to a single, barren, ideological framework. A ruling network that prevents dissent and locks us into stagnation and inevitable failure as it runs afoul of reality and human nature.


Links bold.

And, a little bonus at the bottom of the article for those of you in denial about the epidemic of leftist American students opposing free speech:

Views among college students regarding the First Amendment: Results from a new survey


----------



## FeXL

I disagree. I think the next Wonder Woman should be trans...

Petition launched to make Wonder Woman a bisexual in upcoming movie



> Wonder Woman fans are clamoring for the franchise to script the superhero as bisexual in the upcoming sequel, claiming the character in the comic exhibited bisexual tendencies.


----------



## FeXL

Good. Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch. :clap:

UNMASKED! THOUSANDS OF ANTIFA THUGS DOXXED



> In what could be a devastating blow to the marauding masked thugs of ANTIFA, a list of personal and social media information on thousands has been compiled and was posted online.
> 
> This is not good news for the left and the ANTIFA apologists in the media who have failed to call out the violent black-clad goon squads that continually show up at pro-Trump events and use the same intimidation tactics as Hitler’s infamous Sturmabteilung to shut down the First Amendment rights of Americans and their ability to engage in political activities.


----------



## FeXL

SNOWFLAKE!!!

Snowflakeism Strikes Cornell University



> Ironically, [Vice President for Student and Campus Life Ryan] Lombardi either didn’t know or bother to find out—or is deliberately misleading the public—that the student in question is a liberal Latino whose only goal in muttering those forbidden words was to mock President Trump. That’s right: A liberal, Latino undergraduate member of Cornell’s Zeta Psi chapter used the words “build a wall” within earshot of his neighbors, the campus’ Latino Living Center (LLC), residents of which filed complaints about the remarks.


I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...


----------



## FeXL

Waaahhhh!!! Some old fart kicked my son's butt (after he left my basement) as my son was robbing a coffee shop & now we want to sue!!!

Thug who tried to rob Starbucks plans to sue good Samaritan who stopped him

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I truly hope somebody is stupid enough to do this. I want to see the reaction of untold millions of female athletes the world over who have busted their butts from primary school on up bettering themselves in their particular disciplines, only to end up getting beat because males are now competing directly with them.

NPR Laments 'Gender-Segregated' Competitive Sports As 'Exclusive'



> An NPR article, published Sunday, laments “gender-segregated” sports, suggesting that separation of men and women in competitive sports be reconsidered in order to accommodate leftist notions of "gender" and "transgenderism."
> 
> “Biological differences [are] almost wholly dependent on levels of testosterone,” alleges NPR, suggesting that modern hormone manipulation offers an avenue for sexual transition.
> 
> Women wishing to be men can undergo testosterone supplementation for a “physical transition,” alleges NPR, suggesting that women can somehow become men through the administration of exogenous hormones.


----------



## FeXL

Men Stand for Freedom, Slaves kneel before it…

Brilliant...

Related:

I ran across a Prog meme this morning that noted NFL teams prior to 2009 never came out of the locker rooms for the national anthem. The claim was made that millions of dollars had been paid to the NFL by the feds in order to have teams come out & show solidarity & be patriotic. It then noted that if you didn't like politics in the NFL now you shouldn't have let it in then.

Question: Who sold out back then? It wasn't the players & it sure as hell wasn't the viewers...


----------



## Macfury

Where's AntiFa now that Spanish riot squads are beating down peaceful voters in Catalan? Some real EU fascism at work and they're at home protesting free speech.


----------



## Macfury

Lookit that $15 minimum wage enriching the working class:

Robots are replacing fast food workers at new Shake Shack | New York Post


----------



## FeXL

Further from the _compassionate_, intellectual, left.

'One of our comrades has made those Trump supporting dogs pay': Left-wing 'Melbourne Antifa' extremists condemned for praising Las Vegas shooter after he shot dead 59 people



> Left-wing extremist group Antifa has been condemned for posting a vile Facebook post praising a man who killed at least 59 people in Las Vegas in the worst mass shooting in American history.
> 
> Screenshots of the Melbourne chapter's deleted social media post have been reposted on to their site, highlighting their support for dead 64-year-old gunman Stephen Paddock.
> 
> 'One of our comrades from our Las Vegas branch has made these fascist Trump supporting dogs pay,' it said on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Beej

‘Liberalism is white supremacy’: Black Lives Matter protesters shut down ACLU free speech event
https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/37503/



> Signs in hand, the protesters shouted chants such as “liberalism is white supremacy” and “the revolution will not uphold the constitution.”


I checked a video, and they used those chants, along with a number of others.

Godwin's Law needs updating to current year standards.*

*One or more chants also referred to Hitler.


----------



## wonderings

Beej said:


> ‘Liberalism is white supremacy’: Black Lives Matter protesters shut down ACLU free speech event
> https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/37503/
> 
> 
> 
> I checked a video, and they used those chants, along with a number of others.
> 
> Godwin's Law needs updating to current year standards.*
> 
> *One or more chants also referred to Hitler.


The biggest threat to free speech is Anti-Fa. They justify their actions because they think they are battling that great evil fascist racist government that continues to let them protest and enjoy their free speech and does nothing to keep people of any colour down or away from prospering. 

oh the horror of it all!


----------



## Macfury

"Freedom of speech" is now equated with "freedom from speech."



wonderings said:


> The biggest threat to free speech is Anti-Fa. They justify their actions because they think they are battling that great evil fascist racist government that continues to let them protest and enjoy their free speech and does nothing to keep people of any colour down or away from prospering.
> 
> oh the horror of it all!


----------



## wonderings

Macfury said:


> "Freedom of speech" is now equated with "freedom from speech."


well we have peoples feelings to think about and I would not want anyone to hear something they may disagree with!


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> well we have peoples feelings to think about and I would not want anyone to hear something they may disagree with!


Prog heads exploding everywhere...


----------



## FeXL

Back in my day we used a coat hanger on the doorknob to indicate to room mates we had company...

Michigan State University Police: Object Reported as ‘Noose’ Was a Shoelace



> On Wednesday a student reported that they had seen a “noose” hanging outside of a dorm room in her residence hall at Michigan State University. By Thursday, campus police had determined that the “noose” was actually just a shoelace. According to reports, the shoelace was tied to the door belonging to two black female students in Holden Hall.


----------



## FeXL

Do as we say, not as we do...

Firm behind ‘Fearless Girl’ statue underpaid female workers: feds



> Pot, meet kettle.
> 
> The financial firm behind Wall Street’s “Fearless Girl” statue has agreed to pay out $5 million to more than 300 women and 15 black employees — over allegations that it paid them less than their white, male colleagues.


----------



## FeXL

_Tom Sawyer_, here they come...

‘Racist’ Dr. Seuss Mural to be Replaced



> But that’s not what has Dr. Seuss in hot water this week. It’s his less over-the-top depiction of a Chinese man in his children’s book And to Think That I Saw It on Mulberry Street. There's a museum dedicated to Dr. Seuss in his hometown of Springfield, Massachusetts, that features a small painting of this character in a mural that covers one of the walls. Well, that caused an uproar from three authors who declined to attend an upcoming Children’s Literature Festival held there because of the “jarring racial stereotype.”


----------



## FeXL

Could just as easily be posted in the MSM thread.

CNN’s Symone Sanders: White People Aren’t Allowed To Criticize NFL Kneeling



> Sanders, appearing on, “CNN Newsroom With Fredricka Whitfield,” said to conservative pundit Ben Ferguson, “White people do not get to tell black folks or anybody else what is acceptable form of protest.”


I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Wonder if they're going to call it the "Millenial"... 



> Snowflake photographer designs new $20 coin for Royal Canadian Mint


----------



## FeXL

So, ya hit the intertoobs in good faith, asking a civil question about how to make your husband's lunch a bit more exciting, & suddenly every fruit loop & whacko feminist on the planet is calling you out...

Australian Feminists Lose Their Minds Over Facebook Post About Sandwiches



> What Maddie got, instead of cute recipes and artisan mayonnaise suggestions, was a violent backlash. Australia's feminists moms berated Maddie for perpetuating systemic male oppression, and lambasted her choice of lifestyle, which included packing her husband's lunches along with her kids'.
> 
> “Your husband is a grown up and you’re not his mother," wrote one group member.
> 
> "My husband can make his own damn lunch," scolded another.
> 
> One user even went further: “I make my husband the same thing he makes me. Nothing!!”
> 
> Others called her a "slave," and a "throwback" to the 1950s. They accused Maddie of being "weird," and insisted that no woman in her right mind would ever so much as toss together a peanut butter and jelly for her harried husband.


Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, we haven't talked about that bastion of Progressive socialism, Venezuela, in a while!

Venezuelan families scavenge for food to survive hunger



> As the economic and political crisis deepens in Venezuela, so do the levels of hunger.
> 
> A survey by a top university found the average Venezuelan has lost nine kilogrammes in the past year.
> 
> Many families are now forced to scavenge for food in what was once South America's richest country.
> 
> At a soup kitchen run by the Catholic Church in Caracas, there are rarely any leftovers. It only serves 100 children every day, so the kitchen, which runs on donations, is forced to turn people away.


Now Venezuela would like to renegotiate all of their debt



> In addition to having collapsed into tyranny, the nation of Venezuela has also seen their internal economy implode. They’re only able to produce a trickle of oil compared to their full potential and their capital reserves are nearly at rock bottom. Unfortunately for their dictator, Nicolas Maduro, they are also deeply in debt. They have payments with interest totaling more than four billion dollars due before the end of the year.
> 
> What’s a dictator to do? He’s not going to make any progress with the United States since we’ve sanctioned pretty much everything down there that we can and President Trump signed an executive order forbidding American interests from taking on any more of Venezuela’s debt. So Maduro is turning to the host of other countries he’s in the hole with and would like a meeting to “renegotiate” things.


But, hey, there's an election!!! Light at the end of the tunnel, no?

Venezuelans face 'Sophie's Choice' in Sunday's elections

Yeah, not so much.



> To vote or not to vote is the question facing Venezuela’s opposition, which polls show is supported by approximately 80 percent of Venezuelans.


----------



## Macfury

Progressivism in full flower! The principle of trickle up poverty triumphs once again!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Progressivism in full flower!


Oh, then you'll love the video at the link:

The Children Are Our Future

I jes' luvs me some good, ol' fashioned, income equality...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

NRA spokeswoman forced to move 'after threats from gun control advocates including one man who promised to rape her to death'



> A National Rifle Association spokesman says she was forced to move this weekend because of 'repeated threats from gun control advocates'.
> 
> Dana Loesch made the revelation in a series of tweets on Sunday.
> 
> The outspoken Texan was responding to a hashtag going viral on Twitter, in which women wrote #MeTwo if they had been the victims of sexual assault or harassment.
> 
> Loesch joined in on the trend, revealing how gun control advocate 'threatened to rape me to death'.
> 
> *Another man tracked her cellphone down and called her - telling her he planned to shoot her in her front yard, Loesch said.*


I guess this idiot completely missed the irony...


----------



## FeXL

:yikes::yikes::yikes:

Shocka!!!

The Decline and Fall of Media Virtue Signalling: New York Times Admonishes Reporters to Stop With the Constant Partisan Tweeting



> _On social media posts, our journalists must not express partisan opinions, promote political views, endorse candidates, make offensive comments or do anything else that undercuts The Times’s journalistic reputation.
> 
> Our journalists should be especially mindful of appearing to take sides on issues that The Times is seeking to cover objectively.
> 
> ...
> 
> If you are linking to other sources, aim to reflect a diverse collection of viewpoints. Sharing a range of news, opinions or satire from others is usually appropriate. But consistently linking to only one side of a debate can leave the impression that you, too, are taking sides.
> 
> Exercise caution when sharing scoops or provocative stories from other organizations that The Times has not yet confirmed. In some cases, a tweet of another outlet’s story by a Times reporter has been interpreted as The Times confirming the story, when it in fact has not._​


I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs when the left starts to eat its own.

Google Adds Calorie-Counter to Map Function Showing How Much Energy You Burn While Walking; _Deletes Due to Shrieking Hysteria From the Fat Acceptance Tumblrinas_
Update: No, It Wasn't Tumblrinas, It Was "Journalists"



> Fat shaming.
> 
> Healthy at any size! But by the way, I'll have a nervous breakdown if you even mention walking a few blocks.
> 
> Maybe not _psychologically_ healthy at any size.
> 
> Thus begins the newest internecine squabble on the left, between the environmental zealots who don't want you to drive anywhere, and the Fat Acceptance Tumblrinas who get #triggered at the thought of hoofing it a few blocks.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Hey, we got us some new Cultural Appropriation!

Hoop Earrings Are The Latest Victim Of Cultural Appropriation



> It’s 2017 and hoop earrings are now apparently the latest victim of cultural appropriation.
> 
> That’s at least according to Rachel Hosie, a writer for The Independent who recently came out with the article, “Hoop Earrings Criticized As Cultural Appropriation.”
> 
> More than just a fashion trend, Hosie says hoop earrings “carry a lot more meaning, and one woman has now called out hoop earrings as a form of cultural appropriation.”
> 
> She uses a recent article found in Vice as evidence. The piece “Hoop Earrings Are My Culture, Not Your Trend” claims that only native Australians are allowed to wear gold hoop earrings.


Damn. And I always looked so _good_ in mine...


----------



## FeXL

Eureka! Scientist discovers that the post-modern left hates science the way it hates every form of external reality



> _The revolution on college campuses, which seeks to eradicate individuals and ideas that are considered unsavory, constitutes a hostile takeover by fringe elements on the extreme left. Last spring at the Evergreen State College, where I was a professor for 15 years, the revolution was televised—proudly and intentionally—by the radicals. Opinions not fitting with the currently accepted dogma—that all white people are racist, that questioning policy changes aimed at achieving “equity” is itself an act of white supremacy—would not be tolerated, and those who disagreed were shouted down, hunted, assaulted, even battered. Similar eruptions have happened all over the country.
> 
> ...
> 
> What may not be obvious from outside academia is that this revolution is an attack on Enlightenment values: reason, inquiry and dissent. *Extremists on the left are going after science. Why? Because science seeks truth, and truth isn’t always convenient.*_​


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Yep. _Tom Sawyer_ & _Huck Finn_ all over again...

School District Pulls 'To Kill a Mockingbird' Because It 'Makes People Uncomfortable'



> A book that was created to make Americans uncomfortable is being pulled from an eighth-grade reading list reading list bythe Biloxi School District in Mississippi because "it makes people uncomfortable."
> 
> _To Kill a Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee tells the story of a principled attorney, Atticus Finch, who defends a black man after the rape of a white woman in a small southern town. The story is full of wry wit, southern charm, and terrible examples of racism. But it made Atticus Finch one of the great American heroes in literature and the story a must-read for school children.
> 
> _To Kill a Mockingbird_ was published in an era when everyone read books, and its impact on both north and south cannot be underestimated. Historically, it can truly be said that it helped drive the conversation on race relations in America as no other book except perhaps _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ in the late 1850s.


And while we're on the topic of stupid things Progs do at schools...

School Coach Branded Racist for Calling Thugs 'Thugs'



> _
> 
> A volunteer coach was banned from the school where he helped kids by some IDIOT of a super-intendant who CAVED like a coward before irrational calls from the mob that the coach was a racist.
> 
> What did he do?
> 
> Well, the coach saw a video online of two pathetic maggots beating on a 16-year-old student with special needs – and he called them “thugs.”
> _​


Shocka.

'Tie and scarf day' replaces Halloween costumes at Winnipeg school



> A new Winnipeg school's decision to stop students from wearing their costumes to class on Halloween has upset some parents, who argue it's not fair to deny their kids the fun.
> 
> Ecole Sage Creek School principal Marc Poirier says since this is the Kindergarten to Grade 8 school's first year, staff debated what the costume policy would be.
> 
> He said teachers from schools where kids were allowed to dress up noted some kids wore scary or gory costumes that frightened younger children, or they carried props such as swords. Other costumes, he said, weren't age-appropriate.
> 
> Poirier said some parents who didn't support Halloween or trick-or-treating even kept their children home on Oct. 31 altogether.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, hypocritical, left...

General Kelly Bitchslaps Democrat Congresswoman Who Misrepresented What Trump Said to Family of Slain Serviceman



> Pretty potent. When the "he knew what he was getting into" claim got pushed by these vile rats, I figured it was something along these lines -- he was a brave man who chose valiantly to risk his life for the sake of others. That kind of thing. The "He died a hero, not a victim" sort of sentiment. (Which would make a difference to me, I think.)
> 
> That's what Kelly says it was.


More:



> Flashback: When Obama told a class of graduating police cadets "risking your lives is something you signed up for," the Democrat-Media Complex didn't think it was controversial.


Go figger...

Further:

Because of the hate.



> For two days now, the American political media has been baying about the nature of President Trump's call to the wife of Sgt. La David Johnson who fell in Niger.
> 
> Was it disrespectful? Does Trump like the military? Does the President care about the troops?
> 
> The fifth column democrats kept at it on that cesspool known as Twitter.
> 
> "Is Trump trying to get Kelly to vouch for him?", "He's trying to get Kelly to lie for him."
> 
> *They hate, hate! that Trump is president, that they lost. They hate him so much they and the more egregiously ugly, attention seeking House whores would politicize a phone-call of a President to the family of a fallen soldier.*
> 
> They let their hate for republicans, hate for America, hate for Trump get in the way of their common sense.
> 
> Today, finally, General Kelly smacked some sense back into the hateful children.


Yeah, my bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Special Snowflakes. These ones are at _Cambridge University_ (yep, that one) & are getting tigger warnings for big, scary, ol' Will The Quill...

Cambridge University students given ‘trigger warnings’ in case Shakespeare upsets them



> Students at one of Britain’s most prestigious universities are reportedly being sheltered from sexual and violent scenes in the plays of William Shakespeare.
> 
> Advocates of the ‘trigger warnings’ – alerting readers to potentially distressing material – say they protect people from the possibility of being upset, while critics argue that they curtail academic freedom.


I got nuttin'... XX)


----------



## Macfury

Have heard that some Canadian universities are telling students that the term "bullet point" is triggering other students, so it can no longer be spoken on campus.


----------



## FeXL

Further on basic stupidity in schools.

Elementary School Drops Halloween Because It's 'Not Inclusive,' Replaces It With 'Black & Orange Day'



> A Massachusetts elementary school canceled its Halloween events and is celebrating "Black and Orange Spirit Day" instead.
> 
> The principal of Boyden Elementary School sent a letter to parents informing them that the annual Halloween costume parade was canceled amid concerns over inclusivity and safety.
> 
> "The costume parade is out of our ordinary routine and can be difficult for many students. Also, the parade is not inclusive of all the students, and it is our goal each and every day to ensure all student’s individual differences are respected," the letter read in part.


Now, why wouldn't the parade be "inclusive of all the students"? Who is holding them back? The school? Why? The parents? Fine. Their choice.

More:



> "We have numerous events at the school that are not 'all inclusive,' so if you cancel one event, you have to cancel them all," parent Julie Rowre told Fox 25.


Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

With all respect due to the efforts of the ladies mentioned, some of us have been asking the same question for years...

Robert Fulford: Feminists are failing to confront Islamic society's treatment of women



> Feminists of all genders do a disservice to their sisters in Islam when they ignore ordained rules and practices they would never tolerate in their own lives. This crucial (and rather embarrassing) flaw in Western feminism was emphasized recently by two women with deep knowledge of the problem: Ayaan Hirsi Ali, a Somali-born, ex-Muslim author renowned for her criticism of Islam; and Asra Q. Nomania, a co-founder of the Muslim Reform Movement.
> 
> In a joint statement directed at women who marched across the U.S. against President Donald Trump’s policies, they said: “We’re still waiting for a march against honour killings, child marriages, polygamy, sex slavery or female genital mutilation.”


The conundrum?



> “If one finds white male sexism intolerable, then one should find all male sexism just as intolerable. Excusing men of colour, Muslims, immigrants or men living in non-Western societies for bad behaviour toward women is an expression of the bigotry of low expectations. The result of this mindset is that Christianity is criticized for every misstep against women but Islam is protected from the glare of scrutiny.”


Yep. Puzzles the hell outta me. 

I jes' chalk it up to typical Prog hypocrisy...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, Progressive Snowflake...



> Dalhousie student faces disciplinary action for 'targeting white people' in Facebook post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A student at Dalhousie University is facing disciplinary action for a Facebook post she wrote about Canada 150 celebrations, after another student complained that her post discriminated against white people on the basis of skin colour and ancestry.
> 
> ...
> 
> "At this point, f*** you all," Ms. Khan responded. "I stand by the motion I put forward. I stand by Indigenous students. … Be proud of this country? For what, over 400 years of genocide?" She signed off with the hashtags #unlearn150, #whitefragilitycankissmyass and #yourwhitetearsarentsacredthislandis.
Click to expand...


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> The compassionate, intellectual, Progressive Snowflake...


That level of brainwashing is impressive. Squeaky clean.


----------



## FeXL

And CM wonders why I mock The Hairdo...

College Halloween Costume Guide Says No Indian Headdresses, But Ridiculing Trump Is Fine



> Ohio State University students have issued a guide on avoiding offensive Halloween costumes.
> 
> The student-run magazine "1870" printed a flowchart that outlines acceptable costumes.
> 
> White people should not dress up as deceased pop star Prince, but non-whites may. Whites must also avoid any kind of headwear from other cultures, but everyone else may include it in their costume.
> 
> *The guide specifically addresses Donald Trump costumes, saying anything making fun of the president is fine.*


M'bold.

Oh, & this is merely further evidence of the compassionate, intellectual left taking over US college campuses.


----------



## FeXL

Once again, why? Precisely what do you gain by fomenting false racism?

Former EMU student arraigned for racial graffiti on campus



> A former EMU student was arraigned Monday morning in the Washtenaw County District Court for the racial graffiti incidents on campus during the Fall 2016 semester.
> 
> Eddie Curlin, 29, who was already in jail for unrelated charges, was arraigned on three counts of malicious destruction of property, four counts of identity theft and one count of using computers to commit a crime stemming from vandalism incidents.


More:


> Curlin, an African-American male, was an EMU student in 2014 through spring of 2016. He is currently serving one to five years at Michigan Department of Corrections for stolen property.


Further:



> Jaiquae Rodwell, an EMU student, is disappointment that the racial graffiti stemmed from an African-American. “As a black student, to know that another black person is using the N-word in a negative way is embarrassing,” Rodwell said.
> 
> “To know that it was a person of color is hurtful,” he said.


----------



## Beej

This is your brain on newspeak...
Professor Claims Math, Algebra, And Geometry Promote "White Privilege" | Zero Hedge

I guess only sophistry is truly inclusive.


----------



## FeXL

SHOCKED, I tells ya...

Buzzfeed Crew Shocked To Learn They Have Low Testosterone Levels



> The average testosterone level for an American male is a range anywhere from 270 to 1070 ng/dL with an average level of 679 ng/dL.
> 
> When a crew from Buzzfeed got their testosterone levels checked as part of an investigation into male attractiveness, 3 out of 4 were apparently low:


Related:

Study: Men Are Getting Weaker



> To summarize: it appears that the millennial males in college measured in this study were significantly weaker than their fathers. These results, the Post points out, comport with a 2011-2012 nationwide survey.


So, spring & fall I head down to Missoula, MT for brewfest, a beer tasting event. Missoula is a college town & a lot of millenial males show up to brewfest to try the wares, as well. Being the people watcher I've been all my life, I always survey the crowd.

<snort>

If any of our children ever brought something like that home, they wouldn't make it across the threshold of the front door...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual left...

ANTIFA Leader: “November 4th […] millions of antifa supersoldiers will behead all white parents”

First off, just to set the tone, coupla tweets:



> can't wait for November 4th when millions of antifa supersoldiers will behead all white parents and small business owners in the town square
> 
> — Tom Bloke (@21logician) October 30, 2017
> 
> Adding to the open display of anti-white racism and coupled with violence against small business owners (for whatever reason), the top-rated reply doubled down:
> 
> we, ANTIFA, ARE going to Exploge the white USArace with acme tnt crates UNTIL they are cobered with soot and waving a white rag on a stick
> 
> — spoilt teat (@offalnaut) October 30, 2017


But now it's all our fault for misinterpreting a big joke:



> Multiple far left radicals have taken to Twitter and various blogs to claim this initial tweet was a “joke.” As written to MIC, Twitter user Tom Bloke is not only a thought leader of the far left; people on the far left who push certain ideologies or, in this case, the normalization of anti-white violence/rhetoric under the guise of “humor”. Among his followers and the people who retweet “Tom Bloke” are far left Teen Vogue writer Lauren Duca and Colin Taylor, the managing editor of Occupy Democrats, among many others.
> These are people who think remarks such as “can’t wait [to] behead all white parents” are not only funny but that nobody should take offense to this normalization of violence against white people.
> Imagine for a second if I, or any other conservative with a public voice, tweeted out a “joke” about how we should “behead all black parents” – how do you think that would play out?
> Seeing as ANTIFA is labeled as a domestic terrorist group by the FBI and Homeland Security, and seeing as Bloke has a far left Twitter audience that includes many members of ANTIFA, this Tweet cannot be simply taken as a light-hearted “joke”.


Related:

ANTIFA is literally a bunch of pedos.


----------



## FeXL

From that most intelligent, balanced & wondrous of things, an associate _sociology_ professor. Well, in that case...

Prof declares that 'masculinity itself' is 'the problem'



> A feminist professor at Occidental College recently argued that men must renounce their masculinity and “denounce anyone who chooses to identify with it.”
> 
> Lisa Wade, a sociology professor at Occidental, published an essay for Public Books calling for people to “attack masculinity directly” to help the nation survive in the wake of President Trump, who she says perpetuates a “vile enactment of masculinity.”


Vile. Vile, I tells ya! <snort>

More:



> “We can only give masculinity so many modifiers for so long before we have to confront the possibility that it is masculinity itself that has become the problem,” she says.
> 
> Wade concludes her essay by urging people to “call masculinity out as a hazardous ideology and denounce anyone who chooses to identify with it,” saying that doing so is crucial for “gender revolution.”


Well, the line to get called out forms behind me... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk s'more about that compassionate, intellectual, peaceful, Prog organization, Anitfa & their Nov 4th deadline.

Antifa Issues New Warning Against “Whites” — ‘Day Of Reckoning’ Ahead Of November 4th Threats



> Not only are Americans now frightened of speaking their minds on political subjects due to the violent threats of Antifa, but the terror group’s involvement in historical revisionism is cementing their ability to create even grander illusions by which to indoctrinate their followers.
> 
> Now, with their November 4th day of action coming up quickly, the threats being deployed by the group are growing ever more bigoted by the moment. The tweet has since been deleted, and he appears to know its going to lead to his suspension, but here is what it said:
> 
> _‘can’t wait for November 4th when millions of antifa supersoldiers will behead all white parents and small business owners in the town square’
> — Tom Bloke (@21logician)_​
> Adding to the open display of anti-white racism and coupled with violence against small business owners (for whatever reason), the top-rated sub-tweet doubled down:
> 
> _ On November 4th millions of antifa supersoldiers will stop being polite...and start getting real.
> — Matt Christman (@cushbomb) October 30, 2017_​


"Stop being polite"? :yikes:

I trust that the informed among you here don't need me to recap any of their recent "politeness".


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when a Prog plan backfires right in their faces.

Coles notes version: Ed Gillespie, a gubernatorial candidate in Virginia, has seen his campaign donations triple after an ad in very poor taste was produced by a group representing his competition.

EXCLUSIVE: Gillespie Family Left ‘Disgusted’ By Truck Ad, Campaign Donations ‘Triple’



> “They are infuriated,” the Virginia gubernatorial candidate said of his family’s reaction to the ad, which was produced by Latino Victory Fund. “And they’re disgusted. And I understand that. I think it’s always harder on the family than on the candidate himself or herself, but it’s not pleasant, and it’s the kind of thing that makes good people not want to run for public office.”
> 
> “But it’s not going to dissuade me, because this race is not about me. This race is about the future of the commonwealth I love and my fellow Virginians.”
> 
> Gillespie also said the shocking nature of the ad — which brazenly connected the Republican to white supremacist marchers in Charlottesville, Virginia — has led to a sudden cash infusion for the final week of the campaign.


----------



## Macfury

Watch it and weep, I normally wouldn't link to such trash, but this won't influence anyone to vote Democrat except hard-line progs who would vote vote for them anyway:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Watch it and weep, I normally wouldn't link to such trash, but this won't influence anyone to vote Democrat except hard-line progs who would vote vote for them anyway:


C'mon! That's some of the best propaganda yet...


----------



## FeXL

The Progs ain't got no sense of ha-ha...

Police Officer Under Fire After Trolling Colin Kaepernick For Halloween



> A police officer from the University of Nevada — Colin Kaepernick’s alma mater — dressed as the former NFL quarterback for Halloween and leftists are up in arms about it.
> 
> A photo of Officer Antonio Gutierrez began circulating on social media on Monday mostly thanks to Twitter users who found the spoof costume offensive. In it, Gutierrez is seen wearing a makeshift Kaepernick jersey, a fake nose, an afro and a “will stand for food” sign.


On the other hand, I think its hilarious! :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

We haven't talked about that bastion of Prog socialism, Venezuela, in some time.

Venezuela introduces 100,000 bolivar bill worth $2



> Venezuela announced plans to begin issuing 100,000-bolivar notes on Wednesday as the government struggles to control skyrocketing inflation. One year ago, the largest bill was only 100 bolivars – an amount that is now practically worthless.
> 
> President Nicolas Maduro unveiled the note at a cabinet meeting. It will be worth about €2 euros or $2.3 on black market exchanges.
> 
> Caracas said the new bill is only a stop-gap measure amidst a more comprehensive financial overhaul, one facet of which is to eventually rid the country of paper money entirely.


Well, if nothing else, it looks large enough to solve the TP shortage...


----------



## Beej

Great discussion that mostly involves how different liberal attitudes are from progressive ("leftist", in the guests' terminology) attitudes.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vrRY6JXKGw[/ame]

Conservative minded people may just laugh at the dumpster fire.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Great discussion that mostly involves how different liberal attitudes are from progressive ("leftist", in the guests' terminology) attitudes.
> 
> Conservative minded people may just laugh at the dumpster fire.


OK, just finished watching it. Little long but good. Never heard of either of them before. Would agree with most of what was said from both of them.

I liked how they observed the difference between the individual & the collective & how those roles had changed between the left & the right over the years. I really liked his realization that "conservatism" doesn't mean "doesn't change". Also appreciated both of them pointing out the obvious that words are not violence.

As an aside, around the 28:00 mark they talked about standup & hecklers. I smiled. Back in university a small group of us used to head over to a local comedy club on Monday nights & I was that guy. I was a heckler. I used to love engaging the comedians & liked it even more so when they handled it well. I often went up to them after the show & spoke with them. Some appreciated it, others were pretty cool about it.

The interviewee's story about being the tomato spattered heckler in the medieval show was fun.

Thx for the link.


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Neighbors Say Rand Paul’s Attacker Was An Avowed Socialist



> The man responsible for attacking Sen. Rand Paul Friday afternoon was an avowed liberal who frequently fought with his neighbors about politics, according to a report Sunday from The Washington Post.
> 
> Local citizens say Rene Boucher, the 59-year-old man who assaulted Paul, was a socialist who frequently fought with neighbors about health care policies and other liberal issues.


Gotta love all that self-proclaimed Prog tolerance...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that sunny socialist bastion of all things Progressive, Venezuueelaaah?

Venezuela's president, already mocked for gaining weight amid a hunger crisis, pulls out an empanada from his desk during a live TV address.

As long as Maduro's eating well, who cares about all the little people?


----------



## Macfury

Trickle-up poverty hasn't quite finished its work in the big "V."



FeXL said:


> Hey, how's things in that sunny socialist bastion of all things Progressive, Venezuueelaaah?
> 
> Venezuela's president, already mocked for gaining weight amid a hunger crisis, pulls out an empanada from his desk during a live TV address.
> 
> As long as Maduro's eating well, who cares about all the little people?


----------



## FeXL

Actions—>Consequences.

Coles Notes version: Few months back Teen Vogue published a how to guide for anal sex for teen girls. Have now published their last print version of the magazine. :clap:

Best. Headline. Ever?



> In the months leading up to the 2016 election, _Teen Vogue_ (at least in its online version) was taken over by left-wing political operatives.
> 
> ...
> 
> That the politicalization of journalism has reached fashion magazines — which exist as advertising vehicles for cosmetics, clothing brands, etc — shows that the radical Left’s influence in academia cannot be restricted to university campuses. Young people who are indoctrinated with feminism and other “social justice” ideologies in the classroom will take those ideas with them into the workplace after they graduate. The academic Left is intolerant of dissent, and intellectual conformity is enforced on campus, so that even if _Teen Vogue_ had wished to hire college graduates who are critical of feminist ideology, they would have had difficulty finding them.
> 
> ...
> 
> That identity-politics activist mentality worked out about as well for Teen Vogue as it did for Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> When this controversy erupted in July, Teen Vogue‘s Picardi openly boasted of his pro-homosexuality agenda: “Gen Z will be our queerest and most fearless generation yet,”


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> OK, just finished watching it. Little long but good. Never heard of either of them before. Would agree with most of what was said from both of them.
> 
> I liked how they observed the difference between the individual & the collective & how those roles had changed between the left & the right over the years. I really liked his realization that "conservatism" doesn't mean "doesn't change". Also appreciated both of them pointing out the obvious that words are not violence.
> 
> As an aside, around the 28:00 mark they talked about standup & hecklers. I smiled. Back in university a small group of us used to head over to a local comedy club on Monday nights & I was that guy. I was a heckler. I used to love engaging the comedians & liked it even more so when they handled it well. I often went up to them after the show & spoke with them. Some appreciated it, others were pretty cool about it.
> 
> The interviewee's story about being the tomato spattered heckler in the medieval show was fun.
> 
> Thx for the link.


People watch the stuff I post? 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I'm shocked that you were a heckler.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> People watch the stuff I post?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I'm shocked that you were a heckler.


Yes.

And, I know, huh? :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Sweden: Reading aloud from famous children’s books is now ‘racist’.



> Pippi Longstocking is the main character in some of the most famous Swedish children’s books. The books have been translated into 70 languages and made into television films and TV series as well.
> 
> The first Pippi Longstocking novels appeared in 1945 and the adventurous stories were never really seen as “problematic” until a white German feminist called them racist in 2011. Later, the controversy reared its ugly head in multicultural Sweden as well.
> 
> But last week it reached its zenith, when the police filed a report after children at a Swedish day-care centre were listening to the Longstocking stories in a local library.
> 
> Another library member became offended by one of the characters in the story while the children, some from different cultures, were listening to the CD with the stories of the child heroine.


"Violence!!! It's violence, I'm tellin' ya! Call the cops! Mental abuse!!!"


----------



## FeXL

So here we are, 100 years after the Bolshevik Revolution, 100 years of communism, 100 million people dead because of it (a conservative estimate, BTW) and this idiot has a problem with National Victims of Communism Day.

Who has a problem with the National Day for the Victims of Communism? This guy…



> Who in America could have a problem with that? A lot of people, actually. Communists took to the streets Nov. 4 as part of RefuseFascism.org’s #ItBegins protest to drive out the fascist Trump regime and replace it with …? In fact, the communists show up at just about every anti-Trump rally there is, hoping to fight off Nazis.
> 
> In fact, Blake Montgomery, who covers “tech and protests” for BuzzFeed News, claims that the whole thing is just a “white nationalist talking point.”


Yep. Damn you, ******!!!

Related:

The Bolshevik Revolution Reveals Six Phases From Freedom To Communist Misery



> Scarcity, terror, and the mass murder of more than 100 million victims are communism’s main contributions to human history. As we mark the centennial of the Bolshevik Revolution in Russia on November 7, we should never forget that legacy. Communism is a fount of human misery and death. Few today really understand what that system of so-called government is all about.
> 
> In a nutshell, communism enforces a privileged elite’s centralization of power. This means it always puts too much power into the hands of too few people. They tend to weasel their way into power as their ventriloquized agitators use talking points like “justice” and “equality” while promoting a false illusion of public support.


Excellent read.


----------



## FeXL

Well, we can't have that now, can we...

Liberal Academic: Calling Those Convicted of Child Rape 'Pedophile' is Prejudice



> A liberal academic has demanded that society stops labeling people for their crimes, claiming that calling someone convicted of raping children "_a pedophile_" is "_prejudice_" and infringes on their human rights.
> 
> According to Kimberley Brownlee, a philosopher at the University of Warwick, even the term "_criminal_" must be stopped when it's used to describe a person who has committed a crime because it's "_politically incorrect_."


<just shaking my head...>


----------



## Macfury

I remember laughing at an old Mad Magazine spoof years ago, called "Plea Magazine." The lead article was "Why degenerate killers feel unwanted." Took 50 years to get there.



FeXL said:


> Well, we can't have that now, can we...
> 
> Liberal Academic: Calling Those Convicted of Child Rape 'Pedophile' is Prejudice
> 
> 
> 
> <just shaking my head...>


----------



## FeXL

Edmonton mayor calls for ‘conversation’ about Eskimos name change



> Mayor Don Iveson wants the Edmonton Eskimos to consider changing the team name at the conclusion of the CFL playoffs.
> 
> The contentious debate sparked up again on Wednesday, when Winnipeg Mayor Brian Bowman was asked if the Eskimos’ name was offensive.
> 
> Bowman, who is Métis, is the first Aboriginal mayor in Winnipeg’s history.
> 
> *“I think there’s an opportunity to have a more inclusive name,”* he said.


Bold mine.

I vote Edmonton Snowflakes...


----------



## FeXL

Desperate GQ Magazine Goes Full Insanity: Names Unemployed Kaepernick as ‘Man’ of Year



> We don’t see Colin Kaepernick sitting in the same bus as Rosa Parks. But we’re not insane like the fools running GQ Magazine.
> 
> In fact, Kaepernick’s crusade to nowhere is only appreciated by the desperate and outraged who don’t have the sense to sign on to a bonafide cause.
> 
> Enter sinking-ship Magazine GQ to passenger list on this ship of fools.
> 
> GQ features select photos of Kaepernick posing in the garb of a 1960s Black Panther. Hardly a fitting portrayal for a guy more suited for a role in Undercover Brother.


----------



## FeXL

Her first...

Genocidal Liberal Wants To Exterminate All Men And White People



> The left is constantly accusing conservatives of being fascist, racist, and sexist, and yet they are the ones who want groups of people rounded up and exterminated. I found this liberal lunatic who is advocating for all men and white people to be wiped from the face of the Earth to give women of color a better chance at success. Just to be clear, wanting to kill all the white people is racist and wanting to kill all of the men is sexist. Also, for the benefit of clarity, killing everyone of a particular race is genocide and something practiced by fascists.
> 
> Jean Bentley describes herself as a “millennial media member” and lists her appearances on a variety of entertainment shows. Let’s assume she is some kind of Hollywood writer or commentator. Let’s also assume she is an admirer of Adolf Hitler considering this tweet she sent out (has since been deleted):
> 
> ban all men, replace them all with women of color. men/white people, u had your millenia and u ****ed it up, bye
> 
> — Jean Bentley (@hijean) November 10, 2017
> 
> ...
> 
> I should mention that Bentley is herself white, so on top of everything else, *she’s an idiot*.


M'bold.

No argument...


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when censorship backfires...

Artist's Christmas card featuring robin banned from Facebook for being 'too sexual'



> An artist "couldn't stop laughing" after Facebook banned her Christmas cards for being "too sexual".
> 
> Jackie Charley tried to upload images of her collection of festive cards to the social media site several times without success.
> 
> On each occasion she received the same error message which read: "It looks like we didn't approve your item because we don't allow the sale of adult items or services (e.g. sexual enhancement items or adult videos)."
> 
> The cards included a brightly-coloured robin redbreast, a stag and a squirrel.
> 
> Taking to her Facebook group Jackie Charley said: "Hilariously, Facebook has blocked my Christmas cards from becoming a product in my shop due to their shameful, sexual nature!"


Already downloaded & put 'em in my pron folder...


----------



## FeXL

<just shaking my head>

Sweden lists milk as a hate symbol



> In a new report on "the white hatred" in Sweden, by the Total Defense Research Institute (Foi) commissioned by the government to map comments written on sites on the internet, milk is listed as a hate symbol and a symbol of "***********," along with the okay-symbol much used by Donald Trump.
> 
> The stated purpose of the report is to "provide an insight into some digital environments whose common denominator is that they are all xenophobic".


Wonder where chocolate milk stands in all of this... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on...Venezuelahhhhhhh!!!

Venezuela is blowing debt payments ahead of a huge, make-or-break bill



> The nation's state-owned oil giant, Petroleos de Venezuela, SA, has two major bond payments totaling about $2 billion coming due in the next two weeks. While the market expects the company, better known as PDVSA, to avoid default, the missed payments have rattled investors and raised fresh questions about how long embattled President Nicolas Maduro's regime might last."You're cutting close to the edge of not enough money in the checking account to pay the bills," said Ray Zucaro, chief investment officer at RVX Asset Management, an asset manager specializing in emerging and frontier markets.Last week, Venezuela missed five coupon payments totaling nearly $350 million tied to the debt of PDVSA, the government and the utility Electricidad de Caracas.


Ignore the first paragraph of the article. The answer is painfully obvious to anybody but Tom DiChristopher...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes. The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Obese Antifa Wannabe Throws Bibles At A Gun Store And Threatens To Burn Them



> On November 11th, Private Sector Arms published a video to their YouTube channel titled, “ANTIFA WANNABE”. For Don Teague, the owner, it started out as just a normal day. As Don was getting ready to take pictures of his guns, an unusual costumer arrived on the scene. Dressed in all black, and not at all having the intention to actually buy anything, the situation quickly became confrontational.


More:



> “You don’t even know what ***** are? Jews.” Don remained collective, although he was a bit taken back by his statement. “Jews? I mean, I would sell to Jews, sure.” “Really?” It raised its painted on eyebrow. “That’s really funny, I’m surprised you don’t hate them because of this ****.” *He referred to the “Don’t Tread On Me” flag hanging outside, saying it was a “Nazi flag”.*


Yeah, my bold.

Once again, this throws into sharp relief precisely the mindset we're dealing with...


----------



## FeXL

Damn ****** for being so charitable!!!

UK Government Blasts Charities for Being ‘Too White’



> The Charity Commission urged charities to encourage applications from women, young people, and ethnic minorities, presenting research which revealed that 92 per cent of trustees are white and more than half are retired.
> 
> “There is a danger that charity trustee boards might become myopic in their views,” said the report, which was commissioned by the Office for Civil Society and the Charity Commission.


More:



> While it is increasingly common for organisations to extol supposed benefits of ethnic and gender diversity, *Alison Reynolds and David Lewis concluded after more than a decade’s research that it is cognitive — not identity-based — diversity that improves a team’s performance.*
> 
> “Received wisdom is that the more diverse the teams in terms of age, ethnicity, and gender, the more creative and productive they are likely to be,” wrote the pair in a piece for Harvard Business Review earlier this year.
> 
> “But having run the execution exercise around the world more than 100 times over the last 12 years, we have found no correlation between this type of diversity and performance.”
> 
> Explaining that cognitive diversity “has been defined as differences in perspective or information processing styles”, Reynolds and Lewis said their research showed “significant correlation between high cognitive diversity and high performance”.
> 
> *But cognitive diversity, they found, “is not predicted by factors such as gender, ethnicity, or age”*.


Yeah, my bold.

The best person for the job isn't always a one armed, minority, gay female with a hijab in a wheelchair? Heretics!!! 

Related:

White inventor of ‘white fragility’ tells University of Texas: Whites must stop becoming teachers



> In a 2011 journal article that introduced white fragility to the world, DiAngelo defines it as “a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves.”
> 
> DiAngelo told participants that even as someone who leads seminars on the subject, it’s hard for her to talk about white fragility because it makes all whites uncomfortable and “very irrational.”


Yes. _Very_...:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Consider the headline a rhetorical question. XX)

Why Is Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey Allowing 'Verified' Users to 'Promote Hate' Against White People?



> Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey decided to ban alt-right personality Baked Alaska on Wednesday and removed "verification" check marks from Richard Spencer, James Allsup, Jason Kessler, "Wife With A Purpose," Tommy Robinson, Laura Loomer and other right-wing personalities, ostensibly for "promoting hate."
> 
> Dorsey's "Twitter Support" account tweeted last week: "Verification was meant to authenticate identity & voice but it is interpreted as an endorsement or an indicator of importance. We recognize that we have created this confusion and need to resolve it. We have paused all general verifications while we work and will report back soon."


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes. The compassionate, intellectual, lying, thieving, stealing, Progressive _victim_...

CROOKED DEMOCRAT Congresswoman Corrine Brown Found GUILTY of STEALING Scholarship Money From Children…Blames RACISM For Verdict



> Celebrated Congressional Black Caucus member, and “legend” Corrine Brown would like Americans to believe that stealing hundreds of thousands of dollars from underpriveleged children in her district, and using the money to vacation with her daughter, is not the reason she’s been found guilty of 18 counts of fraud and corruption, *it’s because she is black*.


My bold.


----------



## FeXL

By all means, give it to them. Free, one-way airline tickets to Venezuela.

NYT Columnist Calls Capitalism The ‘Real Culprit Of The Climate Crisis’



> A New York Times opinion article recycles the old argument that capitalism is the root cause of global warming, and that turning to socialism would give humanity a better chance of survival.
> 
> Capitalism is often invoked as a global warming boogeyman that will inevitably lead to another mass extinction if more restrictive policies aren’t put in place. *However, this NYT column goes on to claim that a “democratic socialist society” is the answer.*


My bold.


----------



## FeXL

Good! One less performer on my wish list.

David Crosby Says Only Leftists Are Welcome at His Shows, Conservative Actor Adam Baldwin Strikes Back



> The 76-year-old founder of the Byrds and Crosby, Stills & Nash took time during his November 13th Arlington, MA show to proselytize according to his left-wing sensibilities.


Not only that, I just removed all his music from my iTunes and his CD's will sit on the shelf unplayed.

The comments are priceless.


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

Transgender woman who raped a 15-year-old girl could be moved to a female prison under proposed law



> TRANSGENDER woman who raped a 15-year-old girl while still a man could be moved to a female prison if a planned new law is passed.
> 
> Davina Ayrton, who still has male genitalia, wanted to be sent to a women’s jail.
> 
> And the sex predator could get her wish if *Government gender self-identification proposals are given the go-ahead.


----------



## FeXL

Not a surprise to anybody paying attention.

Linda Sarsour Comes Out of the Socialist Closet



> The Brooklyn radical recently formally joined this country’s largest crypto-communist organization, the 30,000 strong Democratic Socialists of America.


----------



## FeXL

Questions, questions, questions...

Why Have Liberals Been Such Horrendous Hypocrites on Women's Rights?



> To ask the question why liberals have been such hypocrites about their treatment of women and about women's rights is not to say that conservatives haven't been. They have. And some of their actions have been pretty bad. But by comparison, GOP hypocrisy in this area has been quite literally dwarfed by the Democrats.


More:



> What accounts for these decades of liberals and progressives systemically ignoring an epidemic of closet misogyny, ironically often abetted by their female "gal travelers," including, of course, Hillary and her Girl Friday-Saturday-Sunday-and-Monday Huma Abedin (talk about enablers)?


Further:



> *All that is left is identity politics.*


Emphasis mine.

Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when their BS comes back to bite them in their (oversized) backsides...

Lena Dunham Experiences the World She's Helped Create



> Zinzi Clemmons claims that she's known Dunham since college and that the _Girls_ star is a "well-known racist."
> 
> Clemmons argues that while she and Dunham had overlapping social circles, she "avoided those people like the plague because of their racism." She added, "I’d call their strain ‘hipster-racism,’ which typically uses sarcasm as a cover."
> 
> None of that stopped Clemmons from working at the feminist site, however, so clearly it couldn't have been that bad. But it was Dunham's response to accusations against Girls writer Murray Miller that served as the straw that broke the camel's back. "As a result of Lena Dunham’s statements, I have decided that I will no longer write for _Lenny Letter_. For all you writers who are outraged about what she did, I encourage you to do the same. Especially women of color," Clemmons wrote.
> 
> It's hard to feel bad that Dunham's being criticized, however. This is the world she and people like her helped create, a world where any and all accusations must be treated as factual, regardless of your personal knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Her tweet this summer made her position clear, yet the moment the finger was pointed at one in her circle, she immediately did what she blasts others for. *Yes, a hypocritical liberal. Who knew?*


M'bold.

Related:

Lena Dunham: Believe All Rape Accusers, Except for This Slut Accusing My Buddy



> Nuance. Apparently "Believe All Accusations" really just means "Believe All Accusations made against people we don't like."


More:



> As Kurt Schlicter says: You're gonna hate the new rules, which are really the old rules you've long pushed, now being applied to you.


A bitter, bitter pill to swallow...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Laurier University tapes signal a much wider problem



> Last week a troubling story was exposed about a grad student at Wilfrid Laurier University (WLU) facing censure from her own department and an HR official.
> 
> Lindsay Shepherd, a Master’s student in Communications studies, was put through the wringer by Nathan Rambukkana, an assistant professor in the department and her supervisor.
> 
> Her offence? Shepherd, in an undergrad tutorial she taught, played a few minutes from the TV Ontario public affairs program The Agenda, featuring an exchange between now famous professor Jordan Peterson and a lesser known instructor Nicholas Matte.


More:



> Rambukkana told her that playing the exchange in class was equivalent to presenting Adolf Hitler’s theories in a neutral light. Going forward, her lessons would need approval. This left Shepherd – a self-described leftist – in tears, fearing for her future at the school after being victim to such a bullying session.


Further:



> Now we have the tapes and if anything they’re worse than reported. Shepherd secretly recorded the exchange, with Global News posting 10 minutes of it online. It’s damning stuff.


----------



## Beej

Creative use of the words "violence" and "racist":
Transgender refugee defies critics by inviting military recruiters to a trans job fair - Toronto - CBC News


> "Given the ongoing history of military and police violence against trans people ... having military or police present at an event specifically for trans people of colour is an inherently violent act," Transroots founder Abuzar Chaudhary said in the email.





> "The violence faced by trans community members today is a direct consequence of these military actions and the colonial state and society they created and continue to support, and it disproportionately targets our racialized community members. Therefore, having military recruiters at a Trans Day of Remembrance event is a racist act."


The argument looks like word salad, so some high impact broadly understood words have to be thrown in to get people onside.


----------



## Macfury

It reads like satire.



Beej said:


> Creative use of the words "violence" and "racist":
> Transgender refugee defies critics by inviting military recruiters to a trans job fair - Toronto - CBC News
> 
> 
> 
> The argument looks like word salad, so some high impact broadly understood words have to be thrown in to get people onside.


----------



## FeXL

This is my schadenfreude smile—> 

Months Ago, Kathy Griffin Posed With a 'Beheaded' Trump — Now She's Crying About the Consequences



> Months after her infamous photo shoot with the bloody decapitated head of a fake President Donald Trump, comedian Kathy Griffin is now claiming she is in the “middle of a Hollywood blacklist.”
> 
> ...
> 
> “Don't be too hard on me. I'm fully in the middle of a Hollywood blacklist,” Griffin said. “I just want you guys to know, when I get home, I do not have one single day of paid work in front of me.”


Sucks to suck...


----------



## Macfury

She simply never made me laugh. But it seems she wants the notoriety of being audacious without any of the associated bad press that goes along with it. Guys like Lenny Bruce just delivered their material and rolled with the outcomes, consequences be damned.



FeXL said:


> This is my schadenfreude smile—>
> 
> Months Ago, Kathy Griffin Posed With a 'Beheaded' Trump — Now She's Crying About the Consequences
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to suck...


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> This is my schadenfreude smile—>


She's taking this much harder than, say, Scott Adams (Dilbert creator). He did nothing as outrageous as KG. Saying positive things about Trump ended his well-paid speaking gigs, according to him.

Watching their responses to political blowback is informative regarding their character.


----------



## SINC

Like too many celebs who are mostly stupid and average people who got lucky, she didn't know when to STFU.

Looks good on her and all other celebs who think anyone even cares about their mediocre opinions on anything.


----------



## FeXL

Home schooling, anybody?

Just let this sink in for a minute.


----------



## FeXL

Of course the social justice warrior queen has a hand in this.

The Team Formerly Known As Eskimos

"Should The Edmonton Eskimos name be changed to the Surrender Monkeys?"

(from the comments, which are priceless in themselves)


> Now might a good time to remind you that the Roughriders name was popularized by a private imperialist American cavalry hell-bent on subjugating Cuba.
> 
> And the Argonauts are named after western imperialist plunderers of foreign riches.
> 
> And the Blue Bombers are named after imperialist machines of war.
> 
> And the RedBlacks are named in honour of environmental terrorists who hewed down large swaths of pristine old-growth forests.
> 
> And the Stampeders are named after sadistic animal torturers who benefited from the slaughter of buffalo and subsequent genocide of Indigenous Canadians.
> 
> And the Alouettes are named after a song in which the feathers of a bird are cruelly plucked by a sadistic madman.
> 
> And the Lions are named after a beautiful but misunderstood large cat cruelly hunted by sadistic madmen.
> 
> And the Tiger-Cats name is just stupid.


----------



## FeXL

When a Prog tells you that rural voters are a "core threat to democracy", what she really means is that rural voters are a core threat to _Progressivism_...

MSNBC’s Joy Reid calls rural voters ‘core threat to our democracy’



> A recent article by the Wall Street Journal had MSNBC’s Joy Reid declaring rural Americans “the core threat to our democracy” over the weekend.
> 
> The host of “AM Joy” followed up her recent claim that the National Rifle Association seeks to create a landscape littered with murderous “warlords” with a new prediction over Thanksgiving: Rural voters will become de facto tyrants by 2040.


Tyrants! TYRANTS, I'm telling you!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

No argument.

Old-school hate at The New School: The university is wrong to put Linda Sarsour on a panel



> As a liberal Jewish long-time writing professor at The New School, I’ve always been proud of our legacy: how the university’s founders provided refuge to German-Jewish scholars Leo Strauss, Hannah Arendt and other brilliant Europeans fleeing Nazism. So I feel betrayed that Tuesday, the Creative Publishing and Critical Journalism program is sponsoring a panel entitled “Anti-Semitism and the Struggle for Justice,” featuring the hatemonger Linda Sarsour.
> 
> Sarsour is the left-wing’s new hijab heroine, a Brooklyn-born Palestinian activist who has tweeted “nothing is creepier than Zionism,” and shared a podium praising her friends Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan (a virulent anti-Semite) and Rasmea Odeh, a terrorist who spent 10 years in jail for abetting the killing two Hebrew University students in 1969, as well as the attempted bombing of the British consulate.
> 
> Sarsour pushed out Jewish females at a recent Women’s March by preposterously proclaiming Zionists can’t be feminists. She promotes the incendiary movement to boycott, divest from and sanction Israel (BDS), which sadly just won a historic victory at my alma mater the University of Michigan.


Nice to see _a few_ of the left coming to their senses...


----------



## FeXL

I still don't understand the mindset that enables this type of behaviour.

Here's The Latest Hate Crime Hoax — Caught On Video



> Since the political rise of Donald Trump, the Left has ramped up their coverage of "hate crimes," many of which have been uncovered to be perpetrated by hoaxers looking to advance a false victimhood narrative.
> 
> *The latest string of "hate crimes" discovered to be a hoax comes to us from New Jersey, where it turns out a black male vandalized five black churches, for which there is video surveillance evidence.* At the time of the attacks, the Left hyped the incidents as evidence of their grim narrative of an America plagued by constant racial targeting, particularly against minorities. In other words, the "hate crimes" helped bolster the Left's drive to divide the country by race.


Yeah, my bold.


----------



## FeXL

Calls For ‘Sleeping Beauty’ To Be Banned Because Prince Kisses Princess Without ‘Consent’



> A British mother has been criticized after calling for a ban on the fairytale ‘Sleeping Beauty’, arguing that it promotes “inappropriate” sexual behavior.


I jes' luvs me a perpetual downward Prog spiral...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the Grunion...

The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition



> _In the year since Donald Trump was elected, the entertainment world has been largely united in its disdain for his presidency. But a notable voice has been missing from the chorus: that of Taylor Swift, the world’s biggest pop star. Her silence is striking, highlighting the parallels between the singer and the president: their adept use of social media to foster a diehard support base; their solipsism; their laser focus on the bottom line; their support among the “alt-right”._​
> My knowledge of Taylor Swift's music is perfect. I cannot name a single song by her, and I certainly wouldn't recognize any of her music were I to hear it, which I won't. But what little I know of her impresses me. She is, by all accounts, a hard-headed businesswoman who carefully manages her brand to maximize profit. And she doesn't put up with dickheads grabbing her ass, unlike 99% of Hollywood's leading ladies who apparently allow themselves to be molested in return for juicy parts.


More:



> One in particular I enjoyed very much. Damning her with faint praise, they say _"She calls herself a feminist."_ *Actually, she IS a feminist. She controls her own destiny, is subservient to no man, protects herself from attacks, and has built a successful career in a male-dominated business.*


Yeah, my bold.

You go, girl!!! :clap:


----------



## FeXL

h/t BCF who asked, "Does that work both ways?"

Prof calls for ‘Black Xmas’ to 'disrupt' ‘white capitalism’



> A California State University-Los Angeles professor is urging Americans to participate in a “Black Xmas” by divesting from “white corporations” and fighting “White Capitalism.”
> 
> In her op-ed for The Los Angeles Sentinel, Melina Abdullah, a Black Lives Matter activist and the chair of the school’s Department of Pan-African Studies, explains that “Black Xmas” is “an economic divestment from White corporations and an investment in building Black community through support for Black community organizations and businesses.”
> 
> “This call is fundamentally tied to Black Lives Matter’s mission to end state-sanctioned violence against Black people,” the professor continues. *“We know that state-sanctioned violence is rooted in White-supremacist capitalism.”*


M'bold.

It is?!  Why the hell didn't I get the email???


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, Prog snowflakes.

Campus newspaper editorial: 'Your [white] DNA is an abomination'



> A new opinion piece in a Texas State University student newspaper tells white students, “Your DNA is an Abomination.”
> 
> “When I think of all the white people I have ever encountered - whether they’ve been professors, peers, lovers, friend, police officers, et cetera - there is perhaps only a dozen I would consider ‘decent,’” student author Rudy Martinez writes in the University Star.
> 
> Without much biological explanation, Martinez informs white readers, “You were not born white. You became white… You don’t give a damn.” Later in his rant, he calls the police “fascist foot soldiers” and says a “white supremacist inhabits the White House.”


----------



## FeXL

So, my lovely bride & I chose not to be informed of our children's sex merely for the surprise. Apparently there are other, more insidious reasons...

Pediatrician: Revealing Your Baby’s Sex Might Traumatize Him, Because Trans



> The medical establishment is losing its bearings. Caught in the twilight zone of transgender alt-reality, where hurt feelings matter more than hard science, America’s pediatricians see a new threat on the horizon.
> 
> In the November 2017 issue of Pediatrics, Dr. Leena Nahata, a pediatric endocrinologist at the highly ranked Nationwide Children’s Hospital in Columbus, Ohio, sounds the alarm about the “gender reveal” phenomenon. She warns that a sonogram posted to Facebook, or a party to announce the unborn child’s sex, is a hazard to “pediatric health.” So is the traditional delivery room cry of “It’s a girl!” or “It’s a boy!” Why? Because “there are scenarios in which a sex assignment may later be questioned or reversed, leading to a significant amount of distress.”


----------



## FeXL

Bulletproof Glass Is Offensive – Democrat Aims To Outlaw Life Saving Barriers



> A controversial bill is currently working its way through city hall designed to kill ‘stop and go’ liquor stores employees.
> 
> One part of the bill would force business owners to take down bulletproof glass inside their stores.
> 
> But at what cost to their safety?
> 
> Rich Kim’s family has run Broad Deli, which sells soda, snacks, meals and beer by the can for 20 years. He says the glass went up after a shooting and claims it saved his mother-in-law from a knife attack.
> 
> Now, thanks to an idiotic Democrat, he may be forced to take some of the barrier down.


Curious that bulletproof glass is more offensive to a Prog than a dead body on the floor...


----------



## Macfury

I checked the story an the only reason the councilor has for the bill is that plexiglass barriers offend "the dignity of her constituents."



FeXL said:


> Bulletproof Glass Is Offensive – Democrat Aims To Outlaw Life Saving Barriers
> 
> 
> 
> Curious that bulletproof glass is more offensive to a Prog than a dead body on the floor...


----------



## FeXL

There's a surprise.

Democratic fundraiser Matthew Lieberman charged with racially motivated gun crime in St. Louis



> Veteran Democratic fundraiser Matthew Lieberman has been charged with multiple felony gun crimes after allegedly firing a handgun and shouting racial slurs at eyewitnesses at two businesses Tuesday.
> 
> Lieberman pointed a handgun at someone at the Amoco gas station on Skinker Boulevard and Highway 40 (Interstate 64) while using racial epithets just after 11 p.m. Tuesday, according to court documents. He then allegedly fired multiple shots at the building from his car.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting perspectives.

Don’t Be Fooled: The Left Doesn’t Care About Morals; It Cares About Power



> Is America undergoing a great awakening in light of the deluge of sex scandals that are now coming to light? Are we seeing a revival of that old-time religion of chastity, purity, and self-control? One would think so as liberals, who once laughed at sexual improprieties, clapped as sinners danced in the streets, and pointed fingers at accusers on national television, are now offering mea culpas and purging all ranks with the fervor of medieval inquisitors.
> 
> It certainly looks like a change for good. But don’t be fooled. This couldn’t be further from the truth.
> 
> Whether it's stripping Matt Lauer of his former glory or firing up the torches in the Roy Moore election, the goal of the Left is not purity, but power. This fact does not negate the reality of transgressions or the possibilities of criminality in individual cases, but anyone who values both goodness and freedom in this country needs to be wise as serpents. We’re not seeing a revival of virtue in America. We’re seeing a resistance to it.


More:



> Leftists aren’t embracing morality; they’re looking for a way to reclaim the moral authority they lost after past decades of materialism, creeping totalitarianism, and moral bankruptcy. Like fools drunk from their own power, they slipped out of their self-appointed divine seat as arbiters of morals and truth, and they’re now reclaiming it by whatever means necessary. They’re not humbling themselves before the true Moral Authority. They’re replacing it with their own.


Related:

Sow the Free Love Wind, Reap the Sexual Debasement Whirlwind



> The explosion of sexual harassment and assault claims, some going back forty years, is the inevitable consequence of the sexual revolution. Long before Bill Clinton’s sordid sexual escapades led him to impeachment, our culture had normalized public sexual behavior and mores once hidden away in the private realm, and kept there by laws, morals, and customs. Like many of our social pathologies today, our sexually saturated public culture and the unleashing of sexual predators are the bitter fruit of the free love movement of the Sixties.


----------



## FeXL

h/t BCF.

Wah.

Don't call us snowflakes - it damages our mental health, say young people



> Being called a "snowflake" is damaging to mental health, young people say. Figures show that the majority of young people think the term is unfair - and even more think it could have a negative effect of its own.
> 
> The "snowflake generation" is a disparaging term now commonly used to refer to young people, who are *perceived* to be over-sensitive and intolerant of disagreement.


Emphasis mine.

Perceived?! :yikes:


----------



## Macfury

Today, LinkedIn published this article:



> *The big problem tech is ignoring*
> 
> LinkedIn surveyed members on the state of diversity and inclusion in venture capital. Less than 5% of investors rated diversity as their “top concern” as compared to macroeconomic conditions, raising capital, hitting revenue targets, or hiring the right people. Only 13% of investors rate diversity as one of their top two concerns and nearly half of all white male investors surveyed ranked diversity as their last concern. Their top priority? According to 46% of investors surveyed by LinkedIn, it’s the “ability to execute on the business plan.”


So the bad news is that investors consider following a business plan more important than diversity issues?


----------



## FeXL

macfury said:


> so the bad news is that investors consider following a business plan more important than diversity issues?


Raaaaaacists!!!


----------



## FeXL

So, elections coming up in that Prog hellho, I mean, wunnerful, wunnerful place to live, Venezuelahhh! Wonder who the candidates are?

Venezuela opposition banned from running in 2018 election



> Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, says the country's main opposition parties are banned from taking part in next year's presidential election.
> 
> He said only parties which took part in Sunday's mayoral polls would be able to contest the presidency.
> 
> Leaders from the Justice First, Popular Will and Democratic Action parties boycotted the vote because they said the electoral system was biased.
> 
> President Maduro insists the Venezuelan system is entirely trustworthy.


Nope. No way. Nosiree. Socialism does _not_ lead to a dictatorship...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Anti-Israel Students Spread Jew Hatred at McMaster University: ‘Hitler Should Have Took You All’



> Anti-Israel students at McMaster University in Ontario, Canada have published multiple social media posts praising Adolf Hitler, demonizing Jews, and glorifying terrorist organizations, _The Algemeiner_ has learned.


Once again I ask: Where's the hue & cry from the left? 

Riiiiight. Not Muslim refugees...


----------



## FeXL

I smell a lawsuit in the works.

SJW Comics Writer Fired after Turning G.I. Joe Character into an Overweight Lesbian



> Comicsgate continues to rage after IDW comic book writer Aubrey Sitterson lost his job because he turned G.I. Joe into a leftist fantasy, full of gay identity politics. Sitterson reimagined the beloved male character Salvo as an overweight lesbian.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sitterson claims he made Salvo a fat woman because the original was too "alt-right" for his sensibilities.


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

I truly hope they're stupid enough to implement this. You want to experience a revolt? This will accomplish precisely that...

Red meat could eventually be taxed like cigarettes



> Your steak dinner may become more expensive soon.
> 
> A tax on red meat is becoming increasingly likely in many countries, according to a report from Farm Animal Investment and Risk Return (FAIRR,) a livestock investment education group. Sixteen countries have adopted sugar taxes in recent years, and as most countries, not including the US, work to keep up with the Paris Agreement climate accord, the study showed that the meat industry should expect similar levies.


----------



## FeXL

Some sort of -ist!!!

Conservative Student Group Defunded After Hosting Dennis Prager



> _A conservative campus group at the University of Wyoming has had its ability to receive funding from its school coffers yanked just weeks after hosting conservative pundit Dennis Prager.
> 
> The group, Turning Point USA, was accused by the student government’s finance committee of not following campus policy in hosting the Nov. 9 event and has since been suspended from requesting funding until 2019, the_ Branding Iron _campus newspaper reports._​


----------



## FeXL

The Clown Quarter Now Has An Engineering Division



> Toni Airaksinen notes an interesting expansion of the Clown Quarter ethos:
> 
> _The leader of Purdue University’s School of Engineering Education recently declared that academic “rigour” reinforces “white male heterosexual privilege.” “One of rigour’s purposes is, to put it bluntly, a thinly veiled assertion of white male (hetero)sexuality,” she writes, explaining that rigour “has a historical lineage of being about hardness, stiffness, and erectness; its sexual connotations — and links to masculinity in particular — are undeniable.”_​
> _Hardness and stiffness._ And we can’t have any of _that_ beastliness in the minds of people who may one day be working on projects involving cranes and scaffolding. According to Dr Donna Riley, academic rigour and the expectation of competence are “exclusionary” and tools of “privilege,” and are unfair to women and minorities, for whom rigour and competence are presumably impossible. Dr Riley goes on to denounce engineering’s “cultures of whiteness and masculinity,” and informs us that, “scientific knowledge itself is gendered, raced, and colonising.”
> 
> _To fight this, Riley calls for engineering programmes to “do away with” the notion of academic rigour completely, saying, “This is not about reinventing rigour for everyone, it is about doing away with the concept altogether so we can welcome other ways of knowing. Other ways of being. It is about criticality and reflexivity.”_​
> Yes, the design and construction of fighter jets, oil rigs and 1000-tonne tunnelling machines will one day be informed not by careful calculation, a knowledge of materials and thoroughly tested principles, but by _criticality, reflexivity_ and “other ways of being.”


Pretty much speaks for itself...


----------



## FeXL

Los Angeles Wants To Put Its Shelter Animals On An All-Vegan Diet



> A group of activists, led by electronic music star-turned-professional environmentalist Moby, are trying to convince the Los Angeles City Board of Animal Services Commissioners to turn all of their shelter dogs vegan, replacing their regular dog kibble — which contains turkey, chicken, and lamb — with a "plant-based" formula.
> 
> The idea is the brainchild of Commissioner Roger Wolfson, who claims that he's "researched" vegan diets for animals and that restricting dogs and cats to consuming only plant-based material "eliminates" certain behavioral and digestive issues. He also claims that the city of Los Angeles, in order to be truly considered progressive, needs to rethink the ""the ethics of feeding animals to animals," The Washington Post reports.
> 
> “If we adopt this, it’s one more thing that proves to the world that *Los Angeles really is the progressive capital*,” Moby testified at a recent meeting of the Board of Animal Services.


M'bold.

<snort> No argument...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, those snowflakes...

‘Snowflake students’ get University to apologize for calling snow white



> University College London was forced to apologize after a “dreaming of a white campus” tweet was deemed racist by “snowflake students.” The tweet had been intended to let students know the campus was still open as some parts of Britain remained covered by 13 inches of snow.
> 
> The tweet said: _“Dreaming of a white campus? Our campuses will be open and operating fully today, Monday 11 December, so please make your way in as planned. (We can’t guarantee snow but we’ll try!) #snowday #londonsnow.”_


----------



## FeXL

Yep. And the Democrats have a "secret" racist past of owning slaves. Let's outlaw them, too...

Boston Professor Proclaims ‘Jingle Bells’ a ‘Racist’ Song



> A professor at Boston University has proclaimed Christmas carol favorite “Jingle Bells” to be a “racist song” and is urging people to shun the jaunty tune.
> 
> Kyna Hamill, a theater history professor at Boston University, recently told the Boston Globe that the venerable Christmas song has a “secret” racist past that has been “systematically” hidden from Americans as they celebrate the Christmas season.


----------



## FeXL

#IllRideWithYou Based on Hoax, Author Admits



> In the aftermath of the Sydney terrorist attack on a Lindt chocolate café by an Islamic terrorist, the hashtag #Illridewithyou trended worldwide on Twitter. The hashtag was dedicated to the notion that Muslims in Australia were in some sort of grave danger from the surrounding population, and required protection from good-hearted non-Muslims to feel comfortable.
> 
> The woman whose tweets launched the hashtag, Rachael Jacobs, is a lecturer at Australia Catholic University. She posted on Facebook that after the news broke, she saw a Muslim woman sitting on her train, unpinning her headscarf with tears in her eyes. “I ran after her at the train station,” Jacobs explained. “I said, ‘put it back on, I’ll walk with you.’ She started to cry and hugged me for about a minute, then walked off alone.”
> 
> Jacobs then refused all media interviews, supposedly because she didn’t want to capitalize on her own saintliness. But sympathetic Aussies picked up on the story and pushed the hashtag trend to the top of Twitter.
> 
> Now, Jacobs admits that she made up the story, magnified her own heroism, and didn’t even know if the woman with the headscarf was Muslim:


"If the facts don't match the narrative, change the facts. "

Yep...


----------



## FeXL

Awwww. Therapy llamas for the Prog snowflakes...

Colleges Offer ‘Therapy Llamas’ to Coddle Special Snowflake Students



> The effort to coddle students with cute animals follows other childish trends involving coloring books, ball pits, and rice krispies treats.
> 
> UC Berkeley, the University of South Florida, and Radford University are among several colleges to bring the pack animals onto campus to help students deal with the stress of completing their finals.
> 
> Campus Reform reports that students at the University of South Florida welcomed the wooly animals during a “Paws & Relax” event sponsored by the school’s Center for Student Well-Being, which is described as a “collaborative effort of six health and wellness departments on campus.”
> 
> The center’s website says the event happens every semester, when they bring dogs and other furry animals to the campus to help students dealing with stress.


Curious, when I was at the U of L the InterVarsity Christian Fellowship club would serve up banana splits at exam time.

<twitch> Look <twitch> at me. I'm <twitch, twitch> normal... :lmao:

Reality is really gonna suck for these little princesses...


----------



## Beej

On the use of language:
WLUFA Statement on Recent Events at WLU « WLUFA



> To be clear, WLUFA condemns the violent speech and actions that have, unfortunately, become a daily occurrence on our campuses.


There's that new use of the word "violent". Interesting how it is used as a political weapon (I just did the same thing!).


----------



## Macfury

That letter does nothing to suggest that the union is primarily interested in promoting diversity of thought and academic excellence.



Beej said:


> On the use of language:
> WLUFA Statement on Recent Events at WLU « WLUFA
> 
> 
> 
> There's that new use of the word "violent". Interesting how it is used as a political weapon (I just did the same thing!).


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> That letter does nothing to suggest that the union is primarily interested in promoting diversity of thought and academic excellence.


By definition a union limits diversity. Not popular diversity, but limiting nonetheless.


----------



## FeXL

Academics to Establish ‘Critical Menstrual Studies’



> The handbook will establish "‘critical menstrual studies' as a coherent and multi*dimensional transdisciplinary subject of inquiry and advocacy, one that enables an exciting epistemological clarity and potential," the book proposal goes on. "Attention to menstrual issues across the lifespan surfaces broader societal issues and tensions, including gender inequality, practices and discourses of embodiment, processes of radicalization and commodification, and emergent technologies as read through various disciplines and inter disciplines."


W. T. F...


----------



## FeXL

Taxpayer-funded transgender lobby group demands free over-the-counter sex change hormones for children



> The statement reads: 'There will be no clinics, and no authorities. We will conduct our own research, and experiment with our own bodies.
> 
> 'We will heal and grow together. We will accumulate knowledge and share it freely and accessibly.
> 
> 'We demand nothing less than the total abolition of the clinic, of psychiatry, and of the medical-industrial complex.'


I got nuttin'...

And, just for fun:


----------



## dtaylor

FeXL said:


> Yep. And the Democrats have a "secret" racist past of owning slaves. Let's outlaw them, too...
> 
> Boston Professor Proclaims ‘Jingle Bells’ a ‘Racist’ Song



It seems that she proclaimed no such thing, and the article linked in the Breitbart piece suggests no such thing either. 

But it seems unlikely that Breitbart would let the facts get in the way of rage bait.


More here:

BU prof's find of racist origins in "Jingle Bells" hits sour note | Boston Herald




> But Hamill insists she doesn’t think “Jingle Bells” should be considered a racist song today, and isn’t discouraging people from singing it.
> 
> “I never said it was racist now,” said Hamill. “Nowhere did I say that. My point was that because it is now included in the Christmas catalog of songs — attention is only given to it during the Christmas season — it has eluded rigorous study.”
> 
> She added: “I did not write the article to make people upset. At no point have I ever made a claim on what people should or should not sing at Christmas.”
> 
> Breitbart even went so far as to claim Hamill wants Medford to cancel its annual Jingle Bell Festival — which Hamill strongly denies.
> 
> “There were many incorrect details in the Breitbart article, which seemed to be timed perfectly to rile people up at this time of year,” Hamill said.


----------



## Macfury

The Breitbart article was correct, until the last paragraph. At least I see no evidence she ever wanted people to stop singing the song.



dtaylor said:


> It seems that she proclaimed no such thing, and the article linked in the Breitbart piece suggests no such thing either.
> 
> But it seems unlikely that Breitbart would let the facts get in the way of rage bait.
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> BU prof's find of racist origins in "Jingle Bells" hits sour note | Boston Herald


----------



## Macfury

Don't know how other cities treat coyote invasions, but I was surprised to see Toronto's "Response Strategy", which involves hospital care for sick or injured coyotes:



> *The City's Coyote Response Strategy
> *
> The City provides the following:
> 
> * public education
> * a bylaw that prohibits feeding of wildlife
> * criteria for the removal of coyotes, if necessary:
> *A bite to another animal is not grounds for removal – it is normal coyote behaviour.*
> If a coyote is injured or sick, Toronto Animal Services will investigate to determine whether the coyote can recover on its own or should be taken to a wildlife rehabilitation facility.
> In accordance with the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Act, *once it recovers, the coyote will be returned to the area from where it was captured.*


https://www.toronto.ca/community-people/animals-pets/wildlife-in-the-city/coyotes/


----------



## FeXL

Can't speak for the city but hereabouts they're considered varmints.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual left.

Portland’s Disgraceful Anarchy



> The disorder that has long dominated the streets of Portland, Oregon reached a new low earlier this month, when Columbia Sportswear, a major retailer headquartered just outside of nearby Beaverton, had to close its flagship store downtown for a day after protestors blocked shoppers from entering. The protestors were reacting to an op-ed by Tim Boyle, Columbia’s CEO, in which he confessed that relocating his company to downtown Portland may have been a mistake, citing the crimes and indecencies his employees have endured, including “daily defecation” by transients in the store’s lobby. Certain repeat offenders of the city’s vagrant population, along with other agitators, have issued death threats and broken into cars; one Columbia employee had to run into moving traffic after a stranger followed her and threatened to kill her.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me a lefty feminist female who covers up sex abuse in her own office.

Women’s March organizer accused of covering up sex abuse



> Controversial Muslim activist and Women’s March organizer Linda Sarsour bullied an underling to cover up sex-abuse allegations in her Brooklyn office, a report said.
> 
> Asmi Fathelbab told blog The Daily Caller that a man repeatedly rubbed his crotch on her while she worked for the association under Sarsour in 2009.
> 
> But when Fathelbab reported the abuse, Sarsour — a self-proclaimed feminist and co-founder of the Women’s March organization — fat-shamed the woman and threatened to blacklist her from political jobs, the woman told the website.
> 
> “She oversaw an environment unsafe and abusive to women,” said Fathelbab. “Women who put [Sarsour] on a pedestal for women’s rights and empowerment deserve to know how she really treats us.”


----------



## FeXL

The New York Times Blames US for North Korea’s Starvation and Disease, Doesn’t Mention Communism Once



> The New York Times is considered one of the most prestigious papers in the world, but getting an article of yours posted on their web-rag requires some affinity toward failed socio-economic policies and ideologies that have killed millions and millions of innocent people.
> 
> There is no better example of failed systems than Communism, and the greatest example you’re going to find of communism today is the hermit totalitarian state of North Korea.
> 
> A story or two a week comes out telling of the horror stories surrounding the country ruled by its communist dictator, Kim Jong Un. Be it starvation, parasites and disease, torture, brutal executions, rape, or religious persecution, North Korea is by almost every definition a hell-on-Earth.
> 
> But according to the New York Times, this isn’t a result of the communist system currently crushing the people under its heel. This is the fault of the U.S. and its nefarious plan to make sure an unstable power doesn’t become a nuclear one.


----------



## FeXL

So, these "racist glass barriers" have been saving lives for some time now. How long do you give before the first attack and/or death happens with their removal?

The racist subtext of Philly's ban on convenience store protective glass barriers



> Shopkeepers in Philadelphia's neighborhood convenience stores that serve food and beverages, locally referred to as "beer delis," face a legal prohibition on the thick glass barriers around cashiers that protect them from stickup artists wielding guns, knives, and other weapons.


This is definitely a race issue but not one that left is willing to discuss.

The Progs are fond of trotting out trite quotes to support their position. Here's one of theirs back at 'em:

If it saves only one life...


----------



## FeXL

One free airline ticket to your choice of Venezuela or North Korea, coming right up. Hell, I'll even pitch in. What's the PayPal addy?

BuzzFeed Editor: ‘All I Want For Christmas Is Full Communism Now’



> A science editor at BuzzFeed UK raised a few eyebrows last week after some curious remarks about Communism.
> 
> “All I want for Christmas is full Communism now,” editor Kelly Oakes tweeted — before locking down her account after it was picked by right-wing media and the always ferocious James Woods.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Sarsour being an enabler.

Linda Sarsour Accused Of Enabling Sexual Assault Against Woman Who Worked For Her



> The inspiration behind the Women’s March on DC, Linda Sarsour, has been accused of enabling the alleged sexual assault and harassment of a woman who worked for the feminist activist, according to the victim and two sources directly familiar with the matter.
> 
> Allegations of groping and unwanted touching were allegedly brought to Sarsour during her time as executive director of the Arab American Association. In response, Sarsour, a self-proclaimed champion of women, attacked the woman bringing the allegations, often threatening and body-shaming her, these sources alleged. The most serious allegations were dismissed, Asmi Fathelbab, the alleged victim told The Daily Caller, because *the accused was a “good Muslim”* who was “always at the Mosque.”


Obviously...


----------



## FeXL

Yes, please: The planet needs more socialism.

Kim Jong-un has nuclear chief executed for test delays and tunnel collapse, according to reports



> orth Korea may have executed the official in charge of its nuclear test site facilities, in the second reported execution of a high-ranking party apparatchik in the space of a week.
> 
> Park In-young was the head of North Korea’s Bureau 131, a division of the ruling party’s Central Committee tasked with the supervision of military facilities such as the Punggye-ri underground nuclear test facility and the Sohae Satellite Launching Station.


----------



## Macfury

North American socialists will do socialism "smarter"!

Look at Rachel Notley's triumphs for inspiration.




FeXL said:


> Yes, please: The planet needs more socialism.
> 
> Kim Jong-un has nuclear chief executed for test delays and tunnel collapse, according to reports


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> North American socialists will do socialism "smarter"!
> 
> Look at Rachel Notley's triumphs for inspiration.


Speaking of which, where is Freddie? Haven't seen him since Kenney got elected. Still smarting?

Everybody knows the week before Christmas the students basically have off 'cause all the teachers are in the staff room sipping wine, eating cheese & crackers & complaining about how Klein took 40% of their wages...


----------



## Macfury

Not much from him since he declared that profligate spending was good governance,



FeXL said:


> Speaking of which, where is Freddie? Haven't seen him since Kenney got elected. Still smarting?
> 
> Everybody knows the week before Christmas the students basically have off 'cause all the teachers are in the staff room sipping wine, eating cheese & crackers & complaining about how Klein took 40% of their wages...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Not much from him since he declared that profligate spending was good governance,


Curious, that.

Think he knew he was actually posting a monument to Red Rachel's demise?


----------



## Macfury

My best guess is that he thought that epitaph was a winning post that would shut up her detractors. Get used to it: Madame Leader of the Alberta NDP Party........



FeXL said:


> Curious, that.
> 
> Think he knew he was actually posting a monument to Red Rachel's demise?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> My best guess is that he thought that epitaph was a winning post that would shut up her detractors.


Worked on me! Haven't had a good thing to say about her since.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in...Venezuelahhhhhh?

Venezuela was once twelve times richer than China. What happened?

It's a wunnerfully informative article that twists, circles & dodges around the real reason for Venezuela's current fiscal position: socialism.

Related:

How hyperinflation stole Christmas in Venezuela



> They were the cheapest in the store, but the Converse knockoffs were still 500,000 bolívars a pair. “Son locos” — they’re crazy — Viviana Acosta had said, gingerly placing the sneakers back on the shelf.
> 
> Just before Christmas, the world’s worst inflation crisis in nearly a decade was escalating — bringing a country of nearly 32 million, once Latin America’s richest per capita, to its knees. Shoes for the kids had been Viviana’s plan for the holidays. But multiply by three — for two daughters and one son — and it was three months worth of what she earned doing house-call hair and nails.


Oh, & I jes' livs me the irony here:

Canada to expel Venezuelan diplomat in retaliatory move



> Canada will expel a Venezuelan diplomat and also bar the country’s ambassador from returning, Foreign Minister Chrystia Freeland said on Monday, two days after Venezuela booted out Canada’s envoy for criticizing its rights record.
> 
> Western nations and Latin American neighbors have been increasingly critical of Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro this year, *accusing him of stamping on democracy and human rights.*


Yeah, my bold.

Of all the countries on the planet to be accusing of failed human rights... <snort>


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

“TransKids” Site Sells Prosthetic Penises for “Trans” Little Girls to Wear



> Do you have a kid you’re hoping to force your socio-political ideas on? Are the attention-grabbing posts you make on social media about your small child’s gender confusion lacking on Facebook likes, or Tumblr reblogs? Then fret not, dear social justice warrior, because now there’s a site called “transkids” that will sell you a small prosthetic penis for your little girl to wear around.


----------



## FeXL

'Meat Tax' Proposal Highlights Why People Can't Stand Vegans



> I remember when a couple friends of mine mentioned they didn't eat meat. I had made a suggestion for a dish to try as we checked out the menu, and they simply responded with their dietary choices. That was the entirety of that particular exchange. After all, what do I care what they eat as long as it's not people?
> 
> However, it seems my friends are unusual in that regard. I keep hearing of vegans and vegetarians who simply can't handle the idea that someone else makes different choices.
> 
> The most recent example comes from a report published by anti-livestock farming Farm Animal Investment Risk and Return (FAIRR), which suggests taxing meat like we tax cigarettes.


Fine. As long as we can tax stupidity, right along side of it...


----------



## FeXL

Autonomous vehicles are about to collide with the American way.



> At some point in the future, be it years, decades, or a century hence, the federal government will seek to ban driving.
> 
> This, I’m afraid, is an inevitability. It is inexorably heading our way. The dot sits now on the horizon. As is common, the measure will be sold in the name of public health. “Now that robots can do the work,” its bloodless advocates will explain, “there’s no need for human involvement.” And from then: On, the snowball will roll.


A prescient article.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk about that socialist paradise, Venezuelahhhh!!!

Oil-Rich Venezuela Is Out Of Gasoline



> According to the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries, the highest proven oil reserves in the world, including non-conventional oil deposits, are in Venezuela.
> 
> “Gentlemen: There is no more gasoline in Venezuela. In Venezuela, we are out of gas. In Venezuela, there is no gas oil. In Venezuela, there are no lube oils,” said Iván Freites in a televised press conference. Freites is the secretary of the professional and technician division of the United Federation of Venezuelan Petroleum Workers.


----------



## Macfury

Only progressives could achieve this feat in so short a time. 



FeXL said:


> Let's talk about that socialist paradise, Venezuelahhhh!!!
> 
> Oil-Rich Venezuela Is Out Of Gasoline


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Only progressives could achieve this feat in so short a time.


I wouldn't worry. It's nothing that a veritable fleet of electric vehicles running on taxpayer subsidized alternative energy won't fix.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I wouldn't worry. It's nothing that a veritable fleet of electric vehicles running on taxpayer subsidized alternative energy won't fix.


Venezuela was ruined by the same damned conservatives who are killing interplanetary colonization...


----------



## FeXL

macfury said:


> venezuela was ruined by the same damned conservatives who are killing interplanetary colonization...


.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

The Left-Wing Cannibal Holocaust



> Here in the U.S., leftists have generally been good at forming coalitions with other leftists who have different overall priorities. Jews, blacks, feminists, gays, Latinos, straight whites…they used to be able to put aside the differences in their agendas (and identities) and concentrate on the similarities. I’m not saying that all the various factions _liked_ each other, but they formed partnerships when mutually beneficial. These days, however, the left is eating itself alive at a record pace. I submit the following examples. This is not a 2017 recap…this is not a December 2017 recap…this is a _second half of December 2017_ recap:


----------



## FeXL

Cultural Appropriation!!!

Thai penis whitening fad drives social media nuts



> A Bangkok clinic that has drawn 100 men a month to its penis whitening service has caused a stir in Thailand, with social media users both baffled and alarmed by the phallic fad.
> 
> The Lelux Hospital, renowned for its body whitening expertise in a country obsessed with skin colour, began offering the unconventional treatment six months ago after a male customer complained of "dark parts" on his groin.
> 
> "These days a lot of people are asking about it. We get around 100 clients a month, three to four clients a day," Bunthita Wattanasiri, a manager for the Skin and Laser department at Lelux Hospital told AFP.


More:



> She said they use a very small laser.


The jokes just write themselves...


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

'Consent is never mentioned': Mother says she 'struggles' to teach her daughters the Christmas nativity story - because she believes the Virgin Mary was 'raped' by God



> A mother has sparked outrage by arguing that the Virgin Mary was 'raped' by God when she conceived the baby Jesus.
> 
> Mumsnet user Huppopapa says she is trying to teach her daughters about consent but 'struggles' to understand the Christmas story because of Mary's immaculate conception.
> 
> She asked if someone could give her 'an explanation of how God's treatment of the Virgin was in any way acceptable.'
> 
> Other users on the forum were shocked by her thoughts, with one questioning her sanity.


Only one? :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Modern socialism _never_ devolves into a dictatorship. Uh-uhn. No way...

The Socialist Dictatorship of Venezuela Does What Socialist Dictatorships Do



> Dropping any last pretense that Venezuela cared about the “will of the people” or an semblance of a functioning democracy, opposition parties have been banned.
> 
> _“Venezuela’s President Nicolas Maduro announced Sunday that leading opposition parties will be barred from taking part in next year’s presidential vote after they boycotted mayoral polls, in a move set to further consolidate his grip on power._​


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Lily Allen: Grooming Gang Victims Would Have Been Raped ‘By Somebody Else’ if Muslim Abusers Were Absent



> Pop singer Lily Allen has claimed Muslim grooming gang victims could have been “raped or abused by somebody else at some point” if the gangs were not active in the UK.
> 
> Ms. Allen also claimed that there is a certain “type” of rapist who attacks their stepdaughter and is 100 per cent “British white” during a discussion about Muslim rape gangs and immigration on Twitter.
> 
> Recent research by counter-extremism think tank Quilliam found that 84 per cent of grooming gang members are of ‘Asian’ origin, with founder Maajid Nawaz characterising them as “British South-Asian Muslim men”.
> 
> But when questioned about this reality, Ms. Allen sought to divert attention to the sexual crimes of others, and insisted the problem of sex abuse is so bad the victims of grooming gangs would have been attacked even if the gangs did not exist.


May as well just drop trou, bend over & accept your fate, women & children...


----------



## FeXL

Even more from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

HuffPost Editor Reveals New Year’s Resolution: ‘Kill All Men’



> HuffPost editor Emily McCombs tweeted Friday about her desire to “kill all men” as part of her New Year’s Resolutions.
> 
> _New Year’s resolutions:
> 1. Cultivate female friendships
> 2. Band together to kill all men
> 
> — Emily McCombs (@msemilymccombs) December 29, 2017_​
> *McCombs, who serves as the “Editorial Director of Parents” for HuffPo, previously wrote an article in November titled, “I Don’t Know If I Can Raise A Good Man.”*


Prospects are pretty dim...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Venezuela, how's that socialist revolution workin' out for ya?

Venezuelan Shoppers Say Minimum Wage Hike Brings Little Relief 



> The thin, elderly woman paused at a supermarket display of toilet paper to do a quick calculation. A four-roll package cost 115,204 bolivars, almost half of the country's new monthly minimum wage.
> 
> "Keep believing in the revolution," she scoffed aloud Wednesday at the store in Naiguatá, a coastal community about an hour's drive northeast of Caracas, the capital.


----------



## Macfury

They haven't raised the minimum high enough yet to bring prosperity!



FeXL said:


> Hey, Venezuela, how's that socialist revolution workin' out for ya?
> 
> Venezuelan Shoppers Say Minimum Wage Hike Brings Little Relief


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> They haven't raised the minimum high enough yet to bring prosperity!


Obviously...


----------



## FeXL

R&B Singer Ginuwine Refused to Kiss a Transgender on Live TV and the Left Is Losing Its Mind



> Some are making a big deal over him stating he wouldn't date a trans woman. But let me ask those people this: Do people have a right to be attracted to whomever they find themselves attracted to?


Sexist, transphobic pig. Shoulda laid right down there in front of the cameras & banged the hell outta her. Him. It. Whatever...

More:



> What happened here is that there's something about her that turns him off. That isn't unusual. Everyone has criteria they use to both identify potential partners and rule other others for that role. This is perfectly normal and, generally, acceptable. It's something built into us as humans.
> 
> Yet this is the left today. It's not enough that Ginuwine can sit and talk with a trans woman as a normal human being, an equal. No, that's not sufficient. Not by a long shot.


Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Land of Lincoln: The third-world casa on the prairie



> In a recent blog post here at American Thinker, Thomas Lifson chronicles the tale of Harvey, Illinois, a failing community where government officials have stolen everything not nailed down. Now, having exhausted all sources of revenue, the municipality is facing insolvency.
> 
> Well, why wouldn't the people in charge of Harvey take liberties with the public treasury? The state legislature just broke the Illinois bank in a recent spending bill, setting the example for these minor potentates.
> 
> Apparently, the state legislature imbibed a bit too much eggnog over the holidays, passing over 200 new laws to drive away businesses, steal the residents' money, and yoke as many yokels as possible.


More:



> Now, here we have graft and corruption on an unprecedented scale in cities like Harvey and Chicago, and the state government does nothing. We have violence on a par with the Middle East and Honduras in Chicago, and the legislature worries about elephants and teenage breastfeeding. *Illinois is broke and may well be the first state that actually goes into bankruptcy*, but the legislature is worried about Obama's birthday and restaurant reviews on Yelp and hairstyling prices.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

ROTFLMFAO...

'You're stealing what we need': Vegan launches bizarre rant at a meat-eating woman for enjoying TOFU - and claims it's a form of 'cultural appropriation'



> A vegan's bizarre rant claiming a meat-eating woman is guilty of cultural 'appropriation' because she enjoys tofu has gone viral.
> 
> College student Anna Del Rey, 17, from Michigan, shared screenshots of the extraordinary messages she received from a vegan on Facebook Messenger, which accused her of 'stealing' food from vegans.
> 
> She was first contacted by the mysterious vegan, whose identity she has protected, after sharing a recipe for 'tofurkey' - a meat substitute that looks like turkey and is usually made from tofu - with a vegan Facebook group.
> 
> Screenshots, which have been shared more than 3,500 times since they were uploaded on Wednesday evening, show how initial pleasantries between the two quickly escalated into a baffling rant when the vegan found out that Anna eats meat.


Ignoring, of course, that this whacked out vegan culturally appropriated tofu from the Far East in the first place...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in Prog paradise, Venezuelahhhhhhh?

Food riots grip western Venezuela, mob reportedly slaughters cattle in field



> Hungry mobs ransacked a food collection center, and a supermarket in Venezuela's western Andean state of Merida on Thursday and reportedly even slaughtered cattle grazing in a field as unrest over food shortages spread through the country.
> 
> An opposition lawmaker from Merida, Carlos Paparoni, said four people had died and 10 were injured in the chaos over the last two days, but he did not specify the circumstances.
> 
> *Four years of recession and the world's highest inflation have plunged millions of Venezuelans into poverty, and President Nicolas Maduro's authoritarian socialist regime faces mounting unrest.*


But socialism rules, baby!!!


----------



## Macfury

Alberta is doing political collapse smarter.


----------



## FeXL

Soda Tax Sticker Shock Grips Seattle



> The sign at Costco explaining the jacked-up price of a case of Gatorade has gone viral.
> 
> Don't like Seattle's sugary drink tax? Costco invites you to shop outside the city https://t.co/naulQI0rkr pic.twitter.com/91UFSqu3np
> — KING 5 News (@KING5Seattle) January 6, 2018
> 
> On January 1, Seattle had several new progressive laws go into effect. Along with mandatory paid sick leave, mandates for employers to post work schedules 14 days in advance, and severe restrictions on short-term rental platforms (Airbnb, VRBO, etc.), Seattle imposed a massive new soda tax — 1.75 cents per OUNCE on sugary drinks.
> 
> In response, at least one major retailer advertised in detail the reason for the significant increase in prices.


Good. The public needs to know why the sudden increase in prices.

And, note that they decided against applying the tax to products from the darling of the Pacific Northwest, progressive Starbucks...


----------



## SINC

This is but one example of why Canadian municipalities should NEVER be given the power to tax beyond property tax.


----------



## FeXL

Once again, these idiots are addressing the symptoms & not the cause.

Adulthood now begins at 24, say scientists as young people delay work, marriage and families 



> Adulthood does not begin until 24, scientists have concluded because young people are continuing their education for longer and delaying marriage and parenthood.


So, what's the thrust here? The voting age should be raised to 24? Can't have a beer with your buddies until 26? Just because the snowflakes don't move out of their parents basements until a week before the wedding on their 30th birthday?


----------



## FeXL

Does fleeing the effects of progressive socialism make them refugees? 

Jes' askin'...

More than half a million Venezuelans have fled to Colombia



> More than half a million Venezuelans have taken refuge in Colombia to escape the crippling economic crisis in their country, Bogota's migration authority said Friday.
> 
> It said the number of Venezuelans entering the country -- 550,000 -- had increased by 62 percent in the last year.
> 
> Venezuela's crisis "has not only forced thousands of nationals to return to Colombia, but also caused Venezuelans to see our country ... as a means to transit to other destinations, to settle or to purchase essential products," said Migration Colombia director Christian Kruger.


----------



## FeXL

Yet another fake hate crime.

Another Hate Crime at the University of Maryland Turns Out to Be a Hoax



> Racially charged graffiti—including a swastika—was found in a men's bathroom at the University of Maryland last fall and reported to the authorities as a hate crime.
> 
> That case is now solved. The perpetrator was Terrell Demonte Alexander, an 18-year-old former university employee. According to _The College Fix_, Alexander is black—which suggests this incident was a hoax, or at the least an act of intimidation committed by a member of the targeted minority group.


Suggests? :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Victims!!!

Professor Argues 'Blackness' Should Be Treated as a Disability



> A professor at Fordham University has a radical idea on how to deal with race relations in America. As if the trillions of terabytes of information on the internet regarding the subject weren't enough, Kimani Paul-Emile has stumbled onto the secret answer: black people should be treated as disabled.
> 
> No, this is _not_ from some adherent to Richard Spencer or some other flavor of white supremacist. This is from a black woman.


----------



## FeXL

Stunning.

Among The Little People



> Yes, it’s time to sup from the deep, sorrowful well of feminist scholarship and thereby discover previously hidden knowledge. Specifically, regarding the “problematic” nature of preschool seating, on which Dr Jane Bone, a senior lecturer at Monash University, Melbourne, focuses her keen mental cutting beam:


More:



> She also informs us that her work is “not necessarily logical.”


Ya think?! :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when a Prog gets it's 15 minutes of fame...

L’Oreal’s Muslim Model: ‘Sinister’ Israel ‘Are Child Murderers’, ‘Defeat Awaits’ Them



> Several Twitter posts from Khan’s verified account, however, reveal the model’s anti-Israel beliefs. The tweets were deleted before noon on Friday — after they were discovered by Twitter users — but not before Breitbart Tech archived them for posterity.
> 
> “Israel is a sinister state & the ones who suffer most are innocent children,” proclaimed Khan in one since-deleted post, while in another she declared, “Israel = Pharoah. Both are child murderers. Insha’Allah, defeat also awaits the former; it’s only a matter of time.”
> 
> In other posts, Khan repeatedly referred to Israel as an “illegal state,” and claimed they take part in “terrorising innocent civilians.”
> 
> Khan has since deleted the posts, leaving up tweets which support Palestine, but removing those which attack Israel.


And today:

L’Oreal Hijab Model Amena Khan Steps Down over Tweets Calling Israel ‘Child Murderers’



> Amena Khan announced her decision to step down from the campaign in a Twitter post on Monday, where she also claimed to have deleted the controversial posts about Israel. Breitbart Tech reported on Khan’s anti-Israel tweets on Friday, including her comments that Israel is a nation of “child murderers” and an “illegal state.” L’Oréal Paris UK did not reply to a request for comment from Breitbart Tech on that story.
> 
> “*I deeply regret the content of my tweets I made in 2014, and sincerely apologise for the upset and hurt that they have caused,” declared Khan in her post. “Championing diversity is one of my passions, I don’t discriminate against anyone. I have chosen to delete them as they do not represent the message of harmony that I stand for.*”
> 
> “I recently took part in a campaign, which excited me because it celebrated inclusivity. With deep regret, I’ve decided to step down from this campaign because the current conversations surrounding it detract from the positive and inclusive sentiment that it set out to deliver,” she concluded.


Bold mine.

Lemmee guess: You're so much wiser & inclusive now...


----------



## Macfury

Another deathbed conversion.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Another deathbed conversion.


They say there are no atheists in a foxhole.


----------



## FeXL

Crazy Story of the Week



> There are many news items these days that recall that great line from Randall Jarrell’s comic novel about academia, Pictures from an Institution, that runs: “President Robbins made a speech that—a Gertrude said, you had to hear it not to believe it.” This week brings one that is off the chart for this category.
> 
> _Women who identify as men are not being routinely offered potentially life saving NHS screening for breast and cervical cancer, amid fears it might offend them it is claimed.
> 
> However men living as women are being invited for cervical smear tests even though they do not have a cervix, an official guidebook states._​
> I suppose if an unscreened “woman” gets breast cancer, we can just identify it as prostate cancer. Problem solved!


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own.

National Union of Students LGBT+ campaign accuses Student Pride of being run by 'cis white gay men' as the groups cut ties



> The National Union of Students (NUS) LGBT+ campaign has cut ties with the biggest gay student group, after accusing it of being run by “cis white gay men” and not being inclusive enough.
> 
> Noorulann Shahid and Beth Douglas, both of whom are NUS officers, launched a withering attack on Student Pride, which they say has abandoned its “radical beginnings” and now allows big corporations to “cash in on the ‘pink pound’.”


----------



## FeXL

Not enough. It should be $10,000. Maybe a million...

California Considers $1,000 Fine for Waiters Offering Unsolicited Plastic Straws



> Ian Calderon wants restaurateurs to think long and hard before giving you a straw.
> 
> Calderon, the Democratic majority leader in California's lower house, has introduced a bill to stop sit-down restaurants from offering customers straws with their beverages unless they specifically request one. Under Calderon's law, a waiter who serves a drink with an unrequested straw in it would face up to 6 months in jail and a fine of up to $1,000.
> 
> "We need to create awareness around the issue of one-time use plastic straws and its detrimental effects on our landfills, waterways, and oceans," Calderon explained in a press release.


----------



## FeXL

A Very 2018 News Story: Harvard Female Impersonator Club Forced to Accept Actual Females



> The Hasty Pudding Theatricals, an irreverent Harvard theater troupe that has not cast women since it began staging productions in 1844, announced on Thursday that, for the very first time, it would encourage women to audition this year….
> 
> The Hasty Pudding Theatricals, which calls itself the world’s third-oldest theater organization and boasts Franklin D. Roosevelt and Jack Lemmon as alumni, is famous for its glitzy annual drag shows, which have long used satire and parody to skewer the political and social elite as well as the topical themes of the day.


The iron...


----------



## FeXL

School targeted by animal rights activists after vegan parents criticise decade-long pig rearing project



> A *rural* secondary school was targeted by animal rights activists after a newly vegan parent raised concerns about a pig rearing project.
> 
> Priestlands School, in Lymington, Hants, had allowed four female piglets due to be sent to the slaughterhouse next month to be cared for by pupils since their birth.
> 
> Their meat would then have been served in the canteen and sold back to the school to teach children about the food chain.
> 
> But the project, which until now had been conducted without complaint every year for ten years and has been supported by Prince Charles, angered the father of an 11-year-old pupil so much he started a petition which garnered more than 36,000 signatures and led to school staff verbally abused by campaigners.


Emphasis mine...


----------



## Beej

Some insight into how Marxism is taught.
https://heterodoxacademy.org/2018/01/29/a-tale-of-two-columbia-classes/



> Some highlights of the course: The professor once said that all students of color are victims of oppression (I’m black and I view myself in no such way, but I didn’t dare say so in the moment because I felt a silent pressure not to be a nuisance); she once suggested that students not come to class so that we could attend a protest against disciplining students who had interrupted an event hosted by a Republican student group; she once compared privilege to sin, and remarked about how nice it would be if we could cleanse ourselves of it; she once castigated the class, saying, “You’re part of the f**king problem!”, for the crime of having had little prior knowledge of the U.S. bail system (this was before our unit on the Prison System, so she was castigating us not for being lazy students, but for being ignorant people). She went on to swear at us in this guilt-inducing way a couple more times before the semester’s end.
> 
> Of course, I’m cherry-picking the most preacherly examples from an entire semester; my point isn’t that she’s evil or even particularly proselytizing, but rather that the atmosphere, caused as much by our silence as by her style of teaching, was bizarre––a fact made all the more striking to me by its contrast to every other class I’ve taken.


Seems geared to weeding out the confident, the individualistic, and those with less emotional baggage. They are not the prey. More vulnerable to shaming or blaming society for your problems? Target acquired.


----------



## Beej

A chart of homicide rates in Colombia and Venezuela:
https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/VC.IHR.PSRC.P5?contextual=default&locations=CO-VE

Chavez came to power in 1999.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> A chart of homicide rates in Colombia and Venezuela:
> https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/VC.IHR.PSRC.P5?contextual=default&locations=CO-VE
> 
> Chavez came to power in 1999.


Alberta is doing it smarter, and the rise in murders will be less drastic.


----------



## FeXL

Super Bowl Ratings Fall to 8 Year Low, Despite Barnstormer of a Game



> Social Justice Warriors are lethal parasites that always kill their host.


Americans Turning Off Super Bowl in Droves: Bars, Bowling Alleys, Veterans Boycotting



> More Americans than ever have decided to ignore the NFL’s biggest game by finding other things to do than to tune in and watch Super Bowl LII and most cite the NFL’s refusal to stand to honor the country during the playing of the national anthem as their reason.


Related:

Fortress Minneapolis: Largest Super Bowl security operation in history underway in frigid temperatures with the FBI on high alert to potential extremist threats in the city which has seen residents prosecuted for supporting Somali terror group



> Four layers of aircraft in the sky including armed F-16 jets will be part of the largest security operation in the history of Super Bowl when it kicks off this Sunday.
> 
> Black Hawk helicopters and jet fighters will be circling above the U.S. Bank Stadium in Minneapolis, Minnesota, to force down any aircraft that enters the 30 nautical mile no-fly zone.
> 
> Helicopters equipped with infrared cameras will be in the air and there will be tens of thousands of police and FBI agents on the ground.
> 
> According to the event organizers they want the streets around the stadium to be the 'most secure area in the world' on the day of the Super Bowl.
> 
> Due to the risk of a terrorist attack, the Department of Homeland Security has given the Super Bowl a Level 1 'special event assessment rating', the highest security designation available.
> 
> This year the FBI is on particular alert because of the number of terrorism cases in Minneapolis.
> 
> The Minneapolis-St. Paul area has been home to the third highest number of terror prosecutions in the U.S. since 9/11, NBC News reports. The other two are New York and Washington, D.C - larger metropolitan areas.


----------



## SINC

Yup, pretty much.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that Progressive socialist bastion of paradise, Venezueeeelahhh?

'It's humiliating': plight of Venezuelan middle class is pawn shops' gain



> Once Latin America’s richest country, Venezuela is today facing the world’s worst inflation crisis. The IMF projects inflation will reach 13,000% this year and the economy will shrink 15%.
> 
> The impact has been felt across the social spectrum: one recent survey of 6,500 Venezuelan families carried out by the country’s leading universities found that 93% of the respondents had insufficient money to buy food.
> 
> The most desperate are forced to pick through rubbish bins to find food, but even those who once might have expected to be cushioned from the crisis are finding it harder to get to the end of the month.
> 
> Increasingly, middle-class families are resorting to selling off their belongings to make ends meet.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Hey, how's things in that Progressive socialist bastion of paradise, Venezueeeelahhh?
> 
> 'It's humiliating': plight of Venezuelan middle class is pawn shops' gain


It's tiresome to see your political prejudice failing to recognize the real progress that Venezuela is making.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> It's tiresome to see your political prejudice failing to recognize the real progress that Venezuela is making.


You are absolutely, positively, 100% correct. I apologize.

Here's some _real_ progress:

A basket case of a country! Venezuela's currency is worth so little that locals now WEAVE goods out of it



> Street vendors in Venezuela are weaving baskets from banknotes after 13,000 per cent inflation rendered them practically worthless.
> 
> Inflation in the oil-rich Latin American nation has seen the economy spiral out of control, with its currency the Bolivar losing 87 per cent of its value against the euro.
> 
> Cash is worth so little there bank notes are often seen littered on the streets.
> 
> But street seller Wilmer Rojas has found a use for them.
> 
> The 25-year-old is selling origami-style handbags, purses, hats and baskets - all made out of money.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me some snark in the morning...

Hit the link, scroll down to "Progressive Idiots Never Know What They're Talking About", read the sign on the photograph & then pick which of the subsequent suggestions is the most appropriate. 

The Morning Rant

Oh, if you will, take some time to enjoy the balance of the post. The last one, on groceries, made me smile in understanding.


----------



## FeXL

Venuzuelaaaaaaaaaah...

The Venezuelan Wasteland and the Ignoble Savage



> A trope of the Left is back before the eeevil KKKapitalists of Western Civilization came around, all the peace-loving persons of color were “noble savages” living twig-worshipping idyllic communal lives free from silly things like gender or any concept of self. The Left finally get to see the fruition of getting to the goal via socialism; the result is that the proverbial savage is rather… ignoble.
> 
> Venezuela’s economy has collapsed with its non-elite citizenry being perpatually pulled in by the black hole of socialist dystopia. Food riots are becoming common, starving mobs are beating cattle to death, and otherwise have to steal to live. Children are becoming living skeletons. And where would such children be treated? Clearly not in the socialist healthcare paradise which is about as antithetical to actual healthcare as Judaism is antithetical to National Socialism.


----------



## FeXL

Well, then Juthdin the feminist should put his schnoze on profile. Mebbe whilst wearing some goofy Indian attire...

The Same Feminist Who Told Us Air Conditioners Are Sexist, Now Introduces The “Big Nose Acceptance.” Movement.



> Does anyone remember Radhika Sanghani? Don’t even try to pronounce that name, you’ll get it wrong and (because she’s a feminist) she’ll get triggered and probably call you a racist bigot until the day you die. Anway, Radhika Sanghani was the liberal who originally brought us the “air conditioners are sexist” argument.


More:



> Yes, you read that correctly. What started in January 2018 as an angered liberal triggered by the lack of large noses in Hollywood, (see the irony) morphed into a movement that feminists are now calling #sideprofileselfie or big nose acceptance. Radhika Sanghani took to Twitter to promote her latest contribution to feminism


In sum:



> They’ve run out of excuses. They can’t say that women get paid less because that’s been debunked. They can’t say that blacks are oppressed because they don’t understand what oppression even means. When all hope is lost, liberals tend to lose any sense of reason they have left and kick-start movements that only succeed in making them look like bigger idiots. So great news liberals, if you have a big nose, you can finally find freedom. No longer will you be denied opportunities in life because of your fat nose. *This is true liberty.*


Bold mine.

Yes. Yes it is...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

#OutOfThisWorldWOKE: NBC Runs Op-Ed Stating That Plans for the Exploration of Mars Are Just Another Symptom of Male Entitlement 



> Here's some stupid words from NBC's "Think" piece:
> 
> _These men, particularly Musk, are not only heavily invested in who can get their rocket into space first, but in colonizing Mars. The desire to colonize -- to have unquestioned, unchallenged and automatic access to something, to any type of body, and to use it at will -- is a patriarchal one. Indeed, there is no ethical consideration among these billionaires about whether this should be done; rather, the conversation is when it will be done. Because, in the eyes of these intrepid explorers, this is the only way to save humanity.
> 
> It is the same instinctual and cultural force that teaches men that everything -- and everyone -- in their line of vision is theirs for the taking. *You know, just like walking up to a woman and grabbing her by the pussy.
> 
> It’s there, so just grab it because you can.*_​


Bold mine.

Kinda like the First Immigrants did with North America, right?

Related:

Space Travel Is Patriarchy And Therefore Bad



> Apparently, and for reasons that aren’t shared, exploring space is not about ambition, curiosity or survival, or even a hope of distant profit; it’s all about “gendered power structures” and “men giving up on the planet they have all but destroyed.”
> 
> Naturally, Ms Bianco has a degree in Women’s Studies and has taught “social justice courses” at Rutgers University and John Jay College.


Completely ignoring, of course, that the president of SpaceX is a woman...


----------



## FeXL

Marines quietly lower combat training requirements to help female officers



> Unfortunately, one of the requirements to become a Marine combat officer is to pass the Combat Endurance Test (CET). One Marine I know who lived through the experience simply described it as “hell.” Many of the details are not made available to the public at large, but the majority of men who attempt the feat fail. The number of women who passed the course can apparently be counted on one hand.
> 
> But now you won’t necessarily have to pass it. A few months ago the Marines quietly changed the requirement so that it was only one of a number of factors being considered for graduating the Infantry Officer Course (IOC).


More:



> Of course, the Marines are claiming that they absolutely didn’t make this change to help more women make it through IOC. They cite “multiple modifications” made to the course over the past four decades, each designed to adapt to changing requirements. But that answer rings a little hollow when you consider that only one woman has made it all the way through the full IOC since then.


Further:



> You can say that you’re _“not lowering the standards”_ until you’re blue in the face, but it sure looks that way from the outside.


----------



## FeXL

Wonder how many of them wore cotton to the event...

New York University issues public apology for 'racially insensitive' meal served during Black History Month



> New York University has issued a public apology and fired their director of food service after students pointed out the watermelon-flavoured water and collard greens the school was serving during Black History Month were racially insensitive.
> 
> College of Arts and Science sophomore Nia Harris noticed the offensive meal when she walked into Weinstein Passport Dining Hall - before alerting the deans of the school and NYU’s President Hamilton of the insensitive and “stereotypical” meal.
> 
> In her letter, which she also shared on Facebook, Harris wrote: “It is with great sadness and frustration that I even have to send this email.”


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, you run with that, LeBron.

LeBron James: ‘I Mean Too Much To Society’ To Not Share My Political Views 



> “We will definitely not shut up and dribble. I will definitely not do that,” he said. “I mean too much to society, I mean too much to the youth, I mean too much to so many kids that feel like they don’t have a way out and they need someone to help lead them out of the situation they’re in.”


Yep. Out of the frying pan & into the fire...


----------



## FeXL

Delaware students can now choose their own race. This should end well



> The state of Delaware is poised to adopt what is known as “Regulation 225.” Approved both by the Delaware State Education Association and Gov. John Carney, Regulation 225 would safeguard children’s “protected characteristics,” such as gender, age, race, sexual orientation and gender identity. Section 7.4(1) of 225’s Prohibition of Discrimination Code states, “All students enrolled in a Delaware public school may self-identify gender or race, which is maintained in the school.”
> 
> Gender isn’t news. But race? Are they really going there? Yes, they apparently are.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Damore, Diversity, and Disruption at PSU



> “James argues, accurately, that there are differences between men and women,” evolutionary biologist Heather Heying said during the panel discussion. “This is a strange position to be in, to be arguing for something that is so universally and widely accepted in biology. . .You can be irritated by a lot of truths, but taking offense,” — here, Heying paused as hecklers shouted and began to walk out — “is a response that is a rejection of reality.”
> 
> A non-student protester then yanked the cables from the sound system and shoved the equipment to the ground, breaking an antenna. She was promptly detained by police. “[Damore’s] a piece of ****!” she screamed as she was issued a citation for criminal mischief in the second degree. “Even the women in there have been brainwashed!” *Another protester stated: “Nazis are not welcome in civil society.”*


Bold mine.

Then GTF out...


----------



## Beej

An actual discussion about diversity. Naturally it pissed off the progressives who demand conformity.

Note: long read.

"This Is Why We Need to Talk About Diversity"
https://areomagazine.com/2018/03/03/this-is-why-we-need-to-talk-about-diversity/


> This belief was amply demonstrated when one of the protesters who walked out opined passionately that we, for simply arguing that gender differences exist, were fascists and Nazis who were not welcome in a civil society.


It must take a lot of indoctrination to turn a decent kid into that. Maybe a number of struggle sessions and the constant fear of being shamed and excluded for having the wrong thoughts. Not just an ideology, but a cult.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> An actual discussion about diversity. Naturally it pissed off the progressives who demand conformity.
> 
> ...
> 
> It must take a lot of indoctrination to turn a decent kid into that. Maybe a number of struggle sessions and the constant fear of being shamed and excluded for having the wrong thoughts. Not just an ideology, but a cult.


Interesting read, thx for the link.

First, I find the premise of having to include a particular body part or skin color or political perspective (or any other prerequisite, for that matter) little more than the logical fallacy of appealing to authority.

Second, in this day & age of post-modern bull$h!t, it frightens me some that my children are/will be processed by these cult (on this term I agree 100%) mills. Not that they will be transformed into brain dead, SJW, groupthink, Prog idiots, but that they will be found out as non-believers & persecuted as such.


----------



## Macfury

True story. Walked into a local university and sat next to a foul-mouthed student with a yapping dog that jumped over to greet my wife. She petted the dog and was snapped at by the snowflake who told her: "Don't touch my service animal while she's working. I have anxiety issues." Yep, the mutt is welcome in class.



FeXL said:


> Second, in this day & age of post-modern bull$h!t, it frightens me some that my children are/will be processed by these cult (on this term I agree 100%) mills. Not that they will be transformed into brain dead, SJW, groupthink, Prog idiots, but that they will be found out as non-believers & persecuted as such.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> True story. Walked into a local university and sat next to a foul-mouthed student with a yapping dog that jumped over to greet my wife. She petted the dog and was snapped at by the snowflake who told her: "Don't touch my service animal while she's working. I have anxiety issues." Yep, the mutt is welcome in class.


Just shaking my head...

Did the dog have a "Service Animal" vest on? If not, then how TF is anyone s'posed to know? I'd have milked that one for everything I could get.

You come across that story a few weeks back whereby an airline passenger was PO'd 'cause her service peacock wasn't allowed on the flight?

Amazing...


----------



## FeXL

Couldn't happen to a nicer sect of society...

Oscar Ratings Down Double Digits As Viewership Hits All-Time Low With 26.5 Million – Update



> But the good news did not carry over to ratings for the 90th Academy Awards, which (correctly) crowned The Shape of Water as Best Picture. Last night’s ceremony, which aired live from 8 PM – 11:54 PM EST, averaged 26.5 million viewers (Live+same day) . *That was down -19% from last year’s 32.9 million viewers, a nine-year low.*


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

It is time a bunch of elite actors get their ass handed to them. Enough of their privilege and bull*****.


----------



## Macfury

It's also time that we separate the willingness of an actor or actress to engage in distasteful acts to further their career--and assault/rape. One may regret the first, while the second is a crime.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Now There's a Play Called 'Kill Climate Deniers,' Because Why Not



> Do you know anyone who denies that there's such a thing as climate? Do you know anybody who hears the word "climate" and says, "Nuh-uh! You can't fool me, that's just made up!" I don't. Yet whenever somebody questions any aspect of the prevailing global warming orthodoxy, he or she is labeled a "climate denier." It's a clever little bit of deceptive rhetoric, linking climate change skeptics with deniers of the Holocaust. A Holocaust denier is an awful thing to be, so a "climate denier" must be just as bad.
> 
> You don't want to be one of those _deniers_, do you? You know how those people are.
> 
> That's why my climatically skeptical ears perked up when I heard that somebody in Australia had written a stage play with the subtlest title ever: _Kill Climate Deniers_.


More:



> Now, I tend to be a small-l libertarian about these sorts of things. I think you should be able to espouse any ridiculous conspiracy theory you want, even if it involves the belief that people are destroying the planet by leaving their phone chargers plugged in when not in use. That's fine. You're entitled to your religious views, no matter how stupid and insane they may be.


Yeppers...


----------



## FeXL

Well, it's International Women's Day...

International Women's Day Ignores The Victims of Misogynistic Abuse



> Today is the day where women in western countries take the opportunity to put their hypocrisy on full public display by making a lot of noise about victimhood, inequality and male bias but actually doing nothing to address the real issues that torment the lives of millions of women across the planet.
> 
> This raises two important issues:
> 
> In order to continue the victimhood narrative they deliberately avoid highlighting the monumental achievements of women since universal suffrage was achieved in Great Britain and more importantly they ignore the shocking and degrading treatment of their abused sisters that live in their midst and around the world.


You've come a long way, baby...


----------



## FeXL

Well, CM, Freddie, Priapus boy, all you other doubters, there it is. Carved in stone.

The far right hates vaginas. Why doesn’t this anger the left more?

As I luvs me vaginas I am _not_ far-right. The Grunnion says so.

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

'Cause the planet needs more dead, suffering & dying at the hands of lefties. Venezuelahhhhhh!

Washington Post: It’s Time to Give Socialism a Try



> With millennials increasingly being seduced by the siren song of socialism that has been promoted by crazy Bernie Sanders, the future of America is in very serious jeopardy if the roots of this failed ideology are able to take hold.
> 
> According to a recent report from The Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation, 44 percent of millennials have embraced socialism showing their ignorance of history and gullibility.


I've got a meme for this. Jes' give me a minute... Ah:


----------



## FeXL

Further on International Women's Day.

Recall a story I posted a few weeks back about an Iranian woman who removed her hijab in public even as idiots from the West were pushing for the "right" to wear one?

WHERE ARE YOU, WESTERN FEMINISTS? Iranian Woman Sentenced To Two Years In Prison For Removing Her Headscarf



> On Wednesday, Tehran’s judiciary announced that an Iranian woman protesting in December against the mandatory hijab for women was sentenced to two years in prison.
> 
> As Lisa Daftari writes at The Foreign Desk, the judiciary stated that the woman was guilty of “encouraging corruption” for removing her headscarf.
> 
> According to judicial sources in Iran, the woman plans to appeal the verdict; if the appeal fails, she will be eligible for parole after serving three months in jail. Tehran’s chief prosecutor Abbas Jafari Dolatabadi said the sentence should have been more severe, adding that he would seek the full two-year sentence to be carried out.


This, _this_, is the mindset we're dealing with here...

Related to IWD:


----------



## SINC

*Poster in B.C. schools about white privilege hits nerve with some parents*

And so it bloody well should.

https://www.similkameenspotlight.co...white-privilege-hits-nerve-with-some-parents/


----------



## chasMac

It's worse than that. My children are being inculcated in it at public schools.


----------



## Macfury

chasMac said:


> It's worse than that. My children are being inculcated in it at public schools.


I gave my kid a BS inoculation early on.


----------



## FeXL

Under The Hood

Nails it...


----------



## FeXL

New York City Progressives Try (And Fail) To Limit Asians At Top Schools.



> Both The New York Times and the New York Post ran stories this week about the demographic breakdown of students accepted to New York City’s eight elite public high schools. Though dealing with the same numbers, the news items were starkly different. The Times piece was focused on lack of diversity, noting that only 10 percent of students accepted were Black and Hispanic, even though those groups make up 67 percent of all New York public school students. But, there was one word that, somewhat shockingly did not appear in the article — the word “Asian.”
> 
> At the Post the opposite was true. There the headline blared, “Asian kids dominate admission to city’s elite high schools.” What the Times had neglected to mention in its coverage was the wildly disproportionate number of Asian students accepted into these schools. It is basically the inverse of what we see with Black and Latino students; over 50 percent of accepted students are Asian, though Asians only make up about 13 percent of all public school students.


----------



## FeXL

I don't agree with everything written but found it an interesting read. Longish.

The Psychology of Progressive Hostility



> Recently, I arrived at a moment of introspection about a curious aspect of my own behavior. When I disagree with a conservative friend or colleague on some political issue, I have no fear of speaking my mind. I talk, they listen, they respond, I talk some more, and at the end of it we get along just as we always have. But I’ve discovered that when a progressive friend says something with which I disagree or that I know to be incorrect, I’m hesitant to point it out. This hesitancy is a consequence of the different treatment one tends to receive from those on the Right and Left when expressing a difference of opinion. I am not, as it turns out, the only one who has noticed this.


----------



## FeXL

Badges? We don't need no steenkin' badges... :lmao:

Council to Give Out ‘Pronoun Badges’ in Drive to ‘Educate Public on Trans Identities’



> Brighton & Hove City Council will equip staff with badges declaring their “preferred pronouns” as part of a project seeking to educate the public that making assumptions about a person’s sex “can be hurtful and distressing”.
> 
> Council and voluntary sector staff in the city will be “encouraged” to wear the badges, which include messages such as “My pronouns are she/her/hers” and “My pronouns are they/their/theirs” when they are distributed in the week leading up to ‘Trans Day of Visibility’ on March 31.
> 
> The badges will also be made available at libraries, colleges, and council buildings as part of a month-long drive to “raise awareness of Trans and Non-Binary people and that everyone has their own gender identity”, according to a press release.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> I don't agree with everything written but found it an interesting read. Longish.
> 
> The Psychology of Progressive Hostility


From that article:


> “The results were clear and consistent,” remarks Haidt. “In all analyses, conservatives were more accurate than liberals.” Asked to think the way a liberal thinks, conservatives answered moral questions just as the liberal would answer them, but liberal students were unable to do the reverse. Rather, they seemed to put moral ideas into the mouths of conservatives that they don’t hold. To put it bluntly, Haidt and his colleagues found that progressives don’t understand conservatives the way conservatives understand progressives.


I suspect the term "liberal" is being used broadly to include progressives, but the problem is notable. Easily tested here on ehmac, for those interested in experiments.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> I suspect the term "liberal" is being used broadly to include progressives, but the problem is notable. Easily tested here on ehmac, for those interested in experiments.


I agree. And, done & done. Behold the GHG thread, the Alternative Energy thread, the Gun Control thread, all the Political threads, among others.


----------



## FeXL

Montana bar won't serve gays & transgenders.



> The sergeant who was turned away from the shop a few weeks ago said he was surprised by employees refusing to serve him, but walked out without any incident...


----------



## FeXL

The Strange Feminist Silence on Islam



> Around the same time, I came across a picture of a group of Middle Eastern migrants – about six men, and two women – walking along a road somewhere in northern Europe. Snow dotted the scene here and there. All the men had jackets on and were wearing shoes. The women were not. What’s more, they were each carrying a couple of young children in their arms and on their backs. The men were not.
> 
> Why on earth would a migrating male stoop so low as to lend a helping hand to a female? The picture conveyed, in much less than a thousand words, the unquestioned inferiority of women in the Islamic worldview. *You would at least think that more vicious manifestations of this mentality would trigger serious opprobrium among feminists. But the silence of today’s soi-disant feminists is deafening when it comes to the systematic Islamic mistreatment of women.*


Yeah, my bold.

Questions, questions, questions...

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Woke Conservatives And The Awesome Power Of Not Caring



> Have you noticed that if you fail to do, think, and vote exactly the way that the [Progs] and their Fredocon minions demand, you’re a racist, sexist, homophobic, child molesting, greedy, NRA terrorist determined to murder kids? Yeah, you probably have. And you’ve probably also realized that if you do everything that the [Progs] and their Never Trump minions demand, you’re _still_ a racist, sexist, homophobic, child molesting, greedy, NRA terrorist determined to murder kids.


Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Just...schtupid.

No, it’s not you, Peter Pan. It’s the law that prevents you from growing up. 



> Many progressives want to lower the voting age to 16, yet they want to raise the age to buy a long gun to 21, all while Obamacare lets them stay on mommy’s health care plan until they’re 26.
> 
> So just when does someone become an adult anymore?
> 
> Is it any wonder young people today seem to have problems launching into adulthood? We keep moving the starting line. We’ve created a system of pseudo-adulthood by phases. We’ll tell someone they are an adult but withhold the responsibilities of adulthood until they are 26 years old.
> 
> I guess we should call that child abuse.
> 
> A 13-year-old can obtain birth control or an abortion without parental consent, but she can’t bring an aspirin to school.
> 
> With parental permission, a 16-year-old can drive a car in Colorado, but they can’t buy a rifle. By the way, there were 374 murders nationwide by rifle in 2016, yet 37,461 automobile deaths.
> 
> An 18-year-old can vote. She can get married, sign contracts like a lease, buy a car, buy a house, start a business, get a passport, file for divorce, enlist in the military and risk being killed in uniform on foreign soil. If she commits a crime, she’ll be tried as an adult. She can buy a cigarette, but she can’t buy a beer. She can’t order a Champagne at her own wedding. Let’s toast the happy couple.
> 
> She and her 18-year-old hubby can raise their baby in their happy home, but they can’t purchase a handgun to protect their family until they turn 21. Even if they are members of the military, trained on weapons including fully automatic guns, they can’t get a concealed carry permit for the handgun they can’t buy. For some reason their baby’s right to be protected isn’t as important as one whose parents are 21.


And, once more, some Progs think that a 15 year old who kills someone in a theatre of war is a "child soldier" and shouldn't be prosecuted as an adult for his crime, yet, _*yet*_, the next year he is magically transformed & suddenly mature enough to vote. 

For the Progs, one assumes... XX)


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, lefty lawmakers...

DC Lawmaker Blames Winter Storms On Jewish Bankers Who Control The Weather



> A Washington, D.C. Democratic lawmaker is apologizing after posting a video in which he blamed late-winter snow on Jewish bankers.
> 
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” Trayon White Sr., who sits on the city council, said in the video. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left doesn't even want children to go to the gun range with their parents on their own free time, let alone allow you to own your own firearms. I jes' luvs it when the bastards' true colours show...

Going to the Gun Range With Family Got These Students Suspended From School



> A pair of students in New Jersey were reportedly suspended, one for an entire school week, after officials saw they went to the gun range with family and posted a photo of the outing on social media.


----------



## FeXL

Knocks it out of the park.

The Confederate Mind



> Progressives, in fact, seem to like the protocols of the old Confederacy in lots of ways. Southern antebellum chauvinists once claimed that the culture south of the Mason-Dixon line was innately superior to the grubby, industrial wasteland of the north. A two-class system of masters and slaves allowed an elite the leisure and capital to pursue culture without the rat-race competition of a striving middle class. So blinkered was southern arrogance that its pre-war youth insisted that southern manhood, with its innate moral superiority, could defeat a much larger, richer, and more industrial North — a myth dispelled early on at Shiloh.
> 
> Now the new cultural divide is not North vs. South, but the blue-state coasts versus the red-state interior. The map has changed, but the new mindset of the chauvinist, mutatis mutandis, is eerily the same. In blue-state doctrine, a sinking middle class in the interior deserves to fail. But an upscale hip and cool professional elite is properly thriving on the East and West Coasts as never before — itself often supported by legions of poorly paid and mostly minority gardeners, housekeepers, and nannies who free up their supposed betters to pursue higher things without tending to the drudgery of diapers, cooking, and mowing.


Longish read.


----------



## FeXL

'Racist to its core': Outrage as nurses are subject to a new code where they must announce their 'white privilege' before treating Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander patients



> Australian nurses and midwives are being forced to announce their 'white privilege' before treating Indigenous and Torres Strait Islander patients - a move which has been slammed as 'racist to its core'.
> 
> The term 'white privilege' defines the unearned social and cultural advantages awarded to people with white skin which are not enjoyed by people of colour or non-white backgrounds.
> 
> The Nursing and Midwifery Board believes the cultural safety of Indigenous or Torres Strait Islander patients is just as important as their clinical safety.


If I was a caregiver down under I'm afraid that said Indigenous and Torres Strait Islander patients would be waiting a long damn time for treatment 'cause there's no way in hell...


----------



## FeXL

Fine. Then first person shooter games promote gun violence on the left...

The Guardian Claims Sci-Fi Video Games, FarmVille Promote Racism and Right-Wing Ideology



> The Guardian claimed video games create racism and promote right-wing ideology in an article published Monday, citing the “expulsion of aliens” in sci-fi games and “border control” in Plants vs Zombies.
> 
> “Gaming cultures are connected to violence – but should be considered in terms of the rise of far right political discourse and the prominence of ‘alt-right’ misogyny and racism,” wrote author Alfie Brown in his article for the Guardian. “The white male supremacy in gaming has been discussed in the context of the harassment campaign Gamergate and via the link between Trump and gamer message board threads on the 4chan website. Yet it’s not simply that many gamers are right wing, or that the right recruits gamers, but that the logic and pleasure of gaming itself has served and continues to serve the political right.”


Loving the comments included in the article.


----------



## FeXL

‘Gender identity’ teacher tells traumatized 12-year-old she’s really a boy 



> A Washington state school district has paused a sex education course after an instructor told a 12-year-old girl her enjoyment of fishing and basketball meant she was transgendered.
> 
> Seattle Fox affiliate Q13 reports that Jason Peterson, single father of five in the Sequim School District, says his daughter came home crying after a November class where she was told the sports she liked “were boy things,” which meant that “she was a boy inside and that she was gay.”
> 
> She “was very confused by it,” Peterson told NBC King 5. “She likes playing basketball, she likes going fishing with dad, she likes skateboarding, and she likes being a girl.”
> 
> He also highlighted an apparent double-standard in that, while LGBT education is commonly sold as promoting tolerance, the teacher was the one “discriminating” against his daughter’s “identity.”


So, let's follow this to its ultimate conclusion:

Therefore, _all born females_ who play(ed) basketball &/or fish(ed) are transgendered. My lovely bride will be amazed at this revelation. As will some of our children. Mom'll be heartbroken that she & my 3 sisters having been living a false life up to this point. My mother in law will be rolling over in her grave knowing that the fishing expeditions she enjoyed with her husband for decades means she should have had a penis all these years.

Unfukcing-believable...

And people on these boards wonder why I question the sanity of, laugh at, mock, jeer, shake my head at & make fun of Progs? Is any further evidence required?

Lard tunderin' jaysus... XX)


----------



## FeXL

Not only completely unsurprising, but entirely predictable.

“ACLU Effect” — Profs find reduction in Chicago Stop and Frisk led to hundreds of additional killings



> Stop and Frisk policies are controversial because of claims of racial bias in implementation.
> 
> In August 2015, the ACLU and the Chicago police department reached a consent agreement to scale back stop and frisk. The ACLU-Illinois website describes the accomplishment:
> 
> _In August of 2015, shortly after the ACLU released a groundbreaking report, the ACLU of Illinois and the Chicago Police Department (CPD) reached a landmark agreement to reform the practice of investigatory street stops known as “stop and frisks.” The City agreed to take steps to ensure that CPD policies and practices comply with the Fourth Amendment, which protects against unreasonable searches and seizures, and the Illinois Civil Rights Act, which requires that government policies do not have a racially disparate impact._​
> The result was a dramatic decline in stops, as this February 1, 2016 local ABC News story reported, CPD “stop and frisks” down 80 percent in 2016:
> 
> _As shootings and murders spike one major component of Chicago police crime fighting is way down. The number of street stops by officers has plunged 80 percent this year._​


The result?



> _The analysis is relatively straightforward. It is well known that homicides increased dramatically in Chicago in 2016. In 2015, 480 Chicago residents were killed. *The next year, 754 were killed—274 more homicide victims, tragically producing an extraordinary 58% increase in a single year*…._​


Yeah, my bold.

So, if gun control was truly about savings lives, as the compassionate, intellectual left proclaims, once again, where's the hue, the cry, the outrage?


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

High School Breaks New Ground With Introduction of ‘Africentric’ Math Class



> In the latest horrific example of how bleeding heart liberals and especially the cultural Marxist eggheads who are in charge of preparing kids for life in a competitive society are living on another planet, a high school has rolled out what it calls “Africentric” math.
> 
> The idea is to make mathematics more black friendly in order to attract students of color to complex professions in science, technology and medicine and as is typical with the social engineers, it is always preferable to just dumb things down rather than focus on the students who excel which would, of course, be discriminatory and unfair.
> 
> The one positive aspect of this huge innovation in learning is that it is fortunately not being implemented in the United States but rather in metrosexual moonbat Justin Trudeau’s socialist paradise of Canada.


Sure, they may find the “Africentric” math courses in high school works for them. Wonder what happens when they hit the real world & suddenly their college of choice first year engineering program fails their sorry butts because they never had the proper prerequisites taught to them back in high school. Precisely what lesson is being exhibited here?

More:



> Maybe it’s just my white privilege speaking but isn’t this insulting to the black children who work their asses off in school so that one day they can become valued professionals in advanced fields?
> 
> If I’m not mistaken there are plenty of black doctors, scientists, technical wizards, attorneys and successful entrepreneurs and they all have one thing in common besides their skin color – they devoted themselves to their studies.
> 
> This also serves as a fantastic example of the socialism that is now being embraced by the young in that rather than rewarding those who are intellectually superior, they are punished by being dragged down into the larger group which naturally resents them anyway.


Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

NFL owners’ social justice cash may defuse anthem protests, may not satisfy fans



> After two years of kneeling players and plummeting ratings, NFL owners are expected next week to put the finishing touches on an $89 million social justice package intended to defuse the sideline protest problem that began with Colin Kaepernick in 2016 and put the focus back on what happens on the field.
> 
> But while some activist players have indicated that it’s time to move on — unsigned safety Eric Reid, for one, said Thursday that his anthem-kneeling days are over — others have said no deal. *The package’s $25 million for former Obama administration figure Van Jones and his left-wing Dream Corps isn’t likely to sit well with conservatives already fed up with the league’s politics.*


Related:

NFL owners finalize $90M social-justice deal without resolving anthem protests



> *The decision to avoid an anthem vote at the March 25-28 annual league meeting in Orlando came with the owners split on how to handle the divisive two-year-old sideline protests, which have been blamed in large part for the NFL’s 9.7 percent ratings decline in the 2017 regular season.*


All bold mine.

_Still_ haven't learned their lesson. Guess it's going to take another 10% ratings decline.


----------



## FeXL

Aaaaaaand, from the perpetually offended...

'Why TF are they white AF': The Brooklyn Museum sparks outrage by hiring a white curator for its African art exhibit



> A New York City museum has sparked resentment after hiring a white woman to curate its African art collection.
> 
> The Brooklyn Museum announced on Monday it has appointed Kristen Windmuller-Luna as a curator of its African art collection.
> 
> And though she is a qualified candidate, with a PhD in African art history from Princeton University and as a prior educator for the Metropolitan Museum of Art, the choice has left many on social media wondering why the museum did not hire an equally qualified person of color.
> 
> *'People from the African Diaspora are frustrated w/ white people being the gatekeepers of our narrative,' Twitter user Kimberly Seldon wrote.*


M'bold.

Gatekeepers? Narrative??


----------



## FeXL

Who would have guessed?

Man Exposes Himself to a Child in Chicago Target Store Women’s Bathroom



> A woman and her daughter reported that the man walked in on them in the women’s bathroom of the Target store at 1154 S. Clark just after 4 PM on March 25. He told them he had to use the restroom, the woman said, but instead, he pushed his way into the stall her daughter was using and pulled down his pants in front of the child. He then fled, the mother told police.
> 
> “It’s very sad. Children are innocent,” Target shopper Stanley Hughley told the media. “However old the pedophile was, it’s wrong. It’s pure evil no matter how you look at it.”


My only question is, how many others incidents just like this are going under- or non-reported?


----------



## FeXL

Row over female-only compartments being used by transgender people on Caledonian sleeper service pits Churchill's grandson against Mumsnet



> A furious row over the right of men who identify as women to use female-only train compartments has pitted Sir Winston Churchill’s grandson against the might of Mumsnet.
> 
> The dispute erupted after the operator of the Caledonian Sleeper, which runs overnight between London and Scotland, said that passengers who were born male but ‘self-identify’ as female could sleep in cabins reserved for women.
> 
> The move caused uproar on the Mumsnet internet forum, where users complained that their safety could be endangered.


Actions—>Consequences...


----------



## FeXL

h/t David Thompson

Reject the Diversity Mandate



> What’s fantastic about the Zinke story, which appears to be gaining momentum, is that the Interior Secretary is being condemned for allegedly saying that he discounts racial categories in hiring, and prefers “having the right person for the right job.” *This position, uncontroversial for decades, was the essence of Martin Luther King’s vision of a colorblind, merit-based society.* Treating people the same way regardless of their race or sex used to be considered the definition of fairness; now it is understood to be vicious and intolerable.


M'bold.

Huh. Curious, that. The iron...


----------



## FeXL

h/t David Thompson

Fahrenheit 451 updated



> Wax and Alexander were roundly condemned by their university colleagues. Thirty-three of Wax’s fellow law professors at Penn signed an “Open Letter” condemning her op-ed. “We categorically reject Wax’s claims,” they thundered.
> 
> What they found especially egregious was Wax and Alexander’s observation that “All cultures are not equal.” That hissing noise you hear is the sharp intake of breath at the utterance of such a sentiment. The tort was compounded by Wax’s later statements in an interview that “Everyone wants to go to countries ruled by white Europeans” because “Anglo-Protestant cultural norms are superior.”
> 
> ...
> 
> As William Henry argued back in the 1990s… “Every corner of the human race may have something to contribute. That does not mean that all contributions are equal… It is scarcely the same thing to put a man on the moon as to put a bone in your nose.” True, too true. But in a pusillanimous society terrified by its own shadow, it is one thing to know the truth, quite another to utter it in public.


Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

'HYPOCRITE!' Mark Zuckerberg slammed by photojournalist who was escorted to Facebook HQ and berated for breaching the CEO's privacy after taking pictures of him cleaning up his dog's poop on a public street



> A photographer has accused Mark Zuckerberg of 'extraordinary hypocrisy' after he was escorted to Facebook headquarters by security guards and accused of breaching the tech giant's privacy for taking pictures of him cleaning up dog mess on a public street.
> 
> Award-winning photo-journalist Nick Stern said he was stunned when he was approached by a security guard in a golf buggy as he sat in his car on a public road - and was made to drive to Facebook headquarters in Palo Alto, California.
> 
> The 50-year-old, who lives in Los Angeles, said he had traveled to Palo Alto in April, 2011 to profile Zuckerberg when he first became a public figure.
> 
> He had taken a few photos of the Facebook chief executive walking in public with his dog and girlfriend Priscilla Chan - some of which were published on DailyMail.com.


Being hypocritical has never bothered the Progs...


----------



## FeXL

Merely more Prog hypocrisy...

Left Finds Underage Sex Horrible For Christians, Beautiful For Gay People



> So why would a 17-year-old be considered a “child bride” in one scenario and a fully consenting, sexually adventurous adult in another? Why is it acknowledged that entering into adult relationships can be highly dangerous, coercive, and emotionally destructive for minors, but only when the nature of the relationship is heterosexual?


Questions, questions, questions..

Hey, wait a minute! The Progs tell me that 16 year olds are old enough to vote. Why are they suddenly concerned about 17 years olds as child brides?


----------



## FeXL

Do it. And, when the feces hits the oscillating air device, the students can deal with the consequences themselves...

Black Students Occupy Building, Demand Campus Police Disarm



> Howard University students entered their fourth day of a protest Monday in which they occupied an administrative building and demanded campus police disarm.
> 
> The Washington, D.C., students initiated the protest March 29 after the school fired employee Tyrone Hankerson, Jr., who allegedly stole $429,000 in financial aid money. But not all of the demands directly align with resource allocation transparency.
> 
> “We demand the immediate disarming of campus police officers and the formation of a Police Oversight Committee controlled by students, faculty, staff, and off-campus community representatives,” The Concerned Students of HU Resist wrote in a letter that has been shared over 2,500 times on Twitter.


----------



## FeXL

I want to shake this mother's hand.

Mom Forces ‘Entitled’ Son to Shop at Goodwill to Teach Him Humility



> Cierra Brittany Forney, fed up with her son’s “entitled” attitude, decided to serve him a slice of humble pie by making him shop at the Goodwill store he mocked his classmates for shopping at—and posted about the experience on Facebook.
> 
> “I don’t tolerate that,” Forney wrote. “Today, he took his own ($20) to the goodwill to buy clothes to wear the entire week to school. Whatever he found is what he would have to wear. He isn’t happy and shed a few tears but I firmly believe in 15 years he will look back and laugh at the day his Mom made him shop at goodwill.”
> 
> The mother-of-three told Today Style that even though she publicly shared the photo of her son shopping at the thrifty clothing store, her intent was not to humiliate him. Instead, she wanted her son to learn that it is not okay to bully others and that how much money you have does not define you.


Spoiled little brat.


----------



## FeXL

Just one more reason why I don't use MW online.

MERRIAM-WEBSTER ONLINE DICTIONARY Changes Definition of ‘Assault Rifle’



> One of the telltale signs you’re living in a progressive nightmare is when leftists have infiltrated every single facet of society and begin implementing fundamental changes to the language to reflect their own personally held values.
> 
> A good case in point is how Merriam-Webster’s online dictionary has now joined the front lines of the left-wing attack on the Second Amendment by changing up the definition of “assault rifle” in the wake of the Parkland shooting.


----------



## FeXL

A Third Of Millennials Aren’t Sure The Earth Is Round, Survey Finds



> A new survey has found that a third of young millennials in the U.S. aren’t convinced the Earth is actually round. The national poll reveals that 18 to 24-year-olds are the largest group in the country who refuse to accept the scientific facts of the world’s shape.
> 
> YouGov, a British market research firm, polled 8,215 adults in the United States to find out if they ever believed in the “flat Earth” movement. Only 66 percent of young millennials answered that they “always believe the world is round.” Science teachers across the U.S. will be shaking their heads after learning that nine percent of young adults answered that they have “always believed” the planet was flat.


Oh, but they're ready to vote at 16!!!


----------



## FeXL

Good. The quicker this comes to a head, the better.

CHEATING BY TRANS: Here's How Many Dudes Are On The Iranian Women's Soccer Team



> The Iranian "women's" soccer team has found a loophole. Instead of comprising a team of actual women, they have added on eight full grown men who they claim are transgender and awaiting sex changes.


Controversial transgender weightlifter Laurel Hubbard withdraws from the Commonwealth Games with a gruesome elbow injury



> Controversial transgender weightlifter Laurel Hubbard has withdrawn from the Commonwealth Games with a gruesome elbow injury.
> 
> The New Zealand athlete was injured while competing in the women's 90kg-plus category at the Carrara Sports Arena on the Gold Coast on Monday afternoon.
> 
> She had been favourite to win gold, but hurt her elbow during her third and final snatch, while taking the lead with a 120kg lift, made during her first attempt.


Super news. Boston Marathon to allow men to compete against women



> That whole “gender fluidity” discussion has taken root in the professional running world, specifically the Boston Marathon and several other big races. Bowing to demands from transgender rights activists, ABC News reports that runners who “identify” as the opposite of their actual gender will be allowed to compete in the division of their choice. That means that men describing themselves as women will be able to compete against the actual women running in the races.


Sooner or later, females who have been busting butt all their young lives to be competitive against other genetic females are going to scream blue murder. I eagerly await the day when the left begins to eat their own. Again...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's that Progressive bastion of contemporary socialism, Venezuelahhh, doing?

800 Venezuelans flee to Brazil daily to escape insecurity, hunger: UNHCR



> More than 800 Venezuelans stream into northern Brazil each day, the United Nations said on Friday, citing Brazilian government statistics on people fleeing the worsening crisis in the economically crippled nation.
> 
> More than 52,000 Venezuelans have arrived in Brazil since the start of 2017, including an estimated 40,000 living in Boa Vista, capital of Roraima state, it said.
> 
> About 25,000 of the migrants are asylum seekers while 10,000 have obtained temporary resident visas and the rest are seeking to regularize their status, the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) said.


----------



## Macfury

Notley is doing it smarter!



FeXL said:


> Hey, how's that Progressive bastion of contemporary socialism, Venezuelahhh, doing?
> 
> 800 Venezuelans flee to Brazil daily to escape insecurity, hunger: UNHCR


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Notley is doing it smarter!


Yep. Can hardly wait for her to spend 50 kajillion taxpayer dollars on KM, sell shares back to us for 10 cents on the dollar & then have the whole things go tits up 'cause BC called her bluff...

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Woman calls cops on man playing with his kids at park because she was afraid of his pro-gun shirt



> On Saturday, Blue Lives Matter reported that the man’s shirt was not only upsetting the woman, but reportedly others in the vicinity as well.
> 
> Troy Johnston was visiting a Benbrook, Texas, playground with his two daughters to play in late March.
> 
> Johnston, who was legally and openly carrying his firearm on a hip holster wore the above shirt to the father-daughter outing.
> 
> “I figured I might get some comments or looks,” Johnston told Blue Lives Matter. “[But] I was legally exercising my First and Second Amendment rights.”
> 
> A short while after Johnston and his daughters arrived, a man, along with his family reportedly, approached Johnston about his T-shirt.
> 
> The man reportedly told Johnston that, between his open carry and his T-shirt, a nearby woman was “fuming.”


Let the bitch fume...


----------



## FeXL

Well, if he gets hungry, I guess he can always put some ketchup on it & eat it...

Colin Kaepernick receives a humanitarian prize — but no NFL job offers



> He can’t get an NFL team to hire him, but former 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick — whose “take a knee” protest against racism sparked a nationwide movement — was awarded another major human rights prize Saturday, this time from Amnesty International.


----------



## FeXL

This shining example of Progressivism has been in the news for about a week now. This is her latest rant...

https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/04/21/fresno-professor-calls-farmers-f-ing-stupid-trump-supporters-praises-terrorists-in-vulgar-f-bomb-rant-626524



> The scandal surrounding Fresno State professor Randa Jarrar grew even worse this week after video footage emerged of her criticizing the farmers who produce our food but praising the left-wing terrorists who hijacked planes in the 1960s and 1970s.
> 
> “[A] lot of the farmers now are Trump supporters and just f—ing stupid,” she says in one clip.
> 
> “I’m tired of being the bigger person. I’m tired of the left being f–king stupid and being like ‘we have to be gentle.’ No, don’t be f–king gentle,” she says in another clip.
> 
> “You look at resistance fighters in the 60s and 70s. They didn’t kill anyone, but they scared the s–t out of people. They would hijack a plane and be like, ‘We aren’t going to hurt anyone on this plane, but we are going to f–king hijack this plane.'”


Oh, did I mention she claims to be Muslim? I wonder how long she thinks she'd last spouting off like that in a predominantly Islamic country?


----------



## FeXL

ROTFLMFAO...

Not a joke: Fortune names David Hogg and cohorts the world’s greatest leaders of 2018



> It has a whiff of classic fake news: David Hogg and all his foul-mouthed little high school buddies who made headlines and raked cash from their calls for gun control in the wake of the Parkland shooting have been elevated to the number-one spot in Fortune magazine’s annual list of the World’s 50 Greatest Leaders.


More:



> Seriously? Of all the world leaders on the global stage, they went for one famous for his petulance, immaturity, and string of losing causes? Hogg and his buddies certainly knew how to make headlines for their gun control cause in the wake of the Parkland shooting, but cripes, this is a guy whose brand of "leadership" is to refuse to accept a gracious apology from radio host Laura Ingraham and instead called for a nationwide boycott of her show over his...hurt feelings about not being able to get into a good college.


Still eating Tide pods & snortin' condoms. But, old enough to vote & become a famous Prog "leader"...

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## FeXL

"Do as we say, not as we do..."

‘Smallville’ actress Allison Mack pleads not guilty to sex trafficking



> It was a villainous scheme too twisted for any superhero show.
> 
> “Smallville” actress Allison Mack was arrested Friday for her role in sick upstate sex cult Nxivm, where prosecutors allege she recruited “slaves” to sleep with the group’s leader — and held them down as they were “branded” with his initials.
> 
> A gaunt, disheveled Mack, 35, appeared in Brooklyn federal court Friday and pleaded not guilty to charges of sex trafficking and forced labor — a month after leader Keith Raniere was collared on the same charges.
> 
> Mack was Raniere’s direct “slave” and previously had a sexual relationship with him — but also acted as a “master” to other slaves, who were starved and branded like cattle.


Curious, a two day old story & not a peep anywhere from the usual suspects. Can you imagine the hue & cry from the left if this had been a conservative actor, say, James Woods or somebody like him?

Prog hypocrisy: a feature, not a bug...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Who would have guessed?
> 
> Man Exposes Himself to a Child in Chicago Target Store Women’s Bathroom
> 
> My only question is, how many others incidents just like this are going under- or non-reported?


What does this have to do with anything at all? The guy wasn't identified as a "Prog", nor an immigrant, nor a muslim, nor any of the other categories of human being that you frequently hate on in this forum.

What he was, apparently, was drunk and in need of a place to relieve himself. 

Why did Breitbart choose not to identify the perpetrator's condition in the headline? What does this have to do at all with the issue of bathroom access for transgender persons? Your (not so hidden) prejudices are showing...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Curious, a two day old story & not a peep anywhere from the usual suspects. Can you imagine the hue & cry from the left if this had been a conservative actor, say, James Woods or somebody like him?


How do you know that Mack is not a conservative? I performed a quick search, but see nothing that identifies her political leanings (even with boolean excludes, the vast majority of returned hits have to do with the sex cult story).


----------



## Macfury

It has to do with Target's "prog" bathroom policies. Not to say the creep might not otherwise have barged in--but nobody would be allowed to stop him at the door either.



CubaMark said:


> What does this have to do with anything at all? The guy wasn't identified as a "Prog", nor an immigrant, nor a muslim, nor any of the other categories of human being that you frequently hate on in this forum.
> 
> What he was, apparently, was drunk and in need of a place to relieve himself.
> 
> Why did Breitbart choose not to identify the perpetrator's condition in the headline? What does this have to do at all with the issue of bathroom access for transgender persons? Your (not so hidden) prejudices are showing...


----------



## FeXL

What MF said.



CubaMark said:


> What does this have to do with anything at all?


I've mentioned on these boards that I don't hate anybody. I dislike some people, some more than others, for various reasons. But hate? Hate is such a _hateful_ emotion. Nope. I don't have the time nor the energy to hate someone...



CubaMark said:


> ...that you frequently hate on in this forum.


----------



## FeXL

Ummm...'cause 90%+ of Hollyweird is left? In addition, 'cause every sexual assault by a star that's come up in the news in the last year, save one that I know of, has been committed by a lefty?

Tell ya what, CM, you find a scintilla of evidence that she's not politically left, I'll edit my post to acknowledge it.



CubaMark said:


> How do you know that Mack is not a conservative?


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things doing in that other South American Prog experiment in 21st century socialism, Nicaraguaaaaaahhhhh?

Dozens of businesses looted amid deadly Nicaragua protests



> Dozens of shops in the Nicaraguan capital of Managua have been looted as protests and disturbances sparked by government social security reforms continued into Sunday. Human rights groups say at least 26 people have been killed in several days of clashes.
> 
> Images broadcast by local news media showed looted shops in the sprawling Oriental Market district and at least one Walmart.
> 
> Police apparently did not intervene, in contrast to what had been a heavy-handed response to the demonstrations, in which dozens have been injured or arrested.


----------



## FeXL

Not surprised.

Finland ends its experiment with “Universal Basic Income”



> It appears that changes in Finland’s welfare rules will mandate training and actual work to those expecting support and receiving benefits.
> 
> _[The Finnish Social Security Agency} has also introduced legislation making some benefits for unemployed people contingent on taking training or working at least 18 hours in three months. “The government is making changes taking the system away from basic income,” Kela’s Miska Simanainen told the Swedish newspaper Svenska Dagbladet.
> 
> The scheme – aimed primarily at seeing whether a guaranteed income might incentivise people to take up paid work by smoothing out gaps in the welfare system – is strictly speaking not a universal basic income (UBI) trial, because the payments are made to a restricted group and are not enough to live on._​


Racists! Workfare! Think of the childreeeeeeeennnnnn!!! <snort>

Yep. A whole 18 hours in 3 months. Wait for the backlash.


----------



## FeXL

Can't have the poor snowflakes wandering outside of cell phone coverage.

Penn State's 98-Year-Old Outing Club Is No Longer Allowed to Go Outside



> The student "Outing Club," which has gone backpacking, kayaking, and hiking in state parks over the course of its 98-year-existence, will no longer be allowed to host outdoor events after administrators conducted a risk assessment, according to _The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, speaking of eddication, how's school in...Venezuelaaaahhhh?

Venezuelan schools emptying as Chavez legacy under threat



> Nearly 3 million children are missing some or all classes in Venezuela, according to a study by universities, in a depressing knock-on from a deepening economic crisis that could cause long-lasting damage to the South American country.
> 
> Venezuela has about 8 million school children in total, and free education was a cornerstone of ex-President Hugo Chavez’s 1999-2013 socialist rule of the OPEC nation.
> 
> Now, along with hospitals and other flagship welfare projects, the education sector is in crisis, heaping pain on Venezuelans and eroding Chavez’s legacy as his successor Nicolas Maduro seeks re-election in a May 20 presidential vote.


A vote? There's going to be a vote? Oh, I can hardly wait...

More:



> In Socopo, in the agricultural savannah state of Barinas that was once home to Chavez, half of the 20 public schools, including Orlando Garcia, closed completely in February, mid-term.
> 
> They have since reopened, but, along with the rest of Barinas’ approximately 1,600 public schools, they are operating just three days a week.
> 
> ...
> 
> “We’re going to end up with a nation of illiterates.”


Illiteracy you can fix. Socialism you can't...


----------



## FeXL

But, hey, with free healthcare <snort>, why worry?

Venezuela malaria cases jump by 69 percent



> Health experts have warned that malaria cases in Venezuela jumped by an estimated 69 percent last year, expressing concern over the spread of the disease in the crisis-hit country and other parts of Latin America.


----------



## Macfury

Time to redistribute abject misery to make things more egalitarian.



FeXL said:


> But, hey, with free healthcare <snort>, why worry?
> 
> Venezuela malaria cases jump by 69 percent


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Time to redistribute abject misery to make things more egalitarian.


Wait. Wasn't that what Churchill said?



> “Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery.”​


Nails it...


----------



## FeXL

NYPD sergeant blames beatdown on Starbucks feeding homeless



> An NYPD sergeant urged a Midtown Starbucks to stop giving free food to the homeless after dozens of disturbance calls at the location.
> 
> But the coffeehouse, not far from the Port Authority Bus Terminal, ignored the warning and that same cop wound up being assaulted by a vagrant — who was angry over the quality of his free croissant, the officer charges in a lawsuit.
> 
> “I warned that someone would end up getting hurt — it was an unsafe environment. It turned out to be me,” Sgt. Timothy Wall told The Post.


Damn those crappy croissants...


----------



## FeXL

‘But, bake the cake!’ Fireworks after court rules it’s legal for bar to boot Trump supporting patron



> Turns out, a margarita weighs less on the scales of justice than a cake, figuratively speaking.
> 
> A Manhattan judge ruled on Wednesday it’s not against the law for an establishment such as a bar to throw out a Trump supporter.
> 
> Unless the Trump supporter orders a cake — no, no, no, we jest!


More:



> _*Opening Pandora’s box, Manhattan Supreme Court Justice David Cohen ruled this week that the law does not protect against political discrimination, according to the New York Post.*_


Emphasis mine.

Alrighty, then...


----------



## FeXL

They can have 'em.

Israeli 3D-printed veggie burgers coming to a restaurant near you



> Chef-It, an Israeli food-tech company, has its eyes on a juicy prize: Taking a chunk of the massive fast-food industry by creating a 3-D printer that can quickly “print” and simultaneously grill a meatless hamburger, as reported in Calcalist Tuesday.
> 
> The ingredients in the burger are raw materials made of cellulose, plant-based proteins, fats and flavorings stuffed into a capsule. At the touch of a button, the machine would print out the rare, medium or well done meal while cooking it using infrared light.


----------



## FeXL

How to Lose Millions of Customers Overnight



> _In a move destined to create a chasm between gun owners and high-priced hipster gear, Yeti has decided to stop selling merchandise to the National Rifle Association Institute for Legislative Action (NRA-ILA), according to a statement posted on the NRA-ILA website Friday._​


Good, good, good! One more supplier off the vendor list.


----------



## FeXL

Ah. The poor little snowflakes...

‘Cry Closet’ arrives at University of Utah for finals week



> In the middle of a walkway at Marriott, graduating College of Fine Arts senior Nemo Miller built a space just for that—The Cry Closet.
> 
> The makeshift room features a narrow door, and inside, dark fabric lining and a plush floor filled with stuffed animals.
> 
> A timer hangs on the inside of the door, and two dome lights provide a low, ambient light.
> 
> On the outside of the door, a framed page reads: "A Safe Place for Stressed Out Students."
> 
> "This space is meant to provide a place for students studying for finals to take a short 10 minute break," the note states.


Related:

Safe Spaces Full? Go To The ‘Cry Closet’ Instead



> The University of Utah installed a “cry closet” in the library to help students cope with the stress of final exams. *Remember, most of the students old enough to use the cry closet, are old enough to vote.*


Bold mine.

Trust me, they're not responsible enough to vote. But Progs would have you believe that Tide pod eating, condom snorting, 16 year olds are!


----------



## FeXL

Further on manufacturing blame.

Black Man Confesses To Vandalism At Jewish Cemetery That Was Blamed On Trump Supporters



> Last year the desecration of graves and vandalism at a St. Louis area Jewish cemetery was exploited by leftist groups and the media as another concrete example of how the election of President Trump had led to an increase in anti-Semitic hate crimes.
> 
> As has always been the case, the social media mob and the mainstream media rush to judgment to blame Trump supporters who have been demonized halfway to death for their unforgivable sin of voting for who the hell that they chose to in a country that pays so much lip service to “democracy” and once again, those who exploited this heinous act of vandalism were wrong, dead wrong.


----------



## FeXL

'Oh! Susanna' songwriter's statue removed from Pittsburgh park after criticism



> A 118-year-old statue of the "Oh! Susanna" songwriter was removed from a Pittsburgh park Thursday after criticism that the work is demeaning because it includes a slave sitting at his feet, plucking a banjo.


----------



## FeXL

Thank you, no.

The new food: meet the startups racing to reinvent the meal 



> “If you make food that tastes really good, you win,” says Josh Tetrick, with a smile. And winning is crucial, he says, with his company Just in the vanguard of a new sector with an ambitious mission: to use cutting-edge technologies to create food that will take down the meat and dairy industries.
> 
> The scope is huge: growing meat in labs, producing creamy scrambled “eggs” from mung beans, or making fish that has never swum in water, or cow’s milk brewed from yeast. The drive is to lessen the colossal environmental damage wrought by industrial farming, from its vast carbon emissions to water pollution and disease.


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Vegan man ridiculed online after publicly shaming woman for buying child ice cream



> A vegan man tried to shame a vegan woman online for buying a child a dairy ice cream cone, only to have it backfire.
> 
> Popular UK-based vegan blogger itsallzara tweeted that she bought an ice cream for a little girl who was crying because she did not have enough money to buy one herself.


----------



## FeXL

“MY CULTURE IS NOT YOUR GODDAMN PROM DRESS:” White girl in Chinese prom dress triggers SJW Twitter.



> And now you too, girls in Asian-style dresses, as well as teenage boys with geeky but harmless superhero T-shirts and the prom dates who love them. As Fred Siegel wrote in 2014 history of the American left, The Revolt Against the Masses, “The best short credo of liberalism came from the pen of the once canonical left-wing literary historian Vernon Parrington in the late 1920s. ‘Rid society of the dictatorship of the middle class.’”


----------



## Macfury

Most of this stuff is nowhere near the quality of real meat, dairy and eggs. I look forward to cloned steaks made of real meat so that ultimately we can do this without having to off any animals. In the meantime...




FeXL said:


> Thank you, no.
> 
> The new food: meet the startups racing to reinvent the meal


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Most of this stuff is nowhere near the quality of real meat, dairy and eggs. I look forward to cloned steaks made of real meat so that ultimately we can do this without having to off any animals. In the meantime...


I'm OK with getting meat fresh off the hoof.


----------



## FeXL

University of Texas to Treat Masculinity as a 'Mental Health' Issue



> The Counseling and Mental Health Center at the University of Texas at Austin recently launched a new program to help male students “take control over their gender identity and develop a healthy sense of masculinity.”
> 
> Treating masculinity as if it were a mental health crisis, “MasculinUT” is organized by the school’s counseling staff and most recently organized a poster series encouraging students to develop a “healthy model of masculinity.”
> 
> The program is predicated on a critique of so-called “restrictive masculinity.” Men, the program argues, suffer when they are told to “act like a man” or when they are encouraged to fulfill traditional gender roles, such as being “successful” or “the breadwinner.”


'Cause the _real_ problem here certainly isn't the SJW Progs' cranio-rectal inversion...

More:



> There is no evidence that masculinity itself contributes to violence. Universities that run similar programs, such as UNC-Chapel Hill and Northwestern, *have admitted that their programming isn’t supported by any evidence.*


Shocka...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I'm OK with getting meat fresh off the hoof.


I'm OK with it--but if I could get exactly the same product sans death, I would prefer it.


----------



## FeXL

Duke "Student" Activists Hijack Alumni Event; Are Shocked to Find the People Whose Event They Hijacked Criticizing and Jeering Them; Whine That the People Who's Event They Hijacked Should Have Made Them Feel Safe



> Oh, and also: They are saying they shouldn't be punished, because that would hurt them mentally.
> 
> Some of them claim to have heard racial epithets issuing from the alumni -- but note only the "student" activists claim this, and the crybullies make this type of claim an awful lot. No one else heard these Phantom Slurs.
> 
> But this is so hilarious: The "protesters" who hijacked the event are further whining that _someone should have *removed* the alumni with the legal right to be there_, so that the trespassers could feel "safe."


Links' emphasis.

This..._this_ is the Prog mindset. But they're old enough to vote at 16.

Just shaking my head...


----------



## FeXL

Gender Neutral Bathrooms > #MeToo Movement Concerns



> When ordinary people wanted separate men's and women's bathrooms they were decried as homophobic/transphobic or just down right haters. A funny thing happened, a committed leftist for an instance saw things as a common sense individual.


More:



> It turns out that not all liberal feminists want to share their public restroom with any Tom, Dick or Harry.


:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Broward Cowards interrogating innocent kids:

Parkland Survivor Kyle Kashuv Interrogated by Broward Police for Non-Crime of Safely Shooting a Legal Gun Inside a Licensed Gun Range; "Treated Like a Criminal"



> The Broward Cowards don't like confronting criminals with guns. They make up for it by getting tough with law-abiding citizens with guns.
> 
> Although Kashuv was a 2nd Amendment supporter, he'd never actually fired a gun before. So this past weekend he went to the range with his dad.





> _Near the end of third period, my teacher got a call from the office saying I need to go down and see a Mr. Greenleaf. I didn't know Mr. Greenleaf, but it turned out that he was an armed school resource officer._​
> How did you find him, given that he was certainly hiding in a stairwell?
> 
> _I went down and found him, and he escorted me to his office. Then a second security officer walked in and sat behind me. Both began questioning me intensely. First, they began berating my tweet, although neither of them had read it; then they began aggressively asking questions about who I went to the range with, whose gun we used, about my father, etc. They were incredibly condescending and rude.
> 
> Then a third officer from the Broward County Sheriff's Office walked in, and began asking me the same questions again. At that point, I asked whether I could record the interview. They said no. I asked if I had done anything wrong. Again, they answered no. I asked why I was there. One said, "Don't get snappy with me, do you not remember what happened here a few months ago?"
> 
> They continued to question me aggressively, though they could cite nothing I had done wrong. They kept calling me "the pro-Second Amendment kid." I was shocked and honestly, scared. It definitely felt like they were attempting to intimidate me.
> 
> I was treated like a criminal for no reason other than having gone to the gun range and posted on social media about it._​


Related:

By a Narrow, Whisker-Thin Margin of 534-94, Broward County Deputies Vote "No Confidence" in Sheriff Scott Israel



> Oooh, so close. Maybe with one or two more days to work the deputies, he could have swung two or 350 more of them in his favor.


----------



## FeXL

Further on that culturally appropriated grad dress.

A Witch Too Far



> When Jeremy Lam went after a teenage girl for wearing a "Chinese" prom dress, he didn't realise he was supergluing his online scrotum to the social media stake...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk about that Fresno prof s'more.

Fresno professor calls farmers ‘f-ing stupid Trump-supporters,’ praises terrorists in vulgar f-bomb rant



> “[A] lot of the farmers now are Trump supporters and just f—ing stupid,” she says in one clip.
> 
> “I’m tired of being the bigger person. I’m tired of the left being f–king stupid and being like ‘we have to be gentle.’ No, don’t be f–king gentle,” she says in another clip.
> 
> “You look at resistance fighters in the 60s and 70s. They didn’t kill anyone, but they scared the s–t out of people. They would hijack a plane and be like, ‘We aren’t going to hurt anyone on this plane, but we are going to f–king hijack this plane.'”


I'll give her one thing. She's definitely the bigger person. <ba-dum-crash!> I'll be here all week. Try the veal. :lmao:

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...


----------



## FeXL

Don't know how any of you celebrated "Earth Day" on April 22. Personally, we lit a fire in the fire pit in the back yard & grilled steaks.

18 examples of the spectacularly wrong predictions made around the first “Earth Day” in 1970



> In the May 2000 issue of Reason Magazine, award-winning science correspondent Ronald Bailey wrote an excellent article titled “Earth Day, Then and Now” to provide some historical perspective on the 30th anniversary of Earth Day. In that article, Bailey noted that around the time of the first Earth Day in 1970, and in the years following, there was a “torrent of apocalyptic predictions” and many of those predictions were featured in his Reason article. Well, it’s now the 48th anniversary of Earth Day, and a good time to ask the question again that Bailey asked 18 years ago: How accurate were the predictions made around the time of the first Earth Day in 1970? The answer: “The prophets of doom were not simply wrong, but _spectacularly_ wrong,” according to Bailey.


Related:

Earth Day Co-Founder Killed, Composted His Girlfriend



> Here’s an inconvenient truth about a self-described co-founder of Earth Day: he murdered and composted his girlfriend.
> 
> Environmental activist and self-proclaimed Earth Day co-founder Ira Einhorn had a dark side. Einhorn was found guilty of murdering his ex-girlfriend and stuffing her “composted” body inside a trunk, NBC News reported in 2011.


He seems like a nice guy...


----------



## FeXL

Humorless Left Turns Fun Prom Photo Into National Outrage



> The humorless Left is driven to hijack every issue, including a fun moment like family prom pictures. On Saturday, Jay Feely, a retired NFL kicker, tweeted a photo of his daughter, himself, and her boyfriend before the students left for the event:
> 
> Wishing my beautiful daughter and her date a great time at prom #BadBoys pic.twitter.com/T5JRZQYq9e
> 
> — Jay Feely (@jayfeely) April 22, 2018
> 
> As you can see, Feely is holding a gun and the two young people are both sporting a bemused look on their faces. *The Left wasn’t happy.*


M'bold.

'Course not.


----------



## FeXL

Why the left has turned its back on freedom of speech



> The left has made many mistakes in recent years. Throwing its lot in with the middle-class misanthropes of the green movement. Lining up with that Byzantine bureaucracy and plunger of the Greek working classes into penury, the European Union. Calling Emily Thornberry ‘kween’ (when actually she’s only a Lady). *But its greatest error, the one from which it will struggle to recover, has been its abandonment of freedom of speech. The consequences of the left’s vacating of the field of free speech will be dire and will be felt for many years, not only on the left itself but across the political sphere.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Yukon Golds the island over breathe a sigh of relief.

British man arrested after openly carrying a potato peeler in public, faces 4 years in prison



> A British man was arrested Saturday after he was found walking the streets of Dunfermline, Scotland, with a potato peeler.
> 
> Scott Walker, 39, appeared before the Dunfermline Sheriff Court Monday, where he was charged under Criminal Law Act 1995 for carrying “an article which had a blade or which was sharply pointed, namely a potato peeler,” the Dunfermline Press reported.


But it's still OK to rent a van or buy acid over the counter...


----------



## FeXL

Progs are narcissistic ideologs?

Shocka...

Study: ‘Collective Narcissism’ Drives Liberal Belief in Fake News



> While right-wingers “followed their gut instinct” in order to judge the veracity of news, high levels of “collective narcissism” — strong belief in the righteousness of their ideology and of others who share it — affected how liberals respond to stories.


----------



## FeXL

Hits it out of the park.

Do Corporations Want Profit or Feelings?



> How about you just not get involved in politics at all? I know there’s that huge, leftist-political-indoctrinated-infrastructure you desperately want to capitalize on. I know your ego is masturbatorily stroked when you virtue signal like you were trained to in college. I know you yourself likely have nothing else in life but a career and your recycling and telling me how you have a black friend. And I know you’re all likely just a bunch of low brow, 105 IQ MBA’s with no more creative arrows in your business management quiver.
> 
> But how about you just sell good products at fair prices?
> 
> Starbucks serves me my [email protected] coffee and not ask me about race?
> 
> Target sells me my [email protected] toilet paper and not lecture me about transgender bathrooms?
> 
> Hollywood makes me my [email protected] entertaining movie without a political sermon?
> 
> Apple makes me my [email protected] iPhone and not tell me about how green they are.
> 
> And colleges give me my [email protected] degree without screeding about privilege?
> 
> Could you do the American people that modicum of courtesy and take your [email protected] politics out of our lives? And could we return to those simpler times in the 80’s where stores sold “stuff” and nothing else? Meh...I guess not. I guess your pointless politics are more important than serving your customers.


Beautimous.


----------



## FeXL

Brett Easton Ellis: There's a Big Backlash Against Leftist Hysteria Coming



> The author makes the basic but important point that as the left makes itself more narrow in the beliefs it permits, it makes the right bigger. The left is now dogmatically, militantly in favor of a very specific ideology many find toxic; that means "the right" -- defined broadly as those against the hegemoic leftist culture -- has grown simply because the left keeps exiling more heretics.
> 
> The right doesn't have to do anything much to add to the anti-left coalition while the left continues its purging/exiling madness.


I jes' luvs it when they eat their own.


----------



## FeXL

Leave it to the progressive _Grunnion_ to not get it.

How Jeff Dunham's offensive puppets became the voice of Trump's America



> Jeff Dunham is on a high. He has just played to a sell-out crowd in the Texas city of San Antonio. Any other ventriloquist would be happy with an audience of a few hundred, maybe in their wildest dreams a thousand. But Dunham and his cast of dummies pulled in a whopping 19,000 fans – and every one of them seemed to have had a riotously fun evening.
> 
> “Other comedians,” he says, “must be scratching their heads and thinking, ‘How the hell is this happening?’ It’s like aliens were looking down and saying, ‘Here’s how we’re going to screw up Earth. We’ll make a reality TV guy the president – who 60% of people hate – and then, here’s something weirder, we’ll make this ventriloquist guy so successful he sells out stadiums.’”


----------



## FeXL

'I'm going to change your nappy now, is that okay?' ABC regular makes bizarre claim that babies need to give CONSENT before you change them - and says they can let you know by body language and eye contact



> The ABC has come under fire for airing a segment in which a 'sexuality expert' calls for parents to not change nappies without asking for their child's consent.
> 
> Sky News commentator Rowan Dean slammed the segment, which was aired on Tuesday, labelling it as *'lefty lunacy'*.


Bold mine.

No argument.


----------



## FeXL

Well, let's talk cultural appropriation s'more.

Cultural-appropriation outrage shows people are desperate to be offended



> [Progs] argue that any form of cultural appropriation is essentially indistinguishable from attacking someone's culture.
> 
> And that is idiotic.
> 
> Without cultural appropriation, American blacks would never have picked up European musical instruments to create the blues and jazz. Without cultural appropriation, white and black artists alike would never have spun these wonderful creations into rock ’n’ roll.
> 
> Nearly every meal you've ever eaten is the byproduct of centuries of cultural appropriation, to one extent or another. This column is written in English, a language that contains hundreds of thousands of words appropriated from other tongues. Just under two-thirds of our language derives from Latin or French. About a quarter is Germanic in origin. And about a sixth comes from Greek, Arabic and other languages.
> 
> Christianity was a Middle Eastern religion “appropriated” by Europeans.
> 
> Cultural appropriation manifested itself in every society and civilization since the concepts of society and civilization were born. We are living through the greatest period of poverty alleviation in all of human history right now because countries in Asia and Africa have appropriated many economic policies and practices — free markets, property rights, etc. — that began as quirky artifacts of English and Dutch culture.


----------



## FeXL

Further on (wait for it...) Venezuelaaaaaaaah!!!

Venezuela’s Economic Problems Are Caused By Socialism, Not Falling Oil Prices



> News media have been publishing frequent reports about why Venezuela is doing so badly. Usually they cite falling oil prices. But since September 2017, oil prices have been rising. How much has the Venezuelan economy improved? How much have their oil exports increased? The short answers are, “The economy has gotten worse” and “Oil exports have continued to decline.”


More:



> There are two basic causes of Venezuela’s problems. The first is socialism. When the government owns the means of production, they are effectively managing businesses. And government does a terrible job of this.


:yikes:

I know, I know...


----------



## Macfury

But the CIA!



FeXL said:


> Further on (wait for it...) Venezuelaaaaaaaah!!!
> 
> Venezuela’s Economic Problems Are Caused By Socialism, Not Falling Oil Prices
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes:
> 
> I know, I know...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> But the CIA!


I know! And the Russkies!


----------



## FeXL

What's this? Racists!! Or some kind of -ists!

Don't they understand that all our money belongs to the state?!

“Fair Share” Has Limits, Even in Seattle



> While cities around the country dangle huge tax incentives at Amazon in an effort to attract its planned new headquarters, the Internet giant’s hometown of Seattle is trying to wallop the company with a $20 million-to-$30 million new tax. The effort is not going well, as the company, construction workers, editorialists, and residents balk at the idea of squeezing more dollars out of Amazon and other big firms in a city with coffers already overflowing with revenues. The uproar might be evidence that the progressive strategy of forcing big businesses to pay their “fair share” has its limits.


Related:


----------



## Macfury

And now, progressives have achieved a masterstroke worthy of Venezuela. Seattle city council is now taxing jobs:

Amazon Fumes After Seattle Passes Tax to Help Homeless | Fortune

Let's see... a carbon tax is supposed to discourage the use of carbon based fuel so a jobs tax will...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Let's see... a carbon tax is supposed to discourage the use of carbon based fuel so a jobs tax will...


Encourage the hiring of illegal aliens for $15/hour?


----------



## FeXL

Time to flog that Netflix account...

Honorary Members of the Media, Barack and Michelle Obama, Become Official Members of the Media with Netflix Production Deal



> Yeah I'm going to cancel Netflix this month.
> 
> Meanwhile, HBO is running an absurdly fawning "documentary" about Obama's last year in office-- *though I don't think they're going to highlight all the spying and lawbreaking.*


Bold mine.

:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Doesn't show up on these boards at all. Uh-uhh. No way. Nosiree...

Why millennials and liberals turn to astrology



> _A 2009 Pew Research Center study found that people who described themselves as liberal were almost twice as likely to say they believe in astrology than self-described conservatives: 30 percent of liberals compared to 16 percent of conservatives (Liu 2009)._​


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

Curious that the Progs haven't reported on this topic, anywhere... 

Summary: 

Britain is Now a Genuine Police State



> Tommy was under a 13-month suspended sentence for previously reporting on a gang-rape trial subject to reporting restrictions. In other words, if he broke the law again he would then serve the jail time as per the initial sentence.
> 
> I’m not sure if the trial he was reporting on when he was arrested was yet another “reporting restriction” case, but if it was (which I think it was) the police have a duty to issue a warning before taking action if the warning was ignored. Again, I am unsure as to what happened here.
> 
> But the police made no mention of reporting restrictions or contempt of court; they arrested him for “breaching the peace” which would seem to be a total fabrication and therefore unlawful. His immediate hearing and sentencing suggests this was a planned action by the police (and our lovely government) in order to shut him down.
> 
> *To further reinforce the actions of a totalitarian state, a reporting restriction has now been put into operation with regard to his arrest. Tommy has been “disappeared” in much the same manner as countless others were airbrushed out of existence in genuine totalitarian regimes abroad, but I think this is the first time in England that a citizen has been “disappeared” in such a blatant way.*


Bold mine.

Related:

UK Arrests Islam Critic For Reporting On Grooming Gang Trial

Right-wing activist Tommy Robinson reportedly jailed after filming outside child grooming trial

Swift Injustice: The Case of Tommy Robinson

In the European Appeasement Olympics, Who Wins?



> The difference [between what Tommy Robinson did and any reporter] is that the BBC and other mainstream media are determined to give as little coverage as possible to the mass Muslim rape of infidel girls.
> 
> These same cops arrested Tommy Robinson on Friday not because he did anything wrong, but because he was drawing attention to Muslim crimes that they would rather see ignored – and drawing attention, too, by extension, to their own genuinely criminal failure to defend innocent children from what was essentially jihadist torture.
> 
> Within hours, according to some sources, Robinson was tried and sentenced to thirteen months in prison. Even in Islam-appeasing Britain, this seems inconceivable. It sounds like Soviet or Nazi "justice," not like British jurisprudence.


[Redacted] Arrested for [Redacted] Outside [Redacted]: Leeds Crown Court Issues Media Ban

Can't have British knowledge of local Muslim rape grooming gangs now, can we? That'd spoil the narrative!

So long, mighty Britannia. We knew thee well... :-(


----------



## FeXL

Brilliant.


How forward thinking of @Starbucks to have installed baby changing stations in all of their #HomelessHotels. Now drug addicts can shoot up on the very surface where you place your infant!


----------



## FeXL

Topic could easily fit in a number of threads. I'll go with the "basically stupid" one...

UK Kitchen Knife Ban: No One Needs "8' or 10' Kitchen Knives with Points"

(I guess if you're a soy-boy eating your gov't approved portion of tofu...)



> This story was almost summoned into being to make a point about the absurdity of gun control arguments. Why does anyone need a rifle, a shotgun, a handgun or a kitchen knife with a point?
> 
> _A judge has called for a drastic rethink on the way we use knives in kitchens in a bid to reduce the number of young men dying on our streets because of knife crime._​
> Clearly this is a knife problem... not a criminal problem.
> 
> Surely if we just ban assault kitchen knives, they'll be meek as lambs.
> 
> _And he has come up with an idea for a scheme that could be rolled out across the UK where members of the public could take their kitchen knives to be 'modified' and the points ground down into rounded ends._​
> Turn in your knives. Then your rolling pins and your safety pins. *Or do you want people to die?*


Bold mine.

As long as they were just killing each other...


----------



## FeXL

Literal Thought Police Arrest Autistic Student for Crime of Imaginary Gun Possession



> The hoplophobia of schools and the people that run them has amply been demonstrated by the plethora of incidents where the police were called because a student had an object that had a vaguely gun-like shape to it.
> 
> As if this were taken as a challenge in a game of one-up-manship, a school in Texas had an autistic student handcuffed and taken away by the police for the dastardly crime of brandishing an imaginary rifle.


Curiously, nothing from the left on this. 

Any other time they'd be up in arms about child abuse, handicapped abuse, whatever. As it concerns an almost fake gun, however...


----------



## FeXL

University Gyms Enforcing Sleeves



> Feminists Cry: “No Shoes, No Sleeves, No Service”
> 
> On May 31st, I was denied entry into McMaster’s Pulse Fitness Gym and Centre.
> 
> When I asked why, a staff member politely told me, “We don’t let anyone wear sleeveless shirts in our gyms.”
> 
> At first, I laughed. What a stupid policy to enforce in a gym during the summer months. It’s hot as hell.
> 
> The staff member was totally serious, though. He explained to me that they enforce the policy because other people – namely, women and fat people – have body image problems.


More:



> “AIN’T THIS SOME OLD BULLS**T?!”


Yes. Yes, it is...


----------



## Beej

A two hour philosophy lecture on postmodernism. Includes defining modernism, postmodernism, marxism, where the ideas came from and more!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BGbHG63x8w[/ame]

Happy weekend.


----------



## FeXL

Student wins right to wear pro-Trump shirt to school



> There was probably a time when we would have been shocked to learn that a senior at a high school with no dress code needed to go to court to gain permission to wear a shirt to class which depicted nothing pornographic and had no words which can’t be said during prime-time network television programs. Those days are behind us, however, and that’s what happened in Oregon this year. Addison Barnes wore a shirt to Liberty High School in Hillsboro, Oregon which displayed the words, “Border Wall Construction Co.” The first time he wore it he was ordered to cover it up with a sweatshirt. The second time he was suspended.


----------



## FeXL

Miss America eliminates swimsuit competition and won't judge on looks



> The Miss America Organization is dropping the swimsuit competition, saying it will no longer judge contestants on their appearance.
> 
> The competition began nearly 100 years ago in Atlantic City, N.J., as a bathing beauty contest designed to keep tourists coming to the seaside resort in the weekend after Labor Day.


This is going to go over about as well as Playboy's no nudes policy.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

Pride – the fall



> _ This ideology is how we have arrived at the situation that lesbians are bigots and Terfs for not wishing to suck penis, sorry ‘girld**k’, and there is open discussion of raping lesbians pic.twitter.com/rA6bKuS3yw
> 
> — Dr EM (@PankhurstEM) June 3, 2018_​


----------



## FeXL

Resistance Win: When One Of Her Students Wore A MAGA Hat To Class, This Incredible Teacher Stopped Having Sex With Him After School



> Fair warning to all you Drumpf lovers out there: You might want to keep scrolling past this story, because a Resistance smackdown this epic may be too much for you to handle: A student in this Toledo, OH high school wore a MAGA hat to class, and his incredible teacher’s amazing response was to completely stop having sex with him every day after school.


----------



## FeXL

Stirring the Melting Pot-Why surf culture desperately needs more diversity



> A friend of mine who owns a surf brand recently received an absolutely bonkers series of racist emails. The sender purchased my friend's product online, then somehow figured out his ethnicity after the fact. Before the order arrived, the customer sent an email canceling his purchase, citing my friend's ethnicity as the reason. This potential customer had researched their purchase and picked my friend's product out of a pretty vast field of competitors, only to decide that the ethnic heritage of one of the company's owners was a deal breaker. Not the quality of the product. Not the price. The ethnicity of the owner.


----------



## FeXL

California's new water restrictions send residents fleeing to saner states



> “Please sir, I want some more,” is no longer a sentiment just for Oliver Twist in the orphanage. A new law in California limits how much water can be used by each household. Now their showers, how many flushes, and how often they can do their laundry will be under the watchful eye of the state government.
> 
> This from politicians who have pushed policies creating homeless and drug abuse crises throughout the state. They have now decided to clamp down on the use of the most basic needs of civilized living.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, child-abusing, left.

Australian celebrity paedophile ring revealed



> Stunning revelations of an Australian paedophile ring involving celebrity arts figures have been laid bare by the daughters of a prominent playwright.
> 
> Rozanna and Kate Lilley, the daughters of playwright and poet Dorothy Hewett, say they were forced into sex aged 15 by men including the late Bob Ellis and Martin Sharp, The Australian reports.


More:



> The sisters say the men enjoyed having young girls around and their mother, considered a left wing radical and admired feminist, encouraged their joining in the libertine sex scene of the times.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, humourless, left.

Syracuse slams students with multi-year suspensions for satirical fraternity roast 



> Syracuse University should know what is “protected speech.” It emblazoned the words of the First Amendment on the facade of its school of public communications. It hosts a prestigious journalism program and is a private school that promises its students robust free speech rights. Despite this, the university just suspended 15 students from an engineering fraternity for hosting a private, satirical roast that the university claims caused “an immediate breach of the peace” and went “beyond the bounds of protected speech.” Neither of these findings are true.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, honest, left.

‘Proud’ Democrat inspired to run for office to fight Trump accused of forging names on nomination docs



> A Wisconsin Democrat has been accused of faking multiple names on her nomination papers in her bid for a seat in the state assembly.
> 
> Watertown Police are investigating after more than a dozen people accused Charisse Daniels of forging their names on her documents, WITI-TV reported.
> 
> Running for the Assembly seat held by Republican state Rep. John Jagler, Daniels initially entered politics because of Donald Trump’s election victory which she likened to an “absolute kick in the gut” in a 2017 CNN story featuring Democratic women training with Emerge Wisconsin to run for office.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how are things in that contemporary bastion of socialism, Venezuelahhh?

Venezuela's hyperinflation soars to 24,571 percent



> The opposition-dominated Venezuelan parliament issued fresh economic data on Monday, showing that inflation for the month of May spiked 110.1 percent compared with April, and sending annual inflation to a staggering 24,571 percent.
> 
> With daily inflation running at 2.4 percent, the country's currency, the bolivar, plunged about 98 percent in the course of the past 12 months alone.


Stunning.

In Venezuela, the End Is Near



> *We have chronicled the accelerating destruction of Venezuela, once one of the world’s more prosperous countries, by socialism. The most recent news from that country is chilling*:
> 
> * According to Gallup, Venezuela is now the least safe place in the world, having tumbled below Afghanistan in the rankings. Only 17% of Venezuelans say they feel safe walking alone at night.
> 
> * Polio has re-emerged in Venezuela, 30 years after it was declared extinct there. The country’s health care system is verging on non-existent, as hospitals not only have run out of medicines, in some instances they don’t even have running water.


Bold mine.

I know, I know: the right kind of socialism hasn't been used...


----------



## Macfury

Don't worry... Rachel Notley is driving Alberta there slowly.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that bastion of contemporary socialsim, Venezuelaaaaaah?

Venezuela's hyperinflation soars to 24,571 percent



> The South American country is spiraling further into a humanitarian disaster spurred by the government's economic policies, which have caused inflation to skyrocket 24,571 percent in the past 12 months.


But it's the US's fault. All those bombs, you know. 

More:

In Venezuela, the End Is Near



> We have chronicled the accelerating destruction of Venezuela, once one of the world’s more prosperous countries, by socialism. The most recent news from that country is chilling


Further:



> One news outlet, Havana’s Prensa Latina, is carrying on as though the socialist paradise is just around the corner: Venezuela Investing More in Public Health.
> 
> _The Venezuelan government is increasingly investing in the public health system with rehabilitating Integral Diagnostic Centers (CDI), opening 303 operating rooms and activating governmental pharmaceutical laboratories.
> 
> Despite the economic and financial blockade imposed by the U.S. government, the European Union and Washington regional allies, the Ministry of Health of Venezuela restored 38 of 48 CDI, Health Minister Luis Lopez said._
> 
> Prensa Latina is reporting from a galaxy far, far away. The galaxy where, any day now, when the wreckers and saboteurs have finally been exterminated, socialism will work.


Huh. A Cuban news agency sugar-coating the horror that socialism is.

'Magine that...

Related:

Buried news: Colombia's poor rejected socialism, big time, out of a credible fear of 'another Venezuela'



> *Sunday's election of a hardcore conservative in Colombia has left the media elites and their pundits befuddled.*
> 
> Some are calling Ivan Duque, the 41-year-old new conservative president-elect a "populist" as if to suggest that both President Trump and the late unlamented Venezuelan strongman, Hugo Chávez, are all dreadful peas in the same pod. Others are speculating that Colombia elected another Emmanuel Macron, as if France's youthful, namby-pamby president amounted to a comparable sea change to what this election represents. We heard of the new president summed up as "pro-business" by the Wall Street Journal, as if that was all he meant to voters, and more pointedly still, summed up as "right-wing" by Agence France-Presse and National Public Radio, both of which are clearly displeased. He's also been accused of being a "puppet" of former president Alvaro Uribe, the country's Reagan-like leader from 2002-2010, who put terrorists on the run and changed Colombia's reputation from night-haunted hellhole to success story, even a vacation paradise. The press dutifully spread the puppet stuff far and wide.


M'bold.

Columbia gets it.


----------



## FeXL

Left Coast Lawlessness-Progressivism is wrecking cities in the Pacific Northwest.



> The anarchy and disorder dominating progressive cities across the West Coast recently hit a new low in Seattle. King County officials are looking to roll out a “safe injection van,” a legal venue at which addicts could shoot up illegal drugs unhindered and “safely.” The first of its kind in the United States, the van would manage to undermine further the rule of law while also doing little to help addicts. Seattle’s urban decay goes deeper, though, with skyrocketing rates of homelessness, an explosion in opioid usage and deaths, and spikes in violent crime.


More:



> Seattle’s predicament is emblematic of the broader crises faced by many progressive West Coast cities, where local leaders have forced law enforcement to take a hands-off approach to policing unsanctioned tent cities and vagrancy at the expense of public safety and health.


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, disgraceful, left.

Kansas Dem Congressional Candidate Apologizes After Linking Cop Killings to NRA



> A Kansas congressional candidate has apologized after his disgraceful attempt to politicize the shooting deaths of two sheriff deputies in Kansas City, Kansas, blew up in his face.
> 
> _Kansas Congressional Candidate @BrentWelder Campaign Seyz Sorry For Offensive E-mail Fundraiser Blast Mentioning WyCo Deputies Killed Amid Donation Ask: https://t.co/YvkjDjX3A2 pic.twitter.com/1IipUy5UQ2
> — Tony's Kansas City (@TonysKansasCity) June 18, 2018_​
> Brent Welder is an outspoken Bernie Bro and Young Turks' favorite who recently appeared on the progressive TYT YouTube channel. He's running for Congress against Kansas Third District Republican Congressman Kevin Yoder in November.


Getting his butt handed to him in Nov by Yoder would be a just punishment.


----------



## FeXL

This is my schadenfreude smile —> 

GET WOKE, GO BROKE: More Misery in Missouri: The university continues to struggle with fallout from the 2015 protests.



> Indulging protesters can be expensive, as the University of Missouri is discovering three years after students successfully demanded the resignation of the president and chancellor. Last week the school said it will have to eliminate 185 positions on top of 308 cut last year.
> 
> Apparently fewer parents want to send their kids to a school where activism eclipses academics. Between the fall 2015 and 2017 semesters, freshman enrollment dropped by 35%. Lost tuition accounts for $29 million of the university’s current $49 million budget shortfall.


More:

U. of Missouri Continues to Bleed Students and Money After 2015 Protests



> "Get woke, go broke" is a Glenn Reynoldsism. At the University of Missouri, they've been living those words for three years.
> 
> In 2015, campus SJWs scared the pants off of school adminstrators as protests erupted over various incidents on and off campus, both real and imagined. The demonstrations resulted in the resignation of the president of the University of Missouri System and the chancellor of the flagship Columbia campus.
> 
> White students were harassed, threatened and intimidated. The resulting bad press led to a 35% decline in freshman enrollment and a loss of tens of millions of dollars in revenue.
> 
> It hasn't gotten any better since then.


Related:

Left In Denial Blames Evergreen’s Bat-Wielding Student Mobs On Professor Who Opposed Racism



> Noah Berlatsky is a herpes lesion on the lip of cultural criticism. This is someone who thinks Janis Joplin’s music is racist. He thinks the show “Altered Carbon” is racist. He can probably find racism in cloud formations and wood grain.
> 
> After several years of politicizing culture to within an inch of its life, he turned to politics. There, his attitude—that the world is divided into white supremacists, and people who agree with him—has guaranteed him an audience as a progressive journalist.
> 
> Berlatsky’s mendacity and sloppiness are known to a wide political swath. Jonah Mix, writing for Feminist Current, called him “the Platonic Ideal of cartoonishly worthless liberalism.” Jesse Singal’s 2017 article for New York Magazine, “There Have Been So Many Bad Lefty Free-Speech Takes Lately,” featured an excerpt from a Berlatsky essay, about which he said, “The level of wrongness contained in these two paragraphs is astounding.”


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Revealed: The "Stanford Prison Study" We've Been Hearing About for 50 Years as a Progressive Cautionary Tale Was, Get This, a Scripted Pageant From the Beginning, Designed for the Admitted Purposes of Leftist Activism



> Wow. Another leftwing "study" exposed as a lie.
> 
> How many does that make, now?
> 
> Oh, right: All of them.


<snort>

Tell me how you really feel, Ace.


----------



## FeXL

Your tax $$ at work.

Canadian Professors Write About ‘Intimacy of Human-Fish Relations’



> Perhaps the most disturbing portion of the text comes towards the end. The professors discuss that in order to love fish, they must engage in sensual touching with them.
> 
> _Foundational to love is the idea of touch, of skin. Skin is “testimony”; “the body’s memory of our lives” , it holds all of our encounters. The ghostly whisper of the jellyfish, the sandpaper scars of the riptide, the shimmering scales of cod. As the site of longing, yearning, and desire, skin is where human and fish come together: blood, scales, memories, tears. “We are,” writes Quinn Eades, “narrative mapped onto flesh.” Skin is where love is made, in the memory of the touch, the whisper of our shared breathing._​


:yikes:

Ewww.

Lard Tunderin' Jaysus...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, measured, left.

Liberal official has social media meltdown over Trump



> A senior federal Liberal Party official out of Vancouver got a spanking from the party over a potty-mouthed rant Donald Trump on Thursday.
> 
> Mark Elyas, chair of the Vancouver East riding association, posted a dance remix of a congressional intern, yelling “f— you” at Donald Trump, and when questioned on social media, he lost control.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Your tax $$ at work.


Reads like HP Lovecraft...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Reads like HP Lovecraft...


LOL 

(had to look him up...)


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, measured, left

‘We’re coming for you too Chloe’: Donald Trump Jr’s daughter Chloe is threatened on Twitter by Canadian TV writer Pat Dussault



> Chloe Trump, the 4-year-old daughter of Donald Trump Jr., is the latest member of the Trump family to be threatened via Twitter.
> 
> Pat Dussault, a Canadian TV writer, wrote, ‘Don’t worry, we’re coming for Chloe, too’ on the social media website.


Wonder if he'll get banned... NOT!

What is is with all these Progs threatening children? Some old has-been Prog actor threatens Barron Trump, this goof threatens a 4 year old.

Is that how these sick bastards get their jollies?

What wonderful testaments to the Progressive mindset...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, tolerant, left.

Spain: Ground Zero for Europe's Anti-Israel Movement



> Valencia, the third-largest city in Spain, has approved a motion to boycott Israel and slander it by declaring the city an "Israeli apartheid-free zone." The move comes days after Navarra, one of Spain's 17 autonomous communities, announced a similar measure. In all, more than 50 Spanish cities and regions have passed motions condemning Israel. *The proliferating anti-Israel activism, driven by the rise to power of the political far-left, is establishing Spain as the EU member state most hostile towards the Jewish state.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, educated, left.

Black Men Shouldn’t Speak: NY Prof Triples Down On Identity Politics



> Stony Brook University *professor* Crystal Fleming wants to silence men from speaking publicly if they haven’t studied the “work” of black women, according to her series of tweets on Friday.
> 
> “I don’t think black men should be allowed to speak about ANYTHING in public without first studying black women’s work,” Fleming said.


Bold mine.

I jes' luvs it when they start to eat their own.


----------



## FeXL

Further on TDS.

Liberal Website Calls For People To Disown Family Members Who Support Trump



> The emotions of the Trump Derangement Syndrome afflicted left have been triggered by the concocted and coordinated media onslaught over children of illegal immigrants who are separated from their parents and that hatefest is in full swing.
> 
> The left has become fanatical, fascistic and dangerous in the year and a half since Trump was sworn in as POTUS and bullying, doxing and public shaming have become the norm. It used to be that in this country that the results of elections were honored but that doesn’t apply to the generation that came of age during the political pestilence of the Obama years and a good many of them have managed to worm their way into the media where they have the ability to influence people.


More:



> _*If you have friends or relatives who support Donald Trump you should confront them. Explain to them that they are complicit with Trump’s cruelty and sadism. Then communicate that you will no longer speak with them, nor will you offer them emotional, financial or other types of support until they denounce Donald Trump and what he represents — and make amends through speech and action.*_​


Emphasis from the link.

Quite frankly, if I had relatives that were as unhinged as these fruit loops & whackos, I'd welcome the silence when they shut up... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, measured, left.

Seriously.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, hypocritical, left.

Confirmed: Red Hen Restaurant Refused Service To Sarah Sanders’ Family



> White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders has confirmed that the owner of a den of liberal hate refused to serve her and her family when they went out to eat.
> 
> The Red Hen restaurant in Lexington, Virginia kicked them out because she was employed in the Trump administration and has been a target of the now totally unleashed fury of the mob that has been driven over the edge over a lost election and egged on by the media.


Related:

Yelp Users Slam Virginia’s Red Hen Restaurant After It Refused Service to Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Her Family



> Users of the crowdsourced review app Yelp have made it clear where they won’t be satisfying their hunger after learning that a Virginia dining establishment refused service to White House Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders and seven of her family members.


So, bad to not bake a cake for gays, but good to refuse restaurant service to a WH press secretary & her family.

Got it.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, ignorant, left.

Stupid Democrat Accuses Trump of Stealing Personal Items From Migrants Like at “Auschwitz” … Doesn’t Notice Photos Are From 2014



> Rep. Jackie Speier: CBP takes away rosaries, shoes, wallets and toothbrushes from detained immigrants; what they call “non-essential” personal property. The images in these photos shockingly resemble the shoes collected from Auschwitz – and it’s revolting and chilling.
> 
> The photos are heart-wrenching.
> 
> _CBP takes away rosaries, shoes, wallets and toothbrushes from detained immigrants; what they call “non-essential” personal property. The images in these photos shockingly resemble the shoes collected from Auschwitz – and it’s revolting and chilling. https://t.co/DgX1LbACKK pic.twitter.com/YTSyHa0FiU
> 
> — Jackie Speier (@RepSpeier) June 22, 2018_​
> But like EVERYTHING else about this migrant child abuse story it is inaccurate and slanderous.
> *The photos were actually taken by artist Tom Keifer for his art exhibit “El Sueño Americano” that was launched in 2014… during the Obama presidency.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Ummm...language warning?

Oh, further from the compassionate, intellectual, civil, left.

Hollywood Is Done Being Civil To You Racist Pig F*ckers



> Want to see Trump Derangement Syndrome in tweet from? Here it is courtesy of Modern Family executive producer Danny Zucker.
> 
> _I mean how much more civil do these racist, traitorous, child stealing pig-****ers expect us to be?
> 
> — Danny Zuker (@DannyZuker) June 25, 2018_​
> That sort of implies that liberal Hollywood ever acted with civility, doesn’t it? Also, pig f*ckers? Yeah, that’s what the elitists on the left think of everyone who doesn’t live in California or New York.


----------



## FeXL

Beware of Root Causes

I'm going to skip right to the punch line:



> Diagnosing a root cause for some societal ill is almost always a political move designed to draw attention toward certain explanations whilst simultaneously drawing it away from others. It attempts to present certain causal factors as having a primacy that is at best unfalsifiable, and at worst flatly contradicted by real-world examples. *Speaking of root causes of complex social problems conveys an epistemic authority that is often not earned.*


Bold mine.

'Nuf said.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, mature, left.

Maxine Waters confronted by reporter — pushes camera, waves papers, sticks out tongue



> Maxine Waters can dish it out, but she can’t take it.
> 
> Big League Politics reporter Laura Loomer met (confronted?) the California Congresswoman in the hallway of a House office building on Monday, and Waters didn’t appreciate being asked a few questions.
> 
> After Loomer told Water she’s an investigative journalist, Waters repeatedly demanded, “Who are you?”
> 
> “I’m a Trump supporter and a conservative journalist,” Loomer responded, triggering Waters, who pushed Loomer’s camera away.


----------



## FeXL

Possessions Decolonised



> Laurie Penny, a noted advocate of looting and thievery, finds herself being robbed. The irony escapes her.


More:



> But Laurie has assured us, repeatedly and emphatically, that opportunist theft – of trainers, phones, laptops and such - is a sign of “desperation” and “a political statement.” Of which she approves. Are thieves only “dickheads” when they steal from _her_?
> 
> I’m so confused.


Comments at link inside hilarious, including this one:



> If the thief is anything but a white heterosexual male, it wasn't theft, it was decolonization of property she had accumulated through her white privilege, and she has no call to kvetch.


.


----------



## Beej

A comedic rant.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9_bI789Gog[/ame]

"We used to react to prejudice, now we actively seek it out..."


----------



## SINC

Bump to move stuck thread.

Edit. It worked!


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> Bump to move stuck thread.
> 
> Edit. It worked!


Thanks.


----------



## FeXL

If the bastards control the language...

New York Times: Hey, Let's Kill The First Amendment. It's Helping Conservatives Too Much.



> Leftists are deeply unhappy with the First Amendment.
> 
> Since they’re losing the public debate, Leftists have decided that the real problem is that the rules of the game – that everyone gets to say what they want – are rigged. If they could simply redefine the rules of the game, they’d suddenly see success, culturally and electorally. To that end, the First Amendment must be curbed so that they can finally have a fighting chance at victory.
> 
> On Sunday, The New York Times ran a front-page, 2,000-word report on how “conservatives weaponized the First Amendment.” Now, you might ask yourself why the most famous press institution in American history is questioning the wisdom of the First Amendment. You might also ask yourself how conservatives could have weaponized a freedom. This is sort of like saying that law-abiding citizens weaponized the right to be free of unreasonable search and seizure. But according to the Times’ Adam Liptak, conservatives have twisted the definition of free speech to enhance their own political goals.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> A comedic rant.


Hilarious. And nails it.

Thx.


----------



## FeXL

Longish article on civility.

Curious () how it dovetails with many of my own views.

When The Left Uses Civility As A Weapon, Drop It And Fight Back



> As progressives continue to tear our social fabric apart by mobbing people in restaurants, calling for social upheaval to overturn elections, and so forth, they naturally provoke stronger and stronger reactions from the Right. As we grapple with this new reality, conservatives have to figure out how far is too far when fighting back. But while appropriate restraint is always a part of this consideration, we go too far when we decide that we must always adhere to every aspect of a dying civility no matter the cost. Failing to openly defy the Left’s blatant aggression does not preserve civility — it only emboldens the uncivil and betrays their victims.


----------



## Beej

A bizarre try at humour (my opinion).

I stopped going to the gym because of Trump. Now I can't open jars
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...the-gym-because-of-trump-now-i-cant-open-jars



> I was fit in 2016, before Trump. But when you stop, it goes. And it goes quickly. A week or two and you have to start again with the 2kg dumbbells and the tremor in your forearms.


That's less than five pounds. Small children can curl that weight.

I get the whole, "play into the stereotype to disarm it" thing but...
https://twitter.com/BrigidWD/status/1014746652110778368

Method acting to "pwn"...who?


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> I stopped going to the gym because of Trump. Now I can't open jars


She's gonna be some disappointed when he wins again in 2020... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Monty Python’s Terry Gilliam on the BBC’s diversity push: ‘I’m a black lesbian’



> Last month, BBC “comedy controller” Shane Allen announced a new slate of shows for the fall with a particular emphasis on the diversity of the programs. From the Guardian:
> 
> _The BBC’s controller of comedy commissioning, Shane Allen, said he aimed to “grow the stars of tomorrow” and promote “more and more diversity”…
> 
> He said the time had passed when having “quite a male-dominated selection process” led to “a lot of male, middle-aged middle-class comedy”._​
> Someone asked Allen if that would rule out shows like Monty Python in the future. He replied, “If you’re going to assemble a team now, it’s not going to be six Oxbridge white blokes. It’s going to be a diverse range of people who reflect the modern world.” That didn’t sit well with director and Monty Python cast member Terry Gilliam. Gilliam was asked what he thought of the comments and said he wanted to henceforth be known as a black lesbian


Nails it.


----------



## Beej

Another Guardian article trying to outdo The Onion.

The Trump effect is making me eat doughnuts without shame
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...-effect-is-making-me-eat-donuts-without-shame



> Perfect hair, perfect skin, expensive perfume, immaculate makeup, youth and an endless wardrobe of appropriate outfits just don’t cut it anymore. Vigilant prevention of camel toes, VPLs, bingo wings, muffin tops and side boobs aren’t enough either, nor is the vast consumer frontier of shaving, plucking, dieting, working out, Madonna arms, Kardashian lips, orthodontics, nose jobs, boob jobs, butt lifts, face lifts, labiaplasty, liposuction, anal bleach or Botox.
> 
> Nipple paint isn’t enough, genital dye isn’t and neither is Passion Dust which – wait for it – is a vaginal glitter bomb that causes infection, but is sold online as “what all vaginas are supposed to look, feel and taste like; soft, sweet and magical!”


The above section is bracketed by some Trump ranting. Maybe read it with this tune in your head:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g[/ame]


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Another Guardian article trying to outdo The Onion.


She doesn't sound bitter at all, does she?

That list is hilarious. There are some things on it I actually like, there are procedures there that make me question women's sanity & there are procedures there I entirely disagree with. I'm also willing to bet that the lion's share of these things are done to please themselves, not men.

BTW, had to look up bingo wing. That was a new one.


----------



## FeXL

Because Random People Must Be Punished



> The Obstructing-Traffic-And-Frustrating-Random-People-While-Feeling-Immensely-Self-Satisfied Thing™ first came to my attention during the Occupy fad-cum-gap-year, and it rapidly degenerated into opportunist thuggery and self-indulgent farce. A high point being when a Mao-ling mother placed her four-year-old daughter on active train tracks.


I've yet to experience the joy of one of these blockades. And, quite honestly, I haven't decided whether I'm going to hit my brake pedal or my accelerator pedal when I do...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that bastion of contemporary socialism, Venezuelaaaaah?

Tucker Carlson: If Democratic Socialism works, why doesn’t Venezuela have toilet paper?



> Tucker Carlson devoted a segment of his show last night to discussing Democratic Socialism with Professor Cornel West. After outlining some of the policy prescriptions advocated by Democratic Socialists—”state ownership of major industries,” reparations for black Americans, abolishing ICE, etc—Carlson asked Cornel West for an example of where such a program has worked.
> 
> See Also: Breaking News for Dems: High taxes chase away rich people too
> 
> “Can you point to an example, an extant example, of it that works? Venezuela seems like an example of Democratic Socialism. Would you say that it is and if so does it work?” Carlson asked.
> 
> “No, I don’t think that Democratic Socialism as an ideal has been able to be embodied in a larger social context.”


Silly TuCa. Everybody knows that the correct brand of Democratic Socialism hasn't been applied yet!


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own.

'Lesbian Activists' Stall London Pride Parade To Protest Against Transgenders



> In a bizarre scene Saturday, a group of "lesbian activists" disrupted and stalled the London Pride Parade, in what they called a protest against the event's inclusion of transgender individuals.
> 
> "A group of eight women stormed the parade route," reported Gay Star News, and unfurled banners reading "Transactivism erases lesbians," and "Lesbian = Female Homosexual."
> 
> Local media reported that the protesters stalled the parade for around ten minutes, and as they were carted off, one could be heard screaming that, "A man who says he’s a lesbian is a rapist" — an apparent reference to male-to-female transgender individuals.


----------



## FeXL

No joy for straights? 

California town official faces calls for resignation after proclaiming July 'straight pride' month



> A California vice-mayor’s declaration that July should be “straight pride” month has resulted in calls for his resignation or recall and threats of a demonstration at the next city council meeting.
> 
> Ted Hickman, the vice mayor of Dixon, California, noted in his “That’s Life” column in Dixon’s Independent Voice at the end of June that “last Sunday ended LGBTQF-WTF month … with tens of thousands of folks dancing and prancing all over American celebrating the fact they are different than most of the rest of us and showing their ‘pride’ in being so.”
> 
> With his tongue perhaps somewhat in his cheek, Mr. Hickman reminded readers that “last week I proclaimed the Month of July as SPAM …(Straight Pride American Month)…(as Vice Mayor don’t know if I can, but what the heck).”
> 
> “Now hundreds of millions of the rest of us can celebrate our month, peaking on July 4th, as healthy, heterosexual, fairly monogamous, keep our kinky stuff to ourselves, Americans,” he wrote in the community paper for the town just west of Sacramento.
> 
> “Don’t get me wrong,” he cautioned in his column. “I support the First Amendment, as much as the next person, and support the rights of grown men to wear skin tight short-shorts and go-go boots and don tinker bell wings with wand and prance down the streets of San Francisco.”


----------



## FeXL

So, this shining example of American socialism has ben in the news recently. Apparently, she's not everything she claims, either. Off to a good start.

Socialist Ocasio-Cortez Changes Bio After Making Misleading Statements



> Socialist Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez has changed her biography on her campaign website after she was caught making misleading statements about her past.
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez's biography originally stated: "She ended up attending public school 40 minutes north in Yorktown, and much of her life was defined by the 40-minute commute between school and her family in the Bronx."
> 
> Following her win as a Democratic Socialist in the New York’s 14th Congressional District primary race against incumbent Democratic Rep. Joseph Crowley, reports surfaced that contradicted those claims.


Too polite by half.

Rico nails it:

Democrat = Liar



> More proof that virtually ALL Democrats seeking or holding elected office are LIARS.
> 
> The latest darling of the LEFT claimed to be a working girl (she was a bartender) from the Bronx actually moved to Westchester (one of the wealthiest counties in the US) at age two. 2.
> - Her dad was not only an Architect, but owned his own architectural firm.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Rico's observation above:

There’s No Evidence Nevada Democratic Senate Candidate’s Touted Business Ever Existed



> Nevada has no records Rep. Jacky Rosen ever ran a small business in Nevada, despite her repeated claims that she started a consulting firm, according to documents obtained by The Daily Caller News Foundation.
> 
> Rosen, a Democrat, is challenging Republican Sen. Dean Heller for his seat in the upcoming November election and is considered former Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid’s handpicked successor.
> 
> In April, a public records request was filed with the Nevada secretary of state seeking a copy of any “Sole Proprietor Exemption” or “Sole Proprietor Registration” under Rosen or her maiden name between 1995 and 2005.
> 
> *Less than a week later, a public information officer from the Nevada secretary of state responded in an email that no such records existed.* Those registrations are necessary for any business owners in Nevada.
> 
> Rosen has routinely flaunted her business credentials, claiming her one-woman shop consulted with her former employer, Southwest Gas, and Radiology Specialists, where her husband was once a partner.


More:



> *Yet other questions about her past demonstrates a woman comfortable with massaging the facts surrounding her credentials — if not outright lying.*


All bold mine.

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Fossil fuels contribute to ‘petro-masculinity’



> *A feminist professor* at Virginia Tech University is warning that fossil fuels are contributing to a warped sense of “masculine identity” and “authoritarianism” among men.
> 
> Cara Daggett, who teaches classes on politics and global security at Virginia Tech, penned her criticism of petro-masculinity in an essay “Petro-masculinity: Fossil Fuels and Authoritarian Desire” for the most recent issue of Millennium: Journal of International Studies.
> 
> *Writing in response to the 2016 election, Daggett coins the term “petro-masculinity” to describe what she sees as a convergence of “climate change, a threatened fossil fuel system, and an increasingly fragile Western hypermasculinity.”*


Bold mine.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

Fine by me.

Former Democratic Congressional Candidate Stands By Claim She’s Given Up On White People



> After losing the Democratic primary to a white incumbent, former Colorado congressional candidate Saira Rao has decided it is time to “give up on white people.”
> 
> Rao tweeted a link to an April New York Times column asking the question “Should I Give Up on White People?.” Rao commented, “Short and long answer: YES.”


She seems nice.


----------



## FeXL

More of I jes' luvs it when they eat their own.

Feminists Clash with Transgenders at London Pride Parade



> We told you it would happen, and it finally has. Conservatives long predicted that feminism and transgenderism were ultimately incompatible, but for a long time it seemed like the LGBT movement might just hold them together. Well, on Saturday that movement burst open, as lesbians led the parade in attacking transgenderism.
> 
> "Transactivism Erases Lesbians!" read a banner that temporarily led the Pride in London march in the heart of Britain's capital.


----------



## Beej

Devastation and Denial: Cambodia and the Academic Left
https://quillette.com/2018/07/15/devastation-and-denial-cambodia-and-the-academic-left/

A lengthy read on the Khmer Rouge and their western fans.


----------



## FeXL

What's actually bad for your health is listening to Progs... 

Bacon Is Bad For Your Mental Health, Say Researchers



> Processed meats like bacon and hot dogs are bad for your mental health, say researchers.
> 
> According to researchers at Johns Hopkins, people who eat meats cured with nitrates are three times more likely to experience a manic episode.
> 
> Apparently, added nitrates are associated with hyperactivity and insomnia.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, hypocritical, left.

Obama Attacks Wealthy For Big Houses Before Returning To His $8 Million Mansion



> At a recent speech in South Africa, former President Barack Obama criticized wealth inequality, saying those who have more money should share their earnings with the less fortunate.
> 
> “Right now, I’m actually surprised by how much money I got,” Obama said of the more than $20 million he earned between 2005 and 2016.
> 
> Obama then chided wealthy individuals for excess, saying, “There’s only so much you can eat. There’s only so big a house you can have. There’s only so many nice trips you can take. I mean, it’s enough.”


More:



> *After the speech calling for rich people to get smaller houses, Obama traveled back to America and to his $8.1 million eight-bedroom, nine-and-a-half bathroom mansion in one of the wealthiest neighborhoods in the world.*


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, measured, left.

The Left's Beheading Obsession



> This week a Portland art gallery chose to display in its front window, facing the sidewalk at a busy intersection, a large black-and-white painting depicting the grisly decapitation of President Donald Trump. The painting is more than just another example of what a grotesque travesty modern artists have made of art. It is also a window into the left’s bloodlust and why progressivism is the totalitarian soulmate of Islamic fundamentalism.
> 
> The image at One Grand Art Gallery shows a hunting knife being drawn across the president’s neck as the executioner’s other hand grips Trump’s hair. Blood gushes from POTUS’ throat and streams from his nose while his eyes roll back in his head. Flames rise symbolically from an American flag pin on the president’s lapel, and the image is captioned in large capital letters, “**** TRUMP.”


Nice.

Once again, imagine the hue & cry from the left if said head had belonged to Barry. Or Che. Or Fidel.


----------



## FeXL

Yep. Just like name-calling...

MoveOn Declares Low Wages “Violence”



> In their campaign for a $15 job-killing minimum wage, the leftwingers at MoveOn.org have declared low wages “violence.”


More:



> The semantic idiocy is just the sort of thing that might have come out of the more extremist elements from the 1960s. It’s the sort of thing Bill Ayers would have said to justify his bombs and not doing enough. It’s something his wife Bernardine Dohrn could have said in between praisings of the Manson murders as “wild.” Everything is violence. Sex is violence. Inequality is violence. Free speech is violence. Debt is violence. Words are violence. Silence is violence. Republicans are violence. Hannah Arendt noticed the left’s fascination with calling everything violence in the New York Review of Books in 1969, bringing up a quote from a famous Marxist: “All politics is a struggle for power; the ultimate kind of power is violence,” said C. Wright Mills,[.]


Next: VICTIM!!! I'M A VICTIM OF VIOLENCE!!!!!

:yawn:


----------



## FeXL

Ran across this story stateside last week.

In a nutshell, a waiter from Texas with the name Khalil Cavill produced a receipt with a note pencilled in reading "We don't tip terrorist" and claiming "VICTIM!!!"

Turns out the note was BS.

Texas waiter made up racist note story, Saltgrass COO says



> A server at a steakhouse in Texas made up the viral story about a customer leaving him a racist note on a receipt, restaurant management announced late Monday afternoon.
> 
> Khalil Cavil posted on Facebook last week that a customer at Saltgrass Steak House in Odessa, Texas, wrote zero in for his tip and put a note at the top of their receipt that said, "We don't tip Terrorist."
> 
> His story quickly gained international attention and the restaurant's corporate office said it had banned the customer responsible.
> 
> Now they say they've learned the whole thing was made up.
> 
> “After further investigation, we have learned that our employee fabricated the entire story," Terry Turney, COO of Saltgrass Steak House, said in a statement.


"Fabricated". Is that the politically correct term for "lying your ass off"?

Once again, with all that's going on in the world today, why do you need to lie to make yourself look bigger or better? There isn't enough legitimate grief around you without having to make $h!t up?


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, totally sane & rational, left.

Further on bulletproof vests being "raaaaaaaaascist!!!"

Minister's bulletproof vest in Jane-Finch 'racist': NDP



> Ontario’s new Minister of Community Safety started his on-the-job training touring the Jane-Finch community wearing a bulletproof vest.


And?



> “Conservative minister Michael Tibollo’s comment this morning about wearing a bulletproof vest at Jane and Finch is inexcusably racist,” NDP Leader Andrea Horwath tweeted.


----------



## FeXL

Further on "We don't tip terrorist".

Of Course: "We Don't Tip Terrorist" Note Written at Top of Receipt Revealed to be Another Hate Hoax Lie



> The restaurant banned the customer without, apparently, inquiring too much about whether this was real, or whether this looked _just like the waiter's handwriting_.
> 
> The local newspaper pushed this story for a week without wondering whether maybe Khalil Cavil is the person who doesn't understand that it would be "we don't tip terrorists" not the gibberish "we don't tip terrorist."
> 
> And now another fake hate hoax has consumed America -- and brought fear and hatred on to the head of a completely-innocent person -- just because cowardly corporations and craven newspapers are absolutely determined to push Social Justice Warrior hoaxes without any fact-checking at all, because Face Checking Is Racist Now.


Further down it's noted that the customer was banned, but now that the truth has been revealed, the customer has been personally invited back for a free meal.

Personally, I'd tell them to get stuffed.

First you discover the truth, then you apply a correcting action. Not the other way around. Screw 'em...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Not a Surprise: "Abolish ICE" Encampment Enforces Its Borders and Its Own Rules Within Those Borders



> _ No photography inside? So you're saying this "Abolish ICE" camp has defined borders enforced by people inside the camp? Fascinating. https://t.co/2Row38DwGS
> — Sean Davis (@seanmdav) July 24, 2018_​


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

I Denounce Your White Geometry



> Tyson E Lewis, a professor of art education at the University of North Texas, fires his wisdom into our minds:
> 
> _Lewis posits that there is a “corporeal geometry of whiteness,” and that what emerges from his analysis “is a description of the aesthetic dimensions of discrimination through the geometric deployment of lines (that maximally extend white bodies into space) and an angle of vision (that constitutes totalized and rigidified racial hierarchies).”_​
> So far as I can tell, and having stared at it for some time, the pile of words above seems intended to repel comprehension. Perhaps we’re supposed to back away from it in bewildered deference.


More:



> _Dr Lewis writes inexplicably neglected erotic literature._
> 
> _Here is the story of Leda, a talented graduate student in poetics at UCLA who gets herself tangled in a web of cultic magic, monsters, and conspiracies. Through her harrowing tale, Leda is abducted and fed to a legendary monster living in the abandoned railcar lines under Los Angeles_​
> He writes porn about a grad student being abducted. Is that woke now?


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, thoughtful left.

Oregon Congressional Candidate Viciously Attacks First Lady Melania Trump



> "Did you know the First Lady works by the hour? #thinkdirty #hoebag," tweeted Roberts, who's running in the 2nd Congressional District in Oregon.
> 
> _Did you know the First Lady works by the hour? #thinkdirty #hoebag
> — Mark Roberts (@RobertsforCD2) July 30, 2018_​


----------



## Macfury

Here's how progressivism saps the strength of American culture:

https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2018/08/01/kennywood-pirate-ship-ride-brake-malfunction/



> Several people spending the day at Kennywood were shaken up Wednesday afternoon when the park’s popular Pirate ship ride malfunctioned and crews were unable to stop it for about 10 minutes.
> 
> No injuries were reported, but several of the riders became nauseous.
> 
> The giant ship swings back and forth like a pendulum, but officials say the malfunction caused the brakes to fail.
> kennywood pirate ride Kennywood Pirate Ship Ride Malfunction Leaves Riders Frightened And Sickened
> 
> Kennywood has now shut down the Pirate ship’s operations, but many riders say they’ll never get on the ride again.
> 
> *“I was terrified. My kids are crying. There was people behind us panicking. There was a guy in front of us, he was ready to get sick,” said one rider who did not want to be identified.*
> *
> “It just kept on going, and I just got really scared, and I was feeling really sick, and I was crying. I was just terrified,” said rider Evan Paulick.*


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, measured, left.

Enraged by Trump Bumper Sticker, Massachusetts Woman Rams into Man's Car



> A Massachusetts woman is accused of intentionally driving into a man’s car Monday after becoming enraged by his Trump bumper sticker. Chloe Wright, 25, has been taken into custody and charged with assault and battery with a dangerous weapon.


Can't get a 25 year old to act in a mature fashion. Yet 16 year olds are ready to vote...


----------



## FeXL

I think I'm going to celebrate the Prog's dislike for the movie by sitting down & watching it this afternoon. Later on tonite, I'll fire up _Blazing Saddles_... :lmao:

Social Justice Warriors Have Finally Come for the Comedy Classic ‘Animal House’



> The 1978 classic film ‘Animal House’ turned 40 years old last weekend, if you can believe it. Since its release, it has stood the test of time as the college comedy which defined the genre. Even when it was originally released, it was considered provocative, but back then America had a sense of humor.
> 
> In the age of the campus social justice warrior, political correctness rules and you are obligated to be offended by everything. Can you even imagine the reaction if someone tried to hold a screening of ‘Animal House’ at Oberlin or UC Berkeley today? No way. The left has deemed it unacceptable. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## FeXL

Further on that problem down in South America that _The Right_ <snort> created...

LATE-STAGE SOCIALISM: ‘The truth is we had to leave’: Fleeing Venezuela for Colombia.



> “Colombia is a lifeline for western Venezuela,” said Rafael Velasquez Garcia, the International Rescue Committee’s (IRC) head of mission in Colombia. “Every day more than 35,000 Venezuelans cross the Simon Bolivar bridge alone to purchase food and receive vital medical assistance, among other services which are not available in Venezuela. Of that number around 4,000 do not return Venezuela – many of whom are without official documentation or status.”
> 
> This number does not include those who cross through the “trochas” or trails that are often controlled by Colombian armed groups and/or organised crime groups, which charge migrants and refugees fees and expose them to the risks of recruitment and robbery.
> 
> An assessment of Venezuelans in Cucuta and Villa del Rosario conducted by the International Rescue Committee in March 2018 showed that among respondents who spent the last month in Colombia, their self-reported highest priority need was to find a job (89 percent), followed by food (80 percent), and then shelter (58 percent).


Up next, how _The Right_ is responsible for Mao, Stalin, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## Macfury

If only CM had been there to take the reins and guide socialism through these multi-decade "rough spots" of upheaval, degradation, and economic collapse.



FeXL said:


> Further on that problem down in South America that _The Right_ <snort> created...
> 
> LATE-STAGE SOCIALISM: ‘The truth is we had to leave’: Fleeing Venezuela for Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> Up next, how _The Right_ is responsible for Mao, Stalin, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> If only CM had been there to take the reins and guide socialism through these multi-decade "rough spots" of upheaval, degradation, and economic collapse.


Yeppers.

And, imagine all the lives he could have saved when socialism teamed up with its economic twin, communism!


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, moral, left.

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> _Are white people predisposed to burn faster in the sun, thus logically being only fit to live underground like groveling goblins
> 
> #CancelWhitePeople_​


----------



## SINC

So true . . .


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own.

#NewRules



> _If @realDonaldTrump does not read the tweets of the pride of the NYT, Sarah Jeong, to the crowd at his rally Saturday, he is missing a perfect opportunity to show the media to America for who exactly who they are.
> 
> Make the liberals defend their own sick, twisted racism._​


Related:

Forced to share a room with transgender woman in Toronto shelter, sex abuse victim files human rights complaint



> A woman has filed a human rights complaint against a Toronto shelter for female recovering addicts, claiming staff forced her to share a small double room with a pre-operative male-to-female transgender person.
> 
> *The formal complaint against the Jean Tweed Centre, which runs Palmerston House, followed Kristi Hanna’s efforts to inquire about her own legal rights in this unusual situation, only to be told by Ontario’s Human Rights Legal Support Centre that, by describing her new roommate as a “man,” Hanna was the one engaged in illegal discrimination.*


Another conservative is born...


----------



## FeXL

Once again: Ya can't fix stupid...

Another example of trendiness based on utter ignorance.



> While the conservative commenteriat has worked itself into a frenzy over the recent spate of proposed plastic straw bans, few pundits have taken notice of bans on something that’s far less cherished, yet far more useful: polystyrene. Notably, beginning on January 1, New York City will begin its ban on the material and many other _liberal cities_ are following suit.


Yeah, bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, sexual assaulting, left.

SPLC Co-Founder Accused of Trying to Molest Step-Daughter With Sex Toy



> A recently-uncovered court document from the divorce proceedings of a prominent Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) figure alleges horrific conduct on behalf of one of the most influential lawyers in America.
> 
> ...
> 
> *According to court testimony, among other perverted sexual behavior, Dees attempted to molest his 18-year-old step-daughter with a sex toy.*


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, frightened of math, left.

Maths textbooks should be banned because they intimidate pupils, headteacher says 



> Maths textbooks should be banned because they intimidate pupils, a leading girls’ school headmistress has said.
> 
> Jane Prescott, head of Portsmouth High School said that students risk becoming anxious if they can see that their classmates are “galloping ahead” of them.


The poor snowflakes...


----------



## Beej

Socialist Utopia Ruined
https://babylonbee.com/news/socialist-utopia-ruined-after-child-shakes-up-ant-farm/


> It was a socialist paradise. Everyone working together in harmony and equally sharing in the labor. But then disaster struck.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Socialist Utopia Ruined


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

Saaaaave the donkeys!!!

Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food



> A few years ago, there were so many donkeys, or burros, in the Venezuelan state of Falcón that they were a problem — herds everywhere, causing highway crashes and blocking airport runways.
> 
> But over the past three years, the herds have shrunk dramatically as thousands of burros have been slaughtered for their meat by Venezuelans suffering through a near-famine.
> 
> “There’s no more burros here,” said Odalys Martinez, a resident of the Paraguana Peninsula in northern Falcón.
> 
> The collapse of the Venezuelan economy is radically changing the eating habits in the oil-producing country, where large sectors of the population are being forced to pick through garbage and slaughter domestic animals to sate their hunger.


"Please, sir. May I have s'more ass?"

Just another meal in that shiny Prog socialist paradise, Venezuela...

Related:

Ambassador Haley to announce $9 million in U.S. aid for Venezuelans in Colombia



> The Trump administration will provide an additional $9 million in humanitarian aid for Venezuelan refugees who have fled into Colombia, U.S. officials told McClatchy.


But _damn_ those Americans for creating this problem in the first place!!!


----------



## FeXL

Antifa Thugs Furious After Police Release Their Pics — Let’s Make Them Famous!



> Police in Berkeley, California and Portland, Oregon, arrested several members of Antifa over the weekend. Now, the Berkeley Police Department has released the names and headshots of many of the individuals arrested during a Sunday protest, posting their pictures and making the unhinged leftists furious. Let’s make these fools famous!


Related:

Antifa And Its Media Lapdogs Are Upset When Police Hold Them Accountable



> Police in Berkeley, California, released names and headshots of individuals arrested during a Sunday protest, and Antifa and its allies are not pleased.
> 
> The Berkeley Police Department published the information for 15 out of 20 individuals it arrested on its Twitter feed to much criticism from left-wing activists, reported The Guardian.
> 
> Berkeley police’s tweets included arrested individuals’ names, ages, city of residence, as well as the charge on which they were arrested.


Just like a common criminal. Beautiful!

Related, too:

This #AntifaGoon screamed she didn't want her picture taken while being arrested. Please respect her privacy. Do not retweet 10,000 times.


----------



## FeXL

Further on contemporary, failed, Progressive, socialist experiments.

Hospitals scrap surgeries, Venezuelans forgo showers as taps run dry



> At one of Caracas’ biggest public hospitals, most bathrooms are closed. Patients fill jugs from a tiny tap on the ground floor that sometimes has a trickle of water. Operations are postponed or canceled.
> Women fill containers with water coming from a mountain, in a road at Plan de Manzano slum in Caracas, Venezuela July 20, 2018. REUTERS/Marco Bello
> 
> The Central Venezuelan University hospital, once a Latin American leader, is reeling as taps run dry.
> 
> “I have gone to the operation bloc and opened the tap to wash my hands, as you must do before a surgery, and nothing comes out,” said gynecologist Lina Figueria.
> 
> Water cuts are the latest addition to a long list of woes for Venezuelans hurting from a fifth year of an economic crisis that has sparked malnutrition, hyperinflation and emigration.


More:



> Lack of water - and taps that sometimes spurt out brown liquid - have triggered health concerns in a country lacking basic antibiotics and vaccines.
> 
> About 75 percent of Caracas residents said they do not receive water regularly, according to a survey published by two Venezuelan non-governmental organizations this month.


----------



## Macfury

If only Rachel Notely were overseeing the disintegration of Venezuela, the messaging would be stronger.


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, tolerant, left.

Detroit Rep. Bettie Cook Scott on Asian opponent: 'Don't vote for the ching-chong!'



> More than a dozen community groups have called on Rep. Bettie Cook Scott (D-Detroit) to apologize for a series of racial slurs sources say she used to describe her primary election opponent, Rep. Stephanie Chang (D-Detroit).
> 
> Scott is alleged to have referred to Chang as "ching-chang" and "the ching-chong" to multiple voters outside polling precincts during last Tuesday's election. She's also said to have called one of Chang's campaign volunteers an “immigrant,” saying “you don’t belong here” and “I want you out of my country.”


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, hypocritical, sexual assaulting, left.

#MeToo Leader Asia Argento Pays $380,000 In Hush Money to Underage Boy She Sexually Assaulted



> And by "sexually assaulted," I mean "statutorily raped."
> 
> Yeah this one's a beaut.
> 
> _The Italian actress and director Asia Argento was among the first women in the movie business to publicly accuse the producer Harvey Weinstein of sexual assault. She became a leading figure in the #MeToo movement. Her boyfriend, the culinary television star Anthony Bourdain, eagerly joined the fight.
> 
> But in the months that followed her revelations about Mr. Weinstein last October, Ms. Argento quietly arranged to pay $380,000 to her own accuser: Jimmy Bennett, a young actor and rock musician who said she had sexually assaulted him in a California hotel room years earlier, when he was only two months past his 17th birthday. She was 37. The age of consent in California is 18.
> 
> That claim and the subsequent arrangement for payments are laid out in documents between lawyers for Ms. Argento and Mr. Bennett, a former child actor who once played her son in a movie._​


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Further from the compassionate, intellectual, hypocritical, sexual assaulting, left.
> 
> #MeToo Leader Asia Argento Pays $380,000 In Hush Money to Underage Boy She Sexually Assaulted


Just read that, pretty crazy though hopefully it starts to bring some sanity to all these movements.

I bet you would hear a lot more about this if the roles were reversed and this was a 37 year old man and a 17 year old girl. He would never work again.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> I bet you would hear a lot more about this if the roles were reversed and this was a 37 year old man and a 17 year old girl. He would never work again.


Especially, _especially_, if he were a Trump supporter. There'd be a Grand Jury convened overnite.


----------



## FeXL

Brought to you by a-holes...

Healthline says, using the medical term ‘vagina’ is not gender-inclusive language, uses ‘front hole’ instead.



> _Healthline_ has claimed health disparities and higher rates of HIV and STIs observed in LGBTQIA communities are due to discrimination in the sex ed world. So, the California based health information provider has adopted the gender-inclusive term “front hole” in place of the medical term, “vagina” in their latest LGBTQIA safe sex guide.
> 
> “For the purpose of this guide, we’ll refer to the vagina as the ‘front hole’ instead of solely using the medical term ‘vagina,'” the document explains. “This is gender-inclusive language that’s considerate of the fact that some trans people don’t identify with the labels the medical community attaches to their genitals.”


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Things are looking up in Venezuelaaaaaah!

Venezuela's economy in complete collapse – and the mother of all human waves outward begins



> As Brazilian troops move toward the Venezuelan border to sort that hell out, and Argentina of all places takes Venezuela to the World Court for crimes against humanity, and the U.S. sends out the USNS Comfort to aid thousands of Venezuela's starving, sick refugees desperately huddled in Colombia, there's obviously a whirlwind coming that that socialist regime is overdue to reap.
> 
> Economically, they've just committed suicide, with dictator Nicolás Maduro's socialist solution for the country's economic meltdown a simple matter of lopping five zeros off the virtually worthless currency, as if that will fix the five-digit-going-on-a-million-percent inflation, devaluing it 95%, pegging it to a made up crypto-currency that's even skeezier than bitcoin, known as the "petro," and raising the minimum wage 6,000%, a move that will shut down pretty much every private business left in Venezuela, given that businesses cannot raise prices.


More:



> Even the Castro dynasty in Cuba, which rules through collective economic ruin, hasn't achieved anything on the scale of this lunacy. The Castros only squandered a leading global sugar industry, not the world's largest oil reserves.


Ah, yes. Socialism at it's finest...

Related:

Socialism did this for Venezuela

Related, too:

Socialism's Here Today, In Venezuela And South Africa — Is U.S. Next?



> Amid all the promises made by the American neo-socialists who are now ascendant in the Democratic Party, one stark reality stands out as a warning: Socialism, wherever it's been tried, has been a failure. You need look no further than today's headlines for proof.
> 
> Both Venezuela and South Africa, each in its own way, are in socialism's inevitable death throes. Both chose socialism, and now both are committing ritual economic suicide by adopting policies that will bring misery, hunger, social despair, economic chaos, hyperinflation, collapsing standards of living and, finally and tragically, mass death.


Related, three:


----------



## Macfury

But the CIA-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-A wrecked Venezuela's socialist paradise!!!

Remember how Obama used to reserve that special bear hug for Chavez?


----------



## FeXL

Prof Wants Math To Oppose ‘Truths And Knowledge’



> Listen, Rochelle, I’m going to let you in on a little secret. *When you’re a left-wing activist masquerading as a public intellectual, yes, you are typically trying to destroy truth…but you usually don’t FLAT-OUT SAY THAT.* She continues:
> 
> “This shift from thinking of mathematics as a noun to mathematx as a verb holds potential for honouring our connections with each other as human and other-than-human persons.”
> 
> What the heck is an “other-than-human person”?


M'bold.

I jes' luvs me these little snippets of Prog truth that occasionally rise to the surface...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> But the CIA-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-A-A wrecked Venezuela's socialist paradise!!!


Oh, I know. It's _always_ the fault of the free market that socialism fails. Like all Prog movements, they've never once pointed the finger at themselves & observed that _they_ were the problem.


----------



## FeXL

New Looney Milk & Water Bill Introduced in California, Where Else?



> Although California has major problems with crime, homelessness, illegal immigration, high taxes, droughts, and fires, they aren’t priorities. Children drinking sodas in restaurants with their parents are.
> 
> With the best of intentions, the control freaks in power in Cali have a new crazy bill.
> 
> Senate Bill 1192 would make water or milk the default drink for kids meals in restaurants in a push to reduce obesity and access to sugary drinks for children.


Do I like the idea of milk or water as default drinks for children? Or, for that matter, adults, too?

Absolutely! But is this something that really needs to be _legislated_? :yikes:


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Oh, I know. It's _always_ the fault of the free market that socialism fails. Like all Prog movements, they've never once pointed the finger at themselves & observed that _they_ were the problem.


Everybody needs to hold hands and embrace socialism together as they circle the toilet bowl to poverty. It's the only way this will work!


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Do I like the idea of milk or water as default drinks for children? Or, for that matter, adults, too?
> 
> Absolutely! But is this something that really needs to be _legislated_? :yikes:


Milk? I guess PETA is losing progressive hearts and "minds".


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Milk? I guess PETA is losing progressive hearts and "minds".


Milk is the collected tears of a slave cow.


----------



## FeXL

Feminist Professor Found Guilty of Pervasive, 3-Year Sexual Harassment of Male Graduate Student;
Other Feminists Defended Her and, Get This, _Blamed the Victim_



> If any of this surprises you, you haven't been paying attention.


_Not_ surprised...


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

Antifa Beats the **** Out of Bernie Sanders Supporter, Thinking He's "Alt-Right" Because He... Was Carrying an American Flag



> So that's the real definition of "alt-right" employed by the left now?
> 
> When they're justifying their terroristic attacks, they claim they're "fighting Nazis."
> 
> But the definition of "Nazi" turns out to be: "someone holding the flag of the nation that defeated the actual Nazis."


----------



## FeXL

Further on that whole "front hole" thing & TG's.

Trans Activists: The Word "Vagina" Is Too "Triggering" for Trans People Without Vaginas. May We Suggest the More Inclusive "Front Hole" as a Replacement?



> Let's start calling breasts "artificially implanted saline sacs" too, just to increase transculsivity on that score too.
> 
> ...
> 
> Spoiler alert: You are different from most people, at least in this one way. I'm sure people in wheelchairs wince sometimes at the mention of walking and running, given that such mentions remind them that they've lost this ability. Shall we begin forbidding people from using the words "walk" and "run" to spare some feelings, too?
> 
> Why not? Maybe we should erase walking and running from physical reality while we're at it-- maybe all people should get around in wheelchairs so as not to make people who are actually wheelchair-bound feel "triggered."


More:



> Last week, "news" broke that nearly all heterosexuals -- and 75% of homosexuals, too -- would not date a trans person. It turns out that straight men prefer to date women, straight women prefer to date men, gay men prefer to date men, and gay women prefer to date women.
> 
> This was called "discrimination." Vice was very, very sad about it.


Further:



> In other words, people, both straight and gay, remain attracted to the _actual sex_ they're sexually oriented to be attracted to, and do not just drop their basic sexual orientation because someone says "Now I'm the other one."
> 
> Apparently, trans activists are shocked that _sex_ might be an important component in _sexual attraction_ or _sexual orientation_. They've tried to rewire reality and claim that sex isn't important, that only expressed, performative "gender identity" matters -- but notice the terms aren't "gender identity attraction" or "gender identity orientation."


Italics from the link.


----------



## FeXL

Animal crackers' animals "freed" as boxes get new look



> After more than a century behind bars, the beasts on boxes of animal crackers are roaming free.
> 
> Mondelez International, the parent company of Nabisco, has redesigned the packaging of its Barnum's Animals crackers after relenting to pressure from People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.
> 
> PETA, which has been protesting the use of animals in circuses for more than 30 years, wrote a letter to Mondelez in the spring of 2016 calling for a redesign.


I guess the People for the Eating of Tasty Animals will now have to adress the fact that people are eating actual _animal crackers_...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Further on that whole "front hole" thing & TG's.
> 
> Trans Activists: The Word "Vagina" Is Too "Triggering" for Trans People Without Vaginas. May We Suggest the More Inclusive "Front Hole" as a Replacement?


Seen several instances of "trans" activists saying that refusing to date them according to their "gender preference" is "violence."


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Animal crackers' animals "freed" as boxes get new look
> 
> I guess the People for the Eating of Tasty Animals will now have to adress the fact that people are eating actual _animal crackers_...


Out of their cages, these animals would be eating each other.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Seen several instances of "trans" activists saying that refusing to date them according to their "gender preference" is "violence."


The day these fragile snowflakes experience _real_ adversity is the day they collapse into a puddle on the floor...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk that Prog socialist paradise, Venezuelaaaaaaah, s'more!

Venezuela: Businesses to Close Following 60-Fold Minimum Wage Increase



> Venezuela is set to face further economic turmoil after socialist dictator Nicolás Maduro announced economic reforms that include lopping five zeroes off the value of the Bolivar currency and increasing the country’s minimum wage by 3,500 percent this weekend.
> 
> Under the new measures, Maduro has created what is known as the “sovereign bolívar,” a parallel currency to the main bolívar, that slashes five zeroes off the country’s currency. The official exchange rate for the bolívar will rise from about 285,000 per dollar to 6 million per U.S. dollar, roughly in line with its true market value, while the government has also raised the monthly minimum wage by 3,500 percent to the equivalent of $30 a month. Prior to this change, hyperinflation drove people’s wage packets down to as little as one dollar a month.


More:



> In his announcement on Friday night, Maduro said that the government would cover minimum wage increases for businesses for up to 90 days as they adjust to inflation.
> 
> “We have the necessary resources. I have ordered my finance minister, Simon Zerpa, to start receiving tomorrow’s payrolls from all sector,” he said. “We are covering you for 90 days so you have no excuse for increasing prices.”


Hell, I feel better already!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Hey, let's talk that Prog socialist paradise, Venezuelaaaaaaah, s'more!
> 
> Venezuela: Businesses to Close Following 60-Fold Minimum Wage Increase
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I feel better already!


Companies that can't afford to spread this incredible wealth around don't deserve to be in business.


----------



## FeXL

The line forms behind you, Lindsay...

PBS Host Lindsay Ellis: ‘I Get Really Excited About White Genocide’



> A Public Broadcasting Service (PBS) host has a long history of anti-white racism and calling for the genocide of white people, evidenced by multiple Tweets sent from her personal account.
> 
> “We anti-whites are coming for you,” Lindsay Ellis Tweeted in 2017. “We know where you live.”
> 
> She then replied to her own tweet, saying that she gets “really excited about white genocide.”
> 
> “It’s going to be the best genocide ever,” according to Ellis. “I made a pinterest board for it.”


----------



## FeXL

Freddie! There's still time to order yours for the new school year!!!

Lacy bras for men are now a thing - and you can also buy matching knickers



> Ladies, if you've ever looked at your man's underwear and thought it was a bit dull, then you're not alone.
> 
> There's so much choice when it comes to women's underwear, from thongs to Brazilian and Bridget Jones -style pants, not to mention strapless, multi-way and water bras.
> 
> Mostly men only have boxers or briefs to choose from.
> 
> However that's all about to change, as one lingerie company have created a unique line of bras and knickers especially for men.


Perhaps something in chartreuse to bring out your eyes... :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Freddie! There's still time to order yours for the new school year!!!


10% off for new orders. That's 40% over four years!


----------



## FeXL

Battlefield "V agina" - Ruining Fun With Politics



> The short version is this:
> 
> Electronic Arts releases the trailer for "Battlefield V" a sequel to a long-running series of war FPS games.
> 
> The trailer gets horrific reviews because of the blatant politics where there is a handicapped woman on the cover of the game, who also happens to be the hero of the game. Never mind women were scarcely present on the battlefields of WWII, never mind it alienated your customer base, Battlefield "V agina" will be shoved down your throats.
> 
> Electronic Arts doubles down saying that "women heroes are here to stay"because they think lying about history and virtue signaling will get more female players and boost sales. Alan Kertz, a lead designer (I believe) of the game, triples down saying that his daughter's desire to play a WWII female soldier is more important than...well... anything else...including the $100 million MINIMUM it took to develop it and another $100 million I estimate to market it.
> 
> And if you were still hoping that you would not be lectured by gender politics in one of the few havens of fun left in your life, EA QUADRUPLES down with one of their executives, Patrick Soderlund, who said "Accept it or Dont buy the game." Since then Mr. Soderlund has left EA.
> 
> Naturally when you ignore the demands of your customers and put politics ahead of profits, it tends to take a toll on your sales and your stock price.


----------



## FeXL

Yep. You heard it here first...

Nixon Campaign Complains About ‘Sexist’ Low Office Temperatures in Request for Warm Debate With Cuomo



> A top strategist for New York gubernatorial candidate Cynthia Nixon (D.) called work offices that are overly air-conditioned "sexist" in a request for balmier room temperatures for Wednesday's primary debate between Nixon and incumbent Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D.).
> 
> After accusing the debate host, WCBS-TV, of being too acquiescent to Cuomo's demands ahead of the debate, Rebecca Katz called for the event hall at Hofstra University on Long Island to be 76 degrees, the New York Times reported. Katz wrote an email to the station, obtained by the _Times_, saying that working conditions are "notoriously sexist when it comes to room temperature, so we just want to make sure we're all on the same page here."


Seventy-six degrees?! :yikes: What about Globull Warming?

Tell ya what, Cynthia. You crank that thermostat up as far as you want. As long as you don't mind my junk and bare naked ass parading back & forth across the floor, go for it. Or, you could turn it down some, put on a sweater & I'd get dressed again.

BTW, when you hit menopause & those hot flashes start rearing their ugly heads, the thermostat ain't gettin' turned down, either...


----------



## FeXL

Maine DOT denies request from PETA to put up memorial for lobsters killed in crash



> The Maine Department of Transportation has denied a request from People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals to build a 5-foot tombstone memorial where lobsters may have died after a crash on Route 1 in Brunswick last week.
> 
> Brunswick Police say a Cozy Harbor Seafood truck, carrying nearly 70 crates of lobster, rolled over and crushed several of them.


----------



## Beej

The Side of Venezuela You Won’t Be Seeing in the Corporate Media Any Time Soon
https://venezuelanalysis.com/analysis/14022

The ideology creates insane levels of denial. Sure a few things could have been done better, but the real problem is Eastasia!

It's like sports fans, but they're "cheering" 24/7 and nations collapse instead of simply not getting medals.

Update: Adding to the grim 1984-style humour...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venezuelanalysis


----------



## Macfury

Venezuals just needed more cowbell... err, socialism... to succeed!


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Update: Adding to the grim 1984-style humour...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venezuelanalysis


Oh man!



> Chomsky wrote that "Venezuelanalysis.com has regularly provided very useful description, analysis, and commentary on developments in Venezuela, rarely available in the US or the West generally, and valuable for a balanced understanding not only of Venezuela but of Latin American generally* in the current very exciting phase of its history.*


I guess extreme deprivation is exciting to some.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> I guess extreme deprivation is exciting to some.


Somehow a good (great?) linguist became a fake political philosopher. A complete mystery that, I'm assured, has nothing to do with political affinity.


----------



## FeXL

Your Gender and Skin Color Have No Value

(language warning)

First off:



> I'm sure most of you are familiar with the concept of this "Professional Whiners Arms Race."
> 
> A white male who is straight is the lowest ranked member in this world.
> You get a leg up if you happen to be female.
> You get another point if you're not straight.
> You get another promotion in if you're not white.
> You get an extra added bonus if that race is black.
> Yet another point if you're neither straight, nor gay, but one of the 40 imaginary genders that's been made up in the past 2 years.
> Another point if you're physically disabled.
> And another point if you're mentally disabled.
> And if you can pull off all 8 of the above, you can add the cherry on the top of simply not being Christian.
> 
> And though most of us in the real laugh at this veritable bigotry, hatred, and insanity, the participants in academia take it VERY seriously.


'Bout right. However:



> Traits don't have value.
> 
> I'm going to say it again, in case you didn't get it the first time.
> 
> Traits, including yours', have no value.
> 
> And the reason traits have no value is two fold.
> 
> First, traits produce nothing of value. Me being white, my buddy Richard being black, and my friend Kari being female produces nothing and offers nothing of value to anybody. However, my buddy Kahn (gay) DOES produce something of value for society. Not because he prefers to suck dick over bang pussy, but because he's an architect. He builds beautiful (and safe) buildings that will house people, house businesses, provide something aesthetically pleasing for the public to look at, and save some money for the owner in energy efficiency.
> 
> I produce value in authoring a suite of books that, for what meager price I charge, will save you easily 100's of thousands of dollars in the future, not to mention decades of your life. This is regardless of me being white or liking girls with big titties.
> 
> And then there's my buddy Atham. You in academia may be masturbating to the fact he's Mexican, and certainly you would give him more scholarship money and job offers than his white, straight counterpart. But him simply being Mexican does not offer society anything of value. He DOES however produce value in that he is a window washer and an engineering major. *He in all truth and reality produces more value in a single hour washing windows than all of the humanities and liberal arts professors do in their entire "careers."*


Bold mine.

Present company included.

Knocks it outta the park. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Macfury

Prog hero Michael Moore:


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Prog hero Michael Moore:


Can't fault the logic there... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

So, Nike just waded into the $h!tshow...

Nike shares drop amid backlash over new Kaepernick ad



> Shares of Nike fell 3 percent on Tuesday as calls for a boycott of the sportswear giant gained traction on social media following its choice of Colin Kaepernick as a face for the 30th anniversary of its “Just Do It” slogan.


I jes' lus me a few of the pertinent quotes:



> “The alt-right calls for a Nike boycott will fail just like the boycott of Dick’s Sporting Goods failed,” said Matt Powell, a senior adviser with market research firm NPD Group. “Old angry white guys are not a core demographic for Nike.”


Dick's sales is taking a hammering. The boycott is just gathering steam. Powell is ignorant & uninformed. As to his shot about "Old angry white guys", perhaps not. But "Old angry white guys" like me still pay for the footwear & clothing of our resident children. And it ain't gonna be anything with a swoosh on it, Matty-boy...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Nike s'more.

Nike Shares Drop As Kaepernick Ad Triggers Calls for Boycott



> The choice of Kaepernick sparked tens of thousands of people to tweet using the hashtag #NikeBoycott on Tuesday morning. Some users posted images of themselves ripping or burning Nike shoes and clothing.


Nike Stock Plunges After Tapping Kaepernick as 'Just Do It' Campaign Poster Boy



> Main Street Pilot CEO Col. Brian Searcy (Ret.) told Fox Business' Charles Payne that Nike's decision to use Kaepernick is just causing more divisiveness in the country.
> 
> "Twitter exploded, we've seen shoes being burned, socks being cut, and my concern as a veteran, somebody that's served and defended this country, who's a full and fervent supporter of law enforcement and EMS and all the firemen and women that are out there is that we're not showing the true respect that they need and we're just contributing to the divisiveness in this country," he said.


And, a little less subtle:

Nike: The Social Justice Slave Labor Shoe That Hates America



> It’s a bad time for bad sneakers.
> 
> Nike sales have seen their slowest growth in seven years. It was the worst performing Dow stock of 2016. Americans don’t seem to want badly made overpriced shoes put together by slave labor.
> 
> The failing company tried to turn around its poor sales by doubling down on its abrasive lefty politics. Nike’s Consumer Direct Offense was supposed to stand for reclaiming American market share, instead of directly offending consumers. But if Nike can’t sell its shoddy athletic wear, it can offend Americans.


More:



> Unlike the hundreds of women working in a Cambodian factory that supplies Nike (among other companies) who passed out as temperatures reached nearly 100 degrees Fahrenheit. Over three days, 360 female workers passed out after working ten hour days with little food at punishing temperatures.
> 
> Nike’s Code of Conduct allows girls as young as 16 to work in factories. But they may be even younger.
> 
> At one Nike supplier, “workers routinely collapsing unconscious at their work stations from overwork and excessive heat, then being forced to return to work minutes after waking up” were observed.
> 
> *Just don’t pass out.*


M'bold.

Further:



> *Nike’s Asian slave labor force actually sacrifices everything. And the proceeds go to Nike executives and millionaire racists like Kaepernick who invoke the historical memory of slavery even as they profit from real life slavery.* Kaepernick had compared the police to runaway slave patrols and his latest NFL deal fell through after his girlfriend had compared the owner of the Baltimore Ravens to a slave master.
> 
> But the truth about slavery can be found in Colin Kaepernick making millions from Nike slave labor.
> 
> Nike’s embrace of Kaepernick marks its transition away from sports and into social justice. It’s the same trajectory that crumbled ESPN and the NFL’s core business. And it’s not doing wonders for Nike.


M'bold.

(love the headline below)

KAEPERNICK SACKED IN END ZONE, OPPOSITION SCORES SAFETY: Nike Makes Kaepernick Face Of Brand, Nike Shares Fall.



> In the crowded marketplace of athletic apparel, presumably Nike’s overnight transformation from selling an apolitical product to “woke sneakers” for the SJW set is a brand strategy similar to the reason why late night TV aims hard left, as described by Robert Tracinski of the _Federalist_:
> 
> _This is also my theory about the big entertainment awards shows like the Oscars and the Emmys. If the big, broad, general audience you used to have is gone, and deep down you think it’s never coming back, then why not make a harder bid for the loyalty of the smaller audience you’ve got left? In a time when the entertainment industry is (or thinks it is) a one-party state with no dissenters, you had better echo that politics back to your base.
> 
> What were once cultural institutions with a broad, bipartisan audience are becoming niche players with a narrow fan base. They no longer view partisan politics as a dangerous move that will shrink their audience. Instead, they’re using partisan politics as a lure to secure the loyalty of their audience, or what is left of it. Not that it’s going to work over the long term, because people who want to have their biases confirmed will just watch the five-minute YouTube clip Chris Cillizza links to the next day._​


Nike Uses Colin Kaepernik as a Spokesman, Claiming That Kaepernik "Sacrificed Everything" For His Beliefs



> But we can't criticize them. They're a Holy Corporation. Whenever a corporation takes action to limit a conservative's speech, they all bleat, "Freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom from consequences."
> 
> But when a conservative even criticizes corporate speech, the Corporate Wing of the Uniparty tells us that corporate freedom of speech _should_ mean freedom from consequences, and you're an Anti-American thug if you even attempt criticism or social pressure.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, I can hardly wait!

NBC Orders ‘Law & Order: Hate Crimes’ Series From Dick Wolf & Warren Leight



> Co-created with one of Wolf’s top lieutenants, former Law & Order: SVU showrunner Warren Leight, the latest Law & Order installment is based on New York’s actual Hate Crimes Task Force, the second oldest bias-based task force in the U.S. The unit, which pledges to uphold a zero tolerance policy against discrimination of any kind, works under the NYPD’s real Special Victims Unit and often borrows SVU’s detectives to assist in their investigations.


As AoS noted:



> Let me guess: White, Male, Christian will be the root cause of all hate.


Yeppers...


----------



## FeXL

Largely, yes. Save, of course, for those few of us who are not raising our children as fragile, always-on-the-verge-of-melting, snowflakes.

Is Safetyism Destroying a Generation?



> A review of *The Coddling of the American Mind: How Good Intentions and Bad Ideas Are Setting Up a Generation for Failure* by Greg Lukianoff and Jonathan Haidt, Penguin Press (September 4, 2018) 352 pages.
> 
> In recent years behaviours on university campuses have created widespread unease. Safe spaces, trigger warnings, and speech codes. Demands for speakers to be disinvited. Words construed as violence and liberalism described as ‘white supremacy’. Students walking on eggshells, too scared to speak their minds. Controversial speakers violently rebuked – from conservative provocateurs such as Milo Yiannopoulos to serious sociologists such as Charles Murray, to left-leaning academics such as Bret Weinstein.


More:



> Haidt and Lukianoff argue that the focus on feelings is a symptom of a culture that encourages emotional reasoning: letting feelings guide our interpretation of reality. Students are being taught to engage in thought patterns that make the world appear more threatening – such as focusing on a worst possible outcome, overgeneralising, assuming that one knows what other people are thinking, and only seeing the negative in situations. These are the precisely the same cognitive distortions that lead to anxiety and depression (e.g. the world is a dangerous place for a person like me, everyone I know hates me, etc).


----------



## FeXL

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Shut Up, Wesley: Ceaselessly Annoying Social Justice Warrior and Manchild Wil Wheaton _Banned From LEFTWING Social Media Site_



> L-O-F**king-L.
> 
> Here's Tim Pool's video about it all.
> 
> Here's my own digest, to the extent I understand it. I may have some things wrong here.
> 
> 1. Wil Wheaton recently announced (again!) that he was quitting Twitter, _this time_ in protest of Twitter not banning Alex Jones.
> 
> 2. Wil Wheaton then began posting on a Twitter-like site called "Mastodon," which, if I understand this, is an even _more_ purified leftwing lunatic asylum than Twitter is.
> 
> 3. Wil Wheaton had already become controversial on the hard feminist left because he is friends with fellow annoying no-talent YouTube Nerd Chris Hardwick, who had been accused of... something. I never followed this story and I'm not sure what he was accused of. Something people categorized under "#MeToo," though his employer investigated the matter and found he had done nothing deserving a firing.
> 
> But feminists said that he "kept silent" about what he knew about Chris Hardwick, likening him to Ben Affleck keeping quiet about Harvey Weinstein.


In sum:



> In case you are now actually feeling actual sympathy for the loathsomely nasty geek loser Wil Wheaton, read his groveling, cucked-out, tucked-under self-abusing wormy apology and _stop_ feeling sorry for him immediately.
> 
> These are his rules; this is the world he smeared others to create; he gets to live in this vicious ****holes of narks, snitches, and sociopathic Empowered Loser Thought Police he wished into being.
> 
> How do you like your Utopia now, Mr. Crusher?


All emphasis from the link.


----------



## Macfury

I disliked Wheaton from the moment he set foot on that _Star Trek_ show.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I disliked Wheaton from the moment he set foot on that _Star Trek_ show.


Yep.

Few years back Stone Brewing from California did up a collaboration Imperial Stout involving him in some fashion or another. I tried it, found it underwhelming & have not bothered picking up subsequent versions of it.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Matt Powell, still thinking this TGF won't have an effect on sales?

Nike's Favorability Drops Double Digits Following New ‘Just Do It’ Campaign with Colin Kaepernick



> A new report from Morning Consult reveals consumer opinions of Nike have shifted rapidly since announcing their new campaign with former NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick. Across nearly every demographic, perceptions of Nike’s brand have fallen, including among key consumer groups.


More:



> 1. *Nike’s Favorability Drops by Double Digits*: Before the announcement, Nike had a net +69 favorable impression among consumers, it has now declined 34 points to +35 favorable.


Nearly a 50% drop! 

Related:

Sean Hannity: Get real, Nike – Here's what 'sacrificing everything' REALLY looks like



> I would like to take a moment to remind Nike executives what sacrificing everything looks like: It's not a [bitchy, crying, whiny] multimillionaire, social justice warrior whose greatest feat of bravery is kneeling on a football field and wearing those socks against our police officers.
> 
> Instead, those who sacrifice everything can be found on the ground in Afghanistan as we speak: U.S. soldiers fighting and dying to keep this country safe -- fighting for a cause bigger than themselves.
> 
> They can be found in the bravery and the courage of men and women that protect and serve: the police, firemen, first responders that run towards danger when we all run away. And they can also be found in graveyards all around the world from Normandy, to the Pacific, from Vietnam to Korea.
> 
> All across the United States, there are millions of men and women who have really sacrificed everything for strangers they didn't even know, so that the world, this country, could be a better, safer, freer place.
> 
> There are plenty of heroes in this country that Nike could feature, but Colin Kaepernick -- a Castro-loving American, a cop-hating, ex- three-year backup quarterback – he’s is not one of them.


Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Suits me. The fewer of these self-loathing idiots who have offspring to contaminate, the better.

Voluntary Human Extinction Movement Gathers Steam



> Self-loathing is one of the symptoms of being a leftist. Specifically, a self-loathing that causes one to wish for the extinction of the human race. Case in point: the voluntary human extinction movement (VHEMT), an organization that, true to its name, calls for humans to voluntarily work toward our eventual extinction.
> 
> Most leftists don't come out and say that they long for the day when humanity will be wiped off the face of the earth. Many of their policies, however, reveal that longing: abortion, same-sex marriage, and economic policies that will cause society to revert back to the time when humans struggled to survive, to name just three. At least VHEMT has the intellectual honesty to be up front about their objective. Well, intellectually honest up to a point. *The organization isn't calling for its members to get the ball rolling and off themselves. Instead, VHEMT wants humans to pledge to stop having babies.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Nike s'more.

Gold Star Wife Drops Challenge On Nike, Kaepernick: ‘Meet Me And My Son At Arlington’



> Gold Star wife Brittany Jacobs issued a stark challenge to former 49er and new face of Nike, Colin Kaepernick, suggesting Sunday that they ought to meet her and her son at Arlington National Cemetery.
> 
> “They can personally look in the eyes of my son and see what a dear sacrifice was made,” she explained, “and they can look around and see thousands and thousands of people who also sacrificed everything for something that they believed in.”


Give 'em hell, Ms. Jacobs.


----------



## FeXL

In the face of Nike's TGF, there have been a number of memes created. This is one of my favorite:


----------



## FeXL

Chickens—>Roost.

Transgender Rapist Moved to Men’s Jail After Sexually Assaulting Female Inmates



> A transgender person convicted of multiple rapes and sexual abuse of a child carried out sex attacks on fellow inmates within days of being remanded into a women’s prison.
> 
> Convicted at Leeds Crown Court of three rapes, Karen White, who was previously known as David Thompson and born Stephen Wood, was sent to HMP New Hall in September 2017 after authorities heard the 52-year-old identified as a woman.
> 
> The prison service has apologised after White admitted to two counts of sexual assault against two women while in prison, while a judge ordered two further charges of sex attacks on fellow inmates to remain on file.
> 
> White, who had previously been jailed for 18 months in 2001 after committing offences of indecent assault and gross indecency with a child, carried out the first attack within days of arriving at the all-women prison, according to prosecutor Charlotte Dangerfield.


Another perfect Progressive storm. :clap:


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Chickens—>Roost.
> 
> Transgender Rapist Moved to Men’s Jail After Sexually Assaulting Female Inmates
> 
> 
> 
> Another perfect Progressive storm. :clap:



So I guess "she" can no longer be a "she" because a sexual assault crime was committed?


----------



## SINC

It is so sad that governments have fallen for this entire gender scam. It's pure bull****e.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> So I guess "she" can no longer be a "she" because a sexual assault crime was committed?


Ya know, wonderings, I just don't know anymore.

What I do know is that this whole PC TG thing is going to come back & bite the Progs in the ass on a regular basis. There are simply too many incongruences to deal with and still make it work. Unfortunately, women & children, the ones who need society's protection the most, will be the ones most hurt.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that socialist Prog paradise, Venezuelaaaaah?

US official: Venezuela government 'steals from food programme'



> The US has accused Venezuela's government of stealing from a state-run food programme while its own people go hungry.


As an aside:



> "Something is very wrong when citizens of an oil-rich country have to leave in order to beg on Colombian streets to feed their children," Ms Haley said at the meeting.


Yep. Alberta is heading the exact same direction unless we get rid of Knothead & The Dope. Same oil, same Prog mindset, same economic vapidity.


----------



## FeXL

Journals, Universities Deep-Six Study For Noticing Men And Women Are Different



> A study exploring Darwinian reasons there are both more highly intelligent and intelligence-deficient men than women was actively suppressed by professors at prestigious universities, all for merely discussing the reality that the sexes are different, says the study’s coauthor. A journal editor and professor at Smith College told him it was repressed because several academics worried about the “very real possibility that the right-wing media may pick this up and hype it internationally.”
> 
> So the study was yanked from acceptance in several journals, lost its coauthors, generated threats to the authors’ careers and institutions, and was stripped of acknowledging its authors had received federal funding, all revealing the deep academic corruption of even “free speech exemplars” like the University of Chicago.
> 
> The study was accepted, then rejected at the Mathematical Intelligencer for political reasons. “In my 40 years of publishing research papers I had never heard of the rejection of an already-accepted paper,” writes study coauthor Ted Hill, a research scholar at the California Polytechnic State University in San Luis Obispo. Perhaps he’d not run into the “there are fewer women in scientific fields solely because of sexism” mafia before. Well, he sure got the full monty from these ideologues with this paper.


Can't have the narrative broken now, can we?


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

‘Pussy Hat’ Design Withdrawn After Activists Insist Some Women Have Penises



> An Irish woman has withdrawn the “pussy hat” knitting pattern which she had posted online as a service to fellow female protesters preparing for President Trump’s visit to Ireland in November: woke activists had pointed out to her that some women have penises, not vaginas.


So sew a dick on them...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Man, they're eating themselves alive.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Man, they're eating themselves alive.


My popcorn futures are soaring. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on Wheaton the Whiner.

Having quit Twitter, Wil Wheaton “still trying to process” how some people never gave him a chance



> In mid-August, actor Wil Wheaton announced that he was boycotting Twitter until CEO Jack Dorsey permanently banned Alex Jones from the platform. He’s still gone, and The A.V. Club reports that he’s posted on his website his feelings about social media and how he doesn’t deserve to be treated so terribly.


Wah. Time to put on your big girl panties & suck it up, Wil.


----------



## FeXL

Good.

NYT: CBS Fired Les Moonves When They Found Out He Was Being Blackmailed and Was Trying to Get His Blackmailer a Job to Insure Her Silence



> _The last straw that led to the ouster of CBS Corp. Chief Executive Les Moonves was not the new claims of sexual assault and harassment in a New Yorker article Sunday, but revelations in August that he was being blackmailed by one of his alleged victims and was trying to get her a job to secure her silence, the New York Times reported late Wednesday. Moonves still had strong support from some CBS board members after the first allegations against him were published by the New Yorker in July, the Times said. But that support reportedly eroded after directors learned one of Moonves' accusers was threatening to go public, and that Moonves was trying to pay her off with a job at CBS. That shattered his credibility regarding his previous denials to the board that he had done anything wrong, the Times reported, and the board started to seek his ouster._​


More:



> And it gets worse for CBS news, too: 60 Minutes producer Jeff Fager has been fired, due to his threatening email to a reporter to back off of reporting on CBS' own #MeToo problems.
> 
> _CBS revealed Wednesday that Fager had warned CBS reporter Jericka Duncan, who was reporting on the news division's own sexual-misconduct scandal, to *"be careful," adding, "there are people who lost their jobs trying to harm me, and if you pass on these damaging claims without your own reporting to back them up, that will become a serious problem."*_​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on mental illness.

U.S. Doctors Are Performing Double Mastectomies On Healthy 13-Year-Old Girls



> Some physicians in the United States are performing double mastectomies on healthy 13-year-old girls. The justification is gender dysphoria (“transgenderism”)—the girls now identify as boys and therefore want to look like boys.
> 
> *Sometimes this dysphoria doesn’t appear until adolescence, and often little or no psychological evaluation is done to determine the underlying cause of the teenager’s desire to mutilate her body.* But these doctors are willing to give her what she thinks she wants. And your federal tax money is paying for research to validate this gruesome treatment (see here and here).


Yeah, bold mine.

More:



> In a breathtaking dismissal of possible regret, Olson also said, “And here’s the other thing about chest surgery: If you want breasts at a later point in your life, you can go and get them.” Well, then. One wonders if Olson takes the same attitude toward regret over the permanent sterilization effected by cross-sex hormones and a gonadectomy. After all, if one later comes to desire children, one can “go and get them” from other sources.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, I agree. Especially, _especially_, those poor mentally ill sods from the Middle East masquerading as terrorists who kill Westerners...

Canada’s assisted-dying laws must be open to those with mental illness


----------



## FeXL

I've _never_ cared for Carrey as an actor. Now, I have reason to dislike his politics.

Venezuelan Journalist Calls Out Jim Carrey’s “Say ‘Yes’ to Socialism” Schtick



> Actor Jim Carrey appeared on Bill Maher’s show last week and sang the praises of socialism; at one point he stated, “We have to say yes to socialism — to the word and everything.”


----------



## FeXL

Nope. No way. Not a chance. There is no way that TG is a mental illness. Uh, unh. _They're born that way..._

The Alarming Findings of a New Study on Transgender Teens and Suicide

I'm going to throw out the punchline right off the getgo:



> *One in every two transgender adolescents who are born female but identify as male has attempted suicide in the past year, according to a new study.*


More:



> By comparison, they found that 14 percent of all teenagers had attempted suicide at least once.


Further:



> The new study comes on the heels of another alarming and controversial one examining *the contagious nature of transgender ideology*.
> 
> That study, published Tuesday in the journal PLOS One by Brown University’s Lisa Littman, looked at “rapid-onset gender dysphoria”—that is, gender dysphoria not present in early youth but that manifested within days or weeks in teens and young adults.
> 
> Littman found that exposure to peers who identified as transgender and transgender-positive content online may contribute to development of this rapid-onset gender dysphoria.
> 
> Within days, Brown University pulled down an article promoting Littman’s study. The university said it removed the article in order to conduct an academic review, but it’s clear the decision had more to do with political correctness and uncomfortable results.


Read: Following a trend. As in, being a trendoid. As in, "Oh, that sounds kewl! Where do I go to get _my_ breasts lopped off?!"

And, before the Progs start screaming about the fact that this second paper wasn't _peer reviewed_ (whatever that means, in this day & age...), yes, I read the link. However, as the article notes, the research points most assuredly to a "dig here" scenario.

Once more:



> And those numbers deserve repeating: *One in two biological girls who identify as boys tried to kill themselves in the past year. Two in five gender-nonconforming adolescents tried to kill themselves. And three in 10 biological boys who identify as girls tried to kill themselves.*


All emphasis mine.

Mental. Illness.


----------



## FeXL

Once again: With all the real crap going down in the world today, why do some still feel they have to make $h!t up?

Story of teens shouting 'Trump 2016,' leaving 'Go Home' note all lies, woman admits



> A New York woman admitted she fabricated her story to police claiming a group of teens shouted “Trump 2016” at her and left the note “Go Home” after slashing her tires, police said.
> 
> Adwoa Lewis, 19, was arrested and charged with making a false punishable written statement following an “extensive investigation” into her claims she made earlier this month, Nassau County police said Saturday.


----------



## FeXL

Impossible To Satisfy, By Design



> As noted here previously, it helps if you think of woke piety as a kind of positional good, a marker of in-group status, jealously defended and forever in peril...And so the goal posts have to move, and keep moving, leading to ever greater contrivance and ever more absurd definitions of oppression. There’s an in-built neediness that leads to escalation and all manner of bizarre phenomena. From “social justice” activists fabricating ‘hate’ crimes for lack of any real ones, to agonised Guardian articles about the menace posed by heteronormative cupcakes and spellcheck software, and about how men discussing barbecues is not only “oppressively penetrating,” but about as “oppressively penetrating” as a thing can be.


----------



## FeXL

WHAT?? Mother Arrested for Punishing 15-Yr-Old Daughter by Taking Cell Phone Away



> Police in Michigan idiotically arrested a mother who punished her teen daughter by taking a cell phone away from the girl. You read that right, police ACTUALLY arrested this mom for disciplining her daughter.
> 
> The incident wrapped up last week in Hudsonville, Michigan, where a prosecutor finally dropped the charges Tuesday against mother Jodie May. But the whole thing should never have gotten to the point where prosecutors were considering charges in the first place.
> 
> “I would like answers on why it got so far and how it got this far, where this happened within my home. I’m disciplining my child, then I’m being the one handcuffed,” May told WOOD-TV.


----------



## FeXL

Good!

‘Monday Night Football’ Posts Lowest Week 2 Ratings Ever Recorded



> The ratings for Week Two’s Monday Night Football game between the Chicago Bears and the Seattle Seahawks, crashed to the lowest numbers ever recorded for a Week Two Monday night game.
> 
> According to Sports Business Daily’s Austin Karp, the Bears’ 24-7 mauling of the Seahawks flopped to an 8.2 in overnight ratings. That makes Monday night’s game the lowest rated Week Two game since the previous low in 2016 when the Bears faced the Philadelphia Eagles:


----------



## FeXL

Good, too!

Evergreen State sees 'catastrophic' drop in enrollment after social justice meltdown



> Evergreen State College enrollment plummeted after fallout from the controversial “Day of Absence” in May 2017 when all white people were asked to leave the campus.
> 
> The publicly funded college – committed to social justice – became the poster child of a campus overrun by hyper-political correctness when students shut down the campus and shouted down then-evolutionary biology professor Bret Weinstein for merely questioning the event kicking white people off campus.
> 
> Weinstein, who describes himself as “deeply progressive,” ultimately lost his job and was labeled a “racist” and “white supremacist.”
> 
> Although just estimates, a representative from Evergreen said they expect around 350 freshman this fall, with a total of 3,000-3,100 total enrollment, both of which “do represent significant decreases as compared to before the 2017 unrest.”


More:



> Even though Evergreen is the only four-year college in the state of Washington to see a decrease in applications, the school’s president, George Bridges, instead of pointing to the race-based protests as the problem, said it is “really complex and not attributable to any one factor.”


Denial. Not just a river in Egypt anymore...


----------



## FeXL

Feds Spend $1,009,762 Training ‘Social Justice’ Math Teachers



> The National Science Foundation is spending over $1 million to train two-dozen "social justice" math teachers in Philadelphia.
> 
> The Drexel University project will promote Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics (STEM) high school curriculums that are "steeped in the context of social justice."
> 
> The project, which began this summer, is recruiting 24 Drexel students earning a bachelor’s degree in a STEM field, which they will train to teach in school districts in Philadelphia.
> 
> "The project will use recent scientific, mathematical, and educational knowledge to prepare and support the twenty-four pre-service teacher candidates with an emphasis on understanding the culture and life experiences of students in high-need schools," according to the grant for the study.
> 
> *The stated goal of the study is to "promote social justice teaching."*


Bold mine.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## FeXL

Awww. Poor horsey...

Judge throws out lawsuit granting horse legal standing to sue



> In a welcome dose of sanity, Oregon judge John Knowles threw out a lawsuit filed by animal rights activists that would have given a horse legal standing to sue. This is a can of worms the animal rights crowd would _love_ to open up, and it is an ongoing effort. But at least in this instance, the judge recognized the problems it would lead to:


Whew! Dodged a bullet there. Was worried my cat was going to take me to court 'cause I squirt his hairy orange ass with a spray bottle of water when he gets up on the kitchen counter...


----------



## FeXL

I don't know if breaking them up is a solution, or if the state should even become involved.

However, the first comment is very salient.

Break Them Up



> AFTER BEING TOLD FOR YEARS THAT CORPORATIONS AREN’T ENTITLED TO FREE SPEECH, WE’LL NOW HEAR THAT THIS IS AN ASSAULT ON GOOGLE’S FIRST AMENDMENT RIGHTS.


Comment:



> I have a question for leftists/liberals defending Google, facebook and other tech giants
> 
> Imagine that right after his presidency Trump’s fortune explodes and he become the richest man on earth, he then buys google, facebook, twitter and a few other tech giants
> 
> he then makes them change algorythns to make sure liberal voices and opinions are suppressed, he makes them trick search results so that only positive news about conservatives appear and only negative news about liberals appears in search results
> 
> he bans or censors left wing sites
> 
> and so on and so forth
> 
> now… would you be telling us those are private companies and to leave Trump alone?
> 
> would you fight for Trump’s right to run his social platforms the way he wishes to run them?


Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL

Cops: Call us if your feelings are hurt



> Police in a United Kingdom precinct are urging residents to call for help when they feel insulted.
> 
> Or hurt.
> 
> Or slighted.
> 
> In a world where “snowflakes” regularly complain of “microaggressions” such as addressing an audience “ladies and gentlemen,” the South Yorkshire Police are encouraging people to “put a stop” to hate and report what they have loosely defined as “non-crime hate incidents.”


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Further on...Venezuelaaaaah!

U.N. Fails Venezuela's Suffering People — Again



> Venezuela's slide into economic oblivion is one of the greatest preventable tragedies of our time. It has once cause, and one cause only: A socialist government, begun under late dictator Hugo Chavez and continued under the current dictator, Nicolas Maduro. As the Economist observed in 2017, "No war, foreign or civil, is to blame for this catastrophe. Venezuela did this to itself."


The Progs ain't gonna like that...


----------



## FeXL

Return To The Planet Of The Bedlamites



> Jillian Kay Melchior shares an eye-widening guide to the Clown Quarter’s academic standards, and the unhappy personalities it attracts:
> 
> _The three academics call themselves “left-leaning liberals.” Yet they’re dismayed by what they describe as a “grievance studies” takeover of academia, especially its encroachment into the sciences… *Beginning in August 2017, the trio wrote 20 hoax papers, submitting them to peer-reviewed journals under a variety of pseudonyms… Journals accepted seven hoax papers. Four have been published…*_​


More:



> In the world of intersectional grievance hustling, citing dog-humping incidents as evidence of “rape culture” constitutes “very good work” and “excellent scholarship.” *We also learn that an aversion to transsexuality can be “challenged” with “receptive penetrative sex toy use.”* Oh, and it turns out that you can impress a peer-reviewed feminist social work journal with chapters of Hitler’s _Mein Kampf_.


All bold mine.

:yikes:

The line forms behind...somebody else.


----------



## Macfury

Beej beat you to it in the education thread!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Beej beat you to it in the education thread!


Ooooops! Hadn't got there yet. 

Nicely done, Beej. Great minds think alike. 

Funny, I was thinking this could be posted in either the Education thread or the Science thread, too.


----------



## FeXL

Liberal Professor Wants Activists To Be Considered Veterans, Afghanistan Veteran Responds

Subheadline: "To say this term applies to everyone who might get upset and hold up a sign somewhere, that doesn't make any sense at all."

Yeppers.



> In a new op-ed on LGBTQ Nation, a leftist writer suggested expanding the definition of "Veteran" to include those involved in conflict resolution on behalf of a government as well as peace activists.
> 
> Dr. Warren J. Blumenfeld, a professor from the University of Massachusetts Amherst, started off his piece claiming that he observed a man receiving a 10% discount at the vet for being a military veteran. "I thought that this was not only appropriate, but the defenders of this country’s security should be given an even greater discount," he wrote.
> 
> Blumenfeld claims he has "long thought" about "whom our country includes in it’s socially constructed category of 'veteran,'" and asks: *"Can we as a nation begin now to consider expanding the category of ‘veteran’ to include the diplomats and the mediators, those working in the conflict resolution, and activists dedicated to preventing wars and to bringing existing wars to diplomatic resolution once they have begun?"*


M'bold.

*No.*

Period.

Next he'll be claiming that, say, Antifa idiots are patriots & deserve to be called veterans, too.


----------



## FeXL

Awww. Poor Tubby Riefenstahl...

Michael Moore’s Anti-Trump Documentary Pulls a Disappearing Act at the Box Office



> “Fahrenheit 11/9,” for instance, is in a whopping 1,719 theaters, which is an insanely high number for a documentary.
> 
> To break down even more the dumpster fire that this movie is proving to be, Friday night estimates had the film averaging $177 per theater.
> 
> That averages out to likely less than 20 tickets sold per theater — based on varying ticket prices across the country. This movie is basically nonexistent to the majority of America’s moviegoing public.


----------



## FeXL

I'm On Vacation But I Had To Take A Second To Shout Out The NCAA For Another Brave Effort To Stop Players From Getting Donations For Life Threatening Injuries



> When Tennessee State linebacker Christion Abercrombie went down this weekend with a “life threatening” head injury which required emergency surgery that left him in critical condition, what did everyone do? They sent thoughts and prayers. They grabbed their checkbooks and opened their Venmo accounts and flooded a GoFundMe page with thousands of dollars to help support Abercrombie and his family as he tried to recover. Yes I couldn’t believe it either. Luckily the NCAA was keeping a watchful eye on everything because they knew what this kind of thing can lead to. You support one life threatening injury next thing you know everyone is supporting life threatening injuries and draining their bank accounts to save lives and the economy shrivels up and nobody has any money left to buy the Big Ten Network. They shut that thing down so quick it would make your head spin, literally, because they shut down money to treat a head injury.
> 
> They sent their PR team out in full force to defend themselves from all the trash talkers.


----------



## FeXL

Is there _anything_ those Russkies can't do?

Oh, My: Rian Johnson Pushes Claim that _TEH RUSSIANS_ Were Behind Fan Rejection of Miserable _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_


----------



## FeXL

Scientist Suspended, Put Under Investigation For Arguing Physics Isn’t Sexist



> A physics professor who blamed "cultural Marxism" for punishing scientists if they challenge the idea that "microaggressions," "gaslighting," and "mansplaining" are preventing women from succeeding in STEM has been suspended and is under an ethics investigation.
> 
> Alessandro Strumia of the University of Pisa said many people warned him before he gave his presentation at the first workshop on "High Energy Theory and Gender" at the European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN) last week. Strumia's talk pushed back against the widespread movement in academia that STEM fields are discriminatory toward women.
> 
> "Physics is not sexist against women," his presentation concluded. "However truth does not matter, because it's part of a political battle coming from outside."


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, peaceful, left.

Man roundhouse-kicks anti-abortion advocate at Toronto protest



> A Toronto anti-abortion advocate is speaking out after being roundhouse-kicked by a male counter-protester at an anti-abortion event in Toronto, last weekend.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, peaceful, left.
> 
> Man roundhouse-kicks anti-abortion advocate at Toronto protest


Good grief--another fine prog specimen. These weak characters should avoid physical confrontations at all costs, lest they crumple and perish.


----------



## SINC

Somebody ought to kick that SOB square in the nuts.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Somebody ought to kick that SOB square in the nuts.


Could be an impossibly small target.


----------



## Beej

Portland traffic enforcement is unusual.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1049293858402517000


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Portland traffic enforcement is unusual.


Related:

Antifa Protesters Block Portland Traffic, Nearly Start Riot During Patrick Kimmons Vigil



> Antifa protesters blocked traffic and almost started a riot during a Saturday march and vigil for Patrick Kimmons, a black Portland man shot by police on September 30 after he allegedly shot two people and approached officers holding a gun.
> 
> ...
> 
> *“Just go that way,” a female protester told a driver who had rolled down his window to talk. When he purportedly asked why, she responded, “Because I told you to.”*


Bold mine.

Yeah, not f'ing likely...


----------



## FeXL

Another Bank Joins List Of Those Who Won’t Do Business With Gun Makers



> _Representatives from Fifth Third Bank visited Spike’s Tactical, a Florida based firearm manufacturer, last Tuesday to inform them that the bank was discreetly planning to exit the banking sector for gun-related businesses.
> 
> According to Spike’s Tactical co-owner Angela Register, the bank representative informed her and their chief financial officer that their business line of credit would not be renewed and encouraged them to find a new bank to hold their accounts, even mentioning that their commercial mortgage should be transferred or it could potentially be called early._​


Actions—>Consequences.


----------



## Beej

Southpark PC Babies
https://www.facebook.com/southpark/videos/300084897251321/

Episode name: The Problem With a Poo


----------



## SINC

He, he!


----------



## FeXL

John Staddon on Ethnic Studies standards: 



> _The anonymous sociologist’s claim that empirical facts are irrelevant… raises an important question: if theories in the social sciences are not constrained by empirical facts, what are they constrained by? The answer seems to be that theories in Race and Ethnic Studies sociology are mainly constrained by the political opinions prevailing in that branch of the field… [‘Race theorist’] Eduardo Bonilla-Silva scorns the very idea [of truth], speaking of the “devil of ‘objectivity’” (note the scare quotes). Without the possibility of objectivity, there is no science. Has sociology become, then, just political activism? To some extent, yes. According to Tukufu Zuberi and Bonilla-Silva: “The aim is to attain epistemic liberation from White logic.”_​
> Professor Bonilla-Silva and his nasty, paranoid contortions have been mentioned here before. When not denouncing objectivity and “white logic” - or complaining that his employer, Duke University, “oozes whiteness,” which is, it goes without saying, a terrible thing to _ooze_ - the professor equates critics of affirmative action with 19th century supporters of slavery. He also claims that non-racial ‘colour-blind’ attitudes and policies are merely a “way of calling minorities ******s, ***** or ******.”
> 
> One of the more bizarre indicators of Bonilla-Silva’s mental state is his written insistence - published in a course syllabus - that students must control their “body language” and avoid any “irresponsible contestation” of his arguments. Black students who disagreed with the professor’s lurid racialist theories have been denounced by him as “Uncle Toms.” Oh, and Professor Bonilla-Silva, a grown man, a tenured academic with a six-figure salary, refers to the United States, in class, as “Gringoland” and “AmeriKKKa.”


----------



## FeXL

Who's Next On The SJW Hit List: Jesus...Elizabeth I...Sheriff Taylor?



> More and more people are saying no to the PC mob
> 
> Unfortunately it's too late for Scott Kelly who, shockingly, is an American astronaut. My assumption was that all of our astronauts had intact testicles, but I was clearly incorrect.
> 
> _Did not mean to offend by quoting Churchill. My apologies. I will go and educate myself further on his atrocities, racist views which I do not support. My point was we need to come together as one nation. We are all Americans. That should transcend partisan politics._​
> We can argue all day whether Churchill's strategic vision for the conduct of World War II was correct. But what is not up for debate is Churchill's importance as a savior of Western society. Were it not for Sir Winston and his incredible fortitude and resilience in the face of concerted efforts to acquiesce to Nazi expansionism, we would have had a much tougher time of it, and perhaps the outcome would have been different.
> 
> *To reject Winston Churchill because of some hyper-sensitive SJW hissy-fit is an embarrassment to all thinking humans. *


Bold mine.

No argument...


----------



## FeXL

Sooner or later, XY athletes are going to revolt...

For clarity - this was the WOMENS world championships. I repeat. Women’s. Congratulations to the brave faces of silver & bronze. The world is gripped by a febrile madness.

More:

_Dude:_ Trangender Wins Women's World Cycling Championship



> Oh well. The women athletes now doomed to be also-rans and asterisks in their own sports can console themselves that their lower bone and muscle density is all just a Social Construct that exists in their little female brains.


----------



## FeXL

Siren Song



> The following is lifted from an article titled Why Are So Many Smart, Gorgeous Women Single? It’s Almost An Epidemic:
> 
> _7. We’re Becoming Our Own Husbands.
> 
> Thanks to feminism and our ability not only to work but to take on positions of leadership in our careers, women are now able to provide ourselves all the benefits husbands used to provide us. We don’t need a guy to spoil us or buy us a house – we’ve got that locked down already. We don’t even need a husband for kids; if we really want to become mothers, there are ways to achieve that without having to tie the knot with someone we’ll just end up divorcing a few years later._​


First two comments nail it.


----------



## FeXL

Once again...

HATE HOAX: Troubled Lesbian Sent Herself Death Threats That She Mysteriously Found in Her Own Desk



> _An LGBTQ Ohio University Student Senate member has received a death threat, and Student Senate leadership believes the threat likely came from another senate member.
> 
> ...
> 
> Editor’s note: On Monday, Anna Ayers was arrested and charged with three counts of making false alarms. An Ohio University Police Department investigation found that Ayers placed the three threatening notes herself prior to reporting them to police. _​


----------



## FeXL

Hard Times at Snowflake U



> At some point, America's high schools, liberals arts colleges, and universities got taken over by Leftist radicals, who starting in the 1960s had burrowed into the system as eternal graduate students and who gradually emerged, like parasites, to devour their hosts. The result has been increasingly politicized, feminized institutions that, in many cases, bear almost no resemblance to their original incarnations besides their names. They've become an expensive parody of education, some costing into six figures per year, all in. Obsessed with "social justice," they bristle with diversity administrators and other barnacles; teaching has become secondary to the schools' primary mission of ideological indoctrination; and the diploma has become simply a very expensive certificate of attendance, different from a mail-order diploma mill only in the prestige of the name on the piece of paper.
> 
> Okay, okay, we all know that by now. But what we didn't know for sure -- but were certainly beginning to suspect -- is that all this "education" is also making our kids crazy:
> 
> _It is supposed to be the time of their life—the halcyon days of college, when young adults grow, acquire knowledge, and learn new skills. But according to the 2016–17 Healthy Minds Study, an annual survey of mental health on American college campuses, while 44 percent of students said that they were flourishing, 39 percent reported experiencing symptoms of depression or anxiety. The proportion of students experiencing suicidal ideation has grown from six percent in 2007 to 11 percent in 2017. The percentage of students receiving psychotherapy has jumped from 13 percent to 24 percent over the same period. Even though more students are getting help, only a little more than half of those with symptoms of depression and anxiety had received treatment in the previous year.
> 
> The rise in mental health challenges is not limited to college students. One in every four adults in the United States will suffer from an anxiety disorder in the course of his or her lifetime, and suicide rates for men and women have risen since 2000. Whether these figures are a passing trend, the new normal, or a harbinger of greater challenges to come, one cannot fully know. But no matter what, universities need to deal with this uptick in psychological distress. No longer can they consider students’ mental health to be outside their area of responsibility._​


So, cause or effect?


----------



## FeXL

Shocka.

Socialism Fails Every Time



> Socialism has become cool in America, under the nice name "democratic socialism."
> 
> Gloria Álvarez ‏knows better, because she's from Latin America and studied socialism there. She says: Watch out! Socialism has a clear track record of wrecking every country that implements it.
> 
> Cuba tried socialism. Things got so bad that tens of thousands fled the island on dangerous, makeshift rafts. Others paid lots of money to be allowed to leave.
> 
> Álvarez interviews people who fled. One man told her that in Cuba: "You don't see any future. Everything is stagnated...health care, education, nowadays they're in ruins."
> 
> *Another said: "My father [a doctor] had to sell illegal meats out of his ambulance...because Cuban doctors earn less than 1% of American doctors."*
> 
> Because of his experience with socialism, that man is now running as a libertarian for a Florida State House seat.
> 
> He adds: "I tell my Venezuelan friends, we warned you guys!"


Bold mine.

B..bb...bu...bbbbut...Cuba has some of the best hospitals in the wooooooooorrrrld!

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, sensitive left...

Wow: Heidi Heitkamp Puts Out Campaign Ad Identifying Sexual Assault Victims by Name and Address... _Without Their Permission_



> The wheels are coming off all the buses.
> 
> Some women say they're not even sexual assault victims.
> 
> _"We are here to let you know that you are wrong -- this is not 'a movement toward victimization' it's about being a survivor," the ad reads. "We are here to let you know that we have all suffered from domestic violence, sexual assault, or rape -- and that yes, we expect somebody to believe us when we say it. Because it happened."
> 
> At the bottom of the letter is a long list of North Dakotan women who are identified as sexual assault survivors. However, some of the women named in the ad say the campaign did not seek their permission.
> 
> "A lot of these people listed, including me, did not give anyone permission for our names to be posted," Kady Miller wrote on Facebook. "I don't even support Heidi Heitkamp and I am not a domestic abuse survivor."
> 
> "This is completely unprofessional," commenter Keeley Beck, who also found her name on Heitkamp's list, wrote. "I want justice," she added. "For myself and others who were illegally used and taken advantage of for corrupt, infactual, political propaganda."
> 
> Another women wrote on Facebook that she was "disgusted" and "furious" to see her name in the ad._​


----------



## FeXL

Where d'ya s'pose they learned this...

High School Girls Admitted to Making False Sexual Assault Accusations Against a Male Student Because They ‘Just Don’t Like Him’



> Seneca Valley School District in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania is facing a lawsuit from a former male student who was forced out of school—and investigated for sexual assault—due to a series of false accusations made by female students.
> 
> The girls—dubbed "mean girls" in the lawsuit, a reference to the 2004 Lindsay Lohan film—admitted on tape that they made up the assault story. One said, "I just don't like him" and "_ would do anything to get him expelled," according to The Toronto Sun.
> 
> The false allegations were life-derailing for the accused, who is referred to as "T.F." in the lawsuit. On October 3, 2017, one of the girls told other students that T.F. had sexually assaulted her at a pool; a Seneca Valley guidance counselor overheard the accusation, and reported it to Childline, the state's child abuse prevention agency, as required by law. T.F. was swiftly charged with indecent assault and harassment, and received six months of probation as part of a plea deal._


_

The blog I pulled this from noted that the same penalty for sexual assault should be applied to false accusers of sexual assault. IMO, that doesn't even come close to the penalty they should receive..._


----------



## FeXL

White Privilege Means Having Your Reputation and Career Destroyed for Asking a Black Guy for I.D.



> Yet another white person convicted by the media of racism, condemned by the internet mob, and fired from her job--all before her side of the story can be heard.
> 
> Well, you can hear it now that her life has been ruined by baseless smears. This "racist" white woman stopped another building occupant who she didn't recognize from following her into the building. The reason she didn’t allow him in is because there had been crime and at least one mugging in the building previously, and she had been instructed by her HOA to never let anyone into the building who didn't have a key fob.
> 
> So, she followed the instruction and asked to see the man's key fob that would prove he was an occupant. It turns out he was. He'd just moved in. The problem is she asked a member of a privileged class here in America, a black man, and he took offense.
> 
> Instead of simply saying, "Oh, hi. I'm new here. I've got my key fob right here. Let me introduce myself," he chose to cry racism.
> 
> And thus her life was ruined by yet another round of the media's favorite new game, Smite the Normie.


Yep.


----------



## FeXL

I sincerely hope these idiots are not surprised when the right starts to fight back...

Don't Say the M-Word: Democrat Operatives Attacking Female Republican Staffers and Cold-Cocking Male Republican Candidates



> What are we going to do about this right-wing violence, is what I imagine Jake Tapper and the Brain Trust at CNN are wondering right now.


----------



## FeXL

Another conservative is forged.

‘Not fair’: World cycling bronze medalist cries foul after transgender woman wins gold



> The American bronze medalist who lost a world-championship cycling race to a transgender woman from Canada has criticized the results as unfair.


More:



> “It’s definitely NOT fair,” Jennifer Wagner, the third-place finisher from Houston, said in response to a tweet from British conservative Katie Hopkins.
> 
> Hopkins tweeted an image of the three cyclists on the podium with this caption: “For clarity – this was the WOMENS world championships. I repeat. Women’s. Congratulations to the brave faces of silver & bronze. The world is gripped by a febrile madness.”


Take a look at the photo of the winners. Peruse it at will. Take all the time you need. Then ask yourself, "Is it any wonder he/she/it won?"

This will not last long. XX's who have dedicated their lives to competing in sports at all levels & age groups will not put up with losing to XY's. The left has created herein a perfect storm.


----------



## Beej

An "inside baseball" rant, but I've seen this perspective a lot regarding progressives attacking their own side over whatever purity test they create to justify bad behaviour.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOC0oSsx09o[/ame]


These progressives are not, by any stretch, "liberals in a hurry". They are tyrants in waiting.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> An "inside baseball" rant, but I've seen this perspective a lot regarding progressives attacking their own side over whatever purity test they create to justify bad behaviour.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOC0oSsx09o
> 
> 
> These progressives are not, by any stretch, "liberals in a hurry". They are tyrants in waiting.


Waaaaaah! He's stereotyping "progressive thinkers"!


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Waaaaaah! He's stereotyping "progressive thinkers"!


Like this stereotype?

Anti-Semitism, run amok on campus: A University of Michigan student says it's time to say 'enough'
https://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/ny-oped-anti-semitism-run-amok-on-campus-20181012-story.html


> Perpetrators of anti-Semitism mask their actions in social progressivism, ignoring Jewish identities in the trendy doctrine of intersectionality.


Not all progressives are like that. There's at least the one guy in the video link I posted.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Like this stereotype?
> 
> Anti-Semitism, run amok on campus: A University of Michigan student says it's time to say 'enough'
> https://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/ny-oped-anti-semitism-run-amok-on-campus-20181012-story.html
> 
> 
> Not all progressives are like that. There's at least the one guy in the video link I posted.


Or the stereotypical Progressives in the Democrat party who have nothing to say about Louis Farrakhan calling Jewish people "termites" and then claiming he doesn't hate them because of their religion--but because they're stupid.


----------



## FeXL

Two stories at TMR today, both fall under this thread topic.

The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition



> Vancouver's Clark College closes as Patriot Prayer holds pro-gun rally on campus
> 
> _Clark College President Bob Knight in a letter last week shut down campus Monday after the rally was announced. He encouraged students, staff and faculty to avoid the campus for the day if possible._​
> Bob Knight is a coward and an enabler and a carrier of an existential illness that he gleefully transmits to unsuspecting undergraduates. And what is that illness? Ignorance. It boggles the mind that he is so unaware of his only responsibility that he must protect his young charges from the very thing that will help them navigate the world...the exposure to new ideas and concepts and the ability to evaluate them on their own merits.


And:



> Unisex locker rooms. Who would have predicted that there would be problems?
> 
> NYPD boss accused of stuffing her panties in co-worker's mouth


----------



## FeXL

Further on that Prog, socialist utopia, Venezuelaaaaaah!

Venezuela Declares Its Military ‘Fully Prepared’ for War with U.S.



> Cabello, the leader of the regime’s illegal lawmaking body and a close ally of dictator Nicolás Maduro, claimed that the country’s Bolivarian National Armed Forces would remain loyal to Hugo Chávez’s socialist revolution should the U.S. or any other power try to topple the regime.
> 
> “The United States offers our military amnesty. If you rise up against Maduro, you will be forgiven. As if the military had something to be forgiven for. Is it wrong to love our country? To defend it?” he continued. “Our Armed Forces, I believe, are prepared to resist those attacks of the North American imperialism and of the European Union, because they have a great conscience.”
> 
> There is little evidence to support Cabello’s claims. Instead, countless reports detail the growing disaffection and dropout rates among troops, many whose salaries fail to cover basic living resources such as food and medicine. Some soldiers have tried to launch low-level coups and rebellions, although such efforts have so far proved unsuccessful.


More:



> Leading figures who have called on Trump and other Latin American countries to consider a military solution to the crisis include Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL), the Head of the Organization of American State Luis Almagro, and Venezuela’s former Ambassador to the United Nations Diego Arria.
> 
> A desire for an intervention has also grown among members of the Venezuelan diaspora desperate to return to their homeland, although such a prospect still remains unlikely.


I have mixed feelings about one country involving itself in another's affairs. On one hand, sometimes the only way for the people of the subjugated country to rise in revolution is to hit rock bottom. On the other, an intervention can save many lives & stop the suffering.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I have mixed feelings about one country involving itself in another's affairs. On one hand, sometimes the only way for the people of the subjugated country to rise in revolution is to hit rock bottom. On the other, an intervention can save many lives & stop the suffering.


In this case, I think the full smorgasbord of progressive "ideas" needs to play itself out as an object lesson to Venezuelans who chose progressivism--and also to armchair progs such as Freddie, who think the problem with Canada is not enough Venezuela. 

Any effort to circumvent the awful nadir that's coming will be seen as interference, or deliberate destruction of a progressive system that is just going through " a few bumps in the road" to Utopia.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> In this case, I think the full smorgasbord of progressive "ideas" needs to play itself out as an object lesson to Venezuelans who chose progressivism--and also to armchair progs such as Freddie, who think the problem with Canada is not enough Venezuela.
> 
> Any effort to circumvent the awful nadir that's coming will be seen as interference, or deliberate destruction of a progressive system that is just going through " a few bumps in the road" to Utopia.


I see your point. 

Unfortunately, their perennial response to every failed progressivism attempt on the planet is, "It's just never been done correctly." And they'll do it all over again, repeating the exact same mistakes and expecting a different outcome. When the exact same results occur (namely, failure), they'll find another scapegoat, like another country's capitalism, to blame their own failure upon.

Rinse, repeat.

They never actually do learn anything.

In the mean time, people die.


----------



## Macfury

You can't stop them from doing it again and again because progressivism isn't yet listed as an official mental illness.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> You can't stop them from doing it again and again because progressivism isn't yet listed as an official mental illness.


We need to talk to Trump... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Good.

LOL



> "Anti"Fa "Protester" who screamed at 9/11 widow that her husband should "rot in his grave" fired by his employer.
> 
> Two videos below of this little wannabe gangsta/revolutionary cosplayer, one where he's matched against an older woman and is HARD AS NAILS, the other where he's matched against a large young guy and sprints away like a fawn who just caught the scent of a Man.


Oh, the Prog maggots are all tough when screaming at an old lady...


----------



## SINC

More prog leftism deserves attention.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Freddie, here's a couple more "progressive thinkers" for ya:

Inside the Mind of a Devout Leftist Professor



> David Tabachnick is a professor of political science in North Bay, Ontario. He also seems to be obsessed with Lindsay Shepherd:
> 
> _This professor has been writing these kind of rubbish comments about me for months. Ok David, what am I supposed to do? Not engage in the public sphere anymore, because anything I do will be opposed by other people? I should stay home & shut up & not be out in my community? Jesus https://t.co/QhtuD9yhQO
> 
> — Lindsay Shepherd (@NewWorldHominin) October 24, 2018_​
> A quick check of his Twitter feed shows he’s very proud of this tweet he has pinned:
> 
> _pic.twitter.com/8nSo91NY47
> 
> — David Tabachnick (@DeTabachnick) August 27, 2018_​
> Sounds like he missed his calling to sit on a Human Rights Commission and decide what the rest of us can say publicly. Read through his Twitter feed and you’ll quickly fall down a rabbit hole we’ve seen way too much of from Leftist apparatchiks. If you’re up for it, here’s a recent article he penned. Remember folks, your hard-earned tax dollars are going to pay the salaries of “minds” like his.


A moron with a PhD is still a moron...

Weepy And Hysterical



> Professor Yancy goes on to denounce, on behalf of all men, “our sexually objectifying gazes… our pornographic imaginations.” Our “dominant phallic economy.” Indeed, he continues, “we are collectively complicit with a sexist mind-set and a poisonous masculinity.” You see, being aroused by women, while not quite rape in itself, is nonetheless, as it were, rape-adjacent, and constitutes “a violent, pathetic and problematic masculinity.” One wonders how a species of suitably corrected human beings, purged of such heterosexual inclinations, might propagate and flourish. Such that we can indulge the theatrical sorrows of woke philosophy lecturers.
> 
> Or, as our educator puts it, tearfully, his face reddened with shame,
> 
> _When I was about 15 years old, I said to a friend of mine, “Why must you always look at a girl’s butt?” He promptly responded: “Are you gay or something? What else should I look at, a guy’s butt?” He was already wearing the mask. He had already learned the lessons of patriarchal masculinity._​
> *Yes, adolescent butt-watching. Oh calamitous woe. And which, apparently, girls never indulge in. Presumably, we should only be sexually attracted to personalities, and never the fleshy packaging.*
> 
> _There was no wiggle room for me to be both antisexist and antimisogynistic and yet a heterosexual young boy. You see, other males had rewarded his gaze by joining in the objectifying practice: “Look at that butt!” It was a collective act of devaluation._​


Yeah, bold mine.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

From the comments:



> I'm beginning to think that even the Puritans enjoyed life more than modern liberals do. They've really managed to suck all the joy out of living.
> 
> P.S. I _still_ look at butts. Don't judge me.


Mea culpa. Watched my lovely bride sashay down the sidewalk a mere 20 minutes ago... :heybaby:


----------



## FeXL

MEC continues their descent into Prog hell.

'Do white people dominate the outdoors?' MEC apologizes for using only white models



> In a surprising apology, Mountain Equipment Co-op, the Canadian outdoor apparel giant, admitted to helping advance the “vastly incorrect notion” that the outdoors is for white people only, criticizing decades worth of its own advertisements and catalogues for depending almost exclusively on white models to sell wares.
> 
> “Outside is for everyone,” MEC CEO David Labistour said in an open letter Monday. “It’s time we acted like it.”


So, because the MEC catalog contains mostly white models, this somehow alienates non-whites from purchasing there?

More:



> Labistour told the National Post that revamping advertising to feature more people of colour would help attract a more diverse workforce for MEC stores. “We have to be seen as a brand that represents the diversity of Canada in order to attract the diversity of Canada,” he said.


Absolutely! I wonder on what page of this shiny, diverse, new catalog Juthdin's Muslim terrorists will be featured? (Oh, wait, they don't even print a catalog anymore! It's all online!) Perhaps the rope section? Nope. Definitely camping knives...

And, as far as encouraging a diverse workforce, does this idiot think that someone looking for a job checks out a business' web photos, sees an overabundance of x-coloured people in the ads & says, "Nope, not dropping off my resume there"?


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> MEC continues their descent into Prog hell.
> 
> 'Do white people dominate the outdoors?' MEC apologizes for using only white models
> 
> 
> 
> So, because the MEC catalog contains mostly white models, this somehow alienates non-whites from purchasing there?
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I wonder on what page of this shiny, diverse, new catalog Juthdin's Muslim terrorists will be featured? (Oh, wait, they don't even print a catalog anymore! It's all online!) Perhaps the rope section? Nope. Definitely camping knives...
> 
> And, as far as encouraging a diverse workforce, does this idiot think that someone looking for a job checks out a business' web photos, sees an overabundance of x-coloured people in the ads & says, "Nope, not dropping off my resume there"?



I got that email and was a bit surprised by it. That being said I rarely shop at MEC anymore, the so called co-op that is supposed to get better prices is now a luxury store. I stick to Sail and Amazon now.


----------



## 18m2

Hmmm??

Vancouver, in the recent civic election, elected its first ALL white council in years. No people of colour in spite of having a predominance of non-white residents.

MEC is behind the times.


----------



## wonderings

18m2 said:


> Hmmm??
> 
> Vancouver, in the recent civic election, elected its first ALL white council in years. No people of colour in spite of having a predominance of non-white residents.
> 
> MEC is behind the times.


Well Vancouver will now fall into the ocean and be completely destroyed. What a travesty! Or just maybe they are the first city to get it. True equality means ignoring race and letting your quality be what defines you in the work force.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> That being said I rarely shop at MEC anymore...


I tore up my MEC membership when their BS about no longer dealing with Vista Outdoor because of Savage Arms surfaced earlier this year. Called the Calgary store & head office in Vancouver to try to get some straight talk about it, all I got was BS & platitudes. Apparently it was in response to some online survey thing.

Called up Vancouver again later on when an article surfaced that MEC would continue to do business with the Canadian armed forces & told them, "You know they use guns, right?". The guy I talked to didn't see the irony & got downright indignant with my suggestion that they stop doing business with them. I noted to him how interesting it was that their position changes when it's their sales that get threatened. He didn't have a cogent response.

Further conversation revealed that they had around 250 "official" membership cancellations, whereby people had actually called in & cancelled. I told him there were likely thousands, like me, who had simply tore up their cards & wouldn't be back.


----------



## FeXL

MeAgain Kelly changes jobs, again?!

Caution: link to the Clinton News Network inside.

MEGYN KELLY’S “EXIT FROM THE 9 A.M. HOUR OF THE ‘TODAY’ SHOW APPEARS TO BE IMMINENT.



> _Variety_ reported on Wednesday evening that Kelly and NBC News executives have had conversations about a new role for her. A person familiar with the matter confirmed that to CNN Business and said Kelly’s show will be ending. Negotiations about the end date and other details are still underway, the person said. Kelly’s offensive remarks about blackface Halloween costumes on Tuesday have raised more questions about her future at NBC. Spokespeople for NBC News declined to comment, and most staffers at the news division remain in the dark.”


:--lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on MeAgain.

Megyn Kelly Out at NBC



> The backstory here is that Kelly dared to ask if there were any circumstances in which it would be okay for a White Devil to wear blackface -- say, dressing up like Mr. T, as a friend of mine did one year, decades ago* -- if there's no intent to demean the race.
> 
> But you're not allowed to even ask that, and the Mobs began baying for her head, and she offered the Ritual Coerced Apology, and, as usual, the Ritual Coerced Apology was not enough, because, as Jordan Peterson says, you can apologize to a _person_ but you can't apologize to a _mob_.
> 
> The mob doesn't want an apology -- or, well, it wants that first. But it wants blood and will not be satisfied with anything short of it.


----------



## Beej

Maher on political correctness and Halloween.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgSaomupZig[/ame]


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Further on MeAgain.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Out at NBC


Such compassion. So she will be ostracized for an opinion others do not like. Now to state it first I am not one for black face, think it is insensitive and not something I would support, that being said, she voiced her opinion and then later (most likely under pressure) apologized and shared how her view had changed. So where is the forgiveness? That compassion and empathy? It is so hard and cold you would think this was the act of conservatives. She will learn her lesson! She will never work in this town again! She is obviously not fit to work anywhere because of opinions she expressed. The softness of the mass mind is worrying.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> The softness of the mass mind is worrying.


Without delving into the details, I have no love for Kelly & could care less what happened to her career. In this particular case, however, I agree with you entirely. What's even more troubling is, again, the double standard the left exhibits. There are a number of left-leaning white comedians who have donned blackface over the course of their careers & not a word of criticism, nothing, nada, is heard from the perpetually offended Progs.


----------



## Macfury

Kelly was low in the ratings. The blackface incident provided perfect virtue signalling cover to get her off the show.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Call expectant mothers 'pregnant people', the Government suggests



> Expectant mothers should be called “pregnant people”, the Government has suggested in a submission to amend a UN treaty.
> 
> The proposed amendment is to the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights, which the UK has been a signatory of since 1976.
> 
> The Foreign and Commonwealth Office’s submission suggests the term “pregnant people” to avoid excluding “transgender people who have given birth”, The Sunday Times reported.


How about if the people call gov't, "Idiots"?


----------



## FeXL

Like everything else with Progs...

#Fake Crowds



> _ Crowds on Demand, out of Beverly Hills, offers “protests, rallies, flash-mobs, paparazzi events and other inventive PR stunts,” according to their website. “We provide everything including the people, the materials and even the ideas.”
> 
> According to the Los Angeles Times, the company hired protestors to lobby the New Orleans City Council on behalf of a power plant operator, however the operator claims it only hired Crowds on Demand to bring supporters to the meetings, but did not know paid actors were involved. Each actor was reportedly paid $60 to attend the meetings, and $200 to speak on behalf of the power plant.
> 
> Actors were also hired to protest a Masons convention in San Francisco, and to act as paparazzi and fans for an L.A. life coaches conference._​


----------



## FeXL

The new taboo: More people regret sex change and want to ‘detransition’, surgeon says



> Until the investigation is complete, Djordjevic, who performs around 100 surgeries a year both at his Belgrade clinic and New York’s Mount Sinai Hospital, is unwilling to give his exact opinion on the apparent rejection, but admits he is baffled as there is a desperate need for greater understanding in reversals.
> 
> “Definitely reversal surgery and regret in transgender persons is one of the very hot topics,” he says. “Generally, we have to support all research in this field.”
> 
> Djordjevic, who has 22 years’ experience of genital reconstructive surgery, operates under strict guidelines. Before any surgery, patients must undergo psychiatric evaluation for a minimum of between one and two years, followed by a hormonal evaluation and therapy. He also requests two professional letters of recommendation for each person and attempts to remain in contact for as long as possible following the surgery. Currently, he still speaks with 80 per cent of his former patients.
> 
> Following conversations with those upon whom he has helped perform reversals, *Djordjevic says he has real concerns about the level of psychiatric evaluation and counselling that people receive elsewhere before gender reassignment first takes place.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Well, Apu is gone.

7 Ugly Truths About Apu’s ‘Simpsons’ Exit



> The iconic Fox sitcom is losing the controversial character to appease the PC Police. Here's why ApuGate matters.


----------



## FeXL

End of Day Links and Nonsense (from Ace)



> Great ad taking on the Soros Stooge Phil Breseden.
> 
> Wait, are we still allowed to say that Soros funds leftwing candidates? I could swear, we were just allowed to say that not ten days ago.
> 
> But then the Defenders of Free Speech who are definitely not the enemy of the people decided that that was yet another fact we were no longer permitted to discuss because of the dangerous impact it could have on Democrat electoral chances.


----------



## FeXL

Could just a easily fit in the Education thread.

Decolonizing Academia



> We all know, of course, that The Left is today's great colonial power in academia. David Thompson follows new developments in academia. He has put up some recent posts that just have me slack-jawed. I marvel at the ways that academics can turn, like schools of fish, to new variations on old, stupid ideas.
> 
> On October 13, Thompson pulled out a quote from one of the authors of the grievance studies hoaxes:
> 
> _'Critical race theory' is a mess, for example. It's an explicitly political situation, in which 'whiteness' has to be bad and therefore can't do anything right, and they take these ideas and launder them through the academic process. And these departments exist specifically to launder these ideas, to put them through the academic process and give them the appearance of being rigorous studies, so then activists can go and say, "Oh, a study has shown..."_​
> On the campaign by a professor at Duke (along with colleagues) to "attain epistemic liberation from White logic":
> 
> _Professor Bonilla-Silva and his nasty, paranoid contortions have been mentioned here before. When not denouncing objectivity and "white logic" - or complaining that his employer, Duke University, "oozes whiteness," which is, it goes without saying, a terrible thing to ooze - the professor equates critics of affirmative action with 19th century supporters of slavery. He also claims that non-racial 'colour-blind' attitudes and policies are merely a "way of calling minorities ******s, ***** or ******."
> 
> *One of the more bizarre indicators of Bonilla-Silva's mental state is his written insistence - published in a course syllabus - that students must control their "body language" and avoid any "irresponsible contestation" of his arguments. . .*_​
> Anybody got a kid at Duke?


I wonder if kegger-induced flatulence in the front row of class is considered uncontrollable "body language" or an acceptable method of contestation...


----------



## Beej

A lengthy analysis of social justice religion and effective indoctrination.

Social Justice is a Crowdsourced Religion
https://medium.com/handwaving-freakoutery/social-justice-is-a-crowdsourced-religion-87dc3ae3a82b


> Under the Social Justice umbrella, we see third wave (but not classical) feminism, queer theory, gender studies, colonial theory, critical race theory, and a vast array of children of cultural postmodernism knitted into a fabric of core values which looks, feels, sounds, smells, and acts exactly like a religion. And its evangelizers and detractors make up a tremendous amount of the angry social media traffic we are forced to wade through on Facebook and Twitter while trying to find the latest cat memes.





> It may be salvageable long term as a legitimate religion if they are willing to acknowledge up front that it’s a belief system, and that certain nonscientific precepts (such as blank slate theory) are purely objects of faith. But the beta has shown that the crowdsourcing method works wonderfully well for concocting indoctrination parameters from whole cloth. That part worked great.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> A lengthy analysis of social justice religion and effective indoctrination.
> 
> Social Justice is a Crowdsourced Religion


I haven't had a chance to get to the article but I will. I agree with the title & the quotes you furnished entirely. I've always found it interesting that the first to castigate organized religions are some of religion's most ardent followers.

As an aside, I'd throw Globull Warming into the same fray, as well.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> A lengthy analysis of social justice religion and effective indoctrination.


Interesting read.

Stark in its absence, I couldn't help but notice a word missing in Campbell's search to define religion: faith. As in, complete, utter, blind unquestioning belief in the total absence of supporting empirical evidence.

As a matter of fact, the word "faith" appears only once in the entire article. To me (more than anything) faith is the hallmark of _all_ religions. Another word entirely missing from the article is "ideolog", a term that goes hand in hand with "faith" and both of which should be included in any definition (and discussion) of SJW's.

A couple paragraphs above that, Campbell notes:



> ...our brain wiring is built for easy installation of religion, by design. We want it, even need it, because having instructions or scripts to follow makes thinking and living easier.


While I would agree that "having instructions or scripts" can improve one's life, for some, they need to make sense, too.

"Do it this way!" "Why?" "Because I said so!" makes far less sense to me than, "Because if you don't, you'll cut your finger off."

He also notes,



> As our culture dropped religion as an indoctrination path, it created a vacuum that something needed to fill.


The cynic in me immediately said, "And what? They filled it with assholes?" :lmao:

Campbell notes the redefinition of terms to suit their belief system, which is something I've discussed on these boards.

He also quipped:



> We could easily take this realization that Social Justice is a religion and use it to bludgeon and troll its proponents, who generally proport themselves be anti-religion, but in my opinion *that would be sloppy and unconstructive and generally not very nice.*


Yeah, well, guess what. Most SJW's ain't very damn nice, either. Sauce for the goose and all.

Campbell also notes the inherent flaws in the SJW system that will ultimately bring about its undoing. While that's all well & fine (can't come soon enough), I can hardly wait to see what _that_ void will be filled with... 

Thx for the link.


----------



## FeXL

Same Media That Claims Trump Is Responsible For Pittsburgh Shooting Freaks Out Over Suggestion That Democrats' Catch-and-Release Open Borders Policy Is Responsible for Criminal Alien's Cop-Killing



> It's astonishing -- Republicans are always responsible for every negative consequence of their policies, even the remote ones -- even the "this guy picked up 'vibes' from your rhetoric and did something crazy" consequences -- and yet it's a hate crime to suggest that Democrats are at all responsible for even the _direct_, inarguable consequences of their policies.


_Personal responsibility_ is not a term in most Prog's lexicons...


----------



## FeXL

Well, first I heard of it.

More importantly, what happened to _Believe All Women_?

Here's What That Worldwide Google Walkout Is About



> Thousands of Google employees all over the world walked out of their jobs Thursday to protest the company's response to sexual misconduct allegations leveled at executives, particularly Android software creator Andy Rubin, who denies the "false accusations" which he said are part of a "smear campaign to disparage me during a divorce and custody battle."


----------



## FeXL

If The Left Truly Opposed Bigotry, They Would Stop Ignoring Anti-Semitism



> If the left wishes to fight “hate,” they have a great deal of self-reflection to work through first. It is not Farrakhan that scares me, but the hundreds of cheering people at his rallies when he says hateful things about Jews. It is not various platforms allowing anti-Semitic speech that worries me, it is the underground of radicalization we cannot see or prepare for.
> 
> When I see Twitter ignore Farrakhan’s anti-Semitic tweets and mainstream progressive voices dismiss concerns, it is far more disturbing to me than any green frog ever could be. Professors on college campuses and leftist advocacy groups spreading lies and hatred of Israel are just as much of an incubator of radicalization as online groups sharing conspiracy videos of Jews controlling the world. Sometimes they are difficult to distinguish from one another.


Aaaaaand Islam.


----------



## FeXL

Wah...

(language warning)

A Tale of Two Movements: Sharia_Antifa


----------



## FeXL

So, cultural appropriation is fine, as long as it's not ****** doing it...

Viral photos show Idaho school staff dressed as Mexicans, cardboard border wall



> Staff at an Idaho elementary school prompted widespread outcry this week after photos circulated showing some employees dressed in stereotypical Mexican costumes (ponchos and sombreros) and others posing with a cardboard border wall that said “Make America Great Again” for Halloween.


Related:

Teachers who dressed as Mexicans, border wall for Halloween put on leave



> Fourteen staff members at an Idaho school district who donned caricatured outfits depicting Mexican people and a border wall emblazoned with “Make America Great Again” have been placed on paid administrative leave.


----------



## FeXL

Judging by the Dem females who posed nude behind their ballots a few days ago, this is win/win!

'Sides, they can't cut their husbands off it they don't know where they're getting it from... :lmao:

Screeching Harpies Vow 'No Sex!' Unless Men Vote for Democrats



> Since scratching and beating on the doors of the Supreme Court had zero effect on keeping Justice Brett Kavanaugh off the court, the ladies of the left have decided to go with a new tactic: a sex strike! That's right, fellas, you're all out of luck with the #Resist girls. Author Wednesday Martin has penned an essay at CNN called "What if Women Went On a Sex Strike Before the Midterms?"
> 
> _It's time for a revolution. At the polls, and in the bedroom. And in our understanding of who women are, sexually and otherwise. Given the tight interweaving of economic and political power with sexual entitlement, female sexual autonomy has never been more urgent, and women's sexual pleasure has never been more political. Let's consider what it might mean to go on a sex strike of sorts -- to get what we want, rather than give what we think we owe others. _​
> *It seems the Democrats have finally got their bumper sticker for 2018: "Zero F*cks for Anyone. #Resist"*


Bold mine.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Oh, and, Wednesday? If the left continues along the same vein it has for the last two years, there will be a revolution coming. Only thing is, it ain't what you are expecting and yer not gonna like the results...


----------



## FeXL

Either way...

Ignoring Leftist Violence: Liars or Denial?



> The silence and boos of the Toronto audience during this segment from the Bannon-Frum debate is deeply illustrative of the State of Denial so many Left of Center people seem to be about the “current state of friction” between the Left and the Right in America and throughout the Western World. Ask one of these folks whether more violence in recent memory stems from the Left or the Right and they will respond with the latter without a moment’s hesitation. Which begs the question, how do they explain this and this?
> 
> The unanswered question is obvious: Do these people sincerely believe that the Right is responsible for most of the violence, when there is mountains of evidence to the contrary, or are they merely NPCs whose internal scripts have been written in concrete by the M.A.D. (Media-Academia-Democrat) establishment?


----------



## FeXL

Ah, Hollyweird... :lmao:

Hollywood’s Midterm Meltdown: ‘No Human Beings Are Illegal;’ Being Transgender the ‘Truest Form of America’s Freedom’



> Less than two weeks from the most expensive and, perhaps, consequential midterm election in a generation, some of Hollywood’s most influential stars have taken to social media to spew deranged and self-centered hot takes about President Donald Trump and the issues facing the nation.


----------



## FeXL

NYT: A Huge Number of Hate Crimes Are Committed Against Jews in NYC, But They're Committed by Muslims and Minorities So We Liberals Don't Give a ****



> An entire article about how the problem of antisemitic attacks in New York City is not due to the left's only permissible Villain of Straight White Republican Men, and yet the article's top-rated comment is nevertheless: "Donald Trump has amplified hate and given it his stamp of approval. He's a disgrace."
> 
> *A cute euphemism they employ is saying the attacks "do not conform to an easy narrative," which I take for code for, "The narrative is pretty straightforward and clear, but we don't like it, so it's not 'easy' for us to admit."*


M'bold.

Nails it.

Related:

Noted Antisemite and Obama Pal Louis Farrakhan Embarks on "Solidarity" Trip to Iran;
Leads "Death to America" Chant



> Isn't this lovely.
> 
> _Nation of Islam leader and prominent antisemite Louis Farrakhan led chants of "Death to America" and claimed that "America has never been a democracy" on Sunday during a solidarity trip to Iran, ahead of the re-implementation of US sanctions on the country this week.
> 
> According to Iran’s semi-official state news agency Mehr, Farrakhan said at a meeting with the Secretary of Iran's Expediency Council Mohsen Rezaei that America is conspiring against Iran.
> 
> "I understand how the enemies have plotted against the Iranian people and I would like to stay alongside you to stop their plots," he said._​
> I wonder which "plotting enemies" this antisemite might mean.


----------



## FeXL

In other words, they caved... tptptptp

‘The Simpsons’ Is Eliminating Apu, But Producer Adi Shankar Found the Perfect Script to Solve the Apu Problem



> In April producer Adi Shankar launched a spec script contest for “The Simpsons” to solve what has become known as the show’s “Apu Problem.” The long-running character, a convenience store owner voiced by Hank Azaria, has become a controversial figure because many believe him to be an inaccurate and hurtful portrayal of Indian-Americans.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that contemporary socialist paradise, Venezuelaaaaaah?!

Murderous communists? Who knew? Take a look at what they are doing in Venezuela



> When we think of Venezuela, we think of starving people fleeing their country without access to food, clothing, toilet paper, or medical care. We think of street urchins fighting over garbage scraps with machetes. We think of migrant exoduses from socialism.
> 
> But there's another reality about the place, and it's not getting the attention, say, Saudi Arabia or Russia is, over the killings of dissidents. The Maduro regime is showing an alarming willingness to violently attack opposition leaders, and it's moving in on high-profile ones who had previously seemed untouchable. They've already jailed politician Leopoldo Lopez and driven many others into exile. But the regime's people have stepped up the thuggery to higher levels since then. They tortured to death a city councilman who was then flung off a ten-story building earlier this month. And they encircled and beat up leading opposition leader Maria Corina Machado, likely signaling intent to kill.


More:



> It's utterly vile and horrible – she was encircled by Chavista thugs from Venezuela's Cuban-directed secret service, known as SEBIN, and beaten up. It's not the first time they have done this – Chavista thugs assaulted her in the legislature in 2015 and broke her nose. Foreign Policy at the time called her "Venezuela's Marked Woman." But this assault seems to have been even more deliberate and planned. The tweet showing the shocking damage comes from Andrés Pastrana, a former conservative president of Colombia, who is worried about her. According to the Miami Herald:
> 
> _Venezuelan opposition leader María Corina Machado, attacked with clubs and rocks Wednesday by pro-government thugs, is the most recent target of an increasingly desperate Nicolas Maduro regime because of her steadfast resistance to a new round of political negotiations, former Colombian President Andres Pastrana said Thursday._​


Nice.

Just like the Progs. Picking on girls...


----------



## FeXL

I'm thinking that if I had that job, before I was halfway done ol' JY would be paying me to let go of his balls so he could high tail 'er out the door. Purdy damn sure he wouldn't be back... 

You Will Wax That Lady’s Scrotum



> Decency demands it:
> 
> _16 Vancouver women are facing human rights complaints for refusing to wax a transgender woman’s male genitalia. The anonymous individual “JY” has filed 16 separate complaints with the Human Rights Tribunal after being refused a Brazilian wax from businesses that only service women._​


h/t SDA, from whence comes this prescient comment:



> I always enjoy saying to people, “welcome to the world you thought you wanted”. When they came for the Christian bakers, none of these women voiced any concern, because they were not Christian bakers. When they chased the boys out of schools and boy scouts, they were silent. When girl guides didn’t have to take boys, they were silent. Now there is no one left to speak up, and women with penises are chasing them off the awards podiums, … and other things.
> 
> The human rights tools you thought that only you had access to, are available to people with exponentially scaling pettiness who are scalp hunting.


Yeppers...


----------



## wonderings

It was only a matter of time, 69 year old trying to legally change his age

https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/08/europe/dutch-man-legal-age-scli-intl/index.html

We will soon need bio age and self identified age. We are going to need bigger drivers licenses to carry all this real info and self perceived info soon.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> It was only a matter of time, 69 year old trying to legally change his age


I ran across that this morning, too (for those that don't want to give CNN the traffic):

Dutch man, 69, who 'identifies as 20 years younger' launches legal battle to change age



> A pensioner has begun a legal battle to be recognised as being 20 years younger than his actual age so he can go back to work and achieve greater success with women on Tinder.
> 
> Emile Ratelband, 69, argues that if transgender people are allowed to change sex, he should be allowed to change his date of birth because doctors said he has the body of a 45-year-old.
> 
> The entrepreneur and self-help guru is suing his local authority after they refused the amend his age on official documents.


I love it. Nothing quite like a good, ol' fashioned gaming of the system.

:lmao: :clap:



wonderings said:


> We will soon need bio age and self identified age. We are going to need bigger drivers licenses to carry all this real info and self perceived info soon.


Recall, the Progs don't like ID cards...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, tolerant left.

'They were threatening me and my family': Tucker Carlson's home targeted by protesters



> Fox News host Tucker Carlson was at his desk Wednesday evening, less than two hours before his 8 p.m. live show, when he suddenly started receiving multiple text messages.
> 
> There was some sort of commotion happening outside his home in Northwest D.C.
> 
> "I called my wife," Carlson told The Washington Post in a phone interview. "She had been in the kitchen alone getting ready to go to dinner and she heard pounding on the front door and screaming. ... Someone started throwing himself against the front door and actually cracked the front door."


They'd only throw themselves at my door once... 

Related:

Will CNN, Which Has Repeatedly Defended/Justified Antifa Violence and Refused to Call Antifa Mobs "Mobs," "Claim Any Responsbility" for the Attempted Home Invasion on Tucker Carlson's Family, as They Demanded of Trump and the Not-a-Bomb Mailer?



> Let's put this into context.
> 
> CNN is the network which featured Chris Cuomo defending antifa violence, claiming that it was a better kind of violence than the violence which might be offered by its victims. (He doesn't bother to mention that antifa is the one that starts the attacks and that there is usually zero violence offered by its victims. They're too busy bleeding from a headwound from a bicycle lock.)
> 
> CNN is the network which featured Don Lemon claiming that the mob that harassed, threatened, and chased Ted Cruz out of a restaurant were "just people who were upset," and further riotsplained that this "was not mob behavior."
> 
> NOTE: The specific group Don Lemon defended was _SmashRacism_, which is the same group that just _attempted to smash through Tucker Carlson's door when his wife and children were in the house_.
> 
> He actually defended the _specific group_ that just attacked a journalist's home.
> 
> When Matt Lewis brought up SmashRacism -- again, the very group that just attempted a home invasion of a journalist -- and its chasing Cruz out of a restaurant, calling it mob behavior, CNN's Brooke Baldwin again defended SmashRacism, claiming it wasn't a "mob," and in fact forbidding the very word from being uttered.
> 
> So we have CNN repeatedly defending antifa's tactics, and we have them repeatedly defending the tactics of this particular sect of antifa, SmashRacism.


Related, too:

_Who's_ Encouraging Violence Again, Leftists? 



> Don't read below if you want to avoid being #Triggered.
> 
> Quick, I need CNN to instruct me that the leftwing media do not support antifa (in between explicitly supporting them on their opinion shows) and therefore are not responsible for their domestic terrorism.


Sooner or later, this is gonna get ugly. And when it does...


----------



## FeXL

Oh, _there's_ a surprise...

Surprise! "Man" Who Insulted Tucker Carlson's Daughter as a "Whore" and a "C**t" Is... On the Board of Directors of the "Women's Initiative"



> Who could have seen this coming.
> 
> The Women's Initiative refused to provide comment about Board of Directors member Juan Manuel Granados who allegedly attacked Fox News host Tucker Carlson’s daughter with vulgar language in a country club in October.
> 
> The women's group refused to respond to The Daily Caller News Foundation's multiple phone and email requests for comment, electing to remain silent following the allegations that Granados called Carlson‘s 19-year-old daughter a "whore" and a "f**king c**t" at the Farmington Country Club in Charlottesville, Virginia.


All the more reason to have a little one on one with the nice gentleman... beejacon


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

Victoria’s Secret Chief Executive Resigns



> On Wednesday morning, the Financial Times reported that Victoria’s Secret chief executive, Jan Singer, has stepped down from her role at L Brands Inc., which is the lingerie brand’s parent company. Singer joined Victoria’s Secret in September 2016, after leaving her role as CEO of Spanx.
> 
> This new comes just a week after the Victoria’s Secret annual runway show, which was largely overshadowed by a controversial interview between Vogue magazine and Ed Razek, chief marketing officer at L Brands.
> 
> In the interview, Razek was quoted saying that he didn’t think “transsexuals” should walk the runway “because the show is a fantasy.” He also said that people didn’t want a television special for plus-sized women in 2000, and that they “still don’t.”


----------



## FeXL

The perfect storm...

I, Napoleon



> There is no escape route.
> 
> _A Florida school district allowed a self-described transgender female student regular access to the boys’ locker room, with no advance warning to the boys or their parents. The first time she walked in, she caught “boys (literally) with their pants down, causing them embarrassment and concern by the fact that they had been observed changing by an obvious girl,” says a complaint letter to Pasco County School District from Liberty Counsel, a pro-bono constitutional law firm.
> 
> 
> *With a “gag order,” school administrators forbade teachers from talking about the change, and ordered a male P.E. teacher to supervise the potentially undressed girl in the Chasco Middle School locker room, the letter says. When he refused to “knowingly place himself in a position to observe a minor female in the nude or otherwise in a state of undress,” administrators told him “he will be transferred to another school as discipline for ‘not doing your job in the locker room.’”*_​


Bold mine.

Hat's off to the gentleman for refusing to play this ridiculous Prog game.

Comments prescient, especially this one:



> How quickly we’ve turned from punishing a male teacher for watching an undressed girl, to punishing a male teacher for NOT watching an undressed girl.


----------



## FeXL

Straight White Racist Pastor Forces Drag Queen to Leave Church and Come Back Only When Dressed In Man-Clothes



> *I can't even with this White Racism anymore.*
> 
> _A Chicago pastor who asked a man dressed in drag to leave a worship service because he was dressed like a woman stands by his actions after coming under fire.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Can you leave my church and go put on man clothes? And don't come here like that no more," Rocquemore can be seen telling the man in the video, posted by Christian James Lhuillier.
> 
> "i hold a standard in here. Whatever you do on the outside is your business, but I will not let drag queens come in here. If you're gonna come in here you're gonna dress like a man."
> 
> People in the crowd cheered and said "Amen" and "thank you Jesus" as Rocquemore addressed the young man_​.


M'bold.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Beej

So "woke" they're bigoted and superstitious. I'm sure there's a more polite terms nowadays, but we used to call these people, "morons".

Why Straight Men Hate Astrology So Much
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/qvq87p/why-straight-men-hate-astrology-so-much


> "Astrology is a natural, *intuitive *way of telling time, and women are more *in tune* with nature," Randon continues. "Men, however, are builders who work with the material world. Unless you give a straight man *evidence* of astrology being real, they're less likely to find it remotely interesting."


Bold added for fun.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Why Straight Men Hate Astrology So Much


So, I'm definitely a straight male & I don't _hate_ astrology. I do, however, find it's utility rather limited. That said, I've always been intrigued by the similarities between my personality and what astrologers note about my particular sign.

Oh, and Beej? They're still called morons...


----------



## FeXL

BOOOOO!!!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

University lecturers told DON'T USE CAPS as it frightens students



> UNIVERSITY lecturers have been told not to use words in capital letters when setting assignments because it might frighten students into failure.


Them delicate Prog snowflakes...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, peaceful, measured left...

Metaphor In Flesh



> “You’re inherently violent,” screams an unhinged blue-and-purple-haired woman named Hannah McClintock, while repeatedly spitting on people and trying to punch them.


----------



## FeXL

Twitter Suspends Feminist For Saying "Men Aren't Women Tho"



> The hate speech!
> 
> Or should I say -- the heresy!
> 
> As I've said before: If Jack Dorsey and the other progressive men are telling me that transwomen are really women, and there's no difference between a trans and a woman -- then I would expect progressive men to have a policy of dating trans women.
> 
> Do they? Funny, they don't say so. Seems as though in their personal lives they _do_ see a difference between a trans woman and a, you know, actual woman.


Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Guy Whines on Twitter That Chipolte Wouldn't Serve Him Until He Proved He Could Pay, Citing Previous Dine-and-Dash Incidents; Guy Claims It's "Racism;" Manager Fired;
But Previous Tweets By This Guy _Brag_ About Dining and Dashing



> Raaaaacism.


Yeppers.

More:



> Chipotle says it may rehire the manager after evidence has been brought to its attention -- but note, it conducted absolutely _zero_ investigation before firing this woman based on some rando's say-so.
> 
> Also note this biased New York Post headline:
> 
> *Chipotle may rehire manager who refused serving black men*


Sounds like objective reporting to me... <snort>


----------



## FeXL

And so it starts...

Newly-Elected Muslim Congresswoman Ilhan Omar Vows To Fight House Ban On Headwear



> One of the sweeping changes that House Democrats plan to implement now that they have taken power is overturning a 181-year ban on headwear on the House floor. Rep.-elect Ilhan Omar (D-MN), one of the first two Muslim congresswomen, supports the move, according to CNN.


Further:



> Aside from her opinions on hats in Congress, Ilhan Omar has some strong opinions about Jews in Israel. In a 2012 tweet, she claimed the tiny nation has "hypnotized the world." She tweeted: "*Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel.* #Gaza #Palestine #Israel."


Yeah, bold mine.

She seems nice...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Chipotle debacle.

Did Chipotle Lie About Not Knowing About Masud Ali's Dine-and-Dash Boasting Before Firing Its Manager and Branding Her a Racist?



> Chipotle has rehired the manager they fired and called a racist.
> 
> Chipotle is claiming they made the decision to fire in ignorance of the Masud Ali's tweets boasting about dining and dashing, and even knocking women over ("truck a bitch") if they attempted to block the door to prevent a dine-and-dash.
> 
> Matt Palumbo says they're lying -- that he had sent them this evidence before their decision to fire, and now they're claiming ignorance.


More:



> *Should the manager now sue Chipotle for wrongful termination as well as damage to her reputation due to the company branding her a racist?*
> 
> Answer: Yes, of course she should. Not just to extract money from Chipotle, but to establish the precedent that Twitter Firings can sometimes cost you even more money than ignoring the mob.


M'bold.

Damn straight...


----------



## FeXL

Shock: Totally Not-Politically-Biased PolitiFact Writes Up a Vox/Salon Style "How to Win Arguments With Your Conservative Family Members This Thanksgiving" Article
Plus: Thanksgivingmanship Repost



> NPC Clickbait.
> 
> _ If conversation turns to politics this Thanksgiving, these few topics are likely to come up: pre-existing conditions, the border wall or election fraud. Only *you* can prevent dinnertime political misinformation: https://t.co/pvaOXx29Qo#ThanksgivingWeek pic.twitter.com/kmnOaZPMW6
> — PolitiFact (@PolitiFact) November 19, 2018_​
> PolitiFact recently "fact"-checked charges that they were politically biased, and -- get this -- found those charges to be so totally false I can't even you guys.


----------



## FeXL

I don't normally advocate violence. However, I'm a firm believer that if you play a man's game you play a man's rules.

That said:

POETRY: Baton-Wielding Antifa Pussy Gets KNOCKED DA **** OUT
Man, this anti-antifa guy's punch is so slow and telegraphed he might as well have sent it Pony Express. Can't argue with the effect, though. I guess he started it as some kind of Super-Move Whirlwind Uppdercut but then cancels out to a Forward 3 hook with Meter Burn.
Thanks to TexasDan. I'm just watching this over and over to peaceful Enya music. 

:clap::lmao:

Beautimous...


----------



## Macfury

It always strikes me as ludicrous that these underdeveloped Prog millennials want to duke it out. What got into their soy milk?


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the tables get turned on the bastards...

Pro-Life Australian Senator Mockingly Announces Gender Change So He Can Speak Out



> A male Australian senator mockingly proclaimed himself to be a woman before parliament last week so that he, as a pro-life male, could speak against abortion. Barry O'Sullivan made the announcement after being criticized for his faith and told he could not understand abortion because it is a women's issue, Catholic News Agency reports.
> 
> "I’m going to declare my gender today, as I can, to be a woman, and then you’ll no longer be able to attack me," O’Sullivan said.


----------



## FeXL

Michigan College Cancels ‘The Vagina Monologues’ Because ‘Not All Women Have Vaginas’



> Leaders at a college in Michigan decided to cancel its production of “The Vagina Monologues” because it’s discriminatory, given “not all women have vaginas.”
> 
> The women’s resource center at Eastern Michigan University put the kibosh on the famous production since it caters only to women who have the physical anatomy that accompanies the female sex, according to The Ann Arbor News.
> 
> The decision came after the resource center conducted a survey, asking respondents about “The Vagina Monologues.” *Those opposed to the drama said they were concerned about the fact that the production excludes some women, namely those who don’t have vaginas.*


Bold mine.

Wonder what they're position is on people with no brains? :lmao::lmao::lmao:

More:



> Due to copyright laws, the play cannot be modified to include transgender women, so the school is just scrapping it altogether.


Sue 'em!!!

Related:

Eastern Michigan University Ends ‘The Vagina Monologues’ Since ‘Not All Women Have Vaginas’



> Not all women have vaginas? When will people learn that breasts and vaginas don’t make you a female. Your CHROMOSOMES make you female.
> 
> They’re ending The Vagina Monologues because it doesn’t include men.
> 
> *Somehow, a play that addresses the stigma surrounding female anatomy is offensive to those who do not have female anatomy.*




More:



> The email asked if the play is “still relevant to next generation feminists” and if “we still need” the play. *WRC’s email also suggested changing The Vagina Monologues or have “a series of workshops that address the diversity and inclusion it is lacking.”*


That's it! All TVM needs is a coupla good, old fashioned _workshops_!

Finally:



> *Biology is hard.*


Why, yes. Yes, it is...


----------



## FeXL

ATTENTION SNOWFLAKES: *DO* NOT, I REPEAT, *DON'T* READ THIS POST. YOUR HEAD WILL EXPLODE. YOU'VE BEEN WARNED.

University staff told not to use ‘don’t’ or ‘frightening’ capital letters



> *Journalism professors* at Leeds Trinity University in the UK have been instructed not to use certain words — in case they frighten sensitive students.
> 
> According to UK media reports, the use of capital letters has been banned as well as the “overuse” of the words “do” and “don’t”.
> 
> In an internal staff memo obtained by the Express, staff are told students’ “anxiety” can lead to academic failure.
> 
> “Despite our best attempts to explain assessment tasks, any lack of clarity can generate anxiety and even discourage students from attempting the assessment at all,” it reads.
> 
> “Generally, avoid using capital letters for emphasis and the overuse of ‘do’, and, especially, ‘DON’T’.


BOOOOOO!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> ATTENTION SNOWFLAKES: *DO* NOT, I REPEAT, *DON'T* READ THIS POST. YOUR HEAD WILL EXPLODE. YOU'VE BEEN WARNED.
> 
> University staff told not to use ‘don’t’ or ‘frightening’ capital letters
> 
> 
> 
> BOOOOOO!!!
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Friggin idiots! Make that *FRIGGIN' IDIOTS!*


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> ATTENTION SNOWFLAKES: *DO* NOT, I REPEAT, *DON'T* READ THIS POST. YOUR HEAD WILL EXPLODE. YOU'VE BEEN WARNED.
> 
> University staff told not to use ‘don’t’ or ‘frightening’ capital letters
> 
> 
> 
> BOOOOOO!!!
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


oh those frightening words and capitalizations! How anyone in their right mind can think this is acceptable policy is beyond me and makes me think homeschooling for post secondary education might be the best bet for todays children.


----------



## FeXL

Further on TVM.

I, Napoleon



> When the transgenders show up to protest the feminists, you don’t pick a favourite…


Yeppers.

Just stand back & watch the fur fly...

More:



> _EMU is not the first university to make the decision to cancel production of “The Vagina Monologues.”
> 
> The Women's Initiative at American University apparently changed the event to "Breaking Ground Monologues", in order to "broaden the focus from specifically female genitalia to multiple identities and bodies."
> 
> And in 2015 ,a student group at the women’s university Mount Holyoke College decided to cancel its annual performance of production, claiming the play is exclusive of the experiences of transgender women who don't have a vagina. According to an email sent to students from the group Project: Theater, *“At its core, the show offers an extremely narrow perspective on what it means to be a woman.”*_


Well, some of them are narrow...

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

<snort!>

I kill me...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

And so it starts...

Air Force grants first beard waiver to Muslim airman



> The Air Force has quietly approved a request by a Muslim airman to grow a beard, marking the service’s first such religious accommodation for a follower of Islam, Air Force officials said Tuesday.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Abdul Rahman Gaitan, 30, was granted the appearance exception in August to grow a beard in keeping with his Muslim faith, officials said, but the Air Force only publicly announced his waiver last week in a public affairs-produced article published on the service’s website. Gaitan is an aerial porter assigned to the 821st Contingency Response Support Squadron at Travis Air Force Base, Calif., according to the Air Force.


----------



## FeXL

On the California fires.

Was Their Only Regret That They Had But One Life to Give for Liberal Memes and Mantras?



> Burn, baby, burn has become a mantra totally out of control.
> 
> Would Nathan Hale have felt the same if his daughter were murdered during a weekend of gun violence in Chicago? Or murdered by an oft-deported Illegal at Pier 39 in San Francisco. Or incinerated during a hellacious wildfire in Paradise, California that was the inexorable result of a quarter-century trend among “progressive” Democrat Leftists intent on constricting responsible forestry policies, even when it costs human lives, so that they can boast of protecting a spotted owl? Or murdered because the society stopped locking up the pathologically deranged?
> 
> “My only regret is that she had but one life to give for climate change and the spotted owl. My only regret is that she had but one life to give so that we could reduce the police presence in our inner city community.”


Good read.


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the issue...

ESPN Loses 2 Million Subscribers This Year



> Disney’s report revealed that the company’s sports network, ESPN, currently has 86 million subscribers. This is down two million from the 88 million subscribers to the sports commentary and news station in 2017.
> 
> ESPN wasn’t the only Disney-owned network to lose subscribers this year: The Disney Channel went from 92 million subscribers in 2017 to 89 million subscribers in 2018, while Freeform fell by two million subscribers to 90 million, and Disney Junior and Disney XD both lost approximately three million subscribers.


More:



> The network’s declining subscriber counts, based on estimates by Nielsen Media Research, indicate that the growing popularity of online streaming services and internet live streaming products such as YouTube Live and Hulu have resulted in a decline in traditional television network subscriptions.


That's one way to look at it. Another would be that maybe, just maybe, people are getting tired of being preached at by SJW's.


----------



## FeXL

It's not surprising at all. It's the natural order of the ideology: Islam ranks higher than women's rights.

Elizabeth Yore on FGM: ‘Silence from Feminists Has Been Deafening on This Issue’



> “The silence from feminists has been deafening on this issue,” said Yore. “We need the support of feminists who believe in the rights of women to enjoy sexual pleasure. Well, these little girls have been robbed of that for the rest of their lives.”
> 
> Yore added, “We’re supposed to be feminists, right? We’re supposed to protect women and girls. Why are they silent? Why are they staying on the sidelines? Because there is a greater ideology that they want to protect. This greater ideology is diversity. Then, in fact, they’re not truly feminists. They don’t care about protecting girls and women.”


----------



## FeXL

And TG's rank higher than feminism.

Progressive Feminist Suspended From Twitter After Criticizing The Transgender Movement



> Meghan Murphy, founder of the Feminist Current website and podcast, has been suspended from Twitter.
> 
> Murphy, a self-described socialist and radical feminist, has been an outspoken critic of the transgender activist movement, claiming that it has an outsized sociopolitical influence, especially in her native Canada.
> 
> In 2017, Murphy testified before the Canadian Senate against the C-16 pronoun legislation, stating in part that "the rights of women and girls are being pushed aside to accommodate a trend," and that "treating gender as though it is either internal or a personal choice is dangerous and completely misunderstands how and why women are oppressed under patriarchy as a class of people."


I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...


----------



## FeXL

Such a sad tale... :-(

Hear The Lamentations Of Unstable Leftist Women



> Or, _The Orange Man Wrecked My Marriage_:
> 
> _By now it’s a truism to point out that the election of Donald Trump… [has] prompted a wholesale realignment of American politics. But it’s also sent shock waves through heterosexual romance._​
> In the piously left-leaning _New York_ magazine, Molly Langmuir invites us to sympathise with the inner turmoil of activist ladies who are blaming their unhappy marriages, their divorces and estrangements, and pretty much everything, on the continued existence of Donald Trump.


Hilarious read.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

CNN commentator calls for elimination of Israel, endorses violent Palestinian ‘resistance’



> CNN commentator Marc Lamont Hill, in a Wednesday speech to the United Nations, called for violent resistance against Israel and advocated expanding Palestine “from the river to the sea,” a phrase used by those who believe that Israel should be eliminated.
> 
> Hill, who has a long history of anti-Semitism, made the remarks at a U.N. event commemorating the International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People. He said the international community should boycott Israel and allow Palestinians more space to engage in violence against the Jewish state, arguing that violence was also employed in the struggles of African Americans.


----------



## FeXL

As SDA noted, when you've lost Tranna...

Clintons' speaking tour event in Toronto had 83% of the seats empty



> Apparently, the Clintons' political life is set to end not with a bang, but a whimper. I wonder what kind of envy Bill and Hillary Clinton experienced over the jam-packed arenas – with thousands listening outside – that President Trump always has, as they gazed out at the more than 15,000 empty seats facing them last night in Toronto on their stadium speaking tour. Even though curtains were erected cutting the arena in half, the vacant seats far outnumbered the occupied ones. The U.K. Daily Mail reports that 3,300 tickets were sold in the Scotiabank Arena, which holds 19,800, 16.6% of capacity.


More:



> Perhaps even more humiliating, while ticket prices began at $53 (Canadian), the U.K. Daily Mail reported that "[o]ne ticket was going for $6.55 in the final minutes before the event."


So, MF, I take it you had better things to spend your $6.55 on?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> So, MF, I take it you had better things to spend your $6.55 on?


With pepperoni and extra sauce!


----------



## Macfury

Murphy Brown reboot... canceled! Prog messages failed to resonate.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> With pepperoni and extra sauce!


Man, I can't believe you'd turn down a good, ol' fashioned Clinton folkfest for mere pizza...

Deep dish? :love2:


----------



## FeXL

This woman should be charged with child abuse. She is truly nuts.

I, Napoleon



> You, Josephine;
> 
> Six-year-old James is caught in a gender identity nightmare. Under his mom’s care in Dallas, Texas, James obediently lives as a trans girl named “Luna.” But given the choice when he’s with dad, he’s all boy — his sex at birth.
> 
> In their divorce proceedings, the mother has charged the father with child abuse for not affirming James as transgender, has sought restraining orders against him, and is seeking to terminate his parental rights. She is also seeking to require him to pay for the child’s visits to a *transgender-affirming therapist* and transgender medical alterations, which may include hormonal sterilization starting at age eight.


Bold mine.

W. T. F...

Comments bang on.

If this poor child manages to get past this without putting a bullet through his head, it'll be a bloody miracle.


----------



## FeXL

_Not_ surprised.

Two More Women Make Sexual Misconduct Allegations Against "I Wuv Da Science" Mascot Neil DeGrasse Tyson



> Kneel DatAss, more like it, right?!?!
> 
> _ Two more women, including a fellow astronomer, say Neil deGrasse Tyson is guilty of inappropriate sexual conduct.
> 
> Dr. Katelyn N. Allers, Associate Professor of Physics and Astronomy at Bucknell University, told me that she was "felt up" by Tyson at an after-party following a meeting of the American Astronomical Society (AAS) in 2009. AAS didn’t have a mechanism for reporting sexual harassment at the time, but Dr. Allers says she probably would report the incident if it had happened today._​


Head Of CA Democrats Resigns After Sexual Misconduct Allegations



> On Thursday. the head of the California Democratic Party resigned after there were multiple claims of sexual misconduct made against him. Eric Bauman released a statement to the Los Angeles Times that said, “I have made the realization that in order for those to whom I may have caused pain and who need to heal, for my own health, and in the best interest of the party that I love and to which I have dedicated myself for more than 25 years, it is in everyone’s best interest for me to resign my position as chair of the California Democratic Party.”


Huh. Yet another Prog in a position of power accused of being a sexual assaulter. This is my shocked face —> 

Hint: There isn't one. I ain't shocked...

BELIEVE ALL WOMEN!!!


----------



## FeXL

It Finally Happened: Liberals Wage War on Christmas Classic ‘Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer’



> Just about everyone has seen the classic TV Christmas special “Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer,” but this year, it’s apparently under attack from the left for being “problematic.”
> 
> Christmas is next on the left’s holiday hit list this year. Previously, progressives have attacked Halloween decorations and “A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving.” Now, they’re trying to take Rudolph from us.


Fug 'em...


----------



## FeXL

<snort> I never quite thought of it in those terms... 

How Vagina Guarantees Communism



> I am occasionally asked where the US will end up in the future and the correct answer is - Brazil.
> 
> ...
> 
> The question is why.
> 
> I only say the US will be most like Brazil because of their inevitable ethnic composition. But the general trend of countries' econonmies to move towards socialism is almost universal. The only countries NOT moving towards communism are the Asian ones who are post-communist and are now only communism in name, but very capitalist by every other function. So why is all of the West, all of Latin America, and I would also predict India and the Middle East moving towards communism?
> 
> *Vagina.*


Yep. My bold.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Damn the vagina!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Nope. We do not manipulate our search results. No way. Not a chance. Uh-ung...

EXCLUSIVE: Google Employees Debated Burying Conservative Media In Search



> Google employees debated whether to bury conservative media outlets in the company’s search function as a response to President Donald Trump’s election in 2016, internal Google communications obtained by The Daily Caller News Foundation reveal.
> 
> The Daily Caller and Breitbart were specifically singled out as outlets to potentially bury, the communications reveal.
> 
> Trump’s election in 2016 shocked many Google employees, who had been counting on Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton to win.
> 
> Communications obtained by TheDCNF show that internal Google discussions went beyond expressing remorse over Clinton’s loss to actually discussing ways Google could prevent Trump from winning again.


More:



> “Google has never manipulated its search results or modified any of its products to promote a particular political ideology. Our processes and policies do not allow for any manipulation of search results to promote political ideologies.”


<snort> Have I got a chunk o' swampland for you...


----------



## FeXL

A suicide at the University of Texas Reveals Dark Side of #MeToo Movement



> Before killing himself with a drug intended for rapid and painless animal euthanasia, Richard A. Morrisett had endured a nightmare at the University of Texas in Austin. The 57-year-old tenured professor of pharmacology and toxicology was once a rising star in the College of Pharmacy – a man regarded as a first-rate research scientist and teacher during his 21 years at the state's flagship university. Morrisett's research offered new insights into alcohol-related brain disorders and alcoholism – an arcane area of research among neuroscientists. Some colleagues called him “brilliant.”
> 
> Morrisett's career, however, was destroyed by a single newspaper article. Published by the Austin American-Statesman, a metropolitan daily, the article dredged up an ugly episode from Morrisett's past – a domestic violence incident involving his girlfriend at the time. It was the sort of inexcusable incident that, sadly, the police and courts handle all the time. There were no serious injuries; it hadn't even merited a headline when it occurred on May 28, 2016. Morrisett, in a plea deal, pleaded guilty to a 3rd degree felony. He was sentenced to four years of probation, called community supervision in Texas, and ordered to receive counseling, take a class on avoiding family violence, and perform 100 hours of community service. Morrisett had thought he was moving on with his life. He had accepted responsibility for his actions and, moreover, had put an apparently volatile and dysfunctional relationship behind him.


Much of #MeToo is a dark side...


----------



## FeXL

Facebook Reacts to Child Bride Sale 2 Weeks After Posting, 6 Days After Auction Ended



> Facebook allowed a child bride to be sold to the highest bidder before the social network finally decided to take action against the post over two weeks later, according to charity organization Plan International, which called the Facebook auction “beyond belief.”
> 
> The 16-year-old was sold by her family in South Sudan through Facebook, who ended up reportedly receiving “500 cows, three cars, and $10,000.”
> 
> “The girl’s father reportedly received 500 cows, 3 cars and $10,000 in exchange for his daughter, who was married off to the winning bidder at a ceremony on 3 November in the country’s Eastern Lakes State,” claimed charity Plan International. “Five men participated in the auction, some of whom are reportedly high-ranking government officials.”


----------



## FeXL

Posted yesterday (post #1420) about the nutty Texas mother who dresses her 8yo son James as a girl in her presence. Also linked to the comments at SDA.

Here's another salient comment:



> Wait until you guys start reading about what is happening in this regard within in our correctional institutions.
> 
> I’m a correctional officer working in a provincial facility in Canada. When it comes to inmate placement when they are first admitted, we are now required to house them by what gender they present themselves as during the admission process. So if we’re talking about a male that “identifies” as “female”, they do get housed with female inmates if they claim to be “in transition”, which is so open to interpretation it is ridiculous.
> 
> *A peer of mine that works as an admitting and discharge officer at a facility where this type of admission had taken place had the biggest “I told you so” moment of his career when two female inmates housed in a unit with a “transwoman” became pregnant.* He, however, was not permitted the glory of that “I told you so” moment, as workplace discrimination policies prevent that upon pain of discipline. Is this reported in the news? Of course not. But it begs the question – how could that “transwoman” not be a man if he/she is able to father children? Only the leftards in government that create such insane policies can possibly ignore something as immutable as biology. It is madness….utter, and total madness.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Electric Scooters: Why Are So Many 'Progressive' Cities Banning Progress?



> There is perhaps no better example of how government thwarts free-market innovation and hurts consumers than the emergence of electric scooters. Urban commuters love them, but "progressive" local governments are busy banning them.
> 
> The scooter phenomenon has been an economic marvel. It's a brand-new transportation model that was impossible before GPS technology, mobile-phone apps and modern battery technology existed.
> 
> And electric scooters are filling a need that nobody knew existed until recently: an easier way to go relatively short distances in urban areas.
> 
> Customers can locate a scooter with an app, unlock it with their phone, and leave it when they're done for the next user. Once people got a taste of this, demand skyrocketed.


----------



## FeXL

Further on calling Mohammed a pedophile in Europe.

Rationalizing Our Surrender



> The ruling itself is a sobering read. You'll recall a few years back that President Obama assured us that "the future will not belong to those who slander the Prophet of Islam". De facto, that appears to be true, but de jure it's a problematic concept in that, in English law and elsewhere, it's not technically possible to "slander" a bloke who's been six foot under for 1,400 years. You can't libel the dead. So instead the Euro-jurists have been forced to take refuge in the slippery concept (very familiar to those of us who've been ensnared in Canada's "human rights" machinery" of "balance":
> 
> ...
> 
> Whoa, hold it right there. There was "no violation" of freedom of expression because the courts "carefully balanced" freedom of expression with the right of others to have their religious feelings protected - and came down on the side of protecting feelings rather than freedom of expression.
> 
> *The late Jennifer Lynch, QC, then head of the Canadian "Human Rights" Commission, used to talk about "balancing" free speech with other rights - and, then as now, "balancing" is code for nullifying: If your right to free speech has to be balanced with people's "feelings", then as a practical matter there is no free speech.*


Emphasis mine.

Knocks it outta the park...


----------



## FeXL

Cord cutting accelerates as pay TV loses 1 million customers in largest-ever quarterly loss



> Scratch the theory that cord cutting might be decelerating.
> 
> Cable and satellite TV providers lost about 1.1 million subscribers during the July to September period, the largest quarterly loss ever – and the first time the industry lost more than 1 million subscribers in a quarter, according to media and telecommunications research firm MoffettNathanson.
> 
> After Dish Network reported its third-quarter earnings Wednesday, the New York-headquartered research firm tallied up the publicly reported subscriber losses to arrive at the finding.
> 
> Dish lost 341,000 subscribers in the third quarter, compared to adding 16,000 in the same period a year ago. Overall, Dish lost 367,000 satellite subscribers but added 26,000 Sling TV subscribers, the company said.
> 
> Rich Greenfield, a media and technology analyst with financial services firm BTIG in New York, arrived at a similar conclusion and called it "the third-worst quarter in industry history and worst since Q2 2016."


Good.


----------



## Beej

A fun weekend post.

Intersectionality seems confusing? Here's an easy calculator to figure out your score and location in the privilege stack.

https://intersectionalityscore.com/

I found out that most people are more privileged than me. I'm oppressed! Check your privilege, ehmacers.


----------



## Macfury

The first slider between "white" and "person of color" makes most of the difference.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> A fun weekend post.
> 
> Intersectionality seems confusing? Here's an easy calculator to figure out your score and location in the privilege stack.
> 
> https://intersectionalityscore.com/
> 
> I found out that most people are more privileged than me. I'm oppressed! Check your privilege, ehmacers.


I just joined the same club. Funny thing that.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> I found out that most people are more privileged than me. I'm oppressed! Check your privilege, ehmacers.


Ran across that this morning.

Me, too...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on why the left still doesn't get it.

Bill’s Wife



> Maureen Dowd haz the sads… enjoy!


:-( :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Comments hilarious.


----------



## FeXL

Further on forcing your son to dress like a girl.

Mother Forcing Transgenderism on 6-Year-Old Son May Suffer From a Mental Disorder, Pediatrician Says



> In a particularly tragic divorce proceeding, a mother who forces a transgender identity on her 6-year-old son James is accusing the boy's father of child abuse because he refers to the boy as male. The father responded by offering James a choice of boy's clothes and girl's clothes, and the boy constantly chooses the male options while away from his mother.
> 
> *Dr. Michelle Cretella, executive director at the American College of Pediatricians, told PJ Media that the mother may be suffering from a mental disorder.*


M'bold.

Ya think?! :yikes:

Oh, and before you Progs start screaming blue murder because the mother isn't Cretella's patient, how many of you have disagreed with all the armchair shrinks who diagnose Trump?

Yeah, that's what I thought...


----------



## Macfury

Cuba is a prog-socialist paradise--but don't expect them to keep buildings standing:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...llapsing-buildings-housing-unesco/1998606002/



> In Havana, some of the same architectural gems that draw tens of thousands of American tourists crash to the ground every year. Causes range from weather and neglect to faulty renovations and theft of structural beams.
> 
> Carlos Guerrero, 45, said he and his family live “like scared dogs” in a crumbling building along Merced Street.
> 
> Neighbors tell them, “Get out of there! It’s going to collapse!”
> 
> “It makes you feel like going and living under a bridge,” said Guerrero, who vows to grab a machete and seek revenge on housing officials if anything happens to his wife and three children.
> 
> Some 3,856 partial or total building collapses were reported in Havana from 2000 to 2013, not including 2010 and 2011 when no records were kept.
> 
> The collapses worsened an already severe housing shortage. Havana alone had a deficit of 206,000 homes in 2016, official figures show.


----------



## FeXL

I guess Lopez needs to run over a couple dozen Rutgers faculty members before this becomes an issue. 

Silly me. Even then they'll be defending him from their hospital beds & the morgue...

Rutgers Profs Outraged After Illegal Arrested for DUI, 'Reckless Endangerment'



> Nearly 120 Rutgers University faculty members have signed an open letter to the school president in protest of the RU Police Department’s arrest of an undocumented immigrant for drunk driving and endangering passersby.
> 
> According to the police report, the man was flagged by police at 2:05 a.m. on September 29. He now faces 10 charges, including driving while intoxicated, having an open container, running a red light, turn signal failure, and failing to maintain his lane.
> 
> While that was enough to land him in court, the man, Luiz Alberto Lopez Lopez, 28, also handed the RU police a fraudulent Mexican driver’s license, according to an exclusive copy of the police report obtained by PJ Media.
> 
> Since he was driving on a busy intersection, he was also charged with endangerment.


----------



## FeXL

I Became White After I Left Islam?



> I was reading a story at Jihad Watch about how UK MP’s are calling for “Islamophobia” to be classified as “racism”, in which they invoke the words of a college student, and how they want to criminalize claims that Islam is spread by the sword. They’re doing this even though Islamophobia doesn’t exist and is only a tool concocted by the Islamic enemy to kill criticism of Islam, that Islam is a religion, not a race, and that Islam was indeed spread by the sword, and by the sword of Mohammad himself. As Robert Spencer aptly puts it, “this entire initiative is a totalitarian war against reality”.
> 
> These anti-reality totalitarians will stop at nothing to push their dishonest agenda. Case in point: I have light skin and red hair. I was born to Albanian Muslim parents in America and I was raised Muslim. I have a good number of Muslim relatives who are white, and even some who have blond hair and blue eyes. Yet when Muslims and leftists dismiss my criticism of Islam, I mention that I was raised Muslim, and they either deny it, call me a liar, and even an Uncle Tom.


More:



> *As Andrew Cummins tweeted, (often wrongly attributed to Christopher Hitchens): “Islamophobia. A word created by fascists, and used by cowards, to manipulate morons.”*


Emphasis mine.

Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

It's a start...

Glenn Reynolds: I Deleted My Twitter Account Because It Was Making My Life Worse



> And exposing me to the worse that other people had to offer, I think he means.
> 
> _ I deactivated my Twitter account about a week ago. I was partly acting on impulse, because the social media site had just, for no obvious reason, "permanently banned" someone I follow, something that seems to be happening more and more. But I was also acting on my growing belief that Twitter is, well, horrible._​


That's one word for it.

Related:

Social media use increases depression and loneliness, study finds



> Facebook, Snapchat, and Instagram may not be great for personal well-being. *The first experimental study examining use of multiple platforms shows a causal link between time spent on these social media and increased depression and loneliness.*


M'bold.

Shocka...

That must be why I'm so freakin' happy all of the time!!! :clap::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

I keep a skeleton Facebook account for business and always laugh when I get a notification that "X has commented on X's status." In what world is this a compelling teaser?


----------



## wonderings

Macfury said:


> I keep a skeleton Facebook account for business and always laugh when I get a notification that "X has commented on X's status." In what world is this a compelling teaser?


I never use facebook, I did make an fake account as a joke for a group I am part of and was just curious what it was. I don't get it and really don't get the algorithms Facebook uses to try and connect you to people you might know. I used no real details of myself or pictures. I did use my home town location though which is a small SW Ontario town. The long list of people FaceBook thinks I might know all seem to be of Ethiopian decent. I know there is no large community in my town and I scratched my head trying to figure out what about the profile, fake as it was, would see connections this way.


----------



## Macfury

wonderings said:


> I never use facebook, I did make an fake account as a joke for a group I am part of and was just curious what it was. I don't get it and really don't get the algorithms Facebook uses to try and connect you to people you might know. I used no real details of myself or pictures. I did use my home town location though which is a small SW Ontario town. The long list of people FaceBook thinks I might know all seem to be of Ethiopian decent. I know there is no large community in my town and I scratched my head trying to figure out what about the profile, fake as it was, would see connections this way.


So much of it is a sad stab at relevance. I guess if you play ball with them enough and answer their questions, the data they supply with becomes more refined. As it is, the odd time I go there I am bombarded with "friend suggestions" involving people I don't know. 

The saddest thing to date was an account I saw in which the owner had died two years previously. His spouse and friends occasionally posted "I miss you" messages. Packed between those messages were boastful posts from the departed: "I broke the bank playing blackjack at the BigWin Online Casino!!! Do you think you can beat me?"


----------



## FeXL

Recall the gentleman who wanted to lower his age by 20 years? The court denied him. The good news? They were specific in their ruling & now, with his appeal, he can address the concerns individually.

Sixty-Nine-Year-Old Man Loses Lawsuit To Lower His Age By 20 Years
“We can make our own decisions if we want to change our name, or if we want to change our gender."



> Ratelband is unfazed by the court’s decision and plans to appeal.
> 
> “This is great!” Ratelband said according to the New York Post. “The rejection of [the] court is great ... because they give all kinds of angles where we can connect when we go in appeal.”
> 
> “I say it’s comparable because it has to do with my feeling, with respect about who I think … I am, my identity,” he added.


I hope he wins.


----------



## FeXL

:-(

Saturday Night Live Writer's Lame Jokes Too Much for Sensitive Suzies at Barnard University



> If the very PC SNL is too offensive for you, then you should probably just lock yourself in a quiet basement and let yourself wither to death.
> 
> _ Patel allegedly made numerous "offensive” jokes, including about how being a gay black man isn't a choice since "no one looks in the mirror and thinks, ‘this black thing is too easy, let me just add another thing to it.'"_​
> Note that this is a very PC joke -- this is basically applauding gay black men for their courage. And also, stating that people are born gay -- which is a major agenda point of the gay movement.
> 
> But this was too much for the Sensitive Suzies of Barnard College. The praise for blacks and gays wasn't overt enough.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in Progland?

Without gas for cremation, even dying is a struggle in Venezuela



> Angelica Vera of Venezuela’s western state of Zulia planned to cremate her father’s remains after he died of cancer in November because hyperinflation has pushed the cost of funeral services beyond her financial reach.
> 
> But the cemetery could not offer a cremation because it had no natural gas, which is in ever shorter supply even though the OPEC nation holds some of the world’s largest energy reserves.
> 
> Nor could she afford to leave her father’s remains in the morgue while waiting for gas supplies. Each extra day costs more than a month of minimum wage.
> 
> She resorted to the only available option: leaving her father’s body in an unmarked common grave at the edge of the cemetery, an area traditionally reserved for unclaimed bodies.
> 
> “My father died and I could not even hold a wake because I had no way of getting the money,” said Vera, 27, a cashier. “What us Venezuelans are living through is denigrating.”


I know, I know. If only they had a $15/hr minimum wage...


----------



## FeXL

Nice...

Judge Shelters an Illegal Alien MS-13 Gang Member from Deportation; Just Weeks Later, He Murders a 17 Year Old Boy



> The law says we have borders which must be enforced, but those who administer the law have their own Secret Law that says this is an Open Borders country.
> 
> *Changing laws is ineffective when the ruling class decides we are a nation of men, not laws.*


Bold mine.

Yeppers...


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, truthful left...

Lena Dunham: I Lied About Having Exonerating Information In Order to Protect a _Girls_ Writer from a Rape Charge



> Like a moth to a tawdry headline.
> 
> _ Lena Dunham, creator of the HBO series "Girls," is apologizing to a woman who accused a writer on her show of rape.
> 
> Dunham, 32, published an essay Wednesday in The Hollywood Reporter addressed to “Passengers” actress Aurora Perrineau. In it, she apologizes for defending writer Murray Miller, saying she did “something inexcusable.”
> 
> Perrineau filed a police report alleging Miller sexually assaulted her after a night out in Los Angeles in 2012, The Wrap reported.
> 
> "I woke up in Murray’s bed naked," Perrineau said in a statement for a polygraph test she took in September, the site reported. "He was on top of me having sexual intercourse with me. At no time did I consent to any sexual contact with Murray."
> 
> During their night out, Perrineau said she "repeatedly" told Miller she was 17.
> 
> Dunham came under fire for defending Miller after the claim became public. She and “Girls” co-showrunner Jenni Konner issued a joint statement to The Hollywood Reporter that they were confident the “accusation is one of the 3 percent of assault cases that are misreported every year."
> 
> *Dunham is now taking back her defense.*
> 
> “There are few acts I could ever regret more in this life,” she wrote. “I didn't have the ‘insider information’ I claimed but rather blind faith in a story that kept slipping and changing and revealed itself to mean nothing at all. I wanted to feel my workplace and my world were safe, untouched by the outside world (a privilege in and of itself, the privilege of ignoring what hasn't hurt you) and I claimed that safety at cost to someone else, someone very special."_​


Bold mine.

"Taking back her defense". Is that secret Prog code for lying like a very broad sidewalk?

Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL

Think 16 year old voters was a laugh?

Free Lollies



> Lower voting age to *six* to tackle bias against young, says academic.


Hell, why wait? Give 'em a ballot along with their birth certificate! The parents can shove it inside their diaper & the name with the largest turd beside it constitutes a vote!

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Beej

I don't think people appreciate how much brain damage progressive ideology is causing.

Skip to about 2:20 to watch the damage.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=312sbdaZVUo[/ame]

An interview about men and women's relative advantages, with a focus on physical strength.

As the discussion unfolds the interviewer stresses that he's just talking about physical strength, and he's not talking about men and women of equal size (ie. "pound for pound"). Nonetheless, the interviewee has trouble with the concept that men are, in general, physically stronger than women.

The interviewee seems to genuinely struggle with this concept. That takes brainwashing.


----------



## Macfury

Ouch! She's clearly not very good at controlling her emotions.


----------



## wonderings

Beej said:


> I don't think people appreciate how much brain damage progressive ideology is causing.
> 
> Skip to about 2:20 to watch the damage.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=312sbdaZVUo
> 
> An interview about men and women's relative advantages, with a focus on physical strength.
> 
> As the discussion unfolds the interviewer stresses that he's just talking about physical strength, and he's not talking about men and women of equal size (ie. "pound for pound"). Nonetheless, the interviewee has trouble with the concept that men are, in general, physically stronger than women.
> 
> The interviewee seems to genuinely struggle with this concept. That takes brainwashing.



When you are taught to think so irrationally it is not a wonder that more people do not get enraged at the simplest of questions. The idea that you cannot accept that men will be better at some things and women at another seems to have fried her brain as I would guess it would with many on college campuses.


----------



## Macfury

They have never been required to defend their own positions because they don't associate with people who hold opinions other than their own. I once had a discussion with someone regarding the Iranian nuclear deal and she could only parrot what she heard on CBC. I told her that the text of the agreement was readily available and that she could see how she had been misinformed. I was polite, but she began to cry, because I had upended her carefully crafted sense of intellectual security.



wonderings said:


> When you are taught to think so irrationally it is not a wonder that more people do not get enraged at the simplest of questions. The idea that you cannot accept that men will be better at some things and women at another seems to have fried her brain as I would guess it would with many on college campuses.


----------



## wonderings

Macfury said:


> They have never been required to defend their own positions because they don't associate with people who hold opinions other than their own. I once had a discussion with someone regarding the Iranian nuclear deal and she could only parrot what she heard on CBC. I told her that the text of the agreement was readily available and that she could see how she had been misinformed. I was polite, but she began to cry, because I had upended her carefully crafted sense of intellectual security.


It is certainly not encouraged to have a difference of opinion. Here in Waterloo they had an issue last year a student played a youtube video of a debate with Peterson. She did not agree with Peterson but wanted the class to view a differing opinion. 1 student complained anonymously and the student was reprimanded. How anyone anywhere can think that is an appropriate response to a class in university is beyond me. I am sure videos of Hitler and the like are played and viewed in college, universities and even high schools across North America, but a man and his views on gender identity is just too much.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> The interviewee seems to genuinely struggle with this concept. That takes brainwashing.


I'd suggest he arm wrestle her to prove his point but then she'd probably charge him with assault... :lmao:


----------



## Beej

Dawning self awareness, but not too much. Or a well tuned hoax. You decide.

When the political is too personal
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thesundaye.../when-the-political-is-too-personal-1.4927292


> There is a false belief in many social justice communities that our value is based upon how much oppression we have experienced. Only people with enough "oppression credentials" are allowed to lead or even participate.





> It offers some short-term political gains in the beginning. But it will never produce the transformational shift in power we need for a new society. Worst of all, it fixes us as people who are always broken.





> I started to almost enjoy lashing out at people who mess up, and thinking that I'm better than them.





> I have to believe that if I dare to reach across difference especially in this time of extreme polarization I can push through stuck conversations and dynamics into spaces of fresh possibility and growth.
> 
> I want… No, I need an activism that speaks to this.


The perceived needs are the last barrier to understanding how much their head has been messed with.


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem...

LOL: The Oscars Academy Is "Considering" Having No Host at All



> This will be a spectacular televised demonstration of The Great Disappearing -- an Oscars with no host, because they #Purged the last one and no further volunteers for the bloody altar of Political Correctness are volunteering.
> 
> I'd love it.
> 
> And we'd have an Oscars with no audience _and_ no host.


----------



## FeXL

Break Them Up



> Into a hundred thousand million pieces.
> 
> _ But thanks likely to this evasion of Android permission requests, Facebook users did not realize for years that the company was collecting information about who they called and texted, which would have helped explain to them why their “People You May Know” recommendations were so eerily accurate. It only came to light earlier this year, three years after it started, when a few Facebook users noticed their call and text history in their Facebook files when they downloaded them._​
> Related: Google policy “is to get right up to the creepy line but not cross it.”


----------



## FeXL

Not that I care what Montrealers do to each other, or about bagels, but now they're coming after wood fired bagel shops?

The SJWs Have Finally Gone Too Far!



> The PC Patrol is at it again.
> 
> #LeftismDestroysSocieties


I wonder where they are on raw sewage being dumped into the St. Lawrence...


----------



## FeXL

Now Is The Time At SDA When We Juxtapose!



> December 2016 – Jordan Peterson is endlessly mocked by Leftist “experts” about his concerns about enforced use of transgender pronouns
> 
> December 2018 – A high school teacher in West Point, Virginia is fired because he refused to use transgender pronouns.


Out of the park...


----------



## Beej

Way over the top hoax or progressive in-fighting? You decide.

https://medium.com/@amydyess83/terf-is-hate-speech-and-its-time-to-condemn-it-6efc897ce407


> You don’t have to be a radical feminist to be labeled a TERF. A lesbian can make it clear she believes trans people deserve human rights and respect, but she’s still a “TERF” because her sexual orientation has an innate boundary. That boundary is same-sex attraction for other adult human females. Lesbians are the only sexual orientation that excludes penis, and that makes us the most dangerous adversary to the patriarchy.





> TERF is more than a slur. It’s hate speech, which is defined as “abusive or threatening speech or writing that expresses prejudice against a particular group, especially on the basis of race, religion, or sexual orientation.” A lesbian is a female homosexual, and it’s homophobic to state otherwise. Lesbians are under attack for being ourselves.


Anybody have a good movie trailer narrator voice? 

Try the voice out with this line: The most dangerous adversary the Patriarchy ever faced, versus Hate Speech, the greatest villain ever known.


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> I fail to see the problem...
> 
> LOL: The Oscars Academy Is "Considering" Having No Host at All


Always funny how self righteous Hollywood tries to appear. Probably the worst place to look for morals and values. 

I never watch the Oscars, could care less about them and do not understand why any celebrity would want to host. You are constantly criticized, it is a lot of prep work for very little money (for a celebrity). 

I did like what Kevin Hart had to say after the Oscars asked him to apologize. He said no he would not do it again as he has addressed it numerous times over the years. The Oscars and anyone else who takes the time to find this stuff seems to be unwilling to find the responses these people have given to address what they have said. 

So much progress in society it is maddening!


----------



## FeXL

Congratulations, progressive _thinkers_. You should be proud of yourselves...

Nine-Year-Old Black Girl Allegedly Bullied For Being Friends With Whites Kills Herself



> A nine-year-old black girl from Alabama, who was allegedly bullied by her fourth-grade classmates for being friends with a white family, committed suicide.


More:



> Jasmine Adams told CBS 42, "She told me that this one particular child was writing her nasty notes in class. It was just things you wouldn't think a 9-year-old should know. And my baby to tell me some of the things they had said to her, I was like, where are they learning this from? … Part of it could have been because she rode to school with a white family. And a lot of it was race; some of the student bullies would say to her, ‘Why you riding with white people? You’re black; you’re ugly. You should just die.’”
> 
> McKenzie's aunt, Eddwina Harris, a television host in Atlanta, told the Tuscaloosa News, “She was being bullied the entire school year, with words such as 'kill yourself,' 'You think you're white because you ride with that white boy,' 'You ugly,' 'Black b-tch,' 'Just die.’’’


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that pointing out the fact that young black fatherless male gangbangers living in inner cities and using illegal firearms are to blame for an inordinate proportion of violent crime is RAAAAASCIS'!!!

Because that's where the money is... 



> 11 December 2018
> Because that's where the money is...
> 
> ...what famous safecracker Willie Sutton said when asked *why he targeted banks*...
> 
> _ "The commission says black people make up only *8.8 per cent* of Toronto’s population, but were involved in *70 per cent of fatal police shootings* between Jan. 1, 2013 and June 30, 2017."_​


----------



## FeXL

Here's another shining example of _progressive thinking_:

UK University Demands that Comedians Sign Contract Guaranteeing a Humor Safe Space



> Not unbelievable.
> 
> _ "Attached is a short behavioural agreement form that we will ask for you to sign on the day to avoid problems," wrote Fisayo Eniolorunda, the club's event organizer, in an email to Kisin and four other comedians sent Sunday.
> 
> "This comedy night... aims to provide a safe space for everyone to share and listen to Comedy," states the behavioral agreement form. "This contract has been written to ensure an environment where joy, love, and acceptance are reciprocated by all."
> 
> "By signing this contract, you are agreeing to our no tolerance policy with regards to racism, sexism, classism, ageism, ableism, homophobia, biphobia, transphobia, xenophobia, Islamophobia or anti-religion or anti-atheism."_​
> Biphobia?


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that the Women's March & Pink Pussy Hats are a positive thing!!!

Tablet Magazine: The Origin of the Women's March is a Story of Virulent Antisemitism



> And also anti-white racism, if anyone cares about that.
> 
> Which they don't. Because _Intersectionality_.
> 
> In fact, they've pretty much nominated Jews as "super-whites" so even hardcore antisemtism is now okay too.
> 
> Four white women, one of them Jewish, wanted to put on an anti-Trump rally but then feared they were too white.
> 
> So they reached out to some kind of media fixer named Michael Skolnik, who gained notoriety due to his connections to Russell Simmons (himself a supporter of Louis Farrakhan), to ask him to recommend women of color to add to their group. (Apparently, these liberal white women didn't know any-- what a shock.)
> 
> And what they got were loud-and-proud antisemites, and _Linda Sarsour hadn't even joined yet_.


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me to Believe All Women!!!

Judge Orders Creepy Porn Actress to Pay Trump Just Under $300,000 in Legal Bills



> _ JUST IN: Federal judge orders Stormy Daniels to pay President Donald Trump $293,052.33 in attorneys' fees in her defamation case against the president, which the judge tossed out. pic.twitter.com/MIfHSijuF9
> — Chris Geidner (@chrisgeidner) December 11, 2018_​
> This is a wompening of an order of magnitude unprecedented.


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that Gaggle isn't biased!!!

Google Employees Sought To Block Breitbart From Ads, Emails Show



> Google employees sought to block Breitbart from Google AdSense less than one month after President Donald Trump took office, leaked emails from the company reveal.
> 
> Google employees sought to use alleged “hate speech” as a pretense for banning Breitbart from taking part in the advertising program, the emails show.
> 
> Barring Breitbart from the advertising program would have a devastating effect on the site’s ad revenue as Google accounts for roughly 37 percent of all digital advertising revenue.


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that solely eating the food that my food eats is good for you!!!

Published This Month In The Journal Of The Blindingly Obvious



> Vegetarians are miserable scolds.


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that $15/hr minimum wages won't have a negative effect on jobs!!!

Walmart is testing a robot fry cook named 'Flippy' at its delis



> Walmart (WMT) is in the early stages of testing a kitchen robot assistant named “Flippy” at its Bentonville, Arkansas, headquarters to see whether or not it’s the right fit for its in-store delis.
> 
> Flippy is the world’s first autonomous robotic kitchen assistant powered by artificial intelligence from Miso Robotics, a two-year-old startup. The robot made headlines a year ago debuting as the burger-flipping robot at a CaliBurger franchise in Pasadena.
> 
> More recently, Flippy got a gig at Dodger Stadium in Los Angeles with vending food service company Levy Restaurants, part of Compass Group, to fry up chicken tenders and tater tots. *Through the World Series, Flippy churned out 17,000 pounds worth of the fried foods. It’s able to fry up to eight baskets of food simultaneously.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the _progressive thinkers'_ narrative that Gaggle isn't biased.

Muh Private Monopolistic Overlords: Google Schemed To Block Breitbart from Making Money on Ads



> Hey, maybe those guys at AEI being paid off by Google can type us up a reason we shouldn't fear an ultrarich, ultraleft Monster Tech company which has made the American Political System its next target for acquisition.
> 
> _ *"THE GOOD CENSOR"*
> 
> An internal company briefing produced by Google and leaked exclusively to Breitbart News argues that due to a variety of factors, including the election of President Trump, the "American tradition" of free speech on the internet is no longer viable.
> 
> Despite leaked video footage showing top executives declaring their intention to ensure that the rise of Trump and the populist movement is just a “blip” in history, Google has repeatedly denied that the political bias of its employees filter into its products.
> 
> But *the 85-page briefing, titled "The Good Censor," admits that Google and other tech platforms now "control the majority of online conversations" and have undertaken a "shift towards censorship" in response to unwelcome political events around the world.*_​


Links' bold.

Related:

Shocker: Google Funding "Conservatives" Who Then Write Articles Defending Google, Which Are Then Cited by Google as Arguments Not to Regulate Google or Treat It as a Monopoly



> Muh Private Googles Monopoly.
> 
> _ Look who was taking Google money to push back on legislation protecting conservatives: ⁦@AEI⁩ and ⁦@ceidotorg⁩ https://t.co/KyaVQDoste
> — Emerald Robinson (@EmeraldRobinson) December 12, 2018_​
> All your suspicions are true.


----------



## FeXL

The _progressive thinkers_ tell me that university is haaaaard...

<sniff...> :-(

Studying Is Hard And That’s Unfair



> The Young Socialists also insist that *the university hire more counsellors and psychiatrists*, with fees for psychiatric appointments being “eliminated.” “We need more relief from the… emotional burdens of higher education,” say these warriors of tomorrow.


M'bold.

No argument... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on the _progressive thinkers'_ Women's March stunt.

Women's March Email to Reporters: Hey, If You Promise to Not Spread the Tablet Magazine Exposee Around, We'll Provide a "Fact-Check" to You Proving That It Was All a Bunch of Lies. But PS, Our "Fact-Check" Is Off-the-Record and Can't Be Published.



> Fruit-Loops of Islam.
> 
> _ LOL at this ham-fisted, amateur PR response to @tabletmag's expose on the anti-Semitism that forms the foundation of the Women's March. "Promise to delete your tweet about an article we don't like, and we might send you 'facts' you're not allowed to publish because journalism." pic.twitter.com/GMMD5bT1Cg
> — Sean Davis (@seanmdav) December 12, 2018_​



"Women's" March PR Firm's Stunt Backfires; Even Leftwing Reporters Are Rejecting Their Kind Offer to Stop Talking About the Tablet Story In Exchange for Bull**** Spin They're Not Even Allowed to Publish



> Bre Payton writes the story up, and includes a bunch of reporters simply tweeting out the PR company's bull**** email.
> 
> The PR company wrote:
> 
> "Before we share the fact-check: Can you confirm that what I am sending you is off the record, and will not be published?" Melendez writes. "If you are interested in publishing any parts of the fact-checks below that you will contact us first to secure our agreement? You will let us know if you intend to delete your tweet pushing an article that includes sources/allegations, which were not vetted properly and in line with journalistic ethics? Once I receive your reply, I'll send over the corrections. Please note that we are sending this to a number of reporters who shared this article."


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ told me these decisions were all good ones!

Boy Scouts On Verge Of Bankruptcy



> The Boy Scouts of America is considering declaring bankruptcy, according to a Wall Street Journal report.
> 
> The Wednesday report comes in the wake of sinking membership and multiple controversies surrounding the 108-year-old organization, including sex abuse allegations and its controversial decision to change its program name from Boy Scouts to Scouts BSA and allow girls into that program.
> 
> Chicago law firm Sidley Austin has reportedly been hired to assist in what would be a Chapter 11 bankruptcy filing.
> 
> As the organization has made decisions deemed to be more inclusive, such as allowing openly gay scouts in 2013 and scoutmasters in 2015 as well as the 2018 decision to allow girls, membership has continued to decline sharply, from over 4 million members at its peak to a claimed 2.3 million members at present.


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me they're all tolerant peoplekind!

Joy Behar Fuming At Meghan McCain's Interruptions; Threatens to Quit The View Unless Producers "Get This Bitch Under Control!"



> That sounds like Joy Behar's internalized patriarchy talking.
> 
> After Joy Behar pretended to give a tribute to dead president G.W.H. Bush, but immediately turned it into an attack on Trump, McCain countered with the obviously-true point that if you're giving a man a eulogy, you should give him a eulogy, not attack a living person while pretending to give a eulogy. (Something she might have observed herself at her father's funeral, of course-- but, that's probably what her father would have wanted.)
> 
> Joy Behar snapped like the old vinegary soucrotch bitch she is.


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me they're all tolerant, non-bigoted peoplekind!

The Stigma Against My Conservative Politics Is Worse Than The Stigma Of Being Gay



> “Why would a person choose a life where they will be hated, judged, and rejected by society?” This was one of the first arguments I learned to defend myself against in arguments about my sexuality. In the late 1990s, it was perceived as a powerful call to the humanity of those who opposed gay rights under the notion that it was merely a lifestyle choice.
> 
> The idea was that if we could appeal to others’ sense of compassion for our social plight, perhaps they could understand the effects of their intolerance. I often fantasized about breaking through the walls of prejudice and somehow speaking to the heart of someone who did not yet realize I was just a person like them.
> 
> Today I find myself in that same frame of mind and under the same weight of frustration and skepticism, but it’s not because I’m gay. Today I look out across the turbulent sea of political discourse and ask, “Why would anyone choose to be a conservative?” To be a conservative means to openly invite others’ hatred into your life and to lose your humanity in the eyes of strangers who view you exclusively through stereotypes and prejudices.
> 
> To be a conservative means to be forced to choose when to speak and when to remain silent, since offending someone on the left, even mildly or by accident, is a social battle you may not be able to win. To be a conservative means carefully regulating your speech and constructing opinions in such a way as to avoid being banned from the public square. To be a conservative means to be a marginalized voice, suppressed and dehumanized; bullied into hesitating to speak out.


He actually sounds surprised...


----------



## wonderings

[ame]https://youtu.be/yGWsNPfZWx4[/ame]


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that the left is peaceful & tolerant!

The Twisted Religion of the Radical Left



> Conor Barnes, a former anarchist, has provided deep insight into the hate filled echo chamber of the Cult of Radical Leftism:
> 
> _ Commentators have accurately noted how social justice seems to take the form of a religion. This captures the meaning and fulfilment I found in protests and occupations. It also captures how, outside of these harrowing festivals, everyday life in radical communities is mundane but pious. As a radical activist, much of my time was devoted to proselytizing. Non-anarchists were like pagans to be converted through zines and wheatpasted posters rather than by Bible and baptism. When non-radicals listened to my assertions that nazis deserved death, that all life had devolved into spectacle, and that monogamy was a capitalist social construct, they were probably bewildered instead of enticed.
> 
> No worldview maps reality perfectly. But when a worldview encounters discordant knowledge, it can either evolve to accommodate it, or it can treat it as a threat to the worldview’s integrity. If a worldview treats all discordant knowledge as threat, then it is an ideology. Its adherents learn to see themselves as guardians rather than seekers of the truth. The practical consequences of such a worldview can be devastating._​


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ told me that inviting girls into the Boy Scouts was a good thing!

Get Woke, Go Broke: Boy Scouts "On Verge of Bankruptcy" After Insane Decision to Allow Female Scouts



> But the name on the sign is "BOY SCOUTS." The idea, which I know is #ToxicMasculinity, is that boys have interests and needs, really -- men like playing with gadgets and tools and stuff, trying to figure it out without instructions, because, like cats, they like performing the tasks their brains are hardwired to enjoy performing, in this case mechanical reasoning -- and that if they wanted to learn stuff in the company of girls they could just... go to school.
> 
> Anyway, great move, Boy Scouts executives. Your need to virtue signal on Twitter has bankrupted another company. Make sure to give yourselves all huge bonuses on your way out the door.


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that Gaggle isn't biased!

#MuhPrivateTechOverlords: Google's Search Term Suggestions Suppress "Emails" From Possible List of Searches Beginning "Hillary Clinton e-"



> Duck Duck Go suggests emails pretty near the top of the list.
> 
> So does Bing.
> 
> Google doesn't mention them at all.


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that there is no difference between the sexes & that gender is a construct!

NPC Trigger Warning . . . Men and Women ARE Different!



> In his latest editorial in the National Post, Jordan Peterson contrasts Scandinavia with Canada. Here’s an excerpt from the latter part:
> 
> _ Given that only 26% of the elected MPs were women, the selection of half the cabinet from this pool means that it is a statistical certainty that the cabinet members chosen were not the most competent available.
> 
> It might also be pointed out that such a move is particularly appalling given its source. Let’s assume (which I don’t) that there is patriarchy, and with it, generally undeserved privilege. Let’s even assume (which I don’t) that much of this is accrued unfairly by straight white men, as the identity politics players, such as our Prime Minister, self-righteously and vociferously insist.
> 
> Is it truly unreasonable to point out that the absolute poster boy for such privilege is none other than our Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau — a man who dared run for the highest office in the land despite his utter lack of credentials (other than good looks, charm and a certain ability to behave properly in public) merely because his father, Pierre, turned the Trudeau name into the very epitome of status unearned by his sons?_​


Related:

Schools Ordered to Teach Eight-Year-Olds That ‘Boys Can Have Periods Too’



> Schools in Brighton have been ordered to teach children as young as eight that people “of all genders” can have periods, as well as to install sanitary waste disposal units in every toilet room.
> 
> The instructions were included in guidelines published by the local council earlier this month on ‘Taking a Period Positive Approach in Brighton & Hove Schools’, which assert there is “more work to do across all settings to prevent and reduce stigma related to periods and talking about periods”.
> 
> Under the subheading ‘key messages’, teachers are told to stress to pupils that “trans boys and men and non-binary people may have periods”...


Well of course they can!


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that only the political right sexually assaults women! When the left does it, women enjoy it. Ask the Prime Groper!

Former CBS CEO Les Moonves, Forced Out Due to Sexual Harassment Allegations, Will Not Receive His $120 Million Severance Package



> He had a nasty habit and it wound up being super-expensive.
> 
> _ Les Moonves, the shamed ex-CEO of CBS, will not get his $120 million severance package, CBS announced late Monday, citing his failure to "cooperate fully" with an internal investigation of allegations of sexual misconduct against him.
> 
> ...
> 
> "With regard to Mr. Moonves, we have determined that there are grounds to terminate for cause, including his willful and material misfeasance, violation of Company policies and breach of his employment contract, as well as his willful failure to cooperate fully with the Company’s investigation. Mr. Moonves will not receive any severance payment from the Company," the statement said._​


Poor Mr. Moonves. Somebody should start up a GoFundMe page...

Related:

Actress Reveals That Woody Allen Began a Sexual Relationship With Her When She Was 16



> He has a type: Underaged.
> 
> _ A former actress and model has come forward with claims that she had a relationship with Woody Allen that started when she was 16.
> 
> ...
> 
> "What made me speak is I thought I could provide a perspective," she said. *"I'm not attacking Woody. This is not 'bring down this man.' I'm talking about my love story.* This made me who I am. I have no regrets."_​


See?!


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that 16 year olds are old enough to vote! Surely that means that 11 year old boys in drag can dance at gay bars...

An 11-Year-Old Boy Dances In Drag At Gay Bars. If He Were A Girl, His Parents Would Be Arrested.



> The Daily Wire ran a story yesterday about an 11-year-old boy who dances in drag shows at gay bars. Video of a recent "performance" made its way to the internet, and it's about as infuriating and revolting as you might imagine. The child, Desmond, dances on stage in a wig, make up, and a crop top, as a crowd of adult men cheer and shout and throw dollar bills.


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Apparently not everybody in the land of Fruits & Nuts is as stupid as their leadership...

Taxifornia's Next Big Tax Grab — Cellphone Text Messages — Fails 



> Why do people call California "Taxifornia"? Here's one reason: California regulators wanted to tax cellphone text messages. They were even considering making the tax retroactive. It just shows there's nothing in California that can't be taxed.
> 
> As always, the state government had what it believed is a good reason for imposing the tax: It would subsidize phone service for low-income Californians. And it suggested that the tax is so small — "just" $44.5 million a year — that cellphone users wouldn't even notice it.
> 
> Fortunately, the transparent foolishness and the anger among average citizens encouraged tax-hungry Democrats to scuttle the idea. That is, at least for now. But the cellphone tax will no doubt return at some point. If not, it will be replaced with another equally ridiculous tax. That's how Taxifornia works.


Related:

California Companies Flee Business-Hostile State In Droves



> California's business environment has gone from bad to worse, with thousands of businesses pulling up stakes and moving elsewhere. But don't take our word for it. Just ask the 1,800 companies that either relocated or "disinvested" in the formerly Golden State in 2016.
> 
> A new report from business-relocation expert Joe Vranich says that the business climate has gotten so bad that, for the first time ever, he is actively telling clients "to leave the business-hostile state because its business climate continues to worsen."
> 
> And, no, he isn't a hypocrite. He's followed his own advice. Earlier this year he relocated his own successful consulting business from Irvine, California to Cranberry Township, Pa., a suburb of Pittsburgh.


*Pittsburg?!* Out of the frying pan & into the fire...


----------



## Macfury

Progressive government benefits have created a crisis in Chicago where "fixing" pension commitments would cost each citizen a contribution of $140,000 additional dollars.

https://moneymaven.io/mishtalk/econ...-out-chicago-pensions-hi3EE8ee8ECEbwQXoC2TvQ/

Canadian cities are not exempt from a similar crisis.


----------



## FeXL

Anybody have a Prog on their gift list? Here's some suggestions.

Let me suggest a couple of socialist gifts for you



> Chicken feet. We called them 'Adidas' in socialist Romania. 'Hey grandma, get your sitting stool and go to the store, there's a rumor they'll bring a truck loaded with Adidas this afternoon' Everybody knew the delivery truck wasn't bringing athletic shoes.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, Come On! Now Santa Claus Should Be Gender Neutral?



> A new survey found that over 27 percent of people asked would re-brand Santa Claus as a woman or gender-neutral. The poll, from a graphic design company, reported that 10% of the people surveyed wanted Santa Claus to be a woman, and over 17% wanting HIM to be gender neutral.


Related:

International PC Stupidity: Ban Gingerbread MAN It’s Sexist



> Ladies and Gentlemen, the PC Police are attacking freaking cookies! Specifically, gingerbread man cookies. You know— cookies made of gingerbread, usually in the shape of a stylized human. They are generally baked around the Christmas holiday. I must confess that although I am Jewish, I too enjoy those tasty cookies (please don’t accuse me of cultural appropriation).
> 
> Now apparently the Scottish Parliament has banned gingerbread men (on their premises) as part of a new drive to “stamp out sexism.” Stamp out sexism? Cookies? *Perhaps that why some Scottish men wear skirts (kilts), to display equality of sexes (as well as their hairy legs).*


I occasionally wear a kilt & I'm no where near Scottish. I wear it because it's very...liberating. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

The Government Will Finance Your Purpose in Life



> If you're confused about the worth of a "Senior Administrative Director of Institutional Effectiveness" just as you are the veracity of a masters thesis in "Citations" that's a good sign, because it shows your brain is working. Neither of them offer any value to the taxpayers that pay for them, and certainly not society in general.
> 
> The problem is these are merely two minor examples of a much larger and longer trend in make-work government jobs and programs. The creation of pointless government, non-profit, and public sector jobs (or grants, endowments, programs, etc.) has been with us for decades and has only grown dramatically, especially in the education sector. 20 years ago there was no such thing as "Diversity and Inclusion Officers." Now it's a must-have for every college and university. In public schools you had ONE vice principal who would handle all behavioral issues. Now you have a battery of social workers, counselors, and support staff. Executive management of colleges consisted of deans, chancellors, and maybe some admin staff. But since 1978 that staff has grown by 221%, even where the U of Michigan employs nearly 100 "diversity related" employees.
> 
> *Your average liberals and socialists are actually stupid enough to think these are real jobs and they are real workers doing real work.*


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Victor Davis Hanson: Civilizations Fall When The Self-Declared "Elites" Lose the Respect of Those They Rule, But Insist on Being Respected Anyway



> Totally a historical observation with absolutely no relevance to today's world.
> 
> _ Historian Victor Davis Hanson said there has been no consequences for the wrongdoing by elites in society and warned that republics and successful states fall apart when the elites fall out of touch with the people.
> 
> "We have a whole bunch... here at home, that feel they can dictate to people and they're never subject to the ramifications of their own ideology and policy," he said of elites. "And it's like the emperor has no clothes and then they're surprised that Trump won or surprised that people are rioting in Paris. What did they think was going to happen?"_​


----------



## FeXL

Liberal Advocacy Group Staffer Who Frequently Works With Congressional Democrats Identified as "Chepe," an Antifa Ringleader of the Ted Cruz and Tucker Carlson Menacing Incidents; Supports the Violent Overthrow of America, Killing "The Rich"



> But I bet Patreon lets him raise money on their site.
> 
> _ The Daily Caller News Foundation has determined that an influential Antifa leader uses aliases to spread radical and often violent rhetoric while concealing his actual identity.
> 
> Joseph "Jose" Alcoff works with congressional Democrats as part of his day job as a manager with a DC-based advocacy group. But he spreads socialist and communist propaganda when going by the name "Jose Martin."
> 
> Identifying as "Chepe," Alcoff advocates for the violent overthrow of the government and for the murder of the rich. He has relished the mainstreaming of Antifa's militant tactics in the Trump era.
> 
> A 2017 book identified Chepe as an organizer behind Smash Racism DC, the Antifa group that mobbed Fox News host Tucker Carlson's home in November and ran Ted Cruz out of a restaurant in September.
> 
> Smash Racism DC organizer Jose Martin, also known as "Chepe," is a radical communist and Antifa leader operating in the U.S. He advocates for the violent overthrow of the government and for the murder of the rich and claims to have international involvement in left-wing movements._​


----------



## FeXL

David Hogg To Enroll At Harvard



> Hmmm....Little Joseph Goebbels scored a 1270 on his SATs, not good enough to get into most top flight schools. I guess Harvard's requirements are more...elastic!
> 
> But wait!
> 
> _ 75% of Harvard students score over a 1470 on their SAT with the bottom 25% averaging just over 1400. You really need over a 1470 to be considered._​
> So what's the over/under on how many semesters Mr. Piggy lasts before moving on to a non-profit that specializes in gutting the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## FeXL

They Sometimes Get Their [GENDER REDACTED]



> 65 Comments
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> _ “The RCMP are taking a radical look at their recruitment strategy and could ditch credit checks and the ban on recruits with criminal backgrounds to help them rebuild their depleted ranks.
> 
> The Mounties have been plagued by staffing challenges in recent years and are looking at how to convince more women and visible minorities to don the red serge.
> 
> An internal document, obtained through access to information, suggests credit checks, the criminal background ban, the two-hour aptitude test and long stints at the training depot could all be eliminated from the hiring process as senior ranks try to make a career as a Mountie more attractive.
> 
> The document notes that some of the mandatory requirements can create barriers for communities the force wants to attract, including *“groups more likely to have contact with the criminal justice system.”*_​


Bold mine.

Just WTF does _that_ mean? 

They want more criminals to apply? :yikes:

Comments nail it.


----------



## FeXL

Bug-Eyed Mentally Challenged Alexandria Ocasio-Cortex Can't Stop Talking About How Amazing She Is; This Time, She Implies That She's a "Genius" and Is Sick of the Patriarchy Not Recognizing Her as Such



> _ Double standards are Paul Ryan being elected at 28 and immediately being given the benefit of his ill-considered policies considered genius; and me winning a primary at 28 to immediately be treated with suspicion & scrutinized, down to my clothing, of being a fraud. https://t.co/KipcyHaaAb
> — Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (@Ocasio2018) December 10, 2018_​
> *Oh yeah, honey. You're obviously a genius. You prove it every day with sage wisdom like "The unemployment rate is only low because people are forced to work two jobs."
> 
> And she was an Economics major. This is her area of intellectual strength.*
> 
> Only the fact that she's a wahmen keeps people from acknowledging her obvious genius.
> 
> This megalomaniacal retard recently threatened to sock Donald Trump Jr. with House subpoenas -- all because she didn't like being criticized on Twitter.


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that progressive socialist paradise, Venezuelahhhh?

Report: Girls As Young As 14 Sell Sex, Straight Men Sell Gay Sex To Escape Socialist Hellhole Venezuela



> Once considered the wealthiest country in Latin America, Venezuela has become a socialist hellhole where girls as young as 14 are selling their bodies in exchange for a few bucks a "service" and heterosexual men are prostituting themselves out on the gay sex market. These desperate souls are trying to escape the economic policies advocated here in United States by the Left's increasingly mainstream Bernie Sanders/Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez wing.


Related:

Venezuela Oil Production At Virtual Halt as Socialist Plan to Seize The Industry Results In Collapse



> Unexpectedly!
> 
> Maduro nationalized the oil industry, kicking out foreign operations who knew what they were doing and replacing them with Socialist goons who didn't. He put a lot of soldiers into position to oversee the operations, because he deemed them loyal.
> 
> But soldiers don't know anything about oil drilling either.


More:



> This story won't be complete until Alexandra Ocasia-Cortez vomits ignorance all over herself.
> 
> Should be about ten minutes now.
> 
> Meanwhile, Russia has taken over five Venezuelan oil fields for the fire-sale price of $1.5 billion in bailout money.
> 
> _ In exchange for modest loans and bailouts over the past decade, Russia now owns significant parts of at least five oil fields in Venezuela, which holds the world's largest reserves, along with 30 years' worth of future output from two Caribbean natural-gas fields.
> 
> Venezuela also has signed over 49.9 percent of Citgo, its wholly owned company in the United States -- including three Gulf Coast refineries and a countrywide web of pipelines -- as collateral to Russia's state-owned Rosneft oil behemoth for a reported $1.5 billion in desperately needed cash._​
> *Venezeula nationalized-socialized the oil industry to kick out foreign owners, and wound up selling a huge chuck of their oil fields to a foreign owner for a song.*


----------



## FeXL

I don't know if the list is the most worthy of mockery but it's a good start... :lmao:

2018 Leftist Ideas Most Worthy of Mockery & Derision


----------



## FeXL

The Most Hypocritical Organization On Planet Earth



> According to a devastating report in The New York Times, Planned Parenthood has been accused of discriminating against its pregnant employees. As The Daily Wire noted this week, the “women’s health” organization is accused of factoring pregnancy into employment decisions and denying breaks to pregnant women.
> 
> Former employees reveal a work environment hostile to pregnant employees. Some say they were even fired or demoted after giving birth. Incredibly, most Planned Parenthood affiliates do not provide maternity leave. The hypocrisy is staggering for a company that claims to champion women’s health.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Further on _progressive thinkers_...

Here Are The Most Egregious Fake News Stories Of 2018



> As 2018 comes to a close, it’s time to review the year’s worst cases of media misquotes, misleading narratives, major corrections and straight-up [lies].
> 
> While last year’s fake reporting largely occurred during the media’s relentless pursuit to prove Russian collusion, this year’s list is much more varied. However, some themes emerged: stories about then-Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh and the U.S. border were routinely flagged for misinformation.


----------



## FeXL

Let's observe s'more _progressive thinking_ at work...

Is This Peak Stupid? Because It Sure Seems That Way: NY Town Sponsors Toy Gun "Buyback"



> According to the CDC, Second-hand smoke causes an estimated 41,000 deaths each year in the United States. Now, I think that number was pulled out of somebody's ass, and has very little to do with the reality-based universe. *But for the purposes of argument, let us use that number to compare to gun homicides each year, and the number of self-inflicted smoking deaths, again according to the CDC, 439,000, to compare to the number of gun suicides each year.
> 
> I'm going to use an estimate of 40,000 total gun deaths and 30,000 gun suicides. I question the 10,000 gun homicide number too, but even the most math-challenged of us will immediately see my point.*
> 
> Clearly smoking is, BY FAR, the more serious public health issue and requires an immediate response from the federal and various state governments. For a start, licensing of all users, mandatory tobacco safes in each user's home and vehicle, additional licensing of all users who choose to carry tobacco products outside the home. We also need tobacco-free zones extending 1,000 ft around every school, and ban carrying tobacco in any establishment that serves alcohol, since the link between use of alcohol and use of tobacco is well known. In addition, sexual activity often leads to smoking, so a comprehensive program of education, including warnings printed on condoms, diaphragms, sex toys, etc. is the minimum.


M'bold.

Save, the Progs.

And, _and_, who gets to pay for all the treatment before they kick the bucket? (Prog response: The gov't! With all that _free_ money!!!)

Knocks it out of the park.


----------



## FeXL

Transgender wrestler wins second straight Texas girls' high school title



> For the second year in a row, a transgender wrestler has won the Texas girls’ Class 6A 110-pound division.
> 
> Mack Beggs, an 18-year-old senior from Euless Trinity High School near Dallas, entered the tournament in Cypress outside of Houston with an undefeated record. He beat Chelsea Sanchez — whom he beat for the title in 2017- in the final match Saturday.
> 
> Video posted online showed a mix of cheers and boos from the crowd following Beggs‘ win.
> 
> Beggs is in the process of transitioning from female to male and *taking a low-dose of testosterone*.


Bold mine.

Speaks for itself...


----------



## FeXL

Resolutions For 2019?



> _I have figured out my wish for society writ large: how about for 2019, everyone stops being a whining bitch? How about that? *Stop thinking that your personal likes and dislikes, your sensitivities, and anything that chafes your lavender-scented labia places any obligation on others to act in contravention of their own needs or desires, merely because you pitch a shrieking fit.*
> 
> How about we stop having tantrums every time things don’t go our way?
> 
> How about we quit violating others’ rights in favor of our raging hormones and emotions?
> 
> For example, *maybe filthy, yapping, perpetually offended snot wads should respect others’ political choices instead of ****ting their hipster panties and refusing to even remain in the same space with a Trump supporter*, let alone do the job they were hired to do by taking care of said customer?_​


Bold mine...

"...lavender-scented labia..."?

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that they're all so tolerant!

Actress Ellen Barkin Hopes Louis C.K. ‘Gets Raped,’ ‘Shot At’



> In a series on tweets posted Monday, Barkin said she hopes Louis C.K., whose real name is Louis Székely, is raped and subsequently “shot at.”
> 
> _ i hope louis ck gets raped
> 
> — Ellen Barkin (@EllenBarkin) December 31, 2018
> 
> and shot at
> 
> — Ellen Barkin (@EllenBarkin) December 31, 2018_​
> Barkin’s inflammatory remarks were met with blowback from hundreds of Twitter users, with some calling on the Sea of Love star to tone down her heated rhetoric or stay off the platform.


She seems nice...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the tolerant _progressive thinkers_.

Student Deluged With Doxxing and Death Threats After Pro-Gun Graduation Photos



> When Brenna Spencer posted her graduation photos on Twitter back in April, she posed wearing a hot pink “Women for Trump” shirt and a black handgun tucked into her skinny jeans.


And Prog heads exploded...

More:



> According to messages obtained by PJ Media, Spencer was sent of a handful of death threats, and even dozens of menacing tweets invoking death or suicide. Some urged her to kill herself, and many more invoked violence.
> 
> “Fight me” or “I’ll **** you up” was a common refrain. “Come to Texas so we can fight,” said another.
> 
> Not content to merely harass her, some even used Google Streetview to take photos of her family house and posted her family address to Facebook.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

<snort...>

Pat Sajak Ends Entertaining Year Online By Renaming CNN, Trolling Outrage Culture



> In a tweet that's generated some praise not only from himself but in conservative media, including over at Twitchy, Sajak offered up a new name for CNN. "Easy fix for CNN: change name to Current Narrative Network," he wrote Sunday. "My work here is done."


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> But the _progressive thinkers_ tell me that they're all so tolerant!
> 
> Actress Ellen Barkin Hopes Louis C.K. ‘Gets Raped,’ ‘Shot At’
> 
> 
> 
> She seems nice...


The "Sea of Love" star? That film was made in 1989.


----------



## FeXL

Here's another shining example of _progressive thinking_.

Mizzou Official Claims Tall Men Asking Out Short Women Could Constitute Sexual Misconduct



> Today’s crazy comes from — unsurprisingly — the University of Missouri (Mizzou), best known for torpedoing its enrollment rates after campus protests led a professor to threaten a student journalist. An official at Mizzou indicated during a deposition that a male student who was physically larger than the female student he asked out may have violated the school’s Title IX policy because his physical size gave him “power over her.”


More:



> When a Mizzou official was questioned regarding a case where a black male Ph.D. candidate at the school asked out a white female fitness trainer, she bizarrely suggested that the fact that the male student was larger than the female student gave him “power over her” and violated school policy.


Further:



> So, students need to have a “legitimate purpose” for asking someone out on a date, and if they don’t know if they’re legitimately asking someone out, they can call the school’s Title IX office to find out.


:yikes:XX)

Mea culpa. Back in high school I dated a gal who was nearly 10 inches shorter than me and weighed 65 lbs less. Toss my ass in jail!

C'mon, Freddie. Defend the stupidity, er, _progressive thinking_ on display here.


----------



## Beej

A funny half-serious take on

The great awokening
https://spectator.us/great-awokening/


> When a group of LGBT+ activists at a university claim that giving a platform to a ‘Trans Exclusionary Radical Feminist’ will ‘erase’ the identity of trans students, it is tempting to dismiss this as hyperbole. But maybe we should take what they say at face value. If we grant them that courtesy, we have to conclude that the members of this cult attribute a terrifying supernatural power to those in possession of ‘white privilege’.


----------



## FeXL

Here's yet one more shining example of _progressive thinking_.



> _The latest fad in criminal-justice activism is the concept of “survival crime.” The theory holds that the homeless, the poor, and people of colour commit property crimes and low-level infractions in order to secure their basic survival. Any enforcement of these laws is thus a violation of their basic human rights… Survival-crime theory argues that local governments should decriminalise [property crime, drug possession, and public nuisance] offences because vulnerable individuals have been compelled by social conditions to commit them… Over the past five years, the classification of survival crime has expanded well beyond stealing the proverbial loaf of bread. In California, for instance, Proposition 47 downgraded theft of property valued at less than $950 to a misdemeanour, meaning that the police are unlikely to pursue even habitual shoplifters and thieves. The predictable result: a state-wide rise in petty theft. _​
> *Exempting favoured identity groups from the normal consequences of predatory and antisocial behaviour is the Hot New Fairness, apparently, at least among the enlightened. And if someone steals your phone or laptop, it would be wrong of you to protest, especially if the thief happens to be “of colour” and therefore, obviously, entitled to your stuff. Mugging, it turns out, is a form of “social justice.”* We’ve been here before, of course. As when the Harvard-educated sociology professor Crystal Fleming championed the recreational looting of trainers, in bulk, and other fashion items, on grounds that the law-abiding are “hoarding resources.”


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes. Another _progressive thinker_.

Soyboy Beta Cuck Screams Like an Infant at Someone Wearing a Trump T-Shirt in a Vape Store



> He's been fired.
> 
> Good. These people have been acting like this in a consequence-free environment for at least two years. It's time for some ****ing consequences.
> 
> A lot of consequences.
> 
> Can't wait for Jonah Goldberg and David French to whine that it was very, very unamerican to fire this upstanding NeverTrumper.


----------



## FeXL

Here's an example of a business run by _progressive thinkers_.

Break Them Up



> _ This is pretty incredible. @Google image search vs @DuckDuckGo for Scott Adams.
> 
> Why on earth does Google show FAKE photoshop Nazi uniform images for @ScottAdamsSays ? pic.twitter.com/OG5wZfY8bQ
> 
> — 🇮🇱Dr Brian of London (@brianoflondon) December 30, 2018_​


----------



## FeXL

Those Dang Xtians.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

'Cause a snowflake is just the kind of self-centred idiot I want covering my 6 on the battlefield...

‘Gamers, snowflakes & selfie-addicts’: UK army lures recruits with bizarre ad



> he British Army has come under fire for its latest recruitment drive targeting young people with posters calling on “snowflakes, selfie addicts, class clowns, phone zombies, and me, me, millennials” to join the military.
> 
> The campaign is a bid to attract young people to join the UK forces by claiming the army is looking for special skills in order to convince young people that their snowflake attitudes, obsession with their phones, and passion for video games make them right for a career in combat.


----------



## FeXL

Watch A Bunch Of Journalists Freak Out After Being Asked If They Know Anybody Who Drives A Truck



> Even after a presidential election in which scores of media personalities were shown to be entirely disconnected from the country and people they report on, the liberal media bubble is alive and well. All it took to reveal the durability of that bubble was a simple question about pickup trucks.


----------



## FeXL

Here's yet one more example of s'more hypocritical _progressive thinking_.

Whistler draws ire of oil industry with climate request



> Oil industry insiders in Alberta are not at all impressed with what they see as a hypocritical letter from the Resort Municipality of Whistler (RMOW).
> 
> The letter in question was sent to Canadian Natural Resources Ltd. (CNRL), along with 19 other oil producers, and requests that the companies begin taking financial responsibility for the "climate-related harm caused in our community by your products."
> 
> The letter made the rounds amongst oil industry insiders on Wednesday, Dec. 12, and came as a surprise to some, said Danny Labelle, senior VP of exploration at Calgary-based Hammerhead Resources.
> 
> "Not surprise about the opposition to the oil and gas industry—a lot of surprise about how naive it is, and kind of how uneducated it is," Labelle said, adding that the letter is hypocritical given that it boasts about Whistler's 3 million visitors a year and was signed by Mayor Jack Crompton, who owns a transportation company.
> 
> "(The reaction is) very negative, and it's not negative because it's opposed to oil and gas—everybody's got opinions and have their rights to them—it's that it's extremely hypocritical."


Ah knows. Progs think hypocrisy is a feature, not a bug...


----------



## FeXL

'Cause women wear high heels strictly for men...

Social Justice Warriors Want Women to Ditch Their High Heels



> Just before Christmas the media were agog with an allegedly brand-new trend: women throwing away their high heels in the wake of the flurry of revelations of entertainment-industry sexual harassment. The idea wasn’t simply that women can run faster to escape from Hollywood predators if they’re wearing Allbirds Wool Runner sneakers instead of four-inch Jimmy Choos. It was that flat-heeled shoes enable women to “reclaim control,” presumably from men in general. “[D]itching heels can be a way to show that they value their own well-being over men’s desires,” _Business Insider_’s Kate Taylor wrote.


Yep. I can see miniskirts growing in length, tops covering cleavage & the complete eradication of bikinis coming soon to a place near you. 

All because of lascivious <spit> _men_!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on recruiting Brit snowflakes.

An army of snowflakes



> *This really reveals the intellectual and emotional illiteracy of the people behind this recruitment campaign.* They are confusing the insecure sensibility of the ‘me me me’ outlook with self-belief. Similarly, praising ‘snowflakes’ for their compassion is wrong – compassion is a byproduct of an altruistic sense of service, not moral flakiness and being easily offended.
> 
> The army’s snowflake campaign actually patronises the young. Most young people understand that self-obsession is not a positive thing. Indeed, there are many young people who are idealistic and who are prepared to serve their communities. Yet instead of trying to harness the positive attributes of the young, this campaign infantilises would-be recruits.


M'bold.

I agree. These idiots are no better than the snowflakes they are attempting to recruit!


----------



## FeXL

I posted a link to the article enclosed below earlier in this thread, but this comment stood out as being salient for another reason:



> ...Oh, and we use millions of litres of oil and tar, spraying and laying it on the gravel so no matter which mode of transportation anyone chooses to use, they are able to do so safely and conveniently to wherever their heart’s desire. *Even the Prius, Tesla and Outback drivers.*


Bold mine.

I wonder when Toyota & Tesla are going to make 4WD versions of the Priapus & Model 3? 'Cause if nasty oil is being used to make all these highways, then we need to return them to nature.

'Course, those of us who already own pickup trucks will have no issues negotiating the rocky, weed-covered goat trails to work & the grocery store...


----------



## FeXL

Young mother is barred from her local pub for wearing a T-shirt saying 'Woman: human female' after a complaint that it discriminated against transgender people



> You might have thought it was the most innocuous item someone could wear: a simple black T-shirt bearing the dictionary definition of woman as ‘human female’.
> 
> But a young mother has been barred from her local pub after a complaint that the words discriminated against transgender people.
> 
> The unlikely new front line of the ongoing war between feminists and transgender campaigners is the snug Five Clouds Tap and Bottle in the historic market town of Macclesfield.
> 
> Rebekah Wershbale said she was ‘stunned’ when a barwoman at the pub informed her she was banned because of the definition.


Purdy sure there's more'n one pub in Macclesfield...


----------



## FeXL

<snort> I think the APA needs a shrink...

The American Psychological Association (APA) Effectively Declares Traditional Masculinity to be Toxic Masculinity; Urges Men to Purge Themselves of Manliness



> We need to have our droopy bits snipped off and tidied up into a lady-like #FakeNews snizz.
> 
> The new eunuch imperative was announced by a woman.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen.

Socialist Rep. Ocasio-Cortez Accidentally Endorses Social Security Privatization, Minimum Wage Repeal, Corporate Tax Cuts



> Newly minted Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says she isn't modeling her brand of socialism on socialist basket cases like Venezuela, but on successes like Sweden, Norway and Finland. Apparently, she hasn't bothered to look at just what sorts of economic policies those "socialist" countries have been pursuing lately.
> 
> During an interview on "60 Minutes," Anderson Cooper put this question to Ocasio-Cortez: "When people hear the word socialism, they think Soviet Union, Cuba, Venezuela. Is that what you have in mind?"
> 
> Her response: "Of course not. What we have in mind — and what of my — and my policies most closely resemble what we see in the U.K., in Norway, in Finland, in Sweden."
> 
> If that were true, then Ocasio-Cortez would have to abandon almost her entire economic agenda and embrace free-market economic policies. Because that's what those countries have been doing.


Hey, it's just not the _right brand_ of socialism.

I was going to note my wonder in her getting elected, but then it came to me: She was voted in by by a bunch of ill-informed, willfully ignorant Progs who are just as brain dead as her...

Related:

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s ‘Green New Deal’ Is Powered By Unicorns



> In a “60 Minutes” interview that aired Sunday, the darling of democratic socialism proposed eliminating carbon emissions within 12 years.


Stopping them.

Entirely.

In a dozen years.

I hope she enjoys her animal skin coat, club & new cave...

Related, too:

Ocasio-Cortez’s ‘Green New Deal’ Would Avert A ‘Barely Detectable’ Amount Of Global Warming. That’s According To EPA’s Climate Model



> * New York Rep. Ocasio-Cortez’s “Green New Deal” won’t impact global warming, according to a climate model.
> * It would only avert 0.14 degrees Celsius of projected warming by 2100 — that’s not even measurable.
> * “The year-to-year variation is very close to the total amount of warming that would be ‘saved’ by 2100,” one scientist said.


----------



## FeXL

Brave new world: Gay man impregnates transgender partner who identifies as male



> *Stubborn biology strikes again*
> 
> You might be asking yourself how this happened.
> 
> Thing is that while Wyley identifies as a transgender male and sports a beard, deeper voice, and a chest without breasts, Wyley — who was born female — still possesses a pesky vagina.
> 
> Ergo, a pregnancy that "definitely was not planned," Wyley said, adding that "I am a man, and I am actually pregnant."


Question: Why was Stephen using Wyley's front hole?

Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL

Language warning.

Oscars Will Reportedly Have No Host This Year, Due to Social Media Dragging of Kevin Hart; Oscars Committee Asks Kevin Hard to Re-Take Hosting Duties, But He Says "Nah, Brah"



> Wow, no one wants to take a thankless gig where your big reward is being attacked by NPCs for jokes you made years ago?


:-(


----------



## FeXL

Recall the fake papers submitted to Grievance Studies Journals last year under rave reviews? Well, the suckers are fighting back. :lmao:

Of Course: One of the Researchers Behind the "Sokal Squared" Grievance Study Hoax Ratted on by NPC and Now Being Investigated for, Get This, Shoddy and Misleading Scholarship



> To prove that the academy was no longer interested in scholarship but groupthink political activism, he and his confederates wrote a series of absurd papers to see if Grievance Studies Journals would publish them.
> 
> Not only did they publish them, but one of the obviously-fake NPC papers was officially awarded for being one of the very best articles the journal had published in its 25 years of existence.
> 
> To expose the crank "scholarship" of these bull**** papers, the three hoaxers invented obviously fake data which any competent peer review panel should have immediately recognized as crank and spurious. But of course, they weren't competent, and accepted, in one case, the claim that to prove that Dog Parks were hotbeds of Dog Rape Culture (in as much as dogs humped each other and their masters tacitly approved of this by not sending the dog rapists to dog prison), they claimed they had inspected the genitals of 10,000 dog park dogs for signs of rape.
> 
> This is obviously nonsense. These people run "studies" involving 10 or 15 or 20 people, because they're lazy. The idea that anyone is running a "study" that closely examines ten thousand dogs' genitals is absurd on its face, and should have been flagged as a fabrication.
> 
> But it wasn't, and so *the NPCs are embarrassed, so now they've reported only professor working at a university for faking data, trying to get him fired.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

We Don’t Need No Stinking Bike Lances



> SEATTLE IS one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the United States — by one reckoning, the most bicycle-friendly. It’s also a city in which bike commuting is rapidly losing its appeal. In 2017, according to recent Census Bureau data, a mere 2.8 percent of Seattle’s workforce commuted to work by bicycle. That was down from 3.5 percent in 2016, and from 4 percent in 2015.


I wonder if the numbers are going down because there are so many stupid bicyclists getting run over every year...

I jes' luvs me the photo of the bike lane in Saskatoon in winter. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Dwayne Johnson Slams the "Snowflake Generation" For Whining, Moaning, and Looking for a Reason to be Offended About Everything



> Maybe people are finally sick of our Nazi-narc kinder.
> 
> He said: "I don't have to agree with what somebody thinks, who they vote for, what they voted for, what they think, but I will back their right to say or believe it.
> 
> "That’s democracy.
> 
> "So many good people fought for freedom and equality - *but this generation are looking for a reason to be offended.*​


Bold mine.

So give 'em one:


----------



## FeXL

So what makes these Prog idiots think that a junkie who currently uses their washrooms to shoot up in & doesn't dispose of the needles in the extant garbage cans are suddenly going to become thoughtful addicts & dispose of the needles in the proposed disposal boxes?

Starbucks Is Installing Heroin Needle Disposal Boxes in Bathrooms



> Because they're tired of having to pick up all the AIDS-infected junkie needles being left on bathroom floors, due to Starbucks' anyone-can-shoot-up-in-our-bathrooms policy.
> 
> _ Starbucks is installing needle-disposal boxes in some bathrooms, as well as exploring other solutions to workers' concerns regarding improperly discarded syringes and the related health risks.
> 
> More than 3,700 people signed a petition on Coworker.org, calling for Starbucks to place needle-disposal boxes in high-risk bathrooms.
> 
> Starbucks workers reported finding blood and needles in bathrooms, as well as being pricked by improperly discarded needles, risking exposure to HIV and hepatitis.
> 
> *The decision to install needle-disposal or "sharps" boxes in Starbucks locations could help prompt change in the restaurant industry, making workers' jobs safer amid the opioid epidemic.*_​


bold mine.

What could _really_ prompt change is if they just went back to only paying customers are permitted to use the washrooms...


----------



## FeXL

Yet one more shining example of _progressive thinking_.

The Problematic Sex



> _ It seems unwise to redefine masculinity in order to flatter the resentments and insecurities of the fringe and maladjusted – say, “social justice” enthusiasts who consider themselves “marginalised” by expectations of competence, competitiveness and emotional self-possession. Or those who describe themselves as transsexual, non-binary or “gender non-conforming.”_​
> On attempts to pathologise masculinity.


----------



## FeXL

Some Philosophical Heft For The Defense Of Capitalism



> The failure of Marxism is obvious both in its practice and its intellectual underpinnings. 10 minutes of observation on a playground or the equivalent in a library will provide ample evidence that socialism and humans don't mix.
> 
> But committed socialists are adept at a particular kind of argument: the facile, intellectually soft but impressive-sounding diatribe.


More:



> *Think about what capitalism (free market economy is a better term) has created since Marx wrote of its imminent demise.
> 
> Go ahead...I'll wait.*


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Further.

Cuba and Radicals



> Quillette has a piece up by a Cuban journalist based in Brazil, Jorge C. Carrasco, entitled 60 Years On: Reflections on the Revolution in Cuba.
> 
> Sixty years ago, as thousands of Cubans celebrated the fall of Fulgencio Batista's regime, an atmosphere of hype and hatred was also overtaking Havana. Not many people foresaw what was to come, but on January 1, 1959, the Republic of Cuba was murdered. Few tears were shed for her at the time--some were too busy desperately packing their bags, while others were preoccupied with burning cars and smashing storefront windows. The institutions not destroyed by the previous dictatorship were savagely dismembered in the following months and years by the Castro regime. . .​


More:



> Fidel Castro knew that Cubans in the 1950s would not receive him as some kind of redemptive socialist deity (as North Koreans had done with the Kim dynasty). So, instead, he demanded allegiance to the Revolution itself, the romantic idealism of which masked the pitilessness of the political system that had replaced the Republic Castro despised. . .
> 
> If you had a house, ate the State-rationed food, enjoyed access to free healthcare and education, then this was all thanks to the Revolution. And if you suffered or went hungry, or were persecuted and oppressed, if you denounced your "counter-revolutionary" neighbors and relatives to the secret police and pelted political dissidents and homosexuals with eggs, then this too was all for the Revolution. Every time a Cuban referred to the Revolution, instead of the Republic or the government or simply Cuba, he became more than a mere citizen--he became a soldier of revolutionary progress. Uncountable crimes were perpetrated and justified in the name of that single word.​


Wait for it...


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> Trans-phobia evolved into pedo-phobia so fast we didn’t even notice.
> 
> On Monday, 10-year-old Canadian boy Nemis Quinn Mélançon-Golden was featured in a troubling Huck Magazine piece highlighting the life of a so-called “child drag queen.”
> 
> Young Nemis, whose drag name is “Queen Lactacia,” was shot by photographer Jonathan Frederick Turton for the spread. In one of the shots that did not make the magazine, Nemis, in full drag makeup and a black dress, is posing for a photo with the Season 7 winner of “RuPaul’s Drag Race,” Violet Chachki. In the shocking photo, Violet is wearing nothing but a pair of heels and a small piece of fabric covering his genitals…​


Nice...

Interesting comments from David Murrell.

Caution: links to MotherCorpse in comments.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the fallout from the "Grievance Studies" papers.

What’s The Opposite Of Diversity?



> Legal Insurrection: The ‘Grievance Studies’ project embarrassed the wrong people, and now someone has to pay.


First comment nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Aaaaannnd, we have our next contestant on the latest Prog game show, "Get Woke, Go Broke"!

Gillette: You're Racists and You're Also Rapists. That's Why You Need Our Razors.



> Gillette, like many other companies selling products and entertainments to men, settles on an "Insult and Alienate Our Core Customers" strategy.


More:



> This is how they virtue signal and increase their social standing -- by crowing to their friends they convinced an apolitical widget company to turn its $50 million advertising operation into #Woke political messaging.
> 
> They will not learn unless you rub their noses in their own messes, as you would with a puppy that pees on the carpet.
> 
> And it's time to boycott every one of these politicized ****hole companies, starting with the Garbage Tier Discount Fish Vendor Red Lobster.
> 
> The only way to end this is to vote _viciously_ with your dollars until they finally learn, once and for all that Get Woke means, unavoidably, Go Broke.


----------



## FeXL

Woman Shocked When Secret Service Tells Her She Can't Call for the President's Assassination Online



> She's outraged that they would gather information about her.
> 
> 'So what you're saying is that I don't have freedom of speech?' Woman berates Secret Service agents who turn up at her home after she posted online 'can someone shoot the fool between the eyes' about President Trump​


Curious how they all suddenly convert to free speech enthusiasts, idn't it?


----------



## FeXL

Golden Globe-Winning Screenwriter of "The Green Book" Forced to Delete His Twitter Account, Issue a Groveling Apology for the Crime of Remembering



> We're all working for MinTruth now.
> 
> [O]nly a couple of days after the Globes telecast, somebody unearthed a 2015 tweet by Vallelonga that instantly went viral. In it, he supported a Twitter statement by Donald Trump that thousands of American Muslims had celebrated 9/11. Wrote Vallelonga: "100% correct. Muslims in Jersey City cheering when towers went down. I saw it, as you did, possibly on local CBS news."​


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> Rapid onset gender dysphoria;
> 
> ROGD differs from traditional gender dysphoria, a psychological affliction that begins in early childhood and is characterized by a severe and persistent feeling that one was born the wrong sex. ROGD is a social contagion that comes on suddenly in adolescence, afflicting teens who’d never exhibited any confusion about their sex.
> 
> Like other social contagions, such as cutting and bulimia, ROGD overwhelmingly afflicts girls. But unlike other conditions, this one—though not necessarily its sufferers — gets full support from the medical community. The standard for dealing with teens who assert they are transgender is “affirmative care” — immediately granting the patient’s stated identity. There are, to be sure, a few dissenters. *“This idea that what we’re supposed to do as therapists is to ‘affirm’? That’s not my job,” said psychotherapist Lisa Marchiano. “If I work with someone who’s really suicidal because his wife left him, I don’t call his wife up and say, ‘Hey, you’ve got to come back.’ . . . We don’t treat suicide by giving people exactly what they want.”*​*Or as someone once said — “There are people who believe they’re Napoleon. We don’t give them a battalion of French troops and a roadmap of Russia.”*


Bold mine.

Nails it...


----------



## FeXL

Having Solved All Other Problems, California Will Now Ban Paper Receipts



> California has apparently solved all of its major problems and will now embark on a quest to rid the state of its one and only remaining menace: long paper receipts.
> 
> Fox News reports that California is following up its plastic bag ban and subsequent plastic straw ban with a "paper receipt ban" designed to save the environment by forcing stores to send electronic receipts or text receipts rather than provide paper proof of purchase.


Well, I hope the gov't is fine with electronic receipts come tax time. Otherwise there's gonna be a ton of trees wasted by printing up a skinny till receipt (that would normally be printed on a couple inches of lightweight paper) on a full sheet of heavy, standard 8-1/2 x 11 printer paper.

And, yes, I did read about the option to get a printed receipt. When d'ya s'pose that's gonna be the next target? No long after...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the perils of dating women who are smaller than you...

Mizzou, Whose Enrollment Was Cratered By Social Justice Extremism, Now Suggests That Boys Should Refrain from Asking Girls Out on Dates, Especially the Girls Who Are... Smaller Than They Are



> Well, that's not such a difficult criterion to satisfy, right? After all, the Social Justice Lunatics tell us it's only a "social construction" that causes people to think men are on average 50-60 pounds heavier and 4 inches taller than women and have somewhere around twice the upper body strength.
> 
> So as soon as we stop thinking these forbidden HateFacts, men and women will be the same size on average, and then boys will be allowed, maybe, to express a normal romantic interest in girls.


Not only that, but if you identify as a 5'3" 100 lb weakling at the time that you ask your date out, that should make it better, too, no?

:clap:


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> Biology is dead – _Men who identify as women are being invited for cervical smear tests even though they don’t have a cervix_


Well, they can always shove the swab in one ear, out the other (meeting zero resistance in between) & get that checked. :lmao:

Loving the comments:



> Can i get a cervix test and sue for medical malpractice when the results tell me I don’t have one?


Yeppers!


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem.

Zack Is Upset



> In crime news:
> 
> A 25-year-old Chicago woman with a concealed carry license shot and killed a man who attempted to rob her at gunpoint last week. Police say the armed 19-year-old man approached the young woman at a bus stop in Chicago’s Fernwood neighbourhood Tuesday morning. Surveillance video captured across the street from the bus stop shows a struggle between the two before the woman pulls out her own firearm and shoots the man in the neck.​
> One less rat, you might think. However, a woman defending herself from an armed male mugger is, it turns out, terribly problematic:


Zack Ford figgers she should have just let him rob her.

Questions for the Progs, from the comments:



> What if he didn't stop at robbery? Should she have let him rape her? Should she have let him kidnap her? Should she have let him imprison and enslave her for as long as he liked? Should she have let him kill her?


Don't bother, they're rhetorical.

This is why I advocate no, zero, tolerance for rights infringement. Once that Prog foot is in the door, where the hell does it stop? 

Answer: It don't.

She nipped the problem right in the bud & the planet is, once again, a nicer, safer place to live today. Good for her. And good for anyone else who stands up against violence.


----------



## FeXL

Related to the above.

Think Progress Cucked-Out, Tucked-Under Soyboy: The Chicago Woman Who Shot The Gun-Wielding Robber Who Held Her Up at Gunpoint Should Have Just Let Him Rob Her (and Maybe, Who Knows, Rape Her Too If That Is What His Young Heart Desired)



> Shut the **** up you miserable puddle of gooey sticky stinking failure.


So, Ace, how d'ya _really_ feel? :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on Gillette's new "Get Woke, Go Broke" campaign.

Gillette: The Best a Cuck Can Get



> The Gillette attack on men, in order to appeal to women who don't buy their overpriced face-razors and soyboys who either don't have facial hair or let it grow out into ironic parody beards, is backfiring, because of course it is. Get woke, go broke.
> 
> Gillette is being attacked and trolled mercilessly in the comments to its video, and commenters are saying that Gillette is deleting comments as quickly as they're put up.
> 
> Because they're deleting comments, I can't guarantee that the below comment, and Gillette's gratitude for it, is/was real, or if it was spoofed.
> 
> But there were a lot of cuck comments that I saw (before they were deleted).
> 
> So it's possible that Gillette favorited this reply until someone explained to them that this is in fact an insult.


Related:

Thanks Gillette, you SJW pansies



> As if a man needed another good reason to grow a beard, comes Gillette gone full-tranny/girly-man and putting an entirely new 'face' on things. I'm calling them Girlette from now on.


Jack nails it... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Babylon Bee: "Least Masculine Society in Human History Decides Masculinity is a Growing Threat"



> This is completely, absolutely, horrifyingly true.


Yep.

More:



> U.S.--As society becomes increasingly dominated by nerds, hipsters, and computer programmers, people have fixated on what they think is our biggest problem: masculinity.
> 
> "It's just toxic and causes nothing but problems," said Elisha Mcewen, a vegan activist and no threat whatsoever to spiders or tight jar lids. "I was sharing my feelings on masculinity with other men in my drum circle, and we all agreed that if we ever encountered masculinity, we would run far away."
> 
> Masculinity is said to have in the past been the cause of such things as violence, war, bullying, defeating the Nazis, carving society out of untamed wilderness, and landing men on the moon, but now masculinity is being driven out of society to make sure nothing like those things ever happens again. However, there are reports that masculinity still lurks out there, which is a source of anxiety to modern men and causes them to have upset tummies.​


Her drum circle! Well, then...


----------



## FeXL

Family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family, family...

There. That outta explode a few Prog heads...

Google Gay Extremists Melt Down Over the Use of the Word "Family," Outraged That It Implies "Children," Which Is Even More #Triggering Than "Family"



> If you're not thinking about homosexuals and homosexuality 24/7, you're a homophobe.
> 
> They must be "centered" at all times. Especially by heterosexuals.
> 
> But it wasn't just gays who complained. It was also bitter childless semi-heterosexual cat-lady women who for some reason want credit for having children despite not in fact having children.
> 
> *Google employees melted down after the word "family" was used in a company presentation, documents obtained by TheDCNF show.
> 
> Employees were upset that the word was used in a way that links families with children, which they argued was homophobic.
> 
> A Google vice president acknowledged that the word "family" had sparked "concerns" about inclusivity.​*


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Girlette.

The Gillette Ad: The War on Men Is a War on Trump



> So the cultural meme lately seems to be the general harm of "male toxicity." The APA has guidelines insinuating that male behavior is harmful, colleges are teaching male toxicity courses, and now even Gillette is getting in on the fun of bashing men:
> 
> ...
> 
> Why are they doing it all together all of a sudden? Sure, there has been male bashing for years, but now it seems like staged propaganda -- like when JournoList put together their talking points for the liberal media during the Obama election.
> 
> It's less than two years till the next presidential election. The media and academy's big project now seems to be to show that masculinity, like Trump's presidency, is in the toilet. Being manly like Trump is bad and any man with traits like him is toxic. And now, with the popularity in the media of #MeToo, it makes sense for companies to cash in on this war on men -- which actually symbolizes the war on Trump. According to this article, going for the big bucks is exactly what Gillette is doing:


Related:

Meet the VERY woke women (and their eye-popping campaigns) behind Gillette's controversial 'toxic masculinity' ad



> New Gillette ad 'We Believe: The Best Men Can Be' has caused firestorm for tackling theme of 'toxic masculinity'
> It was directed by Kim Gehrig, an Australian-born and London-based ad director who has previously shot commercials for Uber, Gap and UK's John Lewis
> Her ad for feminine hygiene firm Libresse - known as Bodyform in the UK - featured singing female genitals
> Other work includes a short film suggesting Australian men turned to bodybuilding because of bullying
> Production company which made it, Somesuch, was founded by British ad executive Sally Campbell who is now based in Los Angeles
> Somesuch's previous work includes an unsparing look at periods with the hastag #BloodNormal
> She has tweeted anti-Trump messages and spoken of her pride about giving female directors 'a fair shot'


----------



## FeXL

I don't think those words mean what you think they mean...

Ocasio-Cortez: We’re Going to ‘Run Train on the Progressive Agenda’



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.) taunted Republican critics in a new interview by saying they should "enjoy being exhausted for the next two years while we *run train* on the progressive agenda."


Bold mine...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

GameStop Tranny Who Went All Xe-Hulk Claims He's Super-Angry About This "Malicious Misgendering"



> This sounds like a job for... Superma'am!
> 
> "I was so angry at that point because, literally, five or six times he had called me Sir. He got me so fuming angry and I was cussing," Moore said.​


Cussin'?

Well, then...

More:



> Meanwhile, in a rare display of corporate backbone against an NPC attack, GameStop is standing by the employee who was bullied and threatened by Xe-Hulk.
> 
> Gamestop is standing by its employee after a video of a transgender woman throwing a fit inside a New Mexico store and accusing the employee of "misgendering" her went viral.
> 
> "The incident that occurred between Tiffany Moore and our GameStop associate was unfortunate," Gamestop said in a statement Tuesday. "We believe our associate acted professionally after mis-speaking by apologizing and remaining calm to de-escalate the situation."​


Apologizing?

I'd have told...it...to get stuffed.


----------



## FeXL

Fodder for years...

AOC, Fellow Freshmen Dem Reps Go Looking For McConnell, Run Into Some Problems



> The Washington Post's Erica Werner offered play-by-play coverage of the search for McConnell on Twitter, which included *the group of freshmen having a hard time locating his office*, experiencing an awkward run-in with Iowa Republican Sen. Joni Ernst and a group of pro-life Republicans, *eventually realizing they'd gone to the wrong office*, and then staging a bizarre mini-press conference.


ROTFLMFAO.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I wonder if they held their brefs until they turned blue, too?

:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Well, addiction may well be a disease, but stupidity should hurt...

Nurse who stole opioids wins her job back because addiction is a disease, arbitrator rules



> Early on a summer morning in 2016, a nurse at a Waterloo, Ont., long-term care facility noticed a light on in the bathroom she intended to use.
> 
> She waited, knocked a couple of times, then opened the door, where she saw another nurse sitting on the toilet with an ampoule of the painkiller Hydromorphone sideways in her mouth, as if she had just injected herself.
> 
> This was among the earliest pieces of proof that the nurse, identified in legal records only as DS, had for two years been stealing opioids for her own use and falsifying medical records in order to conceal the thefts.
> 
> Now, in a decision that has ignited debate over whether addiction truly is a medical disease, a labour arbitrator has ordered the Regional Municipality of Waterloo to give DS her job back, and to compensate her financially for her unfair dismissal, including general damages for “injury to dignity, feelings and self-respect.”


Dignity? Feelings? Self-respect? 

VICTIM! I'M A VICTIM!


----------



## FeXL

'Course not.

They don't need _science_. They have _feels_...

Does the American Psychological Associaltion believe in science?



> In my practice as a psychotherapist, I've seen an increase of depression in young men who feel emasculated in a society that is hostile to masculinity. New guidelines from the American Psychological Association defining "traditional masculinity" as a pathological state are likely only to make matters worse. . .


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Freddie, time for you to shave off that nasty ol' beard with a gen-u-wine virtue signalling Girlette razor. You, too, can look like one of your daughter's teenage girlfriends!

They Politicize Sports, Eating, Dressing, Sitting And Now Shaving?
What's Next?

Idn't she cute?! :love2:


----------



## FeXL

Interesting response to Girlette.

Watch Company Launches Response To Gillette ‘Toxic Masculinity’ Ad; It Goes Viral



> On Tuesday, Egard Watch Company released an advertisement on YouTube in response to Gillette’s controversial ad regarding alleged "toxic masculinity."
> 
> The video features footage of men in various situations — from fighting fires to hugging their children — while the company’s founder, Ilan Srulovicz, narrates. The footage and narration are accompanied by sobering statistics relating to men.


Don't be alarmed, folks. Jes' sum of that male privilege on display...


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> Like prescribing liposuction to anorexics;
> 
> _ Guidelines to be published Monday recommend doctors take an unconditional “affirming” approach, that drugs to stop puberty may begin as early as age 10-and-a-half and that “cross-sex” hormones — estrogens so that a trans girl develops a more rounded figure and testosterone to give trans boys a more angular jaw and masculine physique — may be administered at age 16._​
> *A new generation’s class action lawsuit in the making.*


Bold mine.

With the taxpayers likely on the hook...

Like I posted a coupla days back, WTF are doctors doing _affirming mental illness_? I was under the impression that doctors were s'pose ta be prescribing treatment, not assisting kids to go off the rails.


----------



## FeXL

Wul, here's s'more _progressive thinking_ from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Georgia TA: 'Some white people may have to die...' 



> A University of Georgia (UGA) teaching assistant wrote Wednesday on Facebook that “some white people may have to die for black communities to be made whole in this struggle to advance to freedom." He added that to suggest otherwise is “ahistorical and dangerously naive.”
> 
> UGA philosophy TA Irami Osei-Frimpong made the comment during a conversation on the Overheard at UGA Facebook page. The comment has since been deleted. Osei-Frimpong claimed in May 2017 that Facebook suspended him for quoting from an article which detailed how Texas A&M professor Tommy Curry had said “in order to be equal, in order to be liberated, some white people may have to die.”
> 
> “Killing some white people isn’t genocide; it’s killing some white people,” the UGA TA explained in a Medium post. “We had to kill some white people to get out of slavery. Maybe if we’d killed more during the 20th century we still wouldn’t talk about racialized voter disenfranchisement and housing, education, and employment discrimination. This should not be controversial.”


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Hhhh-BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-Here's-BAHAHAHA-here's some-BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-here's s'more _progressive_-BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-_thinking_!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Gag Alert: PETA Puts Pasty Vegans with Carrot Schlongs in Sexual Stamina Video



> In what seems like an effort to compete with Gillette for the worst ad campaign ever, PETA is attacking masculinity in their own way and claiming that pasty, unattractive vegans who vaguely resemble males are what women really want in the bedroom. WARNING: If you watch this, there is a good chance that you will not be able to participate in or enjoy sex for a very long time. Eye bleach recommended.
> 
> “Traditional” masculinity is DEAD. The secret to male sexual stamina is veggies. ?? pic.twitter.com/51DUsqzyO3
> — PETA (@peta) January 16, 2019​
> The thing that kept going through my mind while watching this was, does it really matter if these dudes have sexual stamina? Who wants to sleep with them? Seriously. This guy?


C'mon! He's a stud!!!

ROTFLMFAO...

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

CO State Reps Not Allowed To Introduce Resolution Honoring Dr. King Because They Are White.

So much for, "I have a dream..." XX)

Gawd, I jes' luvs me some good, ol' fashioned _progressive thinking_...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen:

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Is Setting Women Back Light Years In Politics



> ...Despite all the fanfare, her recent “60 Minutes” interview with Anderson Cooper shined a bright spotlight on a painful fact: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez will make it harder for young women in politics to be taken seriously in the future.
> 
> *In mere minutes, Ocasio-Cortez managed to affirm nearly every negative stereotype about the female sex, from the trope that we’re no good at math to the notion that you shouldn’t trust us with a credit card. If all you saw was her example, you’d think we’re all just emotional dreamers who need to be reined in by reality.
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez is not the feminist hero most media coverage has made her out to be. If anything, her time in the spotlight has set women in politics back.*


Bold mine.

Nails it. Knocks it out of the park.

Any fool who thinks that A Occasional Cortex is a good thing for politics or for women as a whole is, well...a fool.


----------



## FeXL

Yet one more shining example of _progressive thinking_.

White Couple Who Identify as Black Are Sure Their Baby Will Come Out Black, Too



> A white German couple who had artificially darkened their skin said that they’re expecting to have a black baby.
> 
> For most of her life model Martina Big was fair of both hair and skin. But in 2017 she went on the British morning show “This Morning” to declare that not only does she identify as an “African black woman,” but she has been getting tanning injections to become properly dark.


More:



> Big told her incredulous hosts that her doctor had reassured her that her baby is also quite black.
> 
> “They said that they will be black,” she said.
> 
> “And if the baby is not? Because biologically I can’t see how that’s possible,” host Holly Willoughby asked tentatively. “If it’s not, will you still feel close to a white child? Will you somehow feel that it’s not connected to you?”
> 
> “No,” answered Big. “It’s a mix of Michael and me. I’m pretty sure it will be black. Or if it’s milk chocolate or a little bit lighter, it doesn’t matter.”


:yikes:

Mebbe she's just trying to cover all her bases 'cause she cheated on her new husband...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Even more Fodder!

Ocasio-Cortez Compares America’s Past To Nazi Germany, Says US Should Pay Reparations Like They Did



> The New York congresswoman also compared the treatment of non-white communities in America’s past to the Holocaust, urging the United States to follow Germany’s example by paying reparations and acknowledge the suffering that occurred during Nazi occupation in order to move forward.
> 
> “It’s important to tell the story of where we’ve been and what others are doing as well because we look at, for example, Germany, and how they’ve been able or they’re attempt to try to heal after the Holocaust,” Ocasio-Cortez said. “Germany paid reparations and they went through that process and they had that truth-telling process. *And until America tells the truth about itself, we’re not going to heal.*”


Bold mine.

<snort>

Let's start with her... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Heeeyyy, how's things in Venezuelahhhhh?

How Deep, Señor Maduro?



> 11 Comments
> 
> Opposition launches protests to oust Maduro;
> 
> “We are all here in the same boat, without electricity, without water, without medicines, without gas, and with an uncertain future,” he said. “We’re all immersed in this crisis except the usurper.”​
> More: Signs of fraying in military support for Venezuela president


And more (same title, different content):

How Deep, Señor Maduro?



> Ballsy. US refuses to withdraw diplomats from Venezuela, vows ‘appropriate action’ if they’re harmed


Interesting.


----------



## FeXL

Caution, Progs: Do not click on the link below. A link to Rebel Media enclosed. Your head will explode.

Things You’ll Never See At The CBC



> The Rebel: Using the Wet’suwet’en name, these eco-radicals have manipulated the public into thinking that the blockaders actually hold some sort of right to the land that the pipeline is being built on, when in fact all that they have done is set up a makeshift camp with their hands out demanding any resource company that walks by them cough up cash.


----------



## FeXL

Further on drug-stealing and -addled nurses getting their jobs back.

The World Is Being Run By Crazy People



> Good news for drunk drivers.


Nails it.

How long before such an excuse is trotted out in the courts for a veritable host of issues?


----------



## FeXL

I posted about this when it first came out.

Fla. School Board Keeps Policy Pushing Male Coach To Supervise Undressing Girl



> In November I reported on a Florida transgender school policy that resulted in demanding that a male athletic coach supervise an 14-year-old girl undressing in the boys’ locker room, without informing the boys’ parents. The policy was written by a school district employee who refers students to outside organizations that may, without their parents’ knowledge, provide HIV-resistant drugs to minors for risky sexual encounters.
> 
> Last week, objecting parents packed the Pasco County School Board’s regular meeting and filled the public comment period. Each received three minutes for comments, after which the board adjourned with zero action on the matter, and no indication of any future action.
> 
> Male middle school P.E. teacher Rob Oppedisano, who objected to this policy after boys came running out of the locker room in confusion when they found a girl in their private space, says in return he received employment threats from the school district.
> 
> During his public testimony on Jan 15, Oppedisano also said he complained to his administrators that such a policy, besides being morally wrong, would open the district to lawsuits. For example, a male teacher in the district was recently arrested for recording a video of a female student changing her shirt.
> 
> “I mentioned that no girl should be taking off her clothes in front of these young boys or grown men, both her privacy and the boys’ privacy needed to be protected,” Oppedisano said in his public comments. “I mentioned that parents needed to be informed. [The school district’s lawyer] told me that only the female student had any rights, and the parents would not be informed.”


Waiting for the feces to hit the oscillating air moving device...


----------



## FeXL

Questions for the Fodder Queen.

25 Questions For Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez



> Freshman Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez has garnered mostly fawning coverage from big media—both political and mainstream. A recent poll found that 74 percent of Democrats would consider voting for the socialist if she were constitutionally eligible. *At Vox, they maintain she should be able to run for the presidency even before she’s eligible.* The New York Times’ Paul Krugman says her tax plan of “soaking the rich” is awesome.


Why not? Hell, they should have let her run at 16!

More:



> Ocasio-Cortez once declared that too many people were “more concerned about being precisely, factually and semantically correct than about being morally right.” That’s because, like all religions, socialism necessitates a degree of blind faith and moral certitude. This is fine for the celestial world. On Earth, however, populist economic policies propelled by voters’ natural aversion to the wealthy might be morally pleasing, but it is often destructive.
> 
> Here, you can’t be morally right and factually wrong at the same time. That’s a big problem for collectivists.


Facts have never mattered much to Progs. Just ask The Bigot...


----------



## FeXL

Speaking of Progs & facts:

Ocasio-Cortez Attacks WaPo Fact Checker After Receiving ‘Three Pinocchios’



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.) on Thursday slammed Glenn Kessler, a columnist for the Washington Post‘s "Fact Checker," after he gave her a "Three Pinocchio" rating.
> 
> Kessler published a fact check Thursday morning in response to Ocasio-Cortez's comments earlier in the week about minimum wage and a living wage. He rated it false, but Ocasio-Cortez blasted the research he used in the fact check.
> 
> "If the point of fact-checking is to enforce some objective standard, why would @GlennKesslerWP use a Walmart-funded think tank as reference material for wage fairness?" Ocasio- Cortez tweeted. "That’s like citing the foxes to fact-check the hens."


But wait! The author of said research? One of the _anointed_...



> *The author of the study that Ocasio-Cortez implied was corrupted by corporations is former President Obama's chairman of the Council of Economic Advisers, Jason Furman.* Kessler pointed this out in a pair of reply tweets that added further information.


Bold mine.

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own.


----------



## FeXL

Nope. Not mentally ill at all. Uh, unh...

Dear Diary... 



> ...today I am feeling a little hormonal...


----------



## FeXL

For all those precious Prog snowflake "journalists" that just got the shoe...

#LearnToCode



> Sandwich making classes at the #FeministJobForum this coming Tuesday. Cats welcome (carriers, please!) pic.twitter.com/4EKhtBRVip
> 
> — James Woods (@RealJamesWoods) January 26, 2019​


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

World class trolling!


----------



## FeXL

Nails it.

Mid-Afternoon Conservative ID Lesson And Open Thread...


----------



## FeXL

What A Concept...Let The Free Market Set Wages!



> There are lots of reasons to support a minimum wage, and all of them are political or emotional. There isn't a single rational economic argument I have ever heard that justifies setting a minimum wage above zero. Yet it is still a popular idea among people who should know better, like anyone who has ever taken an economics class or worked in the private sector. So I guess that eliminates most Democrat and some Republican politicians.
> 
> Yet the good people of Switzerland understand it, and shot down a minimum-wage referendum with verve! Minimum-Wage Smartness in Switzerland


Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Laid-Off BuzzFeed "Workers:" Can We Bring In "Therapy Puppies" to Help Us Cope With Being Fired



> Have the therapy puppies learned to code? Because if'n they have, I might have a slot for them doing blog maintenance.
> 
> Then they argue for a while about whether Therapy Dogs will be uptwinkles or downtwinkles.
> 
> Never fear, though: Soft-bodied soybean Seth Mandel wants to give them all jobs at his soon-to-be-defunct leftwing magazine, The Cuckshed Monthly.


More:



> Note: The first-linked article starts:
> 
> 1 In a truly dystopian twist, BuzzFeed has decided to stagger the layoffs at the company across multiple days, starting today - some people will have to stew with the anxiety of maybe losing their jobs all weekend before finding out their fate.
> 
> Hands responds:
> 
> *FFS, getting laid off is dystopian?​*


Bold mine.

Knocks it out of the park.

And, _and_, poor Patrick George has the hurt feels...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Guess these idiots don't recall the self-same line they were using on laid off coal workers not that long ago... beejacon

Related:

lulz



> You want a real lol? A friend writes: "*Wait until all these laid off SJW reporters learn they'll be replaced with H1B imported workers.* (This is a real thing that's happening in media/journalism right now. It just hasn't been widely reported yet.)"
> 
> Apparently the left is now claiming the "learn to code" taunt is Secret QAnon Code organized by 4chan, or something.
> 
> Um, no. This is what you assholes told coal miners when Obama put them out of work, and now it’s being lobbed back at you. https://t.co/JOsylKa9gP
> — John Ekdahl (@JohnEkdahl) January 25, 2019​


M'bold.

The iron...


----------



## FeXL

So, in Twitterland, it's now considered a targeted attack to tell laid off journo's to "Learn to Code".

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Twitter’s new ‘hate crime’!? Tweeps are getting BUSTED for saying the C-WORD to laid-off journos (but it’s not the c-word you think!)



> Would appear journalists who were recently laid off from their jobs at Buzzfeed, HuffPost, and others don’t particularly like being told to ‘learn to code,’ even though that was the go-to for many of these same people when coal miners were losing their jobs under Obama.
> 
> Learn to code.
> 
> If you think about it, it’s not horrible advice BUT for whatever reason, Twitter seems to see this as some sort of targeted harassment. Sure, trolls can threaten people like Dana Loesch all day long but telling a Buzzfeed reporter who lost his gig to learn to code will get you spanked. And not in a good way.


Related:

Twitter Now Suspending Accounts for Saying "#LearnToCode"?!? This is now "Hate Speech"??!!



> Hate speech is whatever leftwing NPCs say it is. (Whoops, I see Oregon Muse covered this.)
> 
> But Twitter is totally a politically neutral content platform and not a publisher. It should have immunity to lawsuits for defamation or IP infringement as if it were a neutral content platform, even though it is clearly a publisher, because most of our alleged "conservative" thought leaders are Twitter Addicts who don't want their favorite drug adulterated and also sorta-kinda might be taking money from Big Tech.


More:



> And More:
> 
> pic.twitter.com/vfRb6w8Q8F
> — Miter Binisdurtee (@ittehgaps1) January 28, 2019​
> *I really want one of those hats.*


Bold mine.

ROTFLMAO!

Me, too!


----------



## FeXL

Further on the above:

Twitter Suspends Our Own Mis.Hum. For the Grotesque Violation of Trolling Jake Tapper with the Hate-Words "#LearnToCode"



> NiceDeb points out that saying #LearnToCode to Jake Tapper is a TOS violation, and yet Twitter hasn't suspended any of the Blue-Checks who called for violence against the Covington Kids.
> 
> Tim Pool did a recent video about this, noting that Twitter had essentially admitted that it treats leftwingers, especially fake "journalists," differently than anyone else -- they're the "lifeblood of twitter," Twitter thinks, and the draw to bring in the suckers and chumps, so they can say whatever they like and not get banned for it.
> 
> Even threatening physical violence against children, or calling for same.
> 
> And that, of course, is not disclosed in their TOS, and they sure didn't admit that in Congressional testimony.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the bigots.

I'm About Ready to Buy a MAGA Hat Just to Spite These Child-Hating A-Holes



> See, this is balanced journalism. Yesterday, Savannah Guthrie asked the kid who didn't do anything -- he stood stock-still and did _nothing_ -- if he thought he should apologize. Today, she asked the fraud who lied to her whether the kid who didn't do anything should apologize. Gotta get both sides! (And I just love being lectured by Guthrie, the woman who stood by and did nothing while her co-host raped half the building. Hey, he never did anything to _her_, right?)


----------



## FeXL

Classy guy.

John Kat****, Hero to NeverTrump, Is Rude to Airplane Crew and Then Bumps a Passenger After Taking Her Seat Because He Refused to Lower Himself to be Bumped Out of First Class



> Former Ohio gov. John Kasich stole comedian's seat on Alaska Airlines flight after refusing to be downgraded to premium economy when he was bumped out of first class to make room for a pilot
> 
> Julie Klausner got on the Alaska Airlines flight on January 16 to find Kasich in her seat
> 
> She did not confront him but asked staff who explained that he had refused to be downgraded to premium
> 
> A pilot who had to fly at the other end of the journey had been given Kasich's seat and he was bumped out because he paid the least, the airline said
> 
> Instead of moving, he jumped into Klausner's seat because it was empty
> 
> She got off the plane after standing at the front with staff, in front of him, because she said she did not want to cause a 'stink'
> 
> Kasich, she claimed, had already been unpleasant to the staff on board
> 
> Klausner tweeted about the incident and also discussed it in her podcast
> 
> Kasich, who until January 3 had the use of private, state aircraft, has not commented
> 
> He had been behaving like a 'douchebag a**hole' in the lounge beforehand, she said​


If Kat$h!t had taken my seat like that, I'd have turkey-walked his arrogant ass right off the plane. And, if there had been a set of steps instead of the jet-way, roundabouts halfway down we'd have seen if he could fly.


----------



## FeXL

You simply cannot fix stupid.

He’s A Poet And Very Sensitive



> An old photo of coal miners drinking beer is seen, and promptly denounced as blackface.


----------



## FeXL

Don't all Progs?

Kamala Harris Sounds A Lot Like An Authoritarian



> Listen, it wouldn’t be fair to accuse presidential hopeful Kamala Harris of supporting state control over the means of all production. To this point she’s only focused on the energy, health care, auto-manufacturing and education sectors. Good candidates prioritize.
> 
> In this age of hyperbole, I sometimes worry about overusing words like “socialist” or “authoritarian.” Yet, if we accept that an “authoritarian” is a person “who favors or enforces strict obedience to authority, especially that of the government, at the expense of personal freedom,” I’m not sure how anyone watching Harris’ campaign kick-off (sponsored by CNN!) could argue that her policy positions do not fit that description.
> 
> *For starters, here are some of the things that Harris believes the state can ban at expense of your personal freedom: private health insurance, your car, affordable energy, political speech, your guns, for-profit colleges, and government office holding for practicing Catholics.* Of course, the media, complicit in normalizing these hard-left positions over the past decade, treat her agenda as the centrist option for voters. Who knows? Maybe in the contemporary Democratic Party it is.


Bold mine.

But wait!

Kamala Harris Walks Back Call to Eliminate Private Health Insurance



> Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA), 2020 presidential candidate, walked back her call for eliminating private health insurance and replacing it with a single-payer, government-run “Medicare for All” program less than 24 hours after she made her inflammatory remarks.


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Comedian Turns Down College Gig After Being Asked To Sign Safe Space Contract



> A comedian turned down a London-based university gig after the school asked him to sign a “behavioral agreement” before the performance.
> 
> Russian-born comedian Konstantin Kisin received the agreement from the event’s organizer, university society UNICEF on Campus, along with an invitation to perform at London’s School of African and Oriental Studies (SOAS), according to BBC. He tweeted that the contract “nearly” made him “puke.”
> 
> *The “no tolerance policy” listed several topics including “racism, sexism, classism, ageism, ableism, homophobia, biphobia, transphobia, xenophobia, Islamophobia or anti-religion or anti-atheism. If any such topic was covered, it must be done in a “respectful and non-abusive way.”*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Further on showing Prog research for the sham it is.

Prof whose hoax got a chapter of “Mein Kampf” accepted by a feminist journal in trouble for researching on human subjects–that is, journal editors



> Mr. Boghossian—along with two confederates, neither of whom has an academic affiliation—set out to expose shoddy scholarship in what they call “grievance studies.” They concocted 20 pseudonymous “academic papers,” complete with fake data, and submitted them to leading peer-reviewed scholarly journals in fields like “queer studies” and “fat studies.” The Journal’s Jillian Melchior discovered the deception last summer and broke the story in October, by which time seven of the phony papers had been accepted for publication and four published.


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant



> "You know, it's kind of sad to see journos getting all pissypants about being yelled at to "learn to code" on social media because they've been laid off. Their attitude is, like, what did we ever do to deserve such calumny. Well, let me tell you: I think the reason you see so many commenters on my side of the aisle sporting such gigantic schadenboners because of the loss of jobs in "journalism" is the fact that modern journalism is nothing but a litany of failure, and it's chief perpetrators refuse to see it, or even see there that there even *might be* a credibility problem: The UVA rapes that never happened, Duke Lacrosse rape case, Covington Catholic, the NAACP "bombing" that wasn’t, church fires and swastikas painted on synagogues that turn out to be set by liberal activists, attacks by Trump supporters, that weren't, the Jewish cemetery vandalism, racist remarks scribbled on credit card receipts at restaurants, etc. And all reported with hair-on-fire urgency and hyped 24/7. And all fake news. And the bad actors never seem to suffer any consequences for their spreading of fake news. They just drop the fake story and go on to the next fake story. And it's not like they get a few things wrong, they seem to get *everything* wrong. And the more they screw it up, the more outraged they become when we sneer at them. It's like they're not real journalists. They've killed real journalism and they're now walking around in journalism's skin and demanding respect."


Scroll further down to see the perfect job for Bill's Wife.


----------



## FeXL

So, where's the Prog hue & cry?

Iran publicly hangs man on homosexuality charges



> The Islamic Republic of Iran publicly hanged a 31-year-old Iranian man after he was found guilty of charges related to violations of Iran’s anti-gay laws, according to the state-controlled Iranian Students’ News Agency.
> 
> The unidentified man was hanged on January 10 in the southwestern city of Kazeroon based on criminal violations of “lavat-e be onf” – sexual intercourse between two men, as well as kidnapping charges, according to ISNA. Iran’s radical sharia law system prescribes the death penalty for gay sex.


----------



## FeXL

Same question here.

UAE's gender equality awards won entirely by men



> Authorities in the United Arab Emirates have been ridiculed after it emerged that all of the winners of an initiative designed to foster gender equality in the workplace were men.
> 
> Certificates and medals were awarded by Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum, the vice-president of the United Arab Emirates and ruler of Dubai, in the categories of “best government entity supporting gender balance”, “best federal authority supporting gender balance” and “best gender balance initiative” at a ceremony on Sunday.
> 
> The awards went to the finance ministry, the federal competitiveness and statistics authority and ministry of human resources respectively, which were all represented by male awardees.
> 
> The deputy prime minister and minister of the interior, Lt Gen Sheikh Saif bin Zayed al-Nahyan, was recognised as the “best personality supporting gender balance” for his efforts to implement maternity leave in the UAE’s military.
> 
> A tweet celebrating the awards was met with mockery, with comments such as: “Wow really nailed the diversity there. One of those dudes was wearing gray.”


----------



## FeXL

Crisis of Citizenship



> Let me be direct about this: You people are a bunch of hysterical ninnies, and it is time for you to grow the hell up.
> 
> You know who you are.
> 
> The Covington fiasco has proved to be a clarifying moment. And here is what has been made clear: Much of the American media is no longer engaged in journalism. It is engaged in opposition research and in what is sometimes known among political operatives as “black p.r.”—the sinister twin of ordinary public relations. As Joy Behar, as profoundly dim and tedious a person as American public life has to offer, forthrightly confessed: *The hysteria and outright dishonesty surrounding the Covington students had nothing to do with them. It has to do with narrowly partisan, selfish, deeply stupid, entirely unpatriotic, childish, foot-stamping, fingers-in-the-ears, weeping, cooties-loathing, teary-eyed, tremulous, quavering, pansified, gormless, deceitful, dishonorable, and cynical politics of the lowest kind — the politics of Us and Them.*


Emphasis mine.

Sounds just like The Bigot, don't it...

Now, before all you Progs out there start screaming about double standards (me calling you all Progs), who started it? It sure as hell wasn't those of us aren't Progs...

Knocks it out of the park.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk that 29 year old super-genius, that darling of the Prog left, the Fodder Queen herself, A Occasional Cortex, s'more.

Ocasio-Cortez Attacks Howard Schultz, Embarrasses Herself With Major Mistake



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez responded to a criticism of her from former Starbucks' CEO Howard Schultz on Wednesday by portraying herself as a victim of classism and ended up embarrassing herself.


I know. Shocka. 

More:



> "Why don’t people ever tell billionaires who want to run for President that they need to 'work their way up' or that 'maybe they should start with city council first'?" Ocasio-Cortez tweeted.


_Excuse me_? What city council did _you_ work on?

What a bimbetta. If only boobs were brains.

Related:

Ocasio-Cortez Caught Lying About Her Comments On Israel Occupying Palestine



> In an interview this week, socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) lied about remarks she made in July 2018 during an interview on PBS's "Firing Line With Margaret Hoover," falsely claiming that the video clip of her saying that Israel was occupying Palestine was "doctored."
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez made the false claim during an interview with The Intercept, saying that the video "got doctored and then the doctored video was the one that ended up on Fox News and then like everyone just sees the doctored version instead of the actual exchange."


More:



> Nine days later, on July 24, CRTV's Allie Beth Stuckey released a hilarious and blatantly obvious parody video from Ocasio-Cortez's interview on Firing Line. Stuckey's parody video did not even contain the portion of the interview where Ocasio-Cortez made her remarks about Israel and Palestine.
> 
> Enlightening & hard-hitting interview with Socialist “it girl” and fellow millennial, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. pic.twitter.com/4txoxwqql6
> — Allie Beth Stuckey (@conservmillen) July 23, 2018​
> *Ocasio-Cortez responded by doing what she does best, playing the victim card.*


Ah, yes. The ol' Prog _victim_ card.

This one's gonna go far...


----------



## FeXL

The SJW Future That Awaits Us



> Last summer I was accused of harassing, doxxing & discriminating against a trans grad student.
> My very presence at my university was "harassment" to him. Comments made by my Twitter followers, not made by myself, were used to incriminate me.https://t.co/qRpBV2ClMP
> 
> — Lindsay Shepherd (@NewWorldHominin) January 28, 2019​


Actual facts have never mattered much to Progs...


----------



## FeXL

The Mayors of the Worst Cities in America are Running for President



> Newark is the most dangerous city in New Jersey, Tallahassee is the most dangerous city in Florida, and South Bend is the most dangerous city in Indiana. *But instead of fixing their failed cities, the current mayor of South Bend, and the former mayors of Newark and Tallahassee want to run for president.*


What you talkin' 'bout Willis?

Leaving a city (state, province, country) crime-ridden & in economic ruin _is_ the Prog definition of _fixed_.


----------



## FeXL

Jussie Smollett: Narrative Watch



> Chicago police say detectives have reviewed hundreds of hours of surveillance footage but haven’t found any yet that shows the alleged attack on “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett. https://t.co/zj2fs1MUyX
> 
> — AP Central U.S. (@APCentralRegion) January 30, 2019​
> It’s a developing story, as they say…


Related:

I Didn't See This One Coming



> My sources in Chicago PD are telling me this is looking more and more like a hoax. https://t.co/JMr4Ki3UtC
> — Rafer Weigel (@RaferWeigel) January 30, 2019​


Yet one more fabricated attack on a Prog?


----------



## FeXL

COOTIES!!!

Progressive Va. School Refuses To Play Sports With Icky Christian Kids



> News media recently attacked second lady Karen Pence for teaching art at a Christian school that requires fidelity to Christian sexual mores from students and staff. *Now a progressive private school that used to play athletic games against Pence’s Immanuel Christian School is refusing to play against them at their facility, on grounds that playing basketball at a Christian school makes children “unsafe.” Yes, really.*


Bold mine.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Still zero hard evidence this alleged ATTAAAAAAAAAACK ever happened.

"Jussie:" I Was Totally on the Phone With My Manager When I Was Attacked
Police: Can We Inspect Your Phone to Confirm That?
"Jussie:" Nahhhh



> Well I 99% believed this was totally real yesterday, but this puts me up to 99.99999%!
> 
> #JussieSmollett and his manager say they were on the phone during the alleged attack. #ChicagoPolice say Smollett refused to turn over his cell phone to confirm that.
> — Rafer Weigel (@RaferWeigel) January 31, 2019​


Progs. Making $h!t up since 1828... XX)


----------



## FeXL

Some time back I posted a link to an article about an Antifa knob who accused two Hispanic Marines of being white.

Well, he's headed to the joint.

Language warning.

Soy-White Antifa Manbaby Arrested for Attack on Hispanic Marines, Slapped With Additional Count of Ethnic Intimidation 



> This guy is getting the book thrown at him:
> 
> Washington, D.C. Antifa leader Joseph "Jose" Alcoff, also known as "Chepe," was arrested and charged with multiple felonies in Philadelphia on Jan. 10 in connection to the Antifa mob attack against two Marines in November.
> 
> Alcoff faces 17 charges, including multiple counts of aggravated assault, ethnic intimidation, conspiracy and terroristic threats, and one count of robbery while inflicting serious bodily injury.​


Good. Every single one of these Antifa creeps needs to spend time in the slammer.

More:



> It's only now that it's publicly known he took part in beating down Hispanics while calling them "*****" that AFR is firing him. But they were willing to stand by him when it was revealed he was involved in the restaurant-mobbing and that his group terrorized Tucker Carlson's family.


Curious, idn't it...


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition



> Bad Economic Policies Kill More Children than War
> 
> Chile’s infant mortality rate in 1960 was actually above that of both Venezuela and Syria. It managed to outperform Syria by the mid-1960s, but was still woefully behind its richer northern cousin, Venezuela. In the early 1970s, Chile’s progress slowed to a crawl as its elite flirted with socialist policies. Once its government abandoned socialism and began economic reforms in the mid-1970s, the pace of progress sped up again, and soon Chile’s infants were safer than Venezuela’s. Today, Chile’s infant mortality rate is similar to that of the United States.​
> Amazing...isn't it!


It's a miracle!


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem.

Vice Media to Lay Off 10% of Staff



> Around 250 jobs are expected to be cut, a company spokeswoman tells The Hollywood Reporter, as the 2,500-person Vice reduces redundancies internationally and reorients to focus on growth areas like film and television production and branded content. All departments at every level are expected to have layoffs, from IT to finance to television.​
> *I'd like to solve the puzzle:
> 
> L__RN T_ C_D_*


Yeah, my bold.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I'm fascinated by Progs, too, in a circus freak show kind of way. Doesn't mean I ever want to get a lobotomy & become one...

UK Media: Churchill Was ‘Fascinated’ With Islam, May Have Been a Muslim



> The UK’s Express reports: “Winston Churchill was fascinated by the Islamic faith and some of his family believed he might have even converted to the religion after his time in India with the British Army, an uncovered letter reveals.”
> 
> *This is yet another manifestation of the seemingly endless capacity of Western political and media elites for self-flagellation and self-hatred.* This Islamization of Churchill is also another example of what we can call the “Jefferson’s Qur’an Tactic”: To promote Islam, claim that public figures who had any interest in Islam for any reason -- even if they publicly expressed negative views of the religion -- were actually enthralled by Islam, and may even have been secret converts.


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Further on those scary Christian school students, complete with cooties.

I Have Found The Boogey Man Person And The Boogey Person Is Karen Pence



> Meet Karen Pence, the wife of Vice President Mike Pence. She looks like the lady next door.
> 
> But to the extreme Leftist 1%er's she is the Boogey man or worse. Mrs. Pence recently went back to work, teaching art classes at Immanuel Christian. Admirable you would say. But not to Jessica Donovan, headmaster of Sheridan School, Washington, D.C.
> 
> You see Ms Donovan does not want to produce well rounded young citizens. She would like her students to shun the deplorables, the modern day lepers of America.
> 
> A progressive school in the nation's capital said its students will not be playing sports at the school where Second Lady Karen Pence teaches part-time because of safety concerns.
> 
> Jessica Donovan, headmaster of Sheridan School, a K-8 institution located in northwest D.C. that has a tuition of more than $36,000 a year, sent a letter to parents saying Immanuel Christian School's policies were an "obvious challenge" given the school's "fundamental belief in diversity and inclusion."​


Another shining example of _progressive thinking_.

Hey, Freddie, you teach at a Catholic school. Does your school espouse Christian values? Any public school teams play in your gym, baseball diamond, football field? Any precious public school snowflakes ever melt, leaving a puddle on the floor?


----------



## FeXL

So, despite the fact that he had a noose around his neck & had bleach poured over him, Jussie managed to not only fight off his MAGA-hatted attackers, but hang on to his cell phone with one hand & his Subway sandwich with the other. Delivering roundhouse kicks with his feet, one presumes...

From his cold, dead hands: Police say Jussie Smollett held onto his sandwich despite attack



> Rafer Weigel of Fox 32 in Chicago is one of the few reporters still checking in with Chicago police to see what progress they’ve made into their investigation into an alleged racist and homophobic attack on “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett, who claims he had a noose strung around his neck and bleach poured on him by assailants who yelled, “This is MAGA country!”
> 
> If might seem like a small detail, but police noted that Smollett still had a grip on his Subway sandwich despite the attack.
> 
> Hey, it’s not funny.


Comments hilarious.

That must have been _some_ f'ing sandwich...

Related:



> “There's enough sorrow in the world, isn't there, without trying to invent it.”—E.M. Forester


----------



## FeXL

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Rex is always prescient but he knocks it out of the park with this one.

Raj Grewal for finance minister! That man can clean up massive debt!



> Come and listen to my story about a man named Jed…
> 
> Sorry, got my fables a bit mixed there. Rather, let us review the splendid and sad saga of Raj Grewal, which has recently been refreshed by the news this week reporting on what was his explosively successful fundraiser of last April. That’s the one where $600,000 was raised from, I gather, 1,200 attendees willing to disgorge $500 to engorge on banquet-hall fare of straw salad and rubber chicken.
> 
> An earlier story broke last November that the MP had borrowed and lost “millions” of dollars over a three-year period at a casino just a dice-throw from Parliament Hill. Losing that much is not, as the idiom has it, “a piece of cake.” It takes application, great nerve, and impeccably poor card sense.


More:



> Mr. Grewal returned, and posted to Facebook (the Hansard of choice for politicians in turmoil) that he had been thinking things over, repented his “ill-advised” statements of just two months ago, and moreover that his strong fealty to the Brampton district now compelled him to annul his promise of resignation, stay on as MP, and run in the next election.
> 
> In a brilliant understatement he described the petit sabbatical wherein he sought and received counselling for his addiction, as a period “of immense personal growth.” There’s a whole Oprah special, _in vitro_, in that phrase. In sum, the storm was over, clouds parted, sun shining again over Brampton-East, and it was to be business as normal.


And the music played & the chimes chimed & the massive gates swung open...Ta-Daaaaahhh!!!


----------



## FeXL

Further lefty ruminations from the darling of the _progressive thinking_ left, the Fodder Queen.

AOC Shows Why a Libertarian-Progressive Alliance Will Fail



> Implementing a “Green New Deal” probably won’t happen unless Democrats take control of the White House and the U.S. Senate—but that won’t stop proponents from doing everything they can to shape the national conversation around the topic. And the legitimacy of the Green New Deal, its credibility, its urgency, the entire premise on which it stands or falls, is the theory of climate change.
> 
> Therefore it’s no surprise that the youthful congressional standard bearer for climate change action, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, is trying to prevent corporations from supporting anything remotely skeptical of that theory. Hence the recent letter the freshman House member from New York sent to the CEOs of Microsoft, Google, and Facebook, as if these companies weren’t already using their almost unimaginable influence to shape that conversation in a way Ocasio-Cortez would like.


More:



> It’s more than a little ironic that these companies, Google and Facebook in particular, should find themselves in Ocasio-Cortez’s crosshairs. These are companies that in all areas—their leadership, their political spending, their employees, and, crucially, how they use their near monopoly power to favor or suppress online content—are overwhelmingly partisan in favor of Democrats like her. The fact that these liberal tech giants aren’t partisan enough for Democratic Socialists is cause for alarm.


In sum:



> What may be worth emphasizing in the here and now, however, is the current disagreement between libertarians and progressives as exemplified by Ocasio-Cortez’s letter to the big tech CEOs. The progressives are trying to shut down any discussion on the critical issue of climate change, just as they’re trying to silence anyone who dissents from their revolutionary agenda on questions of race and gender. Ocasio-Cortez and her comrades are blatant in pursuing this effort, to the point where they are willing to chastise big tech for being a few steps behind and a great deal more refined in their common pursuit of the same goal.
> 
> The libertarians, to their credit, are not trying to shut anyone up. For that not insignificant reason, and even if for nothing else, they are to be commended. *Libertarians must know that while conservatives and nationalists may disagree vehemently with them on some of the most important questions of our time, nobody on the Right—unlike those on the progressive Left—would ever try to silence them.*


Bold mine.

Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

Typical Prog arrogance.

ELITIST ARROGANCE: Nenshi Slammed For “F350 Driving Cavemen” Remarks



> Calgary Mayor Naheed Nenshi has once again reinforced his reputation as an arrogant, out-of-touch elitist.
> 
> Speaking at an event, Nenshi said the following:
> 
> “…what I am interested in is helping everyone in Canada understand that we here in Alberta are not just a bunch of F350 driving cavemen that we believe strongly in the environment, we believe strongly in the economy and we believe in financial and environment prosperity for all Canadians.”
> 
> Of course, the implication Nenshi is making driving an F350 makes someone a ‘caveman’ and is somehow a negative thing.
> 
> As you can imagine, Nenshi’s remarks did not go over well:
> 
> Hey Nenshi!
> 
> Those "F350 driving cavemen" are driving tools of their trade in order to pay taxes to fund the salaries of asshole politicians such as yourself (among highest paid mayors in Canada).
> 
> Show some appreciation you prick. #yyccc #ableg #abpoli https://t.co/32TuUetIWJ
> 
> — Cory Morgan (@CoryBMorgan) January 31, 2019​


Nails it.

And the rest of us Neanderthals drive Suburbans, you ass...

The sooner this idiot quits municipal politics & moves on to Federal, the better. That Calgary has done as well as they have under his reign speaks more to their durability than his ability.


----------



## Macfury

What the hell is "environment prosperity"? Typical prog word salad.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> What the hell is "environment prosperity"? Typical prog word salad.


Typical Prog BS.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me a Prog that finds religion. Whether it's Globull Warming, TG's, socialism or Jesus...

NeverTrump Hero John Kasich Is a Douchebag Egotist Who Thinks Jesus Was Pulling the Lever for Him in 2016



> That Trump, huh? Guy's so egotistical, he's got a screw loose, I tells ya.
> 
> But meanwhile, John Kasich's doing his best impression of Martin Sheen from _The Dead Zone_ and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## FeXL

Here's s'more _progressive thinking_ at work.

Unbiased Journalist Ron Jeremy Junior of the Totally Unbiased National Laughingstock Wants to Start Suing Websites for Reporting on the Justin Fairfax Sexual Assault Allegations



> *Suddenly, it's libelous to report allegations!*
> 
> Calling libel law Twitter: If Justin Fairfax is indeed being smeared right now (his face is next to SEXUAL ASSAULT on many headlines and chyrons, for an allegation that media outlets couldn’t verify), what case does he actually have against accuser/publisher?
> — Dave Weigel (@daveweigel) February 4, 2019​
> *As many people are saying to Wiegel: Bret Kavanaugh says "Hi."*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Done & done.

Learn To Code



> "Learn to code" was tweeted at me by a sketchy account. I reported it as abusive behavior as part of targeted harassment. Twitter suspended the account within 20 minutes.
> 
> Journalists if they tweet "learn to code" at you don't stay silent, take a moment to report it. https://t.co/RXgqqV2ptw
> 
> — Ben Popken (@bpopken) February 1, 2019​
> His email address is [email protected]. Subject line: Learn To Code


beejacon


----------



## FeXL

More on Jussie!

Jussie Smollett Story Enters Twilight Zone



> After the story broke, the usual suspects crawled out of the woodwork. Rep. Maxine Waters blamed President Trump, claiming that such attacks “are coming from the president of the United States.” From Hollywood, gay actress Ellen Page sobbed during an appearance on Late Night with Stephen Colbert. Only she blamed Vice President Mike Pence, who “wishes I couldn’t be married,” and then said, “connect the dots. This is what happens.”
> 
> Okay. Whatever.


Questions, questions, questions...

Frankly, I'm surprised our resident Bigot didn't crawl out from under that rock he calls home & climb aboard this bandwagon, too.

You don't s'pose he's learned to keep that hole under his nose shut, do you?

Naaaaaaahhh...


----------



## FeXL

Here's one on the Fodder Queen.

Traveling to the capital................ 



> A plane is on its way to Washington, DC, when Democrat, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, who is seated in Economy Class, gets up and moves to the First-Class section and sits down. The flight attendant watches her do this and asks to see her ticket. She then tells the new congresswoman that she paid for Economy Class and that she will have to sit in the back...


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

'Bout right...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Venezuelan Foreign Minister ‘Fact Checks’ SOTU: U.S. Economy Is Failing



> Venezuela’s foreign minister posted criticisms of President Donald Trump’s State of the Union Address during the speech on Twitter on Tuesday, accusing Trump of lying about the strong state of the U.S. economy.


Not really in a position to be passing judgement on anybody else. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Ummm... Language warning.

To The Book Community: Go **** Yourself. An Anti-Apology.



> Basically an internet lynch mob of Social Justice Warriors hounded an author into not publishing her book. They brow beat her. They shamed her into compliance. And now she has pulled her book, apologized even though she’s done nothing wrong, and begged forgiveness.
> 
> Seriously, read those excerpts from her blog, where she talked about her hopes, and dreams, and artistic vision… And then read about how they all got crushed in the name of Social Justice.
> 
> As an author, this makes me want to vomit. This nefarious **** is why I’ve been loud and incessant about this topic for the last decade.
> 
> So now here is my letter to the “Book Community”.


Another one that knocks it out of the park.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Not that anybody requires further proof.

Proof that Socialism Doesn’t Work



> The last “Panera Cares” restaurant, in which patrons only had to pay what they felt they could afford, has shuttered its doors:
> 
> At its peak, Panera Cares operated five locations, including ones in Dearborn, Michigan; Portland, Oregon; Boston, and Chicago. Each restaurant was designed to sustain itself, but the restaurants weren’t financially viable. The Portland-based Panera Cares was reportedly only recouping between 60 and 70 percent of its total costs. The losses were attributed students who “mobbed” the restaurant and ate without paying, as well as homeless patrons who visited the restaurant for every meal of the week. The location eventually limited the homeless to “a few meals a week.”​


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Could just as easily be posted in the Science thread.

Y2Kyoto: State Of Anorexia Envirosa



> 22 Comments
> 
> War on meat;
> 
> A recent report published by EAT and authoritative medical journal The Lancet warns that we must significantly transform the way we eat and grow our food. Failure to do so will cause an increasing proportion of the global population, which is expected to hit 10 billion people by 2050, to suffer from malnutrition and preventable disease. Today’s children will inherit a planet that has been severely degraded.
> The report, which has brought together 37 experts from 16 countries, has for the first time set scientific targets that call for nothing short of a revolution in our farm-to-fork practices to address these seemingly colossal challenges.
> 
> The report calls for a “flexitarian” approach to eating which caters for meat eaters, as well as vegetarians and vegans.​
> But wait! There’s a punchline.
> 
> That is truly stunning Nina. *The Lancet allows a paper being published without external peer review. Not just are a view references incorrect, but major mistakes have been identified in the environmental portion invalidating claims of effects of various diets on the planet.* https://t.co/JQBqR1FJuL
> 
> — Frank Mitloehner (@GHGGuru) February 4, 2019​
> They likely assumed no one would notice.
> 
> *The @EATforum biodiversity data shows that their EAT reference diet as well as the vegetarian and vegan diets cause much more (!) biodiversity loss than the business as usual diet*, which of course is very negative. No major discussion – wondering why.
> 
> — Frank Mitloehner (@GHGGuru) February 4, 2019​


Bold mine.

Just try to take that steak off my plate. I double-dog dare ya... beejacon:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk head coverings some.

Trying to turn Mass. red, are we? The Daily Beast is getting DESTROYED for ‘white nationalists’ piece on the Patriots



> So now the Patriots' helmet is the new MAGA hat? SJW journos have gone completely batshizzle crazy.
> 
> Before they #LearnToCode, these beasties need to learn to breathe out of a paper bag. https://t.co/J268SxUtuz
> 
> — Michelle Malkin (@michellemalkin) February 3, 2019​


Yeppers.

And, on the other hand, _genuine_ oppression:

‘Removing your hijab can get you killed – even in the West’



> Today is World Hijab Day, a campaign supported by 145 countries around the globe, including Britain, the United States and Canada. Booths are set up in universities and government buildings to hand out hijabs for non-Muslims to wear for the day. Human-rights campaigner Yasmine Mohammed – who grew up in a fundamentalist Islamic family in Canada – started her own campaign in response, No Hijab Day, to celebrate the brave women who have defied scripture, censure and the state to remove the hijab. _spiked_ caught up with her to discuss the hijab and the soft bigotry of multiculturalism.


More:



> I was blown away to see that when the date of this year’s World Hijab Day was announced, its hashtag was immediately overrun by women from Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Turkey, you name it, opposing the campaign. World Hijab Day is promoting itself this year with the hashtag #FreeInHijab, so it has been very easy to counter that with #FreeFromHijab! Lots of women have been posting pictures of themselves – with their faces covered, of course, because they don’t want to be found out by their families – talking about how they have been forced to wear the hijab and how they would like to be free from it. There are also women who have already removed it, posting their last pictures of them in a hijab next to one of them today, talking about the price they had to pay for removing it.


I know, I know. This is all merely a small misunderstanding by a group of poor, impressionable young men who have misinterpreted the teachings of radicals...

XX)


----------



## FeXL

_Not_ surprised.

23-Year-Old 'Maxim' Model Comes Out As Pro-Trump. Now She Says She's Being Harassed. 



> A 23-year-old model who's appeared in the likes of Maxim magazine finally came forward this month to express her support for President Donald Trump. Elizabeth Pipko, who worked full-time on the president's 2016 campaign, said she was tired of hiding her support, even if it meant she was risking future modeling jobs.


----------



## FeXL

BuzzFeed, A Company Failing Because Its Brand of Toxic Rage-Bait Was Never Really Popular In the First Place and Is Now Officially Passe, Is Now Demanding that Twitter TAKE ACTION! Against a Photoshop of The White Cloth Cult Made to Look Like KKKers



> Does this mean you've rejected our pleas that you finally LEARN TO CODE, BuzzFeed?
> 
> Are you soft little stupid snowflakes #Triggered?
> 
> 
> Can you just not even with all this anymore?
> 
> 
> Now when you all get fired from these bull**** rubber-room Twitter jobs, you're going to have to get real jobs, and working a real job is going to be... well, nevermind. I don't want to spoil the surprise.*


:lmao::clap:


----------



## FeXL

I'm going to post the punchline first (from the comments):



> well…..if that isn’t a vote of confidence…I don’t know what is
> 
> The head of Amazon…doesn’t know the internet is not safe


Now, the story:

Like The Man Who Killed His Parents



> Then begged for mercy on the grounds that he was an orphan.


From the link inside:



> The National Enquirer has engaged in behavior so lowly and unscrupulous that it created a seemingly impossible storyline: the world’s richest billionaire and a notorious labor abuser, Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos, as a sympathetic victim.
> 
> On Thursday, Bezos published emails in which the Enquirer’s parent company explicitly threatened to publish intimate photographs of Bezos and his mistress, which were apparently exchanged between the two through their iPhones, unless Bezos agreed to a series of demands involving silence about the company’s conduct.


Comments hilarious, from whence comes:



> Ironically, his pecker was being blackmailed by a Mr. Pecker


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy... :clap:


----------



## Macfury

Jeff "Surveillance State" Bezos!


----------



## FeXL

The higher the Ivory Tower you build yourself, the farther you fall.


----------



## FeXL

Between SNC Lavalin and the below, the Grope & Flail is actually acting like a real news network for a change & is definitely not going to cash in on the nearly $600 million presstitute fund from Trudles.

When will Canada take action for girls who endure FGM?



> Not long ago, I sat with Hadija (not her real name), a young Canadian woman, tears streaming down her face, as she told me about her summer holiday back to her birthplace in Somalia, where she came face to face with a razor blade in a mud hut and was forced to endure female genital mutilation at the age of 14.
> 
> Wednesday is International Zero Tolerance Day for female genital mutilation (FGM) with activities worldwide, but in Canada it will again be greeted with a deafening silence. This, despite the fact that the Canadian government knows Hadija’s case is not unique; FGM is an issue here too. Government documents released to journalists under the Freedom of Information Act show that thousands of Canadian girls may be at risk of this torture.
> 
> There’s evidence girls are taken abroad for “vacation cutting,” and that “cutters” with their razor blades are entering Canada to do their dirty work here; and yet our government, much of civil society and the media remain silent.


More:



> *FGM is the single worst systematic human-rights abuse committed against girls and women in the world today. *It predates both Islam and Christianity and is defined as the alteration of the female genitalia for non-medical purposes. It’s an extreme form of sexual control of girls, and is a fact of life in 28 countries in Africa, and elsewhere too; in Asia – Indonesia, Malaysia, parts of India; pockets of the Middle East, including Egypt; pockets of South America; Iranian and Iraqi Kurdistan; and now, with immigration from practising countries, in the West.


Further:



> *The most serious type of FGM, practised almost universally in Somalia where many Canadian immigrants hail from, involves removing the external part of the clitoris, the labia minora and majora, and then sewing everything shut, leaving only a tiny opening. It’s not difficult to grasp the serious health implications that result – post-traumatic stress, difficulty and excruciating pain passing urine and menstrual blood, complications in childbirth – even death.*


Yeah, all bold mine.

Yet The Bigot assures us this is simply impressionable young men influenced by an extreme interpretation of their holy book.

This $h!t sickens me... XX)


----------



## FeXL

Tell The Social Justice Warrior Mobs To Go Pound Sand



> *I’m not going to pretend to be “better than that” because I am loving this Virginia clusterfest of liberal hypocrisy and I hope it never, ever ends.* Wreck-It (“It” being the VA Democrat Party) Ralph Northam may well resign by the time this column posts, and his allegedly Weinsteiny lieutenant governor Justin Fairfax may be just-inaugurated and just-tossed out not long after. *This is so great. It couldn’t happen to a couple of nicer hypocrites.* Guess that Ed Gillespie Deathracist 2000 ad is looking pretty awkward right now, huh guys?


Yeppers.



> It’s called “Alinsky Rule No. 4,” pals. *“Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.”* Cue the sad trombone. Somewhere, Brett Kavanaugh is laughing into his Budweiser.
> 
> I know I am, except it’s Dos Equis.


All bold mine.

Why d'ya s'pose the Progs have all but dropped off the face of ehMac recently? 'Cause they don't like being forced to play by their own rules...


----------



## FeXL

I know! I know! The answer is obvious! We just need more injection sites!!!

Despite Heroin Injection Sites Galore, Overdose Deaths Spike In Canadian Province



> Despite an increase of supervised injection sites, almost 1,500 people in the Canadian province of British Columbia (B.C.) died of illegal drug overdoses in 2018.
> 
> That’s a new provincial record for a jurisdiction that has seen drug overdoses continue to rise over the last decade, Global News reported Friday.


----------



## FeXL

So, how did Finland's 2 year basic income experiment pan out?

Finland basic income trial left people 'happier but jobless'



> From January 2017 until December 2018, 2,000 unemployed Finns got a monthly flat payment of €560 (£490; $634).
> 
> The aim was to see if a guaranteed safety net would help people find jobs, and support them if they had to take insecure gig economy work.
> 
> *While employment levels did not improve, participants said they felt happier and less stressed.*


M'bold.

Hell, who cares about a job when you're happy?! The gov't will just give you more free money!!!


----------



## FeXL

Go for it. No, I'm serious. I think we should let the UN control the internet for the entire BC lower mainland for two years, just as an experiment. Then we'll see how much they like it.

BAD IDEA: Federal Liberal Candidate In Burnaby South Calls For United Nations Control Over The Internet



> Richard Lee – _the Federal Liberal candidate in the Burnaby South by-election_ – has called for the United Nations to have control over the internet through a global regulatory body.


Italics from the link.


----------



## FeXL

'Cause there are simply no other issues of greater importance on the planet today...

Trudeau Liberals pledge multimillion dollar fund to push homosexuality worldwide



> Justin Trudeau’s Liberal government will spend $30 million over the next five years to push the homosexual and gender identity agenda in developing countries.
> 
> But that’s just the beginning.
> 
> After that, Canadians will fork over $10 million every year in perpetuity – or as long as the Liberals are in power – to advance the homosexual agenda as part of their country’s international aid.


----------



## FeXL

Ilhan Omar: Keith Ellison Should Investigate Powerlifting USA's Decision to Not Permit Men to Compete in Women's Powerlifting Events



> Tim Pool talked about transactivist outrage that men were not being permitted to compete in strength events with women, repeatedly noting a graph which shows that a man with average strength is strongest than the strongest woman. *
> 
> That means that an untrained man can often beat a woman engaging in strength training.
> 
> That means that if you allow men -- "transwomen" -- to compete in powerlifting, you are essentially just eliminating the women's category completely. You will have two categories, Men Who Call Themselves Men and Men Who Call Themselves Women.
> 
> *Actual women will be permitted to applaud and maybe serve gatorade.*


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:

Related:

USA Powerlifting Bans Transgender Women From Competing Against Females



> USA Powerlifting has issued a ruling prohibiting male to female transgender athletes from competing against women to ensure fairness in the competition of “strength sports such as powerlifting".
> 
> The organization stated that athletes who transitioned from men to women have an unfair advantage over their female counterparts due to natural anatomic privileges, including more developed muscle structure which cannot be eliminated by hormone therapy and medical reduction of testosterone.


Pleasantly surprised.

Democrat Rep. Ilhan Omar Calls For Investigation Of Transgender Powerlifting Rules



> Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar (MN), like her fellow freshman congresswoman Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (NY), has hit the ground running with all kinds of radical causes — and, as reported by The Daily Caller, she's got a new one that's about as social justice-friendly as you get: Allowing biological males to compete against females in powerlifting because, she insists, the notion that "trans women have a 'direct competitive advantage' over women" is a "myth."


----------



## FeXL

Related:

Virginia: When Identity Groups Collide



> For decades, lacking a coherent and acceptable broad-based platform, the Democrats have cobbled together their victories by playing the identity politics game. Reaching out to different groups, playing on their sense of victimization and oppression, dissolving the very bonds of civic cohesion, and pretending to a savior role for each group. Of course, if people thought about it, no one is less oppressed than a modern-day American, and the special interests and pleadings of these disparate groups often collide and conflict, but that seemingly passes beyond their ken or notice. This week, in contrast to the unifying State of the Union address by the President which was coherent, consistent, and uplifting, the three top officials in Virginia -- all Democrats -- are engaged in a bloody battle which looks to disunite the Democratic women from the black voters of the state. It’s not helping the media either, especially not the Washington Post, owned by Jeff Bezos himself, embroiled in a marital scandal and fight with David Pecker, the owner of the National Enquirer. (Who can beat the NY Post’s front page on Friday “Bezos Exposes Pecker”?)
> 
> The imbroglio in Virginia has inspired lots of humorous digs on the right, not the least of which is the rewriting of the motto “Virginia is for Lovers” into “Virginia is for Losers” as indeed *the party is now a laughingstock with no good way out of the dilemma.*


Bold mine.

On the contrary, I can think of several solutions... beejacon

More:



> “Virginia Democrats haven’t had this hard of a time since the third day at Gettysburg” says my online friend “Captain Hate’ and with good reason.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem. The fewer brain dead idiot Progs that breed, the fewer brain dead idiots will get raised to be future Progs.

Downsides Of The Resistance



> “Trump’s campaign and presidency has created a type of PTSD — what I call Post-Trump Sex Disorder. People just don’t want to have sex.”​
> Apparently, Salon readers are having difficulties with erections.


Awww... :---(


----------



## FeXL

If you have more than four wives...

...do you have to buy the "professional edition"...



> In another shocking example of Silicon Valley Sharia, *Google and Apple have allowed for an app that lets Saudi Arabian men track their wives*, to be featured and downloaded in the app store.
> 
> iTunes and Google Play stores are now hosting an app called Absher, which was *initiated by the Saudi Arabian government to prevent women from leaving the country.*


Nope. No way. There is no, zero, chance that Sharia Law is creeping into the West. Uh, ung...


----------



## FeXL

British woman arrested for calling a transgender woman a man



> A British woman was arrested in front of her children and held in police custody for 7 hours after calling a transgender woman a man online.
> 
> Kate Scottow was detained following an argument on Twitter with a transgendered woman. She was charged with "harassment and malicious communications."
> 
> "Malicious..." what?


Expect to see my name on a police blotter sometime soon...


----------



## FeXL

Then They Came For The Memes

From the comments:



> I’m reminded of a certain meme which features 2 pictures. One was a photograph of the Normandy beach taken from a landing craft during the D-Day campaign and the other of a pair of soyboys.
> 
> The caption for the first one was something like: “In 1944, 18 year old men were jumping from airplanes, storming beaches, and heading into certain danger. In 2015, 18 year old men need safes spaces because words can hurt.”
> 
> I suppose that one will be banned as well because it makes fun of snowflaky soyboys.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Democratic congresswoman to teenage pro-Trump pundit: 'You're right to be afraid of us'



> "Hi [CJ Pearson], I'm not 'the woman sitting next to her,'" Velazquez said. "[Ocasio-Cortez] and I — and millions like us — *are the future of this country.* And you're right to be afraid of us. But you should learn my name."


Bold mine.

If yer the future, there won't be much of a country left...


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

WAR: ANDREW CUOMO RIPS ALEXANDRIA DONKEY-CHOMPERS FOR QUEERING AMAZON DEAL



> Well, he doesn't rip her by name. He actually rips the New York State Senate -- but no one knows who they are.
> 
> We all know who the most high-profile _national_ figure opposing the Amazon move was/is:


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Jussie Smollett: If It Wasn’t For Fake Hate There’d Be No Hate At All



> ABC Sources: Police investigating whether Jussie Smollett staged attack with help of others, allegedly being written off ‘Empire’
> 
> Update:
> 
> A CBS Chicago reporter broke the news Thursday evening that the home of the two “persons of interests” in the widely circulated community alert was raided by Chicago police. In that raid, they seized a list of items including multiple containers of bleach, a “red hat,” an Empire script, a Mossberg rifle, and two computers. The home is occupied by the two men, and at least one is an extra on Jussie Smollett’s show, Empire. The pair left for their home country of Nigeria immediately after the “attack.”
> 
> You are so busted @JussieSmollett do not pass go, do not collect one more ounce of sympathy. Go directly to jail. You follow the men arrested, they love you. @EmpireWriters @EmpireFOX @Chicago_Police @FBIChicago #JussieSmollett pic.twitter.com/SSpbpdFbAY
> 
> — Rosie memos (@almostjingo) February 15, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Further on Coonman & Poonman.

Social Disease



> Via Instapundit;
> 
> According to donor records, Facebook contributed $25,000 to Northam’s 2018 Inaugural committee and $5,000 to Herring in 2013.
> 
> The company also has been quiet about the $10,000 given to Lt. Gov. Justin Fairfax’s 2018 Inaugural committee. Fairfax has been accused of sexual assault by two women.​
> They did this while policing _your_ speech.


----------



## FeXL

Justice4Jussie Update



> That neighborhood watch blog has more tips and rumors from police.


More:



> * Police on Wednesday executed a search warrant at a North Side home, seizing electronics, *bleach, a red hat*, clothing, and more. The search warrant receipt states that police retrieved proof that both men live in the raided apartment....
> 
> * The brother who appeared on Empire has no adult arrests in Chicago since 2014, but the Chicago Tribune reports that he was charged with attempted murder in Cook County in 2011 but later pleaded guilty to aggravated battery....
> 
> * The brothers flew to Nigeria several hours after Smollett reported being attacked, according to reporting by CBS2Chicago. They were arrested as they returned via O’Hare last night. Their attorney told the station that they have no idea why they are considered to be of interest in the matter.​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting read.

When Is Hating Hate More Hateful Than Hate?



> This week’s scoundrel of the century is Virginia governor Ralph Northam, who faces growing calls to resign ever since the website “Big League Politics” broke the story, where, as they put it, “Northam and a friend were photographed together—one in blackface, one in Klan robes.”
> 
> In 1984. As college students. And for this, the “Virginia capitol is thrown into chaos.” God help Virginia if a real crisis ever descends on that city.
> 
> This isn’t to defend Ralph Northam. He is, after all, a member of the Democratic wing of the establishment uniparty. Even worse than their Republican counterparts, these Democrats rely on race-baiting, gender pandering, and other divisive, prurient distractions to obfuscate the fact that they actively collaborate with globalist billionaires to destroy America’s traditions, its economy, its culture, its heritage, and its people.


However, in the penultimate paragraph, I believe the author misses the point entirely. He notes:



> What the Left is doing—and the Right is now emulating—destroying public figures based on something they did decades ago, is part of something bigger. They are attempting to rewrite history at the same time that they intimidate millions of conscientious Americans to feel guilt and shame. America’s brilliant evolution to become the most prosperous, inclusive, creative, tolerant society on earth is overshadowed by epic stories of shame. Pull down the statues. Disrespect the flag. Disparage people “of privilege.” And by all means, destroy the lives of anyone who violated the standards set today, even if their transgressions were committed over 30 years ago.


He also notes:



> Those on the right should take this opportunity to proclaim their intolerance of Gov. Northam’s politics on issues that matter, at the same time as they resist the temptation to join the mob in attacking him for something he probably shouldn’t have done, several decades ago.


This is where he goes off the rails. If I believed for one second in a benevolent, thoughtful, non-hypocritical, non-ideological Prog, you bet. As this animal does not exist in the wild (and, as I have noted before) let them be judged by the standards they have set for everyone else.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...
> 
> WAR: ANDREW CUOMO RIPS ALEXANDRIA DONKEY-CHOMPERS FOR QUEERING AMAZON DEAL


I like this one from both sides. The government sweetheart deal for Amazon stunk to high heaven and needed to be quashed AND it's great to see these two progs clashing.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> This is where he goes off the rails. If I believed for one second in a benevolent, thoughtful, non-hypocritical, non-ideological Prog, you bet. As this animal does not exist in the wild (and, as I have noted before) let them be judged by the standards they have set for everyone else.


It's like that old story abut the scorpion stinging the turtle to death while he rides on its back across deep waters. They'll both drown now, but as the scorpion says, "I'm just being a scorpion." The progs have no "off" switch and are asking the other side of the aisle--which does possess self-control--to use their super powers in defense of the prog agenda.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Jussie, the VICTIM!!!

Jussie Smollett: If It Wasn’t For Paid Hate There’d Be No Hate At All



> CBS Chicago;
> 
> Two brothers who were questioned and released by Chicago police investigating the Jussie Smollett attack did play a role in the crime.
> 
> Sources say at least one of the brothers bought the rope used in the incident at Smollett’s request. The sources also say the “Empire” actor paid for the rope, which was purchased at the Crafty Beaver Hardware Store the weekend of Jan. 25.
> 
> The brothers were paid $3,500 before leaving for Nigeria and were promised an additional $500 upon their return.
> 
> They left for Nigeria later in the day on Jan. 29 after the attack.
> 
> The sources say plain red hats worn by the brothers were bought at an Uptown beauty supply store and that the attack was supposed to happen before Jan. 29.​
> There is no joy in Leftieville tonight.


As I noted earlier, I'm surprised The Bigot wasn't all over this. It certainly carries his stink...

Related:

From Gay Tupac to Nigerian Princess...


----------



## FeXL

Salon: It's All Trump's Fault That We Are Sexless Weirdos Fascinated By Cuckery!!!



> Most of us are doing fine. It's you Cluster B hysterics and basket cases who are tweaking.
> 
> Get the **** off twitter for a few hours a day, you neurotic spazzes.
> 
> The only anxiety most of us experience is hysteria-by-proxy, caused by _your_ constant emotional incontinence and daily lunacies.


So, ehMac Progs, how's _your_ love lives? The thought of Orange Man got you...down?

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

More:



> Now some questions for the Sexpert, which is totally a real thing.
> 
> *How has the Age of Trump impacted the American people's collective mental health and also their intimate lives?*
> 
> It has had a big impact. For some people Trump's campaign and presidency has created a type of PTSD -- what I call "Post-Trump Sex Disorder." Trump has created feelings of fear, loathing, and nausea. People just don't want to have sex....​
> You mean your basket-case frigid liberal feminist friends don't.
> 
> *Some of us haven't been this horny in years.*


Second bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!!

Multiple Sources: When "Jussie" Smollet Didn't Get a Big Enough Media Reaction From His Fake "MAGA" Hate Mail, He Escalated Into Staging the Fake Attack



> Demented attention whore.
> 
> "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett, upset after a racist letter sent to the sho'’s studio didn’t get a "bigger reaction," is suspected of paying two men to attack him a week later, according to multiple sources with direct knowledge of the investigation.
> 
> "When the letter didn't get enough attention, he concocted the staged attack," a source told CBS 2 Investigator Brad Edwards. Other sources corroborated that information.​
> If this report is correct, and cops found the magazine out of which the words of the "threatening letter" had been cut, that's pretty much game over.


Related:

Once again, the lunatic left goes...

..."A Bridge Too Far"...



> Empire actor Jussie Smollett is refusing to be questioned by the Chicago Police Department and has hired the services of a crisis management firm amid reports he staged an attack on himself last month.​


And, _and_...



> A database of fake hate crimes


In addition:

Here’s A List Of Hoax ‘Hate Crimes’ In The Trump Era



> Liberal actor Jussie Smollett is accused of staging a racist and anti-gay attack on himself, which Smollett blamed on supporters of President Donald Trump.
> 
> Smollett’s alleged fake “hate crime” appears to be the latest instance of liberals manufacturing hate crimes for attention in the Trump era.


Just a little light reading...

Was Kamala Harris part of the Jussie Smollett hoax?



> After garnering a host of press attention for a supposed anti-black, anti-gay attack from supposed random supporters of President Trump, involving a noose, Hollywood actor Jussie Smollett looks pretty washed up now that a couple of Nigerians have been implicated by the Chicago cops in the perpetration of a hoax, supposedly to garner sympathy.
> 
> But another Hollywood guy, a film producer named Tariq Nasheed, who also goes by hip-hop rapper-like names of "K-Flex" and "King Flex," thinks this isn't the end of the story. He smells a political rat.
> 
> His series of tweets raises suspicions that the political response to the matter, led by Democratic presidential candidates Kamala Harris (and Cory Booker), is suspicious, real suspicious, and there might have been a staged setup in order to get a law passed and rack up voter points.


The full horror of Jussie Smollett’s botched plot starting to scare progs



> It almost worked, but for Smollett choosing the wrong CCTV camera for his stunt. Now, it is a crisis for Kamala Harris, Cory Booker, Robin Roberts, and many other pols (like Nancy Pelosi, who deleted her tweet on the attack) and media figures who jumped ont he incident, accepting Sollett's tale as gospel and victimizing me and every other Trump supporter.


----------



## FeXL

I dunno. Sounds like they nailed the description to me...

NYT: Republican 2020 message is “if you’re a Democrat, you’re either a socialist, a baby killer or an anti-Semite”



> What do you do when Democrats begin embracing the extreme ideas of their more radically left wing comrades? If you’re the New York Times, you whine about Republicans calling them out on it, that’s what:
> 
> In the 116th Congress, if you’re a Democrat, you’re either a socialist, a baby killer or an anti-Semite.
> 
> That, at least, is what Republicans want voters to think, as they seek to demonize Democrats well in advance of the 2020 elections by painting them as left-wing crazies who will destroy the American economy, murder newborn babies and turn a blind eye to bigotry against Jews.​


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Foder Queen.

Ocasio-Cortez to tour the country by foot in under 12 years...right?



> She's taking her Green New Deal show on the road — to 15 cities in 50 states. *With no polluting planes or cars or even farting cows or horses allowed, she's going to do this in under 12 years. Or else. Because the world will end. Or something.*


Yeah, bold mine.

Let's see just how serious about this "Green New Deal" she actually is...


----------



## FeXL

When the Progs run out of man-made stuff to tax...

NJ Voters Furious As Governor Murphy Prepares To Sign 'Rain Tax' Into Law



> Just when frustrated residents of New Jersey, one of the most heavily taxed states in the US, thought Democratic Gov. Phil Murphy had already brought the state into the ninth circle of taxation hell with new taxes to save the state's ailing pension system, middle class voters in one of the least affordable states in the country have now been given one more thing to complain about: *A tax on the rain.*


Links' bold...


----------



## FeXL

If it weren't for double standards...

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Won’t Say Whether Pelosi Should Be Required to Release Her Tax Returns



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) would not say whether she thinks House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) should be legally required to release her tax returns, even though Pelosi and House Democrats want to legally force President Donald Trump and Vice President Mike Pence to release theirs.
> 
> On Tuesday, CNSNews.com asked Ocasio-Cortez: “In H.R. 1, it would legally require the president and vice president to release their tax returns. Do you think the Speaker of the House should also be required to release his or her tax returns?”
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez responded: “You know – you know, I – well, first of all, president and vice president is an elected position by the American people. I generally tend towards more transparency. There is a difference, although, because the speaker’s elections happen after a general election. So that – that time is much shorter, but – but, yeah.”


WTF?

That stumbling, bumbling word salad sound like Trudles at all? It did to me...


----------



## FeXL

CNN's Brian "Tater" Stelter Claims Media Didn't Push Jussie Smollet Hoax



> He claims the hoax was only pushed by celebrity outfits, politicians, activists, and "Twitter."
> 
> As John Nolte documents, that's yet another Huge Lie from the Truth-Tellers. The media routinely asserted that Smollet had been attacked -- _despite the Chicago police leaking like sieves to anyone within a a ten mile radius that they had *deep* suspicions this was all bull****._
> 
> I think that last fact has to be stressed: This was the _perfect_ set-up for the media to finally get one _right_.
> 
> The story reeked of fabrication, and the police themselves were putting out the word to practically anyone who asked that they had very great doubts this was a real attack.
> 
> And yet the media _still_ asserted that an attack happened, and _still_ virtue-signaled up and down twitter -- and their own "news" shows, which now seem like afterthought additions to their twitter timelines-- how "disgusting" "America in 2019" is.


Links' emphasis.


----------



## FeXL

S'more _progressive thinking_ on display.

CNN Thumb Chris Cillizza: The Left Has Pushed Two Racial-Arson Hoaxes. The Right, Meanwhile, Has Criticized the Left For Pushing Two Racial-Arson Hoaxes. As You Can See, Both Sides Are Equally to Blame.



> Ah. Perfect.
> 
> Both the left and the right got Covington wrong, and then got Smollet wrong. They just got it wrong in different ways -- the left got it wrong by getting it wrong, and the right got it wrong by noticing the left had gotten it wrong.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## wonderings

I know people do not like CNN but thought this article was humorous. 

Tennis start Martina Navratilova was on some LGBT board and was ousted because she dared to say that trans women (I think that is correct, men who become women) was a form of cheating playing with women. I found this exceptionally funny from the article, this is the LGBT groups response:

"Martina Navratilova's recent comments on trans athletes are transphobic, based on a false understanding of science and data, and perpetuate dangerous myths that lead to the ongoing targeting of trans people," Athlete Ally said in a statement.

"Trans women are women, period. They did not decide their gender identity any more than someone decides to be gay, or to have blue eyes," the group added. "They are women, and want to compete in the sport they love, just as any other athlete would."

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/20/tenn...a-dropped-lgbt-group-scli-spt-intl/index.html

Did I miss some big momental scientific breakthrough that has shown that if you are biologically a man and you choose to be a woman your biology changes???


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> Did I miss some big momental scientific breakthrough that has shown that if you are biologically a man and you choose to be a woman your biology changes???


Nope. Just more _progressive thinking_.

Virtue signalling doesn't have to make sense, in any way, shape or form. And, _and_, logic & facts are definitely out...


----------



## FeXL

Lin Wood Files $250 Million Lawsuit Against the Washington Post for Defaming Innocent Child Nick Sandman



> *Fifty million here and fifty million there and suddenly Jeff Bezos has to economize on his Penis Filter photoshop suite.*
> 
> Nick Sandmann sues WaPo for $250M+. https://t.co/RH2WUsSzS3
> — Phil Kerpen (@kerpen) February 19, 2019​
> This is just the suit against the Washington Post. He has fifty three other defendants he's looking to sue.


Bold mine.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Related:

New Rules



> Writ large;
> 
> Attorneys representing the Kentucky high school student involved in a confrontation that went viral on social media last month announced Tuesday that they were suing The Washington Post for $250 million in compensatory and punitive damages.
> 
> The lawsuit, which was filed in federal court in Kentucky, accused The Post of practicing “a modern-day form of McCarthyism” by targeting Nicholas Sandmann and “using its vast financial resources to enter the bully pulpit by publishing a series of false and defamatory print and online articles … to smear a young boy who was in its view an acceptable casualty in their war against the president.”


----------



## FeXL

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

Justice4Jussie: TMZ Reports Smollet's Role on "Empire" Has Been Slashed



> Thank goodness! This poor man needs to recover after being brutally attacked by red-hat wearing MAGA White Devils.
> 
> Production sources tell TMZ ... Jussie was supposed to have 9 scenes and a big musical number in the second to the last episode -- which is being shot now -- but, 5 of his scenes have been cut, and his musical number has been 86'd.​


Far as I'm concerned they should take away all his lines, put his sorry ass in a stormtrooper costume & tuck 'im off in an unlit corner somewhere. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> Did I miss some big momental scientific breakthrough that has shown that if you are biologically a man and you choose to be a woman your biology changes???


Further:

Trans-Rational Activists: If a "Woman" Has a Penis, That Penis Is, By Definition, a "Biologically Female Penis"



> The very weird sexual politics of the fringe left becomes fundamental Democrat dogma faster and faster; we moved from gay marriage being opposed by Democrat candidates in 2011 to the Democrat Party seeking to bankrupt bakers for refusing to participate in gay weddings in just five years.
> 
> I think the public, therefore, has a right to know whether or not Democrats believe that if a "woman" has a penis, then that penis is, by Democrat definition, a "biologically female penis."
> 
> Because unless the country gets a chance to comment on this, it will be against the law to deny the existence of a "biologically female penis" in, what, five years? Four?
> 
> Three?


Told ya there's no room for facts... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Aside from the fact that the establishment should lose their liquor license for serving underage, I could give a fat rodent's ass what Barry's offspring shove in their mouth.

Enemy Media Creates Yet Another "Conservatives Outraged" Hoax: Now We're Supposed to Be Outraged About Malia Obama Drinking Wine



> I hadn't even heard of this story until last night when I read that I was outraged by it, despite not even knowing about it.


----------



## FeXL

Rape Survivor Lara Logan Gets Cold Shoulder from Media



> Television journalist Lara Logan poked the mainstream media beehive last week in a no-holds-barred interview where she bluntly accused many reporters of becoming “political activists” and even “propagandists” for the Left and said journalism has descended into “absolute horses**t.” The response has been furious, personal, and devoid of the respect normally demanded for rape survivors.


Ah, but she's a _white_ rape survivor victimized by _Muslims_. They rank higher than her on the Prog victim scale...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

7-Year-Old Boy Raises $5K for Trump's Wall, Gets Branded 'Little Hitler'



> A 7-year-old Texas boy who decided to sell hot chocolate to fund President Donald Trump's wall got branded a "little Hitler" for his efforts. Even so, he has raised more than $5,000 so far.
> 
> The angry comment came after the enterprising young man, Benton Stevens, set up a stand with large signs reading "Hot Chocolate $2" and "Proceeds help Trump build the wall."


I jes' luvs me the comment by Lara Maldonado. I wonder if he/she/it was just as outraged when the illegal aliens used _their_ children as political props on the Mexican side of the border?


----------



## FeXL

Further on The Bigot's newest heroine, anti-semitic Bro-Fo Omar.

Ilhan Omar's Hateful Anti-Semitism and Anti-Americanism



> Watching the recent fallout from Rep. Ilhan Omar's latest anti-Semitic tweet, in which she claims that the American Israel Public Affairs Committee buys congressmen's support of Israel, several thoughts struck me. The first was that despite the existence of internationally and nationally recognized definitions of anti-Semitism, pundits and journalists either remain willfully ignorant when confronted with this millennia-old hatred or intentionally whitewash it for personal, ideological, and political reasons. Both explanations are dangerous.
> 
> Reading headlines and watching news accounts regarding Omar's tweets, I was disgusted at phrases such as "some call these anti-Semitic," "these may border on anti-Semitism," "considered to be anti-Semitic by some," "possibly anti-Semitic," and similar permutations that leave open the question of whether her tweet was actually anti-Semitic. MSNBC posted one of the most vile tweets on the topic:
> 
> Freshman Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar of Minnesota is accused of sending a string of "anti-Semitic" tweets regarding the Israeli lobby in the U.S. https://t.co/yZ5euVImya
> — MSNBC (@MSNBC) February 11, 2019​


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Aside from the fact that the establishment should lose their liquor license for serving underage, I could give a fat rodent's ass what Barry's offspring shove in their mouth.
> 
> Enemy Media Creates Yet Another "Conservatives Outraged" Hoax: Now We're Supposed to Be Outraged About Malia Obama Drinking Wine


I wish I never heard from any member of that sad-ass family again.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I wish I never heard from any member of that sad-ass family again.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

What's this?!



> An indictment, that is.
> 
> Via Cassandra Fairbanks at Gateway Pundit, and thanks to artisinal 'ette:
> 
> Top attorney Mark Geragos has joined #JussieSmollett legal team. He is assisting Todd Pugh and Victor Henderson. #CPD sources tell me an indictment of #Smollett could be coming in “a matter of hours. Not days”.
> — Rafer Weigel (@RaferWeigel) February 20, 2019​


More:



> If they do indict Jussie Smollett, the virtue signaling by pathetic liberal-validation-craving biological female Seth Mandel, crying his weak and evasive eyes out over punishing this poor man for his "cry for help," will be visible from three billion light years away. Scientists estimate that his Twitter Virtue Signaling will have a luminosity on the order of magnitude of the SN 1006 supernova.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Ace, you gotta get down off that fence & form an opinion...


----------



## FeXL

*Forgot the link!*

Further on Prog promulgated (is there any other kind?) Fake Hate Crimes.

15 Recent Hate Crime Hoaxes That Might Make You Suspect There’s A Trend



> Cut to 2019, and an era in which the American left daily imbibes a different kind of fantasy porn to titillate the insatiable thirst for outrage. Enter Jussie Smollett, an actor who knows his audience. He is not the first actor to turn to a type of porn to revive his career. So he scripts two characters to help him act out a scene of outrage porn for the liberal media in which he pretends to be victimized by two Donald Trump supporters.
> 
> The script checks all the right victim boxes for a good outrage fantasy. Watch this montage of outrage as the mainstream media hilariously buy into it. Over and over, they ironically ask, “Who could believe that something like this could happen in 2019?” Who could believe it? So addicted are they to the narcotic of outrage, that the mere fantasy of the attack is all they need to believe it true.


----------



## FeXL

DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!

We Have a WINNAH!

Jussie Smollett attack: Smollett charged with disorderly conduct for filing false police report, prosecutors say



> "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett has been charged with one count of felony disorderly conduct for filing a false police report, the Cook County State's Attorney's Office said Wednesday evening.
> 
> Smollett is due in court in Chicago at 1:30 p.m. Thursday. Chicago police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said CPD detectives will make contact with Smollett's legal team to "negotiate a reasonable surrender for his arrest."
> 
> Guglielmi said CPD detectives presented evidence before a Cook County grand jury Wednesday. The grand jury returned an indictment shortly before 7 p.m.


"And it's uuuup against the waaaall, you Pro-gres-sive liar..."

:clap::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!
> 
> We Have a WINNAH!
> 
> Jussie Smollett attack: Smollett charged with disorderly conduct for filing false police report, prosecutors say
> 
> 
> 
> "And it's uuuup against the waaaall, you Pro-gres-sive liar..."
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:


One reaps what one sows. Good. :clap:


----------



## FeXL

:---(

Don Lemon: The Really Sad Thing About Jussie Smollett Is That He Got Bad Advice and Lost "In the Court of Public Opinion," And Now Fox News Hosts and Trump Are Going to "Eat His Lunch"



> Jussie Smollett is now in custody. And I don't mean he's in the custody of the court of public opinion. I mean he was arrested and booked in a physical jail.
> 
> Next Up: Don Lemon argues that Jussie Smollett lied for the noblest of reasons.
> 
> In a tough statement, Chicago police chief Eddie Johnson tells the press that Jesse Smollett’s earlier racist letter was also bogus. He further says Smollett felt he was not being paid enough.
> — Brit Hume (@brithume) February 21, 2019​


Yes, Don. Definitely the saddest part of this whole Jussie TGF is that he got caught...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, yes. The indomitable, immutable, ideological Snopes...

Snopes Fact-Checks The Satirical Babylon Bee … Again



> The supposed regulator of fake news, Snopes, embarrassed itself on Wednesday when the company dedicated precious resources, employee time, electricity, and bandwidth to literally fact-check the deliberately and openly unapologetic satirical fake news Christian site, Babylon Bee.


More:



> Snope has also repeatedly fact-checked The Onion, another openly satirical fake news site.


I hate to point out the patently obvious here, but if Snopes can't even tell the difference between real news & satire, how effective are they going to be as "regulators"?

S'okay, it's a rhetorical question.


----------



## FeXL

Based On ‘Discrimination’ Law, Iowa Jury Awards Trans Woman $120,000, Access To Male Prison Facilities



> A jury in Iowa has concluded that the state discriminated against a former Iowa Department of Corrections nurse because the employer wouldn’t let her use the bathrooms with male employees. The jury also said the Iowa Department of Corrections denied Jesse Vreogh health care coverage for “medically necessary surgery”—i.e. a double mastectomy to look more like a man.
> 
> The jury awarded Vreogh $120,000 for the “emotional distress” of both instances based on Iowa’s sexual orientation and gender identity law, which was introduced in 2007 and signed by Democrat Gov. Chet Culver. Lawmakers of both major parties vote for such bills in statehouses and cities around the country. Indiana’s Republican governor, for example, is pushing anti-speech legislation on related topics and grounds.
> 
> The American Civil Liberties Union of Iowa said Wednesday that the ruling is a “historic win for transgender rights in Iowa.”


----------



## FeXL

Further on Lara Logan & Martina Navratilova.

‘Know your place, woman’ is back in fashion in progressivism



> In many respects, we are all living in an age akin to the hundreds of years after the time of Christ before Christians were allowed to publicly step out of the catacombs. And now, as then, the unrelenting paganism of the age is loath to allow light into the darkness – so loath that “know your place, woman” is coming back into fashion among progressives if they refuse to dance like Ocasio-Cortez.


Related:

Martina Navratilova on Allowing Men to Compete Against Women in Sports: ‘It’s Insane and It’s Cheating’



> “It’s insane and it’s cheating,” the famously gay tennis star said in a Sunday op-ed published by the Sunday Times.
> 
> *“Letting men compete as women simply if they change their name and take hormones is unfair — no matter how those athletes may throw their weight around,” Navratilova said of transgender players’ efforts to be recognized under their “chosen” gender.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

_Excellent_ read.

Feminists Screaming about 'Transgenderism,' Their Own Demon Child



> Now men — albeit those masquerading as women — are invading women's spaces, and the feminists cry foul. *For years, however, they did everything they could to portray men and women as interchangeable parts. What did they think would happen?
> 
> They didn't think. They were led by their passions, their emotions, like children, ignoring that ideas have consequences.* Just because you're wholly illogical — and even may dismiss logic as a white male phenomenon — that doesn't mean your arguments won't be taken beyond their utility for you and to their logical conclusion.


Bold mine.

Ideologs, all.


----------



## FeXL

Told ya.

The Pedophile Project: Your 7-Year-Old Is Next On The Sexual Revolution’s Hit Parade



> Activists for normalizing pedophilia are on the move. Public acceptance of adult sex with children is the next domino poised to fall in identity politics. It’s being sustained, among other things, by the rapid sexualization of children in the media and in K-12 education.
> 
> We cannot dismiss the campaign to legalize pedophilia as fringy stuff that will get nowhere. It’s real and it’s here and it’s gaining strength. It’s a very logical outgrowth of the nihilism inherent in the sexual revolution.


----------



## FeXL

Can't have that Prog narrative ('Murica Evil!!!) fractured now, can we?

Maduro Closes Venezuela's Borders to Prevent U.S. Aid From Flowing In



> Ahead of what could be a significant day in the Venezuelan crisis, the Maduro regime on Thursday closed the border with Brazil and said it was considering doing the same at the Colombia border, in a bid to prevent the opposition from bringing in humanitarian aid waiting in the neighboring countries.
> 
> Flanked by senior military officers, Nicolás Maduro said he was ordering the Brazil border closed “completely and absolutely” until further notice, and was also mulling “total closure of the border with Colombia.”
> 
> The Brazilian and Colombian governments are supporting the delivery of U.S. food and medicine to areas adjacent to their borders with Venezuela.


----------



## FeXL

What Taxing the Rich Did to Elizabeth Warren and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s States



> "While most major categories of revenue continue to perform generally as expected, Massachusetts, like a number of other states, experienced below-benchmark performance in the category of non-withheld income in both December and January, particularly in individual estimated payments," the head of the Department of Revenue announced.
> 
> “As serious as a heart attack," New York’s Governor Cuomo was much less restrained when discussing New York’s $2.3 billion plus revenue shortfall.
> 
> “This is the most serious revenue shock the state has faced in many years," State Comptroller Thomas DiNapoli warned.
> 
> “Tax the rich. Tax the rich. Tax the rich. We did that. God forbid the rich leave," Cuomo groused, noting that the 1% of wealthy tax filers also pay almost half the state's income taxes. *But, after tax reform, many of the rich were fleeing. Florida, with no income tax, was a commonplace destination.*
> 
> New York lost almost 50,000 people last year. Florida gained over 300,000 people.
> 
> “I want to personally welcome anyone escaping high tax states to join the hundreds of thousands of their former neighbors who have already moved to Florida,” Governor Rick Scott announced last year.


Bold mine.

Recall when I posted on these very boards about the rich being the most mobile? QED...

Related:

If Socialism Is So Good, Why Are People Moving Away?



> Arthur B. Laffer and Stephen Moore’s Wall Street Journal article, “So Long, California. Sayonara, New York” concludes:
> 
> “We estimate, based on the historical relationship between tax rates and migration patterns, that both *California and New York will lose on net about 800,000 residents over the next three years* - roughly twice the number that left from 2014-16.”​
> Both states *welcome immigrants looking for free stuff with open arms.* That does not bode well for the remaining taxpayers.


----------



## FeXL

Ya don't say... 

Former Facebook Exec says... 



> "I think we have created tools that are *ripping apart the social fabric*. The *short-term, dopamine-driven feedback loops* we’ve created are destroying how society works. No civil discourse, no cooperation; *misinformation, mistruth*."
> 
> *"You are being programmed."*


Last bold mine.

No, I'm not...


----------



## FeXL

YouTube Deplatforms Retired Navy SEAL Who Exposed Tribal Elder Nathan Phillips' Stolen Valor



> YouTube last week deplatformed a YouTube channel that specialized in exposing Stolen Valor cases. "Stolen Valor," of course, refers to cases where dishonorable pretenders are caught making fraudulent claims of military honors they didn't earn. Retired Navy Seal Don Shipley has made it his life's mission to expose these shameless charlatans. His channel had 232,806 subscribers at the time it was taken down and had been in operation since around 2008.
> 
> He told PJ Media that he thinks his channel was taken down because he had "outed Nathan Phillips," who had "masqueraded as a Vietnam vet."


----------



## Macfury

There's mass deplatforming going on all over the world during the past few weeks--YouTube, Facebook, Twitter.


----------



## FeXL

Occasionally, once every so often, one of these loud-mouthed schnooks gets him some comeuppance...

Now Is The Time At SDA When We Juxtapose!



> October, 2016 – Jorge Ramos Compares Trump To Venezuelan Dictator
> 
> February 2019 – Univision anchor Jorge Ramos detained in Venezuela


This is my schadenfreude smile —>


----------



## FeXL

Hell, if 16 year olds are responsible enough to vote for their municipal, provincial & federal leader, why not?

Doctors Insist Canadian 14-Year-Old Needs No Parent Consent For Trans Hormone Injections



> Clark* first found out that his 12-year-old daughter Maxine was being treated as a boy by her school when he saw her new name in her class’s grade seven yearbook. “Quinn” was the new name her counselor had helped her pick out, and Maxine’s school district in Delta, British Columbia, Canada, had decided that “Quinn” should be treated, for all intents and purposes, as a boy.
> 
> The district apparently felt justified in leaving Maxine’s father completely out of the loop. Maxine’s school district was operating by the BC Ministry of Education’s Sexual Orientation and Gender Identity (SOGI) Policy, according to which Clark had no right to know his daughter’s “preferred sex, gender, or name” at school.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Woman Claims Planned Parenthood Doc Said They’d ‘Break The Baby’s Neck’ If Born Alive



> In the wake of New York's late-term abortion laws and the Democratic Party's refusal to protect babies born alive in a botched abortion, pro-life advocacy groups have been working around the clock to inform the public that babies are indeed at risk of being murdered in full-view on an abortionist's operating table.
> 
> A recent video from Pro-Life Action Ministries features a woman admitting to having an abortion doctor promising to "break the baby's neck" if she were to have a botched abortion. According to LifeNews, the woman was 22 weeks pregnant at the time she visited a Planned Parenthood in 2017, saying she chose to keep her baby after it survived an injection of digoxin designed to stop the heart.
> 
> "If you guys were to take him out right now while he’s still, his heart rate is still, you know, going, what would you guys do?" the unnamed woman recalls asking the abortion doctor in the video. "She told me that we don’t tell women this, and a lot of women don’t even ask this question, but if we was to proceed with the abortion and the baby was to come out still alive and active, most likely we would break the baby’s neck."


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Parkland Student Scorches Cowardly Cop in Elevator: 'You Could Have Saved Those Kids'



> Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School senior Kyle Kashuv confronted former school resource officer Scot Peterson in an elevator Tuesday, telling him that it was "disgusting and despicable" that he remained outside while the school was being shot up.


More:



> *"Can you explain to me why you let seventeen people die at school?" Kashuv demanded. "That was your job. You were getting paid 80k a year for doing absolutely nothing. It's disgusting -- it's despicable. And I hope you live with it for the rest of your life," the teen declared.
> 
> "You had a chance to save those kids. You were the one with the job. You were supposed to do it and you didn't," he added.
> 
> "I don't know -- I don't know how you live with yourself every day, man," Kashuv continued. "You were the one who was supposed to go inside. And you didn't."*


Yeah, bold mine.

I occasionally read about young people like Kyle & I think to myself that maybe, just maybe, there is some hope after all.


----------



## FeXL

Brave Progs, all.

It's Open Season for Attacks on Trump Supporters and The Media Could Not Care (or Report) Less



> A little kid is assaulted by an 18-year-old legal adult for wearing a MAGA hat, which he was actually permitted to do.
> 
> ...
> 
> An 81-year-old man was assaulted, sustaining minor injuries, by a man who attacked him due to his MAGA hat.


A high school kid & a senior citizen, victimized. Their parents mut be proud...

Related:

Man Pulls a Gun on Sam's Club Customer Wearing MAGA Hat



> A Tennessee man was arrested Saturday after pulling a gun on a Sam's Club customer who was wearing a Make America Great Again (MAGA) hat, WBKO 13 News reported Sunday night.


----------



## FeXL

More conservatives are created!

I, Napoleon



> Sorry girls!
> 
> Yearwood, a 17-year-old junior at Cromwell High School, is one of two transgender high school sprinters in Connecticut, transitioning to female.
> 
> She recently finished second in the 55-meter dash at the state open indoor track championships. The winner, Terry Miller of Bloomfield High, is also transgender and set a girls state indoor record of 6.95 seconds. Yearwood finished in 7.01 seconds and the third-place competitor, who is not transgender, finished in 7.23 seconds.
> 
> Miller and Yearwood also topped the 100-meter state championships last year, and Miller won the 300 this season.​


----------



## FeXL

Awrite, so you wanna write your sequel to Jussie's "Victimization" plot. Fine.

However, in your selfish stupidity you *burned two dogs & three cats to death*. 

Jackson gay rights leader accused of burning down own home



> When the home of Nikki Joly burned down in 2017, killing five pets, the FBI investigated it as a hate crime.
> 
> After all, the transgender man and gay rights activist had received threats after having a banner year in this conservative town.
> 
> In the prior six months, he helped open the city’s first gay community center, organized the first gay festival and, after 18 years of failed attempts, helped lead a bruising battle for an ordinance that prohibits discrimination against gays.
> 
> For his efforts, a local paper named him the Citizen of the Year.
> 
> Authorities later determined the fire was intentionally set, but the person they arrested came as a shock to both supporters and opponents of the gay rights movement. It was the citizen of the year — Nikki Joly.


----------



## FeXL

Well, then...

It’s Art, You Heathens



> Her name is Angeliki Chiado Tsoli and she’s “challenging the existence of social, economic, cultural, and class-based inequalities.”
> 
> Couldn’t you tell?


Ummm...no?


----------



## FeXL

All Wet, II.


----------



## FeXL

The irony of this accusation versus the title of her book.

Former NYT Executive Editor Allegedly Plagiarized Several Portions Of New Book



> Multiple sources alleged on Wednesday that former New York Times executive editor Jill Abramson violated journalistic ethics by plagiarizing their work in parts of her new book, “Merchants of Truth.”
> 
> Vice News Tonight correspondent Michael Moynihan tweeted out a thread that included several “plagiarized passages.” It began by noting that Abramson had been forced to correct an error about fellow Vice correspondent Arielle Duhaime-Ross several weeks prior.


----------



## FeXL

Actions —> Consequences.

Twitter Down 8% as It Continues Losing Millions of Users



> On the upside, it posted its first profit ever.
> 
> On the downside, millions are abandoning the platform.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

This is my schadenfreude smile —> 

Woman Arrested for Assaulting MAGA Hat-Wearing American Turns Out to be In the Country Illegally;
Now Faces Deportation



> Oh, I think they'll get pressured into letting her go, for some reason. But I'd like to hear their excuse for not deporting a known illegal arrested for assault on an American.
> 
> A Brazilian woman who made headlines this week after she was charged with assaulting a man wearing a "Make America Great Again" hat inside a Massachusetts restaurant has been taken into ICE custody, officials said Tuesday.​


----------



## FeXL

"Want to See" Rating for NPC-Fave Captain Marvel Plunges to 28%, So Rotten Tomatoes... Deletes The Entire Want-To-See Score From Every Movie On Its Site as a Favor to NPCs and Disney



> The "Want to See" score is just what it sounds like -- a rating of whether people are or are not interested in seeing a movie.
> 
> Captain Marvel is pushing SJW identity politics, and "star," the flat-assed Resting Bitch Face block of wood Brie Larson can't stop talking about how much she disdains White Men.
> 
> So the "Want to See" score has dropped a lot in the last few weeks.
> 
> But don't worry -- Rotten Tomatoes' cowardly leaders are ready to be A *HERO* for Disney and nuke the rating from orbit.


----------



## Macfury

This one has major bomb written all over it.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Pie In The Sky of Bread Line Bernie, Venezuelahhhhh!

Venezuela’s Slow Bern



> The mess in Venezuela is getting worse, but while that country is literally starving to death under the yoke of an incompetent, corrupt and malignant socialist dictatorship the hopes of a Ukrainian-style peaceful revolution or bloodless coup that would end the Nicolas Maduro regime are dimming.
> 
> That was the most apparent conclusion following last week’s attempts by the U.S.-recognized interim president Juan Guaido to ship desperately-needed food and medicine into the country. The government fired on aid workers at Venezuela’s borders both with Colombia and Brazil, setting trucks laden with humanitarian aid ablaze and kicking off civil unrest everywhere.
> 
> Conditions are so bad in Venezuela that one citizen in 10 has fled, starvation is rampant, the economy has all but collapsed, violent demonstrations occur daily, and government repression has reached the levels of the old Warsaw Pact nations during the Cold War. When Guaido and his allies sought to alleviate some of the suffering by shipping aid in from Brazil and Colombia, with American help, and the regime resorted to violence in stopping that aid with Maduro calling it a “Trojan horse” to bring revolution with it, it didn’t just signal how low the dictator will go.


More:



> What’s worse is that Venezuela’s military and security apparatus was willing to fire on their own people to keep food and medicine from going to the sick and starving. With conditions that bad, you’d expect the regime to crack. And while there were a number of desertions by low-level military personnel amid the humanitarian aid attempts, on the whole Maduro was able to hold the line.
> 
> Why? Probably because as those who have criticized Maduro and Hugo Chavez, his predecessor who built Venezuela’s socialist tyranny with the moral support of the American Left, have noted for 20 years, this is not simply a Venezuelan socialist dictatorship. Maduro’s regime is more of an occupying force, shot through as it is with Cuban military and intelligence operatives forming a police state. High-level military officials can’t desert, because they have too much to lose — their property will be stolen, they and their families will be tortured, imprisoned, and killed, and so on. And the Cubans policing the regime have nowhere to go; Havana doesn’t have jobs for them when they’re sent home by whatever would succeed the Maduro government.


Related:

In Venezuela, Some Low-Level Soldiers Are Deserting Following Being Ordered to Block Emergency Food Deliveries to Civilians



> From Steven Greene at PJMedia, a good sign, but the troops themselves say it's unlikely the trickle of desertions will weaken Maduro enough to force him from office.


Perhaps not, but revolution always starts somewhere...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Fodder Queen.

'POMPOUS LITTLE TWIT': Greenpeace Co-Founder Unloads On Ocasio-Cortez



> Patrick Moore, the co-founder of Greenpeace, slammed socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) on Saturday for being a hypocrite over living a lifestyle that does not align with her extremist views on climate change.
> 
> 
> Moore, who has a Ph.D. in ecology, called out Ocasio-Cortez after she mocked a New York Post article that highlighted her numerous flights and car travel — which are things she attacked in her Green New Deal.
> 
> "I also fly & use A/C Living in the world as it is isn’t an argument against working towards a better future," Ocasio-Cortez tweeted. "The Green New Deal is about putting a LOT of people to work in developing new technologies, building new infrastructure, and getting us to 100% renewable energy."
> 
> Moore fired back: "The "world as it is" has the option of taking the subway rather than a taxi. option of Amtrak rather than plane, option of opening windows rather than A/C. *You're just a garden-variety hypocrite like the others. And you have ZERO expertise at any of the things you pretend to know.*"


Bold mine.

Too polite by half.


----------



## FeXL

She seems nice.

Bernie Sanders Hires Twice-Arrested Illegal Alien as Press Secretary



> Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.) has reportedly hired a twice-arrested illegal alien as his deputy national secretary.
> 
> Belen Sisa enters the job with one year left of DACA-protection from deportation, The Washington Examiner reported Thursday:
> 
> The hiring of Belen Sisa, an Arizona leftist activist, was announced Wednesday evening. Sisa, who says she was brought to this country illegally from Argentina by her parents at age six, is currently protected from deportation under President Barack Obama's Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, or DACA, program.​
> According the Examiner article, Sisa claims to have organized a prison strike:
> 
> She has been arrested at least twice for protests throughout her activist career. As a college senior in 2017, she was jailed for her role in a sit-in outside of Sen. Chuck Schumer's, D-N.Y., office. While in jail, Sisa told reporters that she organized a "prison strike."​
> Just weeks before that, she was arrested for a protest outside the Senate Hart Office Building.


I would LMFAO if ICE arrested & deported her...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Fodder Queen s'more.

Who Is Paying for Sandy O?



> So, a new star is born!
> 
> Not just a pop star, but a D.C. power pop star.
> 
> Alexandria!
> 
> But if we have any political brains, we know perfectly well that miraculous new stars coming out of bartending in the Bronx represent Big Money somewhere. You don't buy a hot new barrista from the Bronx without a lot of careful stage management, big investments, and payoffs to Nancy Pelosi to back off and let this freshling rise far beyond her actual achievements — and the media, let's face it, are anti-American.


Related (I _gotta_ get me one of these...):


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

“Pigs on Two Legs Turn on Each Other”



> That pig is missing a Muslim.
> 
> Oddly enough.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Kate, you slay me. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

From the enclosed article:



> Liberals at warp speed became progressives who have now become radicals who are becoming before our eyes socialists—as ending capitalism, the internal combustion engine, and so-called white privilege become, for now, the new revolutionary agendas. The old party elite might be able to pay lip service to the first two tenets, in talking loudly of more redistribution and passing cap-and-trade, but the third canon of race unfortunately is not apparently, like gender, a social construct, but innate, unchanging and genetic—and historically an igniter of tribal strife every time it is elevated to being essential rather than incidental to identity.


More:



> *Progressives are like a worn rope being pulling apart at both ends. At one end, there is an effort to radicalize prior radicalization, and on the other end victimhood is heading toward parody.*


Bold mine.

Heading? <snort> Long since arrived...


----------



## FeXL

AZ High School Students Say Told to Leave Campus, Face Suspension For Wearing MAGA Attire on ‘USA Day’



> A group of students at Perry High School in Arizona claim they were disrespected by school staff and even told to leave campus over their pro-Trump gear. The school was in the midst of a spirit week aimed at celebrating the USA.
> 
> *Remember all the times this happened to kids wearing pro-Obama gear to school? Neither does anyone else.*


Yeah, my bold.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> This one has major bomb written all over it.


Introducing a Campaign To Make Captain Marvel Safe For Women



> Brie Larson has a _lot_ of problems with men, especially white men.


More:



> Men, you see, are a problem, and if they are _permitted_ to sully theaters showing Captain Marvel, female spectators -- the only ones who count, according to Brie -- will have their safe space violated by unwanted penis-based behaviors.
> 
> Which is why I am stepping up to be a True Male Feminist ally to lead a new movement to stop men's ****ty behaviors and sexual-assault-like invasions of sacred female spaces.
> 
> *I am calling for all men to avoid seeing Captain Marvel, at least for the first four weeks of its theatrical distribution, to permit the legions of the "Carol Corps" fans to see the film in a positive, Sacred Feminine, female-only space.*
> 
> I am calling for all men to observe, recognize, follow and celebrate the initiative #HeFree4Brie -- a full four weeks of _only_ women, or female-identifying (no transphobia here!) persons attending Captain Marvel.


Bold mine.

I can personally gauren-gawdamn-tee Ms Larson that I won't sully a single female's viewing experience of this $h!tstorm with my presence. 

Ever... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Well, well, well...

It appears that A Occasional Cortex _definitely_ has the instincts of a Prog politician.

Ocasio-Cortez And Her Chief Of Staff ‘Could Be Facing Jail Time’ If Their Control Over PAC Was Intentionally Hidden, Former FEC Commissioner Says



> Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and her chief of staff Saikat Chakrabarti obtained majority control of Justice Democrats PAC in December 2017, according to archived copies of the group’s website, and the two appear to retain their control of the group, according to corporate filings obtained by The Daily Caller News Foundation. If the Federal Election Commission (FEC) finds that the New York Democrat’s campaign operated in affiliation with the PAC, which had raised more than $1.8 million before her June 2018 primary, it would open them up to “massive reporting violations, probably at least some illegal contribution violations exceeding the lawful limits,” former FEC commissioner Brad Smith said.
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez never disclosed to the FEC that she and Chakrabarti, who served as her campaign chair, controlled the PAC while it was simultaneously supporting her primary campaign, and former FEC commissioners say the arrangement could lead to multiple campaign finance violations. The group backed 12 Democrats during the 2018 midterms, but Ocasio-Cortez was the only one of those to win her general election.
> 
> “If the facts as alleged are true, and a candidate had control over a PAC that was working to get that candidate elected, then that candidate is potentially in very big trouble and may have engaged in multiple violations of federal campaign finance law, including receiving excessive contributions,” former Republican FEC commissioner Hans von Spakovsky told The Daily Caller News Foundation.


Federal Election Commission Complaint: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Aide Hid $1M



> A Federal Election Commission (FEC) complaint the National Legal and Policy Center (NLPC) filed Monday accused Cortez chief of staff Saikat Chakrabarti of using two PACs (Political Action Committees) he founded to funnel around $1 million to two of his private companies, according to the Washington Examiner. The companies may have been used to hide what funds were spent on.
> 
> The NPLC complaint takes aim at the possibility contributions from the PAC to candidates exceeded the $5,000 FEC limit. It requests an FEC investigation into the two PACs for creating “an elaborate scheme to avoid proper disclosure of campaign expenditures.”
> 
> “These are not minor or technical violations. We are talking about real money here. In all my years of studying FEC reports, I’ve never seen a more ambitious operation to circumvent reporting requirements,” said Tom Anderson, director of NLPC’s Government Integrity Project. “Representative Ocasio-Cortez has been quite vocal in condemning so-called dark money, but her own campaign went to great lengths to avoid the sunlight of disclosure.”


Whoopsie: AOC Chief of Staff Caught Using Sketchy PAC Activity for Dark Money Scheme…



> Shocked, S.H.O.C.K.E.D,.. well, not really….. actually ‘predictable‘; I digress.
> 
> Mr. Saikat Chakrabarti, the chief-of-staff for Ms. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, has been caught using sketchy financial PAC constructs to construct dark money schemes.
> 
> Oh dear.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Fodder Queen.

Denounce Venezuela's Maduro Regime? Ocasio-Cortez: 'I Think That This Is Absolutely a Complex Issue'



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.), a member of Democratic Socialists of America, sidestepped an opportunity Monday to condemn Nicolás Maduro’s socialist regime in Venezuela.
> 
> She called the issue “complex” but then segued into an attack on U.S. “interventionism” – and special representative for Venezuela Elliott Abrams.


The Anti-Semitism of AOC, Omar, and Tlaib



> That fractious coven of freshman Democrats so beloved of the media — Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Ilhan Omar, and Rashida Tlaib — have been patiently indulged by the leadership of their party. The obvious reason for putting up with the antics of these three involves the hope that they will help get out the millennial vote in 2020. But this trio of weird sisters is now stirring up such a bilious brew of dissension in their caucus and bad PR that prominent Democrats are starting to complain, particularly about the anti-Semitism of Omar and Tlaib.


Ocasio-Cortez’s Mom Left New York Because of High Taxes



> Blanca Ocasio-Cortez, the mother of Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.), said in a new interview that she moved from New York to Florida to pay less in taxes.
> 
> Blanca told the Daily Mail about the family's financial difficulties after her husband, Sergio, passed away, and how she faced foreclosure twice.
> 
> "It was scary," Blanca said. "I had to take medicine I was so scared. I had to stop paying for the mortgage for almost a year. I was expecting someone knocking on the door to kick me out at any time. There were even real estate people coming around to take photos of the house for when it was going to be auctioned. The worst is that I only had $50,000 left to pay on the loan."
> 
> Blanca eventually made a deal with the bank to avoid eviction.
> 
> "I was cleaning houses in the morning and working as a secretary at a hospital in the afternoon. I was working from 6am until 11pm. And I prayed and prayed, and things worked out. After the children graduated from college, I figured it was time for me to move to Florida," Blanca continued.
> 
> "I was paying $10,000 a year in real estate taxes up north. I'm paying $600 a year in Florida. It's stress-free down here," Blanca added.


The iron...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Fodder Queen s'more!

BACKLASH: Ocasio-Cortez Gets Roasted For Promoting False Attacks On CPAC



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) promoted completely false attacks on CPAC on Tuesday in an attempt to divert attention off of the continued anti-Semitism scandal that has engulfed fellow far-left Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN).
> 
> 
> "Amid the string of anti-Semitic statements, House Democrats are now planning on formally rebuking Omar (though they may not end up actually naming her in the rebuke), which has triggered Omar's fellow freshman and radical Democrat Ocasio-Cortez to come to her defense," The Daily Wire reported. "The plan to call out Omar, Ocasio-Cortez suggested in tweets Tuesday, is "hurtful" because such reprimands supposedly aren't consistently brought for other offenses against minorities."
> 
> *Later, Ocasio-Cortez launched a misinformation campaign that was filled with outright falsehoods, which she refused to correct.*


Bold mine.

Huh. A lying Prog. Who knew?


----------



## FeXL

And s'more!

FEC Complaint Alleges That Discount Knockoff Evita and Her Moneybags Handler Violated Election Law



> Special rules for very special socialists.
> 
> New York Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Saikat Chakrabarti, the progressive firebrand's multimillionaire chief of staff, apparently violated campaign finance law by funneling nearly $1 million in contributions from political action committees Chakrabarti established to private companies that he also controlled, according to an explosive complaint filed Monday with the Federal Election Commission (FEC) and obtained by Fox News.​


----------



## FeXL

Further on mental illness.

Court Rules Father Cannot Halt Daughter's Transgender Hormones—or Even Call Her a Girl



> Last Wednesday, the Supreme Court of British Columbia (B.C.) ruled that a 14-year-old girl may undergo transgender hormone "treatments" to support her transgender identity as a boy — without her father's consent. The court went so far as to threaten to penalize the father's speech. *If he calls his daughter a girl, that would constitute "family violence," which would be punishable by law.*


Bold mine.

The law is an ass...

More:



> "The government has taken over my parental rights," the father told The Federalist's Jeremiah Keenan. "They’re using [Maxine] like she’s a guinea pig in an experiment … *Is BC Children’s Hospital going to be there in 5 years when she rejects [her male identity]? No they’re not. They don’t care. They want numbers.*"


Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Dumb And/or Dishonest Liberals Insult Your Intelligence



> Who is the guy who really believes that Donald Trump thinks Kim Jong Un is a cool dude? Who is the guy who imagines that Donald Trump really believes that the roly-poly mass murderer had nothing to do with the murder of Otto Warmbier? But if you listen to the elite and their panting puppy media, you would get the distinct impression that Donald Trump actually considers this clown a pal.


More:



> Either the elite is stupid, or it thinks we’re stupid.
> 
> *Call it the “New Obtuseness,” this willful refusal to attribute to a statement, position, or policy the most obvious and manifest intent and, instead, to deliberately fold, spindle, and mutilate it into something unreasonable, unlikely, and unrecognizable that nevertheless conforms to the liberal elite narrative.*


Bold mine.

Sound familiar?


----------



## FeXL

D'oh!

Pressured by Feminists, Google Conducts Pay Analysis to Discover If Women Are Being Paid Less Than Men for Equivalent Work;
_Study Concludes Women are Paid More for Equal Work_



> Well that didn't work out the way the feminist dogma and holy texts prophesized it would.
> 
> A New York Times article, viewable on Outline.com.
> 
> There's a kicker:


Feminists screeching & Prog heads exploding everywhere.


----------



## FeXL

<snort>

Your Standards Are Holding You Back



> Via Rafi, a peek into the world of Brooklyn hipsterdom, where the “unsung heroes of the new new left” – who are “culturally potent” and “extremely online” - gather at a loft party in search of love, and to announce how radical and fabulous they are:
> 
> The roster tonight is heavy on extremely online political-media types. The podcaster and performer Katie Halper tells me she’s a fourth-generation socialist from the Upper West Side who used to attend a summer camp once affiliated with a communist organisation called the International Workers Order… Nearby, Sarah Leonard, who, at 30, is a veteran of the lefty-journalism orbit, tells me she’s launching a Marxist-feminist glossy called Lux, named for Rosa Luxemburg.​
> We learn,
> 
> At least in Brooklyn, and the spiritual Brooklyns of America, calling yourself a socialist sounds sexier than anything else out there.​
> Yes, _sexy socialism_.
> 
> The guests of honour tonight are the creators of Red Yenta, a new DIY dating platform: Marissa Brostoff, 33, a grad student at CUNY, and Mindy Isser, 28, an organiser in Philly. *“I was complaining about how socialist men don’t date socialist women and it really bothers me,” Isser says.*​


Bold mine.

It's called social Darwinism, sweetie. Nobody wants anything to do with you... 

h/t SDA, from whence comes this prescient observation:



> At last, a dating platform exclusively for unloved lefties.


Comments on both sites comedy gold.


----------



## FeXL

Even more on the Fodder Queen!

Greenpeace founder rips Ocasio-Cortez’s ‘blathering insanity’ and green hypocrisy. She goes on defensive.



> Moore: AOC Is Too Dumb to Know How Dumb She Is
> 
> Environmental activist Patrick Moore — the co-founder of Greenpeace — torched Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s comical hypocrisy on Twitter:
> 
> ...
> 
> * POTUS is right to encourage her to keep blathering insanity. There can’t be 5% who support giving up planes, hamburgers, gasoline, and reliable electricity.”*
> 
> ...
> 
> — Patrick Moore (@EcoSenseNow) March 3, 2019​


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Fake Hate Crimes' Real Victims



> Lavrentiy Beria, head of Stalin's notorious secret police the NKVD once quipped, "_Show me the man and I'll show you the crime._" In today's America, the reverse seems to be the case. Whenever there is a crime - real or imagined - inflicted upon a victim belonging to an approved and recognized victimhood class, there will be a public outcry to not just condemn the accused perpetrator, but to condemn caucasians, males, Christians, heterosexuals, gun owners and any combination thereof, which is to say to condemn America as founded.
> 
> But of course, once the crimes are either exposed as hoaxes, or more to the point, when the perpetrators are from the same minority group as the victim, then down the memory hole it goes, removed from the scene with the moral equivalent of Stalin's airbrush. The victims become nothing more than disposable political props, having been chewed up and spit out like a wad of flavorless gum. And then there are the hundreds upon hundreds of forgotten victims of inner city crime, whose collective fate destroys the narratives of gun control, hate crimes and the abject failure of 50+ years of Democrat social engineering.


----------



## FeXL

Question: Where's the hue & cry from the left?

School Program Teaching Kids About Homosexuality Shut Down Because Muslim Parents Protest



> There’s an intersectionality fight going on in Great Britain between humanists who had a program teaching tolerance to their schoolchildren about homosexuality and Muslims who forced the school to suspend the classes.


Answer: You won't hear one. Muslims rank higher on the victim scale than gays...


----------



## FeXL

On this, we can agree.

Ocasio-Cortez: People Maybe Shouldn’t Reproduce Due To Climate Change



> Democratic socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) suggested on Sunday night that people should consider not having children due to climate change because there is a "scientific consensus" that life will be hard for kids.


I believe that anybody who blindly subscribes to Globull Warming (that'd be all of 'em...) absolutely _should not_ reproduce.

Now, I wonder where she stands on late term abortions...


----------



## Macfury

Minimum wage hikes make workers richer!

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...mazon-cuts-minimum-wage-workers-hours-changes



> All Whole Foods employees paid less than $15 an hour saw their wages increase to at least that, while all other team members received a $1-an-hour wage increase and team leaders received a $2-an-hour increase.
> 
> But since the wage increase, Whole Food employees have told the Guardian that they have experienced widespread cuts that have reduced schedule shifts across many stores, often negating wage gains for employees.
> 
> “My hours went from 30 to 20 a week,” said one Whole Foods employee in Illinois.
> 
> Workers interviewed for this story were reluctant to speak on the record for fear of retaliation.
> 
> *The Illinois-based worker explained that once the $15 minimum wage was enacted, part-time employee hours at their store were cut from an average of 30 to 21 hours a week, and full-time employees saw average hours reduced from 37.5 hours to 34.5 hours. The worker provided schedules from 1 November to the end of January 2019, showing hours for workers in their department significantly decreased as the department’s percentage of the entire store labor budget stayed relatively the same.
> 
> “We just have to work faster to meet the same goals in less time,” the worker said*.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

Linda Sasour Calls Nancy Pelosi a "Typical White Feminist"



> So it's just officially acceptable to use "white" as an insult?
> 
> Are there any other skin colors or races it's permissible to do this with or nah?
> 
> Women's March Co-Chair Linda Sarsour on Monday night attacked Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi as a "typical white feminist upholding the patriarchy doing the dirty work of powerful white men," in response to a House resolution condemning anti-Semitism.​


You go, girls!


----------



## FeXL

David Corn Tries to Score a Date With Alexandria Donkey-Chompers Through White Knighting and Toilet Flirting



> First, David Corn breathlessly tweeted out the major news that he had, allegedly, seen some anti-Alexandria Donkey-Chompers graffiti in a toilet in Phoenix Skyharbor airport.
> 
> News of this HATE CRIME electrified twitter. The airport contacted David Corn for MORE INFORMATION so they could RESPOND IMMEDIATELY to this DIRE THREAT against AMERICAN DEMOCRACY ITSELF.


More:



> *But apparently the MAGA HAT WEARING GRAFFITI was written in a shade of ink called "Jussie Smollett Periwinkle."*
> 
> Thanks for the follow-up. Our Facilities team checked the restrooms in the area last night, and although they didn't find anything, those restrooms are checked and cleaned several times a day.
> — PHX Sky Harbor (@PHXSkyHarbor) March 6, 2019​


M'bold.

Is that bull$h!t brown? :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Democrats Circle Around Ilhan Omar to Protect Her -- Both Literally and Physically



> Kamala Harris declares that we must no longer call out antisemitism, because calling out antisemitism puts antisemites like her good pal the illiterate Ilhan Omar in danger.
> 
> No word yet on whether Ilhan Omar branding Jews agents of a foreign government puts them in danger:
> 
> NEW: @KamalaHarris on Rep. Ilhan Omar and the proposed House resolution condemning anti-Semitism pic.twitter.com/oMufqbDjMZ
> — Ryan Brooks (@ByRyanBrooks) March 6, 2019​
> 
> Total bull****. If this puts Omar “at risk,” what happens when the media and the left calls Trump and his supporters Nazis, racists, white nationalists, etc?
> 
> *Here’s the truth: she can’t alienate the Jew-haters in her community*. https://t.co/Z0i4eAtWBv
> — David Reaboi (@davereaboi) March 6, 2019​
> Bernie Sanders says we mustn't criticize Ilhan Omar because it would "stifle" a "debate" we need to have.
> 
> What debate? Over whether Jews have a dual loyalty to Israel and must be distrusted?


Bold mine.

Nails it.

So, Dr.G... How d'ya feel about Democratic-based anti-semitism?


----------



## FeXL

Zachary Greenberg Charged With Three Felonies, Including Assault, Battery Causing Serious Bodily Harm and Making Criminal Threats (for Threatening to Shoot His Victim)



> He pled "not guilty," which in Berkeley means "I'm guilty as hell but you lefties gotta have the back of a Fellow Traveler."
> 
> The man he sucker-punched, Hayden Williams, writes in USA Today.
> 
> Conservative students across the country have suffered verbal and physical assault, social ostracism and even academic persecution for voicing their opinions on political topics. This is because young liberals believe that they are on the morally righteous side in a culture war and, in order to win, they must silence any form of dissent. Leftists and the progressives aspire to nothing less than to make it de facto impossible to be conservative in public....
> 
> Increasingly, leftists believe they are justified to respond to ideas disagreeable to them with open hostility and even force. Students are commonly told now that words are literally violent and can be responded to with physical force. I don't mean verbal threats of violence or efforts to intimidate, I mean words that express ideas that the listener finds offensive or disagrees with.
> 
> The message that provoked my attacker was our sign that read "Hate Crime Hoaxes Hurt Real Victims," a reference to the recent case of Jussie Smollett, who was charged by Chicago police with filing a false police report about an apparently fictitious attack. My attacker said we were promoting violence, which, in his view, gives him permission to use any means necessary to shut us down. The irony is that the sign was intended to warn of the danger of disregarding facts and jumping to judgment in an effort to confirm a narrative our feelings tell us is true.​


If the left wants civil war, I say, "Bring it..."


----------



## FeXL

Inspector General Report: A "Senior DOJ" Official Pressured a Female Subordinate Into a Sexual Relationship, and "Sexually Assaulted" Another, But Then the DOJ, Get This, Declined to Prosecute Him For It



> Incorruptible straight-arrows all the way down (and all the way up, obviously).
> 
> This idea of a Deep State that uses the law as a weapon against mere civilians while granting themselves freedom to violate the law -- even to the point of sexual assault -- as they please is just a big crazy conspiracy theory.
> 
> A senior Justice Department official working in the Office of Justice Programs pressured one subordinate "into a sexual relationship with him in exchange for a promotion," "sexually harassed two other subordinates," "sexually assaulted" yet another subordinate, and then "lacked candor" with the Office of the Inspector General when the IG investigated these matters, according to an investigative summary published by the IG.​
> That means he also committed perjury.
> 
> Strange that the DOJ is prosecuting so many Mere Civilians for perjury and obstruction of justice while... well, you'll see.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Coonman.

Governor Ralph Northam: Virginians Are Going to Have To Work Very Hard to Make Amends For That Thing I Did That I'm Claiming I Didn't Do At All



> He's staying on as governor because Virginia, he says, needs a "healer," and what better healer that a guy who can supernaturally transfer his own corruption into the bodies and minds of others?


Who, indeed?


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Bob Menendez: Illegal Aliens Who Are Merely Arrested for Driving Under the Influence Should Not Be Considered "Criminals," And Trump Is Destroying America By Treating Them as Criminals



> Repeat offender DUI drivers. Without insurance. Who are also here illegally.
> 
> What's the worst that could happen? I mean, apart from all those dead Americans whose lives don't matter.
> 
> Americans are no longer a Democrat constituency.


----------



## FeXL

<snort>

Church or Captain Marvel: Choose Your Sermon



> It's very simple - people don't want politics mixed in with their fun.
> 
> We all work 40-60 hours a week. We commute 10. And after another 15 hours of chores and basic requirements of life, what few precious hours of freedom we have we cherish and value above all else. And it is those few hours of freedom that ultimately determine the happiness and enjoyment we get out of life. And the hell if we're going to ruin it with politics.
> 
> But tell that to the Gen X'ers who now command the majority of CSR, marketing, and advertising departments in Corporate America and Hollywood. Talentless, fresh-out-of-ideas, unoriginal, and common, these low-IQ marketing heads only know the one trick they were taught in business school and that is "politics-trumps profits," "corporate virtue signaling," and "jam your socialist politics into the fun of everybody else." They have no value except the politics they were spoon-fed in college, and think the rest of society is equally valueless, also desperately clinging a parasitic socialist ideology as their only core value in life. *And so any sort of fun MUST have some sort of socialist sermon, lecture, moral, or proselytizing forced in it, thus putting a turd in America's punch bowl of fun.*


Bold mine.

'Bout right.

More:



> Thus, I have a suggestion for those of you who are sick of politics ruining your movies - go to church.
> 
> This is not a plea for Christianity (I loathe organized religion), but to point out that going to church or synagogue or even mosque would be preferable and much more beneficial than going to see Captain Marvel. *At least with a religious sermon there is usually some kind of wisdom that is practical and useful to your life. You know with a religious sermon you are going to be sermoned. And even if you don't agree with said religion, it does pay to sit, think, and reflect on ancient scriptures and texts that compile and condense thousands of years of human wisdom.* Brie Larson is just going to parrot and repeat the same, tired, beaten, old, common, tiring, tiresome, obsolete feminist mantra of "we can do it too/**** men/we're oppressed/strong independent woman/you go girl" that they have been for 50 years. Oh, yeah, and she'll beat the bad guy in the end.


Bold also mine.

:clap::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Brian Stelter Defends DNC's Decision to Exclude Fox News From Debates



> Let me see if I understand the plot here: Republicans will continue permitting leftwing activists dishonestly labeled "journalists" to moderate its debates in the future, right?
> 
> The Democratic National Committee will not permit Fox News to televise any of its 2019-2020 candidate debates because of the network's ties to the Trump administration, citing a New Yorker article.​
> That's an article by Fake News specialist Jane Mayer, who previously brought us some of the most spectacularly embarrassing and self-discrediting New Accusers against Brett Kavanaugh.
> 
> So she's obviously solid.


----------



## FeXL

Yep. Definitely all the correct Prog instincts.

AOC Spox Simultaneously Collected Salary From Campaign and Justice Democrats



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's spokesperson collected nearly $20,000 in overlapping salary payments from the New York Democrat's campaign committee and the Justice Democrats political action committee over a two-month span last year, filings to the Federal Election Commission show.
> 
> Corbin Trent, Ocasio-Cortez's communications director in her Washington, D.C. office, was a leader of the Justice Democrats, the far-left group behind the freshman Democrat's sharp political rise and surprise upset victory over seasoned Democratic representative Joseph Crowley.
> 
> As Trent was acting as a spokesperson for Ocasio-Cortez's campaign last year, he was receiving a salary from the Justice Democrats PAC. Between September 9, 2017 and October 15, 2018, $73,000 in salary disbursements were paid to Trent from the group's PAC.
> 
> Trent began collecting payments from Ocasio-Cortez's campaign in August 2018 while he was still being compensated from the Justice Democrats PAC.


----------



## FeXL

Oh please, oh please, oh please...

Democratic Congresswomen Want To Lower Federal Voting Age To 16



> Democratic Massachusetts Rep. Ayanna Pressley on Tuesday evening introduced legislation to lower the federal voting age from 18 to 16.
> 
> Pressley cited teen activists pushing for gun control as a reason for giving 16-year-olds the right to vote, which the congresswoman compared to having a driver’s license.
> 
> “*Young people are at the forefront of some of our most existential crises*,” Pressley added. “The time has come. Our young people deserve to have the opportunity to exercise their right to vote.”


Bold mine.

Yes! Yes! Please, Gawd, Yes!!!

Last week, Tide Pods & snorting condoms. This week, a senator!!!


----------



## FeXL

I can't believe the battery backups didn't kick in... :yikes:

Venezuela blackout: Government accuses opposition of 'sabotage' as country plunged into darkness by major electricity outage



> Venezuela has been hit by a major blackout, which Nicolas Maduro's swiftly blamed on opposition “sabotage” of a hydroelectric dam.
> 
> The power outage hit 22 of 23 states and struck the capital of Caracas, which until now had been spared the worse of the national grid’s collapse.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> I can't believe the battery backups didn't kick in... :yikes:
> 
> Venezuela blackout: Government accuses opposition of 'sabotage' as country plunged into darkness by major electricity outage



Brought to you by the CIA and Mossad via Stuxnet. AKA Fukijima was not enough. 

A clear warning to Trudeau; when Washington comes to steal our water, best capitulate or they'll take down our power grid.


----------



## FeXL

Apologies in advance, MF.

Damn. While I was busy cleaning out the cat box the other night a bigger turd showed up in Cowtown.

“This was the moment when the rise of the oceans began to slow …”



> And a past President pocketed another $400K.
> 
> Obama visits Calgary Alberta and 'lectures' the captive oil and gas crowd on climate change and then flies to Vancouver on his private plane.https://t.co/GstghK1UIA
> 
> — Larry J Clark (@ReaLarryClark) March 6, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Good. The quicker this airs out, the better.

Olympics To Permit "Trans" Athletes Who Haven't Bothered With Trans Surgery to Compete Against Actual Women



> I love this story, because 1, I hate the Olympics and 2, I want conservatives to do well in 2020.
> 
> A woman I know, older and a Hillary Clinton SuperFan, does not believe that trans "women" are allowed to compete with real women in sports. She does not believe this because the channels she watches for news -- CNN, MSNBC, the networks, never Fox -- do not report this to her, because they don't want her to know.
> 
> She thinks the claim of men competing against women is a "Fake Fox News story."
> 
> She also thought the mere existence of MS-13 was a completely fictional "Fake FoxNews story" until there was an MS-13 murder nearby her that was covered by local news. (After that, MS-13 became something that technically existed but which is greatly exaggerated by FoxNews.)
> 
> Anyway, thanks to the IOC's decision, millions of partisan Democrats who are not Super Social Justice Warrior weridoes will find out that yes, indeed, men are now competing with women in "women's" sports.
> 
> Right before the 2020 elections, America will get to watch men in Party City wigs with their dorks hanging out of their singlets beating the **** out of women in judo.
> 
> And people will be forced to decide if that's the sort of world they were imagining for their daughters.


----------



## FeXL

Yesss!!! :clap::clap::clap:

Justice4Jussie! Grand Jury Returns 16 Felony Counts Against "Jussie" Smollett



> This just proves how necessary reparations are, as if we needed more proof.
> 
> Smollet was charged with a single count of felony disorderly conduct-false report last month based on allegations brought by the Cook County State's Attorney's Office.
> 
> But, CWBChicago has learned that a grand jury has now returned a total of 16 felony counts of disorderly conduct-false report against the former star of Empire on Fox.​


----------



## FeXL

Yer tax $$$ at work.

Things You’re Going To See At The CBC



> This photo was circulating yesterday on Twitter, but no one seemed to be able to verify its authenticity. There was some concern it may be a hoax.
> 
> So, I emailed the CBC about it.
> 
> Hello Catherine,
> 
> Replying to your inquiry about the billboards.
> 
> CBC recently launched an awareness campaign using visuals from our archives to demonstrate that despite changing times, CBC News is by your side. This billboard is one piece of the larger project, intended to highlight CBC’s longstanding tradition of covering the news that matters to Canadians, here at home and around the world. To ensure the clarity of our message, we are revisiting this particular element of the campaign.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kerry Kelly​


Only MotherCorpse could draw parallels between those two...


----------



## FeXL

Article from last year. As relevant now as then.

International Women's Day Ignores The Victims of Misogynistic Abuse



> *Today is the day where women in western countries take the opportunity to put their hypocrisy on full public display by making a lot of noise about victimhood, inequality and male bias but actually doing nothing to address the real issues that torment the lives of millions of women across the planet.*
> 
> This raises two important issues:
> 
> In order to continue the victimhood narrative they deliberately avoid highlighting the monumental achievements of women since universal suffrage was achieved in Great Britain and more importantly they ignore the shocking and degrading treatment of their abused sisters that live in their midst and around the world.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Vox Exposes Racism in the Knitting Community, Revealing a Caucasian Woman Who Was _Too Excited_ to Visit India



> If you don't understand how that's racist, well, that's because you're racist, Racist.
> 
> The reason why you can't be too excited to visit a country largely populated by people of a slightly different genetic make-up than you is that you might "exoticize" them and you might expect them to deliver you some kind of spiritual uplift, which forces them to do unpaid labor as your Brown Gurus. And also appropriates their culture for your personal White Journey.
> 
> My culture isn't your Prom Dress, Hater. (This a reference to Social Justice Warriors attacking high school girls who like Asian and Indian fabrics. Apparently Round-Eye isn't allowed to wear anything but linen and sheephide.)


Just...twisted.


----------



## FeXL

WTF is it with Progs and their excuse of "somebody else may experience it differently" to justify bad behaviour? Sockboy, Buttboy, Pelosi, among a plethora of others.

The Democrats Destroy America...



> Pelosi said, “I don’t think our colleague is antisemitic. I think she has *a different experience in the use of words*, doesn’t understand that some of them are *fraught with meaning that she didn’t realize*, but nonetheless that we had to address.”


Links' bold.

Just spitballin' here, but if Bro-Fo Omar don't schpeaka da language well enough to know precisely what she's sayin', perhaps she should't be running for public office in the first place...


----------



## FeXL

Speaking of dumb Prog politicians...

Ilhan Omar’s Attempt to Shame _Politico_ Reporter Over Obama Quotes Backfires. Bigly.



> On Friday, Mary wrote about Rep. Ilhan Omar’s Obama-bashing interview with Politico. In this interview, Omar told Politico‘s Tim Alberta that, among other things, Obama’s hope and change was a “mirage” and that he got away with the “caging of kids” and with “murder” because he was “polished.”
> 
> Upon publication of the piece and the Democrat horror that she had attacked Obama, whom 49% of Democrats think was the best president since WWII, Omar went on the offensive.
> 
> *Unleashing her considerable Twitter power*, Omar posted an audio recording of the Obama section of the interview and wrote in a since-deleted tweet:
> 
> Exhibit A of how reporters distort words.
> 
> I’m an Obama fan! I was saying how Trump is different from Obama, and why we should focus on policy not politics.
> 
> This is why I always tape my interviews. ???? https://t.co/iZOAEslo1c https://t.co/8rjIq5LfxD​
> The problem, as Mary noted in her update to her post, is that the recording backs up the Politico report.


M'bold.

But with little to no brain power...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Somebody didn't get the email... :yikes:

Lesbian Feminist: Trans Is a ‘Misogynistic Trojan Horse’



> On Thursday, lesbian feminist Julia Beck testified before Congress against the gender identity provisions in the Violence Against Women Act (VAWA). Meant to protect transgender people, these provisions actually act as a "misogynistic trojan horse," undermining key protections for women and girls, Beck argued.
> 
> "The first piece of U.S. legislation to even acknowledge the epidemic of violence against women is now a misogynistic Trojan Horse," Beck declared. She argued that "all women and girls are oppressed on the basis of our female sex," not their gender identity.
> 
> Beck herself recalled facing threats of violence due to her opposition to transgender activism. "People on the Left have tried to silence me by using threats and other tactics of intimidation, a kind of hatred that most lesbians would expect to receive from people on the Right. *I’ve been told to die in a fire, to get raped, and to choke on 'lady c*ck' by members of the GBT community," she said.*


Bold mine.

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen.

Capitalism Delivers What Socialism Promises



> The cartoon character known as AOC shared more of her “wisdom” with attendees of the South by Southwest festival:
> 
> “Capitalism, to me, is an ideology of capital. The most important thing is the concentration of capital, and it means that we prioritize profit and the accumulation of money above all else, and we seek it at any human and environmental cost… But when we talk about ideas like democratic socialism, it means putting democracy and society first, instead of capital first; it doesn’t mean that the actual concept of capitalistic society should be abolished.”​
> Some more sober Democrats have already seen the writing on the wall.


WTF did she just say?



Related:

Who Is Behind The Braying Ass? The Story Of Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez



> There's an interesting video below the fold that speaks to the defensible suggestion that AOC (Alexandria Donkey-Chompers to her friends) is a figurehead who was chosen (almost literally) from central casting to be the face of some very bad people.
> 
> Whether the gentleman in the video is correct seems to be of less importance than the reality that dear old Donkey-Chompers is spewing socialist pablum rechewed for our current crop of poorly educated idiots. Don't be fooled by your visceral dislike for her. She is relatively attractive, speaks the language of the college-graduate barrista, and affects the image of a young and earnest "community activist" who is being attacked by the entrenched interests that want nothing of her unicorns and rainbows world. It doesn't matter whose words they are...she may be (and probably is) an empty-headed retard without an original thought in her entire body, but so what? Marshall McLuhan said, "The medium is the message," and they have a good one in Donkey-Chompers!


----------



## FeXL

Definitely possesses all the prerequisite qualities required to be a Prog politician.

Company Founded By Ocasio-Cortez In 2012 Still Owes $1,870 In Taxes



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez wants to pass sweeping tax hikes on the wealthy, but the freshman lawmaker might want to take care of her own unpaid tax bill first.
> 
> Brook Avenue Press, a company she founded in 2012 to publish children’s books in The Bronx, owes the state $1,870.36 in corporate taxes, public records show.
> 
> The state slapped the company with a warrant on July 6, 2017, two months after Ocasio-Cortez announced her candidacy to run against Democratic incumbent Joe Crowley for the district that encompasses parts of Queens and The Bronx.


More:



> *But despite her promise to work with “designers, artists and authors that really know the urban story and help develop stories for kids,” The Post could not find any books the publishing house produced.*


Yeah, my bold.

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's the power shortage coming along in that Prog Paradise, Venezuelaaaaah?!

Nerves fray, tempers flare as Venezuela blackout hits fourth day



> Furious Venezuelans lined up to buy water and fuel on Sunday as *the country endured a fourth day of a nationwide blackout* that has left already-scarce food rotting in shops, homes suffering for lack of water and cell phones without reception.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Martina Navratilova, Who Beat Communism And Owned Tennis, Got Eaten By The Transgender Mob



> A champion for gay rights, a woman unbroken by communism, and an incredible athlete was somehow pressured into giving in to social justice vigilantes.


Normally, when the _progressive thinkers_ on the left are eating their own, I'll stand aside & watch the freak flags fly.

In this particular instance, however, I can't help but feel for Ms Navratilova.


----------



## FeXL

Not that it matters much in the middle of a power blackout, but...

Internet Collapses in Venezuela with 80% Offline; Twitter, YouTube, SoundCloud Blocked



> In the midst of a second nationwide power outage in Venezuela, the vast majority of the country is engulfed in a massive internet outage. The first electrical blackout, which swept across the nation on Thursday, left Venezuela with only two percent connectivity amid the ongoing presidential crisis. Most of the country has been offline since Thursday with limited or no connectivity being reported across large swaths of the South American nation. The NetBlocks Group, a private internet watchdog organization based in the UK, reported on Saturday that 96 percent of the country was offline:


I see Twitter being blocked as a feature, not a bug...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bro-Fo.

Ilhan Omar claims her Obama comments were distorted, then posts audio confirming controversial remarks



> Rep. Ilhan Omar’s attempt to shame a news outlet for misquoting her blistering attack on former President Barack Obama backfired after she released audio of the interview that only served to confirm her remarks.
> 
> The Minnesota Democrat, who’s faced controversy over comments perceived as anti-Semitic, got into hot water yet again after saying Obama’s “hope and change” message was a “mirage” and slammed the administration’s drone and border-detention policies.


----------



## FeXL

Must be lookin' in a mirror...

Ocasio-Cortez Says ‘Where We Are’ As Americans Is ‘Garbage’



> “What’s really hard for people to sometimes see is that we are on this path of a slow erosion, and a slow slow slow just like — move away from what we’ve always been,” Ocasio-Cortez began by explaining how she feels that America has moved away from what it should be. “You won’t even realize that you’ve drifted a hundred miles.”


Related:


----------



## FeXL

I’m confused:



> I used to think I was just a regular person, but I was born white, which now, whether I like it or not, makes me a racist. I am a fiscal and moral conservative, which by today's standards, makes me a fascist.


----------



## FeXL

‘Intersectional’ Democrats Reap What They Sow



> The party that has spent years working to turn American politics into a mud pit of racial strife is finally reaping what it sowed.


More:



> As the Democrats are learning, however, the plan breaks down when the various sections of the coalition begin to jockey over which has the most privilege or endures the most oppression. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) had to subdue a mini-revolt within her caucus last week over a watered-down resolution to condemn anti-Semitism because some Democrats considered it a distraction from other forms of bigotry that are more important to them personally. Pelosi’s solution was to dilute the resolution even further until it essentially became meaningless.
> 
> *It turns out when you invite people into your coalition based on their racial, ethnic, religious, and sexual resentments, eventually they begin to resent each other.*


Bold mine.

That's the time when you sit back & watch the fur fly. 

Related:

The Snowflake Barons Are Eating Each Other



> Twenty-eighteen was a bad year for the totalitarian titans of tech. Faced with one scandal after another, the industry retreated behind a wall of lobbying money, hoping their bank accounts would shield them from their increasingly ugly image in the public eye as politically bigoted, misanthropic, overgrown children, incapable of following rules, norms, or even laws.
> 
> Twenty-nineteen doesn’t look to be much better. European governments, and the European Union itself, have begun sharpening their swords for the industry, albeit sometimes in ill-advised ways. California has passed a brutal consumer protection bill that opens big tech to a host of lawsuits for privacy-related offenses. President Donald Trump’s own son has raised stern alarms about the industry’s power and “gross hypocrisy,” as he put it. Publications formerly friendly to the industry are blasting it for betraying the creators who sustain its business. Like bad imitations of Han Solo, Princess Leia, and Luke Skywalker in _A New Hope_, the industry finds itself surrounded by filth, with the walls closing in. But, their research into AI withstanding, there is no Threepio around to save them, and unlike Han, Leia, and Luke, Big Tech _are_ the evil empire.
> 
> *As a result, the industry is doing what any group of cornered predators does, and eating each other to try to stay alive.*


Bold mine.

Related, too:

The Plague of the Good Little Girls in Congress



> The problem that Our Nance is having right now is that it is one thing to teach a whole generation of Good Little Girls to hate and to fear, but it is another thing to promote them to be headline politicians in her House of Representatives. Headline politicians need to know that the stuff they were carefully caught and the stuff they dish out to the rubes is all lies, including “and” and “the.” They need to learn how to play cat and mouse with the media and the voters, and realize that straight anti-Semitic hate is junior-league.


----------



## FeXL

Here's a Tip.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Long Before Ilhan Omar, Politicians Could Get Away With Murder As Long As They Were Democrats



> *It would do wonders for our political discourse if we treated people as individuals rather than running down a checklist of the various groups to which a person belongs before deciding how we feel about him and how we respond to his words and actions. Wouldn’t our lives be simpler if some things were always wrong regardless of who says or does them?*
> 
> As recent events have demonstrated, the web of identity politics and intersectionality carefully woven by the progressive left is a labyrinth not even the wiliest of Democrats can successfully navigate.


Bold mine.

Just like, say, any reasonable person on the political right already does?

Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Hilarious read.

Better Late Than Never



> As a teenager and self-proclaimed militant feminist, it was simple to fight the patriarchy; I just had to pick fights with my father.​
> Why, yes, it is a _Guardian_ article. Specifically, _A Feminist’s Guide to Raising Boys_ by Bibi van der Zee.
> 
> In the 1970s, from my child’s-eye point of view, it seemed pretty much agreed that boys and girls were essentially the same; it was just society that turned us into “boys” and “girls.” Simone de Beauvoir had said: “One is not born a woman but, rather, becomes a woman,” and the whole planet had nodded in agreement, and that was that.​
> Readers of a certain age may find that their memories of the 70s, and of boys and girls being supposedly interchangeable, and of the whole planet nodding at this conceit, are somewhat different.
> 
> In the early years of my career in journalism, being a woman was no brake on being able to work as late, be paid as little and drink as much as any of the male reporters I knew. Then I had sons. It may sound naïve, but I hadn’t really thought about how that would work. I had a vague plan that… my life would more or less carry on as before.​
> It does sound a tad unrealistic.


----------



## FeXL

No Application Necessary



> Those whom the gods wish to destroy, they first make mad. At the moment, they seem to be doing rather a good job of it in England.
> 
> *A young man named Matthew Furlong wanted all his life to join the police. He was of good character, some of his relatives had been in the force, and he was physically fit. He was, moreover, highly intelligent: he had a university degree in physics.
> 
> Nevertheless, he was turned down, on the grounds that he was white, male, and heterosexual. The police force to which he applied had no room for him. The question for the recruiting board was not whether he would make a good policeman but whether he fitted its desired racial and social profile. They wanted not the best man for the job but the man who would supposedly rectify the demographic balance in the force. This was so important to them that they lowered the other criteria of acceptance until there was no place left for him (or anyone like him) when he applied.*
> 
> But Furlong did not take his rejection lying down; on the contrary, he took it to court, and won an action for racial discrimination. The compensation that the police will have to pay him has not been announced, but it will be the taxpayers—not the cowards, careerists, and half-wits who discriminated against him—who will ultimately have to pay. Love may or may not mean never having to say you’re sorry, but being a bureaucrat surely means never having to pay for the consequences of your mistakes.


Bold mine.

h/t HoM, from whence comes this quote (Caution: link to MotherCorpse inside):



> An internal RCMP document, obtained through access to information, *flagged credit checks, the criminal background ban, the two-hour aptitude test and long stints at the training depot* as potential barriers during the recruitment process.
> 
> The document notes that some of the mandatory requirements can create barriers for communities the force wants to attract, including "*groups more likely to have contact with the criminal justice system.*"


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Former Gillibrand Staffer Quit Over Office’s Handling of Sexual Harassment Allegation: ‘I Was Belittled’



> A young staffer for Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (D., N.Y.) resigned last summer over what she called a poor handling of a sexual harassment complaint she lodged against one of her senior aides.
> 
> "When I had the courage to speak up about my harasser, I was belittled by her office and treated like an inconvenience," the woman said of Gillibrand. "She kept a harasser on her staff until it proved politically untenable for her to do so."


Whatever happened to BelieveAllWomen?


----------



## FeXL

Conservatives Strike Back At Media Matters For Tucker Carlson Hit Job



> Conservatives struck back at Media Matters for America (MMFA) late Sunday and early Monday in response the organization’s recent hit job on Fox News host Tucker Carlson.
> 
> *Critics of MMFA noted the organization never fully assumed accountability for its president’s own old blog posts — in which he used words like “trannies,” “homos” and degraded “Bangladeshis”* — and it never seems to call for the ousting of liberals caught saying similarly dubious things, like Democratic Minnesota Rep. Ilhan Omar and MSNBC host Joy Reid.


Bold mine.

Once again, if it wasn't for double standards, Progs wouldn't have any standards at all.


----------



## FeXL

More Than Half of Californians Say They Plan to Leave as State Leads U.S. in Outmigration



> California leads the nation in outmigration, and has experienced a domestic outmigration decline since 1991, according to the California Department of Finance.
> 
> *According to a recent survey, 53 percent of all Californians, 63 percent of millennials, and 76 percent of residents in the Bay Area say they are seriously considering leaving the state.*
> 
> California has recorded net domestic out-migration since at least 1991, according to state data, meaning it has lost more people to other states than it has brought in from them – nearly every year.
> 
> In 2018, the Bay Area hit its highest level of outward migration in more than a decade, and still holds the top spot in the country for outmigration.


Bold mine.

But it seems like such a nice place! XX)


----------



## FeXL

Dozens Reported Dead In Venezuela After Mass Blackout Reaches Four Days



> Much of Venezuela is still in the dark — now four days running — after the worst blackout on modern record in Latin America enveloped the country last Thursday evening. And as of Saturday, Reuters reported *at least 17 deaths at hospitals across the country* attributable to the power outage, given many hospitals are now for days completely reliant on back-up generators to keep life saving ventilators and other medical devices going. Other reports have claimed multiple dozens of deaths across the country, especially in hospital neonatal units.
> 
> Embattled socialist president Nicolas Maduro has continued to blame the crisis on *an act of "sabotage" by the United States at the Guri hydroelectric dam*, for which he's mobilized troops to protect the national electricity system for the duration of the power outage. However, most analysts agree the electrical grid mass failure is the result of generally failing infrastructure after *years of underinvestment and neglect.*


Links' bold.

Oh, no. I'm quite sure it was Trump...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> More Than Half of Californians Say They Plan to Leave as State Leads U.S. in Outmigration
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.
> 
> But it seems like such a nice place! XX)


You can move to California and a year later you'll be a millionaire... if you happen to be a billionaire.


----------



## FeXL

Could just as easily be posted in the Education Thread.

(long read)

How I was Kicked Out of the Society for Classical Studies Annual Meeting



> I am a Classics Ph.D. who recently attended the 2019 Annual Meeting of the Society for Classical Studies (SCS—formerly the American Philological Association), a yearly conference that provides papers on classical subjects and interviews for academic positions. I now regret doing so since some remarks I made at the conference led to me being branded a “racist” and the loss of my editing job with the Association of Ancient Historians.


h/t SDA, which had this link in the comments:

Feds Arrest Dozens, Including Famous Actresses, In "Largest College Admissions Scam Ever Prosecuted"



> Federal prosecutors announced that they were charging dozens of people, including famous actresses Felicity Huffman and Lori Loughlin, in an alleged scheme to help students get admitted to colleges under false pretenses on Tuesday. They are being charged with conspiracy to commit mail fraud. 38 people have reportedly been arrested thus far.
> 
> Prosecutors are alleging that the *individuals charged tried to bribe college entrance exam officials in order to cheat on admissions tests and that some conspired to bribe coaches and administrators to label their children as "recruited athletes"*. Athletes can sometimes get preferential treatment.


More:



> Among the colleges involved were Georgetown University, Yale University, Stanford University and University of California Los Angeles, according to a WSJ writeup. Charitable organizations were used as fronts for the bribery payments, according to authorities. A Newport Beach college counseling business, the Edge College & Career Network LLC, was named as the main facilitator of the bribes.
> 
> *More than $6 million in bribes were paid, according to The Daily Mail, who also reported that "[Lori] Loughlin and her husband 'agreed to pay bribes totaling $500,000 in exchange for having their two daughters designated as recruits to the USC crew team'".* Loughlin's husband Mossimo Giannulli has also been charged. It was also reported that Huffman paid a $15,000 charitable contribution. Her and her husband William H. Macy had planned to do the same for a younger daughter of theirs later this month, according to reports.


Links' bold.

When yer a Prog, rules are for all the little people.

Related:


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> The death of womens sports.
> 
> Faster, please.


Probably the single best article I've read on the topic.

From the comments:



> It is funny. There will be men’s sports, and there will be trans women (ie men’s) sports. And nothing else. And I will laugh about it till the day I die. They got everything they thought they wanted, and the never listened to any counter argument.
> 
> Enjoy the world you thought you wanted Gloria Steinem. Women athletes need my help like a fish needs a bicycle. And any fools who think their white knight act will buy them cred, can also take their social media lynchings without my help.


Harsh, but brutally honest.

As the father of children involved in competitive school & club sports, I sincerely hope that none of them have to cross this particular path. Perhaps by the time they themselves have children this will have been sorted out. Fingers crossed...


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Feds Arrest Dozens, Including Famous Actresses, In "Largest College Admissions Scam Ever Prosecuted"
> 
> More:
> 
> Links' bold.
> 
> When yer a Prog, rules are for all the little people.
> 
> Related:


Guessing this one is politically neutral. Can anyone honestly see W getting into Yale on his own merits???


----------



## FeXL

Where's the hue & cry from the _progressive thinkers_?

Muslim Parents, Students Protest Outside School Over LGBT Curriculum: 'Shame! Shame! Shame!'



> On Thursday, hundreds of students and their Muslim parents protested outside a primary school in Britain over LGBT-centered curriculum. At the protest, parents and organizers repeatedly chanted the word "shame!" and said it is wrong to be a Muslim and be gay.


Sorry, forgot. Won't be a word said. Muslims are part of the _anointed_ ones...


----------



## FeXL

"Walls for me but not for thee."

A Trip Inside Mark Zuckerberg’s Sprawling, Embattled Compound in Hawaii



> Last Sunday morning, more than a dozen cars were parked along a six-foot wall built around Mark Zuckerberg’s vast retreat on the northeast corner of Kauai, a small, remote Hawaiian island that’s home to 70,000 people. The gate, which is almost always locked shut, was open, so you could walk right past the Facebook-blue sign that reads “PRIVATE PROPERTY Thank you for not trespassing.” *The lava rock wall, which Zuckerberg started building in 2016, inflamed some of his neighbors. It’s built on a bluff a mile from the ocean and now stretches for nearly a mile along Zuckerberg’s property*, making it impossible to see the water from the road.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Some Towns Are Trashing Their Costly, Inefficient Recycling Programs



> Should that empty soda bottle go in the recycling bin or the trash can? Increasingly, it doesn't really matter.
> 
> A large portion of America's plastic and paper waste used to go from our recycling bins to China, where it was refashioned into everything from shoes to bags to new plastic products. But since the end of 2017, China has restricted how much foreign trash—er, recycling—it buys, including cutting off purchases of waste paper products, like all the junk mail that goes directly from your mailbox to the recycling bin.
> 
> As a result, _The Atlantic_ reported Tuesday, some American cities and towns are sending all those recyclables directly to the landfill.


Locally the mantra is that tipping fees at the landfill are very expensive & consequently, please use the recycling & composting bins.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

High School Student Suspended for Posing With Pro-Trump MAGA Flag and Sweatshirt



> Last Friday, Perry High School in Gilbert, Ariz., suspended student Logan Jones after a security officer reprimanded her as she posed for photos in a "Make America Great Again" (MAGA) sweater while holding a pro-Trump "Make America Great Again" flag. On Wednesday, Alliance Defending Freedom (ADF) sent a demand letter warning of legal action unless the school dropped the suspension. The school agreed to allow Jones to return to school that day but it refused to remove the suspension from her record.
> 
> "Public schools have a duty to respect the legitimate free expression of students that the First Amendment guarantees to them," Tyson Langhofer, ADF senior counsel and director of the Center for Academic Freedom, wrote in a statement Thursday. "While it’s good that the school is allowing Logan to return to school, it isn’t acceptable that this unjust suspension will remain on her record."


----------



## FeXL

"Alright Percival... that is obviously..."

"...arterial spray... what do we do next..."



> Run by charity Street Doctors, UK school children are taught *how to deliver first aid to stabbing victims through role play, and learn how to stem blood loss*, reports The Times. The scheme operates in 16 cities across the country including London, where less than 15 per cent of the population live but *one-third of all stabbings occur*, according to NHS data.
> 
> Data analysed by Channel 4 has found that *the number of children being treated for stab wounds has nearly doubled in five years*, while the number of *under-18s committing murder or manslaughter* has *increased by 77 per cent* since 2016.


I'm sorry. Remind me again what major changes have occurred in the UK populace since 2016?


----------



## FeXL

eMacMan said:


> Can anyone honestly see W getting into Yale on his own merits???


Until I see verifiable evidence to the contrary, this is a Prog issue.


----------



## FeXL

Further on bribing high end colleges to get your underperforming brats admitted.

FBI Brings RICO Charges Against "Massive" College-Admissions Rigging Conspiracy;
Actresses Lori Laughlin and Felicity Huffman Charged With Paying to Get Their Kids Cheated Into Schools



> *To be honest, my faith in the "Incorruptible Straight-Arrows of the FBI" is near-zero, and I don't know if I could sit on any jury involving a case the FBI developed.*
> 
> But this is what the Incorruptible Straight-Arrows are claiming, and I'm sure there's no overcharging, trumping-up, or publicity-seeking going on here.
> 
> Hollywood actresses Lori Loughlin and Felicity Huffman are among 50 people charged in a $25 million college entrance exam cheating scheme, according to court documents unsealed Tuesday.
> 
> The alleged scam focused on getting students admitted to elite universities as recruited athletes, regardless of their athletic abilities, and helping potential students cheat on their college exams, according to the indictment unsealed in Boston.
> 
> Authorities said the FBI investigation, code-named Operation Varsity Blues, uncovered a network of wealthy parents who paid thousands of dollars to a California man who boosted their childrens' chances of gaining entrance into elite colleges, such as Yale and Stanford, by paying people to take tests for their children, bribing test administrators to allow it to happen, and bribing college coaches and administrators to identify the applicants as athletes.
> 
> "This case is about the widening corruption of elite college admissions through the steady application of wealth, combined with fraud," said U.S. Attorney for Massachusetts Andrew Lelling.
> 
> "There can be no separate college admission for wealthy, and I will add there will not be a separate criminal justice system either."​


Bold mine.

FWIW, I'm with Ace on this regarding the integrity of the FIB.


----------



## FeXL

Victor Davis Hanson Responds to The Bulwark's Attack on Him
_A Day After Charlie Sykes' Attack Site Smears His Colleague Hanson as a Nazi, The Very Virtuous David French Appears on Sykes' Podcast_



> Not taking prisoners here.
> 
> A jagoff, supposedly an adviser to Mittens Romney when he was pretending to be Severely Conservative, performed the usual services for Pierre Omidyar and attacked Victor Davis Hanson for his book _The Case for Trump_. In doing so, he also served The Bulwark's primary mission, as explained by Charlie Sykes: to "taint" any Trump supporting intellectuals and leave them with a "stench," and "make people feel uncomfortable at dinner parties and in green rooms."
> 
> So bitchy, so small. This crew is filled with such ambition that they can think of nothing but reputation-smearing operations and Twitter OWNZ.


----------



## FeXL

Lunatic Left Now Pushing Insane "There Is a Body Double of Melania Trump Who Switches Places With Her When Melania Can't Stand Being Around Trump" Conspiracy Theory, and the Leftwing Media Is... _Open-Minded_



> From PJMedia.
> 
> Melania stoically stood near her husband as they paused by crosses representing the victims in Beauregard — but some felt something was amiss.
> 
> Could it be a Melania body double we have been seeing?https://t.co/WY2THxRfKa
> — New York Daily News (@NYDailyNews) March 12, 2019​
> Tim Pool talked about this conspiracy theory, as well as the cherished fiction that the left (and I'd add: NeverTrumpers) do not themselves believe in conspiracy theories, that conspiracy theories are a conservative thing only.
> 
> I mean, except for the three years of Pee Pee Party Russiagate lunacy.


----------



## FeXL

As bad as Justa Turd buying off Canadian media with taxpayer funds.

Democrats Act to Protect Their Most Loyal Constituency -- The Media



> Also from PJ Media.
> 
> JUST IN: Dem lawmakers reintroduce bill to protect journalists because of Trump's "climate of extreme hostility" https://t.co/7Oz2Ew72Jd pic.twitter.com/nDMGaazZ4E
> — The Hill (@thehill) March 12, 2019​


More:



> Meanwhile, the media pushes the lie that Trump is an actual traitor and agent of Russia, which seems to me like something that could "encourage others to think, regardless of their views, that assassination attempts are more acceptable."
> 
> The media also excuses and defends antifa attacks against conservatives, which, again, could "encourage others to think, regardless of their views, that beating people in the streets with deadly weapons are more acceptable."
> 
> For example: CNN's Chris Cuomo and Don Lemon both repeatedly justified Antifa's attacks on conservatives. This led to Antifa threatening Tucker Carlson's family at their home at night.
> 
> As far as I know, neither man has apologized for having "encouraged" others to think such tactics were acceptable. In fact, both have denied that their justifications of Antifa violence and harassment were justification.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Further on bribing high end colleges to get your underperforming brats admitted.
> 
> FBI Brings RICO Charges Against "Massive" College-Admissions Rigging Conspiracy;
> Actresses Lori Laughlin and Felicity Huffman Charged With Paying to Get Their Kids Cheated Into Schools
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.
> 
> FWIW, I'm with Ace on this regarding the integrity of the FIB.


I've heard that massive scholarships are paid based on SAT scores, so the bribes would pay for themselves.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I've heard that massive scholarships are paid based on SAT scores, so the bribes would pay for themselves.


Interesting.


----------



## FeXL

Venezuela - And it gets worse



> Think about THIS America before you ever dream of voting Democrat [read: Socialist-Communist] again!
> 
> Venezuela, oil-rich and once-upon-a-time THE richest nation in Latin America, embraced Socialism.
> - How long did it take? A decade? Not even a generation before the place was a shambles with the economy wrecked and the currency worthless.


----------



## FeXL

Link to JJS' AoS Morning Report.

First coupla paragraphs talk about Progs buying their kids' way into college.

The Morning Report



> Good morning kids. Midweek and lots of stuff to wade into so here we go. Yesterday's breaking story that Hollywood actresses, and more than likely other well-heeled people, were part of a huge bribery scandal involving millions of dollars paid out to secure spaces in America's top schools for their kids serves to underscore one of the handful of key attributes that defines those of a Leftist Bent: Hypocrisy. As friend and author of the piece in American Spectator Geoffrey Norman puts it:
> 
> ...The parents who paid were, as the AG announced, " ...a catalog of wealth and privilege." If they weren't well-fixed enough to pay for buildings bearing their names, they still had enough to fork over anywhere from $100,000 to $6.5 million. Among them is an executive at one of those Silicon Valley investment firms where according to news reports, he "...heads [the firm's] business promoting social good." He paid $250,000 to get a picture of his son punting a football phonied up. The kid didn't even play the game.​
> That qualifies, presumably, as a "social good"...
> 
> There's affirmative action and then there's affirmative action, baby. To this day we have yet to see ex-President Obama's transcripts before and after his years (allegedly) at Columbia and Harvard Law. Beyond that shambling, sociopathic narcissist, of greater significance is the fact that graduates, legitimate or otherwise, of Ivy League and other so-called elite institutions of higher learning go on to populate the halls of power and influence of our government and society. It's one thing for some over-achieving son of a bitch to get his sheepskin from Harvard or Yale but what if he got it the old fashioned way, by bribing the bursar? Or being the <2.0 GPA child of alumnus Biff Tadmore who gets in with a secret handshake and a fat endowment? Either way, the result is the same; a completely undeserved elitist attitude that manifests itself years later in the form of malignant, Napoleonic egomaniacs who fancy themselves as the new herrenrasse that will shove us, gently or otherwise (right, Cass Sunstein?) towards our glorious future as drones in a globalist socialist utopia of their making. All the free tree bark you can eat and a fat, black suicide capsule when it runs out, as they let out a gentle sigh whilst chowing down on wagyu beef, arugula and the 1927 Veuve Clicquot Yellow Label Brut. Goes well with a (an?) Holodomor, n'est ce pas?
> 
> Funny how these are the same people who divide, denigrate and destroy good, decent honest Americans for our alleged sins against the religion of Social Justice while lying, cheating, bribing and doing whatever they can "by any means necessary" to get over on, and lord over, us. Now, taking all of that into consideration, I invite you to peruse the Mueller Inquisition section, not just for the revelation via the transcripts of traitor Lisa Page's testimony that this was all part of an engineered coup to steal the election for Hillary and failing that overthrow Donald Trump's presidency, but that every player involved - from Brennan to Clapper to Clinton to Obama - is a product of the Ivy League furher-mill. I would dearly love to see their high school and college transcripts because I would wager that a good many of them ain't all that they're cracked up to be, academically speaking. And we all know what they are as people.


Related:

Democratic Donors Charged in College Admissions Scam



> Several Democratic donors were among those charged Tuesday in a federal crackdown on a nationwide fraudulent college admissions conspiracy.


----------



## FeXL

Google Exec Finally Admits to Congress That They're Tracking Us Even with 'Location' Turned Off



> A Google executive admitted during a Senate Judiciary Committee hearing on Tuesday that Google tracks users' phones — even when their location history is turned off.


More:



> In his prepared remarks, DeVries told lawmakers that "the processing of personal information is necessary to simply operate the service the user requested." He asserted that "requiring" individuals to control every aspect of data processing "can create a burdensome and complex experience that diverts attention from the most important controls without corresponding benefits," and therefore a "specific consent or toggle" should not be required for every use of data.


I know it's difficult for some idiots to comprehend but I have absolutely no issues with turning a big switch labelled "Gaggle" off of every electronic device we own, never to be tracked by the bastards again.


----------



## FeXL

Sending the Fodder Queen in to do an adult's job.

Ocasio-Cortez Tries To Grill Wells Fargo's CEO. He Destroys Her.



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) tried to grill Wells Fargo CEO Timothy Sloan during a House Financial Services Committee Hearing on Tuesday and ended up getting embarrassed.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Venezuela - And it gets worse


Sure, but they had to contend with a radio station--what sort of Utopia wouldn't fall under that sort of pressure?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Sure, but they had to contend with a radio station--what sort of Utopia wouldn't fall under that sort of pressure?


I tell ya, Wolfman Jack wishes his radio station wielded that sort of power...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Progs telegraphing yet again.

The MMFA Goon Trying To Get Tucker Carlson Deplatformed Has Written Disparagingly of "Jewry" With "Bags of Gold," "Japs," and "Trannies"



> Twitchy jokes that the same time-travelling hackers who framed Joy Reid must have gotten this sugar-wouldn't-melt-in-his-mouth saint, too.
> 
> The Daily Caller found his _problematic_ writings.
> 
> Carusone posted a lengthy diatribe in November 2005 about a Bangladeshi man who was robbed by "a gang of transvestites," as Carusone described it. Carusone was offended that the gang was described as "attractive" in an article.


And I found this an interesting summation of the most recent Prog on these boards to turn off the voice that he can't beat:

Tales of the Tape



> *...the left doesn't want to win the debate, they want to cancel it. Because it's easier that way.*


That's what Progs do when they can't sell their bull$h!t to anybody with two brain cells to rub together.

"LALALALALALALALALALALALALA!!!"


----------



## FeXL

Learn To Code



> CBS’ renewed call for $100 million in cuts has staffers of the broadcast company — which is still reeling from a series of sexual harassment scandals — in a tizzy over who’s in and who’s out, The Post has learned


Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of Progs...


----------



## FeXL

It's particularly unfortunate that our resident Bigot can't share in this lawsuit.

Lin Wood Files $275 Million Lawsuit Against FakeNews Enemy-of-the-People CNN



> Finish him.
> 
> Before filing the lawsuit, Sandmann's lawyers gave CNN an opportunity to retract. "They did not retract within the timeline provided for by Kentucky law. So their opportunity to retract is now passed. So we will proceed for our lawsuit for both compensatory and punitive damages."​
> *Todd McMurtry said he expects to file a new lawsuit every few weeks, and that he's looking closely at NBC, AP, HBO (due to Bill Maher), and even Kathy Griffin, for calling for a doxxing of innocent boys.*


Bold mine.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> It's particularly unfortunate that our resident Bigot can't share in this lawsuit.
> 
> Lin Wood Files $275 Million Lawsuit Against FakeNews Enemy-of-the-People CNN
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.


He still thinks they're guilty!


----------



## FeXL

Sam Donaldson: Tucker Carlson Should be Shunned Like Serial Harassers Charlie Rose and Matt Lauer



> _Oh._
> 
> See, I thought Tucker Carlson just said a dirty word on a comedy radio show. I didn't know he installed a Rape Barrier activated by a Sexual Assault Button in his Molestation Chamber.
> 
> Oh, wait, he didn't? That was just Lauer?
> 
> Carlson _did_ only say a naughty word?
> 
> Well, carry on then, Independent and Objective Newsman Who Certainly Does Not Bring Guild Loyalties and Political Bias to His Public Pronouncements.
> 
> "Can you think of 'Good Morning America' host Matt Lauer or any of the other people -- Charlie Rose -- saying, well, wait a moment, it was just in jest?" Donaldson asked Cooper.​
> The sexual harassment was in _jest_? I'm sure they would have said that if it were, you know, not insane to say such a thing.
> 
> *Oh, I grabbed your tit. Do you get it? It's a pun. Actually it's a palindrome. I'm very witty. Whoops, now I've got you by your nyver. Ba-dum-dum.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

From one of the Left's leading sphincters.



> "Envy" you, Bill? Not on your life. Now admittedly we're pissed off at you, for sure. But that's only because you caged urban rats absolutely refuse to do the one and only thing we really, really want from you: _leave us alone_. Stop nagging us, stop telling us how bad we suck, stop psychoanalyzing us, and above all else: stop trying to tell us how we must live our lives via your authoritarian Left-wing politics. We're fine with our shallow, dismal, plodding, unenlightened existence. We mightily wish you were fulfilled and content enough with _yours_ to lay off lecturing us every chance you get, through your trashy, degrading movies and TV shows as well as other ways.


Knocks it out of the park.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Sam Donaldson: Tucker Carlson Should be Shunned Like Serial Harassers Charlie Rose and Matt Lauer
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.


Thought Donaldson had died years ago! He came back from the dead for this?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Thought Donaldson had died years ago! He came back from the dead for this?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

'Parently...


----------



## FeXL

Faster, please.



> A genius in Spain decided to let girls' and boys' junior (16 - 18 years) basketball teams join leagues in the name of equality. The result is exactly what you could expect. Total catastrophe. Reigning girls' champions just lost 50 - 4 to a boys' team.


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Faster, please.


It is so moronic to think men and women are the same biologically speaking. We are all equal, but very different.


----------



## FeXL

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Rodeos, Bull Riding Events in LA May Soon be a Thing of the Past;
> 
> A recent bull riding event at Staples Center that sparked protests led the Board of Animal Services Commissioners Tuesday to unanimously approve a motion in support of banning such events in Los Angeles.
> 
> […]
> 
> “Los Angeles, and now California, has made it very clear how we feel about circuses. Circuses and rodeos are very much alike,” Heather Hamza, a registered nurse and animal rights activist, told the commission. “Circuses take wild animals and make them tame. Rodeos take tame animals and make them wild.”
> 
> Hamza said the animals in rodeos are artificially induced to be terrified, and also often suffer grave injuries and death as a result of participating in rodeo events. Among the issues she cited were horses running into walls and killing themselves, bulls breaking their legs and backs, and steers and calves having their necks injured during roping and wresting events.
> 
> She also said wild cow milking events are “actually like gang rape, it’s disgusting.”​


So, for those of you who don't know, for the _most_ part rodeo events parallel what happens on a working ranch. The only exception I can think of is bull riding & frankly, the cowboys end up far worse, on average, than the 2000 lb bulls do.

All I can say is I'm glad all I ever did was rape tame cows for their milk, not wild ones.


----------



## FeXL

President Evil



> The inability of the Maduro regime to restore power supplies to more than an intermittent fraction of Venezuela's population has provided the 21st Century with its first glimpse of what a network collapse can do to a modern society. The EMP Commission Report anticipated civilization's increasing dependency on electric power, telecommunication, banking, fuel, transportation, food distribution, water supply and emergency services grids. They concluded that if these crashed our seemingly solid world could come tumbling down faster than we think.
> 
> Nearly a week after the Guri Dam, which provides most of Venezuela's base electric load, broke down, people are drinking from sewers, patients are dying in hospitals, prisoners are starving in their cells, gasoline is running out at stations from lack of distribution, food is rotting in the reefers and looting has become widespread. *All cascaded from a fault that until now has not yet been fully explained.* One Venezuelan described the day the grid died almost as if civilization were in the past tense:


Bold mine.

I beg to differ! It's called, _"Socialism"_...


----------



## FeXL

Awwwwww! Assbook was down! Whatever medium are the poor Progs going to fulminate their virtue signalling on?

Facebook Crashes, Leaving Users Unable to Access Their Accounts



> On Wednesday, I tried to post something on Facebook. I got this error message: "There's a temporary problem with this post. Please try again in a few minutes."


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Freddie! Got somes memes for ya!

Liberal College Girl Logic


----------



## FeXL

Inside The Online Community Facilitating The Gender Transitions Of 5-Year-Olds



> Yes, there are actually parents who are dumbfounded and confused when their five-year-old children don’t take to wearing fake penises, or tucking their real ones.
> 
> A watchdog group called 4thWaveNow is raising awareness online about “the ever-accelerating medical and media fascination with the phenomenon of ‘transgender children.'” This week, the group released screenshots from a private Facebook group called Parents of Transgender Children, which expose multiple conversations surrounding the practices of “packing“ and “tucking“ for supposedly transgender children *as young as five years old.*


Bold mine.

:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Like, say, signing yourself up as Cherokee on the Texas State Bar application, despite the fact that you are 1023/1024th's _not_?

IRONY: Elizabeth Warren Says She Has ‘Zero’ Sympathy For College Admissions Scam



> That would be a rather ironic sense of moral indignation for someone of alleged *1/1024th* Cherokee ancestry who nonetheless thought it fit to rely upon that purported ancestry as part of her application for the State Bar of Texas. Perhaps Warren ought to consider that she is not the most well-suited spokesperson for this particular crusade.


----------



## FeXL

So, why are exotic dancers, strippers, rippers, _et al._, excoriated by Progs as exploiting females, yet underage drag kids performing in gay bars celebrated as cutting edge entertainment?

Mother Of 11-Year-Old 'Drag Kid' Who Performed At Gay Bar Says Child Protective Services Showed Up At Her Home



> The parents of 11-year-old Desmond Napoles, a so-called “drag kid” known as “Desmond is Amazing,” have been investigated by authorities for alleged child abuse, confirmed mother Wendy Napoles via Instagram on Saturday.
> 
> As reported by The Daily Wire in December, Desmond, dressed in full drag, danced in a sexually suggestive manner on stage at a New York City-based gay bar called 3 Dollar Bill. As Desmond took off his jacket, howling men in the audience handed him dollar bills, as one might see at a strip club. The Daily Wire confirmed the existence of the disturbing “performance” but has chosen not to link to the exploitative footage.


Asking for a friend...


----------



## FeXL

I was America’s first ‘nonbinary’ person. It was all a sham.



> Four years ago, I wrote about my decision to live as a woman in The New York Times, writing that I had wanted to live "authentically as the woman that I have always been," and had "effectively traded my white male privilege to become one of America's most hated minorities."
> 
> Three years ago, I decided that I was neither male nor female, but nonbinary — and made headlines after an Oregon judge agreed to let me identify as a third sex, not male or female.
> 
> Now, I want to live again as the man that I am.


More:



> After convincing myself that I was a woman during a severe mental health crisis...


It goes downhill from there.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Clinton News Network some!

90 Million Pay Money to CNN While Fewer than 1 Million Watch



> According to the far-left outlet’s own fact sheet, CNN is currently available in 90 million households. This means 90 million people pay money to CNN every month even though fewer than one million on average actually watch CNN.


Related:

CNN’S RATINGS ARE SHOCKINGLY LOW:



> How can words convey just how pathetic CNN’s numbers are? You’re talking about a national network, with anchors earning millions annually, supported by a vast staff of reporters, producers, editors and technicians. And at 8 a.m. ET, Camerota and Berman are viewed by an audience of 567,000. By comparison, Olivia Jade Giannulli, the vapid airhead whose mother cheated to get her into college, has 1.9 million YouTube subscribers. That’s right — this idiot teenager can post a makeup tutorial that gets more than twice the viewers of CNN’s New Day.


Related, too:

This chart from @roadmn is BRUTAL. CNN is dying.

Not quickly enough...


----------



## FeXL

Break Them Up



> Into a hundred thousand million pieces.
> 
> Oh my! @Google has removed my photo and name from the "Founders of @Greenpeace". It was still there 2 days ago but now I am erased. Tech Tyranny!!
> 1st image a few days ago screen shot.
> 2nd image this morning.
> Both were Googled "Who are the founders of Greenpeace" pic.twitter.com/W0fHWmLMtl
> 
> — Patrick Moore (@EcoSenseNow) March 16, 2019​


Can't have any narrative impediments out there...


----------



## FeXL

I'm going to post a few links related to the Christchurch killing here. The reasoning will be obvious in the links below (AKA, why the Progs never let a tragedy go to waste).

The Insatiable Left



> May the monster devour its creators, and their sons and daughters.
> 
> The video was taken Friday at a vigil in New York for the 49 victims of the shootings, which targeted two mosques in the city of Christchurch. Students confronted Clinton, who is pregnant with her third child, over statements she’d made denouncing anti-Semitism.
> 
> “This right here is the result of a massacre stoked by people like you and the words that you put out into the world,” one student said in the video. “I want you to know that and I want you to feel that deep inside. The 49 people died because of the rhetoric you put out there.”​


New Zealand Attack Shows Us That Tribal Score-Settling Has Infected the West



> Yet events since 2016 indicate that this strategy is failing despite the suppressants. Pressure from the root causes — whether European colonialism, Islamic slave trading, 9/11, the War on Terror, multiculturalism, populism — are burning through the medication. The old devils are on the loose and the problem is what to do now. One option is to deliver even higher doses of political correctness and demographic replacement. But perhaps the absolute worst thing politicians can do is respond by collecting guns, imposing hate speech restrictions, and announcing open borders.


Robert Spencer: This Could Be Goodbye



> This could be goodbye, my friends. *Leftist and Islamic groups have been trying for years to silence all criticism of jihad terror and Sharia oppression of women and others, and in the New Zealand massacre they see the best chance in a long time to move in for the kill.* I (along with other foes of jihad terror) could be banned from everything and rendered a non-person, a la Alex Jones, any day now.
> 
> This is no exaggeration. Meeting in Istanbul, the International Union for Muslim Scholars (IUMS) has called on non-Muslim countries to ban “Islamophobia,” which means criticism of Islam, including analysis of the motivating ideology fueling jihad terror. IUMS President Ahmed al-Raisouni said Friday: “IUMS calls on non-Muslim countries to ban the spread of hatred against Islam and Muslims.”
> 
> Since analysis of the motivating ideology behind jihad terror is routinely smeared as “hatred of Islam and Muslims,” this will likely outlaw all such analysis and make opposition to jihad terror effectively impossible.


Bold mine.

The Insanity of the Radical Left Religious Cult



> First Donald Trump was to blame for the NZ massacre. Now apparently it’s also Chelsea Clinton’s fault.


From the


> comments


:



> You can never satisfy these people; they will always move the goalposts and change the definitions. You are stuck in a virtual whack-a-mole. *Because, it is not about the issue, at hand; it’s about them and their compulsion and deep need to scold and correct others, ankle biters, one and all. It’s Chevy Chase’s malignant church lady on steroids. It is who and what they are. They actually believe they are heroic, in a Walter Mitty way.* What’s most extraordinary is they imagine themselves to be avant garde, cutting age when they haven’t had an original thought between them.


Bold mine.

Chelsea Clinton berated by students blaming her ‘rhetoric’ for causing New Zealand shootings



> *“It’s sickening to see people blame @ChelseaClinton for the NZ attacks because she spoke out against anti-Semitism,” Donald Trump Jr., the president’s eldest son, wrote on Twitter on Saturday. “We should all be condemning anti-Semitism & all forms of hate. Chelsea should be praised for speaking up. Anyone who doesn’t understand this is part of the problem.”*
> 
> Other Republicans used the confrontation to compare it to how President Donald Trump’s rhetoric has been blamed for stoking violence and allowing a rise to white supremacism. Conservative pundit Candace Owens, whose name was mentioned by the New Zealand gunman in his 74-page manifesto, said blaming others for such a tragedy was “nonsense.”


Bold mine.

I got no love for Bill's daughter but this misplaced blame is merely another way the _progressive thinkers_ utilize tragedy to shore their narrative. Trump, Jr, nails it.


----------



## Macfury

Agreed. But the Church Lady was Dana Carvey...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Agreed. But the Church Lady was Dana Carvey...


Right.


----------



## FeXL

One of the best articles I've read on the topic.

“Senseless”



> Here’s the chilling part: _Everything Tarrant identifies as qualities of a disintegrating Western civilization is true._ You may think that declining numbers of ethnic Europeans is a good thing, or something that has no particular moral meaning. But it really is happening. So are all the rest.
> 
> […]
> 
> The temptation many here will have in response to this obscene attack is to deny that it is based in any kind of reality. To do that, though, requires closing one’s eyes to actual conditions in the world. It would be like Russian aristocrats, circa 1900, telling themselves that the communist and anarchist revolutionaries committing acts of political murder have nothing to do with social, political, and economic changes roiling Europe and Russia of the era. That they are just inexplicable acts of savagery caused by the reading of revolutionary tracts.​
> It’s a very good piece.


Direct link: Radicalization & Degeneration


----------



## FeXL

Further perspective on the NZ killings.

Nigerian Muslim Militants Kill 120 Christians in Three Weeks



> The recent death toll of Christians in Nigeria has reached 120 with this week’s slaughter of more than 50 by Fulani Muslim militants in the Kaduna state of Nigeria, the _Christian Post_ reported.


Related:

Media Silence Surrounds Muslim Massacre of Christians



> The bizarre aspect of the coverage was not, in fact, the attention paid to a heinous crime committed in New Zealand, but the absolute silence surrounding the simultaneous massacre of scores of Christians by Muslim militants in Africa.
> 
> As Breitbart News alone reported among major news outlets, Fulani jihadists racked up a death toll of over 120 Christians over the past three weeks in central Nigeria, employing machetes and gunfire to slaughter men, women, and children, burning down over 140 houses, destroying property, and spreading terror.


Would someone on the boards please quote The Bigot's post(s) decrying this senseless taking of life? I must have missed them.

Thank you.


----------



## FeXL

Wah.

Ocasio-Cortez Explodes After Learning Her 'Unfavorable' Rating Has Skyrocketed



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's "unfavorable" rating has skyrocketed now that she has become more well-known, according to a new poll from left-leaning Gallup.
> 
> The poll, released on Friday, found that the increase in Ocasio-Cortez's "unfavorable" rating in recent months has more than doubled her increase in "favorable ratings."
> 
> "Half of U.S. adults were unfamiliar with or had no opinion of her in September after her seismic primary win over the summer, but that figure has shrunk to 29% today," Gallup reported. "But the increased visibility has not improved her overall standing with Americans."


Huh.

Nice to see the rest of the planet catching up to where some of us have been since day 1.

More:



> Ocasio-Cortez did not respond well to the news, which is typical of her as she normally reacts to criticisms by playing the victim card, or claiming that they are conspiracy theories, foolish nonsense, or she attacks the source.


Further:



> Former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz, a lifelong Democrat who is mulling a potential presidential run as an independent, slammed Ocasio-Cortez at the same event.
> 
> *"Going back to the Green New Deal, in the Green New Deal there is a proposal that says that by 2030 every building in America is going to be transformed to clean energy," Schultz said. "Now, that's a well-intentioned idea but it's never going to happen. Let’s propose things that are true, that are honest, that are sincere, and that are realistic."*


Sorry, Howard: Truth, honesty, sincerity & realism are factors that rarely enter a Prog's arguments...


----------



## FeXL

Interesting take.

Socialists Don’t Really Believe in Socialism



> Can we dispel, once and for all, the idea that socialists, “democratic” or otherwise, actually believe in the socialism they peddle?
> 
> *“Socialists” love money, guns, walls, fossil fuels, Amazon, meat, private jets and cars, luxury apartments, and paying low taxes just like everyone else.*
> 
> What sets “socialists” apart is a certain desire for control.


Bold mine.

And here I thought this was all merely just another example of Prog hypocrisy.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Wah.
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez Explodes After Learning Her 'Unfavorable' Rating Has Skyrocketed


You'll note her favorable rating went up by 8 points with Democrats though.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Socialists Don’t Really Believe in Socialism
> 
> And here I thought this was all merely just another example of Prog hypocrisy.


People in the lower echelons of socialism actually buy into the stuff--some notable members on EhMac. But their betters only use these useful idiots to gain power. What's funny is that a lot of the socialist middle managers think they're going to be part of the power structure. When the revolution comes, they're the ones living in freezing huts, lit by candlelight between trips to the bread line.


----------



## FeXL

Maybe she should go back to bartending...

AOC Isn’t Even a Good Environmentalist



> The Green New Deal is an unserious effort predicated upon the absurd notion of “environmental justice.” You see, for today’s Greens, unlike the idealistic environmentalists of yesteryear, punishing the United States to make up for its purported past sins is the goal. Greens, such as AOC, care little for actual progress. They merely want to hurt Americans (while enriching themselves). Embracing the Green New Deal will cost taxpayers as much as $7 trillion over a decade and make life harder on average Americans.
> 
> For a fraction of that cost, the United States could build nuclear fission power plants, invest in carbon capture technology to clean our air, while at the same time develop nuclear fusion technology that will provide abundant, advanced, and clean energy for all — and still allow for humans to live comfortably. But, that’s not the goal of the Green New Deal.


----------



## FeXL

More on Christchurch.

Let’s put the Christchurch terrorist attack into context



> But let me try to do what no member of the mainstream media will dare do. Let me use facts and figures to put the Christchurch murders into perspective:
> 
> Since the start of 2019, there have been about 355 terror attacks in 31 countries resulting in deaths. Of these 355 terror attacks, one was carried out by a right-wing extremist and the other 354 were carried out by faithful members of the religion of harmony and happiness.
> The 354 terror attacks claimed by our most favouritest religion resulted in 1,956 deaths and a further 2,020 injuries. So, the death toll has been running at about 195 people a week since the start of this year.
> The 1,956 deaths included about 130 Christians, 65 Hindus, 12 Buddhists and one Jew. *The other 1,748 slaughtered in the last ten weeks by members of the religion of peace were all members of the religion of peace.*​


Bold mine.

Just like I predicted in an earlier comment: the lion's share of those killed by Islamists have been other Islamists.

And, I'm not entirely convinced he was a right-wing extremist, either...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk college admission scams & Barry's legacy!

Malia, Michelle, Barack and the College Admissions Scandal



> ...People have been scamming their ways into prestige universities for decades, maybe centuries, but in the past they have had the good sense not to put the cash on the table. It seems that in this scandal a few of the bribers and their brokers may well pay for their indiscretion with prison sentences as well.
> 
> The media pretend to be shocked. In an editorial on the scandal, the New York _Times_ singled out Harvard University for its “special admissions preferences and back doors for certain applicants.” This is the same New York _Times_, however, that published an entirely uncritical article three years prior headlined, “Malia Obama Rebels, Sort of, by Choosing Harvard.”
> 
> Malia is the fourth member of the Obama family to attend that august university, none of whom, save perhaps for Grandpa Obama, deserved to be there.


Interesting read. Didn't know about the old man.


----------



## FeXL

<snort> Activists? On _my_ farm?

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Is your farm ready for activists?



> It’s an unfortunate reality for many farmers — the very frightening possibility of activists targeting them on their private property, where their homes are, where they care for their livestock and raise their children.
> 
> Last weekend, Ontario dairy farmers were left shaken when activists trespassed on private property, entered barns without permission, and reportedly, even stole a dead calf.
> 
> The events have left several outspoken farmers angry, but also feeling extremely violated. It’s one thing for activists to protest in a public space, but it’s quite another to have highly-motivated and agitated strangers enter your place of work and home yard.


I hope the bastards can run...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> <snort> Activists? On _my_ farm?
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Is your farm ready for activists?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the bastards can run...


I know my way around a farm. They'd better hope a fine heifer doesn't hind-kick them in the head as they pass.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

POLL: In New York, Trump’s Approval Ratings are Higher than Ocasio-Cortez’s



> Congresswoman Ocasio-Cortez might be a hit among the fringe left, but polling indicates she’s alienating voters and Democrats.


:clap::clap::clap:

You go, girl!!!


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats their own.

Twitter’s Thought Police Exposed After Prominent Feminist Sues the Company For Targeted Ban



> Meghan Murphy, who runs FeministCurrent, Canada’s leading feminist website, is suing Twitter for banning her for her personal beliefs.
> 
> The lawsuit, filed on Monday, says she was banned because her beliefs don’t align with the company’s politics.
> 
> According to the suit, Twitter sent an email to Murphy, on November 8, stating that she’d violated the hateful conduct policy when she referred to Jonathan Y (who goes by Jonathan) as “him.”


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the fallout from Christchurch 'more.

Calling Out Around the World



> *All jihad is local, but all "Islamophobia" is global. So, if a Muslim of Afghan origin shoots up a gay nightclub in Florida and kills 49 people, that's just one crazed loner and no broader lessons can be discerned from his act. On the other hand, if a white guy shoots up two mosques in New Zealand and kills 50 people, that indicts us all, and we need to impose worldwide restraints on free speech to make sure it doesn't happen again.* I'm ecumenical enough to mourn the dead in both gay clubs and mosques, but I wonder why we are so conditioned to accept Islamic terror as (in the famous words of London mayor Sadiq Khan) "part and parcel of living in a big city" that it is only the exceptions to the rule that prompt industrial-scale moral preening from politicians and media.


Bold mine.

Nails it.

h/t SDA, with some great comments.

Related:

I must have missed the part...

...where Prime Minister Dressup phoned the Netherlands to express his tearful condolences...



> "CCTV captures Turkish 'gunman' Gökmen Tanis, 37, on Dutch tram moments before '*terrorist-motivated*' shooting spree left *three people dead* and *nine others wounded*."
> 
> "Tanis had been due in court on March 4 *in connection with a rape case*, accused of sexually assaulting his victim several times, and *threatening to burn down her home*."​
> Hmmm... Pierre-lite sure got on the blower tout de suite to New Zealand... but I guess that was different...


Links' bold.

Curious that The Bigot wasn't busy castigating this killer, idn't it...

Related, too:

Dutch Terror Suspect APPREHENDED, Had Long Record Of Law Enforcement Run-Ins



> A 37-year-old Turkish national has been arrested by Dutch police in connection with a shooting Monday morning in the nation's fourth-largest town of Utrecht, ending a nationwide manhunt.
> 
> NBC News reports that Dutch authorities say they were able to identify the man from security surveillance footage taken aboard a city tram in Utrech, just before the man opened fire on about a dozen other passengers on the train. It is the same man pictured in an "all points bulletin" released by Dutch authorities earlier Monday morning.


Related, three:

No, The New Zealand Shooter Was Not A Nationalist



> The mass murder of 49 Muslims at prayer in a New Zealand mosque is an atrocity that has led to a search for explanations. Some writers have attributed the killings to the “nationalism,” or “white nationalism,” of the killer.
> 
> Deliberately exploiting social media, he posted a lengthy manifesto revealing (or purporting to reveal) his opinions. We thus have some evidence—although its value is uncertain—about his motives. Here I want to explore the question whether, and if so in what sense, he was a “nationalist.”
> 
> This question is important because the murderer’s killing spree is being used to discredit nationalism and those who espouse it. But it is implausible to claim that the murders of these innocent Muslim victims was caused by nationalism. Rather, it appears to me that this killer was a kind of globalist, who in this respect and several others resembles the mass murderers of ISIS.


Related, four:

How the Christchurch Shooter Seduced the Media With His Evil



> Journalists and other commentators have spent several days scrambling to cobble together a coherent narrative from the manifesto. They have opined on its citations of Sir Oswald Mosley and Candace Owens, parsed claims that it makes about the shooter’s ideology, and declared the shooter’s ties to 8chan are clear evidence of his right-wing extremism. They have described the manifesto as “a document of the utmost single-minded clarity.” And they are certain it says something about the “extreme right,” particularly in its references to medieval European history and the Crusades.
> 
> *Their confidence in their reading would be laughable if it were not so biased by their own ideological preconceptions. To put it bluntly, they have been pwnd.*


Bold mine.

Prog media _pwnd_? 

Shocka...

More:



> The whole document reads like a series of red herrings strewn about the pages of a thriller by Dan Brown. *Even attempting to parse this cut-and-paste nonsense is to fall into the trap. It is beyond naïve to take anything said in the manifesto seriously as a clue to the shooter’s intention other than to sow discord.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Child Sex Offender Read to Kids at 'Drag Queen Story Hour,' Pro-Family Group Reveals



> On Friday, the pro-family group MassResistance revealed that a performer at "Drag Queen Story Hour" at the Houston Public Library (HPL) is, in fact, a convicted child sex offender. HPL confirmed the report, apologized, and insisted the drag queen was never alone with the children.
> 
> MassResistance revealed that 32-year-old Alberto Garza, who goes by the stage name Tatiana Mala-Niña, was convicted in 2008 for sexually assaulting an 8-year-old boy. The library had not run a background check on any of the drag queens.


Perhaps, just maybe, the problem began with the hare-brained scheme of "Drag Queen Story Hour" in the first place.

Jes' sayin'...

h/t & related comments:

I, Napoleon


----------



## FeXL

Leftist Idiot David Sirota Spent Months Relentlessly Attacking Bernie Sanders' Democrat Opponents as a Columnist for the Guardian, While Not Disclosing His Affiliation with Sanders;
Suddenly Deletes 20,000 Tweets 



> Sneaky, cowardly, and full of lies, like all socialists.


I can find little to argue with...


----------



## FeXL

Seb Gorka on the Pseudo-Conservatives
The Bulwark's Latest Declaration of Eternal Conservative Principles: Conservatives Are Ginning Up Fake Fears About Socialism



> The Bulwark's article actually says socialism is NBD, really:
> 
> But upon closer inspection the right's bashing of socialism rings a little hollow--and not just because of Gorka's bombast. Yes, AOC's proposals are misguided but they are unlikely steps toward a planned economy, show trials, or the gulag system.​
> "Misguided"? And then come the claims that just because she's advocating socialism, it doesn't mean she'll bring about the bad parts of socialism.
> 
> Hey, remember when True Conservatives believed that all the parts of socialism were the bad parts of socialism? Now apparently a lot of socialism is good, as long as we stay away from the bad parts, like totalitarianism.
> 
> Which, as history tells us, can be easily extracted from socialism, and in fact is successfully extracted from it almost every time it's tried.
> 
> That's sarcasm, if I'm not laying it on thick enough. Every socialist says "This time, we'll implement socialism without the show trials, gulags, and political prisons!"
> 
> And they tend to be liars on that point.


----------



## FeXL

New Yorkers Do to Florida What Latin Americans Do to America



> The problem with mass immigration into America has nothing to do with ethnicity or race; it is entirely about values. The proof is this: The problem is the same with "internal" immigration. New Yorkers immigrating to Florida and Californians immigrating to Texas and Arizona do to those states what Latin Americans do to America: They bring different values — specifically, left-wing values, starting with belief in big government.
> 
> Next time someone labels your opposition to mass immigration "racist" or "xenophobic," tell them you are equally opposed to New Yorkers immigrating to Florida and Californians immigrating to Arizona. And for the same reason: They bring with them the very values that caused them to flee. The only difference is Latin Americans are largely unaware of what they are doing; New Yorkers, Californians and other leftists who move to conservative states know exactly what they're doing: voting for the government policies from which they fled.


----------



## FeXL

_Not_ a problem.

5 MS-13 Members Accused of Stabbing Virginia Teen 100 Times



> Police say five MS-13 gang members stabbed a 16-year-old boy 100 times in Maryland last weekend before driving his body to a remote area of Virginia and setting it ablaze.


----------



## FeXL

So, Queen Elizabeth keeps telling me...

...my "Highland Clearances" remuneration cheques are in the mail...



> Melina Abdullah, co-founder of Black Lives Matter Los Angeles, said Black Lives Matter activists have a “*right to riot*” to make powerful people listen to their message.​


More:



> Of course, Melina... let's pull the cops from every black community in America and watch everything go full throttle, balls to the wall _"*Lord of the Flies.*"_


----------



## FeXL

Google VP Stepped In to Ban Christian Political Advertisements About Traditional Marriage When Employees Began Complaining That Lawful, Respectful Political Disagreement Was a "Microagression"



> *Google barred a Christian video on same-sex marriage from advertising on YouTube after backlash from employees, internal communications show.
> 
> The video said gay people are welcome as Christians but are called to follow Christian teachings on sex and marriage.
> 
> A Google VP agreed the video was too offensive to air as an advertisement.
> 
> Google HR highlighted the video and response in an internal newsletter dedicated to policing "microaggressions."*​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Highest bidder journalism;
> 
> It’s a frightening prospect to think any person or entity with significant funds could buy editorial time or space to promote a specific ideology, but that’s what’s going on between the Guardian and the Open Philanthropy Project (OPP).
> 
> In 2017, the daily U.K.-based newspaper sought and received a grant from OPP to regularly print editorial content in support of OPP’s well-established animal rights agenda. OPP is paying the Guardian $886,600 (USD) to publish a series titled “Animals farmed.” It consists of a steady stream of articles that paint animal agriculture as inhumane, unhealthy and dangerous to the environment. […]
> 
> OPP is no ordinary reader. It’s funded by Dustin Moskowitz, one of the founders of Facebook. It has an unapologetic focus on farm-animal welfare – which it has every right to have, by the way – that is led by Lewis Bollard, a former leader at the Humane Society of the United States. It recently handed over $4 million in support of Prop 12 in California. Oh, and it is an investor in Impossible Foods, the maker of the Impossible Burger. The point is, its resources are significant, and it stands to gain financially and otherwise from the furthering of its anti-livestock agenda.​


I have mixed feelings about this but tend to agree with the first commenter: As long as the article is prefaced with the author's political affiliations and source of funding, have at 'er.

How much different would this be than extant publications that currently print ad-driven articles promoting a particular product or service?


----------



## FeXL

Further perspective on biased media coverage of mass killings.

Media Gorges Itself on Hatred While Ignoring Atrocities



> On a day in March, more than 40 members of a religious minority were targeted for their faith and murdered. I don’t mean the Mosque shooting in New Zealand, but the massacre of Christians in Nigeria, about which the American media was altogether unconcerned.


More:



> A search for “Nigeria” in the Times’ archives shows that no ink has been spilled in the columns of this, America’s “newspaper of record,” for the Christians facing extermination at the hands of Muslims in that country. *This is odd, isn’t it?*


Bold mine.

Nope...

Further:



> Though they feign impartiality, the Left, people like Kingsley, plainly value some lives more than others. *The Left, then, is necessarily immoral.*


Bold mine.

That's one word for it...

Finally:



> The great tragedy of our time is that we have allowed morally bankrupt parasitic writers like Kingsley to appoint themselves the arbiters of ethics. *People like Kingsley feed on hatred and, in fact, need hatred to survive.* They latch on to tragedy—but they are selective about their “hosts”—and engorge themselves on the hatred that they bring up from our body politic.


Bold mine.

Now, substitute "Kingsley" with "The Bigot"...


----------



## FeXL

Further fallout from $15/hr minimum wage hikes.

Study: $15 Minimum Wage Would Cause 400,000 New Crimes Per Year



> A $15 per hour minimum wage would lead to $2.4 billion in property crimes, a new paper released Monday argues.
> 
> The paper directly contradicts past arguments, most prominently from the Obama-era Council of Economic Advisers, that raising the minimum wage would reduce crime rates. Rather, the authors find, an increase to the minimum wage drives up property crime rates among 16-to-24-year-olds, the group most likely to be working for minimum wage already.


Interesting read, coming from a perspective I hadn't crossed before.


----------



## FeXL

Welcome to 2015, Ted!

Ted Koppel: Trump's Not Imagining Things, The Liberal Media Are Out to Get Him



> Koppel added to Kalb that "we are not the reservoir of objectivity that I think we were."​


Ya think? :yikes:

Related:

Jeff Bezos and His Media Allies Spread Conspiracy Theory That Trump and Saudi Arabia Were Behind the National Enquirer Revelation About Bezos' Affair;
Now That This is Debunked, Where Is the Apology? Where is Media Accountability?



> Sometimes stories are simpler than they're made out to be. That appears to be the case with Jeff Bezos.
> 
> When the National Enquirer reported that Bezos, the Amazon founder who is the world's richest man, was having an extramarital affair and had sent racy texts, including photos of his penis, to his girlfriend, Bezos assembled a high-priced legal and PR team to mount an aggressive defense.
> 
> All of a sudden, sympathetic commentators began suggesting Bezos had been hacked. There was word that a "government entity" had gotten hold of the texts and photos. There was dark speculation of international intrigue, that Saudi Arabia might have used the Enquirer to target Bezos, who owns the Washington Post, in retaliation for the Post's coverage of the murder of the columnist and Saudi regime critic Jamal Khashoggi. And of course, President Trump played some sort of behind-the-scenes role.
> 
> 
> Bezos orchestrated it all, using his security consultant to feed information to his newspaper, and also writing a much-discussed personal statement published on Medium.


Sounds a lot like all those op-eds that a certain Librano was talking 'bout just a few weeks back, donit?

Related, too:

Group Controlled by the Diane Feinstein Aide, Doug Jones, Who Got $50 Million from Leftwing Billionaires to Continue the FusionGPS Russia Sham, Floods the Media With Fresh Talking Points Every Day, and Get This, The Media Loves "Reporting" It



> The media wants you to think they're diligent investigators into the truth.
> 
> What they really are just frontmen for Democrat political operatives -- and sometimes paid off by those political operatives.


Related, three:

NYT Writer Links Trump to Mosque Shooter Via 'George Soros White Supremacist Conspiracy Theory'



> On Monday morning, _New York Times_ contributor Wajahat Ali strained to connect President Donald Trump to the white supremacist terrorist who shot up two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand. He insisted that Trump is actually a white supremacist, because he referred to illegal immigration as an "invasion" and warned that someone might be funding the caravans, perhaps George Soros.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Further fallout from $15/hr minimum wage hikes.
> 
> Study: $15 Minimum Wage Would Cause 400,000 New Crimes Per Year


Very interesting. Thanks. 

This could partly explain why, despite having a high homicide rate for a developed country, the U.S. does not have a high property crime rate.

Some quick google results for those interested in further reading:
U.S. modelling attempt at finding "optimal" minimum wages to reduce crime.
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/0df4/837d83e5d10604365c2bd0ff19929ae8fdde.pdf

International crime rate figures (mostly English countries).
https://www.bocsar.nsw.gov.au/Documents/BB/bb109.pdf


----------



## FeXL

Leftist Media Fact-Checker Who Falsely, And Absurdly, Spread Lie That US Marines Tattoo Was a Nazi Tattoo and Smeared an ICE Agent Now Hired by NYU Journalism School to... Teach a Class Called "Reporting on the Far Right"



> A _fact-checker_.
> 
> Who doesn't bother checking facts.
> 
> Even when working as a fact-checker for The New Yorker, which, once upon a time, prided itself on its meticulous and almost-unerring fact-checking.
> 
> And now she'll be _teaching a class_ on "reporting on the far right."
> 
> Will "correctly identifying common shapes" be a prerequisite for the course?
> 
> Will she instruct students on how to identify Nazis with a 100,000% success rate (that is, you identify 1000 times as many Nazis as you actually see)?


----------



## FeXL

MoveOn.org Demands Democrats Boycott AIPAC Not Because of Its "Islamophobia" (aka, Rejection of Antisemitism); _Kamala Harris, Elizabeth Warren Will Dutifully Boycott_



> *MoveOn asks 2020 Dems to boycott AIPAC conference* _The mostly symbolic move deepens a progressive rift on Israel._
> 
> By BEN SCHRECKINGER and MARC CAPUTO 03/20/2019 01:54 PM EDT
> 
> The liberal group MoveOn is calling on Democratic presidential candidates to skip this year’s AIPAC policy conference, citing the pro-Israel group’s links to the right-wing government of Benjamin Netanyahu and charging that AIPAC has flirted with Islamophobia.
> 
> The move underscores a growing willingness on the left to criticize Israel and its staunchest Washington supporters, particularly since freshman Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) bashed supporters of Israel in terms widely condemned as anti-Semitic.​


Ah. Bro-Fo. Now I understand...


----------



## FeXL

Curious, that. Day and a half old news & The Bigot hasn't even mentioned this yet...

It’s Their Own Fault, Really



> Zerohedge;
> 
> A bus full of school children in Italy was set on fire by its driver in the outskirts of Milan on Wednesday in protest of migrants who have drowned due to the country’s hardline stance on blocking migrant vessels, according to Reuters. […]
> 
> The driver, Ousseynou Sy, a 47-year-old Senegalese-born Italian with a criminal record, reportedly shouted “Stop the deaths at sea, I’ll carry out a massacre” according to police spokesman Marco Palmieri.
> 
> All of the children were able to escape before the bus was completely engulfed in flames. One child told reporters that the man had threatened to pour gas on them and set them ablaze.​
> Let’s hope these children have been taught a valuable lesson.
> 
> Scenes from #Italy earlier where an African terrorist hijacked a school bus and tried to burn 51 schoolchildren alive. *Remember, if you have a problem with this you're a 'white nationalist' etc. The left haven't decided yet to play this incident down or ignore it altogether* pic.twitter.com/tLQdsViYeA
> 
> — Alternative view Ireland (@AltviewIreland) March 20, 2019​


Bold mine.

I suspect the latter...


----------



## FeXL

XX)

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> University of Sydney backs research into giving plants and animals legal rights (paywalled)
> 
> University of Sydney research probing into the “moral, legal and political status” of animals and the environment has been slammed as “out of touch”, prompting questions over who is funding the study.
> 
> A team of 14 university researchers studying “Multispecies Justice”, claim to explore rights for those that are “more than human” as part of the University of Sydney’s broader FutureFix program they themselves have dubbed as “counterintuitive”, as stated on their website.
> 
> “Justice is typically thought to be the preserve of humans, and advocacy has sought to ensure all humans are subjects of justice,” researchers wrote on the university’s website.


I do like the second comment:



> We’ve already got a turnip for Prime Minister.


Why, yes. Yes, we do...


----------



## FeXL

Good question.

Student Grills Beto: 'When Am I Going To Get An Actual Policy From You...?'



> A student at Penn State University put the screws to Democratic presidential candidate Beto O'Rourke on Tuesday during a campaign stop, asking the failed Senate candidate, "When am I going to get an actual policy from you instead of just platitudes and stories?"
> 
> O'Rourke made the campaign stop after The Washington Post brought to light a series of embarrassing stories from his past, including claims that O'Rourke literally ate dirt after he lost his Senate race last year to Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) and previously put his child's poop into a bowl and tried to convince his wife it was an avocado.


Speaking of which, Freddie, still waiting for your defence of the alleged adult & the verdant turd.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Speaking of which, Freddie, still waiting for your defence of the alleged adult & the verdant turd.


Orange man bad. Meme generator.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Very interesting. Thanks.
> 
> This could partly explain why, despite having a high homicide rate for a developed country, the U.S. does not have a high property crime rate.
> 
> Some quick google results for those interested in further reading:


Welcome!

Thx for the additional info.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Fodder Queen s'more.

VICTIM!!! I'M A VICTIM!!!

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers: When I First Started Going to School, My Teachers Thought I Was a Retard



> Well... they're not wrong.
> 
> Congresswoman Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez recalled how her public-school teachers thought she needed "remedial education" because she had grown up speaking Spanish at home.​
> And also, I'm guessing, because she's stone-cold stupid and ignorant as a lichen.
> 
> The freshman lawmaker, speaking Saturday at a packed town hall organized by the Jackson Heights People for Public Schools, said, "As a child I spoke Spanish first. … and I went to a school where no one looked like me. I went to a school where teachers thought I needed remedial education because I spoke two languages instead of one."​
> Oh? Which two languages?
> 
> And yeah, I totally believe that being bilingual in New York City was a _totally exotic thing that teachers were baffled by_ in Nineteen F***ing *NINETY-SIX*, about when this retard would have begun school.
> 
> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit... I bet one third of her teachers spoke Spanish as a first language themselves.


Read more to find out where she lies about scoring in the 99th percentile of a "high-stakes" test and other BS...

This stuff just writes itself.

Sounds _exactly_ like my father who entered grade 1 in a one room country school in rural Saskatchewan speaking only Ukrainian. In the 30's...

Related:

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and the Progressive University



> How is it, considering the economic nonsense she spouts, that Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez could graduate _cum laude_ from Boston University, with a degree in international relations and economics?


----------



## FeXL

Waiting for Progs the world over to decry this vicious attack...

Priest stabbed during morning mass in Montreal



> The rector at St. Joseph’s Oratory in Montreal was stabbed as he said mass in the church on Friday morning.
> 
> Footage from the 8:30 a.m. mass, broadcast on a Catholic television network, showed a man dressed in dark clothing and wearing a white baseball cap walking toward the altar. The man knocked over a candle as he rushed toward Father Claude Grou, striking him at least twice with an object in his right hand. Grou moved away, falling as the man attacked him and knocking over a banner at the right of the altar.


No? Nothing?

Quelle surprise...


----------



## FeXL

The staggering cost and challenge of new infrastructure pummels any quick energy transition plan



> *Hard-core environmental pioneer Michael Shellenburger has now changed his tune by approximately 180 degrees, now stating exactly what the far-too-quiet petroleum sector has been saying – that powering a green energy future by relying on wind/solar is pretty much impossible. Bill Gates is now saying the same thing.*
> 
> Idealism is a great thing to energize people in a new direction. Idealism that ignores the voices of people who do all the work is best left in grade school.


Bold mine.

Progs hit hardest.


----------



## FeXL

Good.

Google and Facebook Fell for Invoice Scam That Cost the Companies $100M



> Evaldas Rimasauskas, a Lithuanian citizen, concocted a brazen scheme that allowed him to bilk Facebook and Google out of more than $100 million. The crime defrauded Google of $23 million and Facebook of $99 million.


----------



## FeXL

Curious, that.

And just like that, they suddenly HATE the Electoral College



> In all fairness, it's not just that the Democrats [read: Socialists-Communists] HATE the Electoral College and are now pushing to get rid of it for being in their path to power...they HATE America and the Republic* even more than they LOVE being in control.


----------



## FeXL

Don't you dare clean your room!!!



> "Jordan Peterson's popular *'12 Rules' book banned by New Zealand booksellers* because of Christchurch mosque massacre."​
> One sidenote...
> 
> A New Zealand bookstore stopped selling Jordan Peterson’s book in light of the Christchurch mosque shootings, but *continues to offer Adolf Hitler’s “Mein Kampf.”*​
> Say, what?!?


Actions—> consequences.

New Zealand Bookstore Disappears From Facebook, Twitter After Banning Jordan Peterson Book



> In the aftermath of the Christchurch mosque attacks, the New Zealand bookstore Whitcoulls removed psychologist Jordan Peterson's bestselling book _12 Rules for Life: An Antidote to Chaos_, claiming that the book was connected to the shootings. *Shortly afterward, the bookstore's social media accounts on Facebook and Twitter mysteriously disappeared.*


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

The Impossibility Of Repealing The Law Of Unintended Consequences



> Here are some interesting data on the actual consequences of plastic bans. The author suggests some ridiculous remedies (fees instead of bans), but at least she is working from actual facts, instead of touchy-feely "IT'S FOR THE CHILDREN AND THE WHALES!" emotive crap.
> 
> 
> Plastic bag bans can backfire if consumers just use other plastics instead


----------



## FeXL

Day by Day cartoon nails it.

Capital.


----------



## Beej

Parody or not?

The racist practice of mispronouncing names
https://kuow.org/stories/a-rose-by-any-other-name-would-not-be-me


> You know when you're standing in line at a coffee shop, trying to figure out what to order? Your mind races. How much caffeine can I handle today? Should I get that overpriced bagel?
> 
> Many people with "unconventional" names experience a different kind of anxiety in this moment: figuring out what "safe" and "easy" name they should use that day.


I listened to the podcast. They sound serious. And seriously spoiled. I hope it's a parody.

By the way, it's pronounced "Behj" you racists. Same as beige. +10 oppression points for me.


----------



## Macfury

Yow! I've been thinking the pronunciation wrong all this time!


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Yow! I've been thinking the pronunciation wrong all this time!


Wrong thoughts are even more violent than words. They are silent, but deadly.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Wrong thoughts are even more violent than words. They are silent, but deadly.


I have gas like that sometimes. Call 'em SBFD...


----------



## FeXL

'A DISGRACE': Ocasio-Cortez Angered After McConnell Allows Vote On Green New Deal



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) tweeted in anger on Saturday over Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell's decision to allow a vote on her $93 trillion "Green New Deal" next week, saying McConnell was "wasting votes" *and that it was "a disgrace."*


Bold mine.

Why, yes. Yes, it is...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

If $15 minimum wage is such a good idea, why did AOC's bar close down?



> *The brilliant Thomas Sowell, when in college, considered himself a Marxist. Asked what changed him, Sowell said, “Evidence.”*
> 
> After completing undergrad at Harvard and obtaining a master’s in economics, Sowell landed a summer internship with the Department of Labor. While there, he researched the impact of minimum wage law on employment. Sowell learned two things, both of which he found startling. First, minimum wage laws _create_ job loss by pricing the unskilled out of the labour force.


Bold mine.

More:



> Before her election to Congress, Ocasio-Cortez worked as a bartender at a popular New York bar in Union Square called The Coffee Shop. How popular? Investor’s Business Daily said the bar was “frequented by A-list celebrities and featured on Sex and the City.” *Despite its popularity, The Coffee Shop went out of business last year.* Its co-owner, Charles Milite, cited as the primary reason the city’s minimum wage law. “The minimum wage is going up,” said Milite, “and we have a huge number of employees.”


Bold also mine.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Best Week Ever.
Best Month Ever.
Best Year Ever.



> CNN complains that Tucker Carlson's wonderful gesture of sending Brian "Butterball Powerbottom" Stelter a dozen jelly donuts is "fat shaming."
> 
> Wait -- fat shaming? I don't understand. In all the pictures from seven this journalist uses to represent himself, he's only mildly overweight, not obese.
> 
> So how could this be fat shaming?


----------



## FeXL

COLLUSION!!! :yikes:

FEC Complaint: Bernie Breaking Federal Law by Employing Foreign National



> The Bernie Sanders presidential campaign is violating federal election law by employing foreign nationals in advisory campaign positions, according to a newly filed complaint to the Federal Election Commission obtained exclusively by the _Free Beacon_.
> 
> The complaint points to the employment of three individuals, including Maria Belén Sisa, an illegal immigrant from Argentina who is in the United States under the protections of DACA and has been named deputy national press secretary for Bernie 2020. Sisa, who collected a salary from the Bernie 2016 campaign and also made financial contributions to it, recently made headlines when she questioned whether American Jews, including her own boss Sanders, were loyal to the United States.
> 
> Both the work for the campaign and contributions are "direct and serious violations" of federal election law, the complaint argues.


----------



## FeXL

Chicago police union wants federal probe in Jussie Smollett case



> The Chicago police union’s president alleges that the county’s top prosecutor interfered with the investigation of “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett before recusing herself and wants the Justice Department to determine if she broke any laws.
> 
> WLS-TV in Chicago reports that Fraternal Order of Police President Kevin Graham wrote the Justice Department following reports that Cook County State’s Attorney Kim Foxx asked Police Superintendent Eddie Johnson to let the FBI investigate Smollett’s allegations that he was attacked by two masked men after the former chief of staff to former first lady Michelle Obama informed Foxx that Smollett’s family had concerns about the probe.
> 
> The police kept the investigation, and Foxx recused herself.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

'Progressive' = the New Nazi



> Before Donald Trump was elected President, and certainly since, self-described "progressives" or "democratic socialists" in the Democratic Party have denigrated anybody who opposes their agenda as Nazis. But are they engaging in psychological projection? Consider the following recent events.
> 
> Comments by Rep. Ilhan Omar, Rep. Jim Clyburn and Rep. Rashida Tlaib display contempt for Jews -- in Rep. Clyburn's case, for victims of the Holocaust. Heavily Democratic legislatures in New York, Illinois and Virginia perpetuate the wanton destruction of human life by passing laws allowing abortion to the moment of birth. In Virginia, Democratic Gov. Ralph Northam said a woman can choose whether a baby who survived a botched abortion should live. False flags are cynically organized to delude the unsuspecting and promote an agenda. Behind those developments is the pervasive identity politics that defines some groups as inherently better than others.
> 
> *In those four areas -- anti-Semitism, genocide, false flags and identity politics -- do "democratic socialists" and Nazis share more than the former want to admit.*
> 
> Contempt for Jews is not limited to Nazis or "democratic socialists." But by embracing Islam in their politics of "diversity" and "inclusion," the "democratic socialists" tolerate Islam's anti-Semitism. The Nazis understood the connection between Islam and anti-Semitism so well that they sought Islam as an ally in their politics of extermination.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Wah... :-(

New York Post: Choose Your March Madness Brackets for the Leftists and NeverTrumpers (But I Repeat Myself) Who Were Most Wrong on the Russia Hoax



> This is fun and funny and I can't wait to see who wins.
> 
> Here are the brackets, separated into four regions: Cable, Network, Print, and Twitterati. You might have to hit the Enlarge button to see the entrants, and their descriptions, clearly.
> 
> Kap'n Bill's on there. So is Dr. Tick Tock Von Boom-Boom.
> 
> Can't everyone be the worst?!
> 
> The butthurt that "journalists" are feeling about their twitter pals being put into a Worst Journalist tournament is immense. They're shrieking that it's some kind of violation to make mock of them.
> 
> "How is it acceptable for someone to completely balls to the face dunk on people that deserve it?" https://t.co/w8TDJEZw6p
> — Scott (@ScottyE_FL) March 26, 2019​


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

But She Dominated The Schadenfreude Demographic



> […] Maddow, who has consistently vied for the first or second top-rated cable news program, was sixth on Monday evening, *down almost 500,000 total viewers* from the previous Monday, as was MSNBC’s second top-rated program in primetime, The Last Word With Lawrence O’Donnell.​
> OUCH: March 25th Cable News scoreboard.


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:

Related:

Good Question: What Will Maddow and MSNBC Do Now For Programming Without Any Further RUSSIA! Bombshells?



> Good question from John Sexton, though I don't know why he didn't mention CNN as well; maybe there are so many CNN fans at Hot Air that they have a blanket site-wide prohibition against Making Fake Jake Mad.
> 
> But what will they do with the nine hour per programming day they previously devoted to RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA?
> 
> And what will happen to their ratings? I mean, I know CNN's ratings are garbage already, but what now?
> 
> Someone, I think on Tucker, pointed out that CNN and MSNBC are lying to their audience to keep them panicked, neurotic, and hysterical, so as to make them feel they must watch at all times to keep abreast of this Very Important, Very Dramatic Mystery Soap Opera.
> 
> ...
> 
> So what now? What's the Next Big Storyline they invent to try to hook viewers?
> 
> And what if viewers feel _burned_ by the excessive hype and inadequate payoff of the last Big Storyline? What if they feel used? Betrayed? _Lied to_, just to get Jeff Zucker a bigger bonus this year?
> 
> What will viewers do when they realize the man in the suit has just bought a new car from the profit he's made on your dreams?


Commit ritual suicide with a dull butter knife?


----------



## FeXL

Going to (Leave) California



> ou can't go a week without another report of businesses and people leaving California because of the high cost of housing. Today it's the Wall Street Journal's turn, in a story headlined, "California Has the Jobs but Not Enough Homes." The problem -- a self-inflicted problem if there ever was one -- is that the hot economy is creating jobs, but developers can't build enough affordable living space. The _WSJ_ reports that "companies are expanding outside the state or moving outright as an affordable-housing crisis casts a shadow on the booming economy."


----------



## FeXL

Good.

CPD Releases Entire Smollett Investigative File, Just Before Smollett's Legal Team In the State's Attorney Office Seals the Records



> So here is everything they have.
> 
> These files were provided by the Chicago Police Department in response to a FOIA request that CWBChicago submitted upon learning that the Cook County State's Attorney's Office had reached a sealed agreement to resolve Smollett's criminal exposure in the case.​
> I would guess that they acted quickly to comply with the FOIA when they caught wind of what corrupt deal had been struck, rather than going through the usual 15-24 months of illegal delay.
> 
> Good on 'em.


Related:

Smollett Hoax



> Keeps getting more bizarre: @AJGuglielmi says the gag order keeps secret an investigative file that’s about 8 inches thick and bars @Chicago_Police from discussing the investigation.


----------



## FeXL

Mercedes & BMW drivers hardest hit...

The EU tentatively backed a plan to fit every car starting in 2022 with a device meant to automatically stop drivers from speeding



> The European Union has approved draft legislation that would require every new car sold in Europe starting in 2022 to include software meant to slow drivers down when they speed.
> The “Intelligent Speed Assistance” software uses a combination of GPS, sign-recognition cameras, and maps to work out whether a vehicle is passing the local speed limit.


But!



> It is designed to automatically slow cars found to be speeding – *but can be overridden by drivers.*


Bold mine...

Then WTF is the point? XX)

Further (for the comments)

I, For One, Welcome Our New Self-Driving Overlords



> So, if the gov’t takes responsibility by passing a law that stops speeding then that must also mean that if a problem occurs due to the car having the wrong speed then the gov’t is also responsible.
> 
> Examples:
> 1) the car erroneously thinks it is in a 50 zone, when it is really a 30 zone. The go’vt pays the ticket right? The driver assumed the car was right, because the law says that the car must know the speed zone.
> 2) the car thinks it is in a 30 zone, when really it is a 100 zone. A semi plows up its rear side and kills several people. The gov’t is responsible right? The driver tried to go faster, but couldn’t. While he could slam the gas to over-ride, as soon as he got to the 100 limit he had to let off and the car braked back to 30 right away.
> 
> Really, the gov’t will be responsible in these cases right. I am 100% sure of this. No Gov’t ever passes the buck.
> 
> Lawyers are going to have a field day with this nonsense


I come across this with the GPS all the time, where the posted limit & the GPS limit are nowhere close to the same number.


----------



## FeXL

Well, this is convoluted.

I Don’t Even Know Where To Begin



> So, how about here.
> 
> Seagrams heiress Clare Bronfman faints in court after judge seems to suggest that Michael Avenatti was secretly representing her, trying to negotiate deal with US attorney’s office in NXIVM case. An ambulance has been called.​
> Yes, creepy porn lawyer himself along with “CNN legal analyst” (and Nike extortion co-conspirator) Mark Geragos. They sure do get around.
> 
> Working backward to revisit the NXIVM case: from March 18th;
> 
> Keith Raniere was charged last week with exploiting a child and possessing child pornography. He had previously pleaded not guilty to charges accusing him of operating a secret society within his NXIVM group that forced women “slaves” to have unwanted sex with him and branded them with his initials.
> 
> Assistant U.S. Attorney Moira Penza told a judge on Monday that the government is in “active plea negotiations” with three defendants. Additionally, defense attorney Mark Geragos said his client, Seagram liquor fortune heiress Clare Bronfman, will be asking for a separate trial on charges she bankrolled the Albany-based group, which has also been called a pyramid scheme.
> 
> “We don’t need to be the collateral damage,” Geragos said.
> 
> Geragos said he expects Bronfman and Raniere will be the only two to face trial. Included among the three remaining defendants contesting their charges is Allison Mack, best known for playing a teenage friend of Superman on the “Smallville” TV series. The comments from Geragos indicate Mack is one of the three defendants the prosecutor said were in plea negotiations.​
> Previously, on March 13th: NXIVM co-founder Nancy Salzman pleads guilty in sex-cult case
> 
> I touched on this story back in April of last year. I still don’t understand why it’s not received higher media play. The connections between the Bronfmans and Canadian politicians are legion.
> 
> The weirdness just keeps getting weirder.


----------



## FeXL

Deb Heine: Here Are 50 "Journalists," NeverTrumpers, Celebrities, and DicPic-Sending Twitter Weirdos Who Most Embarrassed Themselves With Their Collusion Delusion Conspiracy Theories



> Deb Heine is like Casey Kasem counting down the hacks, grifters, loons, and cucks.
> 
> The below Washington Post video makes mock of the Democrats who most hyped the Collusion Delusion.
> 
> Now, you may say, "Wow, they went there?" But think about it: They have to say _something_, and the 6 or 8 Democrats they highlight are 1, in safe seats or not even running for office yet (Brennan), and 2, are the most embarrassing and thus _the most needed to be driven out of the herd to protect the herd_.
> 
> And also notice: they're only pointing out _Democrat politicians_ (and I consider John Brennan a politician, loosely, here) and specifically not media figures.
> 
> This gives them cover. They can say that they _did_ point out Collusion Delusion hysteria -- while neatly avoiding criticizing The Guild.


Related:

#NotInvestigators: CNN Head Thumb In Charge Jeff Zucker Admits *"We're Not Investigators"* (So That's Why We Blew the Russia Hoax Story)

Bold mine.

No $h!t...



> Wow. Good on CNN for just coming right out and admitting it.
> 
> They don't investigate.
> 
> This is what I have been saying, they basically just read press releases and tweets https://t.co/qhBgq1xALU
> — Tim Pool (@Timcast) March 26, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Just us.


----------



## FeXL

Scare quotes mine.

"Scientists" horrified that Trump wants to require universities to honor free speech



> This is not a Babylon Bee story. An article today in the science journal _Nature_ actually expressed outrage and concern about President Trump’s executive order last week tying the grants a university gets to its willingness to protect the free speech of _all_ its students and teachers.
> 
> What evil thing did Trump’s order require of these universities? To quote the _Nature_ article itself,
> 
> *US President Donald Trump signed an executive order on 21 March that requires universities to certify that they protect free speech, or risk losing federal research funds.*​


Bold mine.

I can see why the Progs are all up in arms...


----------



## FeXL

Quelle surprise...

Oh Really? Unverified Hate Crime "Database" Routinely Cited by Media and Google for Propaganda Purposes Is Funded By... Wait for It... George Soros



> Shhh. Don't say that George Soros funds many, many operations on the political left -- it's antisemitic. Bill Kristol and J.V. Last and other neo-Brockian lefties who are totally not funded by George Soros-affiliated organizations have so decreed it.
> 
> So. Garbage.
> 
> Liberal billionaire George Soros bankrolled a massive "hate crime" database that is used by more than 100 media partners--including Google News Labs, New York Times Opinion, and ABC News--to report alleged hate crimes, according to tax documents and interviews.
> 
> The database, launched following the election of President Donald Trump, is "unverified" and receives stories of alleged "hate" from the likes of the left-wing Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC), an organization currently in upheaval over charges of institutional racism perpetrated by its recently fired co-founder, Morris Dees, and the Council on Islamic and Foreign Relations (CAIR), a Muslim civil rights group that was previously listed as an unindicted co-conspirator of terrorism.​


----------



## FeXL

FoxxGate Scandal Updates



> FoxxGate Scandal Updates
> 
> The prosecutor in the case admits that Smollett was guilty as hell, and yet not even required to admit guilt in a no-time plea deal.
> 
> They don't care. They're Untouchable.
> 
> "Do you believe that he is innocent?" CBS reporter @adrianasdiaz asks First Assistant Cook County State's Attorney Joseph Magats about dropping charges against Jussie Smollett. "I do not believe he is innocent," Magats responds. pic.twitter.com/NEWZuD2aBe
> — CBS Chicago (@cbschicago) March 26, 2019​
> Michelle Malkin has a fireball of an article on "Obama's Fixer Tina Tchen."


Interesting read.

And, _related:_

Fake News CNN: Two Weeks After Its Founder Was Forced Out, Hate Organization SPLC's President Resigns



> You can only trust this story because it comes almost entirely through press release.
> 
> Southern Poverty Law Center President Richard Cohen is stepping down from the nonprofit activist group, less than two weeks after co-founder Morris Dees was fired.
> 
> Cohen's resignation follows the March 13 ouster of Dees, a co-founder of the Alabama-based SPLC that is known for tracking civil rights and hate crimes in the United States.
> 
> "We've heard from our staff that we need to do a better job of making sure that our workplace embodies the values we espouse -- truth, justice, equity, and inclusion," Cohen said his statement.
> 
> "We're going to do that, and we have brought in Michelle Obama's former Chief of Staff, Tina Tchen, to help us do it."​
> *Tina Tchen, you say? Say, isn't she in the news for other reasons lately?
> 
> She sure has a lot of dirty little fingers in a lot of dirty little pies.*


----------



## FeXL

CNN: Sure Fox Trounced Us In the Ratings on Sunday, But Ratings Since Then Aren't a Big Deal, Because It's Been a Slow News Week



> Is this from Powerball Butterbottom's column or newsletter?
> 
> Because if it is, _someone needs to look in on him_. He's an outrageously obsequious corporate tool and palace eunuch who says absurd things to protect his absurd job at his absurd Political PAC CNN, but this is really over the line, even for him.
> 
> Update: Per the Daily Caller, these are indeed Tater's ravings.
> 
> This is insane. This is _literally_ insane. This is something only a crazy person would say.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Jussie s'more!

Chicago Demands $130,000 From Smollett, Threatens New Charge If He Doesn’t Pay Up



> The city of Chicago threatened Jussie Smollett on Thursday with a new charge if he doesn’t pay $130,000 to cover overtime costs incurred by police during their investigation into a hate crime the actor allegedly staged against himself in January.
> 
> In a letter sent to Smollett’s attorneys, the Chicago Corporation Counsel requested that Smollett pay up within seven days, noting that the “Empire” actor could face a new charge for making a false statement if he doesn’t pay in a “timely” manner.
> 
> “[Y]ou made a police report in which you falsely claimed that two men had attacked you while yelling racial and homophobic slurs. The Chicago Police Department conducted an extensive investigation into this report,” the letter stated, according to the Chicago Sun-Times. “Over two dozen detectives and police officers participated in the investigation, ultimately spending weeks investigating the false claims, including a substantial number of overtime hours.”


Frankly, I could care less about the OT hours.

This is more about a lying sack of feces than anything else...

Related:

Foxx Fights Back: Cook County Prosecutor Insists Sealing Records Was 'Unintentional,' Admits She Didn't Recuse Herself From Smollett Case



> Cook County State's Attorney Kim Foxx fought back against allegations that her office provided special treatment to Jussie Smollett, and that prosecutors petitioned for Smollett's records to be sealed — cutting off access for reporters and information seekers — but her office also now admits that Foxx did not officially recuse herself from Smollett's case, despite her claims.


OK, two...


----------



## FeXL

:-(

Bill Kristol: We Need to Make Sure Democrats Win in 2020 Because Trump Supporters Are Making Fun of Me on Twitter And _I Don't Like It!!!_



> You filled your life up with Rachel Maddow, and now all your dreams are dead. No one will ever love you.#caring
> — Kurt Schlichter (@KurtSchlichter) March 26, 2019​


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Kristol is a form of life so low, you'd expect to find him on the bottom of your shoe. Must have been hard to see his anti-Trump rag, The Weekly, go under.


----------



## FeXL

More, more, more...

Collusion: Our Supposedly Anti-Foreign-Collusion Media Just Can't Get Enough of Colluding With Iran, Turkey, and Qatar



> Interfering with an American election is okay if you're doing it for the Democrats.
> 
> Dave Reaboi:
> 
> Mehdi Hasan seems to be everywhere on TV these days. Reliably Trump-obsessed cable channels like CNN and MSNBC relish the opportunity to promote a foreign-born Muslim guest who, they believe, has the credibility to call the president and his supporters racists and white supremacists.
> 
> ...
> 
> After spending the last several years claiming to be concerned about hostile countries interfering in American politics, though, it's a bit jarring to see the employee of a state-run media outlet hostile to the United States appear so frequently on CNN and MSNBC.
> 
> By promoting Mr. Hasan, these cable news outlets are facilitating the insertion of foreign propaganda into the American political debate.
> 
> Mr. Hasan works for al Jazeera, the Qatari-owned media enterprise that advances the interests of the state and its royal family. When he speaks, he's no less a government spokesman than Kellyanne Conway or Sarah Sanders.
> 
> 
> But the government he represents -- to millions of unsuspecting American viewers -- has long promoted the Muslim Brotherhood, funds the bloodthirsty designated terror group Hamas, has helped al Qaeda and the Taliban fundraise, and is relentlessly hostile to American interests. In addition to supporting terrorism against Israel, Qatar uses its powerful media infrastructure to destabilize our Arab allies in the region by fomenting revolution inside their borders.​


Lee Smith: The Russia Conspiracy Theory is an "Extinction-Level Event" for the Media's Make-Pretend "Expert Class"



> This is an interesting point I haven't seen anyone else make explicitly.
> 
> It's not just "the media." We can all agree the media is lazy, dishonest, corrupt, and incompetent.
> 
> But the part of paid political operation called "the media" that is most damaged by the Russia Conspiracy is the system of using alleged "experts" to endlessly "fill in the gaps" of reported facts with speculation and what they're supposedly hearing, maybe, from their Also Expert Inside Sources.
> 
> There is some truth to the media's defense of its repulsively dishonest and incompetent reporting that its actual reporting of facts had something like a 75% accuracy rate. Not all that great, especially considering most facts the media reports are on-the-record public statements and press releases, stuff a stenographer would get right.
> 
> But it is true that as far as reporting what few facts there were in the Russia Hoax story, they got most of those right. About 75%. With 25% of their reportage of "facts" being spectacularly, comically wrong.
> 
> But the media did not have many facts throughout this case. And yet they filled up thousands and thousands of TV segments and print stories the past year -- 500,000+, one accounting finds.


MSNBC: Say, You Know How We Told You For Two and Half Years That the Dossier Proved Russian Collusion and Would Bring Trump Down...? So, About That...



> We maybe might have been bull****ting you just a scootch on that. But just a scootch.
> 
> Okay, maybe like six or seven scootches.
> 
> But otherwise -- our reporting? Gold.
> 
> Painful to watch: harsh reality starting to seep ever so slowly into MSNBC, courtesy of @Isikoff, who admits that much of what that network spent the last 3 years deceiving its audience to believe turned out to be a hoax: pic.twitter.com/KQejtpSY3d
> — Glenn Greenwald (@ggreenwald) March 26, 2019​


OMG: Yashar Ali Reports That He Got a Call From Dafna Linzer, Managing Editor and Overseer of NBC's and MSNBC's Political Coverage.
She Did Not Call to Lobby on Behalf of NBC and MSNBC.
She Called to Lobby on Behalf of... _The DNC_



> 1. Yesterday, I received a call from @DafnaLinzer who serves as managing editor of NBC/MSNBC politics. Dafna's conduct during the call was highly inappropriate and unethical. So what was the purpose of her call?
> 
> She called me to bully me on behalf of the DNC.
> — Yashar Ali 🐘 (@yashar) March 29, 2019​


And, the iron...

USA Today Blacklists The Federalist For The Crime Of Getting The Trump-Russia Story Right



> The irony could not be richer. Within days of Mueller’s report exposing the mainstream media as highly paid scandalmongers, a USA Today editor branded The Federalist ‘not reliable.’


----------



## FeXL

Good someone's finally pressing charges.

"Gropin' Joe" Biden Accused of Sexual Harassment



> He's been photographed smelling hair and touching women a lot, but this is the first woman that I know of to accuse him of sexual harassment on the basis of this weird, unwanted touching.
> 
> I found my way to the holding room for the speakers, where everyone was chatting, taking photos, and getting ready to speak to the hundreds of voters in the audience. Just before the speeches, we were ushered to the side of the stage where we were lined up by order of introduction.
> 
> As I was taking deep breaths and preparing myself to make my case to the crowd, I felt two hands on my shoulders. I froze. "Why is the vice-president of the United States touching me?"
> 
> I felt him get closer to me from behind. He leaned further in and inhaled my hair. I was mortified. I thought to myself, "I didn't wash my hair today and the vice-president of the United States is smelling it. And also, what in the actual ****? Why is the vice-president of the United States smelling my hair?" He proceeded to plant a big slow kiss on the back of my head. My brain couldn't process what was happening. I was embarrassed. I was shocked. I was confused.
> 
> There is a Spanish saying, "tragame tierra," it means, "earth, swallow me whole." I couldn't move and I couldn't say anything. I wanted nothing more than to get Biden away from me.​
> John Ekdahl points out that this has been going on forever. And while the media has sometimes made somewhat-embarrassed jokes about it, they've never actually seriously grappled with the question, "Why can't Joe Biden keep his hands off of women, or sometimes very very young girls, and what on earth is he thinking gives him the right to paw and sniff and nuzzle strangers?"


----------



## Beej

Progressive segregation. These people are horrible.

I Broke Up With Her Because She’s White
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/29/...e-i-broke-up-with-her-because-shes-white.html


> So here I stand, trying to be woke, and not dating white women, and feeling kind of bad about that.





> Anyway, this is me yearning, praying, journaling, writing, dialoguing, putting up a one-man show, wishing, trying to pick a side, wondering how to choose myself and trying to wrap my head around this, hoping that I’m doing woke right, because something just doesn’t feel right.


The piece is filled with this kind of angst at adopting a racist ideology and being uncomfortable with the consequences. Very woke. Very progressive.


----------



## FeXL

So, how's the latest Prog social experiment, Venezuelahhhhhh, coming along?

Venezuela Crisis: Maduro Orders Power Rationing as Blackouts Intensify



> Venezuelan dictator Nicolás Maduro has ordered the population must begin rationing electricity as blackouts and prolonged power shortages continue to ravage the crisis-stricken socialist country.
> 
> In the wake of repeated power outages over the past week, Maduro said on Sunday in a speech on state television that people must start conserving energy to prevent the effects of the blackout.
> 
> “In the next 30 days, a special burden-management regime will be implemented to balance the National Electrical Service,” he wrote on Twitter. “This plan will have a special emphasis on not affecting the energy needed to ensure the supply of drinking water.”


----------



## Macfury

Maduro needs a five-year plan, so Venezuela can have power for five years.


----------



## FeXL

Too polite by half.

Tucker Carlson Unloads On Ocasio-Cortez: 'Moron, Nasty, Self-Righteous, Awful'



> "[The town hall] apparently seemed like a wise idea to executives at MSNBC," Carlson said. "The very same news outlet that spent two years lying to you about Russia brings you a 29-year-old former bartender to teach you about science."
> 
> Carlson moved on to criticizing Ocasio-Cortez, who made multiple false statements at the town hall without any pushback, including false claims about U.S. history and science.
> 
> "Listen to her explain how she doesn’t resort to ad hominem attacks unlike her enemies who, by the way, are xenophobic white supremacists," Carlson said before playing the clip from the town hall. "So it's official, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is a moron, and nasty, and more self-righteous than any televangelist who ever preached a sermon on cable access. She's not impressive, she's awful."


Now, in fairness, I'm not a fan of TuCa's appeal to authority. However, in this case, the sentiment carries: A Occasional Cortex ain't got a clew...

QED:

Croissants at LaGuardia are going for SEVEN DOLLARS A PIECE

Ocasio-Cortez Advocates $15 Minimum Wage by Pointing to Expensive Croissants



> The self-described democratic socialist took to Twitter Monday to complain about the price in comparison to wages. She exclaimed that "Croissants at LaGuardia are going for SEVEN DOLLARS A PIECE."
> 
> ...
> 
> She marveled that some would think it's "too expensive" to raise the minimum wage.


Brain dead.


----------



## FeXL

Damn! Missed it!

Y2Kyoto: Self-Cleaning Oven Hour



> When people come together, even the smallest action counts:
> 
> BC Hydro says there was a 0.2 per cent increase in energy consumption during Earth Hour last year.
> 
> So BC Hydro spokesperson Tanya Fish said there was no point in tracking electricity use during Earth Hour this year.
> 
> “The change in energy consumption during Earth Hour over recent years had been so minimal, so we found it difficult to attribute it to the event,” she said after Saturday’s Earth Hour came and went.​
> *Don’t ever let them tell you that one little arc welder can’t make a difference.*


Bold mine.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Ryan Meili’s Pipeline Of Deplorables



> It’s not very often you see the provincial leader of the opposition smear someone you know during question period, but I saw that on April 1, when NDP Leader Ryan Meili smeared Jason LeBlanc, an Estevan farmer and auctioneer.​


Commentary gold, especially Watcher.


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!! I'M A VICTIM!!! PLEASE FEEL SORRY FOR ME!!!

Omar Felt More Accepted in Kenyan Refugee Camp Than in U.S.



> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.), the controversial freshman member of the U.S. House of Representatives who has a habit of indulging in anti-Semitic stereotypes, complains about feeling marginalized in a land of white privilege. In an interview with Vogue Arabia, Rep. Omar, a refugee originally from Somalia who became a U.S. citizen nearly 20 years ago, waxed nostalgic about her days in a Kenyan refugee camp. She spent four years there as a child before resettling in the United States. At the refugee camp, Omar said, she could express her full identity. *She felt free to be herself, living amongst like-minded people who looked and believed as she did.* “When you’re a kid and you’re raised in an all-black, all- Muslim environment, nobody really talks to you about your identity,” Omar said. “You just are. There is freedom in knowing that you are accepted as your full self. So the notion that there is a conflict with your identity in society was hard at the age of 12.”


Bold mine.

Exactly. Oppressed Muslims.

So, why not go back? You could probably meet some of Barry Soetoro's relatives there! You can be as anti-American & anti-Semitic as you like, sans criticism...


----------



## FeXL

Talk about stepping into the role. Almost typecast.  An Academy performance! :clap::clap::clap:

'SUBSIDY SCHEME': Ocasio-Cortez Hit With Another FEC Complaint Alleging Violations Of Campaign Finance Laws



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) was slapped with another complaint filed with the Federal Elections Committee (FEC) on Wednesday that alleges she was involved in a "subsidy scheme" that violated campaign finance laws.
> 
> 
> Fox News exclusively reported that the complaint "accused Ocasio-Cortez and her campaign manager, Saikat Chakrabarti, of overseeing a 'shadowy web' of political action committees (PACs) that allowed them to raise more cash than they could have legally. It also alleged that a limited liability company (LLC) was created to avoid federal expenditure requirements by offering Ocasio-Cortez and other Democratic candidates political consulting services at a price so low that the company apparently shut down before the election was even over."


Related:

Pearl Clutch: Vox Frets that Conservatives are Hurting AOC's Poll Numbers



> Zack Beauchamp writes:
> 
> So what’s going on? Ocasio-Cortez herself has a preferred explanation — that she’s been vilified on Fox News and in other conservative outlets, and they’ve driven her national approval rating down. If this theory is right, then you’d expect her negative favorables to be driven almost entirely by Republicans detesting her and everyone else not being as familiar with her.
> 
> And that appears to be exactly what is happening.​
> In other words, most people aren't informed enough to hold an opinion about their Congresscritter, and tell pollsters just that. Therefore, it's well-informed Republicans (Heh. See what I did there?) driving down her numbers.
> 
> Except... even if true it hardly matters. Voters in Flyover Country might not like AOC, but we don't get to vote against her. What really counts are the opinions of her own constituents -- and they aren't happy.


Wait... Another Prog narrative goes down the crapper? It's not the right who is destroying her reputation?

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

"Unplanned" Movie Surpasses Planned Parenthood in Followers, Despite Twitter's Aggressive Efforts to Unfollow People from Their Account; "Joker" Trailer Surprises



> A movie about a defector from Planned Parenthood is making the left and Twitter (but I repeat myself) very angry. It made them more angry when the film's twitter account gathered more followers than Planned (Non) Parenthood itself.
> 
> *Twitter took it upon itself to unfollow 99,000 of the movie's 100,000 followers.
> 
> Oh I know -- must have been the algorithm, right?*
> 
> Saw from @DLoesch and others that if you try to follow @UnplannedMovie, you...can't. On page refresh, you're automatically unfollowed.
> 
> Seemed fishy. So I tried it. And they're correct. I can't follow the account. 🤔
> 
> Screen grab: pic.twitter.com/oE7tRxdlje
> — Ben Rudolph (@BenThePCGuy) April 1, 2019​
> This was actually Twitter's second attack on the film -- first they suspended the account for no reason. Later they would strip it of its "Verified" status, again, for no reason.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Following Collusion Faceplant, Cryin' Rachel Maddow's Ratings Fall to Lowest Weekly Tally In a Year



> THE RUSSIANS HAVE RIGGED ALL THE NIELSEN RATINGS MONITORING BOXES!!!


:yikes:

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Finally, evidence of Russkie collusion!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



> Throughout the week, Maddow averaged 2,458,000 viewers with 392,000 people in the key age demographic 25-54, both of which mark yearly lows for the liberal television host, according to Nielsen Media Research. The week before she averaged 2,716,000 viewers with 479,000 in the demo.


Maddow Craters To Lowest Weekly Ratings Of The Year After Mueller Conclusion



> MSNBC primetime host Rachel Maddow brought in her worst weekly ratings of the year last week, following the conclusion of special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation.
> 
> News broke of Robert Mueller submitting his conclusion to Attorney General William Barr shortly before the close of business on Friday, March 22. Last week’s television ratings were the first full week of coverage since the conclusion of the investigation into whether or not the Trump campaign colluded with Russian officials.


Huh. Who knew even the Progs were sentient enough to get tired of the taste of crap in their mouths?

Related:

Tucker Carlson Beats CNN's Entire Prime Time Line Up Combined. CNN Isn't Taking It Well.



> Fox News' Tucker Carlson absolutely dominated CNN last week, beating their entire prime time line up combined in total viewers by over 1,000,000 viewers — and CNN is not handling the news well.
> 
> CNN's entire prime time line up garnered 2,474,000 total viewers compared to Carlson's 3,475,000 total viewers.


Related, too:

House Democrats Want to Cross-Examine The Media For Bias -- And By "The Media," I Mean FoxNews



> I was told it was dangerous for a political tribunal to hail members of the media before it to interrogate them under oath about their editorial decisions.
> 
> I guess such considerations are only in play for the leftwing media.
> 
> Democrats in the U.S. House of Representatives are demanding to know why Fox News did not publish a story prior to the 2016 election about an alleged affair years before between porn star Stormy Daniels and Donald Trump. House Committee on Oversight and Reform chair Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-MD) wrote to former Fox News reporter Diana Falzone last month demanding that she turn over any documents relating to Trump’s alleged extramarital affairs.
> 
> An article in the New Yorker last month alleged that Fox News executive Ken LaCorte spiked the story to protect Trump -- a claim LaCorte has vehemently denied, saying the story lacked corroborating evidence and that the network was merely practicing responsible journalism, as were other outlets who declined the story.​


----------



## FeXL

Valerie Jarrett Says In New Book That Obama White House Was Too "Macho," "Causing Women to Feel Uncomfortable"



> Too macho. Right.
> 
> Former White House advisor Valerie Jarrett complained in her new book that there was a "general macho atmosphere" in the Obama White House.
> 
> Jarrett explained that after noticing that the overall dynamic in the West Wing was "causing women to feel uncomfortable," she took former President Barack Obama aside and confronted him.
> 
> "If you notice, in meetings, the women rarely talk," Jarrett reportedly told the president. "And when you aren't there to ask their opinion, they are becoming increasingly mute."​
> Liberal women can do anything, except volunteer their opinions in a professional context without a man there to actively solicit them.
> 
> And -- too macho? Are you insane?
> 
> But if it's not due to the super-macho testosterone-clouded air of the *Obama Soy House*, I wonder why women felt uncomfortable, then?


Bold mine.

Barry _macho_?

Pull the other one...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

https://news.yahoo.com/finland-basic-income-experiment-shows-082142474.html

Basic income experiment shows that giving people money for nothing makes them less worried about their finances. Who needs a study to prove that???!!!



> Thursday’s set of additional results from the social insurance institution Kela showed that those getting a basic income described their financial situation more positively than respondents in the control group. They also experienced less stress and fewer financial worries than the control group,


----------



## FeXL

Lindsey Graham: AG Barr Isn't Happy at How the Hillary Email "Investigation" Was Conducted and May Want to Take Another Look



> Lock her up.
> 
> Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Lindsey Graham (R-SC) revealed during an interview on Sunday that Attorney General William Barr is "pretty upset" over the way the criminal investigation into Hillary Clinton was handled and that he hopes "there's a special counsel appointed to look at DOJ corruption and political bias."​


Why, I'd be interested in that myself.

Then haul her ass to court...


----------



## FeXL

AP: Robert Francis "Blotto" O'Rourke Spoke In His "Native Spanish"



> By the end of the primaries, the media is going to be claiming he was an original member of Menudo.


Menudo. Had to look that one up: 70's Latino boy band.

:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Gropin' Joe Biden's New Statement: Why, Back in My Day, If You Saw a Broad With a Nice Pair of Tomatah's You'd Give 'em a Squeeze and She'd Thank Ya For It



> He understands now that it's not okay to grab women from behind and smell their hair and nuzzle them, especially if they're like 9 years old.
> 
> See, things are changing _so quickly!_


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Feinstein fumes as Trump administration pushes forward with 9th Circuit nominees without consulting her



> The Senate is poised this week to consider two more conservative nominees selected by President Trump to sit on the left-leaning 9th Circuit Court of Appeals -- and the top Democrat on the Judiciary Committee isn't happy about it.
> 
> That's because the California-based nominees, Ken Lee and Dan Collins, were picked without any input from either Dianne Feinstein or Kamala Harris, California's two Democrat senators. Traditionally, the White House seeks to obtain a so-called "blue slip," or approval, from a judicial nominee's two home-state senators, where the judicial nominee resides, before pressing on with their nominations.
> 
> But the Trump administration, which has successfully nominated several conservative judges to the 9th Circuit already, has pointedly disregarded that process as it continues its push to transform the appellate court that the president repeatedly has derided as hopelessly biased and "disgraceful."


Feinstein needs more reason to fume.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> AP: Robert Francis "Blotto" O'Rourke Spoke In His "Native Spanish"
> 
> 
> 
> Menudo. Had to look that one up: 70's Latino boy band.
> 
> :lmao:


I actually remember the hype around Menudo.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Hillary Clinton Aide Mocks Mitch McConnell For Childhood Polio Injury



> A former Hillary Clinton aide and Democratic strategist, Adam Parkhomenko, recently mocked Senate majority leader and polio survivor Mitch McConnell for a video in which he stumbles and falls while walking up a step. The polio disease paralyzed McConnell in his left leg as a child, so he spent his early years in physical therapy.
> 
> Yesterday I posted this new found footage of Mitch McConnell standing up for America. 368,000 views overnight. Mitch McConnell does not want you to let this video get up to 1,000,000 views. pic.twitter.com/PZTGBGOrjt
> 
> — Adam Parkhomenko (@AdamParkhomenko) April 4, 2019
> 
> *Even after Parkhomenko was criticized on Twitter for mocking the senator’s disabilities, he doubled down, implying that a person’s political ideologies make any physical handicaps fair game for mockery.*


Bold mine.

Classy guy. His mom must be proud...


----------



## FeXL

I came across this elsewhere a few days back & wrote it off as psycho-babble. I still think it is, but it seems to be gaining steam.

Sheila Jackson Lee's Reparations Bill -- Which Prepares the Way to Actual Reparations By First "Studying" The Need for Them -- Gets Boost from Democrat Presidential Candidates



> This is so conservative I gotta think The Bulwark will post an endorsement of it!
> 
> House legislation to form a commission to study whether black Americans should receive reparations for slavery is getting a significant boost from Democrats on the presidential campaign trail.​


I'm wondering who else the Dems can "victimize" in order to buy off votes?


----------



## FeXL

Fly the #Woke Skies: United Airlines, Virgin Chase the SJW Dollar



> United Airlines, which cancelled the NRA's corporate discounts last year (something extended to most corporations), now wants you to fly your genderf*ck flag at 30,000 feet.
> 
> ...
> 
> But the virtue signaling. The clear declaration that "We only want a leftwing clientele."
> 
> Well -- _wish granted_.


----------



## FeXL

Lock him up!

GOP Senator Puts Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey on Notice: Time for a 'Third-Party Audit' of De-Platforming Policies



> Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) put Twitter on notice on Wednesday, calling on CEO Jack Dorsey to undergo a third-party audit of its suspension policies.
> 
> Conservatives have long complained about seemingly arbitrary suspensions of their accounts — most of which come with no explanation or meaningful ability to appeal. Most recently, the Twitter account for the pro-life movie _Unplanned_ was suspended just as the movie was hitting theaters. When the account was restored, its administrators discovered that nearly 100,000 followers had disappeared. Users (myself included) reported trying to follow the account and immediately being forced to unfollow.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Jussie.

Dropping Jussie Smollett Charges Says It’s Okay To Lie If You’re Woke



> As far as the Cook County State’s Attorney’s Office is concerned, lying about a hate crime is not such a big deal. By deciding to drop charges against former “Empire” actor Jussie Smollet for having faked a hate crime in an apparent deal in which his records would be sealed and no apology required for the costs he had inflicted on the city, the authorities effectively gave him a pass for all he had done.
> 
> Yet rather than ending the controversy, the deal—which Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel rightly declared was “not on the level”—created a brand-new furor. The outcome was at least in part the result of political squabbles between the police and the prosecutors. It was also clearly a product of Smollett’s privileged status in which his legal representative and support from influential friends made it possible for him to avoid being held accountable.


----------



## FeXL

Apple, Bank of America, JP Morgan, Disney, Other Companies Funding SPLC Silent on Racism Scandal



> The Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC), a once-respected civil rights organization, has been racked by a racism and sexual abuse scandal in recent weeks. It fired its co-founder, Morris Dees, President Richard Cohen stepped down, and Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson removed herself from the Board of Directors. The organization faces many defamation lawsuits regarding its "hate group" labels applied to mainstream conservative and Christian organizations.
> 
> PJ Media reached out to corporations that have partnered with and funded the SPLC, and most of them refused to comment on the scandal. They refused to defend the far-left smear factory's "hate group" labels and refused to say whether or not they would consider a group plagued with racism and sexism a reliable arbiter on what constitutes "hate."


----------



## FeXL

Avenatti, Avenatti. That name sounds so familiar...

Avenatti IRS problems added to Extortion and Embezzlement charges



> Michael Avenatti’s problems are only getting worse. Recently dinged for extortion and embezzlement, now, the fame-lusting porn lawyer is tangoing with the IRS, who has been investigating Avenatti for a decade.
> 
> His lavish lifestyle appears to have been a farce.
> 
> Not only has he allegedly failed to pay taxes for the last ten years, but a side company he created was also allegedly ordered to withhold taxes from employee paychecks, while not surrendering the taxes to the IRS.


Nice!


----------



## FeXL

Russian collusion!!!

Utility industry aids Putin’s stealth war on US uranium mining



> Years after the sale of Uranium One to Russia, the motivation behind the purchase is now becoming clear. On the road to dominate the global uranium supply chain, it appears that Russian President Vladimir Putin wants to bankrupt uranium mining companies operating in the U.S.
> 
> The sale of Uranium One to the mining arm of Russia’s state-owned nuclear energy company Rosatom, approved by the Obama administration including Hillary Clinton’s State Department, signaled an expansion in Putin’s global uranium ambition. It now appears Putin’s plan was not to export uranium from the U.S. but to manipulate the global uranium market to bankrupt uranium mines operating in the U.S.
> 
> Following the purchase of Uranium One, Rosatom has throttled back uranium production in the U.S. Its Willow Creek mine in Wyoming produced 362 tons of uranium in 2013 and only an estimated 47 tons in 2017. The mine stopped production in 2018. All uranium production in the U.S. is at a historic low.


----------



## FeXL

Green Luddites Are Coming for Your House, Car, and Freedom



> The _New York Times_ this week published a guest opinion column headlined, “Why Housing Policy Is Climate Policy.” Authors Scott Wiener and Daniel Kammen argue that in order to reduce “greenhouse gas,” we need “denser housing and public transportation.” They go on to state that “low-density, single-family-home zoning is effectively a ban on economically diverse communities.”
> 
> Like so much coming from the corporate Left in America, probably the most dangerous aspect of this column is the blithe presumption that its premises are beyond debate. The climate will change catastrophically, and emissions from burning fossil fuel are the culprit. Low-density housing is the reason fossil fuel emissions remain too high. Public transportation is a good thing.
> 
> Just hold on. Stop right there. Emissions of CO2 may not change the climate very much at all, and the cost of precipitously curtailing them condemns billions of people around the world to prolonged poverty and misery. And in any case, high-density housing is creating more CO2 emissions, because existing roads cannot handle the increased traffic. And no, public transportation is not always a good thing.


More:



> More caustic than Kammen’s dogmatism, or the ironic contradictions that inform his premises and his convictions, is his hypocrisy. *Rather than suggest everyone else lose the opportunity to have a home with a yard, Kammen, who lives in a five-bedroom house on an expansive lot in the Oakland hills, is invited to move himself and his family into one of the new units to be offered in a six-story “economically diverse” condominium situated in a “transit village.” While he’s at it, let him get rid of his car, place his children in the nearest public school, and practice what he preaches. But don’t expect him to actually do it.*


Bold mine.

Hypocritical Prog?

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Doctors Are Now Giving 8-Year-Old Girls Testosterone, Claiming They're 'Transgender'



> According to medical doctors and a parent of a gender non-conforming child speaking on a panel for the Heritage Foundation, their quest to stop dangerous transgender treatments on minors has exposed that “government-funded research now allows wrong sex hormones such as testosterone to be given to girls as young as 8,” reported The Christian Post on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Through FOIA requests, Dr. Michael Laidlaw, a California-based endocrinologist, and some of his colleagues “found that in 2017 they lowered the minimum age for cross-sex hormones from 13 to 8,” the report said.
> 
> ”Imagine giving 8-year-old girls testosterone," Laidlaw offered. ”They are in 3rd or 4th grade. This is unbelievable. But this is going on."


----------



## FeXL

So... time to choose, fellow travellers...



> Do you want to *"fly the very friendly skies"*... or the optimally skilled & competent ones?





> As a June 2, 2015, Wall Street Journal article reported, the Federal Aviation Administration has “*quietly moved away from merit-based hiring* in order to *increase the number of women and minorities* who staff airport control towers.”
> 
> Former air traffic controller Willie Shields reveals that “Along with *under-reporting system failures*, the FAA started *conspiring, almost openly, with leftist groups* like the Black and Hispanic Controller's Coalition.
> 
> Gay and lesbian organizations started demanding hiring and promotion slots for their members — as if *one's preference for a particular style of recreational sexual behavior* is an indispensable predictor of air traffic control ability.”


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

The Admission Scam Is Another Reason To Destroy Academia As We Know It



> The college admission scandal, where a herd of rich Democrat donors paid a ton of dough to get their half-wit progeny into Snooty U, was the perfect encapsulation of how big a rip-off college really is. Did you notice how the parents forked over cash to get Junior into school because Junior scored 112 on his SAT and then…_Junior stayed in the elite school with no problem?_ You might think that if these schools were rigorous institutions of higher learning instead of ruling class credential rubber-stump machines, they might flunk out? But no. *When the internet famous daughter of that (former) Full House / Hallmark-movie-about-a-widow-finding-love-with-a sexy-carpenter-at-Christmas starlet Lori Loughlin was busted, she was literally sailing around the Bahamas on a yacht owned by a USC trustee.
> 
> I guess she needed a break from her work carrying on Dr. Hawking’s particle physics research.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

One Teacher Details How Broward County Public Schools Handled The Aftermath Of The Parkland Shooting In Scathing Op-Ed



> One Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School teacher detailed how Broward County Public Schools (BCPS) allegedly handled the Parkland shooting aftermath in an op-ed Wednesday.
> 
> Math teacher Kimberly Krawczyk accused BCPS of several missteps in the aftermath of the Parkland shooting, from having ineffective counselors to building a “political narrative,” she wrote in The 74 Million.
> 
> Krawczyk was in the same building as the shooting on February 14, 2018, leaving 17 people dead.
> 
> “So much suffering could have been mitigated if our local leaders had focused more on getting kids the help they needed and less on trying to craft a national political narrative,” Krawczyk said.


----------



## FeXL

Again, crickets from The Bigot.

Child Brides in Africa Are Advertised on Facebook and Sold to Old Men



> Monica, 16, is one of two sisters sold as wives to men who found their photographs on their father's Facebook page and contacted him. She and her 14-year-old younger sister never wanted to get married until they completed their secondary education in Ogbakoko, a small village in Obanliku Local Government Area in Nigeria’s south-central Cross River state. But the teenage sisters fell victims to a culture which subjects little girls, some as young as 10, to de facto slavery through a tradition called “money marriage.”
> 
> The sisters belong to the Becheve community, a large tribe of 17 villages in Obanliku where there is a long tradition in which young girls—often referred to as “money women” or “money wives”—are sold in exchange for food or livestock or cash, or to settle debts.
> 
> Like hundreds, or perhaps thousands, of girls from the Becheve clan who are victims of money marriages, Monica and her sister were sold without their consent. Their father wanted to clear the debt he owed to a distant relative. The two sisters got married a month apart to men whom they did not know at all and who were old enough to be their grandfathers.


You'd hear the hue & cry if they were sold to _white_ men...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen.

Is Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Okay?



> It is unclear why Ocasio-Cortez thought it was a good idea to pour a drink, turn on the camera, and invite the world into her apartment last night. Perhaps it was all planned, part of a strategy to make her more relatable. But it doesn’t seem that way; it didn’t feel prepared or purposeful.
> 
> *But, as she said herself, AOC is the boss now.* These video streams of her life in the evenings appear to be becoming a new norm. For more conventional Democrats, this is a worry, and one that they can’t control. The only question is whether she can control it.


Bold mine.

<snort> Define OK...

Related:

Ocasio-Cortez: U.S. Deliberately Drugging Kids In Cages Due To 'Their National Origin'



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) claimed without evidence on Wednesday that U.S. officials are "deliberately" trying to "cage children and inject them with drugs" because "of their national origin."


Related, too:


----------



## FeXL

Whither justice?

BREAKING: Chicago Takes New Legal Action Against Jussie Smollett



> The City of Chicago announced on Thursday that it is filing a civil lawsuit against Jussie Smollett after the actor refused to reimburse the city for costs associated with the investigation of his alleged hate crime hoax.


Good.


----------



## FeXL

When even the citizens are beginning to push back...

A Brewing Rebellion in the Emerald City



> For the past five years, like many of its West Coast counterparts, Seattle has endured a steady expansion of homelessness, addiction, mental illness, crime, and street disorder. But the activist class—a political and cultural elite comprising leaders in government, nonprofits, philanthropy, and media—has enforced a strict taboo on declaring the obvious: something is terribly wrong in the Emerald City.
> 
> Last month, veteran Seattle reporter Eric Johnson of KOMO violated that taboo with a shocking, hour-long documentary called _Seattle is Dying_, which revealed how the city has allowed a small subset of the homeless population—drug-addicted and mentally-ill criminals—to wreak havoc. Johnson’s portrait is backed up by evidence from King County homelessness data, by city attorney candidate Scott Lindsay’s “prolific offender” report on 100 homeless individuals responsible for more than 3,500 criminal cases, and by my own reporting on the homelessness crisis.
> 
> In the past two weeks, _Seattle Is Dying_ has garnered 38,000 shares on Facebook and nearly 2 million views on YouTube. The report has clearly resonated with anxious, fearful, and increasingly angry Seattle residents...


----------



## FeXL

Fonda? Quelle surprise...

Women’s Hall of Fame Inducts Jim Jones Sycophants



> The National Women’s Hall of Fame inducts not one but two of Jim Jones’s most fervent celebrity supporters this year.
> 
> During research for Cult City: Jim Jones, Harvey Milk, and 10 Days That Shook San Francisco, Jane Fonda and Angela Davis appeared as two supporters of Jim Jones so devoted that when damning allegations sent others running from the Peoples Temple leader the pair stuck by him. But once Jones orchestrated the deaths of over 900 people in the Guyanese jungle, Fonda, Davis, and other sycophants of the psychopath developed a case of amnesia that proved so contagious that even those vehement in their criticism of the Vietnam-era radicals forget their boosterism of a mass murderer.


----------



## FeXL

Kittens Over Kids



> Four Democratic senators who voted against protecting newborns sponsored a bill designed to protect baby cats.
> 
> Senators Jeff Merkley (D., Ore.), Cory Booker (D., N.J.), Gary Peters (D., Mich.), and Tom Udall (D., N.M.) cosponsored a bill designed to put an end to animal testing using kittens. The KITTEN Act of 2019 came after it was revealed that the Department of Agriculture was testing suspect Chinese meat on cats, posing a potentially fatal risk to the felines. It was introduced about a week after all of those Democratic senators voted to block legislation that would have required doctors to provide medical care to newborns who survive abortion.
> 
> The contrast between those two positions prompted public outcry from those working to safeguard the lives of children. Lauren Fine, spokeswoman for Rep. Steve Scalise (R., La.), said that Democrats should show as much compassion for infants as they do for cats.


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Whither justice?
> 
> BREAKING: Chicago Takes New Legal Action Against Jussie Smollett
> 
> 
> 
> Good.


Good. Should be an open and shut case. He is obviously guilty, he paid $10,000 and did community service already and no longer seems interested in the police finding the bad guys who he claimed assaulted him both physically and verbally. 

Will be interesting to see how his powerful friends help him in this round.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> ...and did community service already...


I'm not sure 18 hours over _two whole days_ qualifies as community service but...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk $15/hr minimum wage fallout s'more!

The new minimum wage is killing NYC’s once-thriving restaurant scene



> *New York City restaurants are eliminating jobs, reducing employee hours and raising prices due to the higher costs of the $15-per-hour minimum wage.
> *
> A once-growing industry is contracting, according to an online survey conducted by the New York City Hospitality Alliance, an association representing restaurants in the city.
> 
> Last year, “full-service restaurants recorded a 1.6 percent job loss, which is the first recorded annual loss in two decades,” said Andrew Rigie, executive director of the trade group.
> 
> The survey also said about a third of respondents will eliminate jobs and most will raise prices this year because of the new $15-an-hour law backed by Gov. Andrew Cuomo and other state officials, which took effect on Dec. 31, 2018.


Bold mine.

Huh. Who knew?


----------



## Macfury

Restaurants Canada says that 36 per cent of its members are considering closing their Alberta restaurants for good. The reason? Minimum wage hikes and the carbon tax. _(I know Freddie, it isn't happening.)_

They've let 10,000 food and hospitality workers go since 2015. What else happened that year? Oh, yeah! 

https://info.restaurantscanada.org/restaurant-realities


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Restaurants Canada says that 36 per cent of its members are considering closing their Alberta restaurants for good. The reason? Minimum wage hikes and the carbon tax. _(I know Freddie, it isn't happening.)_
> 
> They've let 10,000 food and hospitality workers go since 2015. What else happened that year? Oh, yeah!


Lot's of good info at the link.

Thx!


----------



## FeXL

Additional snark on the article in my post #1892 above.

Price vs. Demand...A Previously Unknown (To The Fools In NY Politics) Relationship Rears Its Ugly Head



> *And in case you weren't already confident that Andrew Cuomo is a knuckle-dragging, booger-eating idiot, here is part of the statement from his office. The stupid is perfect; all-encompassing, 360°s of blinding ignorance.*
> 
> The fact is that increasing the minimum wage puts more money in the pockets of hardworking New Yorkers, which creates more demand for local businesses and increases economic activity.​


Bold mine...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

White House To Congressional Democrats: "Pound Sand"



> For those of you who don't understand why Congress has no power to arrest or indict, just ponder the chaos if they did. Does anyone think that Adam Schiff-for-Brains would hesitate to sign a warrant for President Trump's arrest, or arrest the head of the IRS if he failed to turn over the President's tax returns?
> 
> Mulvaney vows Dems will 'never' see Trump's tax returns, despite renewed push


How's about Trump trades his tax returns for Barry's college transcripts & real birth certificate?


----------



## FeXL

Wait! Doesn't she have a degree in economics? Oh, right...

Ocasio-Cortez slammed as 'financially illiterate' at Sharpton event over Amazon, faces calls to be ousted from office



> Hours before Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez called for an “agenda of reparations” at an Al Sharpton-sponsored event in New York on Friday, she was slammed as “financially illiterate” at the same conference for killing the Amazon deal with the state.


----------



## FeXL

Lock Her Up!!!

Voters Are More Suspicious Now of Clinton Collusion



> Now that Special Counsel Robert Mueller has ruled out collusion between the Trump campaign and the Russians in 2016, voters, like senior Republicans, are turning a suspicious eye toward Hillary Clinton’s campaign. Most also still suspect high-level wrongdoing at the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> *A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone and online survey finds that 47% of Likely U.S. Voters think Clinton’s 2016 presidential campaign is more likely than President Trump’s to have illegally colluded with foreign operatives*...


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Corrupt State's Attorney Kimm Foxx: I've Been Wondering What All the Criticism of My Exoneration of Jussie Smollett Is Really About, and I Think Maybe It's All About Race



> There certainly was racism in play here.
> 
> The racists stuck together, as they tend to do.
> 
> ...
> 
> *A racist playing the race card. Who saw that coming.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Felicity Huffman and 12 Other Wealthy Ruling Class Parents Plead Guilty in Admissions Fraud Case



> Anyone want to guess: Probation?
> 
> ...
> 
> The parents have plead guilty to one count of mail fraud and one count of honest services fraud. *I don't know what penalty they worked out; I assume it's of the "slap on the wrist" variety.
> 
> I mean, these aren't Republicans or anything.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Fodder Queen's "black" accent.

I Ain't No Ways Educated: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Embarrasses Herself Yet Again, This Time By Putting on a Black Accent in Front of Black Crowd



> The loud and ignorant socialist then explains that this is just "code-switching."
> 
> Which is a sociology term for "putting on an accent that isn't your own to pander to a different crowd."
> 
> The Victory Girls explain, sensibly, that, despite Donkey-Chompers' claim that this isn't "pandering," counterfeiting yourself to appeal to a group is the very definition of pandering.


----------



## FeXL

She says with a straight face.

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez: ‘What We Need to Do is Have a Serious Conversation’ About Cow Flatulence



> The issue came up when Hayes referenced a “FAQ” put out by Ocasio-Cortez’s office in February that explained her Green New Deal and conceded that the changes that it envisioned within 10 years would have a certain limit because they might not be able to “get rid of farting cows and airplanes” within that time frame.


----------



## FeXL

As Venezuela's government blocks aid and makes arbitrary arrests, locals turn to an app as a lifeline



> In a crumbling country where almost all but state-owned media outlets have been shuttered, food and medicine are scarce, unrest is rising and authorities could throw you behind bars at any moment – there is an app that is being accredited as something of a lifeline for desperate Venezuelans and for their compadres abroad.
> 
> Zello, which functions akin to a walkie-talkie and is a push-to-talk voice messaging app, introduced the Venezuela-specific channel Venezuela Hasta Los Tuétanos to provide information about the burgeoning political, social, economic, and humanitarian calamity.
> 
> “Venezuelans use the channel to spread news inside and outside of the country. They use it to find medical supplies, food, and water. They also use it to organize political protests,” Bill Moore, Zello’s CEO, told Fox News. “The channel serves an important role in building a community among Venezuelans, who use it for news, teaching, and connecting at a personal level even though everyone is anonymous.”


----------



## FeXL

Sex Differences, Gender, and Competitive Sport



> As a performance scientist and someone who has worked in elite sport for over a decade, I am interested in the determinants of physical performance and how to manipulate and enhance these variables. Over my years working with athletes, I have become accustomed to observing the differences between the sexes and have extensively studied why these differences exist. It has therefore been baffling to me to see some of the discussions regarding why sex categories in sport exist and how to include trans-athletes. What we must understand is that there is currently a general lack of understanding regarding the potential consequences on elite sport due to ill-informed policy making and the pressures of activist groups. I will therefore attempt to bring some clarity to the topic and also ask some important questions for future consideration.


----------



## FeXL

You simply cannot fix stupid...

Kirsten Gillibrand Rails Against "_Tactile_ Nuclear Weapons"



> This is a very very stupid person.
> 
> Or maybe this was a stealth attack on Joe Biden.
> 
> Nah, she's humiliatingly stupid.
> 
> On Monday night, Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-N.Y.), a member of the Senate Armed Services Committee and a candidate for president in 2020, seems not to understand the concept of tactical nuclear weapons. She warned against developing nuclear weapons that are "tactile," warning such weapons are dangerous and should not be developed.​


Yep, you know the kind. The ones that reach out & touch you...

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

And, before you Progs get all uptight, roll your eyes & ask, "You've got nothing else?", I have one word for you: covfefe.

Sauce for the goose and all...


----------



## FeXL

Most Important Take-Aways from AG Barr's Testimony This Morning



> The Democrats interrogated him harshly. He gave no f***s, informants inform me.
> 
> Among the most important points:
> 
> 1, he will release the report after redactions have been made in about a week.
> 
> 
> 2, he refused Democrats' whining that they should get a special, illegal unredacted version of the report that they could selectively leak to their many, many media allies and in-kind donors.
> 
> *When Democrats insisted that the law provided some wiggle-room to release secret grand jury testimony to Congress, he scoffed and asked, "Where?" As in, "point me to where the law says this, hacks."*
> 
> 3, when Democrats whined that he had only provided a "summary" of a 400 page report, he said *he did not in fact release a summary of a report, but a digest of its legal conclusions. And the conclusions were: No collusion, and no case made for obstruction.*
> 
> 4, he dismissed the Democrats' whining about the full report by noting that *Mueller Had One Job, which was a "binary job" to either bring charges or to not bring charges, and he had not brought charges against the president or anyone else for collusion or obstruction.* This is a not-too-subtle dig at the idea of "talking indictment," where a prosecutor does not bring charges and yet uses his position to suggest various crimes that maybe coulda been charged to besmirch a man who is, not just by judicial tradition but by the prosecutor's own determination, innocent of any crime. *He's crapping on the Democrats' idea that even though the topline conclusion is "no collusion and no chargeable obstruction" that they can sift through the report for whispers and hints of possible crimes Too Awful To Contemplate.*


All bold mine.

Freddie hardest hit.

More at the link.


----------



## FeXL

Creepy Uncle Joe & the Commie? :yikes:

Biden and Sanders Lead Polling Among Democrat Presidential Contenders



> The party of diversity is currently enamored with two old white guys and the hubris of it all is delicious.
> 
> Two old white guys are steadily outpacing their younger, far more progressive political competition. Creepy Uncle Joe, who has yet to formally declare candidacy, has a commanding lead, followed the Wild Haired Socialist, Bernie Sanders.


----------



## FeXL

Knocks it out of the park.

Candace Owens: ‘White Nationalism’ Didn’t Do This Damage to Blacks, ‘Democrat Policies Did’



> Here are some things we never hear. Seventy-five percent of the black boys in California don't meet state reading standards. In inner cities like Baltimore within five high schools and one middle school not a single student was found to be proficient in math or reading in 2016. The singlehood--the single motherhood rate in the black community, which is at 23 percent in the 1960s when my grandfather was coming out, is at a staggering 74 percent today. I am guessing there will be no committee hearings about that.
> 
> There are more black babies aborted than born alive in cities like New York and you have Democrat Governor Andrew Cuomo lighting up buildings to celebrate late-term abortions. I could go on and on.
> 
> *My point is that white nationalist--white nationalism did not do any of those things that I just brought up. Democrat policies did.*


Bold mine.

More:



> The biggest scandal--this is my last sentence--in American politics is that Democrats have been conning minorities into the belief that we are perpetual victims, all but ensuring our failure. *Racial division and class warfare are central to the Democrat Party platform.* They need blacks to hate whites, the rich to hate the poor. Soon enough it will be the tall hating the short.


Bold mine.

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Never a shortage of idiocy...

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers: You Know What's Causing Illegal Immigration? That's Right, You Guessed It-- Climate Change



> Loud and ignorant and speaking in uptalk...?
> 
> "The far-right loves to drum up fear [and] resistance to immigrants," Ocasio-Cortez tweeted Tuesday. "But have you ever noticed they never talk about what‘s causing people to flee their homes in the first place?"
> 
> *"Perhaps that's [because] they’d be forced to confront 1 major factor fueling global migration: Climate change," Ocasio-Cortez tweeted.*​
> So, wait, is there no border crisis, as most Democrats claim, or is there a border crisis, but it's caused by this other crisis, global warming? Please make up your minds, idiots.


Bold mine.

<sigh>


----------



## FeXL

Break Them Up!!!

Leaked Documents: Google Doesn't Just Blacklist Sites Via Its Neutral Algorithm. They Also Hand-Manipulate It To Blacklist Conservatives.



> How many lies do these guys get to tell to Congress before someone is criminally referred?
> 
> The Daily Caller:
> 
> Google does manipulate its search results manually, contrary to the company’s official denials, documents obtained exclusively by The Daily Caller indicate.
> 
> Two official policies dubbed the "misrepresentation policy" and the "good neighbor policy" inform the company's "XPA news blacklist," which is maintained by Google's Trust & Safety team. "T&S will be in charge of updating the blacklist as when there is a demand," reads one of the documents shared with The Daily Caller.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sundar Pichai testified before the House Judiciary Committee on Dec. 11 of last year. Democratic California Rep. Zoe Lofgren asked why a search for the term "idiot" returned a photo of President Trump. In response, Pichai said, "This is working at scale, *we don't manually intervene on any particular search result."*​
> And yet they are, manually, through human intervention, adding to and tweaking the list to suit their biases.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Creepy Porn Lawyer and Former CNN Fixture Michael Avenatti Indicted by Federal Grand Jury on 36 Counts, Including Ripping Off $4 Million in Settlement Money from a Paraplegic, Mentally Ill Client



> The honorary Permanent Expert Analyst of CNN and MSNBC has been taking other people's money for some time now.
> 
> * Celebrity lawyer Michael Avenatti was slammed Thursday with a 36-count indictment by a federal grand jury in California that accuses him of ripping off clients -- including a mentally ill paraplegic -- tax crimes, wire fraud, bank fraud, and perjury.
> 
> The indictment comes more than two weeks after federal prosecutors in Los Angeles and New York hit Avenatti with separate criminal complaints.
> 
> In the New York federal case, Avenatti is accused of trying to extort more than $20 million from Nike by threatening to expose alleged bribery of amateur basketball players and their families unless the company coughed up cash to Avenatti and a client.*
> 
> ...
> 
> Celebrity lawyer Michael Avenatti was slammed Thursday with a 36-count indictment by a federal grand jury in California that accuses him of ripping off clients-- including a mentally ill paraplegic -- for millions of dollars, shorting the IRS of millions more, swiping millions of dollars in employment taxes from his coffee company, and perjury.
> 
> The indictment comes more than two weeks after federal prosecutors in Los Angeles and New York hit the 48-year-old Avenatti with separate criminal complaints.​


Links' bold.

Classy guy...


----------



## FeXL

234 House Democrats, Two Republicans Co-Sponsor Bill Forcing Schools To Let Male Athletes Compete On Girls’ Sports Teams



> Every House Democrat but one has co-sponsored a bill requiring schools to allow male athletes who identify as transgender girls to compete on female sports teams.
> 
> Democrats’ Equality Act would amend the Civil Rights Act of 1964 to make “sexual orientation and gender identity” protected characteristics under federal anti-discrimination law. Among other things, the bill would force public schools to expand female athletic teams to include biological males who identify as transgender girls.
> 
> Sarah Warbelow, director of the left-wing Human Rights Campaign, praised the bill’s impact on high school sports in written testimony submitted to a House subcommittee on Tuesday.
> 
> *“Opponents of equality in athletics for transgender athletes have argued that girls who are transgender have unfair physiological advantages over cisgender girls and as a result, will dominate women’s competitive sports,” Warbelow wrote, calling it not “rooted in fact” that biologically male athletes will outperform their female counterparts.*


Bold mine.

Speaking of not rooted in fact...


----------



## FeXL

Frankly, that's a surprise...

Losing Issue: Majority Of Americans Actually Oppose Slavery Reparations



> In an attempt to differentiate themselves from the crowd, certain Democratic candidates have actually made slavery reparations an issue for the 2020 election. Unfortunately, for them, it's a losing issue, considering that a majority of Americans oppose the policy, according to the Media Research Center.
> 
> *"According to a new Rasmussen poll released on Tuesday, 66% of Americans disapprove of slavery reparations," reports MRC. "Just 21% poll in favor of the controversial policy, meanwhile 13% are undecided."*
> 
> Rasmussen said that support for reparations has increased only slightly from last year with a significant number of black Americans (a full 32%) opposed to the idea.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Jake Tapper, The Guy Who Pushed a Russia Conspiracy Theory With No Evidence Apart from Lies from Partisan Government Officials for Two Years Now Says That Barr Says That "Spying" Occurred -- and Adds, "Provides No Evidence" for This Claim



> You can see why the NeverTrumpers all got honeydicked by this guy.
> 
> "Provides no evidence." Give me a break, Fake Tapper -- Where's the evidence for the Fake News Conspiracy Theories you've been peddling for two years?
> 
> AG Barr drops ‘spying’ bombshell in hearing, provides no evidence @SaraMurray reports @TheLeadCNN https://t.co/mmFBaFqVuf pic.twitter.com/kUU5Yh6txs
> — Jake Tapper (@jaketapper) April 10, 2019
> 
> 
> No evidence other than the publicly known use of covert overseas intelligence assets, domestic intelligence assets, FISA warrants, and national security letters. You might want to stick to parroting intel chief leaks and whining in DMs. https://t.co/Jtu1sKq9Yt
> — Sean Davis (@seanmdav) April 10, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Further fallout from $15/hr minimum wage hikes.

Wal-Mart Is Rolling Out The Robots After Raising Minimum Wage



> Offering yet another lesson in how raising the minimum wage can destroy jobs, particularly for the most poorly compensated workers whom activists had intended to help, the Wall Street Journal reported on Tuesday that Wal-Mart is deploying robots to carry out mundane tasks like mopping its floors and tracking inventory as it seeks to cut down on labor costs after raising wages last year, while also expanding into new services like grocery delivery.
> 
> Wal-Mart, which is the largest employer in the US, said at least 300 stores will introduce machines that scan shelves for out-of-stock products. Meanwhile, so-called "autonomous floor scrubbers" will be deployed in 1,500 stores, and conveyor belts that automatically scan and sort products as they are loaded off of trucks will more than double to 1,200. Another 900 stores will install 16-foot-high towers that will allow customers to pick up their online grocery orders without interacting with humans.


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!!

Prosecutor in Foxx's office speaks out: Criticism "is not an attack on Ms Foxx’s race, it is an attack on her ethics and her efficacy as State’s Attorney"



> On Saturday, Cook County State’s Attorney Kim Foxx appeared at Rainbow PUSH headquarters where she found some friendly faces after being derided for nearly two weeks over her office’s handling of the Jussie Smollett hoax hate crime case.


----------



## FeXL

She shoulda hired Jussie's Kim Foxx. Lori woulda skated, just like he did...

Lori Loughlin Reportedly In Panic as She Realizes That Sometimes Wealthy Women Do Go to Jail



> Not often, but you know: Ask Martha Stewart.
> 
> She had been offered the same plea deal that Felicity Huffman took, which required the admission of guilt in one count of mail fraud and one count of honest services fraud (if I remember right).
> 
> She rejected it.
> 
> She may be regretting that.


Martha Stewart? Ah, I recall now. Camp Cupcake, I believe it was called...


----------



## FeXL

Progressive Democrats Are Mainstreaming the Lunatic Fringe



> *One huge reason that they are pushing to lower the voting age is that progressivism is built upon a mountain of illogical ideas that are easier to sell to the naive. In a book I wrote a few years ago I said that progressivism is the toddler mindset manifested in adulthood. It sells better to children because it is, by its very nature, childish.*


Bold mine.

In a nut shell.

Grand slam home run.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Boston Globe Publishes, Then Edits Op-Ed Encouraging Waiters To ‘Tamper With’ Trump Official’s Food



> *The Boston Globe found itself in hot water on Wednesday after publishing an opinion piece from a man who said he regretted “not pissing” on a Neo-conservative pundit’s food and encouraging waiters to “tamper” with the food of outgoing Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen.*
> 
> The article, titled “Keep Kirstjen Nielsen unemployed and eating Grubhub over her kitchen sink,” was written by Luke O’Neil, a former waiter and occasional writer for the Globe. The article now has an editor’s note at the top and has been stealth edited for “tone.”


M'bold.

Nice.


----------



## FeXL

Ken Starr: Hillary Clinton "Triggered" Vince Foster's "Suicide," But I Left That Out of the Starr Report



> You know, those are words he actually said, so it's proper to put them into quotes.
> 
> I'm not trying to spread conspiracy theories. The media (and their NeverTrump allies) say conspiracy theories are super-bad. I mean, all the conspiracy theories that they themselves don't believe in, obviously.
> 
> Just using quotes around directly quoted words, that's all.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> * EXCLUSIVE: Ken Starr says Hillary Clinton DID trigger Vince Foster's suicide when she humiliated him in front of White House staff and admits he omitted the finding in FBI report because he didn't want to 'inflict further pain' on her*​


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

ROTFLMFAO...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Pennsylvania University Promotes Men’s Cuddle Group to ‘Redefine Masculinity’ & Prevent Crime



> A school in Pennsylvania thinks it’s about time you got healthy: According to the American Psychological Association, “traditional masculinity is psychologically harmful.”


_Very_ related:


----------



## FeXL

Further on Jussie.

Chicago Sues Jussie Smollett for Costs of Investigating His Hate Crime



> And it was a hate crime -- it was intended to incite hate against white people and Trump supporters.
> 
> But those lives don't matter, so we don't talk about that. We can only talk about the indirect, unintentional victims of Jussie Smollett's false flag hate crime -- hate crime victims who won't be believed in the future -- and not the directed _intended_ victims of it.
> 
> I've mentioned that Chicago would seek compensation before, but now they've actually filed the lawsuit.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> ROTFLMFAO...
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Pennsylvania University Promotes Men’s Cuddle Group to ‘Redefine Masculinity’ & Prevent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> _Very_ related:



I was looking at that article. They mentioned that men may achieve a "state of arousal" while cuddling, but that this was normal.


----------



## FeXL

Trump’s 4D Chess Skills



> The latest example is Trump’s insistence that illegal immigrants be released directly into the Leftist sanctuary cities. He now wants to know how many illegal immigrants each such city wants. Expect the Democrats to go radio silent and never offer any numbers.


Brilliant.


----------



## FeXL

:yikes:

'It's not a baby': Pro-choice college student argues babies who survive abortion shouldn't get healthcare



> A Boston College pro-choice student repeatedly insisted that a baby born after a failed abortion is "not a baby."


More:



> "It is rare but it does happen because a group of abortion survivors were just at the White House," Hawkins responded, but the student insisted one more time that an abortion survivor is not a child in her mind.


_What_ mind?


----------



## FeXL

Because politicians aren't bought & paid for enough as it is...

Cash incentives for parties could help get more women in politics: MPs



> A House of Commons committee is making a cross-party call for the federal government to offer financial incentives to political parties that nominate more women candidates to run for election.
> 
> The recommendation is one of 14 recommendations the status of women committee made in a new report about the ongoing under-representation of women in politics, titled "Elect her: A roadmap for improving the representation of women in Canadian politics."
> 
> "Despite their growing political participation, women represent just 35 per cent of all legislators in Canada and remain under-represented at all levels of government," the report said.
> 
> "Increasing women's participation in electoral politics is essential for achieving greater gender equality. Having more women in elected office is about more than achieving equality in a traditionally male-dominated field -- it could also have significant effects on public policy."


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> :yikes:
> 
> 'It's not a baby': Pro-choice college student argues babies who survive abortion shouldn't get healthcare
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> _What_ mind?


I watched the video. That is f**king insane. The baby is not a baby because the decision was made to abort. So, if the abortion fails and the not-a-baby is born, it retains not-a-baby status. After being born.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> I watched the video. That is f**king insane. The baby is not a baby because the decision was made to abort. So, if the abortion fails and the not-a-baby is born, it retains not-a-baby status. After being born.


Yet 16 year olds should vote...


----------



## FeXL

About that "White Nationalist" Prog narrative..

Adds Up

Enclosed link:

House Dems’ Ominous White Nationalist Hearing Typifies the Woke Left and the Silent Right



> The press already took for granted the premise of the SPLC that evil “white nationalist” haters are proliferating throughout the country.
> 
> Even if the SPLC is totally destroyed by some forthcoming legal-financial scandal, it won’t make much of a difference. The MSM as a whole itself now fulfills the mission the SPLC once did. Indeed, “mainstream” journalists are even more extreme than the SPLC itself, gleefully running public relations campaigns for Antifa vigilantes and covering up their crimes.


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!!

Ilhan Omar Pulls Rote Social Justice Warrior Move and Begins Crying "I'm Being Threatened;" Nancy Pelosi Demands That Twitter... Delete a Donald Trump Tweet Which She Claims is a "Dangerous" Incitement



> I'm sure most of you know the game here: the crybullies of the left engage in never-ending harassment and incitement themselves, and then when anyone stands up to them and claps back, they begin crying to the Social Media Hall Monitors that they're being "threatened" and "harassed" and they want their bullies deplatformed.
> 
> Bear in mind, these claims of fear of "incitement" come from people who have called Trump a traitor and actual Russian agent for two and a half years and from people who use network television resources to incite people to "punch Nazis" (spoiler alert: all Trump voters are Nazis) and to _actually assassinate the president_.
> 
> But yeah: Trump's the one doing the inciting.
> 
> I guess only Leftwing Lives Matter.
> 
> So here's the Social Justice Warrior plan of attack -- there's no number for this plan; they only have this single plan -- being executed:
> 
> Ilhan Omar: I'm getting increased death threats just because I laugh about concerns about Al Qaeda!


----------



## FeXL

The New Democrat Poster Child For Economic Illiteracy: Pete Buttigieg: 'Capitalism has let a lot of people down'



> Maybe Buttigieg can show us the advances that Socialist Man has made, compared to capitalism, which leads in pretty much every field of endeavor except mass murder.


----------



## FeXL

Kim Foxx Called Jussie Smollett ‘Washed Up Celeb Who Lied to Cops’ in Text Messages



> “Sooo……I’m recused, but when people accuse us of overcharging cases …16 counts on a class 4 (felony) becomes exhibit A,” Foxx wrote a staffer on March 8th, the same day Jussie Smollett was indicted on 16 felony counts by a Cook County grand jury for filing a false police report on January 29th. The Chicago Police Department charge that Smollett staged a hate crime against himself in downtown Chicago in an attempt to boost his career.
> 
> Texts show Foxx referenced another case in what appears to have been as an effort to compare Smollett’s situation to another case involving a child molester.
> 
> *“Pedophile with 4 victims 10 counts. Washed up celeb who lied to cops, 16. On a case eligible for deferred prosecution I think it’s indicative of something we should be looking at generally. Just because we can charge something doesn’t mean we should.”*


Instead, just let him walk away free.


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Ocasio-Cortez Reveals She’s Cutting Back On Social Media For Her Health, Says It’s A ‘Public Health Risk’



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez announced on Sunday that she is no longer using Facebook and is cutting back on all social media for health reasons associated with being too engaged with social media.
> 
> “I actually think that social media poses a public health risk to everybody,” Ocasio-Cortez said. “There are amplified impacts for young people, particularly children under the age of 3 with screen time. But I think it has a lot of effects on older people. I think it has effects on everybody. Increased isolation, depression, anxiety, addiction, escapism.”


The Fodder Queen neglected to mention the fact that said measures also limited her exposure as a raving lunatic...


----------



## FeXL

Facebook, Google, Amazon Silent For Days After Twitter Drops SPLC



> Twitter distanced itself from the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) following reports suggesting that the group scams liberal donors out of money. Facebook has not yet revealed whether it plans on ending its partnership with the group.
> 
> Twitter appears to be one of the only big tech companies in Silicon Valley to completely divorce itself from the SPLC, an Alabama-based group that got slammed in March following reports it takes donors’ money while ignoring racial harassment. Facebook has not responded to The Daily Caller News Foundation’s repeated requests for comment about its affiliation with the SPLC.


Kudos.


----------



## FeXL

<snort>

De Blasio Threatens to Sue if Trump Sends Immigrants to Sanctuary City NYC



> New York Mayor Bill de Blasio threatened to sue the Trump administration if it sends illegal immigrants to New York City, a “sanctuary city.”
> 
> “It’s illegal. It is just plain illegal. We will meet him in court. We will beat him in court,” de Blasio said, according to the New York Post.
> 
> President Trump on Monday tweeted, “Those Illegal Immigrants who can no longer be legally held (Congress must fix the laws and loopholes) will be, subject to Homeland Security, given to Sanctuary Cities and States”


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## FeXL

Bernie Sanders attacks Cherokee author for criticizing Elizabeth Warren’s false Cherokee claim



> But above everything, Warren’s Native American deception has tainted her campaign since before it was launched. Warren’s campaign has been defined by her Native American problem much as emails defined Hillary and there is no sign of it ending. Even Warren admits admits there may be more ‘American Indian’ documents to drop.
> 
> Warren has an unlikely defender on her Native American problem — Bernie Sanders.
> 
> Bernie has launched an attack on the Center for American Progress (CAP), and it’s Think Progress website, which are perceived as connected to the Clintons and the liberal Democrat establishment that opposes Bernie.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen's GND.

AOC Previews Green New Deal: Oil Workers Replace Pipelines with Mangroves, Indigenous People Heal the Land



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) and the Intercept website collaborated on a seven-minute video that takes place in a future where Democrats control the House, Senate, and White House, and America is fundamentally transformed into a socialist country where fossil fuels are eliminated, everyone is guaranteed a union job, *and the Green New Deal saves the planet.*


Yeah, bold mine.

Gag me with a two by four...


----------



## FeXL

No collusion. No obstruction.

Trump to Give Press Conference on Mueller Report Shortly
Barr's Press Conference: No Collusion, No Obstruction

Media is, Get This, Embarrassing Itself over Conspiracy Theories

CNN in "Meltdown" Trying to Spin Report to Save Their Own Reputations

Andrew C. McCarthy: Robert Mueller Violated Prosecutorial Standards By Smearing Trump Without the Evidence For an Actual Criminal Charge

Babylon Bee Goofs on CNN Cutlists


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> AOC Previews Green New Deal: Oil Workers Replace Pipelines with Mangroves, Indigenous People Heal the Land


Mangroves? That's sexist and misogynist. Maybe also racist and homophobic. The language needs decolonizing.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Mangroves? That's sexist and misogynist. Maybe also racist and homophobic. The language needs decolonizing.


Oh, agreed... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Kim Foxx's Top Ethics Officer and Conviction Integrity Officer Resign in Wake of Corrupt Smollett Whitewash



> The article doesn't say they resigned in protest of that corrupt swindle-- but it's hard to avoid that conclusion.
> 
> Two officials have resigned from their positions in the office of Cook County, Illinois, State’s Attorney Kim Foxx in the wake of her decision to drop charges against disgraced "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett.
> 
> April Perry, Foxx's chief ethics officer, and Conviction Integrity Director Mark Rotert have both tendered their resignations and will serve their last days on the job in May.​


----------



## FeXL

It shouldn't take millions of $$$.

Considering the number of votes she received, a bit of common sense & the ability to string together a few coherent sentences without sounding like Marx himself ought to do it...

Ocasio-Cortez targeted by mystery multimillionaire donor



> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s surging national profile has inspired a trio of Republican opponents from her home district — along with a multimillionaire mystery donor who could help close the gap in her foes’ long-shot race against her.
> 
> Just three months after taking office, the Democratic socialist congresswoman’s challengers include an Egyptian American journalist, who has already tossed her hat in the ring, and an NYPD cop-turned-high-school-civics teacher and conservative talk-radio producer, both of whom are seriously exploring a run against her.
> 
> And the fledgling challengers could get help from a wealthy New Yorker committed to backing an Ocasio-Cortez opponent, a GOP big said.


More:



> The three potential contenders agree on one thing: They believe Ocasio-Cortez has neglected her district, which encompasses a northeast section of The Bronx including Throgs Neck and Parkchester and a northwest portion of Queens including Jackson Heights and College Point.
> 
> It took the congresswoman two months to open a district office in Queens.
> 
> “She completely ignores the people in this district,” medical writer Ruth Papazian, 61, told The Post during an interview at the homestyle Italian eatery Patricia’s of Morris Park.


----------



## FeXL

Brilliant!!! :clap::clap::clap:

Trump Official Trolls Omar On Threat Complaints: Just Some People Saying Something



> _Lynne Patton, the regional administrator at the Department of Housing and Urban Development in the Trump administration, doesn’t have a whole lot of sympathy for Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn., who says she is facing a growing number of death threats as a result of President Trump drawing attention to her disrespectful 9/11 remarks.
> 
> But then, Patton knows a thing or two about death threats, being a black woman who willingly serves under the president.
> 
> Playing on Omar’s own words about the Sept. 11, 20011, attack, which the Muslim lawmaker belittled by describing it as “some people did something,” Patton took to social media to post a spot-on meme that read: *“Ilmar Omar is crying she’s receiving death threats. They’re no death threats. There just some people saying something.”*_​


Bold mine.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more.

Flashback: In 2017, Omar Ilhan Dismissed the Number of Americans Killed in the Black Hawk Down Attack, and Claimed Americans Had Killed "Thousands" of Somalis



> Remember, this is the woman who giggles at naive westerners who think Al Qaeda is anything more menacing than the United States army...


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Evidence of Corruption in Jussie Smollett Whitewash Grows



> When Kim Foxx "colloquially" recused herself, she immediately sought to appoint her top deputy to oversee the Smollett case.
> 
> But she was informed by her staff that that would be unethical. I guess because a top deputy is just going to do what the boss wants, and the point of a recusal, if it's real, is to take a compromised boss out of the equation altogether.
> 
> Spokesmen for Foxx's office lied to the press and claimed that Foxx had never been informed this move was unethical, a law enforcement source says.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka, too...

Representative Gaetz: Evidence That FBI Agents Were Paid Off by the Media For Leaks Will Surface Ahead of the Official DOJ Inspector General Report



> Nothing but straight arrows at the top.
> 
> Rep. Matt Gaetz says evidence of FBI officials improperly receiving incentives from the media in exchange for leaks will soon come out.
> 
> During an interview on Fox News late Saturday, the Florida Republican said the Justice Department inspector general is examining the FBI's relationship with some members of the press. But, he said some of this information will be made public before the watchdog report's release.
> 
> * "One of the other nuggets that the inspector general is working on is the corruption that existed between the media and members of of the FBI," Gaetz said. "Where members of the mainstream media were giving concert passes and athletic tickets and other incentives to people in the FBI to leak to them so we'll be seeing that even before we see the inspector general's report on how this fraudulent investigation began."*​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Lets' just consider that a rhetorical question.

Why Are Leftwing Politicians Avoiding Saying "Christians" Were Murdered in the Sri Lanka Easter Attacks?



> Obama, Hillary, and most of the gang of clowns running for the Democrat nomination have settled on a strange locution to avoid admitting that sometimes Christians are victims (and not just (Oppressors, as The Narrative demands): they're calling the people targeted "Easter worshippers."
> 
> Note: Christians do not worship Easter. You can use Context Clues in the word "Christians" to figure out what they worship.
> 
> Deb Heine writes about this strange phenomenon.
> 
> Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton on the Sri Lanka church bombing
> 
> vs.
> 
> Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton on the New Zealand shooting pic.twitter.com/52Zml9dWwS
> — Caleb Hull (@CalebJHull) April 22, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Fodder Queen's definition of "socialism".

Is Denmark Socialist?

From the comments:



> “During an interview on “60 Minutes,” Anderson Cooper put this question to Ocasio-Cortez: “When people hear the word socialism, they think Soviet Union, Cuba, Venezuela. Is that what you have in mind?”
> 
> Her response: “Of course not. What we have in mind — and what of my — and my policies most closely resemble what we see in the U.K., in Norway, in Finland, in Sweden.”
> 
> If that were true, then Ocasio-Cortez would have to abandon almost her entire economic agenda and embrace free-market economic policies. Because that’s what those countries have been doing. Here’s a rundown: ”


Furnished link:

Socialist Rep. Ocasio-Cortez Accidentally Endorses Social Security Privatization, Minimum Wage Repeal, Corporate Tax Cuts 

The punch line:



> *If Ocasio-Cortez wants to deregulate the economy, privatize Social Security, eliminate the minimum wage, and start cutting taxes, we're all for it.
> 
> If not, then she's misleading the public about what kind of country she and her fellow leftists envision the U.S. becoming.*


Yeah, bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

The New Tool of White Supremacy is...
(Rolls 3d6)
...Walking Your Dog While White



> Dogs are a tool of white supremacy and gentrification. That’s not just my opinion. There is research that shows how white newcomers dogwalking routes stake out territory. And white owners user their pets to socialize with other white owners excluding minorities. https://t.co/KoHnYAUQf6
> — Matzoh O’Rourke (@TheHipsterRebbe) April 19, 2019​


Really.

More:



> There is no behavior or interaction too innocuous enough it can’t be a microagression or serve to reinforce systems of inequality.
> — Matzoh O’Rourke (@TheHipsterRebbe) April 20, 2019​


I wonder where he stands on basic stupidity...


----------



## FeXL

A US Soldier Who Risked His Live in Mogadishu to Protect Ilhan Omar and Her Clan Invites Her to Drink a Nice Cold Glass of Shut the **** Up Dummy



> I take it back: she doesn't have a dual loyalty.
> 
> Just the one.
> 
> By the time Task Force Ranger had been launched, Aidid's network of drug-addled, Khat-dealing gun runners had taken over Mogadishu and were doing everything they could to oppress any and rival clans, including that of Omar, the Majeerteen. In other words, we were sent halfway across the world to help protect people just like Omar and her family. Nineteen incredible men gave their lives defending her country while serving ours. They deserve to be lauded for their service, not attacked for it.
> 
> * I am thankful Omar and her family and countless others were able to escape to neighboring Kenya while we fought to protect those left behind, but I simply cannot comprehend her attitude towards those of us who fought to protect her country and countrymen from warlords who plunged Somalia only further into violence and starvation. I am glad that Omar can now enjoy the very freedoms we fought to protect, like the freedom of speech and the free exercise of religion affirmed in the U.S. Constitution, but I don't understand why she uses those freedoms to slur the men and women of the U.S. military who made her security and liberty a reality.*​


Yeah, my bold...


----------



## FeXL

Unexpectedly, a Lesbian Vegan Restaurant Which Charged a "Man Tax" of 18% to Compensate for the Pay Gap That Doesn't Exist Is Shutting Down



> Today's special is grievance! Yum!
> 
> A vegan restaurant in Australia that charged men 18 percent more than women is closing its doors.
> 
> Handsome Her, located just outside of Melbourne, will be shuttering its windows at the end of April, the Daily Wire reported Tuesday.​
> Handsome Her? Oh, I totally didn't expect them to dabble in gender nonconformity. This day fetches me so many surprises.


Related:

Dismantlers Of Patriarchy Dismantled



> In niche eatery news:
> 
> A feminist-owned and operated cafe that made headlines around the world after introducing an 18% “man tax” on male customers will be closing its doors at the end of the month. Handsome Her, a vegan establishment located in Melbourne, Australia, will be going out of business on April 28, according to an announcement on its website.​
> *It turns out that “brazen public discussions of structural inequality and oppression,” rules about women having “priority seating,” and serving turmeric lattes with macadamia milk, isn’t in fact the basis of a thriving business.*


Bold mine.

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

The Very Honest Jake Tapper and Brian Stelter: The Main Point of the White House Correspondent's Dinner is Fundraising for Scholarships
Actual Financial Disclosures from the WHCA: No It's Not About Fundraising for Scholarships



> The worst tribalist hacks in the "news" racket, and that's saying something:
> 
> *But the black-tie dinner is not fundamentally about comedy acts or partisan politics -- it is a fundraiser and awards event* that acknowledges the role of the free press and allows journalists to schmooze with sources and each other.​
> Let's check the actual facts, FakeTapper:


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

LOL: Nigerian Brothers File Defamation Lawsuit Against Jussie Smollett's Attorneys



> Jussie Smollett's lawyers were required to lie to defend him publicly. Kim Foxx's office might have put the fix in to make his legal problems go away, but there was also the public aspect of the crime of which he was obviously guilty; he was a millionaire being paid a lot of money to appear on a tv show. If the public turned against him, he might have to get a real job.
> 
> Smollett's attorney insisted publicly that the Nigerian brothers had actually attacked Smollett, and in earnest, not as part of a pre-arranged scam, but with the intention of harming him and without his consent.
> 
> That, they say, is defamation, and I don't think there are many people who disagree.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Obama, Clinton, Democrats Denounce Attacks on ‘Easter Worshippers,’ Not ‘Christians’



> Former President Barack Obama, former Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton, and several other leading Democrats denounced terror attacks on what they called “Easter worshippers” — not Christians — Sunday in Sri Lanka.


Related:

Orwellian WaPo Slams the 'Far-Right' for Saying Christians Were Under Attack in Sri Lanka



> In the wake of the horrific Easter terrorist attack against churches in Sri Lanka, _The Washington Post_ published an article slamming "far-right" political leaders for saying that Christians are under attack. The Orwellian article suggested there was something untoward about reporting on global Christian persecution — by selectively quoting far-right European and American leaders on the issue and ignoring the broader discussion.


Related, too:

Taqiyya for Easter



> Let's say a fire breaks out at Notre Dame cathedral in Paris at the start of Holy Week, and just after two of the city's other most prominent houses of worship - St Sulpice and the Basilica of St Denis - have been attacked and vandalized.
> 
> Well, I think we can all confidently say as the first flames are beginning to lick the ceiling that it's undoubtedly an accident. Cigarette butt. Or maybe computer glitch. Probably just an overheated smart phone. We don't need to get in there and sift through the debris. We can just announce it.
> 
> On the other hand, when there are coordinated attacks on Easter services at several churches in Sri Lanka, it becomes a little more challenging to pass off multiple suicide-bombings killing nearly three hundred people as an electrical malfunction.
> 
> So, in contrast to the confident declarations of a week ago, on Sunday morning the media opted for a subtler narrative...


----------



## FeXL

Reminder: The Russia Collusion Hoax Was Hatched By Hillary Clinton and Her Aides Just Hours After Her Loss, and Fed to a Supportive Media to Explain Away Her Failure -- and Theirs



> Larry O'Connor with a reminder that this was an info op from the start.
> 
> The Russian Collusion mythology is the most dominant story in the news media and has been for the past eighteen months... dating back to November 7, 2016. And when one examines the contemporaneous reporting by Jonathan Allen and Amie Parnes in their excellent book Shattered: Inside Hillary Clinton's Doomed Campaign.
> 
> Allen and Parnes had incredible access to the entire Clinton campaign infrastructure because their book was really meant to be a historical account of the triumphant campaign for the first female president in American history.
> 
> As we know, it didn't work out that way. And the authors' account of the immediate aftermath tells us much about how the media were spoon-fed the collusion narrative...​


----------



## FeXL

Speaking of blind squirrels...

Is Cher Onto Something? LA Is Lavishing Benefits On Illegal Immigrants, While Its Homeless Die In Record Numbers



> Cher caused a bit of a stir with a recent tweet, but a study out of Kaiser Health shows she may be on to something.
> 
> While the illegal immigrant population of Los Angeles is poised to scoop up $260 million a year from the government in health benefits, members of the city’s homeless population are dying in record numbers.
> 
> I Understand Helping struggling Immigrants,but MY CITY (Los Angeles) ISNT TAKING CARE OF ITS OWN.WHAT ABOUT THE 50,000+????????Citizens WHO LIVE ON THE STREETS.PPL WHO LIVE BELOW POVERTY LINE,& HUNGRY? If My State Can’t Take Care of Its Own(Many Are VETS)How Can it Take Care Of More
> 
> — Cher (@cher) April 14, 2019​
> Deaths in the homeless population jumped 76 percent in the past five years, according to a new analysis of coroner’s data by Kaiser Health News. The surge in deaths is outpacing the growth of the homeless population — more than 900 died last year.


----------



## FeXL

De Blasio: NYC's 'Green New Deal' Includes Ban on Steel, Glass Skyscrapers



> New York City is "making the Green New Deal come alive" through mandates that include banning "inefficient" glass and steel skyscrapers, Mayor Bill de Blasio, who is also considering a run for the 2020 Democratic presidential nomination, said Monday.


H/T HoM, who noted:



> Welcome to the era of...
> 
> ...the wooden skyscraper...


'Cause Globull Warming causing concrete will be outlawed soon, too.


----------



## FeXL

Progs FOS? Shocka...

Report: Green New Deal Would Have ‘No Effect’ on Climate



> The Green New Deal would have essentially no effect on global warming, a new report argues, while imposing enormous economic and social costs.
> 
> The report, authored by the American Enterprise Institute's Benjamin Zycher, analyzes the likely impacts of the Green New Deal (GND) as outlined by Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.) in her proposed resolution calling for such a program. In Zeicher's account, the GND is a set of proposals (some more or less vague than others) designed to cut U.S. greenhouse gas emissions to zero by 2050. Doing so, proponents argue, would actually boost the economy through the jobs created.
> 
> This second goal of economic acceleration, Zycher writes, is a "‘broken windows‘ argument" depending as it does on the idea that destroying existing carbon-intensive capital goods would add to (rather than subtract from) the wealth in the economy.
> 
> *"It is not to be taken seriously," he writes.*


Really...


----------



## FeXL

You simply cannot fix stupid...

California Politicians Hiked Gas Tax, Now Demand Investigation Into State's $4 Per Gallon Gas Prices



> As lieutenant governor, Gavin Newsom supported a 2017 bill increasing the state's gas taxes. When running for governor in 2018, he opposed a ballot initiative that would have repealed that same increase. It's 2019, and Newson, now the state's governor, is demanding an investigation into why the state's gas prices are so high.
> 
> *On Tuesday, the governor sent a letter to the California Energy Commission (CEC) asking that the state agency investigate the Golden State's roughly $4.03 per gallon gas prices, currently the highest in the country (and well above the national average of $2.86 per gallon).*


Bold mine.

Too cheap by half.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> ....the GND is a set of proposals (some more or less vague than others) designed to cut U.S. greenhouse gas emissions to zero by 2050. Doing so, proponents argue, would actually boost the economy through the jobs created.


As I've said, you may a well put people on pedal-bike electric generators to create a green hiring boom in the energy industry.


----------



## FeXL

All White Male Candidates Zoom to the Top of the Democrat Candidate Pack, Except Eric Swallwell



> Biden officially joined the race.
> 
> Even before that, he polled at or near the top of the peak, alongside Bernie and "Beto," aka Robert Francis O'Rourke.
> 
> And then Pete Buttgieg soared to the top tier, even though he's gay. But that White Man magic was too much for the Democrat primary electorate to resist.
> 
> It seems that all you need to instantly soar to the top of the Democrat polls is be a white man, and _not_ be Eric Swallowall.
> 
> This state of affairs is causing some consternation in the Democrat Party, which is primarily held together by racism against whites and sexism against men. They can't agree on a platform, but they can all mutually agree on a hate object.
> 
> Democrat hack Jennifer Palmieri explains why the party that hates white men seems to favor only white men as candidates: It's because of Democrats' own internal biases _in favor of_ The White Devil Man.


----------



## FeXL

FBI Raids Baltimore Mayor's Home and City Hall Office, Presumably Searching for Evidence of "Brazen, Cartoonish Corruption"
Update: Source Says She Fled the State?



> The mayor of Baltimore has been running a grift: She self-published her own stupid children's books about health, about the unimaginitively named "Healthy Holly."
> 
> She made these books available. To, for example, health care providers looking to sign lucrative contracts with the city of Baltimore.
> 
> *And you won't believe this --health care providers looking to sign lucrative contracts with the city of Baltimore bought tens of thousands of copies of this self-published book, putting a great deal of money in the mayor's pockets, to the tune of hundreds of thousands of dollars.*


Bold mine.

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Former CBS Director of Diversity: Network Has a 'White Problem'



> In a rather damning opinion piece written for Variety, former director of Entertainment Diversity & Inclusion Whitney Davis chronicled what has now become a familiar story from women in Hollywood: years of enduring harassment for fear of losing a job she was truly grateful to get when she got out of college.
> 
> On top of the harassment, Davis says that CBS has a "white problem" that is systemic:
> 
> * Did you know that there’s not one black creative executive working at CBS Television Network or CBS Television Studios? Of the network’s 36 creative executives — all upper management roles that deal with content development, casting, current production, daytime and alternative programming — there are only three women of color, none black. There is not one executive of color working in casting at CBS. The one Latinx executive hired in casting last year lasted eight months. He works at Netflix now.*​


Bold mine.

Related:

Democrats Won’t Vote For A Woman Or Person Of Color. They Claim It’s Because AMERICA Is Sexist And Racist.



> Democrats hoping to nominate the next president of America don’t seem to want to vote for a woman or person of color or gay candidate, but they’re blaming their own prejudice on the idea that such a person couldn’t be elected president over Donald Trump.
> 
> NPR spoke with Democrat voters across the country and discovered a tendency to project racial and sexist biases onto other people to defend their own support of a white male candidate.


----------



## FeXL

:yikes:

AOC's Chief-of-Staff: Criminals In Prison Should Vote Because They Are 'Most Affected By Unjust Laws'



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's (D-NY) chief-of-staff Saikat Chakrabarti suggested on Wednesday that incarcerated criminals should be able to vote in U.S. elections because they are "the people most affected by unjust laws."
> 
> Chakrabarti's comments came after Democratic presidential candidates came out in favor of allowing terrorists, murderers, rapists, and pedophiles to vote in U.S. elections during a series of CNN town halls on Monday night.


Related:

Harris: Young Black Men Jailed for Selling Pot Should Be ‘the First in Line’ for Legal Weed Jobs — ‘They Were Ahead of the Curve’



> On Wednesday, MSNBC played a clip of 2020 Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) discussing marijuana policy at the “She the People” presidential forum in Houston.
> 
> When asked about the “gentrification” of the legal marijuana industry, Harris said, “Invariably a lot of the people who historically who were arrested for marijuana sales were young men, young men of color. And so isn’t that the irony of it all? That now this is one of the fastest growing money-making industries in our country and the very young men who were trying to make money doing the same thing, but got criminalized and have now been branded felons for life are excluded from the economic opportunities that are now available because of this new industry.”


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Facebook Warns Investors: We May Lose $5 Billion in FTC User Privacy Investigation



> Facebook warned investors on Wednesday that a federal investigation of its privacy practices would likely cost the company between $3 billion and $5 billion.
> 
> In a press release associated with its first quarter results for 2019, Facebook announced:
> 
> We reasonably estimated a probable loss and recorded an accrual of $3.0 billion in connection with the inquiry of the FTC into our platform and user data practices. … We estimate that the range of loss in this matter is $3.0 billion to $5.0 billion. The matter remains unresolved, and there can be no assurance as to the timing or the terms of any final outcome.​


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

California Legislature Takes its Gender Revolution to the Prisons



> Tomorrow, the Senate Public Safety Committee will hear Senate Bill 132, a bill that lets inmates decide their own sex at any moment in time, and then requires correction officials refer to them by that sex and to house them with other inmates of the same sex. The author, LGBT Caucus Chair Senator Scott Wiener (D-San Francisco), says the bill is necessary to protect transgender identified people from “physical assaults” and to preserve their “basic dignity,” and “respect.” *But Wiener doesn’t seem to care about the privacy and dignity concerns of real, biological women, who would have to share personal, intimate living space with any male inmate claiming to be a woman.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

NYC To Ban Hot Dogs and Processed Meats To Improve Climate



> Mayor Bill de Blasio approved an ambitious $14 billion Green New Deal on Monday, April 22, to combat climate change. The plan will cut purchases of red meat by 50 percent in its city-controlled facilities such as hospitals, schools, and correctional facilities. The new commitment builds off of the Meatless Mondays campaign that was adopted by all NYC schools in 2017.


Drugs...


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

Oxford professor believes alien-human hybrid species will save Earth



> The search for signs of intelligent life in the universe may have to skip Oxford University.
> 
> A spacey professor at the austere British institution claims bug-like aliens walk among us, and says they’re having very close encounters with humans — interbreeding to create a new hybrid species that could one day *save Earth from climate change* and other disasters.


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

U.K. employers may consider banning handshakes in workplace: HR expert



> It may seem harmless enough, but handshakes in the workplace could become a thing of the past under new physical contact rules being considered in the U.K., according to one human resources expert.
> 
> Kate Palmer, an associate director of advisory at the HR consultancy firm Peninsula, said employers in the U.K. may enact a complete ban on physical contact in order to avoid expensive sexual harassment suits.
> 
> “Does shaking someone’s hand go too far?” she told the U.K. Metro newspaper.


----------



## FeXL

Congrats, socialism!!!

Another 'victory' for socialism - Venezuela soars to the top of the world's 2019 misery index



> Notice how large a margin Venezuela's socialist failure amounts to - its sheer rottenness on all fronts, but especially from its inflation rate, really drives home that things are as bad as the press reports they are.
> 
> Notice also that Brazil and Argentina are also near the top of the list, showing that a bad side effect of socialism is that the misery just lingers and lingers. Not only is socialism tough to shake off, even if you do it, the lingering side effects extend.
> 
> Which combined with Venezuela ought to be a warning to U.S. voters stay as far away from socialism as possible.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Congrats, socialism!!!
> 
> Another 'victory' for socialism - Venezuela soars to the top of the world's 2019 misery index


I'm thinking we should wade into socialism about halfway before we commit fully.


----------



## FeXL

Sweden's Supreme Court overturns deportation decision for convicted rapist



> *Sweden's highest court has overturned a decision to deport a convicted rapist after ruling there was no "extraordinary reason" to expel him from the country.*
> 
> Two lower courts had ruled that the man, a 33-year-old Somali citizen, should be deported after serving a jail sentence for rape, but the Supreme Court overturned this decision while extending his jail sentence by four months. The reason for ruling against deportation was that his ties to Sweden were considered to be strong, although two of the five Supreme Court justices argued the seriousness of the crime outweighed this and that he should be expelled.
> 
> The man was first found guilty of rape by Linköping District Court, after he forced himself on a woman he did not know while they both stayed overnight at a mutual friend's apartment.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I'm thinking we should wade into socialism about halfway before we commit fully.


In for a penny, in for a pound...


----------



## FeXL

RASCIS'!!!

Chicago Prosecutor Kim Foxx and Her Top Deputy Subpoenaed Over Jussie Smollett Case



> Chicago’s top prosecutor, Kim Foxx and her top deputy Joseph Magats have been subpoenaed to appear in court this week over their handling of the Jussie Smollett case, Fox News reported.
> 
> Foxx has come under withering criticism for her office’s decision in March to dismiss 16 felony disorderly conduct charges against the “Empire” actor amid overwhelming evidence that he staged a hate-crime attack against himself.
> 
> Retired appellate judge Sheila O’Brien filed a petition last week for a special prosecutor to investigate the Smollett case, saying it was “plagued with irregularity.” O’Brien also filed a “notice to appear” requesting Smollett’s attendance at Thursday’s court hearing.


----------



## FeXL

Participants in AOC's 'fun run' didn’t know they were donating to her campaign



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez held a 5k in Queens Saturday that she billed as “a Family Fun Run supporting U.S. Congresswoman Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s Green New Deal on the Saturday following Earth Day.”
> 
> But many of the 400 runners didn’t realize their $30 registration fees were going directly into the lawmaker’s campaign coffers.


----------



## FeXL

Alt-Right Neoconfederate Joe Biden Voted to Restore Robert E. Lee's US Citizenship



> Can we get Joe Biden deplatformed from Twitter, FaceBook, and Chase Bank?
> 
> While many have began criticizing the dead former Confederate leader, in 1975 the Senate, which included freshman Democratic Delaware Sen. Joe Biden, unanimously approved the reinstatement of General Robert E. Lee’s citizenship to the U.S.​


----------



## FeXL

The "Opioid Overdose Epidemic" Might Not Be As Bad As The Media Say...



> I have been deeply suspicious of the neo-Puritanical drive to end the use of opioid pain medication in America. They are wonderful medications for otherwise intractable pain, and most people can use them without issue.
> 
> Because most people aren't addicts.
> 
> Just like most gun owners aren't criminals. And most drinkers aren't drunk drivers. But as usual, America is on the insane arc of the pendulum and is over-regulating, using suspicious data and hysterical media manipulation.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bro-Fo.

Dear Rep. Omar: Jesus Christ Is Jewish, Not Palestinian



> Downplaying 9/11, attacking American soldiers who fought in Somalia, and anti-Semitism are not enough for the representative from Minnesota. Now she is upping her game by taking on the Messiah.
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar retweeted “Don’t they (Christians) know Jesus was a Palestinian?” If Omar actually read the Bible she would learn, very quickly, that Jesus Christ was not a Palestinian but rather a devout Jew.


----------



## FeXL

Proctor and Gamble's Sales Up 5% -- but Grooming Products, Which Includes the Anti-Male Gillette, Down 1%



> Get woke, go broke?
> 
> So the entire S&P is up, Proctor and Gamble as a company is up, but the Gillette sector of P&G is down.
> 
> Who would have guessed that attacking your customer base would lose you sales?


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

Hollywood Begins Eating its Own



> For decades Hollywood, along with academia, has been one of the two prime movers of cultural Marxism in America: promoting leftist causes and narratives, undermining traditional morality and social structures, and rewriting history. Increasingly, showbiz is now being choked by its own wokeness – just as our universities are – as the social justice whiners have inevitably begun to turn on their own.
> 
> Hollywood is floundering. This past Easter weekend at the box office was the worst in more than a decade. The big studios with their mega-budget franchises (where would Hollywood be today without Marvel Comics?) increasingly have to resort to overseas profits to keep afloat. Showbiz awards shows, which have degenerated into self-congratulatory displays of anti-Trump virtue-signaling, have been failing spectacularly, posting record low ratings year after year. Trump Derangement Syndrome has caused celebs to publicly double down on their contempt for all those unwoke Americans in the flyover states, pushing audiences farther away than ever before. Meanwhile, independent flicks like _Gosnell_ and _Unplanned_ aimed at underserved conservative audiences are succeeding despite media blackouts and social media subversion.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Venezuelaaaah!

How Deep, Señor Maduro?



> He’s going to need a bigger bulldozer.
> 
> BREAKING: Video shows armored military vehicle slamming into pro-Guaidó protesters amid unrest in Caracas. https://t.co/QfbZwt8BjK pic.twitter.com/ezSKYJef5c
> 
> — NBC News (@NBCNews) April 30, 2019​
> More here.


Nice.

Related:

Juan Guaido Calls for Military to Rise Up in Venezuela Against Maduro



> I don't think people know yet if Guaido has the support to win this, or if Maduro's forces, supplemented by Russian special forces, are still loyal and strong.
> 
> But this tweet says Maduro is hiding and Guaido is out on the streets.
> 
> While Maduro is still in hiding Guaido is walking around in Caracas. https://t.co/v0GhJpHnPW
> — Michel Spekkers (@spekkers) April 30, 2019​


----------



## Macfury

Maduro deserves to go, but I don't want the U.S "helping" Guaido to take power. That sort of thing never ends well.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Maduro deserves to go, but I don't want the U.S "helping" Guaido to take power. That sort of thing never ends well.


I agree. You've got to want it bad enough to do it yourself. Anything less will likely end in failure.


----------



## FeXL

This is seriously FUBAR'd...

Authorities To Arrest Canadian Father If He Refers To Trans Child As Her Real Sex



> Last Wednesday, The Federalist reported that the Supreme Court of British Columbia, Canada, declared a father guilty of family violence for his polite refusal to refer to his daughter as a boy in private, and his repeated choice to affirm in media interviews that she is a girl.
> 
> At about the same time that story was published, the Supreme Court issued an additional, more heavy-handed “protection order” from the same ruling. The three-page document declares that the father, Clark*, will henceforth be subject to arrest, immediately and “without warrant” if any police officer has “reasonable” grounds to believe that he has in any way referred to his daughter as a girl in public or in private.


Related:

Transgender Athlete Smashes Four Women’s Powerlifting Records



> A transgender athlete who was born a man smashed four women’s powerlifting records, prompting gold medal winning Olympian Dame Kelly Holmes to brand the situation a “bloody joke”.
> 
> ...
> 
> “It’s a bloody joke and all getting ready for biological women to boycott certain events. *Have a trans category if need be but even better a trans games.* Otherwise I’m starting to worry about the backlash and abuse that the trans community will get from spectators. It will happen!” she tweeted.


Bold mine.

Interesting idea.


----------



## FeXL

White House Correspondents Association Head and Drama Queen Hisses About How _Dangerous_ His Sad Little Life Is



> They're all just small variations on Brian Williams -- a bunch of soft-handed, air-conditioned office monkeys who desperately want to be thought of as News Studs parachuting into disputed zones with a pen in one hand and a grenade in the other.


Nails it.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> White House Correspondents Association Head and Drama Queen Hisses About How _Dangerous_ His Sad Little Life Is


Knox should be ashamed of his parenting skills if his kid is asking him if he will be imprisoned.


----------



## FeXL

Ocasio-Cortez, Sanders Silent On Venezuela Allegedly Attacking Protesters



> Socialists Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) and Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) were completely silent on Tuesday about the situation unfolding in Venezuela as the socialist nation reportedly fired on and ran over protesters.


Not surprised. Gotta get those spin machines wound up first...

Related:

Venezuela Banned Private Gun Ownership Less Than A Decade Ago



> Venezuela banned private citizens from owning guns seven years ago, leaving firearms solely in the hands of the army and the police. Now, as the country’s opposition attempts to oust the oppressive Maduro regime from power, it is a decision some have come to regret.


----------



## FeXL

Getting Down with the Democrats



> Democrat staffer William Floyd charges that former California Democrat Party boss Eric Bauman, 59, “forcibly performed oral sex on him several times.” Floyd, 28, is suing the 59-year-old Bauman over sexual harassment, assault, battery, negligence and civil rights violations.
> 
> Bauman forced Floyd to submit to oral sex two other times, the April 24 lawsuit suit contends, and Bauman once told Floyd “if you cross me, I will break you.” It wasn’t the first brush with such allegations for the New York-born Bauman. Though not a household name across the nation, the accused sexual abuser is a major player in the Democrat Party.


He seems nice...


----------



## FeXL

Huh. 'Magine that...

New York Times Publisher Relents: All Staff Must Attend Antisemitism Sensitivity Training



> The _New York Times_ plans to reprimand in some unspecific way the editor responsible for publishing a blatantly antisemitic cartoon in last week’s international edition opinion page and will force all staff to now go through antisemitism sensitivity training.
> 
> In a memo to _New York Times_ staff, *publisher A.G. Sulzberger admits the newspaper handled this matter incorrectly* and says the still-unidentified editor of the _Times_ says is responsible will be disciplined in some way and that all _Times_ staff will now begin antisemitism sensitivity training.
> 
> The newspaper, Sulzberger wrote in the staff-wide memo as reported by Yahoo News’s Dylan Stableford, is “taking disciplinary steps with the production editor who selected the cartoon for publication” and will be “updating our unconscious bias training to ensure it includes a direct focus on anti-Semitism.”


Bold mine.

Ya think? :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Elsewhere



> Victor Davis Hanson on the social corrosive called “diversity”:
> 
> For history’s rare multiracial and multi-ethnic republics, an e pluribus unum cohesion is essential. Each particular tribe must owe greater allegiance to the commonwealth than to those who superficially look or worship alike. Yet over the last 20 years we have deprecated “unity” and championed “diversity.” Americans are being urged by popular culture, universities, schools and government to emphasise their innate differences rather than their common similarities… Some hyphenate or add accents or foreign pronunciations to their names. Others fabricate phony ethnic pedigrees in hopes of gaining an edge in job-seeking or admissions. The common theme is to be anything other than just normal Americans for whom race, gender and ethnicity are incidental rather than essential to their character.​
> *Taken at face value, “diversity” is the belief that the less we have in common, and feel we have in common, the happier we will be.*


Bold mine.

Makes perfect sense, no?


----------



## FeXL

Baltimore Mayor P.U. Resigns Amid Corruption Investigations for Selling Her Self-Published Books to Insurance Companies Seeking Business with the City



> As Instapundit likes to say: We have the worst political class in history.
> 
> Among the worst in world history.
> 
> Like the Soviet _nomenklatura_, they are insulated from any accountability and are elevated and promoted based purely on ideology and loyalty to The Caste.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Spin _this_ one...

Alabama State Rep and Proud Democrat Plumps for Abortion: "Some kids are unwanted, so you kill them now or you kill them later."



> Alabama State Rep. John Rogers (D) on abortion: “Some kids are unwanted, so you kill them now or you kill them later. You bring them in the world unwanted, unloved, you send them to the electric chair. So, you kill them now or you kill them later” pic.twitter.com/dxPg6X759h
> — Ryan Saavedra (@RealSaavedra) May 1, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

According to the Progs anybody who isn't left of Marx is far right...

Washington Post Brands Leftwing Muslim Black Racist Louis Farrakhan a "Far Right" Figure
Update: Bloomberg, The LA Times, and The Atlantic All Make the Same "Mistake"



> Breaking: Facebook bans far-right leaders including Louis Farrakhan, Alex Jones, Milo Yiannopoulos for being "dangerous" https://t.co/ngiuTAGw3y
> — The Washington Post (@washingtonpost) May 2, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen.

Socialist Darling AOC Asked Point-Blank About Venezuela's Maduro. Here's Her Weak Response.



> When socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) was asked directly about Venezuela’s brutal disputed leader Nicolas Maduro on Thursday, she refused to condemn the dictator, just as she’s refused in the past. This time, Ocasio-Cortez — who’s fond of calling herself “the boss” — ironically passed the buck to "caucus leadership."
> 
> 
> National Review’s John McCormack reports:
> 
> “Violence is horrible,” Representative Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez tells NR when asked to comment on the situation. When pressed on whether the Maduro government is legitimate or Guaidó deserves U.S. support, she adds that she’ll “defer to caucus leadership on how we navigate this.”​


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Alabama Rep. Doubles Down, Uses Trump Jr. To Justify Abortion: ‘Evidently Retarded’



> Democratic Alabama state Rep. John Rogers doubled down on his abortion position Thursday by attacking Donald Trump Jr.
> 
> Saying that President Donald Trump’s son was “evidently retarded or crazy,” Rogers argued that Trump Jr’s existence was enough to prove that he was right to support abortion rights.
> 
> “He’s evidently retarded or crazy.”
> 
> Alabama lawmaker responds to @DonaldJTrumpJr‘s reaction to abortion commentshttps://t.co/EPvaOJ64rK pic.twitter.com/RqbQdNqZ2c
> 
> — WVTM 13 (@WVTM13) May 2, 2019​


I jes' luvs it when the Progs project...


----------



## FeXL

A Third Editorial Board Bashes Warren’s College Plan



> _USA Today_ joined the _Chicago Tribune_ and the _Washington Post_ in bashing Sen. Elizabeth Warren's (D., Mass.) proposal to forgive some $1.5 trillion in student loan debt in an editorial on Thursday.
> 
> "Throwing more money at universities is not the solution," the editorial board wrote. *"In fact, a good case can be made that it is a part of the problem."*


Bold mine.

Ya think? :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

More from Bro-Fo.

Wrong, Rep. Omar: Socialism, not America, caused Venezuela’s suffering



> Rep. Ilhan Omar blames the US for Venezuela’s penury. Go figure. She of all people should know how Marxism can trash a country.
> 
> Her birth country, Somalia, was run by the Somali Revolutionary Socialist Party, created by the strongman Siad Barre *under Soviet guidance in the 1970s, until it *devolved into chaos in the late 1980s.
> 
> Barre fled in 1991 and left behind a failed state. By 1992, that instability had forced Omar and her family to flee to this country. They secured asylum in 1995.
> 
> It wasn’t just socialism that sundered Somalia into violence. Its clan culture was thoughtlessly exploited by colonial rulers and then by Barre. But the unaccountability, the single-party rule and the economic mismanagement that always — always — accompany socialism certainly didn’t help.


----------



## FeXL

Democrat-controlled House votes to reverse Trump’s exit from the Paris climate agreement



> FreedomWorks’ Jason Pye explained last month that H.R. 9 is really a “Trojan Horse” for the same kind of extreme environmentalist agenda.
> 
> “The Climate Action Now Act may not be as blunt as the ‘Green New Deal,’ but it’s still a radical notion because of the lost productivity and fewer jobs that would come as a result of meeting such an extreme reduction in carbon emissions for little to no real environmental benefit,” Pye explains. *“It is a way for [House Democrats] to claim they’re doing something about climate change while avoiding the accountability that comes with cooking up the crazy schemes necessary to meet unrealistic targets, such as those outlined in the Green New Deal.”*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Mueller Knew There Was No Collusion a Year or Two Ago, But Said Nothing At All.
Now He's Snitty Over What He Says Is "Confusion" Over His Report.



> If he feared public confusion, why did he not issue an interim finding a year or two ago and tell people there was no Russian collusion?
> 
> The Daily Caller notes the many other times Mueller permitted the public to be confused, and didn't bother complaining -- confusion always sown by Democrats and probably his own staffers leaking to them. (Falsely!)
> 
> Special counsel Robert Mueller said he is concerned about "public confusion" over his Russia report in a series of communications with Attorney General William Barr that came to light this week, solidifying the narrative that Barr mishandled the report and intentionally misled the public about his findings.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mueller stood by for years as the media and Democratic politicians made mistake after mistake about key collusion and obstruction accusations, choosing to intervene only once, when a false Buzzfeed report threatened to result in impeachment proceedings against President Donald Trump.​


----------



## FeXL

Teen Suicides Spike More Than 28 Percent A Month After Netflix’s ’13 Reasons Why’ Was Released, Study Shows



> A study released Monday shows teen suicides increased by 28.9 percent the month following the release of the Netflix original series “13 Reasons Why.”
> 
> A study published in the Journal of the American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry reveals that “13 Reasons Why” has done much more harm than good, revealing that the number of deaths occurring in the month following the show’s release dramatically increased for young people aged 10 to 17.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Democrat-controlled House votes to reverse Trump’s exit from the Paris climate agreement
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.


Veto!


----------



## FeXL

A Victory for Female Athletes Everywhere



> The Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) this week upheld the International Association of Athletics Federations (IAAF) regulations governing eligibility for the women’s category in international elite athletics competition. In effect, CAS decided the question “who is a woman” for purposes of elite sport. And it ratified the IAAF’s preferred answer: A woman in sport is anyone whose legal identity is female—whether they personally identify as such or not—and who has testosterone (T) levels in the female range. That may seem like a mere technical ruling. But as I’ll explain in this article, the ramifications are profound for female athletics everywhere—a cause that has been central to my life and to the lives of millions of girls and women worldwide.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

'The congresswoman doesn't know what she is talking about!' Pence goes back to bashing Ilhan Omar for blaming Venezuela's problems on the U.S. as Marco Rubio calls her 'embarrassing'



> Vice President Mike Pence says Representative Ilhan Omar 'doesn't know what she us talking about' when it comes to the situation in Venezuela
> Republican Senator Marco Rubio also blasted Omar, claiming her comments were not 'informed,' not 'intelligent' and 'embarrassing'
> Omar said Thursday the U.S. government is 'bullying' other countries, including Nicolas Maduro's socialist regime, and claims it has 'help lead the devastation' in Venezuela


Huh. An ignorant Prog.

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Supreme Court Twitter Poll Backfires Spectacularly on Senate Democrats When Kavanaugh Routs Ginsburg



> The Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee deleted a Twitter poll it had posted Friday asking users if they preferred Supreme Court justices to be like Ruth Bader Ginsburg or Brett Kavanaugh.
> 
> Why? The wrong justice was winning.
> 
> The DSCC's account finally cried uncle when users overwhelmingly chose Kavanaugh, whom President Donald Trump nominated last year, over Ginsburg, the 86-year-old progressive icon who's been on the court since 1993.
> 
> It wasn't clear when exactly it was taken down Sunday afternoon. One screenshot showed Kavanaugh leading 71-to-29 percent with more than 230,000 votes cast in the decidedly unscientific poll.


More:



> Republican National Committee spokeswoman Elizabeth Harrington mocked the DSCC for deleting the poll, tweeting Democrats were "refusing to accept voting results (again)."


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

:---(

Hillary Clinton: Election Was "Stolen" From Me



> The 2016 Democratic presidential nominee spoke with her husband at "An Evening With The Clintons" event.
> 
> "You can run the best campaign, you can even become the nominee, and you can have the election stolen from you," she said, according to CNN.​


Related:

Obama Furious At ‘Soulless’ Hillary Clinton For Destroying His Legacy



> Former President Obama was angry at 2016 Democrat presidential candidate, and former Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton after the election.
> 
> The former president took her defeat to president Donald Trump personally and he blamed her for it, a new update to a book on the subject said.
> 
> The book, “Obama: The Call Of History” by New York Times chief White House correspondent Peter Baker, said Obama was furious with Trump’s win, The Daily Mail reported.


Ah, the sweet, sweet taste of Prog tears... :clap:


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Forbes: Twitter is a Garbage Fire and That Fire is Dying



> Twitter is fading. Fast. In the last six years it has dropped by 100 million tweeting users per day, plummeting from an average of 350 million posting users to just 250 million, while its total tweet volume has dropped from 500 million tweets to just 300 million tweets. *Its remaining user accounts are aging steadily, retweets are up to almost 50% of all tweets and verified tweets and their retweets alone account for 10% of total volume.*​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Scott Adams on the Fodder Queen.

The World’s Dumbest Tweet AOC, It’s a Doozy


----------



## FeXL

'The real scandal': FBI informant report fuels Obama spying claims



> The FBI used a female informant to try to pry information from a Trump campaign adviser during the 2016 election season, The New York Times reported Thursday, fueling allegations that the Obama administration spied on a political opponent.
> 
> The woman was deployed to meet with George Papadopoulos, a foreign policy adviser to the campaign, at a London bar as part of the FBI’s investigation into suspected coordination between Russia and the Trump campaign, the newspaper reported.


----------



## FeXL

The Wrong Narrative



> A year ago, in Seattle, a man living in a city-funded homeless encampment raped a woman in the bathroom of a Volkswagen dealership in the city’s Ballard neighborhood. Christopher Teel had arrived from Texas as a transient and was evading multiple warrants, but the city-sanctioned encampment welcomed him without conducting a criminal-background check.
> 
> The story caused a sensation, with wide media coverage and public demands for increased security measures, but the crime victim remained silent and her identity was kept secret. Nearly a year later, the victim, Lindsey, contacted me. After being raped, she had approached city leaders and met with the sitting councilman for nearly an hour but was received, she says, with dismissiveness. Teel’s crime against her did not fit the preferred narrative of compassion for the homeless, so the political class downplayed it. By the time Lindsey reached out to me, she was ready to speak out.


Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

Ilhan Omar And Rashida Tlaib Attack Israel, Defend Palestinian Terror Attacks



> Far-left Reps. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Ilhan Omar (D-MN) attacked Israel on Sunday and defended the Palestinian terrorist attacks that targeted Israel over the weekend.


More:



> Omar and Tlaib, who are both well-documented anti-Semites, rushed to attack Israel and defended the terrorism that was being carried out against Israel.
> 
> In response to a New York Times headline that stated that Palestinian terrorists had fired hundreds of rockets into Israel, Tlaib wrote on Twitter: "When will the world stop dehumanizing our Palestinian people who just want to be free? Headlines like this & framing it in this way just feeds into the continued lack of responsibility on Israel who unjustly oppress & target Palestinian children and families. #FreePalestine"


Of course...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!
> 
> Ilhan Omar And Rashida Tlaib Attack Israel, Defend Palestinian Terror Attacks


Just because they reserve criticisms such as this only and specifically for Israel, doesn't mean they're anti-semitic, FeXL...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Just because they reserve criticisms such as this only and specifically for Israel, doesn't mean they're anti-semitic, FeXL...


Oh, I know...


----------



## FeXL

So, when I came across this story yesterday, with fewer details, I wondered why our crop of Prog anti-gun nuts hadn't been all over "yet another" school shooting.

Now I understand why...

Douglas County School Shooting Suspects ID'd; One Eighteen Year Old Male, One Minor Female-to-Male Transgender



> According to a source with knowledge of the investigation, one of the suspects is an 18-year-old senior who was a student at the school...
> 
> Late Tuesday evening, the Douglas County Sheriff's Office identified the 18-year-old alleged shooter as Devon Erickson.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> At 6:30 p.m., law enforcement officers were at a home believed to be linked to Erickson, near West Highlands Ranch Parkway and West Wildcat Reserve Parkway in Highlands Ranch. Just before 10 p.m. a car spray painted with a message saying "F--- society" was towed from the home.
> 
> Multiple sources close to the investigation told Denver7 late Tuesday night that the second suspect, who is a minor, is a transgender male who was in the midst of transitioning from female to male.​


More:




> For obvious reasons this story will quickly be dropped by the media.


Or go completely _un_-reported...


----------



## FeXL

Flint, Michigan Democrats Authorize Politically-Connected Firms to Waste Millions of Dollars Digging Up Non-Existent Pipes Instead of Going by the Map That Shows Exactly Where They Are;
Left-Wing Media, For Some Reason, Completely Uninterested in This



> See the Luke Rosniak tweets below for the digest, as well as for links to his story about this scandal.
> 
> Never let a crisis go to waste -- every crisis is a wonderful opportunity to shower millions of federal taxpayer dollars on politically-connected companies, and get some nice kickbacks in return, maybe.
> 
> The media isn't interested in this because they'd have to dig random holes to find a Republican office-holder within 30 miles of this catastrophe.
> 
> A politically-connected contractor charged taxpayers by how many holes they dug, so the city had them dig holes everywhere to "explore" whether there were lead pipes there, rather than just using the map. When an engineer objected, city hall official threatened "trouble" for him
> — Luke Rosiak (@lukerosiak) May 7, 2019​


Related:

Flint, Michigan Administrators Mismanaged Clean Water Funds, Hired Firm With No Experience Replacing Pipes



> A new report from The Daily Caller claims that the city of Flint, Michigan, which has suffered from a headline-commanding water crisis for half a decade, may have steered tens of millions in aid money meant to help replace lead water pipes to a contractor that had no experience, but who did have a close relationship with Flint city officials.
> 
> The controversy may go straight to the top: to the Flint mayor's office.


----------



## FeXL

Denver Could Decriminalize Magic Mushrooms on Tuesday



> Seven years after Colorado voters legalized the adult use of cannabis, residents of Colorado’s biggest city might be on track to set another historic drug reform landmark. Next Tuesday, May 7, Denver residents will consider a measure that would decriminalize the adult use and possession of hallucinogenic psilocybin mushrooms within the city limits. If approved, the action would be the first of its kind in the United States.
> 
> Denverites will vote on Ordinance 301, the Psilocybin Mushroom Initiative, which would make the adult (21 and over) use and possession of psilocybin “the city’s lowest law-enforcement priority.” The initiative would also keep the city from criminally penalizing adults found with psychoactive mushrooms, and it would set up a policy review panel that would follow up to report on the ordinance’s effectiveness.


So, the vote was yesterday. And, by the slimmest of margins it did not pass.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Dem Rep. Brian Sims Tries To Dox 3 Pro-Life Teen Girls, Offers $100 For Identities



> In video first reported by Live Action News on Sunday, Pennsylvania state Rep. Brian Sims, a Democrat and self-styled LGBT activist, harassed an elderly pro-life sidewalk counselor outside a Planned Parenthood abortion clinic. In an update from pro-life site LifeNews on Monday, video emerged of Rep. Sims targeting more pro-lifers; this time he was harassing and offering money to dox three teenage girls praying outside the abortion clinic.
> 
> “What we’ve got here is a bunch of protesters, a bunch of pseudo-Christian protesters who’ve been out here shaming young girls for being here,” claimed Sims, who live-streamed himself harassing the pro-lifers.
> 
> *“So here’s the deal, I’ve got a $100 for anyone who will identify any of these three,” he offered his viewers, pointing out the young girls.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Dark Money Org Created Fake Facebook News Groups to Reach Nevada Voters



> A group promoting progressive health care policies in Nevada paid for Facebook advertisements in which the source of the content appeared to originate from a pair of local, state-based news organizations—news organizations that did not exist in any meaningful sense.
> 
> While the ads in question rolled out in 2018, the tactics of Health Care Voters for Nevada have contemporary importance as recent reporting has revealed the scope and influence of the organization's dark-money parent group, the Sixteen Thirty Fund.
> 
> "Trump's new tax law will hurt Latinos the most," one such ad reads, which appears to emanate from a posting by "Nevada News Now." However, there is no world wide web URL for Nevada News Now, and if it was a Facebook group, it has since been deleted.


----------



## FeXL

Not a Parody: British Supermarket Chain Creates "LGBT" Sandwich (Lettuce, Guacamole, Bacon, and Tomato);
SJWs Are Enraged By the Gesture: "Basically Equating Us to a Sandwich?!!"



> This is dumb. This is all dumb.
> 
> People need to stop being dumb.
> 
> As a friend says: Why should a corporation even attempt to pander to the SJWs? Their entire reason for being is about being unreasonable about everything, often including pandering to them -- not pandering hard enough, not pandering in _just the right way._


----------



## FeXL

Good! The Progs need to be held to their own standards.

Conservatives Now Changing Their Pronouns and Then Reporting SJWs for "Misgendering" Them on Twitter



> ComicsGate twitter (people against the SJW takeover of comics) has been getting reported/suspended by the SJWs for a while.
> 
> In response, they deployed a tactic I've wondered about: Declaring that their pronouns are now "they/them" and reporting the SJWs to twitter for "misgendering" them. It apparently worked.
> 
> One funny thing: the lefties are whining that these preferred pronouns aren't "real" and are just a tactic designed to force other people to certain kinds of speech. Newsflash: these pronouns aren't real for *anybody* and are *always* used to get leverage over other people.
> 
> This all looks pretty silly _but_ leftists pushed these rules and subsequently used them to get their enemies' free speech rights taken away. And of course Twitter was cool with that -- they don't mind if their leftwing friends are using rules to deplatform conservatives.
> 
> The only way to get these rules changed -- and get Twitter to stop banning people just because lefties are targeting and mass-reporting those who won't bend the knee -- is to exploit them to get lefties deplatformed.
> 
> Then suddenly the left will begin shrieking "This must be changed!," same as they do with the electoral college, etc.


Links' emphasis.


----------



## FeXL

Nancy Pelosi: Trump Is "Goading Us to Impeach Him"



> Mmm-hm.
> 
> Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) said Tuesday that President Trump is trying to goad Democrats into impeaching him in an attempt to rally his base ahead of the 2020 election.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Trump is goading us to impeach him," Pelosi said at an "Inside Congress" event sponsored by Cornell University's Institute of Politics and Global Affairs. "That's what he's doing. Every single day, he's just like, taunting, taunting, taunting, because he knows that it would be very divisive in the country, but he doesn't really care. [He] just wants to solidify his base."​


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> So, when I came across this story yesterday, with fewer details, I wondered why our crop of Prog anti-gun nuts hadn't been all over "yet another" school shooting.


The New York Times, for example, was pretty clear last year that they have trouble reporting on crimes they don't think their readers will understand.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/31/nyregion/jewish-bias-safety-nyc.html



> Contrary to what are surely the prevailing assumptions, anti-Semitic incidents have constituted half of all hate crimes in New York this year, according to the Police Department. To put that figure in context, there have been four times as many crimes motivated by bias against Jews — 142 in all — as there have against blacks. Hate crimes against Jews have outnumbered hate crimes targeted at transgender people by a factor of 20.





> If anti-Semitism bypasses consideration as a serious problem in New York, it is to some extent because it refuses to conform to an easy narrative with a single ideological enemy. During the past 22 months, not one person caught or identified as the aggressor in an anti-Semitic hate crime has been associated with a far right-wing group, Mark Molinari, commanding officer of the police department’s Hate Crimes Task Force, told me.





> A related issue is that bias stemming from longstanding ethnic tensions in the city presents complexities that many liberals have chosen simply to ignore.





> Sympathies are distributed unevenly.


Because it's not the news that's important, it's the story. All the stories that fit their readers' prevailing assumptions (which the NY Times provided), that are fit to print.

Note that "prevailing assumptions", "conform to an easy narrative", "presents complexities", and "sympathies are distributed unevenly" are all things the NY Times influences. Deliberately.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Because it's not the news that's important, it's the story. All the stories that fit their readers' prevailing assumptions (which the NY Times provided), that are fit to print.


Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

So, seeing as the Progs don't wanna talk about the Colorado school shooting, I will!

There Goes The Narrative



> Things you’ll never see at the CBC;
> 
> Survivors of a Colorado school shooting walked out of a vigil for their slain classmate Wednesday night in protest of politicians and other groups using it as a platform for gun control, a local report said.
> 
> The students from STEM High School, where two gunmen killed a student and wounded eight others Tuesday, began yelling from the stands that they “wanted to be heard” after two politicians and pro-gun control advocates addressed the crowd, according to the local NBC affiliate, KUSA.
> 
> They then stormed out of the vigil after Democratic Sen. Michael Bennet and Democratic Congressman Jason Crow addressed the crowd, the Denver Post reported.
> 
> The kids chanted “Mental health” and hurled expletives at the media, according to the report.​
> And got an apology.


Related:

Colorado School Shooter Posted About Hating 'All These Christians Who Hate Gays'



> One of the suspects in the Colorado school shooting reportedly posted about hating "all these Christians who hate gays" in 2014.
> 
> "You know what I hate?" Devon Erickson, 18, wrote on Facebook in 2014, according to a news report on Wednesday. "All these Christians who hate gays, yet in the Bible, it says in Deuteronomy 17:12-13, if someone doesn't do what their priest tells them to do, they are supposed to die. It has plenty of crazy stuff like that. But all they get out of it is 'ewwwwww gays.'"
> 
> The original Facebook post is no longer available to view. The other suspect has not been publicly identified but some reports indicated that the individual was a transgender male transitioning to female. Erickson is due to appear in court on Wednesday.


Related, too:

Colorado Shooting Suspects Motivated By ‘Revenge And Anger,’ One Suspect Transgender



> The motive of the Colorado shooting suspects “went beyond bullying and involved revenge and anger towards others at the school,” sources close to the investigation told the Denver Channel.
> 
> The shooting resulted in one death with eight other students wounded.
> 
> At least one of the suspects had been in therapy and illegally used drugs, the Channel also reported. One of the suspects, Devon Erickson, is an adult while the other unnamed suspect is a minor.


More:



> The second suspect, identified by police as a “juvenile female” was transitioning from female to male at the time of the attack, the Channel reported.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen.

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers: What Is This Strange "Garbage Disposal" You Speak Of?



> Per a Politico reporter cited by Hot Air, this is real.
> 
> Quick, let's all obey her every word about how to transform our economy at a cost of thirty trillion dollars before the other Democrats redistrict her out of Congress and we miss our chance!


----------



## FeXL

Animal rights activists eluding any punishment for blatant criminal behaviour



> Several Ontario producer groups and at least one lawyer are sounding the alarm on animal rights activists getting off scot-free in the province.
> 
> Livestock producer groups are speaking out after a court decision this week to drop charges against an animal rights activist who recorded her trespassing on a Lucan-area hog farm multiple times in 2016 and 2017.
> 
> The trespasser also admitted to taking animals from the farm. Charges of break and enter and mischief to property worth more than $5,000 were laid, but as Kurtis Andrews, a farm lawyer based at Ottawa, explains, the crown attorney dropped the charges, citing “no reasonable prospect of conviction.”


beejacon


----------



## FeXL

8th Place: A High School Girl’s Life After Transgender Students Join Her Sport



> When two high school athletes who were born male but identify as female took first and second place at Connecticut’s girls indoor track championship this year, it wasn’t just a local news story.
> 
> To some, it was a story of triumph and courage. The winner, a junior from Bloomfield High School, set a girls state indoor record of 6.95 seconds in the 55-meter dash, and went on to win the New England titles in both the 55-meter dash and the 300-meter dash.
> 
> To others, it was a story of shock and disappointment: *Is this the end of women’s sports?*


Yeah, bold mine.

I'll just consider that a rhetorical question...


----------



## FeXL

A misleading anti-oilsands National Geographic article proves to be so very wrong about science

Let's go right to the punch line:



> The National Geographic article paints a distorted, untrue picture about the heart-defect case. It neglects the more important risk factors for this complex disorder. Given known negative bias that is often hidden behind the veil of journalistic reporting for organizations like this, the article should be ignored.


Nat Geo FOS?

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Democratically-perpetrated Flint, MI water problem.

Flint Gave Pipe-Repair Contract to Incompetent Firm After Rejecting White-Owned Contractor



> Democrats continue to use water problems in Flint, Michigan, as a campaign line, but a new report suggests that their own policies and mismanagement are responsible for the city’s struggle to replace lead pipes in the local water system.
> 
> Flint made headlines in 2016 after high levels of lead were discovered in its water. Democrats blamed Michigan’s then- Republican governor, Rick Snyder, even though the decisions made by Democrats were almost entirely to blame.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

Ilhan Omar’s Ignorance and Bigotry on Gaza Rockets



> All decent people should be outraged at the terrorist groups in the Gaza Strip that fired 698 rockets at Israeli civilians, killing four, injuring 234 and traumatizing thousands of innocent children. Imagine what other countries, including the United States, would do if lethal rockets targeted their civilians. Yet, Israel has responded with restraint. To be sure, 30 Palestinians were killed and 154 injured by Israeli efforts to stop the rocket rampage. Many of these were terrorists, but some were civilians who were put in harm’s way by the terrorists.


More:



> So, too, is Congresswoman Ilhan Omar encouraging the firing of rockets by Hamas and Islamic Jihad by blaming the Israeli victims for what she calls the “cycle of violence,” instead of blaming Hamas and Islamic Jihad for initiating terrorist violence against innocent Israeli civilians.


Progs always did have issues discerning between cause & effect...


----------



## FeXL

Trump: John Kerry Routinely Interferes With US Diplomacy With Iran. Frankly He Should be Prosecuted Under the Logan Act.



> It cannot be the case that the Logan Act is real whenever _Democrats_ want to open a prosecution on a Republican but an antiquated joke whenever Democrats want to treat with enemies of the United States of America and make their own secret foreign policy.
> 
> We have precedent -- per Sally Yates, the Logan Act is in fact REAL.
> 
> So, let's open a file on John Kerry, send FBI agents to interview him, and see if we can get him to misstate something.
> 
> And then prosecute him for Obstruction of Justice.


----------



## FeXL

Good.

Trans Powerlifter Stripped of Records for Women's Weightlifting



> After further review, the Powerlifting Federation has decided that Austin Powers was right all along: She's a man, baby.
> 
> A transgender powerlifter named Mary Gregory recently "dominated" the field at a Powerlifting Federation competition last month, smashing four world records for that weight class in the process. This had the actual women competing in the event understandably upset and protests were lodged. But after an investigation was conducted, the federation chairman posted an announcement saying that the record lifts were being taken off the books.​
> The chairman decided the women's category was for, get this, biological women and not for men "identifying" as female: "Our rules, and the basis of separating genders for competition, are based on physiological classification rather than identification."
> 
> What a concept.


----------



## FeXL

Theresa May’s Britain



> Where the foxes caper unmolested, the government packs your school lunch and DROP THE SPOON AND PUT YOUR HANDS UP.


----------



## FeXL

A New Way to Deal With Green Oligarchs



> As it stands today, more than half of the Democratic candidates for president support the Green New Deal, a “deeply ambitious” plan that backers say would bring America to “net-zero” carbon pollution by the middle of the century.
> 
> While the Green New Deal is framed as a selfless effort to save the planet, it is really just another political hustle. *One need look no further than at the monied interests behind the bill to see that Democratic donors get the goldmine and the rest of the country gets the shaft.*


Bold mine.

Oh, gee, there's a surprise...

Related:

Bill Nye Dismisses Green New Deal Cost: 'The Planet's on F**king Fire... Nothing's Free You Idiots'



> On Sunday, actor and activist Bill Nye — known as "the science guy" — dismissed the high cost of the Green New Deal with a cheap stunt: lighting a globe on fire.
> 
> "By the end of this century, if emissions keep rising, the average temperature on earth could go up another four to eight degrees," Nye declared on the HBO show _Last Week Tonight with John Oliver_. "What I’m saying is the planet’s on f**king fire. There are a lot of things we could do to put it out. Are any of them free? No, of course not, nothing’s free, you idiots."
> 
> "*Grow the f**k up. You’re not children anymore*," Nye added, directing his message toward millennials who grew up watching his show _Bill Nye the Science Guy_. "I didn’t mind explaining photosynthesis to you when you were twelve, but you’re adults now and this is an actual crisis. Got it?"


Bold mine.

The iron...


----------



## FeXL

What Could Possibly Go Wrong? AOC Wants a Government Bank Operated by the Post Office



> Imagine a big government boondoggle with the disorganization of a poorly-run non-profit organization and "customer service" that treats customers like driver's license applicants at the DMV. That's how Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) wants banking to work.
> 
> America's most infamous former bartender proposed this idea with Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.), the runner-up for the 2016 Democratic presidential nomination.
> 
> *"We should have a not-for-profit public option for basic banking services, and we should be piloting these projects through the U.S. Postal Service," Ocasio-Cortez said, apparently with no irony.*


Bold mine.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Fodder Queen.

Ocasio-Cortez Walks Back Claim on World Ending in 12 years



> Freshman Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.) on Sunday attempted to downplay her claim that the world will end in 12 years unless Congress acts on climate change by mocking Republicans and saying, "You’d have to have the social intelligence of a sea sponge to think it’s literal."


Coincidently, an order of magnitude more than yer average Prog...


----------



## FeXL

The dangerous doctrine of equity



> A friend in Vancouver, a reasonable slightly center-left guy I’ve known for four decades, pointed me to this article by Jordan Peterson, which was published in the Vancouver Sun. He added that he entirely agreed with it and asked, “Who could possibly disagree with what Peterson is saying?”
> 
> The mantra of Diversity, Inclusivity and Equity (DIE) perhaps constitutes the primary identifying factor of the tiny minority of radical collectivist ideologues that nonetheless have come to dominate the humanities and social sciences in Western universities (and, increasingly, the HR departments of corporations). Of these three, equity is the most egregious, self-righteous, historically-ignorant and dangerous. “Equity” is a term designed to signal “equality,” in some manner, and is a term designed to appeal to the natural human tendency toward fairness, but it does not mean the classic equality of the West, which is equality before the law and equality of opportunity.
> 
> Equality before the law means that each citizen will be treated fairly by the criminal justice and judicial systems regardless of their status — and that the state recognizes that each individual has an intrinsic value which serves as a limit to state power, and which the polity must respect. There is likely no more fundamental presumption grounding our culture.​


----------



## FeXL

Halal Meat Only at UK Subway



> British readers are encouraged to enjoy beer while they can. It may disappear even before Muslims achieve a demographic majority. Already ham and bacon are on the way out. Years ago, Subway started replacing them with halal substitutes in many UK outlets out of submission to Islam:
> 
> It has confirmed turkey ham and turkey rashers will be used instead in 185 of its stores, where all the meat will now be prepared according to halal rules.​
> People who like ham and bacon aren’t the only ones called upon to suffer for the sake of dhimmitude. Preparing meat according to the barbarous dictates of Islam entails cutting the animal’s throat and letting it bleed to death.
> 
> No worries, PETA; Subway says the animals are stunned first to reduce suffering.
> 
> However, Islamic scholars say Allah wants the animals to be conscious, so the stunning may have to end.


----------



## FeXL

Yet one more reason why the compassionate, intellectual left doesn't want to talk about the Colorado school shooter.

Did You See This, Or Did The Media Successfully Hide It From You? Father of Transgender Colorado School Shooter Is An Illegal Alien Deported Twice For Spousal Abuse



> You guys probably already saw this in Jake "Cucks Love Me" Tapper's twitter feed.
> 
> The father of a Colorado school shooting suspect was deported twice and had a history of domestic violence, according to records obtained by Daily Mail.
> 
> Jose Evis Quintana, father of shooting suspect Maya "Alec" McKinney, is a Mexican national and was deported on April 21, 2017 and on Dec. 9, 2010, Daily Mail reported.​
> *Weird how this is one of the few school shootings the media doesn't want to mount Town Hall political rallies around, huh?*


Bold mine.

Nails it.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> What Could Possibly Go Wrong? AOC Wants a Government Bank Operated by the Post Office
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Yep. Canada Post wants that too. That way we could have banking until 4:00 pm, and none at all during strikes and work-to-rule.


----------



## FeXL

One more example of Gates having very little in common with Musk.

“Do you guys on Wall Street have something in your desks that makes steel?



> Bill Gates: “Do you guys on Wall Street have something in your desks that makes steel? Where is fertilizer, cement, plastic going to come from? Do planes fly through the sky because of some number you put in a spreadsheet?”#auspol #ClimateChange
> H/T @JWSpry pic.twitter.com/bZmH12QQ3H
> 
> — Seeker 🌐 (@seeker401) May 21, 2019​


Comments salient.


----------



## FeXL

More women, few minorities: Docs show results of Liberal patronage overhaul



> The Liberal government’s overhaul of the patronage system has led to gender parity in government appointments, but new figures show few of those women are in leadership posts and visible minorities are being left out.
> 
> Documents from the Privy Council Office obtained through the access-to-information law, show that as of last year, 55.5 per cent of appointees to federal agencies, boards and organizations were women, slightly above their proportion in the Canadian population.
> 
> But the Liberals’ “merit-based” process for appointments has screened out 61.8 per cent of visible-minority candidates as insufficiently qualified, compared to 37.6 per cent of applicants who are not visible minorities.


Further:



> “What are the criteria that are being used to screen people, and embedded in that criteria are there certain considerations that have a negative impact on those communities?”


Yeah! Like, say, _actually being qualified for the position_?

How -ist is that?


----------



## FeXL

Dunkin Donuts Refuses to Get Woke: ‘We Are Not Starbucks’



> Dunkin’ Brand – which owns both Dunkin’ Donuts and Baskin Robbins – has taken a stand against politicizing their businesses, according to remarks made by senior executives during a panel at the 2019 International Trademark Association (INTA) meeting in Boston.
> 
> Attendees took to Twitter to praise the company for their commitment to remain politically neutral – and for the shot they took at their competitor Starbucks.
> 
> One attendee tweeted a quote from the vice president of brand stewardship Drayton Martin wherein the Dunkin’ executive says “we are not Starbucks, we aren’t political.”


Further:



> *“It’s donuts and ice cream – just be happy.”*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Late-Term Abortionist Preaches: ‘Pregnancy Is Dangerous. Abortion Is Lifesaving’



> A doctor who regularly performs late-term abortions waxed eloquent in The New York Times about the benefits of the baby-killing procedure, insisting, “Pregnancy is dangerous; abortion can be lifesaving.”
> 
> Dr. Warren M. Hern, who was the partial subject of a blistering anti-abortion video released by Stephen Crowder in February, writes in his op-ed, “Pregnancy is a life-threatening condition. Women die from being pregnant. We have known that for thousands of years.”


I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Republican Google Engineer Writes Open Letter About Company’s ‘Outrage Mobs’ And ‘Witch Hunts’



> A Republican Google software engineer has written an open letter describing a culture of left-wing “outrage mobs” that make use of the company’s anonymous bias reporting channels to shut down dissent.
> 
> The open letter, published Tuesday morning on Medium, was written by software engineer Mike Wacker, who was reported himself multiple times via the company’s anonymous reporting tools.
> 
> “If left unchecked,” Wacker wrote, “these outrage mobs will hunt down any conservative, any Christian, and any independent free thinker at Google who does not bow down to their agenda.”
> 
> In one case, Wacker describes a fellow Republican employee who was reported for saying nice things about the University of Toronto academic Jordan Peterson. He was given a note in writing that said, *“One Googler raised a concern that you that you appeared to be promoting and defending Jordan Peterson’s comments about transgender pronouns, and this made them feel unsafe at work.”*


Bold mine.

BOOOOOOO!!!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Yep. Progs all hate evil capitalism, unless they can make money off it...

2020 Democrats Privately Woo Wall Street While Publicly Snubbing Corporate Cash



> Democratic presidential hopefuls have been voicing their opposition to corporate money in politics, however, the majority of candidates have been simultaneously courting financial institutions to help fundraise for their campaigns.
> 
> Candidates seeking the Democratic nomination have largely been portraying their campaigns as a grassroots operation and swearing off money from corporations and lobbyists as well refusing to accept PAC donations. But nearly the entire Democratic primary field has been corresponding with corporate donors, reported Bloomberg News. Hedge fund billionaire Marc Lasry revealed that only months into the primary election season, he has already sat down with roughly 10 candidates.


----------



## FeXL

RASCIS'!!! (Or sumthin'...)

Men Paid More Than Women in Kamala Harris’s Senate Office and Campaign



> A new plan from Sen. Kamala Harris (D., Calif.) to eliminate the gender pay gap would fine companies if they are unable to prove they're paying men and women equally, *something Harris isn't currently achieving in either her official office or on her campaign*, a _Washington Free Beacon_ analysis found.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

You got two choices, dude:

1) Go TF home & have your kale salad;
2) Eat an f'ing pine tree. Euell Gibbons always said many parts were edible...

Ontario firefighter says his human rights were violated because he wasn't given vegan food during B.C. wildfires



> An Ontario firefighter alleges his human rights were violated when he was not provided sufficient vegan food while battling a massive blaze in British Columbia.
> 
> Adam Knauff has filed a complaint with the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario against his employer, the Ministry of Natural Resources and Forestry, over his treatment and subsequent suspension while fighting a fire near William’s Lake, B.C., in 2017.
> 
> “The Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources and Forestry discriminated against me and failed to accommodate my sincerely held ethical beliefs (creed) when it failed to provide me with food that accommodated my personal commitment to ethical veganism, and then disciplined me and suspended me because I attempted to assert my right to accommodation of that sincerely held ethical belief,” he wrote in his application to the tribunal.


----------



## FeXL

BACKFIRE: Philadelphia Implemented Soda Tax, But It Didn't Go As Planned



> The citizens of Philadelphia have been rocked by a tax on sugary drinks like soda, although the hike was intended to improve their health.
> 
> As outlined by Hotair on Saturday, the “soda tax” has actually led to Philadelphia residents traveling outside the city to buy their soda (and likely other goods), decreased the city’s revenue, and led to layoffs in the local beverage industry and cut hours for employees at small markets. It did not, however, lead to an increase in healthier beverage purchases in the city.


More:



> When the soda tax was first announced, workers at Pepsi took a hit. “With sales slumping because of the new Philadelphia sweetened beverage tax, Pepsi said Wednesday that it will lay off 80 to 100 workers at three distribution plants that serve the city,” philly.com reported in March of 2017.
> 
> And last month, the local outlet reported that the owner of Acme Markets, who has 16 stores in Philadelphia, had to cut employees’ hours because of the tax: “The beverage tax fell on about 4,000 items. In Acme city stores, soda sales dropped as much as 80 percent. Sales of other items covered by the tax, such as juices, creamers and energy drinks, were down 30 percent, and the number of customers declined by 5 percent. Philly stores cut an average of 150 to 200 employee hours per week, resulting in lighter paychecks for employees."


----------



## Macfury

We must reward their intentions, not their ****-poor outcomes!


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Democrats: Seriously?



> This is the 2020 Democrat 1st string. Their "A" team.
> - Seriously?
> 
> These clowns are ALL defective...


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...
> 
> Democrats: Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


It's interesting that of all the candidates there I agree with Tulsi Gabbard about 10 per cent of the time--mostly on her anti-war stance--and she gets 0% support.


----------



## FeXL

Elderly Federal Staffer Harassed by Leftwing Superiors for Having Photos of Trump on Her Desk -- Despite an Obama-Era Ruling That Having Such Photos On Your Desk Was Acceptable



> The Deep Staters have now ruled that she did in fact violate the Hatch Act, ignoring the Obama-era ruling. They have not fired her, but they are officially warning her that if she exercises her freedom of speech _as guaranteed by an *Obama* ruling_, she may be terminated.


Links' emphasis.


----------



## FeXL

In Wake Of Federal Tax Reform, Blue States Scramble To Hide High Taxes



> Since the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act became law in 2017, government officials in high-tax states have been frantically trying to find a way to overturn the provision that limits taxpayers’ deduction for state and local taxes to $10,000. That limit makes taxpayers in high-tax jurisdictions feel the impact of their local governments’ tax-and-spend policies more keenly, *and those governments will do anything (short of actually cutting taxes) to prevent that from happening.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bro-Fo.

‘I Know What It’s Like’: Ben Carson Fires Back At Ilhan Omar Over ‘Sleep’ Barb



> Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) Secretary Dr. Ben Carson traded barbs with Democratic Minnesota Rep. Ilhan Omar over Carson’s testimony before a House committee.
> 
> Omar took a shot at Carson for his response to Democratic Massachusetts Rep. Ayanna Pressley in a hearing Tuesday. During a tense exchange, Carson dodged Pressley’s answer by saying he was “reclaiming [his] time.”
> 
> “Not sure he was fully awake, maybe he meant to reclaim his time back to sleep,” Omar wrote in a tweet Tuesday evening.
> 
> Carson fired back Wednesday in a tweet directed at Omar.
> 
> “Since you brought it up … I know what it’s like to actually be sleepy, especially after 18-hour surgeries and operating on babies in the womb,” Carson, a former pediatric neurosurgeon, wrote.
> 
> “I hope @IlhanMN knows I care about all people, even those she doesn’t recognize as having a right to life,” he added.


Related:

Ilhan Omar Attacks Conservative People Of Faith On House Floor



> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) attacked conservative people on the floor of the House of Representatives on Wednesday over their advocacy for pro-life stances on abortion.
> 
> 
> "I rise today to defy the horrifying attacks happening against women's reproductive rights all across this country," Omar began."Religious fundamentalists are currently trying to manipulate state laws in order to impose their beliefs on an entire society, *all with complete disregard for voices and the rights of American women.*"


Bold mine.

The iron...


----------



## FeXL

CBS News Readers Laugh At Milkshakes Being Thrown at Conservatives: "I'm Sure It Feels Great"



> You know what else might feel great?
> 
> Throwing milkshakes at CBS personnel, both when they're doing live-shots and when they're just walking down the street on their own private time.
> 
> *The rules you make for me, you also make for yourself.*


Links' emphasis.

Yeppers...


----------



## FeXL

Former CNN and MSNBC Permanent Guest Michael Avenatti Faces New Indictment For Impersonating Client and Stealing $300,000 in Advances For Her Book



> The indictment doesn't name the victim.
> 
> But people are speculating her name rhymes with Stormy Daniels.
> 
> While the newest federal indictment against Michael Avenatti doesn't mention the name of his alleged victim, it looks like he was charged for illegally impersonating Stormy Daniels and then stealing nearly $300,000 in book advance payments owed to her. pic.twitter.com/aZARgOEDzX
> — Sean Davis (@seanmdav) May 22, 2019​
> *I don't know whether to laugh or laugh.*


Bold mine.

I'd laugh. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Al Jazeera Publishes Video Questioning Reality of the Holocaust; When Critics Begin Reposting the Video, Al Jazeera Asks Twitter to Censor Its Critics -- And Twitter Complies

#MuhPrivateMonopolies.



> * The Arabic network Al Jazeera posted a video that questioned the Holocaust, saying "People are divided between those who deny the annihilation, others who think that the outcome was exaggerated, and others yet who accuse the Zionist movement of blowing it out of proportion."
> 
> Al Jazeera apologized for the video.
> 
> But Twitter blocked people from sharing a version of the video with English subtitles, invoking Al Jazeera’s copyright. Other translated videos did not receive that treatment.*
> 
> The Qatar-funded Al Jazeera news network published a video questioning the Holocaust and implying that Jews have benefited from it.
> 
> Then, when Western media caught them and published translations, Twitter agreed to censor the westerners' translated versions, invoking Al Jazeera's copyright.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Tori Stafford's killer sought compensation for 'unfair' move from healing lodge back to prison



> Terri-Lynne McClintic, serving a life sentence in the rape and murder of eight-year-old Tori Stafford, sought compensation for her “unfair” treatment when intense public outrage forced her transfer from a healing lodge back into prison.
> 
> On April 30, she applied for a judicial review of the transfer and compensation for her ensuing loss of liberty. Her lawyers later dropped the application Friday but a judge moved ahead with assessing it on Monday.


----------



## FeXL

Judge Rules that Jussie Smollett Case, Sealed by Corrupt Prosecutor, Must Be Unsealed



> Good.
> 
> The records were sealed in March shortly after charges against Smollett were abruptly dropped by prosecutors.​


:clap:


----------



## FeXL

White Supremacy Extremism Watch



> Another White Devil.
> 
> There are a lot of Jonathan Xie's on social media, and I don't want to misidentify which one this is. However, all of the Jonathan Xie's appear to be Chinese, as you would expect from the name.
> 
> But he's been indoctrinated into White Supremacy, you know. He's as much a victim of White Supremacy as all of the innocent Jewish people he intended to make, you know, actual victims.
> 
> A New Jersey man who threatened to shoot everyone at a pro-Israel rally and who said he wanted to "bomb Trump Tower" was arrested Wednesday on charges of trying to provide support to Hamas.
> 
> Jonathan Xie, 20, of Basking Ridge, NJ was arrested without incident Wednesday morning and is due to make an initial appearance in federal court in Newark.
> 
> According to court records, Xie thought about joining the Army, quoting him as saying he wanted "to learn how to kill... So I can use that knowledge."
> 
> He allegedly appeared in an Instagram Live video last month in which he stated he was against Zionism and the neo-liberal establishment. In the same video he displayed a Hamas flag, retrieved a handgun and stated "I'm gonna go to the (expletive) pro-Israel march and I'm going to shoot everybody."
> 
> In another Instagram post court records quoted Xie as saying "I want to shoot the pro-Israel demonstrators...you can get a gun and shoot your way through or use a vehicle and ram people... all you need is a gun or a vehicle to go on a rampage..."​


----------



## FeXL

Har

<snort>


----------



## FeXL

Beautiful...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

YESSS!!!

CBC program that hosted Omar Khadr has been suspended from Twitter for “glorifying terrorism”

“Tout le Monde en Parle” the French-language CBC program which hosted convicted-terrorist Omar Khadr on their Easter Sunday program this year has been suspended from Twitter.

According to the official Radio-Canada website a disgruntled user took credit for the account suspension claiming the program was “glorifying terrorism” and that it was a “terror apologist”.[/QUOTE]

Finally. The compassionate, intellectual left gets judged by the standards it sets...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

The Leftist Chattering Class: Are They Dumb, Evil, Or Both?



> President Obama can and must declassify as much as possible about Russia hacking our elections. Rest assured, Trump won't. https://t.co/ONM8N0kCMl
> — Adam Schiff (@RepAdamSchiff) *December 17, 2016*​


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

*Becauth ith's 2015!*

Caution: Link to Mother Corpse inside.

Art Of The Fail



> World’s shortest victory lap.
> 
> The agreement is what trade watchers call a “snap back” deal. Yes, the tariffs were removed. But the U.S. reserved the right to slap them back on — specifically, “in the event that imports of aluminum or steel products surge meaningfully beyond historic volumes of trade over a period of time.”
> 
> Freeland has been asked to define a “surge” *and couldn’t*. Her spokesperson said later that Canada’s hope was that this part of the agreement would never be used.​
> And there’s more.


Links' bold.

The Purple Perogy would be out of her depth in a sardine can. What a colossal embarrassment to the planet...


----------



## FeXL

French Courts Rule That a Brain Damaged Man Should Be Taken Off Life Support and Allowed to Die, But EU Commission Overrules Them



> Many might be pleased with that temporary result -- the EU could take years deciding what _France_ is allowed to do.
> 
> But consider how absurd this state of affairs is -- the highest court in your country issues a ruling, and then a conclave of dickless bureaurcrats in Brussels tells you "No, we want to noodle about this for a few years."
> 
> I mean, fine as far as this particular ruling -- but this happens every single day in every single matter, from scallop-farming to licensing manicurists to the proper labeling of cheese to whether you're permitted to sell beer in a pint-sized glass.


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Ilhan Omar Decries ‘Religious Fundamentalists’ Trying to ‘Impose Their Beliefs on an Entire Society’



> Wading into the controversy over the passage of pro-life laws in red states, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) on Wednesday accused the “religious right” of trying to force its views on the nation, and disputed conservatives’ claims to be motivated by concern for human life.
> 
> She also accused conservatives of hypocrisy, citing two instances when Republican former lawmakers were accused of behavior running contrary to their public stances on moral issues.
> 
> “Religious fundamentalists are currently trying to manipulate state laws in order to impose their beliefs on an entire society – all with complete disregard for voices and the rights of American women,” Omar said on the House floor.


----------



## FeXL

New Rules: Scientists Stay Away from Twitter



> ...*Stay away, or be very careful about what you post.* The bottom line is that Twitter is now ruled by automated bots that target you, sock puppet accounts that will be dedicated to harming your reputation, and endless legions of trolls that all the blocking and muting will never block or mute. *Twitter is the hive of the anonymous slander artist*, those that pass out pitchforks and torches and then say, “Go get ‘em.”
> 
> Your reputation will suffer if you are a target. If you create positive change, Twitter’s trolls will tarnish it. If you make a mistake, you will pay forever with eternal reposting. It is all about character assassination.
> 
> Twitter also allows malicious posting of personal information, like social security numbers and bank account information. This happened to me, and after I lobbied a complaint, they _*eventually*_ (after hours available) removed my social security number. Right now my bank account number, routing number and home address remain online 36 hours after posting and 24 hours after I first reported it.


Related:

Researchers Discover Coordinated Network of Bots and Agitators Spamming Instagram with Anti-Trump Messaging; The Ringleaders Can Expect to be Banned Feted with Wine and Roses



> Why do I get this feeling that bots are going to get a sudden Second Look from the media?
> 
> Researchers have identified what they are calling a coordinated campaign to undermine President Trump on Instagram, an effort that bears hallmarks of the disinformation campaigns that proliferated on the platform in 2016.
> 
> A recently published study by Italian analytics firm Ghost Data identified a network of 350 anti-Trump accounts coordinating efforts to promote messages deriding the president, *sometimes with graphic or violent language.* The researchers found 19 suspicious Instagram accounts that took the lead in promoting anti-Trump content.​


Related, too:

Wow: Crossfit, Inc. Ends Use of FaceBook, Stating that FaceBook's Heavy-Handed Censorship Dictates That It Is No Longer Fit to Serve as a Marketplace of Ideas



> Recently, Facebook deleted without warning or explanation the Banting7DayMealPlan user group. The group has 1.65 million users who post testimonials and other information regarding the efficacy of a low-carbohydrate, high-fat diet. While the site has subsequently been reinstated (also without warning or explanation), *Facebook's action should give any serious person reason to pause, especially those of us engaged in activities contrary to prevailing opinion.*
> 
> Facebook and its properties host and oversee a significant share of the marketplace of public thought. To millions of individuals and communities across the world, Facebook and its properties remain the platforms where ideas and information are exchanged. *Facebook thus serves as a de facto authority over the public square, arbitrating a worldwide exchange of information as well as overseeing the security of the individuals and communities who entrust their ideas, work, and private data to this platform. This mandates a certain responsibility and assurance of good faith, transparency, and due process.*
> 
> *CrossFit, Inc., as a voluntary user of and contributor to this marketplace, can and must remove itself from this particular manifestation of the public square when it becomes clear that such responsibilities are betrayed or reneged upon to the detriment of our community.* Common decency demands that we do so, as do our convictions regarding fitness, health, and nutrition, which sit at the heart of CrossFit's identity and prescription. *To this end, all activity on CrossFit, Inc.'s Facebook and Instagram accounts was suspended as of May 22, 2019, as CrossFit investigates the circumstances pertaining to Faceboo'’s deletion of the Banting7DayMealPlan and other well-known public complaints about the social-media company* that may adversely impact the security and privacy of our global CrossFit community.​


Links' emphasis.

Good for them.


----------



## FeXL

If You Thought The Marketing for the Captain Marvel Film Was #Woke, Get a Load of the Marketing for the Blu-Ray



> We need a HERo.
> 
> This is a USAToday "news" story.
> 
> You will be forgiven for imagining this is ad copy from Disney.


----------



## FeXL

Good!

AG Barr Calls For Reform of National Injunctions by District (Local) Judges



> Tyranny by the Hawaiian.
> 
> * Attorney General Barr gave a speech to the American Law Institute Tuesday on the topic of nationwide injunctions. As Barr pointed out, nationwide injunctions have been used an unprecedented number of times during Trump's administration. In fact, more national injunctions have been issued under Trump than during the entire 20th century.*​
> Barr noted that these national injunctions were never used for the first 175 years of the Republic, and violate the notion of separation of powers by giving one unelected petty local judge the power to stop both the president and Congress:


Bold mine.

Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the Fodder Queen...

WOKE LEVEL 10: AOC claims cauliflower are 'colonializers'



> Wildly-woke New York Democrat Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is now claiming cauliflower should be uprooted from community gardens — because it’s “colonial.”
> 
> AOC recently took to Instagram to dig up racism in the Big Apple’s community gardens, which she believes are “core” to her proposed Green New Deal.
> 
> Cauliflower is apparently the Ku Klux Klan of the vegetable world.


----------



## FeXL

Gun Control Lobbyist Arrested for Assault, Domestic Violence, and False Imprisonment;
For Some Reason the Leftwing Media Takes No Interest



> Someone remarked, "I swear, these people demand government control because they know they need someone to control themselves, and they're not up to the job."
> 
> Robert Blaisdell, managing partner for Demers, Blaisdell & Parsol Inc. and a lobbyist for Michael Bloomberg's "Everytown" gun control group, was arrested earlier in May on a whole host of charges in Manchester, New Hampshire. He was charged on domestic violence-related crimes of simple assault, false imprisonment, and criminal mischief. Police say Blaisdell "knowingly" confined a family member, trapping his victim by "holding the laundry room door closed over a period of several minutes." Police claim that Blaisdell also stepped on the person's hand during the incident, and also allegedly destroyed their cellphone.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Blaisdell's arrest on some pretty serious charges is being treated as a strictly local story, despite, as Steve MacDonald aptly put it at Granite Grok, being someone who "advocates for the government disarming women, was arrested in Manchester… for domestic violence, among other charges." The irony is delicious, and exactly the kind of thing the left-wing national media would have a field day with... were Blaisdell not one of their own.*​


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Gillette.

#Woke Corporatism: Gillette, Hot Off Its Genius Branding of Labeling Its Main Customers as Toxic and Violent, Now Pushes Female-to-Male Transgenders as the Male Ideal



> So Gillette's just balls-deep into deconstructing gender identity. Instead of, you know, selling razors. Which used to be their business.
> 
> I hope that works out okay for them.


----------



## FeXL

Just like Barry...

Obama Says He's "Writing" a New Book, Ratf**cks His Wife By Telling People Michelle Obama Used a Ghostwriter For Hers



> Obama? Accusing others of using a ghostwriter for a book?
> 
> Oh my stars and garters. Is Bill Ayers no longer available for ghostwriting duties?
> 
> That Obama -- how _gallant._


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats their own.

Washington Post Reports That Elizabeth Warren Billed Clients $675 Per Hour in the 2000's; Alexandria Donkey-Chompers Accuses the Two Female Reporters of Sexism Against Women Making a Lot of Money



> She was suing in asbestos-related cases, which I would guess she has represented as some kind of selfless work for the public good.
> 
> Selfless... for two thousand dollars every three hours.
> 
> Progessives -- you know, the fact-based, rational truth-seekers -- are freaking out that this simple fact was permitted to exist in print.
> 
> A lot of the Blue Checkmark Mafia was essentially demanding censorship.
> 
> And John Sexton notes that the left approves of making a lot of money... so long as it's pro-socialist Democrats making fistfuls of filthy lucre...


----------



## FeXL

More from the Fodder Queen!

Meteorologist Shuts Down Hysterical Climate Claim From Ocasio-Cortez



> Ryan Maue, who has a Ph.D. in meteorology, quickly fact-checked Ocasio-Cortez, writing on Twitter: "I thought this was fake but it's from [Ocasio-Cortez's] Instagram story. No idea what she means with "casual tornadoes" and how this line of severe thunderstorms is proof of any 'climate crisis.' It's just the weather in D.C."


Related:


----------



## Beej

Race 2 dinner? Sounds fun!
https://race2dinner.com/



> Dear white women, you have caused immeasurable pain and damage to Brown and Black women. We are here to sit down with you to candidly explain how you caused this pain and damage.
> 
> We are not here to change anything. We are here to express the pain you have caused, white women. What you do after you leave the dinner is up to you. WE don’t care about your feelings.


That no longer sounds fun.



> It is a multifaceted, complete system that functions in all areas: economic, political, educational, health, religion, war, media advertising, entertainment, labor, law and every other system, which all work to keep all things in place that support white supremacy.


Maybe this can counter it:



> Life creates it, makes it grow. Its energy surrounds us and binds us. Luminous beings are we, not this crude matter. You must feel the Force around you; here, between you, me, the tree, the rock, everywhere, yes. Even between the land and the ship.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Race 2 dinner?


That is some seriously twisted $h!t...


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Race 2 dinner? Sounds fun!
> https://race2dinner.com/


Sounds like white woman is paying for the dinner.


----------



## FeXL

Where are all the feminists?

Transgender athlete easily wins NCAA women’s track championship



> A transgender athlete who identifies as a woman won an NCAA national championship on Saturday.
> 
> Franklin Pierce University senior Cece Telfer beat the eight-woman field in the Division II women’s 400-meter hurdles by more than a second, with a personal collegiate-best time of 57.53.


----------



## FeXL

Other Peoples’ Money



> “But it works in Scandinavia”.
> 
> The erosion of the welfare state has now become a defining issue in the June 5 general election in a country where people hand over an average 36% of their personal income to the state each month.​
> Until it doesn’t.


Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Schumer Slams Republicans For Temporarily Blocking Disaster Relief Bills — Months Earlier He Helped Kill A Disaster Relief Bill



> Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer slammed Republicans on Tuesday for stalling a disaster relief package less than two months after he convinced Democratic California Sen. Dianne Feinstein to flip her vote and oppose a disaster relief package.


Prog hypocrisy. A feature, not a bug...


----------



## FeXL

What’s The Opposite Of Diversity?



> This has been going on for years at Cdn colleges. It's just that they no longer hide it. It's better this way: whites, blacks, immigrants etc won't waste time applying for a job they'll never get. And no more esoteric debates about meaning of "merit," since merit's left the bldg https://t.co/JnF0zuL0vQ
> 
> — Jonathan Kay (@jonkay) May 29, 2019​
> Related: The Death of Merit


----------



## FeXL

Cowed Town



> @SaveCalgary
> 
> Did you know Calgary has its very own Eco Mentor? We pay them $76,094/year. No idea what they do but it sounds like a sweet gig if you can get it. Oh and when you get your property tax this week and it’s much more than last year, sleep well knowing we have an “Eco Mentor”​
> There’s also a Cycling coordinator, Walking coordinator, and Liveable Streets Manager on the payroll.


Your tax dollars at work...


----------



## Macfury

Why does a reasonable town like Calgary keep electing a prog clown like Nenshi?



FeXL said:


> Cowed Town
> 
> 
> 
> Your tax dollars at work...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Why does a reasonable town like Calgary keep electing a prog clown like Nenshi?


That's why:



> *Sorry but Alberta is 70% socialist by population. This is what happens when you have a strong oil & gas economy. Every blood sucker in the country moves there and votes for the socialist agenda.* Give me more because I am a blood sucker. Look at Edmonton, almost 100% socialist. Calgary is not as bad, maybe 50% socialist. But those are the two largest population centers.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

And two from the Ultimate Iron department.

Hillary Clinton To Give Keynote Speech At Cyber Security Summit



> Hillary Clinton, who used a private email server as secretary of state, will speak at a cyber defense summit later in 2019, it was announced Thursday.


And:

Hillary Clinton: ‘What Do We Do When People in Positions of Authority Are Not Held Accountable?’



> Former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton told graduates at Hunter College in New York City on Wednesday that when she thinks about the future, she wonders what to do “when people in positions of authority are not held accountable, when they defy requests from the Congress, when they spread misinformation online.”


<snort...>


----------



## FeXL

I think it's perfect.

Al Quds Day march an embarrassment to Toronto



> Imagine, for a moment, that a 1,000-strong rally took place each year on city property in downtown Toronto.
> 
> Imagine that speakers at this rally described people of African descent as “inhuman,” praised the KKK and its leaders, alleged that Canada is “basically owned” by Africans, and called for Africans in formerly white-ruled South Africa to be “shot” if they insisted on remaining in their homeland.


After all, to stop this march would be considered RACIS'!!!, no?


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats their own.

Barack Obama, Envious of Michelle’s Memoir Success, Throws Her Under the Bus



> The success of Michelle Obama’s memoir Becoming apparently has Barack Obama feeling a lot of pressure for his own forthcoming memoir.
> 
> ...
> 
> His unfinished and yet-to-be-titled book will be his third memoir and will cover his political career from his 2004 Democratic National Convention speech through his presidency. The former first couple received a combined $65 million for their post-White House memoirs. His insecurity and competitiveness, while laughable, isn't even the best part of the report.
> 
> Speaking on the condition of anonymity, like others in this story, *these sources note he’ll occasionally point out in conversation that he’s writing this book himself , while Michelle used a ghostwriter.*​


Links' emphasis.


----------



## FeXL

Who knew the Fodder Queen was RACIS'!?

Our Newest Recruit: America's Dumbest Socialist Alexandria Donkey-Chompers Flashes Racist White Supremacist Symbol in Livechat
And Open Thread



> Our newest recruit, and our dumbest recruit.
> 
> Why did Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez flash a *********** symbol on her livestream last night? pic.twitter.com/O02qZPNrPd
> — Ashley StClair 🇺🇸 (@stclairashley) May 30, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Google Should Be Afraid. Very Afraid.



> This is the moment the U.S. technology superpowers surely knew was coming: The U.S. government is preparing to crawl all over Google to figure out whether it is an abusive monopolist. Google parent company Alphabet Inc. and the other tech giants should be quaking in their fleece vests.
> 
> Bloomberg News and other news organizations reported late Friday that the U.S. Department of Justice is preparing to open an investigation into Google’s compliance with antitrust laws. If it goes forward, an investigation will no doubt be broad, lengthy, messy, and impossible for Google and its investors to predict.


Related:

DOJ Weighing Anti-Monopoly Probe Into Google



> The Verge article mentioned discusses the possibility of treating Google as Microsoft was treated in the 90s, stopping the practice of "leveraging" a dominant/monopoly position in one area (Google has many, but the most important are the search function and ad placement (itself based on, "Leveraged" from, its near-monopoly position on search)), into market dominance in a different area of the economy.


----------



## FeXL

Beautiful!!!

Cold, Copyrighted Hands



> Bill C-71 has been copyrighted.


Fallout from the Restore CSA decision.


----------



## FeXL

Related to post #2091 above?

Social Disease



> Zerohedge;
> 
> At 3pmET, it appears that Google Cloud (affecting Gmail, YouTube, SnapChat, Instagram, and Facebook among others) mysteriously (and almost unprecedently) went offline.​


As noted:



> Maybe it was a warning shot.


beejacon


----------



## FeXL

Just lost a ton of respect for Draymond Green...

Peak Stupid? NBA Teams Moving Away From Use of the Word "Owner" Because of... OMG... Because of Slavery Associations



> Um, don't the team owners own the team? And by team, I mean "business."
> 
> They own the business, they own the franchise. The owners of any company own that company, but people are not so stupid to think that means they also "own" the employees -- the voluntary workers exchanging services for money -- of that company.
> 
> At least, before the Great Experiment in Viral Mass Retardation became pandemic, we didn't believe that.
> 
> Now, I guess, we do.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats its own...

New York Times Bans Reporters From Appearing on Don LeMon, Rachel Maddow, Calling Those Shows "Too Partisan"



> The cloyingly leftist New York Times is one to talk.
> 
> But it's nice to see this dispute.
> 
> Vanity Fair published the explosive report, which alleged MSNBC's Rachel Maddow and Lawrence O'Donnell, as well as CNN anchor Don Lemon, made the newspaper's no-go list.​


More:



> *"This isn't a news story, it's a sitcom plot. The nation's most liberal paper is suddenly concerned that the wacky network filled on air with its employees might be too far left," [MRC's Dan] Gainor told Fox News. "The Times is liberal on the opinion and news pages on every major issue facing the nation -- from abortion to taxes. Yet, MSNBC is even further left? Does anyone at The Times read their own paper?"*
> 
> Conservative strategist Chris Barron echoed Gainor's reaction to the Vanity Fair story.
> 
> "I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this story," Barron told Fox news. "Has anyone from the New York Times actually read the New York Times? If they want to avoid the appearance of overt partisanship they might try taking a look in the mirror first."​


Bold mine.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Broward Coward.

Scot Peterson, "The Coward of Broward," Arrested for Child Neglect and Perjury



> He's so low-t they took away the second t in "Scott." (Joke from Ya Boy Zack.)
> 
> Broward County Sheriff Gregory Tony announced Tuesday that the embattled school resource officer who was at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School on the day of the school massacre has been arrested and fired for neglect of duty.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Peterson has been booked into the Broward Main Jail on 11 criminal charges, including child neglect, culpable negligence and perjury.​


He seemed like such a _nice_ guy...


----------



## FeXL

And this guy, too!

Key Mueller Witness Arrested for Child Pornography... _Again_



> The company Mueller and Weissmann keep.
> 
> George Aref Nader, who was a key witness in special counsel Robert Mueller's Russia investigation, was arrested on child pornography charges Monday in New York, federal prosecutors announced Monday.
> 
> Nader was arrested upon arrival at John F. Kennedy International Airport for "transporting visual depictions of minors engaged in sexually explicit conduct."
> He previously pleaded guilty to the same charge in 1991, the Justice Department said.
> 
> If convicted, he faces a minimum sentence of 15 years in prison and a maximum of 40 years.​


----------



## FeXL

Under socialism I thought that if somebody had one, everybody had one. 

AOC Downplays Luxury Apartment, Says Everyone Should Have One



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.) downplayed the amenities available in her expensive Washington, D.C., apartment building last week, saying her unit was comparable to apartments in a new public housing complex in New York City.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Straight-Shooting Hero Robert Mueller Edited Trump Lawyer's Voice Mail Message to Make It Sound Nefarious



> Andrew Weissman strikes again?
> 
> *What need to lie hath men possessed of the truth?*
> 
> John Dowd, Trump's lawyer, left a voice message with Michael Flynn's attorney.
> 
> Mueller -- or the serpentine Weissman, or both in combination -- selectively edited the message to cut out the perfectly-legitimate reason for the contact: namely, that if Flynn were planning to speak of confidential information he'd spoken to Trump about about, then Trump had every legal right to interpose executive privilege to keep his confidence.
> 
> Mueller/Weissman chopped that part out to make it sound as if Dowd were delivering a Capo's order to a soldier.


Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL

Judge (Not Hawaiian) Dismisses Democrats' Lawsuit Seeking to Block Trump from Using DOD Funds for Wall



> You know how everyone always hates dismissals based on lack of standing?
> 
> Well, sometimes lack of standing is your friend, too.
> 
> Washington, D.C., district court Judge Trevor McFadden said the fight is ultimately a political one *“because the Constitution grants the House no standing to litigate these claims."*​


Bold mine.

Huh.


----------



## FeXL

Dodgeball isn't just problematic, it's an unethical tool of 'oppression': researchers



> This “hidden curriculum” in dodgeball is far more nefarious than your average gym class runaround. Dodgeball is “miseducative” because it “reinforces the five faces of oppression,” as defined by the late Iris Marion Young, a social and political theorist at the University of Chicago.


More:



> As Butler’s abstract describes it, those “faces” are “marginalization, powerlessness, and helplessness of those perceived as weaker individuals through the exercise of violence and dominance by those who are considered more powerful.” Young’s list of these fundamental types of oppression also includes exploitation and cultural domination.


I got nuttin'...


----------



## FeXL

DC Restaurant Industry Rips Ocasio-Cortez After Pushing For $15 Minimum Wage For All



> Servers and bartenders in the Washington, D.C., restaurant industry were quick to criticize New York Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez for supporting the One Fair Wage campaign, which calls to raise the minimum wage for tipped workers to a full minimum wage at the federal level.
> 
> *Ocasio-Cortez went to a bar in Queens, New York, on Friday to raise awareness for an initiative that was put forward by Restaurant Opportunity Center United (ROC), a government-funded group that claims, if the measure passed, tipped workers would all be paid the same amount, regardless of effort or seniority.*


Bold mine.

Socialism at its finest. Level the playing field &, in the process, remove all motivation.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Prog oligopolies.

Break Them Up



> The U.S. government is gearing up to investigate whether Amazon, Apple, Facebook and Google misuse their massive market power, sources told Reuters on Monday, setting up what could be an unprecedented, wide-ranging probe of some of the world’s largest companies.
> 
> The Federal Trade Commission and the Department of Justice, which enforce antitrust laws in the United States, have divided oversight over the four companies, two sources said, with Amazon and Facebook under the watch of the FTC, and Apple and Google under the Justice Department.
> 
> With jurisdiction established, the next step is for the two federal agencies to decide if they want to open formal investigations. Results are not likely to be quick. A previous FTC probe of Google took more than two years.​


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats its own...

Lesbians Protesting Men Joining the Ranks of "Lesbians" Asked by British Police: "Are you a Hate Group?"



> On the very first day of Pride Month, British police accosted a group of lesbians protesting against transgender activism, asking if they were a "hate group." The lesbian group Get the L Out made a stir last year at the London Pride parade by marching with a sign reading, "Transactivism Erases Lesbians." On Saturday, the group protested transgender activism again in the northern city of Bradford, with signs reading, "Lesbian = Female HomoSEXual."​


More:



> Men
> 
> We're the best female athletes.
> 
> We're the best female powerlifters.
> 
> We're the best female lesbians.
> 
> Deal with it.


:clap::clap::clap:

Related:

When truth is stranger than satire



> Funny that if you don't have a womb you can't comment on women's rights, but you can participate in women's sports.


Knocks it out of the park.


----------



## FeXL

Good! Time to get our ASA from somewhere else.

Report: Bayer Drops ‘The Ingraham Angle’ And ‘Tucker Carlson Tonight’



> Corporate giant Bayer has made the decision to stop advertising on two prime time Fox News programs, according to an anonymous source familiar with the decision cited by reporter Judd Legum.


----------



## FeXL

Good!

It's Happening: People are Canceling Netflix and Disney—and the Revenue Losses Are Growing by the Hour



> Streaming services like Netflix, Hulu, and Disney Plus never waste an opportunity to tell the American public living in red states how much they hate them. From Netflix showing movies that could meet the legal definition of sexual assault of children to making cartoons about babies in drag (while ignoring customer concerns) to Disney's CEO complaining about Alabama abortion laws, people are sick of their entertainment companies pushing a hard-left agenda.


Actions—>Consequences.


----------



## FeXL

Don't worry, (rape rape) Whoopi. I think you're safe...

Whoopi Tells Nikki Haley To Stay Out Of Her ‘Coochie.’ Nikki Haley Responds. 



> On Tuesday, "The View" co-host Whoopi Goldberg told former U.N. ambassador Nikki Haley to stay out of her "coochie."
> 
> "I don’t want you in my coochie!" Goldberg snapped during a segment regarding Haley’s pro-life commentary at the Susan B. Anthony List's 12th annual Campaign for Life Gala on Monday.


----------



## FeXL

'Course not!

After all, look at Bro-Fo Omar as a shining example.

Bill DeBlasio (Who Is At Least Twice the Height of Lilliputian Londoner Sadiq Khan): There's No Anti-Semitism On the Left



> No anti-semitism the left is willing to condemn, at least.
> 
> Mayor Bill de Blasio said Tuesday that anti-Semitism is a "right-wing movement" -- while rejecting a claim that the left plays any role in discriminating against Jews.
> 
> "I think the ideological movement that is anti-Semitic is the right-wing movement," de Blasio said at a Brooklyn press conference Tuesday about the *increase of hate crimes in New York City. Hate crimes against all minority groups are up 64% compared to this time last year. Anti-Semitic incidents have spiked by 90%.*​


Bold mine.

Damn all those righties living in NYC!!!


----------



## FeXL

You can keep your hat on for the anthem, TDSB says



> A sharp-eyed teacher tipped off the _Sun_ that the new dress code for the Toronto District School Board calls for students to cover up their nipples, bums and groin areas — but is indifferent when it comes to hats and the anthem.
> 
> The new dress code is laid out in a question and answer format.
> 
> On the question of wearing head coverings at school, the code says there is no reason kids can’t wear their caps — even during O Canada.


----------



## FeXL

What a Surprise: Leftwing Webzine "The Bulwark" Runs Silly Fart of an Article Not Just Defending YouTube's Censorship of Steven Crowder, But Enthusing About It



> The actual headline:
> 
> *Just Because You CAN Defend Steven Crowder Doesn’t Mean You HAVE To*
> It's easy to stick up for someone’s right to say something, anything. But free speech is about more than owning the libs.​
> The article is pretty senseless, but it makes two claims:
> 
> 1) It's okay to joke about forbidden things if you're comedian, but only if you are on the level of Dave Chappelle. Because very few people are on the level of Dave Chapelle, the leftwing webzine The Bulwark is creating a safe harbor for free speech which 5 or 6 people in the entire world may take advantage of.
> 
> Everyone less funny than Dave Chappelle is to be censored vigorously, with the leftwing webzine The Bulkwark's left-curious writers cheerleading the censorship.
> 
> 2) If you called for Samantha Bee to be "censored" over calling Ivanka Trump a "feckless c---t," you're a hypocrite, and also, you must therefore support the censorship of Steven Crowder.


Links' bold.

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual left...


----------



## Beej

Interview with a former antifa rioter, now free speech advocate.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnO9ex9WlMI[/ame]


Nothing too surprising in his story, but posted for general interest.


----------



## FeXL

Very interesting article.

There's Only One Group Which Is Shifting American Politics to the Radical Left: White Liberals, "America's White Saviors"



> Very interesting piece by Zach Goldberg at Tablet magazine.
> 
> Over the past decade, the baseline attitudes expressed by white liberals on racial and social justice questions have become radically more liberal. In one especially telling example of the broader trend, white liberals recently became the only demographic group in America to display a pro-outgroup bias--meaning that among all the different groups surveyed white liberals were the only one that expressed a preference for other racial and ethnic communities above their own...
> 
> In a recent Vox article based partly on the dissertation research I’ve been doing as a Ph.D. candidate in political science at Georgia State University, Matthew Yglesias described this ongoing transformation as "The Great Awokening." In Yglesias' account: "In the past five years, white liberals have moved so far to the left on questions of race and racism that they are now, on these issues, to the left of even the typical black voter. This change amounts to a 'Great Awokening.'" There is no simple or single explanation for how this process got started. It appears to be driven by an interplay of factors: preexisting tendencies among white liberals; a series of polarizing events like the police shooting of Michael Brown and subsequent riots in Ferguson, and the migrant crisis; the rise of millenials as a political force, and the explosion of social media and "woke" clickbait journalism. The years between 2012 and 2016 were a watershed for white liberal racial consciousness. But the seismic attitudinal shifts of those years have implications that go beyond race: They are also tied to a significant decrease in support for Israel and--perhaps more surprisingly--a rise in the number of white liberals who express negative attitudes about the perceived political power of American Jews.​


----------



## FeXL

When even the UN is noticing...

U.N.: Four Million Venezuelans Have Fled Crisis



> Four million Venezuelan refugees and migrants have fled an economic and political crisis in their homeland, all but 700,000 of them since the end of 2015, U.N. aid agencies said on Friday.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

The Pinhead Dance



> In the video, feminist “theorist” Sophie Lewis informs us that the foetus, a nascent human being, is “violent,” does violence to “gestators,” and that abortion is a corrective killing, an “unmaking,” a means of “going on strike against gestational work.” “We need to move away from… arguments around when human life begins,” says she.​


Drugs...


----------



## FeXL

Jussie Smollett Had His Assistant Place the 911 Call About the Hoax



> I think he did this in order to create a defense against filing a false report. I think that's why he was uncooperative with police, and his "friend" (who turns out to be his assistant) did all/most of the talking with cops -- so he could later day, "I didn't file a false police report, my assistant did."


----------



## FeXL

Woke/Broke: HBO Cancels Vice Show, Making This Worthless Website Even More Worthless



> Vice had been heavily invested in by Disney (of course), owning a "blended" 21% stake. (I don't know what "blended" means in this context.)
> 
> Disney has had to, in two chunks, write off the entire value of that investment.
> 
> Walt Disney Co. wrote off the rest of its investment in Vice Media, reflecting the ongoing troubles at the onetime media darling.
> 
> The charge of $353 million in the fiscal second quarter marked the second time in the last year that Disney has taken a hit on the investment.
> 
> ...
> 
> At one point the business was valued at $5.7 billion.​


Good!


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem...

"Birthstrikers:" The Women Refusing to Have Children Until We Fix the Global Warming That Will Destroy the Earth in 12 Years



> A beautiful cure to congenital neuroticism and borderline personality disorder.
> 
> I applaud their decision to self-exile from the human genetic pool.
> 
> I think falling human average IQ scores just started falling a little less quickly.
> 
> The BirthStrikers have decided they can't bring children into a world where scientists predict climate change will bring bigger wildfires, more droughts, and food shortages for millions of people. https://t.co/Rm5UTsYhsJ
> — CNN (@CNN) June 8, 2019​


How can fewer idiots in the gene pool be a bad thing?


----------



## FeXL

Remind me again who it was that noted, "The goal of socialism is communism"?

The New New Communism



> Now that Bernie Sanders and AOC have opened the door to the possibility of Socialism, now come the nutters proposing Communism:
> 
> _ Quite who Bastani thinks he’s fooling is unclear to me. Historically, Communism has been unable to produce satisfactory supplies of bread, let alone wish the world of Star Trek into reality. If the products and approaches he covets are to come to fruition, it will be by the hand of the market, not as a result of his five — nay, five hundred — year-plan. Worse still, he seems to regard the fact that people have noticed this by now as some sort of chronic failure on their part._​


----------



## FeXL

Paying for illegals' 'free' health care by fining Californians who can't afford Obamacare



> The leftists running California's one-party state have done it again. They've rolled out a $312 billion budget that includes $98 million for free health care for illegal immigrants under the age of 26. That's a dinner triangle to all able-bodied foreign nationals working off the books that the free ride is about to arrive.


Must be more of that new Prog Common Core math...


----------



## FeXL

I'm going to post this without quote or comment.

Johns Hopkins Research: No Evidence People Are Born Gay or Transgender


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

Ilhan Omar Filed Taxes Jointly With a Man Who Was Not Her Husband, While Legally Married to Another Man



> Free pass, free pass, get your red-hot free pass...
> 
> The Washington Examiner:
> 
> A report released by the Minnesota Campaign Finance and Public Disclosure Board shows that Rep. Ilhan Omar broke federal tax law by filing her taxes jointly with a man to whom she was not legally married.
> 
> The Thursday report found that Omar filed joint tax returns in 2014 and 2015 with Ahmed Hirsi, her current husband, whom she did not legally marry until 2018.
> 
> The Minnesota Democrat had originally married Hirsi in a religious ceremony in 2002, but the couple separated in 2008. Omar then legally married another man, Ahmed Nur Said Elmi, in 2009. The two divorced according to their faith tradition in 2011, but Omar did not legally end the divorce until 2017.
> 
> 
> Omar got back together with Hirsi, her first husband, in 2012 but they were not legally married and eligible to file taxes together until 2018.
> 
> The finding by the Minnesota Campaign Board means Omar tax returns were in violation of federal law.​


----------



## FeXL

Typical Prog MO...

Actor Tries To Steal Trump Supporter’s Sign, Then Plays The Victim When He Fights Back



> Transgender actor Indya Moore tried to walk away with a Trump supporter’s sign Monday, then tried to play the victim after the man who owned the sign attempted to take it back by force.
> 
> Moore is seen on video trampling and then grabbing a massive sign with the words “Re-Elect Donald J. Trump, Keep America Great, 2020” emblazoned on the front, as a woman protests, “That is personal property honey!”


VICTIM!!!


----------



## FeXL

LOL: The Same Media That Has Questioned Trump's Mental Fitness for Four Years Running Is Now Very Concerned That Trump Has Questioned Joe Biden's Mental Fitness



> This is extraordinary.
> 
> Even Fat Joker and Jeff Zucker's Personal Fluffer Brian Stelter dares to comment negatively on Trump's "mentally weak" line:
> 
> Biden camp says "these are baseless lies meant to stoke fear in their viewers. It has no place in our public discourse, and anyone amplifying it bears some responsibility for giving it legitimacy it most certainly does not deserve" https://t.co/Eg6smwzTES
> — Brian Stelter (@brianstelter) June 10, 2019​
> Remember, Brian Stelter repeatedly calls the president insane, as shown in the clips below. (And, if you don't know, these are Stelter's exact words; Mark Dice is merely doing a voice which is 50% more effeminate than Stelter's, while repeating his quotes exactly.)


I've noted before: if it wasn't for double standards, Progs wouldn't have any standards at all.


----------



## FeXL

Ah... The poor Fodder Queen.

Ocasio-Cortez, Who Makes $174,000, Wants $4,500 Raise: ‘It’s Not Even Like A Raise’



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) whined on Monday about the possibility that she may not get a $4,500 pay raise — which she downplayed as only being a cost of living adjustment — as she compared members of Congress to minimum wage workers.


----------



## FeXL

Fauxcahontas failing miserably in her home state.

Elizabeth Warren polling at 10% … in Massachusetts



> But in her home Commonwealth of Massachusetts, she continues to poll poorly. Recall that in early April we reported that Warren was polling in 3rd place in Massachusetts. That Emerson poll showed Warren at 14%, trailing Bernie at 26% and Bernie at 23%.
> 
> The Boston Globe/Suffolk just released a poll, and Warren still languishes barely in double-digits.


Couldn't happen to a nicer...Native.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Related:

Elizabeth Warren: Stupid or Liar?


----------



## wonderings

Saw this on CNN yesterday and was amazed it was even posted as it is so ridiculous. 

Screen Shot 2019-06-13 at 8.11.42 AM by B P, on Flickr

They are comparing the men and women soccer team by goals and coming to this strange conclusion that the women are better because they scored way more goals then the men over a number of years. It is also using this to bring up again the fact that the women are paid less then the mens team. Firstly I think this goes exactly against what they are trying to say. There is obviously no competition for this woman's team. Would you enjoy watching any game where they are so unevenly matched? 13 goals in one game just says to me the other team is not on the same level, not even remotely close. This is as much of a celebration as should be had if a pro mens hockey team beat a 12 year old boys select hockey team.


----------



## Macfury

Huge double standard there.


----------



## wonderings

Macfury said:


> Huge double standard there.


gotta love equality when it is always trying to show how one gender is better than the other.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> Would you enjoy watching any game where they are so unevenly matched?


Recall the US Men's Olympic basketball team once they allowed professionals to play? They wiped up the floor with every opponent they played. It wasn't fun to watch.

My lovely bride coaches basketball & has had strong teams for a number of years. They sometimes win by 30 or 40 points. Those games aren't fun to watch, either. Last weekend we played a game against a much weaker team & at halftime one of the refs pulled her aside and asked if we could run our offence, get 4 or 5 touches on the ball before we shot, just to slow the game down a bit.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bro-Fo's tax issues.

Ilhan Omar Filed Joint Tax Returns With Man She Wasn’t Married To



> Democratic Minnesota Rep. Ilhan Omar is under fire once again for filing joint tax returns with a man she hadn’t yet married.
> 
> Omar and her current husband, Ahmed Hirsi, filed joint tax returns in 2014 and 2015 while Omar was married to another man, according to a report published earlier this week by the Minnesota Campaign Finance and Public Disclosure Board. Omar didn’t divorce her previous husband until 2017 and did not become married to Hirsi until 2018.


Definitely displaying all the fine traits of a Prog politician. They learn quickly...


----------



## FeXL

Let's do a little time sequence of recent Oberlin College happenings...

So, Oberlin College lost their defamation case vs Gibson Bakery recently. Now, the penalty gets to be decided.

Penalty Phase in Gibson Bakery/Oberlin Defamation Case Begins Today



> ...Oberlin students, with the encouragement of Oberlin College (Lena Dunham's alma mater), defamed a fifth-generation family of bakers as "racists" for calling on the cops on students who later admitted their guilt.
> 
> A jury agreed with the bakers that the college had encouraged/facilitated the nasty defamation campaign that harmed their business -- and awarded them $11 million in purely compensatory damages.
> 
> That's a big chunk of change. And it gets worse for Oberlin.


However, Oberlin is now begging & pleading:

Oberlin College to Jury: We're Totally Cash Poor and Stuff and If You Hit Us With a Big Punitive Damage Bill It Will Harm the Students Who Ruthlessly Witch-Hunted You and Your Family Business



> Oh no that would be terrible and stuff.


And, the decision is better than could be hoped for:



> Bake Me a $33 Million Cake, Bigots: _Oberlin Socked With Over-the-Maximum Punitive Damages Penalty of $33 Million, Bringing Total Judgment to $44 Million +_





> Learn to code, bitches.
> 
> Now, the jury seems to have exceeded the guidelines for punitive damages here, which are capped (capped as a guideline, not as an absolute cap) at double the actual damages.
> 
> They awarded $33 million in punitive damages. Professor Jacobsen says that $33 million will probably be reduced to $22 million by the judge.
> 
> But who knows, maybe it won't be.
> 
> The jury also awarded legal costs to the Gibsons, which I imagine probably add up to another $150,000 or more. Or maybe a quarter of a million.
> 
> Justice is costly in America.


Good!

More:



> In his closing argument, the Gibsons' lawyer argued that we cannot tolerate the campusization of American life and livelihood...


Nice!


----------



## FeXL

BUT WE HAVE THE BEST HEALTHCARE SYSTEM IN THE WORLD!!!

Man 'rotting alive' from bedsore dies of infection



> An Ontario man whose family said he was “rotting alive” from a massive bedsore has died from complications related to the wound.
> 
> Bob Wilson from Burlington, Ont. died in palliative care on Saturday. He was 77.
> 
> A coroner determined that his primary cause of death was an infection related to a gaping pressure ulcer on his backside, his daughter Linda Moss said.


A salient quote:

“Wherever there is a jackboot stomping on a human face there will be a well-heeled Western liberal to explain that the face does, after all, enjoy free health care and 100 percent literacy." — John Derbyshire


----------



## FeXL

If it saves just one life...

When I Was A Pregnant Teen Sleeping With Older Men, Planned Parenthood Failed Me



> Planned Parenthood is bad for babies. *It’s the nation’s largest abortion provider, ending the lives of 332,757 unborn Americans in 2018.* It isn’t just bad for babies, but also for women. Planned Parenthood covers up statutory rape, lies to women, leaves vulnerable women in abusive situations, and tells women that their lives are better without their babies and children.
> 
> I know all of this because I am one of the women who went to Planned Parenthood for help. Instead, I was further hurt at a time I was most vulnerable.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> The War On DrugsTM has failed; of that we can be certain. Uncounted billions of dollars, thousands of lives, jails stuffed to capacity, and the result is that drugs are easily available everywhere, and business is booming.
> 
> And all of those no-knock raids and civil forfeitures and horrible violations of our civil rights and an insane increase in police power has gotten us to the point where we are legalizing marijuana while simultaneously criminalizing tobacco in some insane rush toward increasing tax revenues, placating the libertarian stoners (is there any other kind?) in our midst, and sticking it to the Man! After all, marijuana is cool and harmless and everybody involved is just so mellow!
> 
> Marijuana's Black Market 2.0
> 
> Legal-pot states are attracting international criminal cartels. Mexican drug gangs have smuggled illegals into Colorado to set up growing operations, former U.S. prosecutor Bob Troyer wrote last September, explaining why his office was stepping up enforcement. Rather than smuggle pot from Mexico, the cartels grow it in Colorado and smuggle it elsewhere—spurring violence. In 2017, seven homicides in Denver were directly connected to marijuana growers. “I would love to be able to shift some of my resources away from marijuana to other things,” Denver lieutenant Andrew Howard said last year. “But right now, the violence is marijuana or marijuana-related.”​


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> BUT WE HAVE THE BEST HEALTHCARE SYSTEM IN THE WORLD!!!
> 
> Man 'rotting alive' from bedsore dies of infection
> 
> 
> 
> A salient quote:
> 
> “Wherever there is a jackboot stomping on a human face there will be a well-heeled Western liberal to explain that the face does, after all, enjoy free health care and 100 percent literacy." — John Derbyshire



Wahhhhhhhhh! It's freeeeee! Don't criticize.

One of the most humiliating exercises I have ever seen is a little parade for the National Health Service as part of the Olympic opening ceremonies in London, England.


----------



## FeXL

And Now: Twitter Suspends Project Veritas' Account for Revealing the Politically Biased Censorship at Pinterest



> David French, Jonah Goldberg, and Patterico are going to need some talcum powder and aloe for all the applauding they're going to be doing over this latest censorship by their political allies against their political enemies.
> 
> Breaking News: Twitter has decided that investigative journalism is in violation of their terms of service - @Project_Veritas has been temporarily suspended from posting for tweeting internal communications from @Pinterest which show them calling @benshapiro a "white supremacist" pic.twitter.com/eJNDWEfanf
> — James O'Keefe (@JamesOKeefeIII) June 12, 2019
> 
> 
> This is CRAZY. @Twitter is now censoring @Project_Veritas for publishing "internal communications" from @Pinterest in which they call @benshapiro a white supremacist.
> 
> Did Twitter apply this so-called privacy standard to Wikileaks? Or HRC's emails? Or Trump's tax documents? NO. https://t.co/qMm8RlLmGO
> — Liz Wheeler (@Liz_Wheeler) June 12, 2019
> 
> 
> Can we finally dispense with the fiction that Twitter is somehow neutral? https://t.co/izTibrmcyH
> — John Daniel Davidson (@johnddavidson) June 12, 2019​


Related:

Break Them Up



> into a hundred million pieces.
> 
> Breaking News: Twitter has decided that investigative journalism is in violation of their terms of service – @Project_Veritas has been temporarily suspended from posting for tweeting internal communications from @Pinterest which show them calling @benshapiro a "white supremacist" pic.twitter.com/eJNDWEfanf
> 
> — James O'Keefe (@JamesOKeefeIII) June 12, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

First, They Came for Mark Twain. Now, They're Coming for Mel Brooks



> Forty-five years ago, Mel Brooks made what many critics agree is the single, funniest film in Hollywood history. Blazing Saddles is not only an iconic comedy, but its social message about racism is also among the finest examples of using satire to make a serious point that you could find.
> 
> Now, four decades after it was released, the film has come under fire by social justice warriors because of its portrayal of white racism as comedy. Indeed, it's hysterically funny.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Marijuana's Black Market 2.0


Didn't they know that anything overseen by government becomes too expensive to afford?


----------



## FeXL

Reparations for slavery



> Thursday, June 13, 2019: “WASHINGTON (AP) — The topic of reparations for slavery is headed to Capitol Hill for its first hearing in more than a decade with writer Ta-Nehisi Coates and actor Danny Glover set to testify before a House panel.”


This comment sums it up nicely:



> So, let me get this straight.
> 
> People who have never owned slaves will pay people who have never been slaves reparations.


Excellent discussion further in the comments.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Didn't they know that anything overseen by government becomes too expensive to afford?


But what about all the jobs they create!!!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> But what about all the jobs they create!!!


Government creates jobs like ticks create blood.


----------



## Beej

They eat their own.

https://twitter.com/4th_WaveNow/status/1139293566096879616

US feminist studies PhD. candidate/teaching assistant is the target of an escalating coordinated smear campaign at @ucsantabarbara.

If you bothered to go through a few of the examples from the campaign, or are familiar with other recent outrage mobs, consider the similarities with:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_22_Prairial



> Introducing the decree at the Convention, Georges Couthon, who had drafted it, argued that political crimes were far worse than common crimes because in the latter 'only individuals are wounded' where as in the former 'the existence of free society is threatened'.





> It placed an active obligation on all citizens to denounce and bring to justice those suspected - 'Every citizen is empowered to seize conspirators and counterrevolutionaries, and to bring them before the magistrates. He is required to denounce them as soon as he knows of them.' As Couthon explained to the Convention, 'For a citizen to become suspect it is sufficient that rumour accuses him'.





> It prevented the Revolutionary Tribunal both from calling witnesses, or from allowing defence counsel to the accused. Juries were to come to judgement entirely on the basis of the accusation and the accused's own defence.


Suggested course for an appropriately progressive university:
"The Terror: example of good governance, or great governance?"


----------



## wonderings

Read this article on CNN about a Parkland survivor, one of the many horrific school shootings. He had been accepted to Harvard but it came out he and some friends had made some nasty tweets years ago and had his acceptance rescinded. Kid seems really smart, this was my favourite line from what he wrote to Harvard as he tried to rectify this:

"Throughout its history, Harvard's faculty has included slave owners, segregationists, bigots and antisemites," he added. "If Harvard is suggesting that growth isn't possible and that our past defines our future, then Harvard is an inherently racist institution. But I don't believe that."
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/17/us/harvard-parkland-student-kashuv-trnd/index.html

Hit the nail right on the head. People are being black balled for things they said years ago, there is no grace or even the notion of forgiveness as people play ultra righteous. One mistake and that is it. Such a tolerant bunch.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> Such a tolerant bunch.


But the Progs would have you believe that the political right are the bigots...


----------



## FeXL

Fat-Shaming or Fact-Shaming?



> Tanya Gold, a well-respected writer, recently criticized Nike for promoting unhealthy body images. The sports behemoths are currently using mannequins, or, as Gold accurately labeled them, ‘fattequins,’ to advertise plus sized clothing. As Libby Emmons wrote, Gold received “an extra serving of inbox hate for being ‘fatphobic’, and a side order of online death threats with extra malice… and all for speaking the truth about encouraging women to maintain a dangerous weight and buy into unhealthy beauty standards.”
> 
> Clearly unenthused by Gold’s writing, Tony Posnanski, a powerlifter and Mixed Martial Arts fighter, tweeted ‘Go **** yourself, Tanya Gold.’ And who said that chivalry is dead?
> 
> For stating the obvious, Gold received an inordinate amount of criticism on social media. Progressive outlets like Refinery29, HuffPost (predictably) People and Glamour all attempted to assassinate Gold’s character and credibility. Instead of lauding Gold for her honest concern that Nike was promoting a worrying health standard, these outlets accused her of fat-shaming.


----------



## FeXL

Everybody together now, "Awwwww..."

Ocasio-Cortez Devastated In New Poll From Inside Her District



> A new poll from inside socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's (D-NY) 14th congressional district has found that among registered voters, the far-left congresswoman is deeply unpopular.
> 
> 
> The door-to-door poll from Stop The AOC PAC yielded the following key results:
> 
> * *They don’t like her.* She has a more than 2:1 ratio of unfavorable (50.88%) to favorable (21.37%) in public opinion.
> * *They don’t trust her.* Only 10.75% thought she had their best interests in mind in quashing the Amazon deal – 32.60% said she didn’t.
> * *They don’t want her.* 33.44% are ready to vote against her, and only 13.30% would vote for her.​
> The poll also found that a plurality of Ocasio-Cortez's district did not agree with her decision to sabotage the Amazon deal, which would have brought tens of thousands of jobs and billions of dollars in economic activity to her district.


Make AOC a bartender again!


----------



## FeXL

Actions—>Consequences.

Nolte: CNN Has Lost One-Third of Its Primetime Audience, and a Whopping 55% of the Most Important Demo (25-54 Year Olds)



> The far-left CNN's ratings death spiral marched into last week as the fake news network lost one-third of its primetime audience and a breathtaking 55 percent of its demo viewers.
> 
> When compared to this same week last year, CNN also lost 21 percent of its total day viewers.
> 
> How bad is this?
> 
> ...
> 
> Fox News: -4 percent
> 
> MSNBC: -4 percent
> 
> *CNNLOL: -33 percent*​


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Rachel Dolezal Decides She Needs Another Round of Identity-Cosplay Attention, Announces She's a Bisexual Now



> These people are totally, totally sane.
> 
> She thinks she's playing the Supermarket Sweep version of identity check-box collecting.
> 
> Just wanted to take a moment to recognize Pride Month 🌈 I am in absolutely no rush to explore a new relationship, but it still matters to stay visible. I am bisexual. #pride #bisexual pic.twitter.com/u8nu7FuqYN
> — Rachel Anne Doležal (@RachelADolezal) June 16, 2019​


Whaddya s'pose she's gonna be next month?


----------



## FeXL

Lindsey Graham and Jim Jordan: Psst, Hillary Clinton and the DNC Employed a Foreign Agent to Buy Disinformation From RUSSIANS



> The only _documented, admitted_ instance of a political campaign colluding with Kremlin agents attempting to interfere in a US election, and for some reason -- for reasons I could not possibly fathom -- the impartial truth-tellers of the "American" media don't want to talk about it at all.
> 
> How long can Jake Tapper completely ignore these very salient facts until even _he_ begins to feel the embarrassment we all feel on his behalf?


----------



## FeXL

Female Track Runner, Sidelined Due to Boys' Making the Girls' Team Ahead of Her, Plans to File Title IX Complaint



> Her theory -- and see if you can follow this arcane argument -- is that Title IX, being enacted to promote girls sports to an equal (or, let's face it, superior) level to boys' sports, is being violated when schools start filling their "girls" sports rosters with boys.
> 
> I know that's really convoluted logic, but we'll just have to see.
> 
> High school track runner Selina Soule is speaking her mind…to the government.
> 
> Selina was recently sidelined by not one but two men who beat her: After finishing behind a group that included a couple dudes in the 55-meter dash, she was unable to compete in the New England regionals.​
> She said she was being retaliated against by school officials for complaining...


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Female Track Runner, Sidelined Due to Boys' Making the Girls' Team Ahead of Her, Plans to File Title IX Complaint


If we really want equality in sports get rid of the genders completely and let the fastest or best person at the sport compete.


----------



## FeXL

LOLGF'd: Soyboy Betas and Femcel Thick-Fingered Goblins Shriek Over Shaft Sequel for Its "Toxic Masculinity" and For Laughing at Millennials and Woke Sissies



> I've never wanted to see a movie more.


There hasn't been much for movies I've wanted to see for years. Chock full of "Toxic Masculinity"? Sound like a gooder! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Psychology Today: People Refusing To Date Transgenders Is ‘Dehumanizing’



> If you are a heterosexual cisgendered person who only wishes to date heterosexual cisgendered people, then shame on you for dehumanizing transgenders and the non-binary, according to a recent article published in Psychology Today.


----------



## FeXL

Been thinking about this myself.

Reparations Madness



> To coincide with the day of celebration of emancipation, Juneteenth, the House Judiciary Subcommittee on the Constitution, Civil Rights and Civil Liberties is holding a hearing today, featuring the plaints of millionaire movie star Danny Glover and MacArthur “Genius” Award winner ($625,000) Ta-Nehisi Coates, “to examine . . . the legacy of the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade, its continuing impact on the community and the path to restorative justice.”
> 
> In other words, pay-outs to African Americans. It makes even less sense than it did thirty years ago when former Democratic Congressman John Conyers introduced the measure. Since then, historians have added to our knowledge about the complicated issue of slavery, including African Americans’ own participation in the practice. Additionally, their own voting records have instituted the discriminatory practices for which they now seek redress. Such facts add to the host of others being discussed, such as the impossibility of determining damages because some blacks have no slave heritage (including former President Barack Obama.whose Kenyan father enjoyed the privilege of studying in American universities), the number of whites who _died_ in the Civil War that ended slavery, and white immigrants who had come to these shores long after slavery had been abolished.


More:



> The ownership of black slaves by free blacks was a well-known fact. In 1830, by a conservative estimate (due to likely undercounting by the census), there were more than 3,500 slaveholders of African descent in the American South. According to David Lightner and Alexander Ragan, who reviewed census records and four case histories of black (or mixed race) slave owners, and published their findings in the August 2005 _Journal of Southern History_, “black slave owning was fairly widespread among the free black population.”


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen.

Ocasio-Cortez Explodes After Cheney Correctly States Horrors Of Holocaust



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) sought to deflect attention from her "concentration camp" remarks on Tuesday by feigning outrage at Rep. Liz Cheney (R-WY) after Cheney correctly stated the horrors of the Holocaust.
> 
> Cheney blasted Ocasio-Cortez early on Tuesday after Ocasio-Cortez falsely claimed in a late night Instagram live video on Monday that the Trump administration was operating "concentration camps" on the southern border.
> 
> "Please @AOC do us all a favor and spend just a few minutes learning some actual history," Cheney tweeted to Ocasio-Cortez. "6 million Jews were exterminated in the Holocaust. You demean their memory and disgrace yourself with comments like this."


Related:


----------



## FeXL

So much for equality in the face of the law...

We Are All Treaty People



> Lady Justice trades in her blindfold for a DNA test;
> 
> It means that the same crime committed against two women could result in a harsher sentence against the criminal who attacked an Indigenous woman, while a weaker punishment would be levelled against the criminal who attacked a woman of any other race or background.​
> *And as criminals who attack Indigenous women are more likely to be Indigenous men or women than they are any other race, there’s already a fix for that.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

You simply cannot fix stupid.

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Pennsylvania;
> Under the recently introduced bill, people would not be allowed to keep their dogs outside even during perfect weather unless the dog has access to shelter that meets a strict building code. That code stipulates that the shelter be waterproof and windproof, built three inches off the ground, out of material that does not conduct heat or cold and with a 6-inch awning covering the entrance.
> 
> The outdoor dog ban would apply to fenced-in backyards, even if they have big shade trees. It would apply to fenced-in runs at dog kennels. It would apply to a partly cloudy day with a 70-degree temperature. Senate Bill 551 would also ban hay, blankets, or other materials that can retain moisture, no matter how frequently the bedding is changed.​


Comments salient:

One: 


> I had a male Samoyed for a while. He slept “naked” in the snow. Want to warm your hands, stick ’em in his coat at -40 C. Like turning on the heater. He eschewed my “Cabine de Chien” and slept/watched with black nose covered by white paws in the snow…


Two:


> Really what’s going on here is just another little step in the Regulation Of Everything. If you can spec a building code for a dog house, then you can have dog house inspectors, and a whole brand new department.
> 
> They don’t actually care what happens to the animals. What they’re after is that new department, and all the juicy side deals and contracts that come with it.


----------



## FeXL

Rachel Maddow Is Love-Bombing the New York Times -- Mentioning Them Positively 18 Times in a Single 45 Minute Hour Long Show -- To Get Them to Let Their Reporters Come On Her Crooked Conspiracy-Theory Showcase Again



> Sad!
> 
> In the wake of the New York Times barring reporters from going on her conspiracy-theory cavalcade, she's teleflirting with them like crazy.


----------



## FeXL

Green New Deal advocates: “Pipeline and resource development leads to man camps, human trafficking, and child-porn rings.” And these people want to govern a nation…



> The following comments were made during a Green New Deal town hall meeting at a church in Toronto recently, as reported by the National Observer. An activist lawyer had this to say about Canada’s resource industry, verbatim from the article: _“(Pipelines and resource developments) involve large numbers of man camps, and wherever there are man camps *or any kind of natural resource development*, you have high rates of missing and murdered Indigenous women and girls, human trafficking, high rates of child-porn rings — both in Canada and in the U.S.”_ [emphasis added, but not needed]
> 
> This is where we are now at, folks. There is no bottom to the barrel. The National Observer considers this to be news, and their pallid, hateful readership considers it to be relevant dialogue. Every single one of them considers such filth to be part of a platform to govern a nation.


Once again, you cannot fix stupid. This is not political rhetoric or narrative. These idiots actually believe this $h!t...


----------



## FeXL

Woke "Sports" Clickbait Site Deadspin: There Is No Real Difference in Male and Female Athletic Performance, Except For Those Differences _Sociiiiiety_ Falsely Conditions Us To Believe In



> Everyone knows this by now, but the #Woke Death Spiral always goes the same way:
> 
> 1. Social Justice warriors invade a hobby -- usually, one favored by men -- in order to "deproblematize" it and make it "welcoming" towards people who don't enjoy the hobby and have no intention of every joining the hobby.
> 
> 2. Over the course of a year or 18 months, the hobby is reconfigured to be less and less about the hobby itself, and more and more just about "social justice."
> 
> 3. Then the hobby dies.
> 
> Which, more often than not, was a secondary goal of the Social Justice Warriors. Plan A is to turn the hobby into an indoctrination vehicle.


Related:

I, Napoleon



> It's all fun & games until Tiger Woods puts on a dress and DESTROYS the LPGA.


Nails it.

Related, too:

Expert Psychologist Specializing in Gender Dysphoria Suspended From Twitter For Publishing... Science



> You will be made to care obey.
> 
> [Dr. Ray Blanchard] still affirmed the controversial idea that sex-change surgery is the "best treatment" for "carefully screened, adult patients, whose gender dysphoria has proven resistant to other forms of treatment," but he opposed "treating" children who may change their minds....​


----------



## FeXL

Good! 

Missed out on college scholarships? Sounds expensive... :clap::clap::clap:

It's Happening: Three High School Girls File Discrimination Complaint Over Dominating Transgender Athletes



> Three girls from a Connecticut high school have filed a federal discrimination complaint against a statewide policy on transgender athletes. The girls say that these policies are hurting them; they missed out on top finishes in races and possibly even on college scholarships.
> 
> The complaint was filed Monday by the conservative Christian law firm Alliance Defending Freedom. Christiana Holcomb, legal counsel for the Alliance, explains in the _New York Times_:
> 
> Girls deserve to compete on a level playing field. Women fought long and hard to earn the equal athletic opportunities that Title IX provides. Allowing boys to compete in girls' sports reverses nearly 50 years of advances for women under this law. We shouldn't force these young women to be spectators in their own sports.​


----------



## FeXL

It's good to see that some blacks get it.

Burgess Owens on Reparations: ‘Every Bad Thing That’s Happened to My Race Over the Years’ Goes ‘Right Back to the Democratic Party’



> “Every bad thing that’s happened to my race over the years, you can go right back to the Democratic Party,” said Burgess Owens, retired NFL safety and Super Bowl champion, in a Wednesday interview on SiriusXM’s _Breitbart News Tonight_ with hosts Rebecca Mansour and Joel Pollak.
> 
> Earlier on Wednesday, Owens testified at a hearing on slavery reparations before a House Judiciary subcommittee. *He proposed that the Democrat Party pay for “all the misery” brought upon blacks across America’s history.*


Bold mine.

I find no quibble with that...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, further fallout from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Illegal alien rapist released by sanctuary city allegedly attacks same disabled victim three days later



> A 32-year-old disabled woman in King County, Washington, was the ultimate victim of both weak-on-crime policies of local officials and sanctuary city status. The woman, of White Center, Washington, whose name remains unpublished, was raped by Francisco Carranza-Ramirez, 35, a citizen of Mexico, last fall. He served only nine months in prison. Last Thursday, he was released from prison without local law enforcement notifying ICE, and he allegedly went straight to the victim’s home, dumped her out of her wheelchair, and assaulted her in front of her three-year-old son.
> 
> Carranza-Ramirez was arrested September 26 for raping the wheelchair-bound woman in her home. He pleaded guilty at an arraignment in February, but because he was only charged with third-degree rape, as part of the deal, King County Superior Court Judge Nicole Gaines-Phelps sentenced him to time served, allowing him to be released the same day he was sentenced, on June 13, after just nine months in prison. His lawyer convinced the judge to release him without any probation.


I think they should let him out again, just to see if he assaults her a third time. Would make a great sociology paper, no? "Progressive Care & Feeding of Illegal Alien Rapists". Hey, Bigot! You can have lead author!


----------



## FeXL

Oh Boy: Special Prosecutor Appointed to Probe Kim Foxx's Corrupt Handling of Jussie Smollett Case;
As Kim Foxx's Fake-Recusal Sham Was Illegal, Jussie Smollett May Be Recharged and Retried



> Oh boy is this great....!
> 
> ...
> 
> "There was no duly elected state's attorney when Jussie Smollett was arrested. Ms. Foxx had already effected her recusal," Toomin said, nor was there any legally appointed prosecutor when Smollett was charged, or the charges dismissed.
> 
> Toomin expressed concerned about Foxx’s decision to delegate case to Magats.
> 
> "There isn’t an office of 'acting states attorney.' It existed only . . . in the imagination of Ms Foxx," Toomin said.​


----------



## FeXL

When The FBI Does It, That Means That It’s Not Illegal



> They were desperate to get something. Mueller’s victims speak;
> 
> Although they interacted with Mueller’s team at different times and in different places, the witnesses and targets often echoed each other. Almost all decried what they called Mueller’s “scorched earth” methods that affected their physical, mental and financial health. Most said they were forced to retain high-priced Washington lawyers to protect them from falling into “perjury traps” for alleged lying, which became the special counsel’s charge of last resort. In the end, Mueller convicted four Trump associates for this so-called process crime, and investigated an additional five individuals for allegedly making false statements – including former Attorney General Jeff Sessions.
> 
> Some subjects of investigation said Mueller’s agents and prosecutors tried to pressure them into admitting things to give the appearance of collusion. They demanded to know if they had spoken to anyone with a “Russian accent.” They threatened to jail them “for life” and to drag their wives or girlfriends into the investigation. […]​


More:



> And still he failed.


Yeppers...

Related:

Shock: The FBI Used Another "Dossier" It Did Not Verify and In Fact Was Specifically Warned Might be Fake, to Start an Investigation into Paul Manafort



> Remember, it was _critical_ to Hillary Clinton that the FBI have active investigations opened into the Trump campaign, because she had a high profile investigation into her own actions, and she desperately needed to be able to play the They Do It Too Card.
> 
> Our shining knights of fidelity, bravery, and integrity were all too eager to provide her with just that card.


----------



## FeXL

Universal Basic Income For Deplorables



> *What is Universal Basic Income?*
> 
> Universal Basic Income is a Plan to ensure that the millions of us whose jobs are permanently lost to “new technology” have sufficient income to _“reduce conditions of scarcity, poverty, and financial insecurity”_* while the Planners wait for you to die off.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> You’re welcome.


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

Ontario case could set special rules for sentencing black offenders, similar to Gladue for Indigenous people



> What was set to be a simple appeal of a sentence for possession of a loaded handgun has burgeoned into a major push for judges to acutely focus on systemic racism against visible minorities when passing sentence, similar to special rules in place for Aboriginal offenders.
> 
> Eleven prominent human rights, legal and ethnic organizations have been granted special status in the government’s appeal of a “lenient” sentence of a black man in Toronto last year.
> 
> “As a general rule, interventions in criminal proceedings should be granted sparingly,” Ontario’s Chief Justice George Strathy wrote in a brief ruling on interveners released Tuesday.
> 
> “But the issues that arise in this appeal transcend the interests of the parties and are of significance to the administration of criminal justice. The proposed interveners are well-recognized organizations with experience and expertise in the issues raised in this appeal. They can offer perspectives that are different from those provided by the Crown and the respondent.”


----------



## FeXL

SCOTUS Rules on Bladensburg Cross



> NPR;
> 
> The U.S. Supreme Court ruled Thursday that a 40-foot World War I memorial cross can stay on public land at a Maryland intersection.
> 
> The cross “has become a prominent community landmark, and its removal or radical alteration at this date would be seen by many not as a neutral act but as the manifestation of a hostility toward religion that has no place in our Establishment Clause traditions,” the court wrote.
> 
> Writing for the majority, Justice Samuel Alito said that “contrary to respondents’ intimations, there is no evidence of discriminatory intent in the selection of the design of the memorial or the decision of a Maryland commission to maintain it. The Religion Clause of the Constitution aims to foster a society in which people of all beliefs can live together harmoniously, and the presence of the Bladensburg Cross on the land where it has stood for so many years is fully consistent with that aim.”​
> RBG is turning over in her grave.


<snort>


----------



## Macfury

What we always knew about left-wing activists:




> 92% of left-wing activists live with their parents and one in three is unemployed, study of Berlin protesters finds


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4200272/92-Berlin-left-wing-activists-live-parents.html


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fodder Queen.

Alexandria Occasional Cortex Blames Philadelphia Refinery Explosion on Climate Change



> This was Philadelphia after an oil refinery exploded this morning.
> 
> So… what’s that about how climate change isn’t an existential crisis that will disproportionately impact working class people & burn its way up?
> 
> We need a solution on the scale of the crisis: #GreenNewDeal 🌎 https://t.co/5vNMrrUZBg
> — Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (@AOC) June 22, 2019​


:yikes:

You simply cannot fix stupid.

The feature image is hilarious... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> You simply cannot fix stupid.
> 
> The feature image is hilarious... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


It's pretty great that she's out there. Some people say the social justice warrior thing is just campus craziness with no real world implications. Let the kids run around screaming until they get tired, etc.

I can now point to Cortez to show how they're in elected office, and then point to "serious" politicians who endorse her and her policies. This is clearly a real world problem.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> It's pretty great that she's out there. Some people say the social justice warrior thing is just campus craziness with no real world implications. Let the kids run around screaming until they get tired, etc.
> 
> I can now point to Cortez to show how they're in elected office, and then point to "serious" politicians who endorse her and her policies. This is clearly a real world problem.


I read something a couple weeks back where the author speculated she was actually an extreme-view plant made to make the rest of the Dems look "reasonable" by comparison.

One wonders...


----------



## FeXL

Deny, deny, deny...

Liberal Critics’ Bizarre Take: HBO’s 'Chernobyl': It's Not About Communism



> The excellent miniseries Chernobyl, which just finished on HBO, is one of the most searing indictments of communism ever put on the small screen, at least since the halcyon days of The Americans.
> 
> Systematically and dramatically, Chernobyl exposes the communist disregard for human life and safety, socialism’s ineptness at designing anything that works as it should, and the totalitarian state’s fear that anything that exposes the sham is an existential threat to its existence.


I may have to watch this.


----------



## FeXL

_Not_ mentally ill...

Transgender Colorado STEM Shooter Motivated by Revenge Over Pronouns, Bullying



> On May 7, two teens opened fire in the STEM School in Highlands Ranch, Colo., injuring eight students and claiming the life of 18-year-old Kendrick Castillo, who heroically sacrificed himself to stop the shooting. Early rumors suggested one of the shooters was transgender, and court documents released Thursday confirm that one of the suspects was motivated to carry out the shooting due to other students rejecting her gender identity.
> 
> During a police interview, 18-year-old Devon Erickson said 16-year-old biological female Maya McKinney — who identifies as male and goes by the name Alec — warned him not to go to school the night before the shooting.


More:



> Erickson, a registered Democrat, expressed hatred for Christians who uphold the biblical position on traditional sexuality. He also attacked Donald Trump and praised Barack Obama on social media.


Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, open-minded left... XX)


----------



## FeXL

Is there anyone who cannot be classified as a VICTIM!!!?

Elizabeth Warren Wants Reparations For Same-Sex Couples



> 1:12 PM ET
> 
> Democratic Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren has added “gay and lesbian couples” to the growing list of groups for whom she would support reparations.
> 
> Citing a tax code that was “discriminatory” against non-heterosexual married couples, Warren tweeted Saturday, “It wasn’t until marriage equality became law that gay & lesbian couples could jointly file tax returns—so they paid more in taxes. Our government owes them more than $50M for the years our discriminatory tax code left them out. *We must right these wrongs.*”


Bold mine.

The iron, Fauxcahontas...


----------



## FeXL

I'll just leave the first question as rhetorical... :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Knitting And Crochet Site Bans Any Posts Supporting Donald Trump



> *How crazy has the left gotten? They’re even forbidding speech on knitting sites.*


Bold mine.

Related:

Online Knitting Community Bans Trump Supporters, Accuses Them Of Backing 'White Supremacy'



> The "online knitting and fiber arts community," Ravelry, declared Sunday that it is banning all vocal supporters of President Donald Trump from its website, and declared that support for the current president is akin to "white supremacy."


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bill's wife s'more!

Is she SERIOUS? Hillary Clinton’s sudden sanctimony about the conditions on the border rings VERY hollow



> Hillary Clinton put out a thread telling everyone about how heartbroken and horrified she is at the conditions at the detention facilities along the southern border.
> 
> I've been heartbroken and horrified to read the news of children at the border being detained in appalling conditions.
> 
> No soap, no toothbrushes, no beds.
> 
> Not enough food, babies being forced to take care of babies, everyone sick.
> 
> — Hillary Clinton (@HillaryClinton) June 23, 2019​
> Which is interesting because we don’t remember a similar thread of tweets from Mrs. Clinton about the conditions during the administration in which she served.


Heartbroken. HEARTBROKEN, I tells ya!

More:



> Spare us the sanctimonious rhetoric now.
> 
> Yes, I fondly remember Hillary speaking up about Obama doing the exact same things.
> 
> I bet she’s asking the Dems to stop withholding funds for this as we speak. Well done hero. https://t.co/jVda29sB3y
> 
> — The Dank Knight 🦇 (@capeandcowell) June 23, 2019​


Yeah, not so much...


----------



## FeXL

Visit The Washington Monument While You Still Can



> Ed Driscoll – _if we’re going to banish all the bad people of the past because of hurt feelings, when does early “Progressive” Woodrow Wilson face the memory hole, given that he was an enthusiastic proponent of Birth of a Nation, including screening it in the White House and proclaiming the film “is like writing history with lightning.”_


----------



## FeXL

Further on this reparations BS...

The Morning Rant



> "You know, I'm about ready to do a deal on reparations. Wait, don't go, this is not going to be 'The Conservative Case For Caving In On Reparations', no, you'll have to go to the Cuckshed Bulwark Online for that, but here it is: we give reparations, we will make one TRILLION dollars available to any American citzen of African American descent (and we'll use the old 'one drop rule' for mixed-race determination) and in return, everyone will have to finally SHUT UP, once and for all, about racism. That's it. Finished. It's done. You don't get to talk about it, whine about it, bitch about it any more. Disband Black Lives Matter. Dissolve the NAACP, abolish the Congressional Black Caucus, and revoke Farrakhan's cult church's tax-exempt status. No more bitching and moaning, you've been paid off and you now have to get on with your lives. Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton will now have to get real jobs. African Americans can pool all of that sweet, sweet reparations cash and use it to rebuild Detroit, Philadelphia, Baltimore, and other inner cities without any interference from evil racist white guys. We could all live together in peace and love and harmony. Thank God Almighty, we'll be free at last.


Where do I send my money?


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Fodder Queen.

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Refuses Invitation to Visit Auschwitz Concentration Camp



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) refused Sunday to visit the Auschwitz concentration camp, after a Jewish group had invited her to tour that camp and others this summer to educate herself about the facts of the Holocaust.
> 
> Last Monday evening, Ocasio-Cortez compared detention facilities for illegal aliens caught crossing the U.S.-Mexico border to “concentration camps,” adding the phrase “never again,” which commonly refers to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> The remark drew outrage and criticism, even from fellow Democrats. Nevertheless, Ocasio-Cortez doubled down, first claiming that she had not been referring to Nazi Germany, then drawing parallels to the U.S. internment of Japanese-Americans during the Second World War. “I will never apologize for calling these camps what they are,” she tweeted.


Apparently afraid of a little history lesson...


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> It is an indictment of our educational system and the quality of our national leaders that the vile, murderous political philosophy of Lenin and Stalin and Mao and Pol Pot and a host of other power-hungry sociopaths isn't rejected on intellectual grounds, on moral grounds, and on practical grounds.


More:



> *China: 70,000,000
> USSR: 60,000,000
> Korea: 3,000,000
> Cambodia: 2,500,000*
> 
> And Afghanistan and Vietnam and Ethiopia and Yugoslavia and Mozambique and Romania and Cuba and Angola and...


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Break Them Up



> Into a hundred thousand million pieces.
> 
> Project Veritas has obtained a newly leaked document from Google that appears to show a Google employee and member of Google “transparency-and-ethics” group calling conservative and libertarian commentators, including Dennis Prager and Ben Shapiro, “nazis.” Project Veritas received this document after the release of its investigation into Google through the “Be Brave” campaign at [email protected].
> 
> The email apparently was sent as part of the Google “transparency-and-ethics” group internal communications and suggests that content from PragerU, Jordan Peterson, and Ben Shapiro should be disabled from the “suggestion feature.”​
> More: Google Execs Suddenly Go Into Hiding After Project Veritas Exposes Trump Destruction Plans
> 
> And this: Reddit Suspends Users Who Post Project Veritas Videos


Related:

Leaked Google Doc Describes Shapiro, Peterson, PragerU As ‘Nazis Using The Dog Whistles’



> A newly-published leaked document contains what appears to be an email exchange among Google employees participating in a "transparency-and-ethics" discussion that includes a reference to PragerU, Jordan Peterson, and Ben Shapiro as "nazis using the dog whistles."


Related, too:

Project Veritas – Google Exec Decries Trump’s Election: ‘How Do We Prevent It from Happening Again’



> Undercover videos recorded by Project Veritas reveals that Google is determined to prevent the re-election of Donald Trump in 2020, and is altering its products with this aim in mind.
> 
> The report includes undercover footage featuring a top Google executive, Jen Gennai, discussing how Google might prevent an electoral outcome like 2016 from happening again.


Gaggle is gong to be sadly disappointed... :-(


----------



## FeXL

Toxic Masculinity: Booty Calls
Empowered Femininity: Foodie Calls



> "Foodie calls" is a new term describing a woman going on a date, where she's not interested in the guy, and a "study" says that one quarter to one third of women admit to doing it.
> 
> The results are in: she only wanted to try that hot new restaurant.
> 
> *A new study published Friday in the Society for Personality and Social Psychology journal found that a quarter to a third of heterosexual women have gone on a date with a guy they weren't interested in -- just for a free meal.*​


Bold mine.

Just like some women will milk a guy all night for drinks at a bar, then send him home alone, broker & wiser?


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Break Them Up
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> Leaked Google Doc Describes Shapiro, Peterson, PragerU As ‘Nazis Using The Dog Whistles’
> 
> 
> 
> Related, too:
> 
> Project Veritas – Google Exec Decries Trump’s Election: ‘How Do We Prevent It from Happening Again’
> 
> 
> 
> Gaggle is gong to be sadly disappointed... :-(



What a bizarre world we live in. People are fighting for free speech and the ability to think for themselves and have their own moral and ethical values. Ben Shapiro is not calling for Trans, or any other people in the LGBTQ community to stop what they are doing, just to stop trying to force people to speak how they want. These giant companies that have so much influence on people are literally trying to create some Orwellian group think. If you do not conform you are the enemy... not just any enemy, a Nazi, guilty of murdering millions of Jews. The tolerance really is intolerance. Believe and fully accept what they believe and you are ok, any difference in thought and you are not fit for life, fit for work, fit for anything.


----------



## FeXL

Scientists Baffled: Most Straight People Do Not Want to Date Trans People



> Big headline: Study finds that most straight people aren't gay.
> 
> Actually, the study also found that most gay people don't want to date trans people either.
> 
> I'm just going to venture a guess here: that's because people are attracted to people of a specific, _real_ sex, not a made up one, or one you assert contrary to the biological facts on the ground because you "feel" that way.
> 
> By the way: Does the Brave New World of government-mandated orgy-porgy sex and soma require that sex be purely a hedonistic activity, and that normal men and women may have no interest whatsoever in childbirth?
> 
> I mean, is it even permissible to note that not only is childbirth a natural consequence of many/most sexual unions, but is sometimes even -- please don't deplatform me! -- a _desired_ consequence?


Questions, questions, questions...

More:



> *BTW*: Why don't trans people just date trans people?
> 
> Oh, right: Because they have an innate attraction to people of a specific sex.
> 
> *So, they're permitted to be sexually attracted to whoever they're sexually attracted to, but the rest of us will just have to brainwash ourselves into having a different sexuality. We'll have to have sex with people we don't want to have sex with to show that we're not "transphobic."*


Last bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> The tolerance really is intolerance.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Further on the compassionate, intellectual, tolerant, left...

Project Veritas: Google Insider Says the "Neutral Platform" is Determined to "Prevent the Next Trump"



> The argument is that only a huge monopoly given special legal protections will have the power to squash conservatives.


Related:

Muy Private Tech Monopoly Censorship, Continued



> Start your own Twitter!, the cucks and corporatists and leftwing censors said.
> 
> So someone did.
> 
> So then Twitter's pal Apple -- and these people are in frequently contact with each other, "harmonizing" their censorship strategies -- bans the competitor to Twitter.
> 
> Chase is cancelling people's private bank accounts; MasterCard is refusing to process credit card payments, and pressuring Paypal and Patreon to deplatform people.
> 
> This is getting well beyond "just make your own site."


----------



## FeXL

This is what a billion bucks a year gets ya...

Edited CBC article referred to women as “menstruators”



> In another case of politically correct newspeak from Canada’s public broadcaster, a now-edited CBC article referred to women as “menstruators” instead of “women”.
> 
> The June 13th article titled “Environmentalists push for plastic tampon applicators to be included in federal plastics ban” waxed about the merits of applying the single-use plastic ban to tampon applicators.
> 
> The original article which has been archived online had an editorial change to one of the quotes in which the editors opted to use the word “menstruators” to refer to women.
> 
> “[Menstruators] don’t want to put these things in the garbage when their brothers and fathers and boyfriends open the trash can,” read the original quote.


Question: "Menstruators." Precisely how does that square with the trans crowd?


----------



## FeXL

Revealed: It Is Now "Transphobic" If You Don't Put Your Designer Pronouns In Your Twitter Profile, Even If You're as Straight and Gender-Conforming as Jack Lord



> If you don't think you need to specify your pronouns, because you are not gender-fluid at all and are clearly a man or a woman, that is just your "transphobia" talking.


----------



## FeXL

Whiny Neurotic Psychopathic Sissybitches: Inside Google's Dedicated Grievance Newsletter



> Google has an internal newsletter about microaggressions.
> 
> That right there is news enough, but the Daily Caller has even more.
> 
> Google's anonymous bias reporting newsletter, "Yes, At Google," has been known about for some time, but details have been few and far between. For the first time, The Daily Caller can reveal what gets talked about on the monthly microaggressions report.
> 
> ...
> 
> The editor of the newsletter is Heather Cain, the leader of Google’s [email protected] program. [email protected] is a human resources initiative begun in 2015 which, according to the New York Times "includes a way for employees to anonymously report complaints of inappropriate behavior by co-workers."​
> *So, it's a Narc Newsletter. A Stasi sheet.*


Bold mine.

Nails it...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Fodder Queen s'more!

Grabien: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Faked Pictures of Crying at Sight of Caged Children, Was Really Just Acting Outside of Empty Parking Lot



> First of all, Democrats have shifted their propaganda from "there is no crisis at the border, Trump is making it all up to distract you" to "there is a hearbreaking crisis at the border which we will fake-cry about on tv, and it's all Trump's fault.


Related:

Photos Reveal AOC Was Crying Over an Empty Parking Lot



> Newly uncovered photos from the border protest attended by a tearful Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez show that she was crying over an empty parking lot.
> 
> Many have accused the Congresswoman and her supporters of staging a photo-op after the images, taken during a 2018 event outside a migrant “tent city” in Tornillo, Texas, went viral earlier this week.
> 
> The photos show an emotional AOC holding her face and appearing to cry. Her attention appears to be directed towards whatever is on the other side of the fence.
> 
> *However, a photo from a different angle shows there is nothing there aside from an empty parking lot and some police officers.*


Bold mine.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Something short of an Academy performance...

Related, too:

20 Times Breitbart Reported on Migrant Deaths During Obama-Biden Years and No One Cared



> Former Vice President Joe Biden tweeted an image of a migrant father and daughter who had died on the U.S.-Mexico border and he attempted to link the deaths to cruelty from President Donald Trump. *However, Breitbart News consistently reported on the deaths of hundreds of migrants along the border during the Obama-Biden administration — horrors that then-Vice President Biden never spoke about during his time in the White House.*
> 
> During the Obama-Biden administration, 535 migrants died in one Texas county alone — Brooks County. The county is located about 80 miles north of the Texas-Mexico border and is home to the Falfurrias Border Patrol Checkpoint on U.S. Highway 281.


Bold mine.

Curious, that...

Dear Joe Biden: It Was Your Administration That Put Kids in Cage



> Of course what Biden doesn’t want the public to remember is that the seven countries identified in Trump’s executive order, dubbed the “Muslim ban” by his critics, were originally identified by the Obama-Biden administration over the risk of terrorism—yet no one freaked out when Obama and Biden implemented their “Muslim ban.”
> 
> Biden also doesn’t want the public to remember that it was the Obama-Biden administration that put immigrant children in cages. In fact, outrage over the policy was sparked in May 2018 by photos of immigrant children in cages that went viral. The images were from 2014, during Obama and Biden’s second term.
> 
> That was Obama-Biden policy. Obama and Biden put kids in cages. While they put kids in cages, Trump signed an executive order ending family separation.


----------



## FeXL

SF becomes first U.S. city to ban sale of e-cigarettes



> San Francisco became the first city in the U.S. to ban the sale of e-cigarettes Tuesday despite opposition from corner store owners and local vaping manufacturer Juul.
> 
> The Board of Supervisors voted 11-0 to approve the legislation introduced by Supervisor Shamann Walton, which is intended to prevent youth from vaping.
> 
> “We spent the ’90s battling Big Tobacco. And now we see its new form through e-cigarettes,” Walton said. “I am not going to put profits of Big Tobacco over the health of our children and our young people.”


So, pot is legal in SF, a city where drug laws are rarely enforced, it's OK to take a dump on a city street, but vaping i against the law. 

Only in the land of Fruit Loops & Whackos...


----------



## FeXL

Antifa Lunatic Assaults Someone, Then Cries When Police Detain Her (?)



> Her? Xer? Whatever xit is.


Waaaa frickin' waaaahhh...


----------



## FeXL

Now Vimeo Also Deletes James O'Keefe's Journalism



> There's no coordination here between a monopolist company and other semi-monopolies.
> 
> No, none at all.
> 
> Except for the fact that they share many of the same personnel and keep in frequent contact to make joint decisions which they then all impose together.


More:



> YouTube deplatforms people for exposing the bias and targeting of Pinterest, and YouTube and Vimeo both deplatform people for exposing the bias and targeting of Google.


----------



## FeXL

New Jersey ISIS recruiter gets just 48 months behind bars



> A Brooklyn federal judge Wednesday sentenced an admitted ISIS recruiter and failed government cooperator to only 48 months behind bars — despite prosecutors’ requests that the New Jersey woman serve 30 to 50 years for her crimes.
> 
> The lenient sentence from Judge Jack Weinstein means Sinmya Amera Ceasar, who’s already served 29 months, will walk free in just over a year and a half following her guilty pleas to charges of providing material support to ISIS and obstruction of justice.


----------



## FeXL

The Washington Post: Trump Has Launched an "All-Out War" Against... the Democrat Congress Which Has Launched Over 20 Investigations In Order to Derail His Presidency



> Clown world.
> 
> "TRUMP'S ALL-OUT WAR AGAINST HOUSE PROBES"
> 
> That's the headline of a Washington Post story (print edition) about the clash between the White House and House Democrats over the latters' investigations of the former. The article notes that President Trump "is blocking more than 20 separate Democratic inquiries." According to the Post, this "amount to what many experts call the most expansive White House obstruction effort in decades."
> 
> The Post's claim of obstruction is dishonest in at least some cases. It says that William Barr "has blocked Justice Department official John Gore from appearing for subpoenaed testimony on the addition of a citizenship question on the 2020 Census." The Post neglects to inform its readers that the administration is fine with having Gore testify, insisting only that he have a lawyer with him, a condition Democrats have rejected.
> 
> Moreover, the Post has the big picture backwards. It is House Democrats, having launched more than 20 separate investigations of the president, including many relating to his personal and business affairs (and those of family members), who are waging "all-out war" against Trump. They are engaged in the most expansive harassment campaign against a president in decades, and probably ever.​


----------



## FeXL

Hate Crimes Are Skyrocketing in NYC and the Media, For Some Reason, are Subdued to the Point of Silence



> The reason is simple: The victims are Jews, who the left now considers to be near or at the bottom of the "Progressive Stack" and not worthy of defending from unprovoked street attacks, and the perpetrators are by blacks and Hispanics, who are at or near the top of the Progressive Stack and therefore cannot be criticized, even if they're knocking out a minority group for no reason except that they're Jews.


----------



## FeXL

Jury Finds Leader Of Sex Cult Involving ‘Smallville’ Star Guilty Of All Charges



> The jury only needed four hours Wednesday to come to a verdict on accused "sex slave cult" leader Keith Raniere, the man whose followers called him "Vanguard" and who worked closely with former "Smallville" star Allison Mack to recruit new women to his infamous "self-help" group. The verdict: guilty of all charges.


----------



## FeXL

Pence: We Will Seek to End the Practice of _District_ Judges Laying Down _National_ Injunctions



> It's a curious thing. When the Fifth Circuit, for example, makes new law, new precedent, it is not binding on other Circuits. Other circuits will look to how the Fifth Circuit ruled on the matter, should a similar case come before them, and they will view the Fifth Circuit's ruling with respect, but they do not consider it a controlling authority, just an informed opinion from a sister court.
> 
> It does not become binding on the nation as a whole until the Supreme Court endorses it as the controlling law.
> 
> You can, in fact, have "circuit splits," where some circuits apply one rule and others apply another. Sometimes the Supreme Court lets this situation persist for a while. Sometimes, a long while.
> 
> Even a district court in another circuit is free to ignore the law set down by another circuit courts. Circuit courts rank higher than district courts, but the circuit court of a different circuit has no authority over a district court of another circuit, and the district court may ignore that court's ruling and apply its own analysis and rule.
> 
> *So why then do we have Hawaiian judges so eager to lay down flat injunctions which they claim to have power not only in their district, not only in their circuit, but in the nation as a whole?*


Bold mine.

Good question.


----------



## FeXL

In Democratic Socialism Speech, Bernie Sanders Predictably Lies About The Economy



> Sen. Bernie Sanders delivered a speech at George Washington University today that insisted “democratic socialism” is the only way to defeat oligarchy. Sanders spouted his usual go-to lines about how everyone should have a $15 per hour minimum wage and fight the rich.
> 
> With a speech writer like David Sirota, who penned an article about how Venezuelan socialist dictator Hugo Chavez helped create an economic miracle, it should come as no surprise that Bernie offered some pretty whack facts. *During his speech, Bernie said three things that weren’t just misleading, but complete lies.*


Bold mine.

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

“That little girl was me”.



> Clearly, her team had planned this carefully, up to and including using an altered image that makes her look like a black child of poverty.
> 
> But more to the point, why wasn’t every GOP analyst and every conservative reporter up in her face about it?
> 
> Harris lied, for one thing.​


Comment nails it:



> Since everyone knows Kamala Harris screwed her way into politics, is she saying that she’d have been less of an opportunistic slut if she went to a poor black school?


Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL

Actions—>Consequences.

CNN's Ratings Crash and Burn, Along With Its Credibility as a "News" Organization



> It's not time to panic.
> 
> March was the time to panic. Now is the time for hanging yourself in the garage.
> 
> CNN is suffering a credibility crisis as viewership for the once-proud network continues to crater with no apparent plan in place to fix things anytime soon, according to media watchdogs and insiders.
> 
> CNN's audience shriveled in the second quarter of 2019, averaging only 541,000 total viewers, less than half Fox News Channel’s 1.3 million average. But CNN struggled even more during the primetime hours of 8-11 p.m. ET, finishing as the fifteenth most-watched network on basic cable behind networks such as TLC, Investigation Discovery and the Hallmark Channel. CNN averaged a dismal 761,000 primetime viewers while FNC averaged 2.4 million.​


Learn. To. Code...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk snowflakes some!

Harvard study finds that trigger warnings may actually harm trauma victims



> A new study by academics out of Harvard University has found that much-maligned “trigger warnings” are actually likely to have a negative effect on victims of trauma. The researchers claim that there is “no evidence-based reason to use them.”


----------



## FeXL

Y2Kyoto: Green New Steal



> 9 Comments
> 
> Via Ed Driscoll;
> 
> Chakrabarti had an unexpected disclosure. “The interesting thing about the Green New Deal,” he said, “is *it wasn’t originally a climate thing at all*.” Ricketts greeted this startling notion with an attentive poker face. “Do you guys think of it as a climate thing?” Chakrabarti continued. “Because we really think of it as a how-do-you-change-the-entire-economy thing.”​
> Finally, some honesty.


----------



## FeXL

I'm thinking a backside peppered with rock salt from a 12 gauge would have the desired effect...

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Western Producer;
> 
> In 2019, animal rights groups have adopted more aggressive tactics.
> 
> In March, a group of protestors showed up at a dairy near Waterloo, Ont. They barged onto the farm, even after the producer told them to stop, and removed a dead calf from the barn.
> 
> “The farmer said, ‘you’re not allowed to come on my property,’ and they said, ‘yes, we are,’ ” said Kelly Daynard, Farm and Food Care Ontario executive director.
> 
> Then in late April, a large group of activists marched into a hog farm in Abbotsford, B.C., and occupied the farm for several hours.​
> They’re coming for agriculture like they came for pipelines and our governments are asleep at the wheel.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Fodder Queen s'more!

“The pain of your enemy should be your joy…”



> … and we conservatives are pegging the joymeter right about now? watching the political sepsis that is CongressKid AOC and her merry band of idiots running rampant within the flabby body of the Democrat Party. There’s only one solution to the gangrene caused by her and that brother-marrying weirdo who cheers for the wrong side in Black Hawk Down and Ms. Palestine. You have to amputate. But the donkeys can’t do it. That would cripple or kill the patient. So, what to do about the infection ravaging their party? It’s quite the dilemma.​


AKA, schadenfreude...


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, left...

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors

XX)


----------



## FeXL

Where does one sign up? Asking for a friend who is feeling suicidal...

I, For One, Welcome Our New Self-Driving Overlords



> July 16, 2019;
> 
> Elon Musk’s Neuralink Says It’s Ready for Brain Surgery … The startup just unveiled its plan to implant paralyzed patients with electrodes that’ll let them work computers with their minds.​
> It’s juxtapose time!
> 
> July 16, 2019;
> 
> It’s sad and frustrating when half of the super chargers AT THE TESLA FACTORY aren’t working and the employee inside says the only thing we can do is call and report them. I’ve been waiting to talk to an actual person for <15 mins now...​
> The self-driving brain community is abuzz.


----------



## FeXL

And where's the hue & cry from all the self-avowed Prog feminists on these boards?

Don't hold yer breath. It ain't comin'.

'Cause TG's rank higher on the victim scale than womyn...

Another man wins gold in women’s weightlifting



> This turns out to be a follow-up to a story we started covering back in 2017. At that time, transgender weightlifter Laurel Hubbard of New Zealand had been cleared by the International Olympic Committee to compete in the upcoming Commonwealth Games, paving the way for a potential Olympic appearance further down the road. Hubbard wound up missing out on that competition due to an elbow injury, but it was still anticipated that the biological male would do quite well in future events, despite having to take testosterone suppressors.
> 
> Now, less than two years later, Hubbard has struck gold twice (plus one silver) in the 2019 Pacific Games in Samoa.


----------



## FeXL

There's always that ace...

San Francisco denizens try to chase out the homeless by declaring them bad for the environment



> Up until now, in California, most any project — schools, housing construction, roads, border wall — could be halted by declaring it "bad for the environment."
> 
> Bingo. San Francisco's wealthy denizens around the Embarcadero have just come up with their new best shot for keeping a homeless shelter from being built around their pricey real estate holdings: the environment. Everyone likes the environment, right? Only right-wingers have a problem with that one, right? Homeless = bad for the environment. Solution: Get the homeless off my doorstep. Works great.


----------



## FeXL

Things You’re Going To See On The CBC



> A proposed series of programs about Paul Bernardo by the fifth estate has divided the staff of the CBC’s flagship investigative TV program and outraged women’s rights advocates, who say it is unconscionable that the serial rapist and murderer might be given a national platform.
> 
> Producers envisioned that the episodes, part of a bid to shore up the program’s falling ratings, would include interviews with Mr. Bernardo and his ex-wife and accomplice, Karla Homolka, according to a source.​
> Your tax dollars at work.


From the comments:



> aaaaaaand if that dont pan out, sources say they will give cliffie olsen the mic next.
> and on deck is michael rafferty. (google the name).
> charles manson was unavailable for comment.


Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bro-Fo.

Powerline/David Steinberg: Case Closed -- Omar Ilhan, Born Omar _Elmi_, Married Her Brother For Purposes of Immigration Fraud



> A lot of evidence, including birth certificates and marriage records gotten from London records.
> 
> Even the Star-Tribune, a leftwing newspaper, admitted yesterday that "Omar" might well have married her brother.
> 
> New investigative documents released by a state agency have given fresh life to lingering questions about the marital history of Rep. Ilhan Omar and whether she once married a man -- possibly her own brother -- to skirt immigration laws.


Niiiiice.

Related:

Rep. Ilhan Omar Caught Lying, Admits She Spread False Story About Police



> Upon confrontation, Omar admitted that she may have stretched the truth.
> 
> “She might have had a prior [arrest],” she said. “I’m not sure…The details might not have all matched, but that’s what I remember.”
> 
> Omar, who has touted herself as “America’s hope and the president’s nightmare,” also recently presented false information to a group of military veterans, according to The Washington Post.


_Definitely_ possesses all the required attributes for a Prog politician... XX)


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside!

Yep. Always somebody else to blame...

CBC & Bombardier conspire with Liberal Party paymaster to blame Thunder Bay layoffs on Doug Ford



> What about Bomabrdier’s Mexican streetcar operations? They manufactured the bulk of Toronto’s order, Thunderbay was final assembly. Were there any layoffs in Mexico?


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Fodder Queen.

Dems lose patience with ‘complete fraud’ AOC, rally to Pelosi’s side



> House Democrats and their aides are quickly losing patience with Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez over her office's nonstop sparring with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and other long-serving members, suggesting the speaker's dismissive comments toward her may represent the view of a growing section of the caucus.
> 
> “She is a complete fraud,” one senior Democratic source told Fox News on Friday, succinctly summing up members' frustration.
> 
> The last straw, for some, was the lawmaker's claim that Pelosi was uniquely disrespectful to minority congresswomen. One senior lawmaker, who is black, scorched Ocasio-Cortez on Thursday for allegedly using the race card against the speaker, calling her comments "so inappropriate." Some lawmakers have even turned the tables, arguing that a group aligned with her is targeting black lawmakers for potential primary challenges in questioning those comments.


Shocka...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bro-Fo.

Ilhan Omar Happened Because Media Chose to Lie to You



> No outlet besides the _Star Tribune_ seems to bear more fault for marching national disgrace Ilhan Omar into office, where she promptly stirred a global rise in anti-Semitism. Yet in finally covering Omar’s past, the _Star Tribune_ did not mention the reporters whose work comprised virtually the entire case against her. Or that it had seemingly done nothing with our private offers to share evidence.
> 
> We were referred to as nameless “conservative activists.”
> 
> Similarly, the _Washington Examiner_ -- having mostly passed on our Omar story for three years until the _Star Tribune_ deemed it an acceptable topic -- flew a reporter to Minneapolis. The reporter published an article on Omar which was a duplicate of virtually all of our work as well. It was touted by the reporter as an “EXCLUSIVE”. The reporter praised herself on social media for flying to Minneapolis and finding so much evidence in just 48 hours.
> 
> I am posting this along with my new evidence on Powerline today in hopes that the Ilhan Omar era will not be chronicled as that of a corrupt and bigoted politician. Those come and go. The historical record, written objectively, should focus on the three years of apparently deliberate unethical choices made by legacy news media.


----------



## FeXL

Curious, that...

The Federalist: Democrats Called for Seb Gorka to Be Deported Over Sham Twitter-Based Claims, and Jerry Nadler Even Opened an Investigation Seeking to Deport Him, and the Media Cheered



> When Democrats threatened to deport naturalized U.S. citizen Sebastian Gorka over phony allegations, the media yawned. But now they can’t stop talking President Trump's tweet that four Democrat members of Congress can “go back to where they came from.” https://t.co/FnCmLsiBSZ
> — The Federalist (@FDRLST) July 18, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> Planned Parenthood: _Abortion is a decision best left to a man and her doctor._


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Eye bleach may be required at the link. You've been warned...

Brazil Nuts

(Title freaking hilarious!)

Oh, & from the comments, just a bit more information on the nice gentleman with the mental disorder:



> It’s important to have all the information on this guy when making judgment on the case. The National Post hasn’t included this info, nor do I expect the “human rights commissions” will read through his past.
> 
> https://womenarehuman.com/male-tran...inst-adolescent-girls-jonathan-jessica-yaniv/
> 
> https://mirandayardley.com/en/jonathan-yaniv-is-a-predator/?


Merely another fine, upstanding citizen...


----------



## FeXL

Further on MotherCorpse's upcoming Paul Bernado series.

FROM THE COMMENTS:



> Another page of the document notes that Sunday at 9 p.m. is known for premium television, and that *luring viewers away from services such as HBO* requires *"HIGH QUALITY, DRAMATIC TWISTS + TURNS.”*​
> You know... like *kidnapping, raping & murdering* adolescent girls.


Emphasis from the link.


----------



## FeXL

Not a surprise to anyone paying attention...

College students surprised to learn Obama touted deportations of criminal aliens



> College students largely reject President Trump's immigration policies as racist, but some were surprised to learn that former President Barack Obama also touted the deportation of criminal aliens, Campus Reform's Cabot Phillips said on "Fox & Friends" Friday.
> 
> In 2014, Obama touted his administration's deportation policy in an immigration address from the White House.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Caution: Eye bleach may be required at the link. You've been warned...
> 
> Brazil Nuts
> 
> (Title freaking hilarious!)
> 
> Oh, & from the comments, just a bit more information on the nice gentleman with the mental disorder:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely another fine, upstanding citizen...


The right to force women to wax one's balls is in jeopardy? For shame.

For background, the guy went to multiple places to get rejected to make his point. Could have just gone to a place that gives Brazilians to guys, but instead he wanted to hassle and/or humiliate a number of women.

Note that the Justice Centre for Constitutional Freedoms is helping with the case before the BC Human Rights Tribunal. Donations for this sort of work can be made here:
https://www.jccf.ca/donate-to-jccf/

Their take on the case:
https://www.jccf.ca/our-cases/#Wax



> In total, JY has filed more than 12 complaints against Vancouver-area aestheticians, over their refusal to provide waxing services on biologically male genitalia.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> The right to force women to wax one's balls is in jeopardy? For shame.


As I noted before: If I was forced, by law, to wax balls, I'd make sure that by the time I was done the sorry bastard would regret ever walking into my shop. Balls sucked up inside him, he'd be scratching & digging like a tomcat at the locked door desperately trying to get the hell out.

That'd be social justice at it's finest... :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Related:

Canada’s bizarre trans-waxing controversy



> For proof that the woke war on common sense and decency is now completely out of control, look no further than the Canadian trans-waxing controversy. A born male who identifies as female, and whose male genitalia is still intact, is suing female-only waxers on the basis that their refusal to wax his bollocks – sorry, her bollocks – is an act of discrimination. Yes, this person believes that because he identifies as female he should therefore have access to every female service, including the most intimate female services. Any female beautician who refuses to tend to his testicles is being ‘transphobic’, apparently, because they are denying his womanhood. Even though he has a penis. And testicles. And is a man. That’s hate speech, I know.


----------



## FeXL

Time to grow up

Yep...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Feel The Bern



> Bernie Sanders cutting hours instead of paying his staff what they asked for is like seeing a fire truck on fire https://t.co/UQ3qP7Naqj
> 
> — Tim Pool (@Timcast) July 21, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Shocka!

Revealed: Rashida Tlaib was Ejected from 2016 Trump Rally for Disrupting It and Acting Like a Lunatic



> The speech was interrupted _fourteen times_.
> 
> As this crazy jihadette was ejected from the forum, she accused everyone else there of being "crazies."


The projection is delicious...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual...well, you know:

We are all Romanovs now!



> Michael Truscello, an English professor at the Calgary-based Mount Royal University took to Twitter and *advocated for the murder of the “bourgeoisie.”*​


----------



## FeXL

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Even before first bailout dollar arrives, newspaper industry holds out its hand for more



> “Before long,” I gloomily predicted in November of last year, when the government first unveiled its plans to bail out the newspaper industry, “we will be back for more.”
> 
> I had thought two, maybe three years – after we had gotten used to taking money from the people we write about and had discovered that, far from solving our problems, it had only encouraged us to put off dealing with them. I had not imagined our sense of entitlement would already have grown so bloated that we would be sticking out our hands for more even before we had pocketed the first dollar.
> 
> And yet there it is, on page after page of the report of the coven of industry supplicants — sorry, “independent panel of experts” – the government retained to advise it how best to shower $600 million of public funds on them.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the dip$h!t trying to get his balls waxed.

Litigious Canadian Tranny Puts Another Salon Out of Business By Demanding the Female Workers Give Him a Brazilian On His Penis; He Claims He's a Woman Being Discriminated Against and Files a Complaint with Canada's Tranny Supremacy Committee



> This man in a Party City wig has previously gotten other women -- many of them immigrants -- to shut down their salons for the crime of refusing to touch a mentally insane man's pud.


Related:

Update: Tranny Obsessed with Very Young Girls' Menstruation Applies for Permit to Host "Topless" Swim for Kids as Young as 12; In the Interests of Having a "Safe Space," Parents Will be Barred from Attending



> Pro-tip: Actual women don't contrive sneaky, illegal ways to see little girls' boobies.
> 
> The transgender woman who filed gender-identity discrimination complaints against mostly poor, immigrant women for refusing to bikini wax biological male genitalia is seeking permission to hold three "topless" swims for people ages 12 and up, and parents would be barred from attending.
> 
> Jessica Yaniv is scheduled to appear before the Township of Langley Council in British Columbia, Canada, July 22 at 7:00 pm to ask for permission for an “All-Bodies Swims” at three community pools where individuals, including girls as young as 12, will be permitted to be topless. The swim is for kids who identify as "LGBTQ2S+". In the appeal to bar parents from attending, Yaniv cited an interest in fostering a "safe and inclusive" environment.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> When a Twitter user asked Yaniv about the topless pool party, Yaniv responded, "What’s the problem with 12 year old topless girls? Let them be theirselves." The following tweets have now been deleted.​
> This isn't even the first topless twelve year old pool party that Jonathan Yavin has tried to host.


Nice...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

Ilhan Omar in 2012: "why don't we deport you to where ever you came from"



> For some reason, I suspect the media will take a more _nuanced_ view of this particular Racist Tweet.
> 
> It's nicely ungrammatical and scarcely literate, which just shows how very American she is.
> 
> @jworiah1 @stevepratico @bemetor5 @somalisijui we are citizens & can't be deported, why don't we deport you to where ever you came from
> — Ilhan Omar (@IlhanMN) October 5, 2012​


RASCIS'!!!


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Witnesses, Publix Employee: It Was Erica Thomas Who Told the Cuban Guy to Go Back Where You Came From, Not the Other Way Around



> So, another racial hoax.
> 
> Time for the media to start burying this so that no one ever speaks of it again. Time for the media to once again fail to do a context story recapping the spree of racial hoaxes.


----------



## FeXL

Even more on the Langley Pervert.

I, Napoleon



> This is one of the most amazing phenomena I've seen in Canadian journalism: the "human-rights" farce of JY is being covered prominently in UK & US, but studiously ignored by most large Cdn media such as @CBC. Is there any other large Cdn story, *ever*, that followed this pattern? https://t.co/VB3YLodvYv
> 
> — Jonathan Kay (@jonkay) July 24, 2019​


From the comments:



> marc in calgary
> This man would like to go for a swim with your young daughter.
> 
> https://womenarehuman.com/male-tran...inst-adolescent-girls-jonathan-jessica-yaniv/
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> https://mirandayardley.com/en/jonathan-yaniv-is-a-predator/?
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.thepostmillennial.com/the-truth-about-jessica-yaniv-is-beginning-to-emerge/


And



> Max
> Maxime Bernier Retweeted
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.thepostmillennial.com/exclusive-15-year-old-alleged-victim-of-jessica-yaniv-speaks-out/


Curiously, not a peep out of ehMac's Progs. Wonder how many of them would take their pubescent daughters to this pervert's topless pool party...


----------



## FeXL

So, Epstein apparently attempted Arkanc-, I mean, suicide.

See It Before It’s Gone



> #ClintonBodyCount is trending on Twitter. Until it becomes the next victim.
> 
> When #ClintonBodyCount is trending on Twitter as a reaction to the story that Epstein "attempted suicide" you know people are hip to the game. They need him gone at all costs. 😱 pic.twitter.com/uFKsLk3EFu
> 
> — BlondeAnon (@miss_jordon) July 25, 2019​


Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Curious, that.

2015: Rashida Tlaib Demanded That the Nation "Deport Trump;" For Some Reason This Did Not Provoke a Racial Firestorm (and Still Won't)

And:



> A little update to yesterday's story about that Harvard Law dupe:
> 
> This guy’s a mark. Like many modern men, he is in complete deference to an ideology that was created to neuter and exploit him.
> https://t.co/vgUBGWYvxP
> — Caitlin Flanagan (@CaitlinPacific) July 23, 2019​


I find it completely & utterly ironic that Progs have no, zero, awareness of this fact and are in complete denial of it's existence.


----------



## FeXL

Further iron...

'You're Our Only Hope!': Liberal Austin Cries out for Republicans to Save It from Democrat Homeless Policy



> Since Austin's liberal policy on homeless camping went into effect on July 1, the big question is how much of an impact would it really have? Was the issue overblown? Would Austin residents see homeless camps pop up all over town or not? And would Austin, woke and weird capital that it is, object to it all?
> 
> The results are in and growing. And if Los Angeles is any guide, they are urgent. Mayor Steve Adler recently traveled to L.A. to "learn" how to handle homelessness from the Democrat-run city. Austin and L.A. both have permissive camping policies.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bro-Fo.

Judicial Watch Files Congressional Ethics Complaint Against Ilhan Omar For Possible Perjury, Immigration Fraud



> * Judicial Watch filed a complaint Tuesday against Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar with the Office of Congressional Ethics.
> * It says Congress must investigate Omar for “perjury, immigration fraud, marriage fraud, state and federal tax fraud, and federal student loan fraud.”
> * Judicial Watch says Omar married “her husband/presumed brother, Ahmed Elmi,” and that “substantial, compelling and, to date, unrefuted evidence” supports the allegations.


Once again, all the requisite qualifications for an upstanding Prog politician. How quickly they learn...


----------



## FeXL

As if they don't have enough self-inflicted problems.

Mizzou may owe MILLIONS after rejecting deceased conservative donor's wishes 



> Hillsdale College has filed a multimillion-dollar lawsuit against the University of Missouri for allegedly failing to uphold the wishes of a conservative donor.
> 
> Mizzou received a $5 million legacy in 2002 from 1926 Mizzou graduate Sherlock Hibbs, who wanted his grant to fund six professor positions to be filled by free market economics experts at the Trulaske College of Business, according to _Real Clear Politics_.


----------



## FeXL

How's things in Prog Paradise, Venezuelahhhh?

Widespread blackout hits Venezuela, government blames 'electromagnetic attack'



> More than half of Venezuela's 23 states lost power on Monday, according to Reuters witnesses and reports on social media, a blackout the government blamed on an "electromagnetic attack."
> 
> It was the first blackout to include the capital, Caracas, since March, when the government blamed the opposition and United States for a series of power outages that left millions of people without running water and telecommunications.
> 
> The blackouts exacerbated an economic crisis that has halved the size of the economy.
> 
> Venezuelan Information Minister Jorge Rodriguez said the outage on Monday was caused by an "electromagnetic attack," without providing evidence. He added that authorities were in the process of re-establishing service.


Nuttin' quite like blaming a good, ol' fashioned EMP attack, obviously perpetrated by free marketers, to cover your failing progressive socialist butt...


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, overweight, saggy, nekkid, left... XX)

(you've been warned)

Modern Art



> A group of boys was forced to attend a feminist art show.
> 
> Before you open this link, consider what sorts of things you're likely to see at a feminist "art" show.
> 
> This is on twitter, so it's not pornographic, but I do want to give you some kind of moderate content warning.
> 
> But I want to be a vague so it's still a surprise.


----------



## FeXL

Say, Justin... are you sure about...



> ...sending these knuckleheads to "Not a Terrorist Anymore University"...
> 
> ...
> 
> _"Imagine if you will: teenaged white kids are caught up in some skinhead group. Their parents are neo-nazis as well. *Dad and the boys head out to Zimbabwe to fight Mugabe.* Dad is killed, and the boyos are wounded and captured."
> 
> "How many Toronto Star editorials would be written to get the kids back to Canada?"_


Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL

Bro-Fo, again!

Flashback: Ilhan Omar Tells Al-Jazeera ‘Our Country Should Be More Fearful of White Men’



> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) suggested in a recently resurfaced interview that Americans should be “more fearful of white men” than radical Islamic terror.
> 
> In an August 2018 interview with Al Jazeera host Medhi Hasan, the far-left “Squad” member was asked for her thoughts on the purported rise of Islamophobia in the wake of terror attacks such as the Manhattan bike path massacre that killed eight people.
> 
> “I would say our country should be more fearful of white men across our country because they are actually causing most of the deaths within this country,” Omar claimed.


Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, informed left...


----------



## FeXL

More on the Langley pervert.

Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv, Last Seen Demanding That Adult Women Wax His Penis, Then Seen Attempting to Organize a Topless Twelve-Year-Olds Pool Party, Now Accused of Chatting Up Underage Girls in a Sexual Way Online



> Yeah I know we're all super-shocked about this, but the dude who's into topless 12 year olds and can't stop thinking about young girls' menses and tampon preferences is accused of using online services, *Such as Twitter, Which Protects and Enables Him and Deplatforms Anyone who CORRECTLY Points out This MALE Harasser of Women is Male*, is now accused of engaging underage girls in inappropriate sexual banter.
> 
> And "banter" is putting it very charitably. Much of the texts he's accused of sending underaged girls is graphically sexual. In one case, he's alleged to have announced he had clicked on kiddie porn, and then offered to show it to the underage girl he was chatting with.


And yet Twatter still hasn't banned him.

Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Democrat Presidential Candidate Jay Inslee Says He'll Ask Megan Rapinoe to Serve as Secretary of State, if Elected



> This is a roundabout way of saying he won't be elected.
> 
> But you gotta get your #WokeScore high enough to make the next debate!
> 
> Washington Gov. Jay Inslee (D) said Saturday that if he is elected president, he will ask soccer player Megan Rapinoe to be his secretary of state.​


----------



## FeXL

Netflix Suddenly Losing A Lot of Subscribers



> That may explain why there weren't any subscriber additions, but it doesn't explain the 126,000 subscribers that canceled the service. It's the first quarter-to-quarter decline in years.​


----------



## FeXL

A Tempting Invitation



> What is masculinity? How can we challenge it?
> 
> So ask the great minds behind Earth First! UK, a “non-hierarchical organisation” that will soon be hosting a six-day series of eco-activist workshops at an undisclosed rural location in the North East of England and which employs unspecified “direct action” in order to “stop the destruction of the Earth.” It all sounds very _Flash Gordon_ - except, I suppose, for the _challenging masculinity_ thing. Curiously, a definition of masculinity seems to have proved elusive and no indication is given of exactly why masculinity should be challenged. It just should, apparently. They’re quite emphatic on this point. Which sounds a little like jumping the gun, but there we are.


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

UN Singles Out Israel as World’s Only Violator of Women’s Rights; Iran, Saudi Arabia & Yemen Among the Voters



> Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Pakistan were among members of the UN’s 54-nation economic and social council, a principal organ of the world body, who voted to single out and condemn Israel yesterday as the only country in the world that violates women’s rights.


Why are we still a member?


----------



## FeXL

General Lee sells above expectations at Parkside Derby



> Despite a week of controversy, it was a record year for the car auction held at the annual Parkside Demolition Derby. Organizers had earlier figured the hoo-ha over the club’s use of a confederate flag had bolstered interest in the very popular and successful annual community fundraiser.
> 
> The controversy stemmed from the club’s use of the flag for their “General Lee” replica car from Dukes of Hazard. The controversy played a role in prompting several private and business donors to come forward with a total of $20,000 for the *Canadian Mental Health Association* (CMHA), according to Parkside Community Club Spokesperson Kerry Peterson. CMHA had been the initial beneficiaries.


Bold mine.

Once again, the iron...


----------



## FeXL

Siri ‘regularly’ records sex encounters, sends ‘countless’ private moments to Apple contractors



> Apple’s Siri AI assistant sends audio of sexual encounters, embarrassing medical information, drug deals, and other private moments recorded without users’ knowledge to human ‘graders’ for evaluation, a whistleblower has revealed.
> 
> Recordings from Apple’s Siri voice assistant are fed to human contractors around the world, who grade the AI based on the quality of its response and whether its activation was deliberate, according to an anonymous contractor who spoke to the Guardian. They claimed accidental activations are much more frequent than Apple lets on, especially with Apple Watch users – and wants the company to own up to the problem.
> 
> _“There have been countless instances of recordings featuring private discussions between doctors and patients, business deals, seemingly criminal dealings, sexual encounters and so on. These recordings are accompanied by user data showing location, contact details, and app data,”_ the whistleblower revealed.


----------



## FeXL

Activists should be allowed to speak on behalf of animals in court, lawyer argues



> A retired Toronto lawyer has gone to court in a bid to secure the right for advocates to speak up on behalf of animals in legal settings.
> 
> The case began earlier this year when Sandra Schnurr filed a notice of application against five retail giants selling glue traps, or devices commonly used to catch rodents.


More:



> Schnurr argued that the traps subject mice and rats to *agonizing, prolonged deaths*...


Bold mine.

Wonder where she stands on halal meat...


----------



## FeXL

Related to the above:

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Rat Lawyer: not just a pejorative anymore.
> 
> ...
> 
> I know it sounds funny, but it’s not. It’s part of a multi-front assault on agriculture. From the war on meat to the war on animal sport to the war on animal husbandry to the war on herbicides, left wing activism is doing to agriculture what they’re done to energy.


----------



## FeXL

Oregon Muse hits a 2 run home run this morning.

The Morning Rant

First:



> All weekend, the sharting-our-shorts (SOS) media has been in an uproar because PDT called Baltimore a sh*thole and called out specifically congressmen Elijah Cummings who has been the representative there for over 30 years and hasn't done a damn thing about it. Except complain about racism.
> 
> "But I think parents should share in the blame. Candace Owens pointed out that they couldn’t find a single black American child across 5 schools in Baltimore that was proficient in reading or math. The responsibility for that falls directly on the parents.
> 
> "*Teaching one’s children basic literacy requires no special training. What’s required: that the parents care about these things. The parent doesn’t even have to be literate herself. Ask Ben Carson about this. His mother, who didn’t know how to read, made sure that her sons learned how and, therefore, would have a better life than she did. And her efforts were rewarded exponentially.*
> 
> "Parents who can’t be bothered to keep track of the educational process of their children care little to nothing for them and the education edifices know this. These systems will keep passing illiterates through each grade, regardless of performance. And they will keep getting paid handsomely, while asking to have more money inserted into the systems — meaning, into their pockets.


And, second, that bastion of Prog fact-checking, Snopes, gets pwned by satire site, The Babylon Bee:



> OK, So the Babylon Bee Pretty Much Owns Snopes Now:
> 
> Snopes Launches New Website To Fact-Check Snopes Fact Checkshttps://t.co/wEBAfLqPrs
> — The Babylon Bee (@TheBabylonBee) July 26, 2019​
> For those who may not know the backstory here, The Babylon Bee is a Christian comedy site that pokes fun at Christians acting stupidly, and lately, they've been taking political jabs, mostly at liberals, but they're not above poking Trump in the eye, too. *Anyway, a couple of their satirical pieces have been 'fact checked' by the Snopes idiots, like they didn't know they were satire. And then Snopes doubled down on stupid when this obvious fact was pointed out. The comedians at the Bee has been subjecting Snopes to ceaseless mockery ever since, and I think sacred honor compels us to egg them on until Snopes is a smoking ruin.*


IMO, Snopes already is a smoking ruin...


----------



## wonderings

Was reading on CNN that Trump is talking about labeling AntiFa as a terrorist group. I hope he pushes forward with this. These people are opposed to free speech unless it conforms with their ideology and are incredibly violent. I would say the same about any group that uses violence to try and force their message or silence those with an opposing viewpoint. They seem to miss out on the importance of free speech as they delve into Orwellian territory. 

If AntiFa wants to protest great, let them do it. As soon as they start welding bats, tossing bottles, throwing fists they should be taken down. Far too many AntiFa "members" support this extreme action. The unfortunate thing is if they are labeled a terrorist organization I think it will only fuel the fire and bring out more free speech hating university students. 

Terrorist is the right word to describe them according to its definition: a person who uses unlawful violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims.


----------



## Macfury

AntiFa is a group of people who already enjoy violence, legitimizing their attacks through the support of progressives.


----------



## FeXL

No. Progs aren't nuts. Really...

Real "Academic" Paper: The "Transabled," Able-Bodied People Who Define Themselves as Disabled, Should Not Be Discriminated Against In Terms of Disability Benefits



> How long until Twitter institutes "transable denialism" officially as a grounds for banning?


Ran across a pertinent comment on SDA:



> From out of the closet it became bake a cake to now wax my nuts and they have the law on their side.


Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Further on $15/hr fallout.

Citing higher minimum wages in Seattle, Portland, and SF, West Coast restaurant chain files for bankruptcy



> It is happening. The effort by Progressives to kill off businesses and jobs, especially for the young and the less skilled, is working.
> 
> “Jeremy Hill reports for Bloomberg (hat tip: Legal Insurrection):
> 
> Progressive wage policies helped force upscale eatery operator Restaurants Unlimited Inc. into bankruptcy, according to court documents filed Sunday.
> 
> The company, which operates 35 restaurants ranging from fine dining to “polished casual” eateries, including Henry’s Tavern, Stanford’s, and Kincaid’s, filed for Chapter 11 protection in Delaware on Sunday. Minimum wage hikes, two disappointing restaurant openings, and consumers shunning casual dining are to blame for the bankruptcy filing, chief restructuring officer David Bagley said in court papers.
> 
> The impact of minimum wage–driven higher labor costs was substantial.


More:



> Progressives never learn. Even as Democrats running for president line up behind a national $15/hour minimum wage, on the West Coast, where cities like Seattle, Portland, and San Francisco all have implemented this demand, *a restaurant chain with over 2,000 employees has filed for bankruptcy*, citing the high minimum wages that have increased its costs.


Bold mine.

But boy did they live the high life while it lasted! Woo-whee!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Coming soon to a headline near you: Shattered Snowflake Sues Airline For Refusing To Allow Therapy Cow On Board...

New York state bed and breakfast offers 'cow cuddling' stress relief



> A New York state bed and breakfast says its latest offering, cow cuddling, is a European stress relief technique she learned about in the Netherlands.
> 
> Suzanne Vullers, owner of the Mountain Horse Farm in upstate New York, said she has been offering horse therapy sessions at the bed and breakfast for years, but a recent trip home to the Netherlands inspired her to add cow cuddling to her repertoire.
> 
> "Cows have this wonderful quality that when they are processing their food they like to lay down," Vullers told CNN. "They become really quiet, and it's a beautiful opportunity to connect with them."


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Baltimore some!

Baltimore on List of Top Ten ‘Rattiest Cities,’ All Run by Democrats



> All of Orkin’s Top Ten “Rattiest Cities,” which includes Baltimore as the ninth on the list, are currently run by Democrat mayors and have been dominated by Democrats for decades:
> 
> 1. Chicago
> 2. Los Angeles
> 3. New York
> 4. Washington, D.C.
> 5. San Francisco
> 6. Detroit
> 7. Philadelphia
> 8. Cleveland
> 9. Baltimore
> 10. Denver
> 
> The last time Chicago elected a Republican mayor was in 1927. San Francisco last elected a Republican mayor in 1959. Detroit last elected a Republican mayor in 1958. Philadelphia last elected a Republican mayor in 1952. Cleveland last elected a Republican mayor in 1985. Denver last elected a Republican mayor in 1959.
> 
> Baltimore last elected a Republican mayor in 1963. Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi’s father, Thomas D’Alesandro Jr. ,  served as Baltimore’s Democrat mayor from 1947 to 1959. Her brother, Thomas D’Alesandro III, served as mayor from 1967 to 1971.
> 
> Washington, D.C. has never had an elected Republican mayor.


I'm going to go out on a limb here & assume they're talking about the 4 legged vermin variety, not Progs...

Is Baltimore America's "****hole": Visualizing The Collapse Of An American City



> *The real '****holes' are democratically controlled cities across the United States* that have let their inner cities deteriorate into a complete war-zone. *This is not a new phenomenon but has been worsening for decades.*
> 
> *Baltimore ranks high on the “****hole” list for its widespread death and destruction.* The city’s population hit a 100-year low in 2017, as residents are fleeing neighborhoods to escape the violent crime. The federal government stepped in last year at the request of the mayor to get the city under control. Intelligent agencies are circling above with light aircraft using optics and other spy-tech to monitor residents, meanwhile, a network of cameras on the city streets use facial recognition software to track citizen.
> 
> In 2014, the Ferguson effect aided in the 2015 Baltimore riots, when citizens from low-income areas ripped up their social contracts with the state and started looting local businesses. The National Guard was called in to close down the city with armed troops patrolling the streets.
> 
> After the riots, Baltimore residents and the entire world scrutinized the police force, which ultimately led to the fracturing in the relationship between the community and police. As requested by the residents, the police started to pull back from proactive policing, which left entire areas to fend for themselves. As police patrols decreased, inversely, violent crime surged to record highs.
> 
> *Now, Baltimore’s homicide per capita is on par with Venezuela*, a country that is suffering from an economic collapse in South America.


Links' bold.

WATCH: Baltimore's Democratic mayor complained about 'rats, dead animals,' run-down housing just last year



> Former Baltimore Mayor Catherine Pugh — who resigned in May amid a corruption scandal — just last year decried the "rats" and "dead animals" that plague Baltimore's worst neighborhoods.
> 
> While canvassing an East Baltimore neighborhood with city leaders, video footage captured by WBFF-TV showed Pugh looking upon endless vacant and run-down housing, the Baltimore Sun reported.
> 
> "What the hell? We should just take all this s**t down," Pugh said.
> 
> "Woah, you can smell the rats," she said. "Whew, Jesus."
> 
> Later, while walking through one of the area's most violent neighborhoods, Pugh said: "Oh my God, you can smell the dead animals."


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when they eat their own...

The Identity Politics Superweapon



> Has gone off in the bombmakers’ hands.
> 
> The Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee is in full-blown turmoil.
> 
> Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee Chairwoman Cheri Bustos (D-Ill.) was set to make an unplanned trip to Washington from her district Monday amid an outcry from top black and Latino lawmakers over a lack of diversity in the campaign arm’s senior management ranks.
> 
> Bustos’ sudden return to D.C., just days after Congress left for a six-week-long August recess, comes as aides and lawmakers are calling for systematic changes to the DCCC, the party’s main election organ.
> 
> POLITICO reported last week that black and Hispanic lawmakers are furious with Bustos’ stewardship of the campaign arm. They say the upper echelon of the DCCC is bereft of diversity, and it is not doing enough to reach Latino voters and hire consultants of color.​


----------



## FeXL

Break Them Up

From the comments:



> I’m going to listen CBC national news (Radio 1?) first thing tomorrow morning for the headline/story “Liberal academic projects that Hillary got at least 2.6M votes due to American social media/search engine manipulation of the electorate. Orders of magnitude more influence than all known Russian interference. Our apologies to President Trump”. I guess Hillary didn’t really get a majority of the popular vote after all.


Ain't holdin' my breath...


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> James Di Fiore thinks he’s going out on a limb.
> 
> I’ve already “deadnamed” Mr. Yaniv in this piece, and I will continue to call him a ‘him’, and by his male birth name. Why? Because I do not believe he is trans at all. I think he has attempted to co-opt the trans identity in order to get young girls to trust him.​
> The “not a real trans” argument. How _courageous_.


----------



## FeXL

Fusion GPS and Deep State Activated to Attack John Ratcliffe



> The main thrust of the coordinated freak-out: that Ratcliffe challenged the Deep State operatives and Fusion GPS assets who attempted a coup against Trump, and that he might expose these operators and take their #Resistance jobs away from them.
> 
> They're horrified at his questioning of Mueller. How dare he question a figurehead fronting a coup effort!


Related:

Julie Kelly: The Coup Is Dead. Long Live the Coup Cover-Up.



> On the hysteria of the Fusion GPS/NeverTrumper alliance that their partners in crime will no longer have a protector at the top:
> 
> "Just start calling Ratcliffe a fascist," Scarborough suggested on Monday morning’s show. "And call him a fascist throughout this entire process. Call him a fascist for the rest of his career until this fascist apologizes to capitalists who are Democrats who he has mislabeled [as socialists]."​


More:



> *You're gonna need a bigger gallows.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Actions—>Consequences.

Gillette’s “Woke” Ad that Insulted Men Cost P&G Billions



> The personal product-driven mega-corporation Proctor & Gamble had a pretty successful run last quarter, even beating Wall Street predictions. Only one of their brands found themselves deeply in the negative, and it just so happens to be the one that insulted its customer base in the name of being “woke.”
> 
> *According to Reuters, Gillette suffered a net loss of billions of dollars last quarter. That’s billions with a “b”:*


Bold mine.

Billions, as in >5. Good. Not enough by half, but good.

Get woke, go broke.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk the Langley Pervert s'more!

Jessica Yaniv’s Troubling History Goes Beyond Forced Genital Waxing



> After a Canadian transgender woman made headlines last week for attempting to use the law to force female aestheticians to wax her male genitalia, additional disturbing details continue to surface. These include explicit conversations with minors about their menstrual cycles, an attempt to share child pornography, and weaponized lawsuits against beauty pageants.


XX)


----------



## FeXL

Further on the joke called Snopes.

Left-Wing ‘Fact-Checker’ Snopes Is Trying To Deplatform Babylon Bee



> Snopes called the satirical article, which obviously pokes fun at a real life event, a fictionalized version of the story. “The Babylon Bee has tried to fool readers with its brand of satire in the past,” it said.
> 
> Demonstrating a lack of objectivity, the article continued, calling the Babylon Bee a “ruse,” which literally means “an action intended to deceive someone.”
> 
> Snopes using its platform to say the Babylon Bee’s brand of satire is a threat to facts misses the most important fact: It’s satire!
Click to expand...


----------



## FeXL

Progs & their math issues...

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> Bulk of Trump's U.S. farm aid goes to biggest and wealthiest farmers -advocacy group
> 
> More than half of the Trump administration's $8.4 billion in trade aid payments to U.S. farmers through April was received by the top 10% of recipients, the country's biggest and most successful farmers, a study by an advocacy group showed on Tuesday.
> 
> Highlighting an uneven distribution of the bailout, which was designed to help offset effects of the U.S.-China trade war, the Environmental Working Group said the top 1% of aid recipients received an average of more than $180,000 while the bottom 80% were paid less than $5,000 in aid.
> 
> The EWG, a Washington-based non-profit, said it obtained data from the U.S. Department of Agriculture through Freedom of Information Act requests for its research, the results of which could not be independently verified by Reuters.​
> This astoundingly stupid analysis of some possibly real data ignores math. Well, not even math...just arithmetic. *Because the intellectually challenged journalism-major-because-sociology-was-too-hard didn't bother to calculate the trade payments per amount sold, which is the only number worth a damn.*


Bold mine.

Sounds remarkably similar to the struggle that The Bigot has with renewable vs carbon based energy subsidies, donit...

More:



> Apparently we should be making these payments independent of the actual monetary losses incurred because of the tariffs, and instead just sort of fling the cash around willy-nilly and hope it reaches the correct people. *Actually, the author of this steaming pile of bull**** masquerading as reporting wants to satisfy his masturbatory fantasies of a socialist utopia, and pay each farmer according to his need.*



Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Capital One Hacker All But Screamed He Was a Dangerous Security Risk



> And yet he was permitted to remain in his position, with 100 million Americans' sensitive information within his grasp.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I don't know, it's a stone-cold mystery.
> 
> A former Amazon software engineer accused of hacking Capitol One and exposing personal data of more than 100 million customers made threats she would "shoot up" a California social media company, according to federal prosecutors
> 
> Paige A. Thompson, *who used the online handle "erratic,"* was arrested by the FBI on Monday in relation to the breach.
> 
> ...
> 
> In online conversations, *Thompson disclosed that she suffered from depression and claimed her gender transition at age 22 was a source of anxiety.*


Links' bold.

Huh.

Just spitballin' here, but d'ya s'pose if he'd have received proper treatment for his mental issues prior to transitioning any of this would have happened?

Yeah, me neither...


----------



## FeXL

But, but, but...

What about the Russkies?!

No Big Deal: China Executing an "Aggressive" Disinformation/Interference Strategy to Subvert Our Democratic Processes in Favor of the Leftists and NeverTrumpers



> Some interference in elections by hostile foreign powers is okay.
> 
> China is conducting an aggressive disinformation and influence campaign designed to block the re-election of President Trump in 2020, according to a dissident Chinese billionaire who until recently was close to senior Beijing leaders.​


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Elijah Cummings' Baltimore Home Broken Into By Thieves Hours Before Trump Pointed Out That Baltimore Has a Crime Problem



> Breaking: Congressman Elijah Cummings home broken into. Baltimore police investigating @wjz pic.twitter.com/4noh7h0yJB
> — Mike Hellgren (@HellgrenWJZ) August 1, 2019
> 
> According to the police report, the break-in was hours before Trump's tweet noting that Cummings' Baltimore congressional district is a crime-infested mess. Bad news for partisans hoping to blame the break-in on Trump or pretend away Baltimore's crime. https://t.co/yoQhSDWZKM
> — Sean Davis (@seanmdav) August 1, 2019​


Further on Prog math issues:



> First-grade arithmetic "suggests" the two things are not causally related, but the jury's still out on... math.
> 
> *Proof that CNN doesn't know What Time It Is.*


Bold mine.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

_Chicago_ would be proud... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I doubt it...

Rand Paul: Maybe Ilhan Omar Would ‘Appreciate America More’ if She Visited Somalia



> Senator Rand Paul (R-KY) told Breitbart News on Wednesday that maybe if Representative Ilhan Omar (D-MN) visited Somalia, “she might come back and appreciate America more.”
> 
> The senator was responding to a question on why he defended President Donald Trump over his recent tweets that had sparked outrage among many on the left.
> 
> “I’ve met people who have come here from behind the Iron Curtain,”Paul said. “They got away from communism, they’re some of the best Americans we have, because they really appreciate how great our country is, and then I hear Representative Omar say America is a terrible place.”
> 
> “Well, she came here and we fed her, we clothed her, she got welfare, she got [schooling], she got healthcare, and then, lo and behold, she has the honor of actually winning a seat in Congress, and she says we’re a terrible country? I think that’s about as ungrateful as you can get,” continued the senator.


Ungrateful is one word for it.


----------



## Beej

Women's political advocacy group Equal Voice faces backlash after firing three visible minority staffers
https://nationalpost.com/news/advoc...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1564715130


> Then last week, Steele published a social media post that she said referred to Fast — without specifically naming her or Equal Voice — as “an ignorant white colonizer.”
> 
> Steele, who identifies as an Afro-Indigenous woman, said in an interview that she stands by her statement: “I was not aware that calling someone white was a derogatory term.”


The casual dishonesty tactic. Very progressive.


----------



## wonderings

Beej said:


> Women's political advocacy group Equal Voice faces backlash after firing three visible minority staffers
> https://nationalpost.com/news/advoc...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1564715130
> 
> 
> The casual dishonesty tactic. Very progressive.


It is very bizarre. The article says they were fired because of tension they were having with management. So, it is obviously not a good fit but they should be kept on anyways because of the colour of their skin and not performance and positive integration with the organization? I would certainly not feel empowered if I was simply hired because a company needed to have a diabetic on staff.


----------



## Beej

wonderings said:


> I would certainly not feel empowered if I was simply hired because a company needed to have a diabetic on staff.


Not even at a chocolate factory?


----------



## wonderings

Beej said:


> Not even at a chocolate factory?


I would call that attempt of murder


----------



## FeXL

(with apologies to MF)

Obama Angry That Democrat Candidates Are Attacking His Presidency and Obamacare



> This might drive this narcissist to do that which he previously refused to do: Endorse Joe Biden, one of the few Democrats who still considers Obama a successful and progressive president.
> 
> The others seem to think he's Tan, Bland, Sexually-Flexible* Donald Trump.
> 
> * From health care to immigration to trade, key accomplishments of the Obama administration came under fire and faced a sometimes-unflattering re-examination by candidates eager to keep their campaigns alive by trying to prove their progressive credentials.*​


Curious how, years late, all the Progs only now come to their senses...


----------



## FeXL

<sniff...>

Kathy Griffin Complains That Her Beheaded-Trump Photo Has Made Her Unemployable and Uninsurable; Resorts to Filming Herself, Telling What She Calls an "Important, Historic Story" of Political Protest



> The leftist Maoist deplatforming committee is sometimes forced to inflict their rules on their own tribe members.
> 
> That's a shame.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

(Shhh! They're eating their own...  )

Tulsi Gabbard Is Now a Russian Agent



> The Democrat party and their media stenographers have one play in the playbook at this point and it’s Russia.
> 
> Anything they don’t like is Russia’s fault. Anyone they don’t like is a Russian agent. Do you eat hamburgers? You’re probably a Russian sympathizer according to The Washington Post. Everything is blamed on Russia, no matter how nonsensical the charge is.


----------



## FeXL

Nothing quite like a good, smart slap upside the head to send reality home...

The Dream of a $15 Minimum Wage Gets a Reality Check From Inflation



> or most of the decade, support for a $15 national minimum wage has grown among Democrats. Once seen as a fringe idea when it was introduced in 2012, at least 19 Democrats running for president in 2020 support the increase. Last week, the U.S. House passed a bill that would raise the minimum wage to that hourly rate by 2025, which could boost the incomes of 17 to 27 million workers, according to the Congressional Budget Office. But by then, inflation could make an increase to $15 seem like too little, too late.


I know! Let's make the minimum wage $30/hr! Then, by the time it gets implemented, it'll be just like 15 bucks!


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

As a Reporter Notes That Trump's Critics Say He Should See the Alabaster Towers of Baltimore for Himself, a Rat Scurries Away from a Trashmountain



> Who are you going to believe, the Democrats and their AV Paramilitaries the media, or your own racist rat-hallucinating eyes?
> 
> As the camera panned to a shot of an alley, a rat scurried out from behind a bag of trash, and ran along the wall and around the corner.​
> Oh, and Little Brian Stelter is in _such a state!_ over video evidence of Baltimore's garbage and rat problem.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

“Hard evidence is lacking in this field. “



> Live like your ancestors: eat paleo, bathe neandertal, die by 35.


----------



## FeXL

Huh. A crooked Prog politician. 'Magine that...

Feds probing AOC’s chief of staff Saikat Chakrabarti after sudden resignation



> The feds are looking into possible campaign finance misdeeds by Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s chief of staff and lead rainmaker, who suddenly resigned Friday, federal sources told The Post.
> 
> The inquiry centers on two political action committees founded by Saikat Chakrabarti, the top aide who quit along with Ocasio-Cortez spokesman Corbin Trent, the sources said. Trent left to join the congresswoman’s 2020 re-election campaign.


Related:

AOC's Just-Resigned Chief Of Staff Under Federal Investigation

That must mean he's not a Prog & is actually <snort> from the far-right. 'Cause we all know that Progs are squeaky clean angels...

Related, too:

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers: "Marginalized Communities Have No Choice But to Riot"



> Donkey-Chompers is very antifa-friendly, and antifa loves her.
> 
> How odd that she would endorse the central claim of antifa's self-justification, that violence is warranted if a community deems itself, or is deemed by middle class white kids with mental problems, to be "marginalized."
> 
> I'm sure the media will demand that she police her tone and stop explicitly endorsing violence.


----------



## FeXL

But it's far-right rhetoric that's fomenting violence...

CNN's Reza Aslan: We Must "Eradicate" My Ideological Enemies



> Which sura is that from? Sounds familiar.
> 
> After today there is no longer any room for nuance. The President is a white nationalist terror leader. His supporters - ALL OF THEM - are by definition white nationalist terror supporters. The MAGA hat is a KKK hood. And this evil, racist scourge must be eradicated from society.
> — Reza Aslan (@rezaaslan) August 4, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

I guess a taser is more worrisome than the exploitation of children...

Canadian Mounties Raid Home of Some Ugly Fat Dude



> BREAKING: Royal Canadian Mounted Police raid home of trans activist Jessica Yaniv https://t.co/INJIeqVdeS
> — Jack Posobiec 🇺🇸 (@JackPosobiec) August 6, 2019​
> This being Canada, they weren't searching for anything related to the exploitation of children.
> 
> They were searching for a taser, which is, of course, illegal in Canada.


And, _and_, this pervert is obviously from the far-right 'cause he don't much care for immigrants.

Right, Bigot?


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk $15/hr minimum wage fallout s'more!

Cutting Staff, Spiking Prices: The Plight Of NYC Restaurants Under A $15 Minimum Wage



> “Many people working in the restaurant industry wanted to work overtime hours, but due to the increase, many restaurants have cut back or totally eliminated any overtime work,” Andrew Riggie, executive director of the New York City Hospitality Alliance, told Fox News. “There’s only so much consumers are willing to pay for a burger or a bowl of pasta.”
> 
> *Roughly 77 percent of NYC restaurants have slashed employee hours. Thirty-six percent said they had to layoff employees and 90 percent had to increase prices following the minimum wage hike,* according to a NYC Hospitality Alliance survey taken just one month after the bill took effect.


Bold mine.

Sounds like $15=$0...


----------



## FeXL

With all the legitimate criticism that could be levelled, this nothing-burger is what she jumps on. Perhaps she is disappointed she wasn't there in person?

McConnell’s Team Responds After Ocasio-Cortez Asks ‘Are You Paying For Young Men To Practice Groping’



> Democratic New York Rep. Ocasio-Cortez shared the photo of the teens Monday night on Twitter with an accompanying message: “Hey [Senate Majority Leader] — these young men look like they work for you. Just wanted to clarify: are you paying for young men to practice groping [and] choking members of Congress [with] your payroll, or is this just the standard culture of #TeamMitch? Thanks.”


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Langley pervert.

Jessica Yaniv, a transgender B.C. activist, says she was arrested for brandishing a Taser



> Yaniv said officers showed up at her apartment in Langley, B.C., shortly after the YouTube debate on transgender activism ended. The officers asked her about a stun gun, she said.
> 
> “About three minutes after (the broadcast ended), I have RCMP showing up at my door and putting me into cuffs saying I have a prohibited weapon,” she said in an interview.


More:



> She said that after her release from the holding cells and return to her apartment, she called the RCMP back Tuesday morning to report a child sexual exploitation photo that someone had sent her through Facebook messenger.
> 
> *“It was a disturbing image,” Yaniv said*. She urged the RCMP to return to her apartment to take her report and information about the message, she said.


Bold mine.

More disturbing than, say, topless 12 year old girls in an unsupervised pool party with a pervert present?

Jes' askin'...

Related:

Trans Activist Responds To Allegations Of Inappropriate Contact With Minors, Brandishes Illegal Weapon 



> White bluntly said that Yaniv was lying about the messages being fake. “There are tweets going back from 2011, 2012, 2013, of people talking about your inappropriate conduct. Also, if you look, all of those screenshots of you messaging girls under age, it’s not like they came after you rose to infamy with your waxing scandal and got media attention, they were before. So I’m wondering what the motivation would be of strangers on the Internet to photoshop hundreds of screenshots of you being inappropriate with young girls before you even got notoriety,” the political commentator pressed.


Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Let's talk $15/hr minimum wage fallout s'more!
> 
> Cutting Staff, Spiking Prices: The Plight Of NYC Restaurants Under A $15 Minimum Wage
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.
> 
> Sounds like $15=$0...


When a local pizza place raised its minimum wage by Ontario law, the price of the pizza was raised as the size diminished. The owner was apologetic, but I didn't return--it went from a weekly tradition to "unaffordable" with one vote of the Ontario government.

My son has a summer job where kids were paid at different rates, depending on qualifications and seniority. As a result of the minimum wage hike his pay was _reduced_. This, as much as anything, has cemented his conservative credentials.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> As a result of the minimum wage hike his pay was _reduced_.


Get the Progs to explain that one...



Macfury said:


> This, as much as anything, has cemented his conservative credentials.


Yesss! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Trump Supporters Clean Up West Baltimore And The Liberal Media Are Irritated



> On Monday, a group of Trump supporters led by conservative activist Scott Presler went to West Baltimore for a massive clean-up operation following tweets sent by President Donald Trump highlighting the dire conditions in the area.


:yikes::lmao::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Prog entitlement some!

Elissa Slotkin Parks Illegally, Makes Innocent Staffer ‘Personally Apologize’



> Democratic congresswoman Elissa Slotkin angered a local business in her Michigan district by illegally parking on its property, and then ordered one of her staffers to "personally apologize" for her own act, according to video of the incident obtained by the _Washington Free Beacon_.


----------



## FeXL

Cosmo Writer Stages Her Own Brave Counter-Action in the #Resistance, Telling a _White_ Man Who Offered to Help Her Get Her Luggage Down from the Overhead Rack to Screw Off



> *And then she rushed to, get this, twitter to collect her Emotional Validation Coupons.*
> 
> 
> Saying, “No thank you, I got it,” to the middle-aged white man on the airplane who offered—and began—to take my suitcase out of the overhead compartment for me was a quickly calculated act of resistance.
> — Caroline Rothstein (@cerothstein) July 31, 2019​


Bold mine.

Just an appropriate amount of snark.. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I think we should get rid of Profs for the same reason...

Prof calls to get rid of grades because they are 'capitalism in action'



> A New York professor is calling for the abolition of grades. He claims they are not only unfair to students, but that they are a means of propping up capitalism, and as such, academia would be better off doing away with grading entirely.
> 
> “Grading takes up much of my time that could be better spent on teaching or otherwise directly interacting with students,” New School professor Richard Wolff wrote in a Monday op-ed entitled “Grades Are Capitalism in Action. Let’s Get Them Out of Our Schools.” He claims the practice of administering grades to students has “little educational payoff” and “disrespects [students] as thinking people.”
> "Disrespects [students] as thinking people"
> 
> Wolff has been known to promote Marxism and condemn capitalism, even going so far as to blame capitalism for American homelessness. More recently, he made headlines by comparing President Donald Trump to Adolf Hitler on Twitter.


----------



## Macfury

This meeting of CubaMark's fellow socialist travelers plays like parody. It almost made me sorry for these poor SOBs whose normal lives have been ruined by fealty to leftist dogma...

But then you realize, this is what they want to be forced onto YOU!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> I think we should get rid of Profs for the same reason...
> 
> Prof calls to get rid of grades because they are 'capitalism in action'


So good of that Professor to stick around in such a toxic capitalist country to teach people the errors of their ways.

I wonder if he accepts pay raises and the luxuries that come with being a tenured professor or if he kept his pay at the base level for a new professor.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> I wonder if he accepts pay raises and the luxuries that come with being a tenured professor or if he kept his pay at the base level for a new professor.


I'm sure he's soaking up every penny & benefit he can from those evil capitalists...


----------



## FeXL

Well, this is interestin'!

Michael Yon: A Google Insider, Who I'm Calling a "Google Snowden," Is Set to Reveal The Extent of China's Penetration of Google, and Google's Algorithmic Interventions to Convince America That Patriotism Towards The United States is Racist and Evil



> Well that got my attention.
> 
> Achtung! Pay attention: tonight I talked for about an hour with a "Google Snowden" who will soon go public. A deep insider.
> 
> Fascinating stuff. I cannot say much now other than pay attention to what is coming out starting in a week or so from now.
> 
> Source said many interesting things about how Chinese are flooding into tech companies like Google, and some of the incredible techniques they can use to brainwash or at least mislead millions of people.
> 
> Take this as an example that I am making up based on our conversation. Again, I am making this up but it is based on our conversation:
> 
> A politician tweets saying we must protect our national interests.
> 
> Google, or whoever, immediately promotes all stories that translates, "must protect our national interests," to "nationalism," and then in almost real time rewrites the meaning of "nationalism" to include traits such as xenophobic, racist, and references Nazis as nationalists.
> 
> This happens so quickly and so comprehensively that most people never will notice that in the 30 seconds the curtain was closed, Google (or whoever) rewrote part of the dictionary, and history.
> 
> To state this more clearly: they can basically rewrite what you say, write, sing, wear, or hand gesture -- name it -- and they can rewrite that faster than we can make popcorn.
> 
> They can do this anonymously saying the algorithm is doing it when in reality they write the rules that make the rules.​


I await the reveal.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Prog entertainment s'more.

Bloomberg: Star Wars Is Struggling to Win Over the Next Generation of Kids



> lolgf Disney.
> 
> It's hard to say this, as someone who grew up pretending to be Han Solo battling Darth Vader and his stormtroopers to rescue Princess Leia. But it must be said: Kids might not be into Star Wars anymore.
> 
> Walt Disney Co.'s underwhelming theme-park attendance last quarter was the latest sign that the intergalactic saga isn't resonating for younger generations ...
> 
> Instead, some of the franchise’s most dedicated fans have been sniping at the way Disney has handled their favorite characters from the old movies. And the new trilogy’s heroes, like Rey and Poe Dameron, just haven't inspired the same fervor among young people, with toy sales falling flat around each new installment.​
> A lot of people in the "Fandom Menace" -- Star Wars fans turned intense Star Wars critics -- are noting with some joy that _no one is discussing Star Wars any more_.


Forbes: The Beginning of the End for Netflix?



> No one wants to pay for Obama TV anymore?
> 
> It's official... it's the beginning of the end for Netflix (NFLX).
> 
> As you may have heard, the online video company made a troubling announcement...
> 
> This quarter, for the first time ever, it lost American subscribers. Hundreds of thousands of them.
> 
> The stock plunged more than 11% on the news.​
> *This guy speculates that Netflix could lose as much as 70% of its stock valuation.*


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:

Disney Proves There's Still Magic and Creativity in Hollywood, Announcing Ambitious Project Based on Entirely Original Idea



> Ha ha, I'm just goofin', ya idiots!
> 
> They're rebooting Home Alone.
> 
> But they do have some other innovative ideas -- like rebooting other properties, some of which are only four years old.


XX)

Oh, and this little _gem_:

Hollywood Film Depicts Trump Supporters Being Hunted for Sport by Liberals



> In the past few days we’ve been hearing a lot about how Donald Trump’s rhetoric is apparently to blame for the El Paso shooting, yet Hollywood apparently lacked the foresight to think that a movie promoting violence against “deplorables” might be in bad taste until after the shootings in El Paso and Dayton, as only now is Universal rethinking their promotional strategy for the film.
> 
> "Did anyone see what our ratf**ker-in-chief just did?" one character asks early in the screenplay for The Hunt, a Universal Pictures thriller set to open Sept. 27. Another responds: "At least The Hunt's coming up. *Nothing better than going out to the Manor and slaughtering a dozen deplorables."*
> 
> In the aftermath of mass shootings within days of one another that shocked and traumatized the nation, Universal is re-evaluating its strategy for the certain-to-be-controversial satire. The violent, R-rated film from producer Jason Blum's Blumhouse follows *a dozen MAGA types who wake up in a clearing and realize they are being stalked for sport by elite liberals.*​


Links' bold.

But we're not fomenting violence. Uh-ung.

Bring it...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the fallout from Deplorables cleaning up a Prog $h!thole.

Trump Supporters Volunteer Their Time and Clean Up Trash-Filled, Rat-Infested Baltimore;
_Baltimore Media and Democrats Very, Very Angry That They Cleaned Up Their ****hole_



> Of course.
> 
> Yesterday Jazz wrote about the Baltimore cleanup effort put together by Trump supporter Scott Presler. After the public spat between Trump and Rep. Elijah Cummings, Pressler wanted to genuinely do something positive. So he gathered somewhere between 200-300 people to clean up trash, cut lawns, and make things look better. He posted before and after photos of the effort on Twitter. That led to a snarky editorial for the Baltimore Sun which veered between admitting the cleanup was needed and blaming Pressler for sending the wrong message.
> 
> It made for good photos, compelling videos and catchy Twitter hashtags. A group of conservatives rolled their pickup trucks into one of West Baltimore’s most impoverished neighborhoods Monday for a cleanup day. Loaded down with trash bags and shovels, they cleared alleyways of old tires, food containers, paper and other debris. They pulled up weeds and cut away overgrown grass. The group posted before and after pictures on social media showing their progress…
> 
> Whatever he says his motives were, Mr. Presler's presence in Baltimore reinforces the tired image of our failing urban cores. That the poor people in this dilapidated city can’t take care of their own neighborhoods and all the public officials around them have failed as well. The bureaucratic, all-talk Democrats strike again. If a crowd of volunteers could clean up 12 tons of trash in 12 hours, how incompetent and helpless must Baltimoreans be if they can't manage it in decades, right?​
> Um... right, actually. Why can't you?


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Big Apple $15/hr minimum wage folly.

New York City businesses struggle after minimum wage increase



> More than six months after the $15 minimum wage went into effect in New York City, business leaders and owners say the increased labor costs have forced them to cut staff, eliminate work shifts and raise prices.
> 
> *Many business owners said these changes were unintended consequences of the new minimum wage, which took effect at the beginning of the year.*
> 
> Susannah Koteen, owner of Lido Restaurant in Harlem, said she worries about the impact raising wages could have on her restaurant, where she employs nearly 40 people. She hasn’t had to lay off anyone, but the increase has forced her to cut back on shifts and be more stringent about overtime. She said she changes her menu offerings seasonally and raises prices more often since the wage boost.


These so-called "unintended consequences" were as plain as the nose on their face, if they'd just paid attention.


----------



## FeXL

Study: Transgender Male Athletes Keep Physical Advantages Even After Female Hormone Injections



> Recently, the Journal of Medical Ethics published a study that directly counters an anti-science narrative that liberal elites have been pushing for years: that transgender men (sometimes called “transwomen”) and biological women are exactly the same.
> 
> This study concluded that transgender athletes born male have an “intolerable,” or overwhelming, advantage over biological women in athletic competition. The paper stated healthy male test subjects “did not lose significant muscle mass (or power)” when their testosterone levels were suppressed below the International Olympic Committee guidelines for transgender athletes of 10nmol/L.
> 
> Further, it found these biological males could retain their muscle mass through training and that because of muscle memory, their mass and strength could be “rebuilt” through training. It also found that giving opposite-sex hormones to transgender people post-puberty did not alter the athletic-enhancing effects of testosterone on the male body.


----------



## FeXL

They Will Still Hate You Even If You Disarm



> It was quite a surprise to find out that we Trump voters were personally responsible for the savage murder sprees of a creep who dug single-payer and a satanist fan of Big Chief Warren. The El Paso scumbag decided he wanted to murder Hispanics because migration would somehow destroy the environment, which falls right in line with classical progressive eugenics balderdash. The Democrat from Dayton was full-on #Resistance. But apparently we conservatives were to blame for their actions because we refuse to give up our rights.


More:



> Now, those links I just outlined between these idiots’ political beliefs and liberals _should_ not act to place the moral blame for their vile deeds upon liberals, but they must because that’s apparently the new rule. *It’s a stupid rule and I think we should go back to the old rule - the person responsible for the crime he commits is the criminal - but since the new rule is in effect then the liberals can enjoy it like a suppository.*


Bold mine.

With pleasure...

Further:



> *Weird how the liberal solution to every problem is always to make you less free.*


Bold mine.

Finally:



> It would be nice to have libs and their media goons not sliming us all the time with manifest falsehoods. It would also be nice to have a pet unicorn named Chet always ready to make a run to the liquor store to pick up a sixer of Dos Equis and some Doritos. Neither one is going to happen, and you can’t change that by giving in. *No matter how much you abase yourself it will never be enough for them to not hate you.*


Bold also mine...


----------



## FeXL

Curious how they clam up like that...

Iowa Farmer Confronts Warren on Green New Deal’s Intent to Eliminate Cows



> An Iowa farmer confronted Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) over her support of the Green New Deal, explaining that he takes issue with the plan’s intent to eliminate cows, to which Warren replied with a hesitant, “Eh.”


----------



## FeXL

Just a list to keep handy...

The Woke Capitalism List: 50 Times Huge Companies Sided With The Social Justice Warriors



> Companies endorse liberal causes at seemingly every turn, virtue-signaling their way to what they hope are greater profits. Some companies get rich off their wokeness, while others falter as a result. Read the 50 times corporations attempted to capitalize on left-wing politics.


Related:

New York Times "Journalist" Paints a Target on... Toilet Paper Suppliers Who Donated to Trump



> He's hinting about a boycott. Who knows what kinds of Direct Action he's really contemplating, but avoiding mentioning.


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem...

Leftwingers Getting Their Dicktubes Snipped Because of Climate Worries



> Seems like a win-win situation to me...


----------



## FeXL

Prog politician sex offenders?

Shocka...

Jeffrey Epstein's alleged sex trafficking victim named Bill Richardson, George Mitchell in newly released documents



> A woman who has long claimed disgraced money man Jeffrey Epstein forced her to have sex with powerful men named two prominent Democratic politicians - former Sen. George Mitchell and ex-New Mexico governor and Clinton cabinet official Bill Richardson - in documents unsealed Friday by federal prosecutors in New York.


----------



## FeXL

Genius Joe Gets Angry When He's Asked How Many Genders There Are, Grabs Woman's Arm



> Hm. It's almost a pattern with him.
> 
> By the way, how many times have I said, "We need to start asking these people how many genders there are?"
> 
> That's not my question. A friend suggested it to me. But I've repeated the crap out of it, because it's great.
> 
> Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden forcefully grabbed a young woman's arm on Thursday after she pressed him about how many genders exist and Biden seemed unable to provide an adequate response.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> "How many genders are there?" Katie asked.
> 
> "There are at least three," Biden responded.
> 
> "What are they?" Katie asked.
> 
> Biden becoming visibly angry, responded: "Don't play games with me, kid."​


----------



## FeXL

They'd cut off their noses to spite their faces.

White House: All Democratic Members of Congress Invited to Attend Trump’s Signing of 9/11 Bill, None Attend



> No Democratic members of Congress attended the event featuring President Donald Trump signing a bill on July 29 to extend the compensation fund for the Sept. 11, 2001 terror attack survivors, despite all of them receiving invitations, according to the White House.
> 
> A White House official told the pool reporter that every single member of Congress was invited to the ceremony but none of the Democrats showed up to the event.


----------



## FeXL

Ha Ha, Those Paper Straws Coming Soon to a McDonald's Near You Can't Be Recycled



> As a practical matter, I'm against plastic straws because I just don't like drinking out of them. My longstanding public stance is that straws suck, and not just literally. I can ingest liquids like an adult, thank you very much. I don't need a juicebox or a sippy cup. But I also hate government meddling, wild animals, and our beautiful planet. So, if you want to drink a beverage with a plastic straw, you should be able to do so without worrying about whether it'll eventually get stuck in a tortoise's nostril or up a bird's ass or wherever. No animal's life is worth risking any human being's momentary inconvenience. When was the last time a turtle did anything for _you_?
> 
> But unfortunately for all of us, I'm not in charge of the world. That's why last year, all the McDonald's restaurants in the UK and Ireland switched to those horrible, disgusting paper straws. As if living in the UK and Ireland isn't miserable enough!
> 
> *But now it turns out that not only are those damn paper straws useless, they're actively harmful to the very environment they're supposed to be saving.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Curious, that...

Epstein Dead



> He was on suicide “watch”. And that takes care of that.


Further:

Jeffrey Epstein Found Dead; Had Been on Suicide Watch, Claimed to Have Committed Suicide

Barr Demands Answers for Epstein Death

Come Back Pizzagate, All Is Forgiven

Further Insight into Epstein’s Timely Death

Jeffrey Epstein dies inside notorious NYC lockup

I'm shocked, SHOCKED, I tells ya...


----------



## FeXL

Death Threats Are Fine . . . If Coming from the Left

Yeppers...


----------



## FeXL

Marianne Williamson isn’t funny. She’s scary.



> Marianne Williamson is not a serious candidate for the presidency: She’s a self-help celebrity who openly disdained policy debate onstage Tuesday night. Worse than that, she looms as a menace to public health — someone who has attacked antidepressants and vaccination in a manner that “can literally kill people,” as my colleague German Lopez (who covers public health) put it. *She has no business being on the debate stage; the more famous she gets, the more harm she can do.*


Bold mine.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Curious, that...
> 
> Epstein Dead


This looks like a case of assisted suicide. Maybe even involuntary assisted suicide.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> This looks like a case of assisted suicide. Maybe even involuntary assisted suicide.


The surveillance state has got video of anybody doing anything, but maximum security prisons get a pass...


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> The surveillance state has got video of anybody doing anything, but maximum security prisons get a pass...


Maybe they thought the camera was on, but that was just the standby light.

And then they helpfully gave Epstein extra shoelaces because his shoes looked shabby.

And then maybe they showed him how to strangle himself with the shoelaces to make it clear that he should not do so.

A phone rings, Epstein's just hanging there learning what not to do, the phone conversation drags on a little...

It was all just a misunderstanding.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> This looks like a case of assisted suicide. Maybe even involuntary assisted suicide.


Definitely has the taint of Arkancide, donit...


----------



## FeXL

h/t AoS, who noted: 



> Of course it is unacceptable. Duh! But honestly, what did you expect from government run single payer health care?


Record 4.4M Britons waiting for non-urgent surgery, gov't figures show



> Britain's national healthcare system said Thursday a record 4.4 million Britons are waiting for surgery -- a figure one medical leader called "unacceptable."
> 
> New statistics posted by the National Health Service also showed a 16 percent increase of patients who'd waited for more than 18 weeks for non-emergency operations, such as hip or knee replacements.
> 
> The NHS figures showed 233,000 Britons had waited for more than six months and 37,000 more than nine months.


----------



## FeXL

Interesting...

Universal cancels release of movie about hunting and killing ‘deplorables’



> Universal has canceled the planned September 27 release of “The Hunt,” a horror film that faced major backlash in recent days.
> 
> A Universal Pictures spokesperson told Fox News in a statement about the release cancellation, “While Universal Pictures had already paused the marketing campaign for The Hunt, *after thoughtful consideration*, the studio has decided to cancel our plans to release the film.”


Bold mine.

Yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## FeXL

They Hate Us...Maybe We Should Start Accepting That And Respond Accordingly



> They Will Still Hate You Even If You Disarm
> 
> It was quite a surprise to find out that we Trump voters were personally responsible for the savage murder sprees of a creep who dug single-payer and a satanist fan of Big Chief Warren. The El Paso scumbag decided he wanted to murder Hispanics because migration would somehow destroy the environment, which falls right in line with classical progressive eugenics balderdash. The Democrat from Dayton was full-on #Resistance. *But apparently we conservatives were to blame for their actions because we refuse to give up our rights.*​


Emphasis from the link.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Maybe they thought the camera was on, but that was just the standby light.
> 
> And then they helpfully gave Epstein extra shoelaces because his shoes looked shabby.
> 
> And then maybe they showed him how to strangle himself with the shoelaces to make it clear that he should not do so.
> 
> A phone rings, Epstein's just hanging there learning what not to do, the phone conversation drags on a little...
> 
> It was all just a misunderstanding.


Or maybe not:



> *Here It Is… Complete List of Clinton Associates Who Allegedly Died Mysteriously or Committed Suicide Before Testimony, Including Jeffrey Epstein*
> 
> On Saturday multimillionaire Jeffrey Epstein, the highest profile prisoner in US custody, was found dead in his prison cell in Manhattan.
> 
> This occurred the day after two thousand previously sealed court documents involving the Jeffrey Epstein child sex abuse case were released to the public.
> 
> The documents described how Bill Clinton held a private party on Jeffrey Epstein’s pedophile island.
> 
> Clinton made at least 27 times trips on Jeffrey Epstein’s private plane. Most of those flights were with underage girls.
> 
> Despite a previous attempt on his life just three weeks ago the prison guards skipped the 30 minute required checks on Epstein’s cell last night.
> 
> Early this morning they found him dead.
> 
> Jeffrey Epstein is the latest in a long list of Clinton family associates and acquaintances who died mysteriously or committed suicide before their public testimony.
> 
> In 2016 CBS Las Vegas posted a list of Bill and Hillary Clinton associates alleged to have died under mysterious circumstances.
> 
> Here is that list.


https://rightedition.com/2019/08/11...3HUUbkPy6vbeVnpVbgE7zV-ykMvV00n0VTItmh5ZS2Alg


----------



## FeXL

Slowly. Surely...

Feds Investigating Violation Of Girls’ Civil Rights In CT After Trans Athletes Smoke Competition



> The U.S. Department of Education Office has agreed to investigate a violation of girls' civil rights in Connecticut following a complaint filed in Boston concerning two biologically male transgender teens triumphing over biologically female competitors in high school track.


----------



## FeXL

So the liberals & the Progs are dividing...

Pushback



> he political ground may be starting to shift in America’s bluest cities. While San Francisco, Seattle, and Denver remain reliable Democratic strongholds, a divide is opening between the cities’ activist political elite and a liberal, but more pragmatic, majority of voters.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

Former Miss Iraq: Ilhan Omar Trying to Push Sharia Law on U.S.



> A former Miss Iraq who was forced to flee her native country after posting a selfie of herself and Miss Israel has lambasted Rep. Ilhan Omar for trying to push Sharia law on the U.S. and says that the congresswoman does not represent her as a Muslim.


Not a surprise to anyone paying attention.


----------



## FeXL

More witches against Trump?

The Guardian: Leftist Women Are Stupid, Irrational, Demon-Bothered Borderline-Insane People Who Should Not Have the Right to Vote 



> Well, at least that's how I read the subtext of this article about leftist women deciding to just go completely bonkers and embrace a silly myth that not even older children believe in.
> 
> You see, they've decided to rebel against Trump by becoming... witches.


Sounds like a perfectly normal, rational decision to me...


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

#HeToo: CNN Scold Don LeMon Accused of a Gross Form of Sexual Assault on a Man



> Believe all accusers, they told me.
> 
> In fact, I'm pretty sure that Don LeMon told me that.
> 
> So I will. And I do.
> 
> A man is suing Don Lemon, claiming the CNN host attacked him at a Hamptons bar last summer. The suit, obtained by Mediaite, was filed Sunday and seeks unspecified damages for "emotional pain and suffering."
> 
> ...
> 
> Later in the night, the suit says, Lemon approached Hice.
> 
> "Mr. Lemon, who was wearing a pair of shorts, sandals, and a t-shirt, put his hand down the front of his own shorts, and vigorously rubbed his genitalia, removed his hand and shoved his index and middle fingers in Plaintiff's moustache and under Plaintiff's nose," the suit says.​


Classy guy...


----------



## FeXL

Schadenfreude: I jes' luvs it when the left gets judged by its own rules...

Sarah Silverman Blasts 'Cancel Culture': 'They Fired Me' Over a Blackface Photo



> I shed no tears for comedienne and sometimes-actress Sarah Silverman losing work because a photo of her wearing blackface surfaced. In fact, I have to suppress gleeful chortles whenever any leftist is hoisted on their own petard. Those gleeful chortles need to wait for another day because owing to her experience, Silverman has some words of wisdom that may help dismantle the left's thought police.
> 
> During an appearance on Bill Simmons' podcast last week, Silverman said:
> 
> "I recently was going to do a movie, a sweet part. Then, at 11pm the night before, they fired me because they saw a picture of me in blackface from that episode. I didn’t fight it. They hired someone else who is wonderful but who has never stuck their neck out. It was so disheartening. It just made me real, real sad, because I really kind of devoted my life to making it right."


:-( ... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Did a First Responder Post Details About Epstein's Death Before It Was Officially Released to the Public?



> Supposedly 38 minutes before official word was released to the credentialed rumor spreaders, the media.


More:



> They're arguing in bad faith, David Hines says -- they're just trying to protect their Guild Status as Only Permissible Recievers of Leaks.
> 
> Because without those coming in to them -- ****, they might have to work for a living.
> 
> They're not upset at the HIPAA violation; they're upset at somebody cutting out the middleman.
> — David Hines (@hradzka) August 13, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Google “Machine Learning Fairness” Whistleblower Goes Public, says: “burden lifted off of my soul”



> A Google insider who anonymously leaked internal documents to Project Veritas made the decision to go public in an on-the-record video interview. The insider, Zachary Vorhies, decided to go public after receiving a letter from Google, and after he says *Google allegedly called the police to perform a “wellness check” on him.*


Bold mine.

Those who don't toe the Prog line are obviously unwell...

Related:

Facebook Paid Contractors to Transcribe Users’ Audio Chats



> Facebook Inc. has been paying hundreds of outside contractors to transcribe clips of audio from users of its services, according to people with knowledge of the work.
> 
> The work has rattled the contract employees, who are not told where the audio was recorded or how it was obtained -- only to transcribe it, said the people, who requested anonymity for fear of losing their jobs. They’re hearing Facebook users’ conversations, sometimes with vulgar content, but do not know why Facebook needs them transcribed, the people said.


----------



## FeXL

That poor, depressed woman...

Britain's 'most hated woman' crowdfunds for £6k bum lift after NHS refused op



> A mum branded 'Britain's most hated woman' is crowdfunding for a £6,000 bum lift after the NHS refused the free opration.
> 
> Carla Bellucci has said she needs the bum lift for her mental health - and slammed the NHS for not offering her one.
> 
> ...
> 
> “The NHS definitely won’t pay for it this time. I don’t know why, transgenders get operations left, right and centre but they will not pay for my bum lift.


:-(


----------



## FeXL

Trump Now Selling "Fredo Unhinged" T-Shirts
Update: Trump Asks, Why Do "Republicans" Always Rush to Defend Bitter Partisan Liberals and Antifa-Supporters Like Fredo?



> And the Fredocons will continue clucking out their disapproval of anyone having fun making fun of their leftist twitter budz.
> 
> _"That's not who we are,"_ these unaccomplished, hypersanctimonious know-nothings lectured, as they tried to finish their waffles.


Fredo. <snort...>


----------



## FeXL

Accused gun-toters freed on bail despite prior records and weapon bans



> Shakiem Anderson, Maya Ahmed and Javell Jackson all have criminal records for gun offences.
> 
> And the trio also have something else in common — they were all released on bail in Toronto courthouses.
> 
> Crown attorneys stiffly opposed their releases and later had them jailed, overturning the bails.
> 
> They were among the hundreds of accused people facing gun charges either roaming city streets or under house arrest.
> 
> In the wake of Chief Mark Saunders citing 326 such cases on Friday, the Sun found several troubling cases of convicts who were snared by police and then let go by judges.


----------



## FeXL

Integrity Theater: FBI Agents Raid Jeffrey Epstein's Pedo Island, Now That He's Dead, With Eye-Catching Speedboats



> Is this all a bit theatrical, or am I just being too cynical?
> 
> FBI agents were seen raiding Jeffrey Epstein's US Virgin Island - Little St. James - on Monday morning and afternoon, exclusive DailyMailTV footage shows At least a dozen agents were seen disembarking speedboats at the pier and driving around the 71.5 acre grounds on golf carts​


Related:

Come Back Pizzagate, All Is Forgiven!



> Johnny G-Man On-The-Spot.
> 
> Two days after people begin asking why Epstein wasn't charged under the Mann Act (more than sufficient evidence as Epstein traveled with underage girls), a token raid on the island is made.
> 
> This raid could have happened on same day as NYC apartment was raided. https://t.co/uX51mLVjzf
> 
> — Mike Cernovich (@Cernovich) August 12, 2019​


Related, too:

Epstein Updates: No Video, No Check-Ins, No Cellmate



> FoxNews: No one checked up on Epstein "for hours" before his death, contrary to policy.
> 
> For "several hours" leading up to his death, correctional officers hadn't checked in with Epstein -- despite being required to visit him every 30 minutes, a person familiar with the situation told Fox News.
> 
> Additionally, Epstein was supposed to have a cellmate. But the person who was assigned to share a cell with Epstein was transferred on Friday before the 66-year-old's death, according to the Post. It was not immediately clear why the cellmate was transferred nor why no one else was assigned to room with Epstein.​


Related, 3:

Heat.

Too close...


----------



## FeXL

'Course not...

Elizabeth Warren and Kamala Harris Push Racially-Incendiary Conspiracy Theory That Michael Brown Was "Murdered;"
No Calls for Deplatforming, and In Fact No Criticism or Even Coverage By the Media



> It's almost as if the media evaluates conspiracy theories according to whether they are helpful to the left's or right's agitation efforts, and only finds the ones appealing to the right objectionable.
> 
> Almost.
> 
> I don't want to spread conspiracy theories. I'd get deplatformed for poisoning the public debate with such toxic misinformation.
> 
> Now let's get back to the important, serious issues, like probing whether or not Trump was a deep cover sleeper agent for the Soviets since 1988.
> 
> Maybe ask Oliver Darcy, Andrew Kryzinski, Brian Stelter, Jake Tapper, and other members/fans of CNN's deplatforming operation why they're not demanding that Twitter deplatform these two conspiracy theories for pushing Racist Memes.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Jew haters getting banned from Israel.

Go Back To Where You Came From



> Women Who Don't Believe Israel Has Right To Exist Not Sure Why They Got Banned From Israel


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bill's close & dear friend s'more!

Autopsy finds broken bones in Jeffrey Epstein’s neck, deepening questions around his death



> An autopsy found that financier Jeffrey Epstein sustained multiple breaks in his neck bones, according to two people familiar with the findings, deepening the mystery about the circumstances around his death.
> 
> Among the bones broken in Epstein’s neck was the hyoid bone, which in men is near the Adam’s apple. Such breaks can occur in those who hang themselves, particularly if they are older, according to forensics experts and studies on the subject. But they are more common in victims of homicide by strangulation, the experts said.


Related:

Virgin Islands Senator: ‘Evidence’ from Epstein’s Estate ‘May Have Been Lost’



> Evidence of Jeffrey Epstein’s crimes and operations “may have been lost,” warned U.S. Virgin Islands Sen. Oakland Benta (D) in a Monday interview on SiriusXM’s _Breitbart News Tonight_ with host Rebecca Mansour and special guest host Matt Boyle.
> 
> “What’s going on here is what should have happened a long time ago,” said Benta of federal authorities investigating an island owned by Epstein. “As a result of all that has transpired, the federal government decided [to investigate] now, whether it’s too late or not — because there have been so many people on the island since Mr. Epstein has been incarcerated and, at the same time, there’s valuable information, evidence-wise, that we may have lost.”


----------



## FeXL

As JJ Sefton noted at AoS this morning: "...what was that about all those jobs Americans refuse to do..."

Hundreds apply for jobs at Mississippi food plant affected by immigration raids



> A Mississippi official says that hundreds of people have applied for jobs at a food processing facility in the state after a massive worksite immigration operation swept up many of its workers.
> 
> According to a report at the Clarion Ledger, Mississippi Department of Employment Security (MDES) communications director Dianne Bell said that the number of applicants for jobs at the plant was at 216 on Wednesday but would likely be updated.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> As JJ Sefton noted at AoS this morning: "...what was that about all those jobs Americans refuse to do..."
> 
> Hundreds apply for jobs at Mississippi food plant affected by immigration raids


Why can't they offer "meaningful employment" to illegal immigrants before citizens? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## FeXL

Wait! Feminists told me nipples & breasts weren't sexual... 

#MooToo: New York University Promotes Gender Studies Paper (Of Course!) Comparing Cow Insemination to "Rape" and Milking Cows to "Sexual Abuse"



> Finally. I keep saying this!
> 
> A paper currently being promoted by a New York university calls on society to consider the rampant "sexual exploitation" of dairy cows by the milk industry in order to "fully fight gendered oppression."
> 
> Specifically, the author compares cattle insemination to "rape" and the milking of cows to "sexual abuse."
> 
> Titled *"Readying the Rape Rack: Feminism and the Exploitation of Non-Human Reproductive Systems,"* the paper was published Friday in a journal called Dissenting Voices, which is published and edited by the Women's and Gender Studies program at the College at Brockport State University of New York.
> 
> The published piece aims at discussing the "sexual exploitation of non-human bodies, specifically dairy cows." The author notes that "as a vegan and animal rights activist," she feels compelled to reveal the "feminist aspects of animal agriculture," a topic she says is unfortunately "under-researched," but is nonetheless important because "the same way women's health has been at stake for years, a dairy cow’s reproductive system has been poked and prodded."
> 
> According to the publication, "the dairy industry is a host for sex-based discrimination," and a "site where sexual assault and objectification based on biological makeup are highly prevalent but ignored as we choose to neglect non- humans with whom we share a planet."​


Related:

NY University Gender Studies Department Publishes Paper Saying Milking Cows Is Like Sexual Abuse



> The journal of one New York university’s Women's and Gender Studies program has published a paper that insists that milking cows is comparable to "sexual abuse," "emotional trauma related to pregnancy," and "nonconsensual hormone treatments," according to Celine Ryan, writing for Campus Reform.


Having hand-milked 2-4 cows for years as a young lad, I can assure you there was nothing, zero, sexual about pulling on ol' Bessie's teats. Now, Daisy's on the other hand...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Having hand-milked 2-4 cows for years as a young lad...


I attempted the art of milking, but found it required far more skill than I expected!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I attempted the art of milking, but found it required far more skill than I expected!


There's a reason why they're called chores...


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Animal rights activists accused of killing 3,000 pheasant chicks


----------



## FeXL

No surprise the Goreacle is in on this.

Climate Hustler, Partner At ‘Beyond Meat’ Largest Investor, Al Gore Moves To Profit Big From Anti-Meat Drive



> Generation Investment Management is connected to Kleiner Perkins, where former Vice President Al Gore is one of its partners and advisors.
> 
> Who’s Kleiner Perkins? It turns out they are Beyond Meat’s biggest investor, according to bizjournals.com here. Beyond Meat is a Los Angeles-based producer of plant-based meat substitutes founded in 2009 by Ethan Brown. The company went public in May and just weeks later the more than quadrupled in there value.
> 
> Yes, Al Gore, partner and advisor to Kleiner Perkins, Beyond Meat’s big investor, stands to haul in millions, should governments move to restrict real meat consumption and force citizens to swallow the dubious substitutes and fakes.
> 
> If taken seriously, the World Research Institute Report, backed by Gore hacks, will help move the transition over to substitute meats far more quickly.
> 
> According to S___:
> 
> All these “We need to cut beef consumption to save the planet” stories originate from the World Resources Institute whose co-chair is a partner in the firm that collaborates w/ the main investor in @BeyondMeat and his co-founder is a partner in the main investor.”​
> *Another dubious money making scheme that reeks of ethics violations and that needs to be investigated.*


Bold mine.

Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

Sticks And Stones May Break My Bones, But I'm President And You're Not, You Little Dweeb



> We all know that President Trump has been accused of being a racist. The left went ape**** during the 2016 Presidential debates when Donald Trump took a swipe at Rosie O'Donnell.
> 
> Imagine if Donald Trump tweeted the following about the old hag Joy Behar, "I mean, gosh, what could that gal beat me at, being a slob?" "Like, what could Joy Behar possibly be better than me at? An eating contest? Like something that involved trying to keep something on the ground and having really large body mass? Like, if there was a hot-air balloon that was rising and you needed to try and keep it on the ground, she would be better than me at that? Because she is so fat."
> 
> The Bulwark would be apoplectic. Charlie 3-Wives Sykes, probably would forget that he was married and be on the prowl again. John Podhoertz would be sweating bullets about the fat shaming which took place. Erick Erickson would be crying on his new podcast. And Little Spud Stelter would be frothing from the mouth. While patriotic Jake Tapper would be lamenting that the greatest generation didn't fight and die for this buffoon.
> 
> The problem is that Donald Trump didn't tweet that or even say that. Long shot Democratic presidential candidate Andrew Yang said that about President Trump.


More:



> Where is the outrage? *Crickets.*


Shocka. I know...


----------



## Beej

Hiring progressives and...

The Campaign to Destroy Equal Voice
https://quillette.com/2019/08/16/the-campaign-to-destroy-equal-voice/



> Equal Voice was founded in 2001 to assist Canadian women who wish to enter electoral politics and raise the proportion of female representation at all levels of government.





> Shanese Indoowaaboo Steele, 26, Cherie Wong and Leila Moumouni-Tchouassi, both 23, told the National Observer that “they were hired to help the organization become more equitable…[because] Equal Voice had a problem with racial discrimination.”





> The three young women felt thwarted over many of the details for the DotV event in April. They later said they had to fight to get a black-delegates-only panel, a designated safe space room, anti-racism and anti-oppression training sessions, and that many of their other requests were refused. Tensions continued through the spring and summer. As Wong later told reporter Fatima Syed, “We had literally been banging our heads against the wall.”





> These reprimands were not well received. “My ancestors,” Steele complained, “did not survive 300 years of slavery to feel like I had an overseer.”





> Whenever policy or political ideologies are brought up—like, “why are you supporting this candidate who is blatantly racist?”—we don’t talk policy, we only talk about, “support all women in politics.” That’s their catchphrase: “we support all women no matter what they believe in.” And that has manifested into a kind of tolerance for white supremacy.





> In late July, Steele posted “my E[xecutive ]D[irector] is an ignorant white colonizer” on her Instagram account, and Moumouni-Tchouassi and Wong re-posted the comment to their own. Three days later, they were all were fired, reportedly for harassment of their colleagues at Equal Voice and defamation of Fast.


Pursuing equity through harassment and defamation. The progressive way.


----------



## FeXL

Best and Brightest Alert: DOJ Employee Accused of Helping Son, a Member of the Street Gang The Bloods, Advance Through The Gang By Giving Him the Names of DOJ Informants in the Group



> What's the problem with leaking confidential information?
> 
> Comey and McCabe do it and pay no price for it. Maybe underlings have noticed that the rules don't apply.
> 
> The Department of Justice says one of its own "repeatedly" helped the Bloods street gang protect its interests by identifying and exposing informants and cooperating witnesses.​


----------



## FeXL

Former Deadspin Writer Calls Her Media Pals to Complain That Her New Bosses at Deadspin Wanted Her To Write About Sports for the Sports Site Instead of Insipid SJW Politics



> Life is so unfair!
> 
> Who do these bosses think they are?!
> 
> Deadspin's editor in chief has left the company, saying the new leadership of parent company G/O Media have made it "impossible" for her to continue working there.
> 
> "I have been repeatedly undermined, lied to, and gaslit in my job," Megan Greenwell said in a brief phone call with The Daily Beast on Friday.
> 
> ...
> 
> Among the many grievances, Greenwell said, G/O leadership refused to guarantee editorial independence for Deadspin and *asked for the site to "stick to sports"* -- a long-running source of frustration for a staff that also covers media, politics, and culture beyond sports.​
> The monsters.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

UK PC Police "Draw The Line" - Ban Cream-Cheese & Car Ads Over 'Gender Stereotypes'



> The United Kingdom's Ministry of Social Justice ad regulator has stricken two advertisements from the approved list for following longstanding gender stereotypes.
> 
> On Wednesday, the Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) announced that they *"drew the line"* over ads by Volkswagen and cream cheese maker Philadelphia for perpetuating the offensive stereotypes, according to DW.com.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

The Brilliance Of Our Elite Knows No Bounds: Let's Force People To Subsidize "Epi-Pens," Because Doing The Wrong Thing Is Better Than Doing Nothing!



> Instead of decreasing the barriers to entry into the business of making emergency injectable epinephrine, the Mandarins in Illinois have decided to shift the costs to the insurance companies who, since they are known for their benevolence and interest in their customers, will never shift that additional cost to the people who actually pay for health insurance, mainly you and I.
> 
> What's that? Your health insurance is paid for by your employer? Try again. *Your compensation includes all costs of your employment, and that includes health insurance.*


Bold mine.

I've noted before: I wish I had the cash value in my pocket of all those employment "benefits" I never used. I'd be a far richer man.


----------



## FeXL

Rep. Ilhan Omar & Rep. Rashida Talib Rescued By Rep. Shelia Jackson Lee



> "Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel." Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN Somalia)
> 
> "They forgot what country they represent. This is the U.S. where boycotting is a right & part of our historical fight for freedom & equality. Maybe a refresher on our U.S. Constitution is in order, then get back to opening up our government instead of taking our rights away"> Rep. Rashida Harbi Tlaib (D-MI West Bank)
> 
> They profess to be Muslim while being Americans. What does Islam say about Jews?


----------



## Macfury

Progressive econ-ninnies in the US Energy Department have a great cooling plan for the summer:

Federal energy program suggests keeping thermostat set at 78 degrees — 82 while you sleep - Story | WNYW



> According to Energy Star, keeping your central air thermostat set to 78 degrees is optimal for both cooling and energy efficiency, but this recommendation only applies to the times when you are home.
> 
> While you are away from the house during the day, you should keep the thermostat set to 85 degrees or higher.
> 
> While you sleep, Energy Star recommends keeping the temperature set at 82 degrees or higher.


----------



## Beej

Another Monopoly game for progressives.

https://intl.target.com/p/monopoly-socialism-board-game-parody-adult-party-game/-/A-76151691


> You'll have issues with your neighbors, your DIY community projects go awry, you're constantly voting to shake things up, and there's always an emergency that requires dipping into the Community Fund! Contribute all 10 of your chips to win the game, unless the Community Fund runs out of money and everyone loses.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Another Monopoly game for progressives.
> 
> https://intl.target.com/p/monopoly-socialism-board-game-parody-adult-party-game/-/A-76151691


We'll need a pint-sized Che Guevera soldier action figure to shoot people if they don't want to play...


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> We'll need a pint-sized Che Guevera soldier action figure to shoot people if they don't want to play...


They probably had it coming. After all, if they don't want to play, they must be guilty of something.


----------



## FeXL

And, we've got a couple from the compassionate, intellectual left.

Maher Rips Koch Upon His Death: ‘F*** Him … I Hope It Was Painful’



> Liberal comedian Bill Maher didn't mince words about the death of industrialist David Koch, ripping the billionaire on his HBO program Friday for funding "climate-science deniers" and hoping his "end was painful."


And:

Trump-Hating ISIS Admirer Threatens to 'Blow Someone's Brains Out' at Tenn. State Capitol



> Nathan Semans of Waverly, Tenn., appears to be a terrorist, and just the sort that the establishment media loves best: from the looks of his mugshot, he is not only white, but a southerner who is overweight, angry, and mean. He is even wearing an AC/DC t-shirt. He sent an email to WKRN, a TV station in Nashville, that included terrorist threats. Someone who believes CNN will assume that Semans is a *******, Trump-supporting yahoo with a closet full of MAGA hats. Only he isn’t, which is why you likely won’t hear about this story anywhere except here.


----------



## FeXL

What Happened to the Epstein Story?



> This story still matters not only because Jeffrey Epstein has escaped justice, but also because it points to an even larger and still-relevant question: how rotten is our elite?


I'll consider that a rhetorical question...


----------



## FeXL

Just about crapped myself...



> ..."*It was horrifically appetizing*”...
> 
> VANCOUVER – "Researchers at the A&W Centre for Theoretical Food at the University of British Columbia *were found yammering incoherently after piercing the scientific veil and briefly seeing what lies beyond 'Beyond Meat'.*"​


Links' bold.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Just about crapped myself...
> 
> 
> 
> Links' bold.


I saw a couple of kids go into Tim's to try these burgers. They were swearing like sailors after the first bite, then threw both burgers in the trash.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

Divorce Filing: That Terrorist Whore Ilhan Omar Flew an Adultery Jet Into My Marriage



> I'm paraphrasing.
> 
> *The scandal here is that Omar wasn't even related to the guy.*
> 
> A Washington, DC, mom says her political-consultant husband left her for Rep. Ilhan Omar, according to a bombshell divorce filing obtained by The Post.
> 
> Dr. Beth Jordan Mynett says her cheating spouse, Tim Mynett, told her in April that he was having an affair with the Somali-born US representative and that he even made a "shocking declaration of love" for the Minnesota congresswoman before he ditched his wife, alleges the filing, submitted in DC Superior Court on Tuesday.
> 
> The physician, 55, and her 38-year-old husband -- who has worked for left-wing Democrats such as Omar and her Minnesota predecessor, Keith Ellison --have a 13-year-old son together.
> 
> "The parties physically separated on or about April 7, 2019, when Defendant told Plaintiff that he was romantically involved with and in love with another woman, Ilhan Omar," the court papers say.​
> A leftwing political operative? And he turned out to be flighty sociopath?
> 
> Mind. Blown.


Bold mine...

More:



> @EmeraldRobinson
> 
> 
> Ladies, are we being too hard [email protected]@IlhanMN?
> 
> Who among us has not dumped their brusband and sought a legal US citizen to marry - just before the immigration authorities arrive with deportation papers?​


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Wait!!! I thought the only thing worse than the demon oil was the demon coal?

The rising cost of ‘social licence’? Liberals give away $40M stake in coal terminal to two First Nations



> In a highly unusual move, the federal government gifted a $39-million stake in a B.C. coal terminal to two First Nations communities, perhaps signaling the rising cost of winning Indigenous support for natural resource projects.


Ah. First Immigrants. That explains it...


----------



## FeXL

Twitter Troll and Proud Grifter-Racist Saira Rao: For Some Reason My White Friends I Am Always Accusing of Racism Have Stopped Inviting Me Out For Fro-Yo



> Quick refresher on who this meaningless person is: She invented a scam by which white women would take her out for dinner, and, as entertainment, she would yell at them about racism.


She sounds nice.


----------



## FeXL

LOL: Gillette's #WokeMarketing About Toxic Masculinity Went So Well That They're Completely Flipping The Script And Now Making Ads About... Male Firefighters



> Oh, so sometimes Toxic Masculinity saves lives and builds civilizations and stuff, too?
> 
> I did not know that.
> 
> I guess Gillette realized that after writing down $8 billion on their brand value.
> 
> PS, you're dead to me and no number of ads about firefighters or soldiers will resurrect you.


Yep.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> LOL: Gillette's #WokeMarketing About Toxic Masculinity Went So Well That They're Completely Flipping The Script And Now Making Ads About... Male Firefighters
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.


I wrote them immediately following that first fiasco and told them I was done with their products. Complete with name address and phone #. No response.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I wrote them immediately following that first fiasco and told them I was done with their products. Complete with name address and phone #. No response.


Too many people who told them to get stuffed to contact.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Too many people who told them to get stuffed to contact.


Remember their excuse--men had suddenly stopped shaving as often!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Remember their excuse--men had suddenly stopped shaving as often!


Ah. Hadn't heard that one.


----------



## FeXL

The Inside Story Of How The Army Reduced Standards To Get Women Through Ranger Training



> Editor’s note: What follows is one in a two-part series of adapted excerpts from decorated veteran and conservative writer James Hasson’s new book Stand Down: How Social Justice Warriors Are Sabotaging America’s Military (Here at Barnes and Noble). The first part covers the intense training required for most Ranger candidates, and how that training was blunted internally by bureaucrats and military officials with an agenda. The second part, posted tomorrow, will cover the military’s response when news began to leak, and how they tried to cover up their malfeasance.


----------



## FeXL

They needed a "study" to figger this out?

Deleting Facebook Is Great For Mental Health, Says Acclaimed ‘Gold Standard’ Study



> Since so many studies have come out linking Facebook to deteriorating mental health, this new one, which sings the same tune, doesn't seem all that notable.
> 
> However, it's being hailed as the most reliable and legitimate scientific assessment of the effects of social media — and it suggests that deleting Facebook is unequivocally positive for one's mental health


----------



## FeXL

The irony of these idiots parroting "Globull Warming", all the while claiming it ain't ignorance. Fine. The only thing remaining is Basic Stupidity...

Researchers Say They've Figured Out Why People Reject Science, And It's Not Ignorance



> One of the biggest cultural shifts in recent years is the rise of fake news - where claims with no evidence behind them (e.g. the world is flat) get shared as fact alongside evidence-based, peer-reviewed findings (e.g. climate change is happening).
> 
> Researchers have coined this trend the 'anti-enlightenment movement', and there's been a lot of frustration and finger-pointing over who or what's to blame.
> 
> But a team of psychologists in 2017 identified some of the key factors that can cause people to reject science - and it has nothing to do with how educated or intelligent they are.
> 
> In fact, the researchers found that *people who reject scientific consensus* on topics such as climate change, vaccine safety, and evolution are generally just as interested in science and as well-educated as the rest of us.


There it is!!! The ol' baseless "consensus" argument. Told ya they were basically stupid. 

Science ain't decided by a show of hands...


----------



## Macfury

Don't bother with sanitary operating rooms--the consensus is that Pasteur is an idiot and germs don't exist.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Don't bother with sanitary operating rooms--the consensus is that Pasteur is an idiot and germs don't exist.


Yeah. And ignore the whackos pushing that whole heliocentric solar system thingy. All the reputable scientists say the Sun revolves around the earth.

And, _and_, have you heard about that fringe kook and his plate tectonics theory? Going up against his betters? I never...


----------



## FeXL

Snowflake Authorette: Don't Wear Any Red-Colored Hats in Public; It's Triggering and Scary



> Just ordered five of them, sweetie-cakes.
> 
> Rebecca Makkai wrote:
> 
> Is anyone else made really uncomfortable these days by anyone wearing any kind of red baseball cap? Like, I see one and my heart does weird **** and then I finally realize it only says Titleist or whatever. Maybe don't wear red caps anymore, normal people? Also, for the love of God: The clever folks wearing "Make America Read Again" or whatever caps -- *NO. You're making everyone scared.* Don't do it.​


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

More Arkancide?

Millionaire Thought To Have Key Info On Epstein Vanishes ‘Without A Trace’



> The founder of a modeling agency, believed by authorities to possess key information about convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein, has now gone missing as law enforcement officials desperately search for his whereabouts.
> 
> 
> "Jean-Luc Brunel, 72, has vanished as police seek to ask the Frenchman 'urgent' questions about the pedophile," the Daily Mail reported. "Investigators are making inquiries in Brazil [and] the U.S., and European and French prosecutors are also pursuing claims relating to the financier, who died aged 66 before he could face the latest allegations."
> 
> A reported source in Paris told the Daily Mirror that Brunel "is a ghost who has disappeared without a trace."


Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Curious this, too:

The SPLC Suddenly Cares About Blackface, Now That a Republican Did It



> On Thursday, Gov. Kay Ivey (R-Ala.) apologized for having worn blackface in college — despite saying she did not recall the incident. Her apology came months after Gov. Ralph Northam (D-Va.) apologized for his yearbook photo featuring someone in blackface and someone in a Ku Klux Klan hood. The Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC), a far-left smear factory that uses its past victories against the KKK to raise money and brand its political opponents "hate groups," did not condemn Northam but rushed to condemn Ivey.


----------



## FeXL

Definitely all the hallmarks of a good little Prog politician...

Ilhan Omar’s Current Husband Spills



> A man scorned?
> 
> It’s hard to keep track of the scandals surrounding Rep. Ilhan Omar, but the most recent (alleged) affair is nasty and looks to be growing worse — the one involving an alleged extra-marital affair between Rep. Omar and political consultant Tim Mynett.
> 
> Last week, a woman filing for divorce claimed Omar stole her husband, “according to Dr. Beth Jordan Mynett, her husband Tim Mynett told her in April of his affair with the congresswoman. He also “made a ‘shocking declaration of love’” for her.” Mary blogged about the whole ordeal here.
> 
> Omar dodged questions about the affair. In an extra twist, the National Legal and Policy Center filed a complaint with the FEC, alleging congressional campaign violations in relation to E Street Group Tim Mynett.
> 
> With their (alleged) dirty laundry strewn across national headlines, Rep. Omar’s current legal husband, Ahmed Hirsi and father of their three children, is no longer playing the role of dutiful and quiet husband.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Macfury

I bolded the salient bits. No comment required.

https://apnews.com/758f8d90cb664ba5bca303f93e46da3a



> STOCKTON, Calif. (AP) — Democratic presidential candidate Andrew Yang wants to give cash to every American each month.
> 
> Susie Garza has never heard of Yang. But since February, she’s been getting $500 a month from a nonprofit in Stockton, California, as part of an experiment that offers something unusual in presidential politics: a trial run of a campaign promise, highlighting the benefits and challenges in real time.
> 
> Garza can spend the money however she wants. *She uses $150 of it to pay for her cellphone* and another $100 or so to pay off her dog’s veterinarian bills. *She spends the rest on her two grandsons now that she can afford to buy them birthday presents online and let them get the big bag of chips at the 7-Eleven.*
> 
> “I’ve never been able to do that. I thought it was just the coolest thing,” said Garza, who is unemployed and previously was addicted to drugs, though she said she has been sober for 18 years following a stint in prison. “I like it because I feel more independent, like I’m in charge.* I really have something that’s my own.”
> *
> Garza is part of an experiment testing the impact of “universal basic income,” an old idea getting new life thanks to the 2020 presidential race, although Stockton’s project is an independent one and has no connection to any presidential race.


----------



## FeXL

With apologies to MF.

14 Real Obama Scandals That Have Nothing to do with His Wearing a Tan Suit



> Five years ago last week, Barack Obama attended a press briefing in a tan suit, and the media wouldn’t shut up about it. Since then, the tan suit incident evolved into a myth that conservatives had freaked out about the suit. So, of course, the media has chosen to turn the tan suit into the symbol of Obama’s “scandal-free” presidency. Chris Hayes of MSNBC marked the occasion with a segment called “Remembering Obama's biggest scandal: the tan suit.” CNN, (which once reported on Trump getting two scoops of ice cream while everyone else gets one) remembered the incident as causing “a divisive disturbance in America's normal sartorial acceptance of the President's choices” or something. The Washington Post also reflected on the “huge controversy” it caused and called the tan suit a symbol of “the relative dearth of scandals during the Obama administration.”
> 
> Once again, it seems necessary to remind the public that the Obama administration was not scandal-free. In fact, Obama was so dogged by scandals there's a whole book detailing them. But, to prove my point, here's are just a few of them that have nothing to do with Obama wearing a tan suit:


----------



## FeXL

Yeppers...

I’ll buy into gender identity politics when I see young female athletes transitioning in droves so they can compete with males in the name of equality.


----------



## FeXL

I'll keep my plain-Jane, dumb, house-heating, 100w incandescents, thankyouverymuch...

Guy returns his "smart" light bulbs, discovers he can still control them after someone else buys them



> You know what's great about putting wifi-enabled, Turing-complete computers into things like lightbulbs? Not. A. Single. ****ing. Thing.
> 
> In the latest installment in the Internet of **** edition of the unanticipated (but totally predictable) consequences, Americablog editor John Aravosis discovered that the Philips Hue lightbulbs he returned to Amazon were now on in someone else's house -- but still under his control.


----------



## FeXL

The compassionate, intellectual, always-objective, Snopes...

Snopes: We Rate Joe Biden's War Story In Which He Got All But One Thing Wrong "Mostly True" (Because Democrat)



> To claim that Joe Biden’s story is false might give readers the misleading impression that the soldier at the center of it doesn’t exist. He does exist, and he did, in his grief, tell Biden he didn’t want the medal Biden pinned on him in 2011. https://t.co/Iji1shihpm
> — snopes.com (@snopes) September 1, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Our engineering-student daughter would be insulted...

MATH IS HARD



> Australian University Lowers Standards For Women Looking To Enter Engineering Degrees.


Comments salient.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Former PM Kim Campbell apologizes after tweet wishing hurricane hits Trump resort



> Former Canadian Prime Minister Kim Campbell has a wish.
> 
> On Thursday, Canada’s first woman Prime Minister said she hopes that Hurricane Dorian, the potential category four superstorm headed for the Florida coast, would make a “direct hit” on Mar-a-Lago, President Trump’s Florida-based resort.
> 
> Forecasts project Dorian to gain speed and size before hitting the coast. Though currently at a category two storm, some projections have it reaching category four, prompting President Donald Trump to warn that Dorian will be “perhaps one of the biggest!”


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Antifa-Friendly DA's Conspire to Let Antifa Thugs Off With No Charges, But Judges Refuse and Order Them to Prepare for Trial



> Honestly, I've never heard of a judge telling a prosecutor "You have to prosecute this."
> 
> This is what it's come to -- District Attorneys are now essentially Antifa themselves, and judges have to overrule their decisions that lily-white upper middle class Antifa thugs shouldn't have their records so much as blemished.
> 
> Activists hoping to be let off with a slap on the wrist after being arrested for disrupting last weekend's Straight Pride Parade have run into resistance from Boston judges.
> 
> Two Boston Municipal Court judges refused to throw out the charges against the 18 defendants who appeared Tuesday in court, frustrating defense attorneys *and prosecutors who sought to have minor charges dismissed*, as reported by local news outlets.​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Even more on Bro-Fo!

Now Ilhan Omar's Husband May File For Divorce, Too



> I hope the divorce will be sharia-compliant.
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar's marriage appears to be headed for the rocks, a longtime friend of the couple told The Post.
> 
> The congresswoman’s husband, Ahmed Hirsi, the source said, is poised to file for divorce after the revelation in a bombshell court filing that she allegedly had an affair with DC political consultant Tim Mynett.
> 
> The Minnesota congresswoman and her husband allegedly separated in March, and Omar asked Hirsi to divorce her around that time because she didn’t want to file the papers -- but Hirsi refused, telling her if she wanted a divorce she should do it herself, said the source, who has known both parties for 20 years.​
> He's changed is mind, after being publicly cucked all over the nation's media.


:---(


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

Rape, Anti-Semitism and Assaulting Cops Will Get You a State Job in Jersey



> NAACP President Jeffrey Dye had a record of threatening his brother with a knife, getting caught with six bags of crack cocaine, assaulting police officers on two separate occasions, so of course he was appointed to work for the New Jersey Department of Labor & Workforce Development.
> 
> Governor Phil Murphy’s Dem administration had previously appointed Al Alvarez, his guy in charge of Latino and Muslim outreach, accused of trying to rape one of his staffers during the campaign, as chief of staff the New Jersey Schools Development Authority. The last time Dye had gotten in trouble was when he had been charged with aggravated assault after a confrontation with 3 police officers in 2007.
> 
> That’s not counting the time he failed to file campaign finance reports while running for public office.


Once again, all the credentials required for "Good Little Prog" status.

Related:

Two-Tier Justice in Cleveland



> Not to be out done by flagrant two-tier justice on the national level, Cleveland demonstrates that it too can protect Democrats and their family members. Case in point involves the grandson of four-time Democratic mayor Frank Jackson.
> 
> From the September 3 Cleveland Plain Dealer:
> 
> A veteran city prosecutor declined to bring criminal charges against Mayor Frank Jackson's grandson after a woman accused him of chocking her and hitting her several times with a metal truck hitch.
> 
> Assistant City Prosecutor Aric Kinast who has worked in the city prosecutor's office for 18 years declined to proceed with criminal charges despite two eye witnesses and the victim all naming the Mayor's grandson, Frank Q. Jackson, as the attacker.
> 
> Lest you think this is a simple assault case, the Plain Dealer goes on to provide a more thorough description


Related, too:

Media blackout: At least 6 illegal aliens charged with brutal murder in Baltimore suburb



> Yesterday, local media in Baltimore reported that seven individuals had been charged with first-degree murder for the killing of Daniel Alejandro Alvarado Cuellar, whose body was found near Towson, Maryland, on July 31. According to Baltimore County police, “The cause of death was multiple stab wounds, and through our investigation, we were able to determine it was more than one person who caused those stab wounds.”
> 
> Sound familiar? Whose modus operandi is it to murder in groups with knives in the state of Maryland? Well, not a single local media outlet bothered to ask the most important question: Is this a problem native to suburban Baltimore County, or is this an imported problem?


More:



> The seventh may or may not have gotten some sort of legal status, which would explain why there is no immediate detainer. The ICE official also told CR that five of the six were Salvadoran nationals and one is a Mexican national. Maryland has the highest concentration of Salvadorans in the country.


Diversity!

Related, 3:

Cops Reportedly ‘Furious’ at Montgomery County Leadership Amid Spate of Illegal Alien Sex Crimes



> Law enforcement officials in a Maryland county are reportedly “furious” at the county executive for protecting illegal aliens at the expense of law-abiding citizens, and are “taking matters into their own hands” to get the critical issue in front of the public.
> 
> Since July 25, police in Montgomery County have arrested at least seven confirmed illegal aliens for alleged rapes and sexual assaults, and in most of the cases the victims were minors. Rank and file police officers and prosecutors in the county are reportedly blaming the sex crime epidemic on the immigration policies County Executive Marc Elrich.
> 
> In the most recent case, a Honduran national in the United States illegally, allegedly raped his 15-year-old stepdaughter in suburban Maryland, according to WJLA.


Diversity, too!


----------



## FeXL

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers Promotes Fundraiser For Antifa Thugs Who Attacked Cops in Boston



> Not even pretending to have any other agenda but political violence.
> 
> Far-left Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Ayanna Pressley lent a helping hand to violent antifa agitators over the weekend after a number of them were arrested on assault and battery charges.
> 
> The two "Squad" members urged their followers on Twitter to contribute to the bail fund for the "counter-protesters" who tangled with law enforcement while protesting the Straight Pride Parade in Boston on Saturday. A masked Antifa protester told reporters that the violence was necessary in order to shut up Straight Pride marchers.
> 
> The FundRazr page said that the monies raised would go toward "any legal fees, as well as supplies for jail support."​


----------



## FeXL

Say It Isn’t So, Joe



> Don’t burst a blood vessel there, sport.
> 
> Joe Biden: "We have to take combustion engine vehicles off the road as rapidly as we can." #ClimateTownHall pic.twitter.com/Dzp9LGEuwd
> 
> — TrumpSoldier (@DaveNYviii) September 5, 2019​
> Related: The geezers are our future.


Once again, I'll start believing in the utter urgency of all this Prog BS when they, themselves, begin practicing what they preach.


----------



## FeXL

Google Has My Dead Grandpa’s Data And He Never Used The Internet



> It turns out Google has info connecting me to my grandma (on my dad’s side) who’s alive and well but has never had the internet, and my grandpa (on my mom’s side), who recently passed away in March 2019 and also never had the internet.


----------



## FeXL

Plant-eating woman sues neighbours for barbecuing in backyard



> This is taking the term angry vegan to a whole other level.
> 
> A vegan from Perth, Australia sued her neighbours at the supreme court level because they were barbecuing meat and fish in their own backyard.
> 
> According to 9 News, Cilla Carden took the lawsuit to the Supreme Court of Western Australia, believing that her neighbours are intentionally cooking meat outdoors to anger her.
> 
> “It’s deliberate,” Carden told 9 News. “*All I can smell is fish.* I can’t enjoy my backyard.”


Bold mine.

The jokes just write themselves...


----------



## FeXL

Democrats Blame Global Warming on Meat, Air Travel, and Business at CNN's "Climate Crisis" Town Hall, and Then CNN Airs Ads For _All of Those Things_



> But hey, your #Wokeness should never be allowed to interfere with your hypocritical love of money, right #WokeCorporations?
> 
> If CNN wants to push the "Climate Crisis" narrative, and do so using Democrat talking points which they virtue signal their own belief in -- shouldn't they actually change their own behavior?


Not bloody likely...


----------



## Macfury

Some good news! Laughable prose marked in bold by me.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/thinkprogress-a-top-progressive-news-site-is-shutting-down




> ThinkProgress, a Top Progressive News Site, Has Shut Down
> 
> ThinkProgress, the influential news site that rose to prominence in the shadow of the Bush administration and helped define progressivism during the Obama years, is shutting down.
> 
> The outlet, which served as *an editorially independent project of the Democratic Party* think tank Center for American Progress, will stop current operations on Friday and be converted into a site where CAP scholars can post. Top officials at CAP had been searching for a buyer to take over ThinkProgress, which has run deficits for years, and according to sources there were potentially three serious buyers in the mix recently. But in a statement to staff, Navin Nayak, the executive director of the Center for American Progress Action Fund, said the site was ultimately unable to secure a patron.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Some good news!


:clap::lmao::clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Say hi to Adolf when you get down there...

Robert Mugabe, ex-leader of Zimbabwe, dead at 95



> Robert Mugabe, the longtime leader of Zimbabwe who was forced to resign in 2017 after a military takeover, has died.
> 
> His successor Emmerson Mnangagwa confirmed Mugabe’s death in a tweet Friday, mourning him as an “icon of liberation.”
> 
> Mugabe was a former guerrilla chief who took power after the end of white minority rule in 1980 and presided over a country whose early promise was eroded by economic turmoil and human rights violations.


Robert Mugabe: Only God Can Remove Me From Power
God: brb on call w/angel of death



> He had been deposed by a coup in 2017.
> 
> Now the brutal racist tyrant who once boasted "Zimbabwe is mine" is finally, mercifully dead at age 95.
> 
> Zimbabwe's former president Robert Mugabe, who was once feted as an independence hero but whose 37-year rule left his country deeply divided and nearly broke, has died at the age of 95.​


----------



## FeXL

More on the demise of TP...

You Will Be Made to... Learn to Code



> BREAKING — The influential progressive news site ThinkProgess is being shut down today. Twelve remaining staffers are losing their jobs https://t.co/qhpDBh5Yol
> — Sam Stein (@samstein) September 6, 2019​
> Think Progress had previously been funded by the leftwing funding/agitation group Center for American Progress, who cut them off.
> 
> I wonder who funds Center for American Progress.
> 
> Oh, right: Names you'd expect, like George Soros, and...Walmart is a major contributor too.
> 
> Well whaddaya know.


----------



## FeXL

Major League Soccer Team Bans Betsy Ross Flag, Calls it a ‘Symbol for Hate Groups’



> America’s premier soccer league, Major League Soccer, has declared the red, white, and blue Betsy Ross flag a “symbol for hate groups” and banned a couple in Utah from waving it at games.
> 
> A Utah couple who were in attendance at a Major League Soccer Real Salt Lake game says they were told by stadium officials to put away their Betsy Ross flag because the original flag of the American Revolution is a “symbol for hate groups.”
> 
> According to Randolf and Diana Scott, the league now claims that the flag, one of America’s earliest national banners, has been adopted by “hate groups,” according to Fox News.


----------



## FeXL

Brain dead...

Virginia: Muslim State Senate Candidate Cries 'Islamophobia' When He’s Quoted



> Qasim Rashid, an Ahmadi Muslim who is running as a Democrat for the Virginia State Senate, is enraged at the dirty tricks of his opponent, Richard Stuart. “My Republican opponent,” fumed Rashid in a video last week, “is launching anti-Muslim, Islamophobic attacks against me questioning my loyalty to the United States and questioning my ties with terrorism, I mean just the most ridiculous, meritless claims that are imaginable.” What did Stuart do to warrant these charges? *Why, the racist, bigoted Islamophobe had the temerity to quote Rashid’s own words.*


Bold mine.

Related:

Officials In ‘Sanctuary’ County Lash Out At Conservative Media For Reporting On String Illegal Alien Sex Crimes



> Officials in Montgomery County, Maryland, blamed conservative media, the White House and a top immigration official Thursday for drawing attention to a recent spate of sexual assaults carried out by illegal aliens.
> 
> The county, which is just north of Washington, D.C., has drawn national attention after seven illegal aliens from Central America were arrested there on sex crime-related charges since July 25.
> 
> “There has been a lot of inaccurate information spread by the White House, President Trump, Acting USCIS Director Ken Cuccinelli, local and national conservative news outlets and neo-Nazi sympathizers regarding our criminal justice system and its process,” the county council said in a statement.
> 
> Ken Cuccinelli, the acting director of U.S. Customs and Immigration Services, earlier blamed the county’s so-called “sanctuary” policies for enabling the crimes.


----------



## FeXL

<snort>

Why Did The Moonbat Cross The Road?

I've never been to one but next time I'm in the neighbourhood thereof, I'm going to drop by, just to p!$$ off some Prog...


----------



## FeXL

Study: Vegans Have Higher Risk for Strokes



> While the climate alarmists and World Health Organization are screaming for people to stop eating meat, a new study suggests that vegans have a higher risk of suffering a stroke. Vegans do not eat any food item that originates from animals, including eggs, dairy and of course animal or fish protein.
> 
> Altogether, there were 2,820 cases of coronary heart disease (CHD) and 1,072 cases of stroke – including 300 haemorrhagic strokes, which happen when a weakened blood vessel bursts and bleeds into the brain.
> 
> The pescatarians were found to have a 13% lower risk of CHD than the meat-eaters, while the vegetarians and vegans had a 22% lower risk.
> 
> But those on plant-based diets had a 20% higher risk of stroke. The researchers suggested this could be linked to low vitamin B12 levels but said more studies were needed to investigate the connection.


Settled Science!!!


----------



## FeXL

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> A vegan activist claims she was chased & shot at by angry farmers after she entered a property & took rabbits in a "rescue attempt." @SarahHarris: "This should be a lesson to those other militant vegans… Don't be stupid." #Studio10 pic.twitter.com/wd6jCRsb41
> 
> — Studio 10 (@Studio10au) September 5, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

When The FBI Does It, That Means That It’s Not Illegal



> A Story of 2 Probes and the FBI
> 
> The documents, quietly released as part of the FBI’s case files for the “Midyear Exam,” its code name for the Clinton email investigation, revive a lingering mystery from Clinton’s tenure as the nation’s chief diplomat: *Why did Sidney Blumenthal, the former journalist and Bill Clinton White House aide, send her a series of detailed memos and reports about Libya beginning in 2011?
> 
> The documents offer an answer. They allege that Blumenthal sent the emails as a “quid pro quo” to free up classified State Department financial intelligence to help Libya recover as much as $66 billion spirited offshore by slain strongman Moammar Gadhafi.
> 
> Out of that, Blumenthal and associates stood to gain a brokers’ cut of perhaps hundreds of millions of dollars.*
> 
> The private Libya inquiry leaves important issues unsettled. The documents do not include emails or other original source material to support the allegations within. While claiming to possess evidence that Blumenthal and his associates had contracts and offshore accounts to repatriate the money, the documents say “no concrete evidence” was found suggesting Clinton acted to support the effort.
> 
> Yet if verified, the files might shed light on why Clinton kept her emails, tens of thousands of which have gone missing, out of normal government communication channels. ​It’s long, grab a coffee.


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Surprise! The Left is Now Pressuring Google To Stop Even Linking Climate Skeptic Blogs and News Sources



> #BuhMuhPrivateMonopoly, right David French?
> 
> What they mean is this: If you search for a story about the climate, google will still return some (de-ranked) results that link to climate-skeptical sources.
> 
> The left isn't happy with the de-ranking that's already going on, with pretty much only leftwing sites on the first two pages of returns.
> 
> They want _all_ climate-skeptic sites censored from search results.


----------



## FeXL

Actions —> Consequences

Weak1: Seats Still Empty for Several Teams as NFL’s 100th Season Kicks Off



> This week starts the NFL’s 100th season, but some teams seem to still be finding a awful lot of empty seats.


----------



## SINC

Yep, when pro players start playing ball and not playing politics fans might come back. Not a chance in hell if the players keep disrespecting the national anthem.


----------



## FeXL

Good!

48 States and Two US Territories Join Massive Anti-Trust Lawsuit Against Google



> Quick, activate the Corporate "Conservative" Shield Maidens.
> 
> The doctrine of corporate infallibility is being challenged by the heretics and infidels; we need the zealous defenders of the faith to start paying us back for all those corporate junkets, corporate speaking gigs, and corporate "donations."
> 
> Less than two months after the Justice Department initiated a wide-ranging antitrust review of big tech companies, 50 U.S. states and territories, led by Texas, Monday announced their own investigation into Google's "potential monopolistic behavior."
> 
> ...
> 
> A key issue in the states' probe is whether Google abuses its market dominance in online search, advertising, and mobile operating systems to unfairly gain leverage in other markets, stifling innovation and harming consumers. Although anti-conservative bias among Google's leadership has been documented and frequently draws the ire of top Republicans, the antitrust probes do not expressly relate to those concerns.​


----------



## FeXL

Questions, questions, questions...

Pudding First



> It occurs to me that if you start demanding that small children be allowed to vote in general elections – largely because you assume that their choices, their politics, will tend to mirror your own - then perhaps it’s time to ponder why your own politics correspond with the imagined preferences of children, who are, by definition, unworldly and irresponsible. Such that you grudgingly concede that, “Enfranchising everyone [i.e., including small children] will make the electorate less informed on average.” The rest of us, meanwhile, may wish to ponder whether a leftist’s desire to exploit the ignorance of small children in order to further her own socialist vanities is not only farcical, but degenerate


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Hasbro goes woke with new “Ms. Monopoly” board game that pays women more than men



> Monopoly, the infamous family board game that has ruined friendships for over 80 years, has decided to take a heavy dose of the “woke” pill.
> 
> Hasbro is debuting a special edition of Monopoly which “celebrates women’s empowerment” by giving female players more money. A new mascot will debut alongside the boardgame, both being aptly named “Ms. Monopoly.”
> 
> Each turn, women will collect 240 dollars when passing “GO,” while male players will be stuck collecting 200 dollars. By doing so, Hasbro has created the very first game with an actual gender pay gap, all in the name of—you guessed it—equality!


----------



## FeXL

On the 18th anniversary...

9/11 Senate Hearing: No Mention of Radical Islam, Climate Change Is Major Threat



> No mention of radical Islam was made by any senators during Monday’s Senate Homeland Security Committee hearing — uniquely held at the National 9/11 Memorial & Museum in New York City, NY — days before the 18th anniversary of the Islamic terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001.
> 
> Post-9/11 domestic instances of Islamic terrorism were also ignored, including but not limited to the attacks in Chattanooga, Fort Hood, Orlando, and San Bernardino. The only references to ideological dimensions of Islamic terrorism were made by former Secretary of Homeland Security Michael Chertoff, who referred to “jihadi terrorists” in three instances.
> 
> Chertoff was joined by Janet Napolitano and Jeh Johnson, two former directors of the Department of Homeland Security in testifying before the committee, professedly on matters of national security.
> 
> “Climate change poses an existential threat” to America and Earth, declared Sen. Gary Peters (D-MI), ranking member of the Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee. He linked “climate change” to 9/11 in his opening remarks, calling on DHS to prioritize halting the ostensible phenomenon:


----------



## FeXL

Further:

New York Times Tweet to Mark Anniversary of September 11: Some Planes Did Some Things



> They've since deleted the tweet, but they original tweeted out:
> 
> 18 years have passed since airplanes took aim and brought down the World Trade Center. Today, families will once again gather and grieve at the site where more than 2000 people died.​
> Is it time for common-sense plane control?


Damn those autonomous, sentient, rebellious planes! Damn them!!!


----------



## FeXL

Broke-Brained Trump Critics Exhibit More Signs of Mental Illness



> He's _crazy!_, shrieked the lunatics, covered in bruises and cuts from self-harm sessions.
> 
> Nasty leftwinger Michelle Goldberg having night terrors over Trump.
> 
> New York Times columnist Michelle Goldberg indicated on Friday that President Trump's election was so upsetting that it gave her years of insomnia.
> 
> ...
> 
> "[A prediction that a blue wave is coming] will not be enough to lessen the insomnia that has plagued me since the cursed night when Trump was elected," Goldberg wrote.​


:---(

Related:

Mike Flynn's Lawyer Files Motion Suggesting that Josef Misfud -- Perjuriously Represented by the FBI as a Russian Operative as Part of Their Felonious Russian Conspiracy Fraud -- Was Actually Working as a Spy for the FBI Since 2015



> In a new filing requesting contempt findings against the Special Counsel’s office for allegedly suppressing evidence of Mike Flynn’s innocence, Flynn’s lawyer drops a bomb suggesting that Joseph Mifsud was spying on Flynn for the FBI in 2015. https://t.co/qjFERgqSNP pic.twitter.com/6vz1WmQAN6
> — Sean Davis (@seanmdav) September 11, 2019​


Related, too:

Rumor: IG Reports Are Being Circulated in the DOJ and Say That the FISA Warrants Were Obtained _ILLEGALLY_



> This seems to be claimed most emphatically by Joe DiGenova, who has been wrong in his predictions before.
> 
> But you know-- that just means he's due.
> 
> On Monday, Washington lawyer and former U.S. Attorney Joe DiGenova told Washington’s WMAL that, "I can report categorically that the inspector general has found that all four FISA warrants were illegal. They were based on false information supplied to the FISA Court. And Michael Horowitz has concluded that all four FISA warrants were illegal."​


----------



## FeXL

Clown World: Canadian Cancer Society Claims Men Without Cervixes Can Get Cervical Cancer



> There is no explanation for the following story but mass hysteria, which is a phenomenon where a large group of people can hallucinate the same delusion all at once. That’s exactly what is happening with the trans-hysterical movement in Western countries. Take Canada, for example. These people north of our border have lost their minds, and I don’t mean just random folks, but major institutions like the Canadian Cancer Society.
> 
> A new ad campaign to fight cervical cancer is dominated by a transgender person who is a biological male and has no cervix. Look at the absurdity of the ad under the caption "Transwomen and Cervical Cancer Screening."


Yuk it up, you h8ters! Why, I was in to see my gynecologist just last week & was told I'm cervical cancer free...


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> The Nazis were smart. They didn't immediately introduce the idea of genocide to the German people. They started with the infirm and the retarded and the chronically ill, and gradually desensitized Germany to the ultimate goal of the destruction of the Jewish people. I see nothing different in this vile and savage behavior on the part of the oh-so-sophisticated Dutch. You know, the Dutch people who enthusiastically participated in the murder of 75% of its Jews.
> 
> Dutch court clears doctor in landmark euthanasia trial
> 
> The doctor, who was not named in court, was cleared of any wrongdoing in carrying out euthanasia three years ago on a 74-year-old woman. The patient was given fatal doses of drugs despite some indications she might have changed her mind since declaring in writing that she wanted euthanasia.​
> "Despite some indications?" They drugged her coffee and held her down for the lethal injection!


----------



## FeXL

Report: U.S. DC Attorney Jessie Liu Will Indict Andrew McCabe…



> Several news outlets are now reporting that U.S. Attorney for DC, Jessie Liu, will likely indict former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe for lying to FBI investigators.
> 
> The reporting is based on leaked email communications from the lawyers representing Andrew McCabe, where McCabe’s legal appeals to Main Justice and current DOJ Deputy Attorney General James Rosen were rejected.


Related:

McCabe's Plea to Avoid Prosecution? _Denied._



> I think they do realize that their recent policy of zealously prosecuting the Commoners while permitting the Gentry to merely retire with their full pensions intact was beginning to spur the Commoners into considering a revolution.
> 
> I hope they don't think the Commoners will be appeased with one medium-sized fish.


----------



## FeXL

It's not the right kind of socialism...

Bernie Sanders: ‘Extremely Unfair’ To Compare My Socialism to Venezuela’s Socialism



> Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders was asked about the difference between his embrace of socialism and the failed socialist nation of Venezuela during the ABC News Democratic debate Thursday — and he called the comparison “extremely unfair.”


----------



## FeXL

Oh, here's a surprise!

Elizabeth Warren a Direct Descendant of Militia ‘Indian Fighter’ Who Fought Seminole Tribe



> Sen. Elizabeth Warren’s (D-MA) great-great-great grandfather Jonathan Crawford served in Major William Lauderdale’s Battalion of Tennessee Volunteer Militia from November 1837 to May 1838, a six month time period during which it fought two battles in Florida against the Seminoles.


Related:

Elizabeth Warren's Indian-persecuting ancestors pile up - and she'd like you to pay the reparations



> That's quite a record for someone who falsely claimed Native American ancestry in order to win at least two ivy-league teaching posts, and something she continued to perpetrate on her Texas bar card to practice law. *Still stiffing the Indians after all these years, not all that different from her ancestors. Benefit in hand, and now that she's running for president, she apologizes.
> 
> But we haven't exactly seen her open her own checkbook.*


----------



## FeXL

No Body's Business But Mine: How Menstruation Apps Are Sharing Your Data



> In December 2018, Privacy international exposed the dubious practices of some of the most popular apps in the world.
> 
> Out of the 36 apps we tested, we found that 61% automatically transfer data to Facebook the moment a user opens the app. This happens whether the user has a Facebook account or not, and whether they are logged into Facebook or not. We also found that some of those apps routinely send Facebook incredibly detailed and sometimes sensitive personal data. Again, it didn’t matter if people were logged out of Facebook *or didn’t have an account.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

They needed a freakin' fire truck...



> ...to hose down the blood-drenched neighbourhood - and that's not a hyperbolic turn of phrase...





> Three-hundred and twenty six people *charged with firearms offences* are free on bail in Toronto today, Chief Mark Saunders revealed Friday as he seeks to redistribute blame for the sudden increase in gun violence in the city over the last seven days.​


Well, hell. You don't expect all those farmers & duck hunters to reside in jail when the crops are ready to come off, do you?

Related:

Time to release all police race-crime statistics



> The Toronto Police Services Board is reportedly considering publicly releasing race-based crime statistics, reversing a 30-year-old ban on the practice.
> 
> According to a CBC News report last week, this policy reversal could start as early as next year, with police tracking and reporting the races of individuals in some encounters with the police.
> 
> While I have long supported the public release of all race-based crime data, how we’ve come to this point is a study in irony.


----------



## FeXL

Gloria Allred's Daughter, Lisa Bloom, Begged for Work from Harvey Weinstein, Arguing That As Someone Who Posed as a Feminist, She'd Be the Perfect Person to Undermine and Attack Weinstein's Accusers



> It's all a grift, and it's all about Identity Politics.
> 
> If you have the right Identity, you can do anything. You can weaponize and monetize your Identity. If you have the right Identity, you can do all the nasty things you claim people with the Wrong Identity do, and get paid and praised for it.


----------



## FeXL

The Democrat-Antifa Axis



> If you think the far-left Black Bloc and the mainstream party of Hillary Clinton and Joe Biden have little in common, you haven’t been paying attention to what’s happening in Portland.


----------



## FeXL

"But Planned Parenthood isn't all baaaaaad!!!" :-(

WATCH: Nurse Testifies Infants Surviving Abortion Left to Die in Hospital ‘Soiled Utility Room’



> Registered nurse Jill Stanek testified before a House committee that she cared for an infant with Down syndrome who had survived an abortion and was left to die in the hospital’s “soiled utility room.”


----------



## FeXL

Witness: Not Only Did Jeffrey Epstein Have Girls Under 18 On His Island a Year Ago -- Forbidden by His Plea Deal -- He Had Girls Visit Him Who Were 11 and 12 Years Old



> Via John Sexton, CNBC reports:
> 
> On July 10, a Marshals inspector contacted an air traffic controller at the St. Thomas airport whose number was provided by the Herald reporter, a document shows.
> 
> That controller told the inspector that between June 2018 and November "she has seen Epstein get off the plane with young girls," and recalled two specific times, "with the first being two girls who appeared to be eleven (11) to twelve (12) years old," the report says. "Another time a girl looked to be" 16 to 18 years old, the report said.​


----------



## FeXL

Another idiot whose education system failed him...

David Hogg Blames America’s ‘History Of White Supremacy’ For Gun Violence



> Gun control activist David Hogg blamed the United States’ “history of white supremacy” for gun violence that occurs in the country during an appearance on MSNBC Friday night.
> 
> Host Chris Hayes asked Hogg about how gun control could work in the U.S. when there is already a “very violent culture in America.”
> 
> “How do you and the movement think about that?” Hayes asked.
> 
> “I think it comes down to reckoning with our history, and our history of white supremacy in the United States, and the fact that we live in a post-genocidal society, oftentimes that was orchestrated by the United States government and that, if we want to talk about mass shootings, we have to recognize the massive number of indigenous mass shootings that were committed by the United States government,” Hogg answered.


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> Feds Demand Apple And Google Hand Over Names Of 10,000+ Users Of A Gun Scope App
> 
> If the court approves the demand, and Apple and Google decide to hand over the information, it could include data on thousands of people who have nothing to do with the crimes being investigated, privacy activists warned. Edin Omanovic, lead on Privacy International's State Surveillance program, said it would set a dangerous precedent and scoop up “huge amounts of innocent people’s personal data.”
> 
> “Such orders need to be based on suspicion and be particularized—this is neither,” Omanovic added.​


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant



> Isn't that a hoot? The KKK guys and the white nationalist/separatists/supremacists, whom we are told are the Absolute Worst People Who Have Ever Existed In The History of the Entire Universe, are nonetheless willing to talk to a black guy, and the dialog got to the point where some of them actually changed their minds. *But not the lily white soy boys of Antifa. Oh no, they've constructed a bubble that is pretty much impermeable. They don't want anything to do with actually talking to anyone else, all they want to do is yell, break things, and throw stuff at people.* So remember this the next time that simpering fredo Chris Cuomo or any of the other imbecilic talking heads on CNN or MSNBC defends them. Because they can't get it through their tiny little pea brains that just because they say they're anti-fascist, it doesn't mean they're anti-fascist."


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Do the Toronto Raptors also sell...



> ...a line of team-branded yarmulkes? What about Raptor kilts, turbans, cowboy boots, rosaries or dreamcatchers?
> 
> _ The Toronto Raptors say a new *line of team-branded hijabs* is part of a broader effort to be more inclusive to fans of *ALL* cultures._​


----------



## FeXL

Former NFL Player Accused of Vandalizing His Own Business with ‘MAGA’ and Racist Slurs



> A former NFL player has been arrested in Georgia for vandalizing his own business with racist slurs and the phrase “MAGA,” to make it appear as if Trump supporters and racists attacked him.
> 
> Former Washington Redskins tackle Edawn Coughman, 31, was arrested in Gwinnett County, Georgia, on September 11 after someone reported the vandalism of his small restaurant.


I blame too many hits to the head...


----------



## FeXL

Bro-Fo!!!

Omar Suggests She Was A Victim Of 9/11, Refuses To Acknowledge Her Remarks Were Offensive



> Far-left Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) refused to acknowledge on Sunday that her remarks trivializing the September 11, 2001, Islamic terrorist attacks that killed thousands of innocent Americans were offensive and went so far as to suggest that she, herself, was a victim of the attack.


VICTIM!!!


----------



## FeXL

Washington Post Express Shuts Down, Laying Off 20 "Journalists"



> The free commuter paper was put out of business due to a lack of public interest in something free.
> 
> Even at zero dollars and zero cents, it did not have enough customers.
> 
> The whiny babies blamed the public's complete lack of interest in anything they did on smart phones.
> 
> "Add Express to the list of print publications done in by mobile technology," the editors wrote. "Sadly, this is our final edition."
> 
> 
> The Post announced the shuttering of its Express publication just a day earlier, ending the 16-year run of the publication handed out to riders on D.C.'s Metro rail system.
> 
> About 20 journalists have been laid off as a result of the publication's closure. The Washington Post Guild, which did not represent the Express's writers, slammed the decision and in particular the short notice given to employees, some of whom found out from media reports.​


Learn to code!!!


----------



## FeXL

More on Bro-Fo & some people did some thing.

Ilhan Omar: When You Think About It, Didn't America Terrorize Muslims After 9/11?


----------



## FeXL

Democrats Write Off the White Working Class, Figuring They Couldn't Possibly Do Worse With Them Than They Did in 2016.
They're Wrong.



> An editor for the Cook Politico Report tweeted this morning that the Democrats are whistling past the graveyard when they run against the white working class.
> 
> Here's why the "let's win without working-class whites" mentality doesn't hold water for Dems. That demog comprises 45% of all eligible U.S. voters, but:
> 
> 61% in Wisconsin
> 61% in New Hampshire
> 56% in Michigan
> 56% in Minnesota
> 56% in Pennsylvania
> 47% in North Carolina
> 
> Good luck.​


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

So, you bastards won't criticize how Muslims treat their women. How about how Muslims treat their dogs?

Appalling



> And entirely predictable: _U.S. Spends Millions to Train Bomb-Sniffing Dogs Gifted to Arab Nations that Abuse Them_ (sorry, link fixed)
> 
> It is a heartbreaking story involving the taxpayer-funded Explosive Detection Canine Program (EDCP), which also provides specially trained dogs to foreign nations—mostly Arabic—under an antiterrorism assistance project operated by the State Department. The goal is to enhance the ability of their law enforcement agencies to deter and counter terrorism. The State Department doesn’t bother following up to assure that the recipient nations are keeping their end of the agreement to adequately care for the precious animals. The sordid details resulting from the government’s negligence are only public because the State Department Inspector General received an anonymous complain on its hotline. The watchdog launched an investigation and published the findings in a lengthy report that includes agonizing pictures of the victims in the custody of their foreign handlers.


----------



## FeXL

New York Times Publishes Article That Discovers New Feminist Cause for Feminist Maniacs To Rage Against. The New Cause Is (Spins Wheel) "Poop Shaming."



> I think the Times has pieces of **** like this all loaded up in the chamber, ready to crap them out when they need to change the story away from their last ****-the-bed moment.
> 
> This is embarrassing as hell, but at least the discussion here isn't about whether the New York Times engages in deliberate slander for partisan ends.
> 
> We may be living in an age where certain pockets of the corporate world are breathlessly adapting to women’s needs -- company-subsidized tampons, salary workshops, lactation rooms. But even in the world's most progressive workplace, it’s not a stretch to think that you might have an empowered female executive leading a meeting at one moment and then sneaking off to another floor to relieve herself, the next.
> 
> Poop shame is real -- and it disproportionately affects women, who suffer from higher rates of irritable bowel syndrome and inflammatory bowel disease. In other words, the patriarchy has seeped into women’s intestinal tracts. Let's call it the pootriarchy.
> 
> Girls aren't born with poo shame -- it's something they're taught.​


----------



## FeXL

Math is hard for Progs...

Grampy Biden: Not "To Sound Like a Wonk Here," But My Child Tax Credit Would Put "720 Million Men and Women" Back Into the Workforce



> Despite a US population of only 330 million, Joe Biden says child tax credit would put 720 million women back into the workforce.
> 
> That’s like double the population of the US. pic.twitter.com/DgChhZRzFl
> — Steve Guest (@SteveGuest) September 17, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Please Be True



> TRUMP ADMINISTRATION SET TO ANNOUNCE WEDNESDAY IT IS STRIPPING CALIFORNIA OF ABILITY TO SET ITS OWN VEHICLE EMISSIONS RULES


Interesting...

From the comments:



> California requires an executive waiver to set it’s own vehicle emission standards, which has been in place for a long time. Trump is removing this waiver, as is the president’s prerogative. If california, or congress has a problem with it, they can attempt to put it into law at the congressional level, or take it to court if california so chooses.


----------



## FeXL

Women's March Cuts Ties With Three Founding Members Accused of Anti-Semitism



> Credibly accused.
> 
> The Women’s March is cutting ties with three inaugural board members who have been dogged by accusations of anti-Semitism, infighting and financial mismanagement — controversies some say have slowed the organization’s progress and diminished its impact.
> 
> Co-Chairs Bob Bland, Tamika Mallory and Linda Sarsour stepped down from the board July 15, though the organization has been slow to announce their departures. The Women’s March website continued to host their photos and titles as co-chairs through this week, when the group announced the board turnover.​


Related:

Report: Women’s March Dropping Sarsour, Mallory, and Bland Due to Anti-Semitism Controversies



> According to The Washington Post, the Women’s Match has decided to let loose three members due to their anti-Semitism, which has brought down the movement.
> 
> Bob Bland, Tamika Mallory, and Linda Sarsour have a long history of anti-Semitism and associating themselves with anti-Semitics.
> 
> *But one new board member may cause the same headaches for The Women’s March.*
> 
> Carmen Lopez will remain on the board. She also runs Gathering for justice, which is “a criminal justice reform group that seeks to end child incarceration and reform the justice system at large.”
> 
> The controversy began when Mallory attended a Nation of Islam event. Notorious anti-Semitic Louis Farrakhan performed his usual schtick, which blamed the Jews and whites for everything wrong in the world.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

FeXL said:


> So, you bastards won't criticize how Muslims treat their women. How about how Muslims treat their dogs?


Silence from the masses. Tacit agreement.

Quelle surprise...


----------



## FeXL

Missing the Point about Liz Warren



> Sure, admittedly the monikers 'Fauxcahontas' and 'Liawatha' apply 100% to the Marxist Democrat Liz Warren who badly wants to be President in 2020.
> - They are pithy, edgy, and funny as all Hell...
> 
> But the[y] entirely 'miss' the point by a country mile.
> - She wittingly, intentionally, voluntarily and willingly CHOSE to **** over every one who deserved to benefit from any special programs for her own personal benefit.


Definitely all the qualifications required for a fine, upstanding, Prog...


----------



## FeXL

NYT Employed Racist, Homophobic Fact-Checker



> A long, long history of racist and homophobic abuse.
> 
> *But of course the rules are different for New York Times employees.*
> 
> A researcher and fact checker for the New York Times has a history of using racist and homophobic slurs on Twitter, according to a journalist for Newsmax. Gina Cherelus -- who on her LinkedIn page describes herself as "a researcher and fact-checker for The New York Times' Opinion section" -- appears to have deleted the offensive Tweets on Tuesday. But some were still accessible on her Twitter account.
> 
> But Newsmax host John Cardillo has posted screen hots of tweets apparently from Cherelus’ account in which she used words like "*******" and "*****" while also referring disparagingly to Asians, Latinos, and "white people."​


My bold.


----------



## FeXL

Who knew?

John Hopkins Psychiatrist: ‘Gender Confusions Are Mostly Driven by Psychological and Psychosocial Problems’



> Dr. Paul R. McHugh, the Distinguished Service Professor of Psychiatry at Johns Hopkins University and former psychiatrist–in-chief for Johns Hopkins Hospital, who has studied transgendered people for 40 years, believes that patients suffering gender dysphoria need psychological care – not gender reassignment treatment.
> 
> “I think their mental problems, often depression, discouragement are the things that need treatment,” Dr. McHugh, who has argued that it is a scientific fact that “transgendered men do not become women, nor do transgendered women become men,” told The College Fix in an interview published Tuesday:
> 
> “I believe that these gender confusions are mostly being driven by psychological and psychosocial problems these people have. That explains the rapid onset gender dysphoria (Brown University Researcher) Lisa Littman has spelled out.”​


More:



> Because their problems are psychological, many people who become transgender find that they no less troubled after the change, he says...


Which might be, just maybe, the reason suicide rates among TG's doesn't change after the fact, huh?

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Clinton Mega-Donor Ed Buck, Who Has Had Two People Die of Drug Overdose In His House, Is Finally Arrested After _Third_ Man is Nearly Killed by Drugs



> My suspicion is that he has a very weird Gay Angel of Death compulsion.
> 
> He seems to get off on injecting people with drugs and watching them die.
> 
> This last guy reportedly tried to _escape_ from Buck's house to get help, but Buck stopped him.


More:



> Was Buck's status as a gay activist and Democrat donor (investing heavily in local politicians) and Friend of Hillary's what protected him for so long? No one knows, but the answer is "Clearly Yes."


Better put him on suicide watch, as well...


----------



## FeXL

Good, good, good...

New York Times Shuts Down Spanish-Language Platform



> Aw, I imagine there are some layoffs involved here.
> 
> The New York Times on Tuesday announced the closure of its Spanish-language platform, NYT en Espanol.
> 
> "As of today, we've discontinued NYT en Español as a separate, standalone operation. Since it launched in 2016, the site published around 10 high-quality original [stories] and translated New York Times stories…in Spanish," a New York Times spokesperson said in a statement to The Hill.​


And, I don't habla much Espanol, but I got this:



> _Aprende a codificar._


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## FeXL

Poll: 3-in-4 Swing Voters Oppose Democrats’ Driver’s Licenses for Illegal Aliens



> Nearly three-in-four swing voters say they oppose giving driver’s licenses to illegal aliens living in the United States, along with a majority of whites, black Americans, Hispanics, Republicans, and Democrats, a new poll finds.
> 
> The latest Harvard/Harris Poll reveals overwhelming opposition against state’s allowing illegal aliens to obtain driver’s licenses, across racial, geographic, socioeconomic, and political divides. In fact, every demographic in the U.S. opposes driver’s licenses for illegal aliens by a majority except voters who identify as “liberal.”
> 
> Overall, 72 percent of all U.S. voters said they oppose allowing illegal aliens to obtain driver’s licenses, including 74 percent of swing voters, 85 percent of GOP voters, and 73 percent of self-described “moderates.” Even Democrat voters, by a majority of almost 60 percent, said illegal aliens should not be allowed to obtain driver’s licenses.


----------



## FeXL

More on Bro-Fo!

Ilhan Omar Tweeted To Her Father, Nur Said, Who Just Happens to Also Be Her Ex-Husband's Father. Then She Deleted The Tweet.



> Ilhan Omar may have a different last name than her brother Elmi, but they share a father.
> 
> She denies this, but in 2013, she thanked "Allah" for a father like Nur Said.
> 
> Nur Said just happens to also be her ex-husband's father as well.
> 
> Recently she deleted this tweet. She sent out a flack to lie and claim Nur Said isn't her father's name, it's just a... nickname. It's just a nickname she uses for her father which just happens to also be the real legal name of her ex-husband's father.
> 
> Ilhan Omar has just deleted this tweet from 2013 that proves her father is Nur Said, which makes her Ilhan Nur Said (surnames are the fathers names in most Muslim/MENA countries), and that Ahmed Nur Said, who she married, is in fact her brother.
> 
> Why did you delete it, @IlhanMN!? pic.twitter.com/rRjwPyu2X7
> — Imam Mohamad Tawhidi (@Imamofpeace) September 17, 2019​


D'oh!!! 

More:



> *Case closed: Ilhan "Omar," actually Ilhan Nur Said, entered the country originally by fraud, posing under an assumed name, and then later committed fraud again by marrying her actual biological brother.*


Bold mine.

:yikes:

Once again: all the characteristics required to be a Prog in good standing. 

And then some...


----------



## FeXL

New York City Considering Ban On Chocolate Milk In Schools



> It’s a school lunch staple, but could it soon be a thing of the past?
> 
> The Department of Education is reportedly considering a ban on chocolate milk in city schools.
> 
> But that idea is not exactly sitting well with some parents.


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside...

Beyond Woke



> Tim Hortons will no longer offer Beyond Meat products at its eateries outside Ontario and B.C.
> 
> “We are always listening to our guests and testing a wide variety of products across the country,” Restaurant Brands International (RBI), the parent company of Tim Hortons, wrote in an email to CBC News.​


----------



## FeXL

Robert Francis "Blotto" O'Rourke Holds a Reddit AMA (Ask Me Anything); Half of the Questions Are About His Hitlerian Position on Guns, or Internet Scuttlebutt That He's Secretly a Furry



> I don't know if there's any real reason for the furry thing, whether it's a "real" rumor or just something made up to troll.
> 
> Answer: I'm told that Blotto dressed up as a furry for some of his stupid Rich Kid "Punk" Band shows, and some suspect he took his work home with him.
> 
> But all the people on the internet seem to believe it, and I think that means it's true.
> 
> Here are the a non-fursona-related questions, mostly about guns:


----------



## FeXL

Curious, that...

Harris, Sanders, Warren Stay Mum On Fracking Ban Proposals After Attack Sends Oil Markets Soaring



> * Sens. Bernie Sanders, Kamala Harris and Elizabeth Warren are staying tight-lipped on anti-fracking positions as reports show U.S. natural gas production helped prevent chaos after attacks on Saudi Arabia’s oil plants.
> * An energy analyst told the Daily Caller News Foundation that their “agenda is not practical” in a world where natural gas helps the country weather such disruptions.
> * Crude markets rebounded slightly after Saudi Arabia announced its oil lines would be back online shortly following attacks.


----------



## FeXL

Sick, sick, sick...

2,246 Fetal Remains Found At Abortionist’s Home Should Be The Catalyst To End Abortion



> My heart skipped a beat as I read the news. The fetal remains of 2,246 children had just been found at the home of Ulrich “George” Klopfer. These 2,246 medically preserved fetal remains found on Sept. 12 tell a story of a troubled man and shine a light on the need for effective abortion oversight laws.
> 
> What kind of man ignores disposal requirements and pockets the babies he aborts as trophies? This kind of behavior reminds us of serial killers such as Ted Bundy and fellow abortionist Kermit Gosnell.


Related:

OB/GYN Testifies Before Congress: Babies That Survive Abortion Are Being Left to Die



> As Democrats continue to block a House vote on the "Born-Alive Abortion Survivors Protection Act (H.R. 962)," Dr. Kathi Aultman, M.D., recently testified on the issue and told CNSNews.com that, as a society, “we have been so blinded by the abortion rhetoric that now letting babies die after they are born doesn't seem bad either.”
> 
> “The opposition is saying that it [H.R. 962] is an impediment to abortion, which it is not,” Aultman told CNSNews.com. “It only deals with a baby that has survived abortion and asks you to treat that baby like you would treat any baby of that same gestational age.”


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

Ilhan Omar’s Husband No Longer Works for Minneapolis Councilwoman. Sources Say Omar Asked for Him to Be Fired.



> On August 27, Dr. Beth Mynett filed for divorce from Democratic political consultant Tim Mynett. Dr. Mynett’s filing -- submitted under penalty of perjury -- included claims that raised the gossipy open secret of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s extramarital affair with Tim Mynett to a more serious matter of public corruption.
> 
> The divorce filing suggested serial campaign finance violations by Rep. Omar. (Questionable finances have been a recurring theme with Omar; in June of this year she was found guilty of a half-dozen or so violations.) The divorce filing also included one disturbing allegation about Rep. Omar’s character and judgment.


----------



## FeXL

Is that just rape or actual rape-rape?

Revealed: 80 Percent of Central American Women, Girls Raped Crossing into U.S.



> For all the political Left’s shrieks about a so-called “War on women” and a systemic “rape culture” pervasive throughout American society, the reality that some 8 in 10 women and girls are sexually assaulted during the dangerous trek from Mexico and South America to the U.S. southern border is met mostly with silence.
> 
> The media and Democrats’ refusal to acknowledge this wanton brutality is why I wrote my new book 50 Things They Don’t Want You to Know, in which I highlight a seldom reported investigation into sexual assault of migrants by Splinter News, which is owned by Univision — an anti-Trump and anti-wall outfit. The report revealed the stunning truth that 80 percent of Central American women and girls are raped during their journey, primarily while traveling through Mexico or when they cross the U.S. border.


----------



## FeXL

Yesss!!!

Corey Lewandowski’s Home Run



> Corey sat down at the witness table, looked Chairman Nadler and his fellow Democrats in the eye, and effortlessly hit a political home run, saying this of the Mueller report:
> 
> _ It is now clear the investigation was populated by many Trump haters who had their own agenda — to try and take down a duly elected president of the United States. As for actual collusion or conspiracy, there was none. What there has been, however, is harassment of this president from the day he won the election._​
> Bingo.


----------



## FeXL

And This Is Your Brain On “Social Justice”



> The school, without telling parents, changed all of its bathrooms, “from kindergarten to fifth grade,” from single-sex to gender-neutral. At a Parent–Teacher Association meeting, families split into warring factions. One side was furious at the school for making such an important decision arbitrarily and autonomously. “The parents in the other camp argued that gender labels — and not just on the bathroom doors — led to bullying and that the real problem was the patriarchy. One called for the elimination of urinals.”​
> On the competitive pieties of woke schooling.


----------



## FeXL

CBS Reports "The Real Bombshell" in the NYT Smear: That Blasey-Ford and Her Friends/Co-Conspirators Threatened to Smear Leland Keyser If She Didn't Back Up The Lie



> We report tonight the real bombshell: Christine Ford’s close HS friend (who Ford says was at the party when Kavanaugh allegedly assaulted her) said Ford’s story is not believable and told the FBI Ford’s allies pressured her, threatened her with a smear campaign to say otherwise https://t.co/GQhBTXHcze
> — Jan Crawford (@JanCBS) September 17, 2019​
> And Blasey-Ford actually did smear Keyser at the hearings, if you remember.
> 
> This was outrageous.


Related:

Mass Media Marketing Effort, Take Two



> Never mind? NYT reporters say on @TheView they couldn’t find anything bad about Brett Kavanaugh in the past 36 years. They praise him ==> pic.twitter.com/Te4KoBiBKM
> — Greg Pollowitz (@GPollowitz) September 17, 2019​
> A friend says that what she's actually doing is saying, “Yeah he was a rapist who did rapey things but we couldn’t find any more fake rapes following the incidents that never happened.


----------



## FeXL

We Spoke With This Former Olympian About Transgender Athletes. Here’s What She Said



> * Former Olympic athlete Rebecca Dussault warned against allowing biologically male athletes who identify as transgender to compete in women’s sports.
> * Every woman’s record in sports “will fall,” she said in an interview with the DCNF.
> * Male athletes have been piling up victories in girls’ and women’s sports.
> * Dussault represented the U.S. at the Olympics and also won two world championships.


One of them gets it.

I'll believe this is good news for humanity when TG women start competing successfully in men's sports.


----------



## FeXL

Not news to anyone paying attention.

Revealed: 90 Percent of Plastic Waste Comes from Asia and Africa



> A groundbreaking study conducted by a team of researchers at Germany’s Helmholtz Centre for Environmental Research poured over data on debris from 79 sampling sites along 57 rivers and found that just a handful of rivers in a couple of countries account for an overwhelming majority of the pollutants piling up in our oceans.
> 
> “The 10 top-ranked rivers transport 88-95 percent of the global load into the sea,” Dr. Christian Schmidt, a hydrogeologist who headed up the study, told the _Daily Mail_ after the research was published in 2017. “The rivers with the highest estimated plastic loads are characterized by high population – for instance the Yangtze with over half a billion people.”
> 
> The study, published in the journal Environmental Science & Technology, said that by cutting plastic pollution in the Yangtze River — the third-longest in the world and located in China — and the Ganges River, located in India, ocean pollution could be reduced by half.


But, but, but...PLASTIC STRAAAAAAAAAWS!!!


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Not news to anyone paying attention.
> 
> Revealed: 90 Percent of Plastic Waste Comes from Asia and Africa
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, but...PLASTIC STRAAAAAAAAAWS!!!


That is what seems to be missing here. I have no issue going away from plastic just on principle if it makes sense economically, but N. America is not the problem and no matter what we do if Asia does not change then nothing changes. Same goes for emissions and all the carbon polluting that they want to tax us on here. From my understanding Canada is pretty much carbon neutral yet so many seem happy and eager to pay carbon taxes.


----------



## Macfury

wonderings said:


> That is what seems to be missing here. I have no issue going away from plastic just on principle if it makes sense economically, but N. America is not the problem and no matter what we do if Asia does not change then nothing changes. Same goes for emissions and all the carbon polluting that they want to tax us on here. From my understanding Canada is pretty much carbon neutral yet so many seem happy and eager to pay carbon taxes.


90% of the plastic pollution in the oceans enters it from 10 rivers:



> Eight of them are in Asia: the Yangtze; Indus; Yellow; Hai He; Ganges; Pearl; Amur; Mekong; and two in Africa – the Nile and the Niger.


https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/06/90-of-plastic-polluting-our-oceans-comes-from-just-10-rivers/


----------



## Beej

Liberals Clarify Their Racism Is Actually Democratic Racism
https://babylonbee.com/news/liberals-clarify-their-racism-is-actually-democratic-racism



> In their defense, liberals have come out to clarify that their racism isn't the destructive kind condemned by most of humanity, but rather, it's a new improved form called "democratic racism."


A parody site, but it hints at the truth. Progressives do use their own definition of racism to hand wave away their racism.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Progressives do use their own definition of racism to hand wave away their racism.


As they do with a veritable host of issues. Control the language, torque the meaning, _et voila!_ Global warming, among many others.


----------



## FeXL

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> Long overdue;
> 
> The Ontario government will consider all options including new legislation to shield farmers from animal rights activists, the province’s agriculture ministry said Friday.
> 
> The assurances from Minister Ernie Hardeman’s office come as livestock producers press for action to prosecute those who trespass on their properties and aggressively protest at processing plants.
> 
> Ministry spokesperson Avi Yufest said the government shares the producers’ concerns following a number of high-profile protests in the past year.​


This is such BS. Aggressively enforce the existing laws & be done with it.


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> And does he ever: _Keean Bexte of Rebel News asked Environment Minister Catherine McKenna some tough questions, and CTV News-Ottawa’s Mike Arsalides didn’t like it…_


----------



## FeXL

Coulda Had A Pipeline



> It is to weep: _Attack on Saudi Arabian crude plant leaves Canada’s biggest oil refinery vulnerable_


----------



## FeXL

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Not buying Trudles' BS?

Shocka...

Women aren’t buying Trudeau’s feminist act



> It’s another example of voters seeing that Justin Trudeau’s words and actions don’t match up. When it comes to seeing Trudeau as a feminist, women just aren’t buying it.
> 
> Given the blackface revelations of the last week, women won’t be the only group let down by Trudeau’s blatant hypocrisy.
> 
> Yet, before the blackface revelations were even known, we had decided to test whether one of the Liberal leaders main selling points was actually being bought by voters. Our survey with the DART Maru/Blue Voice Canada Poll shows most women are sceptical at best.


Sooooouuuuuiiiieeeeee!!!


----------



## FeXL

Once again...I'll believe in the seriousness of this "issue" when they _all_ start eating fake meat.

Dems Cook 10,500 Steaks While Lecturing Americans About Eating Less Meat



> Several Democratic presidential candidates will be attending an annual steak fry event, despite lecturing Americans about the need to eat less meat because of climate change.
> 
> The organizers of the Iowa Polk County Democratic Party's annual steak fry will be grilling 10,500 steaks and 1,000 vegan burgers on 10 grills, during Saturday's event. Some of the candidates will grill steaks themselves.


----------



## FeXL

Slowly, surely...

Jews Hate Bernie Sanders -- But Like Trump



> New York has more Jews than any place outside Israel. It’s one of the few places with enough Jews for them to show up as a distinct group in polls and surveys.
> 
> In the latest Siena College poll, Jews expressed their opinion about Senator Bernie Sanders.
> 
> 14% of white voters in New York chose Sanders, as did 14% of black voters and 18% of Latino voters.
> 
> 15% of Catholics support Bernie. So do 9% of Protestants. As do 24% in the nebulous 'other' category which can include everyone from atheists to Muslims.
> 
> *But only 4% of Jews do.*


Bold mine.

Congrats, Dr.G! We knew you'd come around...


----------



## FeXL

Green Party used Photoshop to add reusable cup and metal straw to photo of Elizabeth May



> In an era of “fake news” controversies, photoshopping a reuseable metal straw and a reuseable cup into the hand of Green Party Leader Elizabeth May would not be the greatest idea.
> 
> But that’s what the Green Party did and then prominently displayed it on the party website.
> 
> Such fakery in the middle of an election raises issues of how such misinformation is used, say experts in the “fake news” phenomenon.


----------



## FeXL

One more reason...

Instagram is Now Banning Photos of People at Gun Ranges, Claiming They Promote ‘Violence’



> Instagram is now blurring out images of women at gun ranges, saying the photos violate “violence or dangerous organization guidelines.”
> 
> Yes, really.
> 
> A picture was posted showing Kaitlin Bennett and Millie Weaver shooting firearms at a gun range.
> 
> Facebook-owned Instagram banned and removed the image, claiming it violated their policy on violence or dangerous organizations.
> 
> The image depicts two independent women at a shooting range legally and lawfully exercising their 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## FeXL

Next week? Following grass fed cows around in order to confide to steaming piles of feces...

Progressives at Union Seminary 'Confessed' to Plants During a Pro-Environmental 'Worship Service'



> A group of people (environmentalists? activists? progressivists? Honestly, I’m not sure) over at Union Theological Seminary tweeted a photo Tuesday explaining they’d spent the day “confessing to plants" as part of a "worship" service held in honor of the planet.
> 
> As in, they talked to a pile of ferns and potted shrubs set up in the middle of the floor. In fact, you really have to see it to believe it, so here goes:


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

San Francisco museum airs film calling for white genocide: “Why Don’t We Murder More White People” celebrated by left-wing lunatics



> San Francisco, the poop capital of world, is also home to the Yerba Buena Center for the Arts, a “museum” that’s currently airing an anti-white film entitled, _Why Don’t We Murder More White People_, which focuses on exactly what its name suggests.
> 
> Created by a white-hating racist named Jonathan Garcia, _Why Don’t We Murder More White People_ features a slew of black and brown people basically griping about how much they hate white people and want to see them eradicated from the planet.


----------



## FeXL

I'm sorry. Is that just rape? Or is it rape-rape?

Genetic Modification of Crops Is 'Rape,' Botanist Says



> Last week, a Native American botanist argued that the genetic modification of crops is a form of rape. Perhaps the next step in the #MeToo movement involves returning to the low crop yields before the Green Revolution, which saved billions of lives by making food more available through genetic modification, among other things.
> 
> Robin Wall Kimmerer, a botanist, member of the Citizen Potawatomi Nation, and director of the Center for Native Peoples and the Environment at SUNY-Syracuse, called corn "one of our deepest and oldest relatives." In an interview with Wisconsin Public Radio, she humanized corn as the "Corn Mother," saying, "Corn is sacred because she gives us her children in return for protecting us."


----------



## FeXL

<sigh> Too late...

'Handmaid's Tale' author says climate change will cause more car accidents because of brain oxygen deprivation



> Margaret Atwood, Canadian author of dystopian novel, "The Handmaid's Tale," appeared on "The View" Friday, where she issued ominous warnings about climate change.
> 
> During her diatribe, Atwood said that climate change will eventually cause a spike in car accidents, because less oxygen in the air means less oxygen in the brain.


----------



## FeXL

'Cause First Immigrants are part of the privileged class...

Why can I buy hash online from First Nations reserve?



> In the pre-writ month of August, when our Liberal prime minister was dishing out billions like candy, Liberal MP Mike Bossio showed up at the Tyendinaga Mohawk reserve with his own cheque in hand.
> 
> None of the national media chose to attend, however, deciding that the promise of a few thousand bucks for a traffic roundabout on a reserve was not necessarily newsworthy when billions were being tossed around elsewhere.
> 
> Yet, there was Bossio, nonetheless holding his little press conference for the local media, all while surrounded by at least three dozen illegal pot dispensaries and an equal number of smoke shacks illegally selling Native-manufactured cigarettes to non-Indigenous clientele.
> 
> It’s no wonder a roundabout is needed. The traffic is hell.


----------



## FeXL

Election fraud in the US? What election fraud?

Michigan State Police arrest celebrated Democratic official on six felony charges of election fraud



> Michigan State Police have arrested a recently celebrated Democratic Party official on several felony charges related to voter discrepancies.
> 
> The Michigan official who earlier this year received an award from the state’s Democratic Party is now facing six felony charges for reportedly forging records and falsely marking absentee ballots as invalid during the 2018 election, reported The Detroit News.


----------



## FeXL

Trump: ‘A Free Society Cannot Allow Social Media Giants to Silence’ Free Speech



> In one of the President’s strongest statements on social media bias yet, Trump argued that social media censorship is incompatible with a free society. He also drew attention to the growing trend of censorship, “canceling,” and blacklisting in general.
> 
> “We must always be skeptical of those who want conformity and control,” said the President. “Even in free nations, we see alarming signs and new challenges to liberty.”


----------



## FeXL

Rashida Tlaib Concocts Conspiracy Theory as She Berates Vaping Advocate



> This doll below.
> 
> Meanwhile, it's not just illegal, garage-made THC cartridges (containing oil -- which is how people get _lipoid_ pneumonia; nicotine cartridges contain no oil) which are causing the small spate of lung diseases.
> 
> It's also blackmarket cartridges containing other things which, like oil, cannot be digested by the lungs-- namely, coffee and alcohol.
> 
> *But let's ban the things the Ruling Class doesn't like, while ignoring the things (like marijuana) the Ruling Class does like.*


My bold.

Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

The Leftist Insurrectionist Media Goes After Another Innocent Citizen, This Time for (Spins Wheel) Raising $1 Million for a Children's Cancer Hospital



> Appalling.
> 
> A 24 year old named Carson King went viral when he held up a joke sign at a televised football game, asking people to send him money for beer.
> 
> People sent him hundreds of thousands of dollars -- which he could have kept. He did not make false promises when he collected it. All he had to do was say it was part of the Beer Fund (for life) and the money was his.
> 
> But he didn't. Instead, he donated it all to a hospital for children with cancer.
> 
> Some corporations, seeing the chance to make money by buying goodwill on the cheap, matched his donations.


Related:

A Man Raised Money For Sick Kids, So Journalists Went Through His Old Tweets To Humiliate Him. This Is Psychotic.



> As The Daily Wire reported earlier, King became a local hero in Iowa and a nationwide viral sensation when he showed up to a college football game with a sign that said, “Busch Light supply need replenished. Venmo Carson-King-25.” The ingenious ploy paid dividends. People from all across the nation contributed to the beer fund until King had amassed over a million dollars in donations. Rather than invest all of that money in booze, King opted to donate it to a children’s hospital in the state. It was the perfect human interest story — starting humorously with the funny sign and turning inspirational and heartwarming with King’s generous act.


If there's any satisfaction at all, about the useless twit that performed the so-called "background check" on Carson:



> Meanwhile, Aaron Calvin has gone into hiding after Twitter sleuths did a “background check” and turned up a host of racist and homophobic material in his own Twitter history. Calvin is getting hoisted on his own petard, as he well deserves. Every scavenging vulture who drags decent people through the mud for clicks is owed the same treatment.


----------



## FeXL

Transgender Puberty Blocking Drug Linked To Thousands Of Deaths, FDA Data Reveals



> More than 6,300 adults have died from reactions to a drug that is used as a puberty blocker in gender-confused children, Food & Drug Administration data reportedly shows.
> 
> “Between 2012 and June 30 of this year, the FDA documented over 40,764 adverse reactions suffered by patients who took Leuprolide Acetate (Lupron), which is used as a hormone blocker. More than 25,500 reactions logged from 2014-2019 were considered ‘serious,’ including 6,370 deaths,” The Christian Post reported on Thursday.


"If it saves just one life!!!"


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, so much for all the so-called good that Planned Parenthood does...

Abortionist Testifies: ‘No Question’ Babies Being Born Alive To Harvest Organs



> Last week, a California abortionist testified under oath that there is “no question” abortionists are allowing babies to be born alive in order to harvest their organs, a report from LifeSiteNews revealed.
> 
> Testifying during a preliminary hearing in the criminal case against undercover journalists David Daleiden and Sandra Merritt earlier in the month, Dr. Forrest Smith outlined gruesome details of the abortion business, of which he said Daleiden and Merritt only captured the “tip of the iceberg” with their shocking undercover videos.
> 
> “Smith testified that it is almost certain that some of the abortionists featured in the undercover videos deliberately altered abortion procedures in a way that both led to the birth of living babies with beating hearts, and put women at risk. The goal in these cases would be to obtain fresher, more intact organs,” LifeSiteNews reported.


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!!!

Britain’s Violent Crime Wave Claims 100th Fatal Stabbing Victim of 2019



> Figures reported in April showed that 73 per cent of offenders and 53 percent of victims of knife crime were of a black or minority ethnic (BAME) background, and that two-thirds of all knife crime in London was carried out by people under 25.


Time to start banning knives...

You think I'm kidding?

New talk of banning the sale of pointed kitchen knives



> On Wednesday's episode of "Pat Gray Unleashed," Pat discussed a recent call from crime experts, politicians, and religious leaders in Britain to ban the sale of pointed kitchen knives.
> 
> Britain has seen an 80 percent rise in knife-related crime since 2004. Friday, experts penned a letter that urged the British government to promote the sale of safe kitchen knife designs and restrict designs commonly used in acts of violence.


----------



## FeXL

Racis'!!!

With Rich White Liberals Rebelling and Threatening to Flee the City, Bill DiBlasio Stars Making Conciliatory Notes About Retreating From His Threat to Desegregate the School System By Ending Competitive-Testing for Elite Schools



> Well, Bill DiBlasio can't have his rich white liberal supporters fleeing the city and taking their tax base with them.
> 
> So he's suddenly not super-confident about ending all competitive entry schools.
> 
> Rich White New York City Liberals are #WokeAF, but they don't want their kids mixing with the commoners.
> 
> I mean, #Wokeness has its limits.


----------



## FeXL

Related to my post at the top of the page.

The Reporter Fired In The “Busch Light Guy” Scandal Said He Feels “Abandoned” By The Des Moines Register



> The Des Moines Register reporter fired in the wake of a scandal involving offensive tweets — posted by a viral star he interviewed and then his own — broke his silence Friday, telling BuzzFeed News he had been “abandoned” by the newspaper after following standard editorial practice by performing a social media search on the person he was profiling.
> 
> “This event basically set my entire life on fire,” reporter Aaron Calvin said.
> 
> Calvin, 27, was dismissed by the Iowa newspaper Thursday evening following criticism online in the wake of his article about 24-year-old casino security worker Carson King.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:clap::clap::clap:

Learn to code!


----------



## FeXL

Racist New York Times Editor Sarah Jeong Fired Not for Her Long History of Racism, But for Encouraging Times Subscribers to Cancel



> Enter Sarah Jeong. If you remember, Sarah Jeong is the person with the Problematic Hair who the New York Times did not fire nor discipline after her history of remorseless hatred against white people and men was revealed.
> 
> Ms Jeong wrote in one tweet from July 2014: "Oh man it's kind of sick how much joy I get out of being cruel to old white men."
> 
> One online critic posted a selection of Ms Jeong's other tweets, which contain obscenities.
> 
> "Are white people genetically predisposed to burn faster in the sun, thus logically being only fit to live underground like groveling goblins," she said in December 2014.
> 
> The South Korea-born journalist, who was raised in the US, also used the hashtag "#CancelWhitePeople" and complained about "white people marking up the internet with their opinions like dogs pissing on fire hydrants".​
> Sarah Jeong and the New York Times blamed her hatred of white people and men on, you guessed it, white people and men, who triggered her.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Learn to code, too.


----------



## FeXL

Ocasio-Cortez Demands American Taxpayers Bail Out NYC Taxi Drivers: This Is ‘Indentured Servitude’



> On Thursday, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) demanded that American taxpayers foot the bill to bail out New York City’s taxi cab drivers who took out loans in order to pay for taxi medallion costs that were *artificially inflated by the Democrat-led city government*.


Bold mine.

The iron...


----------



## FeXL

Nope.

Is constructive energy dialogue even possible when activists seek to destroy the fuel that keeps 7 billion people alive?



> It is a global tragedy in the making that certain groups of people seek to smash the petroleum industry that keeps them alive for wrongs committed in the past. The profound danger here is that the world is still hopelessly reliant on fossil fuels and will be for decades to come. Successful anti-pipeline campaigns in North America are setting the continent up for a disaster should key ones ever go out of service through a natural disaster or sabotage.


Comments salient.


----------



## FeXL

BAN THE DANGERSOUP



> Canadian Microwave Registry in three... two...


----------



## FeXL

Globe and Mail "hit team" goes after...



> ...man who exposed Justin Trudeau's blackface scandal...


More:



> Dear Grope & Flail... what happened to respecting the courage of "*whistleblowers?*" Or condemning blatant racism? *Guess you can buy a whole lot of brand loyalty for 650 million dollars.*
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, this guy performed a public service.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a truth the Canadian media doesn't seem interested in exploring...


Last bold mine.

Punch line hilarious.


----------



## FeXL

As has been pointed out, it's all fun & games until Tiger Woods puts on a dress & takes over the LPGA.

Women’s Rugby Referees Fear Transgender Athletes Will Cause Major Injuries



> Referees are quitting their jobs over fears of being sued as more transgender athletes join women’s rugby leagues in Great Britain.
> 
> Some refs are saying they afraid of being sued as more men claiming to be women join the women’s leagues and end up hurting natural-born female contestants with their strength and speed, the _Sunday Times_ reported.
> 
> The refs say they have even been warned not to question bearded or heavily muscled players claiming to be women for fear of not being inclusive enough.


----------



## FeXL

I wish I'd have been there... beejacon

Antifa Harass Elderly Couple, Refuse To Let Them Cross The Street



> A new video from Canada shows left-wing anti-fascist (Antifa) activists harassing an elderly couple and refusing to let them cross the street.
> 
> The video, taken during a protest at Mohawk College in Ontario, Canada, shows an elderly woman with a walker and a man trying to cross the street. The Antifa activists stand in their way and continue to shout their slogans, including “Nazi scum, off our street.”


----------



## FeXL

Former Dem Staffer Is 9th Woman to Accuse Al Franken of Groping



> A former Democratic Senate staffer has become the ninth woman to accuse former Sen. Al Franken (D., Minn.) of sexual misconduct.
> 
> The unnamed woman is a military veteran and former staffer for Sen. Patty Murray (D., Wash.), and she leveled a groping accusation against Franken in a _New York_ magazine report published Monday. She met Franken during a 2006 photo-op when he was first considering running for office.
> 
> "He puts his hand on my ass. He’s telling the photographer, ‘Take another one. I think I blinked. Take another one.’ And I’m just frozen," the woman said. "It’s so violating. And then he gives me a little squeeze on my buttock, and I am bright red. I don’t say anything at the time, but I felt deeply, deeply uncomfortable."


----------



## FeXL

Trump Burns Google Before Supreme Court In Copyright Dispute



> The Trump administration urged the Supreme Court to stay out of a long-running copyright dispute between Google and Oracle Corp., dealing a considerable blow to Google’s efforts to avoid an $8 billion damages award.
> 
> At issue in the dispute, billed as the copyright fight of the decade, are software interfaces called API declarations, which are shorthand commands that facilitate prewritten complex computer functions. Google used a trove of Oracle-owned Java API declarations when building its Android smartphone operating system.
> 
> “[Google] copied 11,500 lines of computer code verbatim, as well as the complex structure and organization inherent in that code, in order to help its competing commercial product,” the Trump administration’s brief reads. “The record demonstrates, moreover, that [Google’s] unauthorized copying harmed the market for [Oracle’s] Java platform.”


----------



## FeXL

"But look at all the _good_ Planned Parenthood does!"

OB/GYN Testifies Before Congress: Babies That Survive Abortion Are Being Left to Die



> As Democrats continue to block a House vote on the "Born-Alive Abortion Survivors Protection Act (H.R. 962)," Dr. Kathi Aultman, M.D., recently testified on the issue and told CNSNews.com that, as a society, “we have been so blinded by the abortion rhetoric that now letting babies die after they are born doesn't seem bad either.”
> 
> “The opposition is saying that it [H.R. 962] is an impediment to abortion, which it is not,” Aultman told CNSNews.com. “It only deals with a baby that has survived abortion and asks you to treat that baby like you would treat any baby of that same gestational age.”


----------



## FeXL

Further on my post #2483:

The Left’s Shock Troops on Display



> Following up on David’s original post, Carl Benjamin shares his thoughts on the outrageous actions of the fascists on the grounds of Mohawk College in Ontario.
> 
> No condemnation from Canada’s PM, as of yet.


And:

"Anti" Fascists Block, Scream At Elderly Woman For Crime Of Trying to Cross Street (With Help of a Rolling Walker)



> The "anti" fascists own the streets and harass citizens for using them.
> 
> And leftwing governments permit this, and leftwing cable stations like CNN justify and promote this horror.
> 
> ...
> 
> *This "protest" was over the super-right-wing milquetoast moderate Dave Rubin being permitted to speak in public about tolerance and free speech.*


Bold mine.


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> Further on my post #2483:
> 
> The Left’s Shock Troops on Display
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> 
> "Anti" Fascists Block, Scream At Elderly Woman For Crime Of Trying to Cross Street (With Help of a Rolling Walker)
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.




I really don't get how anyone can support Anti-Fa. They are so blatantly against free speech and use fear mongering as their justification for their criminal bullying actions.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> I really don't get how anyone can support Anti-Fa. They are so blatantly against free speech and use fear mongering as their justification for their criminal bullying actions.


The Prog left loves Panty-Fa. Panty-Fa says & does precisely what the Progs wish they could publicly do, allows the point to be made without getting their hands dirty, all the while denouncing it (if at all) couched in the politest terms whilst laughing behind their hands.


----------



## FeXL

Elderly Woman Harassed By Antifa Speaks Out. Here’s Her Defiant Message



> An elderly woman who was harassed by Antifa while trying to cross the street to attend an event in Canada on Sunday had a defiant message for opponents of free speech.
> 
> “Free speech is a cornerstone of our democracy, and can never and will never be denied,” she said in a video posted Tuesday afternoon by her son, David Turkoski.


You go, girl!!!


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Abortion Supporters Wish Rape On Pro-Lifers, Cut Out Beating Hearts, Practice On Papayas



> The abortion industry and its defenders are in total freak-out mode, losing whatever wits they appeared to have in the process. That’s not a judgment. It’s a demonstrable fact. It’s almost as if every move they make in the public square these days is a tragic bumble, merely revealing how flat-out extreme they truly are.
> 
> The evidence is in ample supply. *There’s this new video of an abortion supporter telling a pro-lifer she hopes “someone holds you down and rapes you.”*
> 
> Planned Parenthood Protester wishing that a young Pro-Life Warrior get raped for standing up for unborn babies and being pro-life!
> 
> The Evil is on Full Display! pic.twitter.com/99KTLEUQME
> 
> — Fr. Frank Pavone 🇺🇸 (@frfrankpavone) September 30, 2019​


Bold mine.

But, but, but...CUBAN COFFEE BEANS!!!


----------



## FeXL

Video Captures Rashida Tlaib Asking Police Chief To Only Hire African-Americans for a Particular Job



> Rashida Tlaib clearly can’t help herself.
> 
> The Detroit-area congresswoman has been drawing heated attention for anti-Semitic statements, is under investigation by the House Ethics Committee, and has been proven time and again to be blinded by her own prejudices when it comes to current events.
> 
> So what did she do on a recent PR tour of the Detroit police department’s section on using facial recognition software to identify criminal suspects?
> 
> Advertisement - story continues below
> 
> According to The Detroit Daily News, she told the police chief that he should only hire African-Americans to use the technology to analyze faces of suspects and potential suspects.
> 
> “Analysts need to be African-Americans, not people that are not,” Tlaib said. *“I think non-African-Americans think African-Americans all look the same.”*


Bold mine.

Isn't that the Chinese?


----------



## FeXL

Further from your moral & intellectual superiors...

Climate Change Activists Show Why They Are "Activists" Rather Than "Gainfully-Employed Citizens" or "Highly Skilled Workers"



> One of Ocasio-Cortez's constituents loses her mind over climate change during AOC's townhall, claims we only have a few months left: "We got to start eating babies! We don't have enough time! ... We have to get rid of the babies! ... We need to eat the babies!" pic.twitter.com/uVmOnboluI
> — Ryan Saavedra (@RealSaavedra) October 3, 2019​


Many people who talk like this I would consider absolutely nuts. The others? Merely Progs...


----------



## FeXL

Gotta love a progressive "justice" system... XX)

15-year-old dies protecting little sister during burglary, police say



> A 15-year-old boy was killed as he tried to protect his 5-year-old sister during a break-in last week at their home in Port Charlotte, Florida, the police and his family said. The boy, Khyler Edman, was hailed as a hero by relatives and neighbors.


More:



> *“When he protected his sister, he became a man that day,” a former classmate told NBC2 News. “Not a lot of people would do that.”*
> 
> Cole was charged with theft, burglary and violating parole. Additional charges were pending, in consultation with the local state attorney.
> 
> *Cole was a familiar figure to police officers, had a history of drug use and was on probation, the sheriff said. Booking records show he has been arrested more than 20 times since 2011 and has served time on drug and theft charges.*


Bold mine.

Give this useless waste of oxygen the electric chair.


----------



## FeXL

When I heard the commie had an angioplasty this was the first thought that crossed my mind.

Bernie Sanders Could Have Died Under Medicare-for-All



> On Tuesday night, Senator Bernie Sanders, the socialist candidate who has run on a plan to nationalize medicine and ban health insurance, began to feel ill while doing an event at a Pakistani Halal restaurant.
> 
> Sanders requested a chair in the middle of answering a question. He appeared even more confused than usual and stumbled through his response. The event at the Halal restaurant was cut short and the millionaire campaigner against wealth was rushed to the hospital and admitted that very night.
> 
> The Sanders campaign failed to state and the media failed to report the name of the hospital. Why keep the name of the hospital secret? *Sanders is most closely associated with a plan to take away everyone else’s access to the kind of health care he just benefited from. Releasing details about his level of care could prove as embarrassing as the socialist millionaire’s recent ascension to the ranks of the 1%.*


Bold mine.

More:



> Senator Sanders had come to Vegas to appear at a Medicare-for-All town hall. He wasn’t able to make it because he was too busy benefiting from the free market medical system that he wants to destroy.
> 
> Ironically, if his socialized medicine system existed, he would have plenty of time to appear at his Medicare-for-All town hall while gasping for breath and popping aspirin. He would have had weeks, perhaps months, of waiting for his angioplasty while promoting Medicare-for-All.
> 
> Sanders is only able to continue campaigning for socialized medicine because he isn’t living under it.
> 
> But Bernie’s leftist speechwriter, David Sirota, insisted that Bernie’s health scare was “a perfect example of why the United States needs to join the rest of the world and pass Bernie’s Medicare for All legislation.”
> 
> It’s a pity that Bernie didn’t join “the rest of the world” and wait weeks to get his angioplasty.


----------



## FeXL

Trust Me, I’m A Witchdoctor



> Via Mr Muldoon, a peek into the comment pages of the _Guardian_, where Ms Ngaree Blow attempts to sell the merits of prehistoric healing:
> 
> Healthcare systems in Australia that are considered “mainstream” are fundamentally colonial organisations: designed, established and informed by Western paradigms and biomedical models of care.​
> Going with what works and works reliably. How very _dare_ those damned colonials. With their _Western paradigms_.


----------



## FeXL

The last thing I want to see on public display is grannie's softball-in-an-old-wool-sock boobs...

Why Breasts Matter



> One can only wonder -- with the mentally ill and drug-addicted using the public streets as their bedrooms and bathrooms where they can be seen defecating and at times fornicating -- will a gaggle of topless girls walking by be safe? Will the topless ever be invulnerable? Will they bear any culpability for their partial nudity? If a man happens to ogle a lovely set because, well, they are right out there for public display, is that grounds for a #metoo lynching? Will he lose his job because of it? Go to jail? Pay a fine? With half the population being women, even putting blinders on men to keep out the view wouldn’t be sufficient because, at any point in time, there could be an intentional wardrobe malfunction in oncoming foot traffic that you cannot help but see.


----------



## FeXL

The attention span of a gnat...

LOL, wut?



> “I think the whole thing is boring,” Ocasio-Cortez, 29, said Thursday at the Queens Library event. “He should have been impeached a long time ago. I’m over it. And so that’s how I feel about it *because we’ve got work to do*.”


Bold mine.

Translation: Spend other people's money.


----------



## FeXL

Further on brave Hamilton Panty-Fa.

Interesting Development in the case of the Hamilton Thugs



> Do you remember this story? When you look at the two photos and single video, pay particular attention to the fellow in the orange shirt.
> 
> Now watch this and read this.
> 
> *When the veil of anonymity of cretins is removed, it’s curious how their bravery disappears.*


Bold mine.

Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Piggy! Here's a place for you to move to!

Portland Bans Urinals In $195M 'Gender-Neutral' Remodel of Government Building



> The City of Portland has banned urinals in the $195 million remodel of the Portland Building, which houses administrative offices for the city. While urinals use less water than toilets, they are a relic of a bygone era when men and women were recognized as biologically different.


Yes you, too, can sit down to pee, you big stud! And waste more water in the process.


----------



## FeXL

_Not_ an emergency...

851,000 Arrests for Illegal Crossings of Border the Most in 12 Years



> According to data obtained by the Washington Examiner, there were 851,000 apprehensions of illegals trying to cross the southern border with Mexico, the most since 2007. The data will be released later this week by the Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> Significantly, the number does not include those who showed up at the border claiming asylum, or who passed through and were then turned away.
> 
> As of Aug. 31, another 263,000 people were encountered at ports by the Office of Field Operations, a component of CBP. Border Patrol agents are stationed on the land between ports of entry while field operations officers stay at ports. These people are not arrested but are simply denied entry.
> 
> These numbers do not include additional arrests and denied port crossers at the U.S.-Canada border and along the Pacific and Atlantic coasts, nor does it include the September figure for those encountered at the ports.​


----------



## FeXL

Rip 'em out!!!

Attention BDS fans: Bernie Sanders's heart stents developed in Israel



> So does the boycott-divest-sanction movement got anything to say about Bernie Sanders's heart attack treatment?
> 
> Turns out the life-saving medical treatment the far-left socialist Democratic presidential candidate likely got for his heart attack last week was designed and developed and Made In Israel:
> 
> Bernie Sanders now has a stent in his heart developed in Israel. @lsarsour may have to unendorse him for this breach of #BDS. #BDSFAIL.
> — David Bernstein (@ProfDBernstein) October 5, 2019​
> According to WebMD, heart attack treatment is characteristically done with stents which open troubled arteries linked to the heart. Stents have developed from crude pipe devices, to drug-coated tools, to meshy net devices in increasingly advanced life-saving technology.
> 
> Stents were invented in Israel. And so were drug-coated stents, according to Israel21c.
> 
> And most of them still come from Israel, sold to companies such as Boston Scientific and Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## FeXL

Further from your moral & intellectual Prog superiors...

Trump-Supporting Art Gallery Owner Brutally Beaten By Drunken Anti-Trump Youths



> Media silence.
> 
> The same media that cries and screams about abuse when someone _criticizes_ them simultaneously covers up for their leftist paramilitary's constant assaults on citizens.
> 
> 
> A President Trump fan who says he was brutally beaten for wearing a MAGA hat says a hip downtown art pop-up got his underage attackers drunk before the assault, according to a new lawsuit.
> 
> 
> Jahangir Turan, 42, says he was left with "brutal injuries" in the July attack by a "dangerous, unruly and belligerent group" that attended an "ABC Angels Club pop-up" event on Canal Street.
> 
> The unknown louts insulted him for wearing his red "Make America Great Again" hat, with one knocking it off his head and at least two smashing Turan's "head and face into the metal scaffolding," fracturing his eye socket, according to a Manhattan Supreme Court lawsuit filed Friday against photographer and fashionista Anna Bloda -- one of the event's organizers -- as well as building owners United American Land and the gallery that hosted the event, Wallplay.​


----------



## FeXL

Further from Bro-Fo Omar.

Ilhan Omar, Currently Carrying on An Expensive and Very Public Affair with Her Kufir Consultant, Files for Divorce, Blaming (Of Course!) The Conservative Media and Political Foes for Her Marital Problems



> I think another problem might be when she married her flamboyantly gay brother but continued living with both her husbands in the same house, and then started getting dicked by a polytheist infidel.
> 
> But that, you know, _plus_ the conservative media.


More:



> US Rep. Ilhan Omar suggested Monday that the press and her political foes are partly to blame for the demise of her marriage.
> 
> "Ilhan and Ahmed have been the object of speculation and innuendo from political opponents and the media," according to a statement from her lawyer, referring to the Minnesota congresswoman and her husband, Ahmed Hirsi, and which the rep said he was issuing "on behalf" of Omar.
> 
> "This has taken a significant toll on Ilhan, Ahmed, and their three children.
> 
> "As with all marriages, this is intensely personal and a difficult time for their family," the statement added.K/blockquote>
> 
> *Which family? The family you made with your actual husband or the sham family you made with your gay brother to defraud the US immigration service?
> 
> Do you mean your real family, headed by your real father Nur Said, or the family you pretended to be a part of, the Omars, in order to defraud the US immigration service when you came over from Somalia?
> 
> It's very confusing.
> 
> Must be the media's fault.*​


Bold mine.

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## FeXL

The Pinch-Faced Scolds Of The Left: Never Happy, Always Angry, And Undoubtedly Unpleasant To Be Around



> What a life! This woman must be in a state of perpetual anger and seething resentment that somewhere in her world, someone is engaging in bad-think. "It must be stamped out! Immediately! And why aren't you people as angry as I am!"


And

lolgf: New York Times Anti-Kavanaugh Book an "Epic Bomb," Selling Just Over 3000 Copies



> controversial book detailing allegations of sexual misconduct against Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh has suffered such terrible book sales, it is being described by industry insiders as "one of the most epic bombs in political publishing over the past decade."
> 
> Released last month, The Education of Brett Kavanaugh: An Investigation by New York Times reporters Robin Pogrebin and Kate Kelly was expected to sell at least 10,000-12,000 in the first two weeks, according to the Washington Examiner’s Paul Bedard.
> 
> But even with the New York Times and the rest of the mainstream media's help promoting the book, it has only sold about a third of that in the first two weeks.​


And

Michael Avenatti: Stormy Daniels Owes Me $2 Million Dollars Because I'm Such a Great Lawyer and Because I'm Flat Broke and Desperate for a New Extortion But Mostly Because I'm Flat-Broke and Desperate for a New Extortion



> John Sexton breaks down just how broke this broke-ass is, and it's very satisfying.
> 
> Attorney Michael Avenatti is demanding his former client Stormy Daniels pay up for all of his excellent representation over the years. He claims she owes him $2 million for all of his hard work.​
> In filing for a lien against Stormy Daniels, the most excellent lawyer claims:
> 
> “Despite repeated demands that Ms. Daniels fulfill her contractual obligations and pay for the millions of dollars in legal fees and costs she has enjoyed for her benefit over the last approximate 19 months, including in this case, she has refused.”​
> Didn't Avenatti start a crowdfunding page to get liberals to donate to Stormy Daniels and thereby to him? Sure looks that way!


And

No Big Deal, But Ukraine Wasn't Even Aware Their Aid Was Being Delayed/Reviewed Until More Than a Month After Trump Supposedly Threatened to Withhold Aid



> Strange kind of threat, where you don't even threaten someone, and they don't even find out there's anything to feel threatened about for a month after the "threat."


Curious, that.

And

Paul Sperry: Democrat Operative Posing as a "Whistleblower" Was Himself Tasked With Digging Up Ukranian Dirt on Trump and Manafort



> But it's different when leftwingers do it. We expect them to be awful.
> 
> BREAKING: The whistleblower is a registered Democrat & CIA analyst who was detailed before the 2016 election to the Obama White House,where he worked on the NSC's Ukraine desk & met w anti-Trump Ukrainian officials before being sent packing by the Trump NSC & becoming disgruntled
> — Paul Sperry (@paulsperry_) October 4, 2019​


And

Hmmm: Assistant US Attorney Found to Have Illegally Leaked Grand Jury Information, but DOJ Declines to Prosecute (Again);
Coincidentally, the Assistant US Attorney who Prosecuted Michael Flynn Resigns



> Well how serendipitous.


And

Judicial Watch Releases Documents Showing Rosenstein as an Active Participant in the Coup, Keeping His Conversations With Mueller Secret from His Boss



> Judicial Watch on Wednesday released 145 pages of former Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein’s communications which include a one-line email from Rosenstein to Robert Mueller stating "The boss and his staff do not know about our discussions." That email came just five days before Rosenstein appointed Mueller to take over the FBI’s Russia investigation as special counsel, roiling Trump’s presidency.
> 
> The communications--which include "off the record" emails with major media outlets around the date of Mueller’s appointment--show that Rosenstein did not just dispassionately go along with the fraudulent probe in an attempt to get at the truth, but was an active participant in the deep state coup, secretly plotting with other FBI and DOJ officials against the president of the United States.​


And

Kamala The Kop: Just Because There's No Proof Against Brett Kavanaugh Doesn't Mean He's Not Guilty



> Spoken like a true conspiracy theorist.
> 
> "Someone should investigate this because the fact that something has not been proven, it doesn’t mean it didn't occur, right?" Harris said.​


----------



## FeXL

No argument.

Hey Big Government, Here's A Novel idea: Mind Your Own Damned Business



> Try fixing the potholes and the porous borders and try to get a handle on your out-of-control spending and the obscene lawlessness among your law enforcement agencies. When you are done with that there is a long list of other significant issues that need to be addressed. And then maybe you get to worry about what private citizens do to themselves.
> 
> But what is most frustrating about the current brouhaha about vaping and e-cigarettes is the focus of the discussion on whether they are harmful or beneficial. That's not the point! The issue is clear; does the government get to control our private activities and behavior?
> 
> I think cigarette smoking is dumb, so I don't do it. I have no interest in vaping, so I don't do it. But if you want to do it? Have at it! As long as you are responsible for the consequences of your behavior, why is it my or the government's business?
> 
> The fact that these behaviors are far less destructive than cigarette smoking and can assist people in quitting smoking is nice...really nice! But once again, as long as there is no deleterious effect on society, why should we care? Sure, you can argue that the health effects cost us money, but that is what health insurance is for. Charge more for smokers and vapers (even though the data are sparse) if you feel like it.


----------



## FeXL

Denial. Not just a river in Egypt anymore...

Huge University Holds White Privilege Workshop. Only 9 Students Show Up.



> The University of North Carolina at Charlotte — home to 30,000 students — held a white privilege workshop last week.
> 
> Only nine students showed up.


Click the link for the hilarious breakdown...


----------



## FeXL

An open letter to the Democratic party



> Having been born and raised a liberal Democrat, I had only a vague sense of the truth behind America’s political divisions. This was because of the left’s firm domination of media, entertainment and education. I subscribed to what I now call ‘The Approved Message’, a sort of ‘right-think’ that meant you were one of the good guys: a Democrat. It made for a simpler life.
> 
> Then came Trumpism. The Approved Message grew louder and angrier. It coalesced into a progressive religion, ‘Wokeism’, which adopted increasingly complex rules. Suddenly, there was no limit on what someone might deem offensive. Certain opinions, words and ideas became unacceptable overnight. Citizens took to policing one another’s jokes, tone and internet histories.
> 
> It quickly became clear that anyone who supported Trump (to be clear, I am not a fan) should be shamed and ostracized. If they were a family member, disowned. In fact, coming out as anything other than anti-Trump could end your career, get you kicked out of your mommy group or land you on the wrong side of a virtual mob.


----------



## FeXL

You go, girl!

Rashida Tlaib Confirms House Ethics Probe Into 2018 Payments To Herself



> The House Ethics Committee is reviewing payments Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) made to herself following her 2018 election win, the freshman congresswoman’s office confirmed Monday.
> 
> While candidates are permitted to draw a salary from their campaign coffers from the time they win their primary until election day, Tlaib paid herself tens of thousands of dollars in two payments _following_ the election on November 6.
> 
> “The Federal Election Commission states that salary payments may continue ‘until the date of the general election,’” Politico noted in a Monday report on the the probe.


I'm sure it's all just one big misunderstanding.


----------



## FeXL

Yet one more gov't dietary recommendation narrative gone down the tubes...

A new study says it's okay to eat red meat. An immediate uproar follows.



> Even before publication, health agencies were asking the journal not to publish the research.
> 
> A new study in the Annals of Internal Medicine found little correlation between red meat consumption and health problems.
> A number of organizations immediately contested the evidence, claiming it to be based on an irrelevant system of analysis.
> Beef and dairy production is one of the leading drivers of climate change, forcing humans to weigh personal health against the environment.​


More:



> A panel of fourteen researchers and three community members from seven countries (reporting no conflicts of interest), directed by Dalhousie University epidemiologist, Bradley Johnson, studied 61 articles on all-cause mortality that included a total of four million participants. The team also reviewed dozens of trials linking red meat to cancer, heart disease, and mortality. *The team concluded that the evidence between red meat, both unprocessed and processed, and health problems is "low to very low."*


Bold mine.

Steak for supper, me hearties!!!


----------



## FeXL

Not enough by half.

Some Californians Are Paying $5 For A Gallon Of Gas, Which Could Mean Trouble For 2020 Democrats, Candidate Says



> The average price of gas per gallon in California has skyrocketed to its highest level in five years, according to the Oil Price Information Service.
> 
> The average cost in the state soared to $4.18 while drivers in other areas are paying as much as $5 per gallon, CNN Business reported Tuesday, which could mean bad news for Democratic politicians vying for more regulations and higher taxes, Republican candidate for California’s 50th Congressional District Carl DeMaio told the Daily Caller News Foundation.
> 
> CNN Business pointed to refinery outages as the reason for the inflated prices. California has 15 oil refineries while the entire U.S. has a total of 135, according to the California Energy Commission and the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> *But DeMaio told the DCNF that California Democrats and their policies taxes are to blame for the rising prices.*


Bold mine.

Shocka...

In Montana over Labour Day weekend we paid $2.79 USD/US gallon.


----------



## FeXL

Wah, frickin' wah...

U.N. Pleads for Money as Finances Poised to Run Dry by Month’s End



> *The United Nations is running a deficit of $230 million*, Secretary General Antonio Guterres warned on Monday, and may run out of money by the end of October unless world governments immediately meet their financial obligations.


More:



> *In December 2017 Nikki Haley, the then United States Ambassador to the organization, announced the federal government had reduced its contribution to the U.N.’s annual budget by $285 million*, as Breitbart News reported.


Bold mine.

Math is difficult for Progs...


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!!

Elizabeth Warren Lied Again, This Time About Being Fired For Being Pregnant



> Elizabeth Warren can no longer brag about the oppression she did not experience due to not being a Cherokee.
> 
> But oppression is everything to the left -- a good story about how oppression stopped you from achievement is better than any actual achievement -- so she concocted a new lie about being oppressed, this time about being fired from her teaching job due to being "visibly pregnant."
> 
> First up: That's insane. Teaching has long been a career dominated by women. I'm pretty sure they've long had the women-might-get-pregnant-and-need-months-off thing figured out.
> 
> This is like claiming an engineering company fired a man for liking Star Trek.
> 
> Second thing: She has previously explained that she left this job not due to being fired due to pregnancy, but by her own choice, being "restless" and just not liking teaching.


----------



## FeXL

I'll take "Movies Progs Don't Like" for $1000, Alex...

Eastwood’s ‘Richard Jewell’ Punches Fake News in the Nose



> We’ve been wallowing in Fake News long before Donald Trump descended from an escalator to start his presidential campaign.
> 
> Media bias is part of the modern news culture. It ‘roided up after reporters felt it was their mission to remove a sitting president, facts be damned.
> 
> And Clint Eastwood knows it.
> 
> You don’t get to be a movie star for decades, and decades, without a keen sense of the American people. Could that explain why the Hollywood legend is delivering a full-on assault on Fake News at this particular moment?
> 
> The Oscar winner’s upcoming film, “Richard Jewell,” does more than show a man wrongly accused of a horrific crime.


Related:

Canceling the Joker



> The truth is the critics just don’t want the Joker to be a disenfranchised white guy. If the villain was a woman or belonged to a racial minority, the film would be celebrated.


And

Why Liberal Media Hate ‘The Joker’



> Woke critics worry about the film’s sympathetic depiction of a mass murderer, but their real beef is with its indictment of moral relativism.


----------



## FeXL

Army Combat Fitness Test Fiasco! Slides Reveal 84% of Women Failing ACFT



> In previous articles for ClearanceJobs, I’ve thrown rocks at the Army’s catastrophically ill-considered Army Combat Fitness Test—the planned successor to the proven and successful Army Physical Fitness Test. I will admit, however, that my arguments against it emerged strictly from experience and logic. I am a fan of the original APFT because I watched soldiers in my platoon take the challenge to raise their scores, and watched pounds melt away and recruiting poster paratroopers emerge. As for logic, the APFT essentially costs a unit ten bucks and two hours to run through an entire company of soldiers, whereas the ACFT costs… more. Tens of millions of dollars more.
> 
> ...
> 
> But then last week, someone leaked the analytics slides presenting the pass/fail rate for the eleven battalions taking the ACFT. The short version: oh man was I right. The slightly longer version: the Army Combat Fitness Test is an unbridled, unparalleled, unimaginable disaster. The bottom line: the raw numbers reveal a test absurdly biased against women in uniform, but frankly, no one wearing a green uniform really comes out ahead in this thing.


Well, Mr, Brown, yer absolutely correct. I think they should make the test more fair so that _100% of women can pass_...


----------



## FeXL

Say it ain't so, Barry...

Obama official says he pushed a ‘narrative’ to media to sell the Iran nuclear deal



> One of President Obama’s top national security advisers led journalists to believe a misleading timeline of U.S. negotiations with Iran over a nuclear agreement and relied on inexperienced reporters to create an “echo chamber” that helped sway public opinion to seal the deal, according to a lengthy magazine profile.
> 
> Ben Rhodes, the deputy national security adviser for strategic communications, told the New York Times magazine that he helped promote a “narrative” that the administration started negotiations with Iran after the supposedly moderate Hassan Rouhani was elected president in 2013. In fact, the administration’s negotiations actually began earlier, with the country’s powerful Islamic faction, and the framework for an agreement was hammered out before Rouhani’s election.


----------



## FeXL

Long Island liberals wake up to how green extremism hurts constituents



> “A gas shortage threatens the Long Island region,” bleat six Long Island state senators, all Democrats, in a letter pleading for approval of a pipeline proposed to fix the problem — belatedly admitting that the policies they’ve long favored don’t work for their own constituents.
> 
> This year, Sens. Todd Kaminsky, John Brooks, James Gaughran, Anna Kaplan, Monica Martinez and Kevin Thomas all voted for Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s Green New Deal law, whose very purpose is to further crimp energy supplies, and for a $100 million hike in taxes on energy.


Related:

Power cut to hundreds of thousands in California to prevent wildfires: "This is a last resort"



> California's biggest utility cut power to more than a million people Wednesday for what could be days on end in the most sweeping effort in state history to prevent wildfires caused by windblown power lines. The unpopular move sparked a run on supplies at stores and came after two years of catastrophic fires sent Pacific Gas & Electric into bankruptcy and forced it to take more aggressive steps to prevent blazes.


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem.

Starbucks to close four shops, including its first Calgary location in Kensington



> Two decades after opening the first Starbucks in Calgary, the coffeehouse chain is shuttering its flagship shop.
> 
> But the cafe in Kensington, the first to open in Calgary in 1996, isn’t the only coffee shop the Seattle-based company is closing in Calgary.
> 
> Within a week, at least four Starbucks locations will close, including The Bow, Nexen Building, Panorama Hills and Kensington. The company-owned stores are following several other closures in recent months but, according to Starbucks, this is all part of doing business.


Huh. Wonder if $15/hr minimum wages had anything to do with it... beejacon


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Feeling burned: The first year of legal cannabis has been a complete disaster for investors



> The legalization of cannabis in Canada was supposed to be a catalyst — the most powerful one yet, investors and analysts alike thought — that would launch companies in the young but potent industry to new heights. Instead, nearly one year later, it has been a nightmare.
> 
> Since recreational cannabis became legal on Oct. 17, 2018, the shares of what were then the 10 largest Canadian cannabis producers by market capitalization have been bludgeoned, yielding an average negative return of more than 57 per cent for investors.
> 
> Tilray Inc. alone has lost more than $14 billion in market cap, and Aurora Cannabis Inc. has shed $6.8 billion. Six of the Top 10 have lost at least half their value, with scandal-plagued CannTrust Holdings Inc. suffering such resounding losses that it no longer appears in the list. Of the 10, only Cronos Group Inc.’s market cap has grown over the past 12 months, though its share price has declined, like those of all the others on the list.


----------



## FeXL

The NBA is the only pro sports we watch with any degree of regularity. It wouldn't take much to turn them off, as well...

SHAMEFUL: Fans With ‘Free Hong Kong’ Sign Kicked Out Of NBA Game



> On Tuesday night, a husband and wife holding “Free Hong Kong” signs at a preseason NBA game in Philadelphia were kicked out of the stadium.
> 
> The man, identified as Sam Wachs, and his wife had their pro-Hong Kong signs confiscated by NBA employees and were escorted out of the Wells Fargo Center arena after Mr. Wachs shouted “Free Hong Kong,” a statement in support of the ongoing pro-democracy demonstrations.


----------



## FeXL

I wonder how many mosques got CC'd on his email...

Beto O’Rourke: Religious Institutions Will Lose Tax Exemption If They Oppose Same-Sex Marriage



> During the broadcast of CNN’s town hall on LGBTQ issues on Thursday, 2020 Democratic presidential hopeful former Rep. Beto O’Rourke (D-TX) said religious institutions that do not agree with same-sex marriage would lose their tax-exempt status under his presidency.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Fruit Loops & Whackos.

Northern California Begins "Unprecedented" Planned Rolling Blackouts



> Whatever you do, don't permit tree-cutting and brush-clearing to reduce the risk of wildfires.
> 
> Just return people to a 17th century existence in rolling waves.


And

Something To Chuckle About



> When your state and local governments focus only on pie-in-the-sky crap and SJW Cause Célèbres, what do you think is going to happen? California needs more pipelines and refineries to support its large number of cars. Oh, and it needs power generation capacity to support its growing number of electric vehicles! But they are getting none of those things, and its their own damned fault.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I wonder how many mosques got CC'd on his email...
> 
> Beto O’Rourke: Religious Institutions Will Lose Tax Exemption If They Oppose Same-Sex Marriage


Beto needs to relaunch his campaign for a fourth time NOW!


----------



## FeXL

Further to my post #2521 above:

Beto O’Rourke Admits He’ll Take Tax Exempt Status Away From Mosques, Historically Black Colleges



> Democratic presidential hopeful Beto O’Rourke admitted Sunday that his plan to remove tax exempt status from those religious institutions that don’t officially recognize same-sex marriage *would apply to mosques, historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs), and predominantly black churches.*


Bold mine.

Good.

Related:

Democrats Blast Beto While His Campaign Walks Back Religious Liberty Stance



> Democratic Presidential Candidate Beto O’Rourke is trying to clarify remarks he made at the CNN LGBT Town hall last Thursday, in which he told host Don Lemon that religious organizations should lose their tax-exempt status for opposing same-sex marriage, as reported by Real Clear Politics.


----------



## FeXL

You go, LeBron...

#Woke NBA Hero LeBron James Wanted to Know Why Houston Rockets GM Morey Wasn't Being _Punished_ For Supporting Hong Kong Protesters
Update: Hong Kong Now Burning LeBron's Jersey



> I already knew he was a bitch, but now I find out he's a snitch.
> 
> NBA star LeBron James reportedly pressured the NBA to punish the Rockets' General Manager Daryl Morey after he tweeted support for Hong Kong.
> 
> James argued that if something a NBA player had tweeted had cost the league money they would have been punished, and questioned why the same wasn't happening to Morey, according to Dave McMenamin on ESPN.​
> LeBron, the tattletale bitch sissy, had previously whined that Morey was not properly educated about China like LeBron is, and furthermore, that Freedom of Speech is a lie.


Related:

LeBron Caves to China: Blasts Uneducated Rockets GM, Free Speech



> LeBron James called Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey uneducated and went off at-length about the “negative” side-effects of free speech, in reaction to Morey’s tweet of support to pro-democracy demonstrators in Hong Kong.


Related, too:

Does Corporate America Really Want to Hold a National Referendum on Whether Americans Value Their Own Freedoms or Corporate Freedom to Import Chinese Censorship More?



> Jay Cost writes on Twitter (sarcastically):
> 
> Corporate America going soft on the Chinese is definitely a smart move. There is nothing that warms the cockles of the American heart more than insanely wealthy c-suites coddling a country that spits on the Bill of Rights. This is a path to bipartisan popularity for Wall Street.
> 
> Americans also love to be lectured about the minutest of their personal, social, and political preferences while foreign oppressors get a total pass.
> 
> You are not waking the bear. This will be fine.
> 
> Don't think twice about the populist movements that have roiled American politics over the last decade. I'm sure they will never turn their attention to the various coastal billionaires profiting off the oppressive CCP regime. A+ work, crew. A+.
> 
> Sarcasm aside, the Houston Rockets should be more scared of the good people of Houston than the CCP.​


Related, three:

Apple's Loudest Supporters Turn Against the Company Over Hong Kong



> Apple became a trillion-dollar company again last week, as rumors of a China trade deal drove the Cupertino tech giant's shares to a new 52-week high. But Apple's under-the-table dealings with China's communist bosses have some of the company's biggest and most public supporters angry as hell.
> 
> Last Thursday, after Apple banned the HKmap.live app, which allowed Hong Kong protestors to track (and avoid) massed riot police, well-known tech blogger and Apple developer John Gruber wrote, "I still haven’t seen which local laws it violates, other than the unwritten law of pissing off Beijing." He added, "Capitulation is a bad look for Apple." Indeed. Later that day, Gruber dissected CEO Tim Cook's company-wide memo defending the move, and concluded that "it doesn't add up." He went on to write, "I can’t recall an Apple memo or statement that crumbles so quickly under scrutiny." Gruber also said that Cook's decision was "both sad and startling."
> 
> Sad? Sure. Startling? I'm less sure, given how important the Chinese market is to Apple's bottom line, and how vital China's manufacturing sector is to Apple's products. If there's anything more unreasonable and demanding than a communist thug, it's a communist thug flush with U.S. dollars.


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> Well Matt you don’t understand. When it was about killing conservative Christians it really wasn’t about killing conservative Christians because of reasons. But when conservative Christians are replaced by logos of media outlets, then it matters, also because of reasons. https://t.co/BkWrriGrhH
> 
> — Kurt Schlichter (@KurtSchlichter) October 14, 2019​


First comment:



> Yeah, I really don’t give a sh*t if its in “poor taste”. Snoop Dog depicted shooting Trump in the face, Kathy Griffith brandished a likeness of a decapitated and bloody Trump head, and a drama play is acted out depicting Trump’s assassination. *So NOW the leftards want outrage?!
> *
> They can FOAD for all I care.


Bold mine.

Just like I noted to The Bigot a few days back...


----------



## FeXL

I, For One, Welcome Our New Self Driving Overlords



> Nothing to see here;
> 
> Recordings from yet another Amazon-owned smart home device are being reviewed by a team of human workers, again raising concerns that audio and video captured by such devices may not be as private as some customers might assume.
> 
> Citing sources familiar with the program, Bloomberg reported Thursday that “dozens” of workers for the e-commerce giant who are based in Romania and India are tasked with reviewing footage collected by Cloud Cams—Amazon’s app-controlled, Alexa-compatible indoor security devices—to help improve AI functionality and better determine potential threats. Bloomberg reported that at one point, these human workers were responsible for reviewing and annotating roughly 150 security snippets of up to 30 seconds in length each day that they worked.
> 
> * Two sources who spoke with Bloomberg told the outlet that some clips depicted private imagery, such as what Bloomberg described as “rare instances of people having sex.” An Amazon spokesperson told Gizmodo that reviewed clips are submitted either through employee trials or customer feedback submissions for improving the service.*​


Bold mine.

The best & only way to improve that service is to flush it down the toilet...


----------



## FeXL

As I noted before: too cheap by half.

California Now Has Highest Gas Prices and Top Gas Tax Rate in Country



> As gas prices in California hit the highest in the country, the state maintains the top spot for the highest state gas taxes in the nation.
> 
> The average price for regular gas in California is $4.09 while the national average is $2.65, according to data compiled by the American Automobile Association.


We paid $2.69/gallon in Montana over the weekend.


----------



## FeXL

Who could have seen this coming?! :yikes:

Shocking: Target Raised Wages to $15, Cut Employee Hours



> Employees told CNN Business supervisors have given them different reasons for the cut hours, including that there were not hours available or that their managers couldn’t fit additional hours in their budgets. Some received no explanations.
> 
> Heather said she used to work around 40 hours a week, but now brings in around 20 hours.
> 
> Caren Morales explained that Target cut her hours when her “medical coverage was about to kick in.” She worked between 35-40 hours a week, well above the 30 hours a week minimum, but went down to 15 hours a week.
> 
> Morales had to quit because she could not afford daycare.
> 
> Target worker Tony said the big pay raise”really doesn’t help much when [I’m] only doing 20 to 30 hours a week.”
> 
> Victor Hanousek quit when his hours went down to 22 hours a week.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Land of Fruit Loops & Whackos.

Cal Fire Moves to Dismantle Ham Radio System, Endangering Lives Amid Blackouts and Wildfires



> As if things aren't bad enough in California with wildfires and power outages, the state Fire District has decided that Ham radio equipment in remote areas must be removed unless radio operators cough up a big fee to lease the land from the government. In an email to Ham operators, Lorina Pisi wrote:
> 
> I do understand and appreciate all of the service you have provided in the past. However, with constantly changing technological advances, there is no longer the same benefit to State as previously provided. Therefore, the Department no longer financially supports HAM operators radios or tenancy. If you desire to enter into a formal agreement to operate and maintain said equipment, you must complete and submit attached collocation application along with fee as outlined on page one of application. There is cost associated with getting an agreement in place. In addition to the technical analysis fee ($2500/application), there is DGS Lease admin cost associated (typically between $3000-$5000) with preparation of lease. Also, there will be an annual rent charge based upon equipment type/space.​


You cannot fix stupid.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Further from the Land of Fruit Loops & Whackos.
> 
> Cal Fire Moves to Dismantle Ham Radio System, Endangering Lives Amid Blackouts and Wildfires
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot fix stupid.


When a solar flare or EMP strike takes out digital communications...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> When a solar flare or EMP strike takes out digital communications...


...every state but California will still have communication capability.


----------



## FeXL

Y2Kyoto: Academic Enforcement



> There shall be no dissent;
> 
> A world-renowned expert in animal bone identification has lost her position at the University of Victoria (UVic), she believes for telling school kids politically incorrect facts about polar bears.
> 
> 
> Zoologist Dr. Susan Crockford is routinely hired by biologists and archeologists in Canada and abroad to identify the remains of mammals, birds and fish. She has helped catalog museum collections, and assisted police with forensic analyses. But UVic students will no longer benefit from her expertise, and her ability to apply for research grants has come to a screeching halt. In May, the Anthropology Department withdrew her Adjunct Professor status, depriving her of a university affiliation.
> 
> Crockford describes her expulsion as “an academic hanging without a trial, conducted behind closed doors.” After being renewed unanimously in 2016 for a three-year term, her adjunct status was not renewed the next time around.
> 
> * Crockford is the author of a popular blog, polarbearscience.com, as well as five books about these animals. Polar Bear Facts and Myths has been translated into four languages. She says that, contrary to the claims of environmental activists, polar bears are currently thriving and are at no risk of extinction from climate change.*​


Bold mine.

I've linked to any number of Crockford's articles on the GHG thread.


----------



## FeXL

New O’Keefe video reveals Zucker telling Jake Tapper to keep pressing Kellyanne Conway “to just ****ing nail her”



> James O’Keefe has a short video out today because they are still producing tomorrow’s big video. And in this video we learn that while Jake Tapper was interviewing Kellyanne Conway, Zucker came down to the control room, got in Tapper’s ear and told him to ignore the commercials, to keep pressing her and pressing her in order to make her look bad:


Nice...


----------



## FeXL

Twitter Announces That It Will Begin Partially Deplatforming Donald Trump's Tweets



> Yes, they did that to me too. They shadowbanned me. Tweets appeared for me and the people I tweeted back and forth with most frequently, and for no one else.
> 
> For Trump, the partial deplatforming will work a little differently. They won't ban him from the site -- Trump makes them money and keeps their precious "journalist" tweeters tweeting and tweeting and tweeting all day and then staying up all night tweeting -- but they are sharply limiting how users can interact with his account.
> 
> Because they've now declared that a president elected by the American people is not "mainstream" and polite enough for Twitter's otherwise rigorously-factual and scrupulously civil user base.


As the article notes further down, time for Trump to dump the twats & take all his revenue potential with him somewhere else.


----------



## FeXL

Nice work if you can get it.

NASA charged taxpayers $5M for SpaceX safety review after Elon Musk got high



> Remember when Elon Musk got high with Joe Rogan during an interview last year? It seemed like good, legal fun at the time. It turns out that toke cost US taxpayers five million dollars.
> 
> NASA Chief Jim Bridenstine initiated a safety and culture review of SpaceX the moment he found out that Elon Musk, a contractor who holds a top secret security clearance, had been filmed consuming drugs.


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> Vickery Bowles, top librarian for the @torontolibrary, is a rock star. Love the way she handled the completely torqued student-newspaper questions from @cbcasithappens. Canada needs more women like this https://t.co/7Z4YbDSVct
> 
> — Jonathan Kay (@jonkay) October 18, 2019​


Comments salient.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bill's Wife s'more!!!

Epic Takedown of the #QueenOfWarmongers



> … concerted campaign to destroy my reputation. We wondered who was behind it and why. Now we know — it was always you, through your proxies and …
> 
> — Tulsi Gabbard (@TulsiGabbard) October 18, 2019
> 
> … powerful allies in the corporate media and war machine, afraid of the threat I pose.
> 
> It’s now clear that this primary is between you and me. Don’t cowardly hide behind your proxies. Join the race directly.
> 
> — Tulsi Gabbard (@TulsiGabbard) October 18, 2019​
> Analysis


And

Her Majesty?



> Time for an Empress? Or Something?
> 
> Well, yesterday we learned that Hillary Clinton believes that Donald Trump plans to stay in office forever, that she has secret information that Tulsi Gabbard and Jill Stein are Russian assets and that ten year olds are responsible for her election loss.


And

Hillary Clinton: Putin Has Kompromat on Trump, Russia Will Back Tulsi Gabbard's Third-Party Bid, and Jill Stein is a Russian Asset
And Oh Yeah, He's Also Going to Install Himself as Caesar For Life



> NeverTrump pushed this woman a sensible, moderate voice whose judgment is preferable to the madman Trump's.
> 
> J.V. Last at The Cuckshed argued for that, and, about six months ago, Dan McLaughlin/Baseball Crank whined that it all would have been much better for Republicans if we had just gotten behind this sensible centrist in 2016.
> 
> She is literally insane.


More:



> She then went on to babble insanely about Trump's plan to remain in office forever.
> 
> Because, see, _Trump_ has authoritarian, anti-democratic instincts.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

LeBron's Sensitivity to the Feelings of Maoists



> In light of the foregoing reactions, the possibility that Chinese revenues might suddenly stop flowing so rapidly into NBA coffers was enough to raise the ire of one LeBron James, who has a lucrative lifetime endorsement deal with the Nike Corporation—which in turn has enormous financial interests in China. Evoking memories of Laura Ingraham's “Shut up and dribble” admonition to which LeBron took deep offense last year, the basketball star now says that Daryl Morey “wasn't educated” on the Hong Kong matter and thus should have kept his thoughts to himself. “So many people could have been harmed not only financially but physically, emotionally and spiritually” by what Morey said, LeBron told reporters in Los Angeles. “So just be careful with what we tweet, and we say, and we do.” “Yes, we do have freedom of speech,” he added, “but there can be a lot of negative that comes with that too.”
> 
> What LeBron himself may not be well-educated about is the fact that the entire world doesn't revolve around his sneaker contract and the profits that flow from it. He may not understand that the People’s Republic of China today is a natural outgrowth of the China which was ruled by the late Mao Zedong; that the nation's ruling party and its system of government remain largely unchanged since the days of Mao; and that the current Communist leadership proudly declares itself to be Mao’s heirs, maintains his Leninist dictatorship, continues his military build-up, and cherishes his grand ambitions. As one news report in the _South China Morning Post_ puts it: “Today, reverence for [Mao] is on the rise. President Xi Jinping often pays tributes to Mao and looks to him for inspiration to manage the country. Ordinary people, especially from the bottom social strata who have not benefited from the country's economic boom, miss his reign and some even set up shrines at home to worship him. Statues of the great leader continue to be erected across the country with fanfare.”


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Elizabeth Warren Scrubs DNA Test Video From Twitter



> Democratic presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren deleted a video from her Twitter account that announced to the world that she had a fraction of Native American DNA.
> 
> The Massachusetts senator first announced the results of the DNA test a year ago Tuesday. The Republican Party marked the anniversary with a blog post, calling the presidential candidate's revelation "a spectacular failure to placate the criticism that she lied about her heritage, Warren took a DNA test and we learned this gem: She was 1/1024th Native American."


Related:


----------



## FeXL

UK Police Investigate Transgender Being Turned Down For Porn Role As A "Hate Crime"



> UK police are investigating the potential “hate crime” of a transgender woman being turned down for a porn role because she still has a penis.
> 
> Yes, really.


And

‘Transphobic’ porn star refused sex with model because she has a penis



> A transgender woman says she is a victim of ‘transphobic’ discrimination after being snubbed for job as a female porn star – because she still has a penis
> 
> Ria Cooper, 25, who became Britain’s youngest trans person when she transitioned 10 years ago, encountered the photographer after deciding to embark on a career in the sex industry.
> 
> She says the anonymous individual messaged her saying he wanted to have sex on camera then sell the resulting porno to make some quick cash.
> 
> But little did he know Ria was transgender and when he found out she still has male reproductive organs he immediately retracted the offer.


ROTFLMFAO...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

When we were still teenagers, a running joke was was that the definition of surprise was sticking your hand down your date's pants & finding out she had a bigger dick than you did. 

Little did we know how prescient that would become...


----------



## FeXL

‘I, I, I Don’t Know’: Anderson Cooper Stumps Kamala Harris With A Single, Simple Question



> CNN’s Anderson Cooper stumped Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Kamala Harris on Friday night when he asked her what specific laws President Donald Trump’s lawyer Rudy Giuliani has broken.
> 
> Harris spoke to Cooper on CNN’s “Anderson Cooper 360,” and the host asked Harris for her reaction to reports that Giuliani tried to override the Ukrainian embassy and State Department in an effort to get a visa for Viktor Shokin, a former Ukrainian prosecutor.
> 
> Harris, who is a former prosecutor herself, said Giuliani “has clearly broken many laws,” adding that his actions are “further evidence of corruption” by the Trump administration and that they violate an “extraordinary number of rules and ethical laws.” When Cooper asked Harris what specific laws she believes Giuliani has broken, the senator seemed unable to answer directly.
> 
> “Well I, I, I don’t know,” Harris replied when Cooper asked her what specific laws she believes Giuliani has broken.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Horrifying: Texas Jury Rules that Father Cannot Stop Ex-Wife From Sex-Changing Their Seven Year Old Son; Ruling Will Force Father to "Affirm" Child's Supposed "Gender Identity" and Refer to This Boy as a Girl



> Chemical castration, here we come!
> 
> On Monday, a jury ruled against a Texas father, Jeffrey Younger, attempting to stop his seven-year-old son from a gender transition being facilitated by Dr. Anne Georgulas, the boy's mother and Younger's ex-wife.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> According to the LifeSiteNews, Georgulas has been granted authority to move forward with puberty blockers, which can cause chemical castration, and, potentially, hormones, if she so chooses.
> 
> Additionally, with the jury's decision, Mr. Younger will likely be forced to "affirm" his son’s new gender identity: a girl named "Luna."
> 
> ...
> 
> ​"I want you to imagine having electronic communication with your son on FaceTime, and imagine that your ex-wife has dressed him as a drag queen to talk to you," Younger told host Luke Macias during an episode of "The Luke Macias Show" podcast in January. "He has false eyelashes and makeup. His hair has got glitter in it. He's wearing a dress."​


----------



## FeXL

Entire Staff of Des Moines Register-Founded Bike Ride Across Iowa Resigns In Protest Over DMR's Scalp-Hunting of Good-Guy Carson King; Will Start Their Own Bike Challenge



> America to the Media: You're fired.
> 
> The now-resigned director of the biking challenge explained that while the DMR absolutely refused to answer questions about their Scalp-Hunting of Carson King, _they had the balls to issue pro-DMR-spin talking points to the bike challenge staff about how to answer questions about it._
> 
> So the director quit, and the staff quit with him.
> 
> And now the DMR will not be the organizer of a major amateur sporting event.
> 
> Found via Iowahawk, who tweets, "This is one hell of a shoe drop: the entire RAGBRAI (Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa) staff resigns en masse in protest over the DMRegister's Carson King fiasco, will start a new event with no affiliation to the paper," adding, "For you non-Iowans, let me explain that this is a Big F'ing Deal. RAGBRAI has been a beloved state institution since 1973, attracts tens of thousands of riders, and is a major source of goodwill for the Register. This is a major kick in their nuts."​


Good.


----------



## FeXL

Senator Josh Hawley: "given Facebook’s long record of evasions, misstatements, half truths & outright falsehoods, I'd be very careful rehearsing their talking points, no matter how much $$ they give you"



> I'd be very interested in Congress demanding answers about who Facebook, Twitter, and Google are paying quietly -- calling them something like "consultants" or something -- to carry their water in "conservative" media.
> 
> I'd be very, very interested in seeing that.
> 
> I think we'd all be very _un_surprised to find out whose names are on that payoff list.


----------



## FeXL

John Durham Now Has Two Blackberries Used by Russian (???) Agent Joseph Misfud, Who Incepted The Idea of Asking About Hillary's Emails Into George Papadopolous



> Interesting.
> 
> If you don't know: It was Joseph Misfud, an academic in Italy who was been repeatedly claimed by the anti-Trump conspirators to be a Russian agent despite his close connections with _Western_ intelligence, who mentioned to George Papadopolous that Russia had Hillary's emails.


----------



## FeXL

People Are Getting Very Sick of the "Extinction Rebellion" and Other Enviro-Antifa Groups



> Spiked's Brendan O'Neill calls them, correctly, religious cultists whose gods are pride and wrath:
> 
> Yesterday, in London, I witnessed an eerie, chilling sight: I saw a death cult holding a ceremony in public.
> 
> 
> The men and women gathered outside King's Cross station and formed a circle. They swayed and chanted. They preached about End Times. 'What will you do when the world gets hot, what, what?', they intoned, conjuring up images of the hellfire they believe will shortly consume mankind. They sang hymns to their god -- science. 'We've got all the science / All that we need / To change the world / Hallelujah', they sang, rocking side to side as they did so.
> 
> They demanded repentance. 'Buy less, fly less, fry less', said one placard. Catholics only demand the non-consumption of meat on Fridays, as an act of penance to mark the day of Christ's death. This new religion demands an end to meat-consumption entirely, as penance for mankind’s sins of growth and progress.
> 
> 
> And like all death cultists, they handed out leaflets that contained within them 'THE TRUTH'. The leaflets foretell floods and fire: 'We are in trouble. Sea levels are rising... Africa and the Amazon are on fire.’ The only word that was missing was locusts. They can't be far behind these other ghastly visitations to sinful mankind.
> 
> ...
> 
> This was, of course, Extinction Rebellion. Let us no longer beat around the bush about these people. This is an upper-middle-class death cult.
> 
> This is a millenarian movement that might speak of science, but which is driven by sheer irrationalism. By fear, moral exhaustion and misanthropy. This is the deflated, self-loathing bourgeoisie coming together to project their own psycho-social hang-ups on to society at large.​


I purely want to cross paths with some of these idiots.

Extinction Rebellion Has A Rough Weekend As People Fight Back Against Climate Protests



> Extinction Rebellion capped off a rough week in the United Kingdom with a tough weekend on the West Coast, as people, inconvenienced by the group’s ongoing, intentionally disruptive climate protests, fought back.


One day it will be impossible to criticise the fanatics of Extinction Rebellion. Until then, I'll tell the truth about those irrational zealots



> It will soon be impossible to criticise the fanatics of Extinction Rebellion.
> 
> In fact, I will not be at all surprised if, in years to come, I and others face prosecution for having dared to doubt them.
> 
> Soon we will be sitting in an impoverished, dark country, with a trashed economy, incessant power cuts and dismal standard of living, caused by their dogma.


----------



## FeXL

Air Canada Will No Longer Address Passengers As "Ladies and Gentlemen," In Order to Respect the 0.1% of Mentally Unwell People Who Say They're Both, or Neither, or Maybe Unicorns



> Employees aboard Air Canada flights will no longer greet guests by referring to them as "ladies and gentlemen" or "mesdames et messieurs," which has been typical protocol for years, in an effort to be conscious of gender fluidity.​


----------



## FeXL

Kellogg's Releases... Gay Cereal, Which is Really Just All of Its Biggest Cereals Mixed Together In a Fabulous Furry Orgy of Carbs



> I think we can all agree that our favorite part of the 21st Century is the #WokeCorporatism.


Yeppers.


----------



## FeXL

Blame Trump for black women being obese, professor says



> A New Jersey professor suggested on a TV program that racism and President Donald Trump’s policies are responsible for black female obesity.
> 
> Rutgers University women’s and gender studies professor Brittney Cooper made the argument during an appearance on “Black Women OWN the Conversation” on the Oprah Winfrey Network.


Raging. Lunatics...


----------



## FeXL

One for the good guys! :clap::clap::clap:

Good News: British Columbia Human Rights Tribunal Rules Against Jonathan, aka "Jennifer," Yaniv;
The Man is Ordered to Pay the Women Legal Costs, and Rules They Do Not Have to Touch His Dirty Pervert Balls



> Has Canada gotten saner while the US further crazifies?
> 
> The Justice Centre for Constitutional Freedoms (JCCF.ca) is pleased to announce that the BC Human Rights Tribunal has ruled in favour of home estheticians' right to refuse to handle male genitalia against their will.
> 
> The decision noted, "human rights legislation does not require a service provider to wax a type of genitals they are not trained for and have not consented to wax."​
> This ruling is a bit narrow.
> 
> Canada is busy creating new alleged "human rights," but won't ever rule on what happens when its constantly-multiplying "human rights" come into conflict -- like when a trans person's alleged right to force the world to pretend he's a gender he's not comes into a conflict with a woman's right not to handle a strange man's meat.


----------



## FeXL

Project Veritas Hidden Camera Video: Jake Tapper's Senior Producer Rick Saleeby Alleges That CNN's Politics Supervising Producer Has History of Making Inappropriate Advances on Employees, Particularly Drunk Ones



> So does Jake Tapper know about this?
> 
> I assume so.
> 
> So why is he refusing to comment?
> 
> I thought he was a hero or something.
> 
> I don't really love these sorts of allegations, and this doesn't seem like hardcore harassment, but CNN has pretended to be White Knights defending poor abused women.
> 
> Remember Kavanaugh?
> 
> It's a huge story when alleged against Brett Kavanaugh but it's not even worth a comment when it's CNN bigwigs?


----------



## FeXL

Male Cyclist Sets New Women's World Record, Says Critics Oppose 'Human Rights'



> Rachel McKinnon, a biological male who identifies as a woman, won the woman's cycling world championship on Saturday, setting what some consider to be a new women's world record for the event. He responded to criticism that it is unfair to allow biological men to compete with women, claiming that any opposition would violate his "human rights." After a female former Masters champion criticized him, he suggested that she and other critics are losers and bigots, not "real champions."
> 
> "All my medical records say female," McKinnon, who teaches philosophy at the College of Charleston in Canada, told Sky News after his victory. "My doctor treats me as a female person, my racing licence [sic] says female, but people who oppose my existence still want to think of me as male."
> 
> *The cyclist went on to denounce basic biology as a debunked "stereotype."*


You simply cannot fix stupid...


----------



## FeXL

What a bunch of bitches...

Mass. Dem’s Bill Would Impose $200 Fines, 6 Months In Jail For Using The Word ‘Bitch’



> A Massachusetts State Democratic lawmaker wants to make it illegal in the Bay State to maliciously call someone a “bitch.”
> 
> H.3719, “An Act Regarding the Use of Offensive Words,” was introduced by Rep. Daniel J. Hunt from Boston last May. It was assigned to the Massachusetts legislature’s Judiciary Committee, which held a hearing on it Tuesday.
> 
> The bill states that “a person who uses the word ‘bitch’ directed at another person to accost, annoy, degrade or demean the other person shall be considered to be a disorderly person.” Violators of the law would face a $150 maximum fine for the first offense, while repeat offenders would face up to six months in jail and a $200 fine.


----------



## FeXL

And, from the "Didn' do nuffin" department...

Democrat Katie Hill Denies Affairs with Staffers Despite Photographic Evidence



> Rep. Katie Hill (D-CA), a freshman Democrat critical to the House Democrats’ “impeachment inquiry” against President Donald Trump given her perch as vice chairwoman of the House Oversight Committee, is denying that she had an affair with two different staff members despite photographic and text message evidence of the affairs published by conservative website Red State.
> 
> “The fact is I am going through a divorce from an abusive husband who seems determined to try to humiliate me,” Hill told Politico on Tuesday, adding:
> 
> “I am disgusted that my opponents would seek to exploit such a private matter for political gain. This coordinated effort to try to destroy me and people close to me is despicable and will not succeed. I, like many women who have faced attacks like this before, am stronger than those who want me to be afraid.”​



Democratic Rep. Katie Hill’s Challenger Calls For Her Resignation Over Alleged Affairs With Staffers



> Democratic California Rep. Katie Hill’s 2020 opponent is calling for the congresswoman’s resignation over allegations that she had extramarital affairs with both a male congressional staffer and a female campaign staffer.
> 
> “While I believe that elected officials should be afforded a reasonable level of privacy, Ms. Hill’s relationships with two different members of her staff cross the line of ethical boundaries that members of Congress should be held to,” Angela Underwood Jacobs, a Republican challenging Hill in California’s 25th Congressional District, said in a statement.
> 
> “Ms. Hill’s behavior exhibits extremely poor judgement — it violates House ethics and it could have put our nation at risk due to her heightened potential to be blackmailed,” Underwood Jacobs said, adding that she thinks Hill should resign.


----------



## FeXL

If this had been a western Canadian farmer protecting his property, livestock, family...

Appeals court finds Toronto teen gunman acted in self-defence



> A teenager who shot and killed one of five men who attacked him in the lobby of his apartment building had his manslaughter and aggravated assault convictions overturned on Tuesday.
> 
> ...
> 
> Surveillance video from that night showed the youth walking through the lobby of his building when one of the five assailants hit him on the back of his head with a baseball bat. R.S., who thought he had been shot, fell to his knees, and the gun he was carrying fell from his pocket.
> 
> R.S. picked up the gun, swung around and fired four shots in about five seconds as his attackers scattered. One of the men was fatally injured, while a second was grazed by a bullet. Police charged R.S. with second-degree murder.


----------



## FeXL

Jailbreak epidemic: Gang member released on $6K bail now accused of raping 12-year-old girl



> According to the New York Post, one of the few outlets covering the outrageous jailbreak cases in the city that once led the nation in reducing crime, Tony Johnson, a reputed member of the Folk Nation gang, was arrested in Brooklyn on 34 criminal charges earlier this year, including armed robbery and assault. The prosecutors asked for $225,000 bail at the March 5 arraignment, but Judge Craig Walker agreed to release him on just $6,000 bail.
> 
> After his release, according to court documents, he is accused of robbing a female on September 15, robbing a male and severely beating a female victim the following day in separate incidents, and finally kidnapping and raping a 12-year-old girl on October 8. He was arrested two days later on first-degree sexual assault and two counts of robbery. Even now, his bail is set at $105,000, not terribly high given his record and the current accusations.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the life of Katie Hill.

Texts Reveal That Sloppy Slattern and Not-Hot Mess Katie Hill Was Frequently Drunk and Missed Flights Due to Drunkenness



> Huh, I think I just spotted NeverTrump's next presidential candidate.
> 
> In text messages provided to RedState of conversations between Hill, her estranged husband, and their former throuple partner, by June 2019 all three were expressing concern about Hill’s drinking and its impact on her mental health and work performance.​
> In a text exchange (viewable at the link):
> 
> Hill said:
> 
> Yup! Celebrating Rusty winning with some people at a tiki bar.
> 
> Heslep [her ex-husband] replied:
> 
> Great. So getting hammered again? Should I just say goodnight now?
> 
> Hill said:
> 
> Hammered no, but continuing to drink yea.​


Yeppers. Sounds like she's got a good head start on all the requirements of a solid Prog candidate...


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHA!!!

‘Impeach Pelosi’ Petition Surpasses Quarter-Million Signatures on White House Website



> A White House website “We the People” petition calling on Congress to “IMPEACH Pelosi for treason!” has garnered more than a quarter-million signatures to-date.
> 
> As of Wednesday, October 23, 2019, more than 260,000 people have signed the petition to impeach House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) created January 18, 2019 on the “We the People” website - more than two and a half times the minimum of 100,000 required to warrant an official response.
> 
> The Georgia woman who created the petition in January, Marjorie Taylor Greene, personally delivered a copy of the petition to Speaker Pelosi’s House office on February 22 of this year. Greene continues to encourage Americans to sign the petition, aided by President Donald Trump’s recent calls for Pelosi’s impeachment for the way she has conducted her impeachment inquiry of him.


----------



## FeXL

Surgeon General: Weed Legalization ‘A Massive Public Health Experiment’



> U.S. Surgeon General Jerome Adams called the spread of state marijuana legalization "a massive public health experiment on our citizenry."
> 
> Appearing before a hearing of the Senate Caucus on International Narcotics Control on Wednesday, Adams emphasized that legalization has proceeded without adequate scientific evidence. He said state lawmakers have rushed to enter the lucrative drug market despite the fact that many people do not fully understand the risks associated with marijuana use. He highlighted the risks of marijuana use by teenagers, pregnant women, and recent mothers—all of which, he said, remain chronically under-discussed in spite of their support in the scientific literature.


Yep. For the last 50 years they've been pushing the negative effects of tobacco. Overnight, weed is all right.

XX)


----------



## FeXL

‘Unacceptable’: Fans, Media Erupt After LeBron James’ Outburst During National Anthem



> The NBA was understandably excited to start its season and get away from the China controversy that had embroiled the league over the past couple weeks.
> 
> However, even more controversy ensued on Tuesday night and on into Wednesday as video surfaced showing LeBron James walking off the court and screaming while the national anthem played.


Related:

Lebron James, An Emblem of Leftist Anger



> Basketball star LeBron James's recent criticism of Houston Rockets' general manager Daryl Morey's “Stand with Hong Kong” tweet – which was predictably followed by Morey's pathetic, groveling apology – is just another reminder of how thoroughly the politics of the Left has taken over the sports world. In light of this, let us take a closer look at LeBron James in particular, and trace the roots of his worldview.


Without knowing anything about his politics, I always thought LeBron was a spoiled brat. My opinion of him raised some when I discovered he had donated some $40 million towards education. Now that his politics have surfaced, said opinion has dropped like a stone.


----------



## FeXL

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Dear Abby


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Dear Abby



l


----------



## Beej

Did Emma Sulkowicz Get Redpilled?
https://www.thecut.com/2019/10/did-emma-sulkowicz-mattress-performance-get-redpilled.html



> In explaining the arc of her life since Mattress Performance, Sulkowicz invokes something surprising. “As I became more and more feminist,” she recalls, “I think I got to a point where I was literally just straight up hating men. I just hated men, I wished all men would die.”


If this isn't yet another piece of performance art, then all it took was contributing to a national moral panic in order for her to better understand herself. Most people make do with a few "wild" years, and keep their societal destruction local as they learn how to age. Not progressives, though. They demand much more attention.


----------



## Macfury

Beej said:


> Did Emma Sulkowicz Get Redpilled?
> https://www.thecut.com/2019/10/did-emma-sulkowicz-mattress-performance-get-redpilled.html
> 
> If this isn't yet another piece of performance art, then all it took was contributing to a national moral panic in order for her to better understand herself. Most people make do with a few "wild" years, and keep their societal destruction local as they learn how to age. Not progressives, though. They demand much more attention.


Many progressives would rather be dour and disappointed their whole lives through.


----------



## FeXL

Report: Katie Hill's Staffers Confirmed Report With Her (Male) Legislative Director, Leading to Pelosi Demanding Her Resignation



> The fact that Nancy Pelosi sent someone 'round to ask about the allegations, and that the staffers confirmed them (I bet without too much arm twisting), confirms that this is a real story, right?
> 
> Not in the leftwing media's eyes. But we'll get to that.


More:



> See Ed Driscoll at Instapundit to see the media going crazy to attack Red State for... reporting a #ThreeToo scandal, which apparently wasn't cool because it was about a member of the Protected Class.
> 
> Oliver Darcy admitted that CNN decided the story didn't rise to their very elevated requirements for "news," by which of course he meant Boss Zucker doesn't want any negative stories that aren't about Republicans.


Further:



> Good point from Tim Pool: Doesn't this mean Ilhan "Omar" Nur Said should be forced to resign next?


Yeppers...

Related:


Media Tries To Suggest Katie Hill Did Nothing Wrong, Even Though Congress Passed Bill Last Year Banning What She Did



> Some in the media have tried to suggest that Rep. Katie Hill (D-CA) resigned because of consensual affairs she had while married. The problem is that, consensual or not, Hill was in a position of power and according to the Left’s #MeToo rules, no person in a position of power can truly receive consent from a subordinate for a relationship.


----------



## FeXL

The new America: NO to voluntary Christian prayer in schools. YES to mandatory Muslim prayer



> “Separation of church and state.” There may be no reference to, inference of, insinuation of, or display of religion anywhere in any government operation or public school, even if there is no coercion to participate in any Christian event or prayer. That is enshrined in every clause of the Constitution.
> 
> That is essentially what the Left has been telling us for years, and those principles have been enforced to varying degrees in many lower courts and, intermittently, even by the Supreme Court.
> 
> Now we know it was all a lie. It was a political war on the Judeo-Christian Founding of this country, not some scrupulous enforcement of a mythical “constitutional” provision based on novel legal grounds. How do we know? The same court system that has nixed Christian prayer that is completely voluntary now has no problem with mandatory Muslim prayer embedded in required coursework in government-funded schools.


More:



> Somehow, if Muslims students were forced to write the Lord’s Prayer in public schools, I don’t think the courts would say, “Hey, let’s leave the curriculum to the teachers.” There are pending lawsuits in California against “Bring Your Bible to School Day,” which is purely voluntary.


----------



## FeXL

The Democrats Are Neoconservatives Now



> When the establishment boot comes stomping, it’s clear that party affiliation matters less to the swamp than loyalty to its dictates. Representative Tulsi Gabbard (D-Hawaii) is a doctrinaire liberal in nearly every respect but one. Yet what unites her and Trump is significant enough to make both targets of a machine bent on destroying them.
> 
> Last week, Gabbard became the center of an intra-party dispute after Hillary Clinton, the exiled queen of neoliberals, accused her of being a “Russian asset.” It was not the first time Gabbard was so libeled, but the attack, coming from Clinton, exposed a rift between the dominant international Left of apparatchiks who think that “Putin bad” is foreign policy, and the vanishing, historic anti-war Left that Gabbard exemplifies.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Nazi collaborator...

<sniff...> :-(

George Soros on Lifelong Funding of Leftwing Causes: ‘Tide Has Turned Against Me’



> Billionaire George Soros, who has spent his fortune promoting leftwing politicians, media, and organizations, said over the weekend that he hasn’t failed in his lifelong quest to put socialism in place in the United States, but has been impeded by his opposition, including President Donald Trump.


Almost brings a tear to yer eye, donnit?

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

More:



> NPR portrayed Soros as a *benign philanthropist* who wants to promote *democracy*.
> 
> “That includes more than *$32 billion* in giving to his own international network of grant makers, the Open Society Foundations, which has worked to promote democracy in some 120 nations,” Martin said.


All bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

You simply cannot fix stupid...

Democrat bill requires U.S. to take in at least 50,000 “climate refugees” a year



> Democrat legislators have drafted a bill to import at least 50,000 “climate refugees” per year.
> 
> “America will continue to stand tall as a safe haven for immigrants,” declared Rep. Nydia Velázquez (D-NY), who was born in Puerto Rico and chairs the House Committee on Small Business.
> 
> The new refugees would receive green cards. They would have a path to citizenship and word permits.
> 
> The bill, the “Climate Displaced Persons Act [H.R.4732],” offers green cards to “climate-displaced persons … [who] are individuals who have been forcibly displaced by climate change or climate-induced disruptions, such as sea-level rise, glacial outburst floods, desertification or fires … there could be as many as 200 million CDPs [climate-displaced persons] by 2050 globally,” said a statement from Velázquez‘s office.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> You simply cannot fix stupid...
> 
> Democrat bill requires U.S. to take in at least 50,000 “climate refugees” a year


What if they don't like TV shows in their home country? Surely that should trigger expedited immigration status...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> What if they don't like TV shows in their home country? Surely that should trigger expedited immigration status...


Close enough. You're in!!!


----------



## FeXL

Trans Athletes Are Posting Victories and Shaking Up Sports



> Transgender athletes are having a moment. At all levels of sport, they’re stepping onto the podium and into the headlines. New Zealand weightlifter Laurel Hubbard won two gold medals at the Pacific Games, and college senior CeCé Telfer became the NCAA Division II national champion in the 400-meter run. Another senior, June Eastwood, has been instrumental to her cross-country team’s success. At the high school level, Terry Miller won the girls’ 200-meter dash at Connecticut’s state open championship track meet.
> 
> These recent performances are inherently praiseworthy—shining examples of what humans can accomplish with training and effort. But as more transgender athletes rise to the top of their fields, some vocal opponents are also expressing outrage at what they see as transgender athletes ruining sports for cisgendered girls and women.


When I see a rush of women transgendering to men & _effectively_ competing in men's sports, I'll believe in the altruism TG's are spouting...

Related:

Blood Feud



> An unofficial counter-boycott was threatened by several Twitter and Facebook users. One poignant comment garnered over thirty thousand “likes” and more than one hundred thousand retweets! *A woman using the twitter handle “Sydney Watson” concluded that “Being FEMALE is not a ‘feeling’ . . . I’m sick of seeing my sex erased & trivialized to accommodate everyone else.”* Clearly a nerve had been struck.


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:

More:



> The argument over whether hygiene products should be provided to the poor may be appropriate for congressional debate. *But the demand that taxpayer generosity be stretched to encompass those who wear mechanical apparatus for the purpose of pseudo-bleed is something else entirely.* It is more akin to gifting such people a vanity product, like perfume or lipstick, than it is to fulfilling an undeniable physical need. Demanding that taxpayers indulge that conceit with their own all-too-real earnings is ridiculous. Menstruation is not gender _expression_. It is part of biological _definition_.


Bold mine.

Yeppers...


----------



## FeXL

Leftists Erupt In Glee As 1,300 Acre ‘Easy Fire’ Threatens Reagan Presidential Library



> A new, massive wildfire is now raging through Southern California, threatening communities in Simi Valley and forcing the evacuation of numerous sites in southern California, including the Ronald Reagan Presidential Library.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka. No, seriously...

Antifa activist charged with felony hate crime for anti-Semitic attacks



> An antifa activist with a history of violence and threatening behaviour across the Pacific Northwest has been arrested on a felony hate crime charge in Seattle for alleged anti-Semitic attacks.
> 
> Jamal Oscar Williams, 44, is accused by state prosecutors in Washington state of hate crimes and criminal harassment against Schmuel Levitin, a rabbi, and Ephriam Block. According to court documents, Williams “maliciously and intentionally” followed, threatened to kill and assaulted the men in multiple attacks in October because of their perceived religion.
> 
> Levitin and Block were operating a permitted religious booth for the Sukkot Jewish holiday in downtown Seattle on October 11 when Williams allegedly approached them and shouted: “Jews, Jews, Jews … give me your money!” He then said he had a gun and was going to kill them. Both Levitin and Block have beards and payots, or sideburns, and were wearing yarmulkes. Levitin is a rabbi at the Chabad of Downtown Seattle.


Arrested in, of all places, _Seattle_? :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats its own...

Ben & Jerry’s Class Action Says Ice Cream Isn’t Made From ‘Happy Cows’



> A class action lawsuit alleges that *Ben & Jerry’s ice cream is made from dairy not sourced from “happy cows” as advertised, but with milk from factory farms.*
> 
> The Ben & Jerry’s class action lawsuit was filed by James Ehlers who says he purchased a range of Ben & Jerry’s products believing them to be sourced from “happy cows.” Allegedly, he discovered later that the dairy in the products was not sourced as advertised.


Bold mine.

The heretics!!! :yikes:


----------



## FeXL

When a Canadian Explained to Me the Horrors of Socialized Medicine



> The woman said (paraphrased), "Even though you're getting close to complete government control of health care, you American's don't know how good you still have it here. If you really want to know, come to Canada, where the state now runs everything. It's ugly and scary."
> 
> She elaborated. She told me the tragic story of her sister, who had worked as a nurse in a hospital. She experienced some serious symptoms that needed further tests. She was put in a long queue to have an MRI. Her sister worked as a nurse. She could have pulled strings to get ahead of others waiting in the long line. She chose not to take advantage. Finally, seven months later, the scan was performed. The test revealed a cancer that was no longer treatable. My Costco line-mate said, "This happens all the time in our state-run Canadian system. You in America, you don't hear about these things, do you?"


My mother is currently in a 4 month queue for a CT scan and my brother is in a 10 month queue for an MRI.

Related:

What We Call National Health Care or Single-Payer Is a Crime Against Humanity



> When Bernie Sanders visited Canada’s national health care system on a fact-finding mission, he came away mightily impressed. “Somehow or another in Canada,” he said, “for a number of decades, they have provided quality care to all people without out-of-pocket expenses…And they do it for about 50 percent per capita of the cost that we spend.” His claims are not only debatable, they are fraudulent. Anyone who cites the Canadian model as a medical paradigm is guilty of special pleading.
> 
> For one thing, “quality care” does not exist in Canada; indeed, such “care” closely approximates Third-World levels, as we will see below. For another, according to a 2018 Canadian government survey, out-of-pocket expenses constitute about $36 billion or 15 percent of health care spending. As we know, government reports regularly underestimate in their projections. Out-of-pocket expenses are far higher, not only for dental and many pharmaceuticals—the Canadian system does not cover essential medications—but with regard to value-added surcharges.


----------



## FeXL

Hillary Clinton Laughs When Asked if She Killed Jeffrey Epstein



> "Killed? Like what, with a cloth used as a garrote?"
> 
> Strangled? Like what, like with a ligature made of the same material used in prison bedsheets so that when the trace & fiber guys examine the throat they'll find the same fibers as in the bedsheets and conclude it was a suicide?
> 
> Eliminated, like what, with a call an ex-Chicago cop who did actual mob executions when he was on the force and now does murders for rich Democrat clients?
> 
> This gal, she's got a million gags, I tell ya.


----------



## FeXL

Dave Chappelle Defends Free Speech: ‘First Amendment Is First for a Reason’



> Stand-up comedian Dave Chappelle took a stand for free speech on Sunday, defending the First Amendment as he accepted the prestigious Mark Twain Prize for American Humor, honoring achievements in the field of comedy.
> 
> Dave Chappelle also defended smoking indoors, reportedly lighting up on stage as he entertained the audience gathered at the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts in Washington D.C.
> 
> “*The First Amendment is first for a reason. The Second Amendment is just in case the first one doesn’t work out*,” Chappelle said, according to multiple reports.


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

State Lawmaker Calls A Miscarriage ‘Just Some Mess On A Napkin’ As She Scoffs At Bill Protecting Bodies Of Aborted Babies



> Democratic Pennsylvania state Rep. Wendy Ullman bashed a bill protecting the bodies of aborted babies Tuesday, calling an early miscarriage “just some mess on a napkin.”
> 
> Ullman spoke out against H.B. 1890 Tuesday, a bill that would “establish requirements for the final disposition of the remains of unborn children after their demise,” brought forward by Republican Pennsylvania state Rep. Francis Ryan.


And the best part of her ran down her old man's leg...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> My mother is currently in a 4 month queue for a CT scan and my brother is in a 10 month queue for an MRI.


I tell the story often of being on a five-month waiting list for an MRI for a potential brain tumour. Buffalo MRI, a private company across the border, was ready to see me the next day and ship the results to my doctor within another 24 hours:

Pricing - Buffalo MRI

Current cost of the services is $565 and they use the "Open MRI" for claustrophobic patients-- a device not available in Toronto as far as I know.

A private company was offering quick, mobile MRI service in Ontario until the Liberal government shut it down on the grounds that any qualified MRI technician was a scarce talent, which needed to be working for the government. They made it illegal for any "unauthorized" private company to own an MRI machine. Veterinarians are OK, so my dog can get an MRI the same day.

My doctor ultimately allowed me to jump the queue, because he felt bad about my planned Buffalo trip.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

QOTW: "Democracy Dies in Barkness"



> Trump's "Medal Dog" retweet eclipses even the infamous _"Two Scoops of Ice Cream"_ scandal...


Related:

Washington Post Interrogates Ben Shapiro's Business Partner: _Did You Permit That RUSSIAN AGENT Photoshop of the Dog?!!_



> The Babylon Bee -- itself a frequent target of vindictive fact-checks -- keeps dunking on the media about this:
> 
> Media Scrambles To Fact-Check Image Of Trump Riding Hero Dog Into Massive Space Battlehttps://t.co/03T0b6N7e0
> — The Babylon Bee (@TheBabylonBee) October 31, 2019​


You can't make this stuff up.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

<sniff...> :-(

Woke ‘Terminator’ Tanks at the Box Office



> _Terminator: Dark Fate_ is not only tanking at the stateside box office, it’s also tanking overseas. If you have seen the movie, as I have, the fact that it cost $185 million to produce seems preposterous. There is no way all that money made it on the screen. But add another $100 million for promotion, and according to the formula, _Dark Fate_ will have to make over $650 million worldwide just to break even.
> 
> That’s just not going to happen.
> 
> _Dark Fate_ will be lucky to hit $75 million stateside, and the overseas grosses are already flaming out.


----------



## FeXL

Demonization Of White Men Is All The Rage In The New Democrat Party, And It Is Just Getting Worse



> Sure, this guy sounds like a knuckle-dragging, booger-eating retard, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if he won, because his overtly racist mind-set and his comfort with outrageous lies is perfectly in tune with the current trends in the Democrat party.
> 
> N.Y. Justice Dem: White Male Terrorism Is ‘Biggest Issue’ in US
> 
> "There's no evidence that the crime in this country, particularly the heinous crime, is committed by our immigrant neighbors. So again, it's a false narrative," Bowman said. "The biggest issue in our country is white male domestic terrorism. That's the biggest issue and that's what we need to deal with straight away."​


Drugs...


----------



## FeXL

No ‘Credible Scientific Evidence to Support’ Puberty Blockers for ‘Transgender’ Children



> The firestorm over the case of seven-year-old biological boy James Younger, on track to be “transitioned” to appear as a girl, has shined yet another light on the fact that no reliable scientific evidence exists to support the notion that young children benefit from “transgender” dress or puberty blockers.
> 
> Increasing numbers of parents, however, fear they are negligent if they do not immediately affirm a child’s claim of desiring to be a gender that is inconsistent with his or her biological sex. These same parents experience pressure to change their child’s physical appearance to conform to the new “gender identity” and to consider puberty-blocking drugs as first steps toward “transition.”
> 
> “Remarkably, this revolution is happening without any credible scientific evidence to support it,” wrote Jane Robbins, attorney and researcher on the transgender cultural phenomenon, at the Witherspoon Institute’s _Public Discourse_.


----------



## FeXL

Well, I certainly hope that said citizens reap their just reward...

North Carolina Sanctuary Cities Freed 500 Criminal Illegal Aliens This Year



> More than 500 criminal illegal aliens were released back onto the streets of North Carolina this fiscal year by sanctuary cities, according to federal immigration officials.
> 
> Newly released data by the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency reveals the degree to which sanctuary cities and counties in North Carolina are protecting criminal illegal aliens from arrest and deportation.
> 
> “Across North Carolina, local authorities refused to honor more than 500 detainers for foreign nationals during Fiscal Year 2019,” ICE officials wrote in a statement. “All of these detainer refusals are of persons criminally arrested by a law enforcement agency for a criminal offense beyond their violation of federal immigration law.”


----------



## FeXL

So, the narrative is that there will be no, zero, increased costs to middle class Americans.

Hold on: New report shows how much Americans’ taxes would have to go up to pay for Medicare for All



> *“There is not enough annual income available among higher earners to finance the full cost of Medicare for All,”* the report says, noting that lawmakers will have to find other ways to pay for it, which will likely mean raising taxes on the middle class.* The report says there are a few different ways to foot the bill, such as doubling all individual income tax rates, imposing a new 32 percent payroll tax, or increasing the cost of goods and services by 42 percent through a value-added tax, just to name a few.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Sham Shoshone some!

‘WE’RE TALKING TRILLIONS’: SNL Mocks Warren’s $52 Trillion ‘Medicare-For-All’ Plan



> “Saturday Night Live” makes no bones about its political leanings. The late-night show hates President Trump and loves leftists.
> 
> So it was a bit odd this past Saturday when the show took aim at one of its own: Sen. Elizabeth Warren.


When you've lost SNL...


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!!

It’s Petty When It Happens To Someone Else



> Ms Fairley - who invokes racism as a cause of her local notoriety, and whose extensive cache of stolen belongings included other people’s credit cards - is described to us at length and in the softest possible light. We learn of her dysfunctional upbringing, her struggles with a mouldy apartment, and her various drug habits, including “trekking daily to a methadone clinic,” a heroic feat, apparently. Ms Fairley’s inability to attend numerous court dates – for petty theft, mail theft, receiving stolen property, possession of heroin, and child endangerment - is, we learn, due to her having “a lot going on” in her life. In at least one instance, it turns out that what was _going on_ was stealing from a resident she’d previously targeted, and who, while being robbed, again, was waiting to see Ms Fairley appear in court.
> 
> The fact that Ms Fairley is gay is mentioned too, as if that were somehow relevant or an explanation for credit card fraud and chronic thieving. We’re also told, touchingly, that she has “family members’ names tattooed on her neck.”
> 
> The author of the piece, Ms Lauren Smiley, informs us that these are crimes “committed by the poorest,” “the Artful Dodgers of the Amazon age” – yes, those charming rascals - before inviting us to feel bad for thieves caught in the act for the umpteenth time


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> So, the narrative is that there will be no, zero, increased costs to middle class Americans.
> 
> Hold on: New report shows how much Americans’ taxes would have to go up to pay for Medicare for All
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.


You mean "Obama's stash" isn't still sitting in a bank vault somewhere, ready to be doled out?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> You mean "Obama's stash" isn't still sitting in a bank vault somewhere, ready to be doled out?


Curious, idn't it?


----------



## FeXL

“But it seems the Quebec Farmer Milk Mafia isn’t leaving us alone.”



> Via email, with this note: *The story was on line for less than 2 hours before Quebec Dairy lawyers pressured Postmedia brass to remove it.*
> 
> It’s still available here: Quebec Milk Board levies $70K fine on Quebec monastery in milk sting
> 
> Brownsburg, Quebec – The devout nun in charge of administration insists she didn’t swear after she opened and read the letter in late August, addressed to her monastery from the Quebec Milk Marketing Board, but admits she did gasp in disbelief.
> 
> Then she picked up the phone and asked, “what in Heaven’s name is this all about?”
> 
> The August 19th letter from the Les Producteurs du Lait du Quebec (PLQ) to the Mesdames at the Saint Monastere Vierge – Marie la Consolatrice, on their 265-acre farm in the rocky, bush hills north of Montreal, didn’t mince words.
> 
> The letter, written in French and given to Ontario Farmer by the nuns, was translated into English.
> 
> After ‘an investigation’ by the PLQ, it ‘leads us to believe’ that over the past two and a half years “you have produced and/or marketed a volume of 38,304 litres of milk without the knowledge of the PLQ and without holding quota,” it stated.
> 
> “In consequence, by virtue of article 18 of the Regulations, a penalty of $53,207.00 has been imposed on you. In addition, a penalty of $20,000 has been imposed on you by virtue of article 8.03 of the Conventions,” stated the letter.
> 
> In bold print the letter stated, “as of today you must make payment within 10 days of receipt of this notice of $73,207.00 to the PLQ.”
> 
> The letter concluded, “govern yourself accordingly.”​
> Quebec dairy cartel… rings a bell.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

CA. Gov. Newsom Wants Billionaire Warren Buffett to Buy PG&E as State’s Blackouts Continue



> Capitalism solving socialism’s many problems.


No $h!t...

More:



> PG&E stock is sinking rapidly. But, no worries! California Governor Gavin Newsom has a solution.
> 
> …Gov. Gavin Newsom encouraged billionaire investor Warren Buffett to buy the troubled utility, which has been linked to the 60,000-plus-acre fire burning in Sonoma County. The fire originated near a company transmission tower that experienced a malfunction.
> 
> Newsom wants Buffett’s Berkshire Hathaway conglomerate to make a bid for PG&E, but Buffett has so far been silent about the proposal.​


Related:

California has much, much bigger problems than wildfires



> I’m not so in love with the Kardashians that I want to pay more than half of our household income to taxes at every level of government. To stare at homeless camps and dirty needles in the gutter while sitting in traffic. To listen to lawmakers congratulate themselves on mandating that abortion pills be passed out on college campuses while millions of people in the state are without electricity. *“Try to find a cool place to store your insulin” is not the kind of government regime that I am eager to live under.* The libertarian customs of Florida may lead to a lot of bizarre and entertaining headlines, but the government here is aggressively functional and not unnecessarily expensive.


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Chicago Mayor Learning that Eventually, You Run Out of Other People's Money



> Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot is dealing with a 12-day-old teachers strike that features a contest between the most radical union in the U.S. and one of the nation's most radical mayors.
> 
> It's not going to end well for her.
> 
> When the strike began she told the teachers "there is no more money." All that did was whet the appetite for battle by the teachers who are now almost certainly going to get almost all of what they want.
> 
> Lightfoot is being hit over the head by reality.


----------



## FeXL

New York prosecutor: Abolishing bail will lead to dangerous crime waves and witness intimidation



> We all saw the viral video las week of a man fighting with someone on a New York subway and then shoving a woman headfirst into a parked train. Well, he has been caught by police, and not surprisingly, he has a history – a massive criminal history dealing with subways. And, of course, he was out to roam the streets and terrorize subway passengers. Is there any wonder why NYC subway violence seems headed back to pre-Giuliani days?
> 
> According to prosecutors at a Saturday arraignment, *Isaiah Thompson, 23, is the man seen on the viral video. He has been arrested nine times for a total of 18 subway offenses, including one incident where he pulled the emergency brake on a train, stranding 700 passengers. He has been arrested for “surfing” trains and assaulting passengers.*
> 
> How are so many violent criminals who are a danger to the public out on the streets despite being known so well to law enforcement?
> 
> On May 21 – just five months ago – when Thompson was arrested for the incident stranding 700 passengers, he was charged with first-degree criminal tampering, reckless endangerment, and public lewdness. *He had already accrued 17 transit-related offenses at that point, yet the judge let him out on $10,000 bond!*


Bold mine.

That po', misunderstood yoot...


----------



## FeXL

Twitter Permanently Suspends a User For Calling Brian "Tater" Stelter a "Pansy"



> As many are saying: Is truth no longer a defense?
> 
> By the way, Ashe Schow points out that lefties call people "pansy" (or the like) all the time.
> 
> This is specifically a rule only when used against conservatives, and specifically to protect #ThePreciousFeelz of Twitter's First Class Power Users, leftwing "journalists."


----------



## FeXL

"Is There Anybody Else?:" Democrats Panicking Over Weak and Vulnerable (and Socialist!) Candidates;
_Hillary Clinton Telling Friends She Might Join The Race, If She Thinks She Can Win_



> Didn't she already win in 2016? Isn't she actually the President?
> 
> She keeps claiming that, I thought.
> 
> The New York Times reports on fear and desperation for a candidate who isn't an ancient socialist with a decaying mind.
> 
> So who do you turn to? Why, Hillary Clinton of course.
> 
> I mean, _obviously_.
> 
> I understand she's popular with the NeverTrump set.


Related:

Newest Hillary Clinton Conspiracy Theory: I Lost Because They Were "Flashing Things" On the "Dark Web"



> I think the implication here is some kind of subliminal/hypnotic programming sent through the Dark Web brainwashed Americans into voting against her.
> 
> I guess she heard about this from the Law & Order: SVU episode about Incel Killers, where at one point a very frightened DA exclaims, "The threats are coming _through_ the Dark Web!!!"
> 
> And Hillary took a big chug of chardonnay and thought, "Hmmm."


Related, too:

Lee Smith: Hillary Clinton Paid to Have Her Personal Conspiracy Theory Made Into Official US National Security Policy, and The Entire Nation Has Been Forced to Live Inside the Sick Imaginings of a Paranoiac for Three Years



> Smith talks about his new book with Maria Bartiromo.
> 
> I downloaded his book, The Plot Against the President, yesterday but haven't started reading it yet.
> 
> It's the #1 Amazon Best Seller in books.
> 
> A correspondent writes,
> 
> He literally goes through the early drafts of "the dossier" and links specific media stories (leaks) to the "dossier" sentences...​
> As a friend in the military/security world told me from the beginning: "It's an op. It's obviously an op. I know it's an op because I used to be one of the guys running this kind of an op."


----------



## FeXL

How about s'more on Bro-Fo?

Slovenly Trull and Haughty Courtesan Ilhan (Nur Said) Omar Proven To Be Having Affair With Sly Pimp Campaign Staffer



> Not to mention incestuously-married immigration defrauder.
> 
> Let's see what this very pious, very traditional Cheap Trollop is up to this week.
> 
> XCLUSIVE: 'She's not fooling anyone.' Ilhan Omar lives a double life of secret hookups and romantic vacays to Jamaica with her married aide, as they live together 'on and off' and even talk of MARRIAGE (once their divorces are finalized)
> 
> Ilhan Omar, 37, is not only dating, but living 'on and off' with her married campaign aide Tim Mynett, 38, in Washington DC, DailyMail.com can reveal
> 
> The two have secret hookups at Omar's love nest and are taking romantic vacations and making plans for a long-term future together​


----------



## FeXL

Utah Voters Find Romney Smarmy, Self-Righteous, Self-Promoting and Self-Serving, For Some Crazy Reason I Just Couldn't Even Guess At



> Pierre is no delecto, Utah Republicans say.
> 
> NBC tries to make this self-serving coward the hero here, unappreciated by people who just aren't smart enough to understand how good he is.


----------



## FeXL

Fake "Impeachment" Witness Bill Taylor Led Delegation for Group Advised by... wait for it...
wait... for... iiiiit...!
Hunter Biden



> Oh, he also worked for an "organization funded by George Soros.
> 
> Bonus!
> 
> Acting U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Bill Taylor, who provided key testimony to the Democrats' controversial impeachment inquiry last week, led an election observation delegation in Ukraine earlier this year for a George Soros-funded organization that at the time boasted Hunter Biden on its small chairman’s council.
> 
> Two months before he came out of retirement to serve as the highest ranking U.S. official in Ukraine, Taylor led an election observer delegation to Ukraine's April 21, 2019 second round presidential election for the National Democratic Institute (NDI) organization.​


----------



## FeXL

None of this a surprise to anyone paying attention.

Research Finds Conservatives Are More Happy, Generous, And Purposeful Than Liberals



> Despite the left telling people otherwise, research finds conservatives have happier families, find more meaning in life, are generally happier overall, and donate far more money and time to the needy than their liberal peers do.


Yet one more Prog narrative shredded...


----------



## FeXL

Title knocks it out of the park.

It’s Different This Time



> Germany Readies Further Restrictions On Guns And Speech


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> Cricket: _Maxine Blythin was recognised as the 2019 Kent Women Player of the Year following her role in the team’s County Championship triumph._


From the comments:



> Gary D. says:
> November 5, 2019 at 2:17 am
> 
> As I’ve said before, just wait until a female boxer ends up the morgue as a result of a fight with a “transgender woman” boxer.
> 
> Will anyone in women’s sports authorities speak out or will they all be too intimidated to say anything for fear of being ACCUSED of “transphobia”?
> 
> Daniel Ream says:
> November 5, 2019 at 2:38 am
> 
> _just wait until a female boxer ends up the morgue as a result of a fight with a “transgender woman” boxer_
> 
> *Not likely to get that far, but a female MMA fighter had her skull cracked in a match with a tranny.*
> 
> Women could put an end to this in a heartbeat if they simply refused to play with or against trannies. Just walk off the field and forfeit. When the sport collapses the leagues will have to re-evaluate their stance.
> 
> Greg says:
> November 5, 2019 at 7:36 am
> 
> The woman who had her skull cracked tried to refuse. She was humiliated for a period of months, threatened, and finally relented. And got her skull cracked. The only way would be for everyone to quit and let the trannies play with each other.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

California Governor Threatens To Take Over Energy Company As Wildfires Rage



> If there’s one thing the government is good at, it’s fixing massive crises.
> 
> If you just rolled your eyes to that statement, then you’ll know that Gov. Gavin Newsom’s (D-CA) threat to take over energy company PG&E is just as absurd as it sounds.
> 
> That’s not to say PG&E can handle the issues that have sparked massive wildfires in California — clearly they can’t — *but the idea that the government can step in and solve the problem is laughable.*


Bold mine.

Recall how the gov't "fixed" gas cans?


----------



## FeXL

Cold crow.

AOC says she’s sorry for blocking Dov Hikind on Twitter



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez has settled a lawsuit with former Brooklyn Assemblyman Dov Hikind — sparing her from having to testify in federal court Tuesday over why she blocked him on Twitter, The Post has learned.
> 
> “I have reconsidered my decision to block Dov Hikind from my Twitter account,” Ocasio-Cortez said in a statement obtained by The Post on Monday. “Mr. Hikind has a First Amendment right to express his views and should not be blocked for them.”
> 
> As part of a settlement deal reached, Ocasio-Cortez issued an apology.
> 
> “In retrospect, it was wrong and improper *and does not reflect the values I cherish*..."


Horse$h!t...


----------



## FeXL

Curious, that...

Sanctuary County Rolls Back Its Anti-ICE Policy Following String Of Illegal Aliens Charged With Rape



> Montgomery County Executive Marc Elrich, a Democrat, has backpedaled on an executive order he signed several months ago that prohibited cooperation with ICE agents.
> 
> The county executive will allow ICE agents to apprehend illegal aliens in his custody, but only in “identified areas” in the Montgomery County jail.
> 
> The reversal is the latest move by Montgomery County’s government, which endured national criticism for its sanctuary policy amid a string of rape charges against illegal aliens within the jurisdiction.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> None of this a surprise to anyone paying attention.
> 
> Research Finds Conservatives Are More Happy, Generous, And Purposeful Than Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> Yet one more Prog narrative shredded...


Look at the sourpuss progs on this site--perpetually angered, insulted and unhappy.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Cold crow.
> 
> AOC says she’s sorry for blocking Dov Hikind on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Horse$h!t...


Why is this lawsuit even being entertained in court, AOC's motivations aside?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Why is this lawsuit even being entertained in court, AOC's motivations aside?


One wonders. 

Thing is, why did sugar tits block him in the first place? His comments hitting a bit too close to home, perhaps? The flak is always heaviest over the target...


----------



## FeXL

Kid Wins $170K in “Too Steep” Slide Lawsuit



> If I recall correctly, and maybe I don’t because of all the times I smashed my head into the hard concrete and metal on the playgrounds I played on as a child, but didn’t _every_ child in America born before 1990 have to deal with torture facilities masquerading as playgrounds? Why does this kid get a pass for, of all things, a slide that was too steep???


30°? That's not a slide. That's a drag yer butt 'cause the slide's not steep enough.

The poor little princess...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Kid Wins $170K in “Too Steep” Slide Lawsuit
> 
> 
> 
> 30°? That's not a slide. That's a drag yer butt 'cause the slide's not steep enough.
> 
> The poor little princess...


How about the "adjustable" teeter totter with the chain around its middle? The one that kids got off so you would whack your ass? Or the monkey bars made out of iron water pipe? No complaints from me.


----------



## Macfury

The Babylon Bee keeps churning 'em out!

https://babylonbee.com/news/motorcycle-that-identifies-as-bicycle-sets-world-cycling-record



> *Motorcyclist Who Identifies As Bicyclist Sets Cycling World Record
> *October 25th, 2019
> 
> NEW YORK, NY—In an inspiring story from the world of professional cycling, a motorcyclist who identifies as a bicyclist has crushed all the regular bicyclists, setting an unbelievable world record.
> 
> In a local qualifying race for the World Road Cycling League, the motorcyclist crushed the previous 100-mile record of 3 hours, 13 minutes with his amazing new score of well under an hour.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> How about the "adjustable" teeter totter with the chain around its middle? The one that kids got off so you would whack your ass? Or the monkey bars made out of iron water pipe? No complaints from me.


Yep. Can't recall how many times I got the wind knocked out of me by both the tetherball & the pipe & plywood merry go round. Always came back for seconds.


----------



## FeXL

The irony is dripping.

The simple fact that these idiots can even wear a rainbow poppy is because of people who fought & died for the freedom of future generations.

I’ve Just Flown In From California



> Millennial Post;
> 
> The 17-year-old cousin of a former Conservative MP hopeful in the 2019 federal election and her friend have apparently been suspended from Stonewall Collegiate for refusing to wear a rainbow poppy.
> 
> Cyara Bird of the Little Black River First Nation, who was on the ballot for the Churchill-Keewatinook Aski riding of northern Manitoba this past election, took to Twitter tonight to express her anger after learning her cousin and another student had both been suspended for “hate speech” after rejecting the idea that rainbow poppies should replace the traditional red-and-black ones worn during their school’s Remembrance Day performance.​


----------



## FeXL

The really unfortunate thing here is that more innocent people suffered at the hands of this idiot...

Louisiana Democrat Gov. John Bel Edwards Freed 1.9K Convicts; 14 Percent Committed More Crimes within First Year



> Louisiana Democrat Gov. John Bel Edwards — running for reelection November 16 — has released more than 1,900 convicted criminals from prison since 2017, *and more than 14 percent immediately returned to a life of crime.*


Bold mine.

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Pot—>Kettle.

Hillary says Mark Zuckerberg should ‘pay a price for what he is doing to our democracy’ over Facebook fact-check policy



> Failed presidential candidate Hillary Clinton recently voiced her frustrations about Facebook’s effect on elections by saying that the company’s CEO should “pay a price for what he is doing to our democracy.”
> 
> The statement was made at a documentary screening in New York in response to a recent decision by the company not to fact-check politicians’ ads on the platform, according to the Hollywood Reporter.


More:



> “I doubt it,” Clinton answered. “Propaganda works. People act like, ‘Oh, I wouldn’t be influenced.’ That is just baloney. If you are the recipient of how many billions of ads that come across your Facebook feed, you are going to be affected because negative information has a lasting effect.”


The iron...

Related:

Ocasio-Cortez Slams Zuckerberg, Pays Facebook Over $425,000 to Advertise



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.) on Saturday reiterated past criticism of Facebook, despite paying the social-media giant hundreds of thousands of dollars for her reelection campaign.
> 
> After winning a long shot 2018 primary, Ocasio-Cortez has been hailed in the press for her social-media savvy. On Saturday, she lamented the outsized role tech companies play in politics.
> Recent Stories in Politics
> 
> * Police Groups Slam Beto's Plan to Send Cops to Collect Americans' Guns
> * O'Rourke Again Compares Trump Administration to Hitler's Third Reich
> * Warren Threatens Israel: ‘Everything Is On the Table'
> 
> "I don't know about you, but I don't want Mark Zuckerberg making decisions over my life," Ocasio-Cortez said.


Again, the iron...


----------



## FeXL

SelenaGate: Maybe The Whistleblower Isn't the One Who Needs Anonymity



> Oh dear.
> 
> Men who spend large amounts of time on the Internet are perfectly normal and wholesome!


More:



> The link was removed from the website today, shortly after screenshots of the "liked" videos of young Disney stars started circulating.
> — Mark Dice (@MarkDice) November 7, 2019​


Curious, that.


----------



## FeXL

Do these idiots not have mirrors?

Schiff to Republican Lawmakers: Where Is Your ‘Respect for the Rule of Law’



> On Monday, House Intelligence Committee chairman Rep. Adam Schiff (D- CA) reacted to former White House deputy national security adviser Charles Kupperman defying a congressional subpoena related to the so-called impeachment inquiry aimed at President Donald Trump.


----------



## FeXL

Outrage! Academic Creates Fake Trans Persona, "Mx. Tippy Rampage," for Book/Stunt;
Trans Extremists Very Upset That She Was Merely Pretending to Pretend to be "Non-Binary" Instead of Honestly Pretending to be "Non-Binary"



> Oh my goodness, if other people pull silly stunts like this, the public might start suspecting that Sudden Onset Dismorphia and that the constant invention of increasingly silly exotic sexualities are all just stunts by attention-whores and/or the delusions of the psychiatrically unwell!
> 
> * Outrage after Goldsmith University academic claimed to be transgender for four years and asked students to call her 'Mx Tippy Rampage' before admitting it was a satirical character for a book
> 
> Goldsmith's Dawn Mellor invented the non-binary alter-ego Mx Tippy Rampage
> 
> The art tutor used the satirical character on social media for an academic study
> 
> An abstract to the study referred to the 'invented persona Mx Tippy Rampage'
> 
> Mellor was blasted by LGBT+ students for treating trans lives as a 'performance'*​


Links' bold.

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Newly Elected Virginia Senator Had Been Jailed for Having Sex with Teenager



> In 2014, Joe Morrissey, then a 57-year-old delegate to the Virginia General Assembly, plead guilty to a misdemeanor count of contributing to the delinquency of a minor and was sentenced to 12 months in jail (with six months suspended) because of a sexual relationship with a 17-year-old office assistant at his law firm.
> 
> On Tuesday, he won his election to the Virginia Senate. I'll give you one guess what his political affiliation is.
> 
> That's right, he's a Democrat. And he won his election with more than 60 percent of the vote.


It gets better...


----------



## FeXL

San Francisco: Where It's OK to Crap in the Streets But They Arrest People for Eating on a BART Platform



> This week, a video went viral of a man being detained by police on a public transportation platform in San Francisco, Calif., for eating a sandwich. You can see the police officer in the video below insisting that eating is a violation of the California penal code.


----------



## FeXL

Deviant Detected



> The rumours were spread – not just rumours, emails, including from the student government – that I was a white supremacist coming to campus with my white nationalist followers to target minorities… They organised safe spaces for my visit. *They organised safety teams to guide people to safe spaces with glow sticks if they couldn’t find the safe spaces. In the library, which was the main safe space, they had colouring books for students—college students. It was the craziest thing.*​
> William Jacobson recounts a lively visit to Vassar College.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

Tommy Douglas, Not Dead Enough



> Neil Macdonald, of all people;
> 
> It has been six years since doctors first accurately diagnosed what was making it so painfully difficult for Bagyan to urinate. What they’d thought was an enlarged prostate was in fact a buildup of scar tissue blocking his urethra.
> 
> For the first few years, his urologist repeatedly tried to clear it out, inserting catheters and scopes and even a scope with miniature scissors into his penis, working up to his bladder. Each time, the scar tissue would just thicken.
> 
> “He was making it worse,” says Bagyan, in the deliberate, fatigued cadence of someone for whom pain and discomfort never abates.
> 
> He needed surgery. But only a few surgeons in Canada had the training necessary to operate.
> 
> So patient Bill Bagyan entered the twilight world of the Canadian waiting list – a place of voicemails and messages and sitting on hold for an hour at a time.
> 
> […]
> 
> 
> Finally, in the spring of 2016, he was told that his name had somehow been misplaced, that he was not in fact on the waiting list, but that it had been corrected and he’d hear back by Christmas. Or maybe by early 2017.
> 
> 
> A year later, in April of 2017, he contacted the Ottawa Hospital’s patient relations staff. When they got back to him a few weeks later, it was to tell him that unfortunately, he’d been misplaced again.​


When even MotherCorpse is beginning to take note...


----------



## FeXL

Dear Supreme "Green" Leader...



> ...there's a reason 16 year-olds don't get to vote...
> 
> While it is unclear how many spray cans Iglesias has used, the mural spans four stories and at least one smaller project utilized 500 cans of the paint scientists say can generate asthma-inducing smog.
> 
> To create the mural of the teenage climate activist, the artist used a respirator that is said to protect painters subjected to noxious fumes.​


----------



## FeXL

Snowflakes Unite!



> Imagine if you were a time traveler and said to the troops storming the beaches on D-Day that 75 years later their descendants would publicly acknowledge that they were offended and hurt because a baseball player wore a red hat which read “Make America Great Again”. They would think you to be clinically insane, yes?!?
> 
> Very sad. I love Kurt Suzuki as a player. But he wore a MAGA hat to the White House, so I will not cheer him. Not quite as bad for Ryan Zimmerman, but his praise for Trump is hard to take.
> 
> — Norman Ornstein (@NormOrnstein) November 4, 2019​
> More #Snowflake #Crybabies here.


----------



## FeXL

In Hellmouth Los Angeles, Homeless Maniac Throws Bucket Full of His Hot Diarrhea On To Random Tourist



> Welcome to your Democrat future.
> 
> Heidi Van Tassel was parked in Hollywood after having a pleasant evening out with friends at an authentic Thai restaurant. Suddenly a man randomly pulled her out of the car, dragged her out to the middle of the street, and dumped a bucket of feces on her head, Van Tassel said and public records confirm.
> 
> 
> "It was diarrhea. Hot liquid. I was soaked, and it was coming off my eyelashes and into my eyes," Van Tassel said. "Paramedics who came to treat me said there was so much of it on me, that it looked like the man was saving it up for a month."
> 
> *Van Tassel was rushed to Hollywood Presbyterian Hospital after the grotesque attack, where she was tested for infectious diseases caused by contact with feces. She'll need to be retested every three months.*​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

James Bond Decides to Follow Terminator: Dark Fate into the Grave, Producing the "Wokest," "Most Politically Correct" Bond Movie Yet



> And the last Bond movie for a long, long time.
> 
> License revoked.
> 
> It has been billed as the most politically correct James Bond movie yet...
> 
> Fans who have come to love such doubles entendres might be surprised that they have survived the franchise's 'woke' makeover that has banned outdated sexism and introduced strong female characters, such as Lashana Lynch as another top British secret agent.
> 
> Earlier this year, this newspaper revealed that Fleabag creator Phoebe Waller-Bridge had been brought in as a scriptwriter to ensure the blockbuster was appropriate for the #MeToo era.​
> As many expected, Bond marries the last bland girl because they're remaking On Her Majesty's Secret Service.
> 
> But this isn't your daddy's Mrs. Bond -- Oh no, Madeleine Swann refuses to take Bond's last name.


More:



> She was determined her character should be a 'real' woman 'who has issues with her weight and maybe questions what's going on with her boyfriend'.
> 
> *She even discussed something which has never made it into a Bond film before: 'We had one conversation about her maybe being on her period in one scene and… throwing her tampon [into the bin].'*​


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!!

Another Hate Crime Hoax: Gay Radio Host Is "Shattered" By Unauthorized Tweet from His Own Company's Account Calling Him a Gay Slur;
Analysis of Tweet Proves That It Was Sent From His Own Phone



> I smell a GoFundMe coming.
> 
> I also smell a 99% press embargo on this story, with a tiny smattering of Slate and Salon opinion pieces saying that the fact that he felt he needed to create a fake anti-gay hoax just proves, all the more, how bad anti-gay hatred really is.


Yep...


----------



## FeXL

Joy and Whoopi Get Wrecked by Don Jr. Reminding Them of 'Blackface' and 'Rape-Rape'



> Don Trump Jr.'s appearance on "The View" today will not be soon forgotten. For those who don't know, "The View" is a television show where five angry, far-left harpies gang up on their guests and scream at them for long periods of time. It's very difficult to understand most of it because of how much they talk over one another, but sometimes magic happens. Don Jr. was invited on to talk about his book, Triggered, presumably, but they spent no time talking about that and instead started accusing him of committing a felony for repeating the name of the "whistleblower," whose name was already known and published in the media.


----------



## FeXL

'Cause there just ain't enough real hate in the world...

fake hate crimes: a database of hate crime hoaxes in the usa


----------



## FeXL

A Denver business is fined for not picking up other people’s poop



> Upon seeing this story, you might be tempted to think it was about San Francisco, but it actually takes place in Denver, Colorado. Jawaid Bazyar is the owner of a communications company named FORETHOUGHT.net. His building is adjacent to an alley where groups of homeless people, prostitutes and drug addicts hang out. Recently, the problem has spiraled out of control and people have been urinating and defecating in the alley, along with leaving discarded hypodermic needles on the ground.
> 
> Despite having complained to the police repeatedly, nothing seemed to change and Bazyar grew distraught at the prospect of his employees having to clean up the potentially hazardous waste. The city of Denver responded by issuing him a citation and fining him for not keeping the property clean. (CBS Denver)


I'd hire a front end loader, fill the bucket to the brim with all the needles & feces, then dump it on the front steps of City Hall. Further, I'd string a fire hose from the nearest hydrant to the side of the building & every time someone walked down the alley, they'd get it.

Would I end up in jail? Probably. But I'd also bring national attention to the stupidity of the city fathers.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> I'd hire a front end loader, fill the bucket to the brim with all the needles & feces, then dump it on the front steps of City Hall.


_Soylent Green _provides a blueprint:


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> _Soylent Green _provides a blueprint:


Too close.


----------



## FeXL

"South Park" Mocks Trans "Women" Beating the Hell Out of Actual Women in Sporting Competitions



> The trans "woman" in the show, who is clearly based on pro wrestler Randy "The Macho Man" Savage, used to be identify as a man two weeks before the competition.
> 
> He beats the hell out of the actual women.
> 
> The trans "woman" calls himself "Heather Swanson."


----------



## FeXL

Katie Pavlich Links ABC Spiking Epstein Story to Clintons, Stephanopoulos



> Now Fox News contributor and Townhall editor Katie Pavlich thinks she knows why ABC sat on the story. She called out the network’s ties to the Clintons and said that the reluctance to handle it could all be summed up in their relationship with their longtime anchor George Stephanopoulos.
> 
> From Daily Caller:
> 
> “There’s no question, executives at ABC protected Jeffrey Epstein,” host Tucker Carlson began. “Why do you think they did that?”
> 
> “Because their star anchor’s name is George Stephanopoulos and of course George Stephanopoulos worked as Bill Clinton’s communications director at the White House,” Pavlich explained. “And when was this information given to Robach at ABC? When did she bring all this to her executives to say we should put this to air? Right before the 2016 election when Hillary Clinton was running on the Democratic ticket.”​


Careful, Katie...


----------



## FeXL

OMG: Judge in Covington Suit Makes It Official That The Politico-Media Class Has Greater Rights Than The Plebians, Ruling That Elizabeth Warren Cannot be Sued for Slandering a Child Because of "Sovereign Immunity"



> This is huge.
> 
> Slandering children is part of Warren's official governmental duties, we are now informed.
> 
> Anything necessary to protect the Ruling Class from the dirty commoners.
> 
> A Kentucky judge has dropped presidential candidate Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D.-Mass., from a libel lawsuit filed by eight Covington Catholic High School students on grounds of sovereign immunity.
> 
> ...
> 
> Only Warren and Rep. Deborah Haaland, D.-N.M., were dismissed from the suit. "Sovereign immunity 'extends to agencies of the United States' or 'federal officers [acting] in their official capacities,'" the decision by District Judge William O. Bertelsman read.
> 
> Sovereign immunity is the doctrine that the U.S. government or those acting on its behalf may not be sued without its consent.​
> The Fake Indian Elizabeth Warren had slanderously lied, claiming that the Lying Indian (who falsely claimed to be a "Vietnam Veteran" in his numerous media appearances over the years) had "endured hateful taunts."


----------



## FeXL

Fake Whistleblower's Lawyer in 2017: "The coup has started," Brags That Deep State Will Impeach Trump and His Friends at CNN Will Play a Key Role



> Hmm, I wonder if this guy was talking to Tapper, Clapper, and Brennan.
> 
> Mark Zaid, one of the attorneys representing the whistleblower at the center of the Democrats' ongoing impeachment inquiry, tweeted conspicuously in January 2017 that a "coup has started" and that "impeachment will follow ultimately."
> 
> Then, in July 2017, Zaid remarked, "I predict @CNN will play a key role in @realDonaldTrump not finishing out his full term as president."
> 
> Amid a slew of impeachment-related posts, Zaid also assured his Twitter followers that "as one falls, two more will take their place," referring to outgoing Trump administration employees.​
> He means Deep State embeds being kicked out for subverting the duly-elected president and leaking national security information -- he's promising that for each one they find, two more will take their places.


----------



## FeXL

It's a start.

Portland Antifa Terrorist Sentenced to Six Years in Prison for Splitting a Citizen's Head Open With a Steel Bludgeon



> A rare case of the government prosecuting the paramilitary forces of the socialist wing of the government.
> 
> This is a CNN's and left-wing-media _endorsed_ domestic terrorist organization, remember.
> 
> Gage Halupowski is a 24-year-old Antifa goon who joined a rally in Portland back in June. During the rally, Halupowski struck Adam Kelly over the back of the head with a metal baton. Kelly wound up in the hospital where he received 25 staples to close the wound to his scalp. Last Friday, Halupowski was sentenced in the attack...​


----------



## FeXL

Officer Who Served with Vindman Says Vindman Is a Partisan Globalist Democrat Who Would Casually Ridicule Americans as "********" to His _Russian_ Counterparts



> So this guy is a veteran who honorably served-- will the left and NeverTrump demand we defer to LTC Hickman?
> 
> That deja vu you just experienced is the Leftwing Matrix reconfiguring itself in order to claim a new rule.
> 
> A retired Army officer who worked with Democrat "star witness" Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman in Grafenwoher, Germany, claims Vindman "really talked up" President Barack Obama and ridiculed America and Americans in front of Russian military officers.
> 
> In an eye-opening thread on Twitter last week, retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman said that he"“verbally reprimanded" Vindman after he heard some of his derisive remarks for himself. "Do not let the uniform fool you," Hickman wrote. "He is a political activist in uniform."​


Nice!


----------



## FeXL

From about halfway down the page.

Wednesday Overnight Open Thread (10/30/19) - Too Much Content Edition?



> Boo-f*cking-hoo. Fringe people who proselytize face discrimination.
> 
> Though mockery of vegans has long been commonplace, the true extent of that bias still might leave you surprised. According to The Guardian, a 2015 study by Cara C. MacInnis and Gordon Hodson found that not only have vegans faced discrimination, but that it’s on par with the hatred that a number of minorities face from bigots.
> 
> Published in the Group Processes & Intergroup Relations journal, the paper concluded that vegans joined certain minorities in facing a level of discrimination that’s nearly without equal.​
> Perhaps if they lived their lives each day without being in others faces their lives would be better. Frankly I don't care if you're a vegan, stay out of my grill.


Nails it.

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Elizabeth Warren Buys Ad Time on CNBC to Rant Against Billionaires



> You might not be aware of this, but Elizabeth Warren hates billionaires. And she wants the world to know she's coming for their money.
> 
> The Warren campaign purchased commercial time on CNBC to excoriate successful Americans because...well, just because. The origin of her hatred of the super rich is unclear, but it is a deep visceral hatred that she feels to the core of her being.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Break Them Up



> 5WSJ;
> 
> Every minute, an estimated 3.8 million queries are typed into Google, prompting its algorithms to spit out results for hotel rates or breast-cancer treatments or the latest news about President Trump.
> 
> They are arguably the most powerful lines of computer code in the global economy, controlling how much of the world accesses information found on the internet, and the starting point for billions of dollars of commerce.
> 
> Over time, Google has increasingly re-engineered and interfered with search results to a far greater degree than the company and its executives have acknowledged, a Wall Street Journal investigation has found.
> 
> […]​
> *To the surprise of no one.*


Bold mine.

Yeppers.

DuckDuckGo.


----------



## Beej

An article on understanding progressives...it's about power, not justice.

A Glimpse at the Intersectional Left’s Political Endgame
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/201...e-intersectional-lefts-political-endgame.html



> Liberal values are therefore tossed out almost immediately. Kendi, a star professor at American University and a recent Guggenheim Fellowship winner, has no time for color-blindness, or for any kind of freedom which might have some inequality as its outcome. In fact, “the most threatening racist movement is not the alt-right’s unlikely drive for a White ethno-state, but the regular American’s drive for a ‘race-neutral’ one.” He has no time for persuasion or dialogue either: “An activist produces power and policy change, not mental change.” All there is is power. You either wield it or are controlled by it. And power is simply the ability to implement racist or antiracist policy.





> Every now and again, it’s worth thinking about what the intersectional left’s ultimate endgame really is — and here it strikes me as both useful and fair to extrapolate from Kendi’s project. They seem not to genuinely believe in liberalism, liberal democracy, or persuasion. They have no clear foundational devotion to individual rights or freedom of speech. Rather, the ultimate aim seems to be running the entire country by fiat to purge it of racism (and every other intersectional “-ism” and “phobia”, while they’re at it). And they demand “disciplinary tools” by unelected bodies to enforce “a radical reorientation of our consciousness.” There is a word for this kind of politics and this kind of theory when it is fully and completely realized, and it is totalitarian.


Spoiler: it's just marxism. Even though it often looks like Groucho Marxism, the end goal is power.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> An article on understanding progressives...it's about power, not justice.


Interesting summation. Not news to anyone paying attention but perhaps it'll reach a few uninformed souls.


----------



## FeXL

Texas Democrat Caught Carrying Envelope of Cocaine



> Texas Democratic state representative Alfonso "Poncho" Nevárez was caught on video surveillance dropping an envelope containing cocaine at Austin-Bergstrom International Airport.
> 
> The Texas Department of Public Safety filed an affidavit on Oct. 29 detailing surveillance footage that revealed Nevárez "dropping a white paper object" as he walked out of the airport on Sept. 6. Two Texas Department of Transportation employees found the white envelope, prompting an investigation.
> 
> Inside the sealed envelope were four "small clear plastic baggies" containing cocaine.


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong...

'Squad' member seeks to ban life sentences, allow transgender inmates to choose their prisons



> Rep. Ayanna Pressley, D-Mass., introduced a resolution Thursday that advocates for sweeping changes to the American criminal justice system, including a provision that would allow "transgender individuals to be housed in a facility that conforms with their gender identity."


More:



> "Our resolution calls for a bold transformation of the status quo - devoted to dismantling injustices so that the system is smaller, safer, less punitive, *and more humane*."


Bold mine.

Humane like, say, your average rapist or murderer is...

XX)


----------



## FeXL

Eco madness may be reason for disastrous Boeing 737 MAX safety issues



> Punitive eco-taxes, aviation regulations, activist investors, green NGOs and climate-aware passengers conspire to force airlines and manufacturers to lower CO2 emissions by using less fuel, which accounts for 99 percent of aviation’s carbon footprint.
> 
> *No one has said it explicitly yet, but this relentless pressure to reduce emissions appears to have been a significant factor in the disastrous safety failures of the Boeing 737 MAX aircraft, which resulted in two fatal crashes in the past year, claiming 346 lives.*


Bold mine.

Interesting.


----------



## FeXL

Triggered!



> Joy Behar roasted for denying wearing blackface: *'Enjoy the cancel culture you created'* | TheHill https://t.co/Qnn8wAhKdW
> 
> — Donald Trump Jr. (@DonaldJTrumpJr) November 7, 2019​
> Related: ‘This Isn’t A MAGA Rally!’


Bold mine.

I jes luvs it when the left gets judged by the same BS they apply to everyone else...


----------



## FeXL

Bernie Sanders Floats $10 Billion Federal Program to Help Ex-Convicts Work in Marijuana Industry



> Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) is proposing a $10 billion federal program to help former convicts work in the marijuana industry. The proposal, which he released Thursday at approximately 4:20 p.m. Eastern, is part of his comprehensive plan to legalize marijuana nationwide.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bill's Wife s'more!

FLASHBACK--Top Aide’s Pre-Benghazi Email: Hillary Clinton Had ‘Leadership/Ownership/Stewardship of This Country’s Libya Policy From Start to Finish’



> Secretary of State Hillary Clinton had “leadership/ownership/stewardship of this country’s Libya policy from start to finish,” says an email written by one of Clinton’s top aides--and forwarded to Clinton herself--as the Libyan rebellion that sought the overthrow of Muammar Qadhafi appeared to be nearing a triumphant moment.
> 
> The email is one of those the State Department has thus far given to the House Select Committee on Benghazi. It is among 349 pages of those emails that were obtained by the New York Times and that the Times has posted online in a PDF.


What's this?! That doesn't sound like a yoga routine or a cherished family recipe...


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Study: Starbucks Foot Traffic Down 6.8% After "All Homeless Bums Are Welcome to Shoot Up In Our Bathrooms" Policy



> Woke/broke: The cycle accelerates.
> 
> Foot traffic was most reduced at Starbucks located close to a homeless shelter, and less reduced the further the store was placed from a homeless shelter.


----------



## FeXL

15 charged following protests at two Alberta kennels that provide sled dog tours



> More than a dozen people affiliated with an animal rights group have been arrested in a protest against sled dog kennels, months after the same organization’s occupation of a turkey barn prompted the Alberta government to promise a crackdown on rural trespassers.
> 
> RCMP say they were called to the Mad Dogs and Englishmen kennels east of Canmore, Alta., on Saturday morning when approximately 30 protesters allegedly broke into the kennels to protest the treatment of the dogs.


----------



## FeXL

The Washington Post Publishes Highly Positive Review of Mollie Hemingway's Book on the Kavanaugh Hearings, _Months After the Book Was Published_



> First of all, you should know that the entire media collectively -- and I would say, in coordination and collusion with each other -- blacklisted/embargoed Mollie Hemingway's and Carrie Severino's_ Justice on Trial: Epstein Did Not Kill Himself_ from any mention in the legacy press.
> 
> Wait, I might have that title partly wrong.
> 
> I think the highest profile mention the book got from a leftwing media source was a passing mention (a positive one) in an opinion column about something else entirely in the Boston Globe. It was just off-handedly mentioned as a good book.
> 
> Other than that -- nothing. Radio silence. No interviews on networks, no reviews in newspapers.
> 
> Why no review? Well, because it's a good book and they couldn't say otherwise so they decided to do the next best thing -- the media's protocol about stories which might help Republicans is "spin it negatively, and if it can't be spun negatively, suppress the story entirely."


----------



## FeXL

I got nuttin'...

World's first vagina museum to open in London



> In a bright indoor space in Camden’s Stables Market, a giant tampon is flanked by giant menstrual cups. Illustrations of female genitalia are dotted around the walls and some underwear is in a glass case.
> 
> This is the world’s first vagina museum dedicated to gynaecological anatomy, which opens this weekend in north-west London.


----------



## FeXL

‘Consider This A Warning’: ICE Agents Arrested Thousands Of Sexual Predators In 2019



> * Homeland Security Investigations agents made 3,771 criminal arrests relating to child exploitation in the 2019 fiscal year, marking an 18% increase from the previous fiscal year, officials said.
> * Special agents with Homeland Security Investigations, which operates under the umbrella of Immigration and Customs Enforcement, increasingly cracked down on child sex exploitation, particularly child sex tourism.
> * Immigration and Customs Enforcement opened the Angel Watch Center on Thursday, which is dedicated to alerting foreign governments of incoming U.S. sexual predators.


_Not_ an emergency...


----------



## FeXL

Come Back Pizzagate!



> All is forgiven.
> 
> Two prison guards tasked with watching Jeffrey Epstein on night he killed himself charged with falsifying records https://t.co/vpK11elnnq
> 
> — BBC Breaking News (@BBCBreaking) November 19, 2019​


Comments salient.

Related:

Senator Kennedy of Louisiana: Epstein Did Not Kill Himself



> [email protected]:
> 
> "Christmas ornaments, drywall and Jeffrey Epstein - name three things that don’t hang themselves. That’s what the American people think...and they deserve some answers."pic.twitter.com/UTjaxNaohK
> — Daily Caller (@DailyCaller) November 19, 2019​
> Meanwhile, the FBI is investigating Epstein's suicide death as a possible "criminal enterprise."
> 
> Bureau of Prisons Director Kathleen Hawk Sawyer revealed during testimony to the U.S. Senate on Tuesday that the FBI is investigating whether a "criminal enterprise" played a role in the death of convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein.​


----------



## FeXL

The line is long & distinguished...

Dem Voter: When I Hear Warren Talk, ‘I Want to Slap Her’



> Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D., Mass.) should keep her distance from Democratic voter Janice Williamson.
> 
> "When I hear her talk, I want to slap her, even if I agree with her," Williamson, a Massachusetts resident, told _FiveThirtyEight_.


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

Transgender Convicted Killer To Be Transferred To Female Prison



> According to Aftonbladet, one of the largest daily newspapers in the Nordic countries, a biological male who was convicted of killing and butchering his ex-girlfriend has been approved to move to a woman’s jail facility after claiming to be transgender.
> 
> In 2013, Kristoffer Johansson, who now goes by Kim Marie, was convicted of killing and cutting up his ex-girlfriend, Expressen reported last week. Johansson recently started a “gender correction” in prison, the outlet noted, citing Aftonbladet. He alerted authorities about alleged harassment following the “correction” and submitted a request to be transferred to an all-female jail. After initially receiving a rejection of the application, Johansson has now been approved to serve out the rest of his time in a woman-only facility.


----------



## FeXL

Typical gov't response: Address the effect, not the cause...

London Police Give Bars Bleed Control Kits Due to Numerous Knife Crimes



> Bars and nightclubs around London have received bleed control kits from the police due to a spike in knife crimes.
> 
> The police distributed 320 kits, which include “trauma bandages, tourniquets and adhesive chest seals.”
> 
> London Police Chief Superintendent David Lawes described the kits as “simple,” but “can make a big difference.” If someone with massive bleeding does not receive help right away he or she will die.


----------



## FeXL

Good!

No Woke Deed Goes Unpunished



> There was a simple way to prevent this: _Burger King Sued by Vegans for Impossible Burger Contamination_


----------



## FeXL

Polls: Support for Impeachment Dropping, Trump Gains on His Democrat Opponents, Now Leading (Within the Margin of Error) Three of the Four Top Democrat Challengers



> A Morning Consult poll from a couple of days ago found that opposition to impeachment had jumped ten points.
> 
> Opposition by independents to the House’s ongoing impeachment inquiry jumped 10 percentage points in the last week, according to a Politico–Morning Consult poll released Tuesday.
> 
> The poll showed 47 percent of independents opposed the inquiry, compared to 37 percent last week. Meanwhile support for the inquiry by independents fell 7 points to 40 percent.
> 
> Support for the inquiry among all respondents fell 2 points to 48 percent, while opposition to it rose 3 points to 45 percent.​
> Now comes an Emmerson poll, confirming these basic findings, and showing Trump ahead of three of the four top Democrat candidates, and trailing only one -- Sanders, oddly enough -- by 1%.
> 
> Pop-Pop Biden seems like a paper tiger.


Related:

The Morning Report - 11/21/19



> Good morning kids. Thursday and as the sham-peachment rolls on, the big news coming out yesterday was EU Ambassador Gordon Sondland's blockbuster testimony wherein he stated in response to Schiff-for-Brains, and I'm paraphrasing, that yes he believed that Trump did ask for some sort of quid pro quo with regards to aid money for Ukraine. Aside from the fact that the past few days of testimony of the Dems' own witnesses shot quid pro quo to hell and they then went on to bribery and extortion, that was enough for Schiff-for-Brains to halt the proceedings on the pretext of a bathroom break to dash out into the hallway where a gaggle of propagandists had their microphones and cameras rolling:
> 
> "The veneer has been torn away... This is a seminal moment in our investigation."
> 
> And the agitprop media went wild. Except when the Republicans started grilling him, he was forced to whistle a very different tune - namely the _whole_ truth.
> 
> ...Ambassador Sondland admitted that his conclusion tying the release of the withheld security aid to Ukraine to "some kind of action on the public statement that we had been discussing for many weeks" was only *his own presumption, supported by no direct evidence*. He conceded, in response to a question from Republican Rep. Mike Turner, that nobody told him that President Trump linked the Ukraine aid to a Biden investigation. "No one on this planet told you that President Trump was tying aid to investigations. Yes or no?" Rep. Turner asked. Sondland replied: "Yes." In a follow-up question, Rep. Turner asked, "So you really have no testimony here today that ties President Trump to a scheme to withhold aid from Ukraine in exchange for these investigations?" Ambassador Sondland replied, "Other than my own presumption." At another point in his testimony, the ambassador downgraded his "presumption" of a quid pro quo to "my own personal guess...​
> CNN actually had to change it's chyron of "Trump About to Be Arrested" almost in mid-sentence of Sondland's damning statement. But the real killer-diller here is Sondland recalled a meeting he had with Trump wherein the President specifically and unequivocally declared:
> 
> _"I WANT NOTHING! I WANT NOTHING! I WANT NO QUID PRO QUO! TELL PRESIDENT ZELENSKY TO DO THE RIGHT THING!"_


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem...

Clinton Foundation Reports $16.8 Million Loss in 2018



> The Clinton Foundation reported a loss of more than $16 million in 2018, according to newly released tax records, marking the second consecutive year of losses since Hillary Clinton's humiliating defeat to President Donald J. Trump in 2016.
> 
> The foundation reported total revenue of just $30.7 million, including $24.2 million worth of grants and contributions, a record low for the alleged "charity." That figure was well short of the foundation's total expenses for the year—$47.5 million— resulting in a net loss of $16.8 million.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

ACLU Advises Us: Men Can Have Periods And Get Pregnant



> Science deniers.
> 
> There’s no one way to be a man.
> 
> Men who get their periods are men.
> 
> Men who get pregnant and give birth are men.
> 
> Trans and non-binary men belong.#InternationalMensDay
> 
> — ACLU (@ACLU) November 19, 2019​


I don't know about their knowledge of law but their knowledge of science sucks...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, howzat socialized healthcare workin' out for ya?

At least 42 babies and three mums died in ‘worst-ever’ NHS maternity scandal



> – Babies left brain-damaged because staff failed to realise or act upon signs that labour was going wrong.
> – A failure to adequately monitor heartbeats during labour or assess risks during pregnancy, resulting in the deaths of some children.
> – Babies left brain-damaged from group B strep or meningitis that can often be treated by antibiotics.
> – A baby whose death from group B strep could have been prevented after its parents contacted the trust on several occasions worried about their newborn baby.
> – Many families ‘struggling’ to get answers from the trust around ‘very serious clinical incidents’ for many years and continuing to the present day.
> – One father whose only feedback following his daughter’s death was when he bumped into a hospital employee in Asda.
> – One parent reporting a ‘closed culture’ at the trust over hospital fears of being sued.
> – Families who told how ‘the trust made mistakes with their baby’s name and on occasions referred to a deceased baby as “it”’.
> – Multiple families ‘where deceased babies are given the wrong names by the trust – frequently in writing’.
> – One family who was told they would have to leave if they did not ‘keep the noise down’ when they were upset following the death of their baby.
> – One baby girl’s shawl was lost by staff after her death even though her mother had wanted to bury her in it.
> – The ‘misplaced’ optimism of the regulator the Healthcare Commission (a predecessor to the Care Quality Commission) that maternity services would improve following its interjection in 2007.
> – Families who were advised ‘they were the only family’, and that ‘lessons would be learned’. The report said ‘it is clear this is not correct’.
> – A ‘long-term failure’ to involve families in serious incident investigations, some of which were ‘overly defensive of staff’.​


----------



## FeXL

Texas breathes a sigh of relief...

California Builds Wall To Stop People From Leaving



> California's state government has announced it will agree to build a wall as President Trump has been pushing for, except this wall will keep people in, not out.
> 
> People trying to flee the socialist state in U-Hauls in search of a better life will be greeted with a large concrete structure running across all exits from the state. Modeled after the Berlin Wall, the structure will provide comfort and security to state legislators fearful of citizens fleeing for basic necessities like electricity, taxes less than 100%, and plastic straws and bags.
> 
> *The rest of the country all pitched in for the wall, too, so Governor Newsom only needed to raise income taxes by a few percentage points to fund it.*


Bold mine.

Where do I contribute?


----------



## FeXL

More Americans killed by illegal alien DUI epidemic as open-borders shill Elizabeth Warren decries ‘traffic violence’



> Sunday was World Day of Remembrance for Road Traffic Victims. No, I don’t have it marked on my calendar. I know this from the Democrat presidential front-runner Elizabeth Warren. But her anarchist policies would ensure there are thousands more American victims of drunk driving every year.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Democrat Indiana Mayor Arrested by FBI in Alleged Corruption Probe



> FBI agents have conducted an investigation into allegations of corruption in the Tyler administration and those in Tyler’s orbit for nearly four years.
> 
> The FBI investigation began in early 2016 when the agency brought forth allegations against Craig Nichols, the city’s building commissioner. Last January, a judge sentenced Nichols to two years in federal prison for wire fraud and money laundering.
> 
> In 2017, the FBI also conducted a search of city offices. When city officials asked about the FBI search, they refused to answer any questions relating to it.
> 
> Authorities also arrested Muncie Sanitary District Administrator Debra Grigsby for allegedly steering contracts in exchange for kickback payments this past July.


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

‘Charlie’s Angels’ Is Fifth Woketard Franchise to Die at Box Office



> The 2019 reboot/sequel of _Charlie’s Angels_ just opened to a catastrophic $8 million, making it the fifth man-hating, woketard franchise to get wiped out at the box office.
> 
> _Angels_, which was written and directed by Elizabeth Banks, is not only under-performing expectations by about 50 percent, it got run over by _Ford v Ferrari_, a movie about real men who throw punches and burn fossil fuels.


More:



> _Charlie’s Angels_ is a poorly shot, poorly written, joyless death march of feminist talking points, poorly choreographed action scenes, starring three girls who have no charisma and even less chemistry together.


Well, then...


----------



## FeXL

Color me not surprised.

Wall Street Journal: Google _Is_ Blacklisting Conservative News Sites, Despite Denials Made Under Oath



> Reported by the Daily Mail, which recapitulates the WSJ reporting. (The WSJ is behind that annoying paywall.)
> 
> Google 'DOES blacklist sites, has targeted conservative news sites and changes its algorithms to favour big businesses,' claims new report - despite the tech giant's denials
> 
> The Wall Street Journal claims Google has been blacklisting sites
> 
> It also claims that conservative publications have been blacklisted
> 
> The WSJ claims that Google made algorithmic changes in favour big businesses over smaller ones including on behalf of a major advertiser, eBay
> 
> They claim the blacklist policy instructs engineers, known as 'maintainers', to focus on sites that actively aim to mislead​


DuckDuckGo


----------



## FeXL

'Frankenstein Hack Job': 19-Year-Old Regrets His Transgender Surgery



> Transgender ideology is destroying lives, and victims are speaking out. In 2016, two women spoke about how they were permanently scarred by taking male hormones and having "top surgery" — the removal of their breasts. Last month, another woman who once identified as a man went public about setting up a support network for de-transitioners in Britain. This week, de-transitioner Walt Heyer shared the harrowing story of a 19-year-old man who thought he was a woman and described his new "female" anatomy in revealing terms.
> 
> Less than a year after receiving "bottom surgery" — removing his male genitals and replacing them with a simulated female version — 19-year-old Nathaniel deeply regrets his decision.
> 
> "Now that I’m all healed from the surgeries, I regret them," he wrote to Heyer. "The result of the bottom surgery looks like a Frankenstein hack job at best, and that got me thinking critically about myself. I had turned myself into a plastic-surgery facsimile of a woman, but I knew I still wasn’t one. I became (and to an extent, still feel) deeply depressed."


----------



## FeXL

Good! Judge the bastards by their own new, improved standards. We need more of this.

Showing Up To Riot



> Dave called me a Neo-Nazi on twitter.
> 
> That tweet cost Dave $1,200 in damages to me.
> 
> Plus his pinned apology tweet
> 
> Plus his own legal fees.
> 
> He wanted our agreement to be confidential.
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Don't be a Dave. https://t.co/cIJULXrfOp
> 
> — Sheila Gunn Reid (@SheilaGunnReid) November 22, 2019​
> *In the words of @KurtSchlichter – Enjoy your New Rules. When you want to go back to the Old Rules, let me know. I’d like that. Until then, hey, consequences, player.*


Bold mine.

Damn straight.

Related:

Ruling: Nick Sandmann's $275 Million Defamation Lawsuit Against NBCUniversal May Proceed



> U.S. District Court Judge William Bertelsman dismissed parts of the lawsuit while allowing discovery on allegations that the network’s coverage defamed the teen by reporting that he “blocked” Native American elder Nathan Phillips in a Jan. 18 encounter at the Lincoln Memorial.
> 
> "[T]he court finds that the statements that plaintiff 'blocked' Phillips or did not allow him to retreat, if false, meet the test of being libelous per se under the definition quoted above," said Judge Bertelsman in his order.​


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors: The Movie



> Directed by Clint Eastwood.
> 
> Most Hollywood films about journalism since _All the President’s Men_ 43 years ago have taken the free press’ side, portraying it as a scruffy if noble institution essential to the well-being of democracy. Eastwood and screenwriter Billy Ray _(The Hunger Games, Captain Phillips)_ here take a rather different view of the Fourth Estate, portraying it as *reckless, corrupt and immoral* [emphasis added]….
> 
> The mob of reporters covering the story resembles a plague of locusts, with any little tidbit being transformed into big news as the media tries to finger a culprit.​


----------



## FeXL

Finally!

Supreme Court Allows Victims Of Heart Disease, Obesity To Sue Utensil Manufacturer



> Acme Forks & Knives was trying to block a lawsuit brought against them by the obese community. The lawsuit suggested that the company's utensils were deadly tools that caused people to become overweight.
> 
> The Supreme Court has blocked the company's attempt to block the lawsuit, paving the way for victims of heart disease and other diet-related ailments to sue Acme.
> 
> "Finally---the big forks and knives lobby will be held accountable for contributing to heart disease and obesity, the leading causes of death among American adults," said a spokesperson for the oppressed obese community. *"No human action leads to these deaths. It is entirely on the sentient utensils used to carry out the mass eating events."*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

The Laurentian Elites on Display

First comment:



> Ouch…now that has to be embarrassing. Your wife pleading with reporters that their questions have made her husband cry. Then calls Cherry a bigot! The man that paid for her extravagant and luxurious lifestyle. With friends like that…


----------



## FeXL

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> _The Cleveland Heights woman accused of stabbing another woman for wearing a fur coat was once arrested for trying to solicit a hitman through Facebook to kill fur wearers. She is now in custody on a charge of attempted murder._


Nope. Not crazy at all. Uh, ung...


----------



## FeXL

Nazi Germany? Nope. 

That bastion of tolerance, diversity & multiculturalism, the _post-national Canadian university_.

BDS and Antifa Bigots Shout “Back to the Ovens” at Toronto's York U



> “Go back to the ovens, go back to Europe!”
> 
> That was what Jewish students, pro-Israel activists, and Jewish community members heard in Vari Hall.


Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!!

Empire Jussie strikes back! Actor sues the city of Chicago, the Nigerian brothers he 'paid to attack him' and police chief claiming they ignored potential suspects - and says EVERYONE lied apart from him



> Smollett filed a counterclaim against the city of Chicago on Tuesday
> He says the $10,000 he paid to get his charges dropped means the city can't come after him for more money
> In January, he claimed he was attacked by two 'light skinned' assailants in the street who called him racist and homophobic slurs
> Police later claimed he staged the attack with two men he knew, paying them to do it, in an attempt to boost his profile and salary
> Prosecutors outraged the mayor and the police chief by dropping the charges against him
> The city then sued for reimbursement of the money spent investigating the case
> Smollett has always maintained that he is innocent


----------



## FeXL

Slowly. Surely...

Expect More States to Protect Kids From Experimental Transgender Drugs in 2020



> Perhaps most consequentially, Republican state representatives in Georgia, Kentucky, Texas, and — most recently — South Carolina proposed laws to prohibit the use of experimental drugs like so-called "puberty blockers" and cross-sex hormones on minors. While major medical associations have embraced the transgender ideology and insist these experimental drugs will help gender-confused children, others have warned that the "treatments" actually cause a disease.
> 
> For these reasons, pro-family groups have predicted that laws banning experimental transgender "treatments" for children are likely to pop up across the states in 2020, as more state legislatures re-convene.
> 
> "I think in 2020 we will see other states enter the fray and attempt to protect minors from undergoing unproven, harmful, and irreversible, decisions that will dramatically impact their health every day for the rest of their lives," Matt Carpenter, deputy director of state and local affairs at the Family Research Council (FRC), told PJ Media.


More:



> "Recognizing that there is a high rate of minors who grow out of their gender non-conforming identities, we think minors should be protected from treatments that would stop the normal course of puberty and eventually bombard their young bodies with hormones intended for the opposite sex. If it is likely a young person is going to grow out of a gender non-conforming identity and live at peace with their God-given body then the state ought to respect the natural pubertal process for minors," Carpenter explained.


So, under the law these minors can't drive. They can't drink. They aren't allowed to smoke. Too young to vote (at least for now...). Can't enlist in active duty. Yet, it's considered perfectly fine by some to load them up with chemicals and surgically remove body parts which will change them for the rest of their born days.

Then, they turn 18...


----------



## FeXL

I know dozens of children & young ladies personally who would disagree...

UNHINGED: Nora Loreto says hockey leads to ‘white supremacy and misogyny’



> “Question: why is Hockey Culture the front line of Canada’s culture wars?
> 
> *It’s because hockey is the most intense location where we form the white supremacy and misogyny on which Canada’s entire system is built and maintained.*”


Bold mine.

However, her statement also begs the question: "Canada's entire system" of what?


----------



## FeXL

Good!

BBC staff in 'uproar' over new canteen rule 'limiting them to six chips each'



> BC staff are said to be in “uproar” after the corporation’s canteen instigated a “six chip” rule for cooked meals.
> 
> Servers in the kitchens at Broadcasting House caused widespread bafflement after they were seen individually counting out chips as part of a new quota for employees.


More:



> “The staff seemed shocked that I didn’t go with the unlimited couscous instead.”


----------



## FeXL

This Is Not Your Grandma’s Humane Society



> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> A growing number of livestock veterinarians are raising concerns that dogs rescued from Chinese meat markets could bring African swine fever virus to the United States.
> 
> Rescue groups regularly save dogs from slaughter in China and transport them to this country to be adopted as pets. But because such dogs are considered food animals in China, they often are kept in close quarters with other livestock. [..]
> 
> “These dogs are rescued from meat markets,” said Lisa Becton, director of swine health information and research at the National Pork Board. “And, unfortunately, at these markets there are a lot of other species, like pigs, chickens and cows. There is a risk that the animal, the crate or the bedding could become contaminated.”​
> The “retail rescue” fraud is importing tens of thousands of dogs into North America each year for both resale and donation drives — along with a growing number of foreign disease variants and parasites.


----------



## FeXL

Linked article from 2013 but still raises the question.

“Why did the city of Calgary give $340,000 to an anti-oilsands lobby group…?” – Small Dead Animals




> If I didn’t know better, I’d swear Nenshi’s an agent of the Saudis.
> 
> Would the city of Windsor, Ont., home of Canada’s auto industry, give a third of a million dollars to anti-car lobbyist? Would Hamilton hire an anti-steel lobby?
> 
> The Canadian Taxpayers Federation revealed this shocking payment. But instead of expressing embarrassment, Mayor Naheed Nenshi admitted he knew all about it, and supported it.
> 
> Nenshi didn’t dispute that Pembina has nine lobbyists registered in Ottawa to attack the oil patch. But he claimed Pembina was also a “scientific think-tank” and it was for this expertise that the city paid them so richly. *When asked by Sun Media if the city would ever pay the pro-free market Fraser Institute for advice, Nenshi was dismissive. “As soon as they hire scientists who actually know something,” he sniffed.*​
> Actually, I don’t know better.


Bold mine.

Ah, yes. Nenshi, the certifiable genius... XX)


----------



## FeXL

It starts with one...

Website Blocking Comes To Canada With Federal Court Ruling



> The ruling applies to 14 Canadian internet providers, including Bell, Cogeco, Distributel, Rogers, TekSavvy, Telus and Videotron, covering the vast majority of internet customers in Canada. Critics such as TekSavvy point out this means internet users could still access GoldTV by switching to one of the many smaller providers who have not been ordered to block the site.
> 
> “As unsympathetic as GoldTV may be, *TekSavvy’s view is that it does not represent such an urgent harm to the plaintiffs or to society that stopping its copyright infringing activities would justify such a fundamental change in the nature of the internet in Canada,” Kaplan-Myrth said.*


Bold mine.

Sounds like the only reasonable voice in the house.


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

Toronto man who tried to join ISIS was freed a month after his release was declared an ‘undue risk’



> A month before a Canadian convicted of trying to join ISIS was released from an Ontario prison in June, he was denied parole on the grounds he posed too great a risk, newly released records show.
> 
> On May 24, the Ontario Parole Board ruled that releasing Pamir Hakimzadah “would constitute an undue risk to society,” according to the documents obtained by Global News.


----------



## FeXL

Female Student Breaks Down In Tears As School Board Grants Boys Access To Girls Locker Room. This Is Simply Evil.



> The school board of District 211 in Illinois voted last week, in a 5 – 2 decision, to allow biological males into the female locker room at Palatine High School. The board said that all students should be “treated and supported in a manner consistent with their gender identity.” This “support” apparently necessitates obliterating the privacy and safety of every girl at the school.


----------



## FeXL

Proving once again that these shining examples of progressivism are the _perfect_ candidates for the job...

In Less Than A Year, 3/4 Of The ‘Squad’ Is Under Financial Investigation



> The three most prolific members of the so-called “squad” of freshman Democratic congresswoman face allegations of violating campaign finance laws and House ethics rules for their personal or political benefit 10 months into their terms.


----------



## FeXL

Pussy, all right...

I Want A New Country



> 2 Comments
> 
> Feckless: Paying up comes easy when it’s somebody else’s money
> 
> The Senate of Canada will not appeal a court ruling that found the upper house violated a francophone man’s language rights by utilizing English-only push-buttons on Parliament Hill drinking fountains.
> 
> The Federal Court last week ordered the Senate to pay former public servant Michel Thibodeau $1,500 in damages and to cover his $700 in court costs.
> 
> Mr. Thibodeau complained in 2016 that water fountains in the hallways of Parliament Hill’s East Block – which houses some Senate offices and committee rooms and is open for public tours during the summer – required thirsty folk to push a metal button embossed with the word “push.”
> 
> Some even included that instruction in braille, but none included the French word “poussez.”​


----------



## FeXL

Great Moments In Cause Marketing



> World's first HIV positive sperm bank launched in effort to reduce stigma


Thx, but no thanks...

Comments snarky but salient...


----------



## FeXL

It's difficult...no, check that. It's damn near impossible for me shed a tear...

Furniture Boy



> Poor little Prince of Darkness. They invaded his privacy.


'Sides, as noted further down in the comments, many of us told MotherCorpse to eff off years ago.


----------



## FeXL

“It is no coincidence that so much dietary advice in the media comes from people whose relationship with food is affected by mental illness.”



> Angry Chef;
> 
> Recently, whilst publicising her latest diet book, unbearably smug radio personality and all-round irritant Fearne Cotton revealed that she had secretly suffered from bulimia for around 10 years. She said that she was ‘no longer afraid’, and hoped that in speaking out she would encourage others to do so. I suppose her honesty at opening up should be praised, and certainly the reaction has been generally positive. But in truth, I have struggled with this story and the media response to it.
> 
> Although listening to Cotton on the radio generally makes me want to lance my eardrums with a hypodermic syringe, I understand that she has astonishing popularity and reach, giving her the ability to spread a positive message that might just remove some of the stigma surrounding these conditions. But I cannot get over the fact that she is just one of a troubling succession of diet book authors who have disseminated prescriptive food advice whilst suffering from an eating disorder. She may not be the worst offender, but she is perhaps the highest in profile, which makes writing critically about her full of risk. When friend of the blog ‘Not Plant Based’ covered the story in less than glowing terms, the author received a torrent of abuse on social media. […]​


----------



## FeXL

How Big Ag (!) is harming rural America hugely



> Marshall County, Alabama, is a tiny rural American county of fewer than 100,000 people. Its county seat, Guntersville, is home to just 8,000. It’s a place you’d see depicted in Norman Rockwell’s America. At first glance, the last things one would associate with this area are the cultural and crime problems of the bigger cities. Unfortunately, thanks to endless illegal immigration fed into this and similar counties throughout the nation by selfish agricultural interests seeking nothing more than cheaper labor, these counties may as well be located in El Salvador or Mexico.
> 
> In a free-wheeling discussion on my podcast Friday on how agricultural interests have created overlooked criminal and cultural problems in rural America, Alabama Attorney General Steve Marshall shared an alarming statistic. *“I had a chance when I was DA [in Marshall County] to testify in front of the federal civil rights commission. We were talking about the issue of illegal immigration, and one thing I shared with them was a statistic – that at that time, roughly 80 percent of those who were committing and arrested for drug trafficking in our county were there unlawfully.”*


Bold mine.

See, Bigot? This is all your fault because _you eat agricultural products_.


----------



## FeXL

Social Disease



> Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow: Facebook deletes Meat Rabbit Group because a pet rabbit group didn’t like it.


----------



## FeXL

You can't make this stuff up...

Shut Up, Deplorables



> The smartest people in the room are speaking.
> 
> “When we raise taxes on the poor, it’s good because then the poor will live longer because they can’t afford as many things that kill them.”
> ~Nanny State Mayor Bloomberg pic.twitter.com/23p443ieg4
> 
> — Rob O'Donnell (@odonnell_r) November 28, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Visit The Washington Monument While You Still Can



> BREAKING: Senator Elizabeth Warren has introduced a bill that would revoke Medals of Honor from U.S. soldiers involved in the Wounded Knee Massacre of 1890
> 
> — Benny (@bennyjohnson) November 27, 2019​
> Related: Warren CRATERS in New Quinnipiac Poll, Drops 14 Points


----------



## FeXL

Transgender People Claim Gays Are ‘Transphobic’ For Declining Sex With Them



> Trans cycling champion Rachel McKinnon, who has called female competitors ‘losers,’ claims that ‘genital preferences’ are ‘transphobic.’


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Transgender People Claim Gays Are ‘Transphobic’ For Declining Sex With Them


What a sick and disgusting change in society that will result in no good for anyone. These people are sick, mostly in the head, never mind the perverts that they really are. Enough of this crap. two genders are normal and anything else is twisted. Stop the special treatment for these weirdos.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality



> Democratic congressional candidate Cenk Uygur admitted in 2013 that he thinks bestiality should be legal in cases where people are “pleasuring the animal.”


Told ya...


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Deadspin "Writers" Outraged That They Were Told to "Stick to Sports" Resign En Masse



> They resigned "en masse"?
> 
> Does that mean they voluntarily cut the fat?
> 
> The purple-haired fat?


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Tucker Carlson, Lee Zeldin: Key Partisan Democrat Witness Lied When She Claimed She "Had Not Personally Responded" to Democrat Request for Impeachment Dirt



> Government officials? Lying under oath?
> 
> This is impossible! I have been repeatedly assured by overly-proud government workers that not a single government worker has ever acted in a partisan, unethical, or illegal way, because it's just like the most exclusive club on earth. (Oh by the way: The country's single biggest employer is the federal government. How these assholes keep imagining government employment is an exclusive, prestigious club like a Harvard dinner club, I have no idea.)
> 
> But here we again have a government official lying under oath, and of course there will be no charges brought against her.
> 
> Because perjury and obstruction charges are for The Little People only.


----------



## FeXL

I wonder how many times she's self-partnered this month... :heybaby:

Stunning and Brave Alert: Feminist Former Actress Emma Watson Says She's Not Single, She's "Self-Partnered," and Media Falls All Over Itself Praising Her



> Did I mention this was stunning and brave? Because seriously: Stunning and brave.
> 
> The same media that loves attacking male "incels" is praising a femcel for owning her femcelninity.


----------



## FeXL

The Prime Minister's Office was...



> ...unavailable for comment...
> 
> _ Bed Bath & Beyond has removed pumpkins painted black with white mouths following complaints they were offensive because they resembled blackface.
> 
> Law firm partner Mary Marzolla says the pumpkins were never meant to offend anyone and the firm represents people "of all colours and faiths."_​


----------



## FeXL

DC Jury Finds Roger Stone Guilty of Seven Counts of Process Crimes, The Same Crimes That Andrew McCabe, Peter Strzok, Bruce Ohr, etc. Are Not Being Charged With



> Trump tweeted about the very clear double standard.
> 
> "So they now convict Roger Stone of lying and want to jail him for many years to come. Well, what about Crooked Hillary, Comey, Strzok, Page, McCabe, Brennan, Clapper, Shifty Schiff, Ohr & Nellie, Steele & all of the others, including even Mueller himself? Didn't they lie," Trump tweeted.
> 
> "A double standard like never seen before in the history of our Country?" he wrote, referring to Hillary Clinton, former FBI officials Peter Strzok and Lisa Page and special counsel Robert Mueller, among others.​


Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL

Judge _Orders_ Jury to Find Against David Daleiden in Planned Parenthood Exposee Case



> Planned Parenthood could not sue for defamation, for the simple reason that what Dale Daleiden and the Center for Medical Progress was all true.
> 
> Instead, they sued on the theory that he had "trespassed" on their property -- *he was permitted to be there, but the permission was granted to his undercover alias, and they're claiming that nullifies the permission -- in order to do "harm" to their reputation.*


Bold mine.

:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Planned Parenthood Exec Confronted About Using ‘Less Crunchy’ Abortion Technique To Increase Profit



> A Planned Parenthood CEO refused to answer questions Friday about her failure to reprimand a doctor who was secretly filmed boasting about “less crunchy” abortion techniques so as to acquire better body parts for sale.
> 
> Sheri Bonner, the CEO of Planned Parenthood Pasadena/San Gabriel Valley, refused to answer questions on Friday about evidence she gave in the organization’s lawsuit against journalist/activist David Daleiden, and his colleagues about undercover videos that showed senior executives negotiate over the sale of body parts from abortions.




Related:

165 More Aborted Babies Found in Trunk of Abortionist’s Car



> The remains of 165 aborted babies were found in the trunk of one of Dr. Ulrich Klopfer's stored automobiles last week. This is in addition to the 2,246 aborted babies found on Klopfer’s Illinois property in September. Klopher died on Sept. 3 at the age of 79.
> 
> “A total of eight cars belonging to Dr. Ulrich Klopfer were located on the property,” according to a press release issued by the Will County, Illinois police office. “In one of the vehicle’s trunk compartments, were five plastic bags and one box discovered that contained numerous medically preserved fetal remains.”


----------



## FeXL

From last month.

War Hero Edited Out Of Trump’s Dog Meme Laughs When NYT Calls For Comment: ‘Not Offended’



> An obviously photoshopped meme of President Trump giving a Medal of Honor to the military canine injured in the U.S. special forces raid on Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi’s compound *has sparked outrage from the perpetually outraged media* and has inspired a number of urgent tweets and reports, including some heavy-hitting journalism from The New York Times and The Washington Post.


More:



> *Despite the serious tone of the piece, when the Times reached out to McCloughan by phone Wednesday for his response to Trump’s joking tweet, the paper found that the Medal of Honor recipient was “not offended” at all — in fact, he “laughed when he compared the two images.”*


Bold mine.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Are We Still A Member Of This Thing?



> Sarah Carter: @UNFCCC received $41.8Mill for 2018-19 budget to save the world. This is how @UN spent it.


For you mathematically challenged Progs, grants out totalling $628,747 from expenditures of $31,871,601 represents a stunning 1.98%.

:greedy::greedy::greedy:


----------



## FeXL

Hunter Biden's Lawyer Abruptly Quits as the Corrupt Babydaddy Blows Off Paternity Hearing



> It's not reported why the lawyer quit.
> 
> Interestingly, the judge says he'll need three years' worth of Biden's financial records to decide what proper child support payments would be, and Hunter Biden filed a protective order barring any examination of his finances.
> 
> *As some not-wise people say, "Hey, if he's got nothing to hide, why doesn't he just turn them over, huh?"*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

It's the spoon's fault!!!

Quebec fat activist starts petition to have fat rights in Charter of Rights and Freedoms



> A Quebec fat activist is fighting for the rights of fat people everywhere, as she moves to have fat rights in the Quebec Charter of Rights and Freedoms.
> 
> Edith Bernier, a fat rights activist, has launched the petition in the National Assembly this Thursday to amend an article of the Charter “to add discrimination based on appearance,” specifically when it comes to people of weight, ie. fat people.
> 
> ...
> 
> “Fatphobia is defined as ‘all hostile attitudes and behaviours that stigmatize and discriminate against fat, overweight or obese people’ and that it is a socially accepted phenomenon,” the petition reads, adding that “this discrimination is largely based on the belief that body weight is the result of personal choices, despite the fact that science has demonstrated the contrary.”


Tell ya what, Slim. You entrench property rights in the CRF, I'll make sure you lose weight & won't need to worry about amending the Charter...


----------



## FeXL

Lisa Page’s Disastrously Dishonest Daily Beast Interview



> The far-left Daily Beast interviewed Lisa Page, the disgraced former FBI agent who conspired about the “insurance policy” to stop President Trump should he win the presidency.
> 
> As we all now know, the “insurance policy” is the Deep State Coup that drove the Russia Collusion Hoax and is now driving the Ukraine Hoax.
> 
> As you might expect, the Daily Beast’s Molly Jong-Fast did not exactly cover herself in journalistic glory with this interview. What you have here is stenography, or the disgraceful act of a purported news outlet turning itself completely over to Page, allowing her to say whatever she likes without challenge, without being asked even a single tough question or to clarify countless contradictions.


----------



## FeXL

Over 300 Trump Video Ads Taken Down by Google and YouTube



> Ever since a couple of Facebook ads from Russia convinced 63 million people to vote for Donald Trump, there has been a huge movement from the left to do "something" about political ads. With the 2020 election just around the corner, mainstream and social media have been attempting to batten down the hatches in order to prevent Trump from getting reelected "protect our democracy" from foreign influence and "misinformation."
> 
> A report from CBS News has found that Google and YouTube took down more than 300 pro-Trump video ads.


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> I’ll admit I’m growing quite fond of Jessica. This is truly God’s work.
> 
> The @cpsbc_ca has confirmed to me that the refusal I’ve received is discrimination under the BC Human Rights Code and against their code of Ethics.
> 
> — Jessica Yaniv (@trustednerd) December 3, 2019​
> @cpsbc_ca is the _College of Physicians and Surgeons of BC._


Related:

Jonathan Yaniv -- Last Seen Attempting to Force Women To Touch His Hairy Balls -- Is Now Complaining that Gynecologists Won't Treat His Chronic Absence of Female Genitals



> This grotesque monster again.


Related, too:

Trans Activist Jessica Yaniv Furious: Gynecologist Refuses to Treat Him Because He's a Biological Male



> On Monday, the transgender activist who goes by the name of Jessica Yaniv angrily informed his Twitter followers that a gynecologists refused to treat him or any other "transgender patients." This shocked Jessica. "Are they allowed to do that, legally?" he wondered out loud.
> 
> "So a gynaecologist office that I got referred to literally told me today that 'we don't serve transgender patients,'" Yaniv writes on Twitter. "And me, being me, I'm shocked.. and confused... and hurt. Are they allowed to do that, legally? Isn't that against the college practices?"


More:



> In a follow-up tweet, the biological male who identifies as a woman, adds that "gynaecologists form a part of the multidisciplinary team who engage with transgender and non‐binary patients, *either as part of the transition stage performing surgery* or managing pre‐ or post‐transition gynaecological problems."


Bold mine.

I have extensive experience castrating calves. If desired, I can also dehorn, brand & vaccinate. No gynaecologist necessary...


----------



## FeXL

Nope.

Trump Admin Proposes Using Facial Recognition On All Airport Travelers – Including Americans



> The Department of Homeland Security is proposing a rule that would allow the government to use facial recognition data to identify everyone traveling to and from the country, including U.S. citizens.
> 
> Non-citizens traveling through U.S. airports have been required to get their fingerprints scanned and have their picture taken since the mid-noughties. American citizens have enjoyed the choice of opting out of this requirement. However, in a recent regulatory filing, DHS is pushing to require all international travelers — including U.S. citizens — have their photograph taken.
> 
> “The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) is required by statute to develop and implement a biometric entry-exit data system,” the proposal reads.


----------



## FeXL

Nice!!!

Survivor: Democrat Nomination



> Episode 2: Things Pete Buttigieg could never do.
> 
> I voted for @realDonaldTrump, but if he asked me to get on my knees so he could shoot whipped cream in my mouth, I’d politely decline. It’s amazing what people will do for the promise of $1,000 per month. pic.twitter.com/CnhkrDT31V
> 
> — Brandon Darby (@brandondarby) December 4, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Recall the article I posted a few days back about suntanning yer 'taint?

Roast Starfish: Hollywood Actor Josh Brolin Tries to Prove That Media Values are American Values;
Tries Suntanning His A**hole and Burns It and Complains About His Sunburnt Man-Mish on Instagram



> Ah the media.
> 
> Our seers. Our philosophers.
> 
> Our heavily made-up Television Prophets.
> 
> A controversial new wellness practice that encourages tanning one of the body’s more delicate areas has made its way to Hollywood -- to seemingly disastrous effects.
> 
> ..
> 
> Actor Josh Brolin tried out the "perineum sunning" craze, which touts the alleged benefits of tanning the thin area of skin between the anus and the vagina or penis....
> 
> "Tried this perineum sunning that I’ve been hearing about and my suggestion is DO NOT do it as long as I did. My pucker hole is crazy burned and I was going to spend the day shopping with my family and instead I'm icing and using aloe and burn creams because of the severity of the pain," Brolin shared on Instagram, along with a string of curse words calling out the "stupid" trend that may in fact be detrimental to one's health.​
> But does your a**hole feel young and vital again? That's the important thing.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Who shrinks the shrinks?

Psychiatrists Organize Campaign to Declare Trump 'Dangerous' as Part of Impeachment Congressional Record



> Psychiatrists with the World Mental Health Coalition are soliciting signatures in a campaign to support the impeachment of President Donald Trump predicated on claims that he is mentally unstable. This campaign arguably violates the ethics of psychiatry, mimicking a historic attack on another Republican presidential candidate who successfully sued for libel after psychiatrists declared him unfit for the presidency.
> 
> In an email forwarded to PJ Media, three psychiatrists with the coalition ask other psychiatrists to sign on to a petition to the House of Representatives Judiciary Committee to include a statement on Trump's supposed mental instability into the official record of the impeachment inquiry.


----------



## FeXL

I, Napoleon



> For those of you sorting through your Identity Group Game Cards: Trans trumps Indian.


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> The Guardian arranged a blind date between a lesbian and a trans-identified male without making the lesbian aware her date was trans.
> 
> Remember, it was a BLIND date, to be later written up in this huge publication. That’s a lot of pressure to not be tagged a transphobe. pic.twitter.com/Q0sAqRxfr5
> 
> — Lara Adams-Miller (@LaraAdamsMille1) November 26, 2019​
> Thread. Some of the replies are insane.
> 
> Related: *Man Accused of Hate Crime for Refusing To Have Sex with Transgender Who Has Male Genitalia*


Bold mine.

Easily defended: The man was having his period...


----------



## FeXL

Male Transjacking Will Ultimately End Women’s Sports



> This Friday, the top four NCAA Division III women’s soccer teams face off in the national semifinals. One of the final four teams’ goalkeepers, Isa Berardo, is a male transgender playing as a female for Pomona-Pitzer Colleges.
> 
> Not surprisingly, the male goalie has dominated the field against opposing female players, giving his own a chance to win the national championship thanks to his physical advantages in a key position. This is increasingly happening throughout women’s sports, at all levels from elementary school through professional competitions. It’s creating not equality, but inequality.
> 
> In 2016, Therese Johaug, a Norwegian three-time Olympic cross-country skiing champion, received an 18-month suspension from the sport she loved after it was discovered that the team-approved lip balm she was using to treat her badly sunburned lips contained a performance-enhancing steroid.
> 
> A devastated Johaug lamented, “I feel I did everything right. I went to an expert who gave me the ointment, and I asked him if the cream was on a doping list. The answer I got was ‘no.’”
> 
> But the powers that be were undeterred from their well-established hard line of fairness, and Johaug was forced to watch the 2018 winter Olympics from the sidelines.
> 
> It’s an unfortunate set of circumstances that raises the question: *If chemicals from a necessary, medicated lip balm can be construed as such an unjust physical advantage, how on Earth can athletic authorities continue to turn a blind eye to the litany of physical advantages the transgender men increasingly competing in women’s sports so obviously possess in their male bodies?*


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

White House, Trump family slam impeachment witness for 'classless' Barron Trump reference



> The White House and members of the Trump family Wednesday slammed a constitutional scholar for referencing 13-year-old Barron Trump during the House Judiciary Committee’s impeachment hearing.
> 
> Pamela Karlan, a Stanford law professor, was asked how the powers of a president differ from that of a British king.
> 
> Ms. Karlan said kings had virtually unlimited authority while the Constitution limits presidential powers. To illustrate her point, she referenced President Trump’s son, Barron.
> 
> “The Constitution says there can be no titles of nobility, so while the president can name his son Barron, he can’t make him a baron,” Ms. Karlan said to laughter and applause in the hearing room.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Reusable plastic shopping bags are actually making the problem worse, not better



> Over the past few years, reusable plastic shopping bags began showing up in grocery stores in many parts of the world. They are sturdier than the flimsy plastic bags that have become a symbol of the global movement against disposable plastics, and so can be used many times, lending to their marketing as the ethical choice for the environmentally conscious shopper.
> 
> But of course, these thicker bags require more plastic to make. That means they could only improve the overall situation if they led to stores handing out overall less plastic, by volume, than they would without them—by, say, replacing thousands of single-use plastic bags a shopper might otherwise use over the years. Because no matter the style of plastic bag, it will still contribute to the global problem of forever-trash entering the environment, and the greenhouse gases associated with manufacturing the bag from fossil fuels in the first place.
> 
> But it seems they haven’t. A new report from the Environmental Investigation Agency (EIA) and Greenpeace looking at grocery stores in the UK suggests that the plastic “bags for life” utterly failed to do the one thing they were ostensibly meant to. So far in 2019, the top 10 UK grocery stores reported selling 1.5 billion of these bags, which represents approximately 54 “bags for life” per household in the UK.


----------



## Macfury

The "bags for life" age badly and soon begin to tear under even moderate use. On the other hand, the average regular plastic bag is used at our home up to three times. First to carry groceries, next to carry additional items, finally as a garbage bag. Clearly a better choice.


----------



## FeXL

I wonder if these idiots would change their minds if it was their child that was sexually assaulted...

ICE Catches Alleged Child Sexual Predator Repeatedly Released By Philadelphia Police



> * The Philadelphia Police Department arrested Hector Moran-Espinoza, an illegal alien accused of heinous sexual abuse crimes against minors, on two different occasions.
> * Both times, the PPD chose to ignore a detainer request by Immigration and Customs Enforcement, choosing instead to release him back into the community.
> * Philadelphia, a sanctuary city that refuses to cooperate with federal immigration authorities, has chosen to release a growing number of illegal aliens accused of heinous crimes, despite ICE detainers.


----------



## FeXL

The Left Can’t Be Pro-Islam and Pro-Gay Rights



> ‘These are absolutely competing interests’


That's a polite way of saying it...


----------



## FeXL

Free Market Capitalism Is Good for Democracy, New Study Finds



> Liberal critics of free-market capitalism have argued that free markets are incompatible or at odds with democracy, but a new study from the Competitive Enterprise Institute (CEI) aims to show otherwise. Liberals act as though free-market reformers would destroy democracy, but capitalists are more likely the allies of constitutional representative government and the opponents of bureaucratic rule. Self-styled progressives, meanwhile, aim to strengthen an unaccountable bureaucracy that undermines the will of the people.
> 
> CEI's Iain Murray responds to Duke University historian Nancy MacLean's 2017 book Democracy in Chains: The Deep History of the Radical Right’s Stealth Plan for America. He presents two central points: That American democracy is constrained by design in ways that promote freedom and economic progress; and that there is a new bureaucratic system at odds with the Constitution which must be reversed in the interests of representative government and economic progress.
> 
> "Critics of the free market contend that democracy, as they conceive it, should not be constrained. Yet, it turns out that American democracy is already constrained—by design. We have explicitly rejected the idea of 'unfettered democracy.' We accept limitations on the democratic will of the majority in all sorts of areas. We do not allow a democratic majority to use its power to ban any form of political speech, to segregate communities on the basis of race, or to impose religious views or obligations on others," Murray writes.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Language Warning.

I’m Not Eating Bugs

7 minute watch.

Comments salient.


----------



## FeXL

Ya think?

University of Virginia Reinstates Veterans Day 21-Gun Salute: ‘We Made a Mistake’



> The University of Virginia (UVA) has reinstated its annual Veterans Day tradition of a 21-gun salute to honor fallen service members and admitted that it “made a mistake” by cancelling it this year.
> 
> As CNSNews.com reported on Veterans Day, November 11, 2019, the University of Virginia (UVA) had cancelled its tradition of honoring fallen veterans with a 21-gun salute on Veterans Day, citing concerns that it will disrupt classes *and frighten students.*


Bold mine.

Imagine how these sensitive, precious little snowflakes would crap their pants on the shores of France with their contemporaries during D-Day. What an embarrassment to society... :baby:


----------



## FeXL

Ooooops...

Adam Schiff: This Phone Record Proves that the OMB Called Rudy Giuliani. That Is All the Proof We Need That He Was Lobbying to Deny Ukraine Aid.
OMB: That's... That's not our phone number, dude
Adam Schiff: ...
Adam Schiff: But Russia



> Instead of deploying Oliver Darcy to pressure FaceBook and YouTube into deplatforming Adam Schiff as a constant source of fake news from foreign sources, they instead promote his every false claim.
> 
> Who called Rudy Giuliani from the White House, and who took his calls in the administration? Those question have been buzzing around the White House after phone logs were released Wednesday detailing how President Trump's personal lawyer back-channeled diplomacy to Ukraine.
> 
> But the phone calls, a presidential spokesperson told RealClearPolitics, were not coming from inside the Office of Management and Budget: "No one from OMB has talked to Giuliani."​


----------



## FeXL

Live Action Yaniv!



> BREAKING: Jessica Jonathan Yaniv is at the BC Provincial Court right now. Yaniv faces 2 counts for violating the Firearms Act. The maximum sentence a judge can hand down is 6 months in prison, for each count. I'll be live tweeting as I am able. pic.twitter.com/oCAcTilRNq
> 
> — Keean Bexte 🇨🇦🇭🇰 (@TheRealKeean) December 5, 2019​
> #YanivLive I'm sitting outside of the courtroom, and Jessica Yaniv is furiously running between Sheriffs, in pumps that don't fit, demanding certain people are thrown out of the courthouse.
> This is… something.
> 
> — Keean Bexte 🇨🇦🇭🇰 (@TheRealKeean) December 5, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Bloomberg: His news reporters need to accept restrictions



> Democratic presidential candidate Michael Bloomberg says employees at his news organization need to accept restrictions with their paycheck, including the ban on investigating their boss.
> 
> Bloomberg, billionaire founder of Bloomberg News, was asked in a CBS News interview about rules put in place when he announced his candidacy: The organization’s reporters are not allowed to probe him and his finances, or any of his Democratic rivals.


If I didn't know better, I'd say he'd got his cue from Prinz Dummkopf...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Jonathan Turley: ‘They Even Threatened My Dog’ For Defending Trump at Impeachment Hearings



> “I don’t understand where the anger comes from.”


Then you don't undersand Progs...

More:



> Law professor Jonathan Turley revealed that even his dog was violently threatened after he testified in favor of President Trump during the impeachment hearings.
> 
> Turley already spoke about death threats he received following his testimony last week, but went further in an interview with CBS anchor Norah O’Donnell.
> 
> “I know you received a lot of threats after what you did last week,” O’Donnell told the George Washington University law professor.
> 
> “And my wife and dog,” Turley responded.


----------



## FeXL

Hmmm...

One of the world's largest basic-income trials, a 2-year program in Finland, was a major flop. But experts say the test was flawed.



> In an article for Jacobin, Jimmy O'Donnell, a senior research assistant at The Brookings Institution, identified a few major problems. The first, he said, was a change in social attitude in Finland wherein many politicians and their constituents began to view basic income as a way to encourage poor work ethic. This contributed to a second issue: *The prime minister's office was only willing to offer a limited budget of 20 million euros (around $22 million) for the trial.* Plus, it wanted the policy be implemented quickly, forcing researchers to rush the experiment's design.


Bold mine.

That's always the progressive complaint, idn't it? Never enough money thrown at it...


----------



## FeXL

War On Meat



> A friends child came home with this from school. pic.twitter.com/aUYAKBg8so
> 
> — Derrick “talks to cows” Josi 🌱 (@DerrickJosi) December 5, 2019​
> *When will our western provincial governments wake up?*


Bold mine.

Never...


----------



## FeXL

Keep pushing...

Trump Surging in Polls in Three Battleground States, as Impeachment Seems to be Damaging Biden and the Democrats



> I think Trump should thank David Frum, John Podhoretz, David French, the Dispatch, the Bulwark, National Review et al. when he cruises -- ahoy! -- to reelection with 350 electoral votes.


----------



## FeXL

Don't try to reason with Progs using math...

Canada is a high per capita emitter? How DARE you!



> Suppose our economic world consisted of only maybe a hundred people, and that each person represents a service or good that is critical to the others. Suppose that say 3 of the hundred were doctors, 3 were accountants, 3 were farmers, 3 were miners, 3 made clothes, 3 made transportation devices, 3 provided energy, 3 owned restaurants, etc. (You may adjust the numbers as you see fit, because the weightings are irrelevant, and you may also of course fill the comments section with derision to your heart’s content, because I don’t care.)
> 
> If each of those mini-sectors was in effect a country – say, farmers were one nation, doctors another, etc. – you would, from an emissions perspective, quickly see that some have far more emissions than others, because they provide the materials that other sectors use. The Doctor Nation may have almost no emissions, either absolutely or per capita, while the Mining Nation would have high per capita emissions on both counts. The same would hold true for any Nation that produces more than it consumes, and provides the excess for use to others.
> 
> We would quickly see that, while each Nation may use the services of the other, the environmental impact of these services is not comparable at all. This is true not just for emissions, but also, say, injuries. Any Nation that relies on a lot of machinery and moving pieces and foul-weather operations will have a far higher injury frequency than, say, Accounting Nation.
> 
> In the real world, Canada is one of the nations that provides the base building material for much of the rest of the world, and the cost of doing that is, to a certain extent, emissions. To measure these emissions simply by dividing it by the head count is nonsensical without considering the contributions of Canada’s output from its relatively small population. And those contributions are considerable indeed.


----------



## FeXL

Trump Signs Order Targeting Anti-Semitism on College Campuses



> And the tolerance runneth over.
> 
> THIS IS A STARK REMINDER THAT DONALD J. TRUMP IDOLIZED ADOLF HITLER. TRUMP IS TRYING TO ESTABLISH A NAZI FOURTH REICH IN AMERICA. STAND UP TO THE NAZI GOP IN AMERICA SO THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN! https://t.co/YAWbhDHYQt
> 
> — Jack Dainty (@JDwncDem) December 11, 2019​


From the comments:



> Dirtman says:
> December 11, 2019 at 5:21 pm
> 
> Yup, when the mark of a Nazi is to defend the Jews from persecution, insanity rules.


And:



> steakman says:
> December 11, 2019 at 5:59 pm
> 
> So this dumb knt Jack Dainty (seriously …Dainty..??)
> Believes that a law _against_ Anti Semitism is tantamount to Nazism…Do I have that right.?
> 
> Whaaaaaaaat brand of 27th Century GLUE are these Fkrs on..?
> “Insane” would mean we are talking about humans..and somehow i dont think so.
> 
> This is gettin good…_real_ good..!! Beers in the fridge and the wife just today bought pocorn..!!


You simply cannot fix stupid...


----------



## FeXL

Jersey City Shooters Were Part of Black Israelite Gang That Hurled Racist Insults at Covington Kids;
Targeted Kosher Deli Due to Antisemitic Hatred



> 30 Breaking: Antisemitic Jersey City Gunmen Had Ties to Covington Kids
> 
> Posted by: CNN​
> Enjoy the last few moments you'll ever hear of this story.


More:



> But they're black, not white, and affiliated with leftwing politics, not Trump, so we won't hear about this any more, and the only thing we will hear about is not hate, but GUNS.
> 
> Ben Shapiro made that point last week -- whenever the killer is someone associated with part of the Democrat coalition, or expresses leftwing sentiments online, suddenly the media doesn't want to talk about hatred or political rhetoric inspiring violence, but *only* Deadly Demon-Guns.


Links' emphasis.

Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Star Democrat "Witness" Says That Trump Should Be Impeached Because His 8-Year-Old Son Thinks Trump Is a "Bad Person," Then Jumps from the Witness Seat to the Prosecutor's Table and Starts Interrogating Republican Witnesses



> He's both the star witness and the prosecuting attorney at today's fake impeachment hearings, because the Democrats have said "YOLO" to constitutional government and civil peace.
> 
> First, as an expert witness in the field of Orange Man Bad:
> 
> The Democrats' star witness today is literally testifying that Trump should be impeached because his son says he's a "bad person."
> 
> YOU CANNOT MAKE THIS UP pic.twitter.com/Cnx3xCqrs9
> — Caleb Hull 🎅🏻🎁 (@CalebJHull) December 9, 2019​


Further stupidity from the Prog left...


----------



## FeXL

As JJ Sefton at AoS noted, "like Obamacare lowered insurance costs?".

Andrew Yang: Government Takeover of Drug Manufacturing, Licensing Would Lower Prices



> Democrat entrepreneur Andrew Yang is a long shot to win the White House in 2020, but he is still rolling out his presidential plans, including more federal government control over the medical prescription industry.
> 
> Andrew Yang’s plan includes using international standards for drug pricing, licensing drug companies that cooperate with the government’s regulations, and public manufacturing of medications.


----------



## FeXL

RACIS'!!!

Or sumthin'...

Biden Paid Women Less Than Men in Each of His 35 Years as Senator



> Women working for former vice president Joe Biden were paid less than their male counterparts during the entirety of Biden's 35 years in the U.S. Senate, according to a _Washington Free Beacon_ analysis.


----------



## FeXL

FU Tube. I like that!

Freedom Universal TV / Tube – A Modest Suggestion



> Just about anyone with a pulse is aware that YouTube has gone full on censorship. Anything remotely offensive to the Radical Left gets at a minimum demonetized and often outright removed. Support for Trump is one of those things. Videos showing guns, regardless of context is another. Videos that suggest it’s a bit daft, inviting 5 BILLION people from impoverished countries to flood in for “free” (meaning paid for by you) healthcare is another one.
> 
> *Supposedly the reason is that “advertisers” don’t like “controversial” topics. The reality is that the same Triggered Mob of a few percent are harassing YouTube, some advertisers too. Then if ONE advertiser complains, all shows get cancelled.*
> 
> Well, I think there’s an easy way to fix that.
> 
> You see, at present, advertising is somewhat randomly assigned to videos based on what the prior history of the USER says they might want to buy. My suggestion is just to let the Advertiser decide.


Bold mine.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> As JJ Sefton at AoS noted, "like Obamacare lowered insurance costs?".
> 
> Andrew Yang: Government Takeover of Drug Manufacturing, Licensing Would Lower Prices


Andrew Yang, your "full service" candidate:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Note how full that room is.


----------



## FeXL

AOC Compares Mothers to Dogs in Paid Family Leave Hearing



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-Grow Yucca in NYC) compared mothers to dogs in a paid family leave hearing, after treating a female Heritage Foundation expert with utter disdain for supporting free-market capitalism. AOC suggested that the free market considers human women as being of lesser value than dogs with their puppies.


More:



> "Um, do we know how long puppies are allowed to stay with their mothers after a dog has given birth?" AOC asked.
> 
> "I don’t," Greszler admitted.
> 
> "Eight weeks," AOC said. *"So the market has decided that women — and people who give birth — deserve less time with their children than a dog."*


Bold mine.

Prog logic at its finest...

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Police Investigating Teacher For Pulling Off Student’s ‘Women For Trump’ Pin



> A Michigan high school student told police and media that a teacher grabbed her shoulder during school hours and removed a “Women for Trump” pin from her shirt against her will.
> 
> Sadie Earegood, a 16-year-old junior at Mason High School in Mason, Michigan, told News 10 that the teacher, Paul Kato, approached her on December 5 and told her he didn’t like the pin.
> 
> “I was just really shocked that a teacher especially would do that,” Earegood told News 10. “He’s talking about the ‘Women for Trump’ pin and I said, ‘that’s fine you don’t have to like it, we can have our opinions.'”
> 
> At which point Earegood claimed Kato tried to forcibly remove the pin.


----------



## FeXL

Very Affirmative Action



> Orwell was right... *"Some animals ARE more equal"*...
> 
> _ Dennehy, 26, father of 4, hails from two generations of residential school survivors and *“tragedy and trauma”* have touched his family in many forms.
> 
> The robbery in question took place "*in the context of a substance abuse binge* by an Indigenous offender for whom substance-dependence is an *inter-generational legacy.*"
> 
> "Mr. Dennehy’s moral blameworthiness is at the low end of the spectrum."_​
> Note that Mr. Dennehy wouldn't know a residential school if it bit him on the ass... but *he was apparently traumatised into alcoholism & crime* by granny's bedtime stories.


----------



## FeXL

Art Of The Deal



> Zerohedge;
> 
> Axios certainly has the best intro to today’s bombshell development: “Internationalists have always dreamed of a court with jurisdiction over all the countries of the world. In 1995, the World Trade Organization was created — allowing the world’s countries to press claims against one another for the first time.”
> 
> But it won’t survive the Trump presidency as on Tuesday his administration has effectively brought it to an end, neutering its ability to intervene in trade wars, having blocked all new appointments to its dispute-resolution court.​
> More:
> 
> The WTO must act on the concerns surrounding China, which has seen its economy boom since it became a member in 2001. Beijing has for long hoodwinked the WTO members with its market-distorting state-driven capitalism. The trade body must also reform its classification method that allows countries such as China — the world’s second-largest economy — and Singapore to enjoy concessions by classifying themselves as “developing countries.”​


----------



## FeXL

I dunno. That's quite a claim...

The most nauseating MSM Deep-State puff-piece interview you'll ever read



> In an interview with Daily Beast contributor Molly Jong-Fast, the "lovely" Lisa Page insists she's not even close to being a criminal. Jong-Fast agrees. How dare the poor, abused woman be put through this "MAGA meat grinder" for merely exercising her First Amendment right to hate the president?
> 
> Page couldn't have chosen a better shoulder to cry on than Jong-Fast's. The daughter of sex-obsessed author Erica Jong and granddaughter of communist writer Howard Fast, she offers Page a safe space to break her silence — away from "orange man bad," away from invisible MAGA hat-wearing D.C. residents, and away from the DOJ officials who betrayed her. Page is no criminal, writes Jong-Fast; her private texts were "hijacked by Trump to fuel his deep state conspiracy."


VICTIM!!!


----------



## FeXL

A picture is worth a thousands words...

Woman In Polyamorous Relationship With Four Men Is Preggers



> The woman and the, uh, men who attend to her all look precisely as you'd guess they'd look.
> 
> She knows which of her four, um, studs is the father, but she intends to marry a different one.
> 
> A polyamorous woman in Florida with four partners is pregnant, and says despite sharing her bed with her many lovers, she’s certain of who the father is.
> 
> Tory Ojeda, 20, lives with three of her four partners in their Jacksonville, Fla., home. Marc, Travis, Ethan and Christopher take turns spending time with Ojeda, "swapping in and out" of her bed each night, she tells Barcroft Media.
> 
> The household’s love story began three years ago when Ojeda met Marc, 18, in high school. Two months later, she opened things up with Travis, 23 -- to whom she is now engaged. Later, she brought Ethan, 22, and Christopher, 22, into the fold.​


----------



## FeXL

Black Nationalist Hate Group Praised by Media Shot Up Kosher Market



> The _New York Times_ called them "sidewalk ministers" who practice "tough love." The paper quoted Heidi Beirich of the Southern Poverty Law Center who described them as victims of racism and claimed that they were non-violent.
> 
> The _Washington Post_, in its own puff piece on the Black Hebrew Israelites, also falsely described them as non-violent, and concluded that, "Israelite street preaching in parts of D.C., Philadelphia and New York is commonplace, a familiar if odd accent to city life."
> 
> The odd accent to city life in Jersey City came amid a hail of bullets as two members of the racist black nationalist hate group opened fire in the JC Supermarket. Despite initial claims by the media and the authorities that the Jewish market had not been targeted, David Anderson and Francine Graham ignored passerby on Martin Luther King Dr, to get to the store and kill as many Jewish people as they could.


_Very_ interesting article...


----------



## FeXL

If it's one thing I've learned about Progs it's that their hypocrisy knows no bounds. As such, I often wondered about their whole illegal alien sanctuary cities thing & by declaring themselves so, breaking federal laws.

Along come gun owners, some declaring 2A sanctuary areas (Virginia comes to mind) and, do you think the left is going to leave them alone? Riiiiiiight. They want to mobilize the National Guard to assist in gun confiscation. I hope they're as sanguine with the very same tactics being used against illegal alien sanctuary cities. Sauce for the gander & all... 

Virginia Democrats: We're Coming For Your Guns, and We'll Mobilize the National Guard to Take Them



> Many counties in Virginia have declared themselves "sanctuary counties" where local police would not enforce state gun control laws.
> 
> Sounds fine, right? I mean, the left has hundreds of sanctuary jurisdictions where they don't enforce federal or state immigration laws.
> 
> But no, of course not; this is yet another case of Progressive Privilege. They get to declare sanctuary zones.
> 
> But if you do so, _they'll literally threaten to mobilize the military to crush you._


----------



## FeXL

Kentucky Judge Accused of Having Threesomes in Judge's Chambers, Pressuring Subordinates Into Having Sex



> Why haven't you heard of this very clickable story?
> 
> Because the judge is a woman and women must be constantly praised and validated.
> 
> You know who I blame for this female judge pressuring her subordinates into deviant three-way sex?
> 
> I blame _The Patriarchy._
> 
> That's right -- Democrat Victim Coalition Groups can only _learn_ bad behavior from Republican-Affiliated Oppressers.
> 
> If Black Hebrew Israerlites slaughter Jews, that's because they learned it from White Supremacists.
> 
> If Judge 3-Inputs pressures lawyers into filling her up like a Twinkie that spent too long in the cream station, well, she learned that from The Patriarchy.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Kentucky politicians.

Democrat Kentucky Governor Gives Over 140K Felons the Right to Vote



> More than 140,000 convicted felons will now be eligible to vote in the state of Kentucky thanks to an executive order by newly elected Democrat Governor Andy Beshear.
> 
> Just three days into his governorship, Beshear signed an executive order on Thursday that will allow more than 140,000 convicted felons in Kentucky to vote in state and federal elections. The felons are those convicted of “non-violent” crimes, though violent criminals often plead down to non-violent drug offenses to shorten their prison sentences.
> 
> *Beshear said his Christian faith led him to sign the executive order.*


Bold mine.

The problem with Christians is they need to think a bit more Old Testament now & then...


----------



## FeXL

But they're old enough to vote!

Teen Hospitalized After Being Savagely Attacked on Florida School Bus for Wearing Trump Hat



> A 14-year-old boy was hospitalized last month after being savagely beaten by a group of older black teens on a school bus in Hamilton County, Florida, and now shocking video of the brutal attack has been released online. The boy’s mother said on Twitter that her son Tyler was attacked because he wore a Trump 2020 hat to school. She is calling the vicious interracial assault a hate crime.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Black Nationalist Hate Group Praised by Media Shot Up Kosher Market
> 
> 
> 
> _Very_ interesting article...


A reminder about the event where the Covington kids were blamed while the Black Hebrew Israelite group initially skated by without notice. Even after some people reviewed the full video, they still ignored the bigotry of the Black Hebrew Israelites.

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/01/media-must-learn-covington-catholic-story/581035/



> The full video reveals that there was indeed a Native American gathering at the Lincoln Memorial, that it took place shortly before the events of the viral video, and that during it the indigenous people had been the subject of a hideous tirade of racist insults and fantasies. But the white students weren’t the people hurling this garbage at them—the young “African American men preaching about the Bible and oppression” were doing it. For they were Black Hebrew Israelites, a tiny sect of people who believe they are the direct descendants of the 12 tribes of Israel, and whose beliefs on a variety of social issues make Mike Pence look like Ram Dass.


----------



## FeXL

Detroit Failed to Remove Thousands of Dead Voters, Including One Born in 1823



> Detroit has failed to remove thousands of dead voters from the list of registered voters, a lawsuit filed in federal court alleges.
> 
> The lawsuit against Clerk Janice Winfrey, a Democrat who unsuccessfully ran for Congress in 2016 and currently serves on the Michigan Democratic Party State Central Committee, and George Azzouz, the city’s elections director, by the conservative Public Interest Legal Foundation comes just a couple months after the city clerk in nearby Southfield was charged with six election fraud felonies.
> 
> It alleges that there are 2,503 dead voters, 4,788 duplicative voters, 16,465 voters without a listed date of registration, and an overall total of 511,786 voters in a city with only 479,267 residents of voting age and eligibility. One voter is listed with a birthdate of 1823, which was 14 years before Michigan’s statehood.
> 
> “The city of Detroit is failing to perform some of the most basic functions owed to its citizenry,” said J. Christian Adams, general counsel and president of the Public Interest Legal Foundation, in a statement. “The city government’s nonchalant attitude toward addressing evidence of dead and duplicate registrations exposes yet another vulnerability in our voting systems as our nation works to improve election security before November 2020.”
> 
> *A state audit conducted after the 2016 vote found “significant discrepancies.”*


Shocka.

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Another shocka!

Oh: Neighbor Says that Jersey City Black Nationalist Terrorist Attack Was Inspired by Democrat Ally and Friend of Obama Louis Farrakhan



> Look at all this White Supremacy.
> 
> Sometime after Mr. Anderson moved in, the neighbor began hearing noises from downstairs.
> 
> * Mr. Anderson repeatedly played audio recordings of a man the neighbor believed to be Louis Farrakhan, and sounded like he himself was growing agitated. He shouted bible verses and then chanted out his interpretations of what they meant.
> 
> The neighbor said the most common theme was that Mr. Anderson's religion was the only true faith while others -- specifically Catholicism and Judaism -- were false.*​
> Damn Christian fundamental-- wait, he's not a Christian.
> 
> Well this is confusing. I know that the only two things this guy could be are "White Nationalist" or "Christian Zealot," but he's not either of those, so I guess the real villain here is... _guns_.
> 
> "The motive may never be known." There. That should cover it.


Links' bold.

Yep.


----------



## FeXL

‘Medicare For All’ Supporters Shocked By Facts About ‘Medicare For All’



> On Monday, Campus Reform released a video in which Cabot Phillips speaks with students at George Washington University about “Medicare for All.”
> 
> “So the main issue that Democrats have taken up, and [are] running against Trump on, is health care,” Phillips said. “The policy right now that they’re proposing is Medicare for All, which is the idea of government-funded health care for everyone. Is that a concept you view favorably or unfavorably?”
> 
> As expected, all of the students who were questioned said that, to one degree or another, they approved of Medicare for All.


----------



## FeXL

Greenies are coming for your inhaler. No, really. They are.



> You know what's wrong with having a big government that decides everything?
> 
> Fashion.
> 
> Not just hemlines, ladies. Fashionable theories, fashionable causes, these things sweep through institutions like the flu, infecting everyone and changing policy directions on a dime.


----------



## FeXL

More non-existant voters purged!

Judge orders 234,000 purged from Wisconsin voter rolls



> An Wisconsin judge on Friday ordered the state to remove hundreds of thousands of people from Wisconsin's voter rolls because they may have moved.
> 
> The case is being closely watched because of the state's critical role in next year's presidential race. Ozaukee County Judge Paul Malloy also denied the League of Women Voters of Wisconsin's petition to intervene.
> 
> Lawyers for the League and for the Wisconsin Elections Commission indicated they will appeal and asked Malloy to stay his ruling pending those appeals, but he declined.
> 
> At issue is a letter the state Elections Commission sent in October to about 234,000 voters who it believes may have moved. The letter asked the voters to update their voter registrations if they had moved or alert election officials if they were still at their same address.
> 
> The commission planned to remove the letter's recipients from the voter rolls in 2021 if it hadn't heard from them. *But Malloy's decision would kick them off the rolls much sooner, and well before the 2020 presidential election.*


Bold mine.

Good!


----------



## FeXL

Not a surprise to anyone paying attention.

Minimum Wage Hikes Hurt The Poor More Than They Help



> Nonpartisan in the extreme, the Congressional Budget Office (CBO) has released a damning assessment of Congress’ _Raise the Wage Act_, passed by the House this past July. CBO findings, carefully hedged as always, are nonetheless conclusive. Were the legislation to pass into law and increase federal minimum wages as planned, it would indeed boost “the income of low-wage workers who keep their jobs” but it would also add to the numbers of people in poverty by throwing many out of work and by denying means-tested benefits to others, as well as by imposing costs on many smaller employers.


----------



## FeXL

You simply cannot fix stupid...

Dems: Trump Reaching Out to Black Voters is "Voter Suppression"



> Democrats insist that Voter ID is voter suppression, not having a polling place every 4 feet is voter suppression, and black voter outreach?
> 
> You betcha that's voter suppression.


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem...

BLM employees would rather quit than move to new headquarters in Colorado



> The Trump administration is moving the headquarters of the Bureau of Land Management to Grand Junction, CO. However, reports are coming in that many staffers who are being reassigned are opting to quit rather than move out West.


----------



## FeXL

Too extreme for Bernie?

Bernie Sanders Retracts Endorsement Of Dem Candidate Who Wanted To Legalize Bestiality



> Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Bernie Sanders retracted his endorsement of Democratic congressional candidate Cenk Uygur just one day after announcing it.
> 
> Uygur, founder of the left-wing media outlet “The Young Turks,” has come under fire for past comments, including one where he said certain kinds of bestiality should be legal. Despite this and multiple videos showing crude comments about women, the Vermont senator endorsed the congressional candidate Thursday.
> 
> “As I said yesterday, Cenk has been a longtime fighter against the corrupt forces in our politics and he’s inspired people all across the country,” Sanders said in a statement announcing his retraction Friday.


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

‘Concerned For Our Safety’: County Clerk Sounds Alarm At New York Allowing Driver’s Licenses For Illegal Aliens



> A New York county clerk expressed deep concern over the state’s new law allowing illegal aliens to obtain driver’s licenses, arguing that such a law risks public safety and paves the way for voter fraud.
> 
> New York’s Democratic-controlled state legislature passed earlier this year what’s known as the “Green Light” bill, legislation that allows New Yorkers to apply for a driver’s license without a Social Security number. The bill deems foreign documentation as valid, allowing illegal aliens to apply with a foreign passport. The Green Light law — which the governor signed and recently survived a courtroom challenge — officially went into effect Saturday.
> 
> *However, numerous country clerks across New York are dismayed at the new law and contend it opens the door to voter fraud, identify theft and even terrorism.*


Bold mine.

No worries...


----------



## FeXL

What could possibly go wrong?

Swedish town to integrate refugees by housing them with pensioners



> The first residents have moved into a new housing scheme that mixes seniors, young people and foreigners who came to Sweden as unaccompanied minors seeking asylum. They are required to socialize with each other.


'Cause they've done such a bang up job socializing elsewhere...


----------



## FeXL

NHS 'over-diagnosing' children having transgender treatment, former staff warn



> The NHS is "over-diagnosing" children having medical treatment for gender dysphoria, with psychologists unable to properly assess patients over fears they will be branded "transphobic", former staff have warned.
> 
> Thirty five psychologists have resigned from the children's gender-identity service in London in the last three years, Sky News research suggests.
> 
> Six of those have now raised concerns about hormone treatment being given to children with gender dysphoria, a condition where a person experiences distress due to a mismatch between their biological sex and their gender identity.


----------



## FeXL

We haven't talked Bro-Fo in a while!

Anti-Semitic Dem Rep Says GOP Is ‘Synonymous’ With Hate Speech



> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) on Sunday said the Republican party is "synonymous" with hate speech, but failed to acknowledge her own anti-Semitic comments.
> 
> "Hate, sinful, bigot [sic] rhetoric is very dangerous, and it's becoming synonymous with the Republican party," Omar said during an appearance on MSNBC's AM Joy.
> 
> Omar herself, a rising star in the Democratic Party, has been repeatedly accused of peddling anti-Semitic tropes against Jews, but has also been the victim of death threats, which she accused the GOP of whitewashing.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Can't have a post-coital cigarette or a beer with your buddies on game day, but old enough to vote!

Congress Will Raise Age To Purchase Tobacco To 21 In New Spending Bill



> Congress is set to raise the required legal age to purchase tobacco products, including e-cigarettes, to 21.
> 
> The provision, which will be part of a year-end spending deal, has received bipartisan support in the Senate, according to the Washington Post. Supporters of the measure include Republican Utah Sen. Mitt Romney, Democratic Virginia Sen. Tim Kaine and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell.
> 
> McConnell and Kaine originally introduced the bill in April. McConnell said at the time that he “might seem like an unusual candidate to lead the charge,” but “youth vaping is a public health crisis.”


----------



## FeXL

The toxic rhetoric of climate change



> I received this letter last nite, via email:
> 
> “I have no idea if this is an accurate email of your but I just found it and thought I’d take a chance. My name is XXX I’m 20 years old from the UK. I have been well the only word to describe it is suffering as I genuinely have the fear that climate change is going to kill me and all my family, I’m not even kidding it’s all I have thought about for the last 9 months every second of the day. It’s making my sick to my stomach, I’m not eating or sleeping and I’m getting panic attacks daily. It’s currently 1am and I can’t sleep as I’m petrified. I’ve tried to do my own research, I’ve tried everything. I’m not stupid, I’m a pretty rational thinker but at this point sometimes I literally wish I wasn’t born, I’m just so miserable and Petrified. I’ve recently made myself familiar with your work and would be so appreciative of any findings you can give me or hope or advice over email. I’m already vegetarian and I recycle everything so I’m really trying. Please help me. In anyway you can. I’m at my wits end here.”


Sad, in so many ways.


----------



## FeXL

Your tax $$$ at work.

Last week, Seattle and King County leaders hired transgender stripper Beyoncé Black St. James to perform at their annual conference on solving homelessness.



> Christopher F. Rufo
> ‏ @realchrisrufo
> Dec 14
> 
> As the video shows, the programming has nothing to do with helping people on the streets—it's about affirming a radical ideology that puts identity politics above solving real problems.
> 45 replies 621 retweets 3,302 likes
> 
> Christopher F. Rufo
> ‏ @realchrisrufo
> Dec 14
> 
> For years, Seattle has claimed that it "needs more resources" to solve homelessness, but as the video shows, they find it totally appropriate to pay for a transgender stripper to grind on members of the region's homelessness nonprofits and taxpayer-funded organizations.
> 23 replies 645 retweets 2,515 likes
> 
> Christopher F. Rufo
> ‏ @realchrisrufo
> Dec 14
> 
> It's not a lack of resources that prevents Seattle from solving homelessness; it's a lack of leadership. According to the Puget Sound Business Journal, King County spends more than $1 billion a year on homelessness programs—but have failed to deliver results for decades.


----------



## FeXL

Prog heads exploding...

Tennessee Bill Would Require Student-Athletes to Compete on Teams Based on Biological Sex



> Legislation proposed in the Tennessee General Assembly would require student-athletes to play on the sports teams corresponding to their biological sex. The bill was introduced by State Representative Bruce Griffey, a Republican.
> 
> According to the bill’s summary, if passed, the legislation would require “elementary and secondary schools that receive public funding to ensure that student athletes participate in school-sanctioned sports based on the student's biological sex as indicated by the athlete's original birth certificate issued at birth.” The bill makes clear that there is no exception for revised or amended birth certificates, meaning that biological sex, not gender identity, would be the sole factor in determining which teams an athlete can play for.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Just like the sane among us said it would...

Large Minimum Wage Hike Strikes Again, Killing Restaurant Jobs in California and Washington State



> While America is enjoying record low unemployment, some areas are actually experiencing the loss of jobs. In certain cities where progressive activists and politicians have forced increases in the minimum wage, restaurants who can’t keep up are closing and taking jobs with them.


Seattle & Sacramento? Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of Progs.

More:



> This is what happens when activists and politicians, many of whom have never owned businesses, are allowed to dictate policy to job creators.


----------



## FeXL

No More All-Female Pageants? Transgender Suing Beauty Pageant For Barring Biologically Male Contestants.



> The United States of America Pageants is being sued by beauty queen contender Anita Green, who is biologically male and transgender, after being denied a chance to compete in the Miss Oregon pageant due to his sex.
> 
> Claiming discrimination, Green is attempting to force the pageant to change its rules and is seeking “unspecified monetary damages,” according to a report from Willamette Week.
> 
> “This is about giving minorities a voice,” Green claims, according to the outlet. “I believe I’m beautiful, and I want to set an example for all women — cisgender and transgender — that beauty doesn’t have to fit into specific molds.”


----------



## FeXL

Well, that sucks...

Fifth Circuit Rules That Obamacare's Individual Manadate is Unconstitutional; Remands Case to Lower Court to Determine if All of Obamacare Must Therefore Be Found Unconstitutional



> If you've forgotten the backstory, Roberts ruled that Obamacare itself was Constitutional as part of the tax power of Congress, even though Congress explicitly denied it was a tax and deliberately crafted the individual mandate to not be scored as a tax.
> 
> Without a central part of the law being, supposedly, a "tax," it would have been found unconstitutional.
> 
> But now that "tax" has been reduced by law to zero, making it not a tax at all, but an unconstitutional command to citizens to buy a product they don't want:
> 
> Now that the shared responsibility payment amount is set at zero, the provision's saving construction is no longer available. The four central attributes that once saved the statute because it could be read as a tax no longer exist. Most fundamentally, the provision no longer yields the "essential feature of any tax" because it does not produce "at least some revenue for the Government."​
> Since then, the individual mandate has been repealed by Congress -- which means that the bull**** made up by Roberts to save Obamacare no longer exists.


Related:

Federal Appeals Court Rules Obamacare Individual Mandate Is Unconstitutional



> A panel of the United States Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit, which is based in New Orleans, ruled on Wednesday that Obamacare’s individual mandate, which required everyone to have health insurance, was unconstitutional in its present form.
> 
> “However, the appeals court ruling largely ducked the central question of whether the Affordable Care Act remained valid after Congress removed the penalty for not having health insurance and it sent the case back to a Texas federal judge who previously ruled the entire law was unconstitutional to reconsider how much of it could survive,” Politico reported. “The high-stakes ruling keeps the legal threat to Obamacare alive while reducing the likelihood the Supreme Court could render a final verdict on the law before the 2020 elections.”


Related, too:

Three Major Obamacare Taxes Bite the Dust



> House Democrats, forced by a budget deadline to divert a little energy from impeachment to their primary legislative function, have reluctantly negotiated a spending agreement with congressional Republicans and the White House. The bill, which must be passed by the Senate and signed by the president before federal funding runs out this weekend, contains some good news for Americans facing ever-increasing medical expenses. It permanently repeals three looming Obamacare taxes: the medical device tax, the tax on premium (Cadillac) health plans, and the health insurance tax (HIT). All three were unpopular and would have increased health-care costs.


Related, three:

Uh-Oh: Warren Backs Off ‘Medicare For All’ As Poll Numbers Tank In Primary States



> Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) is abandoning a key element of her platform — her ambitious, expansive Medicare expansion — as her poll numbers tumble in key early primary states.
> 
> The Massachusetts Senator, who once touted herself as a “wonk,” has been under fire for her Medicare for All plan from both the right and the left for the last several weeks, after she claimed, in a town hall in Iowa, that she wouldn’t have to raise taxes on the middle class to pay for what amounts to a universal health care system more similar to nationwide Medicaid than “Medicare.”


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Not really...


----------



## FeXL

Niiiice!!!

UN peacekeepers in Haiti fathered babies then abandoned mothers to lives of poverty, study finds



> United Nations peacekeepers fathered children with women and girls in Haiti before abandoning the mothers to lives of poverty in the disaster-stricken Caribbean country, a new study says.
> 
> The study, published Tuesday in The Conversation, examined the impact of the UN’s long-running Stabilization Mission in Haiti (MINUSTAH), which ran from 2004 to 2017.
> 
> The mission was originally meant to assist Haiti with its political instability and organized crime, but was extended in 2010 following a major earthquake and again after Hurricane Matthew in 2016.
> 
> Researchers from Birmingham University and Queen’s University, Ontario, interviewed more than 2,500 Haitians for the study, of which 265 subjects – or about 10 percent – told stories of children fathered by UN personnel.
> 
> *It said “girls as young as 11 were sexually abused and impregnated by peacekeepers and … ‘left in misery’ to raise their children alone.”*


Bold mine.

Let's give 'em another $5 billion!!!


----------



## FeXL

A quarter of youngsters being treated at transgender clinics may just be autistic, new research claims



> Up to a quarter of youngsters treated in transgender clinics may simply be autistic, according to new research.
> 
> Those attending gender identity clinics are many times more likely to show signs of autism than the population at large, doctors found.
> 
> Last night, critics said the figures called into serious question the practice of 'affirming' a young person's chosen gender and putting them forward for potentially irreversible medical treatment without a thorough examination of their psychiatric condition.
> 
> Individuals with autism spectrum disorder (ASD) are more likely than others to become fixated on an idea – be it true or false – which they can then find almost impossible to drop, warned Stephanie Davies-Arai, founder of the campaign group Transgender Trend.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Prosecutors Say Surveillance Footage of the Outside of Jeffrey Epstein’s Cell During His First Suicide Attempt is Missing



> Surveillance footage from the outside of Jeffrey Epstein’s cell during his first suicide attempt has gone missing, prosecutors revealed Wednesday.
> 
> The New York Daily News, citing Assistant U.S. Attorney Jason Swergold, reports that the footage has not been able to be found by anyone.


----------



## FeXL

Sudanese brides under pressure to have FGM - again



> Some women in Sudan are opting to undergo female genital mutilation (FGM) a month or two before their wedding to pretend to be virgins.
> 
> This is even though most of them have already been circumcised as girls - something that usually happens between the ages of four and 10 years old.
> 
> In the mainly Muslim country this can involve the removal of the clitoris and labia and often includes some stitching to narrow the vaginal opening - a process known as infibulation.
> 
> These stitches come away when a woman has sex.
> 
> If a bride-to-be opts for further FGM, the operation, usually carried out by midwives, can involve cutting away more of the labia and re-stitching the vagina.


More:



> But the practice is still widely carried out - *87% of Sudanese women aged between 14 and 49 have undergone some form of FGM*, according to the UN.


But it's OK. It's Islam...


----------



## FeXL

Iowa Man Sentenced to 16 Years in Prison For Burning LGBTQ flag



> An Iowa judge sentenced a man to _16 years_ in prison for burning an LGBTQ flag Wednesday, sending shock waves across the country. Typically, flag burners see little to no jail time. But because it was a hate crime committed by a repeated offender, the book was thrown at him.


----------



## FeXL

Boeing fires CEO Dennis Muilenburg, as the company struggles with 737 Max crisis



> Boeing fired CEO Dennis Muilenburg, saying Monday it replaced him with the company’s chairman as the nation’s biggest manufacturing exporter struggles to regain the trust of regulators, customers and the public in the wake of two fatal crashes of its best-selling plane, the 737 Max.


----------



## FeXL

Brutal...

GLAAD Complains After Politico Uses ‘Sexist and Homophobic’ Term ‘Pillow Fight’



> Gay rights advocacy group GLAAD complained to _Politico_ that its use of the term "pillow fight" in its coverage of Thursday night's Democratic primary debate was "sexist and homophobic."
> 
> "For women and LGBTQ people at the workplace, hearing phrases like ‘dramatic,' ‘over the top,' and even ‘pillow fight' during office disagreements fosters negative stereotypes and diminishes a person simply because of who they are," GLAAD's Drew Anderson wrote in an email.


----------



## FeXL

Buttigieg: No Jail Time for Possession of Any Drug — Including Meth, Cocaine



> On Monday, during an interview with the Des Moines Register, 2020 presidential hopeful mayor of South Bend, Indiana, Pete Buttigieg said drug possession should not result in jail time.
> 
> ...
> 
> An editor asked, “On that is that across the board? So if its meth or coke or ecstasy, any drug if it’s possession incarceration isn’t—”
> 
> Buttigieg said, “That’s right.”


Why not give 'em participation trophies, as well?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Buttigieg: No Jail Time for Possession of Any Drug — Including Meth, Cocaine
> 
> 
> 
> Why not give 'em participation trophies, as well?


I actually support him on this. Possession shouldn't be a crime--only providing it to minors.


----------



## FeXL

San Franciscans, Inundated By Feces, Now Want To Ban Paper Cups



> First they came for the straws. Then they came for the disposable water bottles. Now San Franciscans, in the same city inundated by public feces and urine, are banning paper to-go cups in order to save the city from the environmental apocalypse.


----------



## FeXL

Nobody screams hypocrite quite like a Prog...

AOC Attacks Democrats For Accepting Money From Billionaires. She Did The Same Thing.



> Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) has spent a lot of time repeatedly demonizing billionaires and attacking other Democrats for accepting money from billionaires since entering politics.
> 
> However, Ocasio-Cortez is now under fire for once again being a hypocrite as FEC records show that Ocasio-Cortez accepted $2,700, the maximum a person can donate to a campaign, from billionaire Tom Steyer — who is now a Democrat presidential candidate — in August 2018.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the Progs eat their own...

Transgender woman accused of 'hate speech' after wearing t-shirt stating she is still biologically male



> A transgender woman facing disciplinary action over a T-shirt stating that she is still biologically a man has been accused of “hate speech”.
> 
> Debbie Hayton, a physics teacher in the Midlands, lives as a transgender women after changing her gender from male to female in 2012. But unlike many people in the trans-community, she does not believe her sex can be changed and is vocal about the fact that she will always biologically remain a man.
> 
> She is now potentially facing expulsion from the LGBT committee of the Trades Union Congress (TUC) for wearing a top adorned with the slogan: “Trans women are men. Get over it!”


----------



## FeXL

In case there was any doubt why Progs favour illegal aliens.

Census Report: Illegal Immigration Will Add +19 Representatives and +19 Electoral Votes to Democrat States, and Take 26 Congressional Districts and 26 Electoral Votes from Trump States



> Wow.
> 
> This won't affect the next election, but it will be the Rules of the Road for the next ten years following, 2021 through 2030.
> 
> The left --the Deep State -- has decided that American elections will be determined by non-American illegal foreigners.
> 
> Goodbye, America.


----------



## FeXL

You simply cannot fix stupid...

ACLU calls for tampons in men's rooms in order to achieve 'menstrual equity'



> Fox News Flash top headlines for Dec. 18Video
> Fox News Flash top headlines for Dec. 18
> 
> Fox News Flash top headlines for Dec. 18 are here. Check out what's clicking on Foxnews.com
> 
> The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) is calling for men's restrooms to include tampons in order to prevent discrimination against "every person who menstruates."
> 
> "While free menstrual products are not uniformly provided in women’s restrooms, they are almost never available in men’s restrooms, even for pay," the group said in a statement Tuesday.
> 
> "Men’s restrooms are also less likely to have a place to dispose of these products conveniently, privately, and hygienically."
> 
> The left-leaning legal group argued that it wasn't a "full or accurate portrayal" to say that women are the only ones who "menstruate, get pregnant, or breast feed [sic]."


----------



## FeXL

Caution! Direct link to MotherCorpse.

Things You’re Gonna See At The CBC



> Could roadkill be the most ethical way to eat meat?https://t.co/Hoz71ZcL2y
> 
> — CBC Radio (@cbcradio) December 21, 2019​


Yer tax $$$ at work...


----------



## FeXL

Man Arrested In Deadly Hit-And-Run Accident Had Been Deported Six Different Times



> The man arrested for a deadly hit-and-run accident in Colorado is not only living in the United States illegally, but has been deported six different times in the past two decades.
> 
> Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) has revealed that Juan Sanchez — a Mexican national who was recently charged for fleeing the scene of a fatal car accident — is an illegal alien and a repeat violator of U.S. immigration law, according to local reports. The victim’s family members say she was just days away from her 52nd birthday.


Related:

Trump admin announces rule to bar aliens with drunk driving and gang-related convictions from asylum

Related, too:



> The Trump administration announced a plan to bar convicted drunk drivers, illegal alien re-entrants, and those involved in gang activity from claiming asylum in the United States under a new proposed regulation.


Illegal alien charged with sexually assaulting 4th-grade girl in South Carolina



> The local NBC affiliate in Charleston, South Carolina, reported on Friday, “A Charleston County man has been arrested and charged after he allegedly sexually assaulted a girl who was in fourth grade.” Except this is no Charleston man; this is an illegal alien from Mexico, according to the booking in the county jail.
> 
> The charging affidavit alleges that between February and June 2019, Carlos Bartolo Rios, 29, sexually assaulted the girl and forced her to watch sex videos. He was arrested Thursday night by the U.S. Marshals and is charged with first-degree criminal sexual conduct with a minor under 11 years old. He is being held at the Charleston County Jail, where there is an ICE hold on him because of his immigration status.


Related, three:


----------



## FeXL

Y2Kyoto: An Inconvenient Truth



> Update on Australian Bush fires.
> "Figures obtained by AAP revealed police had dealt with 98 people – 31 adults and 67 juveniles – for deliberately setting fires".
> Paid warriors?
> 
> — DavidIBirch – UK- (@dbirch214) December 23, 2019​
> More here.


----------



## FeXL

Trump gives us back our light bulbs



> Score another million votes for President Trump in the coming 2020 election.
> 
> The president has gotten rid of a despicable little micromanaging regulation left over from the Obama era, restoring the citizens' right to buy the light bulbs that fit their preferences and needs. According to The Hill:
> 
> “Today the Trump Administration chose to protect consumer choice by ensuring that the American people do not pay the price for unnecessary overregulation from the federal government,” Brouillette said in a statement. “Innovation and technology are already driving progress, increasing the efficiency and affordability of light bulbs, without federal government intervention. The American people will continue to have a choice on how they light their homes.”
> 
> Blocking the standards flies in the face of congressional intent, critics say, citing a 2007 act signed into law by President George W. Bush that requires all everyday bulbs to use 65 percent less energy than regular incandescent bulbs, which currently constitute about half of the bulb market.​
> How the swamp harrumphed! And it certainly was the first time ever that they have defended President Bush.


----------



## FeXL

Obamacare’s Ozymandian Ruins



> All the sound and fury produced by the Democrats last week about impeachment drowned out a useful lesson concerning their last great act of legislative hubris. On Wednesday, the Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals declared Obamacare’s insurance mandate unconstitutional, and on Friday, President Trump signed a budget package that repeals three of that law’s most outrageous taxes. These are just the latest fragments to fall on the growing pile of debris lying at the foot of Obamacare’s crumbling edifice. The ruins already contain dozens of provisions repealed by Congress, struck down by the courts, or rescinded by executive order.


----------



## FeXL

Drugs...

‘Being Nice’ A ‘Tool Of White Supremacy,’ Female Racial Activists Warn



> A group promoting “painfully honest conversations between white women and BIWOC (Black, Indigenous, and Women of Color)” claimed Thursday that white women’s “obsession” with “being nice” is a “tool of white supremacy.”
> 
> “White women’s obsession with ‘being nice’ is one of the most dangerous tools of white supremacy,” Race2Dinner posted on their Twitter account on Thursday.


This, MF, is why simple possession should continue to be against the law...


----------



## FeXL

The Carbon Tax: the Big City 'Incentivizes' Rural Vermonters



> Progressive legislators, interest groups, and government entities are clamoring to impose their utopian climate change agenda on Vermont’s citizens when the legislature commences its 2020 session. There are numerous Achilles heels in these well-laid (if foolish) plans, and they are easy to spot -- ineffectiveness; damage to the economy; inequality; government bloat.
> 
> A key watchword in 2020 will be “incentivizing.” Taxpayers must snap into alertness whenever they hear this shifty expression, because it masks true intent. In Orwellian fashion, the word generally is presented as a positive, when in fact it is always a negative. An accurate definition of the word in this context would be “changing behavior by government compulsion.”
> 
> For example, the current proposal for Vermont under the Transportation and Climate Initiative (TCI) is to add 5-18 cents per gallon in tax to Vermonters’ fuels. Proponents argue that this gas tax will “incentivize” citizens to drive less: a sin tax. But who in the world thinks that an 18-cent-per-gallon “incentive” will curb consumption? Advocates argue that it is axiomatic that a higher cost will reduce consumption -- but gas averaged $3.99/gallon nationally in May 2011, and is now only about $2.60.
> 
> *A degree in rocket science is unnecessary to see where this leads. Once the 18 cents per gallon (presented now as a mere pittance) fails to impact consumption behaviors, the progressives will be back, explaining that the tax must be raised to achieve that goal -- even though many low-income Vermonters are already squeezed to breaking point and use gas to travel to work. The question then becomes how much legislators tax Vermonters to “save the planet.” But the tax will only go up, always with the moral clarion call of saving the children.*


Bold mine.

Nails it.


----------



## FeXL

Health Care and Dollar Efficiency

Let's cut to the chase:



> There is a surprisingly simple explanation for why the U.S. is spending so much more on healthcare than other nations and why the cost of health insurance, unaffordable before Obamacare, has “increased substantially" -- doubled, in fact, according to Health and Human Services. The primary reason is growth of the federal healthcare bureaucracy with its attendant costs.
> 
> *From 1970 to 2010, the U.S. supply of physicians increased 150 percent. During the same time period, the supply of healthcare administrators grew more than 3000 percent. The solid line in Figure 1 shows that U.S. spending increased nearly 2500 percent. This line’s shape and slope closely reflect the growth in the supply of bureaucrats.*


Surprising absolutely no one with two brain cells to rub together...


----------



## FeXL

Getting what they voted for, good & hard.

New 2020 law prohibits California public schools from suspending students for disobeying teachers



> As 2020 dawns, it is clear that California is continuing its descent into the political crapper.
> 
> There are a spate of new laws on the books, one of which promises to make the dreadful public school situation worse.
> 
> For example, a new rule will prohibit public schools from suspending students for disobeying teachers.
> 
> Starting next school year, it will be illegal for public schools in the state to suspend students in first through fifth grade for willfully defying teachers or administrators.
> 
> Then, from 2021 through 2025, it will be temporarily extended to kids in grades six through eight.
> 
> * Supporters say suspensions for willful defiance are disproportionately used against students of color.*


Bold mine.

It couldn't possibly be because _students of color_ are disproportionately troublemakers...


----------



## FeXL

You simply cannot fix stupid...

The Morning Rant



> "After the House voted in favor of the articles of impeachment, do you realize there were people who thought that this meant that trump was no longer president?
> 
> "It's true. Where I live, they actually had a celebratory protest at the usual location where all of the other 'F* Trump' protests were held, and these idiots were jumping up and down, tooting little horns, and waving signs that proclaimed how great it was that the Bad Orange Man was finally gone.
> 
> "And this is a college town. Which should be full of smart people, or so they keep telling us, what with all of the perfessers and academic geniuses and gender studies majors boosting our collective IQ up into the stratosphere..."


More:



> Behold the Parade of Ignorance:


----------



## FeXL

Coming from the party that believes in the false gods of Globull Warming, I find this more than a little ironic...

Fat Media Liberal Chuck Todd: Christians Believe In Fairy Tales So Of Course They'd Support Trump



> Also note: He said this the day after Orthodox Jews, who I presume believe in Noah's ark and also support Trump, were viciously attacked by one of his political allies.
> 
> In the midst of their conversation, Todd latched onto a random, almost year-old letter to the Lexington Herald Leader. It was a letter he held up as a "fascinating attempt to kind of explain why some people support President Trump." Reading from the letter, Todd proceeded to bash Christians, Jews, and Muslims for their religious beliefs:
> 
> *“Why do good people support Trump? It's because people have been trained from childhood to believe in fairy tales. This set their minds up to accept things that make them feel good. The more fairy tales and lies he tells the better they feel. Show me a person who believes in Noah's ark, and I will show you a Trump voter."*​
> Wow.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

So, I got up this morning & pored over newsfeeds worldwide, searching in vain for a single, solitary story related to the headline below.

Nuttin'...

Report Hyped by Climate Alarmists Warned of Million of Deaths, Nuclear War, Sunken Major Cities by 2020



> “A secret report, suppressed by US defence chiefs and obtained by The Observer, warns that major European cities will be sunk beneath rising seas as Britain is plunged into a ‘Siberian’ climate by 2020. Nuclear conflict, mega-droughts, famine and widespread rioting will erupt across the world,” the report added.
> 
> The alarmist document went on to claim that nations would resort to using nuclear weapons to protect dwindling food supplies, a situation that would “bring the planet to the edge of anarchy.”


Y2Kyoto: They Tried To Warn Us



> Climate change over the next 20 years could result in a global catastrophe costing millions of lives in wars and natural disasters..
> 
> A secret report, suppressed by US defence chiefs and obtained by The Observer, warns that major European cities will be sunk beneath rising seas as Britain is plunged into a ‘Siberian’ climate by 2020. Nuclear conflict, mega-droughts, famine and widespread rioting will erupt across the world.​
> And look where we are now.


So, I pose a question for you Prog acolytes: Why should we believe anything you say?


----------



## FeXL

First Trans Person to Obtain Legal 'Non-Binary' Sex Status Changes Back to Birth Sex in Blow to LGBT Movement



> This month, the first person to obtain a legal "non-binary" sex designation has successfully petitioned the court originally responsible for his "non-binary" status to order that the sex on his birth certificate be restored to "male." In documents exclusively provided to PJ Media, *James Shupe's petition described his "non-binary" designation as a "psychologically harmful legal fiction." He told PJ Media he hopes this decision will prevent a woman currently seeking "non-binary" recognition from following the same lies.*


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Vegans attack burger restaurant, get owned by staff, arrested



> A video posted to Twitter today shows militant vegan protestors attacking employees at an In-N-Out Burger in California. The attack is short-lived, however, as employees effortlessly carry the physically weak protestors out of the establishment and into the waiting arms of police.
> 
> As the protestors are carried out, the customers in the restaurant are heard cheering.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Vegans attack burger restaurant, get owned by staff, arrested
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


What a bunch of weaklings — good thing they didn't power up with some animal protein before the demonstration!


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> What a bunch of weaklings — good thing they didn't power up with some animal protein before the demonstration!


That would have thrown off their fragile systems entirely!


----------



## FeXL

Sundown Joe Biden: The Coal Miners I Intend to Make Unemployed Should Just... Learn to Code



> Ed Driscoll at Instapundit had just been reviewing Joe Biden's previous statements about his desire to put thousands of energy sector workers out of a job...
> 
> The New Hotness? Biden Obliviously Tells Press that Fossil Fuel Execs Should Be Jailed.
> 
> Earlier: Ruthless Joe Biden Admits He'll Sacrifice Hundreds of Thousands of Blue-Collar Workers for His Green Dream.​
> And then he noted this new quote:
> 
> Shot: Biden: 'We're All Dead' if We Don’t Stop Using Fossil Fuels.
> 
> --Breitbart.com, today.
> 
> And now Sundown Joe shows that his demented mind still thinks it's 1996 as he actually says that workers driven out of jobs by government actions should just learn to code.
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden suggested Monday that displaced coal miners should learn to code.
> 
> "Anybody who can go down 3,000 feet in a mine can sure as hell learn to program as well," Biden said at a New Hampshire event Monday. He added later: "Anybody who can throw coal into a furnace can learn how to program, for God's sake!"​


Related:

Joe Biden: ‘We’re All Dead’ if We Don’t Stop Using Fossil Fuels



> Former Vice President Joe Biden claimed during a Sunday campaign event that “we’re all dead” if fossil fuels continue to be used as one of the world’s primary energy sources.


You first, Joe...

Related, too:


----------



## FeXL

Progressive Group "VoteVets" Openly Celebrates Attack on US Embassy in Baghdad, Roots for a New Benghazi



> Wishing Americans dead is the highest form of patriotism.


Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...


----------



## FeXL

The Perfunctory End-of-Year Call to Stop Capitalism



> Toronto-based SJW, Andray Domise, is convinced that capitalism is the root cause of all of our problems:
> 
> There’s no way around a simple reality for people who consider themselves to be on the left side of the political spectrum, the people who strive for widespread and radical, if not revolutionary, change—we’re getting our tails kicked. There’s no putting an end to that if people who hold left-leaning ideals cannot quit kidding themselves by believing that capitalism exists as a benevolent or even neutral social arrangement. If the left intends to win these fights, it must also stand in principled opposition to capitalism. 2020 is the year to do it.
> 
> But the truth of the matter is this: 58 per cent of Canadians have a favourable view of socialism, and 77 per cent of us believe the world is facing a climate emergency. Most Canadians find income inequality to be fundamentally un-Canadian, and there are, numerically, more of us than there are bankers, landlords, brokers and executives put together. The only way for the left to win this fight is for its political vision to expand beyond capitalism, and to capture the widespread desire to move on from its exploitative limits.​
> Here’s an alternative idea: Why don’t all of the capitalist-hating, communist-loving Canadians build a new metropolis above the 55th Parallel? There’s so much unused land that far north. I’m sure a deal could be worked out if the thousands of them were to vacate our cities to move up there to build their SJW Nirvana. In doing so, they could show us how a non-capitalist, non-fossil fuel society could be created and thrive! C’mon Andray, lead your legions of like-minded Canadians up there and show us neanderthals how it’s done!


----------



## FeXL

Bill Barr's DOJ Indicts Pedophile/Mueller Source George Nader and Seven Others For Conspiring to Make Illegal Donations to Democrats, Including Adam Schiff



> Why are so many child molesters Democrats?


Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL

True Conservative and Former Host of Game Show _Who's Inside My Wife?:_ The Trump Impeachment Trial Is a Trial of All Republicans, Too



> Another paragon of the French/Goldberg wing of the Republican Party.
> 
> "My simple test for all of us: What if President Barack Obama had engaged in precisely the same behavior?" former Republican Senator Jeff Flake asked his Senate GOP colleagues in a passionate Washington Post op-ed Friday, regarding President Donald Trump's upcoming Senate impeachment trial.​
> You mean what if Barack Obama were guilty of authorizing, and then seeking to hide his authorization of, an illegal CIA/FBI surveillance operation targeting a politician of the opposite party threatening to undo his legacy?
> 
> *I mean, he is guilty of that.*


Bold mine.

Ooooops...


----------



## FeXL

The Year Reheated



> In which we marvel at the mental contortions of our self-imagined betters.
> 
> The year began with several displays of exquisite sensitivity by our woke betters, including the “poet and essayist” Rashaad Thomas, who managed to take umbrage at an old photograph in a restaurant, a photograph of miners drinking beer while covered in coal dust, which Mr Thomas promptly construed as “blackface,” a message of “whites only,” and therefore a “threat” to his wellbeing. And Zack Ford, the “LGBTQ Editor” at ThinkProgress, was traumatised by crime news. Specifically, on hearing that a woman alone at a bus stop in Chicago was able to defend herself from an armed mugger on account of herself being armed and shooting her attacker. According to Mr Ford, who declares himself a “proud SJW,” women being attacked on their way to work should not attempt to defend themselves: “If she had let him rob her, even at gunpoint, both likely would have survived.” And apparently, the well-being of the mugger – who was mugging while on probation - trumps any imperative for self-defence, even if the victim fears for her life.


It gets better...


----------



## FeXL

Get woke, go broke!

TOMS Shoes Spent Millions of Company Dollars Pushing a Gun-Confiscation Agenda;
Company Is Now Being Run by Creditors



> Weird how improperly diverting company funds to an irrelevant and indeed detrimental personal crusade could result in a company being forced into receivership.
> 
> Back in February of 2019, footwear company TOMS Shoes cheered the passage of gun control bills in the Democrat-controlled House of Representatives, and pledged to do all it could to ensure the anti-gun bills became law. Company founder Blake Mycoskie is a big fan of gun control laws, and spent millions of dollars in company funds to help push for the "universal background check" bill passed by the house....
> 
> Well, the Senate still hasn’t passed HR 8, but as it turns out Mycoskie's work with the shoe company he started may very well be done. According to Reuters, creditors are taking control of the company, which has been losing money and was in danger of being unable to pay a $300-million loan due in 2020.​


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Macfury

Har! Never bought another pair of Levi's jeans either--even when they were on deep discount.


----------



## FeXL

How's things in that socialist bastion, Venezuelaaaaah?

Venezuelans Resort To Renting Funeral Caskets, Report Says



> At one time, Maracaibo had a population of more than 2,000,000 people, and was considered one of the most prosperous cities in Venezuela, formerly the richest country in South America. But after years of socialist rule at the hands of dictator Nicholas Maduro, many residents can’t even afford to give their deceased family members a proper burial.
> 
> According to The Associated Press, residents of Maracaibo who don’t have enough money to purchase a funeral casket, which can cost as much as $300, have begun resorting to a range of morbid alternatives, including burying relatives in pieces of wooden furniture or renting caskets from funeral homes.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Unhinged Anti-Trumper Allegedly Shoots Wife, Therapy Dog and Cat; Then Tweets Confession to NRA, Trump and McConnell



> According to the Bellingham Herald, Kevin Heimsoth, 56, allegedly shot to death his wife Lynn, 58, her therapy dog and a cat early on Thursday morning in their Bellingham, Washington apartment. Neighbors said they had heard gunshots fired at 2:45 am.
> 
> Shortly after 3 am, a twitter account believed to be used by Kevin Heimsoth sent out four tweets as “replies” to posts on the twitter pages of the NRA, President Trump and Sen. Mitch McConnell. *He confesses he’s just killed his family and thanks everyone at the NRA for making it so easy.*


Bold mine.

Typical Prog. Blaming everyone else for his issues...


----------



## FeXL

Hunter Biden Accused of $156M Counterfeiting Scheme With Burisma, CrowdStrike, Legal Filing Claims



> Hunter Biden's bank account records reveal a $156 million counterfeiting scheme involving Ukrainian gas firm Burisma and the cybersecurity firm CrowdStrike, according to a new legal filing in an Arkansas paternity case. The document, filed Friday by the Florida-based private-eye firm D&A Investigations, intends to notify the court of "felonies including Fraud and Counterfeiting." The document names Burisma, the gas company that hired Biden to the board while his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, was the Obama administration point person on Ukraine, and CrowdStrike, which investigated the hacking of DNC emails in 2016.
> 
> In the case, Lunden Alexis Roberts, a former Washington, D.C., stripper, is seeking full custody and child support after a November paternity test confirmed that Roberts' son — born in August 2018 — was indeed Hunter Biden's child. Hunter Biden's older brother, Beau, passed away in 2015. In 2017, the younger brother divorced his wife of more than 20 years, Kathleen Biden, and dated Hallie Biden, Beau's widow. Since he did not break up with his late brother's widow until April 2019, the paternity test showed that he cheated on her.
> 
> One month after the break-up with Hallie, he married Melissa Cohen in a surprise wedding.
> 
> While the paternity case reveals the sordid details of Hunter Biden's sex life, it may also shed light on potential corruption in Ukraine.


----------



## FeXL

Female staff shun MoD's new £15k gender-neutral toilets for being too smelly



> Cash-strapped defence chiefs spent almost £15,000 on “gender-neutral” toilets – but female staff are refusing to use them because they are “too smelly”.
> 
> Top brass transformed 13 single-sex lavatories into mixed loos at the MoD in Whitehall.
> 
> Male and female signs were replaced with the word toilet, while sanitary towel dispensers and bins were installed.
> 
> The cost was revealed under Freedom of Information laws.
> 
> A female civil servant working at the HQ said last night: “I don’t go anywhere near the new gender-neutral loos as they’re too smelly.


<snort...>


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

UBC cancels Andy Ngo talk on antifa violence due to violent threats from antifa



> _The Post Millennial_ editor-at-large Andy Ngo had his speaking event cancelled at UBC after safety concerns due to potential violent protests from antifa groups. Ngo’s scheduled presentation, ironically titled “Understanding Antifa Violence,” was scheduled to take place on January 29 at UBC’s Robson Square in downtown Vancouver.


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Suddenly Sarah Palin's observations about Death Squads ain't such a stretch...

Judge Rules 11-Month-Old To Be Taken Off Life Support Against Mom’s Wishes; Family Speaks Out



> On Thursday, a Texas Judge Sandee Marion ruled that 11-month-old Tinslee Lewis can be taken off life support against the wishes of the child’s mother Trinity Lewis.
> 
> To the disagreement of Ms. Lewis, doctors say Tinslee is in pain and will never recover from her rare heart condition and other medical issues.
> 
> Ms. Lewis’ request to “issue an injunction to ensure that the Cook Children’s Medical Center doesn’t end her daughter Tinslee Lewis’ life-sustaining treatment” was denied by Judge Marion, the chief justice of Texas’ Fourth Court of Appeals, CBN News reported.


----------



## FeXL

Further.

1st Person To Get Legal ‘Non-Binary’ Designation Admits He Was ‘Indoctrinated’ … ‘It Was All A Lie’



> The first person to obtain a legal “non-binary” sex designation has admitted that his “non-binary” designation was a “psychologically harmful legal fiction,” adding that he was “indoctrinated to believe that I had this thing called a gender identity and that suppressing it was causing my mental health problems. It was all a lie.”


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Golden Globes meals going meatless to raise environmental awareness



> The Golden Globes announced Thursday that the menu for attendees at this year's awards show will not include meat.
> 
> In a statement to The Associated Press, the Hollywood Foreign Press Association (HFPA), which hosts the Globes, said that the decision was made to draw attention to the connection between Americans' diets and climate change.
> 
> “If there’s a way we can, not change the world, but save the planet, maybe we can get the Golden Globes to send a signal and draw attention to the issue about climate change,” HFPA President Lorenzo Soria told the AP. “The food we eat, the way we grow the food we eat, the way we dispose of the food is one of the large contributors to the climate crisis.”


I'd order in the biggest rack of ribs I could find. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Talking About Campus Sexual Assault, Sundown Joe Biden Asserts That Sexual Assault Was Created by "Our English Jurisprudential Culture, Our Western Culture"



> It's weird how _our culture_ is entirely European/English for purposes of everything bad, but a glorious tapestry of diverse hues and rainbows when we're talking about Apollo 11.
> 
> So there you go. White people invented r***, Sundown Joe avers, which is why we must change "our culture," which he means to be our English/European culture.


----------



## FeXL

Too true!

What’s The Matter? Is That Vegan Margarine Starting To Taste Like Oil and Gas?


----------



## FeXL

Sadly, communism remains alive in 2020



> You would think that with its murderous history, its ability to impose suffering on millions and its utter suppression of basic human rights that communism would forever be left to rot as a discarded part of history.
> 
> Sadly, as we enter 2020, that isn’t the case.
> 
> Here at home we have _Maclean’s_ publishing a column calling for the left to stand against capitalism and embrace Karl Marx, a poll of millennials in the United States finds more than one-third would embrace communism and a well-regarded magazine in Washington is calling for the elimination of private property to deal with climate change.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Rutgers professor tells student not to cite the Bible in essays because of the ‘separation of church and state’



> A Rutgers University-New Brunswick professor told a student that he should not quote Bible verses in essays because of the "separation of church and state," Campus Reform reported.
> 
> The professor also added that the Bible "may not be for everyone" and its use in academic papers may be offensive to some, including "a Muslim or Jewish person."


Do you know what I find offensive? Basic stupidity & wilful ignorance...


----------



## FeXL

Joe Biden to Girl: ‘How Old Are You, Honey? Talk to Me Before We Leave, OK?’



> What on Earth is wrong with former Vice President Joe Biden?
> 
> He either lacks self-awareness or he doesn’t seem to care that his behavior might seem inappropriate or offensive to others.
> 
> When it comes to children, Biden needs to back off, in my view, given his history of nuzzling young girls during various campaign events.
> 
> But he’s not.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Vegans could legally fight 'unethical' banknotes following landmark ruling



> The Bank of England could face a legal challenge from vegans over its use of animal fats in banknotes, lawyers warned after a landmark ruling on Friday.
> 
> An employment judge found that holding a sincere belief in “ethical veganism” should be given the same legal protection under the Equality Act as that given to Christians, Jews and Muslims.
> 
> The legal team defending the vegan said after the hearing that animal rights activists could now even try to obtain a judicial review into whether the Bank of England’s use of tallow in £5 and £10 notes constitutes indirect discrimination against their devout beliefs.


----------



## FeXL

Niiiiice!!!

Ricky Gervais Deserves a Nobel Award



> Can it be possible that this finally signals the end of Woke Culture?
> 
> “If ISIS started a streaming service, you’d call your agent.”
> 
> * So if you do win an award tonight don’t use it as a platform to make a political speech. You’re in no position to lecture the public about anything.
> 
> You know nothing about the real world. Most of you spent less time in school than Greta Thunberg.
> 
> So if you win, come up, accept your little award, thank your agent and your god and then f**k off.*​


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Golden Globes Host Ricky Gervais: Hollywood in No Position to Lecture About Anything. You Know Nothing About the Real World



> “*You know nothing about the real world.* Most of you spent less time in school than Greta Thunberg,” Gervais told the A-list crowd at the top of the show.


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Gervais crushes Hollywood hypocrites



> “Let’s go out with a bang — *let’s have a laugh at your expense,* shall we?”
> 
> "Apple roared into the TV game with The Morning Show, a superb drama about *the importance of dignity and doing the right thing,* made by a c*ompany that runs sweatshops in China.*"


Links' bold.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Fruit Loops & Whackos...

The Internet Erupts After Kaepernick Accuses America of ‘Terrorist Attacks’ Against ‘Non Whites’



> Former NFL second-string quarterback and national anthem protester Colin Kaepernick’s anti-American tweets upon the death of Iranian terror General Qasem Soleimani have stirred a massive backlash on Twitter.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Retirement Home Worker Claims to Have Helped Kill 11 Trump Supporters



> A person purporting to be a retirement home worker claimed in a Reddit post to have helped kill 11 people as revenge for them being Trump supporters.
> 
> The user, who used the handle ‘LoveThisLife0101’, said that they refused to resuscitate, withdrew medicine and tampered with the food of elderly residents.


Even if this is merely a sick joke, it's unacceptable.


----------



## FeXL

New Details About Epstein’s Death Revealed: Officers Moved the Body, Inmates Started ‘Eerie’ Chant



> New details have emerged about the circumstances surrounding the death of Jeffrey Epstein in August.
> 
> Federal correction officers who found the already deceased Epstein moved the body to an emergency room, a “60 Minutes” report set to air on Sunday has revealed.
> 
> Forensic Pathologist Dr. Michael Baden, who has been hired by Mark Epstein to look into his brother’s death, told “60 Minutes” that moving the body was not “normal protocol.”


----------



## FeXL

Prince Charles’ Christmas Card Celebrates His Trip to Stalinist Cuba–the Only Regime in the Western Hemisphere to Outlaw Christmas



> Yet in 1969 atheist Stalinist dictator, terror-sponsor and mass-murderer (OOPS! Excuse me Democrats, Hollywood, and Fake News Media! I mean “free health care provider and liberator of Cuba from The Mob!”) Fidel Castro outlawed the celebration of Christmas in his Bolshevik-founded and run family-fiefdom/slave-plantation. The celebration of Christmas was re-allowed only in 1998, as a concession to Pope John Paul’s visit to Cuba and his concurrent condemnation of the U.S. for the “Cuba embargo.”
> 
> ...
> 
> In brief, for over 30 years, if caught celebrating Christmas in the place Prince Charles and Duchess Camilla chose to commemorate in their Christmas card, a Cuban could be nabbed by KGB-trained secret police, brutally bludgeoned, and thrown into a KGB-designed torture chamber.
> 
> And lest anyone forget—despite all the cosmetic trimmings to dupe tourists, “reporters” and academic “analysts”-- Cuba is still run by the Cuban Communist Party, of which Raul Castro is “First Secretary.”


But it's much better now...

Related:


----------



## FeXL

The Children Are Our Future



> ANTIFA EXPOSED: Leading figure in Canada's Antifa movement, alt-left extremist, and owner of a blog site (@ARCCollective), has been exposed as Kurt Phillips, a Jr. High Social Studies teacher, *teaching at a Catholic School in Drumheller, Alberta.* pic.twitter.com/GYBnv7LQ9q
> 
> — Keean Bexte 🇨🇦🇭🇰 (@TheRealKeean) January 6, 2020​


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Liberal Reviews Are in for Ricky Gervais' Performance and Their Tears Are Delicious



> The TV critic for the *Los Angeles Times* lamented how the mood for the lavish awards show "was already sober thanks to an impeachment, threat of war with Iran and Australian bush fires. *The last thing anyone needed was Ricky Gervais there, telling them they sucked.*"


Bold mine.

On the contrary...


----------



## FeXL

Slowly, surely...

Red Bill De Blasio, Fredo II Andrew Cuomo: Gee, Maybe The New Law We Supported That Puts Out Violent Antisemitic Assailants Right Back Out on the Streets With No Bail Requirement Wasn't All That Great



> Mayor Bill de Blasio, say hello to Gov. Andrew Cuomo.
> 
> Clearly New York's ultra-progressive chief executives have arrived at the same place on the state’s absurd new arrest-and-release bail law: Scorched in the press, they now say change definitely is in order.
> 
> "There’s no doubt that this is a work in progress," says the governor who proudly signed the bail bill into law. "Changing the system is complicated."​
> You'd think communists would have learned that "changing the system is complicated" by now. You'd think the first 50 million murders would be a wake-up call.
> 
> De Blasio took a more direct approach last week, standing the new law on its head to *remove an alleged violent anti-Semite from the streets.​


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

CNN Has Agreed to Pay Nick Sandmann For Its #WokeDefamation of the Covington Kid



> Via Twitchy, the first Defamation Domino falls.
> 
> CNN agreed Tuesday to settle a lawsuit with Covington Catholic student Nick Sandmann.
> 
> The amount of the settlement was not made public during a hearing at the federal courthouse in Covington, Kentucky.
> 
> Sandmann’s lawsuit sought $800 million from CNN, the Washington Post and NBC Universal.
> 
> Trial dates are still not set for Sandmann's lawsuit against NBC Universal and the Washington Post.
> 
> The Washington Post suit sought $250 million. A federal judge let a portion of the suit go forward after The Post filed a motion to dismiss it.​


----------



## FeXL

Paul Krugman: Well I Just Found Out I've Been #Hacked and That Someone Who Is Not Me Is Using My IP to Download Child Pornography



> Let us all say a prayer for leftwing victims of #Hacking such as Joy Reid, Paul Krugman, and, of course, Carlos Danger.
> 
> Think Mrs. Krugman will buy it?
> — Tom Elliott (@tomselliott) January 8, 2020​
> If someone were to ask me when Paul Krugman's reputation will recover, I think a good first-pass answer would be "never."
> 
> 
> So... does everyone think the FBI will be called in to solve this mystery?
> 
> *So who do you think has been downloading child porn on to Paul Krugman's computer? I figure it was probably RUSSIAN BOTS, possibly acting in coordination with QAnon, Don Trump, Jr., and Paul Krugman's right hand.
> 
> You know what a good "security company" to contact would be, Paul? The FBI.*


Bold mine.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Anti-PC women are asking men to look at their chests again



> This satirical public service announcement is brought to you by women with a sense of humor.
> 
> It starts off like any other PSA until one of the speakers says in exasperation, “my breasts….are down here!”


----------



## FeXL

Liberals Horrified by Don Jr’s ‘Epic’ AR-15 That Has Hillary Behind Bars on the Magazine



> Donald Trump Jr. literally wrote the book on “triggering” liberals, and in an Instagram post Sunday, he proved once again that his expertise is not purely academic.
> 
> The president’s son posted a set of photos to the social network showing him touting a Crusader-style semi-automatic AR-15 rifle at a shooting range. As if that were not enough, he pointed out that he had added “a little something extra to my AR and that mag.”
> 
> Trump, author of 2019 bestseller “Triggered,” was apparently referring to the fact that the magazine on his firearm featured an image of Hillary Clinton behind bars.


:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further to my post #2834 above.

The Reckoning Continues: Former CNN Host Reza Aslan, Kathy Griffin, Ana Navarro, Elizabeth Warren All Served Papers in New Round of Nick Sandmann Lawsuits



> Former CNN treasure Reza Aslan is being sued specifically for encouraging vigilante violence against Sandmann, remarking that the 15 year old schoolboy had "a very punchable face."
> 
> He refused to delete this tweet until, oh how conincidental!, _today,_ when he got served.
> 
> According to PJ Media the suit names a variety of public figures including "Ana Navarro, Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), Maggie Haberman, and Kathy Griffin." PJ Media also reports that “According to the lawsuit, the tweet calling Sandmann’s face 'punchable' further spread the false narrative that the Covington Catholic boys had aggressively insulted the Native American man, when that was not the case."
> 
> Aslan deleted his tweet earlier today. The Post Millennial reached out to Barnes who said that "Aslan may be a facing a serious six-figure verdict, which could have been even worse had he not deleted his tweet when he did."​


That whooshing sound you hear is Prog buttholes puckering up...

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

National Park Replaces Signs Predicting Disappearance of Glaciers By 2020



> The Glacier National Park is set to replace signs predicting glaciers would disappear by 2020 due to climate change. The glaciers remain.
> 
> The signs were posted in the Montana park a decade ago because, at the time, climate change forecasts predicted the glaciers would be completely melted by 2020. The U.S. Geological Survey told the park in 2017 that the glaciers were not melting as fast as predicted due to changes in the forecast model, but park spokeswoman Gina Kurzmen said the park was unable to change the signs until now due to budget constraints. Kurzmen told CNN the park changed one sign last year but is still waiting on budget authorization to update two other signs.


They chose a very poor photo of Glacier Park to accompany the article.


----------



## FeXL

Career criminal out on bail arrested for brutal rape — then released on bail AGAIN



> In case you thought that constant release of violent repeat offenders was limited to places like New York, I present you with the case of D’Shawn Garrison in Georgia. Nearly 100 percent of the focus on criminal justice in all 50 states is now geared toward leniencies for people like Garrison, not his victims.
> 
> According to the Atlanta Police Department, D’Shawn Garrison has been arrested a dozen times, including for armed robbery, even though he is only 17 years old. Throughout his criminal history, he spent barely any time in jail. As WJCL reports, he was most recently arrested earlier this year on charges of theft and involvement in a carjacking, but he was released despite his record. As part of his release, he was forced to wear an ankle monitor, but those monitors fail to deter and incapacitate criminals the way incarceration does. One unnamed woman allegedly paid the price when, according to Fulton County Police, Garrison attacked her just three days later on May 9 while she was jogging in broad daylight.
> 
> *“He was wearing an ankle monitor when he attacked me. I don’t know how many crimes this kid has to commit before they actually keep him in jail,” the unnamed mother of two told WJCL.*


Bold mine.

Related:

Trump Hater Starts Fires in Jewish Girls’ Dorm, Released the Next Day



> Early Friday morning, Peter Weyand broke into the all-female dormitory of Yeshiva University’s Stern College. He kicked through the glass door of the Manhattan Jewish dorm and began starting fires.
> 
> FDNY firefighters arrived, put out the fires, and fire marshals arrested the arsonist.
> 
> “Thanks to the thorough investigative work of our Fire Marshals, a dangerous individual has been quickly apprehended," Commissioner Nigro announced.
> 
> Not so fast.
> 
> On Saturday, Weyand had his hearing and was out. Prosecutors hadn’t asked for bail because pro-crime “bail reform” meant that arson was not longer a qualifying crime requiring bail. A day after this “dangerous individual” had been caught, he was out again on supervised release. By that evening, he had been arrested for yet another break-in. This time targeting a private home in Staten Island.


----------



## FeXL

F'ing Progs...

Chris Matthews compares ‘beloved hero’ Qasem Soleimani’s death to those of Elvis and Princess Diana because of course he does



> Who knew? Apparently it’s not just Barack Obama that sends a tingle up Chris Matthews’ leg; Qasem Soleimani does it, too.


More:



> If you can even call it “reporting.”
> 
> Elvis and Diana were terrorists????
> 
> — Steezix (@Cahfeen) January 9, 2020​


Who knew?


----------



## FeXL

Judge Rules That Hunter Biden Is "Biological and Legal Father" of Stripper's Lovechild



> *Or, as CNN would say: Hunter Biden recognized for work with unwed mother.*
> 
> Hunter Biden, the son of presidential candidate Joe Biden, is the "biological and legal father" of a child he fathered with an ex-stripper, an Arkansas judge ruled Tuesday, contradicting the younger Biden's previous denials that he had any role in the pregnancy.​


More:



> We don't know how Hunter Biden will manage to pay the court-ordered child support, but in-the-know analysts guess it will involve corrupt foreign energy companies and calling Pop-Pop for political favors.


Bold mine.

'Bout right...

Related:

Hunter Biden Gets Caught Using His Dead Brothers Identity And The Reason Is Appalling



> needed to take a shower after I heard about this, if you were worried that Hunter Biden was just an innocent kid being targeted by Republicans rest easy, your intuitions were correct, he is a total freaking slimeball. My guess is the only reason former Vice President Joe Biden has disowned him is that he is wrapped up in this shady Urkaine business with him.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, we have documented Hunter Biden’s now bizarre paternity case. As more details emerge it’s really only a matter of time before the walls collapse around Hunter.
> 
> A private investigator has now claimed and has evidence that Hunter Biden stole his dead brother’s identity to hide his whereabouts.
> 
> In a two-page report that has been filed as evidence in the Arkansas paternity case by private investigator Dominic Casey. The report shows that Hunter used stolen identities to check into an Arizona rehabilitation facility as Joseph R. Beau Biden III and Joseph McGee. In October 28, 2018 the identities were found by police after “suspicious items” were found in a Hertz rental car.


Classy guy.


----------



## FeXL

Straight-Arrow Prosecutors: Video Footage of Jeffrey Epstein's Cell During His First Attempted " " " Suicide " " " Attempt Has Been " " " Inadvertently " " " Erased



> Sure, that's exactly what must have happened.
> 
> See, they did preserve video footage.
> 
> It's just that, they preserved video footage from an entirely different tier of the jail.
> 
> Whoops!
> 
> Whoopsie!


Stunning coincidence...


----------



## FeXL

Hey, he wanted an investigation!

Judge orders Google to turn over Jussie Smollett’s emails



> A judge has ordered Google to turn over a year’s worth of Jussie Smollett’s emails, private messages, photographs and location data to a special prosecutor who is looking into why prosecutors abruptly dismissed criminal charges against the actor.
> 
> On Wednesday, the Chicago Tribune reported that it had obtained two search warrants submitted by special prosecutor Dan Webb and signed off by Cook County Judge Michael Toomin last month.


Related:

Kim Foxx, Jussie Smollett's Defense Attorney -- I'm Sorry, My Mistake, Jussie Smollett's "Prosecutor" --Hires Private Lawyer as State Attorney Investigation Into Her Behavior Heats Up



> Isn't she lovely.
> 
> With election season in high gear, Cook County State's Attorney Kim Foxx and her office have retained some high-powered legal assistance in the ongoing probe of Foxx's controversial handling of the Jussie Smollett case.
> 
> Ruben Castillo, the former chief judge of the Northern District of Illinois and now a partner at the politically connected law firm Akerman, has been helping the state’s attorney's office for the past three months to vet voluminous materials requested by special prosecutor Dan Webb.​


Related, too:


----------



## FeXL

The Leftist’s Dilemma in 2020



> Please take a moment to conduct two thought experiments. First, imagine that a Democrat president had been in charge and done exactly the same things that Trump has done. Would there be any complaints?
> 
> Second, and this one is much more difficult for anyone who takes pride in the clarity of their thinking: Return to today’s reality but put yourself in the mind of a Leftist. Think carefully about the events that have transpired in the Middle East so far this year. Summoning your strongest TDS thoughts, why, oh why, would you possibly be angry at Donald Trump over what has transpired? Are you mad at him because his strategy worked when you were convinced it wouldn’t? Are you mad at him because America DIDN’T GO TO WAR over the missile attacks from Iran last night? Are you mad at him because all of your suspicions and fears didn’t come true, you’re too embarrassed to let this reality creep into your mind and challenge your world view, so sticking to “Orange Man Bad” is simply easier?
> 
> Millions, possibly billions of Leftists the world over are devoutly angrier at Trump today than they were on December 31st. Why, SDA reader, why?!?


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs when the left eats its own.

Feinstein Rips Pelosi for Holding Impeachment Articles: ‘I Don’t See What Good Delay Does’



> The prominent Democrat addressed Pelosi’s refusal to transmit the articles of impeachment to the Senate, essentially questioning the point of her delay.
> 
> “If we’re going to do it, she should send them over,” Feinstein said, according to Bloomberg. “I don’t see what good delay does.”


Related:

CNN: Pelosi “losing members of her own party” with impeachment delays



> According to CNN, Pelosi delaying the sending of the articles of impeachment to the Senate is creating anxiety among those in her party and she is losing support from Democrats in the Senate who are anxious to get this impeachment trial underway.


When you've lost the Clinton News Network...

Related, too:

Liz Cheney: ‘Speaker Pelosi Is An Embarrassment And Unfit For Office’



> Republican Wyoming Rep. Liz Cheney on Tuesday night blasted Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi for attending a fancy dinner party as Iran struck multiple bases housing U.S. troops in Iraq.


Re: the headline. No argument.


----------



## FeXL

Hungary Takes On the Feminist Goliath—and Wins



> Enter Hungary. In an effort to restore curricular and administrative sanity to university education, *Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban and his Fidesz Party have passed legislation to abolish Gender Studies as an area of official study.* Hungary’s Deputy Prime Minister Zsolt Semjen has stated that such programs “ha[ve] no business in universities” as they represent “an ideology, not a science,” with a market profile “close to zero.” Similarly, Orban’s Chief of staff Gergely Gulyas said, “The Hungarian government is of the clear view that people are born either men or women. They lead their lives the way they think best [and] the Hungarian state does not wish to spend public funds on education in this area.”


Bold mine.

:clap::clap::clap:

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

BOMBSHELL: Book to Reveal How Biden Family Siphoned ‘Millions in Taxpayer Cash’—Hunter Biden Just the ‘Tip of the Iceberg’



> A forthcoming bombshell book from publishing giant HarperCollins will reveal how five members of Joe Biden’s family—the “Biden Five”—siphoned tens of millions of dollars in taxpayer cash and guaranteed loans. And the recent scandals involving Joe and Hunter Biden, Ukraine, and Burisma are just “the tip of the iceberg,” say sources close to the publisher.


----------



## FeXL

My tax $$$ at work...

And lefthanded redheads, I don't...



> ...like them either...
> 
> _* Ted McCoy, assistant professor of sociology* at the University of Calgary, has tweeted out that the rumours about him are true: any student who cites Dr. Jordan Peterson in his class will fail.
> 
> He lists himself as anti-fascist, and his pronouns he/him.
> 
> McCoy has since deleted the tweet, but the internet never forgets._​
> You can write Professor McCoy here.


Nice!


----------



## FeXL

Shoving ‘Transgender Regret’ Back in the Closet



> *It is a startling reaction*, but LGBTQ advocates are continuing their campaign to ostracize “transgender” people who want to return to their birth sex.
> 
> Charlie Evans fits the profile of a “former transgender” who felt shunned by LGBTQ members and was labeled a “traitor.” She naively set out to help teenagers from making the same “horrendous mistakes” she had made when starting to transition at age 17. She began living as a boy, binding her chest and shaving her head.
> 
> The floodgates to this bizarre phenomenon opened in the aftermath of Evans appearing on a popular cable program, Sky News, in the United Kingdom. Hundreds of “former transsexuals” who (also) feel like a social contagion,” says Evans, had contacted her wanting to do the same thing.


Bold mine.

Startling to whom?


----------



## Beej

The goop update we all needed.

https://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a30479671/gwyneth-paltrow-new-candle-smells-like-vagina/


> Then I start to do research, and it’s been in Korean medicine for thousands of years and there are real healing properties. If I find benefit to it and it’s getting a lot of page views, it’s a win-win."


As with astrology and scientology, the stupidity spreads.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> The goop update we all needed.


There's a much easier way to make candles smell like her vagina...


----------



## FeXL

‘Jeopardy!’ Causes Social Media Uproar By Denying Contestant Answer That Bethlehem Is In Palestine



> Jeopardy! has stirred the controversy pot by telling a contestant she gave the wrong answer on the alleged birthplace of Jesus Christ when she claimed it was in Palestine.
> 
> Aljazeera reports that contestant Katie Needle chose a question on the broadcast that aired Friday in the category “Where’s That Church?” The question in the category asked, “Built in the 300s A.D., the Church of the Nativity.”
> 
> Needle answered by saying the Church of the Nativity was located in Palestine. She was told by host Alex Trebek that the answer was wrong, and then another contestant answered “Israel,” giving a response that was affirmed.


That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## FeXL

Literal NBC headline: “For transgender men, pain of menstruation is more than just physical.”



> NBC has won the wacky insane transgender headline of the week with this doozy:
> 
> Uh… what?!? Now I tried to wade through this thing so that I could give you the highlights, and boy is it bizarre.
> 
> Basically, they are talking about persons who were born as females, are “transitioning” to males, and they’re upset about having to deal with their [natural] menstruation. Because.. biologically, they’re females.


----------



## FeXL

And, from the "No $h!t, Sherlock" file:

Elizabeth Warren: ‘Trans Youth Are More Likely…to Experience Mental Health Problems’



> Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D.-Mass.) sent out a tweet on Thursday evening saying that transgender young people are “more likely” to have mental health problems.
> 
> “Trans youth are more likely to feel unsafe at school and to experience mental health problems,” Warren said in her tweet.


----------



## FeXL

:clap::lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao:

After Covington Settlement CNN Is Decimated And Forced To Pay Another Huge Settlement



> hings at CNN last week went from bad to worse, first, they settled for an undisclosed amount with Nicholas Sandmann who was a teenager that was slandered by the network last January. Then the network agreed that they will shell out $76 million in back pay that involved their union employees.
> 
> When you look at the network’s host, the lies they tell, and how they treat their employees CNN does not look like it is a very fun place to work; it feels like a toxic waste dump.
> 
> *Variety magazine is reporting that a labor dispute started in 2003 when CNN fired a large number of unionized subcontractors who were technicians and support for the video services. CNN then hired non-union employees to replace those workers.*


Bold mine.

That doesn't sound very progressive...


----------



## FeXL

A $15 Federal Minimum Wage Would Destroy Jobs and Hurt America's Poorest Workers



> "The idea of using a minimum wage to overcome poverty is old, honorable—and fundamentally flawed," The New York Times editorial board wrote in 1987. "It's time to put this hoary debate behind us, and find a better way to improve the lives of people who work very hard for very little."
> 
> Last week, the Times editorial board revisited the issue and reached a different conclusion: "The American economy is generating plenty of jobs; the problem is in the paychecks," the paper writes. "The solution is a $15 federal minimum wage."


Huh. Back when the _NYT_ was still a newspaper they got it correct. Now? No so much (on either account...).


----------



## FeXL

Further on Grapes.

Don Cherry and the Alpha White Male



> If Don Cherry’s not the most colourful Canadian ever, he’s in the running. Wardrobe alone puts him on the list, but that’s mere sidebar to an extraordinary life. The man’s iconic. Even without the 40-year broadcasting career, he’d be famous. Yet they cast him aside like yesterday’s garbage. They cancelled him, and they badmouthed him on the way out. That’s how they do it now.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Florida man gets 90 days in jail for spitting on Trump supporter in MAGA hat



> A Florida man who was caught on a restaurant security camera spitting on a 67-year-old Trump supporter wearing a MAGA hat was sentenced to 90 days in Indian River County Jail, a report said.
> 
> Democrat Matthias Ajple, 43, was convicted of battering Robert Youngblood in an attack at Hurricane Grill & Wings in Vero Beach, documents obtained by The Smoking Gun show.
> 
> On Oct. 25, Ajple walked around the restaurant’s bar and told Youngblood, “You should go back to Russia, you f–king communist.”


----------



## FeXL

Shocka.

Fair or dangerous? Days after ending cash bail, New York has second thoughts



> On Jan. 1, a landmark New York law curtailing the use of cash bail went into effect, signaling a leap in a nationwide movement to reduce the number of people held in jails.
> 
> But after less than a week under the new system, elected officials are already having second thoughts, rattled by stories of suspects' being set free and committing new crimes ─ including that of a woman accused of an anti-Semitic attack in New York City.
> 
> The backlash, led by conservative lawmakers and law enforcement authorities, is sweeping up some Democrats who pushed for the law, including Gov. Andrew Cuomo, who said Monday that it remains "a work in progress."


'Cause it's always a great idea to make a stupid law first & consider the consequences after...


----------



## FeXL

Nancy Pelosi to Introduce Resolution Implying Pre-emptive Surrender to Iran



> Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) wrote a letter to her Democrat colleagues in the House on Sunday to reveal a new “War Powers Resolution” that amounts to a pre-emptive surrender to Iran in ongoing hostilities.
> 
> Pelosi’s letter begins with the declaration that President Donald Trump’s airstrike last week targeting Iranian General Qasem Suleimani, leader of the terrorist Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps (IGRC) Quds Force, responsible for the murders of hundreds of Americans and for recent attacks on the U.S. embassy in Baghdad, was “provocative and disproportionate,” terms suggesting the attack was illegal under international law and could constitute a war crime.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

James O'Keefe Hints That a Big Story Is About to Drop on Bernie Sanders' Head



> He calls it a "bombshell tape," in replying to a Trump tweet about the Soviet-loving socialist.
> 
> Meanwhile, the two most overtly, admittedly socialist candidates, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, are fighting to be winner of the Twitter Leftist Primary.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

SHUT UP! Indiana School Tries to Silence Parents on Facebook with Draconian Policy



> An Indiana school district is under fire for writing a policy that parents and the ACLU say is a violation of their First Amendment rights and an attempt to shield the board from legitimate criticism. The North West Hendricks School Corporation’s “Parent Code of Conduct ” says parents shall not "use Facebook or any other Social Network to make rude/offensive comments towards individual staff members or the school in general." It goes on to outlaw the use of "Facebook or any other Social Network to campaign against or fuel outrage against individual staff members, the school, or policies implemented by the school or district." If a parent is in violation of these rules they can be banned from school property and events, according to the policy.


----------



## FeXL

Reductio Ad Absurdum; Or How To Make Leftists Defend The Indefensible



> This is exactly the sort of thing that conservatives should be doing...using the rhetoric and flawed reasoning of the left against them.
> 
> This state senator is a Democrat who is pro gun-rights, although this is Vermont, which may be the nuttiest state in the union, so it's not surprising.
> 
> Bill would ban cellphone use for those under 21
> 
> The bill was introduced by Sen. John Rodgers, D-Essex-Orleans. Rodgers said Wednesday he introduced the bill to make a point.
> 
> “I have no delusions that it’s going to pass. I wouldn’t probably vote for it myself,” he said.
> 
> He said he’s a strong supporter of the Second Amendment and the Legislature “seems bent on taking away our Second Amendment rights.”
> 
> *He said, based on the information presented in the bill, a cellphone is much more dangerous than a gun.*​


Bold mine.

The problem with that logic is that banning guns is absolutely _not_ about safety. It's about _control_.


----------



## FeXL

F'ing hypocrites...

Horgan says 'rule of law applies,' LNG pipeline will proceed despite protests



> A natural gas pipeline across northern British Columbia is vital to the region’s economic future and it will be built despite the objections of some Indigenous leaders, Premier John Horgan said Monday.
> 
> He said the courts have ruled in favour of the project and the rule of law will apply to ensure work continues on the Coastal GasLink pipeline, which would start near Dawson Creek and extend to an export terminal at Kitimat.
> 
> The 670-kilometre pipeline is part of a $40 billion LNG Canada project.


Alberta needs to turn off all gas & oil pipelines heading west. Immediately. We'll return to the negotiating table in about 10 days or so, after they've stewed in their own frozen juices for a while.


----------



## FeXL

Not very ladylike...

Jessica Yaniv attacked reporter outside courthouse



> Yesterday, Canadian transwoman Jessica Yaniv was in court on weapons charges stemming from a YouTube interview. During the interview, Yaniv pulled out a taser and demonstrated that it worked. Tasers are not legal for the public to own in Canada so Yaniv was arrested.
> 
> Waiting outside the courthouse yesterday were reporters for Rebel Media. One of them went inside and asked if Yaniv would be pleading guilty. Police approached the reporter and accused him of taking photos inside the courthouse (which is not allowed in Canada). While the reporter was showing the police his phone, Yaniv slipped out of the courtroom. The reporter got up and followed:
> 
> When Yaniv made a second attempt to leave, the same reporter was waiting and asked the same question. That’s when Yaniv got aggressive and threw punches, one of which allegedly connected with the reporter’s head. Some very NSFW language in this clip:


Related:

Is Ms. Yaniv Going Away to Jail?



> J. Yaniv just punched me in the back of the head. Just spoke to police. Luckily there are two security cameras directly overhead at the courthouse. I need an advil. pic.twitter.com/3hfm2CfYhq
> 
> — Keean Bexte 🇨🇦🇭🇰 (@TheRealKeean) January 14, 2020​
> Feel free to contact the Committee to Protect Journalists to see what they’re going to do about this violence to one of their own


Comments hilarious, including this one:



> ward says:
> January 14, 2020 at 2:30 pm
> 
> Don’t you know that Keenan is not a real journalist? He works for the Rebel. Real journalists are funded by the government.​


Yeppers...


----------



## FeXL

Project Veritas: Sanders staffer says 'cities burn' if Trump reelected, predicts violence at DNC



> A Project Veritas video released Tuesday showed a man identified as a campaign organizer for Sen. Bernard Sanders, a Democratic presidential candidate, saying “cities burn” if President Trump wins reelection and predicting violence against police at the 2020 Democratic National Convention in Milwaukee.
> 
> Asked what would happen if Mr. Trump is reelected, the man described as Sanders campaign field organizer Kyle Jurek said, “F–ing cities burn,” adding, “I mean, we don’t have a lot of time left, we have to save f–ing human civilization.”


TDS at its finest...


----------



## FeXL

*~v Becauth ith's 2015!!!*

It's far better to to infect the entire continent with corona virus than to appear politically incorrect on the world stage. Mustn't jeopardize that UN seat...

Wouldn't wanna hurt anybody's feelings



> U.S. airports have started to screen inbound Chinese flights. Canada... *well, not so much...*


Asshole...


----------



## FeXL

Happy little trees growing all over the place...

N.Y. Justice Dem Appears to Support Substituting Art Class for Jail Time



> A New York City congressional candidate endorsed by the same progressive group that backed Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.) and Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) appears to support supplanting jail time with art classes.
> 
> Democratic congressional hopeful Jamaal Bowman on Wednesday shared an article detailing a New York City program that allows arrestees to avoid prosecution by attending a two-hour art course. Brooklyn district attorney Eric Gonzalez said the program is about "holding people accountable." Any perpetrator who attends the course has their case dismissed with no criminal record registered.


----------



## FeXL

Bro-Fo's getting investigated? :yikes:

Finally. The Feds — including ICE — appear to be investigating Rep. Ilhan Omar.



> At least three departments are reviewing what could be the worst-ever crime spree by an elected US official


Long, _long,_ overdue...


----------



## FeXL

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers: The Democrat Party is "Center-Conservative;" "We don't have a left party"



> What a goon.
> 
> Speaking at an event commemorating Martin Luther King Jr. Day, Ocasio-Cortez knocked her own party for not being progressive enough.
> 
> "We don't have a left party in the United States. The Democratic Party is not a left party," the freshman congresswoman began, which sparked applause from the audience. "The Democratic Party is a center or a center-conservative party.”
> 
> She continued, "We can't even get a floor vote on Medicare-for-all -- not even a floor voted that gets voted down. We can't even get a vote on it. So this is not a left party. There are left members inside the Democratic Party that are working to try to make that shift happen."​
> *The ignorant borderline-developmentally-disabled jackass* then wondered why police didn't break out the guns to patrol the completely-lawful second amendment marchers in Richmond.


Bold mine.

Too polite by half...

Related:

Ocasio-Cortez Calls The Democratic Party ‘Center-Conservative’



> During Blackout for Human Rights’ fifth annual MLK Now event, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., said the Democratic Party is a “center-conservative” party. She cited the inability of Congress to vote on “Medicare for All” as the sole reason for this claim.


Wah.


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Left Claims Women Are Essential To Business But Optional To Families



> Washington state Democrats continue to run the table with their majority. They opened the new year with several egregious legislative initiatives, from decriminalizing underage prostitution to pushing the comprehensive sexual education program soundly rejected by a majority of Washington state parents late last year. Also up on the overreaching docket is SB 6037, which would require every public company to have a “gender-diverse board of directors.”
> 
> It would appear the Senate Democrats believe representation of both sexes is of great importance. Unfortunately, their concern regarding sex differences is limited only to the world of business because they spent 2018 scrubbing the words “mother” and “father” from the world of family. The passage of the Uniform Parentage Act in 2018, coincidentally also numbered SB 6037, supported by every Senate Democrat, made one’s sex in parenthood officially optional.


----------



## FeXL

But it's OK! At least Groper McBlackface can't be accuse of being racis'...

CDC expected to announce first US case of “Wuhan Virus” as outbreak spreads



> Last week, I reported that Chinese public health officials were struggling to identify a mysterious strain of pneumonia that has infected dozens of people and had placed the rest of Asia on alert for outbreaks.
> 
> Now, CNN is reporting that Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) is expected to announce that the first case of Wuhan coronavirus has been reported in the United States, in the state of Washington.


You know what would be the ultimate irony? If Prinz Dummkopf contracted it...


----------



## FeXL

Astounding: 200 NYC-area illegal aliens with ignored ICE detainers were charged with homicide



> On the heels of the shocking news that NYC officials released the accused murderer of a 92-year-old Queens woman just weeks before the murder in defiance of an ICE detainer, acting ICE director Matthew Albence revealed an outrageous statistic about NYC and illegal alien crime.
> 
> “Last year, ICE lodged 7,526 detainers by our New York bureau field office,” declared Albence at Friday’s press conference at ICE’s New York City headquarters. “Criminals against whom these detainers were lodged accounted for 17,873 criminal convictions and another 6,500 criminal charges.” Then, Albence revealed that included among those crimes were 200 homicides, over 500 robberies, over 1,000 sexual offenses, over 1,000 weapons offenses, over 3,500 assaults, and over 1,500 DUIs.
> 
> How many detainers were honored out of all these requests to notify ICE before these dangerous foreign criminals were released? Just about 10!


----------



## FeXL

Joe Biden Sternly Warns Compliant Media Not to Report On His or His Son's Involvement in Corruption



> And of course the Brave Firefighters tipped their fedoras.
> 
> John Solomon rebuts the Instruction Manual that Joe Biden gave to his media enablers:
> 
> *Fact: Joe Bden admitted to forcing Shokin's firing in March 2016.*
> 
> It is irrefutable, and not a conspiracy theory, that Joe Biden bragged in this 2018 speech to a foreign policy group that he threatened in March 2016 to withhold $1 billion in U.S. aid to Kiev if then-Ukraine’s president Petro Poroshenko didn't immediately fire Shokin.
> 
> "I said, 'You're not getting the billion.' I'm going to be leaving here in, I think it was about six hours. I looked at them and said: 'I'm leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money,'" Biden told the 2018 audience in recounting what he told Poroshenko
> 
> "Well, son of a bitch, he got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time,: Biden told the Council on Foreign Relations event.​


Curiously, a story ignored by the Progs when they baselessly accused Trump of that very thing.

Shocka... XX)

A Computer Security Firm Closely Linked to Democrats Is Claiming THE RUSSKIES HACKED BURISMA!!!



> Shades of Crowdstrike.
> 
> And the #FakeNews has started again.
> 
> A cybersecurity firm that is providing about half of the Democrat 2020 presidential candidates security services at cut-rate prices, claims that the Russians in November hacked into Burisma Holdings, the notoriously corrupt energy company at the center of Ukraine scandal.
> 
> According to the New York Times, the timing of the breaches suggest that the Russians could be trying to dig up "potentially embarrassing material on the Bidens," just like they did to the Clintons in 2016.
> 
> ...
> 
> Some conservatives suspect that the Russia hacking Burisma story is another Democrat operation designed to "pre-emptively" discredit any damaging Ukraine news that reflects badly on the Bidens.​


----------



## FeXL

Tulsi Gabbard Sues Hillary Clinton for Defaming Her as a "Russian Asset"



> I have in my hands a list of twenty Soviets working for the State Department.
> 
> Rep. Tulsi Gabbard (D., Hawaii) on Wednesday filed a defamation lawsuit against twice-failed presidential candidate Hillary Clinton for "carelessly and recklessly" accusing her of being a Russian asset.
> 
> "Tulsi Gabbard is running for President of the United States, a position Clinton has long coveted, but has not been able to attain," Gabbard's attorney Brian Dunne said in a statement. "Although Rep. Gabbard's presidential campaign continues to gain momentum, she has seen her political and personal reputation smeared and her candidacy intentionally damaged by Clinton's malicious and demonstrably false remarks."
> 
> Gabbard's lawsuit, which was filed in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of New York, says it seeks to hold "political elites" like Clinton accountable for "distorting the truth in the middle of a critical Presidential election." It also contends that Clinton made her accusations with "obvious malicious intent."​


Related:

Bill’s Wife



> Tulsi Gabbard — staying one step ahead of the Clintons.


----------



## FeXL

Trump hid them there!!!

Protesters in Puerto Rico Call for Governor's Resignation After Aid Found in Warehouse



> Hundreds of protesters in Puerto Rico demonstrated outside the governor's mansion and capitol building in San Juan, calling on Governor Wanda Vazquez to resign. The protest stems from a video showing tons of disaster relief supplies -- some of it from Hurricane Gloria in 2017, that was discovered in a warehouse. A video of a crowd storming the warehouse went viral on social media last week, leading to nationwide outrage.


Related:

Warehouse full of unused emergency supplies sparks uproar in Puerto Rico



> People in a southern Puerto Rico city discovered a warehouse filled with water, cots and other unused emergency supplies, then set off a social media uproar Saturday when they broke in to retrieve goods as the area struggles to recover from a strong earthquake.
> 
> With anger spreading in the U.S. territory after video of the event in Ponce appeared on Facebook, Gov. Wanda Vázquez quickly fired the director of the island’s emergency management agency.
> 
> The governor said she had ordered an investigation after learning the emergency supplies had been piled in the warehouse since Hurricane Maria battered Puerto Rico in September 2017.


----------



## FeXL

Curious you never hear the Progs complaining about this...

The Cannabis Industry’s Dirty Energy Secret



> Your average marijuana plant is a rather unimposing, forest green weed that blends well with nature. The dirty truth, however, is that the business of growing cannabis is anything but green. In fact, the growing of pot is so power-intensive that its ecological footprint is quickly becoming an environmental nightmare.
> 
> *The $344 billion cannabis industry is one of the country’s most energy-intensive in the world, frequently demanding an array of heating, ventilation and air-conditioning (HVAC) systems, fans and 24-hour indoor lighting rigs at multiple growing sites.*


Bold mine.

But it's OK!!! All their power comes from bird choppers & solar panels. Right? RIGHT?!

More:



> A 2017 study by New Frontier Data revealed that only 25% of marijuana is produced legally, which is hardly surprising considering that recreational weed is legal in only 11 states and Washington DC. *In effect, this means that growing marijuana could be consuming as much as 3-4% of the country’s electricity.*


Bold mine.

ICE bad! Pot? Wow, man...:love2:


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when these little nuggets of truth sneak past the polished narrative...

The Tolerant Left: 2020



> In last week’s videos, Project Veritas Action Fund exposed the shocking comments of an Iowa Field Organizer for the Bernie Sanders Presidential Campaign, Kyle Jurek. In today’s new video, a South Carolina Field Organizer for the Sanders Campaign, Martin Weissgerber, is secretly recorded praising the Soviet Union, admitting his fantasies about forcing a violent overthrow of the United States federal government, and speaking favorably about forcing Americans into “Re-Education Camps.”​


Related:

Project Veritas: Another Bernie Organizer Praises Soviet Gulags, Dreams of GOP in ‘Re-Education Camps’



> “I’m ready to start tearing bricks up,” says a man identified as Martin Weissgerber, a Sanders field organizer in South Carolina, according to hidden camera footage. “I’m no cap bro, I’ll straight up get armed. I want to learn how to shoot and go train. I’m ready for the revolution, bro.”
> 
> Next, Weissgerber is seen musing about whether Sanders should take over the legislative and judicial branches’ decision-making abilities on the issue of climate change.
> 
> “Do we just cease — do we just dissolve the Senate, House of Representatives, the judicial branch, and have someone like Bernie Sanders and a cabinet of people make all the decision on climate? I mean, I’m serious,” he says.


Yet, _yet_, AOC figgers that the current crop of Progs is center-right...

Related, too:


----------



## FeXL

That's some measuring stick they're using...

Biological Male Who Broke Woman’s Skull In MMA Fight Named “Bravest Athlete in History”



> What in the hell is going on in America? An MMA fighter, a male to female transgender athlete who is dominating her sport and who twice broke an opponent’s skull has been named the bravest athlete in history.
> 
> Wow. This is a sucker’s game that many seem to be failing for. Fallon Fox is a former navy specialist who has been winning fights ever since switching over to the women’s side.
> 
> Don Trump Jr. was stunned by the news saying:
> 
> *“More insanity. Where are the feminists? A biological male fractures the scull of an incredible female athlete in a women’s sporting event & is named “bravest athlete in history.”*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

‘You F*cking C*nt’: Stephanie Grisham Inundated with Sexist Hatred, Threats as Establishment Media Pile On



> White House Press Secretary Stephanie Grisham has seen an increased level of overtly hateful messages and sexist threats since the establishment media have intensified criticisms of her in recent weeks, Breitbart News has learned exclusively.


----------



## FeXL

"Do as we say, not as we do!!!"

Prince Charles flew 16,000 miles in just 11 days using three private jets and one helicopter before proudly posing with Greta Thunberg in Davos



> Prince Charles was last night facing embarrassment after taking a series of private jet flights while lecturing world leaders about climate change.
> 
> On a trip to the World Economic Forum in Davos last week, the Prince met activist Greta Thunberg and used an electric Jaguar car to travel to the Swiss resort.
> 
> But the MoS can reveal that in the 11 days before his high-profile appearance, Charles took three flights on private jets for official Government business and one on a helicopter.
> 
> After his speech last Wednesday, during which he urged world leaders to take ‘bold and imaginative action’ on the environment, he took a fourth jet to Israel for an official trip.


Good ol' Prince Chuckles...


----------



## FeXL

The 'Post-Bail Reform' Era in New York Has Gotten Off to a Rocky Start



> I love this from _New York Post_ columnist Bob McManus: "Not only does government usually get more of what it encourages, when it comes to crime, it also gets more of what it fails to discourage."
> 
> McManus is highlighting the uptick in crime this month following the passage of bail reform, which essentially allows criminals charged with most crimes to walk out of the court room without posting a bond, signifying their promise to show up at their court hearing.


----------



## FeXL

Prog heads exploding.

Donald Trump to Become First U.S. President to Speak at March for Life



> Donald Trump will become the first president in U.S. history to speak at the March for Life on Friday on the National Mall.


----------



## FeXL

Stunning and Brave: Fake Doctor Who Falls to Lowest Ratings In _Thirty One Years_; "Batwoman" Tells the World She's a Lesbian, and Loses Almost a Half Million Viewers in a Week



> Get Woke...
> 
> Doctor Who is the need of a defibrillator as the show continues to have one foot in the grave as its latest episode is the worst viewed in 31 years of its 57-year history.
> 
> Sunday's episode, "Nikola Tesla's Night of Terror," was only watched by 4.04 million viewers in the UK.
> 
> We have to go way back to Season 23 of September, 1986 to see a lesser amount of viewers as "The Mysterious Planet" Part Four only had 3.7 million viewers tuning in.​
> And the first run of Doctor Who was cancelled a couple of years after that terrible rating.


Haven't watched either & could care less.


----------



## FeXL

It’s All Terribly Unfair



> This just in:
> 
> Punctuality centres whiteness.​
> Indeed, it’s “systemic white supremacy.” According to a downtrodden soul at Tulane University, where tuition is a mere $60,000 a year, and where the oppressed huddle for comfort against the Cold Winds of Whiteness.


From the comments:



> Francois says:
> January 27, 2020 at 10:53 am
> 
> is it cultural appropriation if I (as a white guy) show up late ?


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## FeXL

From the Nazi collaborator himself!

George Soros in Davos: 2020 Election Will Determine ‘Fate of the World’



> Left-wing billionaire George Soros on Thursday reportedly warned that the 2020 election will determine the “fate of the world” and lashed out at President Donald Trump during a private dinner event at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland.
> 
> Soros, the 89-year-old founder of the progressive advocacy organization Open Society Foundations, accused the president of being a “con man” and a “narcissist” who wants the world to “revolve around him,” according to CNBC.
> 
> “When his fantasy of becoming president became a reality,” his ego swelled, Soros said, adding: *“This has turned his narcissism into a malignant disease.”*


Bold mine.

The iron...


----------



## FeXL

In defence of 'old' people everywhere, including the white males



> The race for the Democratic presidential nomination, which began with a full smorgasbord of candidates, has greatly narrowed. The view now is that it may come down to a contest between the two white-haired seniors of the party, Joe Biden and Bernie Sanders. Such a wide and diverse spread at the beginning — feminists and spiritualists, strong candidates of colour, a gay man — the whole spectrum of progressive diversity was on offer. And it’s come to this: two old white males. You can feel the progressive rue from here?
> 
> Can such things be? A party built around the dogmas of identity politics, catering to every sub-splinter of the “oppressed and marginalized,” selects as its standard-bearers against Donald — the patriarch — Trump, from the only reviled category in the universe of group identity, that of old, white, males.
> 
> In the party that up until very recently belonged to Hillary Clinton, the OWM triplex is the most deplorable in the whole basket of deplorables.


Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Elizabeth Warren’s Daughter Amelia Piggybacked off Mom to Cash In on Corporate Contracts



> Amelia Warren Tyagi, daughter of Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA), piggybacked off her mother to cash in on corporate clients for her new company during the presidential hopeful’s time chairing the Troubled Asset Relief Program (TARP) oversight committee, Government Accountability Institute (GAI) president and Breitbart News senior contributor Peter Schweizer reveals in his investigative book, _Profiles in Corruption: Abuse of Power by America’s Progressive Elite_.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Quebec politician praises coronavirus for reducing carbon footprint in Wuhan



> Quebec politician and radio talk show host Luc Ferrandez has suggested that the coronavirus has had one “positive” outcome for the city of Wuhan, China—it’s reduced the carbon footprint.


----------



## FeXL

No, it's not a _Beaverton_ article...


New York Requires Citizens to Obtain ‘Stargazing Permit’ To Admire the Stars in Public Parks



> Here is a story that shows progressive policies to be not only destructive, but also depressingly stupid. New York State recently passed a law requiring citizens to obtain a permit if they wish to gaze at the stars in public parks. No, really. You read that right. In New York, you must pay for a license to look at the freaking stars.


You simply cannot fix stupid.


----------



## FeXL

Long overdue.

Federal Government May Tighten Restrictions On Service Animals On Planes



> The U.S. Department of Transportation is considering tightening the rules for taking service animals on planes after increased customer complaints and lobbying from the airlines who think current regulations are too lenient.


An emotional support _squirrel?_ Or _peacock?_ _Iguana?_

Pull the other finger...


----------



## FeXL

What I want to know is, did they get enough hugs growing up?

Seattle commuter shooting: Nearly 70 prior arrests among three suspects



> Isn’t it time we “do something” about shootings in America? Well, last week there was a shooting at one of downtown Seattle’s busiest street corners, yet it was barely covered by the media. There were about 75 opportunities to “do something” to prevent the murder, as is the case with almost every major city shooting you don’t hear about in the media. This is yet another example of the need for criminal control as a more effective public safety tool than gun control.
> 
> Last Wednesday night, right around rush hour, gunfire erupted on a busy Seattle street near a bus stop with numerous commuters and pedestrians nearby. One person was killed and seven were wounded, including a 9-year-old boy. This wasn’t the typical gang fight that erupted deep in a bad neighborhood; it placed numerous commuters in the crossfire. Two Amazon workers were shot.


----------



## FeXL

I actually don't have a problem with this. I mean, Don LeMon is a complete psychobabbling wilfully ignorant Prog idiot, but just consider the source.

On the other hand, I laugh my ass off at the stupid stuff Progs do & think all the time!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



> Don Lemon: When I Was Laughing Uproariously at Borderline Racist Attacks on Low-Status Whites, I Was Only Laughing Because... _I Couldn't Hear the Jokes I Was Laughing At?!!_





> Oh.
> 
> I see.
> 
> Yesterday, when you started laughing like someone with a mental problem at Rick Wilson's Rebus-puzzle Dad Joke, I thought you were just borderline retarded.
> 
> But now that you're claiming you were only laughing at the jokes because you couldn't _hear_ the jokes you were laughing at, I now think you're all-the-way-home retarded.
> 
> Don Lemon is a _black hole_ of ignorance and lies.
> 
> The guy who wondered if a free-roaming black hole was eating airplanes out of the sky is having a laugh about profound ignorance?


Calling deplorables ******** is a compliment, Don. And precisely why the US is in the great state it currently is. And, _and_, come November, Don's (and every other Prog's) tears are going to be sweet nectar, once again.


----------



## FeXL

"The Dangerous Rise of Men Who Won't Date 'Woke' Women"



> Bitter, angry unattractive man-hating sexist thinks it's "dangerous" that men say "Swipe Left."
> 
> Not wanting to date "woke" women, far from being laughable, is actually one of the more insidious aspects of it. Spend an afternoon on any major dating app and you’ll come across (generally white) men saying openly sexist and misogynistic things. They might say "no psychos" or that they "****ing hate big eyebrows" in their bios. And, by and large, they also tend to hold extremely right-wing views and see themselves as victims of liberal thinking.
> 
> In fact, as I was writing this, a dear friend sent me a screenshot of a guy she’s just matched with who describes Jordan B Peterson as his "dream dinner guest". Yes, the same Jordan B Peterson who thinks that white privilege is a "Marxist lie" and wants millennials to drop their obsession with "social justice".
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> All of this, of course, speaks not only to the presence of the very active online communities of *anti-feminist incels* but to the prevalence of the hideous and incorrect ideas they promote.​


Wait, something's tickling the ol' memory banks here...



> By the way, feminists/leftists have long been saying they won't date anyone who doesn't self-identify as a feminist or leftist.


DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!! We have a Winnah!!!


----------



## FeXL

Shocka.

Curiously, it's not for failing miserably to clean the feces & needles from the streets...

San Francisco official in charge of cleaning up city’s filthy streets arrested



> The head of San Francisco Public Works, which is in charge of cleaning up the city’s feces-filled streets, has been arrested by the FBI on suspicion of public corruption.
> 
> San Francisco Public Works Director Mohammed Nuru was arrested Monday alongside Nick Bovis, the owner of a popular sports bar in Fisherman’s Wharf, Lefty O-Doul’s. Sources told NBC Bay Area that Nuru was arrested on suspicion of accepting bribes for airport concession contracts.


----------



## FeXL

Once again, you simply cannot fix stupid...

A Disturbing Number of People Think Coronavirus Is Related to Corona Beer



> BoingBoing discovered that in the past few days, there has also been a spike in searches for "*corona beer virus*," because apparently people are under the impression that coronavirus, also known as nCoV, has something to do with Corona brand beer...
> 
> ...
> 
> The searches have been prevalent in North America (but not in Mexico, where the beer is produced) and western Europe (we see you, Finland), as well as in Australia, India, Indonesia, Japan, and New Zealand.


Bold mine.


----------



## Beej

How knitters got knotted in a purity spiral
https://unherd.com/2020/01/cast-out-how-knitting-fell-into-a-purity-spiral/


> White Fragility in particular implied that all dissent from its tenets was itself a sign of racism. Like Stalin’s show trials or witch-ducking, the loop had been closed. In game theory terms, objecting to something was now always a dominant strategy, and rejecting an allegation of racism was always a losing strategy. Inevitably, a ratchet effect took hold in which those with the most strident vision of what ‘diversity’ meant were effectively handed the keys to the castle. That is — until someone with a more strident vision turned up behind them…





> “People who are trying to prevent members of society from speaking the truth will often punish minor criticisms,” he told me. “Simply to send the message to the rest of society that no dissent will be tolerated and no attempt to form an opposing group — even one that differs only slightly from the status quo — will be tolerated. If you allow minor differences, you allow people to coordinate around minor differences, and that can encourage even greater opposition. If people get that sense, then the whole process can unravel.”


The article is not just about progressive purity spirals, but those are most common nowadays. Diversity is not a strength to the puritans. Diversity is treated as a moral outrage.


----------



## FeXL

Anyone who doesn't question immediately anything any faction of the UN says is an idiot, wilful or otherwise.

World Health Organization Chief Blames ‘Human Error’ on Calling Coronavirus Threat ‘Moderate’



> World Health Organization (WHO) Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus blamed “human error” on Wednesday for the United Nations agency initially downplaying the global threat of the deadly coronavirus.
> 
> WHO is walking back its assessment after publishing a report this week, in which it called the risk surrounding the killer Chinese illness “moderate.”
> 
> “WHO deeply regrets the error in this week’s situation report, which inserted the word ‘moderate’ inaccurately in the #coronavirus global risk assessment,” Ghebreyesus wrote on Twitter Wednesday. “This was a human error in preparing the report. *I have repeatedly stated the high risk of the outbreak.*”


Bold mine.

S'okay. The shrewd among us have already sourced reliable information & have come to that conclusion ourselves...


----------



## FeXL

I'm sure they'll all hang around, waiting with bated breath for their court date. No, really...

New York Frees Six Drug Dealers Accused of Running $7M Fentanyl Ring



> New York’s newly implemented jailbreak policy has freed six accused drug dealers who allegedly operated a $7 million heroin-fentanyl packaging ring out of a Bronx, New York City, apartment.


More:



> Just a day after being arrested, the six accused drug dealers were released without bail as part of New York’s “bail reform” law that allows suspected criminals deemed “non-violent” to be freed from jail without ever having to post bail.
> 
> Now, the six accused drug dealers are expected to show up for their court date on February 27, and if they do, New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio’s office will provide them with gifts such as Mets tickets, movie passes, and gift cards to go shopping.


Further:



> Also, as part of the New York law, the six accused drug dealers will have the ability to investigate the crime scene for themselves with their defense attorneys before going to trial. This means the six suspects can return to the Bronx apartment and collect their own evidence in their defense.
> 
> Additionally, the New York law mandates that the prosecution hand over all the names of the witnesses set to testify against the six suspects within the next two weeks — a provision of the law the opponents have said will lead to witness intimidation.


:yikes:

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Trump Supporters Score Higher on Verbal Ability Tests



> On the verbal ability test (WORDSUM), not surprisingly the median number of vocabulary questions correct was the same for both Clinton and Trump supporters: 6 out of 10 words correct. *The mean verbal ability score for Trump supporters was 6.15 words correct, while the mean verbal ability score for Clinton supporters was 5.69 correct, a difference of nearly a half a question on a 10-question test.* This moderate difference is statistically significant at p<.0005.
> 
> *Further, Trump supporters score significantly higher on verbal ability (6.15 correct) than the rest of the public combined (5.70 correct), whereas Clinton supporters score significantly lower on verbal ability (5.69 correct) than the rest of the public combined (5.98 correct).*


Links' bold.

Huh. Who knew?


----------



## FeXL

So, for you lefty, ideologic, Progs (BIRM) who absolutely hate corporate welfare, I would like to pose one simple question: Where is the outrage here?

Trudeau hands MasterCard a gift of your money



> Forget the corporate welfare for Canadian Tire’s electric car chargers or the $12 million Justin Trudeau gave Loblaws to help them buy fridges.
> 
> We’ve got a new champion for companies pigging out at the taxpayer trough: MasterCard.
> 
> That’s right, the Trudeau government is actually giving a handout to a major financial company that makes billions each year.
> 
> In a little-noticed government news release last week, Industry Minister Navdeep Bains announced a gift of $50 million to MasterCard to help them set up shop in Vancouver.


Or is this simply all entirely acceptable to you hypocrites because:
A) It's fine because the Lieberals are doing it;
B) It's fine because the cause aligns with your belief system;
C) All of the above.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, Mebbe they can load him up with the latest warmist BS scare material & the robot can sermonize us!!! Woohoo!!!

PETA Calls For Punxsutawney Phil To Be Replaced With AI Robot For Groundhog Day



> People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals wrote in a letter to the Punxsutawney Groundhog Club this week that the time has come to end the decades-old tradition. PETA says the Club could begin *using a high-tech animatronic groundhog that could actually predict the weather using artificial intelligence.*
> 
> “Gentle, vulnerable groundhogs are not barometers,” PETA Executive Vice President Tracy Reiman said. “PETA is offering the club a win-win situation: Breathe life into a tired tradition and finally do right by a long-suffering animal.”


Bold mine.

Would that be the selfsame AI that's has failed multiple times to realize a Faustian end to the world? Askin' for a friend...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> So, for you lefty, ideologic, Progs (BIRM) who absolutely hate corporate welfare, I would like to pose one simple question: Where is the outrage here?
> 
> Trudeau hands MasterCard a gift of your money
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this simply all entirely acceptable to you hypocrites because:
> A) It's fine because the Lieberals are doing it;
> B) It's fine because the cause aligns with your belief system;
> C) All of the above.


CM: It's fine because the US is sending too much on the military.


----------



## FeXL

:---(

In Landslide Defeat, Dems Lose Race That Was Supposed To Start Turning Texas Blue



> For years, Democrats have been talking about flipping Texas from red to blue, thereby thwarting Republican chances of winning the presidency or likely holding the House of Representatives ever again.
> 
> That prospect took a serious hit on Tuesday when Texans elected Republican businessman Gary Gates over Democratic educator Eliz Markowitz by an impressive 58 to 42 percent margin to become the next state representative for the 28th District.


More:



> *Democrats nationally poured more than $1 million into the contest...*


Bold mine.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

LOL: DNC Plotting to Re-Introduce "Super Delegate" Voters to Screw Bernie Sanders Again



> What did those nice Bernie Sanders' staffers say...? Oh right: If Bernie doesn't win, "cities will burn," starting with the DNC Convention in Milwaukee.
> 
> Civil war in the Democrat Party?
> 
> _please please please please please please
> 
> ohhhh please please please please please please please_


----------



## FeXL

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Things Progressives Say



> The state gives us our rights.
> 
> Safety is better than freedom.
> 
> Property is what the state allows you to have.
> 
> It's OK when we do it.
> 
> Nobody needs to have __________.
> 
> Our violence is free speech.
> 
> Your free speech is violence.
> 
> If we didn't win, it wasn't fair.


Much more at the link.

Scroll down to the "Oops" meme, as well.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left.

"Flight Manual:" Twitter Traveler Claims That A "Very Drunk" Female Biden Staffer Gave Her Seatmate -- a Man Unknown To Her Before the Encounter -- Some, Uh, Noisy Hand-Release



> Joe Biden -- a man known for nuzzling and sniffing tweenagers -- has staffers who give hand out zipper-frisks to airplane seatmates.
> 
> It's almost as if Joe Biden, in going to second base with strangers, signaled to his staffers that going to third base was cool too.


----------



## FeXL

You can't make this stuff up.

Pro-Abortion Bloomberg’s $10 Million Super Bowl Ad Says He’s ‘Fighting For Every Child’



> 2020 Democratic presidential candidate Mike Bloomberg released a campaign ad that says Bloomberg is “fighting for every child,” though the candidate supports abortion access.
> 
> Bloomberg’s campaign released the ad “George” Thursday, a Super Bowl ad about gun violence that will cost Bloomberg about $10 million, Politico reported. (RELATED: Bloomberg Allegedly Told An Employee To Abort Her Baby: ‘Kill It’)
> 
> “Lives are being lost every day. It is a national crisis,” Texas mother Calandrian Simpson Kemp, whose 20-year-old son was shot and killed in September 2013, said in the ad. “I heard Mike Bloomberg speak.”
> 
> “He’s been in this fight for so long,” she said. “He heard mothers crying, so he started fighting.”


I don't really need to cite lives lost to abortion vs gun deaths here, do I?

Thought not...


----------



## FeXL

Hypocritical Prog?

Shocka...

Elizabeth Warren makes money from petroleum mineral rights, transfers them to children, then attacks fossil fuels – Life on Hypocrisy Trail isn’t pretty



> Unbelievable as it sounds, Elizabeth Warren earned income from petroleum rights for years, transferred those rights to her children, then launched her blistering assault on the petroleum industry. On the long campaign trail ahead, you will be hard pressed to find another example of human behaviour as despicable as this one.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats their own.

Embrace Hollywood!



> “Democrats need to embrace Hollywood because this is where they need to come to learn how to tell a story.” – Michael Moore
> 
> Michael Moore (@MMFlint) explodes at the @DNC just now at a Bernie rally in Clive, Iowa: “The DNC will not allow Cory Booker on that stage, will not allow Julian Castro … but they’re going to allow Mike Bloomberg because HE HAS A BILLION F*CKING DOLLARS?!" pic.twitter.com/76ChQRsKgN
> 
> — Tom Elliott (@tomselliott) February 1, 2020​
> His criticism is rock solid of course — which means Moore has just become a big, big problem that won’t shut up.
> 
> Michael Moore explains that Rashida did not start the boos, but was merely reacting to the boos and anger in the room at Hillary for saying “nobody likes Bernie.” He says Hillary’s disparaging comments are just helping Trump. pic.twitter.com/Jey50KdBWu
> 
> — 29 U.S.C. § 157 (@OrganizingPower) February 1, 2020​
> Which has driven anti-Bernie Democrats into panic-driven attack. Against _Michael Freaking Moore._
> 
> Michael Moore has become a total wanker who’s doing real harm to the liberal cause.
> 
> Moore’s increasingly dishonest and divisive antics are one of the best things Trump still has going for him.
> 
> MSNBC needs to stop giving Michael Moore a platform to spew his harmful bull****.
> 
> — Palmer Report (@PalmerReport) February 1, 2020
> 
> A relevant retweet. With prominent Bernie supporter Michael Moore now amplifying anti-Hillary messaging, I think it's beyond deniability that Bernie is actively trying to consolidate the misogyny/anti-Hillary vote for political gain. https://t.co/vsLkcODXl5
> 
> — Fannie Wolfe 🌈 (@fanniesroom) February 1, 2020
> 
> Just turned on the TV and Michael Moore is on just non-stop gaslighting. "Bernie never said a negative word about Hillary". "Bernie staying in the race was bout helping the party..not about Hillary". "Quit trying to help Trump get reelected by your divisive, bullying statements"
> 
> — Centrism Fan Acct 🔹 (@Wilson__Valdez) February 1, 2020​
> What a time to be alive.
> 
> But wait — there’s Bonus Points!
> 
> Des Moines Iowa poll was spiked, here are the results:
> 
> Sanders: 22%
> 
> Warren: 18%
> 
> Buttigieg: 16%
> 
> Biden: 13%
> 
> — Mike Cernovich (@Cernovich) February 2, 2020​


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> I jes' luvs it when the left eats their own.
> 
> Embrace Hollywood!


The poll item is a curious thing. The reason provided sounds like BS, but the previous CNN/DMR poll results were similar to the leaked results, with Sanders first and Biden fourth. There doesn't seem to be a reason to hide the new poll, but would they actually drop a high profile poll a couple days before the primary because one person said they were not offered all the correct candidates on the call?

https://cdn.cnn.com/cnn/2020/images/01/10/rel1_ia.-.democrats.pdf


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> ...but would they actually drop a high profile poll a couple days before the primary because one person said they were not offered all the correct candidates on the call?


You know how sensitive the perpetually offended are...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bro-Fo!

Omar Paid Additional $215,000 From Campaign Coffers to Alleged Boyfriend’s Firm



> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) continues to push campaign cash to a firm run by her alleged boyfriend, filings show.
> 
> Omar's new committee filings submitted Friday morning show that between Oct. 1 and Dec. 31, 2019, her committee made $215,000 in additional payments to the E Street Group, a firm run by political consultant Tim Mynett, Omar's alleged boyfriend. The payments were reported as going toward consulting, direct mail, research services, travel expenses, advertisements, and graphic design.
> 
> The new payments mark another increase in money funneled to the firm. Mynett's group is yet again the highest-paid vendor from Omar's campaign.


Nice work if you can get it.

Definitely has all the makings of a Prog politician...


----------



## FeXL

When I see his freshly excised testicles on a silver plate in front of him, I'll believe he's no longer a threat...

Convicted Child Molester Let Out Of Prison Because They’re Transgender, No Longer A Threat, Government Says



> A convicted sex offender is being let out of prison in Iowa because they identify as a woman and the Iowa Attorney General’s Office says that the transgender criminal is no longer a threat because they have different hormones.
> 
> The Storm Lake Times reported that Joseph Matthew Smith, a 23-year-old convicted of molesting a fellow MCS student in 2014, also molested up to 15 kids, according to a report prepared by the state.
> 
> “A preliminary report prepared by the state’s expert, Dr. Jeffrey Davis, says Smith molested as many as 15 victims, ranging from ages 1 to 13, before being sentenced to prison in December 2015,” The Storm Lake Times reported. “The report found the likelihood of re-offending within five years of release exceeded 20% because victims were of both genders, and because Smith was under age 25 and never had a long-term relationship.”


Related:

Convicted of sex crimes as a man, felon no longer deemed threat because of gender change



> The Iowa Attorney General’s Office is no longer seeking the commitment of a former Midwest Christian Services student convicted of myriad sex crimes because the individual now identifies as a woman.


Related, too:

'Psychopathic' child sex killer uses trans card



> The blunt description of convicted child sex killer Michael Williams was “horrendous and evil.”
> 
> It fits. His pals called him “Pyro.”
> 
> When the 32-year-old was 17 he raped and murdered Nina Courtepatte at an Edmonton-area golf course with several others.
> 
> She was 13-years-old.
> 
> That April in 2005, Nina was strangled, stabbed and then bludgeoned to death with a hammer. Pyro even tried to set the dying girl on fire.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Project Veritas Hidden Camera Video: Bernie Sanders Staffer Admits, "We Attract Truly Radical People"



> Defenses of Soviet gulags, defenses of Soviet totalitarianism, demands for "reeeducation" camps for conservatives.
> 
> This is the actual left.
> 
> It's not the Polite Company Media Left that the naive quislings of NeverTrump thinks it is.
> 
> They think of the left as nice #WokeWhiteLiberals they trade juicy DC Insider gossip with in greenrooms.
> 
> Meanwhile, the real left -- the left that NeverTrump denies even exists -- dreams of violent, bloody political revolution and reeducation work camps for its enemies.


Related:

‘Sure It Does’: Sanders Says Illegal Immigrant Labor Leads To Lower US Wages



> * The New York Times editorial board interviewed Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders, discussing a range of issue before the board decides who it will endorse in the 2020 Democratic primary.
> * The board entered a back-and-forth with Sanders on the topic of illegal immigration, with members pointing out that he once said illegal immigrant labor leads to lower wages for U.S. workers.
> * Sanders — who supports policies that would lead to large-scale legalization of illegal workers — claimed his previous position was “250 years ago” and that he would help the rights of all workers.


Riiiiiight...


----------



## FeXL

Boo!!!

Davos Crowd Frightened, Baffled By Rise Of Populism.



> There is something inescapably ridiculous about a gathering this self-important; certainly Marie Antoinette and her friends dressing up as shepherdesses to celebrate the simple life has nothing on the more than 100 billionaires descending, often by private jet, on an exclusive Swiss ski resort for four days of ostentatious hand-wringing about the problems of the poor and the dangers of climate change. *This year an earnest young aide at registration told me that, to reduce the event’s carbon footprint, no paper maps of the town were being distributed; one could almost feel the waves of relief from the nearby Alpine glaciers at this sign of green progress.*


Bold mine.

More:



> As the millionaires, billionaires and Greta Thunberg assemble in Davos this week to debate the future of the world, they face a crisis of relevance. What if, with all of their competence, experience, cosmopolitan vision and, yes, goodwill, the Davoisie are merely passengers, comfortably ensconced in first-class seats, on a train whose route they do not know and cannot control?


The hard slap of reality upside the head... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> The poll item is a curious thing.


Further:

With Biden Apparently "Imploding," Democrat Liberal Establishment Starts Spinning Caucus as No Big Deal Anyway



> Maybe Russia rigged the vote.
> 
> Try that one.


And:

Iowa Caucus Results Thread
UPDATE: BIDEN WILL HAVE TO STRUGGLE JUST TO MAKE THE _TOP THREE_



> Ohhhh my:
> 
> Jennifer Jacobs
> 
> @JenniferJJacobs
> 
> First alignment at Iowa City-15 was:
> 
> Sanders 98
> Warren 69
> Buttigieg 30
> Yang 21
> Klobuchar 16
> Biden 14
> 
> BUT that’s 248 and the headcount was 246 — so they are recounting.
> 
> #iacaucus2020​


Interesting.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me some good, ol' fashioned Prog hyperbole.

Schiff: If You Don’t Convict Trump He Might Give Alaska Back to Russia



> Adam Schiff argues that under claim a non-criminal action is not impeachable, Pres. Trump could "offer Alaska to the Russians in exchange for support in the next election, or decide to move to Mar-a-Lago permanently and let Jared Kushner run the country." https://t.co/AIOZG9NwS9 pic.twitter.com/RVJZsuYgpt
> 
> — ABC News (@ABC) February 3, 2020​


:yikes:

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## FeXL

I also les' luvs these little snippets of candor that sneak past the censors, too.

‘No one gives a f**k!’ – Liz Warren organizer caught on video trashing transgender cause



> This is pretty great. Project Veritas got video of a Liz Warren field organizer angrily cursing out the transgender cause because it was burying the campaign.
> 
> Wow. From the Blaze:
> 
> _ “At the end of the day if we’re gonna prioritize pronouns over making sure people have a decent standard of living, that’s wrong,” Warren campaign Iowa field organizer Angel Alicea said in a video published Monday by Project Veritas.
> 
> Alicea is referencing a relatively recent emphasis on the use of people’s chosen pronouns, rather than assuming the pronoun of their biological gender. “When you come from where I come from, no one gives a f*** about a godd**n pronoun. They want to know how you’re gonna create a job.”_​


----------



## FeXL

Cut off their noses to spite their faces.

House Dem Admits They Block Legislation Because ‘We Don’t Want to Give the President a Win’



> Rep. Mikie Sherrill (D., N.J.) expressed frustration with her Democratic colleagues at a recent town hall, admitting they block legislation because they "don't want to give the president a win."
> 
> Speaking at a Livingston, New Jersey, town hall on Thursday, Sherrill revealed the "shockingly different mindset" of congressional Democrats who prioritize resisting President Donald Trump over passing legislation that could help their constituents.


Is this kindergarten? What next, they hold their bref until they turn blue?


----------



## FeXL

Dem Women in White Sit While Trump Announces Lowest Minority Unemployment Numbers EVER



> Well, this is weird. Not only are the Democrats sheathing themselves in their favorite historic color for intimidating folks at the State of the Union address, but they all refused to stand while President Trump announced the lowest unemployment numbers for black and Hispanic people in the history of the country.
> 
> Democrats refuse to stand or clap when @realDonaldTrump reminds them that we have record low unemployment for Black Americans, Hispanic Americans, Women and record low poverty for Black Americans. Absolutely shameful. Why do Democrats hate that the country is doing so well? #SOTU pic.twitter.com/F2jn1jI86w
> — Robby Starbuck (@robbystarbuck) February 5, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

Hugs! He needs more hugs!!!

Attack suspect, out of jail due to no-bail law, allegedly attacks again immediately



> Every day brings more stories of violent repeat offenders released from jail and going on to victimize more innocent people. Except these stories don’t have the weight of tear-jerking Super Bowl ads behind them like top drug traffickers do.
> 
> According to the New York Daily News, Arjun Tyler had nearly a dozen arrests on his rap sheet when he was arrested for forcibly touching a woman in 2018. He was held on $20,000 bail and remained in jail because he couldn’t come up with the money. Thanks to the new bail law, Tyler was released in December 2019, but went back to his criminal ways immediately. Cops tried to hold him again in connection with a robbery from 2018, but the Brooklyn district attorney’s office deferred prosecution.
> 
> A free man, Tyler allegedly returned to his criminal behavior last Monday. He’s accused of following a woman into a subway station bathroom, punching her repeatedly, and then taking off her leggings. The sexual assault was stopped thanks to the intervention of a homeless man who scared Tyler away. This terrible attack occurred in broad daylight. Police didn’t catch him until Friday, when cops found him allegedly stealing money from a laundromat.


----------



## FeXL

_Almost_ brings a tear to your eye, donnit...

Liberal Hack and Brave Firefighter Kasie Hunt of NBC "News:" I Had to Wait Two Hours to Change a Flight! Thanks for making me stay late in DC, Trump!!!



> Um, was it _Trump_ who made her stay late in DC?
> 
> Or was it the Democrats and their impeachment fantasies? Should Trump have resigned from office on Thursday to save mid-level "journalist" Kasie Hunt some hold time?
> 
> Or was it, you know, her boss who made her stay late in DC? Or, you know, having to "adult" (as the Millennials annoyingly say) and sometimes work longer hours than you were expecting?
> 
> Well, who knows. All I know is that this Brave Firefighter is very upset that she had to wait on a hold line.


<sniff...> :-(


----------



## FeXL

Further from the whiny, butthurt Progs.

Trump Excludes Shocked CNN From Traditional News Anchor Luncheon Before State of the Union



> CNN media reporter Brian Stelter announced today that he's shocked, SHOCKED that the network's main anchors appear to have been left off the guest list of the traditional White House pre-State of the Union luncheon.
> 
> The luncheon is an intimate off-the-record confab in which the president usually gives an insight into what he'll talk about in his annual congressional address.


Trump Bans CNN from Pre-SOTU Lunch; Ilhan "Omar" Nur Demands Media Boycott of Lunch



> I can't wait until she's in jail.
> 
> The White House rescinded its invite to CNN for the traditional pre-State of the Union lunch held with TV news anchors every year
> 
> The lunch gives reporters a chance to get into the mind of the president hours before the annual address
> 
> CNN anchor Wolf Blitzer has gone to the lunch the last 20 years, and fellow anchor Anderson Cooper joined him last year
> 
> Progressive Representative Ilhan Omar urged U.S. media outlets to stand in 'solidarity' with CNN and boycott the lunch
> 
> 'Solidarity needs to be modeled by news organizations here in the US for the sake of free press,' she tweeted​
> In further Enemy of the People news: A NBC panelist -- who sounds like either Chuck Todd or Joe Scarborough -- says "What a f'n' disaster" on a hot mic as a reporter talks about the debacle in Iowa.
> 
> He sounds heartbroken.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Bicycle thief is sentenced to three years in jail for 'ecological crimes' in Belgium because his victims were forced to use cars instead



> A bicycle thief has been jailed for three years for 'ecological crimes' in Belgium because his victims would be forced to drive their cars instead.
> 
> A judge at Brussels Criminal Court heard the man in his 40s stole a cycle in October and has 17 previous convictions.
> 
> The judge said: 'It is therefore advisable to severely punish the defendant who commits crimes the gravity of which is important for the planet, since the victim deprived of his bicycle has no other option than to use a more polluting means of transport.
> 
> *He added that the man's thefts were 'contributing to global warming*, and all this to allow the accused to buy narcotics.'


Bold mine.

Careful. That next beer fart you pass near a cop could get you thrown in jail for "contributing to global warming"...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Why not? They already want children to vote. This merely squares the circle!

California Crime Bill Would Allow Adults To Be Tried as Children



> The late Supreme Court Justice Louis Brandeis famously termed the individual states “laboratories of democracy.”
> 
> In this way, California’s kind of like if you let Bunsen and Beaker from “The Muppet Show” loose to do as they pleased in the nation’s most populous state.
> 
> Instead of Beaker bearing the brunt of the ill-conceived experiments, however, the 39 million residents are the ones who end up feeling the pain when it all blows up in their face.


----------



## FeXL

A Full Third Of Flint’s Emergency $390 Million Water Funds Did Not Go To Clean Water



> * Flint, Michigan, received $390 million in state funding for its water crisis, but as much has gone to economic and social development as has gone to safe drinking water, state spending data show.
> * The funds have paid for free daycare for kids too young to have been impacted by the main crisis, according to state records, and for basketball, according to a book; residents are even being paid $50 to sign up for other government benefits.
> * Dr. Mona Hanna-Attisha, a Flint activist, said the money has enabled “the stuff progressives dream about,” and a state budget spokesman said local officials are lobbying to keep services even as the water problem fades.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Nasty Dirty Decrepit Nancy Pelosi Was Testing the Pages of the Speech to See If They Could Be Torn; She Was Planning This From the Start



> Update: They Daily Mail has video showing that Pelosi stealthily pre-ripped the speech before ripping it for the camera.


----------



## FeXL

The Insane Future of the Radical Left



> It’s not April 1st, so we assume this must be real:
> 
> _ Chartered Management Institute head Ann Francke said sports banter can exclude women and lead to laddish behaviour such as chat about sexual conquests.
> 
> “A lot of women, in particular, feel left out,” she told the BBC’s Today programme.
> 
> “They don’t follow those sports and they don’t like either being forced to talk about them or not being included.”
> 
> “I have nothing against sports enthusiasts or cricket fans – that’s great,” she said.
> 
> “But the issue is many people aren’t cricket fans,” she added, arguing bosses should crack down on sports banter._​
> Be sure to read the comments at the bottom of the article. They’re brilliant! More here.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Lunatic on ASU Campus Threatens MAGA: 'Slash His Throat and Every Republican'



> While I think "red flag laws" are unconstitutional, maybe we could have a "red flag alert" system where people like you and I just broadcast lunatics acting deranged and the local police use it as probable cause to investigate them for potential threats to society. Like this dude, for instance, who is screaming about murdering all Republicans at the Young Republican table on the Arizona State University campus.
> 
> Unhinged @ASU student wants to “slash the throats” of all Trump supporters. pic.twitter.com/l1TuGQOd6E
> — Mark Dice (@MarkDice) February 6, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

To be enjoyed like fine wine...

Liberal Tears: Democrat Lawmakers Reportedly 'Depressed' After Trump's Acquittal



> In the aftermath of Trump's overwhelming acquittal by the U.S. Senate Wednesday afternoon, Democrats in Congress are feeling dejected, according to a report from Fox News.
> 
> "We all knew how this was going,” a senior House Democratic source told Fox News. “But everyone’s depressed."


This is my schadenfreude smile—>


----------



## FeXL

Another Oil Train Fire



> The second in two months. *But at least the environment is safe from pipelines.*
> 
> “At about 6:15 a.m. I heard brakes on the train squealing, and all of a sudden they came to an abrupt stop. I looked around my yard, and I could see a really big orange glow in the air,” he said. “It’s just another sad day, because it’s a large train wreck.”
> 
> “I had thought of going that direction (along Highway 16) with a set of super Bs (semi trailers) that I drive, and if I had gotten close to the tracks and this had happened, that would not have been good.”


Bold mine...

Train derails near Guernsey for second time in two months, voluntary evacuation in place



> A voluntary evacuation is underway in the Saskatchewan community of Guernsey, following the second train derailment in the area in less than months.


----------



## FeXL

Dems Leave Chair Empty At State Of The Union To Honor Fallen Hero Soleimani



> Washington has a long history of using empty chairs to make political statements, from "empty-chairing" politicians who don't show up to hearings to leaving chairs empty to protest gun violence.
> 
> The practice continued at tonight's State of the Union address, as Democrats left a lone chair empty in the audience to honor their fallen hero General Qasem Soleimani.


----------



## FeXL

"Her Death Is On YOU:" Police Union Blames Bill De Blasio for Releasing Illegal Alien Criminal Who Then Raped and Murdered a 92 Year Old Woman



> The media frets about all the non-violence which isn't happening at the non-white-supremacist 2nd Amendment rally in Richmond, while ignoring an actually murderous political movement devoted to permitting predators to murder citizens.
> 
> The Sergeants Benevolent Association on Sunday blamed NYC Mayor Bill de Blasio for the death of a 92-year-old woman, who was allegedly killed by an illegal alien.
> 
> The illegal alien, Reeaz Khan, had been previously arrested by the NYPD, and ICE had issued a detainer request for him, but the request was ignored and he was released back into the public.
> 
> SBA and ICE said that if the detainer request had been honored, the 92-year-old woman would likely still be alive.
> 
> 
> ICE has escalated its language in trying to get information about wanted illegal aliens, telling New York City, "This is not a request -- it's a demand."​


----------



## FeXL

Completely Tearing Up — Over the Best Week in the Entire Trump Presidency



> Where to begin? What a week — and it just started! Is this not the best week in the entire Trump presidency?


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Can't be making fun of the Progs now...

Meme Crackdown: Twitter Bans ‘Synthetic and Manipulated’ Photos, Videos



> Social media network Twitter has announced that it will be banning any media that the site deems to be “synthetic or manipulated” and is “likely to cause harm.” Users responded with mockery and speculation about the company’s motivation in potentially cracking down on memes ahead of the 2020 election.


----------



## FeXL

Whatever you say, Miss Lube Rack...

Nancy Pelosi Defends Her Bitter Rip: "I'm Always Dignified"



> Drunk demented old bat Nancy Pelosi held a bizarre press conference today, where she declared that her ripping of the speech was very "dignified."
> 
> "I tore up a manifesto of mistruths," Pelosi said. If you've been listening to Pelosi for long enough you can probably hear when she's uncorking new talking points. "Manifesto of mistruths" definitely sounds like something she or her staff worked out in advance.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Pelosi then suggested CNN's Manu Raju was out of line for even asking the question*: "It's appalling the things that he says and then you say to me ‘Tearing up his falsehoods, isn't that the wrong message?' No it isn't." "I have tried to be gracious with him. I'm always dignified," Pelosi added.​


Links' bold.

More:



> Deb Heine was also unimpressed by Nancy Pelosi's performance:
> 
> Pelosi spent most of the presser bitterly lambasting the president for "lying" about the booming economy, which she claimed was entirely the result of former president Barack Obama’s economic policies.
> 
> "It was appalling to hear him try to take credit for something that--and call what President Obama did a mess that he inherited when, in fact, it was a great advantage to the country that President Obama’s policies took us to that very positive place of growth and of job creation and deficit reduction," the Speaker said with a straight face. "He still hasn’t matched President Obama's growth in the stock market," she added.​


Hey, Malig-Nancy: Here's a little tip for ya. Barry didn't build that. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Congressman Lee Zeldin Demands Nancy Pelosi Step Down as Speaker; Matt Gaetz to File Ethics Charges Against Her for Destroying an Official Government Document



> Representative Matt Gaetz says he will file ethics charges against Nancy Pelosi for destroying official public records.
> 
> I didn't cover this for a day, because I thought it sounded silly. Only some documents are official government documents you can't destroy. This was a copy of a speech. You can destroy that, right, just as you can throw out your own ununsed copies...?
> 
> But wait, I realized just an hour ago: This is not just "some copy." The Constitution requires that the president, "from time to time," deliver a report on the state of the union to Congress.
> 
> A publicly broadcast speech is not constitutionally required -- that was a practice started by Woodrow Wilson.
> 
> _But the report itself *is* required by the Constitution._
> 
> It's an official document required by the Constitution. The president transmitted that document to Nancy Pelosi, as the Constitution directs, and then Nancy Pelosi... destroyed it.
> 
> Maybe this isn't so silly after all.


----------



## FeXL

Oh, is _that_ what it's called... :lmao:

Maduro Rant: Trump Won’t Stop ‘Humanist Christian Socialism’ in Venezuela



> Venezuelan dictator Nicolás Maduro discussed on Wednesday the warm reception the actual president of his country, Juan Guaidó, received at President Donald Trump’s State of the Union address Tuesday, decrying Trump as “interventionist” and “immoral.”


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Oh, is _that_ what it's called... :lmao:
> 
> Maduro Rant: Trump Won’t Stop ‘Humanist Christian Socialism’ in Venezuela


_Humanist _means they use humans for fuel.

But who's worried about Trump when evil radio signals are already overthrowing the revolution?


----------



## FeXL

macfury said:


> _humanist _means they use humans for fuel.
> 
> But who's worried about trump when evil radio signals are already overthrowing the revolution?


----------



## FeXL

America not enough of a $h!thole for ya?

Omar Trashes the U.S. for Not Living Up to Her 'American Dream'



> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) is in Iowa doing last-minute campaigning on behalf of Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT). During an event in Clive Iowa, Omar explained how her idea of the "American Dream" were shattered once she came to America.


There's a number of ways to address Bro-Fo's BS in this case, but the most expedient is, why doesn't she hightail her ass back home then?


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem.

POLL: 62% of NH Dems Prefer Dying in Meteor Shower than Trump Reelection



> A shocking new poll taken from UMass showed 62% of Democrats would prefer a world ending meteor shower to President Trump getting reelected in 2020.
> 
> Conservatives will certainly point to this poll and argue it’s evidence that “Trump Derangement Syndrome” has reached new levels of absurdity.
> 
> RawStory reports a new poll out of New Hampshire shows just how much Democrats in the state do not want President Donald Trump to win reelection in 2020.
> 
> Per NBC News’ Sahil Kapur, a new poll from UMass Lowell asked New Hampshire Democrats if they would rather see President Donald Trump get reelected in 2020 or a meteor storm that wiped out all life on Earth.


----------



## FeXL

So, where's the sniping from the two clowns here on AOC's gaffes? Bigot? Freddie? Awful quiet all of a sudden.

Economics Major Ocasio-Cortez Mashes Up the Names of Two Totally Different Economists



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez likes to brag about her degree in economics from Boston University. It's just too bad she didn't learn much.
> 
> Wondering: How many other House Democrats have a degree in Economics like I do?
> 
> Trying to find who out here is going to be in the Gini Coefficient Appreciation Squad.
> — Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (@AOC) July 3, 2018​
> She would be a member of the "appreciation squad" because the Gini Coefficient or Gini Ratio measures income inequality. You can bet she paid attention in that class.
> 
> So the diploma says she has a degree, but it's what's in her head that's relevant to her job. And AOC comes up a little short in that department.
> 
> In trying to display her vast knowledge of economics when discussing a possible 4-day workweek, she sorta mixed things up a bit, making her look stupid*[er]*.


Bold mine.

More:



> AOC sounds like the kind of person who likes to impress people with her knowledge by faking her way through conversations. I can just imagine her as a bartender holding forth about economics, dropping names like Keynes and Friedman, without having a clue what either of them believed. The drunken bar patrons were no doubt impressed.
> 
> But the rest of us? Not so much.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Ricky Gervais Heckles Oscars: ‘I Can’t Wait to Hear Your Inspirational Speeches About Equality’



> Actor-comedian Ricky Gervais viciously trolled Hollywood celebrities just hours ahead of Sunday’s Academy Awards, preemptively deflating their self-important acceptance speeches in a series of humorous tweets.
> 
> Ricky Gervais took the stars to task for their progressive views on migrant workers, noting that many celebrities employ migrants in their homes to perform menial and backbreaking work.
> 
> “I can’t wait to hear all your inspirational speeches about equality, and it’s great that the 3 hours you’re here tonight is the only time your badly paid migrant house staff will get some time off to sleep this week” https://t.co/fsFbdDkv6u
> 
> — Ricky Gervais (@rickygervais) February 9, 2020​


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Warren Issues Statement After 6 Minority Women Leave Her Campaign Over Toxic Work Environment



> For a candidate who has hoping to be an inspiration to women and minorities, Elizabeth Warren’s campaign was shook when 6 minority departed her campaign, claiming a toxic work environment.
> 
> Warren has now issued a statement and appears to be scrambling for damage control.


----------



## FeXL

Funding for women's group under review after call for ban on man-woman relationships



> The Quebec government says it will re-evaluate the $120,000 annual public funding it gives to the province's biggest women's federation after its president suggested that heterosexual relationships should be banned.
> 
> Gabrielle Bouchard, president of the Federation des femmes du Quebec, made the controversial comment Tuesday on Twitter, before issuing an apology on Facebook and during televised media interviews later in the day.
> 
> Bouchard says her original tweet was in reaction to news that a man out on parole after being convicted of killing his female partner had been arrested in the slaying last week of a 22-year-old woman in Quebec City.
> 
> In it she said heterosexual relationships were violent, mostly based on religion and possibly should be banned.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Man Deliberately Rams Vehicle Into GOP Tent Full Of Volunteers, Trump Responds



> Authorities in Florida said on Saturday that a man deliberately rammed a vehicle into a tent of Republican volunteers who were registering people to vote.
> 
> “Jacksonville police say a driver intentionally crashed a van through a tent where Duval County GOP volunteers were registering voters Saturday afternoon,” The Florida Times-Union reported. “Several Duval County GOP volunteers were working at the registration tent when a white man in his early 20s driving an older – possibly 1980s – brown van pulled up toward the tent.”


----------



## FeXL

Nails it!

The Smelly Hippie Chronicles



> Be careful what you wish for...
> 
> I don’t understand why Bernie Sanders supporters are so upset about the Iowa caucus.
> 
> You wanted more socialism.
> 
> Last night, you got more socialism.
> 
> Third world tech, missing vote counts, chaotic rules, rigged elections.
> 
> The only thing missing: food shortages.​


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

And customers should show a certain Edmonton restaurant they don't like being preached at by boycotting them entirely.

Edmonton restaurant adds carbon footprint next to meals on menu



> An Edmonton restaurant is reminding customers the effects their meals have on the environment.
> 
> The Highlevel Diner likes to source local products, compost and recycle, so when the Northern Climate Stewardship and Sustainability (NCSS) Society asked the restaurant to join its six-month pilot project that shows customers the carbon footprint of their meals, they jumped at the opportunity.
> 
> "*This is just about giving people information and seeing what happens*," co-owner Adam Stoyko said. "Being conscious and thoughtful about the environment because it impacts our neighbours locally and globally."


Bold mine.

Anywhere else but communist Edmonton this would result in, "Get woke, go broke". I guess we'll see.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, I'm just posting a link.

Survey confirms previous research: Left-wingers more prone to mental illness



> A recently completed survey correlating political orientation with mental illness confirmed the findings of previous studies: Those on the political left are significantly more likely to have been diagnosed with mental illness than those on the right.


I just wanted to note that I see no indicators on these boards that Progs are nuts. No, really... beejacon


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Hey, I'm just posting a link.
> 
> Survey confirms previous research: Left-wingers more prone to mental illness
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to note that I see no indicators on these boards that Progs are nuts. No, really... beejacon


The question is, are the conditions propose to be a matter of cause or effect?


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Bette Midler Calls On Liberal ‘Men’ To Kill Republicans



> For the past three and half years every liberal ploy from recounts to impeachment has failed to take down Trump and undo the will of the American people. Hollywood Resistance insaniac Bette Midler is finally out of bad ideas and has moved on to worse ideas. The rotund faded diva wants liberal “men” to kill Republicans and presumably President Trump. “Men” is in quotations because as was already mention, these are liberals and that’s not a word that applies to them.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in that Prog paradise, Venezuelaaaaah?

'All we have are walls': crisis leaves Venezuela’s schools crumbling



> There are 723 pupils at the José Eduardo Sánchez Afanador school but no electricity, no computers, no tables and no chairs.
> 
> The windows lack glass, the toilets have lost their sinks and its metal classroom doors have been plundered by thieves, allowing pigeons to colonize several of the filthy spaces.
> 
> Even the *school’s political director* has been condemned to darkness, a tangle of wires hanging from the ceiling of her gloomy office above a portrait of South America’s liberation hero Simón Bolívar.
> 
> “It’s true, we’re facing a pretty difficult situation,” said Jetsica Benavides, as livid parents swarmed outside her door.
> 
> In the staff room next door the mood was bleak among teachers who said they lacked even board markers.
> 
> “All we have are the administrative staff and the teachers – and the walls,” complained one. “That’s it. Nothing else.”


Bold mine.

A _school political director?_


----------



## FeXL

Hey, let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

New Details Emerge In Ilhan Omar’s Marriage Scandal



> New details involving far-left Rep. Ilhan Omar’s (D-MN) marital scandal emerged on Friday after a British publication reported that Omar is paying her ex-husband to stay quiet about her alleged affair.
> 
> The Daily Mail reported that Omar’s husband, Ahmed Hirsi, “discovered the truth about her torrid affair with her chief fundraiser [Tim Mynett] when he went to her Washington D.C. apartment last spring and found the lovers lounging around in pajamas.”
> 
> Multiple sources told The Daily Mail that Hirsi left “angry and humiliated” after learning about the affair.


----------



## FeXL

Students Who Tried To Kick Out White People ‘Thought They Were Gonna Be Hailed As Heroes,’ Says YAF



> “Public service announcement,” the woman says in the video. “If y’all didn’t know, this is the [Multicultural Student Center], and, frankly, there’s just too many white people in here, and this is a space for people of color, so, just be really cognizant of the space that you’re taking up because it does make some of us POCs uncomfortable when we see too many white people in here.”


Sounds just like the native lad in the pool hall I was having a game in some years ago: "This place is so white it makes me sick".


----------



## FeXL

Alabama lawmaker introduces ‘vasectomy bill’ in response to abortion ban



> An Alabama state lawmaker introduced a bill on Thursday that would require men to get a vasectomy after their 50th birthday — a measure, she said, that will “neutralize” abortion restrictions in the state.
> 
> State Rep. Rolanda Hollis sponsored the bill, which would also require all men in the state to undergo the procedure after their third child. *Men would be required to pay for the operation, the bill states.*


Bold mine.

'Course! A gov't mandated vasectomy is an out of pocket expense yet they'll cover TG surgery.


----------



## FeXL

Could just as easily fit in the Union thread.

Under financial stress, Oberlin College seeks to end unionized custodial and dining hall services



> Will woke students, faculty and staff react to this union-busting with the same outrage and aggressiveness as was directed at Gibson’s Bakery for having the temerity to stop a student from shoplifting?


----------



## FeXL

More on Bro-Fo!

Ilhan Omar DID marry her brother and said she would 'do what she had to do to get him "papers" to keep him in U.S.', reveals Somali community leader



> Ilhan Omar told friends years ago that the man who went on to become her second husband was in fact her brother, DailyMail.com can confirm
> Abdihakim Osman is the first person to go on record to speak of how Omar said she wanted to get her brother papers so he could stay in the United States
> It has long been rumored that Omar and Ahmed Elmi are siblings, but because of a lack of paperwork in war-torn Somalia, proof has never been uncovered
> Osman said: 'She said she needed to get papers for her brother to go to school. We all thought she was just getting papers to allow him to stay in this country'
> Omar was married to her second husband Elmi in 2009 by a Christian minister - although she is Muslim
> She was first married to Ahmed Hirsi in 2002 in a Muslim ceremony, before they split in 2008 - but she later had another child with Hirsi while legally wed to Elmi
> Osman said: 'When [Hirsi] and Ilhan got married, a lot of people were invited. It was a big Islamic wedding uniting two large clans in the community'
> He added: 'When she married Elmi, no one even knew about it... No one knew there had been a wedding until the media turned up the certificate years later'


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Female prisoner claims she was raped by transgender inmate, sues prison



> A female inmate at the Logan Correctional Centre in Illinois is suing the prison after alleging they attempted to cover up her sexual assault by a transgender inmate that was housed with her.
> 
> The proceedings were covered by Public Broadcasting Service station WTTW, who reported the victim, referred to as Jane Doe, was sexually assaulted in June 2019. Doe alleges she was then coerced by a correctional officer into withdrawing her claim, which led to her being punished for having filed a false report under the Prison Rape Elimination Act.
> 
> Doe’s alleged assailant is named as Janiah Monroe, a transgender inmate who identifies as female but has male genitalia. According to WTTW, Monroe and another transgender inmate recently sued the Illinois Department of Corrections, demanding transfers to women’s facilities. Monroe, formerly known as Andre Patterson, had been sentenced to 12 years in prison for the attempted murder of a government employee, before receiving an additional 20 years for murdering a cellmate after being imprisoned.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Indiana Couple Drove Boys With Trump Flags Off Road



> An Indiana couple drove twin teenage boys, 14, on bikes off of the road because they were displaying flags supporting President Donald Trump, according to local police Friday.
> 
> After being driven off the road, one of the twins had their Trump flag ripped from his bike, per the report.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats its own.

‘I’m coming out, I’m leaving the Left.’ LGBT/Women’s advocate Arielle Scarcella speaks out against ‘ridiculously woke cult’ in video (watch)



> Arielle Scarcella’s Twitter bio says she empowers women, LGBT, and is not of the hive mind which is actually quite refreshing.
> 
> She has also decided to ‘come out’ and leave the Left.
> 
> Her video is honestly quite hilarious and spectacular all in one.


----------



## FeXL

The Perverse Panic over Plastic



> Why do our political leaders want to take away our plastic bags and straws? This question is even more puzzling than a related one that I’ve been studying for decades: Why do they want us to recycle our garbage?
> 
> The two obsessions have some common roots, but the moral panic over plastic is especially perverse.


More:



> After painstakingly analyzing debris in the north central Pacific Ocean, where converging currents create the “Great Pacific Garbage Patch,” a team of scientists from four continents reported in 2018 that more than half the plastic came from fishing boats—mostly discarded nets and other gear. These discards are also the greatest threat to marine animals, who die not from plastic bags but from getting entangled in the nets. Another study, published last year by Canadian and South African researchers, traced the origins of plastic bottles that had washed up on the shore of the aptly named Inaccessible Island, an uninhabited landmass in the middle of the southern Atlantic Ocean. *More than 80 percent of the bottles came from China and must have been tossed off boats from Asia traversing the Atlantic.*
> 
> Some plastic discarded on land does end up in the ocean, but very little of it comes from consumers in the United States or Europe. Most of the labels on the plastic packaging analyzed in the Great Pacific Garbage Patch came from Asia, the greatest source of what researchers call “mismanaged waste.” *Of the plastic carried into oceans by rivers, a 2017 study in Nature Communications estimated, 86 percent comes from Asia and virtually all the rest from Africa and South America.* Developing countries don’t yet have good systems for collecting and processing waste, so some of it is simply dumped into or near rivers, and these countries’ primitive processing facilities let plastic leak into waterways.


Bold mine.

Further:



> People do reuse tote bags, but not as often as they plan to. One survey found that consumers forget to bring the bags to the supermarket nearly half the time. *To offset the initial carbon footprint of a cotton tote bag, you’d have to use it 173 times, but the typical tote is used just 15 times, so the net effect is about nine times more carbon emissions than a thin plastic bag.*


Bold mine.

Longish, excellent read.


----------



## FeXL

Canada: Foul Play Suspected as Third Train Derails in a Month After Far-Left Call for Sabotage



> Foul play is being considered following the third train derailment in Canada this month, after left-wing extremists called on supporters to sabotage the country’s rail system.
> 
> The incident occurred in Sainte-Marie-Salomé in Canada’s French-speaking province of Quebec earlier this week and saw two train cars derailed, with an unnamed source claiming that something had purposely been put on the tracks to derail the train, CTV reports.


Getting what they voted for, good and hard...


----------



## FeXL

Pro-Union Young Turks Founder Throws Tantrum, Refuses to Recognize His Company's Employee Union



> This is the most delicious story to ever come out of the "snake-eats-tail" category. The Young Turks, the obnoxiously far-left and self-proclaimed "progressive" news organization, is feeling the effects of its own pro-union philosophy and they don't like it one bit! Founder Cenk Uygur actually threw a temper tantrum at an employee meeting in early February when he was informed that the writers and staff at TYT were unionizing.


:clap::clap::clap:



> But wait! It gets funnier! *Uygur told HuffPo that he "worries a unionized workforce would bring new legal and bureaucratic costs that TYT can’t sustain."* You don't say! Well, that's not news to any of us over here on the sane side of the aisle, who have been telling people forever that unions are mostly political organizations that destroy companies and prop up the Democrat party but don't mind us. We're just over here eating our popcorn and laughing.


Bold mine.

Shocka...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Are Warrants Really Required for Border Patrol Agents to Board a Greyhound Bus?



> In the latest example of a well known company folding to "woke" progressives, the Greyhound bus company has announced that it will no longer permit Border Patrol agents to board their buses and conduct immigration status checks of passengers unless those agents present a warrant. Needless to say, the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) has applauded the move, as have a number of other alien advocacy groups.
> 
> The decision may have been predicated on a leaked memo issued by now-retired Border Patrol chief Carla Provost, which allegedly acknowledged such a need because the company's prior position was that, while they didn't like such "transportation checks" as they are known in Border Patrol parlance, they had no basis on which to object. In fact, the argument they made then was akin to the argument I make below.


I've written on these boards before about a band trip our high school made to Italy in 1978. There were a couple of political crises going on at the time and all of the toll roads we entered had a well-placed machine gun nest nearby. In addition, soldiers with automatic weapons would inspect every vehicle going through the checkpoint, including boarding all buses. It would have been entertaining at the very least to see Nello, our tour bus driver, stop the soldiers at the door and ask for a warrant... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Real Headline from The Crazy Years: "Doctors suspended for removing transgender man's vagina without consent"



> Losing one's vagina is every man's greatest fear.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Berkeley Professor Emerita of Public Health: "MAGAts" Are Going to Die Because They Don't Believe in the #Science of Coronavirus, Then Tweets "HashtagLetThemGetSickAndDie"



> We no longer have a shared country when the Ruling Class -- not some mentally ill homeless person, but a credentialed member of the Ruling Class -- can make up conspiracy theories and _cheer for death_ for her fellow countryman.
> 
> A Professor of Public Health -- cheering on the plague!
> 
> And she suffers no consequences -- even though she's _paid by the public._
> 
> This country cannot continue as a single entity. It is stupid to continue pretending out of foolish sentiment.


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Report



> Barring some sort of unforeseen events between now and the primaries, Sanders might find himself beyond even the ability of the DNC to steal it from him at a brokered convention. But that said, Bernie's inability or unwillingness to conceal who and what he is - an unreconstructed Communist - is causing him to say things that even the lowest of low-information voters is raising an eyebrow at. Case in point are his comments on 60 Minutes praising Cuba's "literacy program," which if one asks escapees from that island gulag is nothing more than coerced propaganda and brainwashing. Florida Democrat Congresswoman Debbie Mucarsel-Powell, a South American immigrant herself, ripped the old coot a new one:
> 
> _ "As the first South American immigrant member of Congress who proudly represents thousands of Cuban Americans, I find Senator Bernie Sanders' comments on Castro's Cuba absolutely unacceptable... "The Castro regime murdered and jailed dissidents, and caused unspeakable harm to too many South Florida families... "To this day, it remains an authoritarian regime that oppresses its people, subverts the free press, and stifles a free society."_​
> Smelling blood in the water, as well as good polling news in South Carolina, Tom "Styrene" Steyer pounced:
> 
> _ "...I don't think it's appropriate to look at a dictator in Cuba who's been there for 60 years, who has really done a terrible job for the Cuban people, who's an autocrat who's never allowed dissent or elections and who has done exactly - he's had the government own the economy and people are hungry and he's been a cruel controller of the country... I don't think it's appropriate to be giving him a lot of compliments."_​
> Of course, Little Big Gulp himself got in on the act:
> 
> _ "Fidel Castro left a dark legacy of forced labor camps, religious repression, widespread poverty, firing squads, and the murder of thousands of his own people. But sure, Bernie. Let's talk about his literacy program."_​
> But ol' Bolshie Bernie wasn't just going to lie there and get curb-stomped, so he defended himself by belching up this little gem:
> 
> _ "I happen to believe in democracy, not authoritarianism. But you know, you can take China as another example. China is an authoritarian country becoming more and more authoritarian. But can anyone deny, I mean the facts are clear, that they have taken more people out of extreme poverty than any country in history. Do I get criticized because I say that? That's the truth. So that is a fact. End of discussion."_​


The iron...


----------



## FeXL

Related to my post immediately above.

Yet, despite all their so-called criticism, when push comes to shove, they all line up like good little goose-stepping Progs...

House Dems Unanimously Block Resolution Condemning Sanders’s Cuba Comments



> House Democrats on Thursday unanimously blocked a resolution condemning Sen. Bernie Sanders (I., Vt.) over his comments praising murderous Cuban dictator Fidel Castro.


----------



## FeXL

Where's the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police when you need them?

National Association for Gun Rights Trolls Joe Biden’s 150 Million Gun Deaths Lie



> On Wednesday, the National Association for Gun Rights trolled Democrat presidential hopeful Joe Biden’s claim that 150 million Americans have died from gun violence since 2007.


More:



> The number of firearm-related homicides each year is roughly 11,000 to 12,000, which works out to about 156,000 firearm-related homicides over the course of the 13 years from 2007 until now.
> 
> But Biden said 150 million.


Hey, what's 3 orders of magnitude between friends, amirite? Close enough for gov't work...


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Beyond Hype



> Beyond Meat posts profit miss, dragged by investment, marketing costs; shares fall


Guess not enough Prog soi-boys are ordering this crap with their soy lattes...


----------



## FeXL

The other 2/3's are more candid about their Marxism...

Morning Consult Poll: Only One Third of Democrat Party Voters Say the Democrat Party Is "Headed in the Right Direction"



> Don't worry, when the choice is supporting Sanders or being carted off to reeducation labor centers, they'll support the candidate with appropriate zeal.


Related:

FiveThirtyEight.com: The Most Likely Result of the Democrat Party -- Now a 50% Likelihood -- is "No Winner/Brokered Convention"



> This will be _great_.
> 
> How do we engineer _this_ outcome?
> 
> Oh wait, that would be _immoral_, say the people who have been actively sabotaging the GOP for three election cycles in a row now.


Related, too:

"I've Never Seen This Level of Doom:" Democrats In Outright "Panic Mode" After Communist Bernie Sanders Wins Nevada By a Huge Margin



> Is it still racist to say that the Democrat nominee is a socialist and is communism-curious?
> 
> Moderate Democrats watched in horror as Bernie Sanders soared to a landslide victory in Nevada.
> 
> It wasn't the win that was surprising -- it was the walloping Sanders gave his opponents, his ability to dominate among Latino voters, and the momentum he gained moving into South Carolina and Super Tuesday. The performance sent already worried Democrats into a full-blown panic.​


Related, three:

Real Headline, Real America:
"Mysterious Group Protests Democrat Debate by Unleashing Pigeons Wearing MAGA Hats"



> This is America firing on all ten glorious cylinders of testosterone.
> 
> This can't get any better, you say?
> 
> You fools. *You stupid fools!* It gets so much better!


Three-A:

Pigeon Wearing MAGA Hat Attacked By Pigeon Antifa



> Local pigeon Claude Beaker was proudly wearing his new MAGA hat in downtown Vegas.
> 
> "The economy is good, and there's lots of leftover bread crumbs and stuff for us pigeons," Beaker told reporters. "Trump has some personal moral failings, but the economy is doing well, and that's what matters for the fowl members of society."
> 
> But sadly, just a few hours later, Beaker was brutally attacked in broad daylight by the dreaded domestic terrorist group Pigeon Antifa.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Transgender woman is spared six months in jail for threatening man with a claw hammer in Budgens because judge says he does not know whether to send her to a male or female prison



> A transgender woman who threatened a man with a claw hammer has been spared jail after a judge was uncertain whether to send her to a male or female prison.
> 
> Leila Le Fey, 40, had pleaded guilty to common assault and possession of an offensive weapon after trying to steal wine from a Budgens in Brighton.
> 
> Also known as Layla Le Fey, Adam Hodgson, and Marcus Smith, the defendant was condemned by Judge Stephen Mooney for her 'inexcusable' behaviour.
> 
> He initially sentenced her to six months, but her lawyers argued she would be forced to go to an all-male prison after failing to present a Gender Recognition Certificate.
> 
> When court staff then refused to confirm Le Fey's gender, the judge reversed his decision and handed her a six-month suspended sentence.


----------



## FeXL

No Prog hypocrisy here. Nope...

AOC gets goddaughter into charter school that she opposes



> In a Facebook Live post from 2017, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (AOC) said that she got her goddaughter into a charter school, despite publicly opposing them.


----------



## FeXL

Fresh on the heels of genuine fake meat...

Waiter, there's a fly in my waffle: Belgian researchers try out insect butter



> Belgian waffles may be about to become more environmentally friendly.
> 
> Scientists at Ghent University in Belgium are experimenting with larva fat to replace butter in waffles, cakes and cookies, saying using grease from insects is more sustainable than dairy produce.
> 
> Clad in white aprons, the researchers soak Black soldier fly larvae in a bowl of water, put it in a blender to create a smooth greyish dollop and then use a kitchen centrifuge to separate out insect butter.


Mmmm... Nummers.


----------



## FeXL

They need to toss both the Mayor & Chief of Police in jail in his stead.

Chicago Ignored ICE Detainer On Illegal Alien — Now He’s Been Arrested For Allegedly Abusing A Toddler



> An illegal alien arrested for allegedly sexually abusing a toddler would have been in federal custody had the Chicago Police Department in 2019 honored an immigration detainer on him and not release him back into the community.
> 
> Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) lodged an immigration detainer for Christopher Puente, 34-year-old Mexican national living in the U.S. illegally, with the Chicago Police Department in June 2019 upon his arrest for theft. However, that detainer request was ignored, and Puente has since been charged with sexually abusing a child, according to a press release by the agency.


----------



## FeXL

Ted Cruz Asked Ocasio-Cortez, ‘What’s A Y Chromosome?’ She Went Ballistic



> Texas Republican Sen. Ted Cruz sparred with New York Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez over several unanswered science questions.
> 
> The spat began Thursday when Ocasio-Cortez criticized President Donald Trump for putting Vice President Mike Pence in charge of the task force responding to Coronavirus.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem.

California homeless flocking to Malibu beaches, dumping sewage



> Officials in Malibu, California, are considering relocating dozens of homeless residents who are staying in RVs along Malibu’s coastline.
> 
> Officials say more people are moving to public beaches, using public parking spots and staying for days and weeks at a time. This movement has caused many problems, beyond just denying other residents beach access and parking spots.
> 
> “Motorhomes have 30- to 40-, 50-gallon capacities in the septic systems,” Malibu councilmember Jefferson Wagner told FOX Business on Wednesday. “They're dumping [sewage] right onto the rocks or onto the beach, into the public right of way.”
> 
> Wagner said this is “a health violation, and *it's a humanitarian violation.*”


Bold mine.

California's _progressivism_ is the real _humanitarian violation_...


----------



## FeXL

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!

Biden Appears To Forget Declaration Of Independence During Campaign Stop



> Former Vice President Joe Biden appeared to forget the words to the preamble of the Declaration of Independence during a stump speech Monday in Texas.
> 
> *“We hold these truths to be self-evident,” Biden said. “All men and women created by you know, you know the thing.”*


Bold mine.

Ah, yes, the _Thing._

John Carpenter should be proud...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Transgender Book Readings Now Scheduled For Virginia _Elementary_ Schools



> When did learning about a bizarre sexual subculture become elementary education?
> 
> Part of _compulsory_ taxpayer-funded, government-provided elementary education, I should specify.


More:



> Meanwhile, people are horrified at a TikTok video showing a tranny drag queen suggestively -- sexually -- crawl up to a tiny little girl and "embrace" her at a
> "Drag Brunch."


----------



## FeXL

On the bright side, they've got jobs!

Children as young as eight picked coffee beans on farms supplying Starbucks



> High street coffee shop giant Starbucks has been caught up in a child labour row after an investigation revealed that children under 13 were working on farms in Guatemala that supply the chain with its beans.
> 
> Channel 4’s _Dispatches_ filmed the children working 40-hour weeks in gruelling conditions, picking coffee for a daily wage little more than the price of a latte.


More:



> The _Dispatches_ team said some of the children, who worked around eight hours a day, six days a week, looked as young as eight. They, were paid depending on the weight of beans they picked, with sacks weighing up to 45kg. Typically, a child would earn less than £5 a day, although sometimes it could be as low as 31p an hour.


----------



## FeXL

Yet one more.

Race Hoax – Black Couple Who Reported Racist Pro-Trump Graffiti On Vehicles Charged With Insurance Fraud



> An African-American couple pulled their best Jussie Smollet impression by attacking their own car and blaming it on the Trumpers!


----------



## FeXL

Centre Parcs Child Molesting Nonce Has Tommy Arrested!



> Tommy took his kids and his wife to Centre Parcs for a fun-filled day, what Tommy wasn’t expecting that day was a struggle in the swimming pool leading to his arrest.
> 
> Tommy’s little girl is only eight years old; she went to Centre Parcs excited to spend time with her mum, her dad and her siblings. A day of fun ended up being a nightmare for an innocent little girl, spoiled by the predatory perversions of a child molesting nonce.
> 
> Tommy’s daughter was playing in the shallow end of the *“children’s”* swimming pool at Centre Parcs, a middle-aged man grabbed her bum as he walked past, he didn’t say a word, he didn’t even look at her. Tommy’s little girl was in shock; she got straight out of the pool and told her dad.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

The Book Ilhan Omar Doesn’t Want You to Read



> On a personal level, it’s understandable why Omar wouldn’t want anyone reading, _American Ingrate_. Her own memoir, _This Is What America Looks Like_ is due out in the spring. And after a series of stories digging into her past, her alleged marriage to her brother, her infidelity to her ex-husband, and her campaign finance issues, not to mention the torrent of anti-Semitism coming from her on Twitter, the Islamist politician would like to change the subject and get back to enjoying some positive publicity.


----------



## FeXL

Coldwater High School in Ohio Tells FFA Members to Remove Their Trump Flags — So the Kids Held a MAGA Tractor Parade to School



> Local FFA (Future Farmers of America) members at Coldwater High School in Ohio were told they couldn’t fly Trump flags on their tractors.
> 
> So the students held a pro-Trump tractor parade to Coldwater High School.


I jes' luvs me a good, ol' fashioned FU to the establishment.


----------



## FeXL

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police! Again!!!

Brain Freeze: Joe Biden Mixes Up Wife Jill with His Sister



> Former Vice President Joe Biden (D) confused his wife, former second lady Dr. Jill Biden, for his sister, Valerie, in his Super Tuesday speech in Los Angeles, California. The incident is one of several gaffes that the former vice president has made in recent weeks.


Related:

Silver Alert: Sundown Joe Biden, Who Has Repeatedly Claimed He Had Been "Arrested" In South Africa, Now Says He Wasn't Arrested



> Sundown Joe lives in a magical world where dreams, fantasies, and simple lies are all patched together into a glorious quilt of dementia.


----------



## FeXL

Vegan runner asks neighbors to close windows when cooking meat with 'offensive' odor



> A self-proclaimed "vegan runner" from Berkeley, California received backlash on Saturday after asking neighbors to close their windows when cooking meat because the smells were 'overpowering and offensive.'
> 
> The rant was posted to @BestNextDoor -- an account that houses neighborhood drama -- which showed the runner had requested nearby residents only barbeque vegetables because it's "always hard for me this time of year when the weather starts warming up."
> 
> "Several nights a week I'm out running around dinnertime and when people have their windows open I can smell what they are cooking," the request said. "I've noticed a sharp uptick recently in smells of folks cooking meat and it can be quite overpowering."


Comments hilarious:



> 'I don’t want to be a stereotype' at the end of a multi-paragraph whine about how hard it is being vegan. This is performance art," a user concluded.
> 
> "As a carnivore bbq chef, it’s always hard for me this time of year when the weather starts warming up and vegan runners start running by my windows," another said.
> 
> "You know what else smells terrible? Runners. Have some respect, exercise indoors with all the windows locked," another wrote.


BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

Watch What Happens When BLM Protesters Bang on L.A. DA's Front Door at 5:30 a.m.—and a Gun Answers



> Jackie Lacey is the Los Angeles County District Attorney and is up for re-election tomorrow, Super Tuesday.
> 
> Monday morning at about 5:30 a.m., a group from Black Lives Matter gathered on her front porch, banging a drum, and demanding an audience with her to discuss her refusal to prosecute police officers for shootings in the line of duty.
> 
> What they got in reply was an angry man, Lacey's husband, who pointed a semiautomatic pistol at the people who had trespassed on his porch. He told them he'd called the cops and ordered them to leave.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!
> 
> Biden Appears To Forget Declaration Of Independence During Campaign Stop
> 
> 
> 
> Bold mine.
> 
> Ah, yes, the _Thing._
> 
> John Carpenter should be proud...
> 
> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


I think he was afraid to mention "God" in front of a Democrat audience.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I think he was afraid to mention "God" in front of a Democrat audience.


Definitely would have cost him votes!


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Schumer to Kavanaugh and Gorsuch: ‘You Will Pay the Price’ – ‘Won’t Know What Hit You’ if You Make ‘Awful Decisions’



> During a speech about the abortion case before the Supreme Court on Wednesday, Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) stated to Supreme Court Justices Neil Gorsuch and Brett Kavanaugh, “you have released the whirlwind and you will pay the price. You won’t know what hit you, if you go forward with these awful decisions.”


Good ol' Cuck Schemer.


----------



## FeXL

Female Guardian Writer: My Lack of Attraction to My Dress-Wearing Boyfriend Made Me Doubt My Liberation from the Patriarchy's Mind Control



> Guardian sex extremist surprised that she's turned off by men in drag.
> 
> Apparently there's a tradition of climbing a mountain in a dress for Mother's Day.
> 
> This woman knew that her boyfriend would be _faaabulous_ in a dress, but was surprised to find she wasn't comfortable with how comfortable he was in a dress.


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Who could have seen this coming?

Teen Student Arrested for Exposing Genitals to Child in Gender-Neutral Bathroom



> Austin Sauer, a teen high school student has been arrested for 4th degree sexual assault for exposing his genitals to a child in a gender neutral bathroom.
> 
> WSAW reports an 18-year-old student at Rhinelander High School, Austin Sauer, was arrested on Thursday for child enticement, fourth degree sexual assault and exposing genitals to a child, according to the Oneida County Sheriff’s Office.


----------



## FeXL

I can think of several ways...

Recidivist Thief Brags on Camera That He Steals $200-$300 _Per Day_ From White "Crackers," Boasts That NYC's New "Bail Reform" Means "You Can't Touch Me! I Can't Be Stopped!"



> I think we'll be seeing this guy's declarations that "The Democrats know me and the Republicans fear me!" in some Trump ads.
> 
> Deb Heine writes in AmGreatness:
> 
> "Bail reform, it's lit!" Charles Barry yelled to reporters last Thursday outside the NYPD Transit District 1 headquarters. Barry knew which party to thank for his good fortune, too. *"It's the Democrats! The Democrats know me and the Republicans fear me. You can't touch me! I can't be stopped!"* he cried.
> 
> *"I'm famous! I take $200, $300 a day of your money, cracker! You can't stop me!"* he shouted to reporters. “It’s a great thing. It's a beautiful thing. They punk'ed people out for bull***t crimes."​


----------



## FeXL

Trump’s EPA Makes Big Changes To Rule Banning ‘Secret Science,’ Obama-Era Officials Rage



> The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is making some critical changes to a rule designed to keep so-called secret science out of regulatory crafting process, sparking anger from Obama-era officials.
> 
> The agency walked back an element of the rule Tuesday that sought to restrict the EPA from considering research that is not publicly available. The EPA’s changes require the agency to now give preference to studies with public data rather than research that is hidden from view.
> 
> Former EPA Chief Scott Pruitt in 2018 proposed reversing the practice of relying on secretive data in crafting rules. Conservatives have-long lambasted such studies, noting that such “secret science” has been used to craft billions of dollars worth of environmental regulations.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

The Economist Ponders: Could It Be That Enforcing Our Immigration Laws Has Actually Increased Americans' Wages?



> Answer: Yes, of course it has.
> 
> The Economist -- which is liberal on all matters except trade and immigration, on which it is radical libertarian/transnationalist -- can't avoid noting that _there seems to be some connection_ before flitting back to their preferred answer that We Need to Build Bridges Not Walls.
> 
> * Immigration to America is down. Wages are up
> 
> Are the two related?*​


----------



## FeXL

Man forces captive woman to watch 'Roots' to 'better understand her racism': Cops



> A man in Iowa is accused of holding a woman captive and forcing her to watch the “Roots” miniseries against her will.
> 
> According to a criminal complaint obtained by The Gazette in Cedar Rapids, the man wanted the woman to watch the 1977 TV miniseries “so she could better understand her racism.”


----------



## FeXL

Is This Real Life? Washington Post Argues in Headline, "It's Time to Give the Elites a Bigger Say in Choosing the President"



> As a friend notes: They're not even hiding it any longer.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when the left eats its own...

"#DemExit" Trends on Twitter as Bernie Supporters Threaten to Bolt Party;
Media Blue Checkmarks Immediately Starts Calling Them "Bots" and "Russians"



> America is filled to the brim with Russans!!!
> 
> As of Tuesday evening, #DemExit rose to the fourth most-trending topic on the social media platform in the United States. At the time of publication, the hashtag had garnered more than 40,000 tweets.
> 
> Newsweek reached out to Sanders' campaign for comment.
> 
> "If @JoeBiden gets the nomination I will #DemExit Who will join me?" user @brooklynngirl tweeted.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Most Bernie supporters were very clear from the start. Bernie is our compromise Democrat. You insist on Hillary on steroids Biden, and now want to whine? Nah. Have the courage of your convictions #DemExit," user @RealKaylaJames tweeted.​
> Actress Yvette Nicole Brown, who played the character no one liked on Community, declared this was all a Russian Plot.


Russkies, Russkies, everywhere!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Beej

Check out the hand washing picture for this coronavirus article.

Coronavirus symptoms: What are they and how do I protect myself?
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51048366

Find a friend and wash each other's hands! Or, and this is a stretch, Cheronians need to wash their hands because they are the problem. So dirty.

Maybe if enough people laugh at the BBC, they will make up a story about how the artist's goal was to present awkwardly placed lighting in the image.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> Check out the hand washing picture for this coronavirus article.
> 
> Coronavirus symptoms: What are they and how do I protect myself?
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51048366
> 
> Find a friend and wash each other's hands! Or, and this is a stretch, Cheronians need to wash their hands because they are the problem. So dirty.
> 
> Maybe if enough people laugh at the BBC, they will make up a story about how the artist's goal was to present awkwardly placed lighting in the image.


When you watch this expert and his opinions and warnings, it can be terrifying at times. Watch the entire clip, it will change your persepctive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZFhjMQrVts


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> When you watch this expert and his opinions and warnings, it can be terrifying at times. Watch the entire clip, it will change your persepctive.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZFhjMQrVts


I'm not making light of the virus. Look at the hand washing picture for an idea of how deep political correctness runs.


----------



## FeXL

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!

AOC Says Americans are not “patroning” Chinese restaurants because of their racism



> Sebastain Gorka Wednesday mocked Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., over her recent comment that some Americans are not “patroning” Chinese and Asian restaurants because of their “straight-up racism.”
> 
> Ms. Ocasio-Cortez was apparently not aware that the correct word to use was “patronizing,” not “patroning.”
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez, a major Sen. Bernie Sanders supporter, said in an Instagram live video that these restaurants “are feeling the pain of racism. Where people are literally not patroning Chinese restaurants, um, they’re not patroning Asian restaurants because of just straight-up racism around the coronavirus.”


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Questions, questions, questions...

‘White pride’ hoax: Woman arrested for ‘pulling a Jussie Smollett’



> If racism is so rampant in America, why is it that time and time again people must resort to staging fake hate crimes to expose it?


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Speaking of Jussie...

Jussie Smollett loses legal battle to get latest charges dropped



> Jussie Smollett has lost his legal fight to get his latest charges dropped — while the controversial state’s attorney who first tried to end the case slammed the “bulls–t” decision to obsess over the actor’s “prank.”
> 
> Lawyers for the embattled former “Empire” star argued in an emergency petition that a judge overstepped his authority and misinterpreted the law when he ordered the appointment of a special prosecutor.
> 
> But Illinois Supreme Court on Friday refused to throw out the charges, which again accuse him of staging a racist, homophobic attack against himself. The court gave no explanation for its decision.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Poor, poor, girl...

‘Guilt-tripping misogynist crap’: Opinion in the Guardian tells of one feminist’s anguish over hiring female cleaner



> Author Sally Howard pondered in the Guardian whether she can have a “clean feminist conscience” if she hires a female cleaner, and people responded with pure shock at the privileged issue.
> 
> Howard lamented she used to return home to _“a clean kitchen and bathroom and a drenching sense of guilt.”_ Hiring a female to clean her home weighed on her _“feminist conscience,”_ so she was inspired to go _“undercover”_ as a cleaner to learn more about the job firsthand for a new book. Working in office buildings and hotels, she says, _“I picked used tampons off bathroom carpets and scrubbed bathtub tidemarks and sauces spattered across kitchen walls.”_
> 
> She goes on to demand cleaners be paid more, but she admits that paying her own cleaner well above the national average still wasn’t enough to alleviate her guilt.


----------



## FeXL

Well, in that case...

'I did it to manage my anxieties.' Bill Clinton reveals in Hillary Hulu doc that he had oral sex with Monica Lewinsky to ease pressures of the job, feels 'terrible' scandal defined her life and confessing to Chelsea was the worst



> Bill Clinton claims that his affair with Monica Lewinsky was one of the 'things I did to manage my anxieties'.
> 
> The former President suggests, in an explosive documentary seen by DailyMailTV, that he had the fling with the ex-White House intern while he was in office because it helped with his own issues.
> 
> Bill reveals that at the time he met Lewinsky the pressure of the job made him feel like a boxer who had done 30 rounds and he looked at Lewinsky as 'something that will take your mind off it for a while'.
> 
> He makes the claims in an interview featured in the new documentary series that will air on Hulu about his wife Hillary Clinton, called 'Hillary', where the former First Lady and Secretary of State candidly reveals that in the aftermath of the scandal the couple underwent 'painful' marriage counseling.


Yeah, I can about imagine the counseling:


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers: Biden Is Winning Due to "Rampant Voter Suppression"



> Apparently the Democrat Party is behind this. I assume.
> 
> Her theory is that... young voters are being "suppressed."
> 
> Baier asked, "You did a campaign event at the University of Michigan, 10,000 people; it was rock star status, but those kids did not show up at least if you look at the numbers, overall, this race. How can you say the progressive position is still prevailing nationwide when Joe Biden is winning so much? "
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez said, "I think one thing that isn't being talked about is the rampant voter suppression in this country. Right there in Ann Arbor where we had that rally, those kids were waiting three hours in line to vote in Michigan. When we talk about who’s turning out and who’s not turning out."​


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

So it seems the "Chicks with Dicks"...



> ...are coming home to roost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman in London named Keira Bell has brought a lawsuit against a National Health Service (NHS) “gender clinic” for *allowing her to “transition”* to being a male when she was an underage teenager.
> 
> She was *just sixteen years old* when she went to the clinic for *gender dysphoria* treatment.
Click to expand...


----------



## FeXL

Not enough by half...

Harvey Weinstein Enjoys Whole Floor of Prison to Himself, Medical Care, Junk Food – Reports



> Convicted sex offender Harvey Weinstein is living alone on the sixth floor of the main building of the North Infirmary Command at Rikers Island, New York City’s main jail complex, TMZ has reported, citing senior Department of Corrections sources.
> 
> According to the outlet, the floor Weinstein is living on has 30 dorm-style beds, but apart from himself, is currently empty.​
> Weinstein has also been assigned round-the-clock security, including monitoring by surveillance cameras and regular checkups by guards. He is reportedly moved to a cell with two other inmates at night.
> 
> The disgraced Hollywood mogul also gets an hour of recreation time each day, access to a law library and religious services, and health-conscious options for meals, but also the right to ask for junk food from the commissary as well as free medical care, including access to an on-duty physician.​


Related:

Mercy, all right...

Harvey Weinstein's lawyers call for mercy ahead of sentencing for disgraced media mogul



> Harvey Weinstein's lawyers have argued he deserves mercy for his already "historic fall from grace" as prosecutors seek severe punishment for the disgraced movie mogul.
> 
> In a letter filed ahead of Weinstein’s sentencing on Wednesday for his New York City rape conviction, his defence team asked Judge James Burke to give him five years behind bars, far lower than the potential 29-year maximum term.


Related, too:

D'oh!

Harvey Weinstein Sentenced to 23 Years In Prison With Possible Early Release Due to Suicide



> Hillary Clinton awaits us all.
> 
> Admitting he was the spark for the whole #MeToo movement, Weinstein then said he was just one of many men "totally confused" by the complaints against them -- saying he even wanted to open a specialist clinic for men who had been accused.
> 
> "I really feel remorse for this situation. I feel it deeply in my heart," he told Manhattan Supreme Court.
> 
> "I'm really trying to be a better person."
> 
> But ultimately, the convicted rapist relied on self-pity as he pleaded for a light sentence before he was sentenced to 23 years.​


:---(

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Environmental Activists Are Blocking The Clean-Up Of A Polluted Mining Site In Idaho



> Environmentalists are trying to block the cleanup of an abandoned Idaho mine that is leaking arsenic, antimony and other toxins into nearby rivers and streams.
> 
> Mining company Midas Gold is seeking federal approval to resume and expand mining in the Stibnite Mining District. The area, which rests along the East Fork of the South Fork of the Salmon River in central Idaho about 125 miles northeast of Boise, is currently an EPA brownfield site. Creeks and streams near the site contain high levels of arsenic from careless mining that occurred decades before current mining regulations, modern techniques, or even the Environmental Protection Agency existed.
> 
> As part of the mining plan, known as the Stibnite Gold Project, Midas Gold has pledged to restore the site by stopping erosion, cleaning up waste dumps and toxic pits, improving water quality, and reestablishing a salmon spawning stream that has been blocked by mining activity since the 1930s.
> 
> But the private conservation effort will never happen if the Idaho Conservation League, Idaho Rivers United and the Nez Perce Tribe have their way. All three groups claim they want the area to be restored, but not if it takes a new mining project to do it.


----------



## FeXL

174 House Dems: Convicted Terrorists Must Not Be Barred from Working for TSA



> As old Joe Biden would say, Look, Fat, look, here’s the deal: I’ve been warning for years that it would sooner or later become “Islamophobic” to offer even the mildest opposition to jihad violence, and that the “Islamophobia” mongers would become increasingly open about their support for jihad terrorists, and here we are. On Thursday, 174 Democrats in the House of Representatives voted against an amendment to the Rights for Transportation Security Officers Act that would prevent the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) from hiring convicted terrorists.
> 
> Yes, you read that right: if these House Democrats had gotten their way, on your next flight, you could have gotten a pat-down from a TSA agent who previously conspired to down the airplane you were planning to fly on.


----------



## FeXL

If it wasn't for double standards, Progs wouldn't have any standards at all.

AOC Mistakenly Makes The Case For School Choice



> Ocasio-Cortez admitted her cousin elected to send his child, Ocasio-Cortez’s goddaughter, to a charter school because the Bronx public schools have not improved.
> 
> “My cousin, and you know my goddaughter, he made a choice given what that was in the South Bronx. And he asked me to help him. Would I help him fill out the form so that he could pursue this choice that he made for his daughter. How are you gonna tell someone no?” Ocasio-Cortez said.
> 
> She continued to elaborate on the poor conditions of the South Bronx public schools, only furthering the argument that charter schools should be a choice for students and families.


----------



## FeXL

Wilfrid Laurier University: Men Not Wanted (but men identifying as women are welcome)



> More insanity from Canada’s most infamous SJW university campus:
> 
> _ Self-identification renders the word “woman” meaningless. Efforts to address women’s issues like the wage gap are impossible with self-identification, since men can self-select into the compensation. But to extend self-ID to all “equity seeking groups” is further madness. Remember Rachel Dolezal who self-identified as black? Or, Emile Ratelband, the 69 year old Dutch man, who self-identified as being 49 years old? Apparently, Laurier would support both claims. Ironically, self-identification renders the equity survey’s results meaningless.
> 
> The second example is more troubling. In August, the University announced $1.3M in federal funding to support women entrepreneurs. Several programs will be launched to support female entrepreneurs in non-tech and social ventures, and to support Indigenous women starting businesses in Indigenous culture. So many red flags. Why would the program preclude tech businesses in the middle of the Waterloo-Toronto tech corridor? But the really troubling part is that males need not apply. Laurier and the federal government are actively discriminating against individuals based on an immutable characteristic: sex._​


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Museum Director on Super Tuesday: 'I Hope Every Single One ... That Votes Republican Dies Today'



> As Texans headed to the polls on Super Tuesday, a museum director posted a message on Facebook expressing the hope that every person voting Republican would die that day. This threat comes amid a spate of politically-motivated violence, including a truck driver attempting to run down Republicans registering voters, a man sucker-punching a boy at a voting booth, and a man threatening Trump supporters with a cane sword.
> 
> "I hope every single one of you pieces of sh*t that votes republican, dies today," Melonnie Hicks, director of the Pioneer City Museum in Sweetwater, Texas, posted on Facebook.


----------



## FeXL

Yep. I'd give 'em help. After they agreed to one year of unfettered access to the city...

Sanctuary Authorities Asking Public For Help After Releasing Illegal Alien Charged With Child Sexual Assault



> * Francisco Barraza-Porras, a resident of Boulder County, Colorado, was arrested in January and charged with multiple counts of sexual child assault, but was subsequently released back into the public.
> * The Daily Caller News Foundation discovered that Barraza-Porras is an illegal alien, and Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) is conducting an active investigation into his case.
> * ICE confirmed that Boulder County officials do not work with federal immigration authorities, and the sanctuary county does not honor ICE detainer requests.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Major Crimes in New York City Spike 22 Percent in February and Cops Blame New Bail Law



> After rising nearly 17 percent in January, major crimes in New York City rose by 22 percent in February. Police attribute the increase to the state's lenient new bail law that allows most criminals to be released if they can prove they can't afford bail.
> 
> There were 16,343 major crimes in the first two months of 2020 compared to 13,648 during the first two months last year. There was a 7.1% increase in shootings. robbery, assault, burglary, grand larceny, and grand larceny auto crimes.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Fauxcahontas some.

Denial, Delusion, and Elitism: The ‘Elizabeth Warren Lost Because She’s a Woman’ Myth



> On Super Tuesday, Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) came in third in her home state of Massachusetts and fourth in Oklahoma, the state in which she grew up. The humiliating damage to her 2020 presidential aspirations couldn’t be ignored, and she dropped out two days later.
> 
> As Mike noted, the media appears to have been hardest hit (after Warren herself). They were behind her all the way and often twisted themselves into disconcerting displays of cognitive dissonance to excuse, downplay, and/or completely ignore her extensive list of negatives. None of which, by the way, had anything to do with her being a woman.


Related:

The Dems Are Right. Americans Find Annoying Liberal Women Very Annoying.



> Mark your calendars because today is the day Townhall Senior Columnist Kurt Schlichter agreed with Big Chief Warren and Scat Francisco Congresscreature Nancy Pelosi. Yes, they are correct that Americans rejected Sitting Bolshevik because she was a woman, specifically, because she was a very, very annoying woman who, besides her track record of tacky lies, was very, very annoying in a uniquely female way. Putting aside that she is the Bud Light of faculty lounge socialism, Americans had no desire to spend four years with some national librarian in the Oval Office pestering us about using our inside voices and demanding that we share the toys we bought with the kids who broke theirs.
> 
> She comes across as hella school-marmy, and the fact is that marms identify as female.


This is all BS. The reason Fauxcahontas didn't make the cut is because Progs are misogynists. They're the ones who didn't vote for her...


----------



## FeXL

"Woke" Is Nothing More Than A Rejection Of 2,500 Years Of Western Philosophy



> This is a common theme in the posts and comments around here, but it bears repeating and repeating and repeating, because it really is an existential danger to Western civilization. You know; the best one yet devised.
> 
> It is a careful rejection of many things that have made us great, among them the Scientific Method, rational analysis, and, I think most of all, the simple skill of observation.


----------



## FeXL

It's Our Constitution...If We Can keep It.



> It's a little histrionic, but the point is valid and powerful...
> 
> ...
> 
> Civil Rights today is no more than an industry designed to transfer wealth from person "A" to person "B," at the expense of the intent of the framers.
> 
> I find most offensive the idea that Americans are incapable of change. That we are incapable of making informed decisions. *For instance, I believe it is a business owner's right to exclude anyone he wishes from his establishment. And it is my right to bypass his establishment on the way to one whose owner is more in tune with what I believe about "civil rights."*


Bold mine.

DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!!! We have a winnah!!!


----------



## FeXL

Nice work if you can get it...

Corrupt Baltimore Mayor Who Scammed Hundreds of Thousands of Dollars from City's Health Care Funds Sentenced to Three Years in Prison



> She got the Democrat Discount.
> 
> Former Baltimore Mayor Catherine Pugh was sentenced to three years in federal prison Thursday after she pleaded guilty to charges of conspiracy and tax evasion related money she received from sales of her self-published children's book series.
> 
> Prosecutors said Pugh, a Democrat who served as Baltimore's mayor from 2016 to 2019, received more than $850,000 in sales from her "Healthy Holly" books to the University of Maryland Medical System (UMMS) and other entities she was connected to.​


----------



## FeXL

Not with a ten foot pole. Ain't enough Viagra on the planet...

Pig-Faced Bridge Troll Rashida Tlaib: You Shouldn't Want to Have Sex With Me (If You Don't Support Abortion)



> Huh. What's the opposite of a dilemma?
> 
> At the abortion rally on Wednesday, Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-Mich.) -- one of the members of AOC's Squad -- accused pro-life Americans of being "obsessed" with the bodies of women. She appeared to call for a sex strike, emphasizing the "power" that women have over their own bodies to assert their rights. This seems rather ironic since abortion would not be in nearly as much demand if the women who are willing to kill their unborn babies would practice abstinence.
> 
> "My my my, are they obsessed with our bodies... this type of policing of our bodies is so interconnected to all the social justice movements all around the country," Tlaib declared. "And let me tell you this obsession with our bodies, you know I in the legislature, the Michigan legislature for six years, used to say to people, 'You know what, you’re so freakin' obsessed with what I decide to do with my body, maybe you shouldn’t even want to have sex with me, or you, or any woman!'"​


----------



## FeXL

Further on Bill working out his _"anxieties"._

Bill Clinton: My Tawdry Sex Sessions With Monica Lewinsky Weren't About "Ministering" To Her At All. No, They Had a Medical Purpose -- They Were About "Managing My Anxieties."



> To be honest, blow-jays and r-jobs really do take the edge off a day, no?
> 
> *If only Bill Clinton had had Obamacare, he wouldn't have had to self-medicate like this!*


Bold mine.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

No Big Deal, But Investigators Just Found a Smuggled Loaded Gun in the Jail Where Jeffrey Epstein Did Not Kill Himself



> Oh is that all?
> 
> _No?_ You actually found _more_ signs of malfeasance and worse?


----------



## FeXL

Further on Prog misogyny.

I must say that the high level of butthurt over Elizabeth Warren dropping out of the race caught me a bit by surprise.



> But of course they're nat asking the real question. These are Democrat primaries, therefore most of the voters are Democrat voters, so the real question they have to come to terms with is, why are *Democrat voters* so misogynistic?


----------



## FeXL

Ain't no atheists in a foxhole...

Commie-Pinko Californians...



> ...trade granola for Glocks during Woohoo crisis...
> 
> _ "According to the LA Times, the line of customers at the Martin B. Retting Gun Shop in Culver City stretched *out the front door and around the block* on Saturday."
> 
> "Many of those in line *waited five hours* for their opportunity to buy a gun."_​
> How the sanctimonious have fallen.


Huh. Wonder how they'd feel about a legislated 30 day waiting period now...


----------



## FeXL

I Am Woman, Hear Me Whine



> After Elizabeth Warren dropped out of the primary race, the predictable whining commenced from all those supposedly independent, anything-you-can-do-I-can-do-better feminists. The stock clichés filled their complaints: “misogyny,” “patriarchy,” “sexism,” all the usual suspects rounded up to excuse the glaring electoral incompetence of a terrible candidate. As is the case with Hillary Clinton, criticism of a political persona dripping with schoolmarm condescension, self-righteousness, and arrogant disdain is redeemed by transforming these flaws into question-begging slurs like “shrill” and “strident,” and dismissing them as an “irrational prejudice,” a neurotic failure on the part of men to acknowledge her superior talents and “competence.”


----------



## FeXL

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!!!

Democrat Debate: Two Angry Old Men



> I forgot this was on, and after coming up empty for an official livestream, found this private feed a few minutes ago. (Dead now)
> 
> Stephen Green is liveblogging as is the tradition.
> 
> Clock Test: *Discussing Coronavirus Response, Sanders Accidentally Calls it Ebola and Biden Accidentally Calls it SARS.*
> 
> Joe: You get rid of the nine super pacs you have
> 
> Bernie: I don't have any Super PACs.
> 
> Joe: You want me to list them?
> 
> Bernie: ya, you go ahead and list them.
> 
> Joe: C'mon, give me a break
> 
> Bernie: No, I won't give you a break on this one.#DemDebate pic.twitter.com/nSJ9QqF3aJ
> 
> — People for Bernie (@People4Bernie) March 16, 2020​


Bold mine.

Related:

Bernie’s Newest Campaign Adviser Wants To Abolish Prisons, Appeared To Float 9/11 Conspiracy Theory



> The Sanders campaign announced on Saturday that Agnew — who was already serving as a top campaign surrogate — has been hired on as a senior adviser. Agnew notably works as a co-director for Dream Defenders, a far-left group that advocates for the abolishment of prisons and police, the end of capitalism, and supports open borders.


And:

Say It Isn’t So, Joe!



> From addled to angry.
> 
> Joe Biden tells a union worker in Detroit "you're full of ****" when he accused the former VP of trying to take away Americans' Second Amendment rights.pic.twitter.com/tu0MKF4Ao0
> 
> — Alex Salvi (@alexsalvinews) March 10, 2020​
> The video referenced in the clip is here. (h/t Jeffersonian)
> 
> Update: Of course they did.


----------



## FeXL

Of course it is!

Sanders Adviser: Having Elections When Black Colleges Are On Spring Break Is ‘Voter Suppression’



> Phillip Agnew appeared to suggest Monday that holding elections while black colleges were on spring break amounted to “voter suppression.”
> 
> Agnew, a senior adviser to independent Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders, made the comments on CNN’s “New Day.”


Try and out-logic that!


----------



## FeXL

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!!!

Math Is Hard: Bernie's Press Secretary Says 500 Million Americans Go Bankrupt Each Year



> Math is hard, guys. Remember when our betters in the press — namely MSNBC's Brian Williams and The New York Times's Mara Gay — seemingly endorsed the ridiculous idea that Mike Bloomberg's $500 million in campaign spending could give every American $1 million? Well, now it's a Bernie Sanders staffer's turn to make an embarrassing math mistake — also involving the number 500 million, for some reason...
> 
> "It's great that everyone is coming together around this crisis. But people are in crisis everyday. 500 mil Americans go bankrupt from medical debt every year. 68 mil are un or underinsured. We've been in a state of emergency. We need a president who acts like it," tweeted Briahna Joy Gray, press secretary for Bernie Sanders' 2020 campaign.


----------



## FeXL

Just Like Socialism, Bernie’s Campaign Collapsed Under Its Own Contradictions



> If Bernie Sanders’s 2020 presidential bid isn’t dead, it’s definitely on life support. As of March 11, Sanders possesses 681 Democratic Party delegates versus Joe Biden’s 823. Key states like Michigan and those of the South have gone rather easily to Biden, proving that, for all his flaws, the establishment candidate may be whom Democrats prefer to take on President Donald Trump in November.
> 
> A week in politics is a long time, but, in 2020, 72 hours became the new time horizon. How did Sanders, who the Friday prior to Super Tuesday seemed unstoppable, suddenly crash?


----------



## FeXL

Activists: Bill to Protect Minors From Female Genital Mutilation Is Anti-Transgender



> A bill in the Wyoming legislation to criminalize the practice of female genital mutilation (FGM) on minors that has bipartisan support is being slammed by transgender activists who claim it discriminates against those who might want surgery to alter their biological sex.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka.

Democrat Voter Fraud in Minnesota.



> Voter Fraud in Minnesota, and one can presume elsewhere, is practiced almost entirely by Democrats, who have waged a relentless campaign to block any attempt to block ineligible voters from voting, or eligible voters from voting more than once as “voter suppression.”


More:



> Same day registration. This is where the majority of voter fraud takes place. In Minnesota, 500,000 people typically register to vote on election-day in presidential election years. No verification of their eligibility is done prior to irretrievably counting their ballots. After the election, counties send a postcard to the address that the voter claimed on election-day. *Following the 2008 election, the state couldn’t confirm the addresses of 17,000 voters and 31,000 other voters were marked “challenged” because they failed one or more eligibility checks. The ballots of all 48,000 of these questionable voters counted in the election Al Franken won by just 312 votes.*
> 
> Social Security Number. There is no photo-ID requirement In Minnesota. In fact, if a person claims they do not have a driver’s license or other valid ID, they can register and vote simply by supplying their name, date-of-birth, and the last four digits of a Social Security Number. *The Legislative Auditor found that thousands of voters registered in this manner in 2016 and could not subsequently be found in the Social Security Administration database.*


Bold mine.

Can you imagine the hue & cry from the left if the shoe was on the other foot? If Republicans were playing the system like this? They'd be holding their brefs until they turned blue...


----------



## FeXL

REPORT: NY Post Reporter Locked Out Of Twitter For Exposing Socialist YouTuber Carlos Maza As Coming From Elite Wealth



> NY Post reporter Jonathan Levine was reportedly locked out of his Twitter after exposing YouTuber Carlos Maza, a socialist who regularly attacks the rich, as coming from elite wealth himself.
> 
> Levine reported on Maza’s big family connections, which include multiple mega-mansions in Florida, a multi-million dollar apartment on the Upper West Side and a fancy yacht. This news, which broke Saturday evening, comes after Maza spent years slamming the wealthy.


Related:

Another Day, Another Limousine Leftist Exposed



> SJW crusader Carlos Maza turns out to be a super wealthy socialist.
> 
> _ Through his clan, the millennial firebrand is connected to multiple Florida mega-mansions, a $7.1 million pad on the Upper West Side purchased under an LLC — and a yacht by luxury maker boat-maker Donzi.
> 
> Maza’s mother Vivian Maza was one of the first employees at Ultimate Software, a Florida-based behemoth which now employs more than 5,000 people. Starting in 1990 as an office manager, she ultimately rose to become the group’s chief people officer in 2004.
> 
> Public records show Vivian, Scott, Carlos and sister Isabel all registered to vote at a five-bedroom, eight-bathroom waterfront palace in Boca Raton, Florida. The property sold in 2018 for $10.8 million according to realty website Zillow. Scherr also unloaded a four-bed, four-bath home in 2015 mansion in Weston, Florida, for $1,850,000 in 2015.
> 
> It’s not clear how much Vivian and Scherr actively support Maza’s lifestyle, but evidence suggest the family has been happy to pitch in to help spread his socialist message. Both Scherr and Vivian Maza are listed as a “comrades” at the end of Carlos’ most recent YouTube video. And the younger Maza himself admitted in an interview with Mel Magazine that his family was there to financially back him if he needed it._​
> More here from the reporter who broke Maza’s hypocrisy.


----------



## FeXL

Ya don't say...

Obama’s Homeland Security IG Indicted On Fraud, Theft Charges



> Former Department of Homeland Security Inspector General Charles Edwards and his former aide Murali Yamazula Venkata were indicted Friday on charges of stealing government property to defraud the U.S. government. Yamazula was also charged with destroying records.


----------



## FeXL

"The Burgeoning C#ckshed Industry Will Keep Our Economy Afloat In These Challenging Times"



> That's how a Daily Caller writer headlines this article from The Cut.
> 
> It's ballpark accurate, though the article isn't about the economy or the "cuckshed industry."
> 
> *It's just a report about how one totally normal dude has started shacking up with his girlfriend and the guy who's porking her so that they could all "isolate" together.*


:love2::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map



> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign.


----------



## FeXL

Can't have those little snippets of truth leaking out...

California bullet train project employees told to ‘shut up’ about project woes: report



> Employees at the lead consulting firm for the struggling California bullet train project were told to “shut up” and threatened with termination if they talked about the costly infrastructure project, according to a report this week.
> 
> “I was told to shut up and not say anything,” Mark Styles, who worked for WSP, told the Los Angeles Times. “I was told that I didn’t understand the political arena the project was in. I told them I am not going to shut up. This is my job.”


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the compassionate, intellectual, left some...

Nancy Pelosi's Daughter Encourages Political Violence By Joking that Rand Paul Neighbor's Savage Assault On Him Was "The Right Idea"



> Does this bitch realize that Rand Paul has damaged lungs due to that savage attack, and is at an elevated risk of death, despite being relatively young, due to this assault?
> 
> Would she care if she knew?


----------



## FeXL

Please Update Your Files And Lifestyles Accordingly



> From the pages of The Atlantic, a new torment for woke sophisticates:
> 
> The hidden bigotry of crosswords.​
> That sound you hear is barrel-bottom-scraping.
> 
> The popular puzzles are largely written and edited by older white men, who dictate what makes it into the grid—and what is kept out.​
> The world of woke crossword-puzzlers - because that’s a thing that exists - is one in which enthusiasts, via social media, grumble about white men, bemoan the insufficient prominence of “queer or POC colloquialisms,” share “off-colour jokes about hypothetical titles for a Melania Trump memoir,” and fret about the exact ratio of male and female names used as clues. Because a lack of “gender parity” in crossword puzzle clues constitutes one of “the systemic forces that threaten women.”
> 
> Crossword puzzles can _do_ that, apparently.


:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Police ‘Not Pursuing Criminal Charges’ Against Andrew Gillum After He Was Found in Miami Hotel Room with Bags of Crystal Meth



> Former Florida Democrat Gubernatorial candidate and “rising star” Andrew Gillum was found in a Miami hotel room early Friday morning along with two other men experiencing a drug overdose.
> 
> Gillum was too inebriated to speak to paramedics.
> 
> According to one of the men involved in the “party,” he entered the hotel room to find Andrew Gillum and the other man under the influence of an “unknown” substance. Gillum then collapsed on the bed in a prone position before entering the bathroom to vomit. When police were taking statements from the men, Gillum was so drunk that he was unable to speak coherently.
> 
> Bags of crystal meth were also found in the Miami hotel room, but police are not pursuing criminal charges.


'Course not!


----------



## FeXL

Article from 2018.

Sorry If You’re Offended, but Socialism Leads to Misery and Destitution



> On the same day that Venezuela’s “democratically” elected socialist president, Nicolas Maduro, whose once-wealthy nation now has citizens foraging for food, announced he was lopping five zeros off the country’s currency to create a “stable financial and monetary system,” Meghan McCain of “The View” was the target of internet-wide condemnation for having stated some obvious truths about collectivism.
> 
> During the same week we learned that the democratic socialist president of Nicaragua, Daniel Ortega, is accused of massacring hundreds of protesters whose economic futures have been decimated by his economic policies, Soledad O’Brien and writers at outlets ranging from GQ, to BuzzFeed, to the Daily Beast were telling McCain to cool her jets.


Related:


----------



## FeXL

Communism 101: Democrats in Ohio, California and Oregon Push Laws Demanding That Private Property Owners Allow Homeless to Camp on Their Land



> A very disturbing video was posted on Twitter this weekend.
> A homeowner in Los Angeles claims the local government is preventing him from removing a homeless encampment from his property.
> 
> According to local Democrats there is no such thing as private property.


----------



## FeXL

Article from last summer.

Paul Ryan Lauded For Inspiring Millions Of Young Gutless ****ing Cowards To Take On Leadership Roles



> Noting the former congressman’s deep, unwavering commitment to shying away from every one of his civic responsibilities, the Heritage Foundation lauded Paul Ryan Thursday for inspiring millions of young gutless ****ing cowards to take on leadership roles.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

The Regressive Left’s Future on Display



> The mindless policies of the Left are out of control. More here.


----------



## FeXL

Well, in that case...

Guatemalans Admit They’re Illegally Entering The U.S. To Get Bigger Houses, Not Flee Violence



> A year or so ago, international reporters descended on this small indigenous village to report its agony in having lost a native son, eight-year-old migrant Felipe Gomez Alonzo, to flu-related illness while in U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) custody near El Paso.
> 
> The reporters framed the boy’s migratory trek with his father to the United States, along with hundreds of thousands from this highlands province during 2018-2019, as driven by “crushing poverty,” “cycles of rising debt,” “racism and violence,” climate change-induced child hunger, and the catch-all “dreams of a new life.”
> 
> But it turns out that none of these circumstances, told repeatedly to the American public as justification to open the border gates wide, exist in emblematic Yalambojoch. According to town officials and residents, the one main factor that actually caused all but about 300 of Yalombojoch’s 1,500 villagers to leave was: lust for the large modern houses of neighbors, which are now a “status symbol” du jour throughout the Mayan descendant country.


Another Prog narrative flushed.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Howard Dean to Elise Stefanik About Abusive Note Left On Her Car: “as ye sow, so shall ye reap”



> The note: “Rot in hell fascist pig”


Yep. Your moral superiors...


----------



## FeXL

Your Whoring And Intellectual Superiors



> Yesterday, Henry Kyle Frese, a DIA employee, plead guilty to charges related to his disclosure of classified national defense information to two journalists in 2018 and 2019. https://t.co/wNWqOfSMZ4 pic.twitter.com/bK7jbPknAy
> 
> — FBI Washington Field (@FBIWFO) February 21, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

So, Malig-Nancy and her fellow Progs refuse to pass a simple coronavirus bill. Instead, she presents a 1400 page pork-barreling, social justice-inspired tome of her own, including all sorts of little gems.

Nancy Pelosi Proposes 1,400-Page Coronavirus Bill Stuffed with Special Interest Goodies



> The bill includes a wish list of Democrats’ pet issues...


Related:

Pelosi ‘Stimulus’ Bill Imposes Nationwide ‘Ballot Harvesting’ Without ‘Any Limit’



> Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi’s new stimulus bill would mandate nationwide “ballot harvesting,” allowing party operatives to return other people’s ballots to polling places without “any limit” on the number of ballots.


So where's the hue & cry from the left about all this spending? Or is that an issue only when it's Trump?

Askin' for a friend...

Related, too:

Pelosi’s Coronavirus Stimulus Bill Mentions ‘Diversity’ 32 Times



> Furthermore, the House bill states that all corporations receiving federal aid "must maintain officials and budget dedicated to diversity and inclusion initiatives for no less than 5 years after disbursement of funds."


----------



## FeXL

Believe All Women!!!

Former Staffer Tara Reade Accuses Joe Biden of Penetrative Forcible Sexual Assault



> She formerly worked in Biden's Senate office, and says he's retalliated against her since the _penetrative_ sexual assault. (Alleged.)
> 
> Penetrative. Not just squeezing and stroking and sniffing up on teenagers this time.





> By the way, this accuser -- Tara Reade -- is only coming forward because she heard _another_ woman making less serious sexual harassment allegations about Biden, and wished to support her.
> 
> *She was temporarily driven away by claims that she is a -- wait for it -- "Russian asset."*


Bold mine.

Damn those Russkies!!!


----------



## FeXL

Joe Biden: You Know, I Became a University Professor After I Left the Senate
Fact Check Status: _I Can't Even Anymore With This Guy_



> Professor.
> 
> While he was also Vice President.
> 
> He's talking about a ****ing _honorary degree_ that they shower on liberal politicians and celebrity rapists, such as Bill Cosby.
> 
> And Joe Biden.
> 
> Well, alleged sexual assaulter Joe Biden.
> _
> Credibly accused_ sexual assaulter Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 Biden is also royalty. He got the hat at Burger King to prove it. Posted by: pep
Click to expand...

This. This is the _best_ Dems have got.

When Trump announced his intent to run for office, I predicted he'd be a two-termer.

Gonna be a shoo-in...

Related:

In Highly Controlled Interviews With Very Friendly Corporate Media Shills, Joe Biden Proved to the World That He Has Advanced Dementia and Under No Circumstances Can Be Permitted to Be "President," Even if In Name Only



> And he's sickly and physically degenerated to boot.
> 
> His mental degeneration and physical frailty are so obvious that even his most partisan corporate media activists aren't hiding it. Alex Wagner, the blogger turned "reporter," Given #AllTheJobs because she's a #Marginalized pyrsyn, just straight up says that all Democrats are hoping for from Biden is that he manage to simply _not die_, and only offer a "corporeal presence."
> 
> But the urgency of her plea indicates _she thinks the odds that Biden will be able to clear this low bar are quite low._
> 
> And I agree.


----------



## FeXL

Politico: Could Trump Try to Cancel The Election?



> Compare these two headlines:
> 
> ...
> 
> Same propaganda organ -- _Same day!_
> 
> Yes, on the same day, Politico asserted that the authoritarian Trump might cancel the election and attempt to remain president without a vote, _and also_ argued he was too much of a soyboy beta c**k to be the Authoritarian Gotham Needs.


----------



## FeXL

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers Outraged That Illegal Alien Foreigners Aren't Getting American Stimulus Checks



> Yes let's give all of America away to foreigners.
> 
> *AOC rips Republicans because the coronavirus stimulus bill doesn't include cash payments to illegal immigrants*
> 
> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez has lashed out at Republicans because the $2 trillion coronavirus stimulus bill does not include direct payments to taxpayers without a Social Security number, including people living in the U.S. illegally.​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

Yep. Sounds like the WHO I know & love...

Why am I not surprised?



> _The head of the World Health Organization, in charge of making life or death decisions on a grand scale, has been accused of *covering up cholera epidemics, supporting a terrorist organization and inflating his resume* to claim he conquered malaria and HIV.
> 
> Tedros Adhanom Ghegreyesus' *campaign to rewrite his questionable past* has some wondering whether he is the right fit to lead the global agency through the coronavirus pandemic._​


----------



## FeXL

So...sad. :-(

LEARN TO CODE



> Hundreds of journalists are being laid off, right when the public needs them the most


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

The only really sad thing about this story is that they're not taking about MotherCorpse...


----------



## FeXL

Battling the Appeal of Socialism While Corporations Engage in Evil Behavior



> Only 30 years after the fall of the Berlin Wall, the appeal of socialism among so many Americans is very distressing, especially when you consider that Cubans are still risking their lives to flee it, and Venezuelans are now eating rats to avoid death by socialism-induced hunger. But domestically we have a different challenge in fighting socialism’s appeal – major American corporations are now openly and defiantly engaging in behavior that is just plain evil.
> 
> “Apple to pay $500 million settlement for throttling older phones”
> 
> Can you imagine if Toyota sabotaged your car if you took it in for routine maintenance? And then lied about it repeatedly until caught? That is what Apple did, and if you talk to cell phone repair shops there is strong sentiment that they continue to do so. When both my wife’s and my 2 1/2 year-old iphones suddenly started having all sorts of problems (speakers, photos, camera, volume, email exchange, etc), we went to two different phone repair stores and they both told us matter of factly that the problem is a software issue caused by Apple sabotaging our older model phones with software updates. That may not be true. But I believe it to be true because Apple has lied about doing this exact thing before.


----------



## FeXL

A Warning to All Gen Z Women



> _“But younger generations of women really need to look at the depleted husks of feminist Gen X, Boomer, and soon-to-be Millennial women and ask themselves if they want to go down that path and end up the same.”_​


----------



## FeXL

Prog heads exploding.

Barr Sides Against Trans Biological Males Competing With Girls in High School Sports



> Per DailyNews, three Connecticut girls are suing to block transgender girls from competing in high school sports in the state. Attorney general William Barr’s Justice Department joined them Tuesday.


More:



> The lawsuit was filed in February by runners Selina Soule, a senior at Glastonbury High School; Chelsea Mitchell, a senior at Canton High School; and Alanna Smith, a sophomore at Danbury High School, against the conference and several local boards of education.
> 
> They argue they have been deprived of wins, state titles and athletic opportunities by being forced to compete against transgender athletes.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, it's 3 weeks old but still hilarious.

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> MSNBC’s Brian Williams reads a tweet: "Bloomberg spent $500 million on ads. U.S. Population, 327 million. He could have given each American $1 million"
> 
> NYT Editorial Board Member Mara Gay: “It’s an incredible way of putting it. It’s true. It’s disturbing”
> 
> It's $1.53 per person pic.twitter.com/dIiwCESgh8
> 
> — Ryan Saavedra (@RealSaavedra) March 6, 2020​


Math is hard for Progs.


----------



## FeXL

Would the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police please pick up the orange courtesy phone?

Sundown Joe Says He's an "O'Biden Bama Democrat" and Says The Only Thing We Can Do Is "Re-Elect Donald Trump" As Concern About His "Sundown Syndrome" Increases



> At RCP, the "O'Biden-Bama Democrat."
> 
> 
> In previous debates, Joe Biden was entirely silent for huge blocks of time.
> 
> But now, facing Bernie one-on-one, Biden will be forced to talk a lot.
> 
> The DNC, fearing that to ask Joe Biden to both stand up for two hours _and_ talk might prove too difficult for him, is trying to change the rules for the March 15th Arizona debate to let Joe Biden _sit._


I think the reason they wanted him to sit is so he didn't go wandering off stage somewhere... :lmao:

Related:

Joe Biden Gives an Online Speech To His Followers-- _Speech Lasts FOUR Minutes_



> Well, I guess Sundown Joe only had four minutes of coherence in him tonight.
> 
> The campaign advised Joe Biden’s Illinois virtual town hall would air on Facebook Live. It did so for only four minutes before it was over. pic.twitter.com/5tLly3IYc6
> — Bill Ruthhart (@BillRuthhart) March 13, 2020​


I guess it's pretty difficult to go off topic in only 240 seconds...


----------



## FeXL

Move Over Putin: Canadian Bernie Bros Are Interfering in Our Election



> Move over Vladimir Putin, Canadian Bernie Bros are the next big thing in U.S. election interference! Despite not being eligible to vote in U.S. elections, Canadian college students are volunteering for Bernie Sanders' campaign and calling and texting Americans to convince them to vote for the Democratic Socialist.


----------



## FeXL

Harvey Weinstein "Injured" in Jail While Hillary Clinton Remains At Large
Plus: National Review Takes First Step Towards Its Stunning and Brave Future Endorsement of Joe Biden



> *I believe this is Stage One of Rapid Onset Epstein Syndrome.*
> 
> Convicted rapist Harvey Weinstein fell sometime Sunday morning while at Rikers Island jail, his spokesperson Juda Englemayer told CNN.
> 
> Englemayer said Weinstein was dizzy before he fell.
> 
> "Harvey says his head throbs all the time and thinks he has a concussion. He has not been officially diagnosed," Englemayer said.​


Bold mine.

Yeppers...

Related:

Harvey Weinstein Sentenced to 23 Years In Prison With Possible Early Release Due to Suicide



> Hillary Clinton awaits us all.


----------



## FeXL

Elizabeth Warren Campaign Staffers Get Tattoos On Their Arms That Look Exactly Like Holocaust Camp Tattoos, Because They're #Smart



> Wow.
> 
> The tweets have now been deleted. But here they were:


:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Gallup: For First Time in Fifteen Years, Republican Congressmen Now Enjoy Higher Job Approval Than Democratic Ones



> Republicans haven't hit this level (40%) of approval since 2005, when they were still coasting on historic approval following 9/11.
> 
> Republicans have gained six points of approval since the Democrats impeached Trump. The Democrats lost three points, to fall to 35% approval.


----------



## FeXL

Ilhan "Omar" Nur Has Now Beaten Charlie Sykes for Marriages



> But I don't think Charlie Sykes married any siblings.
> 
> Update: First I said that she had "tied" Charlie Sykes for marriages. But that's not true, as a sharp commenter named Minnfidel, who does NOT need to Be Better, reminds me.
> 
> She married her first husband, then supposedly divorced him to marry her ****ING BROTHER, then was remarried to her first (real) husband, or at least continued in a marriage that was never legally dissolved.


----------



## FeXL

SJW Marvel Outdoes Itself, Creating an Entire Super-Team of SJW Stereotypes



> You might immediately think, "Oh, SJW Marvel is making fun of SJWism, that's progress, right?"
> 
> Oh, no my poor sweet naive babies. They're not making fun of it. They're celebrating it, embracing it. They called two characters "SafeSpace" and "Snowflake" to _take those words *back* from the H8rz!_
> 
> Yes, "SafeSpace" and "Snowflake." I'm not making those up.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

A legal system... not a "justice" system



> Just spitballin' here, but I'm thinking that's a clue... *apparently Justice Michael Dambrot disagrees*...
> 
> _ Kalen Schlatter was *sexually aroused by choking women* and confessed to a sex partner “he didn’t feel comfortable strangling her" because he had *difficulty gauging his own strength* and restraining himself.
> 
> The jury that is now deciding whether Schlatter committed first-degree murder by *sexually assaulting and strangling 22-year-old Tess Richey* on Nov. 25, 2017, *never heard any of this evidence.*
> 
> Trial judge Justice Michael Dambrot ruled the *choking evidence and violent porn* on Schlatter’s cellphone too prejudicial._


----------



## FeXL

No, Stevie... you contracted hepatitis C...



> ...because you're a knucklehead criminal junkie...
> 
> _ Denying drug-addicted prisoners access to clean syringes *deprives them of essential health care*, which is a violation of their constitutional rights, an Ontario court heard on Friday._


More:



> Ah, yes... the constitutional right to put poison in your veins.


----------



## FeXL

Coronavirus: How "Progressive" Ideology Led to Catastrophe in Spain



> A class action lawsuit filed on March 19 accuses the Spanish government — highly ideological by any standard, as the Communist coalition partner, Podemos, was founded with seed money from the Venezuelan government — of knowingly endangering public safety by encouraging the public to participate in more than 75 feminist marches, held across Spain on March 8, to mark International Women's Day.
> 
> The Spanish government's main point man for the coronavirus, Fernando Simón, claimed in a nationwide press conference that there was no risk of attending the rallies on March 8. "If my son asks me if he can go, I will tell him to do whatever he wants," he said.
> 
> "Honestly, it seems to me a joke that the government has waited until today, clearly for political reasons, to make this announcement. The Socialist-Communist government has once again put its political interests above the common good. This gross negligence should lead to resignations. — Elentir, Contando Estrelas, March 9, 2020.


Huh. Class action lawsuit against the gov't. Can we do that here in Canuckistan?


----------



## FeXL

‘People Are Getting Sick Of It’



> I strongly recommend that you follow the Twitter feed of James Lindsay. He’s a mathematician who, along with Helen Pluckrose and Peter Boghossian, pulled off that awesome Grievance Studies hoax, in which they published absurd papers in academic journals devoted to feminism, queer studies, etc. For example, they reformulated concepts from _Mein Kampf_ in feminist language, and published it under a fake name in an unsuspecting feminist journal. Lindsay is a combative atheist and, as far as I can tell, no kind of conservative. But he hates hates _hates_ Social Justice Warriors, and he is not afraid of them. You have to admire that. Here is a threadroll of a recent series of his tweets:


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Further on Joey Fingers.

Joe Biden Said To Believe Women Who Say They’re Sexual Assault Victims. Now He’s Denying A Woman’s Sexual Assault Accusation



> Former Vice President Joe Biden’s campaign on Friday denied the sexual assault allegations coming from a former Senate staffer, but in 2018 he said that any woman’s public claims of sexual assault should be believed to be true.
> 
> As Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh continued to be accused of sexual misconduct throughout his confirmation hearings, Biden sat down for an interview with The Washington Post to discuss the allegations, saying that all women who say they are sexual assault victims should be believed.
> 
> However, on Friday, Biden’s campaign denied new allegations against the former vice president, ultimately saying, they do not believe Biden’s accuser, Tara Reade. Reade accused Biden of touching her, kissing her and penetrating her with his fingers without her consent in 1993.


Related:

Creepy Joe Biden



> The torpedoes the Democrats put in the water for Trump keep circling back — When I first saw claims this morning that Biden surrogates and media supporters were going back to delete their Brett Kavanaugh tweets in order not to have their Believe-Women standards invoked against their candidate, I assumed it wasn’t true. But it seems clear now that it is…
> 
> Since Joe Biden has been credibly accused of sexual assault, his campaign advisor, Symone Sanders, just completely scrubbed her timeline of any mention of her ardent support of Christine Blasey Ford.
> 
> Appalling.#MeToo #IBelieveTara #TaraReade #JusticeForTara #IBelieveTaraReade pic.twitter.com/dcpiMoH2rT
> 
> — cursed-dem social distancer (@kallllisti) March 29, 2020​


Curious, that.


----------



## FeXL

Further on reusable grocery bags.

Democrats see their plastic-bag-free world crumble before coronavirus



> When I grew up, and for most of my life after that, at a grocery store, the clerk would ring up my groceries and put them in a useful paper or plastic bag emblazoned with the store’s motto. I’d take the bag home and use it again. If it was paper, I used it for book covers, storing annual tax-relevant documents, wrapping packages destined for UPS, and holding recycling. If it was plastic, I used it for bathroom garbage bags, packing school lunches, padding breakables for shipping, etc.
> 
> All that changed when California decided to "ban the bag." The reason given was that paper and plastic bags destroyed the environment. Paper bags were guilty because they killed trees. Plastic bags were guilty because they polluted waterways.
> 
> It didn’t matter that the trees came from carefully replenished trees, rather than from virgin forests. Nor did it matter that the bags polluting waterways didn’t come from America, they came from Asia and Africa. Facts didn’t matter. Gaia was hurting, and we had to suffer.


----------



## FeXL

Plastic Bags and the Recycling and Reuse Scam



> Americans are correct to recognize the perils of reusable grocery “tote bags” during this time of heightened disease risk. May they also realize the entire concept of reusable grocery bags is flawed, along with most recycling programs, and adapt accordingly.


----------



## FeXL

World Health Organization Spends Twice As Much On Travel As On Medical Supplies



> The World Health Organization (WHO) spends twice as much on travel as it does on medical supplies, according to its most recent financial report.
> 
> Eight percent of the WHO’s budget in 2018 went to travel expenses, while just 4% went to medical supplies and materials, the report shows.
> 
> “Of total travel expenditure, only 45% was for staff travel, the rest was incurred for non-staff travel, mainly for meeting participants nominated by Member States,” the report states.
> 
> WHO’s travel expenditures have faced scrutiny in the past.


But...but...but...GLOBULL WARMING!!!


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bill's Wife's home-rolled server s'more!

Newly-Released Hillary Clinton Emails Show Classified Information, Redacted Obama Talking Points



> Last week, Judicial Watch released 80 pages of new emails recently found by the FBI that further reveal how former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton used her insecure home-brew server to house and transmit classified and sensitive government information. This came after Judicial Watch released 37 pages of new Hillary Clinton emails in January.
> 
> "Magically, after years, the FBI finds more Clinton emails that are classified, involve Benghazi, and detail communications with President Obama," Judicial Watch President Tom Fitton said in a statement. "This drip, drip game that the DOJ, FBI, and State are playing is a key reason a federal court authorized more discovery, including the sworn deposition of Hillary Clinton."


----------



## FeXL

Let the "collateral damage" commence



> We sure don't want those *poor unfortunate* souls to get sick in prison...
> 
> _"Jacob Burnett was *released in Louisville, KY, two days into his two-year sentence* for possession of a firearm by a convicted felon.
> 
> Four days after being released, he admitted to stabbing and killing a 60-year-old man in a subdivision just east of the city, according to local media."​_


The unfortunate thing? The 60 year old man he killed probably wasn't related to the idiot who authorized his release...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> World Health Organization Spends Twice As Much On Travel As On Medical Supplies{/QUOTE]
> 
> Are you referring to the Chinese Health Organization by some other name?


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Ilhan Omar Uses Violent Quran Passage to Respond to Criticism About Affair



> On Wednesday, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) quoted a violent passage from the Quran calling for false accusers to receive a flogging of eighty lashes. She was responding to a Quran quote condemning adultery with another quote condemning those who falsely accuse "chaste" women of adultery. Her response was particularly rich given her recent marital history.


----------



## FeXL

The “Self Love” Movement and Why It’s Toxic



> _“This resulted in pushing self-esteem another mile marker down the road into “self-love.” But not the traditional self-love we’re familiar with (be it the healthy kind where you love yourself in the form of self-respect and self-confidence, or the bad kind where you are narcissistic or arrogant). This new form of “self-love” is the next evolutionary stage of self-esteem where it creates an entire value structure where 100% of your life value is derived internally, not externally. You don’t have to do anything for anyone. You don’t have to work or sacrifice or toil to create something of value for others. You don’t have to invest in yourself to make yourself attractive to other people. The concept of selflessness and altruism is completely absent from this form of love, if for the simple fact there is no counter-party to be selfless or altruistic towards. And so this new love is a completely self-contained system. A truly individual and personal affair, only requiring the individual and no one else.”_


First comment nails it...


----------



## FeXL

Math Is Hard



> Not one commenter pointed out one issue with her math:


----------



## FeXL

I Want A New Country



> Dear Knuckledraggers;
> 
> If you’ll agree to ditch the oil industry and tax yourselves to prosperity like real Canadians, we promise to like you.
> 
> Signed,
> Newspaper sucking on government bailout.


Bite me.


----------



## FeXL

I Want A New Country



> It’s not just about resources, equalization, and carbon taxes. We’d also shed ourselves of crap like this;
> 
> The Saskatchewan Association of Rural Municipalities says it is “appalled” by Health Canada’s decision to move forward with a ban on the use of the deadly pesticide strychnine to kill gophers.
> 
> Health Canada says an evaluation of scientific information confirms there are risks to other animals, including species at risk, for products registered to control Richardson’s ground squirrels.
> 
> In 2018, Health Canada cited concerns about animals including the swift fox and the burrowing owl in its proposal. Gophers, which burrow underground, can damage crops and their burrows can injure livestock. Health Canada says it made the decision after reviewing comments from agriculture groups, governments, environmental groups and members of the general public.
> 
> *SARM president Ray Orb said the decision is based on “anecdotal assumptions, not recent research.” According to SARM, a 2019 study showed that “despite a large number of non-target species present, death from strychnine was limited to only four deer mice.”*
> 
> Orb said SARM “will take all steps needed to have the decision overturned or at minimum have our producers compensated for any crop damage due to gophers.”​
> Plus, the Department of Oceans and Fisheries plus the Ministry of Environment and Climate Change plus…


Bold mine.

I've used strychnine to poison gophers. It's not like you sprinkle it around the circumference of the hole. You toss a tablespoon full _into_ the hole, a foot or more below the surface.

Idiots...


----------



## FeXL

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!

Brain Freeze: Joe Biden Says Coronavirus Started in ‘Luhan Province’



> Appearing Monday on MSNBC, former Vice President Joe Biden erroneously referred to Wuhan — the Chinese city (of the Hubei province) in which the deadly coronavirus originated — as “Luhan province.”


More on Joey Fingers:

Update: The Moment Tara Reader Alleges Joey "Fingers" Biden Forcibly Penetrated Her, Biden's Senior Advisor Deletes All Her Tweets About Brett Kavanaugh (and Believing All Women)



> The media continues to protect a Senile Rapist from scrutiny.
> 
> And yes, per many states' rape codes, forcible digital penetration would be considered rape.
> 
> Credibly accused of rape, but the Believe All Women refuses to even interview his accuser.


BUT TRUMP SAID "GRAB 'EM BY THE PUSSY"!!!!!


----------



## FeXL

Your National Broadcaster...



> ...squeezing *every last bit of virus panic/racism/sexism/Islamophobi*a out of the proverbial stone...
> 
> *"Going public"* is apparently the new *"thoughts & prayers are with you"*...
> 
> A *Calgary physician who went public last week* with allegations that Health Minister Tyler Shandro berated him at his home over a social media post.
> 
> ...​
> In Canada, *"uttering threats" is a criminal offense. "Berating"*... well, not so much.
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh yeah, coincidentally I'm sure... Dr Zaidi is *the CBC's go-to-guy on Islamophobia...*


----------



## FeXL

To Help Poor and Working Families, Nancy Pelosi Pushes SALT Tax Break for Millionaires In Blue States... Including Herself



> Party of the 1%.
> 
> The SALT deduction lets very wealth taxpayers in high tax blue states, and blue cities, to deduct the money their liberal governments take from them from their federal taxable income.
> 
> *So New York City and San Francisco can jack up tax rates, but their wealthy inhabitants won't mind too much, because at least they can avoid paying some taxes to the federal government.*
> 
> Trump (and Congress) limited how much one could deduct from one's federal taxable income.
> 
> *Blue state leftists -- who constantly cry about the need to raise taxes while conveniently crafting themselves shelters from the high taxes they demand -- are aghast that they would actually be expected to pay the high federal tax rates they champion.*
> 
> And Nancy Pelosi is riding to their rescue.


Bold mine.

I always wondered why lefties championed higher tax rates. Now it makes perfect sense...


----------



## FeXL

Bring it.

Pelosi, Schiff Plot _Third_ Coup Operation Against Trump



> Honestly, Trump should actually test the limits of the Constitution by just flat-out refusing to deliver any witnesses or documents during this epidemic.
> 
> Let the Supreme Court rule that officials managing the crisis must make themselves available constantly to participate in DNC electioneering efforts.
> 
> The team is back in action. On Thursday, Speaker Nancy Pelosi announced the creation of the House Select Committee on the Coronavirus Crisis. The new panel will have the authority to investigate any aspect of the virus emergency and the Trump administration's handling of it.​


----------



## FeXL

Ilhan Omar Is Her New Husband’s Biggest Client, Public Records Show



> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) and new husband Tim Mynett—who is also her campaign consultant—are downplaying the campaign cash the freshman lawmaker funneled to his consulting firm. But campaign records show that Omar's campaign has been by far the firm's biggest client, funneling more than half-a-million dollars to the group in the 2018 and 2020 election cycles, almost half of all the money the company took in from federal candidates.
> 
> Omar and Mynett announced their marriage last Wednesday after vigorously denying they were engaged in a romantic relationship.


----------



## FeXL

When The FBI Does It, That Means That It’s Not Illegal



> Update — old article. I’m surprised it’s the first time I’ve seen it.
> 
> This suggests the dam is about to break: _The New York Times admitted on Thursday that the Obama administration deployed multiple spies against the Trump campaign in 2016, confirming recent comments by Attorney General William Barr that ‘spying did occur’ during the campaign._
> 
> This is new, however.
> Related: What a difference a new acting Director of National Intelligence makes.


Interesting.


----------



## FeXL

Political party that lost 33,000 emails...



> ...wants mail-in voting...
> 
> ...
> 
> *And there's this.*


From the "And there's this" link.



> The data from the U.S. Election Assistance Commission and the Election Administration and Voting Surveys for 2016 and 2018, provided by the Public Interest Legal Foundation (PILF), shows that between the 2016 and 2018 elections, roughly 16.4 million ballots mailed to registered voters went missing.
> 
> In the 2018 election, about 42.4 million ballots were mailed to registered voters. Of those mailed, more than one million were undeliverable, more than 430,000 were rejected, and nearly 10.5 million went missing.
> 
> The 2016 election showed similar discrepancies. That year, about 41.6 million ballots were mailed to registered voters. Of those mailed, more than 568,000 were undeliverable, nearly 320,000 were rejected, and close to six million went missing.
> 
> “Putting the election in the hands of the United States Postal Service would be a catastrophe. In 2018 and 2016, there were 16 million missing and misdirected ballots,” PILF President J. Christian Adams said in a statement.


----------



## FeXL

Mischief Is Important

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## FeXL

Huh. Now who would have seen that coming...

Female prison officers have been raped by inmates who self-identify as trans women, ex-Tory minister Rory Stewart claim



> Female prison officers have been raped by male-bodied inmates who self-identify as trans women, a former Minister has revealed.
> 
> The disclosure was made by Rory Stewart, the ex-Tory Cabinet Minister who oversaw prisons in 2018 and 2019 and who is now running as an independent candidate for Mayor of London.
> 
> It will fuel questions about policies that have allowed criminals with male bodies to describe themselves as female and demand to be housed in women's prisons.


You want to identify as a tranny & get moved to a female prison? Fine. There's an axe leaning up against a chopping block at the front door. Beside it are a rusty bucket and a box of band-aids...


----------



## FeXL

Further on "Believe All Women!"

"Publications Have Run Stories With Far Less:" Harvey Weinstein Investigator Says That Tara Reade's Story Has More Evidence Than Most Allegations



> We have already established that Biden is "not guilty by reason of Democrat affiliation."​


Good enough for the Progs.

Related:

The New York Times Lies About Why It Pushed the Christine "Blowsey" Ford Story But Covered Up the Tara Reade Allegation



> I say again to underline it: _The New York Times' Dean Bacquet decides for the rest of the country what "the biggest political story in the country" is. He_ cannot then use that as a bootstrap justification as to why he didn't report on Tara Reade's allegation.
> 
> Now he gets to the part where Bacquet admits that Blowsey Ford never told anyone about her own bull**** claim but that Tara Reade did -- but that's no big deal!


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Liberal Media Scream: Reporter suggests payback for Trump voters, 'now your loved ones can die'



> This week’s Liberal Media Scream features _Baltimore Sun_ media reporter David Zurawik suggesting that President Trump’s supporters, who “stuck it to the elites” in the 2016 election, are facing a potential payback — “now your loved ones can die.”


----------



## FeXL

‘Believe All Women’: Women’s Groups That Condemned Kavanaugh Silent On Biden Accuser Tara Reade



> Women’s groups that backed sexual assault accusations against Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh have stayed silent regarding a woman who accused former Vice President Joe Biden of sexually assaulting her.
> 
> When Christine Blasey Ford accused Kavanaugh in September 2018 of sexually assaulting her, women’s groups, including Planned Parenthood, Emily’s List, the Women’s March, the National Abortion Right’s Action League, the American Association of University Women, and the National Latina Institute for Reproductive Justice, condemned Kavanaugh and said they believed Blasey Ford.
> 
> But none of these organizations have issued statements regarding former Biden staffer Tara Read’s accusations against the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee. These organizations also did not respond to repeated requests for comment from the Daily Caller News Foundation.


Incurious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Even more from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

California Mayor Resigns After Calling Trump Supporters KKK Members



> Many Democrats can't fathom that anyone would like Trump. Auburn Mayor William Kirby is one of these Dems as he let his personal hate for the president go on full display as he posted about the president and Trump supporters on social media. He forgot that some of his constituents are Trump supporters and nastily compared Trump supporters to the KKK. Kirby claimed we already have our masks to combat the Corona Virus, and posted a picture of the hoods KKK members wear. He is a public figure that is supposed to be serving his community and with that post completely alienated part of his community. But he did not go unpunished as the public saw his post and have demanded he step down and he has agreed to step down at the end of the month.


The irony of a Prog accusing Republicans of being members of a group that the left created for its own insidious uses is hilarious.


----------



## FeXL

*~v Becauth ith's 2015!!!*

Canadian Armed Forces requires all personnel to stop using gendered pronouns



> In a new policy change, the Canadian Armed Forces will no longer be using gendered pronouns in official reports.
> 
> Documents obtained by conservative commentator Aaron Gunn and presented to _The Post Millennial_ reveal that military personnel are no longer allowed to write he or she, but must replace it with they/them pronouns, regardless of an individual’s preferred pronouns.


----------



## chasMac

Makes you root for the virus.



FeXL said:


> Canadian Armed Forces requires all personnel to stop using gendered pronouns


----------



## FeXL

Chris Cuomo, Supposedly "In Isolation," Spotted Visiting a Lot He Had Purchased With His Family and Apparently No Mask;
Threatens Local Who Asks Him Why He Isn't in Quarantine



> And that local has filed a criminal complaint against him.
> 
> Note that the property Chris Cuomo was spotted on was his property -- but not his residence. It was a lot he had bought, which had no structures on it yet. He was... just visiting it with his family.
> 
> Why? I guess he just wanted to get out and bum around.
> 
> Certainly there is no "essential" reason to visit a vacant lot on Easter Sunday. It's not like he was meeting a lawyer there about a body found on the property.
> 
> A man still sick with coronavirus, and therefore a threat to the public health, just felt like going out for a joyride, and so he did.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Chris Cuomo, Supposedly "In Isolation," Spotted Visiting a Lot He Had Purchased With His Family and Apparently No Mask;
> Threatens Local Who Asks Him Why He Isn't in Quarantine


The little flower was bumming about his 103-degree fever a few days ago, like someone who had never been sick before.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> The little flower was bumming about his 103-degree fever a few days ago, like someone who had never been sick before.


Poor little Fredo...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Joey Fingers.

New York Times "Reporter" Who Wrote Book Making Case That Kavanaugh Was Guilty and That Christine Blowsey Ford Was a Reliable Accuser: Hey, You Know, This Joe Biden Character Just Isn't Big Enough for Coverage in a Newspaper



> Sounds like a Local Crime Story to me, huh?
> 
> Not a "big national story." Not a "hot, quickly-moving story."
> 
> Hm! I wonder why.
> 
> Could it have something to do with the fact that the New York Times assigned dozens of reporters to smear Kavanaugh and wrote four blistering op-eds -- by the Editorial Board itself -- calling Blowsey-Ford's claims "credible" and demanding we #BelieveAllWomen?
> 
> As John Sexton asks: Gee, how come the New York Times isn't writing editorials noting that Tara Reade is credible and, unlike Blowsey-Ford, told at least two people about the rape who both confirm that they were told that story at the time?


----------



## FeXL

ACLU Sues Idaho for Banning Male Athletes From Female Sports



> The American Civil Liberties Union of Idaho announced it will sue the state government over the Fairness in Women's Sports Act, a law that made Idaho the first state to ban biologically male students from participating in all-female sports.
> 
> "When [Republican governor Brad Little] signed a law to ban trans athletes, he sent a message that trans people do not deserve the benefits of sports available to their peers," ACLU of Idaho wrote on Twitter.


----------



## FeXL

Why bother? He'll just be set free again.

Inmate Freed from Prison Due to Coronavirus Arrested for Murder



> An inmate freed from a Florida prison on March 19 due to the Chinese coronavirus crisis allegedly committed murder the following day.


----------



## FeXL

Shocker: Jussie Smollett May Have Had Sex With The Man He Paid to Fake-Attack Him In An "Upscale Chicago Gay Bathhouse"



> Upscale Chicago Gay Bathhouse you say...?
> 
> Hmm, who do we know who might know something about an Upscale Chicago Gay Bathhouse?
> 
> Would this be located near Hyde Park, by any chance?


----------



## FeXL

More on Malig-Nancy.

Clueless Pelosi Gets Blasted For Her ‘Marie Antoinette’ Moment While Americans Are Suffering



> But just so you know how much she cares, Pelosi gave us a lovely “Let them eat cake” Marie Antoinette moment from her luxurious San Francisco home, with what looks like two refrigerators. Nice to become rich while being in Congress.
> 
> If you’ve lost your job or are having trouble getting toilet paper, food or paying your mortgage or rent, what a great thing it is to see Pelosi talk with James Corden about how she keeps her spirits up “during these trying times,” showing off expensive commercial grade appliances jam packed with her $12 pints of designer ice cream in her freezer.


More:



> Everyone is laughing at this psychopath eating ice cream while on vacation as tens of thousands of people are dying, but has anyone *also* pointed out that she's sitting in front of something like $30,000 worth of Sub Zero appliances in just this one narrow shot? https://t.co/1iG71QsnqJ
> 
> — Jacob Bacharach (@jakebackpack) April 15, 2020​
> Her two huge refrigerators by themselves cost more than many people make in a year.
> 
> It's so revealing that the politician Dems adore most is one of the richest members of Congress. Pelosi has been so rich for so long that she can't see how tone-deaf this is. It's her normal: https://t.co/IxH0tkyWLs
> 
> — Glenn Greenwald (@ggreenwald) April 15, 2020​


Poor, poor Queenie...


----------



## FeXL

While you argue that Trump ignored early warning signs, you ignore the headlines that ran on the pages of your paper in January and February. Here are a couple:

Unhinged...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Joey Fingers s'more!

CBS and PBS Finally Mention the Joe Biden Sexual Assault... _Barely_



> The Morning Rising show mentioned that Biden has done 11 interviews with the media, and has been asked 81 questions, since the Tara Reade allegation.
> 
> Not a single person in the media bothered to ask Joey Fingers about it.
> 
> They also noted that Joey Fingers is picking and choosing only the friendliest, most obviously on-the-team "journalists" to talk to. So every time you see these people asking Sundown Joe questions, remember, they've been specifically chosen because of their positive partisan bias.
> 
> CBS and PBS did finally at least mention the allegation, obliquely. Of course they did not ask Joe Biden about it, nor did they report any answers about it that they received from the Biden campaign. So they also didn't bother to email the campaign about it. (Or, at least: they decided to embargo any mention of the response.)
> 
> *A CBS reporter asked Bernie Sanders if Bernie Sanders thought that the allegation against Joe Biden was worth discussing.*


Well. In that case, the MSM can now claim they covered the topic in detail...

—

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!

Joe Biden Stumbles Through Disastrous TV Appearances, Forgets Year of 9/11 Attack



> Joe Biden’s on-camera woes continue as he staggered through a CNN interview on Thursday where he offered up a strange word salad and seemed to forget the year of the 9/11 terrorist attacks.


More:



> Um, you know, there’s a uh, during World War… Two, uh, you know, where Roosevelt came up with a thing that uh, you know, was totally different than a, than the, the, it’s called, he’s called it a, you know, the World War Two, he had the World, the War Production Board.


I never watch leader debates. I may have to make an exception for this one... :lmao:

More:



> On Wednesday, Biden suffered another awkward moment during his scripted town hall meeting, where he referred to the coronavirus as *“COVID-9.”*


Bold mine.

COVID-9. Is that better or worse than COVID-19?

—

Sundown Joe Has Another Cringe-Making Interview In Which He Loses His Train of Thought Even Though He's Reading the Answer from Note-Cards



> Yesterday, Biden was on a phone call with billionaire donors and essentially repeated Hillary Clinton's "deplorables" attack line against Trump voters-- the voters that Biden is supposed to be able to persuade to vote for him. The voters Biden needs to persuade to vote for him.
> 
> He basically admitted that the only premise for his candidacy -- that he can appeal to the white working class that supports Trump -- is completely false, and that he knows it.
> 
> At a virtual fundraiser Wednesday night, Joe Biden laughed off the possibility of appealing to President Trump's base -- and then directly attacked some Trump voters, drawing comparisons from journalists and the Trump campaign to Hillary Clinton's infamous "basket of deplorables" moment during the 2016 campaign.​


----------



## FeXL

Prog radio host Dean Obeidallah reads between the lines and reveals that Donald Trump ‘is inciting not just violence but a civil war’



> Trump’s most vocal critics actually do themselves a disservice by being so … well, so _vocal_. Donald Trump is more than capable of digging himself into a rhetorical hole, but when people like Dean Obeidallah swoop in, they grab the shovel and dig even bigger holes of their own.
> 
> Were you always naturally this stupid or did you have to attend seminars and train
> 
> — Harry Khachatrian (@Harry1T6) April 17, 2020​


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Miami Herald Columnist: Packed Beaches Will ‘Work Nicely to Thin The Ranks’ Of Trump And DeSantis Supporters



> As some Florida beaches reopened under social distancing guidelines, _Miami Herald_ metro columnist Fabiola Santiago tweeted on Sunday that Florida residents packing beaches “should work nicely to thin the ranks” of supporters of President Donald Trump and Gov. Ron DeSantis.


----------



## FeXL

More from Joey Fingers.

Biden: Coronavirus Is a 'Wake Up Call' on 'Climate Change,' an 'Opportunity' for 'Institutional Change'



> In two virtual fundraisers this week, presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden called the coronavirus pandemic a "wake up call" on climate change and said he was "excited" about the crisis because it presents "opportunities" for "institutional changes." Rather than sympathizing with the victims of the crisis, the former vice president is in full "never let a crisis go to waste" mode.


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Subsidy King Elon Musk Questions Government Aid to Oil & Gas Industry



> Tesla and SpaceX CEO Elon Musk, a recipient of government subsidies at both the federal and state level, recently took issue with the U.S. government’s planned aid to oil and gas companies affected by the Wuhan coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## FeXL

Alexandria Donkey-Chompers: After We Put the Economy on Life Support With a Government-Imposed Shutdown, We Should Then Kill It With a General Strike/Refusal to Work



> Nasty little know-nothing.
> 
> She's always claiming she was an economics major. Well, okay, but there are several branches of economics. One branch is rigorous and involves a lot of math.
> 
> Another branch avoids any rigor and math in favor of reading Marx and Marxist critiques of Gossip Girl.
> 
> Which branch do you think this nasty thot had her concentration in?


----------



## FeXL

Nails it...


----------



## FeXL

Millions of Mail-In Ballots Have Gone 'Missing' Since 2012, Federal Data Shows



> Billionaire George Soros is pouring millions into the Democrats’ plans for mail-in voting for November elections
> 
> *Roughly 28.4 million mail-in ballots have gone missing since the 2012 election, according to newly revealed federal data.*
> 
> The ballots were lost in the last four election cycles over the last eight years, the records show.
> 
> The data is from the U.S. Election Assistance Commission and the Election Administration and Voting Surveys and shows records for the 2012, 2014, 2016, and 2018 election cycles.


----------



## FeXL

Just like a fish on a riverbank.

Biden Flip-Flops on Fracking, Now Says He Won't Put 1.7 Million Workers Out of a Job



> On Monday, presumptive Democratic nominee and former Vice President Joe Biden reversed the promises he made to green groups during the 2020 primary and pinky-swore he wouldn't put 1.7 million workers out of a job by banning hydraulic fracturing for natural gas, better known as fracking.


----------



## FeXL

Further on my post #3114 above.

Your Intellectual Betters



> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is insisting that Americans should not return to work when they’re given the green light to do so. We strongly encourage the following workers to follow her advice:
> 
> * All farmers who supply food to New York City and Washington, DC
> * All supermarket and corner store workers in these areas
> * All delivery drivers
> * All restaurant workers
> * All public transportation workers
> * All utility workers
> * All firefighters
> * All healthcare workers​When havoc ensues after about 72 hours, all complaints should be sent here.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Further on Joey Fingers & "Believe All Women!"

Whoa: Tara Reade's Mother Called the Larry King Show In the 90s and Spoke About "Problems" Her Daughter Was Having With Her Boss



> In August '93, the month Tara Reade left Biden's office, a woman called the Larry King show saying her daughter had problems at a prominent senator's office but did not want to go to the press about it. The woman was Reade's late mother. https://t.co/KHpqDlrpOG pic.twitter.com/9SnX6P6gI7
> — Ryan Grim (@ryangrim) April 24, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

Scroll down to the hotlinked subheading.

What The Left Doesn't Understand



> Well, I could write a post the length of a Stephen King novel on that, but this is what I'm talking about. Watch this video. It's from the UK, but it mirrors the way the left thinks here. They think folks on the right “hate immigrants” because we're “racist”. Nothing could be further from the truth. We here on the right have a name for immigrants, it's “Americans”. All we require is that you come here _legally_ and become part of our culture. You don't get to claim you're a refugee and then set up an enclave demanding that the rest of us follow your religious practices. You don't get to sneak across the border and collapse onto our welfare rolls. You don't get to time your visit so that you pop out a baby that you use to leverage everyone you know into our country. You don't get to overstay your visa. Being an American is a _privilege_, and _we_ get to decide if you deserve it. You're coming to our country because it's better than the ****hole you left, remember? Apply to immigrate _legally_. When you get here, learn our language. Respect our customs and culture. When they conflict with your own, guess what? Ours take precedence. Earn your citizenship. _YOU_ become part of _US_, we don't change to your whims. You do that and AFAIC you're as American as hot dogs, apple pie and mom. Feel free to marry my sister, I'll dance at your wedding. If you're not willing to do all that, stay the **** home, there are plenty who are. And I'll be busy dancing at THEIR wedding.


Substitute "Canada" for "America" & that pretty much nails where I stand on immigration, too.


----------



## FeXL

Just another clueless Prog asshole who thinks negative oil pricing is a good thing....

Ocasio-Cortez Deletes Praise of Oil Price Crash: ‘You Absolutely Love to See It’



> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) on Monday deleted a message in which she appeared to cheer a historic drop in oil prices as an opportunity to invest in “green infrastructure to save our planet.”
> 
> Ocasio-Cortez wrote on social media in response to news about oil prices falling to “negative values.”
> 
> “You absolutely love to see it,” the freshman congresswoman said in response. “This along with record low interest rates means it’s the right time for a worker-led, mass investment in green infrastructure to save our planet.”


Related:

AOC Deletes Tweet Cheering Collapse of Domestic Oil Production



> Ocasio-Cortez also said she would oppose a new round of congressional coronavirus stimulus, saying her constituents were upset with the initial round of stimulus.
> 
> "As the person who's representing the most impacted district in the country, my constituents are upset. My constituents were upset about the first package," she said. "In my district and in New York City and in our community, we've had more deaths than 9/11. Multiple times of 9/11 have happened in the time since Congress has recessed. So I'm not here with the luxury of time."


----------



## FeXL

Ah, Rex... :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Confessions of an Earth Day slacker and greenhorn historian



> Like so many others who are consumed by the threat of global warming, the imminent extinction of all life on the planet, a fate pursued with such fury by the oil cartels, I fear I have been a little slack, even lapsed, in my Greenitude this year. Stalwart warmist that I am, I believe all must play their part to put a stay to that dread event. Alas — this is confessional — I haven’t lived up to my own sultry beliefs.


----------



## FeXL

So, just wondering...

Where in Oregon does one go to escape basic stupidity?

Oregon county creates race-specific 'grounding space' to escape 'whiteness' during pandemic



> In a daily report dedicated to news updates and guidance for county employees fighting the coronavirus, an Oregon county in the Portland area said it was creating a safe "grounding space" for minority staff to escape a predominant “whiteness.”


----------



## FeXL

Decisions, decisions, decisions...

Save world from Covid-19 or white male privilege? Oxford professor’s tough vaccine choice shows warped priorities of today’s SJWs



> An Oxford University women’s studies professor has lamented that if the college’s scientists produce a successful Covid-19 vaccine, the “white savior” narrative will be unstoppable. Saving lives is apparently a secondary concern.


----------



## FeXL

Elites Screwed Up Iraq, Russiagate, And Much More. How Can We Trust Their Coronavirus Management?



> The big-picture story of American politics of the last four years has been a battle royale between elite power structures and millions of ordinary Americans. Donald Trump’s 2016 election win, the Russia collusion hoax, and the impeachment drama were all essentially tussles between elite control and democratic norms, between the will of the powerful and the will of the 2016 voters, a.k.a. Trump supporters.
> 
> A loose assortment of unelected bureaucrats, D.C. power players, Democratic leaders, and Hollywood, academic, and media elites have tried and mostly failed in the last three years to establish false narratives about Trump, Russia collusion, impeachment, the Brett Kavanaugh hearings, and more.
> 
> *Enter coronavirus, and you see the same power play. Virus management and mitigation efforts essentially entail power and control over the masses, something the elite relish. Therein lies the danger—you have right now what is unimaginable during non-crisis times: a subjugated populace that is fearful, anxious, pliable, and willing to temporarily suspend many civil liberties. Based on past experience, we’d be naïve to think the elites won’t exploit, misuse, and try to make semi-permanent some of the corona-related changes.*


Bold mine.

This is why The Bigot is pi$$ed at Trump. Because he won't kowtow to our moral & intellectual superiors...


----------



## SINC

Your bold quote above is exactly what Turdeau and the Liberals are now orchestrating on Canadians.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Your bold quote above is exactly what Turdeau and the Liberals are now orchestrating on Canadians.


Yep. And one of the reasons he's doing squat about Alberta.

Had a text exchange w/ KC4 today along those lines. First off, Sockboy can do what he wants to Alberta w/ impunity because it won't cost him a single seat. Second, Albertans for the most part are still defiant and that means we won't roll over & play dead for him. Dip$h!t don't like that. It means he has no control over us. Third, the more financial damage he can do to Albertans, the more Albertans will become dependent upon the Feds. Blackie likes that because it means he has control.

The only way out of this downward spiral is secession. Fug'em all.

WEXIT!


----------



## FeXL

New Jersey's Fascist Liberal Governor Phil Murphy: I Wasn't Thinking About the Bill of Rights When I Ordered Churchgoers to Be Arrested En Masse



> Full video here. As Tucker presses him on what legal authority he has to overrule the Bill of Rights, Phil Murphy keeps saying "science."
> 
> But then, it turns out he's _also_ unable to answer very, very basic questions about the "science" he's citing as his authority to repeal the Constitution.
> 
> He also can't explain what "science" says that it's safe for people to be in close contact in a liquor store, but not in a synogogue.


Ah, yes. The Prog fallback position: _science._ :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Yet:

No Police Raids? Syracuse Mosque Continues Holding Daily Prayers Amid COVID-19 Lockdown As Christians Are Threatened and Fined For Attending Drive-In Services



> A Syracuse mosque is still open for daily prayers amid the Coronavirus shutdown as Christians are threatened and fined for attending drive-in services.
> 
> New York is the country’s Coronavirus epicenter with more than 18,000 deaths, however this mosque is still open for prayers.


----------



## FeXL

Quarantine Cafe



> Tonight's special -- a delightful German pastry called schadenfreude.
> 
> *Michael Bloomberg reportedly spent over a billion on his absurdly incompetent presidential campaign.*
> 
> Not $500 million as we've thought. The full B.
> 
> Now, he's a super anti-Trump egotist who would argue to himself the money was well spent if he nevertheless hurt Trump's approval ratings with his billion dollar negative ad blitz.
> 
> But the thing is -- he didn't even do that. Trump's approval ratings held steady and then rose just after Bloomberg's billion dollar temper tantrum.
> 
> He spent a billion dollars, but he still came up _short_.


Bold mine.

Links' italics hilarious...


----------



## FeXL

Shocked, I tells ya! 

Why, you'd think they'd be grateful!

Shocked De Blasio Says It's 'Unconscionable' That Inmates Freed Over COVID-19 Fears Are Committing More Crimes Upon Release



> New York City Mayor Bill De Blasio is just flabbergasted that criminals, upon being released on prison early to keep them from getting sick, might go on to – and hold your breath here – _commit even more crimes._
> 
> Following a New York Post report detailing how some criminals released from NYC prisons over COVID-19 concerns have since continued to break the law amid the city’s coronavirus shutdown, De Blasio said it was “unconscionable” that the former inmates would commit more crimes.


You'd almost think De Blasio had never read Aesop's _The Scorpion & the Frog_...


----------



## FeXL

Further on Joey Fingers.

#DropOutBiden Hashtag Trends as Democrats "Grapple" With the Fact That Their Candidate Is Credibly Accused of Rape



> Even CNN covered their own story, amazingly.
> 
> Hillary Clinton advisor Peter Daou is calling for Biden to drop out:


Awww... :-(

Related:

Tara Reade's Former Neighbor Comes Forward to Say Reade Made the Same Allegation in the 90s



> And the new corroborating witness calls herself a Biden supporter.
> 
> 
> Tara Reade, a former staffer in Joe Biden's Senate office, has accused the Democratic presidential nominee of sexually assaulting her in a congressional hallway in 1993.
> 
> Now Reade's former neighbor Lynda LaCasse, a Biden supporter, tells Insider that Reade told her about the alleged assault in detail in 1995 or 1996: "This happened, and I know it did because I remember talking about it."
> 
> A former colleague of Reade's also told Insider that Reade talked in the mid-1990s of being sexually harassed by her former boss in Washington, DC.
> 
> The women come forward just days after video emerged of a woman that Reade says is her mother calling into CNN's Larry King Live in 1993 to talk about her daughter's "problems" with a prominent senator.
> 
> Biden has not addressed the accusations, but a campaign spokesperson says they are false.​


Related, too:

_Another_ Corroborating Witness Says That Reade Complained of Sexual Harassment By Her Former Boss in the Mid-90s



> Can't wait to see Chris Wallace and the Fox "Brain Room" scramble to come up with further reasons to suppress this story.
> 
> BI also spoke with a second person who remembers Reade telling them about sexual harassment in the mid-90s. Lorraine Sanchez worked with Reade in the office of California State Senator Jack O’Connell from 1994-96. She says Reade told her "she had been sexually harassed by her former boss while she was in DC." Sanchez told BI she doesn’t recall if Reade specifically mentioned Biden or the details of the harassment, but she does recall reassuring Reade that nothing like that would happen in O'Connell's office.​
> John Sexton adds:
> 
> The media’s excuse for protecting Biden from these allegations should be over. All of the excuses about Reade changing her story have to be put away now that we know her story has been consistent with what she is now saying since 1995. That means Biden is finally going to have to answer these allegations himself. It's about time. As Reade's neighbor said, "This happened."​


Edit:

This Is CNN



> CNN has removed the August 11th, 1993 Larry King Episode from Google Play which featured a phone call from the mother of Joe Biden’s accuser. pic.twitter.com/6dABF9Wy0K
> 
> — Alex Salvi (@alexsalvinews) April 26, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

Maybe, just perhaps, that whole plastic bag thingy isn't as dire an issue as some make it out to be...

California Temporarily Lifts Ban on Plastic Bags



> California Governor Gavin Newsom signed an executive order that suspends the law requiring stores to charge 10 cents for single-use plastic bags for 60 days.
> 
> The measure is part of the response to the coronavirus pandemic. Apparently, cloth and other reusable bags can carry the virus. Grocery stores have been discouraging their customers from using them.


----------



## FeXL

And this little gem...

Here’s what Planned Parenthood is up to during the coronavirus shutdown. Your tax $$$ at work folks.

:clap::clap::clap:

Who knew that eating fecal matter caused sickness?


----------



## FeXL

Such pointed questions are _verboten..._

Jeff Goldblum Faces Backlash for Questioning the ‘Anti-Homosexuality and Anti-Woman’ Nature of Islam



> Jeff Goldblum is facing left-wing backlash on social media after the actor questioned the “anti-homosexuality and anti-woman” nature of Islam while serving as a guest judge on VH1’s _RuPaul’s Drag Race_.


Related:

Turkish ruling party, lawyers clash over cleric comments on homosexuality



> A suggestion by Turkey’s leading Muslim cleric that homosexuality causes illness has prompted a clash between President Tayyip Erdogan’s ruling Islamist-rooted AK Party and the country’s lawyer assocations over freedom of expression.


----------



## Beej

Black Nazis in Call of Duty
https://www.newsweek.com/sarah-silverman-has-no-time-black-nazis-call-duty-1500485


> In July 2017, Forbes reported about why there are black Nazis in the video game. "They've taken everything historical out of the competitive side in order to make the game appeal to as diverse an audience as possible," the publication noted.


Summary: Sarah Silverman has a problem with diversity and should buy a new video game.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> Summary: Sarah Silverman has a problem with diversity and should buy a new video game.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

More on Joey Fingers.

Washington Post Writing Gaseous Gibberish to Avoid Saying "Biden" and "Sexual Assault"



> They're also avoiding the words, "multiple contemporaneous corroborating witnesses."
> 
> Developments in allegations against Biden amplify efforts to question his behavior https://t.co/OWXvnKzvvN
> — Post Politics (@postpolitics) April 28, 2020​
> The story isn't about the multiple corroborating witnesses.
> 
> It's about Republicans pouncing.


—

Tara Reade Demands Biden Release Senate Records, Rips Media for Censoring Her Complaint



> These people are bastards.
> 
> 2020 presidential candidate Joe Biden’s accuser Tara Reade is demanding transparency from the man she has accused of sexually assaulting her in 1993.
> 
> Reade called on the former vice president to release documents pertaining to his time in the Senate, during which period she alleges that Biden kissed her, touched her and penetrated her with his fingers without her consent, in an exclusive interview with the Daily Caller News Foundation.
> 
> 
> "Joe Biden, I want you to release all the personnel records from 1973 to 2009 and be transparent about your office practices," Reade told the DCNF. "I would like to hold you accountable for what happened to me, to how your staff protected you and enabled you, bullied me multiple times into silence."
> 
> "You ended my career,” she told Biden. "You ended my job after you assaulted me. You claim to be the champion of women’s rights, but your public persona does not match your personal actions."
> 
> She added: "I want this brought to light and I want you to admit it in public. I want a public apology for calling me a Russian agent and having other people try to smear my character in order to cover your crimes."​
> She also ripped the media for its obvious partisan derangement.


—

Sundown Joe Actually Falls Asleep on Camera During "Town Hall" With Hillary Clinton



> Joe Biden has fallen asleep listening to Hillary Clinton during his own town hall pic.twitter.com/tCfbXwezys
> — Caleb Hull (@CalebJHull) April 28, 2020
> 
> LOL Joe Biden's campaign put Hillary Clinton on mute before today's town hall ended. pic.twitter.com/piBfaBCRw9
> — Francis Brennan (Text TRUMP to 88022) (@FrancisBrennan) April 28, 2020​


—

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!!!

U.S. Won’t Be Able to ‘Have Economic Intercourse Around the World’ with Coronavirus Travel Bans



> The U.S. is not going to be able to “have economic intercourse around the world” if it doesn’t become more globally engaged and restore funding to the World Health Organization (WHO), Former Vice President and Democrat presidential hopeful Joe Biden warned Monday.


Is that like BOHICA?

—

Stacey Abrams, Kirstin Gillibrand Put on Their Pom-Poms and Kneepads and Beg Joe Biden to Make Them His Designated Human Rape Shield



> Stacey Abrams is taking time off from her day job of being Pretend Governor of Georgia to whore herself out to Joey Sneakyfingers.
> 
> Stacey Abrams really, really wants to be Joe Biden’s running mate.
> 
> The failed Georgia gubernatorial candidate is doing constant media interviews about how “excellent” she would be as vice president and calling up Democratic operatives privately to lobby for her selection. This public campaign is rather bizarre and desperate, and Abrams essentially lacks any qualifications other than her identity politics. She also has a history of promoting tin-hat level “voter suppression” conspiracies that she should have won the governor’s mansion despite receiving fewer votes.
> 
> But even setting all that aside, Abrams’s desire to be on the Biden ticket is grossly hypocritical because of her claim to be a supporter of the #MeToo movement and its legacy of “believing all women” who launch allegations of sexual assault. Now, a woman has accused the elderly Democratic nominee, but it just so happens that Abrams sees this man as her meal ticket. The politician’s willingness to cast aside her espoused feminist concern with sexual assault allegations to advance her career is truly shameless and disgraceful.​


—

Joe Biden, Georgia Governor Stacey Abrams: The NYT Looked Into the Reade Allegations and Found It "Did Not Happen"
New York Times: That's Not What We Said, Sundown Joe



> #DropOutBiden.
> 
> Here's Buzzfeed catching @JoeBiden's campaign falsely telling surrogates that @nytimes did a "thorough review" of Tara Reade's allegations & found that "the incident did not happen."
> 
> And then here's @staceyabrams repeating those FALSE talking points verbatim on @CNN last night. pic.twitter.com/fNA5mPMhTx
> — Andrew Surabian (@Surabees) April 29, 2020​


—

Even the diehard Lefties were aware



> ...of Sloppy Joe's, er... *"proclivities"...*
> 
> _ A 2008 column in the *far-left magazine CounterPunch* accusing Joe Biden of *“loutish sexual advances”* in the U.S. Senate has become a lightning rod in the debate over Biden and his former staffer *Tara Reade’s allegation of sexual assault* in 1993.
> 
> The article, written by the late Alexander Cockburn, lamented then-presidential candidate Barack Obama’s choice of Biden as a running mate in August 2008.
> 
> Biden, in Cockburn’s view, was *an empty and worthless swamp creature*, a D.C. insider chosen purely to improve Obama’s electoral odds who would ultimately stifle any progressive agenda for the candidate of *“Hope and Change.”*_


—

Politico & Democrats (But I Repeat Myself): When We Said "Believe All Women," We Were, How You Say, Lying



> This reminds me of the Democrats discovering that there was a credible rape allegation against Bill Clinton, and that they should have given Juanita Broaddrick a fair hearing, the very moment there was no more gas in the Bill/Hillary political vehicle.
> 
> Likewise, we've had to live with a slogan turned into an Iron Law -- "Believe All Women" -- for years, but only when the presumptive Democrat candidate stands credibly accused, do Democrats and the media (but I repeat myself again) admit that "Believe All Women" was really just a bumper sticker slogan that was meant to be taken seriously, but not literally.
> 
> The job description for Joe Biden’s running mate has suddenly become more complicated: The Democratic vice presidential nominee must now defend him against sexual assault accusations without looking hypocritical.
> 
> It's a particularly vexing problem for Biden’s potential picks, many of whom played lead roles in opposing the Senate Supreme Court confirmation of Brett Kavanaugh in 2018. Democrats vigorously applied a "believe all women" standard as they rallied to support his accuser, Christine Blasey Ford, leaving a trail of unambiguous statements at sharp odds with the role they’ll need to play for Biden in a general election.
> 
> ...
> 
> *"'Believe the woman' didn't mean believe all women, all the time.* But _this is an era of slogans_ and we’re paying the price for that," said an adviser to one of the women under consideration, noting Reade's story changed over the time.​


—

Who Does Biden Pick to Lead His VP Search Committee? To Pick the Human Thot Shield Who Will Defend Him From Rape Allegations?
Why, Chris "Waitress Sandwich" Dodd, of Course!



> Well done. Choosing a known sexual assailant to find the woman who will deny your own sexual assaults with the most vehemence.


—

_As Biden Continues Shielding His Records From Public Inspection, He Sends His Operatives and Minions To Grope Their Way Through Them_

Links' emphasis.



> Why does a man who knows he's innocent have to send lackeys to check, and perhaps _alter_, the evidentiary record?
> 
> Reade has demanded he release his Senate records for review from the time. The papers, 1875 boxes full, are being held by the University of Delaware “until two years after he retires from public life.” But the University has refused to reveal the nature of the agreement with Biden and Biden has done nothing to comply with requests to release the papers or clear up the issue, prompting people to question why.
> 
> Now there's more that doesn’t look good for Biden. Turns out not only is he refusing requests to release the papers, but the campaign is clearly curious about what’s in the records and dispatched operatives on at least one occasion to look through the records, according to the Business Insider.
> 
> *Andrea Boyle Tippett, a spokeswoman for the University of Delaware, confirmed to Insider that individuals from the campaign have accessed the collection since Biden announced his presidential campaign in the spring of 2019.* She added that the University of Delaware's library closed in mid-March due to the coronavirus, and that no one from the Biden campaign has gone to the library since its closure.​


—

Meet the Other Seven—Yes SEVEN—Women Who Are Accusing Biden of Inappropriate Behavior



> Joe Biden is starting to feel the pressure to personally respond to the sexual assault allegations of Tara Reade. While loyalists and liberal hypocrites are defending him, her story continues to gain credibility as more witnesses have come forward. In addition to countless photos of Joe Biden acting inappropriately with women and young girls, a small number of women have come forward to the media to say that Biden acted inappropriately with them. These allegations, combined with the photographic evidence we’ve seen, establishes a pattern of behavior that, at the very least, shows Biden is a man who typically takes liberties with women he meets, and perhaps on one occasion, crossed the line toward criminal sexual assault. There are common themes with these stories, particularly that Biden’s position as a senator or as the vice president made it difficult for these women to speak at the time of their experiences or even later. How many women have remained silent out of fear? Who can know? But, Biden has a lot to answer for that the media (and, quite frankly, his primary opponents) refused to make him answer when these women came forward a year ago. Let’s recall them and their stories.


—

Would Joe Biden Subject Himself To The Sexual Assault Adjudication Policies He Helped Impose on Colleges?



> When it comes to the Tara Reade allegations against Joe Biden, it’s important to remember that Biden played a pivotal role in the Obama administration’s Title IX policy on college campuses, regarding sexual assualt.
> 
> Tucker Carlson addressed this on his show last night.
> 
> ...
> 
> He pointed out correctly that because of these policies, many young men were forced to face kangaroo courts on campus and ultimately had their lives ruined based on nothing more than allegations.
> 
> Would Joe Biden’s candidacy survive the same policies? Of course not.


—

The Hill Op-Ed: "As Biden Struggles, Hillary Waits for the Call"



> Liz Peek with a lol:
> 
> Hillary Clinton continues to hover in the wings, ready to step forward should Joe Biden fail.
> 
> Don't look now, but Joe is. failing. Not only has his campaign been rocked by sexual assault allegations from one-time staffer Tara Reade, but the public is beginning to give up on the former vice president. A new Emerson College poll showed 57 percent of likely voters think President Trump will win reelection in November.
> 
> Remember, Establishment Democrats put forward Uncle Joe because he was the "safe" candidate, bound to defeat Trump. Oops.
> 
> That's not the only problem that crops up in the Emerson Poll. It also shows Trump supporters 19 points more enthusiastic about their candidate than Biden supporters. That "enthusiasm gap" will drive turnout this fall. With Democrats dependent on young people and minorities, both typically less reliable voters, that lack of excitement for the candidate could be a big problem.​
> She notes that a big problem with a Biden drop-out is that Bernie Sanders, the runner-up, would likely get the nomination, which establishment corporate Democrats are against. (They think he's unelectable. I'm not sure they're that opposed to socialism.)
> 
> But who could complain about a Hillary swap-out?


More:



> Let me say: *This is a fantastic idea and I endorse it wholeheartedly.*


Bold mine.

Bring it...

—

lol: Nearly One Quarter of Bernie Sanders Supporters Will Not Vote for Sneakyfingers Biden in Election



> In a previous poll, 11% said they'd vote third party, or for Trump, or not vote at all.
> 
> Or are undecided. Which isn't great for Biden.
> 
> And now that's _doubled_ to 22%. From USAToday:


----------



## FeXL

Even more:

WTAF?! New Hampshire Democratic Rep tries deleting GRAPHIC explanation for why he doesn’t believe Tara Reade (BUT we got it)



> ‘Proud’ Democratic Representative Richard Komi’s rationale for not believing Tara Reade is one of the grossest, most graphic tweets we’ve ever seen from an elected official and c’mon, we used to write about Alan Grayson.
> 
> Komi must have figured out it was eff’d up because he tried deleting it BUUUUUT not before a bunch of people saw it and sent it to this editor.
> 
> It’s good to follow smart people on Twitter.
> 
> Take a look at the tweet:
> 
> *Judging by the position of the female vagina, it will not be easy for anyone to just put their finger into the vagina unless their is some Cooperation from the female herself. That is why I believe Tara Reade's allegations is false. She is looking fo attention.*​


Bold mine.

Nice...

—

Fake Tapper Deploys Whattaboutism to Cover Up For His Precious Democrat Joe Biden, But Seems to Forget That Tara Reade Is Not the First Woman to Accuse Joe Biden of Harassment and Inappropriate Touching, But the _Eighth_



> Joey Fingers should also be forced to answer questions about Lucy Flores and Amy Lappos and D.J. Hill and Caitlyn Caruso and Ally Coll and Sofie Karasek and Vail Kohnert-Yount.
> 
> And of course Tara Reade.
> 
> Those are the names of the women who have complained that Joe Biden touched them inappropriately, Fake Tapper.
> 
> I'm sure you don't have those memorized, as you've memorized Trump's accusers.
> 
> Plan on any interviews any time soon, you scumbag pussy?


—

Tara Reade: I Used to Think That Charges of Media Bias Were a Republican Talking Point. But Now I'm Living It In Real Time.



> From Buzzfeed, but excerpted by John Sexton:
> 
> "It was really devastating when [Kirsten] Gillibrand and Stacey Abrams and Hillary Clinton, all on the same day, just basically implied my story wasn’t true and they believe Joe Biden. I can't describe to you what that felt like," Reade said on Thursday, describing herself as a "lifelong Democrat" and particularly a fan of Abrams, the former Georgia state minority leader who has been campaigning to serve on the ticket with Biden as his vice presidential nominee...
> 
> "I used to think that a Republican talking point was to call the mainstream media biased," Reade said. 'So I used to think, ‘Oh, that's just a talking point for them. I don’t believe it.' But now I'm living it, real time, and I see it -- like, I see it for what it is. Because I am a Democrat, or I was. But now I'm not anything, really. I'm politically homeless."​


----------



## FeXL

A CNN journalist pens a fascinating insight into the left's dystopian worldview



> On April 7, Bill Weir, CNN's chief climate correspondent, had a son. Weir wrote an open letter to his son telling him he was born into Hell on Earth, also known as the modern Western world. The letter perfectly encapsulates everything the left hates and wants to see destroyed.


Poor kid doesn't stand a chance. And it has noting to do with the current/future state of the planet...


----------



## FeXL

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!!!

I'm with Barbie... "Math is Hard"...



> It's not like the President has to have a firm grasp of numbers... or language...
> 
> _ “Over *600,000 dead, many of them who are those workers, those nurses, doctors, some of them.*”
> 
> A hot mic picked up *a gasp from one of the hosts*, but Biden continued, “And we talk about that number like *600,000 plus thousand people*...” he said, before host Joe Scarborough interjected... “*Sixty*.”_​


Close enough for gov't work...


----------



## FeXL

Still got the evidence, right?

Ex-Top FBI Official Admits Hillary Wasn't Indicted Because They Thought She'd Win 2016 Election



> Twice failed presidential candidate Hillary Clinton was not indicted when she mishandled classified information because the FBI believe she was going to win the 2016 presidential election.
> 
> That's a bombshell admission from former FBI General Counsel James Baker, who revealed that the FBI had enough evidence to charge and convict Clinton but decided not to charge her.


When she didn't get elected, Plan One should have been to knock on her door.


----------



## FeXL

Vegan thug, 22, brutally attacks his girlfriend, 23, with a vinegar bottle because she 'smelled of BACON' after working in father's café



> A woman has spoken out about the abuse she suffered at the hands of her vegan boyfriend after he attacked her with a vinegar bottle because she 'smelled of bacon'.
> 
> Christopher Ellam, 22, lashed out at his girlfriend of four years, Bethany Smith, 23, when she came home from her job at a cafe 'smelling of meat'.
> 
> The strict vegan had banned his partner from eating animal products and, paranoid after she came back with the scent lingering on her clothing, he battered her with a vinegar bottle and called her a 'fat disgusting b****'.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, how's things in Prog Paradise, Venezuelahhhhh!!!!?

Hezbollah supporter, US fugitive Tareck El Aissami appointed Venezuelan oil minister



> Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro named Tareck El Aissami, a suspected Hezbollah supporter and US fugitive, as oil minister on Monday.
> 
> Alongside El Aissami, Asdrúbal Chávez, a cousin of the late socialist leader Hugo Chávez, was appointed as head of state-run oil giant PDVSA. The appointments were published in the official gazette and announced on state television. The government has yet to comment.


SNAFU, I see.


----------



## FeXL

You run with that, Malig-Nancy.

Pelosi Endorses Scandal-Plagued Biden: He's the 'Voice of Reason' on Coronavirus, a Man of 'Integrity'



> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) demonstrated the Democrats’ hypocrisy on Monday when she endorsed presumptive nominee Joe Biden, calling the gaffe-prone former veep a “voice of reason” on the coronavirus and referring to the scandal-plagued liar as “the personification of … integrity.”
> 
> “As we face coronavirus, Joe has been a voice of reason and resilience, with a clear path to lead us out of this crisis,” she said. Pelosi also praised him for supporting the Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) and celebrated his “cancer moonshot” (how’d that work out?).
> 
> “For these and other reasons, I am proud to endorse Joe Biden for President: a leader who is the personification of hope and courage, values, authenticity, and integrity,” she concluded.


----------



## FeXL

Guy's got one of those greasy smiles that makes you want to slap him upside the head, then wash the affected hand with lye...

ILLEGAL ALIEN CASH GRAB: New Jersey Governor Considering Stimulus Unemployment Program For Illegals



> New Jersey Governor Phil Murphy is considering a proposal that would create a de facto unemployment program for the state’s illegal immigrant community, signaling his consideration of a $600 a week rolling payment for illegals ineligible for the state’s current unemployment system.
> 
> Murphy said that he is open to the proposal, which was brought up by pro-amnesty group Make the Road NJ.


----------



## Macfury

Unbelievable prog insensitivity:

https://dailycaller.com/2020/05/06/...rs-pay-state-income-tax-coronavirus-pandemic/



> Samaritan’s Purse, the Christian humanitarian aid organization that sent volunteers to New York to set up a temporary hospital, wasn’t aware that their organization would have to pay the state income tax.


----------



## FeXL

MF, I know you don't care for the topic material but this is one story on Barry you may want to read.

Are the Walls Closing In... For Obama?



> President Barack Obama is at the center of all of this. Indeed, Obama oversaw it all, from the start.
> 
> The investigation of Flynn. The surveillance of Carter Page and George Papadopolous. The Steele Dossier infection of the FISA courts. The Kangaroo Court hearings. The Special Counsel investigation built on known fictions.
> 
> None of it happens without Obama.
> 
> ...
> 
> What did Obama know, and when did he know it?​


Very interesting.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> MF, I know you don't care for the topic material but this is one story on Barry you may want to read.
> 
> Are the Walls Closing In... For Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.


I've been following this biographical footnote with interest!


----------



## FeXL

Violent Criminals Get Released During Pandemic, But a Texas Mom Was Sentenced to Jail For Wanting to Feed Her Kids



> Thousands of criminals, including violent criminals, have been released from jails and prisons across the country to protect them from the coronavirus. Even a pedophile rapist was released from prison, in Massachusetts. But, a mother and small business owner in Dallas, Texas who reopened her hair salon in defiance of local shutdown orders, was sentenced to seven days in jail and ordered to pay a $7,000 fine.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!

Ilhan Omar: US needs universal basic housing, income, and mail-in voting 'as a start'



> Rep. Ilhan Omar outlined the "start" of a progressive agenda that calls for "universal" housing, mail-in ballots, and guaranteed income.
> 
> “Here’s what we need to make universal, as a start: Healthcare, School meals, Vote-by-mail, Housing, Basic income,” the Minnesota Democrat tweeted on Monday.


Is that all?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Let's talk Bro-Fo s'more!
> 
> Ilhan Omar: US needs universal basic housing, income, and mail-in voting 'as a start'
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all?


What's left? The corner convenience store?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> What's left? The corner convenience store?


State-funded abortions in case the state-funded birth control fails or is forgotten, free menstrual products, free sex changes, free drugs & alcohol for addicts... 

The list is long & distinguished.


----------



## FeXL

How to make your kids feel like $h!t a few days before Mother's Day.

Michelle Obama: Having Children a ‘Concession’ that Cost Me ‘Dreams’



> Former first lady Michelle Obama said in her newly-released Netflix documentary _Becoming_ that having children was a “concession” that cost her “aspirations and dreams.”


Pure class...

More:



> “It takes some energy to go high, and we were exhausted from it … *when you’re the first black anything*,’’ Obama stated, referring to her and her husband’s failed efforts to help elect Democrat nominee Hillary Clinton.


Bold mine.

Hate to be the first one to break the news to ya, Toots, but Barry's mulatto, not black.


----------



## FeXL

Man, that takes stones...

'Sanctuary' California Begs Trump for Help After Illegal Aliens Spill Into U.S. COVID Units



> It’s hard not shake your head at California officials asking the Trump administration for help after illegal aliens with coronavirus began spilling into hospitals on the US side.


----------



## FeXL

Federal Judges Help Free Nearly 200 Illegal Aliens: Murderers, Rapists, Sex Offenders



> Data released by the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency this week reveals that about 192 illegal aliens, thus far, have been ordered freed from detention into the U.S. About 171 of those illegal aliens have either been convicted or accused of crimes against Americans.


Related:

Inmate accused of 36 counts of involuntary manslaughter released from CA prison in wake of pandemic



> Derick Ion Almena, a man accused of 36 counts of involuntary manslaughter has been released from Northern California prison amid coronavirus concerns.


Yet the families of his victims are in lockdown...

Related, too:

Hamilton man who murdered family in '76 gets COVID-19 medical leave



> Maniac Jon Rallo slaughtered his wife and two children in 1976.
> 
> Now, thanks to COVID-19, the Hamilton triple killer has been granted “medical leave” from a Sudbury halfway house.
> 
> According to media reports, the Parole Board of Canada (PBC) decided last week that for the next 90 days, the 77-year-old can live full-time in a home he shares with his girlfriend.
> 
> Correctional Services of Canada reportedly did Rallo this solid turn.


----------



## FeXL

This is what happens when you don't have children of your own.

ELLEN: Parents don’t love their children unconditionally if they won’t let them change genders…



> Today Ellen Degeneres had actress and wife of former NBA star Dwyane Wade, Gabrielle Union on her show to discuss, among other things, Union and Wade’s decision to allow their son to transition to a girl (via Newsbusters):
> 
> Introducing the segment, Ellen actually suggested that parents don’t love their children unconditionally if they won’t let them change genders. Union of course agreed, saying that many parents don’t truly “love and accept and embrace” their kids and that they _“truly feel like their kids are disposable”_:


STFU & STF down.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

NY Times Bestselling Author Calls Tara Reade a “Liar” Tells Her “Rot in Hell” in a Angry Tweet Storm



> In an intense 32 part-tweet, NYT bestselling journalist Kurt Eichenwald blasts Biden sexual assault accuser Tara Reade, calling her a “liar” and concluding by directly telling her “rot in hell.”


----------



## FeXL

A little humour from 2011. :lmao:

“The Vanishing Liberal: A Beast Which Once Thundered Across The American Scene In Mighty Herds.”



> Enjoy a little of the art and imagination of Berkeley Breathed. I only hope I live long enough to see the day they’ll have to set limits on them.


----------



## FeXL

WHO Guidelines Encourage Children Younger Than 4 be Taught “Masturbation” and “Gender Identity”



> The World Health Organization’s ‘Standards for Sexuality Education in Europe: A framework for policymakers, educational and health authorities and specialists’, advises children be taught about sexually pleasuring themselves and transgenderism before they’ve even fully learned to talk.
> 
> The WHO advises that children aged 0-4 are given “information about enjoyment and pleasure when touching one’s body… masturbation.”
> 
> Toddlers are also to be encouraged to “gain an awareness of gender identity” and given “the right to explore gender identities.”


----------



## FeXL

Ummm... Thanks, but no thanks. XX)

Rutgers Professor Brittney Cooper: ‘F*ck Each and Every Trump Supporter’



> Rutgers University Professor Brittney Cooper unleashed a tirade at supporters of President Donald Trump in a social media thread this week. In response to the recent campaign to end Chinese virus shutdowns, Cooper posted, “**** each and every Trump supporter.”


I'd rather do a Wookie...


----------



## FeXL

Eco-Tyrant Greta Thunberg Files Lawsuit Targeting Countries Using Fossil Fuels…But China is Absent!



> Teenage eco-tyrant Greta Thunberg has filed a lawsuit against certain countries using fossil fuels, but China is conspicuously absent from the list of nations being targeted by the youth leader and her comrades.


----------



## FeXL

Obama, Biden Oval Office Meeting On January 5 Was Key To Entire Anti-Trump Operation



> Information released in the Justice Department’s motion to dismiss the case it brought against Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn confirms the significance of a January 5, 2017, meeting at the Obama White House. It was at this meeting that Obama gave guidance to key officials who would be tasked with protecting his administration’s utilization of secretly funded Clinton campaign research, which alleged Trump was involved in a treasonous plot to collude with Russia, from being discovered or stopped by the incoming administration.


Related:

Obama Panics – President Obama Gives Political Operatives and Media Talking Points to Protect Him…



> The good news is former President Obama is panicked by recent sunlight; the slight possibility of a U.S. DOJ that may soon have him in the cross-hairs; and the more obvious possibility the American people will discover the scale of his corrupt weaponization of intelligence to target his political opposition.
> 
> The better news is former President Obama is so heavily concerned about the looming possibilities; rather than relying on intermediary instructions through Media Matters; he is giving political operatives and national media his instructions directly.


Sweatin' BB's... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Encouraging Illegal Aliens To Remain In The US Is A Crime, Supreme Court Rules



> he Supreme Court unanimously upheld a federal statute that forbids encouraging illegal aliens to remain in the U.S. unlawfully in a decision Thursday.
> 
> The Supreme Court justices voided an earlier decision by the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals, which had ruled that a federal anti-harboring statute was unconstitutional on the grounds that it violated the First Amendment by restricting free speech. The ruling by the nation’s highest court Thursday upholds the law.
> 
> *With a law like this we could jail Junior.*


Bold mine.

Wouldn't that be nice...


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Teach Women Not To Rape



> Seven sex attacks in women’s jails by transgender convicts


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Eco-Tyrant Greta Thunberg Files Lawsuit Targeting Countries Using Fossil Fuels…But China is Absent!


Wonder who is funding her....?


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Wonder who is funding her....?


Nazi-conspirator Soros & The Goreacle, to start. I'm sure the list is long & distinguished.


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

Oh Wow: Devin Nunes Says That Criminal Referrals Are Coming.
Not Just for the FBI/CIA Coupists.
But for _Mueller's Team of 13 Angry Democrats._



> I'm experiencing so many emotions over this.
> 
> I guess I'm currently feeling a mix of skepticism, of intrigue, and of erection.
> 
> The top Republican on the House Intelligence Committee said criminal referrals are coming for members of former special counsel Robert Mueller's team who investigated Russian interference in the 2016 election.
> 
> * "We're looking at doing criminal referrals on the Mueller team, the Mueller dossier team, the Mueller witch hunt, whatever you want to call it. That'w where we are now in our investigation," Rep. Devin Nunes told Fox Nation’s Witch Hunt.
> 
> "We're doing a large criminal referral on the Mueller dossier team that put together a fraudulent report -- that knew there was no collusion the day that Mueller walked in the door," the California Republican added. "They set an obstruction of justice trap. There's no doubt in my mind that we will make a conspiracy referral there."*​


Saweet!!!


----------



## FeXL

China's Incestuous Relationship with the WHO Might Be Worse Than We Originally Thought



> Since the Wuhan coronavirus became a pandemic, we have learned more and more about China's incestuous relationship with the World Health Organization (WHO). When Taiwan attempted to blow the whistle on the virus that was raging on in China, the WHO turned their back and acted as though nothing was going on. In late January, the WHO parrotted the Chinese Communist Party's talking points, particularly that the Wuhan coronavirus was not transmitted from human-to-human. And the WHO knew they were wrong for ignoring Taiwan, which is why Bruce Alyward, the senior advisor to Director General Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, hung up a Skype call with a reporter when asked about that very warning.
> 
> When President Donald Trump wanted to halt flights from China to the United States, the WHO advised against it. Of course, we've learned since then that it was the _single best decision_ the president made during this crisis.


Related:

WHO Says It Cannot Invite Taiwan to Annual Summit after China Says Participation Would ‘Severely Violate the One-China Principle’



> The World Health Organization said it could not invite Taiwan to an upcoming international health summit, despite pleas from the U.S. and its allies, due to “divergent views,” after China said it “deplores and opposes” efforts to include Taipei in the gathering.


Related, too:

China ramping up bullying and intimidation of activists in Canada, report says



> Chinese government officials and supporters of the Communist Party of China are increasingly resorting to “threats, bullying and harassment” to intimidate and silence activists in Canada, including those raising concerns about democracy and civil rights in Hong Kong and Beijing’s mistreatment of Uyghurs, Tibetans and Falun Gong practitioners, a new report says.
> 
> *A coalition of human-rights groups led by Amnesty International Canada says a timid response by Ottawa* to this foreign interference is exacerbating the problem. “Chinese state actors have almost certainly become emboldened by the inadequate responses of Canadian officials,” the coalition writes.


A _timid_ response?

_What_ response?

Related, 3:

As China has learned, 'hostage diplomacy' works with the Canadian government



> It’s exceedingly difficult to reach any other conclusion, with the evidence for the proposition piling up every day – and as of Wednesday, May 13, 520 days have passed since Beijing abducted and imprisoned Michael Kovrig and Michael Spavor – that as far as it goes, in Canada, hostage diplomacy works.
> 
> Well done, China. You’ve bested us. You win.


Related, 4:

Good!

Trump Halts Federal Retirement Investments In Chinese Funds



> President Donald Trump will cut the federal government’s retirement fund investments in Chinese equities, according to a Monday letter obtained by Fox Business.
> 
> The White House does not want federal employee retirement funds to have money invested in Chinese equities, national Security Adviser Robert O’Brien and National Economic Council Chair Larry Kudlow said in a letter to U.S. Labor Secretary Eugene Scalia Monday.


----------



## FeXL

Papers, please!

Next Phase Of Tyranny: Dem Governor Orders You MUST Present ID To Eat But NOT To Vote



> If you thought stay at home orders were bad just wait, you haven’t seen anything yet. The Governor of Washington, Jay Inslee just issued a scary new order to restaurants.
> 
> As Inslee begins to reopen his state it seems he’s determined to wipe out the restaurant business, his latest order is bonkers. Inslee is requiring all Restaurants in Washington state to keep a log of every dine-in customer. In a state where they allow vote-by-mail you’ll need an ID to eat.


More:



> _As part of the requirements, the log must be maintained for 30 days and *must include each customer’s telephone number and email address, and what time they came in to eat*, according to officials._​


Bold mine.

Further:



> _“As far as refusal, it just shouldn’t come to that, and it really hasn’t. *We’ve had really good success when we ask people to isolate*, and they’ve done so in really high percentages, so we’re happy about that, and we believe that will continue.”_​


Bold mine.

That's because of all the good little Prog sheep in Washington state...

Seriously fukced up...


----------



## FeXL

Facebook Puts Soros, Muslim Brotherhood, Activists in Charge of Censorship



> Facebook controls as much as 80% of social media traffic. That means that it has the power to erase conversations, shift narratives, and control how people speak to one another.
> 
> With 190 million users in the United States, the social network monopoly has more control over what people see than all of the media giants combined do. And now Facebook is putting some very troubling political activists in charge of its Oversight Board who will decide how it censors.


More:



> What does Facebook’s Supreme Court of Censorship look like when you zoom in?
> 
> Only a quarter of the Oversight Board originates from the United States. That means three quarters of the censorship court comes from countries with no First Amendment. While people from outside the United States may believe in certain kinds of free speech, political speech in this country will be determined by a majority Third World board of left-leaning political activists.


Related:

Facebook Announces ‘Hateful Memes Challenge’ With $100K Prize Pool To Identify ‘Hate Speech’



> Facebook announced the launch of a bizarre competition called the “Hateful Memes Challenge” this week, in which researchers will compete for a $100,000 prize pool by developing artificial intelligence that can identify “hate speech” in memes.


----------



## FeXL

Brilliant!!!

California City To Allow Reopenings, Declares Itself A ‘Sanctuary City’ For Business



> The central California city of Atwater has declared itself a “sanctuary city” for businesses.
> 
> The Friday resolution passed by the Atwater City Council allows business owners to open, openly defying Democratic California Gov. Gavin Newsom’s coronavirus-related stay-at-home order.
> 
> The resolution affirms “the city’s commitment” to “fundamental” human rights. Churches and other nonprofits are included in the resolution, according to ABC30’s Vanessa Vasconcelos.


I jes' luvs when the right uses the left's rules against them. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

<sniff...> :---(

Their Happiness Hurt My Feelings



> Attention woke citizens. During the current lockdown, do you feel a need to “challenge microaggressions” – those “verbal, behavioural or environmental indignities that communicate hostile, derogatory or negative racial slights”? Specifically, those committed during video conferencing?
> 
> According to Michigan State University’s Amy Bonomi, director of the university’s Children and Youth Institute, and Neila Viveiros, associate vice chancellor for academic operations at the University of Colorado Denver, the expanded use of virtual meeting platforms such as Zoom and Skype has created “a ripe setting for unconscious bias.”​
> But of course. The frontier of indignation must forever expand.
> 
> “Unconscious bias includes using language, symbolism and nonverbal cues that reinforce normative social identities with respect to gender, race, sexual preference and socioeconomic status,” Bonomi said. *“For example, when the virtual background of a Zoom meeting attendee has pictures of his or her wedding, it unintentionally reinforces the idea that marriage is most fitting between opposite sexes.”*​
> It turns out that the reckless visibility of a wedding photo may be crushing the self-esteem out of the touchily unwed. You see, the mere sight of a photo of someone’s happy day can “crowd out the experiences of people with minoritized social identities,” albeit in ways never quite explained. Other taboos include references to “simple activities like family dance parties,” which are apparently a thing, and “gardening with a spouse.”


Bold mine.

How _dare_ they!

:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

Paging the ehMac Prog Gaffe Police!

Joe Biden Claims Coronavirus ‘Cost More than 85,000 Jobs … Lives of Millions of People’



> While speaking with Govs. Ned Lamont (D-CT), Phil Murphy (D-NJ), and Gretchen Whitmer (D-MI), Biden said, “We’re in the middle of a pandemic that has cost us more than 85,000 jobs as of today. Lives of millions of people, millions of people, millions of jobs.”
> 
> To date, there have been 85,066 deaths in American blamed on COVID-19, and over 1.4 million cases in the U.S., according to Reuters. There have been 300,798 deaths globally, arcgis.com reported.
> 
> Over 26 million jobs have been lost for U.S. workers in the five weeks since the coronavirus outbreak began, according to NPR.


Close enough for gov't work...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the Broward Coward.

Fired Parkland Shooting Officer Rehired With Back Pay And Seniority



> Florida Sheriff Sergeant Brian Miller who was fired after he failed to act, and hid behind his car while 17 students lost their lives during the 2018 Parkland High School shooting, will be rehired with full back pay and seniority.
> 
> The case against Miller was dismissed by an arbitrator this week after concluding that the Broward County Sheriff’s Office had violated his due process rights by improperly terminating the officer, according to the Sun Sentinel. Miller and three other officers were all let go because of their response to the 2018 high school shooting.


----------



## FeXL

He seems nice.

Illegal Alien Charged with 125 Counts of Child Porn, Involving Toddler Victims



> Nabor Molina, a 45-year-old illegal alien from Mexico, was arrested on April 27 by the Polk County Sheriff’s Office on 125 counts of possessing child pornography, including depictions of child rape and sexual battery.
> 
> Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd described the files allegedly in Molina’s possession as “horrific displays of children being forced to expose their genitals, forced to perform sex acts — images of children being raped.”


More:



> “*The video files consisted of male and female victims, some as young as 18-36 months, being sexually battered by adults or other children* and/or exposed in a lewd manner,” Polk County officials said in a news release.


Bold mine.

This makes me want to vomit... XX)


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left.

Jezebel Reporter Announces She ‘Will Personally Be Thrilled If Stephen Miller Dies Of’ Coronavirus



> A senior reporter at Jezebel wrote an article Friday evening stating she would “be thrilled if [President Donald Trump’s advisor] Stephen Miller” died from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> Vice President Mike Pence’s press secretary Katie Miller, Stephen’s wife, tested positive for the novel coronavirus, the White House announced Friday. In response, senior reporter Molly Osberg wrote an article published on the website bluntly titled “I Will Personally Be Thrilled If Stephen Miller Dies of Covid-19.”


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Malig-Nancy s'more.

Nancy Pelosi Gets Busted Trying To Eliminate Voter ID Requirements In New Stimulus Bill: Report



> The Dems keep getting busted playing politics with the crisis and they really should be ashamed of themselves. To be fair, Mitch and the GOP and doing their best to take advantage of the situation but for sheer shamelessness, nothing comes close to Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> A conservative publication just busted her trying to sneak a loophole into the next stimulus bill – the negotiations have not started yet but we need one because the politicians decided the Wall Street stimulus runs forever but the middle-class bailout has a time limit – that could end the voter ID requirements in states.


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk Joey Wet-fingers now.

Sexual Misconduct Allegations Against Joe Biden Extend to Female Secret Service Agents



> Joe Biden’s numerous sexual misconduct allegations extend to his creepy and abusive behavior in front of female Secret Service agents, reports Ron Kessler of the _Washington Times_.
> 
> Kessler, who wrote about the Secret Service in a book titled _The First Family Detail_, discovered that while former First Lady Hillary Clinton is the most reviled among Secret Service agents, former Vice President Joe Biden comes in a close second.


But it's okay:

Democrats Are Suddenly Okay With Voting For A Man Accused Of Rape



> Yesterday in a New York Times column Linda Hirshman said she believes Tara Reade, but she’s going to vote for Joe Biden anyway because anything is better than Donald Trump.
> 
> That is to say, she believes Biden sexually assaulted Reade in a locker room when Reade worked on his Senate staff years ago. It’s nonsense at this point to try to discount or denigrate every new corroborating witness who comes forward to bolster Reade’s claim, Hirshman says. The accusation of sexual assault against Biden is credible, period.
> 
> Therefore, supporting Biden, she says, is “agonizingly hard for me to do.” But it must be done because Trump is “the worst president in the history of the Republic.” Plus, compared with the good Biden can do, “the cost of dismissing Tara Reade—and, worse, weakening the voices of future survivors—is worth it.”


----------



## FeXL

Rep. Ilhan Omar Flies Into A Rage After Being Caught Trying Profit Off A Food Bank



> The corrupt, under investigation Rep. Ilhan Omar, got herself in hot water again after she was caught trying to profit off a food bank.
> 
> Conservative journalist from PJ Media David Steinberg caught Rep. Ilhan Omar using a Minnesota Food Bank to make money and posted it on twitter. “Yet another @IlhanMN
> campaign finance problem: @IlhanMN posted this tweet on Tuesday, then deleted it at some point after it received this reply.”


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Study: 56% of Liberal Women Under Age 30 Have Been Diagnosed as Mentally Ill



> Zach Goldberg . . . has analysed the latest dataset released by the reputable Pew Research Center. This is the Pew Research Panel, Wave 64, which interviewed a representative sample of 11,537 American adults between March 19th and March 24th. . . .
> Among those aged 18 to 29, some 20.9% of those who described themselves as “Conservative” answered “Yes” to the question “Has a doctor or healthcare provider ever told you that you have a mental health condition?” For those in this age group who were political “Moderates,” 26.3% answered “Yes.” But among those who self-classified as “Liberal” those answering “Yes” jumped up to an astonishing 45.9%.
> So, to be clear, *almost half of young white American Leftists have been diagnosed with a mental illness*. . . .


----------



## FeXL

As Malig-Nancy & Co push vote by mail...

South Carolina Absentee Ballots Found in Maryland as Democrats Push for Vote-by-Mail Increases



> About 20 Charleston County absentee ballots were found in Maryland this week as the Democrat Party’s effort to gradually move all states to vote-by-mail continues, while the GOP warns that such moves will lead to voter fraud, inaccuracy, and abuse.


Related:

Margin Of Fraud



> I’ve been assured by reliable sources that this never happens.
> 
> A former Judge of Elections in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, has been charged and pleaded guilty to illegally adding votes for Democrat candidates in judicial races in 2014, 2015, and 2016.
> 
> On Thursday, the Department of Justice (DOJ) announced charges against former Judge of Elections Domenick DeMuro, 73, for stuffing the ballot box for Democrats in exchange for payment by a paid political consultant. […]
> 
> According to the indictment, the political consultant allegedly solicited payments from Democrat candidates who hired him, classifying them as “consulting fees.” The payments — which ranged from $300 to $5,000 — were then allegedly used to pay Election Board Officials, such as DeMuro, in exchange for those officials illegally adding votes for the consultants’ Democrat candidates.
> 
> DeMuro admitted that he illegally added votes for Democrats on Election Day and then certified later that the votes counted were accurate.​


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

Bite me...

United Nations Claims It’s Politically Incorrect to Say “Husband” or “Wife”



> The United Nations has put out a tweet asserting that people shouldn’t use politically incorrect terms like “boyfriend,” “girlfriend,” “husband” and “wife” in order to “help create a more equal world.”


More:



> "What you say matters..."


Why, yes. Yes, it does.

And your politically correct bull$h!t makes you sound like a complete, f'ing Prog idiot...


----------



## FeXL

Terrified victim of Rochdale child sex grooming gang reveals 'heart-stopping' moment she bumped in to her freed abuser, 50, with another child shopping at Asda



> A terrified victim of Rochdale's child sex grooming gang has revealed how her heart 'stopped beating' when she bumped into her freed abuser while shopping at Asda.
> 
> The woman, who cannot be identified, said she ran from the supermarket in Rochdale town centre in tears and reported Adil Khan, 50, to the authorities as he was with a 'seven or eight-year-old' child.
> 
> She told a friend: 'Oh my God, he's been in Asda. I've never been so scared in all my life. I feel like my heart just stopped beating.'


----------



## FeXL

UK police hunt lorry driver for KISSING woman on cheek as a THANK YOU



> A lorry driver who kissed a woman on her cheek to show gratitude for her assistance is now hunted by police in the UK. After asking for help to identify the ‘criminal,’ law enforcement received a massive eye-roll from the public.


Yet decades of child sex grooming went ignored...


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Google likely to face antitrust lawsuits by U.S. Justice Department and state attorneys general: WSJ report



> Google - along with Facebook, Amazon.com and Apple - face allegations that the tech behemoths use their clout to unfairly defend their market share


----------



## FeXL

No good deed goes unpunished.

What would Buddha do?



> Liberal white woman gives black man who murdered her family – a job – in her house. He kills her.https://t.co/d3Niut2sFJ
> 
> — Terry D Jones (@veryunfakenews) May 14, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

Like mother, like daughter.

Ilhan Omar’s daughter makes video calling US soldiers ‘b*tches’ who ‘actively kill children abroad’



> Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn., is a “proud” mother of three children, including 17-year-old daughter, Isra Hirsi, who apparently shares her mother’s radical left views.
> 
> In a TikTok Live video clip shared by young conservative activist CJ Pearson, Isra appears to call a group of U.S. soldiers “b*tches” who are “actively killing innocent children abroad” while “furthering American imperialism.”
> 
> “In this video, @israhirsi – the daughter of Congresswoman @IlhanMN – calls American soldiers ‘bitches’ and accuses them of ‘furthering American imperialism’ and ‘actively killing innocent children abroad.’ Where does she get these views from? I guess the apple doesn’t fall far!” Pearson commented as he shared the video.


----------



## FeXL

VICTIM!!!

Obama reminds black graduates that they are victims because of color in commencement speech



> As the focus shifts ever so slowly on former President Barack Obama and his role in the shady effort to target President Donald Trump’s campaign and his administration once elected, Obama’s voice is suddenly being heard a little more often.
> 
> *A voice that not only endeavors to criticize his successor, but also moves to inflame racial tensions in the country — as if Obama didn’t do enough of that during his eight years in office.*


Bold mine.

Yeppers.

More:



> “More than anything, this pandemic has fully, finally torn back the curtain on the idea that so many of the folks in charge know what they’re doing,” the former president said Saturday, of the Trump administration’s handling of the coronavirus outbreak.


Quoth the idiot who did such a bang-up job with the H1N1 outbreak in '09...


----------



## FeXL

And By the Way, Obamagate Is Real and It's Spectacular



> The American mainstream media has expended great effort in the past two weeks to convince people that the scandal now known as Obamagate is either a diversion or a conspiracy theory, neither of which is true.
> 
> Most of the coverage has taken the form of a tantrum, like the one exhibited by CNN’s Brian “Poppin’ Fresh” Stelter last week:


Related:

Trump doubles down and calls Obama a 'grossly incompetent' president hours after branding him and Biden 'corrupt' in unmasking 'hero' Michael Flynn and calling for them to both be JAILED



> Donald Trump demanded Sunday morning that former President Barack Obama and former Vice President Joe Biden face jail time for involvement in the Michael Flynn case – and the president followed up with a tweet insisting he was elected due to his predecessor's 'corrupt' administration.
> 
> 'It was the greatest political crime in the history of our country,' Trump said of Obama and Biden, the presumed Democratic nominee.
> 
> 'If I were a Democrat instead of a Republican, I think everybody would have been in jail a long time ago, and I'm talking with 50 year sentences,' the president continued in an interview with Fox Business' Maria Bartiromo that aired Sunday. 'It is a disgrace what's happened this is the greatest political scam, hoax in the history of our country. And people should be going to jail for this stuff and hopefully, a lot of people are going to have to pay.'


Related, too:

John Brennan and the Plot to Subvert an American Election



> By Roger Kimball • May 16, 2020
> 
> Let’s talk about John Brennan a bit. You remember John Brennan. He was Barack Obama’s director of the CIA. Once upon a time, he was an enthusiast for Gus Hall, the Communist candidate for president, for whom he voted in 1976. I can’t think of any better background for the head of the country’s premier intelligence service under Obama. In 2014, having put childish things behind him as St. Paul advised, Brennan spied on the Senate Intelligence Committee. He denied it indignantly. “Nothing could be further from the truth. We wouldn’t do that. That’s just beyond the scope of reason in terms of what we’d do.”
> 
> But that was before irrefutable evidence of the CIA’s spying transpired. Then Brennan apologized, sort of. Senators were outraged. They shook their little fists. “What did he know? When did he know it? What did he order?” asked one of the Lilliputians.
> 
> Guess what happened to John Brennan for spying on the Senate Intelligence Committee?
> 
> If you said “Nothing,” go to the head of the class and collect your gold star.


----------



## FeXL

He seems nice...

Nursing Home Abuser Made Video Asserting “Black People are Supposed to Rule the Earth”



> The culprit behind the horrific beating of an elderly man at a nursing home in Detroit made a YouTube video in which he asserted that “black people are supposed to rule the earth.”
> 
> Footage emerged yesterday of a man later identified as 20-year-old Jadon Hayden beating up a defenseless elderly white man by repeatedly punching him in the face.


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Green party leader calls on Canadian women to riot and loot



> The interim head of the Green Party is calling on Canadian white woman to start rioting and looting saying the cause is “valid.”
> 
> Jo-Ann Roberts is referring to massive riots sweeping the U.S. after the cell-phone videoed murder of African-American Floyd George in Minneapolis by a white police officer.


This must be some of that there White Privilege The Bigot was spouting off about...

Related:

'People can still stand up': Hundreds rally at the Sask. legislature to support Black Lives Matter movement



> Hundreds gathered at the Saskatchewan Legislature Tuesday morning, to support the Black Lives matter movement, and in response to the killing of George Floyd by a police officer in Minneapolis.
> 
> Libin Salad was one of four people who organized the rally.
> 
> “Seeing the protests across the United States and Canada, it kind of was the straw that broke the camel’s back and we decided that something really needed to be done,” said Salad. “There is racism in Regina. I don’t think people can completely understand that. The majority of us do brush it off.”


I wonder if the rioters, I mean, protestors, will be liberating 60" TV's from Target, too...


----------



## FeXL

*~v Becauth ith's 2015!!!*

I want a new country. XX)

♫ "Cain't ya hear 'em singin'..."



> _"Dat's de sound o' de man working on a chain ga-a-ang"... ♫_
> 
> Did Justin Trudeau *just order up a black man* for his George Floyd kneeler photo op?
> 
> _ "After *he declined to comment earlier in the day*, Trudeau arrived at Parliament Hill • home to Canada's Parliament • wearing a black cloth mask Friday afternoon and *surrounded by security guards.*"_​
> Oh, it gets better... even without blackface...
> 
> _ "At another point, *Trudeau yelled 'Amen'* along with other protesters."_​
> Well, lawsey me, Jussie... you done showed up.


Praise de Lawd & pass me the vittles, Juthdin. Don't ferget sum o' dat dere watermelon.

More:



> Sorry Liberals, you can’t claim sitting in parliament is dangerous one day & then claim mass protests are safe the next. Pick a lane, lying Liberals, pick a lane.​


Sure they can! It's called Prog hypocrisy. If it wasn't for double standards, Progs wouldn't have any standards at all!


----------



## FeXL

More from the compassionate, intellectual, left.

The Libranos are Alive & Well



> Marwan Tabbara, a Kitchener South—Hespeler MP is facing multiple charges after he was arrested on April 10 in Guelph, Ontario.
> 
> _ A spokesperson from the Prime Minister’s Office told Global News, “we are looking into the matter.”
> 
> NDP MP Charlie Angus, who said he was “floored” by Tabbara’s arrest, called for standards in cases where MPs are facing criminal charges.
> 
> “We don’t know the case. We don’t know what the details are. And this is something to be dealt with in the courts,” said Angus, the party’s ethics critic.
> 
> “But we really need to establish standards in Parliament that if somebody is under suspicion and under charges, they have to step aside from their duties and the prime minister needs to send a very clear message that there is a zero-tolerance policy in place when people are charged with such serious crimes or any crimes.”_​
> Well, this didn’t age well … pic.twitter.com/WAvW4xwIH9
> 
> — Tracey Wilson (@TWilsonOttawa) June 5, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs me sum good, ol' fashioned, uninformed virtue signalling...

Kente Cloth Worn By Democrats Was ‘Historically Worn’ By African Empire Involved In Slave Trade, Fact Checker Says



> A top mainstream fact-checker wrote on Tuesday that the Kente cloths that Democrats wore earlier this month after the death of George Floyd were “historically worn” by an “empire involved in [the] West African slave trade.”
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, Senate Minority Leader Charles Schumer, and other top Democrats wore the cloth to an event on June 8 in response to Floyd’s death, which was widely criticized online.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!

Illegal Alien Charged with Raping Underage Girl, Giving Her Alcohol



> According to the _Gainesville Times_, 21-year-old illegal alien Jose Tomas Pedro was charged with rape and providing alcohol to a minor following an incident on May 31.


He'll be out in a few days due to coronavirus fears...


----------



## FeXL

Quaker Oats Renaming Aunt Jemima Brand Since the ‘Origins are Based on a Racial Stereotype’



> Quaker Oats, a subsidiary of PepsiCo, decided to change the name and image of its popular brand Aunt Jemima.
> 
> The company said that “Aunt Jemima’s origins are based on a racial stereotype.”


Uncle Ben’s follows Aunt Jemima, Will Overhaul Brand Over Racial Stereotype Concerns



> Uncle Bens will join Aunt Jemima in a brand overhaul over concerns about racial stereotyping
> 
> CNN reports Uncle Ben’s owner Mars is planning to change the rice maker’s “brand identity.”


Related:

Cracker Jack Changes Name To More Politically Correct Caucasian Jack



> After over 100 years of selling its caramel popcorn snack under the name Cracker Jack, Frito-Lay announced today that it would be rebranded as the less offensive "Caucasian Jack."
> 
> "We are very sorry to all the crack---er, I mean, Caucasians we have hurt over the years," said a spokesperson. "Cracker is an offensive stereotype, and we must make sure that all foods and snack products are culturally sensitive. Think about all the white people who have had to suffer in silence as tens of thousands of baseball fans sang out the hurtful lyrics 'Buy me some peanuts and Cracker Jacks.'"
> 
> "*No more. The bigotry stops today.*"


Bold mine.

Finally...


----------



## FeXL

Further on the above.

Nancy Green, Freed Slave and Trailblazing Corporate Model, Was 1st Aunt Jemima



> Pepsico, the corporation that owns the Aunt Jemima brand, is erasing the name and the logo portrait of a black woman “to make progress toward racial equality” and in doing so is also erasing the legacy of Nancy Green, a freed slave who had a long career with the Quaker Oats company as a storyteller, actress, and singer.


RAYCISS!!!


----------



## FeXL

Further on Prog virtue signalling.

B&G Foods to Review Cream of Wheat Brand’s Black Chef Image



> The B&G Foods company said Wednesday it will review its Cream of Wheat brand packaging, which features a black chef, to ensure the brand did not contribute to “systemic racism.”


Frankly, I'd be more concerned about systemic stupidity...

Aunt Jemima’s Great-Grandson Upset Family Legacy Will Be ‘Erased’



> A great-grandson of “Aunt Jemima” says that his family legacy will be “erased” now that Quaker Foods plans to eliminate the Aunt Jemima brand of pancake mix and syrup.


Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside:

First they came for...



> ...the pancake mix...
> 
> _ "The Newfoundland and Labrador Liquor Corp. says it is reviewing the logo for its Old Sam Rum brand, which features an illustration '*commonly perceived*' to be a laughing, elderly Black man."_​


Related:

Minnesota City Wants To Delete ‘Chief’ From Job Titles, Says It’s A Microaggression Against American Indians



> A Minnesota city mayor is pushing city council members to delete “chief” from job titles, citing how it promotes the marginalization of American Indians.
> 
> The City Council is planning to vote Monday on whether the titles of chief administrative officer and chief financial officer should be changed to city administrator and finance director, respectively, according to the Star Tribune.


They could always just call them, "Head Asshole"...


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

Liberals React to Rep. Matt Gaetz's Announcement About Adopted Son Nestor With Disgusting Homophobic Tweets

So, the announcement:



> Republican Florida Congressman Matt Gaetz sent shockwaves on Twitter after posting a photo with his adopted son, Nestor, who comes from Cuba. The post came a day after Rep. Cedric Richmond (D-La.) suggested that Republicans don’t understand what it’s like to have nonwhite children. Gaetz sharply rebuked Richmond after that suggestion. “You’re claiming you have more concern about my family than I do — who in the hell do you think you are?” Gaetz said.
> 
> “For all those wondering, this is my son Nestor,” Gaetz tweeted. “We share no blood but he is my life.”
> 
> Nestor is 19 and came to Florida from Cuba when he was 12. He’ll be going to college soon.
> 
> “I am so proud of him and raising him has been the best, most rewarding thing I’ve done in my life.” Gaetz added.


And the Prog reaction:



> I’m honestly pretty sure Nestor is actually Matt Gaetz’s secret gay lover.
> 
> Did he groom him until he was old enough to consent or is Matt a pedophile? We’ll probably never know. pic.twitter.com/PNAqRuQwO3
> 
> — Lindsey #StayTheFHome 🌱 🛹 💙 (@BlueTX2020) June 18, 2020​


Nice...


----------



## FeXL

Good News? Deranged Transexual Lunatic Jonathan Yaniv to be Arrested by RCMP for Criminal Assault



> GREAT NEWS: Jonathan Yaniv will be ARRESTED momentarily, and Crown Prosecutors are moving forward with a "strong case" criminally convict the violent predator. This is Yaniv's 3rd criminal charge and it is my expectation he is indicted and sent to men's prison.​


:clap::clap::clap:

Perhaps it can find someone in the joint to wax its balls...


----------



## FeXL

Massachusetts Town Legalizes Polygamy Using Same Arguments For Gay Marriage



> The Massachusetts town of Somerville has become the first in the nation to legalize polyamorous relationships. It’s evidence of the slippery slope social conservatives warned would follow legalizing gay marriage.
> 
> *Polygamy was the obvious evolution of redefining marriage.* After all, every argument supporting gay marriage—“Love is love,” “we deserve equal protection under the law,” and “we’re not harming anybody”—also supports group marriage.


Bold mine.

Where does it stop?


----------



## FeXL

Australian Doctors Want to Rename 'Irrelevant and Misogynistic' Body Parts Named for Men



> It’s nice that the problems of the world have all be solved and we can spend time and energy complaining about the names of body parts. Apparently, doctors in Australia are triggered by terms named after men, like the “Adam’s apple” or “Achilles heel” and about 700 other eponyms.


XX)


----------



## FeXL

Senior FBI Intel Analyst Admitted To Viewing Porn Of Girls As Young As 9 Years Old



> A senior FBI intelligence analyst admitted during a polygraph test that he viewed child pornography of girls as young as nine years old, according to a report of the investigation obtained by The Daily Caller News Foundation.
> 
> *The analyst, who is not identified in the report, was fired from the FBI, but the Justice Department and its child exploitation unit declined to file criminal charges against him.*


Bold mine.

Your tax $$$ at work...


----------



## FeXL

[ Insert 6 Foot Pole Joke Here ]



> The British Columbia government is encouraging you to use glory holes to prevent the spread of COVID-19. https://t.co/VTUmnmGi0K pic.twitter.com/8woS5NXExX
> 
> — Andrew Lawton (@AndrewLawton) July 21, 2020


First comment nails it. The rest hilarious.

Unbelievable...


----------



## FeXL

Of course not...

Police officers shouldn't be responding to rape calls if the suspect runs away, Minnesota AG Keith Ellison says



> Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison said it would be better to not have police officers responding to rape calls in situations when the rapist has already fled, according to The Federalist.
> 
> Instead, Ellison suggests, it is preferable to have a social worker trained in interacting with rape victims respond to such a call. In making his point, Ellison dismisses police officers as people who are simply trained in how to use guns.


Yet one more reason to arm yourself.


----------



## FeXL

These are the innocuous words progressives want to ban you from using



> Solving America’s race-related problems is hard. So hard that nobody really has any clue how to do it. Burning down an auto-parts store isn’t going to help. But forcing people to attend reeducation seminars also seems unlikely to work.
> 
> Just as we spend more time watching TV than training for marathons, we lapse into doing what’s easy. And what’s easy, when it comes to race, is pretending to be outraged about commonly used words. Trying desperately not to get canceled, bosses are trying to think ahead about what words might create a fake Duraflame firestorm of anger, and preemptively ruling ordinary words out of bounds.


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

‘It’s A Yes Or No Question’: Harris Faulkner Challenges Marie Harf To Name One Republican-Led City Experiencing A Rise In Violence



> Fox News anchor Harris Faulkner challenged Marie Harf to name one Republican-led city where widespread violence was as bad as in a number of Democrat-led cities.
> 
> Continued violence — particularly in Democrat-led cities like Portland, Chicago and Seattle — was the topic of heated debate through several segments of Thursday’s “Outnumbered.”


Watch her squirm & obfuscate.

More:



> Faulkner pushed back then, challenging Harf to name a Republican-led city that was facing similar levels of unrest and violence. “Marie, is there another Republican-led city that is having the kinds of problems that we are seeing in a Democratic-led city? Let me let you answer that. Is there?”
> 
> “Well, look, Democrats have been in charge of the big cities in our country for a long time,” Harf replied.
> 
> “It’s a yes or no question,” Faulkner pressed again.


----------



## FeXL

If You Thought 'Defund the Police' Was Insane You'll Love 'Abolish Prisons' in Seattle



> You would think after the insanity that was CHAZ/CHOP, Seattle might have taken a hard look at their relationship with law and order. You would be wrong.
> 
> Seattle is in King County, and the County Executive’s Office is moving ahead with plans to “abolish prisons.” A leaked email published by Christopher F. Rufo, contributing editor at City Journal, shows active plans to reduce both adult and juvenile detention and close the county jail in Seattle. The juvenile detention center would be converted to house other programs by 2025. According to Rufo, this plan will eliminate 60% of the county’s jail capacity.


Do it.

Then let them reap what they sowed.


----------



## FeXL

Shocked. SHOCKED, I tells ya!

Hateful. HATEFUL, I tells ya!

Navy admiral ‘shocked’ by hateful comments in wake of decision to drop ‘seaman’ title



> The Royal Canadian Navy‘s deputy commander has responded to a series of online posts criticizing the military’s plan to drop the term “seaman” by warning that there is no place in the force for sailors who subscribe to *“hateful, misogynistic and racist”* beliefs.


Bold mine.

Which one of these applies to a person expressing the opinion that they disagree with the removal of the term, "seaman"?

Asking for a friend...



> “To those of you currently serving with these beliefs, I would like to emphatically state you have no place in our Navy,” Sutherland said. *“If you cannot live by or support the values of the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms, then you cannot defend them.”*


Bold mine.

I'm sorry. Would someone please cite the precise words wherein political correctness is mentioned in the CRF? I am unable to find it in mine...


----------



## FeXL

FDNY diversity official defends decision to exclude hero white veteran firefighter who was in iconic 9/11 photo from ceremonial color guard so all flag-bearers could be black



> White firefighter Lt. Daniel McWilliams filed a lawsuit claiming racial bias after he was removed from a flag-bearing unit at a November 2017 memorial mass honoring deceased members of the Vulcan Society, a fraternal society of black firefighters.
> 
> _*Is there a fraternal order of white firefighters? Why not?*_


Bold mine.

Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL

How Feminism Helped Erase Female Biology



> It’s becoming clear that there are many ways the feminist movement has steered women wrong, and unlike most people, Dr. Debra Soh isn’t afraid to point that out. In her new book, _The End of Gender: Debunking the Myths about Sex and Identity in Our Society_, Soh tackles two incredibly hot topics: gender ideology and cancel culture.


----------



## FeXL

Lebron James, Say Her Name. It’s Agnes Chow



> Agnes Chow is 23 years old, but in her oft-worn white shirt paired with a blue skirt, she still looks like a high school senior. Whether in person or on social media, many are drawn to her sweet and innocent smile. This soft-spoken and petite young woman has been a fearless warrior fighting for Hong Kong’s democracy since she was a teenager.


More:



> Through streaming games and selling merchandise, the NBA and its stars have made billions of dollars from China. Last fall, Houston Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey’s tweet, “Fight for freedom. Stand with Hong Kong” exposed the NBA’s hypocrisy. As soon as Beijing complained about Morey’s tweet, Morey, along with the rest of the NBA, immediately apologized for the “regrettable” comment that “deeply offended” the NBA’s “friends and fans in China.”
> 
> LeBron James, the NBA’s biggest star and most well-known self-proclaimed social justice warrior, called Morey’s tweet “misinformed” and stated Morey “wasn’t educated on the situation at hand.” Fans couldn’t believe these words were uttered by the same King James who had once tweeted a moving quote from Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr: “Injustice Anywhere Is A Threat To Justice Everywhere — Our Lives Begin To End The Day We Become Silent About Things That Matter.”
> 
> Despite the public outcry against the NBA’s kowtowing to Beijing, the league and its stars refuse to budge on their stance. This year, the league allowed players to wear jerseys with approved messages associated with the Black Lives Matter movement. Yet it banned fans from putting the phrase “FreeHongKong” on their customized jerseys. When fans complained, rather than reconsidering their actions, the league chose to disable the personalization feature on the NBA Store’s online site.


Further:



> Don’t expect LeBron to tweet about Chow’s arrest or to see any NBA players wear “StandwithHK” on their jerseys. The next time King James and the rest of the NBA lecture us about standing up for social justice, we should let them know this: So long as they continue to fail to stand up for freedom and American values when it hurts their bottom line, they are complicit in everything the Chinese Communist Party does.


----------



## Macfury

It's hard to be virtuous when it costs money!


----------



## FeXL

What's this?! :yikes:

The religion mocking, anthem kneeling, Burning, Looting & Murder Pantifa-endorsing, America-hating commies opened the DNC with "the Pledge of Allegiance, the playing of the Star Spangled Banner and a priest with an opening prayer in Jesus' name."?

They're gonna burn in hell... beejacon

The Morning Report - 8/18/20



> For the past three months (on top of the past five or more decades), the Democrats have not only demonized America as founded and all of us as evil, illegitimate and irredeemably racist, they've committed acts of violence, terrorism and insurrection to destroy it and take it over. They've extolled the virtues of communism and demonized freedom and free market capitalism, turned criminals into victims and vice versa, attempted to muzzle all opposition as our history is erased, monuments are toppled, Jews and Christians are persecuted and those who burn our flag and kneel when our National Anthem is played are venerated.
> 
> Yet, look at how they opened their convention - the Pledge of Allegiance, the playing of the Star Spangled Banner and a priest with an opening prayer in Jesus' name. *In the face of the aforementioned, one has to wonder how they are going to square that circle with their base of true believers?*


Bold mine.

Scroll down, read an article or two as well.


----------



## FeXL

Get Woke, Go Broke.

Goodyear Tires Permits Black Lives Matter T-Shirts But Has "Zero Tolerance" for MAGA and Blue Lives Matter T-Shirts;
Trump Asks for Boycott



> A friend commented: *So Goodyear is aligning itself with urban, and largely poor, guerrilla terrorists who do not own cars, and is taking a position against the suburban and rural voters who own all the cars?*
> 
> ...
> 
> Update: the c*cks at Twitchy are in a tizzy (as usual!) and are attacking Trump for daring to suggest that corporations that want to play in the political arena should be met with political tactics.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Everything the Left Touches It Ruins. Now Add Science.



> Yet another example of leftism overwhelming medical science is the medical profession’s denial of the benefits of hydroxychloroquine and zinc in the early days of a COVID-19 infection. That physicians, including the Food and Drug Administration, would label a drug dangerous that has been used safely for more than half a century, and by many thousands (such as those with rheumatoid arthritis or lupus) every day for decades, is a medical and moral scandal. The medical profession has placed politics not only ahead of science but also ahead of saving lives. The medical profession, the FDA and the CDC have lost the faith of half of the American people and, over time, will lose the faith of the majority of Americans. It is difficult to envision the medical profession regaining its credibility in this generation.


----------



## FeXL

Fauxcahontas still at it?

Elizabeth Warren Speaks at DNC Native American Caucus Meeting



> The Democratic National Convention is authentic. So authentic that Elizabeth Warren was one of the featured speakers at the DNC Native American Caucus today.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to the former Paper of Record inside.

Further on Goodyear's Charlie Foxtrot.

Go Woke



> Go flat.


On that note, I tried calling both Goodyear Canada & Corporate in Ohio earlier. Couldn't get through. I'm guessing I'm not the only one telling them to shove their product... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Even more on the above.

Goodyear Stock Price Nosedives After Company Endorses ‘Black Lives Matter,’ Bans Employees From Saying ‘Blue Lives Matter’



> Goodyear Tire & Rubber Co.’s stock prices plummeted more than 4 percent Wednesday after President Donald Trump called for a boycott of the company for a reported “zero tolerance” policy on “Make America Great Again” hats and “Blue Lives Matter” messages.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Get Woke, Go Broke.

NBA Ratings Down 45%, Despite Many Still Being Locked Up Inside Their Homes



> Aw, that's too bad.
> 
> A year and a half ago, while the sports media gushed over the NBA, I pointed out that the league�s ratings were troubling. They've continued to worsen, highlighted by last season�s double-digit Finals decline.
> 
> This week, the most troubling stat yet was publicized. The Athletic's Ethan Strauss pointed out, since 2011-12, the NBA on ABC is down 45%. Nearly half.
> 
> ABC is the NBA�s premium partner. Nearly every broadcast, it showcases top matchups and players. Yet, viewers are tuning out an alarming rate.
> 
> "In that hastily promoted lockout season, [2011-12], ABC games drew 5.42 million viewers on average," Strauss writes. "The final tally on this latest 2019-20 season was 2.95 million average viewers on ABC games. Every ABC game from 2011-2012 received higher viewership than 2.95 million, save for a meaningless late season 1 p.m. Thunder-Bulls game that Derrick Rose sat out."
> 
> A decline of this magnitude is astounding. There is no explanation other than the interest in watching the NBA on television is rapidly diminishing.​
> Allow a nobody from Yahoo "News" to disagree!


Since BLM has been painted on the court floors, our family has stopped watching the NBA. I watched a couple WNBA playoff games a few weeks back, until I saw the first BLM floor. No more.

Related:


----------



## FeXL

Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left...

NHL Player Sucker-Punched for Talking About Trump



> A Canadian-born hockey player was sucker-punched for saying he would consider voting Republican if he were able to vote in the United States.


If I could vote in an American election I would vote for the Republicans as well. In addition, I happen to like Trump.

Any Progs out there itching to take a swing at me? Bring it... beejacon


----------



## FeXL

He seems nice.

Markey Staffer Calls for ‘Complete Destruction of White Men’



> A campaign staffer for Sen. Ed Markey (D., Mass.) took to Twitter to request the "utter and complete destruction of white men," a group to which his boss belongs.
> 
> "I am once again asking for the utter and complete destruction of white men," Abhi Agarwal tweeted after a Democratic state house candidate in Kansas refused to drop out after admitting to spreading revenge porn.
> 
> This is the kind of demented language that passes for normal among the educated professional left activist and operative class. Also: Has Abhi ever met his boss? pic.twitter.com/7Zo8X6TGZt
> 
> — Shant Mesrobian (@ShantMM) August 25, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

<snort>

Mischief Is Important


----------



## FeXL

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Riot Police Unsure If Their Tear Gas Worked Since Libs Were Already Crying



> Riot police used tear gas on the Portland mayor and protesters last night, which is crazy because they were just trying to warm themselves by a harmless fire they started in a federal building.
> 
> But the riot police soon encountered a problem: they weren't able to tell if their tear gas was even effective, since the libs were already crying uncontrollably before they were hit with the tear gas.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Goodyear.

Leaked Audio Shows Goodyear Lied, Endorsed BLM While Banning ‘Blue Lives Matter’



> Leaked audio that emerged from the training, released by a Topeka NBC affiliate, however, contradicts the company’s statement.
> 
> “Some people may wish to express their views on social justice or inequity or equity issues such as Black Lives Matter or LGBTQ pride on their face coverings, shirts, or wristbands. That will be deemed approved because it applies with a zero-tolerance stance,” one instructor is heard on the recording. “However if any associate wears all, blue, white lives matter shirts or face coverings, that will not be appropriate.”


----------



## FeXL

Further on the NBA.

Faster, Please



> The Self-Cancelling League: _All of NBA’s Wednesday playoff games postponed after Bucks’ Game 5 boycott…_
> 
> Pleasing your enemies…


Related:

REPORT: Lakers, Clippers vote to boycott NBA season.



> Clay Travis
> @ClayTravis
> The NBA never said no to the players. They okayed everything — political messages on jerseys, kneeling for the national anthem, political messages on the court itself — and it still wasn’t enough. And now their business doesn’t exist. Lesson: you can’t ever be woke enough.​


Good!


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to ESPN inside.

But wait! What's this?!

“Beijing’s on the phone. What do we tell them?”



> The NBA’s players have decided to resume the playoffs, source tells ESPN.


I jes' luvs me Kate's headline. Too close...


----------



## FeXL

Due to the failed Prog policy of leaving underbrush in the forests unburned, every year forest fires burn like Hades in good ol' Californ-I-A.

Question: How much CO2 does that pump into the atmosphere?

As wildfires Incinerate Four Million Acres, California Attempts to Protect Wildlife by Banning Rat Poison



> Wildfires continue to burn throughout California. Over 4 million acres have burnt so far, and one of the blazes now exceeds 1 million acres in size.
> 
> Loss of so much acreage will surely have a devastating effect on the state’s ecosystems and the wildlife that depends upon them. However, instead of addressing more sensible land management policy, *California’s legislators have decided to protect mountain lions and other apex predators from rat poison instead.*


Bold mine.

Yet they're perfectly fine with raptor & bat shredders dotting the landscape...


----------



## FeXL

*Flashers’ rights: Trans activists are now defending the right of men to show their genitals to young girls.*




> So it’s come to this, has it? Trans activists are now defending the right of men to show their penises to seven-year-old girls? That is the properly mental take-home message of the Wi Spa scandal, in which a heroic woman marched to the front desk of an LA spa and demanded to know why there was a person with a penis – what we used to call ‘a man’ – parading around the women’s changing rooms.


----------



## FeXL

*A museum dedicated to the vagina has some Orwellian language ideas*



> Six years ago, feeling rather puckish, I wrote a post at my blog about the fact that Mt. Holyoke, an iconic 19th-century women’s college, was walking back from its decision to jettison Valentine’s Day in favor of the in-your-face feminism of “Vagina Day.” It wasn’t that the women at Mt. Holyoke were embarrassed by their vulgarity or longed for a return of romance. No, the problem was that the whole concept of Vagina Day alienated the “transgender” crowd. What starts on campus, of course, never stays on campus. The London Vagina Museum has now declared that the words “women” and “girls” have an anti-trans stigma and need to go.
> 
> If you’re saying you didn’t know there was a museum dedicated to the vagina, all I can say is that I’m shocked. It’s existed for two years now and even has a mission statement:


----------



## FeXL

I want to shake this man's hand.

*Things You’ll Never See On The CBC*


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



*Laughing at Clown World Advocates*




> _This offends me as a vegan transgender hipster Native-American-Indo-Chinese hybrid alien agnostic-atheist German engineer who vapes fairtrade organic decaffeinated compressed and hydrated extra-protein soy breast milk on the regular and does Hindi Kama Sutra naked crossfit yoga 8 days a week. I’m also a nonbinary trigender genderqueer male feminist and identify myself as a pastafarian pansexual genderfluid Apache helicopter dog of mega multi alpha beta gamma delta omega combo god of hyper death who’s in a polygamous polyamorous relationship to the chihuahua which helped me cross the border of Mexico because it hates Donald Trump. My dog also walks me to the park and doggy styles me, if you find that weird you’re an ignorant arrogant homophobic gender-assuming globaphobic bloodthirsty gun-loving cisgender pansexual bestial sexist racist incestuous white-previlege misogynistic biased objectified raped privileged Nazi-Communist slave owner terrorist lesbian._


----------



## FeXL

*Female athletes urged to boycott Tokyo Olympics as New Zealand accused of ‘cheating’ after trans weightlifter selected for Games * 




> New Zealand has been accused of undermining female athletics after tapping trans weightlifter Laurel Hubbard for the upcoming Olympic Games in Tokyo, with some even describing the decision as outright cheating.
> The New Zealand Olympic Committee (NZOC) CEO Kereyn Smith said that Hubbard met the requirements to compete in the international games, and stressed that New Zealand’s team has a _“strong culture of... inclusion and respect for all.”_ Smith acknowledged that the decision was controversial, stating that _“human rights”_ must be balanced with _“fairness on the field of play”_ when it comes to gender identity in sports.


Human rights? What about mental illness?

Related:

*3 Ways The Left’s Hatred Of Women Shows Up In Transgender Ideology*



> Everyone knows the political left disdains men — at least, white heterosexual men who aren’t confused about their sex. But it also has a serious misogyny problem. For all the trumpeting of women’s rights, leftist policies frequently demean, disempower, or even endanger women.
> 
> Women are expected to shoulder burdens not imposed on men, all to promote what’s touted as a greater public good. Besides, is there anything more dismissive and denigrating of women’s value and humanity than referring to them as “menstruators,” “birthing units,” or “uterus owners”?




Yeppers. Purdy soon she'll be cancelled...


----------



## FeXL

* Project Veritas Strikes Again – CBS Edition, Live Broadcast *



> Excellent, we need more of this brilliance and bravery. Duplicating the previous use of live and unexpected news that cannot be blocked from broadcast. April Moss of CBS62 in the Detroit Michigan region throws sand into the machine.
> 
> During a live broadcast Ms. Moss transmits a message against the interests of the manipulative mainstream corporate media. Project Veritas was awaiting the transmission.


----------



## FeXL

*Left Lashes Out in Desperation as Critical Race Theory Fight Slips From Its Fingers*



> Americans are waking up to the threat posed by critical race theory, which is often presented behind a cloak of secrecy and the banner of social justice, and across the country, they are now fighting back.
> 
> The Biden administration may have reversed former President Donald Trump’s ban on critical race theory and so-called anti-racist training in government agencies, but Americans from a diverse set of backgrounds are now making this a national fight, which is dramatically playing out on the local and state level.


----------



## FeXL

Questions, questions, questions...

*If America Is Racist, Why Have Millions of Blacks Emigrated Here? Did Jews Emigrate to Germany in the 1930s?*



> If America is systemically racist, why have millions of blacks from Africa and the Caribbean come to this country over the past 50 years? Why would they and many millions more want to move from all-black societies to a white-dominated, racist one?
> 
> 
> This is a question every black and white leftist should be asked. After all, no Jews moved to Germany in the 1930s. And why didn’t any? After all, many Jews were suffering terrible persecution and poverty in Russia and in Eastern Europe. Why didn’t any of them move to Germany after 1933?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Does anyone other than FeXL ever post here? This reads more like a blog than a discussion forum. Talk about safe spaces.


----------



## Macfury

The space is not safe, because anyone can post. Just like they can post in your "progressive" thread.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

22 posts in a row all be FeXL dating back to last August. Sure looks like a Con safe space to me.  LOLOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## Macfury

You might have pulled off the gag by NOT posting the message in this thread.


----------



## groovetube

Because everyone looks to macfury as to what is, and isn’t a gag!


----------



## Macfury

Busy time in the Anti-Progressive Thread--the safe space where everyone posts!


----------



## groovetube

God you're such a weanie.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

groovetube said:


> God you're such a weanie.


Weanie? Or weenie? Either way.


----------



## FeXL

Yep. The guy who can't spell weenie is critical of someone else's misread. 

Lessee, how did that go? Oh, yeah:



> that should pretty much put all his theories here into perspective.


Yeppers.

He'll soon be warning alla his wymyns FeXL is picking on him! Telling the mods I'm RAYCISS! Cry out the the world I'm a big meanie! VICTIM!!! 



Freddie_Biff said:


> Weanie? Or weenie? Either way.


----------



## FeXL

Baltimore, Baltimore...

That sounds so familiar. Ah! They've been under Prog rule for 50 years. What could possibly go wrong?

*City student passes 3 classes in four years, ranks near top half of class with 0.13 GPA*




> A shocking discovery out of a Baltimore City high school, where Project Baltimore has found hundreds of students are failing. It’s a school where a student who passed three classes in four years, ranks near the top half of his class with a 0.13 grade point average.


And this despite:



> ...50 years of the so-called war on poverty and Democratic rule in the city. All of this despite the fact that *Maryland spends more per student on education in Baltimore City than in any other jurisdiction in the state*. All of this despite the fact that the Democratic Party has held a virtual monopoly on elected office in Maryland for decades. The General Assembly is overwhelmingly Democratic. Seven of the eight Congressmen from Maryland are Democrats. Both sitting U.S. Senators are Democrats.


Huh. You'd almost think that maybe, just perhaps, Progs were the problem. And the people are suffering the consequences.

Shocka.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Yep. The guy who can't spell weenie is critical of someone else's misread.
> 
> Lessee, how did that go? Oh, yeah:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers.
> 
> He'll soon be warning alla his wymyns FeXL is picking on him! Telling the mods I'm RAYCISS! Cry out the the world I'm a big meanie! VICTIM!!!


Pretty weak, FeXL.


----------



## FeXL

Then so is LLDB's. Where's your criticism?



Freddie_Biff said:


> Pretty weak, FeXL.


----------



## groovetube

I love that he’s screaming about others crying victim.

After one of the biggest and most epic displays of crying victim after one of his thread titles got edited. Then he actually brags he feels like pissing on a Dairy Queen’s counter if he’s asked to wear a mask.

I mean, HELLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO victim!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH

What a total sissy whiner! LOL.


----------



## FeXL

This is your heart on drugs.

*Study: Cannabis Use Doubles Risk of Heart Attack in Young Adults*



> A recent study showed young adults who used cannabis were twice more likely to experience a heart attack.
> 
> The peer-reviewed research published in the Canadian Medical Association Journal on Tuesday found that myocardial infarction, also known as a heart attack, was more prevalent in American adults under 45 who either smoked, vaped, or consumed cannabis as edibles compared to those who did not use it, Global News reported.



I believe it's called, _Darwinism_.

BTW, how old is the Baked Potato?


----------



## FeXL

Curious they're not investigation the mental illness (= suicide) aspect more.

*Study: Transgender Mortality Rate Twice as High as Those Without Gender Dysphoria*




> Analysis of data compiled from the Netherlands reveals transgender individuals have a significantly higher mortality rate when compared to people without gender dysphoria, an outcome that suggests a need to closely examine the effects of hormone treatments.


Or mental illness...


----------



## groovetube

FeXL said:


> This is your heart on drugs.
> 
> *Study: Cannabis Use Doubles Risk of Heart Attack in Young Adults*
> 
> 
> I believe it's called, _Darwinism_.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how old is the Baked Potato?


I don’t use cannabis, but I’m also not stupid enough to injest horse dewormer because some website howls of government conspiracy either.

Shocka!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> Then so is LLDB's. Where's your criticism?


Who’s LLDB?


----------



## groovetube

FeXL said:


> Curious they're not investigation the mental illness (= suicide) aspect more.
> 
> *Study: Transgender Mortality Rate Twice as High as Those Without Gender Dysphoria*
> 
> 
> 
> Or mental illness...


Yeah, when you don't like something or someone, just call them crazy, or 'mentally ill'. Why would you think it was the hormone treatments causing this? WHere's the evidence? I won't hold my breath on that one.

Maybe they can start with the way they're treated. Instead of posting brainless crap that does little to help an group of people other than call them crazy and scream in terror at them needing to use the bathroom, maybe you can try to understand them more.

Or, if you dont want to understand anything other than the website links that feeds you, you could simply shut the hell up and allow others interested in helping the situation rather than stigmatize them further.


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

*GOP Congresswoman Does What We All Want to Do to a Prius in New Ad*

It's too bad I don't live stateside. I'd put my name in the draw for that saweet .50 cal...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> It's too bad I don't live stateside. I'd put my name in the draw for that saweet .50 cal...


You might get cheated. It could catch fire before the ammunition reaches it.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> You might get cheated. It could catch fire before the ammunition reaches it.


Win/win, either way.


----------



## groovetube

Imagine that. GOP politician who knows their crowd, and that they are total morons. 50 cal gun (YUK YUK!) a Prius with socialist painted on the sides (CHECK!) I’m surprised they didn’t put a ken doll in their with his pinky upraised with a soy latte! How could they have missed that one!

lt’s like shooting fish in a barrel knowing your supporters are really that simple and easy to nail!

BAH HA HAHA HA HA HA HA! Morons!


----------



## Vader101

We have decided to close the political threads. These go against our new forum rules, which you can view below. The are usually detrimental to a non political forum. If anyone has any concerns with this, please send a private conversation to myself or @Peterweb









Forum Rules and Guidelines


The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Use. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have any questions. 1. You...




www.ehmac.ca


----------

